#ubuntu-it 2011-02-21
<saybor> convertire file audio Amr. in un altro formato è possibile ?
<saybor>  convertire file audio Amr. in un altro formato è possibile ?
<moni> ciao scusate sono nuova
<moni> ho appena installato ubuntu e volevo sapere cosa devo clikkare per sorgenti software
<moni> c'e nessuno????????
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> ciao moni
<zavelo> come faccio a trovare la cartella C:\ ?
<zavelo> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 affiancato a windows
<Shin3> \o
<Shin3> azz ci stava lost
<Gabryfan82> ciao
<Gabryfan82> non riesco a installare su ubuntu server un client vnc server. come faccio?
<Gabryfan82> come faccio a usare un ssh x client (server) su windows?
<Odo> Giorno
<moni_> scusate ho problemio con skype
<moni_> voglio configurare il microfono ma nn mi da possibilita`
<moni_> rimane sempre su pulse audio server e nn ho altre possibilita`di cambiare
<moni_> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<_^richard^_> ragazzi buongiorno, ho un problema alla stampante, si tratta di una stampante di rete. sono riuscito a installare il tutto ma parte del software non pare funzionare, purtroppo non riesco a utilizzare la maggiorparte delle sue funzioni, tipo stampare fronte e retro
<moni_> nn c'e nessuno?
<alfredo_> ciao ciao... ho due hard disk da 80 gb. devo installare ubuntu e windows.. conviene che installo entrambi su un hd o posso installare su deu hd diversi??? in questo modo non rischio di avere problemi con grub?
<Odo> alfredo_, io installerei ubuntu sul secondo hd
<alfredo_> Odo, ok... il "secondo" vuol dire che devo impostarlo come slave o che devo installare prima win su un hd e poi ubuntu sull'altro?
<Odo> alfredo_, metti prima win sul primo hd, poi installi ubuntu sul secondo hd
<Odo> alfredo_, se sono ide lo imposti come slave il secondo hd, si
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<alfredo_> Odo, mmm... purtroppo sto già installando ubuntu...
<Odo> alfredo_, vabbe' :D
<Odo> massimo18, buondi' ;)
<massimo18> ciao Odo
<alfredo_> Odo, quindi dovrò fare una procedura tipo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ?
<Odo> alfredo_, no perche? win lo hai gia installato?
<alfredo_> Odo,
<alfredo_> no
<alfredo_> Odo, immagino che quando lo installerò
<alfredo_> grub andrà a farsi benedire
<Odo> alfredo_, ma guarda win andrebbe sempre installato sul primo disco, insomma hai scelto la via piu' complicata, poi quando installerai win metti una live di ubuntu e si sistema
<alfredo_> Odo, ok credo che farò così... so che ho scelto la via più complicata, ma sto installando prima ubuntu perché vorrei provare a mettere win 7 su questo pc ma nn sono sicuro che andrà... è vecchiotto... nel caso lo sostituirò cn xp
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> 'ngiorno
 * realnot hi guys
<glpiana> ola
<minipc> buon giorno a tutti
<minipc> con ubuntu10.10 mi succede una cosa strana:navigo in wifi benissimo ma se x un po' lascio la pagina senza avanzare la navigazione internet si stacca e devo aspettare che si riconnetta
<jester-> minipc: di solito è l'impostazione del router
<minipc> premetto che le configurazioni vanno bene infatti naviga e scarica bene ma senza input continui cade la connessione
<jester-> si stacca e poi come clicchi un indirizzo si riconnette
<minipc> jester si
<minipc> giusto il tempo di connettersi ed è operativo di nuovo
<jester-> minipc: quindi il sistema non centra, devi impostare il router
<enzotib> minipc, come diceva jester-, controlla le impostazioni del router, è possibile che ci sia: connesso: sempre, manuale, su richiesta
<minipc> ok potete darmi un comando da terminale x favore?
<jester-> minipc che rutter hai
<minipc> pirelli gate wi-fi
<minipc> quello che danno con alice con le antennine ma non so' come raggiungere le impostazioni le sue impostazioni
<jester-> minipc: serve firefox http://198.168.1.1  se chiede user e pass guarda sul manuale
<go^> minipc, manuale di istruzioni router/etichetta appiccicata sotto al router/ di solito apri il browser e apri 192.168.1.1
<go^> e da lì accedi ale impostazioni
<minipc> è vero avevo dimenticato questa opzione scusate ,grazie a tutti ora provo!!
<Fantasy95> ciao a tutti
<Fantasy95> sto entrando nel mondo di ubuntu e ho per ora un unico problema
<Fantasy95> la password
<jester-> cioè?
<Fantasy95> sto facendo l'istallazione
<Fantasy95> sul portatile
<Fantasy95> mi chiede di inserire una passowrd
<Fantasy95> la inserisco
<jester-> Fantasy95: a che punto
<FloodBotIt2> Fantasy95: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Fantasy95> mi dice che e una password discreta ok non fa niente io vado avanti ma non posso perke il tasto avanti e oscurato
<jester-> Fantasy95: sarebbe la pass di user?
<Fantasy95> si quella che devo inserire nella prima istalazzione di ubuntu
<jester-> Fantasy95: usane una piu lunga
<Fantasy95> provato ma non va
<Fantasy95> sempre password discreta
<jester-> Fantasy95: quale rilascio staiinstallando
<jester-> Fantasy95: chiede la pass la metti poi avanti ti chiede di rimetterla
<jester-> sempre la stessa
<fantasy95_> si era disconesso
<jester-> <jester-> Fantasy95: chiede la pass la metti poi avanti ti chiede di rimetterla
<jester-> <jester-> sempre la stessa
<fantasy95_> no mi chiede la pass io la metto ma non mi fa andare avanti
<fantasy95_> come se le password discrete non le acette
<fantasy95_> acetta
<jester-> mettine una piu complessa
<fantasy95_> come
<fantasy95_> un esempio ?
<jester-> sticass2yxpz1234
<fantasy95_> sempre discreta
<jester-> fantasy95_: quale rilascio stai installando
<fantasy95_> ubuntu 10.10
<fantasy95_> la sto istallando da zero non da sopra windows
<jester-> non da problemi del genere, avvisa che la pass è troppo debole e devi fare ok per accettare e andare a vanti
<fantasy95_> come faccio per avvisarla ?
<massimo18> -.-
<jester-> fantasy95_: se si mette una pass, minimo 7 caratteri, semplice, l'installer ti avisa che è troppo debole e se andare a vanti comnque
<jester-> fantasy95_: dopo la prima richiesta, se ricordo bene, ti chiede di ridigitare la stessa pass
<fantasy95_> mi dice sempre password discreta se io voglio andare avanti non posso perche il tasto avanti non e cliccabile
<jester-> torna indietro a rifai
<fantasy95_> si lo so la metto sia nel primo riquadro che nel secondo
<fantasy95_> cosa ?
<jester-> fantasy95_: probabilmente sbagli a ridigitare
<jester-> occhio a maiuscolo/miniscolo
 * MatteoR Buongiorno a tutti
<massimo18> !ciao | MatteoR
<ubot-it> MatteoR: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fantasy95_> no non sbaglio xke nel secondo riquadro mi da ok che e uguale al primo
<jester-> fantasy95_: leggi la descrizione nella finestra
<fantasy95_> scegliere una password ok,confirm your passowrd ok accedere automaticamente e il tasto avanti sempre oscurato
<jester-> fantasy95_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<jester-> fantasy95_: togli accedere automatico
<fantasy95_> sempre lo stesso
<fantasy95_> io non lo provato prima ?
<fantasy95_> fosse perche
<jester-> fantasy95_: guarda le figure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<fantasy95_> visto am questo si riferisce alla distro 10.4
<fantasy95_> e non sono uguale alla distro 10.10
<jester-> fantasy95_: sicuro che hai la 10.10 originale?
<jester-> e non un tarocco tipp mint?
<jester-> tipo*
<massimo18> eh
<massimo18> fantasy95_: da dove hai scaricato la live?
<jester-> fantasy95_: la guida è riferita alla 10.04 ma cambia niente
<fantasy95_> si si distro originale
<fantasy95_> la live lo scaricata su ubuntu it
<fantasy95_> su questo sito
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]>
<jester-> fantasy95_: se digiti giusto in entrambi i box e abiliti chiedi la pass per accedere a vanti
<fantasy95_> ora provo tutto da capo propio come sta scritto nella guida
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> ciao
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: ciao, scusa ma non ho tempo. vado a mangiare e poi vado all'uni che mi devo laureare oggi ;)
<[Enrico]> a dopo o/ o/
<jester-> se non va avanti o non hai l'originale o sbagli qualcosa
<FIATloveITALIA> <[Enrico]> auguri
<[Enrico]> FIATloveITALIA: grazie
<fantasy95_> mm sicuro che e l'originale
<jester-> [Enrico]: torna con botticella di birra e qualche stuzzichino nè
<FIATloveITALIA> MatteoR ciao
<fantasy95_> scaricato sul vostro sito
<MatteoR> Ciao FIATloveITALIA
<MatteoR> ciao jester-
<fantasy95_> se scarico quella per netbook cambia qualcosa ?
<massimo18> -.-
 * MatteoR ciao a tutti
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR>  sn passato alla 10.10 xke m hanno detto ke ha driver migliori x la mia skeda video ma la situazione nn migliora se metto gli effetti cn la 10.10 m sparisce tt :(
<massimo18> fantasy95_: su che pc stai installando?
<jester-> cià MatteoR
<fantasy95_> notebook
<MatteoR> FIATloveITALIA: parli dei driver open o proprietari?
<massimo18> fantasy95_: se hai scaricato la iso desktop e hai masterizzato bene non dovresti aver problemi
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR>  nn lo so in parole + facili??? :):) anke mentre scrivo va a scatti
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR>  a volte anke se x poco si pianta
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: prova a mettere nomodeset nel grub
<fantasy95_> mah ora riprovo però sul pc fisso vedo se fa lo stesso problema, caso mai lo masterizzo a 4x
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR>  sarà firefox ke fa skifo?
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR>  cm si fa?
<massimo18> fantasy95_: masterizza piano
<MatteoR> FIATloveITALIA: Che scheda video hai? non ricordo...
<FIATloveITALIA> ati radehon x800
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<fantasy95_> ok grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che mi state dando
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: poi riavvii
<fantasy95_> ragazzi funziona ora
<jester-> ma va
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> m è uscito delle scritte in formato note cn sudo gedit
<massimo18> lol
<jester-> <jester-> FIATloveITALIA: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> ke faccio ora? dò l'atro comando grub ke m hai scritto nel terminale
<massimo18> FIATloveITALIA: e basta con ste k
<fantasy95_> ho provato prima con la livecd poi da li ho avviato l'istalazzione sul disco fisso
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: hai aggiunto nomodeset alla stringa?
<FIATloveITALIA> scusa massimo
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> ciao glpiana
<MatteoR> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ola massimo18 MatteoR
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> bho guidami :( nn so fare niente
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: se non leggi quello ti si scrive
<jester-> <jester-> FIATloveITALIA: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> <fantasy95_> ok grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che mi state dando
<jester-> <jester-> FIATloveITALIA: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<jester-> <jester-> FIATloveITALIA: poi riavvii
<FloodBotIt2> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> si ma nn lo so fare
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> allora ho dettato il primo comando nel terminale
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> tt quelle scritte ke m escono in forma di note ke faccio?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: cerca la riga in questione
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA:  FIATloveITALIA: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> ok poi
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: aggiungi così  FIATloveITALIA: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> ok sempre nelle note
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: fatto?
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> ora faccio salva e riavvia?
<jester-> salva e basta
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: sudo update-grub
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: sudo rebbot
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: sudo reboot
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> ho aggiunto alla scritta nomodeset ok?
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> m sn usciti degli errori nel terminale fa niente?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: sudo update-grub lo hai dsto?
<jester-> dato*
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> si nn succede niente
<FIATloveITALIA> riavvio?
<jester-> si
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> fatto
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> cm facciamo a saxe se abbiamo fatto bene?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: se gli effetti sono migliorati
<jester-> se non lo sono cosi te la tieni
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> li attivo?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA: e vuoi vedere mi pare logico
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> sparisce tt
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> e se torno alla 9.4?
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> o dobbiamo disattivare il KMS
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA_: togli il nomodeset, salva, update-grub e lasaperd gli effetti
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA_: nomodeset disattiva il kms
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> m piaceva linux x gli effetti....
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> d dv 6?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA_: ma hai un pc e una scheda scarsi e linux non è che ringiovanisce la nonna
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> forse nn l'ho fatto bene il nomodeset?
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> ma su istituto mojorana ho visto ke un pc vecchissimo cn linux va 1 bomba!
<massimo18> O_O
<jester-> perchè il tuo non va?
<massimo18> FIATloveITALIA_: allora pc vecchio e vuoi pure gli effetti?
<massimo18> FIATloveITALIA_: e dai accontentati
<Shin3> e forse voleva dire ce il suo non scoppia
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA_: con una 500 vai 1 bomba in formula1 anche?
<FIATloveITALIA_> ma dai nn è vecchio
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FIATloveITALIA_> e se metto la 32 bit migliora?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> mmigliora se gli compri una nvidia decente
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> ok... :(
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> vado a pranzo se torno proviamo a diattivare dinuovo il kms?
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA_: è gia disattivato
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> nn so se l'ho fatto bene :P
<jester-> FIATloveITALIA_: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | FIATloveITALIA_
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FIATloveITALIA_> <jester-> scusa torno tra mezz'ora grazie
<jester-> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<sbubba> salve a tutti
<sbubba> da quando ho fatto gli aggiornamenti i driver proprietari nvidia si sono sflesciati
<glpiana> sbubba, sflesciati sta per?
<jester-> sbubba: non è che avevi paciocato col .run?
<massimo18> *_*
<sbubba> avevo installato i driver come da wiki ed era tutto ok. dopo gli aggiornamenti invece mi si presenta il problema dello schermo nero
<sbubba> glpiana, sflesciati, nel senso che non funzionano bene come prima.
<jester-> sbubba: hai installato col .run o no
<sbubba> jester-, no per carità. li avevo installati da jockey e abilitati, perfettamente funzionanti fino appunto a qualche giorno fa quando ho fatto tanti aggiornamenti (era tipo qualche mese che non aggiornavo)
<massimo18> jockey?
<glpiana> massimo18, è il gestore dei driver proprietari
<jester-> sbubba: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti nel pastebin
<sbubba> massimo18, sistema-> amministrazione->driver hardware
<massimo18> grazie glpiana non conoscevo questo termine
<sbubba> a scusate, ho la 10.04
<glpiana> sbubba, e adesso hai schermo nero e rimane impallato o dopo lo schemro nero si avvia?
<sbubba> scheda video geforce fx5200
<jester-> sbubba: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti nel pastebin
<sbubba> glpiana, rimane impallato e per avviarlo devo andare sulla tty e dare sudo stop gdm e sudo start gdm, si avvia login grafico e posso entrare.
<glpiana> sbubba, dai il comando di jester- innanzitutto
<sbubba> ho rimosso i driver nouveau, da modalità ripristino ho tolto tutti i pacchetti nvidia-* e reinstallati, reinstallato anche xorg-xserver-core, dato dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg (trovato nel forum inglese) ma anche questo tentativo è fallito.
<jester-> sbubba: se vai per i cazzi tuoi è inutile che chiedi
<glpiana> non l'ha ancora dato sto comando?
<glpiana> -.-
<jester-> ma va
<glpiana> !troll | sbubba
<ubot-it> sbubba: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<sbubba> jester-, O_O scusa, cercavo di spiegare la situazione. il comando comunque da output nullo http://pastebin.com/YiGprQbK
<glpiana> sbubba, lsmod | grep nvidia
<sbubba> perchè lo so che è un problema trito e ritrito, ma le soluzioni di forum e guide non mi hanno portato da nessuna parte
<sbubba> http://pastebin.com/jYqQL2Fi
<jester-> sbubba: non hai nessun driver da repo installato
<glpiana> e i driver nvidia li stai usando, per cui hai usato il .run per installarli
<jester-> sbubba: il che significa che hai installato un .run
<sbubba> jester-, certo, l'ultima volta -ovvero mezz'ora fa circa- li ho installati dal .run di nvidia
<sbubba> come ho appunto trollato prima :D
<glpiana> <jester-> sbubba: hai installato col .run o no
<glpiana> <sbubba> jester-, no per carità.
<jester-> sbubba: fanno male alla salute i .run
<glpiana> !troll | sbubba e due
<ubot-it> sbubba e due: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<sbubba> .___.
<glpiana> sbubba, se ti si fan delle domande magari lo si fa per un motivo. rispondere altro non aiuta te (sempre che tu abbiam un problema) e fa perdere tempo a chi ti aiuta
<sbubba> jester-> sbubba: non è che avevi paciocato col .run? -> non ho paciocato, l'ho solo avviato dalla tty
<jester-> sbubba: e un fx5200 fx5200 rimne anche col .run, parte il fatto che il 75 nel repo va una meravilgia
<jester-> sbubba: se hai installato il .run apciocatto hài
<jester-> pacioccato*
<jester-> sbubba: disinstallalo, rinomina xorg.conf e installa il consigliato dal gestore
<sbubba> jester-,  ok grazie.
<jester-> sbubba: sai come rimuoverlo?
<sbubba> uhm. ho letto che c'era l'uninstall.run da qualche parte. o sbaglio?
<jester-> sbubba: serve il file che hai usato, stoppi gdm e in shell dai sudo ./nvidasticass.run --uninstall
<sbubba> jester-, fico.  rinomino xorg.conf tipo xorg.conf.backup?
<jester-> .quelche ti pare
<sbubba> ook
<sbubba> grazie, eseguo e se non gli piace manco stavolta ritorno
<cricido> ciao
<alnuvola> buonasera a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao alnuvola
<sbubba> risalve
<geko> !sound
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sound'
<sbubba>  attivati i driver proprietari e riavviato. sempre da stoppare e avviare gdm
<glpiana> sbubba, all'avvio del c visualizzi il menu di grub?
<glpiana> *pc
<sbubba> prima dimenticavo, non so se possa influire ma la schermata di plymouth si vede, poi invece di comparire il login grafico rimane schermo nero
<sbubba> glpiana, quello è perfetto
<glpiana> sbubba, all'avvio del pc visualizzi il menu di grub?
<sbubba> glpiana, lil menu di grub è perfetto, non mi ha dato mai problemi
<glpiana> sbubba, da questo deduco che tu visualizzi il menu di grub. dedudco correttamente (visto che non rispondi)?
<sbubba> glpiana, ma non arrivano i messaggi?
<glpiana> sbubba, se solo rispondessi alla domanda -.-    a me serve un sì o un no. per cui la domanda è: lo visualizzi sto menu di grub all'avvio?
<sbubba> sì
<glpiana> oooohhhhhhhhhhhhh
<glpiana> tanto ci è voluto
<glpiana> abpiazzati sulla riga del kernel che vuoi avviare e premi il tasto "e"
<sbubba> ok. poi?
<glpiana> sbubba, poi in fondo alla riga che temrina normalmente con "quit splash" scrivi nomodeset   e quindi premi ctrl+x e vedi se così parte correttamente gdm
<miki> ragazzi ho cancellato per errore la cartella /etc/sane.d mi dite come ripristinarla?
<miki> non mi funziona più lo scanner
<cricido> ciao a tutti ragazzi come posso aggiungere un disclamer alle mail in uscita postfix e horde
<sbubba> glpiana, se serve, nel file /etc/default/grub alla riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ho già l'opzione nomodeset. provo lo stesso?
<enzotib> miki, sudo apt-get --reinstall install libsane libsane-hpaio sane-utils
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester->
<nicotano> salve
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> allora l'unica soluzione è cambiare scheda video x le animazioni?
<FIATloveITALIA> <jester-> che scheda video consigli?
<MatteoR> FIATloveITALIA: non è servito disattivare il kms?
<MatteoR> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao MatteoR
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR> non so se l'ho fatto bene
<MatteoR> sisi... le indicazioni di jester-  erano molto precise
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR> ma nn dubito delle indicazioni ma di me
<MatteoR> FIATloveITALIA: Senti non riesci proprio ad attivarli o si attivano però sono molto lenti?
<MatteoR> FIATloveITALIA: Gli efetti grafici?
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR> purtroppo ho linux sl da 7 gg
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR> m sparisce tt
<glpiana> !italiano | FIATloveITALIA
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR> se li attivo m si vede sl la freccia del mouse
<FIATloveITALIA> <MatteoR> e devo riavviare dal tassto del pc perchè nn m funziona * niente
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA, senza effetti non puoi stare? non è che siano una cosa così fondamentale in un sistema operativo
<FIATloveITALIA> +più
<MatteoR> FIATloveITALIA: compiz ogni tanto dà questi problemi
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA, e nel caso volessi cambiare scheda video, che altre caratteristiche ha il tuo pc (processore e memoria)?
<FIATloveITALIA> <glpiana> c tenevo ad averli perchè m piacevano ma comunqua anche firefox nn mi va molto bene ho dei rallentamenti le pagine sono piccole e se le zummo m si sfocano
<MatteoR> FIATloveITALIA: Compiz = gestore effetti grafici (chiamiamolo così)
<FIATloveITALIA> si conosco almeno il compiz
<FIATloveITALIA> ;)
<FIATloveITALIA> 1 ghrz ram 250 gb disco fisso pentim dal core
<FIATloveITALIA> pentium
<FIATloveITALIA> <glpiana> la scheda video lo sappiamo che fa schifo e cioè ati radeon x800
<FIATloveITALIA> <glpiana> il processore nn lo so preciso qnt è
<FIATloveITALIA> <glpiana> ma possibile mai ke la mia scheda che girano anke giochi in 3d non supporta effetti grafici? è una vergogna :( eppure sembrava buona
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA, a parte le abbreviazione che ti ho già chiesto di non usare e l'uso delle k... la tua scheda regge igiochi 3d sotto linux? o parli di windows?
<FIATloveITALIA> <glpiana> windows e scusa le abbreviazioni
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA, il fatto che sotto windows faccia girare i giochi e sotto linux no è un problema di sviluppo dei driver purtroppo. intanto dimmi, con sta scheda (ati x800) che driver stai usando? (se lo sai, se no ti do i comandi per evdere che driver usi)
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> scusa ho attivato compiz e ho dovuto riavviare che avevi scritto?
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA, il fatto che sotto windows faccia girare i giochi e sotto linux no è un problema di sviluppo dei driver purtroppo. intanto dimmi, con sta scheda (ati x800) che driver stai usando? (se lo sai, se no ti do i comandi per evdere che driver usi)
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> comandi per favore .P
<glpiana> alnuvola, per cortesia non usare il cambio di nick per l'away su questo canale
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, daigita lsmod in un terminale e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | FIATloveITALIA_
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> volevo scrivere "digita", non daigita -.-
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> fatto
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, ....e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570067/
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> wow c sn riuscito :P
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, oki, ora scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, possibile che ti dica che devi installare mesa-utils. nel caso fallo col comando che ti propone
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, se hai problemi coi comandi, chiedi pure
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, l'output di glxinfo | grep rendere    lo copi poi su pastebin
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570069/
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> nn m ha kiesto niente
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, ora digita: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, potrebbe anche risponderti: cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, se invece ti da il contenuto di un file, basta che me lo dici. meglio comunque se copi quanto esce su pastebin
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> si ha fatto così
<glpiana> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente <---- così?
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> riprovo
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> si
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, ok. però ogni volta che attivi gli effetti si impalla. dimmi: in precedenza gli effetti andavano?
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> no mai andavano 1 pò sulla 9.4
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, ma su 9.04 usavi i driver proprietari?
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> Comando "cat:" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "cat" dal pacchetto "coreutils" (main)  Comando "catg" dal pacchetto "nauty" (multiverse) cat:: comando non trovato
<glpiana> no no, non devi scrivere quello. era l'output del comando :D
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, da 9.04 sei passato alla tua attuale versione facendo gli avanzamenti  o reinstallando?
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> non so ma avevo installato 1 effeto per il 3d
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> reistallando la 10.4 e avanzando alla 10.10
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> m ha consigliato [Enrico] perchè ha detto che la 10.10 ha driver migliori per la mia scheda video
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> ma a qnt sembra nn è così
<Shin3> non sapevo che con l'avanzare della versione cambiavano anche i driver :|
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, fammi vedere una cosa. digita:   uname -a
<glpiana> Shin3, certo, stan col kernel i moduli
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, copia pure qui la riga che esce
<FIATloveITALIA_> ok
<Shin3> ecco adesso sono tentato a avanzare alla 10.10
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> paste?
<glpiana> Shin3, parlo dei moduli del kernel, non di roba esterna come nvidia o fglrx
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> Linux marco-desktop 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Shin3> glpiana, prima finisci con FIATloveITALIA_ poi subentro io va
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, kernel giusto quindi driver recenti. niente. un ultimissimo tentativo, ma non ti assicuro nulla
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> c'è un modo per non copiare sempre il tuo nick?
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, nel terminale digita e poi pastebinna: locate compiz | grep home
<glpiana> !nick | FIATloveITALIA_
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<FIATloveITALIA_> <glpiana> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570073/
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, apri il file manager, premi ctl+h in modo da visualizzrae le directory nascoste
<FIATloveITALIA_> glpiana: diagnosi? :)
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, poi rinomina quelle che ti elenco ora: .compiz    , poi entri in .cache e rinomini compizconfig
<FIATloveITALIA_> glpiana:  nella cartella home
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, poi torni su di un livello ed entri in .config e rinomini compiz
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, poi entri in .gconf, quindi entri in apps e rinomini compiz
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, da dove attivi gli effetti? da sistema preferenze aspetto?
<FIATloveITALIA_> glpiana:  si ma come le rinomino?riscrivo lo stesso nome?
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, le rinomini come vuoi, con un _vechcio alla fine, qualsiasi cosa, purchè il nome sia diverso
<glpiana> *vecchio
<FIATloveITALIA_> glpiana:  ok allora rinomino .compiz
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, devo abbandonarti. quindi dopo aver rinominato ste robe, vai su sistema preferenze aspetto e nella scheda degli effetti prova quelli "normali" e vedi che fa
<glpiana> ciao ciao
<glpiana> FIATloveITALIA_, .compiz ma anche le altre che ti ho elencato
<glpiana> ciao
<FIATloveITALIA_> glpiana:  ok grazie
<acquarica> salve a tutti
<acquarica> ho un problema: ho un telefono voip che uso con Skype. vorrei sapere come faccio ad avere una configurazione di pulseaudio solo per skype. mi spiego meglio: se configuro il telefono sento l'audio del pc nel telefono.. io vorrei sentire solo l'audio di skype nel telefono.. mentre tutto il resto lo vorrei sentire nelle casse..
<cip> salve giovani
<acquarica> ho un problema: ho un telefono voip che uso con Skype. vorrei sapere come faccio ad avere una configurazione di pulseaudio solo per skype. mi spiego meglio: se configuro il telefono sento l'audio del pc nel telefono.. io vorrei sentire solo l'audio di skype nel telefono.. mentre tutto il resto lo vorrei sentire nelle casse..
<cricido> raga sembrerebbe che i reposity
<cricido> siano come dire vecchi possibile
<cricido> ?
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti ho un problema nell'installare un pacchetto importantissimo
<Diels-Alder> mi date una mano?
<Diels-Alder> mgltools-pyautodock
<Diels-Alder> non va mi dice che non esiste mgltools-molkit
<Diels-Alder> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<Diels-Alder> scusate ma se scarico i file orig.tar.gz , diff.gz e dsc posso farmelo io il deb?
<SchermoNEROsd> Salve a tutti. Gentilmente mi servirebbe aiuto. Ubuntu 10.04 LiveCD: video nero; pc apparentemente non risponde. E' in esecuzione GParted da 20 ore circa in operazione di copia partizione a disco rigido distinto. Puntatore mouse visibile e reattivo. Led di attività drive regolare. Non sono esperto, potreste suggerirmi qualche comando per riavere corretta visualizzazione video? Grazie in anticipo
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, hai i repo multiverse abilitati?
<Diels-Alder> aspè
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: si
<nicotano> SchermoNEROsd, ctrl+alt+backspace e riavvia
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, apt-cache policy mgltools-molkit
<Diels-Alder> nessuno
<OverMe> cosa "nessuno"
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570122/
<Diels-Alder> dpkg-source -x
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, ma hai 10.10?
<Diels-Alder> no OverMe 10.04
<Diels-Alder> 64bit
<OverMe> eh si, in lucid non c'è
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: ma posso farmelo dai file orig.tar.gz e dsc e
<Diels-Alder> diff.gz?
<Diels-Alder> li ho trovati on-line su lauchpad ma non so come fare il deb
<OverMe> fai prima a scaricarti il pacchetto per maverick e mettere quello
<Diels-Alder> no OverMesi tira troppe dipendenze dietro con mille cambi di versione
<Diels-Alder> non ci esco più
<Diels-Alder> ho provato
<Diels-Alder> mi serve urgente per lavoro
<Diels-Alder> se mi potete dare una mano mi fate un favore
<nicotano> Diels-Alder, installare dai sorgenti ?
<Diels-Alder> uhm si ma poi si integra con i deb?
<nicotano> Diels-Alder, ?
<Diels-Alder> scusate è così difficile fare il deb? avendo questri file a disposizione?
<Diels-Alder> i path sono rispettati? quel pacchetto fa parte di una suite che dovrebbe interagire
<Diels-Alder> se i path sono sballati byebye interazione
<nicotano> Diels-Alder, se esiste rpm puoi convertirlo in deb con alien
<Diels-Alder> boh
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27564225/mgltools-molkit_1.5.4.cvs.20090603-1_amd64.deb
<Diels-Alder> enzotib: vuoi ridere?
<enzotib> e fammi ridere
<Diels-Alder> Errore: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: mgltools-pybabel
<geko> salve
<geko> scusate sarò un poco OT ma sapresti indicarmi un canale in italiano per il virtualbox?
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, prova questo: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27554551/mgltools-pybabel_1.5.4.cvs.20090603-1_all.deb
<Diels-Alder> enzotib: è impossibile lo sto facendo ma ogni pacchetto che scarico mi chiede una dipendeza
<Diels-Alder> adesso manca mgltools-opengltk
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, mi sa che fai prima a installarti una maverick, eventualmente virtuale
<Diels-Alder> enzotib: e poi ogni volta lo avvio solo per questo software?
<Diels-Alder> o mi copio i pacchetti?
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, hai detto che hai fretta, mi sembrava una soluzione abbastanza rapida, poi magari con calma passi a maverick
<enzotib> altrimenti non so
<Diels-Alder> enzotib: nada ho software proprietari installati... sarebbe un casino assurdo
<Diels-Alder> passare a maverick
<Diels-Alder> mettiamo le LTS proprio per non dover fare upgrade
<Diels-Alder> vabbè
<Diels-Alder> siamo al delirio mi chiede python2.5
<Diels-Alder> non posso fare nemmeno avanzamento parziale?
<Diels-Alder> installo solo questi software e poi tolgo i repo? è una cosa folle?
<Diels-Alder> enzotib: OverMe che ne pensate?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm non mi sconfiffera l'idea
<seccardo> Buonasera a tutti! C'è un modo per loggarsi da KUbuntu su un server SMB come utente specifico?
<Diels-Alder> nemmeno a me ma come cappero faccio?
<Diels-Alder> ci devo lavorare...
<OverMe> puoi provare a cambiare i repo, fare un update e fare l'install
<OverMe> ma prima controlla cosa ti vuole installare
<OverMe> altrimenti sminchi tutto
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> mi date i repo?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, vai nel file source.list e metti maverick invece che lucid
<Diels-Alder> che palle mi manca la rolling release
<kri> ciao a tutti.... ho da poco istallato ubuntu 10.10 su un pc con anke istalto win vista..... se volessi in futuro rimuovere definitivamente ubuntu come dovrei fare? :)
<seccardo> Buonasera a tutti! C'è un modo per loggarsi da KUbuntu su un server SMB come utente specifico?
<Diels-Alder> scusa ma source.list? dov'è?
<Diels-Alder> non sono cretino te lo chiedo perchè non me lo da in /etc
<Diels-Alder> e non lo trova con locate
<seccardo> kri: con la live-cd elimini le partizioni di ubuntu, estendi nuovamente quella NTFS di Vista
<SchermoNEROsd> grazie per l'attenzione e l'aiuto in privato. Saluti a tutti
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, /etc/apt/sources.list
<seccardo> kri: e poi rifai il settore di boot per togliere GRUB
<Diels-Alder> e perchè non lo trova con locate? misteri della fede
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, se hai scritto source.list senza s prima del punto, è normale che non lo trovi
<kri> leggevo che pero prima è consigliato aver ripristinato l’MBR e aggiornato il bootloader in modo corretto
<enzotib> c'è sempre un perché (anche se può essere difficile da trovare)
<seccardo> kri: sì, anche.
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ciao
<enzotib> ciao Fire^fox
<kri> e come si fa il passaggio che dici tu :" e poi rifai il settore di boot per togliere GRUB"
<Fire^fox> enzotib, ho da togliermi una menata
<kri> come dovrei fare
<OverMe> kri, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Fire^fox> enzotib, che programma x musica in grado di fare similitudini con i video di youtube ? jajouk e' ok ma java e' lentissimo
<Diels-Alder> ragazzi vado?
<Diels-Alder> datemi coraggio
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, ricordati di controllare prima cosa vuole installarti
<seccardo> kri: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: tutte le sue dipendenze
<Diels-Alder> ovviamente
<Diels-Alder> ora provo a pastarteli
<Diels-Alder> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ross> ciao, qualcuno sa dirmi perché aprendo risorse/documenti invece di aprirsi la cartella coi files parte il Riproduttore Multimediale?!
<kri> l' uso di Bootrec.exe. è obbligatorio?
<Diels-Alder> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570137/
<Diels-Alder> vado?
<seccardo> kri: è il comando di ricostruzione del MBR del disco, altrimenti dovresti farlo partire da Cd di windows, usare la consolle di ripristino ecc. ecc.
<Diels-Alder> non mi sembra tocchi il sistema ma solo i pacchetti di quel software spero di non fare casini
<OverMe> mmm
<OverMe> prega e vai
<Diels-Alder> ok
<OverMe> anzi
<OverMe> prega, vai e riprega
<seccardo> kri: ogettivamente con Xp era più semplice, con Vista hanno complicato le cose.
<Diels-Alder> ihihiihihihih
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<kri> mmmmmm non ci ho caito molto.. heheh
<seccardo> kri: segui la guida MS... sembra complesso ma non lo è alla fine
<Diels-Alder> ok
<kri> non potresti magari darmi la tua e-mai e in caso avessi bisogni mi potessi aiutare?? forse è troppo
<kri> :)
<OverMe> eeeeeeeee
<Diels-Alder> adesso rimetto lucid nel sources.list vero?
<OverMe> Diels-Alder, si
<OverMe> e rifai l'update
<Diels-Alder> ok
<seccardo> kri: non sarebbe la prassi. :-)
<kri> heheh gia :(
<seccardo> kri: comunque hai il cd originale?
<kri> di windows no..... o meglio quando lo ho aquistato non era nella confezione
<kri> ma ms-sys lo trovo nel gestore dei pacchetti?
<seccardo> kri: ms-sys?
<kri> si
<seccardo> kri: dove hai trovato menzionato questo ms-sys?
<kri> mi parevo lo avessi menzionato tu ...
<kri> ah no lo ho letto nel sito k mi hai dato tu
<kri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<seccardo> kri: io ti ho segnalato questo http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<kri> ah scusami mi è styato segnaato da OverMe
<seccardo> kri: l'ho letto anche io ora... e mi pare ancora più semplice!!!
<kri> il poblema è che io non trovo ms-sys nel gestore dei paccheti...
<kri> come faccio???
<seccardo> kri: perchè è presente nel CD live di ubuntu.
<seccardo> kri: devi far partire il pc con il cd di Ubuntu. :-)
<pissicologico> qualcuno di voi conosce un controller pci in cui ci posso attaccare diversi HD sata compatibile con linux?
<kri> quindi io faccio partire il cd live di ubuntu (per cd live intendi il cd come ad esempio quello con cui ho istalto il 10.10 o è un altro tipo di cd?) e poi?
<pissicologico> qualcuno di voi conosce un controller pci in cui ci posso attaccare diversi HD sata compatibile con linux?
<pissicologico> oppure mi linkate a un sito con tutti i dispositivi supportati
<pissicologico> grazie anticipatamente
<seccardo> kri: poi dai il comando "sudo fdisk -l" per sapere come viene nominato il disco; mettiamo che sia /dev/sda.
<seccardo> kri: a questo punto dai il comando "sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda"
<kri> si è /dev/sda
<kri> e basta??
<seccardo> e basta, ed il MBR viene ricostruito.
<kri> e ubuntu viene cncellato automaticmente cosi??
<trinity> Salve a tutti
<trinity> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi
<trinity> ho un problema con ubuntu
<seccardo> kri: no, viene ricostruito il settore di avvio di windows, che ora è sostituito dal GRUB (la scermata che ti fa scegliere quale S. o. caricare).
<trinity> non riesco a stampare con la stampante XEROX wworkcentre pe120i
<trinity> qualcuno mi saprebbe dare una mano
<trinity> non stampa
<trinity> stampa fogli alla cacchio ma non stampa
<kri> ok e per eliminare definitivamente ubuntu?
<trinity> amministratore
<trinity> se mi sai aiutari dimmelo :)
<seccardo> kri: dopo per rimuovere fisicamente le partizioni, devi usare un gestore di partizioni; la cosa più facile è avviare la versione live sempre dal cd che hai usato per installare ubuntu ed eliminarle.
<kri> mmm....ok e come gestore di partizioni va bene sia gparted k quello di default gestore dischi?
<trinity> c è nessuno che mi saprebbe dare una mano ?
<seccardo> kri: proprio il gparted.
<seccardo> trinity: che stampante è?
<kri> OK GRAZIE....avrei ankora una domanda a riguardo k non ho ben chiaro
<trinity> seccardo
<seccardo> kri: dimmi
<trinity> xerox workcentre pe120i
<trinity> la riconosce
<trinity> praticamente una volta messa la chiave usb la riconosce e tutto
<trinity> solo che quando stampa mi stampa 100 pagine alla cacchio con dei codici
<A|\|DR34> asd
<kri> sempre della pagina citata da OverMe; quando c'è scritto:Scaricare la versione di ms-sys adatta alla propria architettura e procedere all'installazione del pacchetto:
<kri> come faccio?
<OverMe> kri, come hai installato ubuntu?
<kri> da Cd
<OverMe> e fin li... ma avviando l'installazione da windows o avviando il pc col cd dentro?
<kri> il pc col cd dentro
<OverMe> allora si, devi fare come detto fin'ora
<OverMe> nella guida che ti ho dato c'è il link per scaricare ms-sys
<kri> inpratica i passaggio sono questi: da live CD do il comando  sudo fdisk -l ; poi  sudo ms-sys -w /dev/sda  poi eliminare partizioni......manca qualkosa?
<seccardo> kri: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/ms-sys/download
<OverMe> kri, manca "scaricare ms-sys"
<kri> e prima di cosa va fatto??..
<OverMe> kri, eh ma la guida l'hai letta o no?
<kri> poi il pc è 64 bit la pagina che mi hai dato tu contine solo i 32 o sbaglio?
<kri> si scusami OverMe
<OverMe> solo 32?
<OverMe> ok non hai letto la guida
<seccardo> kri: ecco la pagina dei 64 http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/ms-sys/download
<Testadiquarzo> ciao, mi si è sballata la schermata di login e mi rimane impossibile accedere. C'è qualche comando per ripristinarla? Grazie
<kri> sono identiche......
<kri> credo sia questa: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/amd64/ms-sys/download
<seccardo> kri: scusa... ho fatto confusione http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/amd64/ms-sys/download
<seccardo> sì è quella
<kri> ok
<kri> bne grazie di tutto.........
<seccardo> enzotib: se non erro sei tu che conosci bene samba???
<kri> non so come ringraziavi :)
<seccardo> kri: ma di nulla... prima o poi ricambierai, :)
<kri> heh speriamo ;)
<seccardo> kri: nessuno nasce prof
<K99Brain> dapper?
<K99Brain> è un po' vecchio no?
<kri> questo è vero.....anora una cosa......approssimativamente quando ucira la nuova versione di ubuntu??
<kri> :)
<jester-> !mbr | kiu1
<ubot-it> kiu1: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> !mbr | kir
<ubot-it> kir: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<kiu1> :)
<kiu1> hehe
<K99Brain> !cicli | kiu1
<ubot-it> kiu1: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> !cicli | kri
<ubot-it> kri: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<K99Brain> scusa kiu1
<seccardo> jester-: ciao... una dritta: per accedere da Kubuntu ad un server SMB, come specifico utente, come posso fare?
<jester-> seccardo: non conosco kde
<jester-> seccardo: ma la logica saerbbe installare samba e configurarlo con la gui
<kiu1> :) no problem
<jester-> gui = system-config-samba
<K99Brain> seccardo, credo che in dolphin basta che vai su smb://IP
<seccardo> jester-: ah ok, :-) avevo provato dall'equivalente del nautilus con la sintassi utente@srver ma non va.
<Testadiquarzo> ciao, mi si è sballata la schermata di login e non mi fa accedere. C'è una finetrella in alto a sx con il propmt ma non mi fa scrivere nulla. Come faccio a ripristinare Ubu 10.04
<K99Brain> seccardo, se metti solo il server dovrebbe apparirti una finetrella per il login
<jester-> seccardo: mi pare che kde abbia gia la configurazione samba nel pannello di controllo
<K99Brain> se non ricordo male
<Testadiquarzo> Devo per caso entrare con una live?
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: reinstalla gdm da recovery mode
<K99Brain> Testadiquarzo, no, se hai un terminale
<jester-> o da shell
<jester-> e rinomina pure xorg.conf
<seccardo> K99Brain: no, mi fa vedere direttamente le cartelle condivise... anche sul server gira ubuntu. Con il client windows funziona correttamente come una fucilata!!! ._)
<K99Brain> Testadiquarzo, di preciso cosa hai fatto per sminchiare il gdm?
<seccardo> jester-: hai ragione... eh, la vecchiata
<seccardo> vecchiaia...
<jester-> seccardo: sei over?
<Testadiquarzo> non ho fatto nulla, ho spento tutto funzionante e al riavvio mi ritrovo con sta schermata sballata
<seccardo> jester-: over anta. :-D
<jester-> azzzz ancora con sto problema che si sminchia fra uun boot e l'altro
<Testadiquarzo> il prob è che il sistema va subito su questa schermata e dove cavolo li posso scrivere gli eventuali comandi?
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: control-altF2
<jester-> ti logghi e hai la shell
<Testadiquarzo> jester-: ctrl-altf2 durante il boot?
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: no quando sei nella finestra sminchiata
<Testadiquarzo> ok, e poi?
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: control-alt-F2 F3 4 5 6 sono tutte shell
<hey> ciao a tutti.....avrei bisogno di un informazione....io ho un pc su cui è istallato win Vista e vorrei stallare Ubuntu 10.10....il sistema è a 64-Bit......per istallre ubuntu in modo tale da non avere allo stesso tempo problemi con Vista è consigliato partizionare il disco in 2???
<jester-> e poi leggi sopra cosa ti è stato detto
<Testadiquarzo> jester-: ok grazie mille provo
<seccardo> hey: provalo come live prima e poi installi se va tutto.
<hey> non dovrebbe funzionare?? :)
<seccardo> hey: poi per la instalalzione fa tutto lui. Dicevo di provare per eventuali incompatibilità hardware.
<jester-> hey: se non hai una partizione devi ridurre la vista previo deframmentazione della stessa, e poi installare su spazio libero contiguo, lo fai direttamente dla cdlive di installazione
<seccardo> hey: che a dirla tutta devo ancora trovare una incompatibiltà...
<hey> ok ma solo da un punto di vista informativo è consigliato avere 2 sistemi operativi ognuno dei quali su 2 partizioni differenti o non cambia nulla??
<seccardo> jester-: comunque ho risolto con il tuo consiglio. Dal pannello di controllo c'è un'opzione che mi permette di specificare quale utente usare quando ci si connette alla rete.
<hey> *su una partizione differemte scusate
<seccardo> hey: sono 2 file-system differenti. Quindi devi avere partizioni differenti.
<hey> ma è obbligatorio o è solo consigliato?
<jester-> hey: non solo non cambia nulla ma non si danno nessun fastidio
<hey> ah non si avrebbe nessun problema???
<jester-> hey: problemi li avresti installando 2 sistemi uno sopra l'altro, ammesso e non concesso che tu riesca a metterceli
<seccardo> hey: concordo... io l'ho fatto su diversi pc oramai; il fisso di casa, il mio portatile quello di mia figlia e quello di un paio di conoscenti e non ho avuto un fastidio.
<Synaptic> sapete per caso come si fa ad allargare la schermata con virtualbox?
<jester-> Synaptic: installando le guest
<hey> e la completa istallazione di ubuntu 10.10 64-bit approssivativamente quanto occuperebbe??
<sorib> scusate ragazzi ho un problema con wine
<Synaptic> jester-, che guest?
<jester-> o vga mause e network vanno alla casso
<jester-> Synaptic: le guest adition
<sorib> scaricato il file exe di itunes non me lo apre
<Synaptic> come le installo?
<jester-> sorib: non esiste itunes per linux
<jester-> Synaptic: guarda nei menu
<conpi> ciao a tutti
<seccardo> sorib: si usa rhythmbox o amarok
<jester-> sorib: se vuoi ituns su linux, provi con wine, difficile che vada correttamente, o installi un sistma winzoz in virtuale
<sorib> grazie
<conpi> non riesco ad abilitare gli effetti visivi qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<hey> la completa istallazione di ubuntu 10.10 64-bit approssivativamente quanto occuperebbe in Gb??
<jester-> conpi: scheda grafica?
<conpi> intel i945 è un netbook
<jester-> hey: dipende la pc, da 20 minui a piu di un'ora
<Synaptic> sorib, se posso consigliare, utilizza rytmbox al posto di itunes, ultimamente sta funzionando meglio
<jester-> minuti*
<conpi> ma da terminale mi dice che è abilitata
<hey> non intendevo di tempo ma di spazio su Gb :)
<jester-> conpi: infatti intel va in 3d ma non è il massimo
<K99Brain> hey, inizialmente pochi, non so quanti ma tipo 2 o 3
<K99Brain> hey, poi però quando inizi a installare roba, beh, dipende da te
<hey> ok quandi istallarlo in una partiione di 50 Gb andrei tranquillo vero^??
<conpi> jester su effetti visivi la spunta è sempre su:nessuno
<jester-> conpi: destro sul desktop-->cambia sfondo-->effetti visivi e prova a mettere su normale
<K99Brain> hey, a voglia, piu che abbondanti
<hey> ok grazie mille
<hey> adesso vado
<conpi> jester è quello il problema,non va' nemmeno su normale
<seccardo> hey: su una macchina vecchia mi stava dignitosamente anche su un disco da 30Gb
<jester-> conpi: se non scarichi grossi porni è piu che sufficiente
<hey> bene grazie deel' info
<conpi> jester vorrei attivare compiz e le sue funzioni ma cosi' non riesco
<conpi> non vanno
<conpi> qualcuno sa' come fare a risolvere questo problema ?
<jester-> conpi: so che il driver intel qualche bug lo aveva
<jester-> conpi: scarsotta la scheda e scarsotto pure il driver
<conpi> jester: quindi devo rinunciare agli effetti visivi?
<jester-> conpi: cerca sui forum it en, ma senza effetti non è che ci perdi qualcosa
<jekill> hi
<jester-> a meno che usi il pc solo per vedere le pirlate sul desktop
<jekill> perche' non mi fa gli upgrade ?
<conpi> ok jester grazie ciao
<jekill> scarica le nuove librerie sembra le installi ma poi dal grub vedo sempre le versione vecchia
<seccardo> jester-: visto che siamo sul discorso grafica... in teoria se io installo una scheda PCI-Ex su una macchina con grafica integrata non dovrebbe andarmi in Kernel panic, giusto?
<jester-> jekill: cioè?
<Synaptic> jester-, le guest riguardano anche l'audio?
<jester-> seccardo: basta disattivare l'integrata nel bios
<jester-> Synaptic: yess e se suona l'host suona anche il guest
<jekill> jester-, non le usa il meno e' sempre lo stesso
<jekill> meno=menu
<jester-> jekill: menu di cosa
<jekill> le opzione del grub
<seccardo> jester-: cosa che ho fatto... poi ho rinunciato, tanto più che anche win crashava... a sto punto penso che ci sia qualcosa sulla MB.
<jester-> jekill: intendi che avevi grub1 e sei passato a grub2?
<jekill> no
<jester-> jekill: quindi?
<jekill> come vedo la versione del grub ?
<jester-> update-grub -v
<jester-> jester-: e la versione di serie è la 1.98
<jekill> jester-, GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu10
<jester-> jekill: quindi cosa vorresti upgradare
<seccardo> bene... ragazzi vado. Grazie delle dritte e alla prossima.
<jekill> le librerie di ubuntu
<jekill> nel senso che le scarica
<jekill> ma poi non aggiorna il sistema
<jester-> jekill: a parte il fatto che gub non centra con le lib, gli upgrade vengono fatti in base a quanto aggiornano i repo
<sorib> non mi fa connettere l'iphone al computer dice : DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<jester-> jester-: apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jekill> infatti gli avanzamenti sembra li faccia, li scarica ma non li installa
<jester-> sorib: l'aifono te lo monta come storage, non va n bluetooth
<jester-> jester-: dai quel comando
<jekill> come faccio a vedere che versione sto usando
<jekill> ?
<jester-> versione di cosa
<jekill> kernel
<sorib> come faccio a a passare le canzoni dal computer all'iphone senza itunes quindi??
<jekill> fatto
<jester-> sorib: mi pare lo faccia rhythmbox e installati un sys win in vbox
<sorib> ok grazie
<jekill> jester-, fatto
<jester-> jekill: e cosa è successo
<jekill> nulla
<jester-> jekill: da installare 0 da aggiornare 0 da rimuovere 0 ?
<jekill> Trovato http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<jester-> jekill: ho la vaga impressione che tu stia trollando
<jekill> jester-, trovato http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<jekill> jester-, no
<jekill> come faccio un versio del kernel ?
<K99Brain> jekill, uname -a
<jester-> jekill: a capire che stai facendo o vorresti fare
<Testadiquarzo> jester-:  per reinstallare gdm è giusto questo comando? apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<jekill> Linux jekubuntu 2.6.32-26-generic-pae
<jester-> Testadiquarzo: yess
<jekill> sono fermo da quella versione
<Testadiquarzo> con sudo o devo farlo da root?
<jester-> sudo
<K99Brain> jekill, sudo apt-get dist-upgrafde
<K99Brain> jekill, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Testadiquarzo> grazie
<jester-> o da root lè istess
<Testadiquarzo> rigrazie
<jekill> K99Brain, fatto ma non lo fa ho fatto anche un repair
<K99Brain> !paste | jekill, metti tutto quello che hai fatto qui
<ubot-it> jekill, metti tutto quello che hai fatto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jekill> il problema si e' presentato dopo un crash mentre faceva un upgrade si era inchiodato
<jekill> fatto pastato il risultato
<K99Brain> jekill, link
<Peace-> :D
<jekill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570175/
<K99Brain> jekill, il tuo sistema è aggiornato
<jekill>  2.6.32-26-generic-pae
<jekill> c'e' un logo degli aggirnamenti ?
<jekill> c'e' un log degli aggiornamenti ?
<jekill>  
<K99Brain> jekill, dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image
<K99Brain> jekill, metti su pastebin
<jekill> si tnks
<jekill> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/570178/
<ezio> qualcuno sa come far funzionare la wi-fi?
<jekill> K99Brain,  fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/570178/
<K99Brain> jekill, installa il pacchetto linux-image-generic-pae
<K99Brain> jekill, senza quello non ti aggiorna il kernel
<jekill> ok
<jekill> dove lo trovo ?
<ezio> problemi con la wifi.....
<K99Brain> jekill, sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-pae
<K99Brain> e
<K99Brain> ezio, che wifi? scheda interna o chiavetta?
<ezio> scheda interna con voip alice
<K99Brain> ezio, lspci  | grep -i net
<ezio> K99Brain  scheda 802.11b
<K99Brain> !paste | ezio
<ubot-it> ezio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ezio> k99Brain    http://paste.ubuntu.com/570179/
<jekill> K99Brain, FATTO
<K99Brain> ezio, una ralink
<ezio> visto, scusa
<K99Brain> ezio, non me ne intendo, ma mi pare che le ralink dovrebbero andare bene senza pacioccamenti
<K99Brain> ezio, sudo iwlist scan
<K99Brain> ezio, metti sempre su paste
<K99Brain> jekill, aggiorna il sistema
<K99Brain> jekill, poi avrai l'ultimo kernel
<jekill> OK
<ezio> K99Brain     http://paste.ubuntu.com/570188/
<jekill> ORA FACCIO I REBOOT
<jester-> ezio: uname -r
<K99Brain> ezio, a me sembra che va
<ezio> Jester       http://paste.ubuntu.com/570189/
<ezio> K99Brain
<ezio> si connette ma se stacco il cavo di rete no
<jester-> ezio: uname -r  e incolla qui
<ezio> Jester          http://paste.ubuntu.com/570190/
<jekill> jester-, tutto ok+
<jekill> jester-, K99Brain grazi mille
<K99Brain> prego
<jekill> caffe' virtuale pagato :)
<ezio> jester-?
<jekill> bye
<jester-> ezio: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic-pae
<ezio> jester-         http://paste.ubuntu.com/570198/
<xubuntu> ciao una domanda: è vero che xubuntu è la migliore versione per computer obsoleti? io ho un pentium 4 2.0 Ghz
<jester-> ezio: riavvia
<jester-> xubuntu: piu leggera ancora c'è lubuntu
<xubuntu> Jester ha tutte le funzioni di ubuntu?
<jester-> xubuntu: piu meno ma non pretendere gli accessori di gnome e nemmeno gli effetti
<xubuntu> jester: ah va bene, grazie..
<fleurtherock> ciao ho installato skype ma non riesco a far funzionare la webcam ed il microfono
<fleurtherock> sapete darmi una mano?
<jester-> puoi installarlo anche da repo il wm
<jester-> xubuntu:  puoi installarlo anche da repo il wm, lxde-desktop èoi scegli quale usare al login
<jester-> fleurtherock: da repo?
<fleurtherock> da ubuntu software center
<fleurtherock> non è repo?
<jester-> fleurtherock: la cam e il mic fuzano?
<fleurtherock> no sono del mio portatile
<jester-> fleurtherock: installa cheese e vedi se la cam è riconosciuta
<fleurtherock> gil installati
<fleurtherock> non sono esterni
<fleurtherock> ho installato camorana e la webcam finziona
<jester-> fleurtherock: gusrda nelle opzioni di skype e prova a lanciarlo con LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Adormath> qualcuno mi sa dire coem posso accedere alla pagina di configurazione del router ? ( non funziona nessuno degli indirizzi numerici classici e non so come accedere tramite porte)
<fleurtherock> jester-, questo comando lo lancio da terminale?
<jester-> yesss
<fleurtherock> ho installato camorana e la webcam finziona
<jester-> fleurtherock: lanca skype con quel comando
<Adormath> nessuno?
<fleurtherock> jester-, ok si è aperto e si sta connettendo
<jester-> lancia
<jester-> fleurtherock: guarda nelle impostazioni video
<jester-> di skype
<fleurtherock> è scomparso
<jester-> se chiudi il terminale si chiuse si
<fleurtherock> tombola
<fleurtherock> adesso posso avviarlo normalmente?
<jester-> no
<jester-> o non carica la lib. poi se funza farai un lanciatore
<fleurtherock> come mai?
<ezio> jester-     solo con la wifi continua a non entrare
<jester-> ezio: iwconfig la vede wlan0?
<Tess> Ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> Tess: dica
<Tess> ho chiuso kubuntu da bottone e non si avvia pi\
<Tess> mi [ successo molte volte
<Tess> e tutte le volte ho dovuto formattare il disco
<jester-> Tess: fa un po male al filesystem spegnere da bottone anche se ext4 è robusto
<ezio> jester-      http://paste.ubuntu.com/570202/
<Tess> a causa delle informazioni che non riesco a trovare
<Tess> >(
<Tess> immagino...
<jester-> ezio: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> Tess: non parte nemmeno in revovery?
<Tess> no
<jester-> Tess: prova a fare uno scandisk da cd live
<Tess> fsck -l
<jester-> sudo fsck /dev/sdxx
<jester-> xx = disco partizione
<Tess> ok, provo
<jester-> ezio: scanna o no
<Tess>   Filesystem mounted or opened excusevely by another program
<Tess> no
<jester-> Tess: killall gnome-power-manager
<jester-> e riprova
<jester-> Tess: killall gnome-power-man
<jester-> Tess: se resiste sudo  killall -9 gnome-power-man
<ezio> jester-    scusa stavo preparando cena alle bimbe
<Tess> ma sei una donna
<jester-> ezio: bimbe plurale, le hai sfornate in serie? lol
<Tess> anche io sto preparando pane burro e milele
<ezio> jester-        http://paste.ubuntu.com/570206/
<ezio> jester-    eh si, in parallelo era più impegnativo  :)
<jester-> ezio: la scheda funza correttamente. è protetta wpa?
<ezio> si, ora l'attivo
<Tess> no process found
<jester-> ezio: se non entra metti wep
<jester-> che mi pare che qualche ralink abbia problemi con wpa
<Tess> in che punto
<jester-> ezio: devi cambiare l'impostazione nel rutter, togli la protezione per fare una prova. se collega setti la wep
<jester-> tess spe che ubuntu da un po ha qualche problema con fsck da live su partizioni sminchiate di brutto
<jester-> Tess: http://www.finnix.org/ scaricati la live e usala
<Tess> ho installato kubunto 10.10 su intero disco, senza partizioni
<ezio> jester-     come faccio a cambiare l'impostazione nel router
<Tess> grazie jester
<jester-> ezio:  ci devi entrare con firefox. che rutter hai
<jester-> Tess: poi va sempre bene in questi casi
<jester-> Tess: quindi farai sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<ezio> jester-  alice voip 2
<jester-> ezio: dovresti entrare con http://192.168.1.1 in firefox
<jester-> cerca la wifi e fai
<ezio> si ci sono
<ezio> ma come cambiare?
<jester-> ezio: da wpa a wep
<jester-> ezio: non so come sia la pagina, vedi un po di capire
<ezio> fatto
<jester-> ezio: direi che per provare togli del tutto la protezione
<ezio> jester-    come si toglie?    tra l'altro se provo a lanciare la wifi continua a darmi la wpa
<jester-> ezio: una volta settato devi fare salva
<jester-> ezio: e prendi nota della pass
<ezio> fatto, ma togliere la protezione' dove?
<jester-> ezio: invece di wpa o wep nulla
<jester-> disabilita, che ne so
<ezio> ok
<ezio> jester-   fatto
<jester-> prova
<jester-> ezio: ma sconnetti la filo
<ezio> jester-   provo a staccare il cavo
<jester-> ezio: click sulla rete e disconnetti che basta
<ezio> MAGICO   jester-      sei una garanzia. funziona
<jester-> ezio: ok adesso prova con wep
<jester-> altrimenti i vicini fanno festa
<ezio> jester-      posso lasciare anche sprotetto, ma con la wep funziona bene. grazie
<jester-> ezio: tienila la wep, non si sa mai
<ezio> jester-               grazie di cuore...
<ezio> ciao
<jester-> de nada
<edoardo> ciao ragazzi
<tux_> se c'è wpa usa wpa
<tux_> wpa2 meglio
<Peace-> tux_: tanto se son bravi aprono pure quella
<Peace-> xD
<edoardo> ho un problema... non riesco più ad avviare "music download center", qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tux_> Peace-, certo.... ma se mette un lock ai mac address e ip fissi diventa un problema per LORO
<Peace-> tux_: si vabbe .... che due balle il 99% della gente non si fa sti problemi
<Peace-> chi cavolo vuoi che si metta li a cercare di craccare.. due pirla che non hanno nulla che fare tutto il di?
<jester-> tux_: il driver ralink non entra con la wpa
<tux_> Peace-, tu la stavi mettendo sul piano del cracking... non t'è piaciuta la mia risposta?
<ezio> jester-   ops... adesso sul rutter la wifi è rossa, che succede?
<tux_> jester-, ok
<jester-> ezio: riavvialo
<jester-> ezio:  e ricontrolla le impostazioni che tu non abbia disattivato l'intera wifi
<ezio> già fatto, sempre rossa
<tux_> cmq... chiudo l'OT.... sempre meglio evitare il wifi... meglio i metodi tradizionali... cavi crimpati ;)
<Peace-> tux_: mah no e che... tanto alla fine...se sono pirla craccano sia che sia wep che sia  wpa2
<ezio> no, tra l'altro sono entrato con la wifi...
<jester-> ezio: stra funzando?
<tux_> Peace-, ma wpa2 è meglio e più difficile da craccare di wpa2... io dicevo quello
<tux_> se vuoi fare polemica... c'ho da fare
<tux_> di wep volevi dire
<tux_> volevo*
<jester-> tux_: e che mica tutti i vicini di sto mondo si mettono a craccare una wifi
<jester-> ezio: se sta funzando va bene anche se rossa
<jester-> porse era prima che non finzava
<tux_> si ma se ti siedi ad un parco col portatile e cerchi una connessione....
<tux_> la sicurezza prima di tutto o sbaglio?
<jester-> tux_: e stai li mezza giornata a craccare le wifi altrui?
<ezio> jester-  si però  mia figlia da sopra non può connettersi
<tux_> non sono un esperto... beh allora tutti in wep ragazzi!
<tux_> niente paura....
<tux_> i vicini sono sempre brave persone ;)
<jester-> ezio: se sei connesso tu si connette anche lei. ma gli hai detto che la pass è cambiata?
<ezio> no, ora vado a cambiargliela, grazie
<tux_> scusa jester- ma che ragionamento è? ci basiamo sulle probabilità?
<Peace-> tux_: ascolta ragazzo guarda che la polemica la sti facendo
<Peace-> tu
<Peace-> le mie sono considerazioni pragmatiche
<tux_> ma non mi scassare Peace- :)
<Peace-> poi se hai voglia di sparare teorie allora c'è la chat
<Peace-> !chat | tux_
<ubot-it> tux_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> tux_: in linux la wpa non gli va. quindi usa al wep e la wep è poi cosi facile e veloce da craccare
<OverMe> oh hi
<jester-> servono conoscenze tempo e pazienza
<supertuxxxxx> jester-, capito non dicevo quello... ma tu ti basavi sul fatto che non sempre i vicini ti bucano... non ci si puà basare sulle probabilità
<Peace-> supertuxxxxx: vai in chat
<Peace-> !chat | supertuxxxxx
<ubot-it> supertuxxxxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> supertuxxxxx: diciamo pure quasi mai
<supertuxxxxx> Peace-, se un operatore del canale? no? allora non mi scassare
<ezio> jester- stacco il pc per lavorare sull'altro. ciao grazie. sei prezioso.
<supertuxxxxx> jester-, ok quel quasi mai ci puà stare
<jester-> cià ezio
<Peace-> supertuxxxxx: qui è supporto non chat.
<supertuxxxxx> Peace-, lo so ma non puoi fare il padrone di casa quando non sei a casa tua
<supertuxxxxx> scuate ops se sono andato off
<Peace-> supertuxxxxx: io aiuto gli operatori qui. frega niente delle tue considerazioni quindi o vai in chat o vedrai che ci vai per forza
<supertuxxxxx> che palle... una cosa è un suggerimento o invito ma non mi puoi imporre un caxxo hai capito? mi stai già facendo innervosire
<supertuxxxxx> scusa jester- per il teatrino, chiudo qui
 * Steeler notte ciao
<ezio> jester- mia figlia è a posto con la configurazione ma non vede più la wifi?
<ezio_> jester- puoi aiutarmi a risolvere?
<Peace-> ezio_: è andato a mangiare
<ezio_> si è accesa la spia rossa della WI-fi
<ezio_> grazie peace, puoi aiutarmi tu?
<Peace-> mah che cosa è che non va?
<Peace-> il router o la wifi?
<ezio_> ho cambiato la wpa in wep per far funzionare un pc, ora funziona, ma l'altro non ci entra più e la wifi è rossa.
<Peace-> ezio_: l altro pc ha linux?
<ezio_> la wifi sull'altro pc funge, si
<ezio_> l'altro ha linux e questo no
<ezio_> ha xp
<Peace-> non ho capito come sono messi i pc
<Peace-> router ---pc 1 con linux  che è collegato
<ezio_> xp al cavo adesso, l'altro in un'altra stanza con la wifi
<Peace-> pc 2 con windows  che non si collega
<Peace->  è cosi ?
<ezio_> no router al pc windows xp che non si collega con la wifi
<Peace-> io tra un 30 secondi esco
<ezio_> pc2 lontano con linux e wifi
<ezio_> ok
<Peace-> quello che non va insomma è quello con winzoz?
<Peace-> per quello non saprei darti una mano
<Peace-> voglio dire p la vede la rete oppure boh
<edoardo> ho un problema... non riesco più ad avviare "music download center", qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Peace-> esco
<ezio_> no anche l'altra figlia ha un altro pc con linux e non si collega neppure lei
<MatteoR> ezio_: Nella scansione (sia linux che windows) la vedi la rete?
<ezio_> nel pc1 credo di si, non conosco bene linux
<ezio_> nel pc2 con xp c'è la crocetta rossa sopra
<MatteoR> ezio_: mi dispiace, allora non posso esserti utile... ci ho provato. E' da anni che non uso windows
<ezio_> ho un altro pc con linux, l'altra figlia, anche li la rete non funiona con wifi
<Alex99> ciao, per modificare grub, nel senso ho varie voci da togliere. come faccio? grazie
<K99Brain> Alex99, basta che disinstalli i kernel piu vecchi
<K99Brain> Alex99, lascia stare solo l'ultimo e il penultimo
 * MatteoR Buonanotte a tutti
<Alex99> si ma come faccio ad editarlo?
<K99Brain> Alex99, non devi editare nulla. Apri il ubuntu softwarte center
<Alex99> cioè, non devo editare il grub config o grub qualcosa?
<K99Brain> Alex99, ubuntu software center
<Alex99> al momento ho un altro problema, purtroppo...
<K99Brain> Alex99, cerca i pacchetti linux-image
<K99Brain> Alex99, e disinstalla i piu vecchi, lasciando i due piu recenti
<Alex99> il grub lo farò domani ora mi consiglieresti come
<Alex99> installare una stampante laser samsung che non ci riesco?
<ezio> matteoR     posso chiederti?
<ezio> il router non mi tiene la wep, cosa vuol dire?
<ezio> si connette la wifi, ma senza cavo si disconnette. perchè?
<Alex99> ciao mi aiutate ad installare una laser samsung che non trovo i driver?
<ezio> qualcuno è esperto di router?
<x0kster> ciao a tutti e buonaera
<x0kster> Una domanda: perchè se il memtest86 mi da più di 30mila errori sul mio banco di ram, la live di ubuntu parte lo stesso?
<x0kster> Perchè installando ubuntu sull hdd, come installando win7, come installando ubuntu 8.10, mi da sempre un errore dicendo che non riesce ad accedere ad alcuni supporti? Non credo sia il lettore perchè la live funziona.
<alessandro_> ciao a tuuti
<alessandro_> io dovrei fare un cd mp3
<x0kster> Sarà la ram o l'hdd?
<alessandro_> che software posso usare?
<x0kster> alessandro_, prova k3d
<K99Brain> alessandro_, un cd di mp3 è un cd dati. qualunque software va bene. k3b è il  migliore ma anche brasero per gnome va bene
<alessandro_> k3b trovo
<x0kster> C'è nessuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<K99Brain> x0kster, se il memtest non va, la ram è bacata... oppure il live cd è bacato
<K99Brain> x0kster, una delle due
<K99Brain> x0kster, il pc quanto tempo ha?
<alessandro_> ho un'altro problema
<alessandro_> Sembra possa esserci un problema in aptdaemon
<alessandro_> no riesco a scaricare dal software manager
<alessandro_> software center
<K99Brain> alessandro_, sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain> alessandro_, metti tutto su pastebin
<K99Brain> !paste  | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570270/
<ezio> k99Brain       il router non regge le wep si può rimediare?
<x0kster> K99Brain,  ho appena sostituito scheda di rete,scheda madre, cpu e ram! e lettore!
<x0kster> è rimasto solo l'alimentatore in pratica..
<K99Brain> x0kster, non credo che il memtest possa fallire se l'alimentatore fallisce...
<alessandro_> c'è qualcuno che ha guardato il mio pastebin?
<K99Brain> x0kster, o è la ram, o il cd
<K99Brain> x0kster, o il lettore cd
<K99Brain> una delle 3
<K99Brain> alessandro_, un attimo
<alessandro_> a si scusa
<x0kster> K99Brain,  La cosa strana è che ogni cd che inserisco, ubuntu 10, ubuntu 8, win7, winxp, li ho provati tutti, nel momento in cui parte il programma di installazione del os mi da errori, win7 mi dice che non riesce a leggere da alcune sorgenti, ubuntu inizia ad installare ma poi dice che il cd è danneggiato.
<x0kster> K99Brain,  io escluderei il cd perchè ne ho provati 4...
<K99Brain> x0kster, allora è il lettore cd
<x0kster> K99Brain,  la ram non credo perchè la live di ubuntu funziona alla perfezione
<x0kster> K99Brain,  anche se comunque ho fatto il memtest e mi da un sacco di errori..non ci capisco proprio
<K99Brain> alessandro_, l'update va bene, prova questo adesso: sudo apt-get upgrade
<x0kster> K99Brain, adesso ho lanciato un badblocks dalla live della 8.10..sto a vedere ancora è l'hdd
<K99Brain> x0kster, il lettore cd quanto tempo ha?
<x0kster> K99Brain,  appena sostituito..
<alessandro_> ho dato il comando
<alessandro_> è in lavorazione
<K99Brain> x0kster, collegato bene? coontrolla i cavi, magari il cavo idee è inserito male
<K99Brain> ide*
<x0kster> K99Brain,  non credo perchè sull hdd avevo win7 e appena ho sostituito il lettore l'ho provato e fungeva..ci ho pure masterizzato
<x0kster> K99Brain,  che dici se provassi ad installare ubuntu da chiavetta?
<K99Brain> x0kster, se il memtest falliswce, a sto punto, rimane solo la ram fallace
<K99Brain> x0kster, mi pare che hai un pc frankestein, sbaglio?
<K99Brain> x0kster, non hai altri banchi da prov?are
<x0kster> K99Brain,  si lo so ma mi avrebbe dato problemi anche la live se era la ram o no?
<K99Brain> x0kster, beh, non è detto
<x0kster> K99Brain,  haha si la mia creatura che si ribella...
<K99Brain> x0kster, se il cd è buono e il lettore pure, il memtest che fallisce è dovuto alla ram. non ci sono storie
<x0kster> K99Brain,  non mi resta che provare da chiavetta, si ce l'ho un banco d 512 ma non è a 800mhz
<alessandro_> mi da Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<K99Brain> alessandro_, lascialo finire
<alessandro_> ok
<x0kster> K99Brain,  eh ho capito però la live funge :S ascolta, c'è qualche tool per testare la ram da ubuntu? senza utilizzare il memtest al boot?
<K99Brain> x0kster, eh, no, c'è il memtest.....
<alessandro_> secondo me si è bloccato
<x0kster> K99Brain,  anche perchè mi dava più di 30mila errori..mi sembrava strano nemmeno sarebbe dovuto partire il pc
<K99Brain> x0kster, non so, magari sono tutti in un banco...
<K99Brain> x0kster, prova a vedere se con un banco solo di ram ti da errori
<alessandro_> dove posso postare l'immagine?
<K99Brain> !image | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<OverMe> 30000 errori sono 30KB di memoria andata, non è chissà cosa. magari la live l'ha scansati/non c'è arrivata
<x0kster> K99Brain,  io ho solo un banco di ram, non ne ho due, e ho pure provato a fare il memtest cambiando la ram sui due slot..stessa storia
<alessandro_> http://imagebin.org/139135
<alessandro_> questa è la schermata che non va avanti
<x0kster> OverMe, può essere hai ragione
<K99Brain> alessandro_, pigia tab
<ezio> jester-     ciao
<K99Brain> alessandro_, ti si dovrebbe selezionare l'OK
<K99Brain> alessandro_, poi pigia invio+
<ezio> la wpa non funge, ho dovuto rimettere la wep, altrimenti gli altri due pc rimanevano senza wifi.
<K99Brain> alessandro_, fatto?
<alessandro_> si passo ad un'altra schermata
<alessandro_>  Do you accept the EULA license terms?
<ezio> jester-      la wpa non funge, ho dovuto rimettere la wep, altrimenti gli altri due pc rimanevano senza wifi. uno degli altri 2 pc ha linux
<alessandro_> si o no?
<K99Brain> alessandro_, idem come prima, usa il tab per selezionare il SI, l'OK, il VAI AVANTI o quello che è
<alessandro_> ok fatto
<dante__> ciao a tutti
<dante__> vorrei chiedervi come si effettua il salvataggio del sistema su cd o pendrive?
<K99Brain> !backup | dante__
<ubot-it> dante__: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<abdulkamar> buonasera volevo riportare un bug degli ultimi aggiornamenti...in pratica mi hanno fatto sparire in alto a sinistra le icone a destra dell'orologio che sono in pratica quelle dell'accensione, della mail e l'omino del social network....alcune le ho riaggiunte manualmente ma è possibile ripristinare tutto come prima?
<dante__> ciao k99brain ovvero?
<alessandro_> ho un'altro problema
<alessandro_> praticamente con il menù in alto
<alessandro_> quando vado su una vove si risorse
<alessandro_> voce di risorse
<alessandro_> praticamente non va nella cartella dove voglio ma si apre in automatico sempre vlc
<alessandro_> cosa potrei fare?
<loris> ciao  a tutti
<loris> se dovess installare dei nuovi temi per il desktop dove dovrei salvarli????
<loris> in quale cartella
<loris> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi???
<quarter25cents> brb
<alessandro_> QUALCUNO SA SPIEGARMI PERCHÈ QUANDO CLICCO SU UNA VOCE DI RISORSE MI PARTE IN AUTOMATICO VLC?
<alessandro_> QUALCUNO SA SPIEGARMI PERCHÈ QUANDO CLICCO SU UNA VOCE DI RISORSE MI PARTE IN AUTOMATICO VLC?
<ichi> sera a tutti
<ichi> volevo sapere come posso fare il pairing tra cellulare e pc
<ichi> via bluetooth
<yvesBsAs> ciao alessandro_ in primo luogo evita il maiuscolo, equivale ad urlare
<ichi> bella yvesBsAs!
<yvesBsAs> ciao ichi
<ichi> sai mica come fare il pairing col cellulare via bluetooth?
<alessandro_> ok scusate
<yvesBsAs> alessandro_, cosa intendi per "se clicco su una voce"? il menu?
<alessandro_> si esatto
<yvesBsAs> ichi, prima spiegami cosa è il "pairing" :XD
<alessandro_> io vado su risorse
<alessandro_> e clicco la cartella immagini
<ichi> lol... allora io ho un cell col bluetooth, vorrei creare una connessione via bluetooth col mio netbook
<ichi> insomma, quando c'è da trasferire i files e così
<alessandro_> mi parte vlc
<ichi> però tutto ciò farlo da terminale, se possibile
<ichi> ho letto un po' di guide e pare che ci sia da smanettare col rfcomm e un fantomatico hcid.conf, ma a me mica funziona.. cioè, sul cellulare mi compare "accettare connessione in entrata da *****?"
<alessandro_> su qualsiasi voce di risorse
<ichi> se dico "accetta" mi chiede il PIN, ma io il PIN mica lo so.. ho gia provato sia "0000" che "1234" ma nn va una cippa di neinte, mi rifiuta sempre le connessioni T___T
<yvesBsAs> alessandro_, abbastanza assurdo, non saprei che dirti
<alessandro_> posso togliere quel menù
<yvesBsAs> al massimo si resetta gnome, ma perdi tutte le impostazioni attuali
<alessandro_> e poi rimetterlo?
<yvesBsAs> non togli gnome, lo resetti, perdi le impostazioni del desktop, temi, colori, ecc..
<alessandro_> e come faccio a resettare gnome?
<yvesBsAs> alessandro_, spetta
<OverMe> alessandro_, ce l'hai una cartella sul desktop?
<alessandro_> si ne ho tante cartelle nel desktop
<alessandro_> stai parlando del menù risorse?
<OverMe> anzi aspetta
<alessandro_> si
<OverMe> alessandro_, vabbé prova così: tasto destro sulla cartella->apri con...
<OverMe> scegli "apri cartella" o "esplorazione file" e in basso spunti l'opzione per ricordarsi del'associazione
<alessandro_> fatto
<alessandro_> poi
<alessandro_> ok risolto il problema
<alessandro_> io dovrei installare un server locale
<alessandro_> come posso fare con ubuntu
<alessandro_> posso usare lamp?
<misterxxitalia> buonasera! gentilmente vorrei far partire startx non come root mi potreste aiutare?
<OverMe> alessandro_, server web?
<OverMe> misterxxitalia, spiega
<misterxxitalia> ho installato lxde
<misterxxitalia> l'autologin non funziona
<misterxxitalia> se do direttamente startx avvio il desktop come root
<misterxxitalia> lo vorrei avviare come utente
<OverMe> startx lo dai loggato come user?
<misterxxitalia> no come root
<alessandro_> si un server web
<OverMe> misterxxitalia, dallo come user allora
<misterxxitalia> come faccio?
<OverMe> alessandro_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web
<OverMe> misterxxitalia, allo stesso modo di come ti logghi da root, puoi loggarti da non root
<OverMe> l'avrai fatto un utente sul sistema no?
<misterxxitalia> si
<OverMe> no scusa, un momento, forse non ho capito bene la richiesta
<OverMe> tu cos'hai installato all'inizio?
<misterxxitalia> guarda è semplice
<misterxxitalia> ho un utente chiamato fabio
<misterxxitalia> devo avviare il desktop grafico senza fassare per gdm lcde ecc...
<OverMe> ok, quindi all'avvio ti compare la login da terminale giusto?
<OverMe> *il login
<misterxxitalia> certo
<OverMe> e come ti logghi?
<OverMe> con fabio?
<misterxxitalia> si
<OverMe> quindi non con root
<OverMe> se ti logghi come fabio mi pare improbabile che ti parta il desktop come root
<misterxxitalia> voglio il desktop come fabio
<OverMe> da cosa deduci che il desktop non sia di fabio?
<misterxxitalia> escono avvisi che sei come root
<OverMe> non è possibile
<OverMe> a meno che non avvii il server con sudo startx
<OverMe> non vedo un motivo per cui debba fare così
<misterxxitalia> scusa se avessi 2 utenti startx cosa avvia?
<OverMe> quello con cui hai fatto il login
<misterxxitalia> se io volessi fare uno script per loggarmi e per avviare startx?
<misterxxitalia> quali comandi dovrei dare?
<OverMe> :O non so se sia possibile
<frezli> ciao raga .... mi date una mano a compilare rarcrack da sorgenti , non ho tanta esperienza in linux ma in teoria dovrebbe bastare make e poi sudo make install , ma mi da un casino di warning .... grazie
<OverMe> frezli, sorry ma non si aiuta qui per cose che servono per aggirare le protezioni
<frezli> be non devo aggirare nessuna protezione volevo solo provare il programma
<OverMe> si, tutti quanti dicon'accussì (cit.) ma dato che non è verificabile, vale la regola generale
<frezli> ok non importa , mi consigli un programmino piccolo da compilare da sorgenti tanto per provare e cominciare a capire qulcosa di linux
<Claudinux> frezli, tutti i programmi possono essere compilati dai sorgenti
<OverMe> (e comunque warning non sono errori)
<ichi> ehm
<ichi> io stavo aspettando una risposta sul bluetooth
<ichi> provo a riformularla, allora:
<ichi> ho una chiavetta bluetooth e un cellulare col bluetooth attivo. Vorrei riuscire a metterli in connessione ma, quando da terminale so il comando per fare il pairing, sul cellulare mi esce di inserire un PIN che io non conosco, ho provato a inserire "0000" e "1234" che so quelli che uso di solito ma nn va e mi sconnette
<ichi> ho letto su internet che bisogna editare i files rfcomm.conf e hcid.conf, riesco a sistemare rfcomm.conf secondo la guida, ma io hcid.conf manco ce l'ho e anche a crearlo copiando e incollando dalla guida, non va una pippa di niente
<ichi> qualche idea?
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-22
<enrico_> ciao a tutti
<enrico_> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se apt-proxy è ancora mantenuto?
<ichi> ciao enrico_
<ichi> enrico_, magari mi sai aiutare
<enrico_> se posso
<ichi> ho una chiavetta bluetooth e un cellulare col bluetooth attivo. Vorrei riuscire a metterli in connessione ma, quando da terminale so il comando per fare il pairing, sul cellulare mi esce di inserire un PIN che io non conosco, ho provato a inserire "0000"
<enrico_> volentieri
<ichi> ma nn va
<ichi> ho letto su internet che bisogna editare i files rfcomm.conf e hcid.conf, riesco a sistemare rfcomm.conf secondo la guida, ma io hcid.conf manco ce l'ho e anche a crearlo copiando e incollando dalla guida, non va una pippa di niente
<ichi> T__T disperato sugnu <.>
<enrico_> non saprei, ami fatto una roba del genere mi dispiace
<ichi> nn hai mai provato a fare una connessione bluetooth tra celle  pc?
<ichi> che so, per passarsi i files
<enrico_> no
<enrico_> è strano?
<ichi> T_T mannaggia
<enrico_> cioè mai fatto con ubuntu
<ichi> uff
<enrico_> mi spiace =_=
<ichi> ciao Carlin0
<Carlin0> ciao ichi
<ichi> ho un problema
<ichi> hai mai fatto un collegamento bluetooth tra cell e pc?
<Carlin0> si
<ichi> ottimo!
<ichi> allora
<ichi> ho una chiavetta bluetooth e un cellulare col bluetooth attivo. Vorrei riuscire a metterli in connessione ma, quando da terminale so il comando per fare il pairing, sul cellulare mi esce di inserire un PIN che io non conosco, ho provato a inserire "0000"
<ichi> ho letto su internet che bisogna editare i files rfcomm.conf e hcid.conf, riesco a sistemare rfcomm.conf secondo la guida, ma io hcid.conf manco ce l'ho e anche a crearlo copiando e incollando dalla guida, non va una pippa di niente
<ichi> ho provato sia con "0000" che con "1234" ma mi disconnette
<Carlin0> ichi, hai l'icona del bluetooth sulla barra in alto ?
<Claudinux> enrico_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AptProxy non sembra essere stato abbandonato come progetto, anche se lo sviluppo è un po' "fermo"
<enrico_> Claudinux provato ma nei repo nn c'è
<enrico_> ho installato pat cacher-ng
<Claudinux> enrico_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<enrico_> apt-proxy is buggy and unmaintained so pretty much anything else wins out.
<enrico_> maverik
<enrico_> *maverick*
<ichi> vorrei farlo da terminale
<enrico_> http://bethesignal.org/blog/2009/04/13/approx-package-caching-ubuntu-debian-lovers/
<ichi> vorrei provare da terminale, senza l'applet
<enrico_> Claudinux devo installare 16 macchine con ubuntu che devono avere gli stessi pacchetti e le stesse configurazioni ma hanno hardware differente, e la connesssione internet è pietosa, quindi ho pensato ad un proxy per apt
<enrico_> Claudinux poi mi rimane il problema di copiarre tutte le configurazioni, hai qualche idea su come fare?
<enrico_> scusate, per creare una directory condivisa su una LAN meglio NFS o Samba?
<Carlin0> !clone
<ubot-it> Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<enrico_> il my-packages lo metto in home o la posizione è indifferente?
<Carlin0> te lo crea in home se poi lo metti in posizione diffefrente basta che indichi la path
<enrico_> ah ok, grazie
<Carlin0> ;) prego
<enrico_> è per creare una directory condivisa meglio esportarla con NFS o usare Samba (son tutte macchine con Linux )
<Carlin0> enrico_, se avessi saputo ti avrei risposto ...
<enrico_> =_=
<[anubi]> salve raga
<enrico_> ciao anubi
<[anubi]> sapete come si accede ad un linksys tramite telnet ?
<[anubi]> dovrei fare uno script per riavviarlo ogni tot minuti ...
<enrico_> Carlin0 hai mai usato aptonCd?
<Carlin0> no, manco so cosa sia
<enrico_> è un programma che prende i pacchetti deb e te li mette su un cd per poter installare su macchine senza accesso ad internet, mi chiedevo se potesse essere un alternativa decente al dpkg ---setselections
<enrico_> parrebbe quasi di sì http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Aptoncd
<Carlin0> buonanotte gente
<enrico_> notte Carlin0
<enrico_> notte a tutti
<ichi> ottimo
<ichi> ce l'ho fatta!
<ichi> ora.. un altro problemuccio
<ichi> è possibile, una volta creata una connessione via bluetooth tra netbook e cellulare, usare le casse del netbook come vivavoce?
<ichi> è possibile, una volta creata una connessione via bluetooth tra netbook e cellulare, usare le casse del netbook come vivavoce?
<Steeler> aiuto; Ho youtube che mi mette il video sul desktop e anche qui su Xchat; quindi non riesco a vedere nemmeno il log di xchat, penso che il problema sia firefox
<glpiana> ola
<Steeler> non vedo niente perchè sopra c'è il frame del video
<glpiana> !image | Steeler fa vedere che ti capita
<Steeler> aiuto; Ho youtube che mi mette il video sul desktop e anche qui su Xchat; quindi non riesco a vedere nemmeno il log di xchat, penso che il problema sia firefox
<ubot-it> Steeler fa vedere che ti capita: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Steeler> basta che faccio un screen qui e vedete che casino
<Steeler> anche se mi rispondete riesco a leggere male
<glpiana> Steeler, quindi è inutile risponderti?
<glpiana> !image | Steeler fai una schermata
<ubot-it> Steeler fai una schermata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Steeler> glpiana, http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/7339/schermataie.png
<glpiana> Steeler, dall'immagine io non vedo nessun video di youtube
<Steeler> si vede il frame
<Steeler> glpiana, non vedi che casino ??
<glpiana> e che sarebbe sto frame?
<Steeler> glpiana, sarebbe un vidoe di you tube bloccato
<Steeler> glpiana, ce l'ho anche su destkop
<glpiana> Steeler, ma tu l'hai guardata l'immagine che hai postato?
<Steeler> glpiana, si
<glpiana> Steeler, ecco, cosa sarebbe sto frame? io non vedo nulla che ricordi youtube, vedo solo che hai xchat con sfondo nero, ma quelli son gusti personali
<Steeler> provo un attimo a terminare la sessione
<Steeler> glpiana, putropp credo che lo screenshot che ho fatto io lo vedo solo io bene
<Steeler> glpiana, provo a riavvare la sessione
<glpiana> boh
<Steeler> glpiana, come pensav, quel tipo di screenshot lo vedevo solo io.
<Steeler> secondo me ci vuole una bella formattata.
<glpiana> Steeler, in pratica ti rimane sovraimpressa la finestrella di youtube?
<Steeler> glpiana, esatto, ora ogni tanto quando apro nuove applicazioni scompare tutto e lo schermo traballa :P
<glpiana> Steeler, che scheda video hai?
<Steeler> nvidia
<glpiana> Steeler, usi gli effetti del desktop?
<Steeler> glpiana, no, tutto a zero
<Steeler> glpiana, cmq controllo
<glpiana> Steeler, che driver usi?
<Steeler> glpiana, li avevo normali; ora li ho messi a "nessuno" cmq ancorami traballa :P
<Steeler> glpiana, ora controllo i driver
<glpiana> Steeler, aspetta, se lo schermo traballa apri le impostazioni del monitor e cambia frequenza di refresh
<Steeler> glpiana,  ok provo
<Steeler> schermo: Sembra che il driver della scheda grafica non supporti le estensioni necessarie per utilizzare questo strumento. Utilizzare lo strumento del produttore dei driver?
<glpiana> Steeler, sì
<Steeler> glpiana, si, son entrato
<glpiana> Steeler, ok, che frequenza di refresh hai ora e quali ti propone?
<Steeler> glpiana, sto controllando, non ho mai smanettato con questo menu.
<glpiana> Steeler, dove trovi la risoluzione c'è anche quello
<Steeler> glpiana, non mi da refreshr, cmq accanto alla risluzione trovo auto o 65-70-75 HZ
<glpiana> Steeler, quelle sono le frequenze di refresh
<glpiana> prova a cambiare e vedi che capita
<Steeler> glpiana, ho messo a 60hz, vediamo che succede..
<glpiana> Steeler, beh, hai detto che traballava. ora traballa?
<Steeler> glpiana,  per adesso no; dovrei provare ad aprire nuove applicazioni, cmq mi son salvato la conf in un file.
<Steeler> glpiana, traballa ancora,
<glpiana> Steeler, mi sa che non avendo aperto nvidia settings da terminale con gksu le modifiche che hai fatto vengono perse al prossimo login
<glpiana> ma traballa quando apri l'applicazione e poi basta?
<Steeler> glpiana, traballa in modo abbastanza random
<glpiana> Steeler, non so. il mio schermo ha cominciato a traballare e poi si è avviato verso la sua fine
<Steeler> glpiana, verso la fine del traballamento?
<glpiana> Steeler, no, verso la fine dello schermo
<Steeler> glpiana,  ho riaperto nvidia settings, è c'è la conf che avevo dato io.
<glpiana> Steeler, ho deetto al prossimo login perdi le impostazioni, non ora
<Steeler> capisco; ma pensi che dipenda pure dal fatto che rimane sovraimpressa la finiestrella di You Tube.
<glpiana> Steeler, ma quello a me sa più di un problema software. se vai su sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi, che driver ti propone per la scheda video
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> Steeler, devo andare. eventualmente se ti propone altri driver provali. altro non saprei dirti
<Steeler> glpiana, mi da driver accellerati nvidia (versione current) [raccomandato] cmq con chromium il fatto di you tube non me lo fa; con firefox SI.
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<Guest94699> ls
<Guest94699> ciao
<Guest94699> ragazzi mi servirebbe una mano
<K99Brain> chiedi
<Steeler> glpiana, c6?
<Guest94699> scaricato un programma .zip scompattato
<Guest94699> lanciato il comando make
<Guest94699> ha creato degli altri file
<Guest94699> ma ora che devo fare
<Guest94699> ?
<glpiana> Steeler, un secondo
<K99Brain> Guest94699, .zip ?
<Guest94699> non ho ben capito la logica per compilare un programma su linux
<Steeler> glpiana, ok
<Guest94699> si era .zip
<K99Brain> Guest94699, sicuro che sia roba per ubuntu?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest94699> l ho scompattato
<Guest94699> ora ho cartella e file
<Guest94699> per linux
<K99Brain> Guest94699, di solito i sorgenti non sono .zip ma .tar.gz oppure .tar.bz2
<Guest94699> vero
<K99Brain> Guest94699, che roba è?
<Guest94699> ma ohi questi sono zip
<glpiana> Steeler, eccomi. dimmi
<Guest94699> Scritto da yuri il 12 dicembre 2010 alle 09:29
<Guest94699> sopra articolo computer
<Guest94699> WiRouter KeyRec
<Steeler> glpiana, ho ancora le finestrre sporcate dalla finestrella di You Tube.
<Guest94699> per errore ho pastato anche il sopra
<glpiana> Steeler, prima ho  letto che te lo fa solo con firefox. hai voglia di provare una cosa?
<Guest94699> WiRouter KeyRec
<Steeler> glpiana, ora me lo fa anche con chromium
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> Steeler, allora apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Steeler> glpiana, se risolviano tocca pubblicare la guida.
<glpiana> Guest94699, non c'è supporto per programmi esterni su questo canale
<Guest94699> il problema non è il supporto
<Guest94699> è come si compila un programma su ubuntu indipendentemente dal programma
<Guest94699> la domanda non è di funzionamento
<glpiana> !sorgenti | Guest94699
<go^> lol
<ubot-it> Guest94699: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<glpiana> Guest94699, e non c'è supporto nemmeno sulla compilazione in questo canale
<Steeler> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/AjzuRGey
<Guest94699> ah
<jester-> !compilare | Guest94699
<ubot-it> Guest94699: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<K99Brain> Guest94699, inoltre dando una occhiata in rete, ti posso dire che a occhio, quel programma è merda
<Guest94699> ?
<Guest94699> build-essential
<glpiana> Steeler, il plugin è corretto. facciamo comunque la prova per firefox se ti va
<Guest94699> si ragazzi
<Guest94699> era solo per impara<re
<Guest94699> la compilazione
<glpiana> !enter | Guest94699
<ubot-it> Guest94699: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Guest94699> ci si imbatte spesso
<Steeler> glpiana, ok vediamo che fa firefox
<Guest94699> ok scusa brutto vizio
<Steeler> glpiana, ora firefox è sporcato dalla finestrella che viene da chromium
<K99Brain> Guest94699, beh, non così spesso in realtà. Nei repo c'è quasi tutto. In ogni caso, per imparare, c'è la guida sul wiki
<K99Brain> Guest94699, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<glpiana> Steeler, allora chiudi firefox e in un terminale scrivi: mv  .mozilla   .mozilla_vecchio
<Guest94699> si appunto sto leggendo di mettere build-essential
<glpiana> Steeler, se non riesci a visualizzare bene chiudi la sessione
<Steeler> glpiana, adesso sulla finestrella bloccata di chromium si vede il video in  streaming di firefox :)
<glpiana> Steeler, non complicarmi la vita per cortesia
<Steeler> glpiana,  si ok
<Steeler> glpiana, fatto, è ancora sporco, fra poco riavvio la sessione.
<glpiana> Steeler, riavvia la sessione dai, che se hai già sta finetsra in mezzo ai maroni come fai a capire se la cosa si risolve o meno?
<Steeler> glpiana, sto facendo un burn che fra 15 min finisce.
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> Steeler, allora intanto digita in un terminale: ps aux | grep plugin
<Steeler> glpiana, mi hai fatto cancellare tutti i segnalibi :) foruna che ce l'ho in un file ^_^
<Steeler> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/6r2PtufE
<glpiana> Steeler, non ti ho fatto cancellare nulla
<glpiana> Steeler, hai solo rinominato per ora, è tutto recuperabile. ma al momento ti ricordo che stiamo facendo una prova
<Steeler> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> Steeler, al momento hai ancora la finestra di flash a schermo?
<Steeler> glpiana, si; è la prima volta che senti di questo problema ?
<glpiana> Steeler, sì. digita: ps aux | grep flash
<Steeler> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/fbmQNztE
<glpiana> Steeler, scrivi: kill -9 2298
<Steeler> steeler@steeler-desktop:~$ kill -9 2298
<Steeler> bash: kill: (2298) - Nessun processo corrispondente
<glpiana> Steeler, ridai ps aux | grep flash
<Steeler> glpiana, ok
<Steeler> glpiana, steeler@steeler-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep flash
<Steeler> steeler   2346  0.0  0.0   4024   748 pts/0    S+   11:14   0:00 grep --color=auto flash
<glpiana> Steeler, hai ancora la finestra di cui parli?
<Steeler> glpiana,  si
<Steeler> glpiana,  tra 7  min riavvio la sessione
<glpiana> va bene
<Steeler> glpiana  te usi kdenlive per cas
<Steeler> glpiana  te usi kdenlive per caso ?
<glpiana> no
<Steeler> glpiana,  ok
<glpiana> Steeler, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Steeler> glpiana,  http://pastebin.com/qYdK9ENQ
<jester-> Steeler: stai usando kakkadeinlive?
<Steeler> jester-, in questo momento no; perchè ??
<Steeler> jester-, chi vuole aiuto venga nel chan.
<jester-> Steeler: stai masterizando?
<Steeler> jester-, yes
<jester-> Steeler: prova il flash quando ha finito va
<Steeler> jester-, finito il burn
<jester-> prova
<Steeler> jester-, è ancora sporcato, riavvio la sessione
 * Steeler riavvia
<Steeler> riavviato, ma il problema persiste :(
<Steeler> ci mancano 10 pixel in basso che mi sporca pure il log di xchat.
<glpiana> Steeler, scusa, hai riavviato la sessione e senza avviare firefox o chromium vedi sta finestrella?
<Steeler> glpiana, no ho riavviato, la finestrella è scomparsa, ho avviato firefox ho messo un video ed si è ripresentata.
<glpiana> Steeler, oki, chiudi firefox che rimettiamo a posto la directory di prima
<jester-> Steeler: fa vedere dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> Steeler, nel temrinale scrivi: rm -r .mozilla        e poi scrivi:   mv .mozilla_vecchio   .mozilla
<Steeler> jester-,  nsplugin' o nsplugin ?
<glpiana> Steeler, e poi segui jester-
<glpiana> nsplugin'
<jester-> seawolf: metti nel paste
<Steeler> ok, faccio prima gipiana e poi jester-
<Steeler> glpiana, http://pastebin.com/5EkFgJ4Y
<jester-> Steeler: riavvia tutto il pc
<Steeler> jester-, ok
<pippo> salve a tutti
<pippo> posso fare una domanda?
 * Steeler re
<glpiana> !chiedi | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Steeler> ho riavviato, niente da fare, sento odore di formattazione.
<glpiana> Steeler, dovresti togliere da xchat il tuo messaggio di  away su questo canale e su  #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippo> devo installare macchanger su kubuntu e devo aggioranre le reposity qual'è la riga di comando da terminale?
<jester-> Steeler: reinstalla flash e nividia-current
<glpiana> pippo, non c'è supporto per software e repository esterni. sappilo
<glpiana> !repository | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<pippo> ok grazie
<Steeler> jester-, da dove le istallo queste 2 cose?
<glpiana> Steeler, sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer nvidia-current
<glpiana> pippo, comuqnue quel programma è già nei repository
<glpiana> !info macchanger
<ubot-it> macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-6 (maverick), package size 86 kB, installed size 316 kB
<jester-> Steeler: da synaptic, li cerchi e li reinstalli
<pippo> se do la riga sudo apt-get install macchanger nn me lo da
<glpiana> pippo, versione di ubuntu?
<pippo> 8.10
<glpiana> 8.10? e ci credo che no lo trovi, ma non troverai più nulla per quella versione
<jester-> pippo: macchanger-gtk
<Steeler> glpiana, jester-  http://pastebin.com/DD8jA5Rh   <-------- riavvio il PC ??
<pippo> siccome avevo il cd e mi hanno ergalato un acer volevo metterglielo sopra
<pippo> quindi devo aggiornarlo?
<jester-> Steeler: yess
 * Steeler riavvia
<glpiana> pippo, magari metti qualcosa di più recente. quella lì è di ottobre 2008
<pippo> capito
<glpiana> !release | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<N41T> pippo: scaricati l'iso dal sito stiamo alla 10.10 ora
<pippo> ok ok scusate ma sn rimasto un attimo indietr :p
<pippo> quella di maverik?
<N41T> pippo: si
<pippo> perfect
<pippo> ;)
<pippo> grazie mille ragazzi
<pippo> peccato ke abbia una connessione umt da fare schifo
<pippo> ci metterò minimio mezza giornata a scaricarlo
<pippo> umts scusate
<jester-> pippo: fosse umts, ma ti vendono umts e se ti va bene becchi il 3g
 * Steeler re
<pippo> già
<pippo> ho la 3
<Steeler> ho riavviato il pc, il problema persiste, l'unico modo che ho per pulire  tutto è riavviando la sessione.
<pippo> mi hanno detto ke posso arrivare fino a 7 mega
<glpiana> Steeler, se passi ad altro desktop ti rimane la finestra?
<pippo> e io ho detto certamente
<glpiana> !chat | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippo> andrò a 7 mega
<jester-> Steeler: hai kde?
<Steeler> glpiana, se cambio sfondo del desktop pulisco il desktop, ma le altre finestre dei programmi aperti no.
<Steeler> jester-, non lo so
<jester-> pippo: 6 o 7 mega la tiri giu in mezz'ora
<jester-> Steeler: non sai che usi kde o gnome?
<jester-> o altro?
<glpiana> Steeler, non parlo di sfondo. passa al desktop a destra (ctrl+alt+freccia a destra)
<glpiana> jester-, dallo screend i prima a gnome
<glpiana> *ha
<jester-> !gnomereset | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Steeler> glpiana, sporcato, riavvio la sessione
<Steeler> glpiana,  tanto no vedo xchat ora
<Steeler> io formatterei
<pippo> arrivederci e grazie
<glpiana> Steeler, aspetta. dimmi se hai un altro pc o un altro schermo sotto mano
<Steeler> glpiana, avrei la TV LCD, mi basta cambiare cavo VGA.
<Steeler> glpiana,  ho anche un altr PC
<jester-> Steeler: avevi usato il driver nvidia .run da sito per caso?
<Steeler> jester-, no, mai
<glpiana> Steeler, allora fai ste due prove: il pc collegato alla tv e lo schermo collegato all'altro pc
<Steeler> glpiana, in 5 min dovrei fare tutte e due le prove
<Steeler> glpiana,  ora sono sulla TV, provo un video
<Steeler> glpiana, stessa storia + schermo che traballa
<glpiana> Steeler, no, avvia il pc collegato alla tv
<Steeler> glpiana,  ok
 * Steeler riavvia
<Steeler> Ciao, il PC con il problema me lo fa anche sulla TV LCD; nell'altro PC non me lo fa, cmq nell'altro PC ho la versione vecchia di FLASH e non mi fa nemmeno istallare la nuova.
<glpiana> Steeler, allora il problema non è lo schermo. probabile sia la scheda video. o flash, ma mi pare starno che tu sia l'unico ad avere sto problema
<Steeler> finisco il burn e poi formatto
<glpiana> Steeler, e poi non apparendo negli screenshot, io propendo per un problema di scheda video
<Steeler> glpiana,  bella roma è pure una scheda esterna
<Steeler> bella roba
<glpiana> scheda esterna? O.o
<Steeler> glpiana, PCIe volevo dire
<Steeler> sono curioso di vedere se me lo fa con XP, ce l'ho virtualizzato
<glpiana> da pci express sei arrivato a scheda esterna? lol
<Steeler> glpiana,  se su win non me lo fa cosa vuol dire?
<glpiana> non ne ho idea
<K99Brain> che il driver è diverso?
<jester-> Steeler: hai disabilitato nel bios eventuale scheda integrata?
<Steeler> jester-, non ho scheda video integrata
<K99Brain> Steeler, me che scheda è?
<Steeler> K99Brain, nvideo geforce GT220
<jester-> Steeler: la mia stessa scheda e mai avuto problemi
<K99Brain> Steeler, e che driver usi?
<Steeler> jester-, io questo problema ce l'ho da qualche giorno
<Steeler> K99Brain, boh
<glpiana> K99Brain, nvidia-current
<jester-> Steeler: prova su winzoz dopo evrgli reistallati i driveri, se lo fa anche li hai beccato un esemplere ciucco
<Steeler> jester-, la scheda l'ho comprata in aprile 2009
<jester-> Steeler: fai sta prova su winzoz
<Steeler> jester-, la sto facendo
<Steeler> jester-, su win va bene
 * Steeler re
<Steeler> cmq è la scheda perchè ogni tanto traballa anche il monitor
<jester-> Steeler: sempre su winzoz?
<Steeler> jester-, mi ha traballato mentre lo avviavo da virtualbox
<Steeler> jester-, cmq su win non sporca niente.
<jester-> Steeler: da virtual box testi un tubo
<jester-> Steeler: visto che usa il driver di linux
<Steeler> jester-, gia fatto
<Steeler> che casino
<jester-> Steeler: lo devi provare su winzoz nativo
<minipc> buongiono a tutti
<minipc> installando Acceleration 3d riuscivo ad avere tutti gli effetti grafici attivi poi è andato in crash e ora neanche disinstall e reinstallando funzionano +
<minipc> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi cosa fare?
<jester-> minipc: spiega installando Acceleration 3d
<Wolf> buongiorno a tutti
<Wolf> ho un problema per installare ubuntu
<Wolf> chi può darmi una mano?
<Guest68085> grazie
<minipc> jester: installando il pacchetto driconf riuscivo ad avere compiz attivo su tutto
<minipc> poi è andata in crash l'applicazione e anke reinstallando non va' +
<minipc> posso usare un alternativa?
<Guest68085> c'è nessuno???
<Guest68085> buongiorno a tutti
<Guest68085> ho un problema di installazione con ubuntu 10.10
<Guest68085> chi mi può aiutare?
<Guest68085> grazie
<minipc> dite il vostro problema,se qualcuno sa' come fare vi aiutera'
<Guest68085> stiamo provando ad installare ubuntu (ma abbiamo provato anche altre versioni) gparted fatto, hd già precedentemente formattato ma l'installazione non ci riconosce nessuna partizione su cui installare...
<jester-> minipc: compiz centra col 3d e niente altro
<Guest68085> siamo un po' alle prime armi, ma abbiamo girato tutto internet, passato tutte le pagine al passino, ma nessuna soluzione
<jester-> Guest68085: spiega dove ti incarti
<Guest68085> il dubbio è sull'hardware: hd scsi danno problemi?
<minipc> jester: si ma senza acceleration non va' compiz
<Guest68085> installazione->scelta lingua ok -> scelta aggiornamento ok -> scelta partizione: nessuna partizione riconosciuta. nessuna nella lista
<Guest68085> ah, abbiamo anche provato ad installare sia da live cd che da win, ma nessuna differenza
<[Enrico]> buon giorno!! :D
<jester-> [Enrico]: oilà dottore
<[Enrico]> jester-: bella jester- :D
<jester-> [Enrico]: tutto bene?
<Guest68085> Enrico buongiorno
<[Enrico]> jester-: meglio di così non poteva andare
<jester->  Guest68085 la partizione linux e la swap le hai ?
<[Enrico]> buon giorno Guest68085
<Guest68085> Enrico mi saresti dare una mano per favore?
<Guest68085> stiamo provando ad installare ubuntu (ma abbiamo provato anche altre versioni) gparted fatto, hd già precedentemente formattato ma l'installazione non ci riconosce nessuna partizione su cui installare...
<Guest68085> siamo un po' alle prime armi, ma abbiamo girato tutto internet, passato tutte le pagine al passino, ma nessuna soluzione
<Guest68085> il dubbio è sull'hardware: hd scsi danno problemi?
<Guest68085> installazione->scelta lingua ok -> scelta aggiornamento ok -> scelta partizione: nessuna partizione riconosciuta. nessuna nella lista
<Guest68085> ah, abbiamo anche provato ad installare sia da live cd che da win, ma nessuna differenza
<Guest68085> grazie
<[Enrico]> no non ne ho idea mi spiace
<Guest68085> grazie ugualmente
<jester-> Guest68085: dovresti venire in canale da cdlive
<[Enrico]> Guest68085: ecco si, come dice jester-, altrimenti con la sfera di cristallo s irisolve poco :)
<mula> salve a tutti volevo soltanto un info su ubuntu one
<mula> nn ho capito bene se è gratis o a pagamento
<yankee> gratis
<OverMe> mula, è a pagamento solo se richiedi un aumento di spazio
<mula> quanto è di spazio base?
<OverMe> 2 giga mi pare
<mula> è tanto
<mula> cmq cosa sincronizza? segnalibri, note, e basta?
<OverMe> https://one.ubuntu.com/plans/
<mula> grazie
<mula> OverMe, tu lo usi?
<OverMe> mula, non l'ho mai usato ma credo tu possa sincronizzare tutto
<mula> OverMe, grazie
<silviopsi> chi mi da una mano?
<silviopsi> ho bisogno di far partire un programma professionale che gira in windows
<geko> usa wine
<silviopsi> non va
<silviopsi> è un progr impostato su access e non gira neanche in vista
<silviopsi> è stato disegnato per xp
<glpiana> silviopsi, guarda su winehq.org  se nel database delle applicazioni c'è il programma di cui parli e seguine nel caso le indicazioni
<glpiana> silviopsi, per il resto qui no c'è supporto per software di windows
<silviopsi> a sorry
<silviopsi> grz
<silviopsi> seguirò il consiglio
<Kramer__> scusate volevo chiedere come si fa a disattivare il firewall di ubuntu perche facendo il test della velocità di http://test.ngi.it/  mi dice firewal presente
<Kramer__> non ho capito bene se rileva il firewall di ubuntu o quello di fastweb
<Kramer__> ma fastweb non dovrebbe afere nessun firewall
<OverMe> la rete di fastweb è nattata quindi è molto probabile che sia colpa di fastweb
<go^> Kramer__, non c'è nessun firewall di default
<jester-> Kramer__: artweb è firevallata di serie
<Kramer__> az allora mi rileva un firewal di fastweb?
<go^> jester-, questo te lo sei inventato
<jester-> Kramer__: in partica stai in ghetto di lusso
<jester-> in pratica
<Kramer__> aspetta mi rileva un firewall percge il test viene fatto da fuori della rete di fastweb?
<go^> Kramer__, se vuoi fare un test di velocità su server fastweb vai qui --> debian.fastweb.it e scarica qualche file grosso (chiaramente senza altri programmi aperti, tipo emule, torrent, etc.. )
<go^> Kramer__, esatto
<jester-> go^:  se non compri in ip pubblico le porte col belino che le paciocchi
<go^> Kramer__, non hai nessun firewall
<Kramer__> a vabe ok allora un po lo sapevo che all'esterno ero firewall
<go^> jester-, si chiama NAT.
<go^> e c'entra ncazzo col firewall
<Kramer__> ma si ma con fstweb è uno schifo poi sono straincazzatopure perche a me mi han messo 4 mega e l mio vicino di casa han dato 6 mega conla tv e a me mi han risposto ci dispiace lei è stato meno fortunato del suo vicino sto pezzi dimerda
<jester-> go^: che si chiami nat o altro le porte te le apre fastweb, se ne ha voglia
<go^> jester-, sbagli.
<jester-> go^: sei male informato
<PO> come si installa dropbox in ubuntu?
<go^> Kramer__, hai già esposto questo tuo problema (Tra l'altro nel canale adibito alla chat #ubuntu-it-chat )..purtroppo noi non possiamo farci nulla
<Kramer__> non esiste che mio vicino che sta a pochi metri da casa mia diano 6 mega e a me solo 4
<OverMe> PO, scarichi il deb dal sito
<jester-> PO: sudo apt-get install dropbox
<go^> jester-, fidati sei mal informato tu:) ma ti lascio del tuo credo, non ho testa di spiegarti
<Kramer__> lo so che lo avevo gia detto
<Kramer__> lo dicevo solo per sfogo mo
<OverMe> jester-, c'è nei repo?
<go^> Kramer__, per questo genere di discussioni #ubuntu-it-chat sennò finisce che ti rompono i coglioni qua;)
<jester-> Kramer__: non è una novità
<Kramer__> che cosa non è una novita
<jester-> Kramer__: le pecche di fartweb
<Kramer__> si ma almeno che facessero qualcosa per sistemare , invece non fanno un cazzo di niente
<go^> io AMO chi parla di cose che non conosce e si finge esperto:)
<PO> non riesco mi esce questo messaggio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570573/
<jester-> Kramer__: da quel punto di vista sono tutti uguali
<go^> PO, devi modificare il file /etc/sudoers e permettere quindi di usare "sudo" al tuo utente
<jester-> PO: non hai sudo
<jester-> PO: come mai?
<go^> si che ha sudo
<PO> quindi cosa devo fare?
<Kramer__> se fossi stato un parente di qualcuno che lavora dentro fastweb magari diproblemi non ne avevo
<koalinux> salve gente
<go^> PO, che utente hai inserito in fase di installazione?
<go^> Kramer__, se lo dici tu
<koalinux> domandina:qualcuno è esperto di tuxguitar?
<PO> sono tre utenti
<jester-> PO: su e dai la pass che hai scelto installando
<jester-> Kramer__: certo che si, nella mia zona si va a manetta perchè ci abita un pezzo da 90  di telecazz
<Kramer__> perche ne avrei avutolo stesso diproblemi go^ ?
<miki> ragazzi la mia stampante non stampa più, do il comando di sctampa compare l'icona e dopo un po sparisce non va più che posso fare?
<go^> Kramer__, penso che la soluzione al problema sia un'altra;)
<Kramer__> mi prendi in giro o dici sul serio  jester-
<go^> PO, logga con l'utente che hai inserito in fase di installazione e dai questo comando "sudo pico /etc/sudoers"
<jester-> PO: spe allora hai creato altri utenti senza aggiungerli al gruppo admin per poter usare sudo
<Kramer__> go^,  se sai la soluzione  per favore dimmela
<jester-> Kramer__: è cosi dappertutto
<PO> jester do la password ma non la prende!!
<go^> e aggiungi questa riga --> contabilita    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<miki> aiuto mi date una mano?
<go^> PO, segui le istruzioni che ti ho dato e risolvi.
<go^> Kramer__, secondo me non fai valere i tuoi diritti...se vuoi parlarne --> #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> PO: termina sessione, e rientra col primo ustente che hai creato
<PO> ok poi?
<jester-> PO: poi ti dico
<PO> ok
<go^> <go^> PO, logga con l'utente che hai inserito in fase di installazione e dai questo comando "sudo pico /etc/sudoers"
<go^> <go^> e aggiungi questa riga --> contabilita    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<jester-> go^: basta un sudo adduser qullecreatodopo admin
<jester-> il file è gia a posto
<go^> due vie per raggiungere lo stesso obiettivo
<jester-> go^: se non sei nel gruppo admin sudo non lo usi. è cosi difficile da capire?
<Kramer__> adesso sono in ubuntu-it chat  go^   pero' se non mi rispondi di la
<go^> jester-, non ti scaldare, due vie per raggiungere lo stesso obiettivo.
<PO> eccomi qua per dropbox
<jester-> PO: come si chiama l'user di prima
<PO> contabilita
<jester-> PO: sudo adduser contablita admin
<jester-> PO: la prossima volta che lo usi avrai sudo
<jester-> PO: se dropbox lo devi usare con contabilità sarebbe meglio installare e configurare con quello
<PO> ok quindi esco e rientro
<PO> rieccomi
<miki> qualcuno ha la gentilezza di aiutarmi? grazie
<jester-> PO: bisogna abilitare pure i repo partner
<PO> jester mi ridai il comando da riga di cxomando? grazie
<PO> cosa sono i repo partner?
<jester-> PO: vediamo se lo trova: sudo apt-get install dropbox
<PO> lettura elenco pacchetti 1% etc
<jester-> lo ha trovato?
<PO> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<jester-> appunto
<PO> quindi?
<jester-> PO: software center-->menu modifica-->sorgenti software
<jester-> PO: tab altro sotware e abilita partenr di canonical
<PO> jester scusa non ti seguo vai piu a piano per favore
<jester-> PO: clicca applicazioni i nalto e poi sotware center
<PO> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu luci partnerù??
<jester-> PO: si
<jester-> metti la spunta
<PO> e poi chiudo?
<jester-> PO: hai lucis?
<jester-> lucid*
<PO> 10.04 si
<jester-> PO: non so se in lucid ce l'hanno messo , chiudi, ricarica e riprova
<PO> no non riesce
<PO> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto dropbox
<jester-> PO: prendilo da qui https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<jester-> PO: poi lo clicchi due volte che te lo installa
<jester-> PO: occhio a bit del sistema
<PO> jester l'avevo già scaricato da li
<jester-> PO: installalo allora
<PO> non funziona
<jester-> PO: come no, non è che hai preso il 64 bit avendo il sistema a 32 o viceversa?
<PO> no li ho fatti andare tutti e fdue ma  niente!!
<jester-> PO: geconf LONG_BIT cosa risponde
<PO> jester mi dice geconf comando non trovato
<jester-> PO: scusa getconf LONG_BIT cosa risponde
<PO> 32
<jester-> PO: dove ce l'hai il deb
<PO> in scaricati
<jester-> PO: ok, cd Scaricati
<PO> ok
<jester-> PO: sudo dpkg -i nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb
<jester-> PO: scrivi le prime 2  3 lettere e batti tab
<jester-> o incolla il comando nel terminale
<PO> ok fatto
<jester-> installa o da errore
<PO> sta lavorando il terminale
<PO> estrazion etc etc elaborazion etc etc
<jester-> ok
<PO> aspetto che abbia finito
<jester-> ti dirà di riavviare nautilus
<PO> no
<PO> a finito e basta, non mi ha detto d iriavviare
<jester-> PO: vai nel menu internet e lancialo
<PO> ok si sta installando
<PO> faccio installazione tipica o avanzata?
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> PO: hai gia un account?
<jester-> ma fai la tipica
<PO> si ho account è ho fatto la tipica, ora devo capire come si usa !!
<jester-> PO: scegli che hai gia un acoiunt, metti mail e pass e ti sincronizza
<jester-> PO: la mercanzia la mette nella cartella Dropbox nella home
<jester-> account*
<PO> ok fatto altra domnanda, mi ha fatto una cartella che si chiama dropbox, io devo inserire li i file?
<jester-> PO: li ci metti i file che vuoi e li copia sul server ì come dal server copia eventuali file se hai in comune il droppo con altri
<jester-> PO: sul server puoi creare cartelle comuni
<PO> jester è dropbox che mi sta inserendo alcuni file sul computer come immagini di prova e giuda in inglese
<jester-> PO: li puoi semepre cancellare
<jester-> sempre*
<PO> jester un ultima domanda ho visto su wikipedia che dropbox e isa opensource che software chiuso!!! non capisco il motivo, sai qualcosa di più?
<ezio> un pc con xp e uno con ubuntu possono entrare in conflitto sulla stessa rete wifi?
<jester-> ezio: non dovrebbe
<ezio> ho una scheda ralink che non vuole funzionare con il wifi.
<ezio> ciao jester- ho provato a mettere una wep ma stacco gli altri pc collegati
<jester-> PO: a dire la verità non disquisisco mai su aperto o chiuso. mi frega funzioni
<jester-> ezio: è logico che sugli altri pc devi rifare la connessione con wep
<ezio> l'ho rifatta ma non si connettono più
<jester-> ezio: su winzoz cerchi la rete che sarà diventata wep anziché wpa
<jester-> ezio: non basta cambiargli solo la pass
<ezio> non ho capito.
<jester-> ezio: devi far cercare la rete wifi a win
<ezio> che devo fare? winzoz devo scaricarlo?
<jester-> e ti troverà la wep
<jester-> che userai
<ezio> come mi aiuti?
<jester-> ezio: a ricordarsi, clicca destro l'icona nella tray in basso a destra e apri reti
<jester-> poi cerca reti
<jester-> o se c'è cerca reti direttamente da li
<ezio> connessioni di rete fatto
<jester-> ezio: c'è un cerca reti wifi o simile?
 * MatteoR ola
<ezio> non so dove cercarlo. cos'è un tray?
<jester-> ezio: li in basso a destra vicino all'orologio
<jester-> ezio: c'è l'icona wifi?
<ezio> no
<ezio> in alto a destra c'è quella delle connessioni
<jester-> ezio: intendo in xp
<ezio> devo accendere l'altro pc
<jester-> ezio: linux in wep ti funza mi pare
<ezio> se metto wep funza, ma led su rutte diventa rossa e gli altri 2 pc, un xp e un altro linus si scollegano
<jester-> ezio: ma hai vicini che possono pupparti la rete?
<ezio> no, però ho tre pc in casa
<jester-> ezio: allora togli la protezione e pace
<ezio> ma da un mucchio di tempo. però prima tre xp, poi un ubuntu e 2 xp, nessun problema coltuo aiuto, ora con due ubuntu... crack
<jester-> ezio: nel router e accertati che ci sia NAT attivo
<ezio> dove trovo nat? che non so cos'è..
<jester-> ezio: secondo me hai qualcosa che non va nella rete
<jester-> o doppi ip o altro
<jester-> non penso che wep possa creare problemi
<ezio> però prima funzionava...
<jester-> ezio: stacca pure il firewall in xp
<ezio> vado a farlo
<jester-> ezio: tolgi la protezione se non hai problemi di puppaggio esternni
<Spirtisen> Buongiorno a tutti
<Spirtisen> ciao a tutti
<Spirtisen> c'è nessuno?
<massimo18> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<massimo18> -.-
<OverMe> ecco
<OverMe> cattivo
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di una mano...
<Diels-Alder> chiedo qua poi se sono off-topic ci spostiamo in ubuntu-chat
<Diels-Alder> perchè non so se è una domanda OT
<Diels-Alder> oppure è in-topic
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ok, fin qui sei ot
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: auhauhauhauha
<OverMe> ahahah
<Diels-Alder> avete presenti gli alberi filogenetici?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, noi abbiamo ben presente filo1234
<Diels-Alder> che software posso usare per generarli in ubuntu?
<Diels-Alder> poi li devo importare in Latex
<Diels-Alder> ma mi serve una gui un software che mi aiuti nella loro costruzione se no impazzisco a scriverli in newick format
<Diels-Alder> qualcuno ha idea?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, un attimo
<Diels-Alder> ok
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, apri ubuntu software center e scrivi nella ricerca la parola chiave che sarà.....
<glpiana> suspance
<glpiana> "alberi filogenetici"!!!!
<nicotano> o meglio costruzione di alberi filogenetici
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> treeviewx l'ho provato e non funziona per niente anzi crasha solo
<Spirtisen> Buongiorno a tutti
<Diels-Alder> ora provo NJplot
<Spirtisen> ho bisogno di supporto per ubuntu...chi mi aiuta'
<OverMe> Spirtisen, spiega, chi sa ti aiuta
<nicotano> Spirtisen, che problema hai con nuatilus
<Spirtisen> ok
<Diels-Alder> uhm che cavolo ma sti software chi li fa?
<Spirtisen> Se voglio visualizzare le risorse di rete da gui con nautilus alle cartelle condivise ci riesco senza problemi
<Spirtisen> ma...
<Diels-Alder> uhm non sono quello che mi serve purtroppo io devo farli non visualizzarli... crearlo da zero...
<Spirtisen> se cerco di caricare un file contenuto sempre in queste cartelle condivise da un'applicazione qualsiasi oppure cerco di fare l'upload di un file da questa risorsa condivisa in rete, nella finestra di ricerca che mi si apre, non riesco a vedere le risorse di rete
<Spirtisen> MALEDIZIONE!!!
<massimo18> O_O
<Spirtisen> Sono tre giorni che cerco di capire come fare
<nicotano> Spirtisen, se sono su sistemi windows ti serve SAMBA
<Spirtisen> Samba è ok
<Spirtisen> riesco a vedere le cartelle condivise con nautilus
<Spirtisen> ma se voglio fare l'upload di un file su internet non vedo le risorse
<nicotano> Spirtisen, io non dirti qualcuno che ne sa  + di me ti aiuterà
<Spirtisen> Nella finestra dove devo selezionare il file da uploadare vedo solo le risorse locali
<Spirtisen> grazie in anticipo
<Diels-Alder> help
<Spirtisen> Grazie comunque nicotano
<nicotano> Spirtisen,  :)
<Spirtisen> :-D
<solecito> nn riesco ad aggiornare amsn :(
<glpiana> !info fastdnaml
<ubot-it> fastdnaml (source: fastdnaml): Tool for construction of phylogenetic trees of DNA sequences. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-9 (maverick), package size 62 kB, installed size 440 kB
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, questo lo hai provato?
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> aspè
<glpiana> Spirtisen, confermo che qui il comportamento è lo stesso che descrivi tu
<Spirtisen> Cioè?
<Spirtisen> Qui dove?
<Spirtisen> Sul tuo pc?
<glpiana> Spirtisen, sì
<Spirtisen> Ah
<glpiana> Spirtisen, e non so dirti proprio come rimediare alla cosa
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: non si apre nemmeno il software e poi è per DNA
<Spirtisen> Ho notato che questa cosa lo fa anche se voglio inviare un file con irc ad un qualsiasi utente...confermi glpiana?
<glpiana> Spirtisen, io ho provato con un programma di posta elettronica su web
<Spirtisen> infatti è lo stesso...dannazione
<Spirtisen> Beh mi sembra che sia un bel problema da sollevare...speriamo qualcuno venga in nostro aiuto...
<glpiana> Spirtisen, quindi non ti resta ceh afrti copia in locale dei file che vuoi allegare. a meno che vengano risposte migliori da altri
<glpiana> *che farti
<Spirtisen> Ho già fatto così per piccoli file...ma gestire continuamente database di migliaia di file è un pòpiù complicato. Ti ringrazio comunque per aver almeno confermato che non è solo un mio problema
<glpiana> Spirtisen, se attendi un attimo sto aspettando una ulteriore conferma
<Spirtisen> ok grazie
<Diels-Alder> niente non funziona
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, lo hai provato? hai visto la sintassi? hai provato degli esempi?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: si, si
<Diels-Alder> purtroppo
<Spirtisen> Rieccomi!
<glpiana> Spirtisen, per ora non ho novità
<Spirtisen> ok rimango online se hai novità sono qui...grazie
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova  a vedere qui http://bioinfo.unice.fr/biodiv/Tree_editors.html
<Diels-Alder> scusare
<Spirtisen> ok
<Diels-Alder> glpiana lasciamo stare per un attimo la filogenetica
<glpiana> autostop
<Diels-Alder> mettiamo che vuoi fare un albero per stamparlo di qualsiasi genere anche per schematizzarti qualcosa
<Diels-Alder> diciamo che hai una categoria
<glpiana> Spirtisen, nulla, spiacente
<ezio> jester-      perchè un pc non mi vede la rete wifi?
<Spirtisen> glpiana se ti arrivano notizie mandami un msg istantaneo grazie
<Diels-Alder> Informatica principale da cui partono tre rami software, hardware, cazzate etc...
<glpiana> ezio, jester- è assente al momento. spiega il problema al canale. chi sa ti risponde
<Diels-Alder> con openoffice riesci a farlo?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, dato che no sono pratico, riesci a trovarmi un esempio in rtee per avere un'idea del risultato che ti serve?
<ezio> ho tre pc, non riesco a collegarne uno alla wifi. il terzo si collega solo col cavo, non vede la wifi
<glpiana> ezio, ma la scheda sai già che è installata correttamente ?
<Diels-Alder> ok al volo
<ezio> funzionava fino a che non ho cambiato s.o. in due pc. tolto xp, messo ubuntu
<glpiana> ezio, ah ok, vediamo allora di che scheda si tartta. è il pc su cui sei ora?
<ezio> ezio2 è il pc con il cavo, senza wifi
<ezio> è ezio2
<glpiana> ezio, dal pc che non vede la wifi: apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | ezio2
<ubot-it> ezio2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ezio2> glpiana     questo è il pc
<ezio2> paste!
<ezio2> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ezio2> glpiana     http://paste.ubuntu.com/570611/
<glpiana> ezio2, vai su sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> ezio2, dovrebbe proporti il driver per la broadcom
<solecito> qualcuno mi può aiutare pls? nn riesco ad aggiornare amsn
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: te l'ho disegnato a mano
<Diels-Alder> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ok
<glpiana> solecito, e come vorresti aggiornare sto amsn?
<Diels-Alder> http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/4669/immaginezdp.png
<solecito> gipiana ho 098.3 e vorrei 098.4
<glpiana> ezio2, se ti dovesse dare errore (ma non è detto) segui questa procedura http://paste.ubuntu.com/570612/
<glpiana> !info amsn
<ubot-it> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1 (maverick), package size 404 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<glpiana> che versione di ubuntu hai solecito ?
<ezio2> glpiana   mi dice broadcom b43 wireless driver attivato e in uso
<solecito> gipiana 10.10
<glpiana> solecito, e come fai ad avere quella versione?
<glpiana> ah ecco
<solecito> gipiana 0.98.3 l ho skarikata da ubuntu sw center
<glpiana> è falso il bot :D
<nicotano> Diels-Alder, non so se dico una fesseria, ma se usi un programma per flow-chart?
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<solecito> gipiana e vorrei installare la 0.98.4
<glpiana> solecito, sì sì ho controllato e ho visto che da la 98.3, non capisco il perchè del messaggio di info
<OverMe> glpiana, nei proposed non c'è?
<Diels-Alder> ragazzi vi dico la verità a me sta cosa sembra una tale cazzata... cioè devo collegare delle frecce angolate ad L
<pappolo> buona sera
<glpiana> OverMe, può anche darsi, ma lì dice che la 98.4 è negli universe
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ma allora usa impress o writer
<Diels-Alder> alla fine qualsiasi cosa va bene... se è qualcosa che si può scrivere ed importare in latex per le pubblicazioni meglio
<solecito> gipiana quando apro amsn mi scrive 'è disponibile la new version 0.98.4 clicka...' clickando si apre il sito amsn ma poi...? ho provato ad a clickare sul file ma ,,, nulla
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, le freccine ad angolo ci sono, nella barra degli strumenti di disegno
<ezio2> glpiana    scusa, devo usare ogni riga come comando da terminale?
<nicotano> Diels-Alder, forse scribus
<Diels-Alder> uhm io cercavo
<glpiana> solecito, sì ok, un attimino che controlliamo una cosa
<solecito> gipiana ok grz attendo
<glpiana> ezio2, ma ti ha dato errore il gestore dei driver?
<ezio2> no
<pappolo> avrei bisogno di impostare la corretta risoluzione del monitor su un netbook vaio ma usand xrandrx non riesco a cambiare le impostazioni. Ho gi? seguito tuttel el guide e i wiki del forum ma il problwma sarebe il corretto rilevamento del monitor che non so come regolare
<glpiana> ezio2, e allora perchè vuoi usare quello che ti ho postato?
<pappolo> la scheda ? una intel 815el
<ezio2> no, scusa, non avevo capito,
<ezio2> però non vede la wifi?
<glpiana> ezio2, il messaggio del bot è errato. nei repo c'è la 98.3 e quella rimane a meno di successivi aggironamenti. per quanto mi riguarda non puoi passare alla versione successiva usando i repository ufficiali
<glpiana> ezio2, nel temrinale scrivi: iwconfig
<glpiana> !paste | ezio2
<ubot-it> ezio2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<solecito> gipiana t riferivi a me nn a ezio2 vero?
<glpiana> solecito, allora dalla regia ( OverMe ) mi dicono che stanno aggiornando i repository
<glpiana> solecito, quindi pazienta e vedrai che con gli aggiornamenti troverai la 98.4
<glpiana> contrordine (ma che palle). c'è su alcuni server
<ezio2> glpiana     http://paste.ubuntu.com/570614/
<solecito> gipiana tra quanto tempo? +/-
<glpiana> solecito, ti passo OverMe così aprli direttamente con lui
<glpiana> OverMe, !!!! c'è solecito per te
<OverMe> \o/
<solecito> gipiana ok grz , come me lo passi? ;)
<OverMe> solecito, fammi vedere un sudo apt-get update         da terminale
<glpiana> solecito, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<OverMe> !paste | solecito
<ubot-it> solecito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> scusa solecito
<Diels-Alder> non so
<glpiana> ezio2, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Diels-Alder> raga posso vedere scribus ma a me alla fine servirebbe o l'immagine o qualcosa che sia latex ready
<Diels-Alder> boh
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, se fai con impress, alla fine unisci tutto e crei l'immagine
<ezio2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570615/
<glpiana> ezio2, scrivi: rfkill list
<solecito> OverMe: ho lanciato quel comando , sta scrivendo 1 marea d roba, appena ha finito te lo 'paste'
<OverMe> si
<ezio2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570616/
<glpiana> ezio2, scrivi: sudo rfkill unblock all
<ezio2> non ha fatto nulla
<solecito> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570617/
<glpiana> ezio2, ridai rfkill list
<ezio2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570623/
<OverMe> solecito, sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> ezio2, ha un interruttore sta scheda?
<OverMe> sempr enel paste
<glpiana> OverMe, pubblicità occulta?
<OverMe> harrrr
<ezio2> azz... scusa era staccato
<OverMe> -.-
<ezio2> eccola...
<glpiana> ezio2, occhio che ti mordo via un orecchio
<glpiana> ezio2, ora ridai sudo iwlist scan
<ezio2> eheheh
<solecito> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570625/
<ezio2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570626/
<glpiana> ezio, ora funziona
<ezio2> glpiana, oltre ad aiutarmi mi fai anche ridere. grazie.
<OverMe> solecito, apt-cache policy amsn
<ezio2_> siiii, grande glpiana    stavo impazzendo. funza benissimo
<ezio2_> grazie
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> caio caio
<glpiana> *ciao ciao
<glpiana> -.-
<FloodBotIt2> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ezio2_> mai orecchio fu speso meglio
<ezio2_> .))
<glpiana> lol
<solecito> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570628/
<OverMe> muah, questa è bella
<OverMe> solecito, andiamo di forza, hai 32 o 64 bit?
<solecito> OverMe: 64bit
<OverMe> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/amsn-data_0.98.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1_all.deb
<OverMe> http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/amsn_0.98.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1_amd64.deb
<OverMe> scarica e installa
<solecito> OverMe: clicko il primo o il secondo?
<OverMe> tutti e due
<solecito> quindi clicko installo prima il primo e poi il secondo?
<OverMe> salvali tutti e 2 sul desktop intento
<OverMe> *intanto
<solecito> OverMe: fatto
<OverMe> azz veloce
<solecito> OverMe: 64bit ;)
<OverMe> sudo dpkg -i ~/Scrivania/amsn*.deb
<solecito> OverMe: fatto,,, vuoi ke t 'paste' il risultato?
<OverMe> solecito, si
<solecito> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570630/
<OverMe> solecito, tutto ok
<OverMe> avvialo e controlla
<solecito> OverMe: ok perfetto grz mille , se posso t volevo kiedere: come faccio ad aggiungere repository upure64bit ?
<OverMe> eh?
<solecito> OverMe: mi spiego meglio...spero... ho letto da qualke parte che c sono update specifici per ubuntu 64bit mi pare che il repository si kiama pure64bit
<OverMe> solecito, mai sentito nominare e sinceramente non so se è affidabile
<OverMe> ah sto leggendo dal wiki
<OverMe> solecito, tieni quelli che hai
<OverMe> non serve a niente quel repo
<solecito> OverMe: intanto, altra cosa, 'controlla aggiornamenti' mi scrive: 'rikiede l installazione d pakketti nn fidati' come mai? mai fatto prima
<solecito> OverMe: ok pensavo ke fossero utili specifici x ubuntu 64bit
<OverMe> solecito, si ma non è più mantenuto da 2/3 anni, ormai è tutto nei repo standard
<OverMe> se hai 64bit, già scarichi e installi roba specifica per 64bit
<solecito> OverMe: ok come mai 'controlla aggiornamenti' mi scrive 'rikiede l installazione d pakketti nn fidati' ?
<OverMe> solecito, rifai un sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> prima ha fallito a scaricare la firma
<OverMe> vediamo se ora ce l'ha fatta
<solecito> OverMe: poi t 'paste' il risultato?
<OverMe> y
<solecito> OverMe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570638/
<OverMe> solecito, ora sembra a posto
<solecito> OverMe: infatti confermo grz miller , t kiedo 1 altra cosa, se posso,,, spero d spiegarmi bene... io ho aggiunto manualmente il repository wine... come faccio ad aggiungere TUTTI I repository disponibili?
<OverMe> BZZZZZZZZZZ
<OverMe> i repo esterni non sono una cosa bella e fica
<OverMe> più repo esterni usi e più sei a rischio di sputtanamento completo del sistema
<OverMe> quindi la cosa giusta è usarne il meno possibile (o nessuno)
<solecito> OverMe: io pensavo ke, installando - ad esempio - wine, automaticamente veniva aggiunto il relativo repository in modo da garantirmi gli update... nn so se mi so' spiegato
<OverMe> no no, solo alcuni software fanno così
<OverMe> (opera, chrome, e pochi altri)
<solecito> OverMe: sarebbe utile, magari nella prox versione d ubuntu, ke fosse inserita 'sta funzione... qualunque sw 1 installa viene automaticamente aggiunto il rep d modo da garantirgli gli update in automatico...
<solecito> OverMe: sbaglio?
<OverMe> solecito, gran parte del software è già nei repo. ma la filosofia di ubuntu è che in un ciclo di versione non si fanno aggiornamenti "maggiori" per i programmi ma solo minori p bug fixes
<solecito> OverMe: intendi, dimmi se ho capito bene, che i vari sw ke 'girano' su ubuntu vengono aggiornati nella versione successiva d ubuntu? anziké 'in corso d opera'
<OverMe> si, durante la stessa versione di ubuntu solitamente i software aggiornano solo per bug o cose piccole
<OverMe> ad esempio su ubuntu 10.10 non avrai mai nei repo ufficiali firefox 4
<OverMe> ma sempre una 3.6.qualcosa
<solecito> OverMe: quindi, secondo tale 'filosofia' ,,, sono 'costretto' ad aspettare 6 mesi x avere, ad esempio, la nuova versione d amsn :(
<OverMe> se vuoi seguire la filosofia si, altrimenti usi repo esterni a tuo rischio e pericolo
<solecito> OverMe: ok :( immagino ke il motivo sia xke vogliono 'testarli' prima d... renderli disponibili...
<OverMe> anche
<solecito> OverMe: ok preferivo 'riskio e pericolo' vbb
 * MatteoR Buonasera :)
<roger__> ciao a tutti!!!
<MatteoR> ciao roger__
<roger__> Ho scaricato un filmato da aMule...ma ora non riesco a trovarlo. Uso Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Come posso fare? ..Questo è il percorso: /home/roger/.aMule/Incoming
<mielo> ciao
<Aizram> lol roger__ sul nautilus fai visualizza file nascosti
<Aizram> e poi trovi la cartella
<mielo> sono un newbee
<roger__> e dove si trova nautilus?
<A|\|DR34> roger vai nella home e digita ctrl+H
<A|\|DR34> :D
<mielo> ho istallato da poco ubuntu10.10 e nn mi funziona la rete wifi e la eth cosa posso fare??
<roger__> ..nella home appaiono solo cartelle...dove devo digitare?
<A|\|DR34> dalla tastiera
<A|\|DR34> te digita e vedi che ti appaiono
<roger__> E' VERO!!!!
<A|\|DR34> °_°
<A|\|DR34> ecco cerca quella di .amule e sei aposto
<mielo> ragazzi qualcuno mi pùò aiutare grazie
<roger__> Un BACIONE ..Aizram!!!!!..^_^
<MatteoR> ciao mielo
<mielo> ciao matteo
<A|\|DR34> mielo:  non è che hai un router e lo devi impostare?
<MatteoR> mielo: vediamo di risolvere dai
<mielo> con windos 7 mi funziona bene
<mielo> ho fatto la partizione
<mielo> mi dice rete senza fili disconessa
<MatteoR> mielo: Ma tu devi collegarti ad una rete wifi?
<mielo> in che senso??
<mielo> si
<roger__> Ops! ...Grazie anche a A|\|DR34....-_^..!!!
<MatteoR> mielo: Ok, allora tasto destro sull'applet in alto a destra del network manager e verifica che la rete senza fili è abilitata con un segno di spunta
<mielo> nn ho network manager
<OverMe> o_O
<MatteoR> mielo: Ma scusa, hai ubuntu?
<roger__> Come posso formattare un HDD esterno alimentato a 220V? ..Vorrei formattarlo NTFS, grazie
<mielo> ok scusa
<OverMe> roger__, usi gparted
<Spirtisen> Ciao MatteoR, per caso sai come visualizzare i file che si trovano su una risorsa di rete esterna ad ubuntu? Premetto che samba funziona e che i file li vedo e li gestisco su nautilus ma quando devo fare un upload verso un disco remoto oppure allegare uno di questi flie ad un'email, nella finestra che si apre per selezionare i file da caricare non sono visibili le risorse di rete...solo quelle locali. Con il mal
<mielo> nn ce segnale è compare un punto !
<roger__> ..dove devo digitare il comando?
<OverMe> roger__, non devi digitare, devi scaricare il programma dal software center e poi aprirlo
<MatteoR> mielo: sei collegato? Non ti fidare molto del livello del segnale di network manager (non funziona bene)
<roger__> ^_^...non volermene....GRAZIE!!!!
<mielo> la rete senza fili è abilitata ma nn mi da nessun sengnale
<mielo> io sn conesso per ora con il cavo
<MatteoR> Spirtisen: Ciao, hai già configurato Samba?
<administrator_> list
<jester-> mielo: lepci | grep -i net cosa risponde
<OverMe> sieee list
<MatteoR> mielo: Ok, ora tasto sinistro sul medesimo applet e ti dovrebbe uscire una lista con le varia connessioni
<MatteoR> !samba | Spirtisen
<ubot-it> Spirtisen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<mielo> si mi da varie connesioni
<Spirtisen> controllo
<mielo>  tra cui la mia
<jester-> mielo: lepci | grep -i net cosa risponde
<MatteoR> mielo: clicca la tua
<jester-> che se serve il firm hai voglia
<mielo> devo metterlo nel terminale??
<jester-> yesss
<MatteoR> mielo: clicca la tua e si connetterà
<mielo> o cliccato mi dice rete senza fili disconessa
<MatteoR> mielo: uhm...
<mielo> il router e attacato al pc
<jester-> mielo: lepci | grep -i net
<mielo> che cosa significa
<OverMe> lspci | grep -i net
<mielo> ?
<mielo> scusa ma sn new
<jester-> mielo: dai il comando nel terminale e incolla qui la risposta
<mielo> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<mielo> 09:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<mielo> carmelo@carmelo-VPCEE2S1E:~$
<jester-> mielo: lsb_release -r
<jester-> mielo: e uname -r
<mielo> 2.6.35-25-generic
<MatteoR> !Atheros
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/AtherosAr242x
<jester-> mielo: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<jester-> mielo: finito riavvia la baracca
<mielo> ok
<mielo> ci vediamo tra un po
<sollletico> OverMe: come mai nn riesco a visualizzare video silverlight? pur avendo installato moonlight
<OverMe> perché moonlight fa schifo.
<OverMe> che versione hai messo?
<OverMe> e come l'hai installato?
<Sollletico> OverMe: come mai nn riesco a visualizzare video silverlight? pur avendo installato moonlight
<OverMe> perché moonlight fa schifo.
<OverMe> che versione hai messo?
<OverMe> e come l'hai installato?
<Sollletico> dunque l ho installato dal sito , ke versione... nn saprei... direi l ultima... c è scritto 14 febbraio nel sito... come faccio a saperlo?
<OverMe> strumenti->componenti aggiuntivi
<Sollletico> dove trovo strumenti? sorry ,,, app,,, risorse, sistema
<Sollletico> OverMe: dove trovo strumenti? sorry ,,, app,,, risorse, sistema
<OverMe> sto parlando di firefox
<Sollletico> ah ok sorry asp
<Sollletico> OverMe: 3.99.01
<Sollletico> OverMe: 3.99.0.1
<OverMe> quale video non funziona?
<OverMe> linka va
<Sollletico> be ad esempio www.studioaperto.it
<OverMe> vabbé quello è un bene
<OverMe> aspetta che lo provo
<Sollletico> OverMe: http://video.mediaset.it/video/studioaperto/full/211375/edizione-ore-1225-del-22-febbraio.html#tf-s1-c1-o1-p1
<Sollletico> OverMe: se scrivo, su ubuntu sw center, moonlight ,,, esce parekkia roba (ke nn risulta, ancora, installata)... se la installo, cambia qualcosa? risolvo? migliora la situaz?
<OverMe> non credo proprio
<jester-> Sollletico: devi prendere quello sul sito
<Sollletico> OverMe: ok speravo,,, d si,,, vbb,,, cmq t ho linkato il video... diretto
<MatteoR> ciao mielo hai risolto?
<mielo> jester ho fatto tutto ma il problema persiste
<OverMe> non è mai stato necessario installare altro per "far funzionare" moonlight
<mielo> no
<OverMe> Sollletico, non funziona neanche a me
<mielo> la wifi
<jester-> mielo: usa wep
<Sollletico> jester-: lo preso ma... nex risultato
<mielo> come??
<jester-> Sollletico: lo hai fatto installare da firefox?
<Sollletico> OverMe: quindi? mi devo rassegnare? sperare nella nuova versione d moonlight?=
<Sollletico> jester-: yes
<jester-> mielo: cambiando wpa con wep nel rutter
<Sollletico> jester-: a te funziona? http://video.mediaset.it/video/studioaperto/full/211375/edizione-ore-1225-del-22-febbraio.html#tf-s1-c1-o1-p1
<jester-> Sollletico: moonlight funza a dovere
<Sollletico> jester-: a te funziona? quel link video? http://video.mediaset.it/video/studioaperto/full/211375/edizione-ore-1225-del-22-febbraio.html#tf-s1-c1-o1-p1
<mielo> devo andare nella pagina del rootur
<mielo> ??
<Sollletico> jester-: a me no , tutt altro vbb
<Sollletico> jester-: neanke ad OverMe funzia,,, vbb
<A|\|DR34> mielo: hai alice?
<A|\|DR34> oddio cosa dico
<A|\|DR34> -.-
<mielo> infostrada
<jester-> Sollletico: vero non va ma la rai si
<Sollletico> jester-: magra consolazione ;( vbb
<Sollletico> jester-: kissà xke rai si e mediaset no ,,, se entrambi so' silverlight :( vbb
<jester-> boh
<K99Brain> Sollletico, non ti perdi nulla
<jester-> perdi solo le balle che contano sul nano
<Solllecito> mi sono disconnesso sorry
<Solllecito> OverMe: c6?
<Jakoo> Salve ho problemi a trovare la stampante di rete
<OverMe> Solllecito, si
<Solllecito> OverMe: quindi mi devo rassegnare? sperando nella prox versione monnlight?
<mielo> raga cosa faccio
<mielo> ?
<OverMe> Solllecito, non vedo altro modo
<Solllecito> OverMe: ok :( cosa servono quei 'file' ke compaiono su ubuntu sw center? scrivendo moonlight
<K99Brain> mielo, ti è stato detto, configura il router con chiave wep invece di wpa
<Jakoo> ho provato da sistema amministrazione stampa trova stampante di rete, host:localhost, nulla , ho ssamba installato
<OverMe> Solllecito, non so cosa compare ma niente che serva, se va, va solo scaricando il plugin
<K99Brain> Jakoo, se è una stampante di rete non sarà su localhost, dovrai dargli il giusto ip
<Jakoo> con win 7 e xp no problem la tropv<no subito
<Solllecito> ok
<Jakoo> ah ok allora come lo controllo?
<Jakoo> gli immetto l'ip del pc chela ha installata?
<K99Brain> Jakoo, anzitutto vai su http://http://127.0.0.1:631/
<Jakoo> ok
<K99Brain> Jakoo, vai al tab "administration"
<K99Brain> Jakoo, add printer
<K99Brain> Jakoo, se ti chiede una password, metti la tua
<K99Brain> Jakoo, poi vedi se ti rileva la tua stampante
<Jakoo> administration?
<K99Brain> si
<Jakoo> ma scusa non capisco dove
<K99Brain> Jakoo, in alto
<Jakoo> in linux?
<K99Brain> Jakoo, riniziamo
<K99Brain> [18:18:58] <K99Brain> Jakoo, anzitutto vai su http://http://127.0.0.1:631/
<Jakoo> si ok ma ami apre pagina annunci
<K99Brain> cosa?
<Jakoo> di libero
<OverMe> K99Brain, c'è un http:// di troppo
<K99Brain> lol
<Jakoo> lol
<K99Brain> vero
<K99Brain> Jakoo, http://127.0.0.1:631/
<Jakoo> ok ci siamo
<K99Brain> Jakoo, ok, vai al tab "administration"
<Jakoo> si trova stampante
<K99Brain> si
<K99Brain> Jakoo, vedi se te la trova al volo, senno devi mettere l'ip a mano
<Jakoo> no nulla
<alex81> ciao ho ubutu 10.10 32bit con l'ultimo kernel e vorrei chiedervi se é giusto che abbia delle temperature molto alte fino a farlo andare in crash tipo 102 105 gradi
<alex81> senza far niente di particolare
<jester-> alex81: e col penultimo di serie?
<alex81> jester: anche con quello prima
<jester-> alex81: almeno uno dei kernel andava bene?
<ErVito> no xD
<alex81> jester: si quando sono passato da 10.04 col primo che non ricordo quale fosse
<alex81> jester: ora lo tengo su di un libro
<jester-> ???
<jester-> alex81: non è che è sporco o la ventola che non gira?
<K99Brain> Jakoo, prima però una domanda
<alex81> jester: no no lo tengo bene la ventola viaggia sempre a palla
<Jakoo> si dimmi
<K99Brain> Jakoo, se fai un ping, la stampante risponde?
<mielo> scusami jester ma mozzilla nn mi fa aprire la pagina del router
<jester-> mielo: che pc è
<mielo> sony vaio
<Jakoo> guarda non l'ho fatto ma dalla stessa postazione con windows l'ha trovata al volo
<mielo> codice vpcee2s1e
<jester-> mielo: non te la fa aprire nel senso?
<alex81> jester: ho tolto il libro ed ora la temperantura é sui 71 gradi in aumento
<jester-> alex81: che centra il libro
<mielo> appare un messagio che dice sta impiegando troppo tempo
<jester-> mielo: che rutter hai
<alex81> jester: serve per alzare il pc e farlo respirare meglio guadagno circa 5 gradi ma cmq viaggia sempre a 65 gradi ed é troppo caldo
<mielo> dlink dsl 2640b
<K99Brain> Jakoo, si, ma, il ping fallo lo stesso
<jester-> alex81: pc?
<K99Brain> Jakoo, giusto per capire se magari è un problema di configurazione di rete
<K99Brain> Jakoo, da terminaLE: ping IP_STAMPANTE
<alex81> jester: hp pavillion dv7-1170ez
<jester-> mielo: prova a dare rfkill list nel terminale e incolla la risposta nel pastebin
<Jakoo> da qui non so come farlo hehehe
<jester-> !paste | mielo
<ubot-it> mielo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mielo> ok
<alex81> jester: ci deve essere qualcosa che non va nella gestione delle ventole
<jester-> alex81: pc?
<alex81> jester: hp pavillion dv7-1170ez
<Jakoo> no ping
<jester-> gli hp funzano bene, prova con una live
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570678/
<jester-> mielo: adesso fa vedere sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570679/
<jester-> mielo: la scheda funza correttamente, cosa succede se la fai connettere alla tua rete
<Jakoo> K))Brain si
<jester-> mielo: nel vede 4 di wifi
<Jakoo> K99Brain hehehe si
<mielo> io clicco sulla rete carica e poi compare un finestra che dice rete senza fili disconessa
<jester-> mielo: se clicchi l'icona in alto cosa vedi
<jester-> le vedi le 4 reti wifi o no
<mielo> ne vedo 6
<jester-> mielo: se clicchi la tua ti chiede la pass?
<mielo> no
<mielo> perchè lo gia inserita
<mielo>  in precedenza
<jester-> mielo: hai gnome?
<mielo> no
<jester-> kakkade?
<Jakoo> K99Brain http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570681/
<jester-> mielo: che ambinte desktop usi
<K99Brain> Jakoo, se al posto di IP_STAMPANTE ci metti l'ip della tua stampante... forse è meglio
<jester-> ambiente*
<Jakoo> lol ok
<jester-> lol
<mielo> new wave
<azmodeus> arggh sono di nuovo qui!
<azmodeus> buonasera ragazzi
<jester-> mielo: quello è il tema, hai due barre o una sola
<azmodeus> ho bisogno di un aiutino...
<mielo> scusa 2 barre
<mielo> una sopra una sotto
<jester-> mielo: fa vedere: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<azmodeus> qualcuno di voi sa come far funzionare la wireless con l'hp compaq 6735s su ubuntu?
<azmodeus> sono disperato
<Jakoo> sta eseguendo
<jester-> azmodeus: lspci | grep -i net
<jester-> azmodeus: incolla qui la risposta
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570688/
<alfredo_> ciao come faccio a vedere la lista dei miei device audio???
<jester-> mielo: che router hai
<jester-> alfredo_: preferenze audio
<mielo> dlink dsl 2640b
<Jakoo> K99Brain comunque dagli strumenti di rete il ping all'ipp non da risulatti qui con il terminale qualcosa
<alfredo_> jester-, il nome esatto??  es. plughw:0
<azmodeus> jester, diamine... =) spero che ci sia più tardi perché ho appena avuto un urgenza e devo scappare... =(
<jester-> alfredo_: nel menu preferenze
<azmodeus> jester: al limite proverò a chiedere di te quando riesco a tornare... grazie comunque!
<azmodeus> ciao ragazzi
<alfredo_> jester-, scusa nn lo trovo...:(
<K99Brain> Jakoo, ma risponde al ping o no?
<Jakoo> si
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> Jakoo, ctrl+c per fermarlo
<Jakoo> e ok
<jester-> mielo: se è un router non serve tutta quella roba in interfaces, come c'è ginita li dentro
<Jakoo> l'avevo lasciato andare ma i pacchetti vanno e tornano
<Jakoo> 296 packets transmitted, 296 received, 0% packet loss, time 295002ms
<mielo> scusami nn ho capito
<mielo> ?
<alfredo_> jester-, nnnc'è un comando da terminale??? perchè da preferenza audio nn lo trovo
<K99Brain> Jakoo, ok, allora la vede
<jester-> mielo: sudo gedit  /etc/network/interfaces  lascia solo le rime 2 righe e salva
<Jakoo> eh grazie.:)
<K99Brain> Jakoo, prova a configurarla allora
<Jakoo> allora nell'host del trova stampante di rete immetto ip?
<jester-> alfredo_: guarda bene in sistema/oreferenze
<jester-> preferenze*
<mielo> ok fatto
<jester-> mielo: sudo apt-get install wicd e quando ha finito fischia
<K99Brain> Jakoo, beh, torna in administrator, nel configuratore web di cups
<Jakoo> si e?
<K99Brain> Jakoo, e... che stampante è?
<Jakoo> officejet 5600
<Jakoo> hp
<K99Brain> Jakoo, allora userà il  AppSocket/HP JetDirect
<K99Brain> Jakoo, scegli quello
<mielo> jester guarda http://paste.ubuntu.com/570698/
<jester-> mielo: sudo dpkg --purge network-manager-gnome network-manager
<K99Brain> Jakoo, credo che devi usare socket://IP_STAMPANTE:9100
<mielo> ok fatto
<jester-> mielo: riavvia, avrai una icona di rete diversa, cliccale e usala
<jester-> cliccala
<mielo> ok a dopo
<Synaptic> salve
<Synaptic> è normale che VirtualBox non mi abbia installato i driver scheda video?
<Synaptic> ho provato anche a scaricarli ed installarli ma pare che non ci siano attivi ugualmente
<jester-> Synaptic: non servono ne driver video ne wifi nenetwork, devi installare le guest adition
<Synaptic> eh l'ho installata, ma quando poi vado ad avviare il gioco mi dice che non soddisfo i requisiti minimi
<Synaptic> quando invece li soddisfo eccome
<jester-> Synaptic: il 3d sulle virtuali o non c'è o è molto scarso
<Synaptic> si ma su flarewm riesco a giocare
<Synaptic> non è un gioco eccessivamente pesante
<Synaptic> sorry non vmware
<Synaptic> ..
<Synaptic> su*
<jester-> ciuccerà poche risorse, se provi con urban terror sembra cha abbia il cimurro
<Synaptic> come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Synaptic: lo hai abilitato il 3d nelle impostazioni dell virtuale?
<Synaptic> no
<jester-> Synaptic: risolvi che i giochi win li fai su win
<Synaptic> eh ma pensavo che virtualizzando win... appunto
<Synaptic> dato che con vmware sul portatile va..
<Synaptic> volevo fare la stessa cosa sul fisso
<jester-> prova a giocare ut poi vedi se va
<Synaptic> a ut ci gioco diretto da ubuntu
<frigOvuotO_> io ho ut 2004 come azz è che quando inserisco il cd 2 non me lo piglia do ok e si sposta su NO
<Guest33164> salve! avrei bisogno di aiuto per collegare il mio laptop ad internet con un access point wireless da ubuntu. il problema è che quando avvio con microsoft la scheda wireless si accende, ma da ubuntu invece no, e non riesco a farla funzionare. qualcuno mi sa aiutare? gRAZIE
<jester-> Guest33164: che scheda hai
<Guest33164> ora guardo
<jester-> Guest33164: lspci | grep -i net
<frigOvuotO_> guest prima dovresti guardare nel tuo router il numero identificativo
<jester-> che centra il rutter
<frigOvuotO_> io ho fatto cosi
<frigOvuotO_> e sono riuscito a collegarlo
<Guest33164> wlan broadcom 802.11b/g
<jester-> Guest33164: come sospettavo. alla broadcom serve il firmware ma per installartlo devi essere connesso a internet by cavo
<jester-> Guest33164: lo puoi fare?
<Guest33164> ah... si può fare. quindi mi colego via cavo e poi che faccio?
<jester-> Guest33164: ti cooìlleghi e dai sudo apt-get update, quindi vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi e abiliti il consigliato
<Guest33164> ottimo. spero di riuscirci... Grazie mille e a presto
<jester-> Guest33164: seppòffà anche da non collegato ma è un po laborioso
<Guest33164> nono, domani mi procuro un cavo lungo (da divano)  e lo faccio
<Guest33164> Ancora grazie e a presto
<mielo> jester
<mielo> funziona
<jester-> mielo: bien
<mielo>  ma mi da qualche problema la connesione
<jester-> nel senso?
<jester-> mielo: spunta connetti autoamtico
<jester-> automatico*
<mielo> si lo fatto
<mielo>  ma ho dovuto mettere  ip io perchè nn riusciva a trovarlo
<Phyr0> ragazzi, qualcuno di voi conosce un progetto di video conferenza con streaming del desktop, teamspeak  ma sopratutto streaming stereo hq?
<Phyr0> un qualcosa di collaborativo insomma
<mielo> ma la messagistica istantani empaty nn si vuole connettere
<mielo> e com la connesione e u po lenta
<pepsi5> raga una domanda banale nn riesco a capire perkè dopo aver formattato una penna usb in fat 32 rendendola bootabile ubuntu nn me la boota grazie
<pepsi5> ho provato a modificare l'etc/fstab ma nn è servito a nulla .-.
<pepsi5> cosa m consigliate d fare da notare che sto seguendo una guida apposita ma senza ottenere risultati la guida è questa qui è un progetto abbastanza  recente http://wiki.geteasypeasy.com/How_to:_Using_Unetbootin#Install
<[Enrico]> pepsi5: fstab non ti serve per fare il boot da usb. devi usare il bios (cioè usare il tasto speciale per far apparire la lista dei device da cui bootare). non è come il cdrom che lo boota da solo
<pepsi5> è lo so ma sta in prima posizione enrico
<pepsi5> nn so piu' cosa pensare
<pepsi5> fatto era una opzione in hard disk drives thnx
<pepsi5> ^^
<pepsi5> ke pollo >.<
<Helias> Salve
<Helias> qualcuno sà dirmi come mai dopo che ho eseguito il comando chmod 777 a una cartella
<Helias> ora non posso cambiare + i permessi delle cartelle?
<Helias> sia entranod da root con gksu nautilus che creando 1 cartella e modificandola?
<Helias> risolto..
<valerio> ciao a tuti ragazzi
<valerio> ho una domanda
<valerio> su una scheda grafica
<valerio> sono passato da una nvidia a un ati perchè las nvidia si è rotta
<valerio> ora che driver devo installare x una ati radeon 9600 XT ?
<valerio> il gestore driver non mi dà nulla quindi vado su quelli ufficiali dal sito internet ?
<valerio> nessuno lo sà ?
<valerio> devo installare da repository il famoso driver fglrx o devo scaricare il .run dal sito ati ???
<ignotus> ciao
<Guest26269> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<selwa> buonasera a tutti! credo di aver combinato un danno, qualcuno mi può dare una mano a capirci qualcosa?
<Aizram> che hai combinato?
<selwa> allora, stavo cercando di installare un applicazione java, il primo sito che dava indicazioni l'ho seguito, e diceva di scrivere nel terminale "....bla bla bla", insomma poi senza leggere tutto ho premuto invio, solo che mi ha cancellato una serie di programmi credo e oltretutto java non funzia
<selwa> sudo aptitude install sun-java-6 plugin" questo è quello che ho inserito inizialmente
<selwa> e ha cancellato topo :libopenjpeg
<selwa> altre robe di linux
<selwa> tipo*
<selwa> libsnack2-alsa, unixobdc, tcl-tls, ..........
<selwa> sono fottuta?
<K99Brain_> selwa, il comando che hai dato è solo sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<K99Brain_> selwa, niente altro?
<selwa> no poi ho messo la password
<selwa> e quando mi ha chiesto continua? io: certo! senza pensare alle conseguenze..
<K99Brain_> selwa, ovvio
<K99Brain_> selwa, ma il comando preciso?
<selwa> quello li, ne più ne meno
<K99Brain_> selwa, beh, non torna
<K99Brain_> selwa, quel comando installa il java di sun e basta
<K99Brain_> non rimuove nulla
<K99Brain_> selwa, sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain_> !paste | selwa, metti tutto qui
<K99Brain_> maledizione, il bot è caduto
<K99Brain_> -.-
<selwa> non so che dirti, è andata così...fa la lettura dei pacchetti, dice che è impossibile trovare la versione candidata di java6, e i seguenti pacchetti saranno rimossi. finish
<selwa> non mi fa ctrl-c ctrl-v... non riesco a ricopiare tutto
<K99Brain_> selwa, copia tutto qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> aptitude fa l'autoremove automaticamente
<K99Brain_> ah, quindi il danno in realtà è precedente
<K99Brain_> uhm
<selwa> fatto
<K99Brain_> selwa, link
<selwa> quindi? cioè quello che interessa  a me è sapere se ho perso delle applicazioni per i programmi che mi tocca reinstallare
<K99Brain_> selwa, inoltre mi serve anche il contenuto di questo file: cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<K99Brain_> selwa, sempre su pastebin
<K99Brain_> selwa, link
<selwa> che link? ragazzi io sono un aliena in ste cose, per favore non date nulla di scontato
<K99Brain_> selwa, il link di pastebin
<selwa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570755/
<selwa> che file cat...?
<K99Brain_> ok
<K99Brain_> selwa, il pacchetto di java non c'entra nulla
<selwa> quindi?
<K99Brain_> selwa, quindi, se vuoi il java di sun, devi abilitare i repository partner
<selwa> che sono?
<selwa> :)
<K99Brain_> selwa, inoltre, se ti ha rimosso quei pacchetti, deve essere perchè in qualche operazione precedente avevi installato qualcosa che li aveva come dipendenza e che poi hai rimosso
<selwa> quindi niente di grave in sostanza?
<K99Brain_> selwa, direi di no, nulla di grave
<K99Brain_> selwa, per il java, vai su applicazioni > ubuntu software center
<selwa> beh al massimo me ne accorgerò
<K99Brain_> selwa, poi, vai su modifica > sorgenti software
<K99Brain_> selwa, vai su altro software e metti la spunta sui repo partner
<selwa> archive canonical?
<K99Brain_> si
<selwa> ok, do la modifica?
<K99Brain_> c'è scritto partner in fondo
<K99Brain_> si
<selwa> fatto
<K99Brain_> selwa, bene, chiudi e rifai sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain_> selwa, e infine ridai sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<selwa> sta elaborando aspetto che finisca, prima di chiudere, e sudo..bla bla sempre nel terminale?
<K99Brain_> si, aspetta sempre che finisca
<K99Brain_> selwa, inoltre se metti il sun java sarebbe bene che togliessi openjdk
<selwa> prima sudo apt-get update e dopo sun-java6?
<K99Brain_> selwa, si
<selwa> dice impossibile aprire il file di blocco, impossibile trovare directory e java non trovato
<K99Brain_> selwa, metti su pastebin
<selwa> si
<selwa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570757/
<selwa> -.-'
<K99Brain_> selwa, chiudi il software center
<selwa> il terminale?
<selwa> il resto è chiuso tutto
<K99Brain_> selwa, no, l'ubuntu software center
<selwa> chiuso
<K99Brain_> selwa, tutto chiuso?
<selwa> beh si, a meno che non sia invisibile
<K99Brain_> selwa, ridai sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain_> ah
<K99Brain_> ho visto adesso
<K99Brain_> selwa, avevi dimenticato il sudo
<selwa> si ha fatto tutto, sembra riuscito bene
<tull> mi è scompars la cartella Scaricati nella home
<tull> come ripristinarla?
<K99Brain_> selwa, quelle dove c'è scritto karmic
<K99Brain_> !netsplit | tull
<K99Brain_> diamine, siamo senza bot
<selwa> si
<K99Brain_> uff
<Claudinux> lol
<K99Brain_> tull, netsplit è quando due server IRC sulla stessa rete (come Freenode) si disconnettono l'uno dall'altro, così che gli utenti su un server non vedono più gli utenti sull'altro. Se questo sta accadendo adesso, semplicemente rilassati e goditi lo spettacolo. Vedi http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<K99Brain_> selwa, allora
<K99Brain_> selwa, sostituisci la parola lucid a karmic
<Claudinux> tull, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<selwa> ok provo
<selwa> poi?
<K99Brain_> selwa, poi fammi vedere su pastebin, così controllo
<tull> K99Brain_, non sono cosi nerd da definirlo spettacolo :)
<selwa> eh ma cosa devo fare? invio o altro? o te lo cpio così e basta?
<tull> K99Brain_, un tramonto è uno spettacolo
<K99Brain_> selwa, copia e basta, per controllare che non stai facendo casino
<enzotib> tull, se vai su #ubuntu dove ci sono oltre mille utenti, un netsplit *è* uno spettacolo
<selwa> ok
<selwa> :)
<selwa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570771/
<K99Brain_> selwa, ok, adesso va bene, salva e esci
<K99Brain_> selwa, e riadi di nuovo sudo apt-het update
<K99Brain_> selwa, e riadi di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain_> selwa, e ridai di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<K99Brain_> -.-
<tull> non c'è più la directory Scaricati nella home, come mai?
<selwa> ok ridò sudo apt-get java6 bla bla?
<K99Brain_> selwa, dopo l'update, si
<selwa> si hA FATTO
<K99Brain_> ok
<K99Brain_> fatto, hai il sun java
<selwa> no aspe, devo ritrovare la dicitura
<selwa> com'era? sudo apt-get java6 plugin e basta? così?
<alnuvola> salve
<alnuvola> scusate qualcuno mi sa spiegare come convertire un hd in fat in ntfs
<K99Brain_> alnuvola, devi riformattarlo
<K99Brain_> alnuvola, occhio che perdi tutti i dati
<K99Brain_> selwa, dicevo, tutto ok?
<alnuvola> K99Brain_ perdo i dati al 100%
<alnuvola> devo fare un backuo
<K99Brain_> alnuvola, si, formattando si
<alnuvola> *backup
<K99Brain_> perdi tutto
<selwa> K99 sta installando java :D!
<K99Brain_> ok
<alnuvola> capisco grazie mille ora penso a come fare 350 gb di backup
<selwa> K99 vediamo se dopo funziona
<selwa> K99 sembra che abbia finito. ora vedo.
<selwa> grazie mille cmq, vada come vada
<K99Brain_> ok
<Alex99> ciao, come faccio a modificare le voci di grub?
<selwa> boh no, cmq non mi trova la pagina chat che cerco, va beh amen. però già che ci sono ti chiedo un altra cosa,come faccio a trasportare l'audio anche nella barra bassa del desktop?
<K99Brain_> selwa, come? cioè l'icona?
<K99Brain_> selwa, click destro sull'icona, clicca su sposta
<K99Brain_> e lo porti giu
<selwa> ok grazie, sisi l'icona c'è e funziona, devo avviarla?
<selwa> cioè devo applicarla"?
<K99Brain_> selwa, non ho capito
<K99Brain_> che vuoi fare?
<davyde_> sera gente ho lubuntu su un portatile vecchio pero' i video in flash vanno male non ricordo se e' un problema di plugin o piu probabilmente e' proprio il pc che non ce la fa
<selwa> java funziona, secondo me è il sito che interessa a me che è malandato
<davyde_> ho installato flashplugin-installer
<tull> non c'è più la directory Scaricati nella home, come mai?
<alnuvola> k99Brain_ una volta che formatto come mi consigli di impostare hd, è per un mio amico che usa winzoz avevo pansato di fare due partizioni nfts da 500 gb
<selwa> mah
<pizzamano> Buonaseraaa!!
<loris> ciao a tutti
<selwa> ciao anche voi siete cervelloni di ubuntu?
<pizzamano> ho un problema con le partizioni da effettuare su un hard disk per poterci installare xp, qualcuno mi da una mano?
<loris> se dovessi scaricare dei nuovi temi x ubuntu dove li dovrei salvare??
<pizzamano> caspio tante domande e no answers, doh
<selwa> me too
<Logan_WP> Sembra che tutti avete domande, ma non ci sono aiutanti in giro.
<pizzamano> ahahha esatto
<selwa> si notato
<loris> che bello
<pizzamano> qualcuno si intende con ste partizioni? sto venendo matto..
<loris> c'e un bellissimo manuale in rete che ti spiega tutto sulle partizioni di ubuntu
<loris> pizzamano hai letto??
<pizzamano> uh, ora cerco, ora ho un problema piu grosso, la mia tipa mi fa: DOMANI TI DEVO ASSOLUTAMENTE PARLARE
<pizzamano> ahi ahi
<selwa> aiah
<pizzamano> ahhah da dove venite ubuntiani?
<pizzamano> ps. grazie loris
<tull> ho un problema ho ativato il microfono ma sento tutto quello che dico nelle cuffie
<tull> è nromale?
<pizzamano> gioca con alsamixer  e risolverai il problema
<tull> grazie tante
<tull> ...
<pizzamano> aspe che provo..
<pizzamano> la voce MIC
<pizzamano> abbassala
<Logan_WP> Chiedo scusa per il mio italiano, come io sto usando Google Translate. Questo non è un canale molto attivo, e si avrà più fortuna usando solo i forum per chiedere aiuto.
<tull> pizzamano, mic o front mic?
<tull> pizzamano, mic ce l'ho disattivato
<pizzamano> e front mic?
<tull> attivo al massimo
<pizzamano> prova a disattivarlo con il tasto M
<tull> ok fatto
<pizzamano> ora?
<riccardofesta> salve
<pizzamano> wela riccardo
<pizzamano> ma logan perchè non se ne va in una chat americana? ahahah
<riccardofesta> sono nuovo di xchat
<tull> pizzamano, non va piu il microfono
<selwa> utile pizzamano! hahah
<pizzamano> allora lascialo su O però abbassalo
<pizzamano> volevo dire " 00 "
<Logan_WP> pizzamano: Buona domanda.
<loris> qualcuno che s'inyende di temi x ubuntu???
<pizzamano> Logan : buona risposta
<jafo1> ciao, qualcuno può darmi una mano a stanare un problema relativamente all'uso di caldav (in lettura/scrittura)  fra evolution 2.32 e zimbra? con evolution 2.28 funzionava.. con evo 2.30 no,  con 2.32 nemmeno.
<tull> pizzamano, però mi sento comunque nelle cuffie, io vorrei che mi registrasse senza che io mi sentissi nelle cuffie
<Panaclerio> sto impazzendo con il vnc, cerco di controllare ubuntu da un android, ma alcune volte non si collega, credo dipenda dal pc, ma non capisco come mai, è possibile monitorare le richieste di connessione sulla porta 5900?
<jafo1> panaclerio: prova con netstat.
<jafo1> o tcpdump..
<loris> qualcuno che s'inyende di temi x ubuntu???
<pizzamano> che problema hai loris?
<Logan_WP> loris: Questo non è il canale per il supporto Xubuntu.
<pizzamano> @tull , prova a attivare e disattivare le varie voci sull'alsamixer
<ubottu-it> pizzamano: Error: "tull" is not a valid command.
<pizzamano> tull , prova a attivare e disattivare le varie voci sull'alsamixer
<Logan_WP> !xubuntu | loris
<pizzamano> fin quando non ti senti nelle casse
<Logan_WP> @xubuntu
<ubottu-it> Logan_WP: Error: "xubuntu" is not a valid command.
<loris> scusa ma se ho sempre fatto domande x ubuntu e mi hanno risposto
<pizzamano> tull : prova anche a guardare in sistema - preferenze - audio
<ubuntu4ever> ciao ragazzi mi spiegate come si fa ad allargare la finestra di DosBox che mi rimane mignon e sinceramente a giocarci fa un pò schifo...grazie x le eventuali risposte
<jafo1> scusatemi, sono caduto..
<tull> pizzamano, alsamixer è un casino se uno non sa dove sbattere la testa
<jafo1> dicevo, la configurazione di caldav che stò usando è questa:caldav://$server/dav/$user@$domain/$calendar_name
<jafo1> con o senza ssl
<jafo1> impostando lo username al pari dell'indirizzo di posta..
<jafo1> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<pizzamano> tull io avevo lo stesso problema, ci ho pasticciato 2 minuti e ho risolto...
<tull> non capisco la differenza tra front mic e mic
<tull> ho un front
<tull> due front mic
<tull> un mic ed un mic boost
<Panaclerio> appenna viene caricato gnome all'avvio mi viene chiesta la password dal network applett (almeno credo) è possibile eliminare tale richiesta?
<tull> e mille altre cose
<ubuntu4ever> ehi c'è nessuno
<azmodeus> hmmm... salve...
<azmodeus> ragazzi, ho una domanda... ma quando uso il gestore dei pacchetti e scarico qualcosa
<azmodeus> questo qualcosa dove va a finire e come faccio ad installare il pacchetto in questione? ç_ç
<tull> se puoi usa ubuntu software center che è piu semplice, comunque fai applica
<tull> azmodeus, una volta che l'hai installato, clicca col click destro del mouse sul pacchetti e vedi le prorietà
<tull> c'è una scheda installati
<tull> azmodeus, capito?
<mario_> sera a tutti
<azmodeus> tull... uhmm... credo di si... quindi insomma, una volta che lo scarica lo devo installare sempre dal gestore?
<mario_> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare nel montare ed estrarre un file img
<tull> scusa tu selezioni il pacchetto, fai applica e poi basta
<tull> azmodeus, tu selezioni il pascchetto ti viene fuori installa , selezioni e poi vai su applica
<mario_> ho bisogno di aiuto non riesco ad estrarre il contenuto di un file con estensione img
<tull> azmodeus, mi sembra semplice, l'unica cosa che devi sapere è di usare applica per installarlo
<azmodeus> tull, ti ringrazio! ^^ al momento sono su crunchbang, mi serve per installare su ubuntu un client irc per poter ovviare ad un altro problema... che vorrei discutere con voi appena posso entrare in chat da quell'installazione! :P
<azmodeus> scusate, è che sono davvero nuovo nel settore... ^^ sto cercando di ripulire la mia mente dalla zozzeria ms
<tull> azmodeus, comunque puoi usare anche ubuntu software center che per alcune cose è piu comodo
<tull> ma meno avanzato
<azmodeus> tull, sto scrivendo tutto! così appena operativo testerò!
<mario_> c'e nessuno che e in grado di aiutarmi nell'estrarre questo file perpiacere
<tull> mario_, se clicchi col destro non compare un estrai?
<tull> con i files iso funziona
<mario_> no tull purtroppo e un iso particolare
<mario_> leggendo alcune guide
<mario_> dice che il file si deve montare e poi estrarre con comando da terminale
<tull> mario_, quindi non compare nessun "estrai qui"?
<mario_> no
<mario_> nulla estrai qui
<tull> puoi usare acetoneiso2
<tull> mario_, acetoneiso c'è in ubuntu software center, almeno in ubuntu lucid
<Alex99> Ciao, come si fa a modificare le voci di grub?
<reyarth> sera :)   ragazzi ho un  problema, glom su kde non mi si avvia, e da consolle mi da questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570801/
<tull> Alex99, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci
<Alex99> grazie.
<jafo1> qualcuno può darmi una mano con zimbra ed gnome evolution?
<azmodeus> una cosa... qualcuno di voi conosce crunchbang?
<tull> che caratteristiche ha?
<reyarth> sera :) ragazzi ho un problema, glom su kde non mi si avvia, e da consolle mi da questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/570801/
<ZaBnT> ciao a tutti
<ZaBnT> domanda :
<mario_> tull scusa ancora ma mi da errore
<mario_> dice impossibile estrarre immagini multisettore o prova in un menu superiore
<ZaBnT> dopo aver aggiornato il sistema ubuntu 10.10 Server , si blocca alla fine della riga ho : initramfs
<tull> mario_, acetoneiso non funziona?
<azmodeus> tull, dunque, se non sto capendo male... qui dice debian gnu/linux based, utilizza openbox window manager e xfce desktop. veloce, pienamente editabile.. ma non sono sicuro di capire granché
<azmodeus> tull: un amico che mi ha consigliato di provarlo mi ha detto che è in pratica una versione di ubuntu ultramodificata... o qualcosa del genere...
<tull> beh openbox è editabile ma è scomodo
<tull> azmodeus, openbo puoi provarlo anche su ubuntu
<tull> openbox
<mario_> tull manco acetoniso funge nulla da fare
<mario_> 2. estrarre il system.img:
<mario_> mkdir temp
<mario_> mkdir new_system
<mario_> mount -o loop system.img temp
<mario_> cp -av temp new_system
<FloodBotIt2> mario_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<mario_> Ora si lavorerà sulla cartella new_system
<tull> azmodeus, se vuoi provala con virtualbox
<azmodeus> si immagino! se poi questo è una versione modificata di ubuntu ^^
<tull> azmodeus, come vedi è molto minimale
<azmodeus> tull, sisi...sono qui con quella infatti! =) chiedevo per avere info... canali, o cose simili... finora ne ho trovato solo uno in inglese...
<tull> mi sembra una cosa di nicchia
<tull> azmodeus, se vuoi l'emozione vai con la slackware
<tull> azmodeus, non si capisce se diceh che va veloce solo perchè ha openbox
<tull> probabilmente si ed avrà disattivato molti servizi
<ZaBnT> chi mi suggerisce ? grazie
<azmodeus> tull, vero... non si capisce... ma pare che faccia particolare riferimento a questo openbox... e al fatto che sia studiato per essere veloce... (vuoi velocità? Usa tinycore... gh)
<tull> azmodeus, beh si sa che openbox è piu veloce, ma è anche piu scomodo
<mario_> tull non va acetoniso
<tull> mario_, magari è rovinato il file img
<azmodeus> tull: comunque slackware mi hanno detto che è prediligibile se si vuole sfruttare il server... lo conosco... ma non mi ispira più di tanto! =P
<mario_> non credo e un file per un sistema operativo android
<tull> azmodeus, è la cosidetta one man distro
<azmodeus> tull, probabile.... mi pare più spartano... mi piace quando non viene tutto comodo e subito... si impara meglio secondo me...
<tull> è la distro spartana per eccellenza slackware
<tull> anzi se sei veramente maochista installa gentoo
<azmodeus> tull, uhmmm... slackware è sempre interfacciata kde?
<tull> slackware è creata e mantenuta da una sola persona (o quasi) ed è una delle prime distribuzioni linux
<azmodeus> gentoo... lo voglio provare... ^^ è che oggi ne ho già provato tante... e mi sono soffermato qui... (mi è piaciuta anche sabayon a primo achito a dire il vero...)
<tull> azmodeus, si è con kde, la slackware con gnome è gslacky ma è un altro progetto
<mario_> tull e questa quella che devo riuscire ad estrarre puoi aiutarmi?
<mario_> http://centocose.forumfree.it/?t=51221026
<tull> azmodeus, se riesci ad installarla :)
<azmodeus> tull, ho avuto un po' paura a dire il ver... ho l'hdd un po' pienotto e pensavo mi stesse facendo problemi... quindi ho abbandonato l'idea... simpatica la musica in sottofondo comunque! XD
<tull> quale musica?
<azmodeus> tull, non so... una musica che m'è partita quando ho lanciato in live... :)
<tull> azmodeus, però gentoo vive in cattive acque, l'ultima release è del 2009, ma forse è per come è fatta, non l'ho mai usata,  ma è un mondo a parte
<azmodeus> tull, mai visto gentoo... =) forse ho fatto confusione... parlavo della musica di sottofondo di sabayon... ora metto in download gentoo... e a dire il vero voglio provare anche red hat, che mi ispira...
<tull> comunque sono piu minimali, cioè decidi tutto te o quasi , quindi sono piu complicate da usare
<tull> azmodeus, gentoo ci rinuncerei, ci metti giorni interi ad installarla
<tull> azmodeus, perchè configuri tutto fino nei dettagli piu insignificanti
<azmodeus> tull, mi piacciono le sfide... XD devo imparare a usare questo benedetto linux... XD
<tull> metti archlinux non è male, io l'ho usata per un po' di tempo
<azmodeus> comunque, ragazzi, ora vi devo lasciare... grazie per la chiacchierata... (archlinux è compreso nei progetti... XD )
<azmodeus> alla prossima.. notte...
<tull> è strutturata bene, i file in /etc sono strutturati bene
<tull> non è difficile usare archlinux, l'ho fatto pure io
<OverMe> hi
<LostInMyHead> ciao OverMe
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-23
<pepsi4> raga' com'era la procedura per lo schermo nero il file Xorg in sostanza lo dovevo riconfigurare iusto?
<pepsi4> grauie jester
<pepsi4> ;)
<pepsi4> ma dio caro nnessuno dei 40 m puo' aiutare?
<pepsi4> il problema è ke nn posso nemmeno accedere al termininale
<pepsi4> sembra morire m da la scheramta d'avvio e si ferma li
<pepsi4> anzi poi schermata nera
<pepsi4> nera nerissima
<pepsi4> ^^
<pepsi4> enzotib
<pepsi4> m aiuti
<pepsi4> ma io dico ma ke supporto date se nn aiutate le persone
<pepsi4> ve lo faccio chiude sto canale prima o poi pD
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> datti una calmata
<OverMe> che qui nessuno ti deve niente
<pepsi4> sn calmo
<pepsi4> ^^
<OverMe> si vede
<pepsi4> cercavo un consiglio
<pepsi4> ;)
<OverMe> se nessuno ti risponde, o non sanno aiutarti o non stanno leggendo, e data l'ora è anche plausibile
<pepsi4> vabbè devo reistallare ho capito
<pepsi4> grazie mille over me
<pepsi4> semplice ed efficace
<pepsi4> ;)
<OverMe> lo so
<pepsi4> mettendo il live posso riconfigurare il mio xorg?
<retr> salve a tutti
<OverMe> si
<pepsi4> bene
<pepsi4> il problema ke qst os è poco diffuso alla fine è ubuntu credo
<retr> non riesco ad abilitare gli effetti visivi qualcuno sa' aiutarmi?
<OverMe> puoi riconfigurare anche partendo da recovery
<pepsi4> da recovery nel senso alt+f11?
<pepsi4> cioè da terminale?
<pepsi4> è strano il live nn mi da problemi d grafica
<OverMe> da recovery intendo al boot, scegli il kernel recovery invece di quello normale
<OverMe> al menù di grub
<pepsi4> nn ho grub ho solo questo os sul mio netbook
<pepsi4> e nn ha recovery
<pepsi4> è easypeasy nn so se lo conosci
<OverMe> allora devi premere esc (o shift) poco prima che parte ubuntu e ti spunta il menù
<pepsi4> già fatto ma nn mi appare nulla .-.
<OverMe> ehi un momento, non hai neanche una ubuntu ufficiale?
<pepsi4> si ke l'ho
<pepsi4> in sostanza questo easy peasy mette a disposizione varie tipologie di os per netbook
<pepsi4> e io ho quella del 10.04
<pepsi4> d ubuntu
<OverMe> si ma non è ufficiale
<pepsi4> nn lo so overme .-.
<OverMe> eh te lo sto dicendo io
<OverMe> e poi, in seguito a cosa hai schermo nero?
<OverMe> che hai fatto?
<pepsi4> lo sai prima avevo messo ubuntu 10.04 ma avendo paura di bruciare qualke componente l'ho tolto
<pepsi4> anke perkè ho un eeepc quindi cn prestazioni assai  scarse
<OverMe> aeee
<OverMe> mi dici in seguito a cosa hai lo schermo nero?
<pepsi4> veramente mi è successo prima ke cn lo schermo nero mmi dicesse ke che  ubuntu doveva girare cn grafica bassa
<pepsi4> e io ho scelto la grafica bassa poi al riavvio è rimasto schermo nero
<OverMe> ok, e la grafca bassa è successo dopo che..?
<pepsi4> dopo ke ho aggiornato
<pepsi4> visto ke è tt in inglese .-.
<pepsi4> update
<OverMe> mancava il pacchetto della lingua installato evidentemente
<pepsi4> già
<pepsi4> allora lo accendo e premo esc?
<pepsi4> mi dice solo HDD
<pepsi4> hard disk
<pepsi4> fail
<pepsi4> passo al live
<pepsi4> azzO
<pepsi4> ora si ke è bello incasinato
<OverMe> ?
<pepsi4> ora te lo faccio vedere
<pepsi4> in sostanza mi da una serie di errori
<pepsi4> fanculo
<ichi_> sera a tutti
<ichi_> sapete per caso comemai non esiste simple-agent su ubuntu?
<ichi_> fa parte del pacchetto bluez ma nn c'è
<pepsi4> maledetto easy peasy maledetto eeepc
<pepsi4> possibile che i jack per inserire le cuffie siano attaccate alla motherboard??
<pepsi4> se l'hanno fatto sono proprio dei veri bastardi
<pepsi4> pD
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<cricido> Failed to fetch http://ftp.it.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 213.92.8.5 80]
<cricido> se faccio update una afilza
<cricido> sfilza
<enzotib> cricido, ancora con etch stai?
<enzotib> mettici oldstable al posto di etch e forse funziona
<cricido> spe
<enzotib> anzi no, perché oldstable è lenny, quindi niente
<OverMe> o magari vai nel channel adatto
<enzotib> appunto
<cricido> si si
<cricido> scusate avete ragione ma io conosco qui
<cricido> perche uso ubuntu
<mielo> buongiorno a tutti
<mielo> volevo chiedere se qualcuno puo dirmi come faccio a scarricare i driver per la webcam del pc???
<mielo> io ho ubunto 10.10 istallato da poco
<glpiana> mielo, webcam usb o interna a un portatile?
<mielo> interna al portatile
<mielo> pc sony vaio
<glpiana> mielo, con cosa l'hai provata?
<mielo> nn lo provata ma facendo un ricerca nn la trova tra i programmi
<glpiana> mielo, non ho capito: senza provarla hai deciso che non funziona?
<glpiana> mielo, fai così: vai su applicazioni -> audio e video -> cabina per webcam cheese
<glpiana> mielo, dimmi se lì funziona
<mielo> cabina per web cam nn c'è
<glpiana> mielo, allora vai su software center e installa cheese
<mielo> mi potresti dire come si chiama il software?
<glpiana> cheese
<glpiana> scusa devo andare
<mielo> om grazie mille
<cricido> ragazzi ma non capisco la differenza fra apt e aptitude
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Diels-Alder1> ciao a tutti ho un problema serio il mio eeepc 1201n con ubuntu 10.10 64bit installazione fresh non vede il cavetto internet funziona solo il wifi!!!!!!
<Diels-Alder1> qualcuno sa darmi una mano per vedere come mai?
<OverMe> lspci nel paste
<Diels-Alder1> !paste
<Diels-Alder1> paste!
<Diels-Alder1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571042/
<OverMe> ifconfig anche
<cricido> dopo l upgrade di versione ogni volta che voglio installare mi da following packages have been kept back: e una valanga di pacchetti
<OverMe> cricido, parli ancora di debian?
<cricido> ops canale errato scusate
<Diels-Alder1> OverMe: scusa
<Diels-Alder1> mi sono assentato
<Diels-Alder1> http://pastebin.com/JaLLjrKP
<OverMe> Diels-Alder1, il cavo è attaccato?
<Diels-Alder1> esatto
<OverMe> c'è il dhcp in quella rete?
<Diels-Alder1> no
<Diels-Alder1> ip fissi
<OverMe> già provato a darlo a mano con ifconfig e vedere se pinga?
<Diels-Alder1> no
<Diels-Alder1> perchè non so che comando dare
<Diels-Alder1> usando da sempre i network manager non mi sono mai chiesto come si ci collegasse da terminale....
<Diels-Alder1> :-( mea culpa
<OverMe> sudo ifconfig eth0 ip netmask mask
<OverMe> nel tuo caso sarà qualcosa tipo
<OverMe> sudo ifconfig eth0 42.50.14.qualcosa netmask 255.255.255.252
<Diels-Alder1> ok fatto
<Diels-Alder1> ifconfig
<Diels-Alder1> scusa
<Diels-Alder1> che faccio ora?
<OverMe> ifconfig
<OverMe> vediamo se ha preso l'ip
<Diels-Alder1> ok ha preso l'ip
<Diels-Alder1>           indirizzo inet:160.78.98.46  Bcast:160.78.98.255  Maschera:255.255.255.0
<OverMe> stacca la wifi e prova a pingare qualcosa nella rete
<OverMe> asp no
<Diels-Alder1> ok
<OverMe> lol ma che indirizzi avete...
<OverMe> vai prova a pingare 160.78.98.qualcosa
<OverMe> stacca prima la wifi
<Diels-Alder1> perdiamo la connessione
<Diels-Alder1> a dopo al massimo
<OverMe> ok
<Diels-Alder1> eccomi
<Diels-Alder1> niente
<Diels-Alder1> non va
<Diels-Alder1> Bcast cos'è? il gateway???
<OverMe> no è il broadcast
<Diels-Alder1> ok
<Diels-Alder1> cmq non funziona proprio
<OverMe> Diels-Alder1, torno tra 5 minuti, devo comprare il cibo
<Diels-Alder1> io vado a casa a mangia
<Diels-Alder1> re
<Diels-Alder1> ci sentiamo nel pomeriggio al massimo
<Diels-Alder1> grazie lo stesso OverMe
<Diels-Alder1> bye
<DPMWEB> BUON GIORNO HO BISOGNIO DI AIUTO
<massimo18> !maiuscolo
<DPMWEB> scusa
<massimo18> uhm non c'è il bot
<massimo18> ok non scrivere maiuscolo grazie :)
<DPMWEB> ok
<DPMWEB> io ho windows 7 quale versione devo prendere di ubuntu per installarla come siastema alternativo?
<DPMWEB> ci sei massimo18
<DPMWEB> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<massimo18> DPMWEB: il privato non è gradito se non ti rispondo rivolgiti al canale chi sa risponde
<N41T> !realse
<N41T> DPMWEB: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<po> ciao, ho riperso tutte le stampanti dal mio ubuntu, già una volta mi a vevate aiutato, praticamente era quallcosa sul cups, che si era cancellato, oggi ho capito perchè si è cancellato, in pratica ho tentato di stampare su una stampante un documento pdf creato direttamente dal web, mi si è inchiodato il pc, ho spe4nto riacceso e non vedo più le stampanti
<po> su sistema > amministrazione > stampa non vedo più nemmeno una stampante!!! cosa posso fare?
<po> jester ci sei?
<po> signori cosa devo fare?
<Odo> !release
<ubottu-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<N41T> \away
<Birichino> salve
<Birichino> c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | Birichino
<ubottu-it> Birichino: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Birichino> ok :)
<Birichino> allora ho connessione alice adsl senza fili con router zyxel e la navigazione internet è lenta
<Birichino> ho già tentato di tutto anche cambiare Browser,  ma nulla
<Birichino> sempre lenta
<po> glpiana ciao ho perso il servere delle stampanti cosa devo fare?
<Birichino> Qualhe suggerimento?
<Birichino> *Qualche
<glpiana> Birichino, hai provato a cambiare i dns
<glpiana> ?
<glpiana> po, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | po
<ubottu-it> po: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Birichino> glpiana si ma non funziona
<glpiana> Birichino, che scheda wifi hai? (prendi la riga dal comando lspci)
<minipc> buongiorno a tutti
<po> glpiana ok fatto poi?
<glpiana> po, metti quanto esce su pastebin
<minipc> sono giorni che cerco il modo di attivare effetti visivi ma senza successo
<Birichino> incollo tutto?
<minipc> anche seguendo procedure lette da vari forum niente da fare ,qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?grazie
<po> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571095/ glpiana è la seconda volta che mi succede
<Birichino> comunque ho un scheda Wlan dell'asus
<glpiana> po, non è che per altri motivi hai dovuto resettare gnome? giustificherebbe la sparizione
<glpiana> Birichino, cerca la riga della wifi oppure metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Birichino
<ubottu-it> Birichino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<po> no glpiana nessun resetto , ho semplicmemtne stampato un pdf creato da internet e poi mi ha perso le stampanti, ma second ome è assurdo non puo perdere le stampanti cosi!!
<po> l'unica cosa adesso che ci penso avevo tentadto di passare dall 10.04 alla 10.10 nnon riuscendoci
<Birichino> collegata usb
<glpiana> po, non so, non mi è mai successo. ricrea la stampante
<glpiana> Birichino, ok, se è usb allora mi serve l'output di lsusb
<po> sono 7 stampanti, !!! ma non le ho perse,. la'ltra volta qui in chat, mi avete dato un comando da terminalei e magiocamente sono tornate, ora non mi ricordo quwel comando pero!!
<Birichino> glpiana--->us 001 Device 004: ID 0b05:1706 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. WL-167G v1 802.11g Adapter [Ralink RT2500USB]
<glpiana> po, boh. se ti ricordi il giorno in cui hai chiesto assistenza controlliamo. ci sono i log apposta
<Attivism> ciao
<glpiana> Birichino, metti su pastebin l'output del comando: lsmod
<Birichino> sì è quella la WL-167g
<Birichino> la riconosce -_-
<glpiana> Birichino, metti su pastebin l'output del comando: lsmod
<Attivism> ragazzi voi usate i2p2
<po> glpiana non ricordo!!!!
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Attivism
<ubottu-it> Attivism: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Birichino> ok glpiana un attimo please
<glpiana> Birichino, fai con comodo :)
<Attivism> il servizio i2p2 anonimizza l'IP
<glpiana> Attivism, se hai un problema, esponilo e chi sa ti aiuta. questo canale serve a questo
<Attivism> l'ho fatto
<glpiana> Attivism, no, non l'hai fatto. ci hai dato questa informazione: il servizio i2p2 anonimizza l'IP
<glpiana> Attivism, non hai detto altro
<Attivism> ????
<Attivism> era una domanda scusa
<glpiana> Attivism, ah ecco :)
<Attivism> si giuto
<Birichino> glpiana ---->http://paste.ubuntu.com/571102/
<Birichino> non ho idea di cosa ho fatto :)
<glpiana> Birichino, giusto giusto. sto guardando
<Attivism> se si ha un router che fa da getway bisogna configurare anche il router per i2p2?
<Birichino> glpiana ah ok scusa
<glpiana> Attivism, io non so risponderti. ma qui sei off topic
<glpiana> !chat | Attivism
<ubottu-it> Attivism: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Attivism> lo utilizzo su ubuntu 10
<Attivism> questo servizio lo sai che ogni distro ha lasua conf
<glpiana> Attivism, sì vabbè, anche io gioco coi giochi in flash su ubuntu, ma non chiedo qui come passare gli schermi :D
<Birichino> glpiana con xp la navigazione è normale uso una protezione wpa con la parola chiave
<Attivism> questo parla di xp
<glpiana> Birichino, una cosa che puoi porvare a fare è vedere se cambia qualcosa togliendo momentaneamente la protezione dal router
<Attivism> voi comi vi anonimate su ubuntu?
<glpiana> Attivism, scusa ma non ti riesco a seguire? chi è che parla di xp?
<glpiana> io non mi anonimo
<glpiana> se si può dire :)
<Attivism> dai...
<Attivism> davvero
<glpiana> Birichino, fai una cosa. stacca e riattacca la penna wifi e poi in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail         e metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> Attivism, davvero cosa?
<Attivism> non ti anonimi
<Attivism> tu non hai mai usato i2p2
<glpiana> Attivism, ma perchè dovrei? ma soprattutto perchè ne stiamo parlando su questo canale?
<glpiana> !chat | Attivism e due
<ubottu-it> Attivism e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Birichino> stacco la protezione prima? glpiana
<Birichino> cioè tolgo
<glpiana> Birichino, fai una cosa e poi un'altra. scegli tu da cosa partire
<Attivism> ok
<Birichino> glpiana ci provo
<glpiana> Attivism, prova a vedere qui se ti è utile http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<Attivism> questi li so a memoria
<Attivism> cmq grazie
<minipc> glpiana: x chiedere degli effeti visivi mi consigli di provare a chiedere su chat?forse non sono inerenti a questo canale!
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> minipc, no no va bene qui. vediamo che ti succede. vai su aspetto effetti visimi, metti normale e cosa fa?
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana  :)
<Birichino> glpiana ok
<glpiana> Birichino, che cosa stai provando a fare ora?
<minipc> non va'
<minipc> non si schioda da nessun effetto
<glpiana> minipc, non va non dice nulla. che messaggio ottieni?
<minipc> glpiana: cerca i driver poi mi dice:impossibile applicare effetti visivi e chiude tutto
<Birichino> glpiana ---->http://paste.ubuntu.com/571109/
<glpiana> minipc, oki, apri un temrinale e scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<Birichino> glpiana ora provo a eliminare la protezione
<glpiana> !paste | minipc
<ubottu-it> minipc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<minipc> mi dice yes
<glpiana> minipc, vorrei vedere le righe che sono uscite
<minipc> glpiana: il comando adesso non mi da' nulla ma fino a ieri mi dava yes
<minipc> non me lo spiego
<glpiana> minipc, aspetta allora, digita solo glxinfo      che darà vari errori e metti su apstebin
<minipc> ok
<minipc> glpiana: non serve paste,una riga sola:name of display: :0.0 Errore di segmentazione
<minipc> questo è quanto mi da'
<Birichino> glpiana si insomma non è proprio un cannone
<minipc> devo avere un casino con la scheda grafica mi sa'
<Birichino> glpiana ho eliminato la protezione della rete
<Birichino> ma non migliora di molto
<Birichino> mah.
<glpiana> minipc, pessimo. scheda video ati?
<glpiana> Birichino, con cosa controlli la qualità della connessione? sensazione o qualche sito che fa test di velocità?
<minipc> intel i945 è un piccolo net
<glpiana> minipc, che hai provato ad installarci?
<minipc> glpiana : è andato bene x 10 minuti dopo installato 10.10
<Birichino> con il confronto rispetto a windows dove la connesione va via liscia
<glpiana> minipc, ah è un avanzamento da 10.04?
<minipc> no
<minipc> tramite cd
<glpiana> minipc, hai aggiornato dopo aver installato?
<minipc> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Birichino, magari i driver per windows son fatti meglio
<glpiana> minipc, digita in un terminale: uname -a
<minipc> glpiana: ho messo su compiz e acceleration 3d
<glpiana> minipc, hai messo compiz e acceleration3d? e che vuol dire? compiz c'è già e il resto cos'è?
<minipc> vuoi su paste?ma è una riga sola
<glpiana> minipc, metti qui la riga
<minipc> un acceleratore grafico credo trovato su software centre
<glpiana> minipc, cerca di risalire al pacchetto in questione e poi dimmi
<Birichino> glpiana e forse è quello :) scusa esco un momento :)
<minipc> Linux mio-Compaq-Mini-110c-1000 2.6.35-27-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 11 21:01:29 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> minipc, scrivi: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.35-27-generic
<minipc> glpiana: il pacchetto è driconf
<minipc> ok questo metto su paste
<Claudia> ciao a tutti ho un piccolo problema
<glpiana> Claudia, esponilo chi sa ti aiuta
<minipc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571120/
<Claudia> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> minipc, perchè usi i repository proposed?
<minipc> li disattivo?
<minipc> non sono pratico glpiana
<Claudia> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571121/
<glpiana> minipc, rispondi please
<Claudia> ho reinstallato ho avuto lo stesso problema con un altro PC ed era colpa degli export sbagliati in /etc/profile....
<Claudia> adesso però sembrano a posto e su questa installazione nuova altro PC continua a non funzionare
<Claudia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571121/
<Claudia> ecco /etc/profile
<Claudia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571124/
<glpiana> Claudia, quindi tu hai una installazione nuova, senza aver toccato nulla avvii il programma delle stampanti e non si avvia?
<Claudia> esatto
<Claudia> installato ieri se non erro
<glpiana> Claudia, fatto gli aggiornamenti?
<Claudia> si credo
<glpiana> torno subito
<Claudia> sono partita cmq dalla versione 10.04.2
<Claudia> gli aggiornamenti dovrebbero essere ok gia di suo
<Claudia> glpiana: il problema l'altra volta era che $PATH era alla fine della stringa in /etc/profile quindi l'export poneva come path del python prima quello di quel software specifico e poi quello di sistema... + o - credo fosse così
<glpiana> Claudia, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update        e quando finisce dai: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> Claudia, quei problemi da soli non si creano
<glpiana> tu aggiorna, io bevo un caffè
<Claudia> lo o
<Claudia> so
<Claudia> ok
<Claudia> niente da aggiornare
<glpiana> caffè
<Claudia> ok
<sollletico> mi sono sparite le icone > riduci a icona > kiudi > ingradisci < come faccio a ripristinarle
<sollletico> ?
<sollletico> OverMe: c 6?
<sollletico> jester-: c6?
<sollletico> cè qualcuno?
<nicotano> sollletico, stai calmino
<sollletico> nicotano: lo sono,,, x natura,,, come fo' a ripristinarle?
<nicotano> sollletico, da dove sono sparite le icone
<sollletico> da TUTTE le finestre qualunque apro
<nicotano> sollletico, prova a cambiare tema
<sollletico> nicotano: sino a ieri c erano... le 3 icone x ogni finestra la X per kiuderla e le altre 2 x ridurre a icona o ingrandire
<minipc> scusate mi ero disconnesso
<nicotano> sollletico, cambia tema
<sollletico> nicotano: eppure è lo stesso d sempre,,, quando c erano le 3 icone era lo stesso tema
<minipc> glpiana, scusa ma ho perso la connessione ci sei ancora?
<nicotano> sollletico, preferenze aspetto selezioni il tema in uso poi personalizza e scegli il bordo finestra
<jafo1> ciao
<jafo1> c'è qualcuno che ha litigato di recente con evolution e webdav e zimbra?
<sollletico> nicotano: fatto ma nn è cambiato nulla nn c so' le 3 icone
<nicotano> sollletico, aspetta 1 secondo che ti passo una info portare al default tutto
<sollletico> nicotano: nn capisco la causa :( nn ho modificato nulla :( ieri c erano :(
<nicotano> sollletico,  rinominare o eliminare nella home le dir nascoste   .gnome .gnome2 .gnome2_private  .config   .gconf e .gconfd e poi riavviare la sessione di gnome, berranno ricreate con le impostazioni standard
<nicotano> verranno*
<sollletico> '... e poi riawiare la sessione d gnome' come?
<sollletico> nicotano: '... e poi riawiare la sessione d gnome' come?
<nicotano> sollletico, termina sessione
<sollletico> nicotano: cioè? elimino le dir poi riawio pc e ubuntu?
<nicotano> basta riavviare la sessione c'è la voce nel menù a destra
<nicotano> termina sessione
<sollletico> nicotano: nn ho trovato .gnome ,,, tutte le altre si,,, ke faccio? le elimino e poi riawio pc e ubuntu?
<nicotano> sollletico, quel che non c'è non si toglie :)
<minipc> ho un problema con gli effetti visivi qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<nicotano> !compiz | minipc
<ubottu-it> minipc: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<glpiana> Claudia, in che lingua è la tua ubuntu?
<Claudia> ita
<glpiana> minipc, ti chiedevo prima perchè usi i proposed? per far andare qualche periferica in particolare?
<minipc> glpiana nessun motivo particolare
<Claudia> glpiana: il problema l'altra volta era nel profile ma sta volta il profile è a posto
<minipc> credevo solo che cosi' avrei avuto maggiori aggiornamenti
<Claudia> credo sia il path di python che non sia giusto
<glpiana> minipc, allora riavvia e scegli il kernel 2.6.35-25 e vediamo che fa
<Claudia> e se lo va a pescare in /usr/local dove non trova il gobject
<minipc> glpiana , scusa l'ignoranza lo trovo dove ?
<Claudia> glpiana: pensa che python mi dice che è la versione 2.5.5 ma in realtà è 2.6.5
<nicotano> minipc, al boot nel menu che ti appare
<nicotano> scegli il kernel
<glpiana> Claudia, apt-cache policy python
<minipc> ok ora provo
<minipc> a dopo
<Birichino> rieccomi
<glpiana> Birichino, controlla se hai installato un pacchetto: dpkg -l | grep wireless
<glpiana> Birichino, metti su pastebin
<Claudia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571141/
<glpiana> Claudia, e dove vedi che è 2.5.5?
<Claudia> glpiana: se do il comando python in shell
<Birichino> ho scaricato i driver dal sito ufficiale per la mia scheda di rete Wlan 167-g dal sito dell'asus come faccio a installarli?
<Claudia> python            python2           python2.5         python2.5-config  python2.6         python-config     pythonsh
<Claudia> questo è il tab di python glpiana non ti suona strano?
<glpiana> Claudia, dpkg -l | grep python
<Claudia> non è che è fuori gioco il link simbolico che mi rimanda python a 2.5.5 anzichè  a 2.6.5
<Claudia> ???
<glpiana> Claudia, se l'installazione è nuova non mi spiego la presenza di più di una versione contemporaneamente
<Claudia> i vari software di chimica computazionale
<Claudia> ognuno reintroduce un python sti cretini anzichè usare la versione ogni volta lo ricompilano dentro
<glpiana> Claudia, chimica computazionale su una intel? O.o
<Claudia> il loro software
<Claudia> si perchè?
<Claudia>  dpkg -l | grep python
<Claudia> scusa
<Claudia>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/571142/
<glpiana> Claudia, quelli che conosco io usano ben altre schede grafiche, comunque, vediamo l'output
<Claudia> glpiana: cmq non è intel ma ati
<Claudia> e p.s. dipende da cosa devi fare
<Claudia> se mandi i calcoli in GPU a che ti serve la scheda video?
<Claudia> ok
<minipc> glpiana, ho riavviato al punto che mi hai detto ma nulla è cambiato
<Claudia> cmq sorvoliamo
<glpiana> Claudia, scusa, ma non so neanche perchè sono convinto tu abbia una intel :D
<Claudia> auhauhauhauhahua
<glpiana> la digestione sta colpendo :D
<Claudia> vabbè
<Claudia> :-P
<Claudia> cmq
<glpiana> minipc, uname -a
<Birichino> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/571145/
<glpiana> Birichino, oki, hai wireless tools. non so che dirti allora
<minipc> Linux mio-Compaq-Mini-110c-1000 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> minipc, e glxinfo da sempre segfault?
<Claudia> glpiana: posso esportare manualmente il path di python e provare se va?
<minipc> aspetta che provo
<Claudia> export PYTHON_PATH???
<minipc> si come prima
<Solllecito> BRASERO mi scrive -> tutte le app e librerie rikieste nn sono installate . installare manualmente mplex plugin gstreamer <- come faccio ad installarlo? su ubuntu sw center mi dice ke è già installato
<glpiana> Claudia, la questione è che io non vedo pacchetti di python2.5
<Claudia> glpiana: ma il problema che Accelerys non è pacchettizzato
<Claudia> e nemmeno autodock
<minipc> glpiana, mi da' esattamente come prima
<Claudia> quindi sono installati senza deb
<Claudia> e quindi non li vedi
<glpiana> Claudia, evabbè, allora sì il problema sarà in qualche link. ma se metti le mani e installi senza usare i pacchi da repository...
<Claudia> glpiana: se non tutto è pacchettizzato e software che ti servono per lavorare non lo sono poco ci puoi fare
<glpiana> Claudia, python c'è
<Claudia> li installi e poi ti risolvi i problemi
<Claudia> ok
<Claudia> quindi?
<glpiana> Claudia, aspetta
<Claudia> glpiana: aspetto
<OverMe> Claudia, echo $PATH
<OverMe> che dice?
<Solllecito> cè qualcuno?
<Claudia> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Claudia> eccoloù
<Claudia> vero?
<glpiana> Solllecito, no, come vedi nessuno sta scrivendo :)
<Solllecito> OverMe: BRASERO mi scrive -> tutte le app e librerie rikieste nn sono installate . installare manualmente mplex plugin gstreamer <- come faccio ad installarlo? su ubuntu sw center mi dice ke è già installato
<Solllecito> gipiana: BRASERO mi scrive -> tutte le app e librerie rikieste nn sono installate . installare manualmente mplex plugin gstreamer <- come faccio ad installarlo? su ubuntu sw center mi dice ke è già installato
<glpiana> !repeat | Solllecito
<ubottu-it> Solllecito: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Claudia> OverMe: non dovrebbe essere prima /usr/bin e poi /usr/local?
<glpiana> Solllecito, questo quando? aprendo il programma o facendo altro
<OverMe> Claudia, no, di default è così
<Claudia> ok
<Solllecito> gipiana ho aperto brasero c ho aggiunto 2 files video da masterizzare ho clickato masterizza e mi è venuto fuori quel msg
<OverMe> Claudia, cosa cerchi di far partire che esplode?
<Claudia> system-config-printer
<glpiana> Solllecito, che operazione scegli? una che prevede conversione di formato?
<Claudia> cioè stampa
<minipc> glpiana, mi consigli di disattivare i proposed?
<Claudia> per aggiungere le stampanti in rete etc... ma quando succede sta cosa del python si bloccano un sacco di app che lo usano non mi ricordo quali ma succede
<minipc> glpiana, e magari aggiornare dopo e riavviare x vedere se csmbia qualcosa?
<glpiana> minipc, no a questo punto no. vorrei capire che problema ha sta scheda. ma non conosco sto driconf e non so cosa vada a toccare
<Solllecito> gipiana ho clickato progetto video poi ho clickato + poi ho aggiunto quei 2 files e ho clickato masterizza
<OverMe> Claudia, facendo partire con /usr/bin/python2.6 system-config-printer    parte?
<Claudia> aspè
<minipc> è un acceleratore video montandolo da gestore mi ha fatto partire finalmente compiz ma solo x pochi minuti
<glpiana> Solllecito, oki, progetto video prende i tuoi file e li converte in DVD o svcd. per cui prevede l'uso di software che permettano la conversione
<Solllecito> gipiana quindi? come faccio?
<Claudia> /usr/bin/python2.6: can't open file 'system-config-printer': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<glpiana> Solllecito, fai una videata dell'errore
<glpiana> !image |  Solllecito
<ubottu-it> Solllecito: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Solllecito> gipiana clicko imagebin o imageshak? il primo o secondo link ke mi hai indicato?
<Claudia> OverMe: mi sa che è sbagliato il comando
<nicotano> Solllecito, sarebbe preferibile usare un editor video ed esportare in formato vob o dvd e dare  poi quello in pasto a brasero per la masterizzazione
<OverMe> Claudia, si scusa
<OverMe> /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py
<Claudia> però mi ricordo che l'avevo provato sull'altro pc e andava
<Solllecito> nicotano: io pensavo/speravo ke facesse (brasero) tutto da solo in automatico :(
<glpiana> Solllecito, quello che vuoi tu
<minipc> glpiana, driconf 0.9.1 http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriConf
<nicotano> !nokappa  | Solllecito
<ubottu-it> Solllecito: www.nokappa.it
<Solllecito> gipiana come faccio a 'fotografare' l immagine?
<Claudia> ok
<Claudia> OverMe: ovviamoente va
<OverMe> Claudia, mmm
<OverMe> ora prova con:
<Claudia> OverMe: lo avevamo già risolto per un altro PC mi sa
<Claudia> proprio con te
<nicotano> Solllecito, tasto stamp Oppure  accessori cattura schermata
<OverMe> Claudia, si mi ricordo
<OverMe> /usr/bin/python /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py
<Claudia> ma non mi ricordo niente
<Claudia> solo che allora non ero Claudia ma ero Diels-Alder
<Claudia> ihihihihih
<OverMe> Claudia, si mi ricordo che c0era il path di un programma prima di quelli standard, ma adesso no
<glpiana> minipc, digita: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Claudia> OverMe: funziona anche con
<Claudia> python
<Claudia> senti al massimo lo puccio nel laciatore e pace all'anima sua
<Solllecito> !image
<ubottu-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Claudia> infatti OverMe sta volta /etc/profile è ok anche perchè l'ho copiato dal PC funzionante
<minipc> glpiana, non esiste la directory
<Solllecito> gipiana dove trovo l immagine salvata?
<Solllecito> gipiana dove trovo il file della skermata ke ho salvato con 'cattura skermata' ?
<COSMO_> scusate mi dareste una mano? perche devo aver incasinato qulcosa nella connessione ethernet  e adesso se colledo amule adunanza mi dice che le potre tcp non sono disponibili
<nicotano> Solllecito, se non è sul desktop è nella home
<COSMO_> se collego adunanza  le porte mi dice che non son disponibili le tcp
<OverMe> Claudia, ok adesso prova con
<OverMe> python /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py
<Claudia> OverMe: no
<Claudia> non va
<COSMO_> ieri ho eliminato la connessione ethernet 1 perche pensavo vosse quella che non andava bene e ho eliminato quelola sbagliata
<OverMe> e allora è un problema di path per forza
<OverMe> Claudia, pasta un : env
<gandalf88bis> giorno ragazzi
<Claudia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571158/
<COSMO_> scusate almeno ditemi come devo fare a ripristinare ubuntu a come era magari due giorni fa
<COSMO_> ma mi potete aiutare per favore?
<OverMe> COSMO_, probabilmente avevi impostato un ip statico che è andato perso quando hai cancellato la connessione
<OverMe> rifallo se ti ricordi l'ip
<glpiana> minipc, non so dove salva la sua configurazione sto driconf. prova a dare un: locate driconf     e vediamo che esce
<COSMO_> si ok ma come faccio a ripristinare
<Solllecito> gipiana http://imagebin.org/139494
<minipc> ok
<COSMO_> non cè verso di fare un ripristino di ubuntu?
<glpiana> COSMO_, se non hai fatto backup no
<Claudia> OverMe: sembra a posto
<OverMe> Claudia, sembra di si.
<COSMO_> io comunqu enon avevo impostato nessun ip statico perche fastweb cel'ha gia statico lui
<glpiana> COSMO_, ricrea sta connessione andando sull'icona della rete, di fianco all'orologio, clicca col destro  e scegli di modificare le connessioni
<Claudia> ci metto una pezza nel lanciatore
<OverMe> Claudia, ma non avevi messo il path dei programmi in etc/profile?
<glpiana> COSMO_, fastweb ha dhcp non statico
<Claudia> vado da alacarte
<Solllecito> gipiana il msg d errore è cambiato :( come vedi da imagebin
<Claudia> OverMe: cosa?
<nicotano> Solllecito, o masterizzi i file avi come file dati oppure devi usare un editor video ed esportare in formato vob o dvd e dare  poi quello in pasto a brasero per la masterizzazione
<COSMO_> a non è statico?
<Claudia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571159/
<glpiana> COSMO_, no, dhcp è dinamico
<OverMe> Claudia, prima hai pastato un /etc/profile dove c'è il path aggiuntivo per i programmi tuoi, ma ora non compare
<Solllecito> nicotano: nn c è 1 sw ke faccia tutto da solo? ke converta e poi masterizza?
<Claudia> OverMe: ecco l'etc/profile
<minipc>     glpiana /usr/share/app-install/desktop/driconf.desktop /usr/share/app-install/icons/_usr_share_driconf_driconf-icon.png
<COSMO_> ma non lo so io da quando l'ho istallato ubuntu è sempre andato bene adesso non so cos'ho combinato
<glpiana> minipc, niente. non son quelli dei file di configurazione
<nicotano> Solllecito, non c'è, usa openshot e poi masterizzi
<Solllecito> nicotano: nn c è 1 sw ke faccia tutto da solo? ke converta e poi masterizza in formato dvd? video_ts
<Claudia> export PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/schro2010:/usr/local/schro2010/utilities"
<Claudia>  eccolo come no^
<Claudia> ?
<Solllecito> nicotano: ok :(
<OverMe> Claudia, si ma nel path dell'env non c'è
<nicotano> Solllecito,  se metti un'altra k non ti rispondo
<minipc> glpiana ,lo posso rimuovere non è un problema
<Claudia> boh
<glpiana> COSMO_, l'errore appare in un finestrella? puoi prendere una schermata?
<glpiana> !image | COSMO_
<ubottu-it> COSMO_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Claudia> che te devo dir?
<minipc> glpiana, vorrei solo un modo x abilitare gli effeti anke minimi
<OverMe> Claudia, dai un: source /etc/profile && echo $PATH
<glpiana> minipc, rimuovilo, ma non è detto che si porti via i danni (sempre che siano merito suo)
<COSMO_> si esce un errore cio' aspetta che lo copio
<Claudia> OverMe: ok non avevo fatto source
<Claudia> adesso c'è
<Claudia> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/schro2010:/usr/local/schro2010/utilities
<OverMe> ok
<OverMe> ma non capisco perché non vada
<OverMe> se hai tempo di aspettare vedo di inventare qualche cosa
<minipc> glpiana, ora lo rimuovo ma puoi suggerirmi un altro percorso x avere effetti grafici abilitati ?
<glpiana> minipc, eventualmente puoi reinstallare. e non mettere programmi di quel tipo. se dopo aver installato e aggiornato non va vieni qui e vediamo. ma senza metterci le mani prima
<Claudia> niente OverMe nemmeno io cmabio il lanciatore per adesso
<Claudia> dai a limite ci sentiamo
<Claudia> Scrivi a me che sono sempre in linea
<COSMO_> glpiana,  ho copiato quello che dice l'errore se posso mettertelo nel pvt
<Claudia> Diels-Alder
<minipc> glpiana,reinstallare ubuntu dici?
<Claudia> ok?
<COSMO_> o posso metterlo qui
<Claudia> che poi lo metto a posto nel caso
<Claudia> grazie
<OverMe> Claudia, ok ok
<glpiana> !paste | COSMO_
<ubottu-it> COSMO_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Claudia> OverMe: grassie
<Claudia> :-P
<cricido> !CAT
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'CAT' not found
<cricido> !cat
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'cat' not found
<minipc> glpiana, credi sia opportuno reinstallare ubuntu o ho capito male?
<glpiana> Solllecito, chiudi brasero e riprova che vediamo com'è sto errore
<Solllecito> gipiana ah ok stavo provando con openshot
<Claudia> byebye
<glpiana> minipc, se prima di metterci le mani va e dopo no e gli effetti sono così necessari direi di sì. non sapendo da cosa dipende il problema meglio ripartire da zero facendo attenzione
<Solllecito> gipiana riprovo a...? far cosa?
<COSMO_> glpiana,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/571167/
<glpiana> Solllecito, non stavi facendo una cosa con brasero che ti dava errore?
<Solllecito> gipiana te l ho messo su image come mi hai scritto
<minipc> glpiana, ok adesso vedo cosa fare grazie di tutto ciao
<glpiana> COSMO_, ma per le porte, ho hai messo mano al firewall o hai messo mano al router
<glpiana> Solllecito, quella con un errore diverso però
<Solllecito> gipiana si xke l altro errore nn è + venuto fuori , dimmi cosa faccio
<glpiana> COSMO_, e poi hai messo amule o amule-adunanza?
<po> ciao ho perso le stampanti dal server come posso rimetterle?
<COSMO_> no' glpiana  non è questo perche prima avevo due connessioni, una diceva cosi e l'altra andava senza problemi
<COSMO_> amule adunanza ho messo
<glpiana> Solllecito, chiudi brasero e riprova che vediamo com'è sto errore
<glpiana> COSMO_, vabbè
<COSMO_> ma non posso disinstallare la scheda di rete e reistallarla cosi magari mi va a posto?
<po> ho perso le stampanti non si vedono piu in sistema amministrazione stampanti cosa devo fare?
<COSMO_> non si puo' fare?
<glpiana> COSMO_, ma che stai dicendo? piuttosto crea una nuova connessione. ma ripeto se il problema son le porte riguarda o il router o il firewall (iptables)
<COSMO_> ma io il firewall l'ho gia controlato ieri e non ho nessun firewall poi non ho nessun router ho l'hag di fastweb
<nicotano> po accendi le stampanti e reinstalla nuova stampante dal menu amministrazione stampa
<OverMe> COSMO_, controlla sul router su che ip son forwardate le porte di amule e rifai la configurazione della rete dando quell'ip
<Solllecito> gipiana ho ri provato ma ora brasero diventa grigio ( s inkioda) e poi ri compare normale ma nn dice + nulla
<glpiana> Solllecito, oki, magari installando openshot hai installato anche i pacchetti necessari. oppure si è rincoglionito :D
<COSMO_> si ma comunque OverMe  ripeto che non ho il router ma ho l'hag  , se mi date il comando per il terminale per vedere l'ip perche nonmi ricordo
<Solllecito> gipiana la seconda direi ;) provo con open shot?
<po> no le stampanti ci sono solo che non le vedo centra il cups l'altra volta qualcuno qua mi aveva aiutato e con una stringa da terminale per magia sono riapparese!! solo che non ricordo la stringas
<glpiana> Solllecito, come vuoi, ma secondo me potresti, anche solo per curiosità, vedere che fa ora brasero
<glpiana> COSMO_, ifconfig e vedi l'ip
<Solllecito> gipiana come faccio a vedere ke fa' brasero? ho ri provato ma nn fa' + nulla...
<glpiana> po, ma a me il tuo cups sembrava attivo. comunque: sudo service cups restart
<glpiana> Solllecito, allora prova openshot :D
<axm149> salve a tutti
<COSMO_> ok glpiana  poi quell ip dove lo devo mettere nella connessione dove dice indirizzo mac?
<axm149> qualcuno sa come scaricare i video adobe flash da internet??
<glpiana> COSMO_, no, non devi mettere niente. se hai fastweb ha dhcp
<Solllecito> gipiana ok peccato ke nn c sia 1 sw , come nero ad esempio, ke converta in formato dvd_videots e masterizza :( strano nn c sia :(
<po> ho fatto ma non si vedono le stampanti!!
<glpiana> COSMO_, potresti anche eliminare tutte le connessioni, e appena attacchi il cavo sei in rete
<Odo> Solllecito, ma che devi fare scusa
<glpiana> Solllecito, la smetti di scrivere in quel modo orrendo? ti è stato chiesto più volte
<Odo> Solllecito, se vuoi il formato video_ts usi devede e lo fai..
<glpiana> Odo, +1 ;)
<COSMO_> glpiana,  si ma prima lo avevo gia fatto di eliminare le connessioni poi mi da una connessione automatica pero' rimane quel problema li con adunanza
<Odo> glpiana, grazie socio :)
<Solllecito> Odo: volevo masterizzare in formato dvd ma con brasero nn c so' riuscito
<axm149> o meglio, qualcuno sa quale programma su ubuntu si può utilizzare per scaricare video adobe flsh da internet??
<glpiana> COSMO_, che poi l'id basso fastweb sul mulo te lo darà sempre. si connette al kadu?
<Odo> Solllecito, masterizzare e' una cosa, avere dei file in un determinato formato e' altra roba
<glpiana> axm149, prova youtube-dl
<Solllecito> Odo: be speravo pensavo che brasero convertisse e formattasse
<Odo> Solllecito, se hai un avi e vuoi masterizzarlo come dvd, usi devede e lo converti in audio_ts e video_ts
<COSMO_> allora glpiana   prima che succedesse sto casino la rete kadu mi dava sempre id alto
<COSMO_> era verde
<COSMO_> poi ho eliminato la connessione sbagliata e mi suvvede sta roba
<cricido> ciao
<Odo> Solllecito, brasero lo fa, io non lo amo, preferisco usare devede
<axm149> glpiana, dove lo trovo? sta nel software center??
<glpiana> COSMO_, una cosa che puoi provare è rinominare .aMule    e avviare amule come fosse la prima volta per vedere come si comporta
<COSMO_> comunque vorrei capire come settare correttamente sto dhcp
<glpiana> COSMO_, s enon cambia, levi la nuova .aMule e ci ripiazzi la vecchia
<glpiana> COSMO_, dhcp si setta da solo
<glpiana> axm149, sì
<nicotano> po da browser http://localhost:631/
<Solllecito> Odo: a me brasero nn me l ha fatto :( cmq provo devede anke se mi ha detto che devo rimuovere 3 file ,,, solo che ora nn lo ricordo +
<glpiana> axm149, se non lo elenca, da terminael: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<COSMO_> si ok dici di disinstallare adunanza pero' non capisco come mai prima andava con una connessione
<glpiana> COSMO_, non ho mai detto di disinstallare adunanza
<Odo> Solllecito, hai un file avi di partenza?
<COSMO_> a no scusa rinominare
<glpiana> COSMO_, ho detto di rinominare la directory di configurazione di adunanza, cosa ben diversa
<glpiana> basta, vado :)
<axm149> ik grazie glpiana
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<COSMO_> a dici che basta rinominare solo la directory?
<Solllecito> odo yes 2 file.avi da convertire in 1 'filmato unico' formato 'devede'
<COSMO_> rinominare la cartella di installazione?
<Odo> Solllecito, si usa devede e sei a posto
<nicotano> Solllecito, usa openshot unisci avi e esporti poi masterizzi ti è stato già detto
<Odo> Solllecito, o anche come ti dice nicotano
<nicotano> o anche devede che fa uguale come dice Odo
<nicotano> lol
<Odo> Solllecito, o anche avidemux incolli i due files e poi devede converti
<Solllecito> forse devede è + semplice,,, da usare,,, x 1 'neofita',,, così pare... vbb mo' vedo grz cmq
<Odo> Solllecito, allora tieni presente una cosa
<nicotano> Solllecito, se devi solo unire basta avidemux
<axm149> qualcuno sa come si usa sto youtube-dl??
<Odo> Solllecito, se scrivi ancora in quel modo ti becchi il ban
<Odo> Solllecito, sei stato avvisato piu' volte
<COSMO_> scusate ma non ho capito come devo fare a rinominare
<Odo> Solllecito, io non te lo ripetero'
<nicotano> axm149, no funzia +
<axm149> come nn funziona più?
<K99Brain> axm149, puoi fare a mano
<axm149> nicotano io l'ho appena installato
<K99Brain> axm149, usi firefox?
<axm149> si
<axm149> ho pure il download helper, k99Brainù
<PO> per il discroso della perdita delle stampanti l'altra volta mi ricodo che qualcuno di voi mi ha detto e come se licenzi il cuoco e poi ti lamenti perchè non fa da mangiare
<K99Brain> axm149, allora basta che il video lo cerchi nella tua cartella .mozilla/firefox/qualcosa.default/Cache
<axm149> ok provo
<PO> non vedo piu le stampanti! ma ci sono cosa devo fare?
<K99Brain> axm149, naturalmente devi aspettare che il video sia finito di caricare in firefox
<nicotano> axm149,  easy youtube download
<Solllecito> sto provando con devede ma non ho capito se i 2 files video diventeranno 1 unico filmato o se dovrò selezionare prima 1 e poi l altro quando me li vedrò sul lettore dvd
<PO> mi avete dato anche un percorso da inserire in mozllla per vedere tutte le stampanti e le coda di stampa, ma non ricordo piu quale è!!?
<nicotano> Solllecito, porta i due video sulla timeline in modo da avere un unico filmato poi esporti
<nicotano> PO,  da browser http://localhost:631/
<Odo> Solllecito, sempre usato un solo filem ma devede permette nel riquadro di sinistra di selezionare piu' titoli, quindi authoring, prova..
<PO> nicotano non riesci ad aiutami a farmi rivedere le stampanbti?
<Solllecito> nicotano: ho aggiunto i 2 files video 1 dopo l altro nel menu devede e poi ho clickato.... avrò fatto giusto? vabbe lo scoprirò,,, alla fine,,,
<nicotano> PO, sei in cups
<axm149> K99Brain, nn trovo questa cartella..
<PO> si
<K99Brain> axm149, è nella tua home
<K99Brain> axm149, è nascosta
<K99Brain> axm149, pigia ctrl+h per vedere i file nascosti
<nicotano> PO, linguetta stampanti e vedi
<PO> non ci sono
<PO> mi dice nessuna stampante!!!!
<PO> ma c'erano sono sicuro , poi il sistema le ha perse
<nicotano> PO, stampante accesa poi linguetta administration aggiungi stampante
<axm149> K99Brain, grazie tutto risolto
<nicotano> PO, cerca nuova
<PO> nicotano, tu mi stai facendo rifare l'installazione ma io ti dico che ci sono le stampanti, l'altra volta qualcuno mi ha detto come ripristinarle solo con poghe righe dal terminale
<nicotano> PO, sono in locale o in rete
<roxdragon> K99Brain,  devo reinstallare ubuntu.... mi conviene fare  / /home /usr  /dati   separate?
<PO> locale e rete un po e un poi,
<nicotano> roxdragon,  home e dati basta
<roxdragon> perche?
<Odo> nicotano, +1
<PO> mi avete detto l'latra volta, è come se licenzi il cuoco e poi ti lamnet che non ti fa piu da mangiare, ma io non ho tolto niente si sono "autotolte"
<nicotano> PO, aspetta altri io non so per rete
<nicotano> roxdragon,  /  /home  /mnt/dati e swap
<K99Brain> roxdragon, /usr separata non serve a molto
<roxdragon> ok ok e di swap quanto do? ho 3 ram di giga
<K99Brain> roxdragon, beh, fai 3G di swap
<nicotano> roxdragon, 1 sarebbe anche troppo, ma tanto per l'occhio della gente
<nicotano> poi dipende da cosa fai
<gandalf88bis> lavish con un procedimento diverso da quello da te proposto ho cambiato la password (inserito un cd live di mint e con il chroot l'ho cambiata)
<jester-> nicotano: pure la /boot separata parerebbe il culo ai kernel se tenuta somntata
<roxdragon> siccome su arch ho dato 250 mega di ram
<roxdragon> swap
<nicotano> jester-, vero,  specie se si usano + distro, ma se usa 1 sola non serve IMHO
<jester-> nicotano: visto che parla di arch
<nicotano> jester-,  ciao cmq  :)
<jester-> e sembra che separare diminuisca l'utilizzo della ram
<nicotano> jester-,  può tornare utile ma sempre in rapporto all'uso
<jester-> sottolineo il SEMBRA
<roxdragon> bo allora faccio : swap : 1 GB home: 20!     /root  15     e dati: il resto
<roxdragon> K99Brain, ?
<nicotano> jester-,  queste son cose che ognuno si regola da sé :)
<roxdragon> HDD= 640 GB
<jester-> nicotano: oggià, anche le seghe mentali richiedono ul link
<nicotano> ;)
<K99Brain> roxdragon, direi che va bene, se vuoi una partizione dati separata
<roxdragon> sisi
<roxdragon> ok ultima cosa... K99Brain  10.04 o 10.10? che mi consigli? dicono le la 04 è piu stabile
<K99Brain> roxdragon, anche io sono rimasto alla 10.04
<K99Brain> è piu stabile, si
<roxdragon> ok 10.04 ;)
<Diels-Alder2> ragazzi per spostare tutti i file in una directory
<Diels-Alder2> mv *.*
<Diels-Alder2> o no?
<enzotib> Diels-Alder2, mv * dest-dir, se non ci sono files nascosti
<Diels-Alder2> grazie
<enzotib> Diels-Alder2, poi l'installazione di quel pacchetto di maverick in lucid ha funzionato?
<Diels-Alder2> ma che
<Diels-Alder2> niente si impallava il software
<Diels-Alder2> ragazzi che palle
<Diels-Alder2> devo assolutamente imparare a farmi i deb
<Diels-Alder2> da solo con il lavoro che faccio
<Diels-Alder2> serve da morire
<Diels-Alder2> appena ho tempo mi mangi il deb mainteiner-guide
<enzotib> Diels-Alder2, ./configure; make; checkinstall
<luigi> àààààà
<luigi> canale irc
<Diels-Alder2> enzotib: ok ma nn fa lo stesso
<Diels-Alder2> dopo non lo disinstalli più
<Diels-Alder2> file dappertutto
<luigi> ubuntu
<Diels-Alder2> e vogliamo parlare dell'upgrade del software? un disastro
<enzotib> Diels-Alder2, il checkinstall ti crea un deb, così puoi disinstallare, sta proprio lì il vantaggio
<enzotib> luigi, parole in libertà?
<Diels-Alder2> quindi tu dici io mi prendo il sorgente e con quei tre passaggi creo il deb?
<enzotib> yesse
<po> si può cercare nello storico una conversazione in chat?
<Diels-Alder2> ho letto cose tostissime sui dh_make
<luigi> tu-it
<luigi> <Diels-Alder2> quindi tu dici io mi prendo il sorgente e con quei tre passaggi creo il deb?
<luigi> <enzotib> yesse
<luigi> <po> si può cercare nello storico una conversazione in chat?
<FloodBotIt2> luigi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> luigi, ma che diamine fai?
<enzotib> po, che chat?
<Diels-Alder2> enzotib: mi hai ispirato provo subito con vmd
<po> questa qua dove stiamo scrivendo ora
<enzotib> po, dipende da che client usi
<enzotib> po, e se hai attivato la funzionalità di log, non tutti ce l'hanno di default
<po> no prima mi avete detto che avete una specie di backup? giusto?
<enzotib> !logs | po
<ubottu-it> po: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<luigi> ciao
<luigi> asterisco non fa
<po> sono registrate tutte le conversazioni giorno per giorno?
<Diels-Alder2> enzotib: e per i driver nvidia? come fai? dato che hai un run? come si crea il deb in quel caso?
<po> glpiana ci sei???
<jester-> Diels-Alder2: i nvidia sono li nel repo belli precotti
<Diels-Alder2> no jester- ubuntu 10.04 usa ancora i 195 a me servono i nuovi per cuda e per parallelizare in GPU
<Diels-Alder2> per questo sono stato costretto ad installarli con il run
<Diels-Alder2> ma ho qualche problema
<Diels-Alder2> non gravissimo ma c'è
<po> enzotib mi avevi aiutato anche te
<andrea71> ciao
<jester-> Diels-Alder2: per compilare i nividia si usa dkms non si fa un deb
<andrea71> qualcuna sa come sfruttare appieno le cpu multicore
<jester-> Diels-Alder2: non so preciso il come
<Diels-Alder2> jester-: nemmeno io ho cercato guide da studiare e imparare ma non ci sono riuscito
<jester-> andrea71: ci dovrebbe pensare il kernel ad ottimizzare
<Diels-Alder2> cmq leggendo in giro sembra che creare i deb sia abbastanza complicato
<Diels-Alder2> non così semplice
<jester-> !pabuilder | Diels-Alder2
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'pabuilder' not found
<jester-> !pbuilder | Diels-Alder2
<ubottu-it> Diels-Alder2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Pbuilder
<Diels-Alder2> adesso per esempio VMD mi sta esaurendo
<andrea71> jester: pensavo anch'io, poi però mentre compilavo (bitbake) e vedevo un video (youtube) lo stesso andava a scatti
<jester-> comunque per i nvidia serve dkms
<Dranzer> ciao a tutti
<andrea71> jester: precisazione le cpu erano sfruttate dal 3 al 15%
<jester-> andrea71: facendo?
<jester-> andrea71: il senso di ottimizza quello sarebbe
<andrea71> bitbake e video youtube
<jester-> se una sola applicazione ciuccia tutta la cpu ti si impalla tutto
<Diels-Alder2> jester-: molto interessante ma perchè allora mi dicono tutti di studiarmi il debian manteiners guide?
<jester-> Diels-Alder2: se parli di farti i deb quello serve
<andrea71> jester: video a scatti, cpu poco usate
<Diels-Alder2> jester-: proverò
<jester-> nvidia si installa con altro concetto e lo fa tutte le volte che booti
<Diels-Alder2> e lo so ma è terribilmente difficile farsi pacchetti in ubuntu
<jester-> Diels-Alder2: cosi come i driver di virtaulbox
<Diels-Alder2> pensa a gentoo o arch
<Diels-Alder2> o slackware con gli slackbuil
<andrea71> jester-: priorità processi???
<Diels-Alder2> lì è una minchiata assurda
<jester-> andrea71: a che serve il 100% della cpu per vedere youtube
<Diels-Alder2> boh cmq studio un pò poi vi faccio sapere se sono riuscito o no
<jester-> senza ottimizzazione fra le risorse sarebbe un sistema ciucco
<andrea71> jester-: infatti, è proprio da questo considerazione che è nata la mia domanda
<andrea71> jester-: forse mi sono espresso male: cpu poco impegnate e video a scatti?
<jester-> andrea71: viseo a scatti non dipenda dalla cpu ma dal driver video
<jester-> video*
<jester-> se hai una intel è normale
<jester-> pure con qualche ati
<jester-> o nividia vecia vecia
<Dranzer> c'è qualche elettronico qui?
<andrea71> jester-: nvidia 430, nulla di eccezzionale...
<andrea71> jester-: con driver proprietari
<jester-> andrea71: e che driver hai installato
<andrea71> jester-: proprietari , conf macchina i5, 2,8GHz, 4GB
<jester-> andrea71: proprietari messi da amministrazone/driver aggiuntivi?
<andrea71> jester-: si, il resto funziona bene. se non sto compilando il video è fluido anche a risoluzione tutto schermo
<snapp> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder2> vi va di vedere questo errore di compilazione?
<ubuntu_> K99Brain,  sono roxdragon
<Diels-Alder2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571217/
<ubuntu_> http://www.linuxqualityhelp.it/supporto/download/file.php?id=453&sid=f8abef808074edf8f1d7a181307191cb&mode=view K99Brain
<ubuntu_> ho questa foto
<ubuntu_> prima devo fare la swap??
<Neo_> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<snapp> cos'e' c++?
<jester-> andrea71: puoi sfruttare al max la cpu anteponendo CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=x comando per compilare   x = n di core +1
<snapp> ubuntu_: cos'e' c++
<A|\|DR34> ubuntu_: credo che la swap la puoi fare anche dopo
<Neo_> snapp, il c++ è un linguaggio di programmazione
<andrea71> jester-: grazie mille, infatti stavo ravanando sulla rete alla ricerca di qualcosa del genere...
<snapp> scusa ho sbagliato ce l' avevo con Diels-Alder2
<Diels-Alder2> con me?
<jester-> andrea71: ti va a palla con tutti i core ma logicamente a scapito del resto
<snapp> Diels-Alder2: si cos'e' c++?
<K99Brain> ubuntu_, è indifferente l'ordine delle partizioni
<Diels-Alder2> un linguaggio di programmazione ad oggetti
<Diels-Alder2> OOP
 * A|\|DR34 ah eh Ciao a tutti :)
<ubuntu_> okok K99Brain
<ubuntu_> :D
<K99Brain> ubuntu_, io farei una estesa che riempie tutto il disco, e al suo interno le varie pertizioni
<Diels-Alder2> snapp: quindi?
<K99Brain> partizioni*
<andrea71> jester-: deve precedere "bitbake" senza segni di interpunzione?
<Diels-Alder2> snapp: non capisco questa domanda?
<Diels-Alder2> scusa volevo mettere !
<ubuntu_> si ho fatto cosi
<ubuntu_> ho messo solo la root fuori
<jester-> andrea71: CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=3 make per es se hai 2 core
<jester-> o la stringa per fare un deb, pure per lanciare un'applicazione
<jester-> o la stringa per fare un deb del kernel
<andrea71> jester-: ok, grazie
<Diels-Alder2> snapp: ci sei?
<snapp> Diels-Alder2: si voglio capire e' c++
<snapp> Diels-Alder2: si voglio capire ma e' c++?
<jester-> andrea71: o dai una sola volta export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=x
<Diels-Alder2> snapp: credo
<jester-> andrea71: poi non serve la stringa prima del comando
<andrea71> jester-: quindi vale per ogni processo?
<jester-> vale per ogni cosa dopo il comando
<andrea71> jester-: ganzo!
<snapp> Diels-Alder2: a occhio e croce sembra che il problema dipendi dalla variabile vmd_initialize_tcl
<snapp> dovresti andare a vedere le righe 261 e 407 le condizioni percui ti da questi errori
<jester-> andrea71: mi pare che si possa aggiungere la stringa in fondo a .bashrc nella home
<Diels-Alder2> uhm allora rifaccio il configure con TCL
<jester-> cosi come apri il terminale se la pia
<snapp> si prova
<andrea71> jester-: provo a dare un'occhiata a .bashrc :)
<andrea71> jester-: se non ho capito male serve a dire alla shell come si deve comportare???
<jester-> andrea71: yesss
<Diels-Alder2> snapp: altro errore
<Diels-Alder2> diverso stavolta
<snapp> posta
<miki> ragazzi ho un problema con la stampante, mi dite come fare per farla funzionare su ubutnu? è una hp laserjet p1005, e quando do la stampa il comuter si blocca, mi aiutate per piacere?
<Diels-Alder2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571220/
<andrea71> jester-: non ci crederai, ma era il video! #!@¹####¹1 (SCUSA)
<Diels-Alder2> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder2> buona serata
<Diels-Alder2> a domani
<jester-> andrea71: a fare cosa
<andrea71> jester-: che andava a scatti, ho fatto la prova con un mac che ho...
<jester-> andrea71: aaah era il video singolo
<andrea71> jester-: infatti, comunque ho imparato una cosa nuova, ergo sono contento
<snapp> Diels-Alder2: ma che file e' che estensione ha sh?
<jester-> :D
<andrea71> jester-: stavo guardando il video di Madonia a sanremo
<andrea71> jester-: hai mai usato WINE?
<jester-> andrea71: preferisco windows in virtulbox o vmware
<andrea71> jester-: grazie mille, ora vado a giocare alla wii con mio figlio...
<andrea71> ciao a tutti
<snapp> jester-: il wine l' ho installato una volta
<snapp> per word
<jester-> snapp: non tutto funza al meglio e la grafica fa un po pena
<PO> ho perso le stampanti come faccio a installare il server di stampa cups?
<jester-> PO: spiega ho perso
<PO> ciao jester
<PO> allora dicevo prima che ho perso le stampanti, cioè non le vedo piu, è gia successo e in passato mi avete aiutato a risolvere, ora ho anche capito il perchè ha perso le stamapanti
<jester-> PO: sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups cups-driver-gutenprint  poi riaggiungile
<PO> jester spèiegami i comandi per favore cosi capisco cosa sto facnedo
<jester-> PO: sudo apt-get install --reinstall cups cups-driver-gutenprint
<jester-> è il comando
<PO> l'altra volta non ho aggiunto niente, le stampanti le ha ritrovatew ubuntu da solo!
<PO> ho capito che è un comando ma cosa fa il comando
<jester-> dallo che vedi
<PO> ho fatto ma le stampanti non si vedono neancora!
<jester-> PO: amministrazione-->stampa-->aggiungi
<PO> poi
<Neo_> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu_> we
<glpiana> ola
<PO> jester poi cosa faccio?
<ubuntu_> ho un problema... non mi fa dare update grub
<ubuntu_> jester-,
<glpiana> ubuntu_, che risponde quando dai sudo update-grub ?
<ubuntu_> spe ti faccio vedere
<jester-> PO: guardi nella gui che ti si è aperta e installi una stampante del tipo corrispondente alla tua: di rete o normale
<PO> ma no!!!
<glpiana> !paste | ubuntu_
<ubottu-it> ubuntu_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PO> jester iko non devo installare la stampante devo solo farle vedere, penso che si è disintallato il CUPS hai capito?
<ubuntu_> glpiana,  non avevo montato dev
<jester-> PO: farle vedere in rete intendi?
<ubuntu_> spe riavvio vediamo se funziona... anche perchè non mi si accendeva il monitor
<ubuntu_> arrivo
<PO> jester, apro una foto faccio file stampa e da li non vedso piu le mie stampanti!
<jester-> PO: stampante attaccata direttamente al pc su cui lavori?
<PO> e ti dico che il problema nasce quando stampo con la stampa su file un pdf, oggi ho fatto quello è ho perso tutte le stampanti
<PO> no stampante di rete
<glpiana> PO, samba sta andando? ps ux | grep smbd
<glpiana> scusa, ps aux | grep smbd
<jester-> PO: quando stampi si dovrebbe aprire una finestra dove puoi scegliere che stampante usare: file. pdf, fax etc
<PO> si samsung., hp etc. ma sono state tolte in automatico
<jester-> PO: amministrazione stampa c'è installata la stampante di rete?
<PO> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571242/
<PO> stampa - localhost, ma non ce piu nessuna stampante!, sembrano volatilizzate
<jester-> PO: la stampante di rete non ha u localhost ma un indirizzo
<glpiana> PO, da localhost:631 su firefox le vedi?
<PO> no
<jester-> PO: dove sta attaccata la stampante, su altro pc?
<PO> no in rete
<jester-> PO: non si capisce come sei combinato
<jester-> PO: è un server stampa o una wifi?
<PO> comunque la'altr volta con glpiana abbiamo risolto era  03/02/2011
<glpiana> PO, ma se provi a reinstallarla poi la vedi?
<glpiana> PO, oki, 3 febbraio. il tuo nick era?
<PO> glpiana mi ha scritto l'altra volta che avevo disinstallato cups che è il server di stampa, poi mi ha detto è come licenziare il cuoco e lamentarsi  che il pranzo non è pronto
<PO> era  mo
<PO> cerca cuoco
<jester-> PO: se non ripsondi man mano  alle domande è inutile
<PO> ok rispondo dimmi
<glpiana> PO, sì visto, ma non è il problema di oggi, perchè oggi cups ce l'hai
<jester-> PO: che cacchio di tipo stampante è
<PO> samsung
<jester-> PO: madu, server, wifi, inkjet neomale, in rete attaccata ad altro pc
<jester-> la marca centra nulla
<PO> il problema è grave 'percheè non si possono perdere le stampanti cosi facilmentew, ripeto, è già la secondo volta che perdo le stampanti, e oggi ho anche capito cosa ho fatto, in pratica ho fatto una stampa su pdf, è quello che mi ha creato problemi
<jester-> va bè continua pure ad andare per i cacchi tuoi
<PO> einkjet normale collegato tramite un router
<jester-> PO: aggiungi--> stmapnte di rete-->trova stampante
<PO> mi dice non è stata trovata alcuna stampante a jester-quell'indirizzo
<jester-> PO: indirizzo di che, la stampante è accessa?
<PO> si è accesa
<jester-> PO: pinga l'ip della stampante
<PO> pingare non so cosa è?
<glpiana> PO, devi digitare ping x.x.x.x dove x.x.x.x è l'ip della stampante
<PO> non so come trovare l'ip della stampante
<jester-> PO: basta leggere il manuale e trovi anche come installarla su linux visto che samsung lo fa
<neramarea> collegando una pendrive, nautilus non la vede. come faccio a controllare se è colpa del sistema o della chiavetta?
<jester-> neramarea: sudo fdisk -l con la penna attaccata
<glpiana> neramarea, apri un terminale, sciriv: tail -f /var/log/messages     e la inserisci
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571252/
<glpiana> neramarea, ora digita: mount    e metti su pastebin
<neramarea> glpiana il terminale è fermo lì.
<glpiana> neramarea, premi ctrl+c
<PO> stavo cercando l'ip poi non so perchè la stampante ha fatto reimposta rete, sio è spenta e si è riaccesa! cavolo quindi penso che adesso oho perso tutte le impostazioni!!! non so che fare
<neramarea> bene. ne ho imparata una nuova
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571256/
<glpiana> neramarea, ora: cat /etc/fstab
<glpiana> sempre su pastebin
<PO> ho fatto ping ora sta lavorando
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571257/
<glpiana> PO, e la vedi ora da sistema amministrazione stampa? o almeno riesci a installarla?
<PO> devo scrivere l'ip in host?
<glpiana> neramarea, digita: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<glpiana> PO, hai l'ip della stampante ora?
<PO> SI
<PO> non smette piu di pingare avra fatto 10 pagine
<neramarea> possibile solo per root
<glpiana> PO, premi ctrl+c
<neramarea> su?
<glpiana> neramarea, scusami, ho scordato il sudo: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<PO> ctrl c non capisco
<neramarea> ehm... come si esce dal root?
<glpiana> PO, premi il tasto ctrl e il tasto c contemporaneamente
<glpiana> neramarea, exit
<PO> ma cosa devo copiare?
<neramarea> specificare il filesystem
<glpiana> PO, bastano le ultime due righe
<glpiana> neramarea, mi sa ch non è messa bene allora sta penna. digita: sudo fdisk -l      e pastebinna
<Netopia> ciao a tutti
<Netopia> leopesto_acer: ciao
<PO> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571260/
<glpiana> PO, la pinga. prova a installarla ora
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571261/
<jester-> fat16
<jester-> neramarea: formattala in fat32
<PO> sta ce5rcando i driver
<Netopia> leopesto_acer: ci sei ?
<neramarea> con cosa?
<PO> ma il pingare non smette mai? posso chiudere il tewrminakle?
<jester-> PO: contro+c
<glpiana> PO, devi premere ctrl + c
<glpiana> PO, sai qual è il tasto con scritto sopra ctrl?
<jester-> dopo aver cliccato sul terminale
<jester-> e quale c?
<PO> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571264/
<glpiana> PO, oki, procedi. prova a reinstallarla ora che ne conosci l'ip
<PO> HO FATTO ha cercato e trovato i driver , ho stmapato una pagina di prova
<glpiana> PO,  funziona?
<PO> la stampante si
<PO> ma resta il fatto che ho perso tutte le altreù!!!
<glpiana> PO, ok, ora prova a riprodurre la situazione in cui tutto è sparito
<jester-> PO: spiega "le altre"
<PO> si
<glpiana> Neuromancer_, prova a farlo con gparted
<glpiana> e cia Neuromancer_ :)
<PO> l'altra volta avevo installate più stampantim compreso un plotter, poi avevo perso il server di stampa e voi mi avete detto come rimetterlo, ora io vedo la stampante che ho installato adesso ma le stampanti sdell'altra volta non le veod piu
<glpiana> azz è uscito neramarea
<jester-> PO: quante stampanti hai, sono tutte in rete?
<glpiana> PO, ok, però continui a non fare quello che ti si chiede. io ti h detto di provare a ricreare la situazione per vedere se si ripresenta subito e jester- ti ha chiesto di spiegare come sono collegate le altre stampanti
<PO> no una in particolare è collegata direttamente a un altro pc con windows
<jester-> glpiana: che trolli?
<glpiana> :(
<jester-> PO: in win deve essere condvisa e la isntalli pure come stampante di rete, cerca stampanti di rete la deve trovare
<jester-> se non la trova la stampante non è in rete
<PO> DEVO FARE WINHDOWS PRINTER VIA SAMBA
<PO> ?
<Alfasus_> Salve, ho appena aggiornato Kubuntu dalla 10.04 alla 10.10. Firefox mi va in crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/571266/
<glpiana> PO, sì
<glpiana> Alfasus_, facendo cosa? plugin tipo flash o java o qualsiasi pagina?
<Alfasus_> glpiana, ciao. Facendolo partire
<glpiana> Alfasus_, hai già provato a rinominare la directory .mozilla ?
<PO> adesso la stampante che abbiamo installato la perderò ancora?
<glpiana> PO, appunto che ti ho detto di provare a fare quello che le aveva fatte sparire
<glpiana> così lo si sa subito e nel caso si indaga
<PO> ok, scusa non avevo capito la faccio al volo
<Alfasus_> glpiana, no. perchè dovrei rinominarla?
<glpiana> Alfasus_, così lo fai partire come fosse la prima volta. se parte e funziona il problema è in qualche file di quella directory. recuperi i segnalibri e via
<Alfasus_> glpiana, provo
<N41T> sera ho fatto una cavolata da quando ho aggiunto medibuntu a volte dopo che vedo un video nel web lo schermo diventa nero in alcune parti
<PO> adesso nel cups la cedo la stampante che abbiamo installato delle altre ancora niente pero!!
<glpiana> N41T, video in flash?
<glpiana> PO, dovrai reinstallare anche le altre
<N41T> glpiana: si
<glpiana> se hanno perso le impostazioni come questa qui te le devi rifare tutte
<glpiana> N41T, in un terminale: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | N41T
<ubottu-it> N41T: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<N41T> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571272/
<PO> conosco poco ubuntu linux unix etc. ma per quello che posso pensare ci sarà un metodo per fare una specie di copia/backup delle stampanti? oppure sbaglio? ad esempio cambio pc e voglio reinstallare al volo tutte le  mie stampanti.. capito cosa intendo?
<glpiana> N41T, quindi non è la versione di flash
<glpiana> N41T, non penso ci sia altro in medibuntu che influisce sui filmati in flash
<glpiana> N41T, usi gli effetti desktop?
<N41T> glpiana: no disattivati
<N41T> glpiana: ti dico cosa ho messo in piu ?
<glpiana> yes
<N41T> glpiana: ho fatto questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/571273/
<glpiana> nulla di che
<glpiana> N41T, è un fisso o un portatile?
<N41T> glpiana: portatile
<glpiana> N41T, lo metti in tsandby o ibernazione?
<glpiana> *stand
<N41T> glpiana: no
<jester-> control-t ripristina i butun
<glpiana> N41T, se fai uno screenshot vedi le macchie?
<N41T> glpiana:  adesso ho riavviato quindi nn ci sono
<glpiana> ook
<N41T> glpiana: apro un video e provo? :D
<glpiana> :)
<N41T> TUTTO QUESTO perche vedevo un video tutto viola al posto dei colori veri.. dopo che l'ho scaricato sul pc
<glpiana> O.o
<N41T> che tral'altro nn ho risolto se lo apro col player di default
<N41T> ma se lo apro con mplayer funza
<glpiana> N41T, un video in flash che con totem vedi viola?
<N41T> è un flv pero' :D
<glpiana> ah oki, vediamo. scrivi nel terminale gstreamer-properties
<Alfasus_> glpiana, ho modificato la directory .mozilla sotto la home. firefox parte  ma quando cerco una pagina web va in crash.
<N41T> glpiana: fatto oa?
<madadam1> ciao ragazzi, se non sbaglio c'era un canale di c sul server, non riesco più a trovarlo, sapete se esiste ancora e in tal caso come si chiama? Grazie
<glpiana> Alfasus_, N41T nella scheda "video"" che c'è impostato come plugin di uscita predefinita?
<glpiana> madadam1, ##c-it o qualcosa del genere forse. senti su #ubuntu-it-chat
<N41T> glpiana: rilevamento automatico
<glpiana> N41T, metti xwindows system swnza xv e prova
<glpiana> Alfasus_, scusami, prova a reinstallare firefox
<Alfasus_> glpiana, OK
<N41T> glpiana:  ok ra si vedono bene :D
<glpiana> bien :)
<N41T> glpiana: mm ma il problema dello schermo nero?
<N41T> glpiana:  c'e' modo per togliere quello che ho fatto?
<glpiana> N41T, ti è ricomparso?
<N41T> glpiana: succede solo quando apro video web
<glpiana> N41T, prova
<N41T> glpiana: tipo youtube
<glpiana> vediamo se facendo qualcosa spariscono
<N41T> glpiana: ok provo ad aprire youtube allora
<N41T> glpiana: per il momento nn è successo :D
<glpiana> magari porto bene :D
<Alfasus> glpiana, non è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> Alfasus, scrivi in un terminale: apt-cache policy firefox               e metti su pastebin
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/571281/
<glpiana> Alfasus, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<N41T> glpiana: sembra vada tutto bene grazie, molto gentile :)
<glpiana> N41T, mi sa che se funziona, è stata l'impostazione su gstreamer-properties
<N41T> glpiana: lo credo anchio :D
<glpiana> N41T, azz, credevo di averti convinto che portavo fortuna :D
<Alfasus> glpiana, rinomina la directory a.mozilla prima di lanciare il comando?
<N41T> sto togliendo gnome-mplayer glpiana
<N41T> glpiana: ehehehehe !
<glpiana> Alfasus, no, nel caso proviamo a toglierla dopo
<glpiana> Alfasus, io però ora devo andare. se comunque non funziona o se si dovesse rimettere a funzionare, comincio a dirti che per ripristinare i tuoi dati di firefox devi togliere la .mozilla che ha creato nuova e rinomini quella di prima a .mozilla, così hai di nuovo segnalibri e quant'altro
<Alfasus> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/571284/
<glpiana> Alfasus, sembra a posto però...
<glpiana> Alfasus, konqueror funziona normalmente?
<Alfasus> glpiana, sì
<Alex99> ciao, per installare una laser samsung clp-325 su ubuntu 10.10. ho provato ma non la riconosce
<glpiana> Alfasus, non so. è tra la'ltro la stessa versione che sto usando io e non mi da problemi. plugin particolari che hai installato?
<glpiana> Alex99, sul sito samsung trovi i driver per linux. se non li trovi sul forum di ubuntu ci sono dei post al riguardo
<glpiana> !forum | Alex99
<ubottu-it> Alex99: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<glpiana> stacco, ciao a tutti
<N41T> ciau glpiana  grazie ancora
<Alex99> si li ho trovati ma non son riuscito ad estrali e farli ...funzionare
<Alfasus> glpiana, sì ne ho installato una decina, ma non ne vedo alcuno
<alnuvola> salve
<alnuvola> ho formattato un Hd con Gparted in Ntfs è compatibile con windowa
<alnuvola> windows
<N41T> vado buona serata
 * Steeler ha riformattato ora sembra ok
<Zer0_> Hi all/Ciao a tutti =)
<roger__> ciao a tutti!!!
<roger__> Come posso salvare una videata in formato .jpg? ...Grazie!
<K99Brain> uh, che fretta
<juventus> aaaaaaaaaaaù
<Steeler> juventus, drogata e mafiosa
<Steeler> link del log di questo chan ??
<Steeler> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode
<ErVito> ?
<Steeler> no, come faccio a trovare quel cerco
<Steeler> uffa
<N41T> lol?
<Steeler> ErVito, cerco un mio log di quando avevo fatto l'avanzamento da 9.04 a 10.10
<Steeler> che giorno è uscito ubuntu 10.10 ottobre 2010 ??
<mastro> devo installare a mia mamma qualcosa per passare da wireless a ethernet comodamente, su feisty fawn non aggiornato da millenni...... mi date un consiglio su cosa usare? il tool attuale lascia alquanto a desiderare: ti dice solo qual'è l'indirizzo di rete attuale... possibilmente qualcosa che sia conosciuto per essere stabile
<mastro> mi consigliate?
<mastro> nessuno?
<mastro> :/
<tonca_> quando cerco di aprire dal menù risorse una cartella tipo vieo o immagini o musica mi apre direttamente rythmbox, come faccio a risolvere?
<tonca_> sono sicuro che è una stronzata
<tonca_> mastro, quando cerco di aprire dal menù risorse una cartella tipo vieo o immagini o musica mi apre direttamente rythmbox, come faccio a risolvere?
<OverMe> oh hi
<michelefreschi> ho perso circa 100 GB di dati (disco esterno in ntfs)...ho fatto doppio clik su unaa cartella e questa è sparita... cosa puà essere successo? non la trovo nemmeno con ntfsundelete
<Panaclerio_> come posso eliminare la richiesta di password del portachiavi all'accesso di ubuntu 10.10?
<Steeler> michelefreschi, scarica gparted, fai il burn, avii il pc con il cd inserito e vedi se te lo vede.
<michelefreschi> no, il disco lo monta... ma è sparita una sola (corposa) cartella
<tonca_> quando cerco di aprire dal menù risorse una cartella tipo video o immagini o musica mi apre direttamente rhythmbox, come faccio a risolvere?
<OverMe> tonca_, hai una cartella sul desktop?
<Peace-> ajio'
<tonca_> no
<tonca_> neanche una
<OverMe> falla
<tonca_> ok
<tonca_> fatta
<OverMe> poi tasto destro sulla cartella->apri con altra applicazione, dall'elenco scegli "apri cartella" e in basso spunti l'opzione "ricorda bla bla..."
<tonca_> ok
<tonca_> grazie
<vito_> ciao, come faccio a disinstallare nokuntu e nokinux installati ma non funzionanti?
<vito_> ho installato i .deb
<vito_> già fatto .........grazie :-)
<Fadel> ciao a tutti
<Fadel> chi sviluppa con ubuntu?
<Fadel> ho bisogno solo di qualche info basilare
<Fadel> oltre mi serve un'altra info
<Fadel> chi possiede una scheda tv e la usa regolarmente
<Fadel> a me serve poter riuscire a vedere l'acquisizione della scheda tv
<Fadel> provo domani
<Fadel> buonanotte a tutti
<miki> ragazzi mi date una mano con il floppy? ho messo un dischett nel pc ma non mi si apre la finestra se apro da "risorse", mi dite come fare?
<miki> enzotib_: mi dai una mano?
<miki> ma perchè nessuno mi aiuta?
<Netopia> ciao a tutti
<Netopia> magari qualcuno puo'aiutarmi
<Netopia> ho scaricato un pacchetto da synaptic (gestore pacchetti) e l'ho istallato ma non funziona. re-istallato ma non funziona. forse ho dimenticato qualcosa ? grazie per l'attenzione
<roxdragon> !emerald
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'emerald' not found
<Netopia> se qualcuno di voi mi sa dire se ho fatto giusto a scaricare da synaptic o se era meglio da ubuntu tweak...non so...
<marco69> sera :)
<marco69> tutti sulla shell???
<marco69> che fate?
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<marco69> ciao
<Aquils> Buonasera a tutti
<marco69> sera
<Aquils> ho un piccolo problema con i driver nvidia
<marco69> spiacente io solo ati
<marco69> ;)
<Aquils> ho installato l'ultima versione scaricata dal sito
<Aquils> ma......................
<marco69> un va
<Aquils> non avevo disinstallto la vecchia versione precedentemente installata
<Aquils> adesso il problema è che non riesco + a rimuovere i driver nuovi, risultano sempre installati
<Aquils> qualcuno di voi conosce il comando per rimuovere i driver?
<Aquils> non vorrei installare tutto nuovamente
<marco69> anche con il software centre?
<Aquils> si
<marco69> riavviato?
<Aquils> si
<marco69> finito le domande...
<marco69> non so
<marco69> hai visto se assieme al file cè una release note
<Aquils> no, solo il file .run
<marco69> in genere mettono li come installaree disinstallare
<marco69> magari sul sito
<Aquils> l'ho installato tramite il comando ./nvidia.run
<Aquils> oppure sudo sh ./nvidia.run
<marco69> non saprei
<N41T> Aquils: da dove li hai presi?
<marco69> ho appena iniziato e mi affido sempre al santo google
<OverMe> se hai ancora il .run puoi provare con sudo sh ./nomefile.run --uninstall
<Aquils> dal sito nvidia
<OverMe> ma di solito i driver nvidia dal sito sminchiano tutto
<N41T> Aquils: anchio ho invidia li ho installati dai repo
<Aquils> lo so, questi di nvidia fanno driver di m***** x linux
<OverMe> basta installarli da driver hw invece che prenderli a destra e a manca
<Aquils> lo so, ma siccome sn usciti i nuovi, volevo provarli
<Aquils> ma non è stata una buona idea
<OverMe> per niente
<Aquils> ok, adesso proverò con il comando che mi hanno suggerito
<Aquils> speriamo bene
<Aquils> devo disattivare gdm per procedere con l'uninstall
<Aquils> a dopo...x il momento grazie.............. ^_^
<OverMe> prego
<Jimbee> salve
<Jimbee> there is anyone?
<Claudinux> !qualcuno | Jimbee
<ubottu-it> Jimbee: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-24
<Jimbee> ho un problma con uno script  in etc/init.d
<Jimbee> non riesco a rebootare il pc e neanche a fare lo shutdown
<Jimbee> cioè, lo scrip fa un loop infinito per mia scelta
<Jimbee> e controlla certi parametri
<Jimbee> coem faccio a ditgli di cessare lo script quando devo rebootare il pc?
<yvesBsAs> buona sera Jimbee , da come lo spieghi potrei suggerirti di usare una scoppietta per killarlo, se dai un pò più di dettagli magari si potrebbe essere meno drastici :XD
<Jimbee> allora ... premetto che sono nabbissimo su ste cose
<Jimbee> cmq sia
<Jimbee> ho fatto questo script sh
<Jimbee> che fa un loop infinito
<Jimbee> l'obbiattivo era di poterlo far girare in background diciamo
<Jimbee> avviandolo al boot
<Jimbee> quindi avevo provato a d usare update-rc.d per farlo avviare al runliv 3
<Jimbee> e stopparlo al 0 e al 6
<Jimbee> ma mi sa che non basta
<Jimbee> perche una volta dato il comando update-rc.d con i vari argomenti
<Jimbee> parte si lo script
<Jimbee> ma al momento di pegnere il pc
<Jimbee> niete
<Jimbee> mi dice che è un processo e che tenta di chiederlo
<Jimbee> e no ce la fa
<Jimbee> probabilmente c'è da aggiungere qualcosa allo script magari
<Jimbee> ma non sapei cosa
<yvesBsAs> se il processo, di per se, crea un loop infinito, mi pare abbastanza ovvio che continui a tener occupato il sistema
<Jimbee> e fin qua ok
<Jimbee> ma se gli dico  che al runliv 0
<Jimbee> deve fermarlo
<Jimbee> non ci riesce?
<yvesBsAs> al limite al runlevel 6
<Jimbee> scusa
<Jimbee> si
<yvesBsAs> ma se lo tiene occupato di brutto al 5 non ci arriverà al 6
<Jimbee> O_o
<Jimbee> cmq sia lavoro senza gui
<Jimbee> quindi sono al 3 giusto?
<yvesBsAs> mica sicuro che sei al 3
<yvesBsAs> il 3 è mono utente, saresti root, se non erro
<Jimbee> mi pare  di no
<Jimbee> cmq sia non è questo il punto no?
<yvesBsAs> no, era un mio dubbio, non ricordo troppo quello
<Claudinux> Jimbee, yvesBsAs http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man7/runlevel.7.html
<Jimbee> vabbe, ma tornando al problema
<Jimbee> non posso far partire sto benedetto script al boot e lasciare che vada fin che no spengo il pc?
<Jimbee> magari ho preso la strada sbagliata ... ci sono altri metodi?
<Jimbee> ah bhe owiamente lo script funge se lo lancio a manina e lo interrompo con ctrl+c
<yvesBsAs> Claudinux, ho letto ma ci ho capto meno di prima, init3 non è monoutente?
<yvesBsAs> *capito
<Jimbee> il monoutente è  il runliv 1
<Claudinux> no yvesBsAs runlevel1 è monoutente
<Jimbee> cmq nessuna soluziobe per adesso =(
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora ho letto (o interpretato) male, buono a sapersi
<azmodeus> finalmente...!
<azmodeus> buonasera a tutti
<azmodeus> c'è qualcuno?
<yvesBsAs> si, ma ti sei svegliato ora, o hai bestemmiato sino ad ora? :XD
<azmodeus> ho bestemmiato sino ad ora... XD credimi! =P
<yvesBsAs> lol1 immaginavo, dimmi
<azmodeus> (son tre giorni che bestemmio... XD ) comunque... non riesco a far funzionare la connessione wireless... >.<
<azmodeus> ho un hp compaq 6735s
<azmodeus> hai qualche idea?
<yvesBsAs> Ubuntu è installato ed aggiornato?
<azmodeus> sissignore... però in sostanza quel che credo faccia è non riconoscere la scheda wireless...
<azmodeus> oddio... aspetta... la lucetta è accesa! O.o
<yvesBsAs> da cosa dice google è una broadcom, bestia grama se decide di farti lo sgambetto..
<azmodeus> sisi, verissimo! =) ho notato che è un po' complicato riuscire a farli funzionare...c omunque, come detto, la lucetta della wireless fino a ieri era arancione... ora è blu... credo che sia un buon segno!
<azmodeus> però non ho idea di dove andare a vedere se c'è la possibilità di collegarsi in wifi
<yvesBsAs> si, ti passo dei comandi, il risultato del terminale me lo metti su
<azmodeus> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> !paste | azmodeus
<ubottu-it> azmodeus: please see above
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> iwconfig
<yvesBsAs> ed anche
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<azmodeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571475/
<azmodeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571476/
<yvesBsAs> mai capito perchè le vedano come eth1..
<azmodeus> sono in ordine, come me li hai chiesti... notare che fino all'ultima verifica iwconfig mi dava solo no wireless connection
<azmodeus> estention*
<azmodeus> beh, tu conta che io non ho idea di che cosa si dovrebbe comprendere da queste stringhe... XD
<yvesBsAs> il fatto è che, ora, almeno vede una scheda, ma non sa cosa sia :D
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<yvesBsAs> dimmi che risponde
<azmodeus> broadcom corporation
<azmodeus> faccio una prova... stacco ethernet
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> ma non credo vada. non rileva nulla da cosa vedo
<yvesBsAs> comunque dimmi cosa appare dopo il nomero "14e4", dovrebbe uscirti nel comando
<azmodeus> ohi, eccomi
<yvesBsAs> ghghh
<azmodeus> troppo bello per essere vero... ora credo che la situazione sia cambiata però
<yvesBsAs> dimmi cosa c'è dopo il numero
<yvesBsAs> lspci -vnn | grep 14e4
<yvesBsAs> 14e4
<yvesBsAs> se ti da altre 4 cifre/lettere
<azmodeus> 06:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<azmodeus> 14e4 nel richiamo è in rosso, per la cronaca! ^^
<yvesBsAs> partially in 2.6.33 and later
<yvesBsAs> quindi dovrebbe andare
<yvesBsAs> dai un attimo
<azmodeus> beh... dovrebbe... =) ma non va... a meno che semplicemente non stesse "non ricevendo segnale"
<yvesBsAs> lsmod | grep b4
<azmodeus> hmmm, nessun risultato
<azmodeus> ma vedi, ora la luce è di nuovo arancione e non si accende più.... <.<
<yvesBsAs> la luce è un altra cosa, la cosa importante è sapere se carica i suoi moduli
<azmodeus> bene, si... in effetti sembra che in qualche modo abbia fatto progressi
<azmodeus> l'altro giorno ho scaricato un po' di pacchetti della broadcom
<yvesBsAs> lsmod | grep b4
<yvesBsAs> cosa risponde?
<azmodeus> nessun output... mi ridà semplicemente il prompt
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo modprobe b43
<roger__> Ciao ragazzi...scusate l'ora, potreste dirmi come salvare un file .png in file .jpg? ..Grazie!
<azmodeus> niente, non mi da niente nemmeno così...
<azmodeus> roger__ rinominandolo? (é un'idea... non sono sicuro! ^^)
<roger__> l'ho fatto ..ma mi da errore!
<roger__> -_^
<yvesBsAs> azmodeus, spetta
<roger__> Conoscete dei programmi che mi diano la possibilità di salvare file in formata jpg?
<yvesBsAs> azmodeus, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<yvesBsAs> nel file dovrebbe già esserci roba, sotto tutto il resto ci metti
<azmodeus> yvesBsAs, ci sono
<yvesBsAs> b43
<yvesBsAs> salvi e riavvii il pc
<azmodeus> roger__ hai provato ad aprire il file con editor di testo e salvarlo con nome e l'estensione desiderata?
<yvesBsAs> vediamo se lo digerisce
<roger__> No! ..ma ora provo...
<yvesBsAs> roger__, ma in che senso salvare?
<azmodeus> il terminale mi da error line 3: bad flagvector e lo stesso per 7, 10, 12, 13, 16, 21, 26
<yvesBsAs> gimp o altro ti da le opzioni
<yvesBsAs> azmodeus, pastamelo sul sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<roger__> Voglio avere la possibilità di salvare delle schermate dal video in formato jpg per poterle vedere anche su windows
<azmodeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571486/
<azmodeus> ma jpj a me lo vede come eseguibile
<roger__> Dove si trova l'editor di testo?
<yvesBsAs> O_O come jpj eseguibile??
<yvesBsAs> l'estensione, su linux, non ha una corrispondenza
<azmodeus> ah no... XD ho sbagliato io! XD comunque, per editare basta lanciare da terminale con gedit, no?
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<yvesBsAs> hai modificato il file?
<azmodeus> allora, roger__ sudo gedit nomefile... :P comunque, mi dice che non è possibile visualizzare l'immagine, non so a che cosa si riferisca però... ho semplicemente aperto un file vuoto e salvato con est jpg
<azmodeus> yvesBsAs si, ho modificato il file, e appena hos alvato mi ha dato questo messaggio in terminale
<azmodeus> provo a riavviare?
<yvesBsAs> si, fa nulla il messaggio, è un errore delle gtk credo
<azmodeus> bene, allora a fra poco
<roger__> Grazie comunque..^_^...ora vi lascio!!!
<azmodeus> ecco, e ora che dovrei fare?? =)
<yvesBsAs> lucetta accesa o no?
<azmodeus> arancione
<azmodeus> iwconfig ora mi pare che mi dia un output diverso
<azmodeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571493/
<yvesBsAs> ebbe, ora hai wlan0, non eth1
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> lsmod | grep b4
<azmodeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571494/
<azmodeus> un'altra cosa... mi ha dato l'avviso della disponibilità di alcuni driver... l'altro giorno mi ha scaricato solo quello della scheda video... ora mi visualizza anche la voce broadcom, della wireless... scarico e aggiorno?? =)
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> certo che si :XD
<yvesBsAs> aggiorna e vedi che dice
<azmodeus> sicuro!!! =)
<azmodeus> ah no un kakkio, a proposito di questo devo riprovare con i driver grafici, che l'altra sera mi ha dato errore mentre cercavo di scaricarli
<yvesBsAs> pazienza
<azmodeus> bene, finito... ora che devo fare?
<yvesBsAs> hai networkmanager, giusto?
<azmodeus> non so! XD
<yvesBsAs> l'icona della rette, facci doppio click
<azmodeus> ok, si, ce l'ho!
<azmodeus> aspetta però... ce l'ho dalla pagina di ubuntu software center... ma l'icona della rete non la vedo O.o
<yvesBsAs> ok, vedi a reti wireless se ti indica un qualche cosa
<yvesBsAs> nel menu applicazioni -> internet o sistema non c'è?
<azmodeus> lo sto cercando ma non lo trovo <.<
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, io uso wicd, prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> cd /usr/bin/ && ls -lh | grep network
<azmodeus> pasto?
<azmodeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571495/
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se c'è una voce networkmanager
<azmodeus> no, non c'è...
<yvesBsAs> O_o?
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se esce un qualche cosa
<azmodeus> si, mi da un po' di cose
<yvesBsAs> lo sicuro, vedi anche eth0?
<azmodeus> alla fine, auto eth0 e riga sotto iface eth0 inet manual
<yvesBsAs> wattzz, ettecredo, sei con la config manuale della rete
<yvesBsAs> pastami tutto cosa è uscito
<azmodeus> hmmm, si... questo non va bene?? =)
<azmodeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571496/
<yvesBsAs> va bene, ma dobbiamo impostare pure il wireless in manuale
<azmodeus> ah ecco! ^^ è che era il modo più veloce che conoscevo... :P
<yvesBsAs> allora, da cosa vedo usi un modem, non un router, giusto?
<azmodeus> si credo che sia corretto... uso alice gate 2+
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora ascolta, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> ifconfig
<yvesBsAs> dimmi che ip ti sta dando
<azmodeus> hmmm... su ppp0??
<yvesBsAs> devi avere un IP. del tipo 192.168.xx.xx o 10.ecc
<yvesBsAs> se è altro è un ip pubblico
<azmodeus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571497/
<yvesBsAs> cazzarola... stai usando ipv6 fe80::222:64ff:fe7a:67f5/64
<yvesBsAs> non lo conosco
<azmodeus> uh? che cosa sarebbe? XD
<yvesBsAs> è una novità, ma si usa ancora poco, mai toccato io
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo wlan0 up
<azmodeus> command not found
<yvesBsAs> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<azmodeus> interface doesn't support scanning
<yvesBsAs> sudo wlan0 up perchè non lo prende?
<azmodeus> dice wlan0: command not found
<azmodeus> l'ip che dicevi potrebbe avere a che fare con questo? http://www.seflow.it/assistenza/article.php?id=193
<azmodeus> anche se non credo perché il documento in questione che ho io non presenta quelle modifiche
<azmodeus> e poi mi sono reso conto ora che l'articolo non aveva niente a che vedere con quel che volevo cercare... =)
<yvesBsAs> credo di si, ma ipv6 non so come ci sia finito li, un errore e non ti colleghi più..
<yvesBsAs> controlla con ppp, nel menu internet, vedi se lui ti da una possibilità caon la scheda wifi
<yvesBsAs> ora dovrebbe vederla
<azmodeus> cioè? non ho capito cosa dovrei fare, scusa... ^^
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se dice che c'è qualcosa qui:
<yvesBsAs> cat /etc/devfsd.conf
<azmodeus> File o directory non esistente
<yvesBsAs> system-config-network
<yvesBsAs> prova a dare quel comando
<azmodeus> ma senza spazi?
<yvesBsAs> senza, come ho scritto
<azmodeus> mi dice comando non trovato
<yvesBsAs> mizziga, ti avverto che vado a tentoni pure io :XD
<yvesBsAs> prova con
<yvesBsAs> locate
<yvesBsAs> locate pppoe.conf
<azmodeus> niente... non da nessun risultato...
<azmodeus> io conosco il pppoeconf
<azmodeus> però non ha il punto
<azmodeus> ed è quello che ho usato per configurare la connessione
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se c'è lui, e cosa contiene
<azmodeus> questo è l'output se gli do locate pppoeconf http://paste.ubuntu.com/571504/
<azmodeus> se lancio pppoeconf con sudo mi da questo messaggio, nonostante il processo funzioni
<azmodeus>    /usr/sbin/pppoeconf: 523: modconf: not found
<yvesBsAs> azmodeus, c'è un qualche cosa che sicuramente non va, e non sarei sicuro sia la wifi
<yvesBsAs> prova a postare sul forum Ubuntu-it
<azmodeus> hmmm... va bene, proverò così! ^^
<yvesBsAs> spiega un pò come si comporta, non trovo riscontri, e la cosa mi piace poco assai
<azmodeus> sperando che in un modo o in un altro si riesca a venirne a capo... ci avevo anche già pensato... eheh
<yvesBsAs> in pratica quell'errore è strano, e raro
<yvesBsAs> non saprei dove mettere le meni
<yvesBsAs> *mani
<azmodeus> mmmmh, io pensavo fosse un problema di kubuntu...
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, kubuntu, non ubuntu?
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<azmodeus> nono
<yvesBsAs> knetwork-mqanager :XD
<azmodeus> usavo kubuntu e mi hanno detto di passare a ubuntu per risolvere il problema della wireless
<yvesBsAs> naaaa, chi dice ancora asinate del genere nel 2011? :P
<azmodeus> infatti ricordavo l'iconetta del network manager... ma non c'è più! <.<
<yvesBsAs> ma hai reinstallato da zero o hai installato ubuntu su quello che avevi?
<azmodeus> che è un comando? O.o
<azmodeus> ops, non c'entrava niente quello che ho scritto... comunque ho reinstallato da zero
<PiGreco26> ok azmodeus
<yvesBsAs> ok, no, nulla allora
<azmodeus> ok PiGreco26
<yvesBsAs> nel software center network-manager è installato?
<azmodeus> si, li è installato... ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte... <.<
<yvesBsAs> ma nel pannello in alto, a destra, non hai un icona di rete?
<azmodeus> no... ho solo l'icona di una letterina, la data, il messenger e il mio nome...
<azmodeus> e le preferenze audio...
<yvesBsAs> click destro sul pannello -> aggiungi al pannello
<azmodeus> già provato... non trovo network manager
<yvesBsAs> vedi se trovi una voce che ricordi la connessione di rete
<azmodeus> client per terminal server, ma non credo... connessione al server... oppure a remoto
<yvesBsAs> no, allora non c'è
<azmodeus> non posso creare un lanciatore personalizzato???
<yvesBsAs> si, ma che comando gli metti? yves-utopia? :XD
<azmodeus> non ne ho idea... XD comunque, pensando al fatto che quel dannato coso è installato... da qualche parte dovrà pur essere no? e se lo rimuovo e provo a reinstallarlo?
<yvesBsAs> cioè, puoi farlo, ma manco so cosa realmente ti servirebbe
<azmodeus> boh, magari c'è stato qualche problema all'installazione....
<yvesBsAs> io non lo farei, la configurazione via cavo va, e non so se sia colpa del programma o del driver wifi
<yvesBsAs> per quello ti ho consigliato il forum
<azmodeus> doh, troppo tardi! ^^
<yvesBsAs> (o troppo presto :P)
<azmodeus> beh, non ci ho perso più di mezzo minuto comunque... in ogni caso, fino a che avevo windows su questo pc funzionava la wireless
<azmodeus> (intendevo il "non lo farei" ... oramai io la passo in bianco! ^^ )
<yvesBsAs> non è la scheda rotta, questo è sicuro
<azmodeus> comunque, dopo aver scaricato i driver non ho ancora riavviato
<azmodeus> mi rimane questa possibilità... =)
<yvesBsAs> abbe, furbo :P
<yvesBsAs> riavvia, va
<azmodeus> pensavo di aver capito che non era necessario farlo ç__ç
<azmodeus> torno subito... XP
<yvesBsAs> dipende
<azmodeus> niente, non mi þare che sia cambiato niente.. <.<
<yvesBsAs> mi spiace, non saprei come dare un aiuto sensato, a tentativi si rischia di peggiorare la cosa
<yvesBsAs> posta sul forum e vedi se qualcuno sa, specifica tipo di modem e provider
<azmodeus> beh beh, male che vada riformatto! XD è un'installazione sperimentale questa... :P sul fisso ho sei os diversi su macchina virtuale
<azmodeus> sarà fatto! ^^
<azmodeus> nel frattempo beh, continuerò con il cavo.. :P e adesso caffè! XD
<azmodeus> beh, dai... per il momento mi terrò il problema... ma ti voglio ugualmente ringraziare... sei stato gentilissimo!
<azmodeus> buona giornata, ormai, data l'ora.. ^^ a presto... ciaooo
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, non credo sia troppo complicato, ma bisogna già averci messo le mani, altrimenti è caotico :D
<azmodeus> eccomi di nuovo qui... fa decisamente meno freddo... <.<
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, potessi dire fa più freddo io >.<
<azmodeus> mmmh... perché? casa mia è un obitorio... ma tu dove stai se non sono indiscreto..:?
<yvesBsAs> cimitero :P, son in Argentina, qui è estate e son la 1:35 del mattino
<azmodeus> wow... argentina.. =) ma sei italiano tu? Conosco un bel po' di argentini, ne ho avuti parecchi come colleghi e conosciuti altri durante le stagioni in spagna... =)
<yvesBsAs> nato in italia, cittadino francese, sposato con un argentina e migrato, cominciava a tirare aria poco sana li
<yvesBsAs> e non credo di aver errato troppo..
<azmodeus> no, infatti... direi che non hai sbagliato per niente... =) ma secondo me siamo ancora agli inizi, il peggio deve ancora venire nonostante si dica il contrario...
<azmodeus> se non sbaglio l'argentina già c'è passata... e si sta anche riprendendo... comunque sia la tua sembra una storia interessante... =)
<yvesBsAs> boff, il mondo è rotondo,
<azmodeus> lo penso anche io... eppure come diceva il buon vecchio Allen... quanti di noi sono effettivamente stati nello spazio per verificarlo? XD
<yvesBsAs> naaa, non mi freghi, su quei trabicoli non ci salgo, vai te a controllare :D
<azmodeus> ahah... beh, devo dire che non mi dispiacerebbe... sono sempre stato parecchio affascinato dallo spazio in generale... poi immagino che sia più sicuro dell'andare in auto oppure di andare a bere un bicchiere nella zona del nuorese... XD
<yvesBsAs> si, ma ammetti che un vino avariato fa meno male che una caduta da 10000 metri di altezza, anche se è più frequente il vino avariato che la caduta :D
<azmodeus> non parlo di vino avariato ma di preistorici che credono di fare del bene alla gente obbligando loro a bere fino a sfondarsi XD alternativamente ti possono sempre convincere con le cattive... mwah
<azmodeus> dimmi, conosci crunchbang?
<yvesBsAs> hai cattive frequentazioni te :P
<yvesBsAs> sentita nominare, ma non conosco
<azmodeus> nono, fortunatamente vivo nella parte sud dell'isola... :P si tratta pur sempre di sardi primitivi... eheh...
<azmodeus> io la sto frugando un po' ora... peccato però che ancora non ci capisco granché.... sarebbe interessante smanettare un po'
<yvesBsAs> si può smanettare con molte, con tutte, è tutta esperienza che si guadagna
<azmodeus> si, infatti in questi giorni ho deciso che la mia mancanza in tema linux deve essere rivista... =) perdi l'ispirazione, magari, quando provi ad installare roba come tinycore... XD
<yvesBsAs> io perdo l'ispirazione quando guardo la TiVù, altrimenti è difficile che la perda :P
<azmodeus> eheh, immagino che però tu sia un ferrato sostenitore dei sistemi operativi linux! ^^
<azmodeus> sai? sto leggendo delle discussioni sul forum e mi domando se abbia fatto bene ad aprirne una io! :p qui uno spiega come ovviare al problema della lucina arancione... (in effetti quando l'ho acceso stanotte era spento da tre giorni il pc...)
<yvesBsAs> mica vero, son un ferrato sostenitore che ciascuno debba usare cosa gli serve, non cosa gli si impone, leggermente diverso..
<azmodeus> assolutamente... no, intendevo che ti piace e che, da quel che ho visto, almeno è un po' che smanetti su linux! ^^ impressioni eh... :P
<yvesBsAs> 5 annetti, e si, mi piace, altrimenti farei altro :XD
<azmodeus> immagino! ^^ ho trovato un'informazione interessante... vado subito a testare se funziona... =D
<azmodeus> yvesBsAs, ci sei ancora?
<yvesBsAs> si, dimmi
<azmodeus> sono riuscito a fare qualche passo avanti
<azmodeus> dunque, ho lasciato il pc senza batteria dieci minuti e ripristinato le impostazioni iniziali del bios... al lancio la luce è diventata blu
<azmodeus> ho installato wicd e mi trova le reti... ma quando provo a connettermi, mi fa attendere a lungo e alla fine mi dice che non è stato possibile acquisire l'ip....
<yvesBsAs> la rete è protetta?
<azmodeus> no, non è protetta
<yvesBsAs> ed allora imposta un IP statico
<azmodeus> bene, devo impostare un ip statico al portatile?
<azmodeus> aspe... no aspe... XD la rete non è quella di casa mia
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<azmodeus> purtroppo non ho una connessione wifi in casa.. ma c'è quella del mio vicino che comunque non si lamenta... =) quindi, essendo senza passwd sarei stupido a non approfittarne... :P
<azmodeus> il problema però ora è questo qui... anche se sembra si siano risolti quelli più grossi
<yvesBsAs> non si connette, probabilmente, perchè non ha il dhcp attivo
<azmodeus> questo influisce solo nei sistemi linux? perché abbiamo altri due portatili in casa e, entrambi, con windows, si connettono senza problemi, così come anche il mio prima della revisione! ^^
<yvesBsAs> normalmente no, che IP prendono quelli con windows?
<azmodeus> hmmm... non ne ho idea... si connettono entrambi con la wireless... e non mi sono mai preso la briga di controllare... insomma, non fa nemmeno storie per la questione dell'ip
<yvesBsAs> ho aperto una connessione privata, azmodeus , passa su di lei
<yvesBsAs> richiama che sblocco
<Shin3> \o
<DoDiesis> good morning everybody :-)
<DoDiesis> may I ask a question?
<DoDiesis> Buongiorno
<DoDiesis> posso fare una domanda?
<DoDiesis> Buongiorno, posso fare una domanda tecnica?
<DoDiesis> va bene. vedo che non c'è nessuno.. Proverò più tardi.
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<Alfasus> salve, ho una cartella in home che non riesco ad eliminare perchè mentre ci provo mi dice che non esiste
<enzotib> Alfasus, da terminale?
<Alfasus> enzotib, no da dolphin
<enzotib> Alfasus, prova da terminale, e poi dimmi che errore dà esattamente
<Alfasus> enzotib, non so usare il terminal e poi il nome della cartella contiene un carattere strano che non saprei "digitare" (un rombo che contiene un punto interrogativo)
<enzotib> Alfasus, ti aiuto io, dov'è la cartella?
<Alfasus> enzotib, è una sottodirectory della home
<enzotib> Alfasus, come inizia il nome della cartella (tenendo conto che maiuscole e minuscole vanno considerate diverse)?
<Alfasus> enzotib, /home/peter/Audio/Audio CONDIVISI/N� 6089
<enzotib> Alfasus, allora, dopo aver aperto il terminale: rm -rf "Audio/Audio CONDIVISI/N"*6089     (esattamente come è scritto, con le virgolette)
<enzotib> Alfasus, suppongo che sia l'unica che inizia per N e finisce per 6089
<Alfasus> enzotib, no
<enzotib> azz
<enzotib> Alfasus, e hai già dato il comando?
<Alfasus> enzotib, non ho dato il comando. Posso sposyare le altre cartelle momentaneamente da un'altra parte
<Alfasus> enzotib, spostare
<enzotib> Alfasus, mi fai un ls -l "Audio/Audio CONDIVISI/"  ?
<enzotib> !pastebin | Alfasus
<ubot-it> Alfasus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Alfasus, mi devo allontanare
<Alfasus> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/571591/
<alexx2614> salve a tutti
<alexx2614> vorrei chiedervi una cosa come posso cancellare un programma non installato da ubuntu software ceter ??
<OverMe> e installato come?
<alexx2614> internet
<alexx2614> normalmente
<SirX> re
<OverMe> internet è il luogo da cui l'hai preso, ma poi come l'hai installato?
<alexx2614> pacchetto deb è google chrome
<alexx2614> apro file estraggo
<alexx2614> allora come posso fare ?
<OverMe> ? i .deb non vanno estratti, vanno installati e ci pensa il software center
<N41T> buondi
<OverMe> alexx2614, fammi vedere un dpkg -l | grep chrome
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexx2614> ho risolto grazie mille lo dovevi disinstallare da gestione pacchetti grazie ancora
<OverMe> allora l'avevi installato a dovere
<OverMe> non estratto
<alexx2614> gia mi sono sbagliato
<alexx2614> scusami
<DoDiesis> Buongiorno
<DoDiesis> posso fare una domanda ?
<OverMe> sure
<DoDiesis> English or Italian?
<SirX> indonesian
<SirX> -.-
<N41T> DoDiesis: aki se habla solo espanol
<OverMe> DoDiesis, italiano
<DoDiesis> ok posso tradurre poi in inglese spagnolo of rancese :-) grazie
<DoDiesis> è una domanda su Ubuntu 10.10
<DoDiesis> premetto che ho prima letto molti articoli su vari forum
<SirX> cazzo sei nel posto giusto allora!
<DoDiesis> e ho anche seguito alcune delle risposte che sono state date...
<DoDiesis> :-)
<DoDiesis> tuttavia il problema persiste
<OverMe> ...
<DoDiesis> si tratta del gestore aggiornamenti.. che non si aggiorna perché risultano due chiavi con BADSIG
<OverMe> DoDiesis, da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<DoDiesis> di fatto l'ultimo aggiornamnento dei pacchetti è andato a buon fine dieci giorni fa
<OverMe> metti sul paste il risultato
<OverMe> !paste | DoDiesis
<ubot-it> DoDiesis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DoDiesis> allora.. prevedevo una simile richiesta e ora farò quanto mi dici...
<DoDiesis> fatto
<DoDiesis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571597/
<OverMe> DoDiesis, spara nel terminale questo e rimetti il risultato nel pastebin
<OverMe> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C1192 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<DoDiesis> premesso che ora non sono più nel mio computer (scusatemi, avrei dovuto dirlo subito) avevo comunque eseguito quelle istruzioni e me le ero copiate qui.. ora te le mando
<massimo18> uhm
<DoDiesis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571600/
<DoDiesis> avevo poi dato ancora un sudo apt-get update e il risultato non era cambiato di una virgola
<DoDiesis> a quel punto mi sono fermato
<DoDiesis> se ci sono altre istruzioni che dovrò dare o provare, allora dovrò riconnettermi stasera
<DoDiesis> aggiungo che sono diversi giorni che ho provato quelle istruziuoni sempre senza esito
<DoDiesis> avevo anche pensato di reinstallare ubuntu
<DoDiesis> ma devo dire che mi dispiacerebbe
<OverMe> ma va, che reinstallare
<OverMe> però se non hai il pc a portata di mano non si può provare nulla
<OverMe> anzi, guarda qui, pare qualcuno abbia risolto
<OverMe> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=291780.35;imode
<OverMe> in particolare questo
<OverMe> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,291780.msg3218704.html#msg3218704
<DoDiesis> wow ringrazio di cuore...
<DoDiesis> ora mi copio le pagine e me le studio attentamente
<DoDiesis> nel tardo pomeriggio sarò di nuovo seduto all amia macchina
<DoDiesis> e tornerò qui... se troverò qualcuno di voi sarà ottimo
<OverMe> qualcuno c'è sempre
<N41T> rega domanda da niubbo... ogni volta che accendo il pc mi chiede la pass del portachiavi per avviare la wireless come si puo' evitare questo?
<OverMe> N41T, stai usando una connessione wifi?
<DoDiesis> grazie <OverMe>
<N41T> OverMe: si
<OverMe> N41T, tasto destro sull'icona della rete->modifica connessioni vai nella scheda "senza fili", selezioni la connessione->modifica
<OverMe> è spuntata la casella "disponibile per tutti gli utenti" ?
<N41T> OverMe: no -_-
<N41T> OverMe: la spunto e dovrebbe andare giusto?
<OverMe> si spuntala
<N41T> pensa ci ero gia stato qui ma nn avevo visto la spunta
<DoDiesis> un saluto a tutti e a presto
<DoDiesis> :-)
<OverMe> ciao DoDiesis
<alexx2614> scusatemi ome posso mettere il tema mac su ubuntu ??
<alexx2614> ??
<alexx2614> scusatemi come posso mettere il tema mac su ubuntu ??
<nicotano> buongiorno
<nicotano> alexx2614, sul forum molti si lamentano di questo,
<alexx2614> perchè
<nicotano> hanno avuto un sacco di problemi togliendo il tema
<alexx2614> a grazie del consiglio :D
<nicotano> alexx2614, cerca nel forum macbuntu
<alexx2614> ok grazie
<nicotano> :)
<N41T> OverMe: grazie dovrebbe funzionare ora
<davide__> ciao a tutti!
<davide__> so che sembrerà banale ma ho cercato nei wiki di documentazione
<davide__> e le pagine se c'erano devono essere state rimosse
<davide__> dovrei configurare un account di post hotmail.it con evolution
<davide__> tutte le discussioni sul forum portano a pagine del wiki che non ci sono
<davide__> ho letto anche che non è possibile poichè solo outlook supporta hotmail
<davide__> però io fino a ieri lo usavo tranquillamente
<davide__> senza alcun problema
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<N41T> rega ho installato efax ma mi da una serie di errori possibile che non riconosca il modem?
<N41T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571636/ecco l'errore
<N41T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571636/
<mauro_> salve in italiano?
<mauro_> ho un problema sul funzionamento del monitor esterno
<N41T> doppio monitor?
<think3> salve a tutti
<think3> ho appena effettuato un aggiornamento
<think3> e le barre sopra e sotto
<mauro_> in  pratica monitor opzionale collegabile al netbook
<think3> sono rimaste grige
<think3> come mai?
<think3> così anche firefox non carica la solita interfaccia
<N41T> mauro_: che hai nvidia?
<Fede_LT82> salve a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi devo formattare una partizione dell'HD
<jester-> think3: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade per vedere si l'upgrade è andato a buon fine
<mauro_> non ricordo ho un acer aspireone
<jester-> Fede_LT82: usa gparted
<N41T> mauro_:  allora io uo un portatile con lo schermo condiviso
<think3> jester- dice operazione non valida
<jester-> think3: scrivi bene
<think3> prima fa la lettura dei pacchetti
<think3> o disk?
<think3> è dist-upgrade?
<mauro_> quando collego il monitor e faccio Fn F5 lampeggia e poi diventa nero
<jester-> yess
<N41T> mauro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor/TwinView
<nicotano> Fede_LT82, avvia una sessione live dal cd ubuntu e usa gparted, prima smonta la partiizione da formattare
<think3> jester allora ho scritto bene
<jester-> mauro_: ati?
<think3> operazione dist non valida
<mauro_> asp.1 min vado avedere
<jester-> think3: sudo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> think3: se non ti prende il dist sei sicuro di avere un sistem debian/ubuntu?
<think3> lo prende
<think3> non da nessun errore
<think3> certo che sono sicuro :)
<think3> e quindi? quale può essere il problema?
<jester-> think3: dai il comando e incolla il seguito sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | think3
<ubot-it> think3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<think3> jester il comando di prima?
<jester-> think3: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<think3> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/571645/
<Fede_LT82> il mio HD è partizionato nel seguente modo:
<Fede_LT82> una partizione Linux Swap
<Fede_LT82> Una NFTS su cui ho Windows
<N41T> rega come posso installare il modem?
<N41T> quello normale 56k
<jester-> think3: è ok, fa vedere cosa risponde cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<think3> non esiste jester-
<jester-> N41T: se non è un modem strano basta che fai la connessione
<nicotano> N41T, se è su porta seriale non hai problemi se è USB forse hai problemi
<Fede_LT82> e una ext3 con Linux che vorrei formattare e installarci Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<jester-> think3: X11 x maiuscolo
<think3> si
<N41T> jester-: è interno
<think3> l'ho incollato da come l'hai scritto tu
<N41T> jester-: nicotano:  il modem è interno, ma con efax nn lo vede
<jester-> think3: ls /etc/X11/
<nicotano> Fede_LT82, quando fai installazione scegli opzioni avanzate partizionamento manuale selezioni la partizione ext3 e fai modifica, usa la partizione per / file system ext4 formattare si
<jester-> N41T: se interno e linmodem/winmodem lasaperd
<think3> jeste- impossible accedere inesistente
<nicotano> N41T, spesso se è un winmodem viene visto come scheda audio
<jester-> think3: ls /etc/X11/
<N41T> nicotano: come faccio a risolvere?
<jester-> think3: se inesistente significa che hai brasato un pezzo di os
<nicotano> N41T, se è winmodem prendi un modem esterno su porta seriale se riesci a trovarne uno
<think3> ma io non ho fatto nulla
<think3> sono dentro etc
<think3> ho fatto un ls
<think3> e non c'è la cartella che cerchi
<jester-> think3: ls /etc/
<Fede_LT82> Nicotamo, ma io attualmente ho ubuntu 10.04 su ext3
<think3> no la cartella c'è
<think3> vediamo se c'è il file
<N41T> nicotano: :S quindi nn cè soluzione praticmaente :S
<nicotano> !modem | N41T
<ubot-it> N41T: modem is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem
<jester-> think3: almeno copiassi i comandi nel terminale
<think3> jester- ti incollo il risultato
<N41T> cavolo non so chi è il produttore
<N41T> S:
<think3> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/571648/
<Fede_LT82> posso lasciarlo su ext3?
<nicotano> Fede_LT82, ext4 èpiu' recente poi puoi usare anche etx3
<jester-> think3: non hai il conf come fa ad andare il doppio monitor http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=monitor&titlesearch=Titoli
<think3> non ho capito
<jester-> think3: vedi un po http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=monitor&titlesearch=Titoli
<think3> leggo il wiki vediamo che ci capisco
<think3> ma mi sono fottuto quel file?
<think3> :|
<N41T> nicotano: se ne metto uno pci sull'altro pc dici che avro' lo stesso problema o lo vede?
<Fede_LT82> ma avete un link ad una guida per  Gparted in cui si vuole installre Ubuntu 10.04 su un HD partizionato con Windows già presente?
<nicotano> N41T, coi winmodem è un rebus
<jester-> !installazione | Fede_LT82
<ubot-it> Fede_LT82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<think3> jester- come faccio adesso?
<think3> io non l'ho toccato quel file!!
<jester-> think3: i files non si cancellano da soli, visto che non c'è piu rifanne unom hai ati nvidia o altro
<think3> penso sia un integrata
<mauro_> vga intel 945gme
<think3> di un asus eeepc 1000h
<think3> ma jester
<think3> da solo no
<think3> sicuramente con l'aggiornamento
<think3> io non l'ho assolutamente toccato
<think3> cmq
<jester-> think3: se hai intel è logico che non ci sia visto che non serve, prova un po ad avviare col monitor attaccato
<N41T> vabbe si conosce un'alternativa per inviare ricevere fax con ubuntu? :S
<think3> jester- in che senso???
<jester-> think3: oppure hai aggiunto qualche repo pppa per il driver video?
<think3> io non ho fatto nulla
<think3> ho solo aggiornato il sistema con gli aggiornamenti ufficilali di ubuntu
<jester-> think3: spegni atacca il monitor e riaccendi
<think3> jester- scusa la mia ignoranza
<think3> come faccio ad attaccare il monitor
<think3> se è un laptop?
<jester-> think3: hai mica detto che non ti funza il secondo monitor?
<think3> no!
<think3> ho detto che non mi va l'interfaccia
<think3> penso sia un problema con gnome
<jester-> think3: l'interfaccia de che
<think3> de firefox
<think3> del file manager
<think3> delle barre
<think3> de tutto
<jester-> think3: rinomina la cartella nascosta .mozilla
<think3> c'ho tutto grigio
<jester-> !gnomereset | think3  o ancora meglio
<ubot-it> think3  o ancora meglio: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<think3> ok
<N41T> jester-: c'e' soluzione per far riconoscere il modem? anche se è interno?
<jester-> N41T: se è winmodem lascia perdere
<jester-> se non lo è funza di serie
<N41T> jester-: aggiungo che è un portatile acer quindi :D sicuramente sarà winmodem ..
<demirulez> Ciao a tutti, da quando ho fatto l'upgrade a maverick (10.10), ho un problema che non saprei se riguardi firefox o flash oppure entrambi, in pratica quando visualizzo un video nel browser (ff 3.6.13), rimane sullo sfondo di ogni programma che scorro, esempio evolution ecc e l'unico modo per farlo scomparire è riavviare gdm, c'è qualcosa che mi insospettisce in dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571649/ avete qualche
<jester-> N41T: con lepci vedi che roba è, poi guarda su http://www.linmodems.org/
<jester-> N41T: lspci
<demirulez> dimenticavo, la versione che ho attualmente in uso di flash è la 10.2 r152 che penso sia l'ultima, ho provato anche a reinstallarlo sia manualmente che con l'addon flash-ai per firefox ma non ho risolto, potrebbe essere relativo al browser il problema?
<jester-> demirulez: fa vedere nel paste cosa risponde: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<Fede_LT82> per registrare il mio nick la procedura esatta da usare qual'è?
<N41T> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571650/ ma quale'? lol
<demirulez> jester-: ecco l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571651/
<jester-> !registrazione | Fede_LT82
<ubot-it> Fede_LT82: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<mauro_> quindi non avendo una scheda Nvidia ma intel faccio un tentetivo accendo e spengo in netbook col monitor collegato?
<Fede_LT82> !registrazione | Fede_LT82
<ubot-it> Fede_LT82, please see my private message
<jester-> N41T: sembra non ci sia o è sotto qualche bus o disattivato nel bios
<jester-> N41T: per logica dovrebbe essere roba intel
<N41T> quindi lascio perdere?
<N41T> jester-: o smanetto sul bios? :D
<jester-> demirulez: se ha hai incollato nel treminale l'intero comando non hai nemmeno flash installato
<jester-> terminale*
<jester-> demirulez: hai preso da adobe e copiato da qualche parte ?
<demirulez> jester-: è l'unica riga che il comando mi ha restituito, flash player dovrei averlo installato perchè ad esempio i video su youtube riesco a vederli correttamente e compare nei componenti aggiuntivi di ff al di sotto dei plug-ins
<demirulez> jester-: ho fatto tutto tramite apt, senza scaricare nulla manualmente da adobe
<jester-> demirulez: rc = non installato ma ci sono ancora i files di conf, non dovrebbe affatto andare la roba flash
<demirulez> jester-: cavolo è strano, eppure te lo confermo
<jester-> demirulez: se vai su youtube e compare il video anche se scrauso qualcosa hai messo
<jester-> demirulez: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'  copia e incolla nel terminale
<N41T> jester-: se metto un modem sul fisso di quelli pci dici che è meglio?
<jester-> N41T: basta che sia un modem analogico normale e non un winmodem
<N41T> jester-: come si distinguono?
<demirulez> jester-: stesso output precedente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571657/
<N41T> jester-: scusa ma nn ho mai fatto niente del genere
<jester-> N41T: sarà scritto a qaulche parte, oppure cerca sul sito del produttore per tipo
<N41T> ok
<N41T> perche a casa ho una scatola di modem vecchi
<demirulez> jester-: ecco uno screen anche della schermata di ff in about:plugins http://img193.imageshack.us/f/plugins.png/
<jester-> demirulez: rinomina la .mozilla
<N41T> volevo prendere alcun di quelli
<demirulez> jester-: fatto, devo provare a riavvere ff?
<demirulez> jester-: riavviare*
<jester-> demirulez: apri firefox e prova
<jester-> demirulez: quello da repo è ubuntu0.10.10.1  Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<demirulez> jester-: i video su youtube funzionano anche così
<jester-> demirulez: la lib c'è quindi l'hai presa e copiata da qualche parte
<jester-> demirulez: sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-installer
<demirulez> jester-: ok, l'ho rimosso
<jester-> demirulez: prova youtube
<demirulez> jester-: funzionante
<jester-> demirulez: sudo updatedb
<demirulez> jester-: ok
<jester-> demirulez: locate libflashplayer.so
<demirulez> /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<demirulez> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<demirulez> le due stringhe restituite
<jester-> demirulez: sudo mv /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so.old
<demirulez> jester-: ok
<jester-> demirulez: sudo mv /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so.old
<demirulez> jester-: ok, rinominati entrambi
<jester-> demirulez: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<demirulez> jester-: ok
<demirulez> jester-: ora risulta installato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571661/ riprovo con youtube
<demirulez> jester-: youtube ok, come prima, posso rinominare la cartella .mozilla per i miei preferiti?
<jester-> demirulez: yesss
<demirulez> jester-: ok, il problema che avevo prima delle schermate dei video che comparivano su altri sfondi oltre a ff sembra risolto
<demirulez> jester-: a cosa poteva essere dovuto?
<jester-> demirulez: che hai installato un flash preso chissa dove e chissà come
<demirulez> jester-: hai ragione, avevo utilizzato questo script di flash-aid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571672/
<demirulez> jester-: però anche prima di aver provato a reinstallarlo con flash-aid mi dava quel problema e li avevo fatto l'upgrade a maverick e stop, ove prima con lucid funzionava
<demirulez> jester-: comunque ora problema risolto, grazie mille della disponibilità
<jester-> demirulez: non mi risulta che flash abbia mai avuto problemi dalla lucid, adesso hai toccato con mano l'effetto di certa roba fatta dai soliti geni
<demirulez> jester-: si effettivamente, conviene sempre andare di apt e non si sbaglia :D
<snapp>  rega' una domanda non pertinente al tema, ma una risposta e' sempre ben gradita. Due lan collegati con switch diversi sulla stessa dorsale, che hanno due differenti Ip e subnetmask possono considerarsi due distinte vlan?? o le vlan sono tutt' altra cosa
<esulu> ciao a tutti ho un problema per cancellare apache2 dal mio ubuntu
<jester-> esulu: cancellare?
<esulu> si jester-
<esulu> disinstallare
<esulu> in pratica l'ho gia fatto
<jester-> esulu: va in synaptic e lo disinstalli, cerca per nome apache
<esulu> ma synapsy mi da ancora come un pacchetto gia esistente
<esulu> si
<jester-> toglilo
<esulu> ma l'ho fatto
<esulu> ma non me lo fa
<esulu> ho dato anche dpkg -l | egrep 'apache2|phpmyadmin'
<jester-> esulu: dpkg -l | grep apache
<esulu> e mi da :
<jester-> esulu: metti nel pastebinno
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571679/
<jester-> esulu: sudo dpkg --purge apache2
<jester-> esulu: sudo apt-get autoremove
<esulu> dpkg: attenzione: viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere apache2 poiché non è installato.
<jester-> esulu: sudo apt-get autoremove
<esulu> esulu:: comando non trovato
<jester-> esulu: scrivi bene
<esulu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571680/
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti
<Diels-Alder> ho un problema con un pc
<jester-> esulu: apache2 non c'è piu e il resto che vedi con nome apache sono dipendenze di altro e non danno nessun problema
<Diels-Alder> praticamente non si accende più
<Diels-Alder> nemmeno il beep del bios
<esulu> quindi sono a posto
<esulu> jester-
<Diels-Alder> schermo nero
<jester-> Diels-Alder: urca sa di piastra andata
<Diels-Alder> pure a me
<jester-> Diels-Alder: se ti va bene è solo la scheda video
<Diels-Alder> però le ventole vanno
<Diels-Alder> tutto è alimentato
<Diels-Alder> ho provato a togliere la batteria del bios
<Diels-Alder> le mie opzioni sono
<jester-> di solito il beep lo senti appena trova la video
<Diels-Alder> in ordine siccome è un pc di 5 anni
<Diels-Alder> batteria finita 2 scheda video 3 ram
<jester-> esulu: sei piu che a posto
<Diels-Alder> 4 motherboard  5 CPU
<esulu> tanks for ever
<Diels-Alder> quindi jester- se non c'è video e no beep la cosa più plausibile sarebbe scheda video?
<Diels-Alder> facendo 2 + 2
<Diels-Alder> posso pensare che sia la vga
<jester-> Diels-Alder: non video no beep non parte una cippa
<Diels-Alder> certo ovvio
<Diels-Alder> quindi? cambiare la batteria del bios potrebbe essere?
<Diels-Alder> scusa volevo dire potrebbe essere utile?
<Diels-Alder> jester-: cosa faccio?
<jester-> dikdust: la batt costa 0qualcosa, la video prova con una di recupero
<jester-> se con bat e video sane non va fagli un bel funerale
<connors> ciao
<azmodeus> buonasera
<esulu> scusatemi ho qualche problema con mysql quando vado sul localhost/phpmyadmin
<esulu> mi dice Impossibile caricare l'estensione mysqli,
<esulu> prego controllare la configurazione di PHP - Documentazione
<esulu> e mi da :http://paste.ubuntu.com/571703/
<OverMe> esulu, è installato php5-mysql ?
<esulu> yes
<esulu> OverMe
<OverMe> hai riavviato apache dopo averlo installato?
<esulu> OverMe ho risolto
<esulu> doveva fare aptitude install php5-mysql
<esulu> adesso va bene tutto
<esulu> un grande come sempre OverMe
<OverMe> bene
<mauro_> ok ora ha funzionato
<mauro_> l'avvio del pc con gia il dual monitor inserito era la soluzione
<mauro_> grazie
<mauro_> N4IT grazie
<Guest31322> salve
<giovanni86> salve
<giovanni86> non riesco a far funzionare con firefox la chat java sul web
<jester-> giovanni86: sun-java6-plugin installato?
<giovanni86> ciao grazie controllo
<giovanni86> non risulta esserci, se lo cerco dal gestore pacchetti non me lo trova
<giovanni86> nemmeno sun java6 jre
<giovanni86> ho installato openjdk ma non funge
<jester-> installa il plugin che si prende il resto
<jester-> toglilo il jdk
<giovanni86> jester-: jdk mi serve per tuxguitar
<giovanni86> il problema è che non si possono intallare entrambi?
<jester-> boh prova
<giovanni86> jester-: synaptic non mi trova il pacchetto sun java
<giovanni86> nel sftware center lo trova ma non compare il rettangolino "installa"
<jester-> giovanni86: devi abilitare i repo partner
<jester-> giovanni86: modifica/sorgenti software-->altro software
<giovanni86> trovati
<opto> Salve e un saluto a tutti è la prima volta che chiedo aiuto.
<crik91> ciao opto
<opto> Ho problemi con la schermata di accesso che si blocca. Utilizzo U10.10 e sono riuscito ad entrare in recovery mopde come root
<opto> Se clicco su schermata d'accesso rimane grigia non attiva e non posso sbloccarla
<opto> ho lanciato gdmsetup da terminale e compaiono una serie di errori in particolare org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files
<jester-> opto: sa recoveri apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<opto> ho provato dopo che ha richiesto di installare acct  ma da questa  risposta sa: unrecognized option '--reinstall'
<nicotano> salve
<alexx2614> qualcuno ha publicato qualche video tutorial su youtube se si ditemi come si chiama cosi lo vado a vedere
<K99Brain> opto, ma mica avrai dato il comando: sa recoveri apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<alexx2614> ;)
<K99Brain> opto, il comando è: apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<opto> si, pensavo fosse una ulteriore opzione
<opto> avevo già fatto reinstalla da gestione pacchetti
<opto> ho ripetuto il comando esatto ma il problema rimane
<jester-> opto: hai per caso cercato di cambiare il tema di gdm?
<opto> no sempre di default
<jester-> opto: oppure hai login automatico?
<opto> si login automatico
<jester-> toglilo a vedere che succede
<opto> come si può togliere?
<jester-> opto: sa recovery o vai in shell e dai stratx o usi grafica sicura
<jester-> poi amministrazione/schermata di accesso
<jester-> startx*
<opto> adesso sono in grafica ma quando vado su amministrazione / schermata di accesso si vede la finestra grigia, il pulsante Sblocca che si può cliccare ma non risponde e chiudi che chiude correttamente la finestra
<nicotano> opto, pulsante sblocca clicchi e dovrebbe chiederti la password
<opto> no, rimane tutto bloccato
<jester-> opto: usa stratx  che in grafica sicura certe azioni non le permette
<jester-> startx*
<jester-> opto: sudo /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<jester-> opto: pardon sudo gedit /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<jester-> opto: automaticlogin=false
<opto> fatto,  però è normale che tutte le voci siano vuote? security xdmcp gui greeter chooser debug servers
<jester-> opto: voci de che
<opto> nel file  /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<jester-> opto: dentro al file c'è http://paste.ubuntu.com/571749/
<jester-> opto: te  hai altro?
<opto> si lo incollo?
<jester-> manca sotto DefaultSession=gnome
<jester-> opto: fa vedere
<opto> [daemon]
<opto> AlwaysRestartServer=true
<opto> AutomaticLoginEnable=false
<opto> AutomaticLogin=marco
<opto> [security]
<FloodBotIt1> opto: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<opto> [xdmcp]
<opto> [gui]
<jester-> opto: usa patebin
<jester-> opto: usa patebin
<opto> Scusa come si usa?
<opto> trovato sul manuale
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<opto> grazie http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571752/
<jester-> opto: ma che sistema hai
<opto> u 10.10 kernel 2.6.35.27 generic  gnome 2.32.0
<jester-> opto: aggiungi dopo AutomaticLogin=marco
<jester-> TimedLoginDelay=30
<jester-> DefaultSession=gnome
<jester-> opto: non è il file della 10.10
<jester-> opto: aggiungi le due righe
<opto> non so che dirti io non l'ho mai aperto prima . fatto.
<jester-> opto: salva e riavvia
<opto> per adesso grazie
 * nicotano saluta
<jester-> aiò nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<opto> ciao ho riavviato ma si è risolto solo il problema del login automatico, disabilitato ora, ma quando clicco sul mio account non mi consente di entrare. non sono riuscito ad accedere alla grafica con startx* che risulta non  installato ed ora il problema della schermata di accesso non utilizzabile rimane
<jester-> opto: ma la finestra di accesso la vedi?
<jester-> opto: e ti fa inserire user e pass?
<opto> si ma è come se fosse disabilitata, tutte le scritte in grigio chiare è possibile cliccare su sblocca ma rimane inattiva
<opto> no
<opto> no per user e pass
<jester-> opto: lsb-release -r
<jester-> opto: lsb_release -r
<jester-> opto: e fa pure vederesudo apt-get update
<opto> 10.10
<jester-> opto: e fa vedere sudo apt-get update
<jester-> opto: e anche lspci | grep -i vga
<opto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571766/
<opto> root@Studionix:~# lspci | grep -i vga
<opto> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<jester-> opto: secondo me sono i launchpad che ti hanno sminchiato. disattivali, purga gdm, fai un apt-get autoremove e reinstallalo
<jester-> opto: hai instllato qualche driver per ati?
<jester-> opto: e ringrazia  ubuntu-tweak
<opto> come si disattivano i launchpad?  no, nessun driver
<opto> perchè u-tweak?
<jester-> opto: software center/modifica/sorgenti software
<jester-> opto: hai il ppa di  ubuntu-tweak
<jester-> quindi si pensa installato e usato
<jester-> e ti ha cambiato un po di roba
<jester-> tipo il file strano conf del gdm
<jester-> opto: dal che si capisce perchè si sconsigliano repo non ufficiali
<pepsinoD> ragazzi una domanda tecnica come faccio a sapere gli indirizzi ip di una connessione ethernet qualsiasi??Ovviamente c'è un server principale a cui connettersi mi sembra scontato ;)
<jester-> pepsinoD: spiega meglio. intenti ip della scheda o di altre schede in rete
<pepsinoD> no jester il discorso è ke c'è un server principale a cui connettersi cn specifici indirizzi ip
<pepsinoD> per cui imposti  1 connessione statica cn dns e ti connetti
<pepsinoD> il problema mio è se è semplice reperire gli indirizzi ip
<Alfasus> enzotib, ciao, eravamo rimasti qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/571591/
<jester-> pepsinoD: il server ha piu schede?
<pepsinoD> si
<pepsinoD> o almeno credo
<jester-> pepsinoD: entri ne server e guardi
<pepsinoD> forse devo cercare meglio di capire su google
<pepsinoD> in quanto è un server di amministrazione percio' avra' delle limitazioni imposte credo
<jester-> pepsinoD: se hai accesso al server
<jester-> pepsinoD: poi dipende da cosa fa il server
<pepsinoD> pero' gli utenti si connettono normalmente cn gli indirizzi che addono
<jester-> pepsinoD: avrà una modalità di accesso se server dati
<pepsinoD> è server dati
<jester-> quindi il lan si accederà in qualche modo
<pepsinoD> infatti
<jester-> e che ti servono gli ip di rete del derver
<jester-> del server*
<pepsinoD> per navigare semplice
<jester-> spiega il navigare semplice
<jester-> pepsinoD: il server ha un nome?
<pepsinoD> no ha numeri e basta
<jester-> pepsinoD: e quali
<pepsinoD> 127.0.0.1 lOl
<jester-> pepsinoD: 192.168.xxx.xxx?
<pepsinoD> si quelli standard
<jester-> pepsinoD: è un localhost
<pepsinoD> penso proprio di si
<pepsinoD> anzi si
<jester-> senza pensare
<pepsinoD> la cosa strana è ke mettendo indirizzi ip di un altra postazione vicina mi si connette ma nn naviga
<pepsinoD> quindi hanno lo stesso tipo di connessione
<pepsinoD> o meglio server
<OverMe> non puoi avere 2 ip uguali nella stessa rete
<pepsinoD> si ma dice d stabilire una connessione con quegli indirizzi ip
<pepsinoD> ha come gateway 192.168.100.xxx ha me interesse sapere questo tt qui
<pepsinoD> e cn dhcp nn stabilisce una connessione
<pepsinoD> poi capiro' che dns metterci per navigare
<OverMe> se vuoi sapere il gateway lo puoi guardare da qualunque altro pc in rete
<pepsinoD> è purtroppo sono solo amministrativi quei pc
<pepsinoD> quindi nn posso entrarci
<OverMe> hai detto poco fa che hai guardato da una postazione "vicina"
<pepsinoD> si ma cn quei indirizzi stabilisce la connessione ma nn naviga
<pepsinoD> parlo sempre cn cavo ethernet si intende
<OverMe> il gateway è lo stesso della postazione del vicino. l'ip chiaramente deve essere diverso
<pepsinoD> ovvio ma nn va;)
<pepsinoD> sbaglio i dns credo
<OverMe> possibile
<pepsinoD> ma nn so dove reperirli
<OverMe> pinga un ip e non un hostname e guarda
<pepsinoD> e come capirli
<OverMe> sempre dalla postazione del "vicino"
<pepsinoD> tipo ping google.it
<pepsinoD> a un ip
<pepsinoD> capito
<pepsinoD> e mi da i dns
<OverMe> ?
<pepsinoD> nn mi da i dns cosi'
<OverMe> e chi ha detto che ti da i dns
<pepsinoD> ah scusa
<OverMe> serve per capire se sei collegato ma hai fallito a copiare i dns o no
<pepsinoD> nn so i dns sostanzialmente
<pepsinoD> mettendo quello del gateway nn risolvo nulla
<OverMe> eddaje
<OverMe> ma la postazione del vicino non li ha i dns?
<pepsinoD> si ma nn sono quelli
<pepsinoD> sono diversi
<pepsinoD> credo
<OverMe> mettici quelli
<pepsinoD> nn naviga
<pepsinoD> .-.
<OverMe> hai pingato un ip?
<OverMe> e.g. 8.8.8.8 ?
<pepsinoD> e.g?
<pepsinoD> quelli sono i dns d google
<OverMe> e.g. = ad esempio
<enzotib> Alfasus,
<pepsinoD> se nn mi pinga nulla cosa faccio?
<pepsinoD> me la prendo li' in sostanza
<OverMe> vuol dire che hai sbagliato qualcosa
<pepsinoD> già
<pepsinoD> cmq nn è possibile che i parametri di una rete nn siano identificabili in qualke modo
<OverMe> esistono a posta i dhcp
<pepsinoD> ma cn i dhcp nn stabilisce una connessione .-.
<OverMe> e allora contatta l'amministratore
<pepsinoD> l'amministratore nn è un mio amico
<pepsinoD> e cmq destination host unreachable pingando 8.8.8.8
<pepsinoD> quindi è un fake
<OverMe> chi?
<pepsinoD> gli indirizzi ip che gli ho assegnato staticamente dalla postazione vicino
<pepsinoD> ;)
<pepsinoD> cioè se nn conosco l'amministratore nn posso entrare ?
<pepsinoD> nn è possibile
<pepsinoD> O.o
<OverMe> se nessun modo funziona e non hai sbagliato qualcosa....
<QuestCrew> qualcuno se ne intende di siti?
<OverMe> è inerente ad ubuntu?
<QuestCrew> ?
<pepsinoD> io no mi spice creW
<pepsinoD> spiace
<OverMe> ?
<pepsinoD> LoL
<misterblu> ciao mi è sparita la rete, ho samba e vado in internet e stampo con una stampante di rete quindi la vede
<misterblu> che faccio
<misterblu> ciao ragazzi mi è sparito tutto dalla rete cosa faccio?
<misterblu> jester-:  mi puoi dare una mano
<alby> ciao a tutti
<alby> c'è nessuno?
<OverMe> !nessuno | alby
<ubot-it> alby: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alby> domanda tecnica: qualcuno ha provato ad installare ubuntu 10.10 su un macbook 3,1? se si con quali risultati? ci sono delle quide affidabili?
<snajper4_> ciao sto cercando di installare una vecchia quick cam web di logitech su ubuntu 10.10...ho problemi col driver..qualcuno ha esperienza?
<demirulez> alby: dai un'occhiata qui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<alby> grazie demirulez!
<QuestCrew> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<esulu> scusatemi per inserire una sorgente nel repo come devo fare
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Ubuntu leggi qui
<esulu> grazie
<noiano> salve
<noiano> ho creato un utente con adduser ma quando mi loggo con gnome vedo solo un terminale e non tutti i menu :( come posso fare??
<glpiana> noiano, sei con quell'utente ora?
<noiano> no no
<noiano> sto da un altro pc
<noiano> :D
<glpiana> noiano, hai sottomano l'altro pc, acceso?
<noiano> yes
<noiano> spara :)
<glpiana> noiano, dai nel terminale: ls -la
<noiano> stanno i classici file
<glpiana> noiano, guarda se hai ste directory .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .config .gnome_private .local
<noiano> un momento...
<glpiana> noiano, sei loggato col nuovo utente?
<noiano> sta solo .gnome2
<noiano> ovvi
<noiano> o
<glpiana> noiano, e nessun'altra di quelle che ti ho elencato?
<noiano> non mi pare
<noiano> io ho innocentemente fatto adduser da terminale
<glpiana> noiano, non ti deve "parere". guardi l'elenco e vedi se ci sono o meno :D
<noiano> allora manca .gnome e .gnome_private
<noiano> il resto sta
<noiano> avevo visto male
<glpiana> noiano, ok, rinominale
<noiano> come?
<noiano> .gnome2 in .gnome?
<glpiana> noiano, no, .gnome2 in .gnome2_old ad esempio
<noiano> ok
<noiano> poi? :)
<glpiana> noiano, ora prova a premere ctrl+alt+backspace
<DoDiesis> buonasera...
<glpiana> noiano, se non fa nulla scrivi: su tuo_utente_principale
<DoDiesis> sono tornato per riprendere la domanda di questa mattina... ci sei, OverMe?
<QuestCrew> esperti in siti? please
<OverMe> DoDiesis, ancora per un po'
<OverMe> e nonmi ricordo la domanda :O
<noiano> glpiana, ctrl-alt-backspace non fa nulla
<DoDiesis> Grazie, OverMe, ora sono davanti al computer con ubuntu
<glpiana> QuestCrew, in costruzione di siti intendi?
<DoDiesis> e posso fare le prove che mi dirai...
<DoDiesis> ho visto quelle pagine che mi hai indicato e le ho provate prima di connettermi
<OverMe> DoDiesis, ricordami cosa avevi... la vosa delle chiavi non valide?
<OverMe> *cosa
<QuestCrew> no, intendo che conoscono bene i siti
<DoDiesis> sì, le chiavi con BADSIG
<QuestCrew> scusa mi ero espresso male
<DoDiesis> se credi posso ripostare i dati
<OverMe> DoDiesis, e quella cosa che hai provato non è andata?
<glpiana> QuestCrew, siti di cosa? qui si parla di supporto a ubuntu, se l'argomento non è questo, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat e chiedi di là :)
<DoDiesis> no, purtroppo... ho fatto il rcvkeys
<DoDiesis> ho reimportato le chiavi
<glpiana> noiano, dunque?
<DoDiesis> ho poi messo un'istruzione che conteneva la parola "armor"
<DoDiesis> per entrambe le chiavi ho ricevuto un OK
<OverMe> DoDiesis, ma hai avuto qualche errore mentre facevi la procedura che ti ho passato? ce l'hai il log di quello che hai fatto da pastare?
<DoDiesis> ma la situazione non è cambiata: sudo apt-get update mi dà semprelo stesso errore
<DoDiesis> sì, ma posso anche ripeter il tutto e postare di volta in volta
<DoDiesis> forse è meglio, più ordinato
<OverMe> DoDiesis, vabbè intanto vediamo quella vecchia,poi la rifacciamo
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DoDiesis> ok, ti posto su pastebin il comando apt-get update
<OverMe> no no, mi server tutta la procedura che hai fatto
<DoDiesis> OverMe, questo è il primo comando che ho dato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571833/
<OverMe> DoDiesis, si ma mi serve il loga della procedura descritta qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,291780.msg3218704.html#msg3218704
<DoDiesis> ah, ho capito.. quella serie di comandi dove c'è la directory /var?
<OverMe> si
<OverMe> l'hai fatta?
<DoDiesis> quella non sono riuscito a farla.. forse devo ancora farli precedere da "sudo"?
<OverMe> eh si, tutti
<DoDiesis> vanno fatti tutti assieme o uno per volta? scusami ma su linuz sono un vero neofita
<DoDiesis> *linux
<OverMe> uno alla volta :)
<DoDiesis> ok allora posso postare anche qui? i comandi danno risposte di una linea
<OverMe> eh ma son tanti comandi, quindi metti sul paste
<DoDiesis> va bene ti dico subito che mi dice che è impossibile spostare lists inlists old: permesso negato
<OverMe> ce l'hai messo il sudo ?
<DoDiesis> sì. ma non avviene nulla
<OverMe> se non dice niente vuol dire che l'ha fatto
<DoDiesis> si blocca qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571835/
<glpiana> <OverMe> ce l'hai messo il sudo ?
<glpiana> <DoDiesis> sì. ma non avviene nulla
<OverMe> si ma il sudo?
<glpiana> marco@marco-desktop:/var/lib/apt$ mv lists lists.old
<glpiana> no
<OverMe> sudo mv lists lists.old
<DoDiesis> ce l'ho messo...
<DoDiesis> adesso mi ridà sempre le due chiavi con BADSIGN
<OverMe> -.- come fai ad averlo messo se non c'è nel paste?
<DoDiesis> solo in un caso non ce l'ho messo, perché mi rispondeva sudo: comando sconosciuto
<OverMe> marco@marco-desktop:/var/lib/apt$ mv lists lists.old
<OverMe> vedi sudo tu?
<DoDiesis> no ma se ce lo metto mi dice che è un comando sconosciuto
<DoDiesis> ora ci riprovo
<bobbybong> ciao
<DoDiesis> command not found
<OverMe> DoDiesis, pasta TUTTO quello che hai fatto
<DoDiesis> non riesco a capire dove sbaglio
<OverMe> dall'inizio
<DoDiesis> ok
<bobbybong> volevo ringraziati Peace-  con kubuntu 11.04 la tavoletta wacom funziona :)
<bobbybong> senza fare niente
<DoDiesis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571839/   ecco...
<Peace-> bobbybong: eh
<Peace-> bobbybong: buono
<Peace-> bobbybong: era il driver
<bobbybong> buono si grazie ancora Peace-
<Peace-> bobbybong: cmq tieni presente che è alpha
<Peace-> quindi... occhio
<OverMe> DoDiesis, copia incolla quello che ti dico
<DoDiesis> ok
<bobbybong> si lo so l'ho messa su una piccola partizione
<OverMe> sudo apt-get clean
<DoDiesis> ok
<OverMe> sudo cd /var/lib/apt
<OverMe> scuisa
<OverMe> scusa
<OverMe> cd /var/lib/apt
<OverMe> senza sudo
<FloodBotIt1> OverMe: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DoDiesis> pendo quest'ultimo dunque
<OverMe> FloodBotIt1, vai via
<OverMe> DoDiesis, si quello senza sudo
<DoDiesis> ok
<OverMe> sudo mv lists lists.old
<DoDiesis> ok
<OverMe> niente errori?
<DoDiesis> finora nulla appare... deduco niente errori
<OverMe> sudo mkdir -p lists/partial
<DoDiesis> è andata
<OverMe> sudo apt-get clean
<DoDiesis> ok
<OverMe> sudo apt-get update
<DoDiesis> fatto
<Peace-> bobbybong: prova un po a vedere che driver monta su la 11.04
<OverMe> DoDiesis, ancora l'errore?
<Peace-> bobbybong: e l udev che hanno msesso su
<Peace-> bobbybong: magari ... puoi ficcare tutto sulla 10.10
<DoDiesis> no, ora non è apparso nessun errore... mi restituisce il prompt
<bobbybong> devo andare su l'altro pc questo è il netbook da guerra
<OverMe> DoDiesis, fa vedere l'ultimo sudo apt-get update
<DoDiesis> te lo posto
<DoDiesis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571848/
<bobbybong> Peace-, la 11.04 è velocissima rispetto alla versione precedente
<Peace-> bobbybong: xD eh si
<OverMe> DoDiesis, vai, pare tutto a posto
<Peace-> bobbybong: kde 4.6 è stato ottimizzato
<DoDiesis> sì OverMe... stento ancora a crederlo...
<DoDiesis> non so come ringraziarti :-)
<OverMe> :)
<Peace-> bobbybong: cmq ci dovrebbe essere a giorni un bugfix per la 4.6
<DoDiesis> mi avrebbe fatto rabbia davvero dover reinstallare questo ottimo sistema
<bobbybong> proprio bella
<DoDiesis> che peraltro continuava a funzionare egregiamente, a parte il gestore aggiornamenti
<DoDiesis> grazie veramente...
<bobbybong> non vedo l'ora che sia aprile :)
<OverMe> DoDiesis, de nada
<Peace-> bobbybong: beh se devi fare qualche cosa di multimediale tipo http://vimeo.com/20217266 , fatti un giro qui  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<DoDiesis> muchisimas gracias, OverMe :-)
<DoDiesis> se anche esperto di come installare ubuntu su un vecchio asus 4g?
<bobbybong> Peace-, uso inkscape e mypaint
<DoDiesis> *sei
<Peace-> bobbybong: io uso krita compilato
<Peace-> e kdnelive principalmente
<bobbybong> krita mai provato stasera lo installo
<OverMe> DoDiesis, non so cosa sia un 4g ma immagino che non sia difficile
<Peace-> bobbybong: vuoi vederlo?
<DoDiesis> sai, è uno dei primissimi netbook di asus, con un piccolo SSD da 4 Gb e la versione di Linux Xandros di serie
<bobbybong> si
<DoDiesis> purtroppo, grazie a qualche altro errore che ho fatto essa non è più aggiornabile e pensavo di metterci l'ottimo e simpaticissimo ubuntu 10 netbook edition
<Peace-> bobbybong: http://blip.tv/file/4734248
<Peace-> bobbybong: scusa forse è meglio http://blip.tv/file/4734248?filename=Nowardev-Krita24CreareBottoni3D913.m4v
<DoDiesis> ci proverei la prossima settimana e, potrei comunque tornare qui per dirti com'è andata :-)
<bobbybong> Peace-, è tipo photoshop
<Peace-> bobbybong: beh.. insomma... per certi versi è molto simile
<Peace-> bobbybong: per certi altri c'è un abisso
<Peace-> ma io lo trovo piu funzionale di gimp almeno piu comodo
<DoDiesis> grazie comunque OverMe
<bobbybong> a vederlo così gli sembra abbastanza
<DoDiesis> bye all :-)
<bobbybong> buona serata a tutti vado a cenare
<Brady> ragazzi sapete che i video che si guardano sono salvati momentaneamente nella cartella Tmp del nostro bel ubuntu/kubuntu...giusto?? ma perché allora io non li trovo??
<Brady> e come mai da terminale il comando youtube-dl non funziona più?
<Peace-> Brady: hanno cambiato la cartella
<Peace-> Brady: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/02/15/flash-video-chromium-where-does-chromium-save-flash-videos/
<Brady> Peace-: grandissimo!!! grazie milleù
<Brady> Peace-: mmm aspe...non lo trovo :)
<frezli> ciao raga.... sto tentando di installare il programma nethogs  da sorgenti con make e sudo make install e mi da questo errore in make install : install -d -m 755   install:manca il file operando !!! che vuol dire manca il file operando ????
<K99Brain> !sorgenti | frezli
<ubot-it> frezli: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<frezli> si quella procedura la ho letta io mi riferisco a questo errore ... install:manca il file operando... che vuol dire?
<Brady> Peace-: per caso sai con firefox dove li salva i video?
<K99Brain> frezli, che il makefile è fatto male. Tuttavia fregatene. Il programma che vuoi installae è nei repo
<Brady> risolto per chi serve la nuova cartella dei file temporanei è: .mozilla/firefox/siiuu24d.default/Cache/
<frezli> si lo so ma il mio obbietivo e quello di provare a compilare qualcosa da sorgenti per imparare come funziona , non sono esperto .... mi potreste consigliare qualche programma da installare da sorgente che non abbia migliaia di dipendenze  tanto per imparare un pò come funziona ??? grazie
<cia0> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi se volessi dare i permessi alla cartella /var/www  basta che solamente questo comando :chmod a+w www
<esulu> ?
<enzotib> esulu, che permessi?
<enzotib> e a chi?
<esulu> a tutti files che ci sono nella cartella www
<esulu> in pratica sto usando apache e mysql
<enzotib> esulu, quali permessi (lettura, scrittura o esecuzione)?
<esulu> tutti tre
<enzotib> e a chi all'utente, al gruppo o a tutti?
<esulu> il root
<motore> buonasera a tutti. Il pc non rileva il lettore cd/dvd, che posso fare?
<enzotib> esulu, non ha senso la risposta "a root", le risposte possibili sono 1) u=utente 2) g=gruppo 3) o=other (tutti)
<esulu> utente
<Steeler> motore, controlla il cavo dati scheda madre lettore, prova anche a riavviare il pc.
<enzotib> esulu, chmod u+rwx files
<enzotib> motore, con sudo lshw -short non compare?
<motore> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571887/
<motore> si compare
<esulu> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/571888/
<motore> gestore dischi dice "non riconosciuto"
<enzotib> esulu, perché pensi che sia un problema di permessi?
<enzotib> esulu, primo: echo $DISPLAY
<motore> praticamente c'è un dvd dentro e non riesco ad aprirlo..... è sparita licona del dvd...
<esulu> perche' una volta aperto il file non mi permette di modificarlo
<esulu> :0.0
<esulu>  enzotib
<enzotib> esulu, ls -l /var/www/prova.php
<enzotib> motore, in nautilus nemmeno si vede?
<esulu> enzotib -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 51 2011-02-24 20:43 /var/www/prova.php
<enzotib> esulu, e quando provi a salvare cosa ti dice?
<esulu> non mi lascia ne meno modificare
<esulu> comunque dopo il comando per i permessi che mi hai consigliato
<esulu> non posso ne meno aprirlo dal terminale usando gedit
<enzotib> esulu, apri un altro terminale da utente normale e scrivi gksu gedit /var/www/prova.php
<motore> enzotib , se vado sul menù risorse>computer   vedo solo i miei due HD e FILE System    ....... il DVD non c'è, qualche giorno fa c'era..........
<esulu> enzotib adesso va bene
<esulu> ?
<enzotib> motore, fa vedere l'output di mount
<esulu> quale era il problema
<esulu> ?
<enzotib> esulu, non so esattamente cosa hai fatto, quindi non posso saperlo
<esulu> enzotib con questo gksu gedit /var/www/prova.php è andato tutto bene
<esulu> ?
<motore> enzotib,    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571890/
<enzotib> motore, ancora non riesci ad espellere il cd?
<motore> enzotib, per espellere non c'è problema, schiaccio il pulsante sul lettore. Però non riesco ad aprire il dvd che inserisco, non ho più l'icona del dvd.
<enzotib> motore, nemmeno se lo togli e lo rimetti?
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta ad installare e usare vmware?
<motore> enzotib, ho provato col cd di installazione di ubuntu e questo funziona.....
<enzotib> motore, allora sarà quel dvd che ha qualche difetto
<motore> enzotib, scusami per il disturbo il problema era davvero banale!
<enzotib> D4V|DE, c'è virtualbox pronto nei repo, che è grosso modo equivalente
<enzotib> motore, di niente
<motore> enzotib, mi autopunisco per   :-) buonaserata!!!
<enzotib> ciao
<D4V|DE> ok
<shader1> ciao
<shader1> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Neuromancer_> MORTE
<cia0> buonasera a tutti
<Zer0_> ciao a tutti/ hi all =9
<enzo70029> ciao a tutti
<enzo70029> volevo un supporto
<enzo70029> qualcuno mi fa capire alcune cose ??
<enzotib> !chiedi | enzo70029
<ubot-it> enzo70029: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzo70029> a ok
<enzo70029> era per educazione, scusate
<enzo70029> ho instllato ubuntu 10.10 ma la 32 vorrei installare la 64 come posso fare
<enzo70029> ?
<alnuvola> formatta .. scarica ubuntu 10.10 a 64 bit e installalo
<enzo70029> come faccio a formattare il tutto ?
<alnuvola> formatta da solo con l installazione guidata. tu slezione installa su intero disco cosi formatta e installa tutto automatico
<alnuvola> come hai installato quella a 32 cosi installi la 64
<enzo70029> qualche cosa mi sfugge allora,
<enzo70029> ho caricato il tutto su una penna usb, con universal usb installer
<enzo70029> inserito nel pc fatto il boot da usb
<enzo70029> e mi dice che non è un 32 bit ??
<enzo70029> ecco il messaggio:  menu.c32: not a COM32R image
<enzo70029> boot:
<enzo70029> e non va avanti
<enzo70029> e adesso ?
<enzotib> cos'è universal usb installer?
<Alex99> ciao, come faccio a configurare la laser samsung clp-325 con ubuntu 10.10
<enzo70029> ho scaricato il .iso e lo passato su una penna usb con un programma che scompatta la iso e si chiama appunto usb installer
<enzotib> enzo70029, ma se hai già ubuntu installato, perché non usare usb-creator di ubuntu?
<enzo70029> ok, ma io penso che il problema sia il messaggio di errore nel boot
<enzo70029> come scritto sopra
<Virgo> posso aiutare?
<enzo70029> che ne dite di questo comando: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dselect-upgrade
<spidERS> ciao
<enzo70029> posso lanciare ?
<spidERS> qualcuno può aiutarmi con i driver della mia scheda audio? premetto che questo è ils econdo giorno che uso ubuntu
<Alex99> ciao, come faccio a configurare la laser samsung clp-325 con ubuntu 10.10
<enzotib> enzo70029, perché vuoi usare quel comando?
<enzotib> enzotib, e l'errore al boot può anche dipendere da come l'utility prepara la pendrive
<enzo70029> per passare da 32 bit a 64 bit
<enzotib> enzo70029, non mi risulta che si possa passare da 32 a 64 senza reinstallare
<enzo70029> per sapere la versione installata se é una 32 bit come faccio a vederla ?
<enzotib> enzo70029, uname -a
<enzotib> se c'è scritto i686 è 32bit, se c'è x64 è 64 bit
<enzo70029> i686 quindi il comando non é andato a buon fine
<enzo70029> ricapitoliamo, scarico la versione 64 bit
<enzo70029> .iso poi ?
<enzotib> enzo70029, poi usi Sistema->Amministrazione->Crea dischi di avvio, per preparare la pendrive, e poi installi da lì
<enzo70029> ok sto per provare
<enzo70029> ho appena finito di creare una penna/disco di avvio da un file .iso
<enzo70029> adesso provo a fare un avvio
<enzo70029> male
<enzo70029> but only detected an i686 cpu
<enzo70029> unable to boot
<enzo70029> please use a kernel appropiate for your cpu
<enzo70029> significa che non va ????
<enzotib> enzo70029, ma sei sicuro che la tua cpu sia a 64bit?
<enzo70029> booo
<enzo70029> come faccio a saperlo
<enzotib> enzo70029, lscpu che dice?
<enzo70029> architecture i686
<enzo70029> cpu op-mode 32-bit
<enzo70029> mi sono fregato
<enzotib> bye
<enzo70029> enzotib, niente vero ?
<attemptD> riprendi la iso giusta e riparti da capo.
<enzo70029> anche se ho cpu op-mode 32-bit ??
<attemptD> il pc che cpu ha?
<attemptD> comunque se usi la iso a 32bit sempre consigliabile va' anche su un pc che ha cpu a 64bit.
<enzo70029> vendor ID: GenuineIntel
<enzo70029> family 6
<enzo70029> atte, ma io vorrei installare la 64bit
<attemptD> su desktop non vedi la differenza. la vedi su un server che gestisce database.
<enzo70029> anzi vorrei passare a 64bit perche la 32 é gia installata
<enzo70029> ma alcuni programmi che devo usare mi dicono che vanno  solo in 64bit
<enzo70029> attemp, nessun consiglio ?
<attemptD> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<attemptD> che dice a model?
<enzo70029> model 28
<attemptD> model name?
<vale> ciao a tutti, è questo il chan di supporto in italiano, vero?
<enzo70029> intel (R) Atom(TM) CPU N270
<enzo70029> 1.60GHY
<attemptD> non puoi l'atom e' un x86 e non un 64bit.
<vale> pare di si
<vale> è possibile impostare QoS da kubuntu senza passare dalle impostazioni del router?
<enzo70029> quindi devo rinunciare ?
<attemptD> penso di si.
<enzo70029> non mi rimane che ringraziare per le risposte.
<enzo70029> ciao a tutti
<vale> qualcuno che mi sappia aiutare con il QoS, please?
<attemptD> vale quando qualcuno che ne sa' legge ti aiuta
<vale> attenderò :)
<attemptD> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25911  vale
<vale> grazie, vedo cosa riesco a fare
<vale> attemptD: ma che tu sappia, questo metodo da la priorità di banda al mio pc mettendo in secondo piano gli altri?
<vale> perchè da quanto leggo non è così
<attemptD> non dovrebbe a quel che ho capito.
<vale> meno male, pensavo di essere solo tarato
<vale> in pratica ho vari pc connessi alla stessa rete, e vorrei dare la priorità di banda ad un pc
<vale> cercando su internet, ho letto che si può modificando il QoS, ma sul router alice non sembra esserci la voce
<vale> per non parlare degli operatori del 187 -.-
<vale> niente, per ora ci rinuncio
<K99Brain> vale, devi spulciarti il manuale del tuo router
<K99Brain> vale, ma non tutti hanno questa possibilità
<vale> K99Brain: il problema è che il manuale dei router telecom come istruzione più "avanzata" hanno come si accende e si spegne
<vale> -.-
<vale> avevo trovato http://www.promozione-adsl.it/adsl-configurazioni-e-parametri-adsl/qos-navighiamo-piu-veloci-sul-internet/ questo, ma ovviamente non mi dice come accedere alle impostazioni avanzate del mio router
<vale> http://forum.spaziogames.it/board/showthread.php?t=314350&page=1 e dopo aver letto questo inizio a perdre le speranze...
<vale> va bene, grazie comunque a tutti
<attemptD> googla il tuo router specifico.
<vale> si, mi sa che è l'unica soluzione che mi rimane
<attemptD> se non ha la funzione fai poco.
<vale> maledetti schifouter teleca**...
<vale> per ora lascio così, riproverò domani
<vale> grazie e notte a tutti!
<xxx> t
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-25
 * xfire78xx sera ..
<webpower> we
<cobe571> Belle cose dal mondo: «Per chi usa Virtualbox, sappiate che i moduli "vboxusers e relativi figliastri: vboxnetadp, vboxnetflt, vboxdrv" caricati nel kernel effettuano chiamate remote via proxy al server di Oracle e spediscono info dettagliate del vostro sistema anche a Microsoft» Auguri.
<cobe571> uh, ma qua già si dorme...
<cobe571> e bonanotte va
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<shaky> buongiorno a tutti
<shaky> ho problemi nell avanzare la mia distribuzione e non so come risolvere
<OverMe> shaky, spiega
<shaky> dagli aggiornamenti voglio passare dalla 10 04 a 10
<OverMe> e?
<glpiana> shaky, e aprendo il gestore non appare il pulsante?
<shaky> dice che ho pacchetti bloccati
<glpiana> shaky, e hai bloccato dei pacchetti?
<shaky> che io sappia no nel senso non sapevo nemmeno si potesse fare
<Odo> Giorno
<shaky> provero ad avanzare da cd
<glpiana> shaky, no, fermo
<shaky> e ma lo voglio fare perche ho come limpressione di aver fatto un pasticcio passando da gdm a xfce
<OverMe> shaky, da terminale: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<OverMe> quando ha finito riprova a fare l'aggiornamento
<shaky> ok provo
<shaky> ok ha superato l ostacolo ora procede grazie
<shaky> tempo guadagnato
<Neuromancer_> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-nknvF2ZP4-Q/TWGf3kWxz2I/AAAAAAAAApE/wi-KtTsCdcM/s400/maic.jpg
<OverMe> !chat | Neuromancer_
<ubot-it> Neuromancer_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dimitri__> salve ... sono passato da ubu 10.4 a 10.10 tutto bene o quasi. I vari software (Xsane) non riescono più ad usare lo scanner. Debbo fare qualcosa in particolare io ho in epson cx5400 (stampante e scanner).
<dimitri__> lo rilevano ma danno messaggi di errore quando cerco di usarlo
 * A|\|DR34 Zalve
<Xargon> Buongiorno a tutti
<Xargon> Io ho un computer desktop con l'ultima versione di ubuntu (aggiornata una settimana fa)
<Xargon> Ieri ho cambiato scheda madre e ram e ora una volta acceso vede le reti wireless, mi chiede la password di esse ma non riesce ad accedervi
<Xargon> Immagino sia dovuto al cambio di motherboard. Come posso fare a fargli fare uno scan sull'hardware e fargli cercare i driver giusti?
<dimitri__> Xargon .. premetto che non sono esperto ma una domanda
<dimitri__> vede le reti wireless
<dimitri__> gli ssid per capirci
<Xargon> Sisi
<dimitri__> allora le schede sono viste
<Xargon> Il segnale è debole ma prima non aveva problemi ad agganciarle
<jester-> Xargon: lspci | grep -i net cosa risponde, ola wifi è usb?
<Xargon> Provo, è una scheda wireless montata su motherboard
<esulu> scusatemi
<esulu> come posso c
<esulu> come posso connettermi a hotmail.it dal terminale?
<Xargon> jester-: Sembra che il comando non sia valido, devo farlo da su?
<esulu> intendo la casella postale?
<jester-> Xargon: lspci | grep -i net   scrivi bene
<jester-> o incollalo nel terminale
<Xargon> jester-: Ho battuto invio e ora è connesso alla rete
<jester-> Xargon: non centra nulla lspci con la connessone
<jester-> connessione
<Xargon> jester-: Infatti dal comando intuivo che era un listaggio
<jester-> Xargon: fa vedere la risposta
<Xargon> jester-: Comunque il comando l'ha preso ma non ha dati output
<jester-> Xargon: lspci | grep -i wifi
<dimitri__> Xargon cambiando la scheda di rete hai cambiato il mac address e il router ti ha dovuto riautenticare cosa che a volte prende qualche secondo come se fossi un altro pc (e di fatto lo sei)
<Xargon> jester-: Sempre niente
<jester-> Xargon: metti nel paste tutto lspc
<jester-> lspci
<Xargon> jester-: Ah no scusa da i comandi come output
<Xargon> Installo irc su ubuntu, un attimo
<jester-> !paste | Xargon
<ubot-it> Xargon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Xargon: sei su un mac?
<Xargon> si, iPhone
<Xargon> Ora mi collego da ubuntu visto che va la rete
<dimitri__> jester- scusa se disturbo ma... non mi va piuù lo scanner su ubu 10.10 su 10.04 andava ho fatto update e non va più lo rileva ma non riesce a comandarlo  è un CX5400 mi dici qualcosa ?
<XargonWan> eccomi
<XargonWan> !pasdte
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pasdte'
<XargonWan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<XargonWan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572096/
<jester-> dimitri__: epson?
<dimitri__> si jester-
<glpiana> XargonWan, non è una elle minuscola, è un |
<XargonWan> fatto
<XargonWan> ora ha dato niente
<jester-> dimitri__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=epson&titlesearch=Titoli
<dimitri__> ok grazie leggo provo e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> XargonWan: solo lspci e incolla tutto nel paste
<XargonWan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572097/
<jester-> XargonWan: gisuto per sicurezza sudo apt-get installa linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic
<XargonWan> jester-, mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/572098/
<jester-> XargonWan: lsb_release -r
<XargonWan> 10.04
<jester-> XargonWan: hai detto aggiornato e pensavo avessi la 10.10
<XargonWan> jester-, beh ho aggiornato una settimana fa
<jester-> XargonWan: si ma non alla 10.10
<XargonWan> jester-, ora mi viene un dubbio: l'aggiornatore automatico aggiorna solo i pacchetti o tutta la distro?
<kussmich> ciao a tutti i pannelli alto e basso della scrivania mi si vedono male nel senso che mi hanno fatto sparire delle icone da cosa può dipendere?
<XargonWan> jester-, mi dice che il sistema è aggiornato, come posso farlo progredire di versione?
<glpiana> kussmich, che icone son sparite?
<jester-> !se funza tutto lasasta
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> XargonWan:  se funza tutto lasasta
<XargonWan> jester-, al momento si, funziona tutto
<kussmich> quelle a destra dell'orologio mentre in basso a sinistra una icona che nn so a cosa serviva
<XargonWan> jester-, ma non so perchè prima non funzionava
<kussmich> mi pare per nascondere qualcosa nn ricordo
<XargonWan> jester-, provo a riavviere e vedo se continua a funzionare ok?
<jester-> XargonWan: lucid è lsb e adesso è stabile. maverick è stabile solo di etichetta
<glpiana> kussmich, in basso a sinistra è l'icona che se cliccata mostra il desktop
<Xargon> jester-: Capito
<glpiana> kussmich, a destra dell'orologio è quella ocl nome dell'utente o quella dopo?
<Xargon> jester-: Sto riavviando
<Xargon> jester-: Ecco, ora non va
<kussmich> tutte in pratica ho licona di connessio a sinistra dell'orologio con un rettangolino che nn mi aveva mai fatto prima....poi c'è l'orologio e a destra di questo nn c'è niente
<Xargon> jester-: Continua a muoversi il simboletto del wireless in alto
<kussmich> anche in basso a sinistra c'è un rettangolino
<Xargon> jester-: E infatti all'avvio il widget del meteo mi dice che non si riesce a connettere
<jester-> Xargon: quanto impiega a connettere
<Xargon> jester-: Prima del cambio di motherboard era istantaneo, ora è gia la seconda volta che mi chiede la password
<Xargon> jester-: Ci mette tipo 5 minuti o più
<jester-> Xargon: prima avevi un altro chipset
<Xargon> jester-: Quindi dici che è un problema hardware?
<jester-> Xargon: se integrata in un desktop mi sa che essendo nel case sotto al tavolo non rìprenda bene
<jester-> Xargon: e la pass la dovrebbe tenere a mente
<jester-> Xargon: uname -r
<Xargon> jester-: È la terza volta che me la chiede
<Xargon> 2.6.32-28-geberic
<Xargon> jester-: generic*
<jester-> Xargon: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-25-generi
<jester-> c
<jester-> Xargon: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-25-generic
<Xargon> jester-: Ok spe, lo connetto con l'iPhone se va
<jester-> Xargon: a quanto da il segnale
<Xargon> jester-: A 1
<jester-> se  meno del 30% va un sega
<Xargon> jester-: Boh ma prima andava
<jester-> Xargon: se vai sopra col cursore all'icona lo vedi
<Xargon> jester-: Si prende a una tacca
<jester-> Xargon: secondo me è il segnale debole
<Xargon> jester-: pero prima andava
<Xargon> jester-: Ah no non posso ancora collegarmi con l'iPhone perchè devo ancora scaricare il pacchetto per il thetering
<kussmich> glpiana nessuna idea?
<glpiana> kussmich, scusa ero al telefono
<kussmich> ok figurati era per vedere se c'eri sempre :)
<jester-> Xargon: posizione meglio il rutter o metti il case sopra al tavolo
<glpiana> kussmich, in basso a destra il rettangolino è quello dei desktop. son comunque tutte cose che puoi aggiungere al pannello cliccando con il tasto destr -> aggiungi al pannello
<Xargon> jester-: Non riesco, posso provare pero a sistemare l'antenna
<jester-> Xargon: prova e vedi se il segnale migliora
<jester-> Xargon: come si connette installa il pacchetto
<jester-> forse qualcosa migliora
<Xargon> jester-: il segnale non è migliorato ma si è connesso
<jester-> Xargon: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-25-generic
<kussmich> si e l'ho fatto però mi piacerebbe se possibile ripristinare tutto com'era prima perchè ho paura che sia un errore che si sta ingrandendo perchè per esempio questo rettangolino non me lo aveva mai fatto prima sembraquasi un errore video
<glpiana> kussmich, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | kussmich
<ubot-it> kussmich: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Xargon> jester-: Installato
<Xargon> jester-: Ah no sta ancora andando
<Xargon> jester-: Ora ha finito
<Xargon> jester-: Riavvio?
<jester-> Xargon: ha preso un altro pacchetto come dipendenza?
<Xargon> jester-: Si
<Xargon> jester-: Non si quale pero. Ho chiuso
<jester-> Xargon: ok riavvia
<jester-> xa spe
<kussmich_> glpiana scusa ma mi si è chiuso
<jester-> Xargon: usi ancora network manager?
<Xargon> jester-: Ehm boh spe che si riaccende
<kussmich_> mi puoi ridare per favore il link per passarti l'immagine?
<Xargon> jester-: Ora si è riacceso
<Xargon> jester-: Si, 0.8
<glpiana> !image | kussmich
<ubot-it> kussmich: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Xargon: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<kussmich_> http://imagebin.org/139821
<XargonWan> jester-, auto lo e iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> XargonWan: ok, fa sempre fatica?
<kussmich__> cavolo ma se rimpicciolisco la schermata di mozilla mi esce...
<kussmich__> scusa di nuovo glpiana
<XargonWan> jester-, ora no, si è connesso in fretta, 3 secondi o 4
<glpiana> kussmich__, no, scusami tu, devo assentarmi per una cosa urgente
<kussmich__> ah ok va bene sento se mi da una mano qualcun'altro grazie lo stesso
<jester-> XargonWan: ok possibile che fosse stato il drivero non aggiornato
<dimitri__> jester- come si abilita universe su ubu 10.10
<XargonWan> jester-, ok, grazie mille ^^
<XargonWan> jester-, ora devo andare, grazie ancora :)
<jester-> dimitri__: controlla da synaptic/impostazioni/repository
<dimitri__> è attivato mi dice di installare libgtk1.2 e libgtk1.2-common ma in 10.10 non vanno
<dimitri__> che faccio ?
<jester-> dimitri__: se il pacchetto ha altra denominazione mica lo trova
<dimitri__> mi sa che il rpob sta proprio la
<jester-> libgtk2.0-0  libgtk2.0-common
<jester-> 1.2 è obsoleto per maverick
<dimitri__> con sudo apt-get ?
<kussmich___> porca miseria sono collegato 4 volte
<kussmich___> mi potete dare una mano vi prego non vedo più dove vanno a finire le pagine che minimizzo con firefox
<jester-> adesso solo una
<kussmich___> grazie jester non riesco più a vedere le pagine sulla barra del pannello di sotto quando clicco minimizza
<kussmich___> come faccio a ripristinare i pannelli nella loro configurazione originale?
<jester-> kussmich___: resetta gnome che fai prima
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<kussmich____> jester scusami di nuovo per resettare ci sto provando ma nella cartella home non riesco a trovare le cartelle nascoste
<jester-> kussmich____: apri cartella home poi batti control-H che vedi i nascosti
<kussmich____> ok ora le vedo mi puoi ridare per favore le indicazioni che non le vedo quelle di prima?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> kussmich____: aggiungi un .bak
<kussmich____> a tutte?
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> a tutte quelle che ti ha scritto il bot
<kussmich____> si nel senso .config diventa .config.bak oppure lo rinomino per esempio .config1.bak?
<jester-> kussmich___: destro-->rinomina aggiungi un qualche cosa
<kussmich> ti ringrazio jester ora si rivede tutto come prima
<kussmich> quindi se in futuro dovessi riavere problemi basta che resetto gnome
<kussmich> ultimo problema che ho se qualcuno può darmi una mano come faccio a configurare dosbox per avere una schermata più grande?
<jester-> kussmich: mai usato
<kussmich> altrimenti ci sarebbe dosemu solo che l'audio non si sente
<kussmich> invece avevo parlato con un tizio l'altra volta che lo sapeva usare bene e mi aveva dato 2 dritte ma nn ricordo il nome
 * realnot hi guys
<mistic__>  ciao
<mistic__> ho appena installato skype ma non mi vede la webcam
<mistic__> ubuntu 10.10 plus
<mistic__> la webcam è integrata in un notebook
<geko> che tipo di webcam
<geko> lsusb dai questo comando
<mistic__> integrata
<mistic__> in un sony vaio
<geko> si digita lsusb
<geko> e vedi che tipo di cam è
<mistic__> ok
<geko> dovrebbero funzionare con il module uvcvideo
<geko> hai caricato questo modulo?
<geko> il 10.10 plus è quello che ha tutto e di più?
<geko> :-)
<geko> mi riferisco a driver proprietari ecc.ecc.
<mistic__> eccomi
<mistic__> scusa
<geko> hai fatto?
<mistic__> ID 0ac8:c002 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC1
<geko> si
<geko> dovrebbe essere compatibile
<geko> guarda se hai caricato il modulo uvcvideo
<mistic__> ok
<geko> scusa devo andare
<mistic__> non c'è
<geko> magari ci sentiamo dopo
<geko> caricalo
<mistic__> da dove?
<mistic__> synaptic non lo ha
<geko> modprobe uvcvideo
<mistic__> ok
<mistic__> gg
<geko> a dopo
<mistic__> ciao
<kakua> ciao
<kakua> c'e nessuno??
<Knox_> non riesco ad impostare l'ip fisso, compilo tutti i campi ma a volte la connessione non funziona per niente, a volte funziona solo finché non riavvio
<glpiana> Knox_, e al riavvio perdi le impostazioni?
<Knox_> no, anzi, devo rimettere la configurazione automatica per riuscire a navigare
<glpiana> Knox_, ma tu hai settato anche il router per usare l'ip  fisso?
<glpiana> Knox_, perchè se è settato su dhcp devi lasciare dhcp (che io sappia)
<Knox_> non so dire, con windows bastava impostare la connessione e non c'erano problemi
<glpiana> Knox_, guarda il manuale del router, entra nell'interfaccia web e vedi come è impostato. ma se dici che devi lasciare dhcp per navigare è impostato su dhcp
<glpiana> Knox_, perchè vuoi usare ip fisso?
<Knox_> sul router dice "DCHP Server: enabled"
<Knox_> per usare deluge
<glpiana> Knox_, ok, è impostato così
<glpiana> Knox_, ma deluge funziona lo stesso anche in dhcp
<glpiana> Knox_, comuqnue se vuoi l'ip fisso devi modificare le impostazioni del tuo router in modo che accetti quell'ip... ma non chiedermi come :D
<Knox_> ma col portforwarding i client torrent rendono di più
<glpiana> Knox_, sul manuale ci sarà scritto di sicuro
<Knox_> boh provo a smanettare un po'
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana  :)
<mistic__> non ricordo il percorso per trovare la cartella dove ci sono gli sfondi desktop
<nicotano> mistic__,  usr/share/backgrounds
<mistic__> thanks
<nicotano> :)
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti
<ghigomatto> buongiorno a tutti.
<azmodeus> buongiorno
<alexx2614> giorno
<ghigomatto> ho la necessità su ubu 10.04 di creare una iso < 4,7 gb da un file -fonte iso > 4,7 gb : come posso riuscirvi senza fare mille passaggi?
<azmodeus> ma la fonte stessa è una iso più grande di 4.7?
<enzotib> ghigomatto, k9copy o dvd95
<Odo> ghigomatto, o anche shrinkta
<ghigomatto> credo d'averli già provati, ma ho verificato che il file iso finale (quello che masterizzo) ha la traccia audio assai più ritardata (25' circa) rispetto alla traccia video...ed io non sono un esperto di queste cose....
<enzotib> 25 minuti???
<ghigomatto> già....
<ghigomatto> un pò troppi...
<ghigomatto> si trata di una partita di calcio....quando inizio a sentirne l'audio siamo più o meno al 20' del primo tempo....
<ghigomatto> è un esempio...ma calza bene.
<glpiana> ghigomatto, è l'audio di quell'istante o dell'inizio del filmato?
<ghigomatto> Eh...se fosse di quall'istante non sarebbe "in ritardo"...al 20' sento l'audio dell'inizio partita....
<enzotib> forte!
<ghigomatto> Odo: che programma è? c'è una URL?
<Odo> ghigomatto, lo installi dai repo
<Odo> shrinkta
<Odo> provalo
<ghigomatto> Odo: fa quello che chiedo?
<Odo> o ubuntu software center
<Nippon> salve a tutti. ho un problema con Mozilla firefox 3.6.13 su ubuntu 10.04LTS
<ghigomatto> Lo provo senz'altro....
<Odo> cerchi per dvd movie backup
<Nippon> per favore qualcuno può aiutarmi? purtroppo molte volte si blocca
<frigOvuotO> ubuntu e frontalino x-fi della creative non si vogliono bene? qualcuno gli ha riapacificati?
<glpiana> Nippon, si blocca facendo cosa?
<Nippon> a volte avviando qualche video
<ghigomatto> l'ho appena installato....ci do senz'altro un occhiata
<Nippon> è possibile fare una diagnostica dei iproblemi ed avviare lupgrade?
<ghigomatto> altra cosa:
<glpiana> Nippon, video in flash?
<Nippon> esatto
<ghigomatto> devo trovare un modo rapido ed efficiente per ruotare dei logs su un server: cosa mi consigliate? si tratta dei logs di alcuni visrtual hosts di apache
<glpiana> Nippon, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<enzotib> !info logrotate
<ubot-it> logrotate (source: logrotate): Log rotation utility. In component main, is important. Version 3.7.8-6ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<enzotib> ghigomatto, ^^
<Nippon> fatto
<glpiana> !paste | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nippon> come faccio a mandarti il risultato?
<ghigomatto> enzotib: logrotate mi sta dando di matto....
<ghigomatto> naturalmente penso di essere io a sbagliare....
<ghigomatto> ma non so come rimediare...
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572189/
<enzotib> ghigomatto, rotatelogs da apache2-utils?
<ghigomatto> su questi logs insiste un demovne che da remoto preleva i logs per farne statistiche. devono essere perfettamente allineati all'ora. Ogni gg devono essere generati sti logs
<glpiana> Nippon, usi gli effetti del desktop?
<ghigomatto> enzotib: ci avevo pensato, ma avevo sempre usato logtrotate...e mi trovavo bene...
<Nippon> quali effetti?
<ghigomatto> alla mezzanotte in punto sti logs devono essere tutti ri-generati.
<ghigomatto> e durare foino alla mezzanotte del gg entrante.
<enzotib> ghigomatto, forse è il caso che ti leggi per bene la documentazione, allora
<glpiana> Nippon, ombre, cubi che girano e robe varie. controlla su sistema preferenze aspetto
<ghigomatto> enzotib: già, penso anche io, però il suggerimento che mi dai è interessante...apache2-utils...
<Nippon> si è impostato su normali
<lp_> come faccio a capire l'anno di fabbricazione dei componenti del mio computer?
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> lp_, secondo me devi vedere che componenti hai (con sudo lshw, con lspci) e poi per oogni pezzo cerchi su internet
<lp_> glpiana come faccio a capire l'anno di fabbricazione del mio computer?
<nicotano> lp_, al boot leggi l'anno  del bios è già una indicazione
<Nippon> glpiana cosa devo fare?
<ghigomatto> enzotib: esiste qualche guida in italiano, per apache2-utils?
<glpiana> Nippon, prova a mettere su nessuno e vedi come si comporta firefox
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> sembra ok. tante grazie
<glpiana> Nippon, :)
<enzotib> ghigomatto, non saprei
<mistic__> sapete come fare per cancellare i vari account che memorizza skype?
<glpiana> mistic__, nella tua home dovresti trovare la directory nascosta .Skype
<glpiana> mistic__, rinominandola dovresti perdere gli account
<mistic__> ok ci provo grazie
<ghigomatto> Odo: è esattamente quello che cercavo, devo vedere come funzia!
<lp_> COSA SIGNIFICA LSPCI?
<Odo> ok prova come va
<lp_> scusa lspci?
<enzotib> lp_, lista le periferiche PCI
<jester-> è uno scogli lingua
<glpiana> lp_, lspci lista le schede pci del tuo pc
<lp_> non riesco ad utilizzarlo mi da errore
<glpiana> lp_, fa vedere
<glpiana> !paste | lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572199/
<ghigomatto> grazie a tutti, mi avete dato ottimi suggerimenti!
<glpiana> lp_, per forza non va, scrivi lscpi. il comando è lspci :)
<lp_> però in nessuno dei due comandi vedo l'anno di fabbricazione!!! come posso fare?
<enzotib> lp_, ma a che ti serve?
<glpiana> lp_, cosa ti ho scritto sopra? coi comadni vedi che periferiche hai e poi cerchi su internet
<lp_> a prescindere da cosa mi serve! mi serve, poi facendo un parogone con windows, io ho un programmino studipo che mi dice in un secondo l'anno di fabbricazione, non ci credo che ubuntu linux, non fa questa cosa!!!
<nicotano> !chat |  lp_
<ubot-it> lp_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mistic__> mi scrive un errore all'avvio dopo il grub pero poi il o.s parte
<nicotano> mistic__, forse più che errore è un avviso
<mistic__> out of disk vga.......
<mistic__> che sara?
<nicotano> mistic__, scheda video
<mistic__> ma funziona tutto
<mistic__> ho appena installato la 10.10
<mistic__> si potra cancellare il messaggio?
<nicotano> vedi se devi installare i driver proprietarui dal sistema amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<mistic__> ok
<enzotib> mistic__, se funziona tutto e sei soddisfatto, lascerei perdere
<mistic__> ma sto facendo una installazione pulita per un cliente
<mistic__> vorrei eliminare l'avviso
<enzotib> mistic__, out of disk vga non l'ho mai sentito, se sicuro che sia scritto vga?
<mistic__> vga=789
<jester-> mistic__: hai settato la vga in grub?
<mistic__> e come?
<jester-> nel conf
<jester-> o hai una risoluzione farlocca in gnome
<mistic__> è tutto appena installato fresco e aggiornato
<mistic__> pero è una versione 10.10 plus
<mistic__> che mi ha dato lui da installare
<mistic__> io ero contrario
<nicotano> aaaaaaargggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<OverMe> plus
<OverMe> sarebbe con aggiunta di errori?
<mistic__> hhahahaah
<mistic__> sara quella versione  farlocca?
<enzotib> majorana?
<enzotib> (li mortaj loro!)
<jester-> mistic__: e da dove spunta la plus
<mistic__> plus 6-32
<mauro__> salve
<jester-> mistic__: mica è roba ufficiale
<jester-> mistic__: è un tarocco
<mauro__> qualcuno che mi aiuta con amule?
<mistic__> credo di si
<mistic__> ma lui voleva quella
<jester-> togli il credo
<mistic__> certo
<mistic__> lo so benissimo
<mistic__> uso ubuntu da anni :-)
<nicotano> mistic__, vai nel config di grub e metti vga 792 o 795 se è il caso   vga=792    corrisponde a  (1024×768x32)
<nicotano> vga=795   corrisponde a  (1280×1024x32)
<jester-> mistic__: controlla se ha grub2 o il legacy  update-grub -v
<mistic__> ho installato grub 2
<enzotib> !qualcuno | mauro__
<ubot-it> mauro__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mauro__> k
<jester-> mistic__: vedi in /etc/default/grub come è messo
<mistic__> ok
<jester-> mistic__: vendi piccì?
<mistic__> no ma faccio dei lavoretti privati
<mauro__> amule ha costantemente le freccie gialle cercavo di capire qual'è la prima cosa da controllare per il firewall
<jester-> mauro__: di default non c'è firewall, ma se sei dietro a un router devi aprire le porte
<jester-> per amule
<mistic__> se mi lasci il link ti posto il grub
<jester-> !paste | mistic__
<ubot-it> mistic__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mauro__> a casa sono dietro un router... le apro da 192.168.1.0?
<jester-> mauro__: vanno reindirizzate sull'ip della eth che andrebbe settata in ip statico
<mistic__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572210/
<mauro__> capisco
<jester-> mistic__: è ok. il messaggio lo vedi?
<mistic__> quando avvio esce
<jester-> mauro__: il rutter ha l'upnp
<mauro__> non so
<jester-> mistic__: si ma subito o prima di gdm
<mistic__> dopo del grub dove scegli l'avvio della versione
<mistic__> subito dopo
<jester-> mistic__: scheda video?
<jester-> che se non ha i driver quello è
<mauro__> ho un netgear
<jester-> allora ti devi fare le regole
<mistic__> mi dai il comando per l'hardware non ricordo ora
<jester-> mistic__: lspci | grep -i vga
<mauro__> dove si verifica l'ip della eth?
<jester-> mauro__: devi settare nm ipv4 in manuale e assegnarne uno coerente con ip del rutter e mettere pure i dns
<jester-> mauro__: in dhcp facile che cambi
<mauro__> ok
<jester-> mauro__: comunque quello in uso lo vedi con: ifconfig
<mauro__> ecco
<mauro__> ero pratico in altro ambiente si dgt ipconfig qua ifconfig grazie
<mistic__> intel mobile 915gm/gms/910gml
<jester-> mistic__: va con driver open anche se scarso. l'errore penso sia dovuto a taroccaggio maldestro
<mistic__> immaginavo
<mistic__> che porcherie
<mistic__> non trova drivers proprietari
<jester-> mistic__: intel non li ha
<mistic__> gia , nvidia si per giusto?
<jester-> mistic__: e qualche ati
<mistic__> gia
<mistic__> vabbo l'importante è che funzioni tutto
<mistic__> gli diro che la prossima volta sarebbe meglio installare una versione ufficiale
<mistic__> che poi ste cacate hanno solo software gia installati tutto qua
<mistic__> per quelli che vogliono la pappa pronta
<mauro__> ma un link con una guida per settare ip statico non c'è?
<Odo> desktop o server?
<mauro__> Odo io uso netbook
<Odo> mauro__, la remix?
<xiaoy> mauro__, cos'è non sai come settare un ip statico sulla tua scheda eternet?
<mauro__> 10.0.1 netbook
<mauro__> settare ip statico su scheda si per navigare meglio con amule
<xiaoy> mauro__, http://www.linuxtutorial.it/impostare-ip-statico-su-linux/
<jester-> xiaoy: è roba vecchia
<enzotib> mauro__, tasto destro sull'icona di nm, modifica connessioni, vai sulla tua e su ipv4 metti manuale
<jester-> si fa dalla gui, nm non usa piuinterfaces
<enzotib> mauro__, e poi inserisci ip, mask, gw e dns
<mauro__> ok credo d'aver capito
<xiaoy> mauro__, jester- ifconfig eth0 tuo.ip.fis.so netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<xiaoy> da root
<xiaoy> e risolvi tutti i problemi
<xiaoy> senza gui
<enzotib> xiaoy, e poi al riavvio lo deve rifare?
<Odo> xiaoy, e al primo riavio torna dhcp :D
<xiaoy> si certo...altrimenti lo configuti in interfaces
<jester-> xiaoy: la reboot non c'è piu
<Odo> xiaoy, ma forse tu non usi ubuntu
<xiaoy> Odo, ehhmmm...già
<Odo> xiaoy, e' un po' diverso sai?
<xiaoy> Odo, però uso spesso una derivata di ubuntu..si chiama trisquel
<xiaoy> è ubuntu in pratica ma con solo software libero
<Odo> xiaoy, e ma e' diversa, su ubuntu interfaces non si usa, si usa solo per la versione server
<enzotib> si può fare anche così, ma per gli utenti non esperti è meglio usare network manager
<mistic__> ad esempio ho cambiato risoluzione e ora non si avvia
<Odo> xiaoy, quindi si cambia da gui e pace :D
<xiaoy> Odo, ah...scusate allora, non lo sapevo :)
<Odo> xiaoy, np :)
<xiaoy> Odo, ma 'sta da quando? dalla nuova versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> mistic__: accedi da recovery in grafica sicura e ricambiala
<mistic__> non mi da il grub
<mistic__> solo la possibilita di scrivere
<xiaoy> *sta cosa :P
<Odo> xiaoy, da un po' :)
<xiaoy> ah ok grazie
<mistic__> jester non posso far nulla per riavviare oppure dovro reinstallare il grub da live?
<jester-> mistic__: usa recovery mode
<mistic__> non me la da
<mauro__> exit
<jester-> come no, che cazzo di grub ha, comunque pigai e in fondo alla riga del kernel cancelli quiet splash e scrivi single
<jester-> pigia*
<jester-> comtrol-x per fare il boot
<mistic__> jester non mi da la recovery mode
<mistic__> posso solo scrivere
<jester-> come no, che cazzo di grub ha, comunque pigai e in fondo alla riga del kernel cancelli quiet splash e scrivi single
<mistic__> minimal bash-like line editing is supported ecc.
<jester-> mistic__: editando e mettendo single non va in recovery?
<Odo> mistic__, guarda che la recovery di linux e' solo testuale, non e' la modalita' provvisoria di windows
<mistic__> si ma cosa edito'
<mistic__> il comando
<jester-> Odo: dovrebbe dargli un menu dove scegliere shell o grafica sicura, ma ha messo un tarocco
<mistic__> la shell c'è
<jester-> mistic__: al menu di grub pigi e
<jester-> e fai i cambiamenti, una volta fatti pigi control-x
<mistic__> non mi da il menu grub
<mistic__> so come funziona il menu
<mistic__> ma non me lo da
<mistic__> mi fa solo editare
<jester-> mistic__: pigia shift al boot
<Odo> mistic__, allora vieni da live scusa se non ne vieni a capo...
<mistic__> missa che è l'unica possibilita
<mistic__> cavolo ma avevo solo cambiato la risoluzione di bot
<jester->  mistic__ al boot premi shift che te lo da ilmenu
<mistic__> se ti dico di no
<lp_> come faccio a utilizzare msn su ubuntu?
<ErVito> lp_: installi un programma adatto?
<lp_> tipo?
<lp_> io ho messo i miedi dati in Account messagistica, ma poi non veo la lista dei miei contatto
<ErVito> lp_: mi dicono che empathy sia, idealmente, un programma di messaggistica per msn, io consiglio o aMSN(svn) o emesene
<lp_> ma la lista dei miei contatti la tengono questi programmi?
<ErVito> ja, sono programmi apposta, simili al winzozlaivme$$enger
<ErVito> non sono multiprotocacca come pidgin o empathy o cacalacalà
<neramarea> salve. c'è modo di velocizzare un po' vuze? uso fastweb, e non va oltre i 29 kbs...
<ErVito> neramarea: te cuntrulà le porte?
<neramarea> NAT error ovunque...
<ErVito> yo
<jester-> neramarea: fartweb el zè blindà
<ErVito> jester-: sul serio? :o
<neramarea> e mi i torent come i scarico? cola cariola?
<jester-> ErVito: oggià
<jester-> neramarea: fartweb come ghetto di lusso le porte le tiene chiuse a meno che gli compri un ip
<neramarea> ma con winsozz arrivavo a 200/220...
<neramarea> sempre con vuze
<ErVito> neramarea: prova a cambià...
<ErVito> deluge rulleggia
<neramarea> cosa cambio, ervi?
<ErVito> neramarea: il programmo, i don't know, non saprei che dirti, le porte nisba, la diesselle è filtrata...prova a vedere se con un altro softueir riesci a tirarlo un po' di più
<neramarea> qbit?
<ErVito> jester-: hai letto il mio problema di là?
<jester-> nu
<ErVito> jester-: non riesco a cambiare la app di default per gli mp3, già da un po', se tento il cambio mi spernacchia e dice "non puoi modificare la lista sticazz"
<jester-> ErVito: e come li ambi
<ErVito> jester-: tastodx -> proprietà -> apri con.. e seleziono dalla lista vlx
<ErVito> vlc*
<ErVito> ma nun va
<jester-> ErVito: strano
<ErVito> screen?
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti vi vorrei chiedere una cosa ho il microfono funzionante solo che sento dei rumori non mi ricordo piu come si fa ad impostarlo al meglio per favore rispondete grazie
<neramarea> stavo installando amule adunanza, ma... qualcuno può dare un'occhiata a questo? non capisco l'errore in fondo... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572266/
<alexx2614> neramera non ti conviene installare ares ;)
<alexx2614> te lo consiglio
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti vi vorrei chiedere una cosa ho il microfono funzionante solo che sento dei rumori non mi ricordo piu come si fa ad impostarlo al meglio per favore rispondete grazie
<nicotano> alexx2614,  rumore solo col microfono o sempre
<alexx2614> con il microfono vogio fare dei video ma non vengono bene proprio per i rumori
<neramarea> cos'è ares? che fa?
<Peace-> alexx2614: prova a usare il sampling rate 48000
<alexx2614> scusami cosè
<alexx2614> neramarea: scusami non avevo letto è come amule
<K99Brain> alexx2614, controlla se hai il mic boost. se c'è attivalo
<alexx2614> scusami come si fa
<K99Brain> alexx2614, click sull'icona dell'audio
<K99Brain> alexx2614, preferenze
<alexx2614> si attivato
<K99Brain> alexx2614, e poi... cerchi
<K99Brain> ok
<alexx2614> sono andato su alsamixer ma non riesco neanche da li
<pedro> buonasera a tutti!!il gestore degli aggiornamenti fa un po cosa vuole da qualche giorno!!ricerca gli aggiornamenti ogni 5 min e mi da degli errori durante l update!!cosa puo' essere??
<jester-> pedro: fa vedere nel paste cosa succede con sudo apt-get update
<pedro> ok
<alexx2614> k99brain: allora come posso fare
<K99Brain> alexx2614, beh, ammesso che non sia un problema hardware (comunque da non escludere) devi giocare coi volumi per trovare il miglior compromesso
<pedro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572271/
<sage79> salve. sapete come posso risolvere http://paste.ubuntu.com/572273/ ?
<K99Brain> pedro, hai un ppa rotto
<pedro> quindi??
<pedro> posso arrangiarlo??
<pedro> come mai ogni 5 forse meno min mi ripete l aggiornamento il gestore??
<alexx2614> k99brain: ok graize mille
<K99Brain> pedro, eh, devi toglierlo di mezzo
<pedro> da source.list??
<K99Brain> pedro, si
<pedro> ma non ce nel source.list
<K99Brain> sage79, e che roba è?
<K99Brain> sage79, !info oscam
<sage79> è un binario per un decoder
<K99Brain> !info oscam
<ubot-it> Package oscam does not exist in maverick
<N41T> rega na domanda ho tolto wine e ancora mi appare su apri con "notepad" e wine core exe
<N41T> come li tolgo?
<K99Brain> sage79, boh, forse manca una libreria....tipo libcrypto
<alexx2614> prova a vedere su gestore pacchetti non ne sono sicuro
<K99Brain> sage79, cerca nella documentazione quali sono le dipendenze
<K99Brain> sage79, di libcrypto* ce ne sono nei repo
<jester-> pedro: e ridajie con i ppa farlocchi
<jester-> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<jester->   404  Not Found
<jester-> pedro: toglilo quel repo
<sage79> ok grazie
<pedro> non riesco a capire non lo trovo nel sources.list
<jester-> pedro: per il semplice fatto che lo hai aggiunto
<K99Brain> pedro, controlla anche all'interno della dir /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<pedro> come posso eliminarlo??
<pedro> vado
<jester-> pedro: da synaptic-->impostazioni-->repository
<pedro> nel source.list.d ne vedo alcuni.posso eliminarli da li??
<K99Brain> pedro, i ppa si, toglili tutti
<pedro> tolti i ppa!!! ma ogni 2 min il gestore mi fa l'aggiornamento???e normale??e pericoloso??
<jester-> pedro: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> pedro: sudo apt-get upgrade
<pedro> adesso che ho eliminato i ppa non mi da piu l errore!!ma il gestore ha gia fatto dinuovo l aggiornamento che generalmente prima faceva una volta al giorno!!
<N41T> rega come posso togliere programmi nel menu apricon?
<N41T> trovato
<N41T> :D
<neramarea> ma porca puzzola! perché anche adunanza non va oltre i 40 kbs? su winsozz era na scheggia, azz...
<jester-> neramarea: dipende da quante fonti
<jester-> 3 fonti è diverso da 300
<neramarea> 174(98)
<jester-> dipende da quante ti mandano
<neramarea> proverò a scaricare altro. con zio bill io non ci torno. piuttosto la morte.
<jester-> neramarea: amule si basa su deo crediti se hai mandato o condividi poco poco ti fa piare
<jester-> su dei*
<neramarea> ;-)
<neramarea> jester-
<jester-> eh
<neramarea> firestarter serve a qualcosa, che tu sappia?
<jester-> neramarea: serve a rompere le balle
<jester-> specialmente avendo fartweb
<neramarea> ok, capo. non installo
<neramarea> ;-)
<alexx2614> scusatemi ho ancora il problema del microfono qualcuno mi pu aiutare ?
<jester-> alexx2614: provato ad abbassare il volume ingresso e uscita?
<alexx2614> no da dove lo posso fare
<alexx2614> ?
<jester-> alexx2614: nelle impostazioni
<alexx2614> a da li ok aspetta ora provo
<alexx2614> jester: fatto ma niente
<jester-> alexx2614: provare un altro mic?
<alexx2614> lo stesso
<alexx2614> help me please
<osvaldo657321657> salve a tutti, stavo cercando informazioni riguardo la chat con audio e video di pidgin con protocollo jabber quando si usa la cifratura otr: anche i pacchetti relativi l'audio ed il video sono cifrati?
<alexx2614> niente per favore chi mi puo aiutare con questo microfono se voglio fare una registrazione sento i rumori sotto perchè ?????????
<alexx2614> per favore chi mi puo aiutare con questo microfono se voglio fare una registrazione sento i rumori sotto perchè ?????????
<osvaldo657321657> alex, posso provare ad aiutarti io.... mi descrivi meglio il problema?
<po> esiste un modo più o meno ufficiale per fare una richiesta?
<alexx2614> allora per esempio parlo su skype oppure voglio fare una registrazione vocale ci riesco solo che sento dei rumori in sottofondo
<po> sto cercando il modo per invertire il cursore del mouse come posso fare?
<osvaldo657321657> alex: è un fruscio? non potrebbe essere semplicemente l'eco delle casse, il microfono non schermato bene oppure un volume di ingresso (nelle preferenze audio) troppo alto?
<K99Brain> po, invertire in che senso?
<alexx2614> osvaldo657321657: penso dipenda che non riesco ad impostrarlo al meglio su alsamixer
<po> io sono mancino, quindi la classica freccia del mouse per un destro punta in alto verso destra, io vorrei anzi devo farla puntare il alto verso destra, mi sono spiegato?
<po> scusa per un destro punta verso sx per un mancino deve puntarte verso destra, perchè rappresenta il proeguimento della mano, per un mancino è un fatto che da molto fastidio
<osvaldo657321657> alex: in alsamixer hai da impostare volume e mic boost.... hai provato a fare delle prove a vari volumi di entrata?
<alexx2614> si tante prove ma lo stesso risultato
<alexx2614> per caso avresti il codice da terminale del microfono?
<po> K99Brain, hai capito?
<K99Brain> po, si, ho capito
<osvaldo657321657> alex: non so cosa intendi con "codice da terminale per il microfono", cmq nelle prove che mi dici, chessò, facendo più prove alzando sempre di più il volume hai un fruscio costante e la tua voce che si alza o si alzano entrambi?
<po> perfetto è già qualcosa
<K99Brain> po, nelle impostazioni c'è per modificare il tasto fra destro e sinistro per i mancini
<K99Brain> po, ma per modificare il puntatore credo che devi vedere nei temi
<K99Brain> adesso cerco
<po> ho già provato anche nei temi, ma non ci sono riuscito, e credimi e davvero fastidioso,
<alexx2614> nono rimane tutto cosi
<alexx2614> non si alzano di volume
<alexx2614> non è che avresti skype :S
<alexx2614> :D
<osvaldo657321657> :D
<po> K99Brain io aspetto qua, fammi sapere il riusltato della tua ricerca quando hai finito, cmq mi sembra assurdo che un sistema come ubuntu non fa inveritire i cursori e renderli usabili per mancini!!
<osvaldo657321657> scusa, senza andare sui vari alsamixer, prova dalle preferenze audio a registrare variando il volume del microfono prima basso e poi sempre più alto, in ogni caso molto probabilmente il problema è relativo il microfono.... hai provato con altri microfoni?
<alexx2614> osvaldo657321657: sul serio avresti skype cosi capisci meglio il mio problema se per te non è un problema scusa il gioco di parole
<neramarea> qualcuno sa come togliere la condivisione di file e cartelle su adunanza? clicko col tasto destro, ma la cartella in questione rimane rossa (condivisa)...ù
<alexx2614> per favore chi mi puo aiutare con questo microfono se voglio fare una registrazione sento i rumori sotto perchè ?????????
<alexx2614> per favore chi mi puo aiutare con questo microfono se voglio fare una registrazione sento i rumori sotto perchè ?????????
<neramarea> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè nei file condivisi di adunanza sono comparsi initrd.img e initrd.img.old, e come diamine posso toglierli dalla condivisione?
<neramarea> aiuttto!
<enzotib> neramarea: hai condivisio la / ?
<konte> ciao
<neramarea> sì, per errore. ma poi ho tolto la spunta, e la cartella è di nuovo gialla. però i file in file system restano condivisi
<konte> con 2 giga di ram installando ubuntu 10.10 quanto dev'essere grande l'area di swap?
<neramarea> enzotib, se creo una cartella e ce li sposto dentro temporaneamente?
<neramarea> servono privilegi di root?
<enzotib> konte: se vuoi l'ibernazione, almeno 2GB, altrimenti anche senza swap può andar bene
<enzotib> neramarea: non toccare quei files
<enzotib> neramarea: se vuoi che il sistemi si avvii
<neramarea> altre idee?
<enzotib> neramarea: non è che amule sta aggiornando l'elenco dei files condivisi? dagli tempo
<NightSilent> konte: almeno il doppio della RAM
<enzotib> NightSilent: era una volta
<neramarea> aspetto e spero...
<NightSilent> enzotib: a quindi ora anche di meno?
<enzotib> NightSilent: con le quantità di ram attuali non vale più quella regola
<enzotib> !swap
<ubot-it> swap is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/SwapFaq
<NightSilent> enzotib: azz allora è inutile allocare 8 gb di ram con una memora di 4 gb asd, non verrà mai sfruttata, ne terrò conto asd
<konte> grazie
<konte> ma quando installi da zero e il sistema non avvia con errore error of disk grub rescue da cosa potrebbe dipendere?
<enzotib> konte: come hai partizionato? quando spazio e con che strumento
<marilena> sera a tutti
<NightSilent> ciao
<konte> prima ho installato usando tutto l'hardisk in automatico senza partizionare
<marilena> qualcuno mi sa dire come posso entrare tramite shell nella tty2 se sono connesso nella tty1
<marilena> è il mio server remoto
<enzotib> marilena: non sei su tty1, sei in ssh, suppongo
<marilena> so che esiste un comando
<marilena> si scusa pts/0
<alexx2614> scusate ho un problema al microfono quando registro sento dei rumori di sottofondo chi mi puo aiutare ?
<enzotib> marilena: hai bisogno di un altro terminale sullo stesso server? o usi screen, oppure rifai ssh da un'altra finestra
<marilena> ho lasciato aperta una shell dall'ufficio
<marilena> sulla tty2
<marilena> per un aggiornamento
<marilena> e volevo vedere a che punto era
<pecorade> andrea eh
<marilena> ora sono collegato in ssh sulla pts/0
<pecorade> è semplice.
<marilena> si
<marilena> ?
<alexx2614> alexx2614
<alexx2614> scusate ho un problema al microfono quando registro sento dei rumori di sottofondo chi mi puo aiutare ?
<marilena> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<enzotib> marilena: non si può
<sage79> salve. ho ubuntu 10.04 avrei bisogno di openssl-dev 1.0.0 . mi aiutate?
<marilena> ok grazie
<K99Brain> sage79, sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<sage79> mi da la 0.9.8
<K99Brain> sage79, si vero
<K99Brain> uhm
<sage79> se è fattibile...
<K99Brain> sage79, ma installare una libreria da fuori dai repo è molto rischioso
<sage79> perchp ricevo che manca -lcrypto
<alexx2614> k99brain: senti ma ancora nessuno mi ha potuto aiutare
<sage79> e googlano ho visto che il problema è della 0.98
<K99Brain> alexx2614, evidentemente nessuno qui conosce un modo
<alexx2614> vedo :D vabbe ci sara qualcuno poi :D
<Alex____> ciao, come faccio ad installare la samsung clp su ubuntu 10.10
<Innerina> Sto usando HTTrack WebSites Copier... e c'è un problema
<Innerina> perché pur avendogli dato le password del sito che sto copiando, come mai mi restituisce tutto come se non fossi loggata???
<Innerina> *le credenziali
<enzotib> Innerina: che tipo di password?
<Innerina> user e pass normali
<enzotib> Innerina: tipo facebook?
<Innerina> no a dire il vero sto copiando un forum che è mio e mi serve il contenuto in locale
<enzotib> Innerina: si ma intendi le password che si inseriscono nei form della pagina?
<Innerina> sì
<enzotib> Innerina: credo che user/pass che prevede HTTrack siano di altro tipo, tipo quelli che chiede la pagina di configurazione di un router
<Innerina> in pratica salva solo le sezioni pubbliche e fin qui ci siamo... ma le private no! E l'output è esattamente come se si fosse sloggati nonostante gli avessi dato in pasto le credenziali!
<enzotib> vedi .htaccess
<Innerina> mh ed allora come devo muovermi?
<Innerina> ok+
<Innerina> Non vedo la cartella con quel nome, dove dovrebbe trovarsi?
<alexx2614> chi mi puo aiutare ho un problema con il microfono sento dei rumori di sottofondo perchè ?
<Innerina> Ma quindi fammi capire, devo prima configurare HTTrack come se fosse un tramite che interpreta le mie connessioni ai siti e far sì che si comporti esattamente come da browser con le mie credenziali per qualsiasi sito?
<enzotib> Innerina: non lo so di preciso, dico solo che immagino che user/pass che intende il programma non è quello che intendi tu
<Innerina> Ho capito...
<Innerina> conosci qualcuno che lo usa?
<enzotib> no
<Innerina> cmq non trovo .htaccess
<enzotib> Innerina: infatti, quello è per l'<altro> tipo di password
<enzotib> non quello del tuo forum
<sage79> qualcuno può spiegarmi il punto 4? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3153114/how-do-i-install-and-build-against-openssl-1-0-0-on-ubuntu
<enzotib> Innerina: prova a vedere se il programma prevede la compilazione automatica dei form delle pagine
<alexx2614> per favoreee mi serve un aiuto
<alexx2614> chi mi puo aiutare ho un problema con il microfono sento dei rumori di sottofondo perchè ?
<alexx2614> chi mi puo aiutare ho un problema con il microfono sento dei rumori di sottofondo perchè ?
<PiGreco26> alexx2614 lspci | grep audio
<alexx2614> cioè §??
<PiGreco26> apri un terminale e digita quel comando
<PiGreco26> incolla l'output qui
<alexx2614> ok asptta
<fabio> ciao
<PiGreco26> ciao fabio
<alexx2614> non mi da niente
<PiGreco26> alexx2614 lspci | grep Audio
<fabio> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ma la webcam si vede scura con riflessi verdi
<fabio> prima funzionava bene
<alexx2614> pigreco26:00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<PiGreco26> alexx2614 è un sony vaio?
<fabio> si
<alexx2614> no asus
<fabio> il mio è un sony vaio
<PiGreco26> alexx2614 per il resto l'audio si sente bene?
<alexx2614> sisi benissimo
<PiGreco26> alexx2614 prova a regolare i volumi
<alexx2614> gia fatto anche da alsamixer
<alexx2614> come posso fare
<bob_> ciao a tutti
<alexx2614> chi mi puo aiutare ho un problema con il microfono sento dei rumori di sottofondo perchè ?
<PiGreco26> alexxx2614
<PiGreco26> apri un terminale e digita gstreamer-properties
<PiGreco26> in entrambe le righe Plugin metti Alsa , premi su chiudi e riavvia il computer
<alexx2614> ok grazie ora provo
<PiGreco26> ok
<fabio> mi aiutate per la webcam
<alexx2614> pigreco26: senti era meglio prima mi ridaresti il codice da terminale
<PiGreco26> apri un terminale e digita gstreamer-properties
<PiGreco26> alexxx2614 la prossima volta dillo con più educazione :)
<fabio> pigreco ho problemi con la webcam please
<PiGreco26> fabio nn ripetere la stessa domanda ogni n-secondi!!!!
<fabio> vabbe è passato un bel po
<fabio> pensavo non l'avete letta
<PiGreco26> fabio: fai come alexxx2614 che è un utente sicuro e deciso
<alexx2614> PiGreco26 perchè cosa ho fatto io
<fabio> non capisco
<alexx2614> pigreco: scusa cosa volevi da me ??
<PiGreco26> alexx2614 da te niente
<alexx2614> pigerco26: comunque sia mi potresti asiutare per favore ne ho urgente bisonge se puoi
<PiGreco26> alexx2614 no
<alexx2614> hahaha
<PiGreco26> mha...
<giggino> non mi funziona  più brasero e k3b su ubuntu 10.10
<giggino> qualcuno ha una soluzione?GRAZIE
<OverMe> oh hi
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: [Enrico] ciao
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-:  [Enrico]  volevo informarvi che ho risolto i problemi di scheda video
<FIATloveITALIA> qualcuno m aiuta<?
<bob_> ! qualcuno | FIATloveITALIA
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<FIATloveITALIA> firefox dopo ke ho aggiornato m parte e si chiude da solo ora navigo con midori
<FIATloveITALIA> rivoglio firefox
<bob_> FIATloveITALIA, prova a rinominare la cartella .mozilla nella tua home
<FIATloveITALIA> bo
<FIATloveITALIA> bob_:  ma ke è successo si aprono 1000 pagine e si chiude
<bob_> non lo prova a fare quello ti ho detto
<bob_> non lo so*
<Innerina> enzotib: ho letto ora... mi sa che devo googlare meglio ^^
<FIATloveITALIA> bob_:  ok grazie
<bob_> FIATloveITALIA, hafunzionato?
<FIATloveITALIA> bob_:  MA NN  m spiego
<FIATloveITALIA> bob_:  si
<FIATloveITALIA> bob_:  ma non ho + i plug in d prima :(
<bob_> FIATloveITALIA, recuperati i bookmark e elimina la cartella che hai rinominato
<bob_> recupera anche i plugins
<FIATloveITALIA> bob_:  non è che devo eliminare la cartella dei pug in
<FIATloveITALIA> *plug in
<bob_> FIATloveITALIA, nella cartella che hai eliminato c e unai sono due cartelle una dei plugins
<bob_> l'altra firefox
<bob_> in quella firefox c'è ne un altra con un nome strano aprila copiati bookmarks.html pluginreg.dat
<Gennaro> salve
<Gennaro> lo scrolling del mio mouse è troppo veloce.. come posso fare
<Gennaro> ho uno scrolling del mouse troppo accellerato soprattutto in firefox.. come posso risolvere
<Gennaro> ho uno scrolling del mouse troppo veloce... aiutatemi a calmarlo un po... mi salta addirittura le pagine a volte
<Gennaro> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<Gennaro> il mio scrolling è velocissimo
<Gennaro> come posso fare??
<Claudinux> !repeat | Gennaro
<ubot-it> Gennaro: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Gennaro> scusa
<Gennaro> ma vorrei risolvere gentilmente questo spiacevole inconveniente
<OverMe> Gennaro, hai per caso un mouse wireless con il cosino usb?
<Gennaro> si si
<Gennaro> OverMe: si esattissimo
<OverMe> Gennaro, non so se è il tuo caso ma con certi tipi di mouse se avvii windows e poi avvii ubuntu, lo scroll diventa pazzo finche non stacchi e riattacchi il coso usb
<OverMe> prova un po a staccarlo e riattaccarlo
<Gennaro> cavolo... siete ingamba voi del Forum... fate paura
<Gennaro> esattissimo
<Gennaro> complimenti!!!!
<OverMe> :)
<Gennaro> ho risolto il problema... siete dei piccoli geni li dietro
<crik91> sera a tutti
<emanuele> ciao ragazzi, si può attivare l'accelerazione su questa scheda video? K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro]
<[Enrico]> emanuele: è decisamente un gran bel casino
<emanuele> [Enrico], ma è possibile?
<[Enrico]> emanuele: se hai molta fortuna
<emanuele> ok, sto cercando un wiki, ma mi sembra difficile
<emanuele> trovarlo
<crik91> emanuele, come sei messo ad hw oltre alla scheda video?
<[Enrico]> emanuele: ho trovato, ma non c'è accelerazione temo. purtroppo VIA (il produttore) ha affossato lo sviluppo del driver video
<emanuele> crik91, pasto lshw
<emanuele> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572398/
<[Enrico]> emanuele: la guida è qui, ma è decisamente out of date. potresti avere problemi anche gravi del tipo che non ti parte più il server X https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome e anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome
<emanuele> [Enrico], possibile non ci sia un modo ! Vorrei piangere
<[Enrico]> emanuele: il modo non c'è perché VIA ha da tempo interrotto il supporto a linux
<crik91> emanuele, il mio consiglio è evitare di perderci troppo tempo per abilitare gli effetti, secondo me rallenti un po' tutto dato che non hai molte risorse
<[Enrico]> emanuele: se vuoi schede video che funzionino su linux le scelte sono 3: ati/amd, nvidia, intel
<emanuele> ok
<emanuele> grazie
<[Enrico]> emanuele: quindi fai molto prima a procurarti un'altra scheda video
<emanuele> m
<crik91> emanuele, oggi compri una scheda con 30 euro
<emanuele> vedrò come posso fare
<emanuele> si ma è un vecchio pc
<[Enrico]> emanuele: le schede vecchie si trovano ancora
<emanuele> più che altro volevo solo alzare un po' la risoluzione
<[Enrico]> emanuele: la risoluzione (cioè il 2d) dovrebbe funzionare correttamente
<emanuele> non va oltre 800X600
<[Enrico]> non ha niente a che fare col supporto 3d. e il 2d è dato come funzionante
<[Enrico]> emanuele: allora hai un'altro problema direi
<emanuele> ovvero?
<[Enrico]> emanuele: in ogni caso come sopra. io non ci perderei tempo. compra un'altra scheda a pochi euro che vada bene per quel pc
<crik91> emanuele, per la risoluzione dubito che sia una limitazione data dall'hw. non di 800x600
<[Enrico]> emanuele: anche usata per esempio, tipo da ebay
<[Enrico]> le VIA vanno cacciate nel rudo
<emanuele> Ahah
<emanuele> ok
<emanuele> grazie
<[Enrico]> emanuele: ah ovviamente siccome la scheda la devi prendere dedicata la scelta si restringe solo a amd/ati e nvidia. intel non fa schede separate, solo integrate
<emanuele> ok
<[Enrico]> emanuele: e visto che ti serve una scheda video vecchia io opterei per ati/amd
<emanuele> graziwe mille
<[Enrico]> prego figurati ^_^
<emanuele> modello? economico magari
<[Enrico]> perché sulle schede vecchie ati/amd ha un supporto migliore di nvidia
<[Enrico]> poi vabbè dipende dal modello
<emanuele> solo per avere una ris migliore e un po' più di fluidità
<[Enrico]> emanuele: beh con le nvidia io non andrei più indietro delle geforce 9xxx ma anche per quelle il supporto un poco latita ormai. per le ati vanno bene le X1xxx (cioè la serie X1000)
<emanuele> ok
<emanuele> thanx
<[Enrico]> cioè quelle della famiglia r500 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_ATI_Graphics_Processing_Units la puoi prendere anche più nuova se vuoi ma essendo quello un pc vecchiotto....
<[Enrico]> emanuele: anche le r300 vanno bene che io sappia, ma le r500 son più potenti
<[Enrico]> le r400 non ne ho molto idea sinceramente, ma suppongo che vadano bene visto che le r300 e le r500 sono ben supportate
<emanuele> geforce 7600 gt?
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-26
<stejazz> ragazzi vorrei mettere ubuntu in dual boot
<stejazz> e vorrei anche creare una partizione da usare come disco per archiviare tutti i miei files più importanti
<stejazz> mi consigliate di fare partizioni logiche o primarie?
<Claudinux> !partizioni | stejazz
<ubot-it> stejazz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<stejazz> Claudinux, grazie
<Gennaro> un browser piu veloce di firefox
<Gennaro> mi sapreste consigliare qualche browser piu veloce di firefox che c'è in ubuntu 10.04 lTS
<sbubba> epiphany-browser
<sbubba> chromium
<Gennaro> mi dite qualche gioco bello sotto ubuntu
<Gennaro> qualche gioco che mi tiene incollate per qualche giorno vicino al computer
<Gennaro> qualche gioco stupendo
<Gennaro> esiste qualche gioco straordinario per ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Gennaro> ?
<Gennaro> nessuno risponde
<Gennaro> gioco potente
<Gennaro> un bel gioco vorrei
<Gennaro> we
<Gennaro> ?!??
<Gennaro> vlc
<Gennaro> vlc  vlc   vlc
<Gennaro> we we we we we we
<Claudinux> !giochi | Gennaro
<ubot-it> Gennaro: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<stejazz> ciao ragazzi avrei bisogno di aiuto...
<stejazz> Claudinux: ho letto tutte le guide che mi hai mandato e altre in rete
<stejazz> ma alcune dicono delle cose ed altre no
<stejazz> mi trovo in gparted e vorrei creare una partizione per installare ubuntu
<stejazz> ma non so come fare
<stejazz> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<stejazz> roxdragon: tu che sei sempre così gentile... xD
<roxdragon> stejazz,
<roxdragon> posta una screen di gparted
<stejazz> eccoti... :D
<stejazz> ok
<stejazz> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roxdragon> è finito il film XD
<stejazz> ahahahahahah
<roxdragon> tra un dieci minuti dovrei andare a letto... dai che ce la facciamo
<stejazz> ihihihih
<stejazz> allora
<stejazz> prova qui
<stejazz> http://img148.imageshack.us/f/screenshotkik.png/
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> avvia l installazione
<roxdragon> che ti guido
<stejazz> fatto
<stejazz> grazie in anticipo :D
<roxdragon> vai nelle partizioni
<stejazz> ci sono
<roxdragon> ;)
<stejazz> manuale
<roxdragon> ok che schermata hai?
<roxdragon> posta
<roxdragon> P.S attacca il laptop all alimentatore che si sta scaricando XD
<stejazz> :D
<stejazz> okok
<stejazz> http://imagebin.org/139961
<roxdragon> clicca su spazio libero
<roxdragon> e fai modifica
<roxdragon> NON toccare sda
<roxdragon> quello è windows
<stejazz> non è premibile modifica
<roxdragon> clicca su spazio libero una volta
<roxdragon> non ti spunta modifica?
<stejazz> no
<stejazz> solo aggiungi o ripristina
<roxdragon> stejazz,  http://www.mobilegeek.it/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Screenshot4.png
<roxdragon> vai indietro
<roxdragon> a questa schermata
<stejazz> ho dato manuale
<roxdragon> nono vai in quella schermata
<stejazz> ok
<stejazz> scusami
<roxdragon> chiudi l install e lo riapri e soffermati su quella
<roxdragon> la manuale serve per fare i punti di mount
<stejazz> ci sono
<roxdragon> ok fai installa accanto agli altri sistemi oerativi
<roxdragon> operativi*
<roxdragon> e posta una screen
<stejazz> fatto
<stejazz> http://imagebin.org/139962
<roxdragon> fai cosi... chiudi l installer
<roxdragon> apri gparted
<stejazz> ok
<roxdragon> clicca sdu spazio libero
<stejazz> ok
<roxdragon> (in gparted) spazio non allocato
<roxdragon> clicca tasto destro sulla parrtizione free space
<roxdragon> dovresti avere format > ext3
<stejazz> il destro non lo fa premere
<roxdragon> apri gparted ci sei?
<stejazz> sisi
<roxdragon> vedi spazio non allocato sotto sda1
<roxdragon> o 2
<stejazz> il destro su unallocated non lo fa premere
<roxdragon> nono nella tabella
<roxdragon> lo vedi ? sotto /dev/sda2
<stejazz> in entambi il destro non va
<stejazz> sisi
<stejazz> posso operare dal menu in alto
<roxdragon> scusa ma l hai avviato da root?
<roxdragon> chiudi goarted e dai: sudo gparted
<stejazz> no, dal menu in alto a destra
<stejazz> sotto system
<roxdragon> clicca con il tasto destro nella partzione free space
<roxdragon> avvialo da shell
<stejazz> ah ok
<stejazz> che comando do?
<roxdragon> sudo gparted
<stejazz> ok
<roxdragon> e vedi se il tasto destro va...
<roxdragon> (tasto destro sulla partizione)
<stejazz> non va...
<roxdragon> cliccaci una volta e vedi nel menu se trovi format
<stejazz> ma è strano...
<stejazz> sto notando ora che nemmeno sulla scrivania funziona...
<stejazz> da nessuna parte
<roxdragon> allora fai cosi
<roxdragon> clicca su free space (una volta)
<roxdragon> e poi vai su device
<roxdragon> new table partition
<roxdragon> poi fai dettagli e formatta ext3
<stejazz> ok
<roxdragon> aspetta però ti do conferma
<roxdragon> vai
<roxdragon> postami una schermata
<roxdragon> appena fai new table
<roxdragon> na cosa del genere
<stejazz> non sembra bello...
<stejazz> http://imagebin.org/139963
<roxdragon> fai advanced
<roxdragon> e vedi se c'è ext3
<stejazz> non c'è
<stejazz> e cmq creda sia quella da non toccare...
<roxdragon> ok vai su partition
<roxdragon> e vai su format > ext3
<roxdragon> e posta
<roxdragon> quella di table nonla toccare
<stejazz> se clicco su unallocated non mi fa cliccare format to
<stejazz> su sda1 e sda2 si invece
<roxdragon> -.-
<roxdragon> spe
<stejazz> su spazio libero posso fare solo partition-->new o device-->ceate partition table...
<roxdragon> hai un mouse usb?
<stejazz> si
<roxdragon> fai newwwwwwwwww
<roxdragon> e posta
<stejazz> http://imagebin.org/139964
<roxdragon> poerfetto
<roxdragon> al posto di ext2
<roxdragon> metti ext3
<stejazz> ok
<roxdragon> poi dai un bel ok e posta
<roxdragon> prima di fare applica
<stejazz> il resto lascio tutto com'è? e clicco su add?
<roxdragon> sisi
<roxdragon> non fare applica peròò posta prima
<stejazz> http://imagebin.org/139965
<roxdragon> bravooo
<roxdragon> applicaaaaa
<roxdragon> e dimmi quando ha finito
<stejazz> come si applica?
<stejazz> okok trovato
<Guest69836> salve a tutti, sono nuovo della chat di ubuntu
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> salve Guest69836  benvenuto ^^
<stejazz> ciao Guest69836
<roxdragon> stejazz,  sta formattando?
<stejazz> roxdragon: così abbiamo usato tutto lo spazio estante?
<stejazz> sisi
<stejazz> ha finito or
<stejazz> ora
<roxdragon> sisi... adesso nell'installer SE TUTTO VA BENE non dovremmo avere difficoltà xD
<Guest69836> volevo chiedere se secondo voi esistono viruses per linux...  secondo me no... non so
<roxdragon> avvia l installer
<roxdragon> e fai installa accanto agli altri sistemi operativi.. e poi posta
<roxdragon> Guest69836,  no assolutamente
<stejazz> ok
<stejazz> gparted lo chiudo allora
<roxdragon> difatti è un sistema Unix
<roxdragon> si stejazz
<stejazz> eccomi
<stejazz> ora posto
<roxdragon> ok
<stejazz> http://imagebin.org/139966
<roxdragon> avantiiiiiiii
<stejazz> è scomparsa l'icona con windows
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> spe
<roxdragon> spe
<stejazz> mmmm...
<roxdragon> apri gparted
<roxdragon> e posta
<stejazz> http://imagebin.org/139967
<Guest69836> va bè, migliorerò le mie conoscenze informatiche.....  buona notte a tutti i linuxofili
<Guest69836> siete GRANDI
<roxdragon> stejazz,  windows c'è ancora spe
<stejazz> io lo voglio tenere eh... voglio fae un dual boot
<roxdragon> sisi
<roxdragon> se provi a spostare la barra del centro tutta a sinistra
<stejazz> e se è possibile tenere un po' di spazio per un disco da poter condividere con entrambi i os
<roxdragon> quanto spazio ti da?
<stejazz> quella di gparted o dell'installazione??
<roxdragon> install
<stejazz> 206.4
<stejazz> gb
<stejazz> tutto per ubuntu
<roxdragon> mmm... vuoi fare una dati?
<stejazz> cioè?
<stejazz> una home?
<stejazz> sisi
<roxdragon> tipo una home si
<stejazz> vorei renderli del tutto indipendenti
<roxdragon> allora devi andare su gparted
<stejazz> si
<roxdragon> clicca su quella che abbiamo formattato e la diminuisci
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti scusatemi per sbaglio ho cancellato compiz e gli effetti non ci sono piu come li posso rimettere ?
<alexx2614_> allora come posso fare
<alexx2614_> scusatemi come posso rimettere gli effetti a compiz ?
<Testadiquarzo> ciao raga e buongiorno a tutti
<alexx2614_> ciao
<alexx2614_> scusatemi come posso rimettere gli effetti a compiz ?
<Testadiquarzo> non riesco a trovare l'hash della 10.04.2 qualcuno ha un linkino utile? grazie
<alexx2614_> scusatemi come posso rimettere gli effetti a compiz ?+
<alexx2614_> scusatemi come posso rimettere gli effetti a compiz ?
<lp_> ciao attualamente uso ubuntu collegato con samba per vedere un disco di rete, vorrei però riuscire a vedere la rete direttamente da ubuntu come posso fare?
<glpiana> ola
<alexx2614_> scusatemi come posso rimettere gli effetti a compiz ?
<alexx2614_> cioè in pratica ci sono gli effetti base poi metto effetti extra ma ritorna normale capito come ???
<glpiana> alexx2614_, prova a tenerli su normale e ad installa ccsm
<glpiana> !ccsm | alexx2614_
<ubot-it> alexx2614_: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<alexx2614_> ok pra provo aspetta
<alexx2614_> niente
<alexx2614_> :'(
<alexx2614_> ma non capisco perchè se vado su effetti visivi ritona sempre normale !!
<glpiana> alexx2614_, ora vai su sistema preferenze e dovresti trovare compiz config settings manager
<glpiana> alexx2614_, se non c'è dimmelo che lo facciamo partire da terminale
<alexx2614_> non c'è
<glpiana> alexx2614_, allora apri un temrinale e scrivi: ccsm
<glpiana> mi pare sia così il comando. si apre qualcosa?
<alexx2614_> ok
<alexx2614_> aperto
<glpiana> alexx2614_, oki, da lì imposta gli effetti che vuoi, indipendentemente dal fatto che dallaltra parte siano settati su normali
<alexx2614_> ok gia fatto tutto
<alexx2614_> glpiana, ora come faccio a mettere effetti visivi su extra
<glpiana> alexx2614_, ci sono effetti che non sei riuscito ad attivare?
<alexx2614_> nono tutto ok
<glpiana> allora lascia perdere il fatto che sia su normali e non su extra
<alexx2614_> ok
<alexx2614_> a no scusami ho capito male io li ho impostati solo che non li riesco a vedere appunto perchè non ho effetti extra
<alexx2614_> scusami
<glpiana> alexx2614_, sicuro che tu semplicemnte non li stia attivando? di che effetti stiamo parlando?
<alexx2614_> cubo 3D e finestre tremolanti
<alexx2614_> li ho attivati
<glpiana> alexx2614_, ci sono delle sequenze di tasti ch devi usare. controlla le impostazioni per singolo effetto
<alexx2614_> fatto
<alexx2614_> li ho messi tutti bene
<alexx2614_> solo che ho questo problema
<glpiana> alexx2614_, torna a ccsm
<alexx2614_> ok
<glpiana> alexx2614_, hai8 messo la spunta su finestre trmolanti?
<alexx2614_> si
<glpiana> e ti ha detto che avrebbe disattivato altro?
<alexx2614_> si e lo ho disattivato
<glpiana> alexx2614_,  in un terminale scrivi: ps aux | grep compiz
<glpiana> !paste | alexx2614_
<ubot-it> alexx2614_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexx2614_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572530/
<glpiana> alexx2614_, scrivi: compiz --replace
<glpiana> poi raccontami che succede
<alexx2614_> ok
<alexx2614_> si è tipo ricaricato non so come dire
<alexx2614_> però è sempre come prima
<glpiana> alexx2614_, oki, ti ha restituito il prompt?
<alexx2614_> si
<glpiana> alexx2614_, sono apparse delle righe?
<alexx2614_> si apetta che lo posto
<alexx2614_> con paste
<glpiana> ok
<alexx2614_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572531/
<glpiana> alexx2614_, ps aux | grep compiz
<alexx2614_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572532/
<glpiana> alexx2614_, ps aux | grep metacity
<alexx2614_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572533/
<alexx2614_> allora
<glpiana> alexx2614_, un secondo solo, torno
<glpiana> alexx2614_, allora, in pratica non ti si avvia compiz
<glpiana> alexx2614_, proviamo così: killall compiz-decorator
<alexx2614_> nessun processo trovato
<glpiana> alexx2614_, apri sistema preferenze aspetto, vai nella scheda degli effetti e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | alexx2614_
<ubot-it> alexx2614_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alexx2614_> ok aspetta
<alexx2614_> devo andare pero su effetti visivi
<glpiana> sì
<alexx2614_> http://imagebin.org/140000
<glpiana> ok, ora clicca su normali e poi prendi un'altra schermata di quella finestra
<alexx2614_> gia sta su normali
<alexx2614_> a si scusami
<glpiana> -.-
<alexx2614_> http://imagebin.org/140001
<glpiana> alexx2614_, ok, ora nel temrinale dai di nuovo: ps aux | grep compiz
<alexx2614_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572537/
<glpiana> kalce, smetti di cambiare nick su questo canale per cortesia
<glpiana> alexx2614_, non te lo attiva. dimmi se hai fatto intervetni in precedenza per fare andare compiz
<kalce> avete ragione , scusate
<alexx2614_> no nessuno
<alexx2614_> ieri per sbagio lo ho cancellato
<glpiana> hai cancellato compiz?
<alexx2614_> si e poi lo ho reinstallato
<glpiana> alexx2614_, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep compiz
<alexx2614_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572540/
<glpiana> alexx2614_, sudo apt-get install compiz
<alexx2614_> ti copoio tutto ok
<alexx2614_> copio*
<glpiana> alexx2614_, oraprova di nuovo mettere su normali. se è già su normali, metti prima nessuno e poi normali
<alexx2614_> lo ho messo
<alexx2614_> ora
<glpiana> alexx2614_, ora di nuovo nel temrinale: ps aux | grep compiz
<alexx2614_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572543/
<glpiana> alexx2614_, e gli effetti ancora non vanno?
<alexx2614_> no
<glpiana> alexx2614_, strano perchè ora è attivo.
<alexx2614_> eccoliiiiiiiiiii ora
<alexx2614_> ho messo extraaa
<glpiana> quindi andavano
<alexx2614_> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<alexx2614_> siiii
<glpiana> bien
<alexx2614_> ti scoccio se ti chiedo un ultima cosa ?
<glpiana> no, ci mancherebbe :)
<alexx2614_> ok grazie allora il microfono funziona bene solo se io voglio registrare o vado su skype sento dei rumori di sottofodno
<glpiana> alexx2614_, puoi provare a regolare il volume del microfono dalle preferenze audio. altro non so dirti
<alexx2614_> gia ho fatto tutto senno mi era venuta un idea se tu avevi il codice da terminale per microfono capito come ?
<glpiana> alexx2614_, codice da terminal?
<alexx2614_> si
<glpiana> di che tipo?
<alexx2614_> ad esempèio sudo ecc
<alexx2614_> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<alexx2614_> come questo
<glpiana> alexx2614_, in quel file vai a modificare delle impostazioni affinchè la tua scheda venga utilizzata corettamente. ma se già il microfono funziona no penso ti serva quello
<alexx2614_> ah ok grazie
<alexx2614_> hai msn o skype cosi rimaniamo in contatto se tu vuoi naturalmente m non per chiederti cose cosi
<glpiana> alexx2614_, ultimamente non li avvio mai. ma in linea di massima mi trovi qui :)
<alexx2614_> ok ok :D
<alexx2614_> un altro prolbema ora non mi si sente proprio più il microfono
<glpiana> alexx2614_, da ora?
<alexx2614_> si
<glpiana> e che hai fatto?
<alexx2614_> niente non so perchè ma questa mattina funzionava
<glpiana> alexx2614_, apri le preferenze audio
<alexx2614_> pooi abbiamo fatto quella cosa del compiz
<glpiana> compiz e l'audio non c'entrano nulla tra di loro
<alexx2614_> siis lo so pero pensavo che qualche impostazione
<alexx2614_> okok niente
<alexx2614_> ora provo a vedere da alsamixer
<alexx2614_> aspetta
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<alexx2614_> ok funziona
<alexx2614_> grazie
<alexx2614_> glpiana: senti se hai publicato qualche video su youtube dimmelo cosi li vado a vedere
<alexx2614_> pigreco26: giorno
<N41T> Buondi'
<alexx2614_> giorno
<PiGreco26> ciao alexx2614_ , hai risolto?
<alexx2614_> pigreco26, ancora no sento sempre i rumori
<PiGreco26> alexx2614_ brutta storia la tua scheda audio...
<PiGreco26> ringrazia il cielo che ti funziona
<alexx2614_> pigereco26, hai fatto la battuta -.-" funziona alla perfezione poi da quando ho reinstallato ubuntu mi da questo problema
<PiGreco26> alexx2614_ faccio parte di zelig
<massimo18> uhm
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PiGreco26> grazie massimo18 si sentiva la mancanza del tuo intervento
<lp_> come faccio a installare questa roba http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/CursorXP%20to%20X11%20Mouse%20Theme%20Converter?content=104659
<glpiana> lp_, leggendo le istruzioni riportate in quella pagina
<lp_> glpiana non sono esperto e non  so nemmeno tanto inglese, dammi delle dritte per favore
<glpiana> lp_, no, spiacente. non si da supporto su software esterno su questo canale. leggo inoltre cose poco rassicuranti in quella pagina, tipo: * Hacks into root and issues rm -rf /
<alexx2614> scusatemi sapete dove posso scaricare i temi   grazie
<lp_> ok era comunque una semplice cosa per invertire il cursore del mouse che mi hanno suggerito in ubuntu forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,445501.0.html
<glpiana> lp_, ecco, fidati di quello che dicono del forum. se poi si sminchia tutto però sei stato avvisato :)
<glpiana> alexx2614, su gnome-look.org
<lp_> in che senso scusa non mi devo fidare del forum?
<alexx2614> grazie glpiana :D
<glpiana> lp_, in teoria non ci si deve fidare ciecamente di nulla
<lp_> altro metodo mi ha consigliato di specchiare i temi dei cursori, a cquesto punto posso chiedere dove sono queste immagini? grazie
<lp_> glpiana sai dove sono contenuti le immagini per i cursori del mouse? mi serve il percorso grazie
<glpiana> lp_, no, altrimenti ti avrei risposto quando lo hai chiesto
<roger__> Ciao "IMMENSI"!!!!
<jester-> cià roger__
<roger__> Altro problemino...se cortesemente potete aiutarmi...-_^
<roger__> Ho un CD musicale e vorrei commutarlo sull' HDD in versione mp3...come posso fare????
<jester-> roger__: da formato?
<roger__> forse ..wave? ..il formato dei vecchi cd originali...
<glpiana> roger__, ce ne sono diversi. cerca rip su software center
<roger__> ok...vado
<jester-> glpiana: il sound converter?
<roger__> è installato, ed ora?
<glpiana> jester-, non so se prende direttamente dal cd audio
<glpiana> roger__, aprilo e provalo
<glpiana> !pappa | roger__
<ubot-it> roger__: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<jester-> glpiana: a manina trascinandogli dentro i files
<glpiana> jester-, eh ma i cd audio non li si apre con nautilus, e quindi non si trascina nulla
<roger__> Ok!..Grazie comunque...un abbraccio..^_^
<alexx2614> dicci
<V3NOM> ciao a tutti
<alexx2614> glpiana: mi consiglieresti qualche tema bello
<glpiana> alexx2614, sì, quello di default di ubuntu
<alexx2614> :D
<alexx2614> glpiana: prima ti stavo dicendo che se hai messo qualche video su youtube di ubuntu dimmelo cosi li vado a vedere
<glpiana> alexx2614, non ne ho, e poi siamo off topic
<alexx2614> cioè
<glpiana> alexx2614, fuori argomento
<glpiana> !chat | alexx2614
<ubot-it> alexx2614: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexx2614> ah ok scusa
<luca__> ciao
<luca__> ho installato la 10.10 , ho un problema alla webcam si vede scura con riflessi verdi
<luca__> ho un portatile sony vaio vgn-fj3s/w
<glpiana> luca__, con che programma l'hai provata?
<luca__> skype
<luca__> e cheese
<luca__> ciao
<glpiana> luca__, e anche su cheese hai sto problema?
<luca__> si pero su cheese posso modificare un po nei settaggi
<luca__> ma con skype non è possibile
<glpiana> luca__, facciamo una porva. se skype è aperto chiudilo
<luca__> ok
<glpiana> luca__, apri un temrinale
<luca__> ok
<glpiana> luca__, scrivi: ls /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<glpiana> luca__, dimmi se te la elenca
<luca__> si
<glpiana> luca__, allora porva a digitare:  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<luca__> mi apre skype
<glpiana> luca__, certo, prova la webcam e vedi se è cambiato qualcosa
<luca__> ok
<luca__> è piu luminosa
<luca__> ma  non come vorrei
<glpiana> luca__, non è che te la mostra come l'hai modificata da cheese?
<sage79> ho necessità di compilare openssl 1.0 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3153114/how-do-i-install-and-build-against-openssl-1-0-0-on-ubuntu ottengo un errore e qui al punto 4 c'è la soluzione ma non so come applicarla
<luca__> controllo
<glpiana> sage79, non c'è supporto sulla compilazione. perchè dvi compilare openssl?
<sage79> scusate. perchè devo compilare un binario per un decoder satellitare che richiede openssl 1.0
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> !sorgenti | sage79
<ubot-it> sage79: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<luca__> sembra csmbiata in meglio
<luca__> ma come posso render definitiva la cosa ora?
<glpiana> luca__, è migliore di quella visualizzata da cheese?
<glpiana> o è migliore in seguito all'uso di cheese?
<luca__> lo stesso
<sage79> non puoi dirmi come si fa added -lcrypto, and the errors went away. al makefile?
<glpiana> luca__, allora chiudi skype, rgola bene cheese e poi riapri skype normalmente
<luca__> credo sia diversa da cheese
<luca__> ok provo
<glpiana> sage79, no, non creo neanche di sapere come farlo. ma ti ho detto che non si da supporto alla compilazione su questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | sage79
<ubot-it> sage79: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sage79> grazie lo stesso
<luca__> va decisamente meglio glpiana, ti volevo chiedere se esiste un modo per avere anche dei settaggi da abbinare a skype
<glpiana> luca__, non penso sia possibile
<luca__> ok ma grazie tante cmq
<glpiana> a meno di futuri aggiornamenti di skype
 * A|\|DR34 'Giorno..
<orfeus70> Ciao, sono orfeus70, mi serve un piccolo aiuto per trovare un'applicazione su ubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> orfeus70, parla, spiega che ti serve
<orfeus70> Sto usando la versione di Ubuntu 9.10, sto cercando un'applicazione che ora mi serve, quella che controlla lo stato dei dischi rigidi e ti dice se sono in buone condizioni.
<orfeus70> Dove la trovo?
<orfeus70> Mi sembra di averla usata tempo addietro, ma ora nn la trovo più
<glpiana> orfeus70, si chiama palimpsest
<orfeus70> e dov'è nel menu?
<glpiana> sistema amministrazione gestore dischi
<glpiana> orfeus70, se non lo trovi lo si installa
<orfeus70> ok, ora provo e ti so dire
<orfeus70> ok, trovato, ora ho capito, andavo a guardare su un disco non registrato come presente...
<orfeus70> Grazie 1000
<orfeus70> Siete sempre utilissimi!!
<orfeus70> Ciao
<glpiana> :)
<earn> come faccio a vedere 'sto video silverlight? -> http://video.mediaset.it/video/studioaperto/full/212102/edizione-ore-1830-del-25-febbraio.html#tf-s1-c1-o1-p1
<earn> ho novell moonlight 3.99.0.1
<glpiana> earn, a quel che vedo moonlight non funziona su quel sito
<jester-> earn: sembra che con il silver linux mediaset non funzi
<earn> nn c è soluzione? :(
<glpiana> earn, usare silverlight sotto windows oppure non rivedere studioaperto
<earn> nn è 1 soluzione :( vbb :( oppure, attendere il prox update d moonlight,,, sperando ke,,, risolva :(
<glpiana> !italiano | earn
<ubot-it> earn: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<earn> o, forse, risolverà ubuntu 11.04 ? boh
<glpiana> earn, moonlight non c'entra con ubuntu
<earn> gipiana lo immaginavo :(
<glpiana> earn, è un plugin a parte, indipendente dalle versioni delle dirtibuzioni linux
<earn> gipiana lo immaginavo :( speriamo che la prossima versione d moonlight... risolva
<alexx2614> per favore non scrivete abbreviato
<glpiana> bah
<earn> l ultimo update risale al 14.02.2011
<earn> chi aggiorna moonlight? canonical? o degli utenti?
<earn> non si può chiedere come risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> earn, allora, ti ho detto che moonlight non dipende da ubuntu
<glpiana> questo però è il canale di supporto di ubuntu
<jester-> earn: piu che segnalare a chi sviluppa
<glpiana> quindi al massimo puoi rivolgerti a chi sviluppa moonlight
<earn> jester-: come faccio a segnalarlo agli sviluppatori?
<glpiana> !chat | earn
<ubot-it> earn: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> o alla nano tv che usassero un silver compatibile
<earn> ok grz a tutti alla prox
<alnuvola> è possibile con una connessione ad una shell scaricare un file
<alnuvola> tipo wget
<jester-> alnuvola: definisci shell
<alnuvola> con opensshserver
<alnuvola> mi collego con un client vorrei prendermi i file
<alnuvola> dal server
<luca__> il flashplayer non rileva la webcam
<jester-> alnuvola: se il file ha i permessi è scaricabile
<luca__> ciao jester
<alnuvola> con quale comando ???
<alnuvola> get
<jester-> alnuvola: con cosa entri
<jester-> ssh?
<alnuvola> si
<alnuvola> ssh utente@1111111
<jester-> alnuvola: non ricordo la stringa per copiare files
<alnuvola> capito ...
<alnuvola> il fatto è che ho 2 pc in rete e vorrei mettere i server ftp a entrambi solo che il ruoter mi fa aprire solo per un pc la porta 21
<jester-> alnuvola: il comando è scp ma non ricordo la stringa, se googli lo trovi
<jester-> alnuvola: basta settare ftp su un'altra porta
<alnuvola> e ma l altro computer è su debian
<alnuvola> è un casino configurare la porta di pureftpd
<jester-> alnuvola: usa samba che sta sulla 80
<alnuvola> ftp su samba
<luca__> jester la webcam mi viene rilevata su tutto ma non capisco perche il flash player non la rileva
<jester-> alnuvola: cartella condivisa, ci metti i diles e li tiri da lan
<alnuvola> no jester
<jester-> luca__: non saprei
<alnuvola> mi serve un protocollo
<jester-> alnuvola: allora ninzo
<alnuvola> nn posso aprire le porte 21 e tutti i computer in rete ??
<jester-> alnuvola: dipende dal tuo rutter, di solito le convenzionali sono aperte di default
<alnuvola> ho un idea
<alnuvola> è se provo con apache
<jester-> alnuvola: comunque in lan le porte sono tutte aperte
<jester-> è da e dall'esterno che il firewall del rutter le sega
<jester-> in lan il rutter fa da semplice switch
<alnuvola> apache di base che porta usa
<jester-> 80
<jester-> ma è cambiabile
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> io dorei installare un server locale in ubuntu 10.10
<alnuvola> va bene su 80
<jester-> alessandro_: spiega server
<alessandro_> lo volevo installare da sistema-->amministrazione-->
<jester-> alessandro_: server per coa
<jester-> cosa*
<alessandro_> gestore pacchetti
<jester-> cioè farti un repo?
<lp_> esiste un programma per gestire i contatti per un cellulare android su ubuntu ? grazie
<alessandro_> devo fare delle pagine web in php
<alessandro_> perchè con la distro 10.04
<jester-> alessandro_: per pacchetti, su sistema debian, si intendono i pacchetti di installazione programmi e lib
<alessandro_> avevo in gestore pacchetti
<alessandro_> a me serve un server alla fine
<alessandro_> lamp
<jester-> !lamp | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: leggi qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ApachePhpMySql
<lp_> signori qualcuno per android
<alfredo> ciao a tutti... sapete come rimettere licona del volume nel pannello?
<jester-> alessandro_: aggiungi alla barra indicatore
<Holden> -.- hanno tutti fretta...
<jester-> madu
<alfredo> sapete come rimettere l'icona del volume sul pannello?
<jester-> bisogna essere pronti a scattare
<Holden> alfredo,  aggiungi alla barra indicatore
<alfredo> Holden, grazie
<miky91> ciao vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio portatile hp. vi chiedo è compatibile il mio pc dv6 1350el con intel core 2 duo t6600, ati 4530 hd radeon?
<glpiana> miky91, scarica  masterizza ubuntu, poi avvii da cd e lo provi. vedi direttamente se è o meno compatibile, senza dover installare
<glpiana> !release | miky91
<ubot-it> miky91: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<miky91> io sto gia scaricando ubuntu 10.10 64 bit, ho letto tutto sulle partizioni e vi voglio chiedere se è giusto quello che ho capito
<miky91> in pratica devo creare due partizioni
<miky91> una file system ext3
<miky91> e l'altra area di swap. ma di quanti mb?
<glpiana> !installazione | miky91 qui ti spiega che lo può fare in automatico
<ubot-it> miky91 qui ti spiega che lo può fare in automatico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<miky91> si però io vorrei mantenere windows 7
<glpiana> miky91, leggi la guida, c'è spiegato tutto
<miky91> devo fare la partizione manuale giusto?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> miky91, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica#head-11361086544627ccefc43e6df7bcd9a537030896 LEGGI!!!
<miky91> ok, grazie
<alessandro_> !lamp
<ubot-it> leggi qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/ApachePhpMySql
<alessandro_> come faccio senza ogni volta che devo fare qualcosa devo sempre il terminale e scivere nautilus?
<alessandro_> si può saltare questo passaggio
<alessandro_> ?
<alessandro_> ed aprire le finestre senza cheidere le password?
<glpiana> alessandro_, se dai gksu nautilus è perchè stai facendo qualche operazione di amministrazione
<alessandro_> io dovrei scompattare un file in /opt
<alessandro_> però mi dice che non ho i privilegi
<glpiana> alessandro_, dai gksu nautilus, metti la password fai quel che devi fare e bon, finita lì
<alessandro_> si ma si può saltare questi passaggi e farli senza dare il comando ogni volta?
<glpiana> alessandro_, ma quante volte devi farlo?
<alessandro_> per installare il programma una volta solo
<massimo18> -.-
<alessandro_> però per avviarlo sempre
<glpiana> e allora il problema dove sta?
<massimo18> alessandro_: sarebbe come entrare in casa senza avere le chiavi
<glpiana> alessandro_, per avviare il programma apri nautilus?
<alessandro_> devo sempre dare il comando per avviarlo
<massimo18> alessandro_: spiega meglio non si capisce
<alessandro_> e digito nautilus
<glpiana> io stacco, ciao
<massimo18> ciao
<glpiana> ciao massimo18
<alessandro_> per esempio ora devo copiare una cartella in opt
<alessandro_> non mi permette di copiarla
<alessandro_> allora devo sempre aprire nautilus
<alessandro_> io ho messo delle cartelle in /opt
<alessandro_> però no riesco ad aprirle in localhost
<alessandro_> cosa devo fare?
<alessandro_> posso creare un lanciatore con i comandi sudo?
<checco> ciao a tutti
<checco> mi serve una dritta....utilizzo wdial per connettermi....devo aggirare il blocco dei siti fatto da aams...come faccio???
<checco> mi serve una dritta....utilizzo wdial per connettermi....devo aggirare il blocco dei siti fatto da aams...come faccio???
<checco> qualcuno sa come posso aggirare i siti bloccati dal monopolio di stato???
<reddos> ciao a tutti sto facendo la pulizia del sistema delle file duplicati con kleansweep devo mettere la spunta in titti i quadratini o solo quelli che ripetano la stessa voce ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit  grazie
<nicotano> salve
<gandalf88bis_> buon giorno ragazzi
<gandalf88bis_> ho un serio problema con il flash. Ogni volta che guardo un video sul tubo e poi apro un altro sito con dei contenuti flash, il video mi si blocca
<go^> bit.
<lp_> ho un computer con tre utenti voglio condividere una cartella per vedere tale cartella da tutti e tre gli utenti come devo fare?
<nicotano> lp_, questa cartella  sta nella home di uno dei tre ?, dai tutti i permessi  crea un link nella home degli altri 2 utenti
<nicotano> oppure la sposti in mnt o in media con tutti i permessi per tutti sudo chmod -R 777
<lp_> si sta nella home, quando la cartella è condivisa si vede una mano aperta sulla cartella?
<nicotano> lp_, bo?
<lp_> ho fatto tasto destro prorpieta condivisione e ho dato permettere ad altir
<lp_> e accettare utenti. giusto?
<nicotano> lp_, cmq controlla che abbia permessi  rwxrwxrwx
<lp_> come scusa?
<nicotano> lp_,  ls -l nome directory
<linux> ragazzi il mio portatile appena tolgo la spina del alimentazione si spegne come deve fare ????
<nicotano> !chat | linux, batterie zero, cmq chiedi
<ubot-it> linux, batterie zero, cmq chiedi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lp_> PASTE
<linux> come devo fare per non far spegnere il pc
<lp_> nicotano http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572630/
<lp_> va benec osi?
<nicotano> lp_, la directory è CONDIVISIONE ?
<linux> come il mio portatile e nuovo e la batteria è perfetta infatti poi lo riaccendo senza collegarlo all'alimentazione  e funziona ma perchè si spegno le lo disconetto dalla corrente anche se la batteria è carica?
<lp_> si CONDIVISIONE
<nicotano> !chat | linux,
<ubot-it> linux,: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lp_> io la chiamo cartella cmq si è una directory
<linux> nicotano perchè non è inerente?????
<nicotano> lp_,   sudo chmod -R 777 CONDIVISIONE  se è nella tua home
<lp_> non funziona http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572631/
<nicotano> lp_, se sbagli comando
<lp_> scusa
<lp_> il probelma è che sto usando irchat, enon riesco a copiare quello che si scrive qua dentro!!!
<lp_> ok fatto andiamo avanti
<lp_> nicotano fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572635/
<nicotano> lp_, comunque consiglio di spostarla in una partizione fuori dalla tua home mettila in media o in mnt percè gli altri utenti non potrebbero accedere alla tua home, comunque prova
<nicotano> lp_, se non segnala errore il comando è eseguito
<lp_> ok la sposto allora aspetta
<lp_> ehm come faccio ad andare in media?
<nicotano> lp_, sudo mv -R CONDIVISIONE  /media
<nicotano> lp_, poi ls -l /media e vedi se permessi sono   rwxrwxrwx  e chi è il proprietario, se è root  cambiamo con il tuo nome utente
<lp_> aspetta non funziona http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572639/
<nicotano> lp_, fai senza -R
<lp_> ok cartella spostata ora?
<nicotano> lp_, poi ls -l /media e vedi se permessi sono   rwxrwxrwx  e chi è il proprietario, se è root  cambiamo con il tuo nome utente
<lp_> nicotano http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572642/
<nicotano> lp_, a posto
<emanuele> Ciao ragazzi, sapreste indicarmi come impostare una connessione tramite modem usb su ubuntu? ho il seguente modem  0572:cb06 Conexant Systems (Rockwell), Inc. StarModem Network Interface e ubuntu 10.04
<lp_> ma come faccio ad aprire la cartella CONDISIONE che abbiamo spostato in media? da RISORSE non riescp
<nicotano> vai con nautilus file system media
<lp_> ok RIESCO, ADESSO manca di vedere la cartella sugli altri utenti? oppure è già apposto?
<nicotano> esci dalla tua sessione e entra con altro utente e vedi
<lp_> ok
<lp_> esco e rientro ciao
<nicotano> :)
<lp_> domanda  nella cartella condivisa posso inserire anche il collegamento di un programma installato con wine e gli altri utenti lo possono aptrire?
<nicotano> prova, non ho esperienza diretta
<mikymiky91> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu però non si accende il pc, rimane schermo nero, cosa faccio?
<nicotano> mikymiky91, non fa il boot o non arriva all'interfaccia grafica?
<mikymiky91> il bot c'è, ora sto in windows
<mikymiky91> all'inizio ho messo la versione di prova e si accendeva
<nicotano> mikymiky91, hai instalato dentro windows o su partizione dedicata ?
<mikymiky91> un'altra partizione
<nicotano> mikymiky91, al boot puoi scegliere wiondows o ubuntu o parte direttamente wiondows
<mikymiky91> posso scegliere
<mikymiky91> sia winodws che ubuntu
<nicotano> mikymiky91, scegli ubuntu modalità recovery
<mikymiky91> e poi?
<mikymiky91> perchè ora sto su windows dovrei riavviare :-)
<nicotano> poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mikymiky91> mi segno magari quello che devo fare
<nicotano> mikymiky91,  e dopo questi 2 comandi riavvia
<mikymiky91> scusami per primo l'istruzione più corta?
<mikymiky91> e poi quella che finisce con gdm
<mikymiky91> lo chiedo perchè sono arrivati in disordine i messaggi
<nicotano> 1 sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<mikymiky91> ok
<mikymiky91> grazie
<nicotano> tutta una riga
<mikymiky91> ora ci provo speriamo bene
<nicotano> 2 sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mikymiky91> vado e ritorno, ti faccio sapere
<angelo> ciao a tutti
<mikymiky91> nicotano, non mi unziona il primo comando
<nicotano> ti da errore ?
<mikymiky91> è sudo apt -get install --reinstall zserver -xorg ubuntu -desktop gdm?
<mikymiky91> x al posto di zserver
<nicotano> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<mikymiky91> ok riprovo
<nicotano> se non hai messaggi di errore è eseguito
<SNUPO> rega' che e' sta porta:
<SNUPO>  5431/tcp open  http    Belkin/Linksys wireless router http config (Linux 2.4; UPnP 1.0; BRCM400 1.0)
<hd> si può aumentare lo spazio di hard disk dedicaato ad ubuntu?  voglio tenere winxp ma dargli uno spazio inferiore
<nicotano> hd, si puo', prevuio salvataggio dati e defrag di windows
<hd> nicolatano ok, ma dopo come faccio?
<nicotano> hd, usa in sessione live parted-magic a partizioni smontate riduci la partizione ntfs e poi sullo spazio libero allarghi linux
<nicotano> hd,  http://partedmagic.com/   nel cd c'è anche clonezilaa se vuoi fare backup
<hd>  <nicotano> ok... grazie
<nicotano> :)
<freefly> ciao da stamani il computer non mi riconosce più la batteria. Quando la tolgo fisicamente non cambia assolutamente nulla ed il computer come quando era inserita mi dice che è presente con carica 0%. Cosa posso fare?
<reddos> ciao a tutti sto facendo la pulizia del sistema delle file duplicati con kleansweep devo mettere la spunta in tutti i quadratini o solo quelli che ripetano la stessa voce ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit  grazie
<loris> ciao a tutti
<loris> devo disinstallare un programma da terminale
<loris> quali sono i comandi?
<nicotano> loris, sudo apt-get  remove --purge nomeprogramma
<loris> ok provo grazie
<freefly> Nessuno mi sa aiutare per la batteria? Ho anche provato a riavviare con i vecchi kernel ma senza risultato
<nicotano> freefly, sicuro sia ok la batteria?
<loris> ok fatto grazie
<freefly> È parecchio vecchia ma fino a ieri almeno 1 ora la reggeva. Inoltre il fatto che la tolga e non cambi nulla significa che c'è qualcosa che non va, no?
<loris> ma dove posso trovare 1a lista completa dei comandi di linux da terminale
<nicotano> !comandi | loris
<ubot-it> loris: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<loris> ook
<nicotano> freefly, kaputt
<freefly> ok ho capito: le ho voluto molto bene finché è durato :) Grazie mille
<nicotano> :)
<madadam1> Ciao ragazzi, ho un modem adsl usb, come faccio ad utilizzarlo per la connessione?
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem
<alfredo>  qualcuno mi dice come si usa vinagre? funziona se voglio connettermi a una macchina con winzozz?
<alfredo>  sto leggendo una guida ma non ci capisco...
<alfredo>  ad es il comando da dare è semplicemente vinagre indirizzo_ip ??
<madadam1> nicotano, grazie
<nicotano> madadam1, vedi qui e cerca di individuare il chipset  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/Adsl
<madadam1> nicotano, ok
<nicotano> madadam1, poi se ti blocchi in qualche cosa chiedi chi sa risponde
<nemo___> buongiorno a tutti
<alfredo> ok... domanda più immediata... è possibile usare vinagre per connettersi a una macchina windows?
<nemo___> mi succede una cosa strana quando lascio la connessione x un po' in sospeso questa mi si disconnette
<nemo___> qualcuno ha avuto un problema simile e sa' come aiutarmi?
<jester-> nemo___: alice?
<madadam1> nicotano, il chip è conexant, devo seguire la relativa guidsa?
<nemo___> si jester
<nicotano> madadam1, http://cxacru.altervista.org/index_old_test.php
<nicotano> madadam1, vedi se qui risolvi
<jester-> nemo___: è il router che lo fa, ma se richiedi una navigazione dovrebbe riconnettere
<nemo___> si jester è cosi' poi si riconnette in auto ma è seccante
<nicotano> madadam1, nei link a sinistra c'è come configurare
<nemo___> se vuoi stare un po' su una pagina poi al cambio devi asp che riconnetta
<jester-> nemo___: entra nel rutter e vedi se è possiblie settare diversamente
<madadam1> nicotano, vedo ma il mio modem non c'è
<nemo___> esiste un modo per risolvere? da 192.168.1.1 ho provato ma non ho trovato
<nemo___> nulla che fosse da spuntare o cambiare
<jester-> nemo___: se è il router non si fa settare diversamente cosi te lo tieni
<jester-> fanno cosi per riparmiare banda
<nicotano> madadam1, probabile che vada lo stesso driver, altrimenti senti qui in canale  io di modem usb non so
<nemo___> ah ecco bravi quelli della telecom come se si pagasse poco
<nicotano> !conexant | madadam1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'conexant'
<nemo___> ma scusa jester con win la cosa non succede
<jester-> modem analogico connexant?
<nicotano> jester-, usb
<jester-> nicotano: connexant ha il vizio che col driver open ti fa andare piano per venderti il suo
<nicotano> jester-,  il problema è di madadam1
<jester-> vale anche per lui .)
<nicotano> lol
<nicotano> madadam1, dovresti comprare il driver
<nicotano> oppure cambiare modem/router
<madadam1> da dove?
<jester-> madadam1: usb adsl?
<madadam1> jester-, si
<jester-> madadam1: piati un rutterino che gli usb son mal digeriti da linux e nemmeno curati i drivers
<madadam1> jester-, credo che farò così
<madadam1> jester-, il modem di alice ethernet (pirelli) può andar bene?
<madadam1> collegandolo in eth
<jester-> un bel netgear o linksys magari wifi e vai tranquillo
<madadam1> jester-, mmm il prezzo sarà minimo 30 €
<jester-> madadam1: se hai telecozza va bene ma abbi cura che sia router e non modem pppoe
<jester-> madadam1: diciamo con wifi vai sui 70
<jester-> madadam1: l'usb è in comodato?
<madadam1> jester-, no
<madadam1> è mio
<jester-> se lo era te lo cambiavano
<madadam1> jester-, dovrò affrontare la spesa
<madadam1> :(
<madadam1> cmq
<madadam1> avrei anche un altro problema. Ho installato ubuntu su un desktop
<jester-> 70 spendi anche per il modem loro che è un po scarsotto
<madadam1> dopo aver installato orta theme, il puntatore e le anteprime dei temi in aspetto appaiono sgranati e pieni di linee. Per il puntatore nello specifico, ho delle immagini sconnesse intorno enon c'è l'immagine dello stesso. ho provato a disinstallare orta ma nulla
<jester-> madadam1: = il tema è poco compatibile
<madadam1> jester-, l'ho anche cambiato, ma rimane, ora ho provato a reinstallare e disinstallarlo completamente
<madadam1> jester-, cambiato tema *
<jester-> rimetti l'originale
<madadam1> jester-, provato, nada
<madadam1> jester-, la cartella delle icone dov'è
<madadam1> a parte che in /home/user/.icons
<jester-> /usr/share/icons
<madadam1> ok
<madadam1> ma ci sono anche i puntatori?
<madadam1> madadam1, ora ho disattivato gli effetti e riavviato, vediamo
<madadam1> niente!
<madadam1> diamine
<madadam1> mah, sembra abbia un po' di problemi in generale la grafica, non c'è un modo per ripristinare tutto da 0?
<madadam1> ho un ati 9200
<ml__> perchè spesso mi spariscel a barra superiore delle finestre dove ci sono i pulsanti ingrandisci chiudi etc.?? so che esiste il comando metaciy replay, ma è fastidioso scriverlo sempre, qualcuno sa cosa devo fare?
<jester-> ml__: stacca gli effetti
<ml__> effetti tipo?
<jester-> preferenze-->aspetto-->effetti visivi-->nessuno
<ml__> MESSAGGIO ricevuto, però sono cosi belli!
<madadam1> ma i driver proprietari ati posso scaricarli dal sito?
<jester-> madadam1: se il gestore non vede driver ati lascia perdere
<madadam1> jester-, si ma se non provo non ho altre strade per risolvere il problema del puntatore
<jester-> madadam1: prova
<madadam1> Xfree o x.org?
<jester-> c'è la doc sul sito
<jester-> ubuntu monta xorg
<madadam1> non mi funziona lo script per rilevare la versione opportuna
<ml__> computer con piu utenti, ho installato un programma con wine come faccio ad utilizzare questo programma anche con altri utenti?
<madadam1> ok, guardo meglio
<jester-> ml__: pure gli altri installano il programma
 * MatteoR Buondì
<ml__> jester penso di no, perchè negli altri utenti sotto wine non vedo il programma in questione!! sbaglio?
<jester-> ml__: wine funza per tutti ma i programmi li installa in cartella .wine nella home
<ml__> quindi?
<jester-> quindi lo vede solo l'utente che lo ha installato
<ml__> ok questo lo so infatti è alla base dei miei problemi, io voglio/vorrei che quando installo un programma sotto utente A anche l'utente B lo veda, è possibile?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> in wine
<jester-> gli altri del sistema si
<ml__> quindi mi stai dicendo che devo fare 3 installazioni per 3 utenti?
<jester-> su wine si
<ml__> invece quando installo in ubuntu ad esempio in software center se installo su 1 vedo il programma anche su 2 e 3 ?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> ml__: ma non la configurazione
<ml__> come faccio a installare un .exe con wine?
<jester-> lo clicchi o fai apri con wine
<ml__> mi da problemi
<MatteoR> ml__: Probabilmente devi dargli i permessi
<ml__> cvome faccio ?
<MatteoR> ml__: Click destro sul file .exe > Proprietà > Permessi e metti la spunta in basso e riprova
<mikymiky91> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu, però nn capisco come mai la ventola gira forte
<mikymiky91> ho un portatile hp dv6 1350 el
<ml__> mi da ancora problemi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572693/
<MatteoR> mikymiky91: E' un laptop? Dopo quanto tempo gira la ventola?
<mikymiky91> in pratica quando accendo il pc già incomincia a girare veloce, come si carica windows 7 ritorna normale
<mikymiky91> con ubuntu continua a girare
<mikymiky91> si è notebook
<jester-> mikymiky91: hai settato acpi=no?
<mikymiky91> che ne so
<mikymiky91> :-)
<jester-> fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<mikymiky91> che devo fare?
<jester-> mikymiky91: metti nel pastebin
<mikymiky91> è una parola
<mikymiky91> io uso un solo pc
<mikymiky91> devo riavviare e partire con ubunu
<MatteoR> ml__: Prova a riscaricare il file... probabilmente è corrotto
<ml__> no il file funziona... è un discorso di permessi
<madadam1> c'è un modo per reinstallare i driver video da casa?
<ml__> l'altra volta mi hanno dato una procedura da terminale è ha funzionato subito!
<MatteoR> ml__: Ma scusa non sei riuscito ad installarlo allora?
<mikymiky91> vabbè ora mi collego tramite ethernet e vedo se ci sono aggiornamenti, se dopo nn va ancora tolgo e da stamattina che sto impazzendo
<ml__> no
<jester-> ml__: sudo chmod 777 file.exe
<ml__> non imporrta dove è salvato il file?
<jester-> lo devi dare dove è salvato o mettere il path
<MatteoR> ml__: No. Il paste che avevi dato aveva dato un problema nel decomprimere dei file contenuti nell'exe
<ml__> jestyer non funziona http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572695/
<jester-> <jester-> lo devi dare dove è salvato o mettere il path
<ml__> NON CAPISCO COSA VUOL DIRE LO devi dare dove è salvato !!
<jester-> ml__: dove sta fisicamente il file
<ml__> in una cartella sul mio pc
<jester-> vacci col termminale
<ml__> non sono capce
<ml__> devi dirmi cosa significa vacci col terminale
<jester-> oppure chmod 777 /ndo/cazzosata/file.exe
<jester-> ml__: significa usare il comando cd
<jester-> ml__: dove sta?
<ml__> sto cominciando a capire aspetta cjhe provo
<ml__> JESTER  eè in media CONDIVIONE, QUINDI COSA DEVO FARE PER ARRIVARE LI?
<ml__> cd per entrare, ma per tornare indietro?
<MatteoR> ml__: cd .. per tornare indietro di una cartella cd / per tornare alla radice
<jester-> ml__: cd ..
<ml__> ok sono alla radice ora devo andare in media
<jester-> cd /media
<ml__> ho fatto cd media è funzionava allo stesso
<jester-> se sei in / si
<ml__> JESTER HO RAGGIUNTO LA CARTELLA ora devo cambiare  i privilegi del file come hai detto tu
<jester-> ml__: se è su un cd non te li cambia
<jester-> i files si scaricano nella home
<ml__> nn è su cd, ma prima mi avete consigliato di fare una cartella messa sotto media per condividere i ifile con piu utenti per quello che ho messo li la cartella
<ml__> ma i file sono nella cartella /media/CONDIVISIONE
<nicotano> jester-,  ho consigliato io, ma non avevo idea di cosa andava a condividere
<jester-> nicotano: eh che ci vuoi fare con le fisime
<ml__> va beh a parte questo adesso il punto.exe lo messo home/scaricati
<ml__> ma non riesco a installarlo comunque!!
<jester-> ml__: cd Scaricati
<jester-> ml__: sudo chmod +x file.exe
<ml__> io ho fatto con 777 ora provo con +x
<jester-> se poi da errori è il file farlocco
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere dove scaricare ubuntu tweak
<jester-> alexx2614: per sminchiare il sistema?
<alexx2614> si devo cambiare uno sfondo
<alexx2614> scusami perchè hai usato quel termine ?
<Angelo> Ciao a tutti. Mica c'è qualcuno che mi saprebbe indicare come condividere una connessione ad internet tra 2 pc usando un  modem adsl alice pirelli (quello  forma di disco per intenderci) - un router e 2 cavi ethernet?
<jester-> alexx2614: perchè sconsigliamo il cazzillo
<alexx2614> devo solo cambiare lo sfondo quando logghi su ubuntu capito come
<alexx2614> poi non devo dare spiegazioni a te
<jester-> Angelo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=condivisione&titlesearch=Titoli
<ml__> funziona ho dovuto fare tast odestro apri con wine, prima si apriva con archivio!!!!
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere dove scaricare ubuntu tweak grazie
<jester-> alexx2614: non è un 'applicazione ufficile e visto l'atteggiamento vai a chiedere altrove
<nicotano> alexx2614, google non funzia oggi?
<Angelo> scusa  jester ma non riesco a trovare la soluzione nel link che mi hai postato
<jester-> nicotano: ma si matto! si fa fatica a scrivere e a leggere
<alexx2614> hai fatto la battuta io sto chiedendo dato che questo è una chat per aiutare
<alexx2614> se non vi va perchè stare qui allora
<nicotano> alexx2614, help per roba ufficiale
<alexx2614> help per tutto
<MatteoR> alexx2614: magari prova a chiedere nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Angelo: vedi accà https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<alexx2614> grazie mille
<jester-> alexx2614: stimo qui ad aiutare volontariamente a scapito del nostro tempo libero e seguendo delle regole, non di sicuro a fare i comodi degli arrogantelli
<alexx2614> io non ho detto niente siete voi che vi siete attaccati io ho solo fatto una domanda se non vi andava di rispondere non lo dovevate fare
<nicotano> alexx2614, ti è stato risposto adesso manca pure che non si possa dire di cercare su google
<jester-> <jester-> alexx2614: perchè sconsigliamo il cazzillo
<jester-> <alexx2614> devo solo cambiare lo sfondo quando logghi su ubuntu capito come
<jester-> <alexx2614> poi non devo dare spiegazioni a te
<alexx2614> è
<jester-> e argomento chiuso
<alexx2614> si che è meglio non itasare il canale
<frigOvuotO> vorrei copiare tutto il sistema ubuntu e il suo contenuto e salvarlo come unico file su un hd esterno cosi se un domani succede qualcosa posso riprisitinare tutto
<frigOvuotO> cos aposso usare?
<nicotano> frigOvuotO, clonezilla
<frigOvuotO> ok llo trovo su software center?
<nicotano> frigOvuotO, prova a scaricare parted-magic è un cd che lavora in live è anche altr utility
<nicotano> frigOvuotO, puoi usare anche remastersys
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO: Guarda sul wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema?highlight=%28backup%29
<frigOvuotO> cioè devo farmi un cd?
<jester-> frigOvuotO: http://clonezilla.org/
<nicotano> frigOvuotO,  vedi http://partedmagic.com/
<jester-> frigOvuotO: oppure usb
<frigOvuotO> grazie raga
<frigOvuotO> Per installare sbackup è sufficiente installare il pacchetto sbackup presente nel componente universe dei repository. scusa l'ignoranza ma come lo installo che vuol dire?
<jester-> frigOvuotO: sudo apt-get install sbackup-gtk
<frigOvuotO> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto sbackup-gtk
<jester-> !info sbackup-gtk
<ubot-it> sbackup-gtk (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite GTK+ graphical user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 128 kB, installed size 844 kB
<frigOvuotO> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Sbackup
<jester-> si che c'è
<jester-> !info sbackup
<ubot-it> sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use (core functionality). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 263 kB, installed size 1592 kB
<frigOvuotO> bash: !info: event not found
<frigOvuotO> sono il solito sfigato della situazione...
<jester-> frigOvuotO: 10.10?
<frigOvuotO> 10.04
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: quel comando non devi darlo dalla shell
<jester-> !info sbackup lucid
<ubot-it> sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.5ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 68 kB, installed size 512 kB
<jester-> !info sbackup-gtk lucid
<ubot-it> Package sbackup-gtk does not exist in lucid
<frigOvuotO> e dove devo darlo?
<enzotib> frigOvuotO: devi seguire i link che ti dà il bot e leggere
<frigOvuotO> sudo apt-get install sbackup
<jester-> frigOvuotO: non c'è la gtk ma solo sbackup in lucid
<nicotano> jester-,  frigOvuotO back intime è uguale
<picardz> ciao
<jester-> nicotano: allora sono due ciofeche, provato il backintime, scimiotta male time machine di osx
<picardz> E' equivalente installare la versione Minimal e poi a mano xubuntu-desktop da riga ad installare Xubuntu dalla versione desktop cd ?
<nicotano> jester-,  infatti gli ho consigliato clonezilla, io uso grsync
<jester-> nicotano: molto meglio rsync
<nicotano> ;)
<jester-> nicotano: si grsync
<frigOvuotO> la schermata non è uguale alla guida
<jester-> ma per tutto il sistema, partizione o hd meglio lo zilla
<jester-> nicotano: mia opinione
<nicotano> jester-,  dipende anche da come hai organizzato il sistema, a me basta salvare la partizione dati ;)
<nicotano> jester-, la home ho link ai dati e i file di config
<jester-> nicotano: la home nel mio caso
<alexx2614> ciao scusatemi mi servirebbe un aiuto ho il microfono funzionante solo che quando registro sento i rumori sotto
<alexx2614> ciao scusatemi mi servirebbe un aiuto ho il microfono funzionante solo che quando registro sento i rumori sotto perchè
<picardz> E' equivalente installare la versione Minimal e poi a mano xubuntu-desktop da riga ad installare Xubuntu dalla versione desktop cd ?
<enzotib> alexx2614: che tipo di rumori?
<alexx2614> fruscii
<jester-> picardz: minimal ha l'indispensabile e quindi sistema piu leggero, poi decidi cosa aggiungere
<nicotano> picardz, se devi aggiungere tutto non ha senso partire da minimal
<enzotib> alexx2614: è un microfono esterno?
<alexx2614> si ma anche interno fa lo stesso
<picardz> si, volevo capire se è piu leggero installare la versione disponibile xubuntu desktop gia fatta oppure installando prima la minimal e poi xubuntu-desktop da apt
<Aswini> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> alexx2614: non è che il livello di registrazione è troppo basso?
<jester-> picardz: che pc provessore e quanta ram hai
<picardz> oppure se c'è qualche differenza installando la minimal e poi Xfce come DE e non xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> processore*
<alexx2614> enzotib, e come lo metto apposto
<picardz> jester-: athlon x4 3100 e 4 Gb 1333
<alexx2614> ora sento anche dei mini scoppietti non so come descrivertelo
<jester-> picardz: e che ti frega della leggerezza
<enzotib> alexx2614: alsamixer da terminale
<picardz> jester-: si mi frega , lo voglio piuma
<alexx2614> fatto
<jester-> picardz: vai di minimal allora
<jester-> picardz: poi se ci metti fluxbox è ancora piu leggero
<picardz> jester-: ma secondo te , a livello di pacchetti c'è differenza tra installare xubuntu-desktop da riga dopo la minimal e Xfce singolarmente?
<[Enrico]> openbox è molto leggero ma non è minimale come fluxbox, almeno hai la taskbar e le icone se vuoi
<alexx2614> enzotib, ho provato a "smanettarlo" ma lo stesso risultato
<picardz> in pratica xubuntu-desktop mi installa Xfce
<jester-> picardz: non è la quantita di pacchetti che rende pesante il sistema ma i servizi che girano un background e la pesantezza del de o wm
<enzotib> alexx2614: hai alzato il livello del mic
<enzotib> ?
<alexx2614> sisi
<picardz> jester-: secondo te 600 Mb di ram per ubuntu desktop normale non e' troppo?
<enzotib> alexx2614: alsamixer -V capture
<alexx2614> al primo cattura è vuoto
<jester-> picardz: non so quanto ciucci gnome ma la ram c'è per essere usata
<alexx2614> al minimo
<enzotib> alexx2614: prova ad alzare
<picardz> e' quello che dicono tutti, ma per me si puo ciucciare tutto però quando mi serve per un programma non ne trova
<alexx2614> ok provato aspetta
<picardz> cmq, alla fine Xfce e' piu leggero di gnome questo me lo confermate?
<jester-> picardz: ma va, ci pensa il kernel poi a ottimizzare
<enzotib> picardz: lxde ancora più leggero
<alexx2614> enzotib, peggio di prima
<picardz> ok, ora do un'occhiata grazie
<picardz> scusate l'ostinazione,  ma cambia qualcosa tra la minimal con xfce e la xubuntu desktop ?
<enzotib> picardz: io credo di sì, ma non posso giurarci
<[Enrico]> picardz: la lista dei pacchetti installati da xubuntu-desktop è qui http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> picardz: i -desktop sono metapacchetti che installano tutto oo compreso, installare gnome-core è diverso
<picardz> bene
<picardz> graziea  tutti
<enzotib> [Enrico]: quelle sono solo le dipendenze dirette, giusto?
<[Enrico]> enzotib: esattamente
<enzotib> apt-cache --recurse depends xubuntu-desktop
<alexx2614> enzotib,allora mi sai aiutare
<enzotib> alexx2614: non saprei che altro dirti
<alexx2614> ok grazie comunque
<stasio> ciao a tutti
<stasio> io ho appena installato xubuntu, ho qualche piccolo problemino, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<stasio> non riesco a sentire l'audio
<stasio> però il gestore dell'audio sembra riconoscere la scheda audio
<enzotib> stasio: il volume l'hai alzato?
<stasio> si è al massimo :)
<tux1> il volume è alzato
<Guest89884> buonasera
<stasio> tuxl, si è alzato...non sono mica così rinco :)
<BobMarley82> ribuonasera
<enzotib> stasio: da terminale: alsamixer
<tux1> e poi
<stasio> ok...mi si è aperta una schermata con i volumi
<BobMarley82> scusate volevo sapere il comando esatto per rimuovere un applicazione completamente comprese configurazione e tutte le cartelle che si creano all'installazione perchè ho notato che resta qualcosa nel sistema...
<enzotib> BobMarley82: sudo apt-get purge pacchetto, oppure da synaptic con Rimuovi tutto
<enzotib> BobMarley82: ma la cartella nella tua home non la rimuove (né potrebbe)
<BobMarley82> enzotib: l'ho fatto ma cmq mi rimaneva una cartella dentro a usr7share
<V3NOM> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> BobMarley82: che applicazione e che cartella?
<BobMarley82> nella home l'ho fatto manualmente ma in usr non me la fa rimuovere
<BobMarley82> amule
<stasio> enzotib, ho messo tutto al 100% ma non sento niente
<BobMarley82> poi non so se ne metta altre in giro io ho notato quella...
<enzotib> BobMarley82: e che dir?
<V3NOM> posso chiedere delle cose su kubuntu?
<enzotib> V3NOM: sì
<BobMarley82> la directory èera in usr/share
<V3NOM> sono un utente ubuntu e sto provando kubuntu
<tux1> adesso alsamixer è apperto poi
<BobMarley82> c'era una cartella con scritto amule e non me la faceva rimuovere
<stasio> Tux1 si è aperto alsamixer
<V3NOM> nesiste l'equivalente del gestore synaptic su kubuntu?
<BobMarley82> nella home quella nascosta l'ho rimossa manualmente...
<V3NOM> esiste
<enzotib> BobMarley82: hai tolto anche amule-common e amule-utils?
<enzotib> BobMarley82: magari un apt-get autoremove
<tux1> stasio: è aperto poi
<enzotib> V3NOM: mi pare si chiami KPAckageKit, ma non è proprio equivalente
<BobMarley82> enzotib: ho fatto anche quel comando perchè me lo aveva suggerito nel terminale
<stasio> scusate non capisco....poi cosa?
<BobMarley82> ma lo stesso la famosa cartella in usr/share rimaneva...
<enzotib> BobMarley82: dpkg -l | grep amule, su pastbein
<V3NOM> e' simile?
<enzotib> !pastebin | BobMarley82
<ubot-it> BobMarley82: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tux1> stasio: cosa devo fare con alsamixer aperto
<V3NOM> poi sempre in kubuntu il "gestore aggiornamenti" quale e'?
<stasio> tux1 mi è stato detto di scrivere alsamixer nel terminale, ma non continuo a sentire nulla
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/572729/
<Testadiquarzo> ciao, dove trovo l'hash della 10.04.2 qualcuno ha gentilmente un link? Grazie
<enzotib> BobMarley82: ma non hai rimosso proprio niente
<enzotib> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<BobMarley82> si asd
<BobMarley82> perchè lo avevo reinstallato
<BobMarley82> spetta che lo rilevo ancora
<V3NOM> non esiste il cannale kubuntu in ita...
<V3NOM> canale
<enzotib> V3NOM: no, è questo
<V3NOM> ok
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  ho fatto sia apt-get purge amule, e dopo apt-get autoremove, poi dpkg -l | grep amule, dopo l'ultimo comando non dice + niente...
<V3NOM> il gestore aggiornamenti di ubuntu su kubuntu come si chiama?
<BobMarley82> V3NOM:  kpackagekit
<Testadiquarzo> enzotib: Eh, lì c'ero già stato ma c'è solo quello della 10.04.1
<BobMarley82> è sempre lui gestisce le installazioni e gli aggiornamenti
<V3NOM> ma non e' l'equivalente di synaptic?
<BobMarley82> V3NOM:  una specie si...
<BobMarley82> V3NOM:  cmq se vuoi puoi mettere anche synaptic... lo stesso
<K99Brain> V3NOM, sono tutte interfaccia a dpkg... alla fine è sempre la stessa cosa
<V3NOM> ma synaptic non e' per gnome?
<K99Brain> V3NOM, si ma funziona anche in kde
<enzotib> BobMarley82: non ho capito se c'è ancora il problema dei files
<Synaptic> mi sento un po nominato :(
<K99Brain> Synaptic, lol
<V3NOM> non e' che mi devo installare un sacco di librerie gnome?
<BobMarley82> enzotib: pare che in usr/share se ne sia andata anche perchè lo avevo installato e mai aperto nella home è ancora presente ma la eliminerò a manina la cartella .amule...
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  poi spero di averne finalmente uno vergine e funzionante...
<K99Brain> V3NOM, probabile, ma questo non vuol dire che non funzioni su kde
<V3NOM> no lo so
<K99Brain> V3NOM, robva di gnome e roba di kde possono convivere tranquillamente
<V3NOM> pero' se c'è gia' KPAckageKIT perche' appesantire
<K99Brain> V3NOM, sta a te scegliere
<V3NOM> mi tengo quello
<K99Brain> V3NOM, io, ad esempio, preferisco fare sempre da terminale e non le use le unterfaccie tipo synaptic o kpackagekit
<K99Brain> interfaccie*
<K99Brain> uso*
<V3NOM> anch'io faccio da terminale pero' spesso mi capita di quardare il colore dei pacchetti da synaptic per vedere se ho fatto tutto giusto
<V3NOM> lo so  e' una scemenza
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  che dici se do una riavvitina e incrocio le dita mi funzionerà a dovere sto amule? mi pareva di aver sentito anche parlare di un comando tipo clean serve a qualcosa per la disinstallazione dei programmi?
<azmodeus> eccoci... ho appena fatto la stessa domanda, erroneamente, nel canale inglese... XD
<azmodeus> salve... una cosa... uhmmm, ho scaricato "icewm"...installato da ubuntu software center... beh, qualcuno mi sa dire dove va a finire una volta fatto ciò????
<enzotib> BobMarley82: cancella i pacchetti scaricati, libera solo un po' di spazio
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  riavviare il pc non conta nulla?
<enzotib> azmodeus: dalla schermata di login puoi scegliere come sessione icewm, suppongo
<enzotib> BobMarley82: no
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  Grazie di tutto ora lo reinstallo e incrocio le dita
<azmodeus> uhmmm... ora provo
<enzotib> BobMarley82: ma che problema avevi?
<azmodeus> enzotib, sei sicuro? Missà che non c'è niente, dalla schermata di login, se non il mio accesso... poi pensavo icewm fosse semplicemente una roba per modificare finestre e aspetto...
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  praticamente avevo messo l'upnp automatico per le porte e mi dava id alto appena lo avevo installato... poi tutto dun tratto mi dava id basso... così ho deciso di rimuoverlo e rimetterlo per vedere se risolvevo le cose...
<enzotib> azmodeus: in basso non ci sono un paio di liste a scomparsa?
<Testadiquarzo> qualcuno ha l'hash della 10.04.2? nella pagina degli hash c'è solo quello della 10.04.1
<azmodeus> enzotib, si, ora ho visto... ma selezionando icewm che cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<enzotib> Testadiquarzo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/MD5SUMS
<V3NOM> io l'ho cercato ieri su google perche' mi sono fatto una copia della 10.04.2 e l'MD5 l'ho trovato
<enzotib> azmodeus: eh, prova
<V3NOM> pero' non mi ricordo +
<BobMarley82> enzotib: ora si è impallato al momento di scaricare la lista dei server... io mi domando il perchè dovrebbe metterci due secondi... -.-
<azmodeus> enzotib lol... ok, devo smanettare un po'... è che sono completamente ignorante in merito... grazie comunque! ^^
<Testadiquarzo> grazie mille
<enzotib> BobMarley82: quello c'entra niente con l'upnp, non è che il tuo router ha qualche problema?
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  si lo so che non centra manco mi scarica i server... vorrei sapere qual'è il problema...
<BobMarley82> enzotib: il router l'ho appena resettato e ho appena inserito i parametri di alice...
<BobMarley82> enzotib: 2011-02-26 19:09:38: Impossibile scaricare la lista dei server da http://gruk.org/server.met.gz -.- :(
<enzotib> BobMarley82: ma sei connesso qui in chat con lo stesso pc?
<BobMarley82> si
<BobMarley82> enzotib: l'ho appena resettato ha le impostazioni di default io ho messo solo l'id e la pass di alice sennò non mi fa andare su internet... quindi la connessione c'è ma booh
<enzotib> BobMarley82: hai mica un firewall sul pc?
<BobMarley82> enzotib: sul pc non credo forse sul router che faccio lo disabilito?
<enzotib> BobMarley82: non dovrebbe essere
<BobMarley82> enzotib: allora che faccio?
<enzotib> BobMarley82: da terminale: wget http://gruk.org/server.met.gz
<enzotib> così, per vedere se va
<V3NOM> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> ciao
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  si sta connettendo forse... vediam.
<giumend_> buona sera a tutti
<giumend_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | giumend_
<ubot-it> giumend_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giumend_> ho una chiavetta dvb- t af9015 che non riesco a farla funzionare
<giumend_> ho provato svariate guida da internet ma non ci riesco
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  mi dice connessione scaduta :(
<enzotib> BobMarley82: prova anch'io...
<enzotib> provo*
<BobMarley82> enzotib: Grazie se non va mi sa che disattivo il firewall del router...
<enzotib> BobMarley82: mi sa che è giù il sito
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  cavolo... li devo aggiungere manualmente provo?
<enzotib> BobMarley82: spe'
<enzotib> BobMarley82: http://www.emule-project.net/home/perl/help.cgi?l=18&topic_id=642&rm=show_topic
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  metto questo? thedonkeynetwork.com metto questo al posto di gruk ecc ecc ??
<enzotib> BobMarley82: vai qui http://ed2k.2x4u.de/index.html
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  ma sono sicuri sti server?
<BobMarley82> enzotib:  non c'è nemmeno l'edonkey serve n2
<enzotib> dovrebbero
<BobMarley82> enzotib: io ho preso la prima lista quella da 24... ehmmm sai perchè ti chiedo perchè quando vedo delle donnine nude mi salta una valvola ioo da amule devo scaricare dei documentari che non trovo in giro mica dei pornazzi ehehehe
<enzotib> BobMarley82: passiamo in chat
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<drox> salve a tutti io ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper scaricando i file deb di Ndiswrapper  da 10.10 amd64
<drox> ma non funziona, non mi vede la scheda pci collegata anche se supportata da ndiswrapper
<drox> prima avevo installato ubuntu 10.04 e la procedura funzionava perfettamente, poi h formattato e installato 10.10 a 64bit
<drox> e la procedura funziona in quanto i comandi non danno errori ma non  mi rileva la scheda. Può essere che i driver per windows della periferica non vadano bene per architettura a 64bit?
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti scusatemi come posso mettere il terminale trasparente ??
<alexx2614> ??
<nicola> ciao
<nicola> mi è successo
<nicola> che quando apro firefox la pagina con la scritta file, modifica, visualizza, mi nasconde anche la barra sopra di Ubuntu cio' Applicazioni Risorse Sistema..come faccio a rimporstare il tutto!?
<MatteoR> nicola: Ciao premi F11 sulla tua tastiera
<nicola> ok thanks
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<roxdragon> alexx2614,  smanetta con alsamixer
<alexx2614> gia fatto tutto ma niente
<roxdragon> mmm...
<alexx2614> sono disperatpo
<alexx2614> non sai da cosa puo dipendere ?
<alexx2614> roxdragon, non sai da cosa puo dipendere
<Synaptic> con cosa posso estrarre archivi RAR con ubuntu'
<Synaptic> ?
<alexx2614> prova ad usare wine
<alexx2614> lo puoi trovare su ubuntu software center
<go^> Synaptic, unrar?
<Synaptic> si pensavo di averlo installato invece non era cosi
<Synaptic> ora va
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<Takesci> salve ho un problema con il gestore dei pacchetti
<LucaEtrusco> Ciao a tutti
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao
<roxdragon> Sera a tutti  :P
<Aquils> Buonasera a tutti
<maddler> salve a tutti!
<maddler> non e` che c'e` qualche altro sventurato che si e` avventurato nel tentativo di far funzionare un lettore di impronte?
<pivellino-ubuntu> sto cercando un software simile a microsoft student per ubuntu, ame interessa solo l'atlante geografico.
<roxdragon> pivellino-ubuntu,  usa google earth
<roxdragon> maddler, su ubuntu?
<roxdragon> O_O
<pivellino-ubuntu> ma funziona senza connessione?
<maddler> roxdragon: beh... visto il canale... ;)
<roxdragon> ah senza connessione non credo
<roxdragon> maddler,  mi dai il modello?
<pivellino-ubuntu> a me serve uno che funziona senza connessione
<maddler> il portatile e` un VPCS13A7E
<maddler> il fingerprint reader e` Upek
<roxdragon> cioè il lettore di impronte è upek?
<maddler> dal sito pero` fanno scaricare solo il programma per fare l'enroll... ma non si capisce come si dovrebbe fare per configurare l'autenticazione...
<maddler> roxdragon: si
<roxdragon> non ho mai usato ste cose... il sito ha i driver per linux?
<maddler> eh... io piu` che altro non ho mai avuto un portatile che lo avesse... ma avendolo... ;)
<maddler> l'hardware in se` funziona... e l'utility che fa scaricare riesce a leggere l'impronta...
<maddler> solo che questi geni non spiegano come cappero integrare il coso con le PAM
<roxdragon> ok quindi l impronta la vede?
<roxdragon> cioè passi il dito ma nel desktop non appare nulla? ne una utility
<roxdragon> ?
<maddler> si
<maddler> esattamente...
<maddler> manca la parte di autenticazione in pratica...
<frigOvuotO_> scusatemi è grave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572776/ che faccio?
<maddler> io posso registrare le mie impronte, ma poi me le tiro tra i denti...
<reddos> sera a tutti qualcuno sa come adoperare kleansweep io ho ubuntu 10.19 32 bit
<maddler> frigOvuotO_: /var/lib/samba/usershares esiste?
<reddos> 10.10
<roxdragon> frigOvuotO_, che problema hai
<frigOvuotO_> ma nulla ho visto errore
<roxdragon> kleansweep? reddos
<maddler> reddos: in che senso? dopo che lo lanci selezioni quello che vuoi cancelare e la directory da cui iniziare...
<roxdragon> directory ricorsive?
<roxdragon> maddler,  è hp?
<maddler> roxdragon: no Sony Vaio
<maddler> ma Upek no montano in parecchi
<maddler> no=lo
<frigOvuotO_> maddler: non c'è
<frigOvuotO_> c'è solo un file secrets.db
<maddler> frigOvuotO_: tanto per sapere, che stai cercando di fre?
<maddler> fare
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<roxdragon> hai il modulo caricato maddler ?
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<frigOvuotO_> stavo cercando di prendermi i permessi di amministratore per trasferire una cartella di backup in un hd esterno, e ci sono riuscito.....ma nel fare sudo nautilus ho visto che ne terminale mi dava errore ma nautilus si è aperto cmq
<roxdragon> frigOvuotO_,  anche a me da gli errori di gtk
<roxdragon> e normale
<roxdragon> ;)
<frigOvuotO_> in realtà il mio problema è un altro adesso e credo che nessuno mi possa aiutare...
<roxdragon> cioe?^
<maddler> roxdragon: si`, il punto e` che manca la configurazione per l'autenticazione :)
<drox>  salve a tutti io ho seguito questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper scaricando i file deb di Ndiswrapper  da 10.10 amd64 ma non funziona, non mi vede la scheda pci collegata anche se supportata da ndiswrapper prima avevo installato ubuntu 10.04 e la procedura funzionava perfettamente, poi h formattato e installato 10.10 a 64bit e la procedura funziona in quanto i comandi non danno errori ma non  mi rileva la scheda.
<drox>  Può essere che i driver per windows della periferica non vadano bene per architettura a 64bit?
<roxdragon> maddler,  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=298606.0
<roxdragon> hai visto que?
<maddler> frigOvuotO_: credo che tu possa ignorare l'errore allora
<roxdragon> drox, che scheda hai? pci? usb?
<roxdragon> modello?
<frigOvuotO_> ho una scheda audio fx-i della creative  e un  frontalino.... nel frontalino c'è un jack per le cuffie e per il mic dove potrei metterci una chitarra ma non si sente nulla..
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<maddler> roxdragon: questo non lo avevo (ancora) visto... ora indago... thx
<roxdragon> ;) di nulla... io sto uscendo... in caso poi mi dici se ci sei riuscito.. (in pvt) senno qui scrolla automaticamente
<frigOvuotO_> ok grazie raga
<roxdragon> frigOvuotO_, alsamixer hai visto?
<frigOvuotO_> no
<frigOvuotO_> rox sono incapace
<roxdragon> lancia alsamixer dal terminale
<roxdragon> scrivi alsamixer
<frigOvuotO_> rox sono un defe :)
<roxdragon> e poi controlla che tutti i volumi (quelli possibili) siano al massimo
<frigOvuotO_> aperto
<maddler> roxdragon: a naso potrebbe funzinare... sto provando...
<reddos> io lo gia lanciato ma e un sacco di tempo e ancora a  fare la scanzione dei file doppie  va bene cosi?
<roxdragon> controlla mic boost e mic alzali tutti
<neramarea> sto provando kleansweep: possibile che abbia trovato più di 8000 collegamenti interrotti? se li elimino tutti corro qualche rischio?
<roxdragon> e controlla che non siano mute
<roxdragon> poi lascia il terminale aperto e provi
<frigOvuotO_> ho alzato un mic
<roxdragon> vedi speriamo bene maddler
<roxdragon> tutti alzali.. Mic e Mic Boost
<frigOvuotO_> mic boost non lo vedo
<roxdragon> tutti i volumi che ci sono alzali tutti xD
<roxdragon> e poi prova
<frigOvuotO_> digit IO non è alzato
<neramarea> sto provando kleansweep: possibile che abbia trovato più di 8000 collegamenti interrotti? se li elimino tutti corro qualche rischio?
<roxdragon> alzali tuti
<roxdragon> e vedi se va
<roxdragon> la chitarra
<frigOvuotO_> non si alza
<frigOvuotO_> non va
<roxdragon> ok alalora nulla
<roxdragon> prova la chitarra.. alza i piu possibili ;)
<frigOvuotO_> sto provando
<drox> roxdragon, scusa ho visto adesso è una Ovislink WL-8000PCI
<drox> roxdragon, pci cmq
<drox> il comando lspci me la trova senza problemi roxdragon
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> dai: iwconfig
<drox> con iwconfig mi dice nessun componente o qualcosa del genere rox
<drox> roxdragon,
<roxdragon> ok ti da wlan0 ?
<roxdragon> o solo eth?
<drox> se non mi ricordo male mi da l0 e eth0
<drox> wlan0 no
<roxdragon> ifup wla0
<roxdragon> dai questo
<roxdragon> e dimmi che esce
<roxdragon> e poi dai: ifconfig wlan0 up
<drox> mmm me lo scrivo, perchè il problema lo ho sul pc di mio fratello che è a 10km da me adesso :)
<roxdragon> okok
<roxdragon> io sto andando scusate
<roxdragon> ci sentiamo piu tardi
<roxdragon> :D
<drox> roxdragon, cmq pensi che non sia dovuto alla 64bit?
<FloodBotIt1> roxdragon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<roxdragon> buona serata
<roxdragon> non credo drox
<roxdragon> byeeee
<drox> byeee roxdragon  e grazie
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<neramarea> aiuto! come posso eliminare ogni traccia di amule-adunanza? ho disinstallato, ma ci sono tracce del programma ovunque...
<alexx2614> neramarea, prova da gestore pacchetti
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<alexx2614> neramarea, ci sei riuscito???
 * MatteoR Buonasera
<neramarea> il mio problema è che vorrei reinstallarlo come fosse la prima volta; io invece disinstallo, reinstallo, ma le impostazioni rimangono quelle che avevo prima della disinstallazione, file in download e condivisioni varie comprese...
<K99Brain> neramarea, purgalo
<K99Brain> neramarea, di cosa stiamo parlando?
<neramarea> di amule.adunanza
<K99Brain> neramarea, sudo apt-get remove --purge amule-adunanza
<K99Brain> neramarea, poi lo reinstalli
<alexx2614> k99brain, ce l'avevi con me
<K99Brain> alexx2614, io? no!
<alexx2614> ok
<K99Brain> alexx2614, perchè?
<alexx2614> k99brain nono niente se nti ciao a tutti per favore non riesco a risovere il problema del microfono e dell cuffie sento dei rumori di sotto fondo e quando registro si registra anche con i rumori chi mi puo aiutare grazie
<alexx2614> senti*
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572799/
<alexx2614> non serva paste
<maddler> roxdragon: direi che abbiamo fatto qualche progresso! :D
<K99Brain> alexx2614, se giocando col volume e le impostazioni non hai risolto, allora l'unica è che provi con un altro microfono. evidentemente quello che hai è rumoroso, di bassa qualità
<alexx2614> serve*
<maddler> roxdragon: ora si tratta solo di capire come evitare la DOPPIA autenticazione! :D
<alexx2614> ma anche quello integrato del pc
<K99Brain> neramarea, hai sbagliato il comando
<maddler> roxdragon: sono passato da un estremo all'altro :D
<K99Brain> neramarea, sudo apt-get remove --purge amule-adunanza
<K99Brain> neramarea, --purge e ..purge non sono la stessa cosa
<neramarea> già, sorry. cmq 0 aggiornati, 0 rimossi
<K99Brain> neramarea, dai il comando giusto
<jengis> ciao
<neramarea> fatto, ma il risultato è quello sopra
<BobMarley82> scusate prima ho dato il comando wget per vedere se si collegava a un sito... ora si è creato nella home un file di testo col log che pare continui a tentare di collegarsi... come faccio per annullare il tutto?
<jengis> K99Brain, io gli farei cancellare anche la dir di amule dentro la home
<alexx2614> k99brain , allora come posso fare
<K99Brain> il purge quello fa
<neramarea> cestino non dispoinibile, jengis
<jengis> rm ce l'avrai :)
<K99Brain> neramarea, come sarebbe a dire cestino non disponibile?
<jengis> K99Brain, il purge elimina le configurazioni di sistema, che io sappia
<K99Brain> alexx2614, non lo so, cambia microfono
<ls960> neramarea, .. ma lo avevi già rimosso?
<neramarea> sì, ls960
<ls960> allora il purge non fa nulla...
<alexx2614> k99brain, ma anche quello integrato è la stessa cosa
<neramarea> sto cercando il file di configurazione per eliminarlo, ma non lo trovo. dove cacchio le salva, le sue impostazioni, amule?
<jengis> ~/.aMule/
<K99Brain> neramarea, va beh, fallo... elimina a mano la dir che ti dice jengis
<jengis> neramarea, attento che dentro ci sono anche i tuoi downloads
<K99Brain> neramarea, è nascosta, crtl+h per vederla in nautilus
<jengis> neramarea, prima spostala da un'altra parte quella
<neramarea> non c'è
<neramarea> vado a cena, gente. risolverò in un altro momento. intanto grazie
<suppertux> fino a che punto durante il boot lavora il framebuffer dopodichè inzia a lavorare X?
<suppertux> la finestra di login la gestisce già X?
<JohnBonham> sera raga dite che sul mio netbook eepc701 la versione di ubuntu netbook m porebbe dare fastidi relativi all'hardware?
<JohnBonham> dico solo che ha 4 gb di disco rigido
<jengis> suppertux, sì, il login è X
<JohnBonham> poichè dovrei mettere una sd da 16 gb per aumentargli lo spazio
<suppertux> jengis, grazie
<JohnBonham> in quanto ora come ora ho una versione nn ufficiale di ubuntu percio' nn riesco a trovare nemmeno lo xorg per capirci..
<JohnBonham> e in piu' ho anke l'influeza ma questo è un dettaglio xP
<MatteoR> JohnBonham: Che cos'hai adesso sul pc?
<JohnBonham> ho easy peasy
<frigOvuotO_> ciao matteo ci sono riuscito!
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Olèèèèèè
<JohnBonham> usa una versione nn ufficiale
<JohnBonham> almeno cosi' m'hanno detto
<frigOvuotO_> :)
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Come sempre bisogna sempre smanettare un po', ma prima o dopo alla soluzione si arriva
<Framarchino> Vorrei vedere la diretta di rai1, ma non ho silverlight, con google ho trovato che moonlight è il suo sostituto ubuntu, allora copio sul terminale il comando per installarlo, ma non me lo installa perchè dice che al momento non è possibile ottenere il lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open.
<JohnBonham> che c'è su raiuno?
<JohnBonham> O.o
<Framarchino> :-)
<frigOvuotO_> si ora invece sono alle prese con il microfono e ci sto uscendo di testa..
<Framarchino> Dai che c'entra... Ballando con le stelle :-D
<MatteoR> Framarchino: hai qualche gestore dei pacchetti aperto
<JohnBonham> asd mejo che nn te lo vedi fidati xP
<Framarchino> sì
<Framarchino> synaptic
<MatteoR> Framarchino: solo quello? Niente gestore aggiornamenti o software center?
<Framarchino> no
<frigOvuotO_> framrchino io ho risolto mettendo virtualbox
<Framarchino> non credo...
<JohnBonham> daje carlino
<JohnBonham> asd
<JohnBonham> scusate .-.
<MatteoR> Framarchino: chiudi synaptic e fai "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" sul terminale e riprova
<JohnBonham> ok istallo la vers ufficiale e poi vi dico se incontro problemi grazie cmq
<JohnBonham> installo
<Framarchino> io ho aperto solo quello perchè volevo vedere da lì se c'era il pacchetto
<Framarchino> di moonlight
<Framarchino> ora l'ho chiuso inizia il processo di installazione e poi mi dice impossibile trovare moonlight ecc
<Framarchino> ok
<frigOvuotO_> io ho provato a mettere moonlight per linux ...ma poi ho dovuto reinstallare tutto
<MatteoR> Framarchino: anch'io sconsiglio moonlight... prova a installarti qualche visualizzatore tv p2p su ubuntu
<frigOvuotO_> franchino io ci sono riuscito installando quello per winzoz su virutualbox
<Framarchino> :-?
<JohnBonham> scusate per rendere bootabile una penna da winzozz come faccio?
<MatteoR> !chat | JohnBonham
<ubot-it> JohnBonham: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<JohnBonham> risolto ;)
<frigOvuotO_> framarchino per passare a ubuntu ho rinunciato a questo http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2005/10/creative_xfi/creative_gallery_shot.jpg   che non riesco piu a usare....  pensa un po...
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Ma è una scheda audio?
<frigOvuotO_> si è una scheda hai visto l'immagine?
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Sì
<frigOvuotO_> il problema sta nel frontalino che non me la vede o sono io che non vedo
<JohnBonham> raga ho paura
<JohnBonham> E' stato segnalato un bug serissimo che comporta un eccessivo numero di cicli di load/unload del disco fisso di computer portatili quando questi sono alimentati a batteria.
<maddler> roxdragon: quando passi da roma hai una birra pagata! :D
<JohnBonham> Il problema riguarda Ubuntu, ma probabilmente anche altre distribuzioni, ed è quindi il caso di fare particolare attenzione e di verificare l'uso del proprio hard disk.
<JohnBonham> e se me se brucia?
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Mi dispiace... è un modello particolare di scheda audio... magari sarei riuscito a farla funzionare, ma dovrei avere il pc davanti
<frigOvuotO_> peccato, magari riuscivi a fare il miracolo anche stavolta :)
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Mi dai il modello?
<frigOvuotO_> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2005/10/creative_xfi/creative_gallery_shot.jpg
<maddler> JohnBonham: fonte?
<JohnBonham> launchpad.net
<maddler> JohnBonham: un link, magari? ;)
<JohnBonham> http://forum.html.it/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1180098
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Non sai esattamente come si chiama? "lspci" per un elenco delle periferiche
<JohnBonham> il problema è ke cn la batteria effettivamente mi da un po' di problemi ma nn so se sia correlato
<JohnBonham> almeno spero d no
<maddler> JohnBonham: non vorrei dire... ma e` un posto del 2007 ;)
<JohnBonham> asd lo so
<JohnBonham> ma nn si sa mai
<maddler> dubito che sia ancora presente...
<frigOvuotO_> creative x-fi xtream fidelity saund blaster
<JohnBonham> m spiegate a kosa serve il pacchetto 3270 common?
<JohnBonham> dice per emulare ibm 3270 O_O
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Ok... mi metto all'opera
<JohnBonham> ma nn trovo la finalità
<frigOvuotO_> matteo se ci riesci ti voglio offrire almeno una cena
<JohnBonham> frigo ma sei gay per caso?
<JohnBonham> LoL
<maddler> JohnBonham: beh... se ti server lavorare su un 3270 :D
<JohnBonham> ora googolo
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Bingo: ho trovato il driver
<frigOvuotO_> dai
<frigOvuotO_> :))))))
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Ti passo il link (c'è da compilare il driver)
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=10792
<frigOvuotO_> cosa intendi per compilare?
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: !compilare
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Scusa... ho sbagliato comando
<frigOvuotO_> matteo io vedo i prodotti ma non trovo la mia
<MatteoR> !compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<MatteoR> !compilare | frigOvuotO_
<ubot-it> frigOvuotO_: please see above
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Segui la guida che linka ubot-it
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Vedrai che non è difficile
<frigOvuotO_> dice che è pericoloso
<frigOvuotO_> sto cercando di capire quale è il driver giusto per il mio frontalino
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Sì se le fonti non sono accertate potrebbe contenere software malevolo, ma essendo open source il modulo che ti ho linkato non deve essere così pericoloso
<frigOvuotO_> ok ma prima mi serve il driver giusto?
<MatteoR> il link che ti ho dato e clcchi su download
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: Alt adesso ho visto... non c'è la tua lì
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: aspetta
<frigOvuotO_> c'è la scheda mia ma nella foto non c'è il frontalino
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: è attaccata al pc la scheda audio? Posta "sudo dmidetect" e posta su paste.ubuntu.com
<frigOvuotO_> sudo: dmidetect: command not found
<MatteoR> frigOvuotO_: "sudo dmidecode" scusa
<MatteoR> posta su paste.ubuntu.com
<JohnBonham> cosa faccio se mi dice Unkonow keyword in configuatiion file??
<JohnBonham> firmato peter anvin
<JohnBonham> diocaro
<JohnBonham> raga qualcuno è in grado di bucare siti?
<JohnBonham> se qlcn è in grado di farlo bucate questo sito grazie http://www.lovisolo.com/page1.html
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-27
<diana_labb> mmmm
<A|\|DR34> mmmmm
<diana_labb> jejeje
<diana_labb> xd nadie quiere charlar
<diana_labb>  ;) ;)
<diana_labb> i el coRazon no tiene cara
<diana_labb> lolz
<A|\|DR34> espagnola?
<A|\|DR34> asd
<diana_labb> yo nada que ver
<diana_labb> tu eres espaÑol
<A|\|DR34> io? soi italian
<diana_labb> ok
<diana_labb> y yo dominicana
<diana_labb> y tu edad??
<A|\|DR34> italia esto no es una canal de chat... scusame (se si dice così)
<diana_labb> ok excusame tu ami
<A|\|DR34> de nada :)
<ciaociao> ragazzi sapete per caso come far funzionare la videochiamata su amns? o c'è un altro programma?
<ciaociao> scutemi amsn
<A|\|DR34> c'è emesene... provalo non saprei.
<ciaociao> ci provo, speriamo che funziona a me serve
<A|\|DR34> ciaociao: al max usa skype
<A|\|DR34> per le videochiamate funziona molto bene
<ciaociao> e lo so però mi serve per contatti messenger
<ciaociao> niente non va neanche con emesene
<yvesBsAs> ciaociao, mi pare abbiano boicottato di recente il protocollo, di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> alla ms non garbano client diversi dal suo..
<ciaociao> peccato
<yvesBsAs> se vuoi tentare prova quello di sviluppo, è il più aggiornato
<ciaociao> dove lo posso trovare?
<yvesBsAs> disinstalla completamente quello che hai ora
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get purge emesene
<ciaociao> ma amsn o emesene
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando hai fatto
<ciaociao> ah emesene allora
<yvesBsAs> proviamo emesene, è meno complesso in versione svn
<ciaociao> ok prov
<ciaociao> o
<ciaociao> ok installato
<ciaociao> ora provo
<yvesBsAs> no, lo hai disinstallato :D
<yvesBsAs> adesso scarichiamo l'altro
<yvesBsAs> dai questo comando
<ciaociao> infatti
<ciaociao> :-)
<yvesBsAs> svn co https://emesene.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/emesene/trunk/emesene emesene
<yvesBsAs> forse da errore, dimmi se si che ti faccio prima installare cosa serve
<ciaociao> mi dice di installare deamontools
<yvesBsAs> installali
<ciaociao> ok sto installando
<ciaociao> fatto ora?
<ciaociao> ripeto il comando
<yvesBsAs> ridai
<yvesBsAs> svn co https://emesene.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/emesene/trunk/emesene emesene
<ciaociao> mi chiede di istallare subcversion e lo sto facendo
<yvesBsAs> ok, installa cosa richiede
<ciaociao> ora sta installando emesene
<yvesBsAs> ok, hai ridato il comando?
<ciaociao> si si
<yvesBsAs> ok, dimmi quando ha terminato di scaricare
<ciaociao> ha finito
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/emesene.desktop
<ciaociao> fatto si è aperta una finestra
<yvesBsAs> ora, nel file che ti mostro, devi sostituire la parola "nomeutente" con il tuo nome utente linux
<yvesBsAs> c'è due volte
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572891/
<ciaociao> fatto
<yvesBsAs> in pratica copi ed incolli nel file che si è aperto, sostituisci il nomeutente, e salvi
<yvesBsAs> ora dovresti trovarlo nel menu internet
<ciaociao> si l'ho trovato
<ciaociao> ci provo
<yvesBsAs> prova a vedere se va
<ciaociao> mi dic
<ciaociao> e
<ciaociao> non è possibile trasmettere perchè manca libmimic
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova con
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install  libmimic
<yvesBsAs> anzi, forse è
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install  libmimic0  python-libmimic
<ciaociao> ok, è il secondo
<yvesBsAs> si, ho controllato sul mio come si chiamava :D
<ciaociao> mi da lo stesso errore ora sto riavviano emesene
<ciaociao> nn fa
<ciaociao> mi dice che invio richiesta
<yvesBsAs> be si, devi chiudere e riaprire il programma
<ciaociao> ma non esce
<yvesBsAs> quindi non accetta la chiamata video?
<ciaociao> io clicco sulla cam
<ciaociao> ma nn fa videochiamata
<ciaociao> cerca di trasmettere solo cam
<ciaociao> mi sa che ora messenger funziona solo con videochiamata
<ciaociao> che dirti ti ringrazio lo stesso per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<yvesBsAs> no, cambiano di continuo alcuni parametri sul protocollo (Microsoft) per bloccare i client alternativi..
<yvesBsAs> spetta, ora non è veramente installato
<ciaociao> in che senso
<yvesBsAs> hai una cartella emesene nella home, per aggiornarlo dai il comando di prima, per levarlo cancella quella cartella e cancella il lanciatore che ti ho fatto creare
<yvesBsAs> aggiornare
<yvesBsAs> svn co https://emesene.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/emesene/trunk/emesene emesene
<yvesBsAs> eliminare
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm /usr/share/applications/emesene.desktop
<yvesBsAs> ed anche
<ciaociao> aspetta qui nn ho capito :-)
<yvesBsAs> rm -R $HOME/emesene
<yvesBsAs> in pratica abbiamo scaricato un eseguibile direttamente dal sito degli sviluppatori
<ciaociao> mi dice rimuovere?
<ciaociao> che faccio per confermare
<yvesBsAs> se lo vuoi rimuovere si, altrimenti lascialo
<yvesBsAs> provi ad aggiornare ogni tanto e vedi se va
<yvesBsAs> ogni tanto funziona, ma sempre più di rado
<ciaociao> allora che faccio
<ciaociao> ora
<yvesBsAs> lo vuoi tenere o rimuovere?
<ciaociao> se lo rimuovo poi che devo fare?
<yvesBsAs> nulla, reinstallarlo se vuoi riprovare, ma in quel caso tienilo e lo aggiorni solo
<yvesBsAs> segnati il comando per aggiornare
<yvesBsAs> anzi, segnati tutto cosa ti ho messo sopra, può anche servirti
<ciaociao> non aggiorna :-)
<ciaociao> manca il file
<yvesBsAs> normale, hai scaricato 10 minuti fa :XD
<yvesBsAs> aggiornerà se c'è una nuova versione
<ciaociao> ah ok
<ciaociao> scusami
<yvesBsAs> nulla, figurati
<ciaociao> ma tu hai installato emesene'
<ciaociao> per sapere se per caso recentemente ti ha funzionato
<yvesBsAs> in pratica, quando ridai il comando, controlla la versione che hai e quella sul server, se ci son differenze le scarica, altrimenti non tocca nulla
<yvesBsAs> no, io ho smesso di usarli da parecchio
<yvesBsAs> troppo aleatorio, ed è da parecchio che non funziona se non ricordo male
<ciaociao> infatti
<ciaociao> però è un vero problema
<ciaociao> dovrebbere fare msn per linux
<yvesBsAs> no, la gente dovrebbe smettere di usare msn ed usare altro, skype al limite
<yvesBsAs> ma ci son altri client
<ciaociao> si ce l'ho skype
<ciaociao> però nn tutti ce l'hanno
<yvesBsAs> faglielo installare :P
<ciaociao> ehhe
<yvesBsAs> "chi mi ama mi segua" :XD
<ciaociao> lo sa che adesso nn si apre più
<ciaociao> dai dimmi come si leva e mi rassegno :-)
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm /usr/share/applications/emesene.desktop
<yvesBsAs> rm -R $HOME/emesene
<yvesBsAs> e lo levi per completo
<ciaociao> quando inserisco rm -R $HOME/emesene
<ciaociao> mi esce
<ciaociao> rm: rimuovere il file regolare protetto dalla scrittura "/home/michele/emesene/pygif/.svn/text-base/vampire.gif.svn-base"?
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> conferma
<ciaociao> se scivo si
<ciaociao> mi esce di nuvo
<ciaociao> bò
<yvesBsAs> spetta, dai n
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> e poi dai:
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R $HOME/emesene
<yvesBsAs> e li schizzaa via di sicuro
<ciaociao> diciamo che è una schizzata lenta
<ciaociao> perchè
<ciaociao> devo fare sempre si
<ciaociao> :-)
<FloodBotIt1> ciaociao: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs> mhh
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -Rf $HOME/emesene
<yvesBsAs> con "f" è force, dovrebbe andare di un botto
<ciaociao> no
<yvesBsAs> strana la cosa
<ciaociao> non finiscono mai :-)
<yvesBsAs> copiami una stringa che ti compare qui in chat
<ciaociao> sudo rm -Rf $HOME/emesene
<yvesBsAs> strana la cosa, boo
<ciaociao> penso che ora l'abbia fatto
<ciaociao> ora nn mi rest che provare skype
<ciaociao> anche se nn c'è nessuno
<yvesBsAs> non ci ho pensato, bastava cambiargli i permessi, ma vabbò
<ciaociao> ?
<yvesBsAs> si, per levargli la protezione in scrittura
<ciaociao> inaftti mi dice prottetot
<yvesBsAs> si, prova
<yvesBsAs> sudo chmod 777 -R $HOME/emesene
<yvesBsAs> e poi di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> sudo rm -R $HOME/emesene
<ciaociao> mi dice inestitente
<ciaociao> quindi penso
<ciaociao> che sia stato rimosso correttamente
<yvesBsAs> ok, l'hai già levato
<ciaociao> per skype provo domanni ora nn c'è nessuno
<yvesBsAs> hai rimosso il lanciatore?
<yvesBsAs>  sudo rm /usr/share/applications/emesene.desktop
<ciaociao> l'ultimo comando?
<ciaociao> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, sei a posto, allora
<ciaociao> ti ringrazio davvero
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, era meglio avesse funzionato :D
<ciaociao> anche se nn sono riuscito a videochiamare mi hai aiutato veramente bene
<ciaociao> domani magari provo skype
<ciaociao> quello dovrebbe funzionare
<yvesBsAs> credo di si, da cosa sento in giro riescono a farlo funzionare bene
<ciaociao> bene almeno quello
<ciaociao> ok, ora penso di averti disturbato per molto vado e grazie ancora
<yvesBsAs> di nulla
<ciaociao> ciao :-)
<attemptD> ngiorno
<roger__> Buongiorno a tutti!
<roger__> Ho aperto un file OpenOffice...sapreste dirmi come posso importare una immagine in formato .jpg in questo file? ..L'ho trascinata, ma non riesco a vederla!
<roger__> ..Grazie..-_^....
<roger__> ..Forse è troppo presto...scusate...^_^...
<roger__> alla prossima.
<tuccio> salve
<tuccio> ho un problema chi mi aiuta?
<tuccio> ho installato ubuntu 10.10  amd64sul secondo hard disk (nel primo ho xp professional)
<tuccio> e non riesco a memorizzare niente sulla rimanente parte del disco
<tuccio> ho formattato il disco in questa maniera 10 gb in ext4 per installare ubuntu; 5gb come linux-swap e il restante 930gb in partizione estesa-logica ntfs
<tuccio> dove ho sbagliato?
<tuccio> non c'è nessuno?
<attemptD> tuccio aspetta
<vankruton> buongiorno a tutti :)ù
<vankruton> sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu ... o meglio lo ho installato ieri da windows 7 ma non capisco come gestisce gli hard disk, cioe' mi fa vedere directory che non so dove diavolo fisicamente stanno qualcuno mi puo dire come funziona?
<vankruton> buongiorno alexxxia24
<vankruton> non campa un cane qua me pare un cimitero
<A|\|DR34> ahahahah è domenica mattina cmq
<A|\|DR34> ciao vankruton
<vankruton> we la pensavo fossero tutti bot
<vankruton> allora qualcuno vive
<vankruton> :D
<A|\|DR34> vankruton: potevi provarlo da live... invece di installarlo dentro a windows 7
<vankruton> che significa ?
<A|\|DR34> che metti il Cd nel pc e lo fai caricare... praticamente ti fa vedere com'è il sistema operativo senza installare niente, prima però devi impostare il bot da Cd dal biod.
<A|\|DR34> bios
<A|\|DR34> *
<vankruton> a capito
<vankruton> ma non me andava de masterizza un cd
<vankruton> me so scaricato la iso e lo ho installato dalla iso montata su una periferica virtuale
<vankruton> ma non riesco a capi do lo ha ficcato
<vankruton> de solito fanno le partizioni a parte per installa una cosa qua invece non ce capisco
<A|\|DR34> che sappia io si crea una piccola partizioncina a parte formattata in ext4
<vankruton> a me mi ha dato un menu dove ho scelto 30gb
<A|\|DR34> poi ti dico non l'ho mai installato dentro a windows
<A|\|DR34> ecco allora gli hai dato 30 gb
<A|\|DR34> che lui ha formattato in ext4
<vankruton> si ma non so dove stanno nel senso so pochi
<A|\|DR34> windows non vede  quel filesystems
<vankruton> volevo allarga
<vankruton> ma non riesco a vede sa partizione do sta
<A|\|DR34> 30 gb bastano per ubuntu
<A|\|DR34> vankruton: prova con partition magic
<A|\|DR34> oppure ti scarichi gparted o parted magic
<A|\|DR34> li masterizzi metti il bot da cd
<vankruton> gparted me lo so tirato giu
<A|\|DR34> e vedi tutte le partizioni che ti pare...
<vankruton> lo ho installato
<A|\|DR34> ora ti saluto che devo uscire vedi che dopo entrano i Guru di ubuntu che io ne sò poco e niente... :P
<vankruton> ok
<vankruton> buona domenica
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<attemptD> vankruton gparted funziona se installato da ubuntu. ma funziona anche su cd se prendi gparted live. boota da cd che quel programma le partizioni le rileva tutte quante. a differenza di windows che non vede quelle formattate in ext3 e ext4.
<attemptD> ciao massimo18
<vankruton> io ora sto sotto ubuntu quindi me le dovrebbe vede tutte ... cmq sembra che ubuntu si sia installato nella partizione di windows e' possibile ?
<vankruton> ma se cosi fosse dovrei anche vedere le cartelle windows invece cosi non e' ...
<vankruton> boh ... poi non capisco ma la root ndo sta
<enzotib> vankruton: sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | vankruton
<ubot-it> vankruton: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attemptD> ma che hai usato wubi?
<vankruton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572981/
<vankruton> ho usato la iso ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<enzotib> vankruton: mount
<attemptD> <vankruton> me so scaricato la iso e lo ho installato dalla iso montata su una periferica virtuale  <----
<vankruton> Daemon Tools lite sotto windows permette de monta le iso su una periferica virtuale senza masterizzale
<attemptD> di sicuro daemon ha una cartella sua in win dove probabilmente ti ha piazzato il necessario per far andare l'ubuntu suppongo. come fosse una macchina virtuale. tiro a indovinare. mai visto installare cosi'.
<enzotib> quindi come se avessi inserito il cd in windows, quindi wubi
<usseldridge> ciao a tutti!
<usseldridge> qualcuno di voi sa come creare
<vankruton> io cio provato e pare che la installata come se avessi il cd normale ... ora so wubi non lo conosco ma ho lanciato l'eseguibile che sta sulla iso e ha fatto tutto lui ... ora ubuntu gira come sistema operativo a se stante senza che si avvi windows ... quindi non e' sotto macchina virtuale  :P
<usseldridge> un'immagine iso da una chiavetta usb con dentro Ubuntu?
<enzotib> !enter | usseldridge
<ubot-it> usseldridge: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> usseldridge: una immagine iso per farci cosa?
<usseldridge> ok
<usseldridge> da usare su virtualbox
<enzotib> vankruton: ma alla fine qual è il problema?
<usseldridge> virtualbox non ha il boot da usb
<vankruton> voglio portare la partizione di ubuntu da la teorica 30gb che gli ho dato ad una 90gb
<enzotib> vankruton: fai boot con windows, disinstalla ubuntu (dovrebbe esserci una voce di menu per farlo) e installalo in modo normale (non con wubi), cioè con un cd o con una pendrive
<attemptD> usseldridge scarica direttamente la iso da torrent e poi la monti in vbox.
<attemptD> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat è preferibile usare i torrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ (Ubuntu) e http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ (Kubuntu) | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<nicotano> buondi'
<usseldridge> attemptD: eh magari, ma non ho l'adsl!!!
<attemptD> che stai usando adesso?
<usseldridge> attemptD: come connessione o versione di ubuntu?
<attemptD> connessione, se stai qui in chat nel frattempo ti puoi scaricare ubuntu.
<attemptD> dal sito se non puoi usare torrent.
<usseldridge> ho una chiavetta internet per connettermi a tempo, scaricare 600mb e' mi costerebbe troppo
<attemptD> ricavare una iso da un sistema esistente = remastersys. te lo devi scaricare quel programma e vedere come fare. mai usato.
<nicotano> usseldridge, chiedi un CD Ubuntu  in pochi giorni lo riceverai   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu
<usseldridge> attemptD: quindi fare una iso avviabile di una chiavetta ubuntu non si puo'?
<nicotano> usseldridge, si puo' con unetbootin funzia anche su wuindows
<attemptD> se intendi ricavare una iso standard da un sistema installato in chiavetta usb per poi usare la iso per montarla in vbox in quello od altro sistema credo che tu debba usare remastersys. se invece vuoi una live bootabile su una penna usb usi unetbootin.
<usseldridge> attemptD: mi informero' su remastersys
<vankruton> una sola altra domanda prima di reinstallare la distro ... ma l'utente root che fine ha fatto?? mi ha generato un utente col mio nome ma non mi ha mai fatto settare la password per la root in pratica non vorrei ritrovarmi in un sistema in cui neanche io conosco la password di root
<attemptD> vankruton installa normale e vai tranquillo. ti chiede lui per utente e password.
<massimo18> !root | vankruton
<ubot-it> vankruton: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<attemptD> di norma l'utente che installa accede ai diritti di amministratore root con sudo.
<vankruton> grazie per le info ero abituato a slackware ma sono piu di 5 anni che non metto mano su linux :P
<sbubba> ho formattato senza problemi con gparted una chiavetta sotto ubuntu 10.04. sotto windows la stessa chiavetta (dopo la formattazione) la vede con ancora i file che gparted avrebbe dovuto eliminare. è normale?
<leexxx> per supporto alla versione "backtrack"?
<massimo18> leexxx: questo canale è di supporto per ubuntu
<attemptD> sbubba devi eliminare le partizioni della chiavetta e poi formattare l'intero spazio.
<fabio> vvg
<V3NOM> ciao a tutti
<alexx2614> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedervi un aiuto ho un problema con il microfono ad esempio se io voglio registrare sento i rumori sotto come dei scricchioli per favore rispondetemi grazie
<gsp63> ciao
<gsp63> lista
<gsp63> mi potete aiutare ?
<gsp63> come facci a chiedere la lista?
<enzotib> !list | gsp63
<ubot-it> gsp63: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gsp63> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gsp63> allora per fare cosa?
<gsp63> !lista
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gsp63> exit
<gsp63> ciao belli
<ml> come faccio a installare un programma che ho scaricato come .zip?
<davide_> raga attivo skype e la mia immagine è rovesciata audio non si sente il notebook è nuovo asus x52 f...aiuto
<ugone> davide_, prova http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=208982.0
<mnemonik> attraverso la combinazione <Super>E mi sono accorto che sono attivi diversi spazi di lavoro... c'è un modo per eliminare questa funzione visto che io utilizzo 1 solo spazio di lavoro?
<mnemonik> la presenza di altri spazi di lavoro non ruba risorse al sistema?
<modding> ciao a tutti ho letto su internet che esiste la piattaforma ubuntu mobile...volevo sapere da dove si poteva scaricare e se c'è una guida per l'installazione vi ringrazio in anticipo per le eventuali risposte
<enzotib> mnemonik: non credo che prenda tanto
<davide_> mi aiutate non ci salto fuoti
<mnemonik> enzotib, lo credo anch'io... ma che tu sappia c'è un modo per disabilitare gli altri spazi di lavoro?
<enzotib> mnemonik: usi gnome?
<mnemonik> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> con effetti?
<Gazuya__> buongiorno qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa a togliere la password quando il pc esce dallo standby
<Gazuya__> getnilmente
<Gazuya__> grazie
<modding> scusate ancora sono riuscito a scaricare linux mobile 1.0 vorrei sapere per piacere come faccio ad installarlo sul mio samsung star
<modding> grazie
<Peace-> modding: questo è ubuntu non linux mobile 1
<Peace-> modding: qquindi devi : trovare un canale di linux mobile e fare la domanda li
<enzotib> Gazuya__: non sono sicuro se modificando in Sistema->Preferenze->Salvaschermo si ha quello che vuoi
<mnemonik> enzotib, sì con compiz attivato
<Gazuya__> da li forse ho risolto
<Gazuya__> scusate ma siete tutti volontari qui?
<enzotib> Gazuya__: sì
<Gazuya__> tutti tutti?
<modding> boia de sono andati tutti in ferie
<enzotib> mnemonik: se hai il programma per configurare compiz, puoi impostare da lì un solo spazio di lavoro
<mnemonik> enzotib, sto seguendo il tuo suggerimento...
<enzotib> mnemonik: oppure, vedi il selettore degli spazi in basso a destra?
<mnemonik> enzotib, sì
<enzotib> mnemonik: tasto destro, preferenze
<mnemonik> enzotib, ho messo 1... grazie mille :-)
<enzotib> mnemonik: a questo punto puoi anche rimuovere l'applet dal pannello
<mnemonik> enzotib, fatto
<FIATloveITALIA> jester- [Enrico]  ciao
<FIATloveITALIA> jester-: posso chiederti?
<FIATloveITALIA> [Enrico]: POSSO CHIEDERTI?
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA: chiedi e basta
<enzotib> !tizio | FIATloveITALIA
<ubot-it> FIATloveITALIA: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<FIATloveITALIA> non m funziona più firefox dopo che ho installato dei plugin
<FIATloveITALIA> ora sto navigando con midori
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA: firefox -safe-mode
<FIATloveITALIA> enzotib: e che faccio ora?
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA: è partito?
<FIATloveITALIA> no c'è una finestra
<FIATloveITALIA> con diverse opzioni
<FIATloveITALIA> disable all add-ons
<FIATloveITALIA> reset toolbars and controls
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA: continue in safe mode
<FIATloveITALIA> ok va
<FIATloveITALIA> ma nn ho + le cose d prima
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA: rimuovi i plugin incriminati e riparti in modo normale
<FIATloveITALIA> cm faccio?
<FIATloveITALIA> :P
<FIATloveITALIA> ho da poco linux
<FIATloveITALIA> :(
<FIATloveITALIA> scusa
<FloodBotIt1> FIATloveITALIA: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA: come disinstalli plugin o estensioni in firefox per win?
<enzotib> Strumenti->Componenti Aggiuntivi
<FIATloveITALIA> usavo google crhome
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA: c'è chromium per ubuntu, se vuoi usare quello
<FIATloveITALIA> no proviamo qst x ora grazie
<FIATloveITALIA> ok e cm riconosco quelli incriminati ne ho messi una decina tutti insieme
<FIATloveITALIA> hanno il simbolo del divieto
<enzotib> FIATloveITALIA: e che ne so, allora toglili tutti e poi li rimetti uno alla volta
<FIATloveITALIA> sono quelli?
<FIATloveITALIA> ok
<enzotib> vado, ciao
<FIATloveITALIA> ok tt ripristinato
<FIATloveITALIA> grazie enzotib
<Itali-chan> buongionro
<Itali-chan> *buongiorno
<Itali-chan> c'e qualcuno che possa aiutarmi?
<Holden> !qualcuno | Itali-chan
<ubot-it> Itali-chan: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Itali-chan> molte grazie :D
<Itali-chan> vediamo,io ho un computer hp pavillion dv6 con una card wifi atheros 9285, pero con ubuntu non posso farla funzionare, non mi funziona il wifi, necesstio del vostro aiuto(perdonatemi l'italiano, peró prto 4 anni vivendo in Spagna..)
<Holden> Itali-chan, c'è anche un canale spagnolo se hai dimenticato l'italiano :) comunque, hai cercato sul wiki e/o forums?
<Itali-chan> un amico mio mi ha detto che c'era un canale italiano di ubuntu pure in italiano :D
<Holden> Itali-chan, si, infatti è questo il canale in italiano
<Itali-chan> ed io come sono italiano, preferisco utillizare questo, per domandare aiuto ;D
<Itali-chan> *utilizzare
<ikam> buongiorno
<Holden> Itali-chan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285
<Itali-chan> vediamo
<ikam> Itali-chan, guarda questo link potrebbe aiutarti http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/NdisWrapper
<Itali-chan> si :D grazie
<Holden> Itali-chan, no, prima prova il mio link, se non va solo allora prova ndiswrapper
<chupone> salve a tutti
<Itali-chan> si ;)
<chupone> ragazzi mi servirebbe gentilmente un aiuto sto cercando di copiare un file da circa 1 gb sulla mia pennina usb ma non riesco i primi 100 mb circa li copia normalmente mentre poi inizia a rallentare e alla fine mi dice errore nell'eseguire lo splice del file errore I/O
<Itali-chan> You don't seem to be running Ubuntu Dx , questo mi a uscito
<Holden> Itali-chan, quella scheda sembra anche certificata da canonical http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/model/pci:002B:168C-NETWORK
<Holden> Itali-chan, prova questo comando:   lsb_release -d
<Itali-chan> mhh
<giumend> buona pomeriggio a tutti
<giumend> qualcuno mi puo aiutare a far funzionare la mia usb dvb-t su ubuntu?
<Itali-chan> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10, questo mi ha salito
<Holden> Itali-chan, ok bene
<Itali-chan> per certo, perdonate la ignoranza, pero solo portoo un giorno utilizzando ubuntu  :)
<Holden> Itali-chan, lancia questo comando:   sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<alessandro_> ciao
<alessandro_> a
<alessandro_> tutti
<Itali-chan> perdonate, avevo perso la connessione internet
<alessandro_> volevo chiedere se era possibile con konversation
<Itali-chan> si
<alessandro_> fare un resume automatico senza dare il comando?
<alessandro_> è possibile?
<Itali-chan> E: No se pudo bloquear /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso no disponible temporalmente)
<Itali-chan> E: Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?-------:/
<Itali-chan> impossibile bloccare e sosto impossibile bloccare il direttorio di amministrazione
<Itali-chan> *sotto
<alessandro_>  fare un resume automatico senza dare il comando?
<chupone> ragazzi nessuno ha avuto problemi con lo splice I/O nel copiare file?
<alessandro_> con konversation si può?
<chupone> alessandro basta ke ti fai un giro nelle impostazioni del konversation non è nulla di complicato
<alessandro_> si ma io l'ho attivato il resume
<alessandro_> però volevo che
<alessandro_> quando entro nel chan dove sto scaricando
<alessandro_> mi partisse in automatico
<alessandro_> per fare un esempio come emule
<Itali-chan> cadato un altra volta :/
<Itali-chan> *caduto
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.com/AuXetcyh
<Itali-chan> sto tornando matto con la card wifi questa, voglio morire xd
<alnuvola> si è connesso ail mio server vorrei capire perchè
<Itali-chan> comunque grazie per l'aiuto
<alessandro_> io ho attivato il resume
<chupone> alessandro devi riuscire a scriptare in perl credo
<alessandro_> però quando apro il chan dove c'è il file
<alessandro_> non parte automaticamente
<alessandro_> devo dagli il comando dell'utente e il file
<alessandro_> e poi parte il resume
<alessandro_> come dovrei fare per scriptarlo in perl?
<chupone> alessandro questo è un canale di aiuto e assistenza a ubuntu non fa quello che dici perche il programma che usi non è stato concepito per scaricare qui non credo che troverai qualcuno che ti aiuti
<alessandro_> vkjh
<picardz> ciao
<picardz> invece di scaricare i pacchetti base della minimal da internet durante l'installazione, c'è una iso che li contiene gia'?
<Itali-chan> non c'e nessuno che possa darmi una mano a far funzionare la mia card wifi atheros 9285 T^T
<Itali-chan> ?
<Daniddo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi in chat privata?
<N41T> buondi
<ikam> ciao N41T
<N41T> raga ho un problema ogni volta che apro un video flash da firefox e poi magari lo chiudo rimane lo schermo macchiato di nero dove era il video
<ikam> ti intendi di virtualbox?
<N41T> che puo' essere?
<N41T> ikam: una volta lo avevo installato ma tolto
<ikam> ho la scheda audio integrata che in xp virtualizzato non funziona
<ikam> sto usando ubuntu 10.10
<N41T> smanetta su le impostazioni :D nn ho idea :D
<N41T> cera se ricordo bene da scegliere la periferica audio
<ikam> si
<ikam> le ho provate tutte
<ikam> ma niente da fare
<ikam> boh!
<ikeborg> Ho instbuntu su un vecchiom PC, dop l'installazione e mentre aggiorna mi da questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573081/
<ikeborg> zero?
<enzotib> ikeborg: perché quel pacchetto non esiste, in quella versione
<ls960> ikeborg, o non è connesso a internet o quel server è momentaneamente irraggiungibile.
<ikeborg> me lo seleziona sia gestore aggiornamenti...sia synaptic
<enzotib> ikeborg: hai fatto un update?
<ikeborg> ho installato ubuntu con un cd di 10.10 e dopo la connessione mi ha detto di aggiornare, ho comunque fatto fare un "verifica aggiornamenti" e lo ha riselezionato
<enzotib> ikeborg: per il momento potresti risolvere deselezionano quello specifico pacchetto
<ikeborg> ok...grazie
<frigOvuotO> video che su virtualbox non riproducono piu la chitarra solista ma solo la base, audio che in ubuntu con vlc improvvisamente non hanno piu audio....
<frigOvuotO> provo a riavviare
<alexx2614> ciao ragazzi mi servirebbbe un aiuto con il microfono lo ho installato perfettamente solo che c'è un problema ad esempio io voglio registrare l'audio però quando lo vado a risentire lo sento con i rumori otto anche se non registro li sento ugualmente e ho gia smanettato con alsamixer mi potete dire il perchè grazie
<alexx2614> matt_91 ciao mi puoi aiutare
<Matt_91> alexx2614: a fare?
<alexx2614> ciao ragazzi mi servirebbbe un aiuto con il microfono lo ho installato perfettamente solo che c'è un problema ad esempio io voglio registrare l'audio però quando lo vado a risentire lo sento con i rumori otto anche se non registro li sento ugualmente e ho gia smanettato con alsamixer mi potete dire il perchè grazie
<alexx2614> questo
<TaverniniNicola> salve problemone nonriesco a far partire la wifi sul mio pc fisso con ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<TaverniniNicola> ho una scheda pci della ovislink visto che non me la vede da solo ho installato Ndiswrapper e poi i driver di windows
<TaverniniNicola> ho seguito la procedura dal wiki di ubuntu, non ho ricevuto messaggi di errore e il comando ndiswrapper -l mi rida tnet1130: driver installed device (104C:9066) present
<TaverniniNicola> ma come mai allora non riesco acollegarmi?
<alexx2614> ciao ragazzi mi servirebbbe un aiuto con il microfono lo ho installato perfettamente solo che c'è un problema ad esempio io voglio registrare l'audio però quando lo vado a risentire lo sento con i rumori otto anche se non registro li sento ugualmente e ho gia smanettato con alsamixer mi potete dire il perchè grazie
<TaverniniNicola> il comando iwconfig mi da lo no wireless extensions. e eth0 no wireless extension
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: e poi iwconfig
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: ps  hai usato i driver xp a 64 bit?
<TaverniniNicola> jester-, nel cd dell'antenna non c'è la differenza ci sono solo un tipo di driver
<TaverniniNicola> quindi penso sia indifferente jester-
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: se sono a 32bit su sistema a 64 il motivo è quello
<TaverniniNicola> mmmmm
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: non è affatto indifferente
<TaverniniNicola> come faccio a capire se i driver sonoa 32 o a 64? jester-
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: se c'è cartella 32 e 64 a 32 sono
<jester-> per quello si consiglia sempre os a 32 in caso di necessità di roba esterna
<TaverniniNicola> se non ci sono cartelle intendi? jester-
<TaverniniNicola> pensi che se prendo ndiswrapper a 32 bit invec che 63 potrei risolvere
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: se non cd non è specificato 32 o 64 sono a 32 bit che è lo standard
<jester-> nle cd*
<jester-> madu /  nel
<TaverniniNicola> jester-, CHIARO
<TaverniniNicola> jester-, se guardavo la scatola lo vedevo anche prima ^_^
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: lspci | grep -i net
<jester-> cosa risponde
<TaverniniNicola> mi da 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: lspci | grep -i wifi
<TaverniniNicola> e 03:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instrument ACX 111 54Mbps Wirless Interface
<TaverniniNicola> sto copiando a mano da un pc all'altro scusa se sono lento!!! jester-
<jester-> chipset raro da vedere
<TaverniniNicola> lo so ma è supportato da ndiswrapper jester-
<TaverniniNicola> io ho usato la versione di ubuntu a 64bit quindi il problema è che i driver della scheda pci wifi sono a 32
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: i chipest piu supportati in linux sono broadcom atheros e ralink
<TaverniniNicola> soluzione scarico 10.10 a 32bit e sonoa posto giusto?
<TaverniniNicola> jester-,
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: fai una prova con il ce live a 32
<TaverniniNicola> prima ave su win e ubuntu 10.04 e la procedura funzionava molto facilmente era a 32 bit
<TaverniniNicola> ubuntu intendo
<jester-> TaverniniNicola: non so si ndiswrapper la supprta ma provare consta niente
<alexx2614> mi servirebbbe un aiuto con il microfono lo ho installato perfettamente solo che c'è un problema ad esempio io voglio registrare l'audio però quando lo vado a risentire lo sento con i rumori otto anche se non registro li sento ugualmente e ho gia smanettato con alsamixer mi potete dire il perchè
<TaverniniNicola> possibile che usando ndiswrapper a 64bit sia quello il problema? quasi quasi prima provo a scaricarmelo a 32 e vedere se va!!!!
<TaverniniNicola> ci risentiamo al massimo reinstallo laversione a 32
<TaverniniNicola> ciao e grazie jester-
<FIATloveITALIA> volevo informare tutta la comunità che se avete problemi con gli effetti di linux e avete una scheda grafica ati radeon basta tornare alla versione di ubuntu 9.10
<alexx2614> mi servirebbbe un aiuto con il microfono lo ho installato perfettamente solo che c'è un problema ad esempio io voglio registrare l'audio però quando lo vado a risentire lo sento con i rumori otto anche se non registro li sento ugualmente e ho gia smanettato con alsamixer mi potete dire il perchè
<Yrbag> toc toc
<Yrbag> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<jester-> !chiedi | Yrbag
<ubot-it> Yrbag: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<shaky> ciao ho bisogno del vostro aiuto...uso kubuntu e purtroppo e tutto estremamente lento basti pensare che per spostare 1gb ho impigato 1 ora, le finestre sono lente come l apertura dei programmi mi potete aiutare o almeno dare un occhiatina?
<jester-> shaky: comincia a staccare gli effetti
<shaky> ho pensato pure io ma la situazione non cambia miglioramento quasi nullo
<jester-> shaky: rinomina cartella .kde e riavvia la sessione
<Holden> shaky, apri un terminale e avvia top
<shaky> cosa volete sapre da top?
<Holden> c'è qualche processo che occupa la cpu al 100%?
<shaky> no massimo 9%
<shaky> ch e strano
<Holden> la 1° riga, quanto vale load average?
<shaky> cos e load average?
<Holden> top - 17:43:45 up 11 min,  3 users,  load average: 3.52, 2.18, 1.03
<Holden> copia qui la 1° riga
<jester-> shaky: tipo di filesystem su cui scrivi?
<Yrbag> Ho appena installato xubuntu sul mio netbook mal'impostazione dello schermo è 4:3 e non 16:9 vedo tutto allargato l'unica possibilità che il sistema mi da è 1024x768 come posso modificare le impostazioni?
<enzotib> Yrbag: xrandr
<enzotib> !pastebin | Yrbag
<ubot-it> Yrbag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Yrbag: scheda video?
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> yo nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<Yrbag> non la conosco è un netbook che ho comprato usato...
<shaky> e non riesco a fare copia/incolla come rilascio si diselezona tutto
<jester-> Yrbag: lspci | grep -i vga
<shaky> top - 17:47:15 up  6:29,  2 users,  load average: 1.50, 1.62, 2.34
<shaky> Tasks: 153 total,   1 running, 151 sleeping,   0 stopped,   1 zombie
<shaky> Cpu(s): 17.1%us,  8.9%sy,  0.0%ni, 73.7%id,  0.0%wa,  0.3%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<shaky> Mem:   1801448k total,  1408784k used,   392664k free,    87
<FloodBotIt1> shaky: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Yrbag> è un comando che devo digitare da riga di comando?
<jester-> eh
<Yrbag> ok mi restituisce: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<15SAABZ2K> virtualbox gracchia con alsa
<jester-> Yrbag: dai xrandr e incolla nel pastebin
<shaky> jester il filesystem come lo riconosco?uso kde cmq
<jester-> !paste | Yrbag
<ubot-it> Yrbag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DeusEx> aloha
<jester-> shaky: lo saprai se hai ext4 o altro
<shaky> ahhhhhhhhhhh ho installato su ext4
<shaky> :) pardon
<jester-> shaky: hai rinominato .kde?
<shaky> non ho capito cosa devo rinominare e in cosa?
<Yrbag> xrend? porta pazienza ma non sono un esperto...
<jester-> mezz'ora fa <jester-> shaky: rinomina cartella .kde e riavvia la sessione
<nicotano> Yrbag, xrandr
<jester-> Yrbag: dai il comando nel terminale e incolla la risposta dove e come ti ha indicato il bot
<shaky> ho gia la cartella .kde la rinomino in cosa?
<enzotib> shaky: .kde.bak, per esempio
<jester-> shaky: .kde.Wlagnocca
<Yrbag> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768 default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm    1024x768       61.0*
<Yrbag> è questo??
<Yrbag> ho fatto giusto?
<jester-> Yrbag: dai il comando nel terminale e incolla la risposta dove e come ti ha indicato il bot
<jester-> Yrbag: o segui o ti si ignora
<jester-> !paste | Yrbag
<ubot-it> Yrbag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mielo> salve ragazzi
<mielo> scusate  ho dei problemi per istallare dei codec video tipo xvid mpeg ecc, vado ta terminale e mi dice impossibele inpostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock riso nn disponibile cos afaccio
<mielo> ???
<enzotib> mielo: spiega esattamente cosa stai facendo, cioè il comando
<mielo> allora io gli do questo comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/573123/ e lui nn lo fa partire
<enzotib> mielo: hai un gestore pacchetti aperto?
<mielo>  si
<mielo> ......(:(:(:
<mielo> ora riprovo
<utonta> aiuto!! ho installato knoppix ma non so configurare la rete, ho fasweb
<enzotib> utonta: qui siamo su #ubuntu-it, non #knoppix-it
<enzotib> mielo: ma invece di installare tutto quello, non bastava ubuntu-restricted-extra?
<mielo> mi ha dato questa risp http://paste.ubuntu.com/573126/
<utonta> dopo aver installato knoppix ho deciso di installare ubuntu ma non riesco a farlo riavviare da cd
<jester-> utonta: cioè?
<enzotib> mielo: fai un update
<enzotib> mielo: e controlla di avere universe abilitato
<utonta> scusate ma non so nemmeno io come spiegare, grazie
<enzotib> utonta: allora dovremo tirare fuori la sfera di cristallo dalla scatola
<utonta> ho voluto togliere windows per installare knoppix, poi non riuscendo a collegarmi con il cavo di rete volevo provare ubuntu, ho fatto il download dal sito ma ora non riesco ad installarlo perchè mi parte sempre con knoppix e se provo ad installare ubuntu mi da errore
<enzotib> utonta: avrai sbagliato a creare il cd
<utonta> può darsi, dopo averlo scaricato l'ho masterizzato su dvd
<jester-> utonta: forse hai copiato la iso invece di scriverla
<enzotib> utonta: su cd non su dvd
<utonta> devo metterla su cd?
<enzotib> sì
<utonta> grazie ora riprovo
<go^> anche su dvd funziona -.-
<frigOvuotO> aiuto chi sa dirmi che devo fare per creare un file mp3 con audACITY?
<shaky> jester va meglio grazie
<davyde> sera ragazzi non mi ricordo piu come si installa un qualche programma dai file -tar.gz
<davyde> qualcuno mi rinfresca la memoria?
<utonta> ma di tutte quelle cartelle nel file zippato di ubuntu quale devo mettere sul cd?
<enzotib> utonta: devi masterizzare la ISO come immagine, non i files contenuti
<alnuvola> buonasera a tutti
<utonta> la trovo nella cartella isolinux?
<jester-> utonta: hai scaricato la iso?
<enzotib> utonta: ma di che cartella vai parlando? hai scaricato un file .iso o no?
<enzotib> davyde: scompatti e leggi le istruzioni
<mielo> entotb
<enzotib> !tab | mielo
<ubot-it> mielo: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<mielo> nn sn molto pratico
<mielo> ok
<mielo> enzotib,
<mielo> come faccio a vedre se ho universe abbilitato???
<davyde> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/573138/ c'e' scritto questo nel file readme e non c'e' un install
<utonta> non c'è nessun file iso, io ho fatto il download dal sito di ubuntu.it
<mielo> nn sn molto pratico
<mielo> sn new
<enzotib> mielo: grep universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> !pastebin | mielo
<ubot-it> mielo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mielo> ok
<enzotib> utonta: download di cosa?
<jester-> utonta: e cosa hai scaricato
<utonta> ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> utonta: che file
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573139/
<enzotib> mielo: è abilitato
<enzotib> secondo me è un troll
<jester-> enzotib: e pure lento
<mielo> ok è per scaricare il codec ed istallarlo ??
<utonta> dal sito ho cliccato ottenere ubuntu poi edizione desktop
<utonta> dove posso trovare la iso da scaricare?
<enzotib> mielo: apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<jester-> utonta: e che file hai nel pc
<Synaptic> utonta,  che ubuntu vuoi? 32 o 64 bit?
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573142/
<utonta> c'è un sacco di cartelle, 32 bit
<Synaptic> ok spe
<Synaptic> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/Ottenere_Ubuntu/download.shtml
<Synaptic> vai qui e clicca su "avvia il download"
<utonta> l'ho fatto prima, nel file zippato ci sono un sacco di cartelle
<enzotib> mielo: ho capito, quel pacchetto è solo per 32 bit
<Synaptic> ah ok
<mielo> io ho 64bit
<Synaptic> ma non è un file .zip    è un file .iso
<jester-> utonta: nome del file zippato?
<jester-> Synaptic: mava, sa di troll non tanto sveglio
<mielo> enzotib,  nn c'è per 64 bit???
<enzotib> mielo: nu
<Synaptic> utonta, devi prendere quel file .iso (intero) che hai scaricato e SCRIVERLO su un dvd con un programma di masterizzazione che masterizza le iso.
<enzotib> mielo: installati ubuntu-restricted-extras che basta e avanza
<Synaptic> o anche su una penna usb in alternativa..
<utonta> 10.10 desktop i386.iso
<mielo> sempre da terminale
<mielo> ??
<Synaptic> ok utonta prendi quel file e masterizzalo su un dvd
<Synaptic> non devi aprirlo...
<jester-> utonta: mica è un file zippato è una iso e da nerone o altro client devi usare scrivi iso
<Synaptic> (masterizzalo con l'opzione "scrivi immagine (iso) su disco" sennò non va bene
<jester-> non masterizza ma scrivi immagine
<utonta> ok grazie mille
<Synaptic> utonta, ti consiglio di leggerti questa guida:   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Synaptic> è riferita alla 10.04 ma è la stessa cosa per la 10.10
<reddos> ciao a tutti devo aver combinato un guaio non si apre firefox come posso risolvere il problema nel terminale cosa devo digitare grazie
<enzotib> reddos: firefox -safe-mode
<reddos> niente non va
<go^> ma possibile che installando flash player tramite "flashplugin-nonfree" su alcuni siti funziona e su altri no?? O.o
<enzotib> per esempio?
<go^> per esempio, giochi in flash me li apre..youtube anche..
<go^> se apro il sito di adobe e provo il test del flashplayer mi dice "missing plugin"
<go^> stessa cosa per altra roba su facebook che non funziona
<enzotib> link
<go^> (vedi caricamento immagini in flash)
<enzotib> ^^
<go^> assurdo funzioni solo su alcuni siti mah
<Synaptic> go^,  disinstalla flashplayer-nonfree ed installa flashplayer-installer
<Synaptic> io ho risolto cosi
<go^> Synaptic, hai 64bit?
<Synaptic> si
<go^> Synaptic, su about:plugins in mozilla/chromium
<go^> che versione ti da di flashplayer ?
<enzotib> sono equivalenti, sarebbe bastato un reinstall
<Synaptic> mo guardo
<go^> ho disinstallato e reinstallato, non cambia mah
<go^> misteri
<reddos> ce un altro modo per aprire firefox
<Synaptic> go^,  in italiano?
<Synaptic> io non ho about
<enzotib> reddos: che errore ti dà?
<reddos> non si apre
<enzotib> reddos: e grazie
<enzotib> reddos: ti darà un errore da terminale
<reddos> funziona tutti browser tranne firefox
<reddos> no
<reddos> nel terminale o dato firefox -safe-mode ma non succede niente
<jester-> reddos: ls -la /urs/bin/firefox
<reddos> ls -la /urs/bin/firefox
<reddos> ls: impossibile accedere a /urs/bin/firefox: File o directory non esistente
<reddos> e ora come si fa
<jester-> reddos: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<reddos> ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<reddos> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2010-12-30 09:15 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh
<jester-> reddos: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13//firefox
<jester-> reddos: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13//firefox.sh
<reddos> non succede niente non si apre nemmeno il ilnk che mi ai dato e ora va a scatti sembra che si stia x inchiodare il sitema
<reddos> nel terminale mi a dato questo /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/run-mozilla.sh: 399: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/firefox.sh: Argument list too long
<jester-> reddos: sudo apt-get install reinstall firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support
<reddos> sto faticando anche ad inviarvi i messaggi si blocca e poi riparete
<jester-> reddos: hai reisntallato? stacca gli effetti e metti il tema di default ambiance
<reddos> non si apre nemmeno  pastebin
<reddos> sudo apt-get install reinstall firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support
<reddos> [sudo] password for reddos:
<reddos> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<reddos> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<reddos> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<FloodBotIt1> reddos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<reddos> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto reinstall
<jester-> reddos: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox firefox-branding firefox-gnome-support
<jester-> mi ero dimenticato --
<reddos> funziona grazie
<jester-> eh
<reddos> bravo
<jester-> reddos: paciocca meno con gli eggetti & co
<jester-> effetti*
<reddos> ciao a tutti buona serata
<reddos> lo so ma imparo era un un pezzo che non combinavo un guaio
<Alex99> ciao, mi suggerite un programma per scaricare video da youtube? grazie
<jester-> Alex99: o cazzillo firefox o pacchetto youtube-dl
<jester-> Alex99: poi funza da terminale youtube-dl incolliurldel video in esecuzione
<jester-> ma forse quello di maverick non funza
<Alex99> jester: non sono molto esperto. devo installarlo da terminale o ogni volta che mi serve devo farlo partire da terminale?
<Alex99> non lo trovo in ubuntu software center?
<jester-> yesss
<jester-> Alex99: se non funza scaricati quello di natty da ubuntu package e poi lo copi in /usr/bin
<Alex99> sto scaricando youtube-dl
<davyde> ho scaricato un programma 2mandvd dal sito e' un file tar.gz ma dentro non c'e' un file di install e il readme dentro non ha scritto niente di interessante
<Alex99> jester: ho scaricato youtube-dl, ho fatto doppio clic su sh-install e li no ci capisoc + nulla
<K99Brain> davyde, nei repo c'è mandvd
<K99Brain> davyde, è lo stesso?
<K99Brain> !info mandvd
<ubot-it> mandvd (source: mandvd): simple Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6-1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2862 kB, installed size 6384 kB
<davyde> no l'ho provato
<K99Brain> davyde, e devede? lo hai provato?
<davyde> ho provato anche 2mandvd ma da errore dai repository manca un pacchetto e l'ho scaricato dals ito
<K99Brain> Alex99, anche youtube-dl è nei repo
<K99Brain> davyde, boh, comunque se c'è un file "install" prova a lanciarlo
<davyde> eh non c'e'
<K99Brain> davyde, allora saranno sorgenti
<K99Brain> !sorgenti | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<davyde> sto cercando sul forum ho visto che danno il comando qmake-qt4 2mandvd.pro l'ho lanciato e non ha dato errori.. anzi non ha fatto niente di visibile pero' poi non so come lanciarlo
<davyde> K99Brain:  e' lo so che e' meglio nei repo ma se quello sul repo non e' a posto
<frezli> ciao raga ... esiste un comando per vedere quali programmi sono collegati ad internet e stanno in qualche modo interagendo con l'esterno
<K99Brain> frezli, netstat
<K99Brain> frezli, netstat -t -u -l -p
<Alex99> K99rain: si l'ho scaricato ma non riesco a trovarlo nè a farlo funzionare
<K99Brain> Alex99, youtube-dl è da terminale
<K99Brain> Alex99, non ha una interfaccia
<Alex99> oddio....son negato per 'ste robe
<K99Brain> frezli, correggo ancora: sudo netstat -a -t -u -p
<frezli> k99brain  ... noto dal netmanager un piccolo scambio dati up e down .... può essere normale?
<Alex99> K99Brain: ho bisogno di aiuto: ho comprato una rivista con dle software su cd. ma rispettoa win qui devo installarlo a mano. come si fa? grazie
<K99Brain> frezli, boh, forse... non lo so
<K99Brain> Alex99, come regola generale, controlla sempre se il software che vuoi installare è nei repo (ovvero nell'ubuntu software center)
<K99Brain> Alex99, se proprio proprio non c'è... allora dipende da caso a caso
<K99Brain> Alex99, per i deb, basta cliccarci su
<K99Brain> Alex99, per i sorgenti, bisogna compilare
<K99Brain> Alex99, e a volte esistono pure dei .bin oppure .run da avviare da terminale
<Alex99> c'è un .tar.bz2. si tratta di foxit reader che uso anche in win7 e di sampdf. siccome li so usare.... preferirei usarli anche in ubuntu
<K99Brain> Alex99, molto probabilmente sono sorgenti
<K99Brain> Alex99, segui qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<Alex99> grazie. ora provo
<Alex99> K99Brain: come faccio da terminale a "spostarmi" nella cartella dove sono i files?
<K99Brain> Alex99, cd
<K99Brain> !comandi | Alex99
<ubot-it> Alex99: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<vale89> ciao ragazzi come installo questo tema http://www.viscido.org/2008/08/22/23-temi-gratuiti-per-ubuntu-linux/
<vale89> il tema e questo Roy (Windows Royale)
<Panaclerio> Ho bisogno di un hardware dove installare linux (preferibilmente ubuntu) con usb , wifi e di piccole dimensioni. Avete qualcosa da suggerirmi?
<maddler> Panaclerio: dipende dal budget
<maddler> stanno gli eeeBox di Asus, e ci dovrebbe essere qualcosa di analogo anche di Acer e MSI/Microstar
<maddler> attorno ai 300E circa
<maddler> se invece vuoi avere un po' piu` di liberta` di azione puoi ripiegare su delle microITX
<maddler> tra i 300 e i 500 euro direi...
<vale89> maddler mi puoi aiutare?
<vale89> over me c 6?
<vale89> OverMe: c6?
<vale89> jester-: c6?
<davyde> sera per far funzionare 2mandvd bene dal sito dice che dovrei aver installato mkisofs ma nei repository non c'e' come lo si trova?
<Panaclerio> maddler, io vorrei spendere meno
<maddler> vale89: diciamo che se inizi cosi` non e` il migliore dei modi per farti notare eh...
<maddler> vale89: non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi! E se qualcuno puo` e vuole ti rispondera`...
<vale89> scusami e la prima volta
<maddler> Panaclerio: potresti provare con un netbook allora... con 150e oramai te la cavi pure
<maddler> vale89: beh... non credo che se entri in un bar comincia a sbracciarti per chiedere un indirizzo, no? ;)
<vale89> me installo questo tema http://www.viscido.org/2008/08/22/23-temi-gratuiti-per-ubuntu-linux/
<vale89> no :)
<maddler> considerando che e` del 2008 credo ci siano ottime possibilita` che non ti funzioni
<vale89> il tema e questo Roy (Windows Royale)
<vale89> e allor dove posso trovare temi?
<K99Brain> vale89, per favore non incollare link
<vale89> ok scusate
<K99Brain> vale89, e non rivolgerti a qualcuno in particolare ma a tutto il canale
<vale89> avete una risposta x me
<K99Brain> vale89, dei buoni temi li trovi in www.gnome-look.org
<K99Brain> vale89, e in www.gnome-art-org
<K99Brain> vale89, e in www.gnome-art.org
<FloodBotIt1> K99Brain: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<vale89> gia ci sn stato ma nn mi piacciono e cercavo altro
<K99Brain> vale89, normalmente per installarli basta trascinarli sulla finestra dei temi
<K99Brain> vale89, quella di sistema > aspetto
<K99Brain> vale89, quella di sistema > preferenze > aspetto
<K99Brain> avevo saltato un passaggio
<vale89> conosci altri siti?
<K99Brain> vale89, beh, non ne ho cercati.
<omnhelch> Scusate ragazzi io vorrei fare in modo che quando riproduco un video con mplayer non mi si veda il video ma solo il suono
<omnhelch> Diciamo che ho bisogno solo della canzone
<omnhelch> Come posso fare?
<alnuvola> hai installato tutti i codec
<omnhelch> La canzone mi si vede benissimo
<omnhelch> Sono io che voglio solo sentire
<omnhelch> Non c'è un comando per fare in modo di riprodurre solo il suono?
<ls960> minimizza la finestra omnhelch
<omnhelch> Il fatto è che io voglio usare questo comando perché sto senza interfaccia grafica su un netbook
<omnhelch> Perché quando avvio il video lo schermo si blocca a sentire solo quella e non posso cambiare finestra per poi poter continuare a lavorare
<ls960> capito adesso
<ls960> o meglio... hai ubuntu a riga di comando sul netbook?
<omnhelch> No
<omnhelch> Ho crunchbang
<bedo2991_ITA> Salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto con un lettore di memory stick del mio pc. Non sembra funzionare.
<ls960> .. allora che interfaccia grafica hai?
<omnhelch> Nessuna
<omnhelch> Il video si riproduce lo stesso guarda
<omnhelch> Ma in bianco e nero
<omnhelch> A lato dello schermo
<ls960> ok, cmq !chat | omnhelch
<omnhelch> Io vorrei fare in modo di riprodurre tutto senza l'output video
<omnhelch> Scusami ma non ho tempo per chattare in priv8
<ls960> qui è supporto  per ubuntu ufficiale
<ls960> non fraintendermi :D
<omnhelch> !chat ls960
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat ls960'
<omnhelch> Mi sono scordato il comando per il priv8
<alnuvola> !command
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'command'
<alnuvola> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<luca> ciao come si fa acondividere file
<kdeuser> Buonasera
<kdeuser> Sto utilizzando l'ultima versione di Linux Mint KDE che penso sia basata su Kubuntu 10.10
<kdeuser> Ho qualche problema, posso chiedere comunque supporto qui?
<custom_> iao gente , ho un problemino di accesso a kubuntu dopo aver reinstallato e aggiornato a kde 4.6 ..., qualcuno che mi da una mano !?!,altrimenti mi tocca reinstallare
<Guest75159> sera scusate qual'è il canale offtopic?
<OverMe> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frigOvuotO> alcuni file rar non li riesco aprire
<frigOvuotO> cioè li apro ma sembrano vuoti
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-20
<Odo> Giorno
<randy> buongiorno
<Guest67484> ciao
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<isotta> Buongiorno
<gian_> Buongiorno a tutti
<gian_> Ciao, è possibile resettare il "Gestore configurazione Compizconfig" ai valori di prima installazione?
<glpiana> ola
<reddos> ciao a tutti chi mi da il link x scaricare ubuntu 12.04 io ho un pc 32 bit grazie
<glpiana> !release | reddos
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> non c'è ubot
<glpiana> !beta | reddos intanto ti cerco il link
<ubottu-it> reddos intanto ti cerco il link: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<reddos> desktop
<glpiana> reddos, qui la daily http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ e qui alpha2 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/alpha-2/
<glpiana> reddos, a tuo rischio e pericolo :)
<reddos> ok grazie
<reddos> si lo so ma lo installo su un pc che non adopero
<reddos> cosa mi consigliate la versione da cd o dvd
<glpiana> reddos, ti ho indicato il canale in cui parlarne
<reddos> x architettura 386
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> reddos, vai su #ubuntu-it+1 per cortesia
<reddos> ok scusa
<Anto1> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi con samba ?
<fenixxx_86> buongiorno ... volevo chiedere come mai non mi permette di scaricare file tramite irc ...
<glpiana> !chat | fenixxx_86
<ubottu-it> fenixxx_86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gab_> ciao a tutti, ho dei problemi con chromium nel ascoltare la musica su last fm sapreste dirmi cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> gab_, vedo che sul sito bisogna registrarsi e non penso di farlo ora. Perchè invece del browser non usi i player di ubuntu, come banshee e rhythmbox? hanno l'apposito plugin
<gab_> glpiana ho un pc molto vecchio e preferivo non appesantirlo con lettori vari, ma tu conosci il funzionamento di lubunu?
<glpiana> gab_, aspetta che mi sto registrando
<glpiana> ero già registrato -.-
<gab_> glpiana: ho fatto qualcosa che ha fatto sparire il menu sulla scrivania se clicco con il dx sapresti darmi delle dritte?
<glpiana> gab_, una cosa per volta please :)
<gab_> ok
<glpiana> gab_, hai flash installato e funzionante?
<gab_> penso di si
<glpiana> gab_, controlliamo, apri un terminale
<glpiana> gab_, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<gab_> ok
<glpiana> !paste | gab_
<ubottu-it> gab_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gab_> glpiana: dice che non c'è
<gab_> glpiana: mi suggerisce di digitare sudo apt-get install gnash-common  per installarlo
<glpiana> gab_, fa vedere su pastebin quello che è uscito
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849877/  cosi funziona?
<glpiana> gab_, non hai scritto bene il comando, manca la virgoletta finale
<gab_> glpiana: ho riprovato a copiare ma non fa nulla
<glpiana> gab_, ok, vuol dire che non hai flash. scrivi: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gab_> glpiana: lo ha installato, ma adesso devo riavviare tutto?
<glpiana> gab_, no, solo il browser
<gab_> prima posso chiederti come posso far tornare il menu a tendina della scrivania su lubuntu? ho spuntato un opzione che cambiava la grafica e non so come rimediare
<glpiana> gab_, spiegami che hai fatto e magari so aiutarti
<gab_> ho cliccato con il destro e nel menu dekstop ho spuntato un opzione, ma non ritrovo più il menu, ha cambiato grafica
<glpiana> gab_, usi lubuntu?
<gab_> glpiana: si ma da oggi....
<glpiana> gab_, se non sai darmimaggiri informazioni non posso aiutarti
<gab_> glpiana:  non so cosa dirti, non sono molto pratico
<glpiana> gab_, prova apostarmi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | gab_
<ubottu-it> gab_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gab_> glpiana: come catturo un immagine?
<glpiana> gab_, dovrebbe funzionare il tasto print screen
<gab_> glpiana: non sono capace
<glpiana> gab_, ma hai installato lubutnu o hai messo lubutnu-desktop su un'altra installazione?
<gab_> glpiana: ho messo il desktop
<gab_> glpiana: vorrei far tornare tutto come da originale
<glpiana> gab_, quindi se termini la sessione puoi scegliere altro al login?
<gab_> ho una sola sessione
<glpiana> gab_, allora rileggi la domanda di prima per cortesia
<glpiana> gab_, u hai installato lubuntu o altra versione di ubuntu?
<glpiana> *tu
<gab_> glpiana: ho bisogno di far tornare il menu che esce cliccando sul destro nella scrivania
<gab_> glpiana: ho installato lubuntu
<glpiana> gab_, ma ti manca solo il menu del tasto destro o anche il menu sulla barra sotto?
<gab_> glpiana: solo il menu del tasto dx
<glpiana> gab_, ok, e non ricordi dove hai pasticciato per rimuoverlo? ci sarà un modo per accedere alle impostazioni di lubuntu (senza dovermelo fare installare per cercarlo)
<gab_> glpiana: mi pare di aver cliccato sul cambiare la grafica del menu
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> gab_, vabbè, dammi un po' che lo scarico e provo a vedere
<gab_> glpiana: ma vuoi che ci sentiamo in un altro momento?
<glpiana> gab_, no, tra 7 minuti temrina il download e provo a capire dove hai toccato
<gab_> gl
<gab_> glpiana: riavvio il chrome e mi ricollego
<gab_> glpiana: ciao scusa se ti stresso ancora, ma lastfm non funziona ancora...
<glpiana> gab_, ridai nel temrinale il comando di prima e dimmi che esce
<gab_> glpiana: ho bisogno di riaverlo
<glpiana> glpiana> gab_, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<gab_> glpiana: e dove posso incollarlo
<glpiana> !paste | gab_
<ubottu-it> gab_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> uhm
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849922/
<glpiana> gab_, se apri youtube riesci a visualizzar ei video?
<gab_> glpiana: si
<glpiana> gab_, e se clicchi col destro sul video, nel menu c'è scritto flash player?
<gab_> glpiana: no
<glpiana> gab_, ma sei su chromium o su chrome?
<gab_> glpiana: chromium
<glpiana> gab_, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer          e metti su pastebin tutto quello che esce
<davide__> quit
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849932/
<glpiana> gab_, hai anche firefox?
<gab_> glpiana: no
<glpiana> gab_, nel terminale scrivi: locate libflashplayer
<gab_> glpiana: non fa nulla
<glpiana> gab_, scrivi: sudo updatedb
<glpiana> gab_,  poi ridai locate liflashplayer
<gab_> glpiana: non fa nulla comunque
<glpiana> stavolta ho segato il comando :D
<glpiana> scrivi: locate libflashplayer
<gab_> glpiana: non succede nulla comunque
<glpiana> gab_, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<glpiana> gab_, e poi fa vedere che ha fatto
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849940/
<glpiana> gab_, ma perchè mi hai detto che dal comando locate non usciva nulla quando ti ha elencato un po' di roba?
<gab_> glpiana: scusa ho canato
<glpiana> gab_, chiudi chromium, poi riaprilo e vai sul sito youtube
<glpiana> gab_, fai partire un cideo e poi clicca col destro sul video stesso. ti esce un menu
<glpiana> *video
<gab_> glpiana: e cosa cerco nel menu?
<glpiana> gab_, l'ultima voce in basso cos'è?
<gab_> glpiana: non va niente, esce uffa e una cosa che non va
<glpiana> gab_, esce uffa? ma che stai dicendo?
<massimo18> lol
<gab_> glpiana: una schermata di lubuntu che dice che qualcosa si è rotto
<glpiana> !troll | gab_
<ubottu-it> gab_: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<massimo18> gab_, magari se dai informazioni più precise
<massimo18> ecco
<LjL> "uffa" probabilmente è Chrome/Chromium
<LjL> è il messaggio che esce quando una tab crasha
<glpiana> lol
<gab_> si scusate ma non sono molto competente
<glpiana> gab_, vabbè, ma dopo uffa che altro c'è scritto?
<gab_> glpiana: per continuare tricarica o apri un altra pagina, se il problema persiste mi dice di provare dei suggerimenti
<glpiana> gab_, riapri youtube
<gab_> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> gab_, si apre youtube?
<gab_> si apre ma se clicco su video non vanno
<glpiana> gab_, dove vedi http://www.youtube etc etc scrivi, al posto dell'incirizzo: about:plugins e premi invio
<glpiana> gab_, copia su pastebin tutto quello che appare
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849963/
<glpiana> gab_, risulta installato. cosa avevi tentato di fare in precedenza per far andare la radio?
<gab_> ho cercato di scaricare qualcosa dal sito dei adobe
<glpiana> gab_, qualcosa? cioè?
<gab_> glpiana:  mi indirizzava in automatico su dei plug-in
<glpiana> gab_, vabbè, nel terminale scrivi: rm /home/gabriele/.cache/.fr-uQgcN3/libflashplayer.so
<gab_> glpiana: ho scaricato questihttp://paste.ubuntu.com/849966/
<gab_> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/849966/
<gab_> glpiana: rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/gabriele/.cache/.fr-uQgcN3/libflashplayer.so": File o directory non esistente    se do il comando nel terminale esce questo
<glpiana> gab_, quante volte l'hai dato sto comando?
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849971/
<glpiana> gab_, bastava rispondere "due volte" :)
<glpiana> gab_, ok, chiudi e riapri chromium
<gab_> glpiana: ci sono
<glpiana> gab_, riprova un video di youtube e dimmi se ora va
<gab_> glpiana:  ugule a prima
<glpiana> gab_, in un terminale digita: locate flash                  e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<gab_> glpiana: grazie dell'aiuto ma adesso devo andare alvorare, ti posso chiedere se ci sentiamo domani o un altra volta?
<glpiana> gab_, aspetta, mettiamo almeno a posto il menu del desktop
<glpiana> gab_, nel temrinale scrivi: pcmanfs --desktop-pref
<gab_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/849981/
<gab_> glpiana:  mi dice comando non trovato
<glpiana> sorry, pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<gab_> glpiana:  per pcmanfs
<glpiana> gab_, sì correggi come ho scritto, pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<gab_> glpiana:  ok grazie mille e tornato come prima
<gab_> glpiana:  sono troppo in ritardo devo prorpio andare ciao grazie
<glpiana> gab_, e per flash cerca di ricordare tutto quello che hai fatto oltr a quello che mi hai mostrato
<glpiana> gab_, prova anche a installare firefo x e vedi se lì va
<glpiana> ciao gab_
<gab_> glpiana:  ciao ok
<niccolo> dddddd
<niccolo> salve a tutti
<niccolo> non mi va il comando ping su terminale mi sapete dire perchè
<niccolo> ?
<pac> ciao si può fare una domanda in italiano
<bodhibob> !chiedi
<ubottu-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pac> grazie vorrei installe ubunto sul mio tablet pc ma pare sia poco adatto ne sapete qualcosa?
<pac> ubuntu pardon
<bodhibob> pac dipende dal processore
<bodhibob> è arm?
<pac> io leggevo invece della penna e della rotazione dello schermo
<pac> non vanno di pari passo
<pac> è un fujistu lifebook t 900
<pac> ubuntu gira e anche bene ma i problemi sono quelli descritti
<pac> ruoti lo schermo ma la pennsa scrive come se fosse invertite
<jester-> pac: è già buna che vada visto che ubuntu non è stata progettata per i tablet
<jester-> già buona*
<pac> processore Intel Core i3/i5/i7.
<pac> quindi nessuna speranza
<frezli> ciao raga cercavo info.... sull'utilizzo dei portatili con doppia scheda video con ubuntu , si riesce a gestire la doppia scheda dei portatili attualmente in commercio ???? senza grossi problemi o è meglio rinunciare  ?? grazie
<jester-> frezli: lasa perd
<jester-> è driver video fanno già cagare, figurati una doppia scheda
<glpiana> tentare si può comunque, mettendo mano a xrog.conf
<frezli> immaginavo che è meglio lasciar perdere , ma allora con linux non si puo' piu' usare nessuna scheda video , se non quella integrata nei processori ???
<glpiana> schede integrate nelle motherboard possono essere escluse da bios
<glpiana> frezli, ma tu vuoi usarle contemporaneamente?
<frezli> allora se io compro un portatile da bios posso escludere la scheda video integrata nel processore ??? ne sei sicuro ??
<glpiana> frezli, non conosco schede video integrate nei processori. conosco quella che avevo io integrata nella motherbard
<glpiana> *motherboard
<glpiana> frezli, per cui non comprarlo in funzione di quello che ti ho detto
<frezli> quindi il 99% dei portatili in commercio non vanno più bene con linux , per fortuna che mi sembra che asus faccia qualche modello base con la sola scheda video integrata nel processore
<glpiana> frezli, non ho capito da cosa trai questa conclusione, ma mi pare comuqnue argomento da #ubuntu-it-chat non da supporto
<frezli> va bene provero' magari questa sera se c'è qualcuno che sa qualcosa dell'argomento
<nicotano> buonasera
<Brontolo> Ciao !
<Brontolo> Ho questo problema: quando riduco una finestra questa sparisce e non rieco più a ritrovarla
<bodhibob> alt tab passi da una finestra all'altra
<JKwest> Salve
<JKwest> #hacking-italia
<Anto1> ciao a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come condividere in rete hd dati ?
<Anto1> uso ubuntu 11.10 ed ho visto che gli hd vengono montati su richiesta
<virunga> Anto1, puoi anche montarli in fase di boot del sistema se vuoi
<Anto1> beh il mio problema è capire se la condivisione si mantiene cmq
<Anto1> ho devo attivarli da boot?
<Anto1> ops ho scritto "ho" al posto di o
<virunga> Anto1, riguardo alla condivisione di hdd non so aiutarti
<Anto1> ti ringrazio comunque :D
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho scaricato un video da ubuntuscreencasts
<cristian_c> ma quando lo riproduco con gnome mplayer, esso presenta degli artefatti
<cristian_c> cioè compiaiono dei quadratini neri casuali
<cristian_c> *compaiono
<cristian_c> il problema si verifica anche con mplayer da terminale
<cristian_c> ho provato ad aumentare la cache di mplayer
<cristian_c> la cache video corrente era 2048, l'ho aumentata della metà e quindi sono arrivato a 3072
<cristian_c> però gli artefatti sullo schermo continuano a manifestarsi
<cristian_c> c'è un modo per riprodurre il video senza artefatti con il player?
<fenixxx_86> buonasera
<fenixxx_86> ma come mai con xchat non mi connette alle chat irc ???
<virunga> fenixxx_86, specifica almeno che errore da quando tenti di connetterti
<fenixxx_86> cerco di connettermi al server openjoke ma nulla ... mi da problemi sulla porta 6667
<fenixxx_86> poi o provato con altre porte ma nulla virunga
<fenixxx_86> virunga:  come messaggio ... mi da dns pool e time out ...
<virunga> fenixxx_86, hai problemi solo con quel server o anche altri?
<fenixxx_86> come si fanno a mandare messaggi in privato ???
<groucho72> salve a tutti!
<groucho72> avrei bisogno di un'info
<groucho72> mi sto avvicinando al mondo linux e vorrei installarlo sul mio NETbook, per cui vorrei sapere quale versione installare e dove trovare una guida per creare una usb bootable
<virunga> groucho72, penso che la versione netbook non esista più e ci sia solo la divisione desktop e server, 32 e 64 bit
<virunga> per la chiavetta usb adesso cerco una guida
<groucho72> posso installare la'ultima versione? Va bene uguale?
<virunga> sì
<groucho72> ok
<groucho72> ^_^
<virunga> groucho72, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione scusami ma nn ho potuto fare di meglio perchè devo andare
<virunga> ciao
<groucho72> ok, grazie mille
<nicololslug> salve a tutti... buona sera, una domanda, sto creando una live distro usb partendo da ubuntu 11.10 ora vorrei che il sistema oltre a vari software avesse precaricati anche i driver nvidia e sta broadcom sapete come fare? io ho provato a installarli da pacchetto deb ma una volta avviato questi driver non ci sono.. ringrazio tutti
<m8> Conoscete una scheda ibrida dvbt dvbs compatibile con linux?
<bodhibob> io ho una pinnacle pctv dvbT con kaffeine funziona
<m8> la wintv-4000 sembra funzionare perfettamente, ma non la trovo da nessuna parte
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<alnuvola> vorrei gestire due webcam con motion ...
<alnuvola> ma nn so come fare
<alnuvola> con una webcam nn c'è problema ma con due nn so proprio
<BetaBrain_> sera a tutti belli è brutti (night all good and bad )
<Serghio> salve a tutti, ho installato con scarso successo la versione beta di skype 2 (per ubuntu 10.4 64 bit) su ubuntu 11.10 64 bit. Prima di provare altri procedimenti vorrei cancellare le precedenti installazioni ma non so come fare! Consigli?
<virunga> Serghio, come hai installato le precedenti installazioni?
<Serghio> scaricando il pacchetto direttamente da sito di skype
<virunga> poi?
<Serghio> una volta fatto doppio click mi chiedeva come aprirlo e ho selezionato software center
<virunga> a ok
<virunga> allora ci sono speranze per fare un lavoro pulito
<virunga> Serghio, hai provato a scrivere da terminale sudo apt-get purge <nome-pacchetto> ?
<Serghio> no
<Serghio> provo
<Serghio> pare sia riuscito!
<virunga> :)
<Serghio> tra le applicazioni non c'è più! GRAZIE :)
<virunga> nulla
<virunga> prego
<Serghio> esiste un modo per avere skype su ubuntu 11.10?
<virunga> Serghio, hai guardato sul software center?
<Serghio> guarda mi vergogno come un ladro... ma ti giuro che la prima volta che ho cercato non c'era! poi devo aver attivato i repository quando ho provato con un altro procedimento... ci provo subito!
<Serghio> virunga devo aver fatto qualche particcio perchè ho provato più di un metodo (e avendolo fatto qualche giorno fa non ricordo nemmeno come). Se provo ad installare da s.c. mi dice "Le dipendenza dei pacchetti non possone essere risolte"
<Serghio> e poi questo messaggio "Questo problema potrebbe essere causato dalla mancanza o dalla possibilità di non installare pacchetti software aggiuntivi. Potrebbe inoltre esserci un conflitto tra pacchetti software che non possono essere installati nello stesso momento."
<virunga> ouch
<Serghio> mi sa che reistallo tutto il sistema... tanto questa è una delle prime operazioni che ho fatto, aggiornamenti a parte!
<virunga> Serghio, prova a fare un controllo sudo apt-get check
<virunga> non so come altro aiutarti
<virunga> mi assento
<virunga> ciao
<Serghio> figurati sei fin troppo paziente!
<Serghio> ciao!
<Serghio> e grazie ancora
<alnuvola> buonasera
<alnuvola> aiutatemi ho fatto un casino
<alnuvola> ho creato uno script in init.d, e ho lanciato il comando sudo update-rc.d nomescritp.sh defaults , ora come faccio a disabilitarlo ??
<alnuvola> Help
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-21
<BetaBrain> attempt, ci sei
<glpiana> ola
<Uzzi_> ciao a tutti
<Uzzi_> ho appena installato su un asus U36sg nuovo di pacca ub11.10 con gnome3, il pc mi va sempre in modalità aeroplano e quindi con tutte le funzioni di rete disattivate, compreso la chiavetta 3g. Ho provato a mettere in blacklist asus_wmi come veniva suggerito su alcuni forum, ma viene comunque caricato e la modalità attivata. Idee?
<glpiana> Uzzi_, strano che venga caricato un modulo messo in blacklist. fai vedere su pastebin il contenuto di /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<glpiana> !paste | Uzzi_
<ubottu-it> Uzzi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Uzzi_> blacklist asus_vmi
<glpiana> Uzzi_, vmi o wmi?
<glpiana> perchè se hai messo vmi è normale che non lo blacklisti :)
<Uzzi_> se do lsmod ottendo nella lista dei moduli vmi che viene chiamato da asus_wmi
<Uzzi_> si scusa asus_wmi
<Uzzi_> errore di battitura
<glpiana> Uzzi_, qui o nel file?
<Uzzi_> nel file è asus_wmi
<Uzzi_> :D
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> Uzzi_, vediamo se dmesg | grep asus_wmi    da qualcosa
<Uzzi_> ci sei nel pome? non ho adesso quel pc acceso. D:
<glpiana> dovrei esserci
<glpiana> a dopo
<Uzzi_> rimane vero che la durata delle batt son linux diminuisce un po? forse xchè i driver di alcune periferiche delle case vengono sviluppati ottimizzati direttamente solo su winzoz?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<fredd> salve ragazzi, mi potete dire come scarico you tube downloader su ubuntu???
<fredd> salve ragazzi, mi potete dire come scarico you tube downloader su ubuntu???
<fredd> salve ragazzi, mi potete dire come scarico you tube downloader su ubuntu???
<acidburn_> ciao a tutti!
<acidburn_> vorrei postare la mia domanda perche non trovo una soluzione precisa bene bene sui forum
<acidburn_> allora ho installato ubuntu 11.10 ho messo gnome shell e mate
<acidburn_> solo che ora ad ogni riavvio mi appare il login di mate
<acidburn_> sapete come posso togliere mate(che tanto non uso) ?
<acidburn_> basta un semplice apt-get remove mate?
<acidburn_> grazie ^^
<acidburn_> non c'è nessuno?
<acidburn_> o ho sbagliato canale ? :(
<virunga> la gente lavora a quest'ora :D
<virunga> ubuntulog,
<virunga> ubuntulog, LjL
<virunga> ubuntulog, @LjL
<acidburn_> beh grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> acidburn_, hai risolto?
<Dig> scasate qualcuno può darmi delle delucidazioni su Ndiswrapper
<glpiana> Dig, chiedi
<acidburn_> glpiana, no
<acidburn_> glpiana, scusa ho visto ora
<glpiana> acidburn_, mate l'hai messo usando repository esterni immagino. puoi dire che repo è?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Dig> glpiana, nella wiki si consiglia di usare NDISwrapper solo se necessario. Io ho una scheda della realtek che viene riconosciuta e che connette ma la connessione è lentissima. La settimana scorsa ci abbiamo lavorato qui in chat ma non abbiamo risolto granché. E' il caso di usare NDISwrapper?
<acidburn_> glpiana, un sec guardo il file dei repo
<Dig> la scheda in questione è una realek PCI rtl 8185
<glpiana> Dig, puoi provare
<acidburn_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851123/
<Dig> glpiana, ok, grazie.
<glpiana> acidburn_, non è stata una mossa furba mettere i repo di mint su ubuntu
<glpiana> acidburn_, possiamo provare un ppa-purge, ma non ti assicuro nulla
<acidburn_> glpiana, eheh me ne sono accorto :P va bene proviamo
<neramarea> ...per l'ennesima volta, dopo un upgrade del kernel mi è sparito unity... qualcuno mi da' una dritta?
<glpiana> acidburn_, no, non si può usare ppa-purge con linuxmint
<glpiana> neramarea, scheda video?
<neramarea> ati
<glpiana> neramarea, driver installati come?
<neramarea> open
<glpiana> neramarea, ora sei dal pc inq uestione?
<glpiana> *in questione
<neramarea> l'altra volta ho cancellato compizconfig, se non vado errato. sì, sono sulla macchina interessata, e sono entrato in gnome
<glpiana> acidburn_, ci penso un attimo, tu intanto apri synaptic. clicca in basso a sinistra su origine
<glpiana> neramarea, se l'altra volta hai fatto così, rifallo
<neramarea> glpiana, se mi ricordassi tutta la procedura...
<acidburn_> glpiana,  ook
<glpiana> neramarea, avevi fatto da terminale?
<neramarea> sì, glpiana
<acidburn_> glpiana, synaptic è ubuntu software center o devo installarlo?
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi history | grep compiz   e vedi cosa esce
<glpiana> acidburn_, nè l'una nè l'altra cosa. se non lo trovi scrivi: gksu synaptic        in un terminale
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851131/
<acidburn_> scritto non fa nulla
<glpiana> neramarea, son lì i comandi
<glpiana> acidburn_, e cosa dice?
<acidburn_> niente chiede pass di root e niente
<neramarea> a occhio, tu dici che fosse quella la strada? perchè non me lo ricordo, onestamente...ù
<neramarea> senza ù
<glpiana> neramarea, direi di sì
<glpiana> acidburn_, fa vedere che comando hai dato
<acidburn_> glpiana,  pochi giorni fa ho dovuto editare il file sudo gedit /etc/lsb-release con i dati di ubuntu e poi bloccare la cartella con chattr perchè non mi apriva piu ubuntu software center, in quel file c'erano i dati di mint.  nn so se serva al problema ma è l'unica cosa che ho fatto a parte mettere mate
<acidburn_> glpiana, gksu synaptic
<glpiana> acidburn_, scrivi solo: synaptic    e vediamo che ti dice
<acidburn_> non installato
<acidburn_> apt-get per installare
<glpiana> acidburn_, sudo apt-get install sybaptic
<acidburn_> glpiana, fatto sta scaricando
<glpiana> acidburn_, quando finisce dai: gksu synaptic e chiamami
<acidburn_> glpiana,  roger
<acidburn_> glpiana,  ci sono ha istallato tutto
<acidburn_> sono nel gestore pacchetti
<glpiana> acidburn_, in basso a sinistra c'è il tasto origine
<glpiana> cliccalo
<acidburn_> fatto
<glpiana> acidburn_, in alto a sinistra dovresti vedere nell'elenco il repo di linuxmint
<acidburn_> sio
<acidburn_> 6
<glpiana> acidburn_, cliccaci sopra. ti appare a destra l'elenco dei pacchi
<glpiana> !image | acidburn_ prendi una schermata
<ubottu-it> acidburn_ prendi una schermata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<acidburn_> http://imagebin.org/199990
<acidburn_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/199990
<neramarea> glpiana? sono a un punto morto: ha funzionato a metà... ora sono con unity 2d, e se provo a reinstallare unity questo è il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851155/
<glpiana> acidburn_, ce ne sono anche altri di "lisa". fa vedere, e cerca di allargare la finestra per visualizzarne il numero maggiore possibile
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: apt-cache policy unity
<Roomba_Scooba> C'è qualcuno collegato da un'università in questo momento?
<glpiana> Roomba_Scooba, a che pro sta domanda?
<Roomba_Scooba> è una cosa della massima urgenza
<acidburn_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/199991
<glpiana> Roomba_Scooba, c'entra qualcosa col supporto di ubuntu?
<acidburn_> glpiana, i lisa mi elenca solo quelli
<glpiana> acidburn_, no, intendo, clicca sugli altri e prendi le schermate
<Roomba_Scooba> si devo scaricare una pubblicazione scientifica su debian
<glpiana> !chat | Roomba_Scooba
<ubottu-it> Roomba_Scooba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Roomba_Scooba> ma da casa non posso serve l'abbonamento alla rivista
<acidburn_> glpiana, è un netbook piu di cosi non posso :(
<acidburn_> glpiana,  ah ok
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851160/
<glpiana> neramarea, apt-cache policy unity-common
<acidburn_> glpiana,  devo fare tipo 50screen per evidenziarti tutti i pacchetti XD
<glpiana> acidburn_, lol. no, fammi vedere quello che visualizzi, mettendo in testa quelli installati. mi serve per farmi un'idea
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851162/
<acidburn_> glpiana,  ok
<glpiana> neramarea, sudo apt-get purge unity-common
<neramarea> glpiana ora sono con unity 2d, è prudente cancellare a sessione in corso?
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, tanto reinstalliamo subito unity
<neramarea> ok
<neramarea> fatto, glpiana
<glpiana> neramarea, sudo apt-get install unity
<acidburn_> glpiana,  http://imagebin.org/199993
<acidburn_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/199995
<acidburn_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/199996
<neramarea> glpiana abbiamo dimezzato gli errori... ;-) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851172/
<acidburn_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/199997
<glpiana> neramarea, sudo apt-get purge libunity-core-4.0-4
<acidburn_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/199998
<glpiana> acidburn_, lascia perdere. hai praticamente sostituito il sistema con linuxmint
<acidburn_> glpiana, XD
<acidburn_> glpiana, quindi una reinstallazione è la cosa migliore?
<neramarea> glpiana me lo da come non installato. altre dipendenze da rimuovere con autoremove. vado?
<glpiana> acidburn_, o lo tieni così fin che dura o reinstalli
<acidburn_> glpiana, grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo
<glpiana> neramarea, no, dammi un attimo e arrivo
<neramarea> glpiana ok http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851176/
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, dai autoremove e poi vediamo
<neramarea> fatto. riprovato apt-get install unity: stesso errore di dipendenza
<glpiana> neramarea, dammi l'output di: cat /etc/apt/sources.list  e di  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<neramarea> glpiana cat http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851184/
<neramarea> e ls http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851185/
<glpiana> neramarea, hai messo il repo per unity -.-
<neramarea> ?
<glpiana> neramarea, unity-team-staging-oneiric.list mica te l'ho inserito io stor epo
<neramarea> mmmhhh... manco mi ricordo perchè c'è... tolgo e riprovo?
<neramarea> stesso errore
<glpiana> neramarea, apri synaptica, vai su origine e vedi che pacchi ci sono da quel repo
<neramarea> libqtbamf1
<glpiana> neramarea, fagliela rimuovere e vedi che vuol fare
<akis24> giorno
<neramarea> stesso errore, da terminale. ma da synaptic da' un'altra pappardella... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851202/
<neramarea> glpiana?
<neramarea> rientro in gnome
<neramarea> glpiana...? è successa una cosa miracolosa... dopo aver rimosso anche unity 2d, in automatico mi è riapparso gnome-shelll... che non sfarfalla più!!!!!!!!!!!!! ora ho davvero quello che volevo, come interfaccia... vuoi vedere che il kernel .16 ha rimesso a posto i conflitti atiopen/gnome-shell?
<jester-> neramarea: non è il kernell ma l ppa casotto che hai
<neramarea> jester- ;-)
<jester-> non hai un ps ma tipo una asa di appuntamenti
<jester-> un os*
<neramarea> az... ora sfarfalla di nuovo. mi ci rivuole unity, uffa...
<glpiana> neramarea, riprendiamo con unity. apt-cache policy unity
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851231/
<glpiana> neramarea, dpkg -l | grep unity
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851232/
<glpiana> neramarea, sudo apt-get purge unity-services unity-scope-musicstores unity-lens-music unity-lens-files unity-lens-applications
<neramarea> fatto. elimino anche unity-common con autoremove, come richiesto?
<glpiana> neramarea, sì
<glpiana> neramarea, poi scrivi: sudo apt-get install unity    e vediamo se va
<neramarea> sta funziando
<glpiana> bene
<neramarea> ha funziato. riavvio la sessione in unity o devo fare altro, prima?
<glpiana> termina la sessione
<neramarea> ok. ci si rivede
<neramarea> intanto grazie
<neramarea> glpiana, è andata. grazie mille. per la cronaca, il passo successivo è stato lanciare ccsm e riabilitare il plugin di unity...
<glpiana> neramarea,  e tu non disabilitarlo il plugin. pretendi che appai dopo averlo disabilitato? :D
<glpiana> *appaia
<kanazawa85> ciao a tutti
<neramarea> ah, no... quello s'era disabilitato da solo dopo l'upgrade del kernel... come l'altra volta...
<glpiana> neramarea, gli update del kernel non disabilitano le opzioni di compiz. i repo esterni fanno casino, quello sì
<kanazawa85> qualcuno sa come posso avere una macchina virtuale su ubuntu con xp o 7 installato e avere la possibilità di creare collegamenti sulla scrivania di ubuntu che puntano alle applicazioni installate sulla macchina virtuale xp o 7?
<glpiana> kanazawa85, non penso proprio si possa. ma puoi guardare il manuale di virtualbox
<kanazawa85> ciao glpiana...grazie della risposta...secondo te virtualbox è il miglior virtualizzatore x ubuntu? o ce ne sono altri migliori?
<glpiana> kanazawa85, gratis credo sia il migliore
<kanazawa85> ok grazie infinite...proverò quello allora. grazie mille
<glpiana> kanazawa85, sì ma secondo me i collegamenti alle applicazioni di una macchina virtuale non riesci a farli
<merda> ctcp firez version
<kanazawa85> glpiana ---- da quello che ho letto in giro ora non si può...uff....sarà da implementare secondo me perchè sarebbe veramente comodo
<glpiana> kanazawa85, ma anche particolarmente strambo
<ahel> apt-get update: bzip2 hash sum mismatch in it-archive.ubuntu/..precise../
<glpiana> ahel, metti tutto l'errore su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ahel
<ubottu-it> ahel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ahel> okok
<ahel> un se
<glpiana> ahel, e visto che si tratta di precise passa su #ubuntu-it+1
<Uzzi_> glpiana: rieccomi sul pc giusto. che comando volevi dessi?
<glpiana> Uzzi_, eh eh eh tu pretendi troppo dalla mia memoria
<glpiana> Uzzi_, dammi almno un contesto
<glpiana> *almeno
<Uzzi_> blacklist asus_wmi
<glpiana> ah ok, dmesg | grep asus_wmi
<Uzzi_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851374/
<glpiana> Uzzi_, il problema riguarda la scheda wifi? fammi un riassunto
<Uzzi_> dunque, ho sempre la modalità aeroplano attiva all'accensione. e mi compromette anche l'accesso alla chaivetta 3g in quella modalità
<glpiana> Uzzi_, sta modalità aeroplano è una cosa insista nel notebook in questione?
<Uzzi_> la vedo attivata in Impostazioni di rete
<glpiana> Uzzi_, puoi farmi una schermata?
<Uzzi_> certo
<glpiana> !image | Uzzi_
<ubottu-it> Uzzi_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Uzzi_> http://imagebin.org/200022
<glpiana> Uzzi_, ok, ma dove ti appare sta modalità?
<Uzzi_> in impostazioni rete
<glpiana> Uzzi_, oki, non su quella schermata che mi hai mostrato ora
<Uzzi_> si
<Uzzi_> in basso sulla dx
<glpiana> lol, non la vedevo :D
<Uzzi_> :D
<glpiana> Uzzi_, metti su apstebin rfkill list
<Uzzi_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851382/
<glpiana> Uzzi_, sudo rfkill unblock all
<Uzzi_> fatto
<glpiana> Uzzi_, ridai rfkill list
<Uzzi_> e mi ha acceso il bluetooth
<Uzzi_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851385/
<glpiana> Uzzi_, prova a collegarti wifi
<Uzzi_> devo accnederlo
<glpiana> Uzzi_, oppure dai sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> no, non toccare nulla
<glpiana> dai il comando
<Uzzi_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<glpiana> Uzzi_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Uzzi_> --->tirata su wifi e scanna le reti
<glpiana> Uzzi_, oki, lo consideriamo un passo avanti?
<Uzzi_> ahahaha
<Uzzi_> è un laptop appena uscito, magari non tuto è supportato benissimo
<glpiana> Uzzi_, se torni nelle impostazioni di rete ora aeroplano è on o off
<glpiana> ?
<Uzzi_> sempre acceso su on
<glpiana> Uzzi_, prova a riavvaire il pc e vediamo come si sveglia
<Uzzi_> ok
<tado> thunderbird mi mostra le mie mail con l'ora AM/PM, nonostante il sistema sia 24h. qualcuno sa come sistemarlo?
<Uzzi__> glpiana: riavvaito con bluetooth acceso e wifi spento
<glpiana> Uzzi__, se mettiamo un comandino per il post avvio?
<Uzzi__> uno scriptino?
<kajino> devo inserire un certificato .p12  in firefox10.1 con ubuntumaverick. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Uzzi__, no, un comandino semplice semplice
<Uzzi__> rm -r /
<Uzzi__> :D
<glpiana> Uzzi__, ti sbatto fuori?
<Uzzi__> senza sudo
<glpiana> Uzzi__, invece di scrivere cazzate, apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu gedit cat /etc/rc.local
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> gksu gedit/etc/rc.local
<glpiana> ossì -.-
<glpiana> gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<Uzzi__> done
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> Uzzi__, prima di exit 0, nella riga sopra, sciriv: rfkill unblock all
<glpiana> *scrivi
<Uzzi__> ok
<glpiana> Uzzi__, salva il file e riavvia, vediamo se è sbloccata. appena riaccendi dai: rfkill list
<glpiana> io torno tra 15 minuti
<Uzzi__> ok thanks
<kajino> rfkill :D problemi con le wireless che non si accendono :D
<glpiana> Uzzi__, hai provato?
<Uzzi__> azz scusa devo ancora riavviare
<Uzzi_> glpiana: aeroplano on, bluetooth on wifi off
<glpiana> Uzzi_, rfkill list?
<Uzzi_> tutto no
<glpiana> Uzzi_, ok, quindi se ora dai sudo ifconfig wlan0 up   vedi le reti con sudo iwlist scan ?
<Uzzi_> unico dubbio, in rc.local avevo messo prima di exit 0 echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness. adesso ho echo 3 ecc ecc a capo poi rfkill e exit 0
<glpiana> Uzzi_, hai problemi alla luminosità ora?
<Uzzi_> si scnna
<glpiana> Uzzi_, gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<Uzzi_> al'avvio mi sparava la luminosità sempre al max
<glpiana> Uzzi_, e prima di exit 0 aggiungi ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> Uzzi_, salva e riavvia. vediamo se va
<Uzzi_> riavvio
<Uzzi__> aeropalno on, blth on wifi off
<glpiana> Uzzi__, ok, penso a qualcos'altro
<Uzzi__> :D
<glpiana> Uzzi__, modifica pure rc.local toglieno quell'ifconfig
<Uzzi__> done
<glpiana> Uzzi__, per il momento fatti un launcher col comando gksu rfkill unblock all
<Uzzi__> ok
<glpiana> poi prova a cliccarlo e vedi se la wifi funziona. devi provarlo dopo riavvio però perchè ora l'hai già dato
<Denny1> ciao
<kanazawa85> glpiana...non è strambo...il virtual pc di windows 7 lo fa
<gianpaolo> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con il mio ubuntu 11.10 riguardo la sospensione. Riesco ad entrarci ed a uscirvi perfettemente solo che per uscirvi devo necessariamente premere il tasto d'accensione. Se muovo tastiera e mouse non si smuove da dov'è. Al ritorno dalla sospensione funzionano comunque perfettamente.
<gianpaolo> Il mio netbook è un dual boot su windows 7 e con quello non ci sono problemi.
<gianpaolo> Eventualmente non abbiate consigli dove credete possa andare a chiedere?
<K99Brain> gianpaolo, quella non è la sospensione, ma è l'ibernazione
<gianpaolo> K99Brain, no no è la sospensione poiché il computer non si spegne (cosa che fa nell'ibernazione) in fatti niente schermata di BIOS boot, ne grub, ne altro. Un semplice bip e poi schermata di login. In fatti si riprende in 4-5 secondi massimo. Il problema è dovrebbe svegliarsi muovendo il mouse o usando la tastieta, ma niente debbo per forza di cosa premere il tasto di accensione. Cosa che mi è impossibile fare ogni volta poiché
<gianpaolo> K99brain, mi corteggi: anche usando tastiera e mouse integrati NON si sveglia.
<gianpaolo> K99brain, correttore automatico di cacca... Volevo dire: mi correggo:...
<gianpaolo> K99brain, Sorry :-)
<planetone> ciao
<planetone> scusate ma è la prima volta che uso questo mezzo e non ho la più pallida idea di come funziona
<virunga> planetone, come una comune chat, se hai una domanda inerente ubuntu sparala :)
<planetone> ok, grazie e scusatemi. ho appena installato una Lubuntu su un pc celeron con mobo intel e funziona tutto perfettamente. ho solo un problema, la webcam. su skype si vede da schifo.
<planetone> ho provato a configurarla tramite script usando libv4l (prima non si vedeva nulla). adesso vedo, ma malissimo e scuro. ho cercato on-line nei vari forum soluzioni ma nulla da fare.
<planetone> non so se a qualcuno di voi è giù capitato
<virunga> planetone, quale webcam usi?
<planetone> ho una webcam toshiba
<planetone> modello px1342e
<planetone> provata anche su ubuntu 11.10 e sulla 12.04 beta. me la riconosce subito e via script funziona. però sulla qualità nulla da fare.
<planetone> ho sentito che dopo la 10.4 ubuntu ha parecchi problemi con le webcam. almeno così ho letto nei forum. spero non sia vero
<virunga> planetone, hai provato a modificare il video output su Xv attraverso gstream-properties?
<virunga> *gstreamer-properties
<planetone> purtroppo già fatto. su gstream-properties ho provato già.
<virunga> planetone, il driver per la webcam c'è?
<planetone> ho provato anche altri programmi come pidgin e amsn. tutti uguali
<virunga> ciao phunker
<virunga> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò virunga
<virunga> planetone, è collegata via usb?
<planetone> eccomi scusa. si si è usb
<planetone> driver ufficiali non ci sono online. non ne ho trovati. però lubuntu la riconosce quando è collegata.
<virunga> planetone, per conferma prova a vedere cosa dice il comando lsusb
<Uzzi> glpiana: cmq ho notato che alla pressione del tasto fn+antennina, tira su solo il blth e non anche il wifi
<planetone> virunga, adesso sono sul pc del lavoro e non ho qui l'output. ho fatto lsusb ieri sera e mi ha dato un codice alfanumerico con scritto poi usb cam
<virunga> planetone, immagino tu abbia già provato la più nota strada di installare il pacchetto libv4l-0 e lanciare skype con l'opzione LD_PRELOAD=...
<virunga> Uzzi, è un samsung il pc?
<planetone> si si, è lo script di cui dicevo prima, scusa non ho specificato. LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<virunga> planetone, io non sono un esperto, non so come aiutarti. :P
<planetone> tranquillo virunga e grazie. era un tentativo ;-)
<planetone> direi l'ultimo visto che in rete mi dan picche ovunque, mi sa che cambio la webcam. grazie e ciao a tutti
<virunga> ciao
<virunga> Voi avete il file /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/cpu_cur_freq o nome simile?
<virunga> la mia cartella cpufreq è vuota
<Uzzi> no virunga un asus nuovo di pacca
<virunga> Uzzi, io ho lo stesso problema su un samsung, ho provato un po' di metodi per sistemarlo ma nulla. Però ho la fortuna che un bravo programmatore italiano ha creato un tool in python per sistemarlo e non solo
<virunga> Uzzi, tu hai provato a fare qualcosa?
<akis24> ciao
<virunga> tipo usare rfkill
<ma097> buona sera a tutti, sto provando ad utilizzare escputil per le varie operazioni con la stampante epson, controllo livelli, pulizia testine, ma una volta dato il comando non accade nulla, help me!!!
<virunga> akis24, hola
<akis24> sera virunga
<jester-> ma097: è da riga di comando
<jester-> ti fa un paio di esempi se lanci il solo escputil
<ma097> jester, si (sudo escputil -r /dev/lp0 -i)
<jester-> ma097: o raw
<jester-> a seconda del -sticass fa la funzione
<ma097> jester, ma r non sta per raw
<jester-> ma097: non ricordo 100%
<Uzzi> poche cose non caricare il modulo asus_wmi e rfkill senza passi avanti
<jester-> l'ho usato qualche anno fa
<ma097> jester, se tolgo -r mi chiede il dispositivo raw
<jester-> Uzzi: ausu? auguri
<Uzzi> si asus
<jester-> ma097: se non la trova è il /dev/ non giusto
<Uzzi> no dirmi così jester- son così felice del mio laptop.....
<jester-> Uzzi: è noto che asus e vaio sono indigesti a linux
<Uzzi> cacchio
<jester-> non potevi perdere un portaitile meno linux compatibile di asus
<jester-> prendere*
<Uzzi> davvero? pensavo il contrario
<jester-> Uzzi: è arcinota la cosa
<Uzzi> era cmq uno dei pochi con le caratteristiche che cercavo
<jester-> di sicuro con winzoz va come un treno
<gianpaolo> Suppongo che nessuno sappia come aiutarmi. Cercherò altrove. Grazie lo stesso. Buona giornata a tutti.
<jester-> gianpaolo: circa?
<Uzzi> jester-: mai avviato con winzoz, anzi ne ho richesto la restituzione dei $ di licenza
<jester-> Uzzi: eh ma di sicuro asus con linux rimarrà zoppo
<Uzzi> :(
<ma097> jester, il dispositivo mi sembra sia quello poiche non ve ne sono altri, il comando sembra che resti in attesa ma non produce alcun output
<gianpaolo> Jester-, Ho un problema con la sospensione. Il mio thinkpad x121e ci entra ma per uscirci debbo necessariamente premere il tasto d'accensione (è proprio sospensione non ibernazione, il computer non si spegne per cu no boot ne grub)
<gianpaolo> Jester- , Su win 7 va senza problemi. Ho cercato tramite Google ma niente. :-(
<jester-> gianpaolo: altro hw poco compatibile, guardato sui forum it e en per modello  se ci sono delle patch?
<jester-> gianpaolo: per winzoz i driver li fanno
<Uzzi> jester-: ma alla fine l'hd oramai gira gira non è sempre lo stesso tra le vaire marche?
<jester-> per linux  prendi robs compatible tipo intel o triboli
<jester-> Uzzi: non è l'hd il problema ma tutto il resto, da acpi all'audio
<gianpaolo> jester- io Ho cercato ma niente di niente. Probabilmente il problema non se Lo è posto nessuno visto che è un portatile. Io peró Lo uso anche come desktop riponendolo un un cassetto della scrivania. E sinceramente mi secca non poco uscirlo ogni volta.
<jester-> gianpaolo: è nuovo il pc?
<jester-> gianpaolo: installata la 11.10?
<gianpaolo> jester- Yes, provato xubuntu, mint, ubuntu (sia unity che gnome). Provato anche la 10.04 e ugual problema.
<gianpaolo> jester- prove che dimostrano la mia completa ignoranza Su come gestire questo problema. Speravo nella serendipità.
<jester-> gianpaolo: non è questione di release a parte che l'os è lo stesso e cambia solo l'abbiente grafico, ma è una questione di kernel che deve avere i moduli, prova la live della beta
<jester-> avanzando con i kernel molti driver vengono inclusi
<jester-> gianpaolo: o prova a mettere un kernel 3.2  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Dimachaerus> si può sottoscrivere un podcast per itunes su Banshee???
<BlacKira92> tentando di disinstallare delle applicazioni wine, devo aver cancellato qualche file di impostazione di unity, che ora ha un aspetto diverso... qualcuno mi può aiutare a ripristinarlo?
<Dimachaerus> black
<Dimachaerus> una causa persa
<BlacKira92> :(
<BlacKira92> cosa posso fare?
<Dimachaerus> questo canale è per i morti di sonno
<BlacKira92> veramente tempo fa mi hanno risolto un gran bel problema qui xD
<BlacKira92> qualcuno mi può aiutare a ripristinare unity allo stato iniziale?
<virunga> sapete dirmi quale file nel fs rappresenta mia scheda di rete?
<virunga> il socket..
<Serpico> ciao
<Drizamanuber> ubuntu 11.04 non mi rileva il cellulare nokia e7, come si fa?
<Drizamanuber> ubuntu 11.04 non mi rileva il cellulare nokia e7, come si fa?
<virunga> Drizamanuber, se conosci il tipo di filesystem del cellulare puoi montarlo usando il comando mount
<Drizamanuber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/851745/
<Drizamanuber> virunga: è un symbian
<Drizamanuber> andava abilitato l'usb sul telefono, scusate
<virunga> :D
<teknoid> salve a tutti sono un newbie riguardo a linux e ho da 2giorni installato ubuntu 11.10
<teknoid> è da 2giorni che sto provando a installare i driver per alfa awus036nhr
<teknoid> sono andato sul sito della realtek  per scaricare i driver (kernel-2.6.X/3.0.2)
<teknoid> il mio ubuntu ha kernel 3.0.0 generic
<teknoid> quindi non vanno bene???
<teknoid> il chipset è il rtl8192cu
<teknoid> io l'ho installato tramite il file   install.sh
<teknoid> l'adattatore wireless vede le reti, ma appena provo a connettermi tutto il sistema va in crash
<teknoid> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<teknoid> ce nessunooooo?????
<virunga> no, solo le bollicine
<virunga> teknoid, perdonami ma non so come aiutarti
<virunga> teknoid, secondo me la cosa migliore da fare è cercare su google se qualcuno ha già avuto il tuo problema e come ha risolto
<teknoid> hehe
<teknoid> è da 2giorni initerrotti che ci sto provando a googlare
<virunga> teknoid, non hai trovato nulla da provare?
<teknoid> purtroppo no
<teknoid> non so proprio che pesci pigliare
<virunga> teknoid, i driver per quale hardware sono?
<teknoid> dato che non me ne intendo per niente
<virunga> il direr
<teknoid> ok
<teknoid> è un adattatore wireless
<virunga> nome
<teknoid> chipset rtl8188ru
<teknoid> alfa awus036nhr
<virunga> il nome del dispositivo
<virunga> ok
<virunga> marca alfa?
<teknoid> alfa network si
<teknoid> ma i driver li sono solo per kernel 2.6.X
<teknoid> invece sul sito realtek ce una versione 2.6.X e 3.0.2
<teknoid> ma il mio kernel è 3.0.0 generic
<teknoid> e non potendo usare internet con linux al momento non posso aggiornare il kernel
<virunga> solitamente le versioni mantengolo la retrocompatibilità
<virunga> quale hai installato tu?
<teknoid> ah si?
<teknoid> quello realtek
<teknoid> ma io l'ho installato
<virunga> 3.0.2 o 2.6.x ?
<teknoid> e vede le reti
<teknoid> ma appena provo a connettermi va in crash tutto
<teknoid> è un unico driver per tutti 2 i kernel
<virunga> a
<teknoid> non capisco l'errore
<teknoid> perche le reti le vede
<teknoid> questo è il mio iwconfig:
<virunga> spiacente ma devo andare
<virunga> holaaaaaa
<teknoid> ralf@teknotown:~$ iwconfig
<teknoid> lo        no wireless extensions.
<teknoid> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<teknoid> eth1      no wireless extensions.
<teknoid> eth2      no wireless extensions.
<FloodBotIt1> teknoid: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<teknoid> wlan0     unassociated  Nickname:"<WIFI@REALTEK>"
<teknoid> Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<teknoid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/851774/
<teknoid> va bene
<teknoid> ciao virunga
<attempt> we
<pinco> ciao
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti
<Stek_Turku> qualcuno ha mai usato testdisk ?
<D4V|DE> nonostante il cestino è vuoto ogni file che provo a cancellare mi dice che è pieno e devo svuotarlo manualmente
<D4V|DE> xkè?
<jester-> Serpico: è un insieme di programmi fra i quali pothorec
<jester-> D4V|DE: cioè?
<D4V|DE> cioè non posso usare il cestino
 * Serpico si sveglia...
<D4V|DE> x eliminare ogni file devo usare shift + canc
<D4V|DE> x eliminarlo definitivamente senza passare dal cestino
<jester-> D4V|DE: non c'è svuota cestino?
<Serpico> jester-: si?
<jester-> Serpico: eh?
<D4V|DE> jester-, svuota cestino c'è ma è già vuoto e non me lo fa usare
<D4V|DE> risulta già vuoto
<Serpico> [21:49:20] <jester-> Serpico: è un insieme di programmi fra i quali pothorec
<stingray77> buonasera
<jester-> D4V|DE:vai in .local/share trash e vedi cancella a mano il contenuto delle cartelle
<jester-> .local/share/trash
<stingray77> avrei bisogno di un consiglio, su che versione installare
<D4V|DE> jester-,  ci sono stato e ci sono solo 2 carelle vuote "info" e "files"
<jester-> D4V|DE: quindi se sposti nel cestino si incazza?
<D4V|DE> yes
<jester-> D4- di sicuro cannibalizzato, prova a rianimare  resecare gnome
<D4V|DE> cioè?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubottu-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<D4V|DE> uso kde
<stingray77> vorrei tramite wibu installare una versione di ubuntu o derivate su un Acer Aspire One N270 1,66GHz con 1MB di ram, che cosa dovrei installare?
<jester-> D4V|DE: rinomina ala .kde
<D4V|DE> jester-,  adesso sembra funzionare
<jester-> stingray77: sarichi l aiso la masterizzi e installi
<jester-> !installazione | stingray77
<ubottu-it> stingray77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<attempt> ciao Serpico, il solito tab impazzito
<stingray77> ok do un occhiata
<Serpico> attempt: ciao si l'ho capito dopo aver letto..
<Serpico> prima ho scritto e poi letto :D
<Stek_Turku> la mia partizione /home di tipo ext4 (e criptata in fase di installazione) e' diventata partizione sconosciuta. Se non riesco a recuperarla (sto provando ad utilizzare testdisk) e la formatto in ext4 direttamente con gparted quando mi loggo con la mia utenza (oggi in pratica inserisco la password ma mi ritorna la schermata di login) cosa succede dato che le impostazioni della mia /home non ci sono piu'?
<alberto> ciao
<Stek_Turku> ciao
<alberto> ho un problema nn riesco a far passare l'audio tramite hdmi -.-'
<Stek_Turku> ahime' non sono un esperto, anche io sono in cerca di aiuto
<Serpico> alberto: spiegati
<alberto> ho attaccato il comp alla tele e voglio che si senta anche l audio
<Serpico> alberto: che schada video hai
<alberto> nvidia geforce gtx 560m
<Serpico> azz allora passo cmq prova con i driver dal sito
<Serpico> io ho risolto così
<raffa> buona sera
<raffa> ho un problema con hamaci
<raffa> qualcuno lo conosce
<raffa> ???
<N3m0> Salve signori
<N3m0> Sempre tutta questa vita qui?
<N3m0> :P
<raffa> chi conosce hamaci
<raffa> ???
<N3m0> dimmi
<shaibohane> hello i have a windows xp pc and I want to download an ubuntu OS in dual boot but i don't know which version is right for it. can u help me?
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-22
<N3m0> Hi, join in #ubuntu  this is italian channel and i speak only italian
<N3m0> Ma non c'è nessuno :(
<Bender> Salve, qualcuno che soffre di insonnia come me potrebbe darmi una mano?
<N3m0> in?
<Bender> Ho problemi a configurare la scheda per farla funzionare con jackd, ci provo da diverse ore ma nulla.
<Bender> sembra un problema legato ad ALSA o Pulseaudio.
<Stek_Turku> sorry ma non sono un esperto...
<N3m0> Cavolo pensavo in qualcosa di più semplice, sono nuovo e so solo le cose base
<Bender> :(
<N3m0> hai provato nel forum, alla sezione Hardware
<N3m0> ?
<Stek_Turku> io sto qui ed ho gia' chiesto aiuto per testdisk e il recupero di una partizione
<N3m0> Aprite una discussione sul Forum, sono in molti anche a quest' ora. Avrete di sicuro le risposte che cercate
<Bender> Stek_Turku, esiste qualche programma opensource per recuperare partizioni?
<Stek_Turku> io ho una chiavetta masterizzata con gparted
<Bender> N3m0, magari domani...
<N3m0> ;9
<N3m0> ;)
<Stek_Turku> ci sono vari tool
<Stek_Turku> tipo testdisk
<Stek_Turku> e photorec
<Stek_Turku> non so se anche ddrescue
<Bender> photorec lo conosco però tira fuori solo file conosciuti tipo jpg, bmp, doc etc
<Stek_Turku> testdisk
<Stek_Turku> recupera la partizione canellate o con errori
<Bender> ddrescue non lo conosco, ora controllo.
<Stek_Turku> e' come dd
<Stek_Turku> credo
<Stek_Turku> solo che un po' piu' spinto
<Stek_Turku> da quanto ho capito
<Stek_Turku> io con dd ho fatto la copia della partizione unknown
<Bender> che tu sappia funziona anche con i files cancellati per errore?
<Stek_Turku> e credo si possa fare anche con ddrescue
<Stek_Turku> ma non conosco bene quali sono le differenze poi dei due file immagine
<Stek_Turku> testdisk viene utilizzato da quanto ho letto in rete
<Stek_Turku> sia per i file cancellati che per le partizioni canellate/formattate
<Bender> sicuramente domani ad orari consoni potrai trovare aiuto, lo spero anche per il mio problema. Piuttosto se mastichi inglese ci sono 1500 utenti online sul canale Inglese #Ubuntu
<Stek_Turku> o con errori come nel mio caso
<Stek_Turku> posso provare... grazie
<Bender> figurati ;)
<Siphion> buona sera :)
<pac> ciao a tutti ho problemi con l'audio qualcuno mi può aiutare
<pac> avrei pure un problema con il dual monitor ma la precedenza dell'audio è primaria
<enzotib> pac, spiega
<pac> grazie
<pac> allor ho collegato una scheda audio via usb mi sembra che la veda ma non sento niente
<pac> nella schermata hardware la scheda cè ma niente suoni
<pac> sono in dual boot con ubuntu in windows tutto a posto
<pac> ho provato a collegare la scheda ad un altro computer ma è uguale
<pac> la scheda è un audio 2 dj
<enzotib> pac, aplay -l
<pac> scusa ma sono nuovo cosa vuol dire
<enzotib> pac, apri un terminale ed esegui quel comando
<enzotib> e poi metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> grazie faccio subito e riporto
<pac> **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware **** scheda 1: Audio2DJ [Audio 2 DJ], dispositivo 0: Audio 2 DJ [Audio 2 DJ]   Sottoperiferiche: 2/2   Sottoperiferica #0: subdevice #0   Sottoperiferica #1: subdevice #1
<pac> scusa non avevo letto
<pac> gasp come funziona ho incollatto
<pac> pardon l'indirizzo della pagina qual'è
<pac> funziona così
<pac> ho provato ma non riscontri
<pac> scusa enzo fammi solo sapere se devo aspettare non voglio essere insistente
<enzotib> !pastebin | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho fatto enzo ma so se hai visto
<pac> non
<enzotib> pac, l'indirizzo della pagina devi metterlo qui
<pac> come sempre le cose più banali
<pac> aspetta
<pac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852371/
<enzotib> pac, hai solo questa come scheda? non c'è una integrata?
<pac> penso di si ma non saprei come disattivarla dal bios non sembra di vederla ma prendi con le pinze quello che dico
<enzotib> pac, esegui il comando alsamixer, e fai uno screenshot
<enzotib> !image | pac
<ubottu-it> pac: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac> provvedo
<pac> mi dici così
<pac> Questo dispositivo audio non dispone dei controlli di riproduzione
<pac> devo installare alsa
<pac> sudo alsamixer?
<pac> ho provato niente dice sempre la stessa cosa
<pac> ho provato con f6 mi vede la scheda ma non succede niente vuoi sempre l'immagine ti può essere ancora utile
<enzotib> pac, fa vedere
<pac> che cosa
<enzotib> pac, la schermata
<pac> http://imagebin.org/200159
<Uzzi_> Buongiorno a tutti
<pac> sei riuscito a vedere la schermata oppure devo rifare qualcosa
<pac> buongiorno a te uzzi
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Dig> ieri ho scaricato il nuovo driver per la mia scheda di rete realtek. Ho ricompilato. ma non va un granchè bene. Ho sbagliato io a compilare o la realtek fa driver poco buoni?? questo è il read me del driver http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852387/
<glpiana> Dig, su che versione sei?
<Dig> glpiana, 11.10 CON 3.0.0-16-generic
<glpiana> Dig, da quel che leggo in quel readme il driver è per kernel 2.6
<glpiana> This driver supports RealTek RTL8187L Wireless LAN NIC for
<glpiana>      2.6 kernel:
<glpiana> Dig, dammi la riga lspci della scheda
<provolik> Salve a tutti
<Dig> glpiana, Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<provolik> Ho un piccolo problema: possiedo kubuntu 11.10, ma non riesco a far andare il microfono con skype. Con la 10.04 ero riuscito disinstallando pulseaudio, ma questa tecnica ora non funziona. Qualcuno ha già avuto e risolto questo problema?
<glpiana> Dig, e col driver che caricava di default che problemi avevi?
<Dig> glpiana, il driver l'ho preso qui http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#2
<glpiana> Dig, torno tra una ventina di minuti
<pac> Enzo sei riuscito a vedere la schermata?
<Dig> glpiana, ok
<pac> enzo e se rovassi a disabilitare la scheda audio integrata da bios però non capisco come mai da windows funziona tutto senza doverla disabilitare
<pac> ho provato a disabilitare la scheda audio integrata di un altro pc ma non funziona comunque
<pac> nessun aiuto?
<pocho> Ciao ragazzi qualcuno può dirmi come effettuare una ricerca di un file su tutto il disco? ho bisogno di recuperare un file ma non so dove è finito
<OverMe> pocho, sudo updatedb && locate nomefile
<pocho> overme posso mettere anche dei qualificatori per data?
<glpiana> pac_, che sistema usi?
<pac_> ubuntu 11.10
<pac_> non va bene?
<pac_> l'ho installato in dual boot
<glpiana> pac_, dalle impostazioni audio che apri dall'icona del voume non riesci a selezionare la scheda che vuoi usare?
<pac_> si la vedo ma non si sente niente
<glpiana> pac_, sì che va bene, è che prima non c'ero :) mi stavo informando
<pac_> ora sono su un altro pc e sto cercando di disabilitare la sche audio integrata da bios ma non so dove trovarla
<glpiana> pac_, puoi aprire queste impostazioni e andare sulla scheda "hardware" per rpendere una schermata?
<glpiana> !image | pac_
<ubottu-it> pac_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<OverMe> pocho, non con locate, dovresti usare find
<pac_> quindi ritorno sul computer in questione il bios non serve?
<glpiana> pac_, se da bios non si disattiva direi di no
<pac_> però non lo so in ogni caso con windows non ho dovuto farlo almeno che l'abbia fatto il tecnico che mi ha consegnato il pc
<glpiana> pac_, torna sul pc in questione e collegati qui con quello
<pac_> va bene
<pocho> puoi farmi un esempio tipo prima?
<pac_> ti serve la schermata della scheda audio
<Dig> glpiana, ci siamo?
<pac> qualè il linke per l'immagine
<OverMe> pocho, per che tipo di data vuoi cercare? ultimo accesso, ultima modifica, o cambiamento di stato?
<pac> gilpiana mi vedi
<glpiana> pac, Dig , un secondo
<pac> ok
<pocho> Un file creato oggi, ti spiego cosa mi è successo ho fatto una mv di un file in una directory e non mi ha dato alcun errore solo che ora non mi ritrovo il file ne nella directory di partenza ne in quella di destinazione
<pocho> ed ho il problema che ho una marea di file con lo stesso nome ma in date diverse
<pac> trovato il link
<pac> http://imagebin.org/200164
<pac> http://imagebin.org/200165
<pac> forse anche questa sarà utile
<glpiana> pac, dammi su pastebin l'output del comando lspci
<OverMe> pocho, non si può cercare per data di creazione
<pac> aspetta
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852429/
<pocho> ma cosa è potuto succedere durante il comando mv?
<OverMe> pocho, fai un: history | grep mv
<OverMe> e vediamo che comando hai dato
<glpiana> pac, passami: aplay -l
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852432/
<glpiana> Dig, come si comportava del kernel
<glpiana> ?
<Dig> glpiana, il problema del driver di default come quello che ha ora è che va lenta la connessione. arriva a un mega in download
<Dig> glpiana, vorrei capire se ho sbagliato io a compilare
<glpiana> Dig, anzitutto sei sicuro di stare usando il driver che hai compilato? in seconda istanza, hai provato a usare ndiswrapper col driver windows?
<glpiana> pac, dammi tutto l'output del comando
<akis24> giorno
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852435/
<Dig> ndiswrapper non l'ho provato ad installare quando ho visto il recente rilascio. che che io stia usando il driver nuovo non lo saprei dire. Io ho scompatato il driver gli ho dato make, sudo make install e ho fatto il reboot
<glpiana> pac, non so aiutarti. non ho mai visto sta scheda e non trovo niente al riguardo. comunque solo una ne vede. hai disabilitato l'altra da bios?
<glpiana> Dig, metto lsmod su pastebin
<glpiana> *metti
<pac> io no ma può essere che l'abbia fatto il tecnico che mi ha consegnato il pc probabilmente sarebbe andata in conflitto con la scheda esterna
<Dig> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852437/
<glpiana> pac, passami anche lsusb
<pac> nessuna speranza allora
<pac> devo ritonare a windows per forza
<pac> aspetta
<glpiana> Dig, dammi locate rtl8180
<Dig> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852439/
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852438/
<pocho> OverMe ecco cosa m'ha dato: $ history | grep mv 5       mv PROG_RIF_00144.PR.20120222060008 /appl/aq80124/q80/AE/bck 13      history | grep m
<OverMe> pocho, quello è il comando che hai dato?
<pocho> si mv ....
<OverMe> e in /appl/aq80124/q80/AE/bck non c'è quello che cerchi?
<pocho> no questo è il problema
<pocho> e non c'è piu nemmeno nella directory di partenza
<OverMe> fai vedere: ls -al /appl/aq80124/q80/AE/bck
<OverMe> !paste | pocho
<ubottu-it> pocho: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Dig, boh. prova ndiswrapper e vedi se la situazione migliora
<Dig> glpiana, quindi io ho fatto bene e il driver realtek che fa caXXre?
<glpiana> Dig, se trovi la rete lenta sarà il driver che non va bene
<pocho> i permessi:   rw-r--r--
<Dig> ok. grazie. ora litigo con ndiswrapper e ti farò sapere, grazie mille
<glpiana> pac, digita nel terminale pulseaudio --kill
<OverMe> pocho, scusa eh ma PROG_RIF_00144.PR.20120222060008 era un file o una cartella?
<pocho> OverMe, era un file
<pac> mi dice comando non trovato glpiana
<OverMe> pocho, e bck è un file o una cartella?
<pocho> OverMe, bck è un a cartella..
<OverMe> dall'output che mi hai dato non sembra. fammelo vedere tutto per favore
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852445/
<pocho> rw-r--r-- 1 pochoadmin
<OverMe> pocho, vabbè quando hai intenzione di postare l'output completo svegliami
<glpiana> pac, ???
<glpiana> <glpiana> pac, digita nel terminale pulseaudio --kill
<pocho> OverMe, purtroppo sono informazioni che non posso darti .......
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852448/
<glpiana> pac, ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<glpiana> torno tra poco
<glpiana> forse -.-
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852450/
<OverMe> pocho, se bck è una cartella le prime 3 righe dell'output non possono contenere informazioni riservate
<pocho> over posso scriverti in privato?
<OverMe> si
<pocho> come faccio?
<pac> nell'attesa di risolvere il problema audio qualcuno mi può aiutare ad installare la stampante perché non la trova!
<pac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/852458/
<pac> una dritta per la stampante?
<utente_> buogiorno c'è qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere un problema audio
<utente_> oppure di stampante
<utente_> oppure di multimonitor
<utente_> veramente ci sarebbe anche il problema del tablet pc
<utente_> sono testardo ma è dura entrare nel mondo linux da solo
<Serpico> ciao
<luk-> Buongiorno.
<StefanoM> Cari amici, da oggi vorrei sperimentare il sistema UBUNTU e i suoi derivati. Una domanda banale per un neofita come me: scaricando una qualunque delle versioni ISO e procedendo all'installazione su PC già dotati di Sistema Operativo Windows 7, si crea automaticamente un menù iniziale che mi richieda quale sistema operativo utilizzare al momento dell'avvio, o mi sovrascrive tutto o, peggio, mi cancella tutti i dati presenti in a
<StefanoM> Grazie in anticipo a tutti coloro che mi volessero fornire le migliori informazioni!
<luk-> Allora nel processo d'installazione ti verrà chiesto di installare ubuntu accanto a windows. Se utilizzi quella scelta ti comparirà la scelta all'avvio. Sei pratico del partizionamento?
<StefanoM> Sufficientemente
<luk-> Non so se si può dire partizionametno :D
<StefanoM> Prova a illustrarmi il procedimento, se ho difficoltà ti fermo, ok?
<luk-> Comunque basta scegliere durante l'installazione "Installa ubuntu accanto a windows" e all'avvio potrai scegliere fra ubuntu e windows senza cancellare i file su windows
<luk-> Allora durante l'installazione quando ti viene chiesto come installare ubuntu selezioni altro
<StefanoM> Ok
<luk-> Poi la prima cosa da fare una volta aperto il programma per le partizioni è (nel caso non avessi una partizione già vuota) rimpicciolire quella di windows
<StefanoM> Ok
<luk-> (assicurati di avere abbastanza spazio libero. Poi una creata quella partizione vuota ci clicchi sopra e fai crea partizione
<luk-> la imposti come root ovvero -> /  <-
<luk-> E come filesystem usi ext4.
<luk-> Così utilizzi una sola partizione.  Io sono solito crearne una con la /home così da avere da una parte i dati e da una parte il sistema operativo
<StefanoM> Ma lo fa automaticamente il programma di installazione o devo provvedere prima a creare una partizine sull'hard disk?
<luk-> Nono lo fai col programma durante l'installazione
<StefanoM> Ok
<StefanoM> Dopodichè, presumo dovrebbe continuare autonomamente l'installazione, procedere al riavvio del PC e al boot chiedermi quale SO utilizzare, giusto?
<luk-> sisisi
<StefanoM> Ok, grazie infinite. Procedo nell'esperimento e incrociamo le dita!!
<luk-> Figurati, buonafortuna :D
<StefanoM> PS: questo vale per tutte le versioni ufficiali di buntu, presumo!ù
<StefanoM> PS: questo vale per tutte le versioni ufficiali di Ubuntu, presumo!?!?
<luk-> sisi
<luk-> Sono fatti tutte allo stesso modo, cambierà la grafica ma il procedimento è lo stesso
<StefanoM> Di nuovo grazie! A presto!!!
<luk-> prego ciao
<luk-> Qualcuno se ne intende di registrazione desktop?
<luk-> Nessuno che ne sa qualcosa di registrazione desktop?
<glpiana> luk-, c'è recordmydesktop
<luk-> si io quello uso
<glpiana> luk-, e non funge?
<luk-> glpiana: il problema è che la ripresa non è fluida
<luk-> Sebbe setti 99fps
<luk-> sono su kde, e gli effetti grafici purtroppo mi servono in questo caso
<glpiana> 99 fps no sono un po' tantini?
<luk-> Appunto! ma più scendo e più perdo qualità.....
<glpiana> a 25 fps mi sembra che registri bene. ma magari dipende dalla scheda video e dai driver che usi. cos'hai tu?
<luk-> ho una ati hd6770M sono su portatile .
<glpiana> luk-, driver open o proprietari?
<luk-> proprietari
<luk-> ha due schede solo quelli mi funzionano
<glpiana> luk-, ok. io ho provato ora ma uso gli open.
<luk-> e che scheda hai?
<glpiana> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series]
<glpiana> quindi più sgrausa della tua
<luk-> mah...... saranno gli effetti grafici allora a disturbare la registrazione.
<luk-> comunque ti ringrazio
<glpiana> luk-, prova a dare recordmydesktp nel temrinale, parte subito a registrare. per interrompere dai ctrl+c e aspetta che finisca l'elabrazione. ti produce un out.ogv nella directory in cui stai
<glpiana> vedi se evitando l'interfaccia gtk migliora la situazione
<luk-> sto provando.
<luk-> no è peggiorato. Non mostra parti delle finestre o gli effetti li lascia a metà
<glpiana> ok, non so dirti allora
<luk-> ti ringrazio comunque
<pac> ciao a tuttiho dei problemi con un tablet pc posso avere una dritta?
<pac> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<pac> nessuno utilizza un tablet pc?
<Bender> Salve, sto tentando di installare ubuntu 11.10 su un altro pc. Sono riuscito a farlo partire solo con l'opzione nomodeset selezionata, altrimenti avevo errori grafici e si bloccava. Adesso ho un puntatore del mouse costituito da un quadrato di 1 cm di diametro tutto pieno di errori grafici, funziona ma vorrei il vostro aiuto per capire dove sta il problema.
<pac> aiuto per untablet pc
<glpiana> pac, prova a porre la domanda invece di dire continuamente aiuto aiuto. se qualcuno ha esperienza al riguardo ti risponderà
<glpiana> Bender, che scheda video monta il pc?
<Bender> glpiana, ciao. Una ATI HD 4xxxx non ricordo il modello esatto, ora ho fatto partire il live CD c'è un modo per saperlo da software o apro il case?
<glpiana> Bender, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<Bender> glpiana, ok...
<pac> grazie provvedo subito
<pac> Saluto tutti cordialmente e passo subito al mio problema (veramente sono tanti, ma uno alla volta). Ho cercato in tutti modi di fare funzionare ubuntu sul mio fujitsu t 900 in modalità tablet, ma niente da fare non riconosce l'orientamento della penna. Se ruoto lo schermo, la penna continua a scrivere come se fosse in modalità normale. Devo rinunciare definitivamente a ubuntu secondo voi? Grazie
<Bender> glpiana, ATI RV730, HD 4650
<glpiana> Bender, da livecd hai problemi grafici? o visualizzi correttamente tutto?
<Bender> glpiana, se avvio normalmente il livecd ho errori grafici e il sistema si firzza. Parte solo se seleziono "nomodeset" tra le opzioni di boot. Però il puntatore del mouse è un grosso quadrato di 1x1 cm pieno di errori grafici. Funziona ma ovviamente non è il massimo.
<glpiana> Bender, ok, quindi hai provato solo la live e non hai ancora installato, giusto?
<Bender> glpiana, esatto. Su questo pc gira solo la versione 8.04. Appena aggiorno a qualche altra distro ho errori grafici e freeze. Da poco ho voluto riprovare a metterci ubuntu. Per intenderci è il mio vecchio computer che dovrei passare a mia madre. Io lo usavo con la 8.04, poi ho comprato un'altra scheda madre e non ho avuto problemi.
<glpiana> Bender, che versione di live stai provando?
<Bender> glpiana, la 11.10
<glpiana> Bender, clicca in alto a destra e scegli impostazioni, poi vai sui driver aggiuntivi
<Bender> glpiana, nessun driver, sarà perche sono in una sessione live?
<glpiana> Bender, volevo comunque controllare
<glpiana> Bender, puoi porvare a installare e a vedere se dopo gli aggiornamenti e il riavvio ti propone i driver prorpietari
<glpiana> *proprietari
<glpiana> Bender, per impostare nomodeset all'avvio sopo aver installato sai come fare?
<Bender> glpiana, ok. Che mi dici di questa opzione nomodeset?
<Bender> glpiana, ecco ti stavo giusto domandando :)
<glpiana> Bender, che si usa spesso per bypassare i blocchi dovuti al tentativo di gestione dello splash
<Bender> glpiana, dimmi pure come settarlo in automatico se avessi bisogno, perchè non posso dire a mia madre di premere mille tasti o scrivere righe di comando :) :)
<glpiana> Bender, non conviene settarlo di dafault, perchp maagri dopo aver aggiornato non serve
<glpiana> *magari
<glpiana> Bender, comunque per metterlo in default editi 7etc/default/grub, dove vedi "quiet splash" modifichi in "quiet splash nomodeset", salvi il file e scrivi: sudo update-grub nel temrinale
<Bender> glpiana, ok grazie. Nel caso di un aggiornamento di grub, come per l'ordine dei sistemi operativi, dovrò risettare manualmente anche quest'opzione?
<Enzo_> ragazzi sono nuovo nn so come funziona qui ma ho bisogno d'aiuto..... sono nel posto giusto?
<glpiana> Bender, se sei abituato a 8.04 sappi che molto è cambiato in grub ;)
<glpiana> Enzo_, sì, chiedi e chi sa ti aiuta. sempre che riguardi il supporto a ubuntu e non robe tipo "chi mi da una spinta alla macchina che non si accende?"
<glpiana> !aiuto | Enzo_
<ubottu-it> Enzo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Enzo_> installare huawei e169 su ubuntu 11.04
<glpiana> pac, che versione di ubuntu?
<Bender> glpiana, si  diciamo che ho usato tutte le distro, ora sono alla 11.10...è che ho cambiato pc perchè non me le faceva installare :) Ora però dovendo riassemblare un pc per mia madre mi trovo con un  caro vecchio problema che speravo fosse risolto. La scheda madre ha un chipset VIA che non è proprio questo gran ché...ha sempre dato qualche problemino di compatibilità.
<glpiana> Enzo_, di qualche provider in particolare?
<pac> 11.1O
<Enzo_> della tre
<glpiana> Enzo_, non ci sono driver per linux sulla chiavetta?
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<Bender> glpiana, questo chipset è stato uno dei primi a supportare la PCI-E...figurati che nel bios mi ritrovo i parametri AGP 4x 8x e AGP aperture (MB) ;) Non esistono aggiornamenti di bios purtroppo, me la devo tenere così.
<glpiana> Bender, ho presente, avevo qualcosa di molto simile
<Enzo_> credo di no xkè nn la riconoce
<glpiana> Enzo_, quando la inserisci appare sul desktop?
<Enzo_> appare solo inserisci pin lo insrisco ma nn succede nulla
<Bender> glpiana, grazie per l'aiuto. Ora provo a mettere in pratica i tuoi consigli. A presto.
<glpiana> Enzo_, quindi viene riconosciuta come chiavetta per la connessione. altrimenti che pin ti dovrebbe chiedere?
<glpiana> Enzo_, vai sull'icona della connessione di rete e scegli modifica connessioni
<glpiana> Enzo_, poi vai in banda larga e dimmi se c'è già una connesisone
<glpiana> *connessione
<Enzo_> perdonami ma è la prima volta ke uso ubuntu e linux in generale mi diresti i passaggi precisi
<glpiana> Enzo_, sulla barra in alto, a destra vicino all'orologio vedi l'icona della connessione di rete?
<Enzo_> ok ci sono
<Enzo_> si la edo
<glpiana> Enzo_, se clicchi appare un menu e in fondo al menu c'è scritto modifica connessioni
<glpiana> Enzo_, se clicchi ti apre una finestra
<Enzo_> fatto
<glpiana> Enzo_, vai nella scheda banda larga o broadband
<Enzo_> banda larga mobile?
<glpiana> sì
<Enzo_> ok
<glpiana> vedi qualche connessione elencata?
<Enzo_> fatto
<Enzo_> no nessuna
<Enzo_> vuoto
<glpiana> clicca su aggiungi
<glpiana> ti mostra qualcosa di selezionabile?
<Enzo_> ok fatto huawei mobile
<glpiana> continua
<Enzo_> si
<glpiana> Enzo_, dimmi cosa ti chiede ogni schermata perchè io non ho una chiave qui per provare
<Enzo_> mi kiede l'operatore scelgo 3 visto ke è qullo e mi interesa
<glpiana> ok, poi?
<Enzo_> poi mi kiede ricaricabile
<Enzo_> anke qst e si
<glpiana> Enzo_, scegli il tuo piano tariffario
<glpiana> sotto c'è tre.it?
<Enzo_> si tr.it
<Enzo_> tre.it
<glpiana> Enzo_, vai avanti e dovrebbe chiederti applica
<pac> secondo voi risolvo qualcosa con questo:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996830
<Enzo_> noe utente e psw vuoto?
<glpiana> Enzo_, sì
<Enzo_> nome utente e password
<Enzo_> ok ok
<glpiana> Enzo_, salva e prova a connetterti
<Enzo_> sto provando
<glpiana> pac, dovremmo leggere 61 pagine? O.o
<glpiana> Enzo_, è il pc da cui sei collegato ora?
<Enzo_> si è qst
<Enzo_> sembra andare
<glpiana> Enzo_, beh se è questo prima disconnetti la connessione cavo o wifi che stai usando e poi provala
<glpiana> se no come fai a dire quale va?
<glpiana> oppure apri un terminale e scrivi: ifconfig
<glpiana> !paste | Enzo_
<ubottu-it> Enzo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Enzo_> scsa hai ragione
<pac> no forse nonè il caso ma al postomio che avresti fatto
<glpiana> pac, mi sarei messo a cercare su google pure io :)
<glpiana> pac, ma come l'hai installata?
<pac> dual boot
<glpiana> pac, da live usb?
<Enzo_> glpiana c6?
<pac> Wubi
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> pac, wubi? ma che hai? windows sul tablet?
<nicotano> ecco un'altra vittima di wubi
<glpiana> Enzo_, sì
<Enzo_> sono collegato cn la chiavetta
<Enzo_> tuuto alla grande
<pac> si seven
<glpiana> Enzo_, quindi ha funzionato :D
<Enzo_> nn so come rngraziati
<glpiana> pac, e lo hai installato senza prima provarlo?
<Enzo_> sei un grande mpare
<glpiana> Enzo_, un grazie è più che sufficiente :D
<Enzo_> ciaoooooooooo
<pac> prima l'ho provato suciavetta poi cd e sempre gli stessi problemi
<pac> chiavetta
<glpiana> pac, e riscontrando i problemi hai pensato di installarlo comunque. hai porvato solo la 11.10?
<pac> scusa ma calligrafer
<pac> sinon ho trovato wubi con 10.04 tanto decantato
<glpiana> pac, lasciamo stare wubi per cortesia che solo sentirlo mi fa venire il nervoso. ci sono le live usb apposta per provar ei sistemi di ubuntu
<pac> ho provato pure quella sai e ti dirò andava peggio di wubi
<glpiana> pac, boh. io di tablet non ho alcuna esperienza. continua a gogolare se qui nessuno sa aiutarti
<pac> il problema è che sul pc fisso niente scheda audio sul tablet niente penna ti scappa proprio di ritornare a windows
<Stek_Turku> salve a tuttiù
<Stek_Turku> qualcuno ha mai usato testdisk per il recupero di una partizione criptata (la /home in particolare criptata al momento della installazione) ????
<Bender> glpiana, ok...non parte. Come posso selezionare nomodeset all'avvio di grub, riga di comando o modifica voce menuù?
<Uzzi_> ho installato sul mio laptop kvm per lvaorare su macchine virtuali che mi porto a casa dal server dell'uffcio, Tutto ok tranne la config del network. leggo che bisogna non far gestire la rete da network manager perchè c'è bisgno della config per il bridge. è corretto o ho letto male?
<SuperTux> ciao a tutti..ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10 64bit....non riesco a vedere totalmente la mia ram... invece dei miei 4 gb di ram ne segna solamente 3... sicuramente non è rotto l'hardware perchè sono due memorie da 2g l'una...avete idee di come posso fare? tramite bios o sul terminale?
<LolMan> mi si chiude da solo skype quale può essere il problema?
<bodhibob> SuperTux, hai installato la 32bit
<bodhibob> uname -a
<SuperTux> bodhibob grazie per la risposta ma purtroppo non ho istallato la 32bt ma sono sicuro che è la 64bt ho controllato sulle informazioni di sistema dove mi dice: tipo di os 64bit
<akis24> buonasera
<enzotib> SuperTux, sudo lshw -short -class memory
<enzotib> !pastebin | SuperTux
<ubottu-it> SuperTux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SuperTux> enzotib sembrerebbe leggerle.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/852975/
<SuperTux> e grazie per la risp
<SuperTux> ma sulle info di sistema mi dice che ne legge solamente 3
<enzotib> SuperTux, free -m
<SuperTux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852981/
<SuperTux> ecco enzotib
<SuperTux> sembrerebbe ok
<SuperTux> no?
<enzotib> SuperTux, vediamo free -b
<SuperTux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852986/ ecco enzotib
<enzotib> SuperTux, non mi pare che siano visti tutti e 4
<enzotib> un po' di meno
<SuperTux> infatti sulle info mi dice solamente 3gb...
<SuperTux> come faccio a sttarlo bene?
<enzotib> SuperTux, a volte una parte è usata per la scheda video, ma non so come si può fare a vederlo
<SuperTux> ok
<SuperTux> ok
<SuperTux> pero nn è un 1gb riservato per la scheda video
<SuperTux> quanto sembra che ne manca?
<SuperTux> c0è un modo per migliorare ancora di piu le prestazioni del pc?^
<enzotib> SuperTux, sembrerebbe circa un 390MB
<enzotib> SuperTux, in cosa ti sembra che il pc soffra?
<SuperTux> enzotib,  penso che 390 li utilizzi per la scheda video perchè la sua è andata e quindi sto utilizzando quella della scheda madre
<SuperTux> ma non saprei il pc non è lentissimo ma il fatto di aver visto che leggeva solamente 3 gb di ram ho pensato poteva andare un po meglio
<SuperTux> e adesso mi è venuto in mente che magari
<SuperTux> con alcune opzioni il pc potrebbe essere piu fluido
<alberto> un lettore audio tipo winamp? audacious mi fa casini -.-'
<virunga> alberto, navigando un minimo sul software center ne trovi
<virunga> amarock
<orsetto> buonasera a tutti.
<virunga> clementine
<orsetto> Ho un problema. Stavo procedendo alla pulizia del mio pc formattando e rimettendo in sequenza prima win 7 e poi ubu 11.10
<orsetto> ma quando ho riavviato seven ice ecco la stranezza. il boot loader non si è sovrascritto lasciando intatto il vecchio grub
<orsetto> che però non riconosce nella partizione win la nuova installazione
<Stek_Turku> ciao a tutti. Mi sto apprestando ad usare testdisk sul mio HD (sda) per il recupero della partizione /home (partizione logica sda5 nella partizione estesa sda2) che dopo un ibernazione andata male (nel senso che il pc in realta' si spegne) da ext4 e' diventata partizione sconosciuta. Solo che con testdisk in realta' lavoro su tutto l'hd (sda) e quindi da quanto ho capito devo indicare anche la partizione di / che
<Stek_Turku> quella di swap altrimenti non vengono salvate. Qualcuno che ha gia' usato test disk puo' darmi "supporto", anche solo morale per questa operazione per me delicatissima?
<Stek_Turku> al momento a scanso di equivoci sto usando clonezilla per fare l'immagine di tutto l'hd (sda)
<Stek_Turku> ma clonezilla non fa la partizione di sda5 in quanto sconosciuta... sta usando dd... o porc
<Stek_Turku> 6 ore
<Stek_Turku> qualcuno sa se posso interrompere clonezilla senza fare danni?
<Stek_Turku> si ok C^c... mi immaginavo questi canali piu' ... piu' movimentati... non so
<KOVIUTY> scsusate ma se scrico Linux il mio sitema operativo verra cancellato???
<KOVIUTY> scarico*
<bodhibob> !installazione | KOVIUTY
<ubottu-it> KOVIUTY: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<KOVIUTY> non ho capito se quando scarico Linux i mie dati vengono cancellati oppure rimangono insieme al sistema operativo???
<bodhibob> no
<KOVIUTY> ok
<KOVIUTY> grazie
<bodhibob> è megglio che li leggi quei link
<KOVIUTY> ok
<bodhibob> s
<alberto> cmq ti consiglio opensuse 12.1 :D
<bodhibob> alberto, consigli del c....
<ErVito> lol, pubblicità gratuita ad un'altra distro
<KOVIUTY> scusate ho letto windovs vista ma funziona anke con 7???
<KOVIUTY> c'e qualcuno che mi risponde perfavore???
<alberto> opensuse 12.1 si
<ErVito> _-_
<bodhibob> !ops
<ubottu-it> Usate solo in caso di emergenza nel canale! twilight remix_tj jester- glpiana filo1234 Odo K99Brain fabio_cc enzotib Overme
<alberto> hahhahahhaah sto scherzando ;)
<KOVIUTY> ok grz
<bodhibob> alberto, se ti pice usare suse vai su un altra chat o smetti di fare il troll
<alberto> -.-'
<motto> Esiste una scheda pci pci-e ibrida dvb-t dvbs (magari 2) compatibile con linux?
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-23
<Siphion> buona sera
<Spread> Buongiorno. Ho appena installato Lubuntu sul mio pc, in rete ho trovato guide su come installare compiz ma una volta installato e attivato mi scompaiono i bordi delle finestre c'è una guida passo passo più precisa (io non la trovo)
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<Gaflana> Hi mafia!
<Gaflana> I need help
<Odo> Giorno
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/200335 si puo avere un aiuto per questo problema,non mi npermette di fare dei lavori...
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quando restituisce il prompt scrivi: df         e vediamo che esce
<OverMe> che roba è /host ?
<glpiana> OverMe, sarà sotto wubi
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> ah già
<skricciolo1981> si da wubi si
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/853707/
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, oki, ricontrolla col tool che stavui usando, ora dovresti avere più respiro
<skricciolo1981> cioe l operazione che stavo facendo e mi ha dato errore? glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, no, l'analizzatore di spazio, quello di cui hai postato una immagine
<skricciolo1981> eh non so come richiamarlo
<glpiana> -.-
<skricciolo1981> prima me lo ha aperto da solo visto che vi era un problema...
<glpiana> cercalo tra i programmi
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubottu-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/200347 glpiana
<OverMe> devi fare la scansione del filesystem (pulsante accanto alla casa)
<skricciolo1981> grazie OverMe sta facendo
<skricciolo1981> un attimo e posto
<glpiana> direi che va bene ora
<glpiana> disponibili 240 giga
<skricciolo1981> cioe solo il clean ha liberato tutto sto spazio?
<glpiana> no, è praticamnete come prima. ti ha liberato 0,1 giga
<skricciolo1981> finita scanzione,un attimo
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ma magari se spieghi cosa stai facendo e l'errore che ottieni si fa prima
<skricciolo1981> diceva che non avevo spazio
<skricciolo1981> di liberare cestino o eliminare file
<glpiana> ma chi?
<glpiana> diceva chi? il soggetto. il contesto
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/200348 glpiana
<glpiana> e soprattutto non capisco perchè continui a postare immagine di poca utilità ;)
<glpiana> caffè, a tra un po'
<skricciolo1981> aspe faccio l operazione che non andava,un attimo
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> adesso è andato,comunque era l estrrazione di un file da un archivio zip
<glpiana> ola
<virunga> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao virunga
<ber> salve, ho degli errori grafici su ubuntu 11.10. Il puntatore del mouse è un grosso quadrato pieno di tanti puntini colorati. I menù contestuali a volte sono neri e non si leggono le scritte.
<K99Brain> ber, lo faceva anche a me. sospetto sia colpa dei driver video, ma non ne sono sicuro
<K99Brain> ber, io alla fine ho preferito tornare al vecchio gnomew
<K99Brain> ber, al login, sessione gnome classic
<pitzalone> ciao. mi sapete dire come condividere la connessione inrenet key tramite router su un portatile?
<ber> K99Brain, è già installata sulla mia 11.10 o devo installarla in qualche modo? Ora sto usando Unity 3D
<K99Brain> ber, devi installare il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<K99Brain> ber, poi al login scegli come sessione la gnome classic
<ber> K99Brain, con sudo apt-get ?
<K99Brain> ber, si, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<ber> K99, grazie :)
<K99Brain> ber, oppure se vuoi mantenere unity, scegli unity 2D
<K99Brain> insomma, a scelta
<ber> K99Brain, unity 2D stesso problema :(
<pitzalone> ciao. conoscete qualche modo per condividere la connessione di un internet ket tramite router wifi?
<glpiana> pitzalone, che è un ket?
<massimo18> forse una key
<pitzalone> glpiana: internet key
<pitzalone> glpiana: sto frugando su google, ma non ne cavo fuori nulla
<glpiana> pitzalone, una chiave wifi?
<pitzalone> no quelle della vodafone
<glpiana> pitzalone, tu vuoi collegarti a internet con la chiave dati, tramite wifi passare la rete al router e collegare altri pc al router?
<pitzalone> si
<massimo18> pitzalone, vedi se ti è utile  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,374119.msg3827301.html
<glpiana> pitzalone, beh dovrai fare in modo che la tua wifi porti dati in ingresso al router e configurare il router affinchè li prenda dalla wifi e li distribuisca alle altre porte
<pitzalone> glpiana: già letto, ma non ne cavo fuori nulla
<go^> pitzalone, non è complicatissimo, ma ti devi sbattere un pò..devi usare iptables e /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<glpiana> massimo18, l'ha già letto
<massimo18> ok
<go^> non ho tempo di darti una mano purtroppo...
<pitzalone> go^: mi dai una mano! mi serve per lavoro
<pitzalone> glpiana: conosci il funzioanmento fi firestarter
<glpiana> pitzalone, non ho mai usato un firewall
<glpiana> !firestarte | pitzalone
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'firestarte' not found
<glpiana> !firestarter | pitzalone
<ubottu-it> pitzalone: firestarter is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<glpiana> !iptables | pitzalone
<ubottu-it> pitzalone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<go^> pitzalone, non conosco ste chiavette perchè non le ho mai usate..crea un interfaccia? c'è un programma che le gestisce? come funzionano?
<glpiana> go^, che io sappia vengono gestite da network manager
<glpiana> come qualsiasi connessione
<go^> glpiana, ma viene creata qualcosa tipo ethX o wlanX ?
<go^> asp
<glpiana> go^, viene creata, credo, una ppp qualcosa
<go^> ah ok
<go^> pitzalone, dovresti farti uno scriptino in bash
<go^> che parte all'avvio
<go^> ti posso dare una mano alla veloce
<pitzalone> go^: se riusciamo... proviamo
<pitzalone> go^: prima di tutto il cavo di rete.... devo metterlo su wan?
<pitzalone> o su 1
<ubuntu> salve a tutti ho problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS, chi puo aiutarmi?
<peppe84> ubuntu, !aiuto
<peppe84> !aiuto
<ubottu-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ubuntu> perche mi si blocca il processo di installazione di ubuntu 10.04 3lts'
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> qualcuno mi puo aiutare nell'installazione di ubuntu 10.04.3 lts?
<glpiana> ubuntu, controlla l'iso che hai scaricato
<glpiana> !md5sum | ubuntu
<ubottu-it> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> ubuntu, poi controlla il support quando avvii il cd
<ubuntu> ma io so che iso sto usando
<ubuntu> scusami
<ubuser> ciao, ho un piccolo problema con il pinning su ubuntu non capisco perchè non funziona: http://pastebin.com/9bckwx12
<glpiana> ubuntu, non hai capito che intendevo. hai aperto quella guida?
<ubuntu> no infatti scusami era per quello
<ubuser> (si dovrebbe capire dai comandi ma per chiarezza voglio prendere linux-source* da precise)
<glpiana> ubuser, scusa, perchè hai repo di oneiric e precise insieme?
<glpiana> ubuser, solo per imputtanare il sistema o anche per altri motivi?
<ubuntu> si ora l'ho aperta
<ubuser> per fregare il kernel di precise e usarlo su oneiric
<massimo18> lol
<ubuser> è una questione di pigrizia non ho voglia di scaricare i vanilla e applicarci tutte le patch di ubuntu :D
<glpiana> ubuser, non è il caso di fare così, rimetti a posto tutto come era prima. ti do il link da cui prenderlo
<go^> lol
<ubuser> voglio che si aggiorni da solo
<ubuser> altrimenti so come prendere il singolo pacchetto
<glpiana> ubuser, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ubuser> si ma poi devo andare a prenderlo ad ogni update
<glpiana> ubuser, qui non ti verranno mai dati consigli che portino alla autodistruzione del tuo sistema
<ubuser> perchè autodistruzione?
<ubuser> il pinning è una cosa normalissima
<glpiana> ubuser, perchè è quello a cui vai incontro mischiando i repository
<ubuser> non se si fa bene il pinning
<D4V|DE> aiuto! ho cambiato il timing della ram e ora il pc non parte più e nessun beep dalla scheda madre
<D4V|DE> cosa ho combinato?
<ubuser> così come voglio farlo solo linux-source verrebbe aggiornato il resto è bloccato da APT::Default-Release "oneiric";
<glpiana> D4V|DE, come l'hai cambiato il timing?
<D4V|DE> dal bios
<glpiana> D4V|DE, togli la pila che si resetta il bios
<D4V|DE> le ram sono ddr2 800 e io ho impostato 1066
<glpiana> ubuser, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<D4V|DE> ok provo subito
<go^> sit ogli la batteria e risolvi :)
<go^> perdi tutte le config del bios
<glpiana> D4V|DE, tienila staccata qualche secondo
<glpiana> go^, tornerà a quelle standard
<go^> D4V|DE, si non riattaccarla subito..vai con un minuto e vai sul certo
<D4V|DE>   pefetto ;)
<D4V|DE> grazie 1000 ragazzi ;)
<ubuntu_> ho problemi anche con md5sum
<glpiana> ubuntu_, spiega che problemi hai
<ubuntu_> quando sul terminale digito la mia versione, la risposta è command not found
<glpiana> ubuntu_, scrivi qui che comando dai
<ubuntu_> ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<go^> lol
<go^> sopratutto .iso al fondo è essenziale
<glpiana> ubuntu_, ma sei nella directory in cui è l'iso?
<glpiana> go^, sì, perchè il nome del file deve essere completo
<go^> glpiana, non ho letto del md5sum lol sorry
<ubuntu_> non capisco scusa
<glpiana> ubuntu_, tu apri il terminale e sei nella directory /home/tuoutente
<glpiana> ubuntu_, il file .iso è nella directory home o sta altrove, tipo in Scaricati?
<ubuntu_> ah ecco
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> quindi io apro il terminale e che comando do'
<ubuntu_> ?
<glpiana> ubuntu_, dimmi in che directory sta la iso e ti do il comando
<ubuntu_> cosa intendi
<ubuntu_> '
<ubuntu_> ?
<glpiana> ubuntu_, se il problema è il significato di directory dimmelo, la chiamo cartella se preferisci
<glpiana> in che cartella è la iso?
<ubuntu_> ma io non ho cartelle
<ubuntu_> ho il cd
<ubuntu_> lo sto solo provando
<ubuntu_> e non riesco ad installarlo
<ubuntu_> capito
<glpiana> ubuntu_, il controllo della iso va fatto sulla iso non sul cd, e va fatto prima di masterizzare per vedere se la iso è a posto
<ubuntu_> ah ecco perche non capivo nulla
<ubuntu_> ok
<glpiana> visto che non ti si installa si pensa a un problema di masterizzazione o a una iso scaricata male
<ubuntu_> io ormai ho il cd
<ubuntu_> quindi cosa mi conviene fare
<glpiana> ubuntu_, avvia il cd, quando vedi le icone in basso premi un tasto e  dopo aver scelto la lingua fagli fare il check del disco
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> dopo
<glpiana> ubuntu_, se il disco è ok, cerca di dirci in che punto dell'installazione si blocca
<Anto1> ciao
<ubuntu_> na parola
<Anto1> sapreste dirmi come "far ricordare" a ubuntu che l'hd usb è condiviso ?
<virunga> Anto1, condiviso che significa?
<ubuntu_> un' ultima cosa, riesco a fare partire la prova solo in modalita per assembatori, è l'unico modo per farlo partire, cosa mi dici?
<Anto1> in lan
<Anto1> nel senso che ho condiviso un po' di cartelle con samba
<Anto1> fin qui tutto bene
<Anto1> ma ogni volta che riaccendo l'hd usb devo ricondividerlo
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> Anto1, viene montato sempre nella stessa directory? samba è configurato per quel percorso in particolare?
<virunga> nicotano, salve
<Anto1> si
<nicotano> ciao virunga
<Anto1> samba è configurato attraverso samba-config
<Anto1> un  utility che ho trovato in una guida
<glpiana> Anto1, il disco è motato all'vio del pc?
<glpiana> *avvio
<Anto1> no, si monta automaticamente quando lo accendo
<glpiana> Anto1, allora quando lo accendi riavvia il servizio samba
<Anto1> dici che funziona anche se non vedo il simbolo della cartella condivisa ?
<glpiana> Anto1, prova. io non uso samba
<Anto1> ultima domanda
<Anto1> per i permessi di lettura/scrittura delle cartelle contennute nell'hd usb devo fare qualche procedura aprticolare ?
<glpiana> Anto1, è formattato in ntfs?
<Anto1> credo fat
<Anto1> ora controllo
<Anto1> ... non mi oriento con Unity
<Anto1> non riesco a trovare il comando per vedere il fs
<glpiana> Anto1, che programma vuoi usare? da terminale digita: sudo fdisk -l          e lo vediamo al volo
<glpiana> !paste | Anto1
<ubottu-it> Anto1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Anto1> last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40700
<glpiana> O.o
<Anto1> fatto
<glpiana> Anto1, l'indirizzo della pagina please
<Anto1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854004/
<glpiana> Anto1, hai già fatto tu l'estratto del disco in questione?
<glpiana> non c'è spionaggio di solito su questo canale :)
<Anto1> ho lanciato il comando direttamente su hdc che dovrebbe essere l'hd usb
<glpiana> Anto1, ok, comunque è ntfs
<glpiana> per cui che io sappia niente permessi
<glpiana> Anto1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<virunga> Ogni tanto ,su un pc vecchio che ho, mentre lo sto utilizzando si spegne lo schermo perchè non riceve più il segnale analogico via vga, secondo voi è il software o l'hardware? Avete dei suggerimenti per diagnosticare se qualcosa è andato storto, qualche log...?
<virunga> Ubuntu 11.10
<Anto1> ok ti ringrazio
<glpiana> virunga, i log sono sotto /var/log. per controllare se il problema è hardware non so aiutarti
<nicotano> virunga, ovviamente hai disabilitato il salvaschermo
<virunga> nicotano, lo schermo si è spento metre scrivevo una email quindi non penso c'entri il salvaschermo
<virunga> che non so se abilitato o meno. Cmq controllerò
<nicotano> potrebbe essere un piedino del connettore che non fa bene contato
<nicotano> contatto*
<virunga> nicotano, ah, allora provo a da un'occhiata ai log e poi magari sostituisco anche il cavo, visto che ne ho un po'
<virunga> grazie
<akis24> riciao
<nicotano> virunga, potrebbe anche dipendere dalla scheda video che si surriscalda
<virunga> nicotano, sì, c'ho pensato, ma era acceso da poco e il problema accade un po' casualmente
<virunga> apparentemente :P
<jester-> "'
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<virunga> poi è successo qualche volta che si bloccasse il so, ma dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento ha smesso
<virunga> ciao jester-
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Chat7925> go: ci sei?
<jester-> Olà nicotano  virunga
<nicotano> ;)
<virunga> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<virunga> attraverso il log del kernel ho identificato cosa succede: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854039/
<virunga> le operazioni riportate ciclicamente si ripetono fino a quando non ho fozato lo spegnimento del pc
<Badula> ciao qualcuno mi può spiegare come overclockare il sony ericsson u5 o come installare android 2.3 gingerbreade ? l'ho fatto con altri telefoni ma non trovo il modo di farlo con questo
<virunga> sto parlando del problema dello schermo che si spegne
<virunga> prima descritto
<glpiana> !chat | Badula
<ubottu-it> Badula: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<virunga> se qualcuno vuole darmi una mano a capire cosa succede o darmi dei mezzi per capirlo, gli sarei molto grato
<glpiana> virunga, il kernel non è aggiornato, per cominciare
<virunga> glpiana, osteria, da cosa l'hai capito?
<virunga> non sono ironico, sul serio.
<glpiana> virunga, c'è scritto :)
<glpiana> virunga, riga 7
<virunga> glpiana, ahn... allora faccio l'aggiornamento del kernel e poi provo a fare un fix creato da ATI per questo problema che ho trovato online.
<virunga> grazie
<glpiana> virunga, fix che riguarda i driver open?
<virunga> glpiana, no, proprietari di ATI
<glpiana> virunga, ma tu stai usando i radeon
<virunga> glpiana, con la ricerca dei driver aggiuntivi dalle impostazioni non trova nulla. Dici che posso cmq installarli manualmente, scaricandoli dal sito?
<virunga> di ATI
<glpiana> virunga, no, lascia stare se il gestore non te li propone
<glpiana> rischi solo di far danni per nulla
<virunga> glpiana, ho visto che il bug è già stato segnalato, dunque aspetterò che venga aggiustato. :)
<virunga> parlo dei driver open
<glpiana> virunga, intanto aggiorna il sistema. i driver radeon sono nel kernel, quindi aggiornando aggiornerai anche quelli
<virunga> glpiana, ok
<virunga> glpiana, grazie mille
<glpiana> :)
<Uzzi> Ciao a tutti
<AngelForget> sera a tutti
<AngelForget> scusate cè un canale su lubuntu ?
<glpiana> AngelForget, questo va bene
<AngelForget> a perfetto pensavo che era solo x ubuntu anche se è la stessa famiglia giusto ?
<giacomo172> Ciao a tutti,
<giacomo172> volevo chiedere se siete in molti ad avere problemi con l'uso della sospensione e ibernazione
<glpiana> giacomo172, spiega che problemi hai e chi sa ti aiuta. non fare sondaggi :)
<glpiana> AngelForget, per tutte le derivate ufficiali di ubuntu
<giacomo172> non riesco a fare funzionare la sospensione ed ibernazione
<giacomo172> se clicco su sospendi il computer entra in sospensione ma quando clicco per riattivarlo si riavvia da 0
<glpiana> giacomo172, so poco di sospensione, ma controlla quanto hai di swap
<glpiana> giacomo172, dai nel temrinale il comando: free
<glpiana> !paste | giacomo172
<ubottu-it> giacomo172: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> giacomo172: quanta ram hai
<jester-> se la swap lè pusè piscinina è normale che succeda
<giacomo172> sono alle prime armi, ma con dimensione di swap ci siamo è in largo eccesso sono 7 Gb
<glpiana> giacomo172, è de attiva? tui appare dando free?
<giacomo172> ho postato sul link l'output del comando free
<glpiana> *ti
<glpiana> giacomo172, dacci il link alla pagina
<giacomo172> http://paste.ubuntu.com/854104/
<pamaverk> salve, stavo cercando di spostare il launchbar di unity in basso (versione ubuntu: 11.10). Non ci sto riuscendo, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<glpiana> giacomo172, io non so aiutarti
<giacomo172> ;) grazie cmq!
<AngelForget> scusate se vi interrompo io vorrei ottimizzare il mio ssd con lubuntu   ho un aceraspire one 16 g. ssd
<pamaverk> volevo farlo seguendo questa guida: http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/unity-bottom-launcher/
<pamaverk> ma il ppa da errore 404
<glpiana> pamaverk, non seguire guide esterne anzitutto
<glpiana> pamaverk, e se scendi lungo quella pagina ci sono i commenti in cui puoi postare i tuoi problemi
<pamaverk> già ma purtroppo il sito è da 4 mesi senza un'aggiornamento
<glpiana> pamaverk, qui non c'è supporto su repository esterni e sui pacchetti confezionati da terzi
<glpiana> pamaverk, ecco, quello avrebbe dovuto farti pensare :)
<pamaverk> ok
<pamaverk> volevo finalmente personalizzare un po' ubuntu e oltre a spostare la launchbar avevo anche intenzione di cambiare tema
<pamaverk> anche qui ho grosse lacune
<glpiana> pamaverk, con gnome-tweek-tool che è nei repo qualcosa puoi cambiare, ma non molto
<pamaverk> ok, grazie. Un'ultima domanda: ubuntu software center ci mette 25 secondi circa ad aprirsi.
<pamaverk> Posso velocizzarlo in qualche modo?
<pamaverk> (Con altri programmi non ci sono problemi di lentezza)
<AngelForget> come si attiva la funzione trim su lubuntu
<AngelForget> ?
<jester-> pamaverk: pc debole?
<pamaverk> non tanto, velocità normale insomma. E' che solo l'ubuntu software center è così lento, gli altri programmi
<pamaverk> si avviano abbastanza velocemente (http://www.ciao.it/Samsung_R519_FA01__1369672)
<jester-> pamaverk: installa snaptic che è anche meglio
<jester-> synaptic
<pamaverk> infatti uso quello :)
<AngelForget> jester-, sai come posso ottimizzare il mio ssd  da 16g. con lubuntu
<jester-> AngelForget: in che senso
<AngelForget> velocizzarlo ed attivare la funzione Trim
<giacomo172> ricompilando il kernel secondo voi si potrebbe riuscire a risolvere problemi di sospensione?
<jester-> giacomo172: la swap quanto è grande
<jester-> e quanta ram hai
<alberto> come faccio a sapere i server linkati a irc.netsplit.de
<giacomo172> la swap è 7gb ram 4
<jester-> giacomo172: prova a mettere un 3.2  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Carlin0> alberto, sei offtopic qui cmq → /links
<giacomo172> se c'è scritto amd64
<giacomo172> si riferisce al processore ? o al fatto che è un 64bit
<giacomo172> sul mio pc ho un core intel i3
<jester-> giacomo172: dipende dal sistema che 386=32 bit amd64=64 bit
<jester-> giacomo172: getconf LONG_BIT
<jester-> cosa dice
<giacomo172> è un 64bit
<jester-> allora serve il kernel amd 64
<giacomo172> jester: è cosa molto complicata compilare un kernel?
<giacomo172> ;)
<giacomo172> ho scaricato linux 3.2.7 da questo link http://www.kernel.org/
<giacomo172> trovato sul wiki di ubuntu
<Carlin0> giacomo172, segui il link di jester- e li trovi già compilati
<Carlin0> jester-> giacomo172: prova a mettere un 3.2  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nicotano> buonasera
<giacomo172> una volta scaricato cosa devo fare?
<Anto1> ciao, ho un hd -fat32- a cui non riesco ad accedere dalla rete domestica, sapete darmi qualche dritta?
<giacomo172> sto scaricando http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.7-precise/
<Carlin0> giacomo172, se scarichi dal link di jester- sono già in formato deb con un doppio click li installi
<Carlin0> quelli da kernel org è + complicata la storia
<giacomo172> ahm!
<jester-> giacomo172: prendi oniric se hai 11.10
<nannes1> Ciao ragà! A scuola io e un paio di amici abbiamo avuto il permesso del preside per "rimettere a lucido" un'aula d'informatica in disuso.
<nannes1> Ovviamente ho deciso di usare Ubuntu! :D Ho deciso che la rete sarà basata su un unico server, che avrà il ruolo di -GestioneUtenti - FiltroDNS - CentroAggiornamento. In tutti gli altri pc mettero xubuntu o roba leggera comunque. Mi serve aiuto x un paio di cose:
<nannes1> - è possibile installare ubuntu in tutti i client contemporameamente, "pilotando" tutto dal server?
<nannes1> - quale software consigliate per la gestione degli utenti?
<FloodBotIt1> nannes1: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giacomo172> il mio "problema" è risolvere il fatto che il pc no ne vuole sapere di andare in sospensione o ibernazione
<jester-> !installazione ! nannes1
<ubottu-it> jester-: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !installazione | nannes1
<ubottu-it> nannes1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giacomo172> o meglio entra o almeno sembra entrare in sospensione, ma quando cerco di riattivarlo il pc si riavvia
<nannes1> :O whoo bellaaa!! buona jester con l'installazione ci siamo. Invece per gli aggiornamenti cosa dici? Se si mettono a scaricare contemporaneamente tutti i PC mi intasano tutto!!
<nannes1> il server può fare da centro aggiornamenti
<nannes1> ?
<jester-> nannes1: dipende dalla banda e dal server che hai
<jester-> piu dalla banda che dal server
<nannes1> jester-: il server è una bestia..... la banda non tanto(per questo sto chiedendo).. :(
<jester-> nannes1: poca banad poco tutto
<jester-> banda*
<nannes1> ma guarda che è una rete locale! fra di loro i PC vanno a  1Gb/s ...!
<nannes1> quindi fra server e client va veloce
<jester-> nannes1: se hai una banda che scarica piano va divisa per tutti i pc in rete che chiedono una connessione
<jester-> se hai la 500 non vai come la bmw
<nannes1> -.-"""""" ma no -.-""" infatti con "server che fa da centro aggiornamenti" volevo dire: il SERVER li scarica.......(solo LUI, da internet). A quel punto la manda a tutti i pc in rete!!
<pitzalone> ciao. mi sapete dire come si può condividere la connessione di un internet key tramite router?
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<jacopo> salve sono un utente alle prime armi, volevo affacciarmi a ubuntu ma sono bloccato dalla scelta fra desktop e server.Che differenza c'è? quale è la più semplice?
<ZiaBuK>  
<OverMe> jacopo, server serve per i server non per i pc domestici, prendi desktop
<jacopo> ah quindi desktop. benissimo
<jacopo> un'altra domanda non ho capito bene cosa vuol dire partizione, che cosa implica?
<virunga> server server per i server sembra una filastrocca
<virunga> jacopo, partizionare un hard disk significa dividerlo in parti logiche. Le parti sono viste poi come se fossero hard disk diversi.
<virunga> logiche non è il termine adatto
<virunga> jacopo, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partizione_%28informatica%29
<ZiaBuK> A chi devo chiedere per la cloak?
<pitzalone> jester-: ci sei?
<pitzalone> ciao. mi sapete dire come si può condividere la connessione di un internet key tramite router?
<OverMe> !cloak | ZiaBuK
<ubottu-it> ZiaBuK: Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Brontolo> Sera a tutti
<Brontolo> Sapete dirmi come mai ubuntu prende sempre più spazio nell' HD?
<OverMe> in che senso?
<Brontolo> mi ritrovo sempre meno spazio pur non installando niente di nuovo
<OverMe> Brontolo, prova a dare un sudo apt-get clean
<OverMe> e vedi se si libera un po' di spazio
<Brontolo> Ok! grazie.Provo poi ti faccio sapere
<OverMe> con "analizzatore di utilizzo disco" puoi vedere cosa ti occupa spazio
<Brontolo> Vero non ci avevo pensato. Faccio prima questo controllo
<ZiaBuK> grazie OverMe
<ZiaBuK> in che canale devo andare per richiederla?
<pitzalone> ciao. mi sapete dire come si può condividere la connessione di un internet key tramite router?
<nannes1> pitzalone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Condivisione_connessione_tramite_ethernet
<nannes1> pitzalone: però secondo me non sarà proprio un razzo... già è lenta da sola... :P
<pitzalone> nannes1: MI INTERESSA COLLEGARLI
<nannes1> !maiuscolo, pitzalone ;)
<ubottu-it> nannes1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nannes1> !maiuscolo | pitzalone ;)
<ubottu-it> pitzalone ;): Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<pitzalone> nannes1: scappato
<nannes1> np
<pitzalone> nannes: già provato! niente!
<nannes> prova a pingare un pc con l'altro
<pitzalone> nannes: intendi il comando ping ecc.
<nannes> certo
<pitzalone> dipende dal comando che doò
<nannes> mm no non abbiamo le idee chiare qui xD
<pitzalone> nannes: sei pratico?
<nannes> allora, vai nel computer 1 e scrivi "ifconfig".
<nannes> vai nel computer 2 e fai lo stesso. Poi incolla quel che c'è scritto sul pastebin
<nannes> !pastebin | pitzalone
<ubottu-it> pitzalone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> pitzalone: con "non abbiamo" intendo non hai XD
<pitzalone> nannes: ma nell'altro non ho connessione
<go^> pitzalone, sono già in rete
<go^> nannes, sono già in rete..
<nannes> pitzalone: dimmi almeno che c'è scritto dopo "indirizzo inet:"
<go^> desktop con chiavetta= 192.168.1.1
<nannes> go^: ?
<go^> portatile= 192.168.1.2
<go^> sono in pausa studio pitzalone :)
<nannes> scusa, ma chi sei go^ ?
<nannes> :D
<pitzalone> go^: ci sei?
<go^> pitzalone, si :)
<Bender> Alkalosis, ci sei?
<go^> pitzalone, sto pochissimo..prova a seguire la guida che ti ha dato nannes, tramite gui sarà semplice..e magari lui ha avuto esperienze con chiavette
<go^> io non ne ho mai usata una in vita mia sinceramente :P
<pitzalone> go^: se dò 192.168.1.1 non mi dà errore
<go^> i pc stamattina si vedevano in rete..si vedevano
<go^> pitzalone, devi condividere la connessione, con ubuntu non l'ho mai fatto ma penso che la guida che ti abbia dato nannes vada più che bene..semplice semplice, tanto non penso ti serva qualcosa di avanzato nella condivisione
<pitzalone> quindi cosa posso fare?
<go^> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Condivisione_connessione_tramite_ethernet
<go^> vai sul desktop, sistema -> preferenze -> connessioni di rete
<go^> poi cerca la connessione della tua chiavetta (in materia sono ignorante)
<go^> modifica --> impostazioni ipv4 --> alla voce metodo seleziona "Condivisa con altri computer"
<pitzalone> avevo provato e nulla
<go^> nannes, ma che tu sappia c'è qualcosa di diverso in ste connessioni con la chiavetta?
<nannes> go^: no si possono condividere anche loro. Però forse c'è bisogno di una cosetta in piu'
<go^> io le ho fatte per ethernet..ma con la chiavetta mai e non funge con due righe di iptables mah
<pitzalone> nannes: ma devo impostare sul server o sul client
<nannes> sul server! quello con la pennina!
<pitzalone> nann
<pitzalone> nannes: riprovo
<nannes> pitzalone: forse è colpa di DHCP.... dovresti usare gli ip statici
<go^> nannes, gli ip sono statici..si vedono tra loro desktop e portatile (c'è in mezzo un router)
<nannes> ottimo.... mi dai indirizzo di pc1, pc2 e router? (locale)
<nannes> go^: e nel server c'è qualche firewall che può bloccare?
<Lenn> Buona sera a tutti, ho disinstallato Conky con il comando "Sudo apt-get remove --purge conky" ma ora è rimasto un quadrato nero in alto a sinistra della schermata con varie informazioni di sistema, è comparso dopo che ho disinstallato il programma, come lo levo?
<go^> nannes, secondo iptables -L no
<nannes> perfetto
<go^> nannes, desktop con chiavetta 192.168.1.1, portatile 192.168.1.2
<go^> router bo (chissene?)
<go^> dns gli ho fatto impostare 8.8.8.8
<go^> il portatile riusciva a pingare il desktop stamattina..
<go^> quindi anche a livello di router dovrebbe essere ok
<nannes> go^: chissene? lol XD router e pc devono avere la stessa maschera di sottorete
<nannes> (vuol dire che i primi tre numeri devono essere uguali)
<nannes> lo sono?
<go^> ma si vedono..
<go^> bu
<go^> o magari vedeva il router stamattina e non il desktop
<go^> cmq si è vero
<go^> 255.255.255.0
<go^> io ho na partita di calcio che inizia fra 15 minuti, scappoooo :D se riesci dagli una mano tu nannes ...
<nannes> lol.. ok se mi ascolta proviamo, un minuto!
<nannes> pitzalone: ci sei?
<pitzalone> nannes: aspetta... ho clineti
<pitzalone> nannes: inizia a dirmi
<nannes> vai nel client e scrivi
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<nannes> sudo ip route add default via [IndirizzoROUTER]
<nannes> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nannes> !pastebin | pitzalone, incolla l'u.timo comando
<ubottu-it> pitzalone, incolla l'u.timo comando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pitzalone> cosa vuol dire inidirzzo router?
<pitzalone> idirizzo router????
<akis24> ciao
<pitzalone> nannes: ci sei?
<pitzalone> nannes:
<nannes> scusa
<pitzalone> cosa vuol dire indirizzo router?
<nannes> ops ho sbagliato volevo dire idirizzo gateway
<nannes> che vuol dire IP del computer con la chiavetta
<pitzalone> nannes: quindi 8.8.8.8?
<nannes> quindi diventa cosi pitzalone:
<nannes> sudo ip route add default via 192.168.1.1
<nannes> il tuo amico mi ha detto cosi prima
<pitzalone> nannes: no such process
<nannes> -.- ma chi l'ha messa su quella rete -.-""""""""
<pitzalone> nannes: ma non ci sto capendo piu' niente
<nannes> pitzalone: e io di meno!! il tuo compagno go^
<nannes> non capisco perchè come dns abbia messo quello poi....
<nannes> per forza non funge poi -.-
<pitzalone> nannes: riniziamo da capo?
<nannes> O.O
<nannes> ok da.. facciamo con ordine... e in frettaa!!!!!!
<pitzalone> nannes: ok
<nannes> vai nel server e scrivi questi due comandi
<nannes> ifconfig
<pitzalone> nannes: su?
<nannes> sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf
<pitzalone> server?
<nannes> nel computer dove c'è la chiavetta
<nannes> per capirci ora lo chiamiamo "server" ok??
<pitzalone> ok
<nannes> ifconfig
<nannes> sudo cat /etc/resolv.conf
<nannes> e incolla tutto qui
<nannes> !pastebin | pitzalone
<ubottu-it> pitzalone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854306/
<nannes> pitzalone: e l'altro
<nannes> ?
<pitzalone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854308/
<nannes> pitzalone: ora anche quest'altro
<nannes> sudo arp -a
<nannes> incollalo pure qui
<pitzalone> nannes: non ha dato risposta
<nannes> looool incredibile l'ho detto io che è fatto alla cacchio quel net
<nannes> pitzalone: posso sapere che router è??
<pitzalone> nannes: quindi?
<nannes> il modello
<pitzalone> nannes: coa si fa?
<nick00> Buonasera a tutti. Vorrei fare un dual boot 7/Ubuntu, dovendo installare il sistema ex-novo mi consigliate di installare prima 7 o ubuntu?
<akis24> prima 7
<nannes> pitzalone: ti ho detto che mi serve il modello di router!! vanno reimpostati gli ip anche di quello
<akis24> se no elimina grub... e non puoi avviare
<jester-> nick00: orima 7 sulla prima aprtizione poi ubuntu dove ti patre
<jester-> pare*
<nick00> Grazie akis24 e grazie jester
<akis24> di nulla :)
<pitzalone> nannes: non avevo letto... tp-link tl-wr542g
<nannes> pitzalone: ok si può fare.... però vorrebbe dire una serie di seccature (perchè ti si disconnette e non si riconnette finchè tu non li imposti bene, perciò devi segnarti tutta la procedura e poi farla senza l'aiuto della chat)
<pitzalone> ok
<akis24> tp-link tl-wr542g dico la mia per esperienza trascorsa in questi giorni... non si riusciva a effettuare dcc nonostante fossero aperte porte ecc
<pitzalone> nannes: carta e penna?
<nannes> quindi se quel tuo amico lo può fare è meglio... una volta che reimposta gli ip e i dns come si deve
<nannes> possiamo parlare di condividere connessione
<pitzalone> nannes: non ero un amico, ma un utente della chat
<pitzalone> cosa mi dite di fare?
<nannes> lol.. per me.... devi farti cambiare gli IP da uno che lo sa fare e poi tornare qui
<nannes> tutti del tipo 192.168.1.x
<nannes> e come DNS metti gli opendns
<pitzalone> se provassi a resettare il router?
<nannes> lol.. uhm... è connesso anche all'adsl ?
<nannes> o c'è solo per connettere i due computer
<pitzalone> no
<nannes> ?
<pitzalone> si
<nannes> pitzalone: aspetta un attimo eh
<pitzalone> nannes: sono disperato! sono bloccato con il lavoro!
<nannes> pitzalone: scrivi questi due comandi sul server (attento che si disconnette un attimo e poi torna in linea)
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<nannes> sudo echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220" > /etc/resolv.conf
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ZiaBuK> come faccio ad impostare connessione sicura su irc?
<pitzalone> nannes: ci sei?
<nannes> ZiaBuK: dipende dal tuo client, e dal server di chat (non tutti supportano la criptaz.)... in generale basta abilitare SSL
<nannes> pitzalone: si
<nannes> fatto?
<pitzalone> si
<ZiaBuK> nannes sto usando Xchat, ho provato ad abilitare SSL ma non mi faceva connettere
<nannes> ZiaBuK: perchè devi cambiare anche porta! ;)
<nannes> pitzalone: vai qui ---> http://www.opendns.com/welcome/
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854342/
<nannes> e dimmi cosa vedi pitzalone
<nannes> aaaaa hai anche un firewall!!!! pitzalone
<pitzalone> nannes: welcome to opendns
<ZiaBuK> ok riprovo
<nannes> pitzalone: c'è scritto ----> because you're using OpenDNS. 	 ??????
<pitzalone> si
<nannes> perfettoooo ora devi fare lo stesso con l'altro computer...
<nannes> so che è una pizza ma lo devi riscrivere pari pari se no sballi tutto
<nannes> quei tre comandi uguali
<pitzalone> stacco la pennina e lo collego nell'altro?
<nannes> mah come vuoi
<pitzalone> nannes: su questo abbiamo finito?
<nannes> ci sarebbe un'altra cosa.... in effetti
<nannes> meglio farla ora
<nannes> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<nannes> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854348/
<pitzalone> nannes: questo lo avevo copiato da google
<nannes> mmm sai che facciamo? facciamo gestire tutto al NM
<nannes> pitzalone: scrivi
<nannes> sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<pitzalone> nannes: vai
<nannes> 19:37:38) nannes: pitzalone: scrivi
<nannes> (19:37:44) nannes: sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<pitzalone> nannes: fatto
<pitzalone> nannes: ora?
<nannes> mo ti faccio uno screen cosi capisci meglio
<x__> nannes scusami
<x__> qual è il numero della porta
<x__> perchè non riesco a connettermi
<pitzalone> nannes: ci sei?
<ZiaBuK> nannes ci sei?
<ZiaBuK> qualcuno conosce il numero di porta per connettermi al server in modo sicuro?
<nannes> pitzalone: http://imagebin.org/200430
<nannes> ZiaBuK: cambia da server a server...
<nannes> basta guardare nel sito del server
<nannes> ZiaBuK: ti serve per freenode?
<ZiaBuK> sì mi connetto solo quì
<nannes> ZiaBuK: è la 6697
<nannes> pitzalone: prima di fare quello che c'è nell'immagine devi fare due comandi
<ZiaBuK> grazie riprovo
<nannes> pitzalone: appena li fai ti si disconnette..... dovrai fare tutta quella roba li
<nannes> e poi riconnetterti
<nannes> pitzalone: ci sei???
<pitzalone> si
<nannes> prima di far quella roba dai questi comandi:
<pitzalone> li ho già fatti
<nannes> pitzalone: ma se non sai quali sono -.-
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<nannes> sudo rm /etc/network/interfaces
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nannes> dopodiche segui questi 7-8 punti ----> http://imagebin.org/200430
<pitzalone> nannes: quella roba
<nannes> allora rifai da capo. non dovevi
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<nannes> sudo rm /etc/network/interfaces
<nannes> segui questi 7-8 punti ----> http://imagebin.org/200430
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<FloodBotIt1> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854372/
<nannes> uff giusto devi riavviare
<pitzalone> nannes: si intende il pc?
<nannes> si...riavvia e segui quell'immagine
<pitzalone> nannes: eccom
<pitzalone> stesso errore
<nannes> scrivi cosi
<pitzalone> nannes: dimmi
<IvanDiessa> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<IvanDiessa> sono nuovo
<IvanDiessa> e vorrei scaricare.. ma non so come fare
<pitzalone> nannes: su opendns... mi da errore
<nannes> pitzalone:
<nannes> sudo echo -e "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback" > /etc/network/interfaces
<IVAN17> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore?
<pitzalone> nannes: ora?
<nannes> !chiedi | IVAN17
<ubottu-it> IVAN17: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nannes> pitzalone:
<nannes> sudo echo -e "nameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220" > /etc/resolv.conf
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop restart
<IVAN17> ok scusa
<pitzalone> nannes: ok
<pitzalone> nannes: opendns è ok
<pitzalone> ora che si fa?
<nannes> fatto tutto? su connessioni di rete hai fatto come l'immagine?
<pitzalone> si
<nannes> oooooo allora siamo a buon punto :D
<pitzalone> quindi ora?
<nannes> scrivi ifconfig
<nannes> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> vediamo se ora è tutto apposto
<pitzalone> nannes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854392/
<nannes> oooo finalmenteeeeeeeeeeeeee :D :D :D
<nannes> ora passa all'altro
<pitzalone> mi sconneto dqa quà
<nannes> si si
<nannes> (poi dopo proveremo a riavviare per vedere se gli opendns se ne vanno)
<Chat7925> nemmes: un comando che mi avete fatto dare a incasinato le connessioni!
<alo21> salve ho ubuntu 11.10
<Chat7925> finiva con stop
<nannes> Chat7925: chi sei?
<jester-> Chat7925: riavviato?
<alo21> per aggiornarlo alla 12.04, mi conviene farlo tramite il comando da treminale, oppure cambio le sorgenti all file?
<Chat7925> sono pitzalone
<bodhibob> alexpixel22, update-manager -d
<bodhibob> alo21, , update-manager -d
<alo21> bodhibob: ok, grazie
<jester-> alo21: da alt-F2, tieni presente che non c'è supporto per roba beta
<nannes> Chat7925: e chi ti ha detto niente??? ti ho detto di andare all'altro pc e basta!!
<jester-> alo21: e qualche problema lo avrai sicuramente
<nannes> Chat7925: ci sei nell'altro computer si o no???
<alo21> jester-: si si lo so grazie;
<Chat7925> no... me l'avevate detto prima...
<nannes> Chat7925: che vuol dire???? puoi dire Soggetto e verbo??
<Chat7925> si... ma non si connette!
<nannes> Chat7925: non impanicarti.... il server funziona??
<nannes> poco fa mi hai detto di si, andavano anche gli openDNS !
<Chat7925> non si connette il portatile... su network manager... mi scrive rete senza fili disabilitata da switch hardware
<jester-> nannes: da quando in qua si cancella interfaces
<jester-> da quando*
<jester-> Chat7925: hai spento da tastino
<nannes> gliel'ho fatta ripristinare
<nannes> (subito dopo)
<jester-> nannes: ma dove sta il problema
<jester-> nannes: hai fatto pacioccare smb.conf ?
<nannes> sto reimpostando ip e maschere a due computer...
<Chat7925> se non mi connetto con la pennina non posso fare nulla!
<nannes> jester-: no macche smb.conf
<nannes> Chat7925: non hai ancora detto QUALE pc non si connette
<nannes> looooooool è inutile che continui a dire "non va non va" rispondi un attimo
<Chat7925> il portatile tramite pennina
<jester-> nannes: funza in dhcp solo indirizzi mettendo i dns senza tante menate.
<jester-> nannes: e samba è configurata?
<Chat7925> dimmi!
<jester-> Chat7925: ma la key andava?
<nannes> jester-: ho iniziato dagli ip dato che erano fatti alla cavolo
<Chat7925> sul fisso si!
<jester-> nannes: con 2 pc è tempo perso
<nannes> Chat7925: allora il fisso va!!! lol mi hai fatto preoccupare
<jester-> Chat7925: sul fisso con winzoz?
<nannes> no ubuntu anche li
<jester-> nannes: quindidovrebbe andare anche sull'altro, vai in configurazione rete mobile
<jester-> e aggiungi la connessione
<nannes> si jester- non preoccuparti, prima mettiamo apposto gli ip poi quello!
<Chat7925> ma non trova la pennina
<nannes> sai perchè? prima abbiamo fatto come dici tu
<nannes> e non andava
<jester-> nannes: fai casino e basta è molto semplice la cosa
<jester-> Chat7925: stessa versione di ubuntu?
<Chat7925> no...
<jester-> nannes: samba va configurata con system-config-samba
<jester-> Chat7925: e csa ti dice la cosa
<morenoponzo> ATTENZIONEEE!! -----> LEGGETE! allora io ho installato sul mio pc un po' di distribuzioni di ubuntu come xubuntu , lubuntu. ubuntu ecc...ma quando vado a riprodurre un file o vado su youtube oppure qualsiasi sono di chat si sente male o si blocca e va a pezzi.....!!! che devo are pleaseeeeee
<jester-> Chat7925: forse che il kernel della versione inferiore non è attrezzato
<nannes> jester-: sto seguendo questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<nannes> dice che è meglio che il gateway abbia ip statico e io glisl'ho fatto mettere nient'altro!!!! ora toccava all'altro ma è uscito sto problema
<morenoponzo> devo installare i driver della scheda audio?? come si fa???
<nannes> jester-: l'altro è linux non è windows
<jester-> nannes: condivisione intenet o lan
<nannes> non serve samba
<nannes> jester-: condivisione internet VIA lan
<jester-> nannes: chi ha detto che non serve samba
<Chat7925> mi ha incasinato tutto da quando ho dato sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<jester-> nannes: usa firestarter che fa da solo
<Chat7925> intendo sul portatile
<Chat7925> e ora non trova ne pennina ne router
<jester-> Chat7925: cosa ti hanno fatto dare
<jester-> fare*
<nannes> Chat7925:
<nannes> sudo echo -e "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback" > /etc/network/interfaces
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Chat7925> in che senso?
<jester-> Chat7925: spe
<nannes> Chat7925: copiali a mano!!
<Chat7925> non cambia nulla!
<jester-> Chat7925: cat /etc/networki/intefaces e dimmi che c'è dentro
<Chat7925> aspetta
<jester-> Chat7925: cat /etc/network/intefaces
<nannes> Chat7925: (non avrai hai finito le ore??) prova a far ripartire la connessione della penna
<nannes> su ifconfig deve apparire anche ppp0
<jester-> Chat7925: devi avere solo queste due righe
<jester-> auto lo
<jester-> iface lo inet loopback
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<Chat7925> devo riavviare?
<jester-> Chat7925: cosa hai fatto
<esulu> hei jester-
<jester-> Chat7925: se vai per i cazzi tuoi la vedo dura
<jester-> aiò esulu
<nannes> jester-: vedi il problema?!
<nannes> se nonascolta...
<Chat7925> ho dato quei comandi che ha detto nannes
<jester-> Chat7925: cat /etc/network/intefaces
<nannes> Chat7925: ti ho detto di andare all'altro computer e di dirmi quando eri dentro,
<Chat7925> cioe'?
<nannes> ancora non ti avevo dato comandi!!!
<jester-> Chat7925: devi avere solo queste due righe
<jester-> auto lo
<jester-> iface lo inet loopback
<Chat7925> ci sono!
<jester-> Chat7925: solo quelle?
<jester-> Chat7925: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Chat7925> cosa devo dare?
<nannes> lol xD
<jester-> Chat7925: ci sono solo quelle 2 righe?
<jester-> Chat7925: cat /etc/network/intefaces   cosa vedi
<Chat7925> quali?
<jester-> Chat7925: cat /etc/network/intefaces   cosa vedi
<nannes> auahah
<jester-> e 4
<nannes> basta che scriva questo jester-
<nannes> sudo echo -e "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback" > /etc/network/interfaces
<nannes> e che lo voglia o no rimarranno solo quello righe
<jester-> nannes: sta buono
<Chat7925> si
<Chat7925> ci sono
<jester-> Chat7925: sudo rfkill unblock all  nel terminale
<jester-> Chat7925: aveglia
<jester-> sveglia
<Chat7925> cosa faccio!
<jester-> Chat7925: sudo rfkill unblock all  nel terminale
<jester-> prendi per il culo?
<Chat7925> poi?
<jester-> dato?
<Chat7925> scusatemi... si
<jester-> Chat7925: da rutter prendi in wifi?
<Chat7925> vorrei? ma non riusciamo
<jester-> Chat7925: sudo dhclient wlan0
<Chat7925> non da nulla.... andato solo a capo
<jester-> Chat7925:  iwlist la vede una wlan0?
<Chat7925> cosa dovrei trovare scritto?
<jester-> iwconfig
<jester-> Chat7925: iwconfig
<Chat7925> devo dare il comando? su wlan0.... da tutto off
<jester-> Chat7925: iwconfig    cosa vedi
<attempt> mettilo in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> attempt: non può perchè con quel pc non è connesso...! :D
<jester-> attempt: non è connesso ma la sensazione è quella che trolli
<Chat7925> lo no wireless
<jester-> e poi attaccare il filo è troppo uno sforzo
<Chat7925> basta?
<attempt> si
<jester-> Chat7925: non hai la wifi up non roconosce la scheda
<Chat7925> quindi?
<jester-> Chat7925: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> dimmi se per caso è broadcom
<attempt> vedi se dice il modello di scheda
<Chat7925> si
<attempt> magari se la copi qui
<jester-> Chat7925: serve il firmware ma devi essere in internet quindo serve il cavo
<jester-> Chat7925: che ubuntu hai installato
<Chat7925> 11.10
<jester-> Chat7925: ce l'hai un cavo di rete da connettere al rutter?
<Chat7925> no. niente!
<jester-> chat l'altro pc halinux?
<jester-> Chat7925: hai una 32 o 64 bit
<jester-> Chat7925: se non ti addormenti la mettiamo su sta wifi
<Chat7925> 32
<Chat7925> sto usando un cellulare.... e va via la rete
<jester-> Chat7925: allora sta ben attento, stai su linux o winzoz?
<jester-> Chat7925: ma anche il secondo pc va a cellulare?
<attempt> gdebi e' installato di default in ubuntu?
<Chat7925> si
<Chat7925> tutto linux
<jester-> Chat7925: hai una dsl da router o perdiamo tempo
<Chat7925> niente!
<jester-> allora che te ne fai della scheda wifi
<attempt> hai un pc collegato a internet in grado di scaricare un pacchetto? anche con windows...
<jester-> attempt: se non ha la dsl da doppino
<attempt> collega il pc al cellulare e si scarica il pacchetto pagando la tariffa del cellulare
<Chat7925> lasciamo perdere!
<attempt> se avevi un intel andava subito ma..
<attempt> purtroppo ti ci vuole una linea internet funzionante per attivare il wifi che hai tu.
<jester-> attempt:  non si capisce che cosa abbia
<Chat7925> ci sei?
<Chat7925> nannes! ci sei?
<nannes> Chat7925: dipende
<nannes> :D
<Chat7925> in pvt?
<nannes> come vuoi... "dipende" vuol di che devi scrivere in fretta, non come prima
<alberto> samba quando apro la cartella locale di rete mi chiede una password!
<alberto> quale..? -.-'
<attempt> prova con quella che usi per sudo
<alberto> ..
<jester-> alberto: installa e usa system-config samba
<jester-> alberto: system-config-samba
<alberto> ok provo
<ichi_> sera atutti
<ichi_> ho un problemaccio
<ichi_> ho un sony vaio vgn-fz21m con ubuntu 9.10 installato
<ichi_> volevo fare una fresh install di ubuntu 10.10 o anche 11.04
<ichi_> provate entrambe live ma nn parte X... carica un po' e poi si pianta dicendo che nn trova il display
<ichi_> e mi ritorna a terminale.. provate anche altre distro ma nn mi trova proprio il display nn capisco xkè
<ichi_> su ubuntu 9.10 installato, solo oggi mi sta dando problemi di display, quando avvio il notebook mi esce il popup per farlo andare in modalità LOW-GRAPHIC MODE
<ichi_> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho letto sui forum di dar eil comando "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", prende il comando (credo) ma nn mi da nessun output
<virunga> ichi_, hai provato la 11.10?
<Siphion> buonasera! :)
<ichi_> ho provato con la 11.04
<ichi_> ciao Siphion
<ichi_> virunga, ho provato con ubuntu 10.10, 11.04, archone, archlinux
<ichi_> mi danno tutti problemi di display,nn si avvia xorg
<ichi_> credo che sia un problema di scheda grafica, anche xkè se accedo a BIOS lo vedo a righe
<virunga> ichi_, anche a me pare più probabile un problema hardware
<ichi_> quello che nn mi spiego è perchè in modalità low-graphic vedo bene, senza nessuna riga, vedo solo a 800x600
<ichi_> quindi, xkè con un problema hardware riesco comunque a vedere a 800x600? niente righe nè niente, funziona tutto bene tranne la risoluzione
<ichi_> e provando live altre distro si blocca quando deve caricare credo i moduli del display
<virunga> ichi_, http://telperion.wordpress.com/2008/05/26/ubuntu-804-e-schermo-bloccato-a-800x600/
<virunga> ichi_, io non so aiutarti, puoi provare a guardarti in giro
<ichi_> eh.. speravo che sul canale di ubuntu ci fosse una risposta .-.
<virunga> prova ad un'ora decente magari
<ichi_> oki
<ichi_> grazie comunque virunga
<virunga> di nulla
<lindrio> Salve ragazzi
<lindrio> posso chiedervi un'informazione?
<Siphion> lindrio, chiedi pure :) chi sarà in grado di aiutarti lo farà
<lindrio> non è niente di che
<lindrio> sto leggendo il thinking in java e dice l'esercizio
<lindrio> Find the code fragments involving ATypeName and turn them into a program that compiles and runs.
<lindrio> penso si riferisca alle librerie
<lindrio> ma non ho ancora trovato come si vedono le documentation
<lindrio> sul sito
<Siphion> ti interessa quindi la javadoc, lindrio?
<lindrio> penso di si
<lindrio> se ho capito bene
<Siphion> la documentazione delle API di Java 7 è consultabile online su questo sito: http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/index.html
<lindrio> grazie
<Siphion> all'interno puoi sfogliare classi e visualizzarne i metodi. O semplicemente andare a cercare per sezione qualche classe che può esserti utile.
<Siphion> Ma all'inizio è molto più facile e divertente imparare seguendo il libro :)
<lindrio> si ma sul libro l'esercizio dice quella riga e sinceramente non capisco a che si riferisce
<Siphion> lindrio, a che pagina?
<N3m0> Sera
<lindrio> pagina 61 del thinking in java 4th
<lindrio> Exercise 3: (1) Find the code fragments involving ATypeName and turn them into a program that compiles and runs. Exercise 4: (1) Turn the DataOnly code fragments into a program that compiles and runs.
<Siphion> ok trovato il punto! :) ora vedo
<lindrio> :)
<Siphion> Ma sai che non capisco con che cosa si riferisce con ATypeName?
<lindrio> ma secondo me si riferisce a qualche codice forse incluse in un pacchetto ma non capisco dove
<Siphion> Ah
<lindrio> forse dentro il pacchetto che si scarica qua ma non lo vedo http://www.mindviewinc.com/TIJ4/CodeInstructions.html
<Siphion> all'interno quel pacchetto non c'è nessun file che si chiama ATypeName :S
<lindrio> appunto
<lindrio> ...
<Siphion> ah trovata
<Siphion> a pagina 46
<Siphion> crea una classe ATypeName!
<Siphion> l'esercizio consiste nel riscrivere la classe ATypeName, aggiungendoci il metodo main per poterla eseguire :)
<Siphion> ho visto che a pagina 47 definisce il Data Only per l'esercizio seguente ;D
<Siphion> era tutto lì in thinking java :D
<nessuno> come passo dalla versione 11.10 alla 12.4????????
<lindrio> si l'ho trovato adesso pure io che si riferiva a tipo 10 pagine prima :3
<Siphion> :D lindrio
<nessuno> chi mi da una mano?
<nessuno> NESSUNOOOO
<Siphion> io ho un altro libro molto bello e interessante preso quest'anno. Fatto molto bene e italiano.
<Siphion> nessuno: non ne ho idea
<Siphion> nessuno: secondo me non è una buonissima idea, visto che dovrebbe essere ancora in alpha
<Siphion> (o beta?)
<nessuno> come te la cavi con la versione 11.10?
<Siphion> me la cavo come un normale utente che utilizza linux tutti i giorni :) se hai bisogno di qualcosa fai la tua domanda. Qualcuno in grado di aiutarti lo farà sicuro (certo non a quest'ora :D)
<Siphion> utilizzo una derivata di Ubuntu, nessuno , ma se hai bisogno di aiuto posso tentare di aiutarti
<nessuno> ho bisogno di fare uno scandisk
<lindrio> vabè ma dopo tutte quelle pagine chi si ricorda come erano chiamate le classi delle spiegazioni
<lindrio> poi ero andato anche abbastanza spedito dato che ho già letto mattone dopo mattone quindi sto andando abbastanza spedito per ora
<lindrio> :D
<Siphion> nessuno: per quale motivo?
<nessuno> mi compare un errore all'avvio
<Siphion> che errore?
<nessuno> come si apre un terminale ?
<nessuno> non lo so va via in un istante la scritta
<Siphion> per aprire il terminale puoi andare in accessori > terminale nessuno
<nessuno> dove si trova accessori nella versione 11.10
<lindrio> premi tab e cerca
<lindrio> hem non tab quello di windows
<lindrio> tra alt e ctrl
<lindrio> scusa ma quando scrivo veloce lascio tutte le virgole
<Siphion> (non avendo unity non posso aiutare nella ricerca precisa del terminale xD ma in ogni caso è sotto accessori.)
<Siphion> lindrio: un buon libro uscito recentemente è Java 7 di Principe Pellegrino
<Siphion> è completo, scritto bene e si inoltra in spiegazioni che vanno oltre ad un normale corso universitario
<Siphion> E non è un mattone :)
<lindrio> Siphion: meglio di questo?
<Siphion> Non ho letto thinking in java, alcuni miei compagni pensano sia il migliore
<lindrio> alla fine prima avevo letto Mattone dopo mattone ed era proprio na mattonata questo sarà che ho gia la base però è veramente fatto bene
<Siphion> dipende che cosa si sta cercando. Se un libro per imparare, o un libro per arrazzarsi.
<lindrio> spiega un concetto alla volta e distribuisce spiegando  bene i concetti
<Siphion> lindrio: stai studiando in modo amatoriale o frequenti università/altro?
<lindrio> la prima
<lindrio> se ci riesco cerco di evitare l'uni
<lindrio> non è che ho tutta questa voglia di farmi altri 3 anni di studi di altre materie...
<Siphion> lindrio: la triennale è molto molto utile invece :)
<Siphion> ti consiglio di pensarci, gli insegnamenti che alcuni corsi possono offrire sono inestimabili :)
<N3m0> Brutta cosa l' insegnamento accademico
<Siphion> N3m0: io non la penso così invece
<N3m0> punti di vista
<Siphion> certo, non conosco tutte le università italiane
<N3m0> per me son tutte uguali
<Siphion> N3m0: triennale in informatica?
<N3m0> Non lo so, mi semnto in gabbia quando sto li dentro
<N3m0> qualunque scuola, università, instituo ecc
<N3m0> è un problema mio
<lindrio> +1
<N3m0> Buona notte
<lindrio> notte
<Siphion> Buona notte N3m0
<lindrio> tu fai l'uni?
<Siphion> yes
<lindrio> che anno?
<Siphion> 2°
<lindrio> facile rimanere in corso?
<Siphion> Mh
<Siphion> molti rimangono indietro
<Siphion> ma chi si impegna ce la fa
<Siphion> il mio primo anno l'ho fatto in un'università che insegnava il C
<lindrio> quanti esami l'anno?
<Siphion> quest'anno mi son trasferito dove insegnavano solo il Java
<Siphion> quest'anno ho... 3 esami primo semestre e 4 nel secondo
<Siphion> no bè
<Siphion> fammi calcolare
<Siphion> sono 6 esami quest'anno
<Siphion> di cui 2 sono sia nel primo e sia nel secondo semestre
<Siphion> poi i voti fanno media e nel libretto ce ne va uno solo
<Siphion> mediamente cmq son 7 esami all'anno
<Siphion> il problema delle facolta scientifiche che spesso l'esame è composto sia d'appello scritto che orale (e a volte anche un progetto)
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-24
<awake> sera
<ptux> salve a tutti. problemino con l'aggiornamento di natty: mi dice che l'archivio dei pacchetti non viene aggiornato da 132 giorni, ma l'ho aggiornato al massimo 3 minuti fa.
<ptux> qualche idea?
<glpiana> ola
<_Best_> Buongiorno a TUTTI!
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti/e. problema: ogni volta che lancio una stampa, il processo rimane in coda, e l'unico metodo accertato per farla stampare è... staccare e riattaccare la spina. roba da vic20... qualche idea?
<bia> Salve, avrei questa curiosità. perchè ci sono box esterni hd che non vengono riconosciuti da linux e da win si? scusatemi se sono ot.
<luigi_> ola.... installazione pacchetto non riuscita. mi da questo..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855138/
<AngelForget> giorno a tutti
<AngelForget> scusate mi indicate un buon programma x pulire Lubuntu
<Dig> Salve a tutti. Domanda rapida http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855144/    questo significa che il driver è installato e che è pronto a entrare in funzione?
<glpiana> Dig, sì. dai lsmo | grep ndis
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Dig, lsmod | grep ndis
<glpiana> luigi_, digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dig> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855147/
<perlon> Salve, non riesco più ad accedere al forum. Dopo il login (che dura vari minuti) mi esce l'errore "Spiacente perlon, si è interdetti dall'accedere al forum! Ennesimo clone di Raulken00 " . Io questo Raulken non lo conosco e non ho altri account...
<glpiana> AngelForget, c'è già installato computer-janitor-gtk
<Dig> credo di aver fatto tutto e di dover editare una blacklist
<glpiana> perlon, qui non c'è supporto al forum. prova su #ubuntu-it-forum
<perlon> glpiana: ok grazie
<AngelForget> no su Lubuntu 11.10 non cè glpiana
<glpiana> Dig, ndiswrapper è caricato. dovrebbe funzionare. provalo
<glpiana> AngelForget, installalo
<perlon> "#ubuntu-it-forum Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services" devo registrare il nick?
<AngelForget> non cè istallato già di base glpiana
<glpiana> !registrazione | perlon
<ubottu-it> perlon: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<glpiana> perlon, oppure leggi sulla pagina del forum cosa fare
<glpiana> AngelForget, e tu installalo
<Dig> glpiana, se chiedo informazioni sulla connessione mi risulta che è in uso un altro Driver (quello poco performante) in diverse guide c'è da sistemare una blacklist.
<glpiana> Dig, metti l'altro driver in blacklist e riavvia
<Dig> glpiana, posso editare un file nuovo in /etc/modprobe.d   ?
<luigi_> glpiana, ma da solo "luigi@luigi-EQUIUM-A200:~$ "
<AngelForget> e grazie glpiana  ma volevo sapere quale toools migliore  e facile da usare potrei istallare
<glpiana> Dig, no, devi editare /etc/modporbe.d/blacklist.conf
<glpiana> AngelForget, e io ti ho risposto
<glpiana> luigi_, ok, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep mythes-it
<luigi_> glpiana,  fatto.. stessa risposta
<glpiana> luigi_, stessa risposta di cosa?
<luigi_> glpiana,  luigi@luigi-EQUIUM-A200:~$
<Dig> glpiana,  è editata bene? riga 57   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855155/
<glpiana> luigi_, oki, ora dimmi che stavi installando
<glpiana> Dig, direi di sì
<glpiana> Dig, prova a riavviare
<Dig> glpiana, ok, grazie. Scusa la petulanza, non ho mai messo mano in una black list.
<glpiana> Dig, figurati :)
<luigi_> ho fatto una nuva installazione partendo da ubunto 10,su un portatile vecchio  alla fine ha installato e fatto la progressione a 11
<glpiana> luigi_, ok, ma ora quando hai ottenuto quell'errore che oeprazione stavi compiendo?
<luigi_> glpiana,  mi diceva che i pacchetti lingua nn erano completamente installati ..e ho installato ma si e bloccato
<glpiana> luigi_, oki, ritorna in impostazioni lingue e riprova a installare. questo però solo se il sistema attualemnte è aggironato. se no, prima aggiorna e poi ripeti l'operazione
<pergio> glpiana: scusa ma di là il canale è vuoto... non c'è altro modo di contattare lo staff del forum?
<glpiana> pergio, spe che vedo, ma passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pergio> ok
<luigi_> glpiana,  ok  provo..mi pare che mi ha dato  errore anche durante gli aggiornamenti. e un vecchio catorcio intanto grazie..provo dovo aver ancorra fatto aggiornamenti
<xeremith> hi
<xeremith> ciao a tutti
<xeremith> posso chiedere un informazione?
<glpiana> xeremith, chiedi
<xeremith> si ciao, scusa se disturbo innanzitutto
<glpiana> se quello che vuoi chiedere riguarda il supporto a ubuntu non disturbi :)
<glpiana> xeremith, se riguarda altro, vai nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<xeremith> nono bhè ecco
<xeremith> io gli ho messo su windows 7 ma il pc è troppo vecchio per reggerlo così voglio passare a ubuntu, è possibile farlo?
<xeremith> cioè vorrei fargli questo passaggio
<glpiana> xeremith, sì, basta seguire la guida della installazione
<xeremith> 7-> ubuntu -> xp e ubuntu
<glpiana> !installazione | xeremith
<ubottu-it> xeremith: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> se devi mettere sia xp che ubuntu, prima installa xp e poi ubuntu
<xeremith> eh non posso non sò perchè ma sto windows 7 è una caccola...ho messo 7 non con upgrade, ma con il format, e adesso non ho la cartella windows.old per tornare indietro e il format non me lo fa
<xeremith> così pensavo, perchè no, facciamogli provare ubuntu che è bello
<xeremith> allora ho pensato di usare ubuntu prima come ponte per passare a xp e poi definitamente per avere xp e ubuntu
<xeremith> quindi mi dici che è possibile?
<glpiana> xeremith, sei pratico di partizionamento dischi?
<xeremith> si con l'ausilio di guide potrei farcela diciamo =)
<xeremith> però anche senza riesco
<glpiana> xeremith, allora io ti direi di fare così, diciamo che ti propongo due strade
<xeremith> si
<glpiana> xeremith, la prima: avvii un cd live di ubuntu, provi ubuntu invece di installarlo, avvii il programma per il partizionamento (gparted) e rasi tutto il disco. dopodichè installi xp, deframmenti, e poi avvii l'installazione di ubuntu. in fase di installazione gli dici di mettersi di fianco a windows
<xeremith> hmhmhm si ci dovrei essere
<xeremith> però il cd live è per caso quello che si trova in home?
<glpiana> xeremith, seconda strada, comincia sempre con livecd ma stavolta avvii l'installazione. arrivato al partizioamento, crei una partizione per xp all'inizio del disco e di seguito le partizioni di ubutnu, su cui procedi con l'installazione. una volta terminato, installi windows e poi devi recuperare il boot loader con la guida che ti indico
<glpiana> !grub | xeremith
<ubottu-it> xeremith: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<xeremith> no mi sa che seguo la prima :D più semplice per un non esperto come me xD
<xeremith> io sto scaricando ubuntu 11.10 desktop x64...è questo il cd live che dici tu?
<glpiana> xeremith, sì
<xeremith> ok
<xeremith> adesso mi ha finito di scaricare
<xeremith> quindi preparo il cd e provo subito
<xeremith> intanto ti ringrazio tantissimissimo! :)
<glpiana> :)
<xeremith> però non sò, è possibile magari non chiudere la chat?XD
<xeremith> perchè ho un pò paura di fare gli step sbagliati
<glpiana> xeremith, ma devi farlo su questo pc o su un altro?
<xeremith> su un altro
<xeremith> che oltretutto devo riportargli alle 3 <.<
<glpiana> allora resta connesso qui e se hai bisogno di chiarimenti chiedi
<xeremith> sicuramente! :)
<ingamedeo> ciao a tutti ! se qualcuno ha bisogno di auito sono qui !
<pitzalone> glpiana: ci sei? tiarrangi a connessini wifi? ieri stavamo provando a condividere la connessione della internet key ad un altro pc... ma a fare tentativi, abbiamo incasinato tutto e ora non si connette nemmeno più al router!
<Dig> glpiana, ho il wifi spento. ho provato con ifconfig wlan0 up ma non funge
<glpiana> Dig, scrivi: rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | Dig
<ubottu-it> Dig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> pitzalone, e che avete fatto?
<pitzalone> non ci ho capito più nulla! ieri stavo pe mettermi a piangere dal nervoso!
<ingamedeo> pittzalone: Posta il risultato di ifconfig
<pitzalone> glpiana: e su un altro pc e non c'è modo di collegarlo... non volevo arrivare a riformattarlo
<glpiana> pitzalone, ma hai messo mano al router?
<ingamedeo> pittzalone: spiega il tuo problema ! Forese posso aiutarti...
<ingamedeo> *forse
<pitzalone> glpiana: niente... non ne ho la minima idea di come funzioni
<OverMe> e non ti ricordi neanche cosa hai fato?
<OverMe> *fatto?
<glpiana> pitzalone, oki, allora fai un riassunto di quel che hai fatto ieri
<ingamedeo> <glpiana> appunto ! fai un riassunto !
<glpiana> ingamedeo, ???
<glpiana> che riassunto vuoi che faccia io?
<ingamedeo> Chi ha il problema ?
<glpiana> -.-
<ingamedeo> Non ho capito neanche questo !
<OverMe> si va di nulla
<Dig_> glpiana, scusa rfkill list    non mi da nulla da postare
<glpiana> Dig_, lsmod   su pastebin
<Anto1> ciao a tutti
<ingamedeo> Ciao Antol !
<Dig_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855205/
<ingamedeo> Anto1 se hai qualche problema parla pure !
<glpiana> ingamedeo, per cortesia, smettila
<Anto1> ho un problema con samba: non riesco nemmeno a vedere il contenuto delle partizioni fat32 che ho condiviso. La rete funziona perchè le cartelle condivise nella partizione principale riesco a vederle e ad accedervi
<ingamedeo> <glpiana> Cosa sto facendo di sbagliato ?
<glpiana> ingamedeo, parli troppo per l'esattezza. non sei su una chat, ma su un canale di supporto
<glpiana> qui la gente chiede supporto, non di dare supporto
<glpiana> Dig_, ndiswrapper -l
<ingamedeo> <glpiana> Io sto suportando Anto1 ! Ciao
<glpiana> !irc | ingamedeo
<ubottu-it> ingamedeo: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Dig_> glpiana, net8187b : driver installed
<glpiana> Dig_, ifconfig su pastebin
<xeremith> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> xeremith, sì. parla
<xeremith> per caso per il punto 1 devo fare prova e installa giusto?
<glpiana> xeremith, dimmi che hai scelto di fare: vuoi svuotare il disco per poi installare per primo xp?
<ingamedeo> <glpiana> Cosa sto facendo contro le Linee Guida ?
<Dig_> glpiana, pastebin.ubuntu.com/855208/
<glpiana> -.-
<Dig_> ingamedeo, si chiama flood
<glpiana> Dig_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<ingamedeo> <Dig_> Scusate, ma non era mia intenzione !
<Dig_> glpiana, ci avevo già provato ma :   wlan0: ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: Nessun device di questo tipo
<glpiana> ingamedeo, ora, per restare nel normale comportamento di questo canale, leggi quello che scrivono gli altri e se hai soluzioni per i problemi le proponi
<glpiana> Dig_, il driver che hai caricato è corretto per la tua scheda?
<pitzalone> Dig_: devo collegare via router due pc e condividere la connessione di un interneet key da un desktop con router a un portatile con wifi. il problema è che ieri dopo tantio tyentativi abbiamo incasinato e ora nemmeno riesce a connettersi al router.
<ingamedeo> <glpiana> Ok ! <Dig_> prova a postare il risultato di ifconfig !
<glpiana> !tab | ingamedeo
<ubottu-it> ingamedeo: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti/e. problema: ogni volta che lancio una stampa, il processo rimane in coda, e l'unico metodo accertato per farla stampare è... staccare e riattaccare la spina. roba da vic20... qualche idea?
<glpiana> neramarea, controlla da localhost:631 che la stampante sia idle
<OverMe> pitzalone, l'hai già detto, ma non hai detto COSA avete fatto
<pitzalone> non lo sò... ioeseguo quello mi consigliano
<neramarea> glpiana, cups dice che sì, lo è
<glpiana> neramarea, da lì riesci a stampare la pagina di prova senza dover spegnere e riaccendere la stampante?
<neramarea> ehm... ora che ho staccato la spina e riattaccato (magari mi bastasse spegnerla!), sì
<glpiana> neramarea, riprova senza staccare la spina e dimmi se stampa
<glpiana> neramarea, sempre di pagina di prova sto parlando
<neramarea> glpiana no, ora non stampa. CET "Unable to find printer"
<glpiana> neramarea, che stampante è?
<neramarea> hp photosmart 5510
<neramarea> ma il dubbio è... perchè solo ora? è un mese e mezzo che funziava egregiamente...
<glpiana> neramarea, hai installato hplip e hplip-gui
<glpiana> ?
<neramarea> yesss
<glpiana> neramarea, allora apri hplip-gui che dovresti avere nella system tary
<glpiana> *tray
<neramarea> sa l'è la sistem trei?
<glpiana> quel coso di fianco all'orologio in cui ogni tanto appaiono delle icone dei programmi
<neramarea> mhhhnnno, lì non c'è. uso gnome-shell: sta da un altra parte? e se lo cerco nella dash?
<glpiana> nese non la vedi, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep hp
<Anto1> ci riprovo: Ho un HD -fat32- che sto cercando di condividere in rete con Samba. Riesco a visualizzare la cartella condivisa ma non il contenuto, perchè non riesco ad accedervi. Uso ubuntu 11.10 e l'hd in questione non viene montato automaticamente all'avvio.
<glpiana> Anto1, è un disco esterno?
<neramarea> glpiana, non ci capisco una mazza: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855219/
<Anto1> no è una partizione fat32
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: /usr/bin/hp-printsettings
<glpiana> Anto1, non lo vedi neanche se riavvii samba?
<Anto1> purtroppo no
<Anto1> ho anche provato ad impostare public=yes su smb.conf
<Anto1> vedo la condivisone ma non il contenuto
<glpiana> Anto1, se provi ad accedere che cosa ti dice?
<Anto1> mi dice che non ho i permessi
<Anto1> che non posso settare perchè fat32
<glpiana> Anto1, come monti la condivisione?
<Anto1> una prova che non ho fatto è quella di attivare guest dal tool di configurazione di samba
<Anto1> l'hd si monta automaticamente con ubuntu 11.10
<Anto1> nel senso che ci clicco e si monta
<glpiana> Anto1, ma sto disco dov'è? e da dove non riesci a vederlo?
<glpiana> Dig_, ti sei perso?
<Anto1> non riesco a vederlo dalla rete
<glpiana> Anto1, da un pc con windows intendi?
<Anto1> no in rete uso un portatile con xubuntu e il mac della mia ragazza
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855220/
<glpiana> Anto1, metti la configurazione di samba su pastebin
<Anto1> con i quali riesco ad accedere alle cartelle condivise sull'hd principale -ext4-
<glpiana> neramarea, prova con /usr/bin/hp-devicesettings
<neramarea> idem
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: lsusb
<neramarea> fermo, glpiana... la stampante è in rete...
<Anto1> glpiana: eccola http://paste.ubuntu.com/855223/
<glpiana> neramarea, ah
<neramarea> eh
<glpiana> neramarea, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba#Condividere_cartella
<glpiana> scusa neramarea -.-
<glpiana> Anto1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba#Condividere_cartella
<neramarea> ;-)
<glpiana> neramarea, da altri pc invece stampi senza problemi su quella stampante?
<neramarea> da altri pc con windows sì. ora provo con l'altro pc con ubuntu. spetime.
<neramarea> rifatto la prova, tanto per sicumera: qui il processo è ancora in coda, ma la stampa lanciata da win è andata
<neramarea> ora tocca all'altra macchina
<pergio> glpiana: sono quello con il problema al forum. Ho mandato l'email all'indirizzo che mi hai indicato ma mi restituisce un Undelivered Mail perchè non accettano indirizzi @yahoo.it . Scusa eh, ma per contattarli devo mandare un piccione viaggiatore??
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> pergio, vieni in query privata
<neramarea> glpiana, ora ho un altro problema: la dash di unity, sull'altro pc, non trova nulla: rimane nera qualunque cosa io digiti...
<glpiana> neramarea, resetta unity o fai anche solo un replace
<neramarea> unity --replace?
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, da alt+f2
<neramarea> ok capo
<Nervino> ciao  a tutti
<neramarea> alt con f2 non muove foglia...
<neramarea> glpiana
<neramarea> l'è istess da terminale
<neramarea> ?
<Nervino> qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento su come fare funzionare la sospensione e l'ibernazione? Ho un sony vaio
<neramarea> bèh, spero di sì. sta settando
<Dig_> glpiana sto provando con un Driver più vecchio e già collaudato http://marcogastaldello.altervista.org/wordpress/?p=37
<glpiana> Dig_, ok, tienimi aggiornato
<glpiana> neramarea, sì
<neramarea> glpiana, strani errori riguardanti lens...ù
<glpiana> neramarea, basta che poi non lo chiudi
<glpiana> neramarea, tu avevi i casini di unity l'altro giorno se non ricordo male
<neramarea> "errore nel chiamare startservicebyname" ecc...
<neramarea> giusto
<glpiana> neramarea, sarà dovuto a quello
<Dig_> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855235/  la riga 3 mi pare un buon segnale. Fa niente che ci sia il driver net8187b   ?
<glpiana> Dig_, io lo rimuoverei l'altro
<Dig_> glpiana, con che comando?
<neramarea> bene. e mo'?
<neramarea> se la dash non trova nulla, io come lo uso, sto pc
<glpiana> Dig_, sudo ndiswrapper -e net8187b
<glpiana> neramarea, dai unity --reset     e vediamo se si schioda
<neramarea> pare cosa nota, cmq... http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=494681.0
<neramarea> glpiana maccè. cita sempre problemi con lens
<neramarea> *macchè
<glpiana> neramarea, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep unity
<glpiana> e pastebinna
<neramarea__> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855245/
<glpiana> neramarea__, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gir1.2-unity-4.0 libunity-core-4.0-4 libunity-misc4  libunity6 libunity9 unity unity-asset-pool unity-common unity-greeter unity-lens-applications unity-lens-files unity-lens-music unity-scope-musicstores unity-services
<neramarea__> (e, in ogni caso, ho provato a stampare la videata, ma... ciccia...)
<neramarea__> libunity6 e libunity9 non possono essere installati
<neramarea__> dice
<glpiana> neramarea__, metti l'errore su pastebin
<neramarea__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855249/
<OverMe> era roba del ppa
<glpiana> neramarea__, apt-cache policy libunity6 libunity9
<glpiana> OverMe, eh già
<glpiana> OverMe, lui mette la roba da ppa poi si stupisce che le cose non funzionino
<neramarea__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855253/
<neramarea__> mica mi stupisco... lo so che faccio danni...
<neramarea__> niubbo a vita!
<glpiana> neramarea__, sudo apt-get purge libunity9
<neramarea__> fatto. s'è tirato dietro gnome-nautilus...
<neramarea__> :-P
<glpiana> neramarea__, fa vedere l'output!
<glpiana> non hai ancora capito che noi non vediamo il tuo schermo? :P
<neramarea__> eh, alle volte credo non serva... :-) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855256/
<neramarea__> ma perchè non usare teamviewer?
<neramarea__> :-O
<glpiana> neramarea__, sudo apt-ge tinstall gnome-session nautilus
<neramarea__> ok
<glpiana> vado a mangiare
<neramarea__> buon pranzo. grazie. eventualmente a dopo
<nervino> ciao a tutti, ho un bel problema col pc, quando lo metto in sospensione va in sospensione, o almeno sembra ma quando lo riattivo con un tasto mi si riavvia da capo
<nervino> idee o prove da fare a tal proposito?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho scaricato un video da ubuntuscreencasts
<cristian_c> ma quando lo riproduco con gnome mplayer, esso presenta degli artefatti, cioè compaiono dei quadratini neri casuali
<cristian_c> il problema si verifica anche con mplayer da terminale
<cristian_c> ho provato ad aumentare la cache di mplayer, la cache video corrente era 2048, l'ho aumentata della metà e quindi sono arrivato a 3072
<cristian_c> però gli artefatti sullo schermo continuano a manifestarsi
<cristian_c> c'è un modo per riprodurre il video senza artefatti con il player?
<glpiana> neramarea, finito di installare?
<alexpixel22> ciao a tutti ho file in .air come lo posso far partire?
<glpiana> cristian_c, lo fa solo mplayer o anche altri player video?
<glpiana> alexpixel22, ti serve adobeair
<cristian_c> glpiana, io ho utilizzato solo mplayer
<cristian_c> e qyuindi anche gnome mplayer
<cristian_c> *quindi
<neramarea> glpiana qua è tutto come prima: no dash e no stampa
<alexpixel22> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> cristian_c, oki, ma puoi provare con altri player che non siano interfacce di mplayer? tipo vlc o totem ad esempio
<neramarea> glpiana ma se http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=497003.msg3882206
<glpiana> neramarea, unity --reset l'hai dato?
<cristian_c> glpiana, mmmhh, questi mi installano mezzi de, devo trovarne alcuni alternativi allora
<cristian_c> che non usano mplayer
<neramarea> sì glpiana, ma non ha prodotto effetti
<glpiana> cristian_c, vlc non ti installa de
<neramarea> si blocca, sempre vaneggiando di unity lens video
<glpiana> neramarea, entra come guest e vedi se anche lì hai il problema
<cristian_c> glpiana, ok, guardo le dipendenze di vlc e poi lo installo
<glpiana> neramarea, oki, sudo apt-get install unity-lens-video
<glpiana> cristian_c, per capire se il problema sta nel plugin di uscita video
<neramarea> cmq glpiana... stesso problema anche come guest
<glpiana> neramarea, oki, sudo apt-get install unity-lens-video
<cristian_c> glpiana, infatti farò così ;)
<neramarea> installo da guest o rientro da utente?
<glpiana> neramarea, da guest non puoi
<neramarea> ah
<neramarea> impossibile trovare il pacchetto...
<glpiana> neramarea, giustamente. hai ancora roba legata ai repo che avevi aggiunto
<neramarea> :-(
<glpiana> neramarea, io rimuoverei completamente la roba di unity per poi reinstallarla. ma prima dai sudo apt-get update e fa vedere cosa esce
<go^> Cosa conviene usare per far partire uno script al boot su ubuntu? c'è /etc/rc.local ?
<glpiana> go^, sì c'è
<go^> ty glpiana
<neramarea_> tu l'as volu, george dandin... tu l'as volu! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855292/
<glpiana> neramarea_, hai troppi ppa. perchè continui a mettere repo esterni? non è la prima volta che ti puliamo il sistema
<neramarea_> non questo... l'altro pc... ;-)
<glpiana> neramarea_, e quindi?
<neramarea_> qua probabilmente i danni li avevo fatti PRIMA di sistemare l'altro...
<glpiana> neramarea_, gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> neramarea_, vai nella scheda software di terze parti
<glpiana> neramarea_, allarga la finetsra fin che puoi e rpendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | neramarea_
<ubottu-it> neramarea_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neramarea_> arrivo. cmq si apre, ma riporta a terminale: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855295/
<glpiana> alè
<glpiana> neramarea_, apri synaptic: gksu synaptic
<neramarea_> azz... non mi fa salvare la schermata! altri errori!
<glpiana> neramarea_, errori di cui vuoi darci informazioni o che ti terrai per te?
<neramarea_> spè, che devo copiare a mano!
<neramarea_> allora... gksu synaptic da: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855306/
<glpiana> neramarea_, scrivi software-properties-gtk           senza gksu
<_Best_> rieccomi :)
<neramarea_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855308/ e si avvia
<glpiana> neramarea_, oki, vai nella shceda che ti ho detto prima
<glpiana> *scheda
<neramarea_> sì
<glpiana> neramarea_, prendi la schermata
<neramarea_> sì
<glpiana> rimilala, poi quando hai volgia postacela
<glpiana> *voglia
<ago_> salve a tutti, ho un fastidioso problema
<glpiana> ago_, spiega
<ago_> quando mando il computer in ibernazione va tutto bene
<neramarea_> dannazione! non posso salvarla per allegarla! impossibile salvare la schermata su file //home/francesca/immagini l'errore è stato gdbus... ecc
<ago_> ma quando riavvio il pc spunta il caricamento di ubuntu
<ago_> con resuming from con il codice uid della partizione swap ma ad un certo punto si blocca
<ago_> e sono costretto a riavviare
<ago_> ho provato ad usare sistemi diversi uswsusp hibernate ma il risultato e identico,
<ago_> naturalmente non funziona neppure la sospensione
<glpiana> neramarea_, io reinstallerei. si fa prima. installi sopra con una live di 11.10 e gli dici di aggironarti il sistema
<neramarea_> le impostazioni rimangono?
<neramarea_> tutti i files salvati?
<glpiana> neramarea_, sì, sempre che non gli fai cancellar eil sistema
<neramarea_> se faccio un backup su dvd e poi ripristino, mi porto dietro il problenma?
<glpiana> neramarea_, e comuqnue per le cose improtanti il backup è d'obbligo
<neramarea_> ultima domanda, glpiana... e se aspetto il pangolino, la cosa si potrebbe risolvere?
<glpiana> neramarea_, se ti va di lusso con l'avanzamento sì
<neramarea_> col culo che mi ritrovo, minimo esplode l'hard disk...
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> neramarea_, ma pangolin esce ad aprile. è lunga da qui ad aprile se hai dbus a balle
<nick00> Buongiorno a tutti, vorrei fare un trial boot con Windows 7, Windows 8 Developer Preview e Ubuntu, è possibile? come posso fare?
<neramarea_> (psst! questo è il pc della frà! lei non lo usa quasi mai! magari da qui ad aprile manco se ne accorge...)
<glpiana> neramarea_, lol
<glpiana> nick00, grub, il bootloader di linux riconoscerà i sistemi installati e te li mostrerà all'avvio del pc
<nick00> ok grazie glpiana
<glpiana> o almeno dovrebbe :D
<Siphion> nick00: installa linux dopo aver installato i vari windows
<Siphion> così non devi farti "sbatti" per riconfigurare il grub
<nick00> benissimo, grazie Siphion
<Testadiquarzo> ciao, sto cercando di usare pidgin+jabber per fare le video chiamate ma io non vedo il mio contatto e lui non vede me
<Testadiquarzo> la webcam e il microfono funzionano testati con cheese e registratore suoni
<Testadiquarzo> qualcuno sa se funziano ste video chiamate o no?
<cristian_c> Testadiquarzo, con skype
<cristian_c> ?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, prova con empathy invece di pidgin
<cristian_c> altrimenti è un problema di link forse
<Testadiquarzo> vorrei evitare skype ed usare pidgin
<cristian_c> ma solo per prova
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, leggo sul forum che con empathy riescono
<Testadiquarzo> ho disinstallato empathy perchè non ha la criptazione dei messaggi
<glpiana> ok
<Testadiquarzo> quando faccio la chiamata e lui la accetta io vedo me stesso nel riquadro piccolo (e lui altrettanto) ma nessuno dei due vede l'altro nel riquadro grande
<Testadiquarzo> insomma la chiamata riesce ma non c'è ne audio ne video
<cristian_c> Testadiquarzo, controlla il log sul terminale allora
<cristian_c> magari esce qualche informazione
<Testadiquarzo> come dovrei fare di preciso?
<cristian_c> oppure prova a disattivare la criptazione per un attimo
<cristian_c> per vedere se cambia qualcoaa
<cristian_c> *qualcosa
<Testadiquarzo> ma otr non influisce solo sui messaggi di testo?
<cristian_c> Testadiquarzo, per vedere il log basta lanciare il programma da terminale
<cristian_c> beh, non ne ho idea
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, se la criptazione funziona solo sui messaggi di testo, non puoi usare empathy per le vieo chiamate?
<Testadiquarzo> glpiana: beh certo è una soluzione ma volevo evitare di avere due soft che si sovrappongono e poi il mio contatto non è molto esperto e volevo evitare di confondersi
<glpiana> vabbè
<cristian_c> comunque un po' di prove puoi farle, per inquadrare meglio l'origine del problema
<lello> CHIEDO SCUSA QUALCUNO PUÒ DARMI UNA MANO CON UBUNTU PRIME ARMI
<glpiana> !maiuscolo | lello
<ubottu-it> lello: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<lello> ai raggione scusa
<glpiana> !aiuto | lello
<ubottu-it> lello: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lello> ho aggiornato ubunti al 11.10 ho acquistato ciavetta kingston 32gb e non la carica mentre riesce a caricare una kingston 4 gb
<glpiana> lello, inserisci la chiavetta e in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | lello
<ubottu-it> lello: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lello> ok
<cristian_c> glpiana, ho i risultati
<glpiana> cristian_c, dimmi
<cristian_c> glpiana, con vlc non ci sono artefatti, mentre con mplayer purtroppo ancora sì
<glpiana> cristian_c, oki, ora dalle rpeferenze di vlc controlla che modulo di uscita utilizza
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> glpiana, ora guardo, ma avevo già usato mplayer -vo x11
<cristian_c> glpiana, vlc utilizza Predefinito
<glpiana> cristian_c, prova i vari output della lista di vlc per vedere quali vanno correttamente e poi vediamo di trovare le opzioni corrette su mplayer
<glpiana> cristian_c, qui ti ho messo la lista delle opzioni usabili su mplayer http://paste.ubuntu.com/855335/
<glpiana> _Best_|AFK, non cambiare nick per segnalare l'away su questo canale, grazie
<cristian_c> glpiana, sembra che le immagini si vedano bene su vlc con GLX (XCB)
<glpiana> cristian_c, allora prova un -vo gl2
<cristian_c> anche con XCB pare
<cristian_c> ok, provo con gl2
<cristian_c> glpiana, con gl2 continuano a esserci gli artefatti con mplayer
<cristian_c> ne controllo altre con vlc
<glpiana> cristian_c, o prova uno per uno quelli che ti ho elencato in pastebin
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> glpiana, alcune uscite del paste non erano presenti in gnome mplayer, mentre altre di gnome mplayer non c'erano nel paste
<glpiana> cristian_c, ti ho dato quelle che escono a me
<cristian_c> con quelle che ho provato però ottengo sempre artefatti
<glpiana> cristian_c, puo darmi il link al video?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> http://blip.tv/file/get/Ubuntuscreencasts-HowToSignTheUbuntuCoC396.ogv
<glpiana> cristian_c, oki, un attimo che lo scarico e faccio due prove
<cristian_c> :)
<glpiana> cristian_c, puoi dirmi che artefatti vedi e a che altezza del filmato?
<cristian_c> in tutto il filmato fin dall'inizio
<cristian_c> quadratini neri principalmente
<glpiana> cristian_c, che scheda video hai?
<cristian_c> oppure i caratteri offuscati
<cristian_c> è intel, driver i915
<glpiana> però con vlc non hai sti problemi
<cristian_c> glpiana, riesci a vederlo bene con gnome mplayer?
<cristian_c> no
<glpiana> boh. io il filamto lo vedo correttamente
<glpiana> sto provando mplayer da riga di comando
<glpiana> senza opzioni video, per cui usa xv
<cristian_c> allora provo con mplayer -vo xv http://blip.tv/file/get/Ubuntuscreencasts-HowToSignTheUbuntuCoC396.ogv
<cristian_c> per forzare l'uscita
<glpiana> cristian_c, ma tu lo provi direttamente dalla rete?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma con gnome mplayer uso quello scaricato
<cristian_c> e poi sul sito di screencasts lo vedo bene, come in vlc
<glpiana> cristian_c, scaricalo con wget  http://blip.tv/file/get/Ubuntuscreencasts-HowToSignTheUbuntuCoC396.ogv
<glpiana> e poi prova sul file scaricato
<cristian_c> solo che mi blocca tutto e quindi ho preferito scaricarlo
<cristian_c> ok
<_Best_|AFK> glpiana, scusa..
<_Best_|AFK> mi dici come si fà e che sono sù tanti canali
<cristian_c> mplayer -vo xv video.ogv
<glpiana> _Best_|AFK, non farlo su tutti i canali :D
<cristian_c> sempre artefatti :(
<_Best_|AFK> il comando pleeeaseee.. ^__^
<glpiana> _Best_|AFK, che comando?
<_Best_|AFK> azz..
<_Best_|AFK> perdomani ma io ho utilizzato il comando /nick
<_Best_|AFK> per cambiare il nick
<glpiana> eh, quello ti cambai il nick e qui sei pregato di non cambiare nick
<glpiana> *cambia
<_Best_|AFK> !
<glpiana> _Best_|AFK, che client usi?
<_Best_|AFK> si può fare per "singolo" canale?
<_Best_|AFK> xchat :)
<glpiana> _Best_|AFK, e non puoi metterti away passando da Server -> segna assenza?
<_Best_|AFK> ehm.. non lo sò fare! A dirti la verità pensavo che mi ero messo in quello stato solo in quel canale
<_Best_|AFK> che poi ho dato il comando da quel canale (i canali sono sullo stesso server)
<glpiana> _Best_|AFK, se cambi nick lo cambi sul server cui sei connesso e di conseguenza su tutti i canali su cui sei loggato
<_Best_|AFK> :(
<_Best_|AFK> vi dà fastidio questa cosa?
<_Best_|AFK> mi toccherebbe uscire dal canale.. :(/
<glpiana> _Best_|AFK, continuiamo in #ubuntu-it-chat, qui non è la sede adatta
<_Best_|AFK> pardon
<cristian_c> glpiana, ok, un po' di prove le ho fatte, aggiorno sul forum quello che ho fatto. Vlc mi sembra un po' pesantuccio
<nicotano> salve
<_Best_> uala!
<_Best_> tnx!
<Testadiquarzo> vorrei reinstallare empathy ma sono con la 10.04 e mi propone empathy 2.30 che è piuttosto vecchiotta
<Testadiquarzo> c'è qualche repository da cui ciucciare l'ultima versione?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, se hai 10.04 quella c'è. qui non vengono consigliati repository estenri
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, e non ha senso avere una lts e mettere repo esterni
<Testadiquarzo> beh visto che ormai questa lts è quasi a fine vita volevo provare
<Testadiquarzo> dici che mi imputtanerebbe il sistema?
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, ciò non toglie qche qui non consigliamo repository esterni :)
<Testadiquarzo> che tu sappia che versione di empathy c'è nella 11.10?
<glpiana> aspetta che guardo
<glpiana> Testadiquarzo, 3.2.0.1-0ubuntu1.1
<Testadiquarzo> tnx
<xeremith> ciao GLPIANA!
<xeremith> scusami ma mi è crashato internet <.<
<glpiana> xeremith, un attimo e arrivo
<xeremith> si certo :D
<glpiana> xeremith, oki, ci sono per 5 minuti
<glpiana> dimmi
<xeremith> allora
<xeremith> ho un piccolo problema...nel senso che su windows 7 non sò xke quando metto il cd di ubuntu dentro e faccio prova e installa mi si riavvia ma non mi parte in ubuntu
<glpiana> xeremith, non vainstallato così ubuntu
<xeremith> ah
<xeremith> e come?
<glpiana> xeremith, inserisci il disco e non dici installa. riavvii il pc col disco denttro
<glpiana> *dentro
<xeremith> si solo che non sò che ha ma non mi parte il boot del cd...
<glpiana> xeremith, al boot il pc deve essere settato per leggere il cd
<glpiana> xeremith, beh, avrai modo di impostarlo
<xeremith> si e no...nel senso che
<xeremith> è già impostato x leggere i CD
<glpiana> xeremith, hai altri cd che di sicuro si avvano al boot per rpovare?
<xeremith> ma non mi vanno
<glpiana> *avviano
<xeremith> si
<glpiana> xeremith, come hai masterizzato il cd?
<xeremith> no ma non penso sia la masterizzazione
<xeremith> ho aperto la iso, messo i file dentro il dvd
<glpiana> ah ecco per forza non va
<nicotano> xeremith, devi masterizzare hai masterizzato il file iso non come dati ma con opzione masterizza immagine e fallo a bassa velocità, verifica anche il file, scaricato che non sia corrotto
<glpiana> !installazione
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> xeremith, leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<glpiana> io devo andare
<xeremith> ah okay
<xeremith> ti ringrazio comunque glpiana!
<xeremith> no ma io la iso l'ho aperta! preso i file dentro e messi su un dvd vuoto, fatto crea dvd dati e poi ho masterizzato
<xeremith> il problema è che non ricordo come far partire il boot da cd..
<xeremith> cioè
<xeremith> non mi appare l'opzione FXX per farlo partire
<glpiana> xeremith, ma non può funzionare come hai fatto tu!
<nicotano> xeremith, devi impostarlo dal bios
<glpiana> xeremith, devi masterizzare la iso così com'è, senza aprirla e rpelevare i file
<glpiana> vabbè, scappo
<xeremith> ah
<xeremith> ok allora rifaccio la masterizzazione
<Serpico> ola
<jester-> sera
<pallino> ciao a tutti
<pallino> chi mi sa dire come faccio a scaricare l'ultima versione di amule
<jester-> pallino: affidabile stabile è quella nei repo ufficiali, per altro guarda magari sul sito
<jester-> pallino: per non ufficiale chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pallino> cioe
<jester-> pallino: cioè in questo canale ci si attiene a software ufficiale da repo e relative  eventuali problematiche
<jester-> oltre a problematiche del sistema operativo
<Serpico> jester-: il percorso per lanciare le applicazioni è in init.d vero?
<Serpico> jester-: quindi per far aprire un'applicazione nel terminale devo fare: terminale applicazione
<jester-> Serpico: ??
<Serpico> eccomi
<jester-> Serpico: in init.d ci sono i servizi
<jester-> le app in /usr/bin
<jester-> no serve il path
<Serpico> jester-: ok
<Serpico> jester-: quindi posso far partire le app da li in teoria
<Serpico> jester-: quindi nel caso del terminale: terminale + il percorso dell'app
<attempt_> o/
<_Best_> ci leggiamo "stasera" (spero) :)
<_Best_> ciaooo!
<Glacio> salve, la retroilluminazione del mio portatile oggi sembra non funzionare: esiste qualche programmino per avviarla manualmente, o per controllare che cosa ci sia che non vada?
<lindrio> buena sera
<awake> Oh, hai!
<xeremith> ok ragazzi scusate
<xeremith> ho masterizzato la mia copia ma adesso ho un problema
<xeremith> mi dice
<xeremith> This kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot- please use a kerne appropriate for your cpu...
<xeremith> significa che devo scaricare un'altra versione?
<xeremith> scusate, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<OverMe> hai preso la 64 bit ma hai la cpu a 32
<xeremith> ah
<attempt_> prendi la x86 non la amd64
<xeremith> no ma io ho scaricato
<xeremith> ubuntu desktop 11.10 x64 bit..
<xeremith> cioè, non va bene?
<OverMe> no
<attempt_> no
<xeremith> quindi devo scaricare la x32? o quella x amd?
<awake> :|
<attempt_> non ci deve essere scritto amd. prendi la 32
<xeremith> cioè il pc non è il mio..è vecchiotto e leggo nella targhetta la scritta AMD
<awake> <attempt_> non ci deve essere scritto amd. prendi la 32
<xeremith> ok
<attempt_> amd ha fatto per prima le cpu 64 bit. se vedi scritto in un linux amd e' un 64bit e a te non va' bene.
<xeremith> ah ok
<xeremith> guardate scusatemi se sono così incapace.. <.<
<attempt_> ma no. scarica quella giusta e masterizza a bassa velocita', 4x
<awake> ma tipo risparmiare e mettera su USB ?
<attempt_> pc vecchio, ma se boota da usb, va' bene anche da usb.
<xeremith> si cioè..già ho sprecato 2 dvd eeheheh
<xeremith> però non mi trovo la pennetta usb e nell'hd esterno c'è altra roba...va bene comunque?
<awake> uhm
<awake> non penso valga la pena
<awake> *ne
<xeremith> ah ok
<attempt_> no e usa un cd
<attempt_> compra un cd.
<awake> magari come dice attempt_ il ferro vecchio manco supporta usb boot
<attempt_> reboot
<xeremith> adesso vedo...spero in bene xke ho una situazione un pò strana...
<xeremith> ho un pc vecchiotto in cui è stato messo su win 7 professional...ovviamente non gira e non riesco a passare direttamente a xp con il cd boot di xp...così provo prima a mettere ubuntu e poi a rimettere su XP con partizione UBUNTU
<awake> :|
<awake> non riesco a passare direttamente a xp con il cd boot di xp
<awake> esplica
<xeremith> bhoo lo metto e non me lo boota...cioè il cd me lo ha fornito lui, è fatto male evidentemente, come avevo fatto male io quello di ubuntu..
<awake> olè
<awake> ritenta, sarai più fortunato
<xeremith> guarda un macello...
<xeremith> dovevo darlo oggi alle 3 ma gli ho detto che era una situazione disperatissima ehehe
<neramarea> salve gente... dopo un problema con unity ho tentato di aggiornare da live cd la 11.10 con se stessa... ma qualcosa è andato storto. ora da live vedo un filesystem da 136 gb dove c'è il mio ubuntu (che da grub si vede ma non parte), e la partizione windows. ora, se cerco di installare, non vede il "vecchio" sistema... non mi va di asfaltare tutto, anche perchè dati, file salvati, programmi e preferenze sono ancora tutti lì, ac
<awake> :|
<OverMe> neramarea, installa senza formattare la partizione
<neramarea> non me lo fa fare, OverMe. almeno, non ho capito io, come fare...
<OverMe> scegli il partizionamento manuale imposti la partizione dove ora hai ubuntu in modo che venga usata per / e dici di non formattarla
<awake> che cosa orrenda da fare
<xeremith> scusate ma la partizione è meglio farla FAT32 o NTFS?
<awake> te cuoci la pasta nel forno e la pizza in pentola
<awake> vero?
<neramarea> provo, OverMe...
<go^> mm buona la pasta al forno
<awake> go^,  se prima non la sbollenti mi sa che non viene un granchè
<go^> awake, mia mamma le pizze surgelate le cuoce al microonde e poi le mette un pò sulla padella così vengono un pò croccanti lol
<OverMe> andate in chat a parlare delle vostre mamme
<go^> xeremith, usa ext3 o ext4
<awake> OverMe, non serve, c'è il chan dedicato per la tua
<awake> :)
<awake> ok, questa era degna di `ViRuS`
<xeremith> no però sto facendo la partizione su xp..quindi non ho ext3 o ext4...cioè non è che la sto creando con il cd di ubuntu, ma con quella di xp...
<go^> xeremith, la crei poi quando installi ubuntu ;)
<xeremith> ah okay =)
<xeremith> mi sa che ubuntu 11.10 è una gran figata :)
<xeremith> ancora non l'ho provato =)
<go^> xeremith, dipende dai punti di vista :)
<xeremith> ah certo certo =)
<xeremith> non ti ci trovi bene go^?
<go^> xeremith, per avvicinarsi a Linux è ottima
<lello> chiedo scusa sono alle prime armi ho provato a usare come suggerito paste per non intasare il canale ma non sono riuscito non ho capito come funziona ho aggiornato ubuntu al 11.10 ho acquistato chiavetta kingston 32gb e non la carica mentre riesce a caricare una kingston 4 gb
<lello> con windows funziona
<akis24> ciao
<lello> ciao
<lello> qualcuno mi da una mano?
<akis24> scrivi la domanda in chan lello
<akis24> e se qualcuno sa' risponde...
<lello> vedi sopra
<akis24> io sono entrato ora come te....
<akis24> non ho letto
<lello> ho aggiornato ubuntu a 11.10
<lello> carica la chiavetta kngston 4 gb ma non carica una 32 gb
<lello> con windows funz
<akis24> non credo sia una questione di dimensioni credo ma con qualche chiavetta a volte nasce questo problema...
<akis24> non vengono riconosciute
<akis24> prova a cambiare porta usb e vedi se per caso va'
<lello> chiedo se qualcuno ha riscontrato questo prob.
<akis24> si
<akis24> a me è successo con certi tipi di chaivette
<akis24> chiavette*
<lello> con gparted ci mette una vita a caricarla la formatto manon la riconosce
<akis24> è questo è strano infatti parecchio...
<akis24> credo sia un prb di compatibilita'
<lello> che non sia il fatto che sia flash pen l'o pagata 25 euro kingston vuoi che sia cinese?
<akis24> oggi il marchio conta poco ... mica sai chi le fa' in realta'
<akis24> comunque quello che potevo dirti l'ho fatto...
<lello> ok ti ringrazio sei stato gentilissimo ciao a presto provo a smanettare ancora un po
<akis24> ciao
<lindrio_> qualcuno sa spiegarmi perchè non è possibile fare una cosa del genere con Java?
<lindrio_> http://pastebin.com/4KpPBvi9
<lindrio_> con l'if ovviamente funziona
<lindrio_> c'è qualcuno a cui posso fare una domanda su java ora?
<enzotib> lindrio_, e qual è l'errore?
<lindrio_> http://pastebin.com/4KpPBvi9
<lindrio_> perchè non va il ternario?
<lindrio_> sul ?
<Testadiquarzo> checomando devo dare per rimuovere completamente pidgin con tutti i suoi settaggi grazie
<lindrio_> mi dice che non è uno statement
<corradog> ciao
<lindrio_> enzotib, niente?
<enzotib> lindrio_, forse System.out.println(x>= 49 ? "E' uscito Testa" : "E' uscito Croce")
<enzotib> ma ricordo poco di java, e poi sarebbe meglio parlarne in #ubuntu-it-chat
<lindrio_> ah grazie
<prot__> ci siamo?
<prot__> ma va o no?
<ptux> salve a tutti. ho un problema con Natty che mi dice che non aggiorno da 132  giorni l'elenco dei pacchetti. in realtà l'ho fatto l'ultima volta questa mattina..
<ptux> qualche idea?
<esulu> mmmm
<esulu> prova ad aprire un temrinale
<esulu> e dare a mano un apt-get update
<esulu> ed un apt-get upgrade
<esulu> e dopo provoa a verificare
<ptux> !pastebin
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ptux> esulu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/855868/
<ptux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855871/
<ptux> ok, ho risolto da me grazie ad una discussione sul forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=molnsp7q7mg8j90s4vv18cgg22&topic=469914.0
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-25
<awake> salve
<awake> come faccio a deframmentare l'hard disk su ubuntu 11?
<OverMe> ti devo ribannare?
<awake>  /fear
<Siphion> lol
<pac> buongiorno a tutti
<pac> sperando in una risposta dico subitoche non ho  più 1´audio
<pac> stavo cercando di far funzionare gtick ho seguito diversi consigli risultato non solo non sento gtick ma non va più niente un consiglio?
<pac> ok risolto con alsa mixer però il metronomo non funziona ancora
<pac> cos´è /dev/dsp
<pac> come risolvo questo
<pac> creazione del collegamento simbolico "/dev/dsp": Permesso negato
<fleurtherock> ciao non riesco a installare pidgin
<mizusan> ciao qualcuno conosce chaet engine?
<mizusan> ciao qualcuno conosce cheat engine?
<mizusan> ciao qualcuno conosce il programma win cheat engine? wine lo installa ma poi non mi vede i processi linux
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata :)
<mizusan> ok allora altra domanda: ho un .exe posso estrarre i sorgenti e crearne il .deb?
<mizusan> il file .exe è open source
<mizusan> ma non trovo il codice sorgente
<massimo18> mizusan, se è .exe non è sorgente
<massimo18> mizusan, se è open source chiedi i sorgenti all'autore
<mizusan> esatto si tratta di cheat engine, open source. dal sito c'è il link ma non funziona. posso estrarlo dal file .exe?
<massimo18> mizusan, non saprei
<mizusan> massimo18, conosci cheat engine?
<massimo18> no
<massimo18> mizusan, da quello che vedo funziona in windows se non ho capito male
<mizusan> massimo18, fra le altre cose velocizza il download. si installa con wine, ma non riconosce i processi linux, solo quelli win di wine. per velocizzare ad esempio firefox dovrei installarlo con wine per farlo riconoscere...
<massimo18> mizusan, non so dirti mai usato wine
<akis24> giorno
<helmut_> hi
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho lo stesso problema fatto notare da un altro utente: in pratica è scomparsa l'applet del volume sul pannello
<cristian_c> ho provato a riaggiungerla, ma non è comunque visibile
<cristian_c> allora ho trovato questo:
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/824659
<cristian_c> però non ho capito come ha risolto l'utente
<cristian_c> 'Ok without any config, the applet is back. Do you want me to mark this as solved?'
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha un'idea?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<isotta> Buongiorno a tutti
<isotta> Buongiorno, ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere con flgrx. Andava tutto bene adesso il sistema mi segnale dipendenze non soddisfatte. Non riesco ne a disinstallare ne ad aggiornare flgrx ( scheda ati). Se qualcuno gentilmente potesse darmi un suggerimento. Grazie mille. Ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> isotta: fglrx è obsoleto
<cristian_c> jester-, ma non sono i driver proprietari ati?
<jester-> isotta: cosa hai installato
<jester-> cristian_c: gli esterni sono osoleti, ati ha demandato tutto alla comunità linux
<jester-> obsoleti*
<cristian_c> scusate, non sapevo della novità
<jester-> cristian_c: ha due anni la novità
<isotta> Ciao io avevo aggiornato la scheda con catalyst control center 12.1 (credo)
<cristian_c> lol, io utilizzo sempre gli fglrx
<jester-> isotta: rimuovili
<isotta> ho provato da terminale non me lo consente continua a ripropormi che ho dipendenze non soddisfatte
<jester-> isotta: nome del pacchetto?
<jester-> isotta: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends  pacco.deb
<cristian_c> dove con pacco, si sostituisce il nome del deb
<cristian_c> :)
<jester-> cioà nomepacco senza .deb
<cristian_c> senza
<isotta> proverò grazie per la cortesia e pazienza
<isotta> ok!
<jester-> isotta: poi cancelli anche /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<isotta> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<isotta>  fglrx-amdcccle-updates : Dipende: fglrx-updates ma non è installato
<isotta> E: Dipendenze non trovate. Riprovare usando -f.
<isotta> questo è quello che mi indica il terminale
<jester-> isotta: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends  pacco
<jester-> isotta: poi reinstalla allora reinstalla libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx e libglu1-mesa
<jester-> isotta: e per finire  sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<jester-> isotta: sudo dpkg --purge --force-depends  fglrx-amdcccle
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti
<rozzilla> avevo trovato uno script per dividere i file in cartelle in base all'estensione: http://paste.ubuntu.com/856368/. l'ho provato, però mi crea solo delle cartelle, senza spostare i file. a cosa può essere dovuto?
<Dig> ciao qualcuno può dare una lettura a questo read me??? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/856383/
<jester-> Dig: che driver tenti di compilare
<Dig> jester-, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/rtl8187#rtl818x
<jester-> le wifi  sono piu o meno tutte supportate
<Biccio> ciao a tutti, c'e' qualcuno per una info riguardo un problema ubuntu?
<jester-> Dig: per rtl metti il kernel 3.2 da ppa mainline
<Dig> jester-, come lo metto?
<jester-> !chiedi | Biccio
<ubottu-it> Biccio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> Dig: che sistema hai
<Dig> jester-, ti premetto che la rete funziona ma funziona con una bassa qualità. è un problema noto
<jester-> Dig: 11.10?
<Dig> jester-, ubuntu 11.10 32bit
<Biccio> grazie, da un giorno all'altro invece di caricarsi ubuntu mi si carica il gnu grub 1.98, allora ho messo una versione bootabile su chiavetta e ho avviato ubuntu, l'ho fatto partire con startx, ora vorrei recuperare le foto e i video che ho nella cartella di ubuntu ma non riesco ad arrivarci, c'e' un comando o un indirizzo specifico da terminale per arrivarci?
<Dig> jester-, ora sto usando i driver rtl8180    e da qualche giorno sono stati rilasciati nuovi driver dalla realtek. Ieri ho esaurito glpiana nel tentativo di usare driver con ndiswrapper
<jester-> Dig: scarica i 386 e per primo instgalli headers-all
<jester-> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2-rc7-precise/
<jester-> Biccio: non capisco
<Biccio> forse sono stato lungo, provo ad essere piu' conciso
<jester-> cosa grub è il boot loader senza il quale il sistema linux non parte
<Biccio> ho avviato ubuntu da chiavetta usb, ora vorrei recuperare le foto e i video che ho sulla versione ubuntu che e' installata sul disco fisso ma non riesco ad arrivarci
<Biccio> come posso fare?
<jester-> Biccio: monti la partizione e fai
<jester-> Biccio: dovrebbe apparirti nella finestra a sonostgra di nautilus
<attempt_> nautilus te lo dovrebbe vedere
<Biccio> che intendi per monrtare la partizione?
<attempt_> apri una cartella qualsiasi e naviga al disco fisso
<attempt_> lo ha di sicuro sull'elenco a sx. ci clicchi sopra, entri dentro, vai alla home e ti salvi quello che ti devi salvare
<Biccio> e' proprio questo il problema, accedo solo alle cartelle dell'ubuntu montato su chiavetta
<Biccio> e non vede quelle del disco fisso
<attempt_> apri terminale
<jester-> Biccio: sudo fdisk -l e incolla nel pastebin se sei da chiavetta
<Biccio> provo
<jester-> !paste | Biccio
<ubottu-it> Biccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dig> jester-,  	linux-headers-3.2.0-030200rc7-generic_3.2.0-030200rc7.201112240135_i386 questo va bene???
<jester-> Dig: prendi image headers ed haders all
<jester-> per primo metti all
<Biccio> grazie jester, provero, purtroppo e' mezzogiorno e devo chiudere, grazie per le dritte
<Biccio> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Dig> jester-, ok, ho quasi finito di installarli
<Dig> jester-, fatto
<jester-> riavvia
<AngelForget> giorno a tutti
<AngelForget> ho un problema con Lubuntu
<AngelForget> sul mio terminale appare questa scritta  quanto va ad istallare un programma
<AngelForget> need a repository as argument
<AngelForget> come posso risolvere ?
<peppe84> http://i39.tinypic.com/f4ljiq.png succede ad ogni apertura/chiusura di file con libreoffice a seguito di un spegnimento forzato. il resto pare ok. suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> peppe84, stai utilizzando una macro con calc?
<cristian_c> ah, ciao
<peppe84> cristian_c, ciao :-)
<cristian_c> mi ero scordato il saluto :P
<cristian_c> ah, qualunque file?
<peppe84> purtroppo mentre stavo usando un .odt il portatile si è bloccato per eccessivo surriscaldamento. ora mi ritrovo con questa rogna. dovrei anche fare un controllo completo dell'hd comunque
<cristian_c> peppe84, di solito si risolve con la rinomina della carttella nascosta di libreoffice
<cristian_c> è in /opt?
<cristian_c> *cartella
<cristian_c> AngleForget, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> *AngelForget
<peppe84> uhm no. in opt non c'è l'ho. l'installazione è su maverick e i pacchi provengono dai ppa. la cartella di configurazione è in ~/.libreoffice
<cristian_c> !pastebin | AngelForget
<ubottu-it> AngelForget: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe84> cristian_c, dici quella?
<cristian_c> peppe84, immagino che hai già provato
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> cancella la configurazione
<peppe84> no in effetti non ho provato :-)
<cristian_c> è un test in più
<cristian_c> altrimenti un --reinstall
 * peppe84 corre a controllare
<cristian_c> :D
<AngelForget> http://paste.ubuntu.com/856451/
<AngelForget> ecco qua il mio problema
<AngelForget> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> AngelForget, praticamente volevi installare il software center?
<AngelForget> si
<cristian_c> c'è un modo migliore
<cristian_c> dal Gestore aggionamenti
<cristian_c> scegli Impostazioni
<cristian_c> Altro software -> Aggiungi
<cristian_c> e gli piazzi la riga apt che ti danno
<cristian_c> AngelForget, prova
<peppe84> cristian_c, hai ragione. ho tirato via la cartella di riconfigurazione e ora funzia :-)
<cristian_c> bene :D
<peppe84> *rincofigurazione/configurazione
<cristian_c> basta il logout e via
<cristian_c> con quello risolvi molti problemi delle applicazioni
<AngelForget> cristian
<AngelForget> repository ppa: lubuntu-desktop/ppa  ma devo mettere questa
<AngelForget> ?
<peppe84> cristian_c, mentre per controllare lo stato dei blocchi dell'hd oltre ai dati smart cosa usi di solito?
<cristian_c> AngelForget, vai sulla pagina launchpad del ppa
<cristian_c> peppe84, io faccio un fsck da live
<peppe84> ok. ottimo.
<cristian_c> è un metodo un po' rozzo
<cristian_c> però dipende dalle partizioni, se hai un raid è più complesso
<cristian_c> un fsck non basta
<peppe84> no ho una root in etx3 e una home in etx4
<AngelForget> cristian_c,  io sono qua e ora ?
<AngelForget> https://launchpad.net/~gilir/+archive/lubuntu/+packages
<cristian_c> ma non era stefocefo (alias stephen-smally) a sviluppare LSC?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> peppe84, vai tranquillo allora
 * AngelForget_AWAY is away: Sono occupato
<cristian_c> AngelForget, per quando torni le righe sono:
<cristian_c> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main
<cristian_c> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/ppa/ubuntu oneiric main
 * AngelForget is back (gone 00:30:39)
<cristian_c> AngelForget, prova le due righe che ho postato sopra
<AngelForget> aggiunte
<AngelForget> adesso ?
<cristian_c> chiusi o salvi
<cristian_c> epoi un update
<cristian_c> e comunque vai di install o in synaptic a installare LSC
<AngelForget> non mi da nessun aggiornamento
<AngelForget> LSC che cosa è?
<cristian_c> comunque controlla che siano presenti in Altro Software
<cristian_c> Lubuntu software center
<cristian_c> le due righe che ho indicato
<cristian_c> aggiunte in fondo
<cristian_c> ho fatto così io per LSC
<AngelForget> NON CÈ NESSUN lSC in synaptic
<cristian_c> lubuntu-software-center
<cristian_c> AngelForget, ma ti risultano le due righe in più in Sorgenti software?
<AngelForget> si ci sono cristian_c  ma il problema me lo da lo stesso
<AngelForget> Lubuntu-control-center_0.3 ~ ppa2_all.deb
<AngelForget> cmq lo risoltio cosi
<AngelForget> istall. da pack. deb
<cristian_c> è uguale diciamo
<cristian_c> AngelForget, però in questo modo non hai gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> AngelForget, gli update dal gestore aggiornamenti mi sono serviti tanto
<AngelForget> ho capito ma come mi hai detto tu non mi dava agg.
<AngelForget> anche ins. le diciture date da te
<cristian_c> AngelForget, infatti il software center era buggato nella ricerca, sul forum ho aperto una dioscussione in cui l'autore ha risposto e ha risolto i bug via via, così ho potuto provare le nuove versioni
<cristian_c> ma c'erano no?
<AngelForget> si
<cristian_c> e poi hai dato l'upodate
<AngelForget> ma non mi da nessun aggiornamento
<cristian_c> *update
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> ma infatti non avevi installato il pacchetto
<AngelForget> da gestore agg. mi dice che il sistema è aggiornato
<cristian_c> se non installi il pacchetto non può aggiornartelo
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-software center
<cristian_c> prima disinstalla il deb
<AngelForget> come lo diss.
<cristian_c> AngelForget, da synaptic
<cristian_c> AngelForget, e poi sudo apt-get install lubuntu-software center
<AngelForget> cristian_c,  e se faccio cosi
<AngelForget> sudo apt-get remove nome-pacchetto
<cristian_c> uhm, no
<cristian_c> perché non è installato da repo
<cristian_c> usa synaptic che è più facile
<cristian_c> altrimenti dovevi usare dpkg da terminale
<AngelForget> in synaptic non mi da niente
<cristian_c> ma l'hai installato
<AngelForget> sotto LSC
<cristian_c> lubuntu-software-center
<AngelForget> si
<cristian_c> non lsc, devi cercare lubuntu oppure center
<cristian_c> nella ricerca di synaptic
<AngelForget> che faccio rimuovi completamente o rimuovi ?
<cristian_c> AngelForget, rimuovi e basta
<cristian_c> no completamente
<cristian_c> *non
<AngelForget> fatto
<AngelForget> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto lubuntu-software
<AngelForget>  ecco qusto e  quello che mi da da term.
<cristian_c> lubuntu-software-center
<cristian_c> manca l'ultimo pezzo :D
<AngelForget> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto lubuntu-software
<AngelForget> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto center
<AngelForget> mi da questo
<cristian_c> lubuntu-software-center
<cristian_c> non a pezzi
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto prima: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-software-center
<cristian_c> copia e incolla
<AngelForget> ok adesso va
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> funziona il software center?
<AngelForget> asp lo sta conf.
<AngelForget> cristian_c,  ma ubuntu tweak gira anche su lubuntu ?
<cristian_c> non lo so, ma penso di no
<cristian_c> è fondamentale?
<AngelForget> si lsc va
<cristian_c> AngelForget, ora ottenrai gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> *otterrai anche
<cristian_c> AngelForget, all'interno del ppa ci sono altri programmi
<AngelForget> mi sai indicare un buon tools  per la pulizia
<cristian_c> AngelForget, ti suggerisco invece una pagina wiki apposita
<nicotano> salve
<AngelForget> ok dammi il link
<cristian_c> AngelForget, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<AngelForget> grazie cristian_c
<ichi__> ciao a tutti
<ichi__> ubuntu 10.10 qui, ho un problema.. da ieri quando collego una antenna wifi esterna, non carica più il modulo relativo ai driver  RT2870
<ichi__> prima appena la collegavo, era gia visibile con iwconfig, oggi la collego, "lsusb" me la rileva, ma su iwconfig nn la vedo, devo dare manualmente il comando "sudo modprobe RT2870" sennò nn la prende
<ichi__> con dmesg mi dice "usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper"
<ichi__> credo sia successo qualcosa con ndiswrapper, mi sa tenta di caricare i drivers di ndiswrapper invece che qulli giusto RT2870... qualcuno può aiutarmi?ù
<ichi__> perfavore?
<pac> Saluto tutti cordialmente e passo subito al mio problema (veramente sono tanti, ma uno alla volta). Ho cercato in tutti modi di fare funzionare ubuntu sul mio fujitsu t 900 in modalità tablet, ma niente da fare non riconosce l'orientamento della penna. Se ruoto lo schermo, la penna continua a scrivere come se fosse in modalità normale. Devo rinunciare definitivamente a ubuntu secondo voi? Grazie
<Benke> Benke,    ??????
<Siphion> ?
<pac> Saluto tutti cordialmente e passo subito al mio problema (veramente sono tanti, ma uno alla volta). Ho cercato in tutti modi di fare funzionare ubuntu sul mio fujitsu t 900 in modalità tablet, ma niente da fare non riconosce l'orientamento della penna. Se ruoto lo schermo, la penna continua a scrivere come se fosse in modalità normale. Devo rinunciare definitivamente a ubuntu secondo voi? Grazie
<korty89> Salve a tutti dovrei connettere in wireless ubuntu9.10 con chiavetta usb - ho i driver su cd (windows)
<DIG> jester-, ci sei?
<DIG> Ragazzi devo rimettere un kernel vecchio al mio pc. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<enzotib> DIG: che kernel devi mettere?
<DIG> enzotib, ora sono avviato in live, stamane con jester ho scaricato e installato un kernel. qualcosa non ha funzionato. Il pc parte ma non funge la scheda video. Ora vorrei rimmete un kernel funzionante
<enzotib> DIG, ma quanti kernel hai installati attualmente?
<DIG> boh, grub non lo vedo, ho solo ubuntu quindi non l'ho mai usato
<rozzilla> ciao a tutti
<rozzilla> ho appena recuperato parecchi file audio da un dispositivo rovinato... logicamente sono rinominati in modo incomprensibile
<rozzilla> ho notato però che il titolo è rimasto integro
<rozzilla> come posso rinominarli tutti (secondo il titolo )in modo automatico
<rozzilla> ?
<DIG> enzotib, non posso scaricare e reinstallare l'ultimo kernel rilasciato come fosse un aggiornamento?
<karonte> salve a tutti
<karonte> ho un problema con i driver nvidia
<karonte> ho aggiornato il kernel dalla 2.6 -> 3.0
<karonte> e ora il modulo nvidia non gli va di ricompilarsi
<ciarli> ciao
<ciarli> c'è qualcuno
<mystkid> salve
<DIG> ciarli scrivi di cosa hai bisogno se qualcuno saprà aiutarti interverrà
<mystkid> qualcumo mi sa dire come si fa a cambiare il linguaggio del browser firefox
<ciarli> è la prima volta che uso questa ciat
<DIG> mystkid, vai in Ubuntu software center e vedi che c'è il repositore adatto
<ciarli> ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 11.10
<mystkid> che nome ha il pacchetto?
<ciarli> non riesco a caricare una chiavetta kingston 32 gb g3
<DIG> mystkid, scrivi firefox ita
<ciarli> una da 4 gb va bene
<ciarli> la 32 no
<ciarli> mentre la stessa chiavetta da 32 gb funziona con windows
<ciarli> qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa?
<ciarli> mi sa tanto che devo tornare su windows
<DIG> ciarli, il problema non  credo sia dell SO
<ciarli> su windows funzion
<DIG> vedi su gestore dichi se la vede
<ciarli> si la vede
<mystkid> dove vengono salvati i pacchetti .deb?? sto facendo aggiornamenti su un portattile e vorrei salvarmi un po di tempo copiando i file de
<mystkid> deb**
<parik70> salve a tutt@ :-)
<DIG> mystkid, credo che li stai installando direttamente. Non ti conviene mai fare l'operazione che vuoi fare tu
<parik70> ho il seguente problema: ognivolta che stampo1pagina, viene stampato il rigo uif.power 1; udw.quit; e poi il foglio viene espulso. quindi la stampa procedere fino alla fine. come fare per NON stampare tale riga?1mano per favore :-)
<DIG> mystkid, ogni pc si scatica solo gli aggiornamenti di cui necessita
<mystkid> devo aggiornare i stessi pacchetti su un altro pc
<nicotano> buonasera
<DIG> ciao nicota
<parik70> nicotano buonasera
<DIG> nicotano,  ti intendi di kernel?
<nicotano> DIG, so cos'è
<mystkid> si lo so ma siccome sono 200 mb e ho una connessione lenta...
<nicotano> ciao parik70
<DIG> mystkid, hai due pc perfettamente uguali?
<mystkid> si
<DIG> mystkid, si dovrebbero trovare nella cartella /tmp          fossi in te non ci metterei mano
<mystkid> stessa architettura
<DIG> mystkid, stessa architettura, stesso hardware, stesso software. altrimenti fai danni
<mystkid> oks grazie
<MystKid> salve, arei ancora una domanda....   ho fatto l' aggiornamento di firefox da v7 a v10...però mi crasha
<MystKid> come faccio a bloccare gli aggiornamenti di firefox?
<enzotib> MystKid, ma che versione di ubuntu hai?
<enzotib> (dato che il 10 è il default sulla 11.10)
<MystKid> ho la 11.10, però mi crea problemi con dei siti che usano java
<MystKid> vorrei rimettere la versione 7
<enzotib> MystKid, però non ho capito perché parlavi della v7
<MystKid> perche vorrei fare un downgrade da v10 alla v7 che funziona correttamente
<DIG> qualcuno sa dove posso scaricare l'ultimo kernel rilasciato?
<MystKid> dal sito kernel.org
<jester-> DIG: link che ti ho dato stamattina
<enzotib> MystKid, sudo apt-get install firefox=7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<jester-> MystKid: non è ff ma le java open farlocche visto che hanno segato le sun
<MystKid> si però con la versione 7 funziona tutto e non crasha. invece con la 10 si.  ho provato a cancellare il profile in ~/.mozilla  però nn ha aiutato
<parik70> ho il seguente problema: ognivolta che stampo1pagina, viene stampato il rigo uif.power 1; udw.quit; e poi il foglio viene espulso. quindi la stampa procedere fino alla fine. come fare per NON stampare tale riga?1mano per favore :-)
<DIG> jester-, sono con una live. qualcosa non ha funzionato.
<parik70> jester- ciao :-)
<parik70> jester- ciao :-)
<parik70> ho il seguente problema: ognivolta che stampo1pagina, viene stampato il rigo uif.power 1; udw.quit; e poi il foglio viene espulso. quindi la stampa procedere fino alla fine. come fare per NON stampare tale riga?1mano per favore :-)
<jester-> DIG: al boot scegli il kerne di prima
<DIG> jester-, grub non lo vedo co sto schermo. dovrei editarlo da qui
<jester-> DItieni pigiato shift al boot
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho riscontrato una cosa strana
<cristian_c> praticamente ho scaricato uno zip (componente di un programma), e ho estratto la cartella dall'archivio
<cristian_c> poi l'ho copiata via terminale in una cartella presente in /opt
<cristian_c> ho usato il comando cp -r
<cristian_c> la cartella viene copiata ma il suo contenuto no
<cristian_c> inoltre quando la apro appare un messaggio che dice che non ho i permessi
<cristian_c> che cosa posso fare per copiare tutto il contenuto?
<cristian_c> se volete posto i comandi che ho usato
<Dig2> jester-, non c'è niente da fare. per forza dalla live la devo risolvere
<jester-> Dig2: hai fatto altro oltre che installare il kernel?
<Dig> ci sono?
<jester-> Divai in caroto nella partizione e levalo
<jester-> chroot
<Dig> jester-, ci era già successo in precedenza sto problema con grub e se non vado errato avevamo editato questo. non vorrei però buttarla grossa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/856700/
<jester-> !grub
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> ripristinalo
<parik70> ho il seguente problema: ognivolta che stampo1pagina, viene stampato il rigo uif.power 1; udw.quit; e poi il foglio viene espulso. quindi la stampa procedere fino alla fine. come fare per NON stampare tale riga?1mano per favore :-)
<cristian_c> parik70, in /var/log/cups ci sono tre log
<cristian_c> uno mi pare è page.log
<cristian_c> ok, ho dato i permessi di lettura a tutti e quindi sono riuscito a vedere anche il contenuto
<parik70> cristian_c vado a vedere... e ti dico :-)
<Dig> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/856713/
<jester-> Dig: sudo update-grub e riavvia
<parik70> cristian_c trovato. ti apstebinno il tutto? sono 3righe
<cristian_c> vai
<cristian_c> anche qui
<cristian_c> se sono 4 o più invece su pastebin
<Dig> jester-, /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<parik70> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/856719/
<cristian_c> parik70, domanda: il file da stampare che estensione ha?
<cristian_c> comunque sembra tu abbia fatto tre tentativi
<parik70> cristian_c mi succede con OGNI STAMPA: qualunque sia il tipo di file, mi stampa prima il rigo che ho detto ed espelle il foglio, poi inizia a spamare come se nulla fosse stato. . .
<cristian_c> c'è anche error.log se non sbaglio in cups
<cristian_c> spamare?
<parik70> sì....vedo
<parik70> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/856726/
<awake> hai!
<cristian_c> parik70, ora e minuto del casino?
<jester-> gianlucadv: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> in charoot
<jester-> gianlucadv/ dig sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jester-> Dig: sudo update-grub
<parik70> anche se adesso provassi a sta,mpare, mi darebbe questo comportamento. me lo fa SEMPRE=in qualsiasi momento stampo :-) !
<cristian_c> parik70, sì, ma serve per capire quale riga del log c'entra
<cristian_c> c'entra con il problema
<Dig> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/856735/      ma non sarà già aggiornato?
<parik70> l' ora e minuto non la so. succede sempre dopo aver dato il via alla stampa: devo stampare 5pagine(o un numero qualsiasi), la prima "cosa" che viene stampata è quel rigo ed il foglio viene espluso.
<jester-> Dig:  sei in charoot ?
<parik70> poi tutto continua senza problemi
<cristian_c> parik70, scusa, sono dovuto uscire altrimenti non ce la faceva a compilare
<parik70> .....fai.... :-9
<cristian_c> dicevi?
<Dig> jester-, mi pare che sono uscito http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/856713/   riga 49
<parik70> :-)
<Dig> jester-, è il primo paste-bin che ho postato
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> Dig: riavvia la live e rifai
<Dig> ok
<jester-> Dig non avevi fatto l'ugrade
<Guest46869> mi potreste dare una mano..sto installando ubintu 11.10, e non mi parte la schermata di scelta tra live e installa.mi chiede username e psw
<jester-> Guest46869: spiegati meglio
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubuntu> jester-, rifaccio tutto e mi fermo prima di uscire da chroot????
<ubuntu> jester-, sono Dig
<Dig> a ecco
<mouse> ciauz mettere in italiano thunderbird e firefox
<esulu> mouse: che sarebbe una domanda per caso?
<mouse> no voglio sapere per metterli in it
<esulu> ma che ubuntu hai
<esulu> ?
<mouse> ubuntu 11.10
<esulu> ma l'hai installato con la lingua italiana o no!
<Dig> mouse, vai in ubuntu software center e scaricati i pacchetti firefox ita e thunderbird ita
<attempt> da synaptic cerca i pacchetti -it di localizzazione
<esulu> Dig: la soluzione è buona
<esulu> ma bisogna capire per quale probelma non gli ha di partenza firefox in it
<mouse> i pacchetti so in it ma quando apro firefox e thunderird sno in ingels
<esulu> aspetta un attimo mouse che c'e' qualche cosa che non mi torna
<esulu> ma solo curiosità mia
<esulu> quando installi ubuntu 11.10, subito ti viene chiesto dal tool
<esulu> di scegliere la lingua che vuo usare in ubuntu giusto
<esulu> ?
<esulu> in quel caso tu hai scelto italiano ?
<Dig> jester-, c'è ancora?
<mouse> vedi prima era tutto in ita con la 11.04 quando è arrivato aggiornamento a 11.10 firefox e thunderbird son in inglese
<jester-> Dig: cu fu
<Dig> jester-, eccoti
<Dig> jester-,  rifaccio tutto e mi fermo prima di uscire da chroot????
<jester-> yess
<esulu> mouse: allroa vai in impostazione del sistema un atitmo
<esulu> *attimo?
<esulu> e va iin supporto lingue
<Dig> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/856786/
<Dig> jester-, do anche il comando grub-install --recheck /dev/sda     ?
<jester-> Dig: fa vedere cat /etc/default/grub
<Dig> jester-,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/856789/  finisco con quei comani?
<Dig> *comandi
<jester-> Dig: nano /etc/default/grub
<jester-> Dig: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 falla cosi, salvi e ridai update-grub quindi riavvii e acceertati che parta sda al boot
<Dig> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/856793/
<mouse> vado ciauz
<mouse> exit
<mouse> quit
<jester-> Dig: commenta la riga 7 come indicato sopra
<jester-> <jester-> Dig: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 falla cosi, salvi e ridai update-grub quindi riavvii e acceertati che parta sda al boot
<Dig> jester-, con quel chroot che faccio?
<jester-> Dig: sempre da chroot devi fare
<jester-> Dig: finito da exit e riavii
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> per caso ho scoperto che la mia connessione ethernet ha dei problemi
<esulu> che problemi cristian_c
<esulu> ?
<cristian_c> in pratica riesco a fare perfettamente la connessione
<esulu> jester-: cadi che succede?!!
<jester-> esulu: telecass
<cristian_c> ma se digiti un qualsiasi indirizzo, la pagina carica all'infinito
<esulu> jester-: XD
<esulu> aspetta aspetta
<esulu> cristian_c:
<esulu> allora fammi capire un attimo sei connesso via lan
<esulu> al router giusto
<esulu> ?
<cristian_c> jester-, col wifi invece il problema non si presenta
<cristian_c> ora via wifi, ma via lan si presenta quel problema
<cristian_c> anche google non si carica
<esulu> aspetta
<esulu> gentilmente cristian_c mi puoi dire se sei connesso via lan al router
<esulu> quando trovi il problema?
<cristian_c> mi connetto adesso
<esulu> no
<esulu> dev isolamente rispondere ;-)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quando mi connetto in lan
<Dig2> jester-, niente da fare.  reinstallo? forse faccio prima
<esulu> cristian_c: scrivi in una riga please
<cristian_c> esulu, hai ragione
<cristian_c> anche tu
<jester-> Dig2: mi sa che ti parte il disco sbagliato, vai nel bios e sistema
<jester-> Dig2: se hai menu popup fallo da li
<esulu> jester-: ma ha configurato grub per caso che mi sono perso il discorso!
<jester-> esulu: lo ha ripristinato
<esulu> ah
<Dig2> jester-, il disco è giusto. ne ho solo uno. poi il sistema si avvia e lo schermo che non si fa vedere
<jester-> ma se installato su sda e parte sdb funza na cippa
<esulu> XD
<cristian_c> esulu, ok, il problema è questo: quando mi connetto in wifi, riesco a caricarele pagine nel browser, quando mi connetto in lan il caricamento si pianta e visualizzo pagina bianca
<jester-> Dig2: ma lo vedi il menu di grub al boot?
<esulu> cristian_c: allora il problema va esaminato come si deve, come prima cosa dovresti vedere dall'interfaccia del tuo router , che impostazione hai configurato.
<Dig2> no, no. ma ci era già successo in passato, avevamo modificato le impostazioni per poter leggere rieditando dimensioni dello schermo, caratteri ecc
<cristian_c> la apro subito l'interfaccia
<esulu> bravissimo cristian_c
<cristian_c> aperta
<jester-> Dig2: nel se hai commentato la riga in /default/grub il menu lo devi vedere
<Dig2> jester-, dall'ultimo avanzamento di versione  c'è sto difetto. non si leggono neanche le tty1, tty2 ecc
<esulu> sai cristian_c perche te lo dico ?!! se tu hai impostato dall'interfaccia della tua rete che gli indirizzi ip devono essere statici allora dobbiamo andare a dare un ip statico , se è incontrario allora andiamo a vedere che cosa c'e' che non va in ubuntu giusto!!
<cristian_c> esulu, può darsi
<jester-> Dig2: i maledetti repo ppa del cass
<esulu> cristian_c: verifichiamo per risolvere il problema ;-)
<esulu> jester-: Xd
<esulu> jester-:  topo please mi fai capire bene che caspita è successo a Dig2 che non mi torna un po di cose
<esulu> sinceramente
<jester-> esulu: per logica ha cannibalizzato il sistema usando repo della fregna
<esulu> XD
<esulu> bhe allora basta che gli elimina quei repo
<esulu> e si sitema tutto no§!!
<Dig2> esulu, è la risoluzione dello schermo con grub che non vanno d'accordo
<jester-> o pacioccando qualche file con copia incolla da qualche presunta guida farlocca
<esulu> ah
<esulu> allora e la fine
<jester-> altrimenti non succede neanche a pagarlo
<esulu> daccordo con te
<esulu> cristian_c: io attendo un tuo segnale, se intanto mi potresti dire che connessione usi una idea me lo posso fare
<esulu> *la
<Dig2> jester-, fino a quando non ho installato quel kernel funzionava tutto
<cristian_c> esulu, ho guardato un po' le schermate del router
<cristian_c> quelle standard diciamo
<esulu> jester-: sai una cosa non mi riccorod se nei wiki di ubuntu ci sia scritto , ma bisogna scrivere un NB grande come una casa di fare attenzioen ad usare certi repo XD
<jester-> esulu: almeno leggessero
<esulu> cristian_c: XDXD quelle standard che vuol dire
<esulu> jester-: XD
<esulu> cristian_c: aspetta aspetta
<jester-> esulu: cosi come winzoz se non metti pirlate va una vita
<esulu> XD
<esulu> XD
<esulu> jester-:
<FloodBotIt1> esulu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> staot modem, stato connessione, stato servizi, lan, wifi, dettagli modem, statistiche
<esulu> non farmi splodere dalle risate please
<esulu> che devo stare serio
<filo1234> cristian_c: cat /etc/resolv.conf && route -n
<cristian_c> perfetto, pasto
<esulu> filo1234: sei sicuro
<esulu> non è detto che le configurazioni che tu vedi con cat /etc/resolv.conf && route -n
<esulu> si vedano quando dai quel comando
<esulu> lui è connesso via wlan0
<esulu> e tu vedi solamente le configurazioni di wlan0
<esulu> non eth0
<filo1234> esulu: ? non ho capito
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.com/TRu4M2Jq
<filo1234> cristian_c: ma ora sei con il wifi
<esulu> eh si
<cristian_c> esulu, sì
<cristian_c> non so se con la lan riesco a leggervi
<filo1234> mi interessa vedere quei comandi quando sei con la nIC
<esulu> filo1234: il comando sbagliato non ha assulutamente senso
<filo1234> cristian_c: te li copi
<filo1234> esulu: quale comando sbagliato scusa?
<esulu> quando sei connesso via wifi
<esulu> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 wlan0
<filo1234> cristian_c: e aggiungi anche igconfig
<esulu> non ti dice niente
<cristian_c> sì scusate il casino, e spero non mi prendiate troppo in giro
<cristian_c> :P, vado con i tre comandi
<esulu> deve connettersi al masismo via lan per capire qualche cosa
<filo1234> esulu: a parte che ti dice comunque la route anche se sei in wifi
<cristian_c> e torno
<filo1234> esulu: appunto pensavo che gia lo fosse
<esulu> XD
<esulu> tranquillo
<filo1234> esulu: e in ogni caso quei comandi non c'entrano con il modo di connessione
<esulu> filo1234: allora io penso che lui abbia qualche problema nella configurazione del lan nel interfaccia del suo router
<esulu> ma si ho capito
<esulu> ma non ti da informazione per dare una mano a cristian_c
<esulu> intendevo in quel senso
<filo1234> esulu: il resolv.conf e il gateway non ti danno informazioni?
<esulu> anche se secondo me c'e' qualche cosa che non va nella prima riga di quell oche ha pastato cristian_c
<esulu> infatti filo1234 lo sto vedendo
<Dig2> jester-, sto reinstallando
<esulu> filo1234: non so se mi sono spiegato , spero di si!
<jester-> Dig2: poi alla larga dai ppa
<filo1234> esulu: sinceramente no, ma non è un problema
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.com/rVYv1WSU
<cristian_c> a livello di terminale, pastato, a livello di router, cosa serve di preciso?
<Dig2> jester-, l'unica cosa che ho messo sono stati quei due kernel
<filo1234> cristian_c: ping google.it
<filo1234> cristian_c: ping -c3 google.it
<jester-> i kenrnel al maxa danno problemi dopo il boot
<filo1234> ah no spe
<filo1234> cristian_c: sei con il wifi ora
<filo1234> pfff
<cristian_c> eh, sì
<cristian_c> mi disconnette
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Dig2> infatti dal boot non è ripartito
<cristian_c> filo1234, mi ricordavo che pingava su debian, ma ora lo rifaccio qui
<filo1234> cristian_c: allora rimettiti con la lan e dai
<cristian_c> faccio ping -c3 www.google.com
<esulu> filo1234: il problema tel o dico io quale che lui si deve connettere via lan e configurare con ifconfig
<filo1234> ping -c3 google.it && ping -c3 8.8.4.4
<esulu> un attimo la rete
<esulu> guarda un attimo gatway di quell oche ha pastato cristian_c
<filo1234> esulu: l'hai visto l'ifconfig?
<filo1234> si appunto
<esulu> infatti
<cristian_c> ok, faccio quest'ultimo che avete citato adesso
<filo1234> l'ip ce l'ha
<esulu> si
<esulu> ma guarda gatway
<filo1234> quindi?
<esulu> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<esulu> caspita
<filo1234> il router come quando ha wifi
<jester-> esulu: 192.168.1.1 che è rutter come gw
<jester-> che è quello giusto
<filo1234> anche se ha tutto sballato
<awake> ciao ragazzi
<jester-> esulu: è la destinatio quella non il gw
<filo1234> cristian_c: fai una cosa
<Dig2> jester-, grazie comunque per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<filo1234> cristian_c: quando sei con il cavo.... dai sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1/24 eth0
<filo1234> e prova a connetterti
<cristian_c_> ok
<cristian_c_> http://pastebin.com/ZKcFd2mM
<cristian_c_> doppio ping
<filo1234> cristian_c: ok hai un problema con il browser allora
<cristian_c_> ne installo un altro
<filo1234> avrai installato qualche cosa che blocca, una di quelle pirlate che bloccano le pagine
<filo1234> cristian_c: è firefox?
<jester-> cristian_c: fa cosi con tutti i brauser?
<cristian_c> è chromium
<cristian_c> (scusate il ritardo)
<cristian_c> jester-, il punto è che con il wifi non ho questo problema
<cristian_c> cioè con la lan non riesco ad aprire nulla, neanche google
<mionick> ciao a tutti ... qualcuno si intende di sessioni live usb con salvataggio dati e impostazioni ?
<esulu> il problema è impostazione del router io penso
<jester-> mionick: facendo la penna setti quanto spazio aggiuntivo usare
<jester-> esulu: non c'è senso
<cristian_c> filo1234, in quel caso non funzionerebbe neanche il wifi, ho scoperto il problema di eth per caso, visto che non lo uso quasi mai
<Dig2> ciao a tutti, grazie ancora jester alla prossima
<cristian_c> esulu, una cosa però non mi torna: o i driver sulla 11.10 fanno i capricci, o il problema del router
<filo1234> cristian_c: firewall?
<cristian_c> esulu, il cavo penso vada bene, altrimenti avrei problemi anche a stabilire la connessione
<jester-> cristian_c: eth0 è in dhcp?
<cristian_c> non ne utiliuzzo, non saprei neacnhe cosa fare, filo1234
<esulu> senti cristian_c io ho avuto lo stesso problema quando avevo impostato via route un ip fisso con ubuntu ma se jester- ti dice che no ha snnso io seguo lui e filo1234
<cristian_c> Stato servizio DHCP  Stato DHCP	Attivo
<esulu> jester-: rispindi un attimo in pvt
<mionick> ciao jester-   la mia intenzione era cambiare locazione su altro dispositivo più capiente per quanto riguarda i dati ... ma non so se sia possibile impostare questo
<jester-> cristian_c: mettila in dhcp solo indorizzi
<esulu> bene
<esulu> buona idea
<jester-> mionick: cioè?
<cristian_c> esulu, ci avevo provato in passato per impostare un dispositivo, ma avevo ripristinato
<filo1234> cristian_c: bah prova un sudo dhclient eth0 allora
<cristian_c> parlo dell'ip fisso
<jester-> anche
<jester-> giusto per vederfe
<jester-> re
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> faccio così
<esulu> prova che sono curioso
<cristian_c> il problema in effetti l'ho scoperto da shell in debian
<esulu> mmmm
<esulu> spiegati cristian_c
<esulu> ?
<mionick> jester-: cioè avere la chiavetta usb per i file di sistema ma i salvataggi su harddisk (programmi , update , impostazioni)
<filo1234> cristian_c: fai anche un tracepath google.it
<jester-> mionick: i dati li salvi dove ti pare, basta montare la partizione
<cristian_c> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<cristian_c> quindi già c'era ovviamente
<filo1234> ?
<cristian_c> è la risposta a dhclient eth0
<filo1234> o.0
<esulu> XD
<cristian_c> la cosa strana del router invece è che da un bel po' di tempo ha una luce aranciane
<cristian_c> *arancione
<esulu> XD
<esulu> ecco che ci siamo
<cristian_c> su Line 1
<esulu> bene cristian_c e se no nsbaglio il vavo lan
<esulu> è connesso in porta 1
<cristian_c> anche ieri avevo provato a spegnerlo e riaccenderlo, a resettarlo
<esulu> giusto?!
<cristian_c> no
<filo1234> e hai provato a cambiare porta?
<cristian_c> sì, ho cambiato ieri la lan
<jester-> cristian_c: fai un ip fisso
<filo1234> a parte che line 1 dovrebbe essere la linea telefonica
<esulu> jester-: da 3 ore che sto dicendo sta cosa
<jester-> che certi rutter si incazzano in dhcp con certe schede
<esulu> no filo1234 dippende dal hag o router
<cristian_c> line2 è di colore verde però
<jester-> specialmente i dlink
<esulu> aspetta un attimo che usi come provider?
<esulu> o hai messo in serie un router tu?
<cristian_c> questo è lorribile pirelli immagino
<filo1234> esulu: GESU' LINE1 e LINE2 sono le LINEE telefoniche, VOIP  o quello che è
<filo1234> che non c'ntrano con  le porte ETH1 ETH2
<filo1234> così nominate[5~
<cristian_c> filo1234, ma infatti ho scollegato anche il telefono accessorio (linea voce), ma la luce persiste
<cristian_c> infatti non so se c'entra con il problema
<cristian_c> devo chiamare quelli del 187
<filo1234> cristian_c: si ma magari non è configurata quindi non c'entra nulla
<cristian_c> però mi ricordo qualche mese fa tutte verdi le luci
<filo1234> cristian_c: che ip hai ora in wifi?
<filo1234> cristian_c: ifconfig
<cristian_c> 192.168.1.35
<mionick> jester-: si questo si , ma per programmi e impostazioni ?  ho letto come aumentare lo spazio limite di 1gb sulla chiavetta ma non ho trovato nulla di come usare direttamente altri dispositivi per fare la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> confermo l'inet
<filo1234> cristian_c: sudo ifconfig 192.168.1.40/24 eth0 && soudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<filo1234> cristian_c: naturalmente con il cavo attaccato e la wifi sconnessa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c_> filo1234, ci dev'essere qualche errore, ho l'output di sudo ifconfig 192.168.1.40/24 eth0 && sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<cristian_c_> eth0: Host sconosciuto e ifconfig: "--help" visualizza le informazioni di utilizzo.
<filo1234> cristian_c_: blah scusa sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.10.1.40/24
<cristian_c_> ok
<cristian_c_> ho capito l'errore
<cristian_c> filo1234, il comando è andato a buon fine
<cristian_c> però non va
<cristian_c> magari riprovo
<cristian_c> per sicurezza
<cristian_c> no, riprovato, non funziona
<cristian_c> da quel che mi ha detto esul, non funziona il router, ho provato a resettarlo, ma non succede niente
<cristian_c> quindi non mi resta che chiamare il provider per farmi sosttuire il router
<cristian_c> *sostituire
<lunotto> !salve a tutti
<ubottu-it> Factoid 'salve a tutti' not found
<lunotto> ciao
<lunotto> ho un problema con ubuntu 11.10  a 64 bit nella navigazione in internet molto lenta
<cristian_c> lunotto, esponi
<lunotto> note book asus  con wairless nel caricare una pagina web impiega moltissimo tempo
<cristian_c> e con il cavo
<jester-> lunotto: che scheda wifi monta
<lunotto> con il cavo non ho provato e la scheda è integrata
<jester-> lunotto: lspci | grep -i network
<lunotto> non so cosa sia!
<jester-> lunotto: un comando da dare nel terminale e incollare qui la risposta
<jester-> visto che è una riga sola
<lunotto> io ho il doppio sistema operativo e adesso sto navigando con windows
<filo1234> cristian_c: scusami ho sbagliato prima, ho aggiunto un apio di numeri in più, giocali al lotto
<filo1234> lol
<jester-> lunotto: se non vieni in canale dalinux è tempo perso
<ErVito> filo1234: perdiamo i colpi...eheheheheheh
<filo1234> eh si
<jester-> ErVito: è la faiga che lo prosciuga
<filo1234> cristian_c_: blah scusa sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.40/24 questo era
<lunotto> ok  grazie e a presto per risolvere il mio problema
<filo1234> cristian_c: quello che ti ha detto esulu non c'entra nulla, il router funziona e il ping funziona, c'è qualcos'altro che non va
<cristian_c> filo1234, quindi devo dare solo il primo comando?
<cristian_c> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.40/24
<aiutoinstallubun> scusate mi serve aiuto
<aiutoinstallubun> c'è nessuno ??
<cristian_c> !nessuno | aiutoinstallubun
<ubottu-it> aiutoinstallubun: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<aiutoinstallubun> mi serve aiuto per l'installazione di ubuntu
<aiutoinstallubun> dopo aver masterizzato la iso cosa devo fare ?
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, ormai hai masterizzato, quindi non ti resta che fare il boot da cd
<aiutoinstallubun> cioè ?
<aiutoinstallubun> cos'è il boot ?
<cristian_c> è l'avvio del pc
<cristian_c> del sistema
<aiutoinstallubun> comunque voglio installare ubuntu lasciando anche wndows 7
<cristian_c> ok, c'è un'opzione apposita nell'installer
<aiutoinstallubun> quindi basta che io riavvii il pc ?
<cristian_c> non proprio
<cristian_c> se riavvii, caricherà ancora win 7
<aiutoinstallubun> saresti così gentile da spiegarmi tutto ?
<aiutoinstallubun> si
<cristian_c> devi fare in modo che il pc avvii da cd rom
<aiutoinstallubun> quindi ..
<aiutoinstallubun> come?
<cristian_c> quindi devi settare il bios
<aiutoinstallubun> :O
<aiutoinstallubun> come devo fare ?
<aiutoinstallubun> non so nemmeno cos'è il bios
<cristian_c> in mod che avvii il pc da cd rom
<aiutoinstallubun> puoi spiegarmi i passaggi ?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubottu-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aiutoinstallubun> non i capisco niente lì
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<cristian_c> guarda qui
<cristian_c> (non sapevo neanche esistesse questa pagina)
<aiutoinstallubun> quindi se io voglio usare ubuntu devo sempre tenere il cd ?
<aiutoinstallubun> o dopo l'installazione no ?
<aiutoinstallubun> §'§''?????????????
<cristian_c> no, solntato durante l'installazione
<cristian_c> *soltanto
<aiutoinstallubun> ok
<aiutoinstallubun> grazie
<aiutoinstallubun> ci vuole molto per l'installazione?
<aiutoinstallubun> ma poi rimarrà secondrio vero ? cioè windows 7 rimane?
<Deragliato> buonasera, ho ubuntu 10.10, ogni volta che lo installo il touchpad funziona per un po', poi si blocca, sono costretto a usare il mouse, aiuto, grazie
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, lo devi specificare nel partizionamento
<aiutoinstallubun> cioè ?
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, quanto spazio libero hai sul disco?
<aiutoinstallubun> asp mo  vedo
<aiutoinstallubun> 329 su 450
<aiutoinstallubun> ci sei su facebook ?
<cristian_c> intendo, se utilizzi ubuntu con il live cd, puoi vedere quanto spazio occupa la partizione di win 7
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> !partizioni | aiutoinstallubun
<ubottu-it> aiutoinstallubun: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizioniUbuntu | http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<aiutoinstallubun> non ci capisco niente
<aiutoinstallubun> come faccio a creare un altra partizione e metterci ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> ti faccio vedere una schermata
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=situazione_finale.png
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, il disco può essere diviso in tante parti
<aiutoinstallubun> come ?
<cristian_c> in ognuna di queste parti ci puoi installare un sistema
<cristian_c> lo fai con un programma di partizionamento (gparted ad esempio(
<cristian_c> quindi lo puoi fare o col cd in modalità live, oppure direttamente nell'installazione
<cristian_c> se guardi l'immagine ogni partizione ha un colore
<cristian_c> sela partizione di win7 occupa tutto lo spazio, devi ridurla da windows per fare posto anche a ubuntu
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, meglio adesso?
<aiutoinstallubun> http://i44.tinypic.com/2l91jwg.png
<aiutoinstallubun> queste sono le mie partizioni
<cristian_c> devi ridurla allora
<cristian_c> quanto spazio vuoi lasciare a ubuntu?
<aiutoinstallubun> quanto serve
<aiutoinstallubun> non so 15 ?
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, io farei tre partizioni
<aiutoinstallubun> come ?????
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, una per il sistema, 15
<aiutoinstallubun> gparted ?
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> prima devi ridurre la partizione di windows
<cristian_c> *da
<cristian_c> altrimenti può fare storie
<cristian_c> poi ti serve una partizione dati?
<cristian_c> cioè dove mettere documenti, film, musica, ecc...
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, inoltre quanta ram hai?
<aiutoinstallubun> 4
<aiutoinstallubun> GB
<filo1234> cristian_c: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.40/24 && soudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<filo1234> cristian_c: questa era la prova ^
<cristian_c> soudo o sudo
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> sudo
<filo1234> forse è meglio che oggi non scriva nulla...
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, ok, allora fai una seconda partizione swap da 4 GB
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, riguardo alla domanda sulla partizione dati?
<cristian_c> filo1234, sì, scusami è che non avevo capito bene cosa fare :P
<aiutoinstallubun> non ci capisco piu nulla
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, allora devi ridurre la partizione di win7
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, e devi riservare 15 GB a ubuntu
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, poi 4 GB li dai a un'altra partizione chiamata swap
<cristian_c> e vai a 19 GB
<filo1234> cristian_c: no no sono io che sto rinco oggi
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, infine to ho chiesto se ti serve una partizione dati per musica, film, documenti, ecc...
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, questo per capire se devi fare una partizione dati o meno oltre a quelle già dette
<aiutoinstallubun> non so cosa intendi
<aiutoinstallubun> grazie per adesso ma devo andare
<cristian_c> aiutoinstallubun, ok
<aiutoinstallubun> grazie
<aiutoinstallubun> torno dopo o domani
<bodhibob> !info namebench
<Deragliato> si è spento per sbaglio l'altro pc, il tempo che riavvio
<ingamedeo> ciao a tutti !
<lindrio_> ciao
<neramarea> 'sera. dopo una reinstallazione pulita pulita, non mi vanno i tasti volume/mute sul notebook (è un pavillion dv7); il tasto di rte, invece, va... chedd'è?
<neramarea> *rete
<ingamedeo> neramarea, Hai fatto gli aggiornamenti ?
<neramarea> no. devo?
<ingamedeo> neramarea, Falli tutti e  poi installa anche eventuali driver proprietari per il tuo notebook !
<ingamedeo> neramarea, Prima andava tutto ?
<neramarea> è la prima volta che mi capitava di dover asfaltare, poi funzionava tutto...
<ingamedeo> neramarea, Prima della reinstalazione funzionavano tutti i tasti ?
<neramarea> manca un pezzo: è la prima volta che mi capita. di solito se dovevo asfaltare, poi funzionava tutto...
<neramarea> sì, prima sì
<ingamedeo> neramarea, OK, fai gli aggiornamenti (Kernel, ecc ...) e vedi se funziona, altrimenti reinstalla tutto, tanto sei pratico ! xD
<lindrio_> io non vorrei dire niente ma il mio computer si spegne correttamente una volta si e una no...
<lindrio_> ed è una cosa alquanto straaana O.O
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-26
<ZiaBuK> ciao
<AlexFranco> ciao
<AlexFranco> o,o
<ZiaBuK> qualcuno sa come faccio a settare i caratteri più grandi su xchat?
<ZiaBuK> :)
<Carlin0> ZiaBuK, passa in chat ..
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ZiaBuK> !chat
<ubottu-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<awake> sera, come si accede al registro di sistema di ubuntu?
<awake> !help
<ubottu-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<marcuy> awake, cosa vuol vedere?
<pac> Saluto tutti cordialmente e passo subito al mio problema (veramente sono tanti, ma uno alla volta). Ho cercato in tutti modi di fare funzionare ubuntu sul mio fujitsu t 900 in modalità tablet, ma niente da fare non riconosce l'orientamento della penna. Se ruoto lo schermo, la penna continua a scrivere come se fosse in modalità normale. Devo rinunciare definitivamente a ubuntu secondo voi? Grazie
<pac> buona domenica a tutti
<pac> sto cercando di assegnare delle funzioni ai pulsanti del mio portatile qalcuno sa come procedere?
<damincvi> Ciao
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<lucavr> 88.220.77
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> ho scaricato un video .ogv da ubuntuscreencasts
<cristian_c> il problema è che si creano degli artefatti nel video, una volta scaricato, quando lo riproduco con gnome mplayer
<cristian_c> cioè sono principalmente dei quadratini neri che appaiono a caso
<cristian_c> ho provato anche con mplayer da terminale
<cristian_c> purtroppo però ottengo lo stesso risultato. Ho provato ad aumentare la cache di mplayer. La cache video corrente era 2048, l'ho aumentata della metà e quindi sono arrivato a 3072.
<cristian_c> Purtroppo però gli artefatti sullo schermo continuano a manifestarsi
<cristian_c> solo quando lo riproduco con vlc, il video viene riprodotto senza difetti. Quindi ho provato altre uscite video, ma il problema non si risolve
<cristian_c> le uscite che ho provato sono: gl, gl2, - x11, xv, xvmc, vdpau
<cristian_c> come posso fare per scoprire il problema e/o risolverlo?
<ErVito> cristian_c: è troppo banale dirti "usa vlc"?
<cristian_c> ErVito, no, è una risposta appropriata :)
<cristian_c> ErVito, l'unica obiezione è che è un po' pesantuccio
<cristian_c> ErVito, ma sopratutto non riesco a capire il motivo per cui succede questa cosa
<cristian_c> passo a un'altra questione
<cristian_c> mi ero accorto che era scomparsa l'applet del volume sul pannello
<cristian_c> così ho provato a riaggiungerla, ma continuava a non essere visibile
<cristian_c> poi ho trovato questo:
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/824659
<cristian_c> ma non ho capito come ha risolto l'utente
<cristian_c> :(
<e-DIO-t> "Ok without any config, the applet is back."
<cristian_c> e-DIO-t, sì, il passaggio è questo
<cristian_c> non ho capito se devo eleiminare la cartella di configurazione nascosta
<cristian_c> *eliminare
<cristian_c> magari faccio danni
<e-DIO-t> magari spostala anzichè cancellarla :D
<cristian_c> sì, la rinomino
<cristian_c> però prima devo individuare quella giusta
<cristian_c> e-DIO-t, ho trovato .config
<cristian_c> ma non so se l'applet ha una cartella separata
<gavino> 'salve
<gavino> sto cercando un programma di cartografia nautica che segni le rotte, distanze, coordinate ecc... ne conoscete qualcuno?
<nicotano> salve
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> avrei un problema con un monitor esterno, praticamente vorrei che fosse ad una risoluzione più alta però unendolo con quello del portatile mi va in 1024 x 768, c'è qualche soluzione?? Grazie mille!!
<jester-> tasx: in twin mode non è possibile, almeo coni driver nvidia
<jester-> in separate screen si
<tasx> jester-, io ho una scheda grafica intel
<tasx> jester-, però windows me lo permete
<tasx> perchè il display del portatile è rotto
<jester-> tasx: per winzoz fanno driver piu belli
<tasx> jester-, ah ok, non posso forzarla??
<jester-> non penso
<tasx> e non posso disattivare lo schermo del portatile
<tasx> tanto non c'è fisicamente perchè l'ho rimosso
<tasx> tuttavia lo rileva comunqeùue
<tasx> *comunque, non c'è un modo per disattivarlo
<tasx> ??
<jester-> tasx: nemmeno nel bios penso sia possibile, confiugura cme separato che dovrebbe fartelo fare
<tasx> jester-, si ma come separato ho lo schermo esteso
<tasx> e quindi la parte a sinistra non la vedo
<jester-> tasx: cin nvdia funza cosi per intel non saprei
<jester-> tasx: devi mettere il secondo a defualt
<jester-> default
<jester-> tasx: qundi dello slave te ne frehg ivisto che non c'è
<tasx> jester-, questa potrebbe essere la soluzione?? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243541
<jester-> tasx: ce l'hai davanti, quind prova
<tasx> jester-, ok ciao
<apache1> Sera gente!
<warriors8710> ciao
<warriors8710> !list
<ubottu-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gioragozzino_> salve qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema in ubuntu?
<apache1> Ciao gioragozzino_ posso provarci io. Di che problema si tratta?
<bigkappa> Ciao a tutti. C'è qualcuno che si intende di DB MySql e Oracle?
<apache1> C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con un impostazione di XChat? :)
<awake> tipo..?
<apache1> Ho registrato il mio nick sul server Freenode ma non accetta automaticamente la password.
<apache1> L'ho scritta anche nelle impostazini del server "Password del Nickserv" ma niente.
<apache1> Niente?
<awake> uhm
<awake> OverMe, appari
<roboso> Buongiorno
<roboso> ho problemi con ubuntu
<roboso> non mi va più l'audio
<roboso> sul pannello di pulseaudio tyrovo solo aoutput dummy
<roboso> potete aiutarmi?
<apache1> Ciao roboso.
<roboso> ho già provato varie guide
<roboso> e
<roboso> nulla
<apache1> Prima funzionava?
<roboso> si
<apache1> Che scheda audio hai?
<roboso> anche da live funziona
<roboso> intell
<apache1> Io ho risolto un problema simile con una Creative utilizzando il comando alsamixer.
<roboso> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<roboso> iol comando alsa mixer non funziona
<apache1> alsamixer tutto attaccato
<lunotto> ciao a tutti
<roboso> si lo so che devo farlo attaccato non funziona, non va mi da errore
<apache1> Ciao lunotto. Aspé roboso...
<lunotto> chiedo aiuto per ubuntu 11.10
<apache1> roboso invece se dai questo comando alsamixer -V all ?
<roboso> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/858032/
<roboso> ecco l'errore
<apache1> roboso anche con il secondo comando che ti ho scritto?
<roboso> si
<roboso> identico problema
<apache1> Allora fai una cosa, sei registrato sul forum Ubuntu Italia?
<roboso> si
<apache1> Chiedi direttamente lì, nella sezione adeguata logicamente. Ti aiuteranno di sicuro. Io ho risolto un problema simile ad un amico e nel forum ho trovato la soluzione. ;)
<roboso> O_o
<lunotto> aiuto!
<roboso> ci sono milioni di post con gente che ha lo stesso problema
<roboso> ma risoluzioni pochissime
<roboso> qesta distro sta diventando una vergogna...
<ErVito> cambiarla?
<apache1> roboso hai provato a scaricare dal software center Gnome Mixer per Alsa?
<roboso> si che ho provato
<roboso> ho anche ricompilato a mano
<roboso> alsa
<roboso> pulse e amici
<roboso> ma non va...
<ErVito> che bella pacioccata
<roboso> poi dire ad un utente dopo che sono due giorni che smadonna CAMBIARLA? e veramente maleducato
<sda> salve a tutti, ho un ub11.10 con kernel 3.0, questo kernel consuma un sacco di energia e non riconosce il mio touchpad. Ho compilato un 3.2, ho ottimi consumi il touchpad funziona ma non funziona più la wifi. Provato la alpha 12.04 con kernel 3.2 ed ho visto che il wifi funziona, dove sbaglio secondo voi? c'è modo di vedere un determinato hardware che tipo di modulo sta usando per funzionare?
<ErVito> roboso: maleducato è relativo, ormai nel 2012 si pensa che tutto sia maleducato, anche consigliare in maniera amichevole di cambiare distro, non perché io non credo o non utilizzo ubuntu (ho 3 pc con questa distribuzione), quanto per il fatto che se ubuntu non risponde alle esigenze dell'utente in termini di usabilità o stabilità, non vedo perché farsi il fegato marcio nel cercare di farla andare bene
<bigkappa> Ciao a tutti. C'è qualcuno che si intende di DB MySql e Oracle?
<sda> bigkappa,  dipende cosa ti serve
<bigkappa> sda, sai mica come mai da un file dump MySql crea correttamente il primo ma dal secondo al riempimento delle occorrenze mi trovi problemi di case-sensitive? che io sappia non dovrebbe! Intendo riferendomi ai campi delle tabelle!
<sda> nope mi spiace! :D
<ebalsemin> irc
<luotto> ciao apachel ho i risultati
<ebalsemin> ciao
<lunotto> apachel ci sei!
<lunotto> ho i risultati del test
<joke2k> ciao a tutti
<ottovon> mi serviva del supporto per capire per quale motivo un'installazione di ubuntu 11.10 fatta attraverso Wubi (da win7) non riesce, una volta completata, a visitare pagine internet che sfruttino l'HTTPS. Ho fatto vari test, inizialmente non riuscivo a vedere dropbox... poi twitter... infine quando clonavo repository remoti (git svn... ) ... l'unica eccezione è google-chrome installato appositamente, che gestisce evidentemente in mo
<ottovon> se a qualcuno viene in mente qualche possibile soluzione o test, lo invito anche perchè ho a disposizione un notebook per rimanere in chat
<apache1> Sera!
<Ab3L> notte
<pietro> salve vorrei sapere perchè ubuntu non mi fa mettere le impostazioni grafiche avanzate (per esempio le finestre tremolanti). Mi dice: "Impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop"
<apache1> Ciao pietro. Che scheda video hai?
<pietro> ciao, non è problema di scheda video, io ho un mac con ubuntu su una macchina virtuale
<pietro> (poi avevo già installato ubuntu ma le opzioni aggiuntive funzionavano) (tutto prima di formattare il computer)
<papo_> salve
<apache1> Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se Jabber accetta anche account live.it?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, è possibile vedere la tv con ubuntu senza utilizzare le schede?
<Drizamanuber_> ciao a tutti, è possibile vedere la tv via internet senza dover comprare schede?
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-18
<pippuccio76> Salve ho lubuntu che non si avvia , tutto e' iniziato dopo un aggiornamento non terminato correttamente,ho reinstallato grub ma il problema non si e risolto....
<superr1> buongiorno a tutti
<pippuccio76> Salve ho lubuntu che non si avvia ,ho reinstallato grub ma non parte ,posso reinstallare reinstallando il software che avevo precedentemente installato _
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> pippuccio76, vedi grub all'avvio?
<pippuccio76> se premo f posso scegliere il kernel....
<pippuccio76> f11
<glpiana> pippuccio76, e se scegli il kernel che accade?
<pippuccio76> nulla ne ho provati diversi , parte ma non arriva nemmeno allo splash , il monitor inizia a cambiare sorgente (analogico digitale ) in continuazione poi va in stand by
<glpiana> pippuccio76, e se scegli un kernel in recovery mode?
<pippuccio76> parte , da li (prima lo avevo fatto da live) ho ripristinato grub ma niente.....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, parte anche la grafica?
<pippuccio76> si ....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, magari c'è qualche pacchetto mal configurato. accedi in quel modo e poi nel temrinale scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pippuccio76> dovrebbe essere quello perch[ il prob. [ stato da un aggiornamento mal riuscito....
<pippuccio76> Non posso farlo da live?
<glpiana> pippuccio76, se dici che passando da recovery riesci ad avviare, non farlo da live
<pippuccio76> ok provo
<pippuccio76> glpiana , niente ,graficamente recupera pacchetti danneggiati si blocca, da riga di comando mi dice che il filesistem [ di solalettura.....
<akis24> buongiorno
<glpiana> pippuccio76, ti avevo detto di fare altro mi pare
<glpiana> pippuccio76, tu hai detto che raggiugevi la grafica partendo da recovery
<glpiana> pippuccio76, confermi?
<pippuccio76> scusami forse avevo capito male , la grafica del recovery....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, e che grafica è quella del recovery? O.o
<glpiana> pippuccio76, da recovery, se gli dici di porcedere col carimento del sistema, riesce a caricare la grafica?
<pippuccio76> Quella in cui appare avvia una shell , ripara i pacchetti ecc eccc
<TaLaDo> cioè il menù
<glpiana> pippuccio76, hai provato a fargli riparare i pacchetti?
<pippuccio76> si ma sta li fermo una ina di minuti e sembra non fare niente
<glpiana> pippuccio76, parti da live allora, segui la guida del ripristino di grub fino al chroot compreso. poi da lì da: dpkg --configure -a
<pippuccio76> sono gia in live
<pippuccio76> fatto ha finito in 1 secondo....
<glpiana> pippuccio76, sicuro di avere fatto il tutto in chroot?
<pippuccio76> ho visto quale era il disco di boot , montato , montato il resto ,sudo chroot /mnt,dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> oki, riavvia e vedi se parte
<pippuccio76> scusa ormai che ci sono perch[ avviare da live ci mette 5 min ,ho scricato xpud per usb (per avviarlo veloce) come lo installo
<glpiana> pippuccio76, non so di che parli
<pippuccio76> xpud [ una distro che dovrebbe avviarsi in 10 sec
<glpiana> !chat | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> glpiana: non lo fanno mai... basterebbe scrivere "non qui" :P
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pippuccio76> glpiana , niente tutto come prima
<pippuccio76> si puo  reinstallareare senza toccare la parte software
<glpiana> pippuccio76, se il tuo sistema ha problemi di avvio sarebbe il caso di installar epulito
<pippuccio76> c-[ un modo perch[ reinstalli anche tutto il software installato automaticamente_
<glpiana> !clone | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: Per avere i pacchetti gia installati sul tuo pc, in un altro pc ( o per riavere gli stessi pacchetti dopo una  reinstallazione ) utilizzare (escluse le " ") "dpkg --get-selections > my-packages" portare il file "my-packages" nel nuovo pc ed  eseguire "sudo dpkg --set-selections < /path/my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<Gabriella> biongiorno a tutti, ho un problemino su ubuntu 12.10 desktop cinnamon, mi compare un pop-up con scritto : Si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema; chi mi aiuta ?
<pippuccio76> e my package dove lo ritrovo_
<enzotib> Gabriella, cinnamon non mi pare sia nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<Gabriella> quindi è cinnamon il problema ?
<remix_tj> pippuccio76: nella cartella dove ti trovi quando lanci il comando
<enzotib> Gabriella, non lo so, ma può capitare che qualche programma crashi
<enzotib> Gabriella, è una cosa che si ripete?
<Gabriella> si ad termine dell'avvio
<enzotib> Gabriella, e non ci sono informazioni di quale programma è?
<Gabriella> e questo il problema, non mi dice nulla
<enzotib> Gabriella, fa uno screenshot
<enzotib> !image | Gabriella
<ubot-it> Gabriella: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gabriella> fatto
<Gabriella> come creo il collegamento al canale ?
<jester-> Gabriella: incollando il link della pagina http://sticass.com
<Gabriella> http://imagebin.org/247152
<jester-> Gabriella: prova a pigiare segnala problema a vedere se dice che programma è, comunque è di sicuro un conflitto con il desktop che usi
<jester-> e quando hai ben saputo che programma è il conflitto rimane fino a che non risolvono il bug, se lo risolvono
<Gabriella> jester, http://imagebin.org/247153
<jester-> Gabriella: a occhio non va daccordo con qualcosa della gestione dischi e sembrerebbe riguardare il lettore sd
<jester-> Gabriella: 12.10?
<Vale_> Scusate...per il download non capisco la voce desktop o server...che differenza c'è???
<Gabriella> jester, si 12.10
<jester-> Vale_: desktop è la normale ubuntu cin ambiente grafico la server server è e non ha grafica
<Vale_> va per desktop allora
<jester-> Gabriella: allora è il desk cinese che usi
<jester-> Vale_: direi di si
<Vale_> Ok : )
<jester-> 32 o 64 bit a seconda della cpu che ti ritrovi
<Gabriella> quindi disinstallo cinnamon ?
<jester-> Gabriella: vedi te
<Gabriella> .... non per offendere ma non è che mi piaccia tanto il desk di ubuntu , cosa mi suggerisci come alternativa ?
<jester-> Gabriella: se non ti piace la barra a sinistra installando gnome-session-falback riavrai gnome classico sicuramente piu stabile
<Vale_> jester-:  un' alltra cosa....posso masterizzare la iso su un cd-rom vuoto?
<jester-> Gabriella: se preferisci il convenzionale anche kde cioà kubuntu, sempre e comunque installabile nel sistema in uso
<jester-> Vale_: devi! cd o usl se il pc ne supporta il boot
<jester-> !installazione | Vale_
<ubot-it> Vale_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !sb | Vale_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sb'
<Vale_> quindi cd o DVD è indifferente?
<jester-> !usb | Vale_
<ubot-it> Vale_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Gabriella> jester mi dai una dritta su dove scaricare e installare kde ?
<jester-> Gabriella: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback poi termina sessione e rientri con gnome
<jester-> Gabriella: per kde sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Gabriella> ultima cosa per disinstallare cinnamon ?
<jester-> Gabriella: e per finire c'è anche xfce è lxde che sono un po tristispecialemte lubuntu
<jester-> Gabriella: come lo hai installato?
<Gabriella> jester, ahahahahah no non voglio tristezza ahahaha
<Gabriella> jester da una guida trovata su internet
<jester-> xubuntu (xfce) e lxde (lubuntu) sono per pc antichi o poco potenti
<jester-> Gabriella: link
<Gabriella> jester eccotela: http://marcosbox.blogspot.it/2012/10/installare-cinnamon-su-ubuntu-1210.html
<jester-> Gabriella: sudo apt-get ppa-purge
<jester-> Gabriella: sudo apt-get install  ppa-purge
<jester-> il secondo
<jester-> Gabriella: sudo ppa-purge ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<Gabriella> devo dar tutti comandi ? o solo il terzo ?
<jester-> sudo apt-get install  ppa-purge
<jester-> sudo ppa-purge ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<Vale_> jester-:  è consigliato la ridimensione della partizione windows?
<superr1> olaz
<Gabriella> ok jester, provo e poi installo kde --- poi ti dico , per il momento grazie mille
<jester-> Vale_: serve una partizione
<Vale_> ho una c: dove ho tutto compreso windows e ho "d" di 200gb dove non ho niente...
<Vale_> va bene cosi?
<jester-> Vale_: se non hai spazio libero o una partizione libera si deve ridimensionarne una
<jester-> Vale_: i 200 gb sono dentro a winz?
<Vale_> no no...sono 200 gb liberi in un altra partizione
<Vale_> c invece è la partizione di windows ed è quasi piedo
<Vale_> pieno
<jester-> Vale_: allora o usi quella partizone o la ridimensioni per aver spazio per crearla una per linux
<Vale_> uso semplicemente la d...è una partizione libera di 200 gb
<jester-> Vale_: se la winz è piena ne avrai una grande un po meno dello spazio libere in winz e devi fare la deframmentazione prima
<jester-> Vale_: allora al partizionamento farai in manule e installerai su quella partizione, manchera una swap ma se hai almeno 2 gb di ram non serve
<Vale_> io ho queste due partizione: OS.(C) 16GB LIBERI SU 74, (D) 200g liberi su 200
<jester-> Vale_: oppure la puoi ridimensionare, per es a 100 gb
<Vale_> la devo ridimensionare per forza dalle impostazioni o vado con l'istallazione e regolo li la partizione..?
<jester-> sempre che il disco sia partizonato in modo che sia possibile farlo, ti consiglierei di usare la 200 gb
<Vale_> certo voglio usare la 200 gb..
<jester-> Vale_: adesso sei da live ?
<Vale_> solo che nell'istallazione quando ho provato a farla mi diveva di spartire questo disco (D) in due parti...e poi segnalava sotto una voce in cui diceva che c'era un riscontro di due dimensioni mi pare
<Vale_> no sono su win
<jester-> Vale_: fai la live poi la fai partire e vieni qui
<jester-> Vale_: se vuoi ti scrivo i passi neseccari
<Vale_> per andare in live?
<jester-> Vale_: vuo dire che scrivi la iso su cd fai il boot, prova ubuntu e poi vai in installa ubuntu
<Vale_> ok
<Vale_> uff non posso fare la iso su un cd .....avendo istallato ubuntu 12.10 64bit supera i 700 mb
<jester-> al partizionamento scegli altro (o manulae) vai sulla partizione interessata, modifica, usare come ext4. formattare, montare come /
<jester-> Vale_: dira che non hai una swap e fai cintinuare
<jester-> continuare
<Vale_> nell'istallazione?
<jester-> Vale_: fatti la usb spe che ti do i link per winz
<Vale_> usando una pen drive?
<jester-> Vale_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> è il miglior tool per fare usb in circolazione
<Vale_> ok
<Vale_> sul tipo di ubuntu faccio ultima versione ubuntu 32/64?
<jester-> Vale_: che cpu hai
<Vale_> io ho istallato l'ultima versione 64 bit...
<gabriella> jester, ho installato kde, ma è tutto in lingua ingese
<jester-> Vale_: prendi la amd 64 allora, la puoi scaricare direttamente dal tool
<jester-> gabriella: normale, sistem setting, country e installi istalico
<Vale_> jester-:  ho già istallato la 12.10 64 bit
<jester-> Vale_: se è gia installata cosa vorresti fare
<Vale_> nella usb istaller mi dice qual è la versione ubuntu
<jester-> Vale_: 12.10 è l'ultimo rilascio stabile
<Vale_> vado su latest ubuntu 32/64?
<jester-> Vale_: ubuntu è installata nel pc?
<Vale_> si
<jester-> Vale_: se è gia installata perchè ne vuoi installate un'altra uguale?
<Vale_> non voglio istallare niente xDD sto solo seguendo la procedura per trasferirlo nella chiavetta usb
<Vale_> e mi dice select a linux distribution
<jester-> Vale_: vorresti semplicemente avere la usb con la live che fa pure da coltellino svizzero?
<jester-> Vale_: se hai gia scaricato la iso fagli usare quella
<Vale_> non ti capisco jester....voglio fare un'stallazione con i fiocchi..non voglio sbagliare.....
<jester-> <jester-> Vale_: ubuntu è installata nel pc?
<jester-> <Vale_> si
<jester-> Vale_: pigli pel culo o cosa
<Vale_> ....
<Vale_> che test
<jester-> Vale_: <jester-> Vale_: ubuntu è installata nel pc? = accendi e scegli se usare winz ubuntu o varie ed eventuali
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> Vale_: winz è installato
<pablo_> ragazzi ho questo problema... io inserisco la chiavetta nel pc sul quale devo installare kubuntu...l'installazione parte! mi esce una schermata con 4 bottoni premo installa su questo hard disk iniziano a scorrere codici e dopo un pò mi esce un schermata nera
<jester-> pablo_: installa --> usa l'intero disco?
<jester-> pablo_: prova ubuntu che fa
<pablo_> che vuol dire la schermata all'avvio di kubuntu stopping system V runlevel compatibility?
<d4rkangel> salve =)
<d4rkangel> sto scaricando ubuntu...lo posso installare tramite wubi cioè insieme a windows ?
<jester-> d4rkangel: yess
<jester-> dr4kk4r^: dentro a winz in una cartella, non è il massimo
<d4rkangel> in ke senso ?
<jester-> nel senso che è tipo una macchina virtuale
<d4rkangel> e come posso installarlo avendo le massime prestazioni .. insieme a windows sempre
<d4rkangel> ?
<jester-> d4rkangel: installano non dentro a winz ma su partizione
<d4rkangel> posso fare l'installazione tramite usb ? cè l opzione dual boot o devo creare una partizione a se ?
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: wubi serve come test
<d4rkangel> grazie
<jester-> se poi ti piace lo disnstalli e metti su partizione
<d4rkangel> come dite che girerà su un olivetti p 35 ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> wubi serve solo per fare ammattire l'utonto ....
<DAMN3dg1rl> usare una live È un test
<jester-> d4rkangel: da live va in prova ubuntu e vedi cosa fa
<DAMN3dg1rl> d4rkangel, olivetti p35 gira bene con lxde , quindi vai di lubuntu
<jester-> d4rkangel: e sfatiamo il fatto che linux fa 50 come le 18
<d4rkangel> questo pc ha un intel core i3
<d4rkangel> possibile che devo usare lubuntu ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> d4rkangel, scusa . pensavo il vecchio p35
<d4rkangel> no è un portatile
<DAMN3dg1rl> ho visto ora il mio fail ...
<DAMN3dg1rl> il p35 è ANCHE un modello storico
<d4rkangel> non lo sapevo =)
<jester-> d4rkangel: da prova ubuntu vedi cosa va e che eventualmente non va
<jester-> tieni presente che da usb e ancora di piu da cd il sistema è un po rincoglionito
<d4rkangel> io dico di velocità .. come andrà su questo pc ? .. scheda tecnica : http://www.olivetti.it/Tool/Product/Panoramica/view_html?id_item=1531&idp=47 ... kmq x installazione da usb intendevo .. non su usb
<jester-> d4rkangel: intendevo che se provi ubuntu prima di installare
<d4rkangel> no .. lo avevo già provato su un altro pc .. poi rimosso per installare windows.. ora volevo vedere come andava sul mio nuovo pc
<jester-> d4rkangel: dovrebbe andare piu che bene
<d4rkangel> grazie jester =)
<jester-> se è intel pure la wifi ti funza tutto al volo
<jester-> se è broadcom serve un'aggiunta
<d4rkangel> la scheda di rete è intel wifi n 2220
<jester-> d4rkangel: non dovresti avere problemi
<jester-> d4rkangel: lo vedi subito da live
<jester-> e da live vai pure in installazione
<d4rkangel> spero di trovare finalmente un so  affidabile veloce e senza blocchi ( sopratutto blocchi senza motivi )
<jester-> d4rkangel: ma tieni presente che linux è alternativa  winz non il sostituo, quindi è cosa buona e giusta tenere pure winz
<d4rkangel> si infatti utilizerò entrambi i so
<d4rkangel> ma devo creare una partizione per ubuntu io .. o la crea automaticamente ?
<Mix> Ciao a tutti, Sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu 12.10. Volevo sapere come creare un dual boot tra il già presente Win 7 e Ubuntu mantenendo però distinte le due partizioni e creandone una in comune per i dati
<jester-> winz e linux sono comunque virtualizzabili con virtualbox o vmware su entrambi i sistemi
<jester-> Mix: devi avere partizione linux eventuale partizione swap se hai poca ram e partizioni dati
<jester-> Mix: linux scive e legge ntfs di winz, winz con apposito driver legge e copia solo da linux
<Mix> Va bene, io tempo fà ho trovato in rete una completa guida al dual boot tra sistemi Win...
<Mix> ...ora vorrei capire come fare questo dual boot con linux.
<jester-> Mix: il dual boot lo fa in automatico l'installer non seguire guide del pirla ma le ufficiali
<TaLaDo> Mix, che SO vuoi installare?
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Mix> Ho Win 7 x64 e vorrei fare il dual boot con Ubuntu 12,10
<TaLaDo> Mix, basta che scegli di installare ubuntu accanto a win7
<TaLaDo> fa tutto lui :)
<jester-> e lasa perd le pesunte guide paranoiche
<TaLaDo> poi quand avvierai potrai scegliere il SO che vuoi
<Mix> Ecco...per quanto riguerda l'avvio e la scelta...è possibile personalizzare la schermata di boot con immagini o sfondi?
<TaLaDo> -.-
<jester-> Mix: certo, sempre da guie paranoiche in net
<jester-> poi seguirai le ufficiali per reinstallare
<Mix> Va bene, vi ringrazio, proverò a leggere le guide ufficiali, grazie
<dr4kk4r^> jester-: !
<RickyIV> da 10 anni sostituisco la parola con "fare il backup di tutti i dati" con "pregare che vada tutto bene" (però i dati a cui tengo davvero ora sono on the cloud)
<busy87> ciao a tutti
<busy87> come risolvo questo errore?
<busy87> Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible
<jester-> busy87: rinomina la .mozilla
<spainol> ciao ragazzi, volevo capire perche la lens di youtube no mi trova nessun video?
<jester-> se lè la lens
<busy87> jester- l'errore mi esce con owasp mantra...
<busy87> una versione portable di firefox
<jester-> busy87: e che ne saccimmo dei taorocchi
<jester-> tarocchi*
<busy87> jester- nn è un tarocco -.-"
<jester-> busy87: non è firefox
<jester-> lo suca e basta
<busy87> è basato su firefox..
<spainol> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> busy87: di fatto firefox non si fa sucare
<busy87> mah..
<jester-> spainol: spiega la lens
<busy87> su win funziona..
<jester-> busy87: e su ubuntu no
<spainol> la lens di youtube
<spainol> yavol
<busy87> ecco..
<busy87> nessun consiglio?
<busy87> quindi
<jester-> spainol: solita roba ppa
<jester-> quelli seri sono pochi
<spainol> no capisco jester ppa????
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<spainol> ok grazie mille, vedo se sistemo
<neramarea> 'giorno. il mio nb aveva, fino a 10 minuti fa, 2gb di ram integrata su scheda (asus x55c). ho appena installato un modulo da 4gb. tutto liscio. da bios ho impostato 512 mb di ram video... a)come posso aumentarla? so per certo che son supportati fino a 864mb, ma nel bios non ve n'è traccia e b) con cosa posso monitorare l'utilizzo della ram grafica?
<davyde84> se il bios ti da al massimo 512.. forse devi aggiornarlo?
<neramarea> mmmh....
<Rosina> salve!
<Rosina> come posso vedere un dvd originale su ubuntu?
<Rosina> quale programma devo scaricare^?
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | Rosina
<ubot-it> Rosina: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<akis24> buon pomeriggio
<Rosina> qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<glpiana> Rosina, ti ho indicato una guida al riguardo. hai incontrato problemi seguendola?
<Rosina> si
<Rosina> mi servirebbe una cosa passo passo
<Rosina> ci sto capendo poco
<glpiana> Rosina, è una cosa passo passo. spiegaci cosa ti blocca
<Rosina> medibuntu
<Rosina> dove si trova
<glpiana> Rosina, hai visto che puoi cliccare dove la guida cita medibuntu?
<Rosina> si
<glpiana> Rosina, e lo hai fatto?
<Rosina> si ma la repository si trova nei pacchetti synaptic?
<glpiana> Rosina, se hai cliccato ti si è aperta un'altra guida. seguila passo passo
<Rosina> dove dice aggiungere la repository?
<glpiana> Rosina, sì
<noostale> scusate qualcuno puo aiutarmi? il suppoerto lingue mi mostra solo l' inglese
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | noostale
<ubot-it> noostale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<noostale> ok dovevo aggiornare la lista degli update e poi mi ha detto che la traduzione non era completa grazie ;)
<Marcantonio98> Buon pomeriggio :)
<Lionne> CIao ragazzi sto seguendo la procedura dell'installazione di ubuntu...mi fermo dove mi dice " Smontale le partizioni in uso?" dice che i dischi presentano delle partizione montate...che vuol dire???
<Lionne> c'è qualcuno?? enzotib ?
<enzotib> Lionne, digli di sì e vai avanti
<Lionne> sei sicuro, perché he vuol dire enzotib ?
<enzotib> significa che hai usato il filemanager per guardare dentro qualche disco, quindi è stata montata la partizione e per proseguire deve essere smontata
<Lionne> dice /dev /sda
<Lionne> enzotib:  fatti, ora mi dice di suddividere le parti.. e poi in seguito mi dice 2 partizioni più piccole risultano nascoste, usare lo strumento per una partizione dettagliata....cosa faccio??
<enzotib> Lionne, hai anche windows^
<enzotib> ?
<Lionne> certo ho windows 7
<enzotib> Lionne, e non ti ha dato, tra le scelte, "Installa accanto agli altri sistemi operativi" o qualcosa del genere^
<enzotib> ?
<Lionne> sisi mi ha dato affianca a win? e ho selezionato...adesso mi esce questa schermata invece sulla partizione
<enzotib> Lionne, mi puoi fare una schermata?
<Marcantonio98> Bon pomeris
<Lionne> sono in live con ubuntu...c'è un modo per fare la foto della schermata?
<Lionne> ciao Marcantonio98
<Marcantonio98> Lionne devi usare STAMP
<Lionne> file:///home/ubuntu/Immagini/Schermata%20del%202013-02-18%2015:32:53.png
<Lionne> si vede? come faccio a copiarla qui adesso?
<enzotib> !imagebin | Lionne
<ubot-it> Lionne: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Marcantonio98> Devi hostarla su un sito di hosting immagini
<Lionne> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/schermatadel20130218153.png/
<enzotib> Marcantonio98, non è necessario che intervieni su ogni cosa :)
<enzotib> Marcantonio98, ci stavo già parlando io con Lionne
<enzotib> sovrapporsi può servire solo a fare confusione
<Marcantonio98> Scusa enzo non avevo visto
<Lionne> noooo! a Marcantonio98 lo capisco di piu xD
<Marcantonio98> LoL
<enzotib> Lionne, ok, se vuoi ti può seguire lui, io ho anche altro da fare, ne :)
<Marcantonio98> Lionne non ho capito che devi fare? Stai per eseguire l'installazione in dual boot?
<Lionne> grazie enzotib
<Lionne> si Marcantonio98
<Lionne> hai visto la stamp?
<Marcantonio98> Allora premi su "Installa" e le partizioni prenderanno la memoria scelta nel riquadro che ci hai mostrato
<Lionne> hai visto dove dice che due partizioni sono nascoste?
<Lionne> cerchiamo di fare bene..please voglio fare un istallazione con i fiocchi : ))
<Marcantonio98> Premi su "strumento avanzato ..." e mandami l'altro STAMP
<Lionne> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/schermatadel20130218153.png/
<Lionne> Marcantonio98: mitico...guarda : ))
<Marcantonio98> Ma sul tuo PC sicuro di avere solo Windows7?
<Lionne> sisi...cos'altro altrimenti :P
<m4trix> scusate come nascondo un hard disk
<m4trix> *partizione dell hard disk
<Marcantonio98> Strano ci sono due partizioni larghe già, cosa potranno mai avere dentro?
<Marcantonio98> Nascondi?
<m4trix> si vorrei non visualizzare una partizione
<Marcantonio98> http://imageshack.us/f/560/schermatadel20130218153.png/
<pablo_> chi  può aiutarmi?
<Marcantonio98> Lionne: Premi su installa credo dovrebbe ridimensionarti solamente la partizione di Windows7
<Marcantonio98> Pablo_: dimmi
<Lionne> si Marcantonio98 ho due partizioni (c) e (d) su c ho windows e d è quasi vuoto
<pablo_> allora
<VanCleef> pablo_ riguardo a cosa?
<pablo_> ho installato kubuntu sul mio pc
<Marcantonio98> Ecco allora
<Marcantonio98> Aspè non premere su installa
<Lionne> non l'ho fatto no : P
<pablo_> e dopo un immane lavoro xke mi compariva lo schermo nero dopo l'installazione
<pablo_> sono riuscito ad accedere a linux, ho aperto il terminale e ho fatto
<Marcantonio98> Il tuo Windows7 (C:) è di 220 GB giusto?
<pablo_> il lavoretto da riga di comando che mi suggeriva di fare su questa guida
<pablo_> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/files/ubuntu/varie/Ubuntu_schermo_nero_disabilitare_kMS.pdf
<pablo_> fino a là tutto okay
<pablo_> poi
<pablo_> vado a fare il riavvio
<pablo_> inizialmente tutto okey , quando compare il simbolo ubuntu con i 4 pallini sotto che caricano
<pablo_> ad un certo punto compare una schermata
<pablo_> con scritto starting configure network device security
<pablo_> ed accanto [ok]
<pablo_> cosi per una lunga serie di voci
<pablo_> che finiscono con starting
<Marcantonio98> Pablo_ sarà un problema con la scheda rete
<VRGnet> ciao a tutti,
<pablo_> emmò?
<VanCleef> pablo_ è un portatile?
<pablo_> si
<VanCleef> sennò si poteva provare l'avvio senza scheda
<Lionne> che vuoi dire Marcantonio98 ? Ho win sul c si...
<VRGnet> c'è qualcuno che può darmi suggerimenti ? ho un problema con ubu 12.04.2 , dopo installazione pacchetti da dpkg --set-selection < lista non mi funziona più il sistema, schermo nero.
<Marcantonio98> Van dallo "starting configure network" dice tutto
<Marcantonio98> Lionne dico Windows7 quanti GB di memoria ha? La partizione C: intendo
<pablo_> VRGnet ci sto soffrendo io
<pablo_> e penso di averlo risolto
<VRGnet> ah bene
<m4trix> scusate ho installatto il boot d windows su due partizione come elimino un boot?
<Lionne> mmmm...forse la terza partizione è la pen drive dove ho messo ubuntu
<m4trix> *i
<Lionne> Marcantonio98:
<pablo_> ti passo questa guida
<pablo_> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/files/ubuntu/varie/Ubuntu_schermo_nero_disabilitare_kMS.pdf
<pablo_> o comunque cerca su google che ci sono mooooooolte informazioni a riguardo
<VRGnet> ok grazie pablo_
<VRGnet> ma hai avuto anche tu lo stesso problema con dpkg ?
<Marcantonio98> Allora Lionne vai sul strumento di partizione avanzato e seleziona per l'installazione la partizione /dev/sda
<Marcantonio98> */dev/sda2
<VRGnet> perchè prima di aver fatto questo a me funzionava, non volevo solo installare i programmi da zero, visto che ho un altro pc uguale.
<Marcantonio98> Bhe scusa Lionne devo uscire. Ci vediamo più tardi
<Marcantonio98> Ciao
<Lionne> nooooooooo
<g16> VRGnet: puoi postare la lista?
<g16> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<VRGnet> è lunghissima .... g16
<VRGnet> una serie di programmi anche per lavoro. pe. da dropbox, MySQL, SAP, gimp, ecc..
<VRGnet> mi è venuto solo un dubbio che c'è una differenza tra i 2 notebook uno ha driver ATI e quello che non parte in modalità grafica Intel OpenGL
<VRGnet> pablo__ il mio sistema non arriva nemmeno al GRUB , l'unica cosa che riesco è arrivare da F8 in modalità terminal, user e passwd Ok. Eseguo startx ma non va.
<m4trix> meglio wine o playonlinux?
<g16> m4trix: stando a http://www.playonlinux.com/en/dev-documentation-5.html playonlinux usa internamente wine
<VRGnet> g16 ho postato la lista
<VRGnet> ma dove la vedo?
<g16> VRGnet: incolla su paste.ubuntu.com clicca su "Paste!" poi incolla il link in chat
<VRGnet> ah ok, g16 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1677586/
<VRGnet> ...
<VRGnet> g16 : devo scollegarmi, grazie comunque, se hai un suggerimento lo leggerò nel log.
<akis24> sera
<mettilainbuca> buona sera a tutti... avrei un problema ad installare la mia stampante.. o provato a seguire qualche guida ma nnt... c'è qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano?
<mettilainbuca> buona sera a tutti... avrei un problema ad installare la mia stampante.. o provato a seguire qualche guida ma nnt... c'è qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano?
<goamon> ciao a tutti
<oberdan> buonasera a tutti ragazzi ho un amico che sto iniziando ad usare kubuntu 12-10 e devo risolvere un problema ..lui gioca con la farmville 2 e non riesco ad aggiornargli il flashplayer per rendere il gioco piu fluido..mi aiutereste il pc è un HP  tutto va a meraviglia tranne che per il problema sopra indicato ...grazie
<Mix> Salve a tutti, ho intenzione di fare un dual boot Win 7 - Ubuntu 12.10...
<ardo> ciao a tutti
<Mix> ...ho letto delle guide, anche quelle ufficiali ma non capisco cosa bisogna fare per le partizioni...
<Mix> Qualcuno mi può dare una mano? Ci sono guide passo passo per far sì che un sistema non interferisca con l'altro?
<g16> Mix: l'installer di Ubuntu ti dà un'opzione "Installa affianco a Windows". Selezionala e clicca Avanti, lui creerà le partizioni e il resto in automatico.
<LucaScarface> salve!
<LucaScarface> mi serve aiuto riguardo alla modifica dei pdf
<mapreri> LucaScarface: in funzione delle tue richieste forse so qualcheso
<LucaScarface> si allora volevo sapere come modificare le scansioni ottenute dal programma gscan2pdf
<LucaScarface> in particolare la luminosità
<LucaScarface> perché la scansione mi viene scura
<LucaScarface> solo che i menù delle modifiche dell'applicazione non hanno la luminosità
<gjuio> dal software center non riesco a installare evolution. è normale?
<kiwo> no
<gjuio> mmmmm. mi da "Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «evolution» nelle sorgenti software attuali."
<gjuio> ora provo a capire
<kiwo> ma non hai cambiato qualcosa del source.list?
<n3tz666> gjuio, gai controllato il source.list ?
<gjuio> non ho cambiato la surce.list
<kiwo> e se lanci da terminale sudo apt-get install evolution ?
<kiwo> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<gjuio> da terminale non va
<n3tz666> gjuio, che errore ti dà ?
<gjuio> ho la 12.10
<gjuio> Il pacchetto evolution non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<n3tz666> gjuio, prova da terminale aptitude search evolution
<gjuio> mi esce tutta una lista con nomi di fail contenenti evolution
<gjuio> con apt-get update mi dice questo "  Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti"
<gjuio> forse sono sulla strada giusta
<n3tz666> gjuio, non puoi pastarla in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<gjuio> hai ragione.
<gjuio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1679124/   <----sudo apt-get update
<Evok> salve
<Evok> come funziona qui?
<Evok> ce nessuno?
<n3tz666> gjuio, credo che seguendo queste indicazioni forse trovi la strada corretta
<n3tz666> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=262018
<gjuio> ora guardo. grazie mille
<Evok> ho bisogno di aiuto
<kiwo> chiamiam il 112?
<kiwo> o il 118?
<Evok> -.-
<kiwo> :P
<Evok> ho bisogno di aiuto, per delle informazioni su lubuntu
<kiwo> Evok, qual è il problema?
<kiwo> ah
<kiwo> cosa in particolare?
<gjuio> sudo apt-get install evolution  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1679142/
<Evok> allora ora spiego un po tutto
<Evok> ho win xp, ho scaricato unetbootin, da qusto ho scaricato la disto lubuntu live e lo messa su pennetta usb, ho riavviato il sistema lo istallato, pero quando poi accendo il computer invece di darmi il dualboot mi avvia solo win xp
<Evok> lubuntu me lo fa lanciare solo se metto la usb
<kiwo> forse hai installato grub su usb...
<Evok> si penso ache io, infatti ho provato a formattare la usb, per vedere se lubuntu lo avevo installato su hd o su usb, e infatti quando ho ricreato la usb con lubuntu, all'avvio di ms dos mi richiedeva se volevo installarlo ecc, cosi ho detto ecco infatti lo avevo istallato solo su pennetta, allora provo a ristallarlo magari facendo piu attenzione a cercare di metterlo su hdd invece che su usb, e invece mi dice ke sul disco sono gia pres
<Evok> ma allota perche all'accensione del pc nn mi da il dualboot?
<n3tz666> gjuio,  Potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing".
<kiwo> Evok, mi spiace non so...
<Evok> sai dove posso chiedere per farmi dare una risposta che mi soddisfi pienamente?
<jester-> Evok: con la usb inserita?
<n3tz666> Evok unetbootin rende avviabile il dispositivo ma non installa grub sull'MBR del disco
<gjuio> sto facengio già l'update. poi riprovo. grazie. ci mette un po' è da u nbel po' di tempo che non accendo il pc XD
<n3tz666> gjuio, (formatta) ;D
<Evok> bene ora la mia domanda è come lo cancello?
<n3tz666> Evok, dalla chiavetta usb ?
<jester-> Evok: qual'è precisamente il problema
<Evok> no da la basta riformattare l'usb
<Evok> il problema è ke secondo lubuntu, egli stesso è installato su hard disk
<Evok> perche quando ho provato a reinstallarlo mi diceva ke sul disco gia ci sta
<jester-> Evok: da usb hai fatto installazione su partizione?
<Evok> da usb ho fatto istallazione
<Evok> poi nn so mi chiedeva
<Evok> istalla affianco a windows
<Evok> sopra a windows
<Evok> o
<Evok> avanzate
<FloodBotIt1> Evok: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Evok: e hai scelto?
<Evok> e dovevo scegliere le partizioni
<Evok> ho scelto istalla affianco a windows
<Evok> e mi ha fatto scegliere la quantita di memoria da dargli presa dall'hard disk
<jester-> Evok: ok e a installazione completa riavviando?
<Evok> se riavvio e metto come boot principale l'hard disk mi apre solo xp
<jester-> Evok: quantp spazio hai scelto
<Evok> se invece come boot principale metto la usb allora mi apre la grab
<Evok> ho scelto 60 giga credo
<jester-> Evok: vuo dire che si rub si è installato sulla mbr della usb, adesso sei in ubuntu?
<Evok> no adesso sono in xp
<Evok> e se voglio mettere il grub su hard disk?
<jester-> Evok: ieni quei da lubuntu che reinstalliamo grub
<Evok> riaccedo con lubuntu allora?
<jester-> yess
<Evok> ok, dammi 5 minuti
<gjuio> n3tz666, ho aggiornato, ora con sudo apt-get install evolutio  non trova il server XD http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1679189/
<gjuio> c'ho i demoni dento al pc
<n3tz666> gjuio, huahuhua installati thunderbird :Dhuahuauhahu
<Evok> ci sono
<Evok> sono sotto lubuntu
<gjuio> è già installato m avolevo recuperare li beckup di evolution
<jester-> Evok: apri un terminale
<Evok> fatto
<n3tz666> gjuio, prova a rimuovere il repository che non và dal source.list e vedi se trova il pacchetto :D
<Evok> cosa devo fare ora?
<jester-> Evok: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Evok
<ubot-it> Evok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gjuio> n3tz666 non mi ricordo più dove trovare source.list. sono un disastro scusami
<n3tz666> gjuio, in /etc/apt se non sbaglio…..
<jester-> gjuio: su ubuntu il client di posta di defualt mi pare sia evolution
<jester-> quindi gia installato
<Evok> nel poster cosa devo mettere?
<jester-> Evok: l'output del comando
<jester-> Evok: poster un nick
<Evok> ok
<Evok> dopo ke ho fatto paste?
<Evok> devo fare download ad text?
<Evok> *as
<jester-> Evok: incolli qui il link alla pagina
<Evok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1679208/
<jester-> Evok: ok sempre da terminale
<Evok> si
<jester-> Evok: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Evok> installation finished
<Evok> no errors resported
<jester-> Evok: sudo update-grub
<Evok> *reported
<gjuio> jester di defoult ha tunderbit
<jester-> gjuio: non ti piace?
<Evok> done
<gjuio> jester devo recuperare la vecchia mail dal salvataggio di evolution
<gjuio> n3tz666, ho fatto. lo sto installando
<n3tz666> gjuio, ok :D
<jester-> gjuio: abiltai repo parteners ed extra a vedere se ricompare
<kiwo> notte
<gjuio> un metodo un po brutale ma funziona. ho preso il vecciho source.list.save
<Evok> jester , ora?
<jester-> Evok:  riavvia senza usb
<Evok> dici che va?
<jester-> dovrebbe
<Evok> ok
<Evok> torno tra qualche minuto
<Evok_> sono tornato
<Evok_> jeter grazie ha funzionato
<Evok_> *jester
<Evok_> un ultima domanda
<Evok_> se un domani volessi disinstallare solo lubuntu
<Evok_> come dovrei fare?
<Evok_> ce nessuno?
<gjuio> vado a nanna notte
<gjuio> grazie
<luca__> ciao
<luca__> avrei bisogno di una consulenza
<luca__> c'è qualcuno?
<n3tz666> luca__, esponi il problema non chiedere di chiedere
<luca__> ho visto che non c'era risposta al saluto e temevo non vi fosse nessuno
<luca__> vi scrivo da un altro pc, oggi ho installato ubuntu su un  fisso
<luca__> mi è uscito all'avvio "visualizzazione non ottimale",  lo schermo (credo) me ne consigliava una del genere 1400 x 90  60hz
<luca__> quando è comparso il desktop i comandi erano spariti e c'era solo il cursore che poteva muovere sull'immagine  cornice
<luca__> ho provato a riavviare, ma mi è ancora comparso quel messaggio e quesa volta lo schermo è nero
<luca__> pero di essermi spiegato bene
<n3tz666> luca__, credo sia un problema di risoluzione……personalmente non sò aiutarti
<luca__> dal dos non si può intervenire?
<n3tz666> luca__, sicuramente dovrai intervenire su qualche file di configurazione di Xorg
<luca__> ci vuole un tecnico, eh? :(
<n3tz666> luca__, vi vuole qualcuno che ne sà più di me :D
<luca__> ok, ti ringrazio ugualmente. Adesso cerco di trovare informazioni in qualche forum
<n3tz666> luca__, prova a cercare come modificare la risoluzione
<luca__> eh, io non ci capsco una cippa. :)
<luca__> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-19
<Marcantonio98> Buongiorno a tutti!
<Marcantonio98> Che bella notizia da ubuntu.com :D
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> buongiorno
<superr1> biongiorno
<cristian_c> sonne, ?
<sonne> cristian_c, ?
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Lionne> m8:
<m8> Lionne, :O
<aquila941> ciao mibofra sei disponibile per continuare la riparazione dell'hdd?
<mibofra> ciao aquila941 , veramente più tardi, ma comunque a che punto è ?
<aquila941> ho fatto l'analizi che ha detto che è tutto a posto a livello di partizioni
<aquila941> e settori
<Shin3> risalve
<akis24> ciao
<Marcantonio98> Ehilà
<wrinkle> buongiorno
<enzo_> salve
<enzo_> vorrei chiedere una informazione
<enzo_> ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito
<enzo_> ma non riesco ad attivare la iso
<enzo_> ?
<enzo_> ?
<akis24> attivare che cosa ?
<akis24> la iso devi masterizzarla su cd  e avviarla tutto li
<akis24> enzo_ hai letto ?
<enzo_> mi dice che la iso non puo essere attivata..io uso mac forse dipende da questo? akis24? grazie per la risposta
<ninjak> ciao. problemino con Ubuntu 12.10 virtualizzata con Virtualbox: sto cercando di togliere l'overlay delle barre di scorrimento con  gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<ninjak> ma non va :-(
<ninjak> il terminale restituisce l'errore Schema "com.canonical.desktop.interface" inesistente
<ninjak> eppure in Rete trovo questo modo in molti posti... qualcuno ha mai provato?
<enzotib> ninjak, export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 | sudo tee /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<enzotib> anzi scusa
<enzotib> ninjak, echo 'export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0' | sudo tee /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<enzotib> poi riavvia la sessione
<ninjak> enzotib, ok me lo segno, ora non posso uscire dalla sessione (ho un milione di cose aperte :D), grazie
<akis24> enzo_  potresti guardare qui se vuoi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<pitzalone> ciao! ho ubuntu 12.10! vorrei attivare e poi modificare i suoni: tipo click del mouse
<pitzalone> jester-: ciao! ho ubuntu 12.10! vorrei attivare e poi modificare i suoni: tipo click del mouse
<jester-> pitzalone: dovrebbero essere in impostazioni audio
<pitzalone> jester-: non trovo nulla
<jester-> pitzalone: ho kde, ma mi pare di aver visto in gnome che i suoni sistema stanno iin impostazioni audio
<pitzalone> jester-: sono su effetti sonori, ma io vorei abbianrlo al click del mouse
<pitzalone> jester-: e non posso
<jester-> pitzalone: non so cosa dirti se non è previsto
<jester-> a meno che andare a capire dove sono i file e rinominare un suono
<jester-> pitzalone: sto vedendo in virtulae che il click del mouse te lo fa cambiare
<pitzalone> jester-: sarebbe vitualae?
<jester-> pitzalone: ho: predefinito, latrato,goccia, vetro e sonar
<pitzalone> anche io ma come posso abinarlo al mouse
<jester-> pitzalone: ubuntu installata in vmware che è precisa come se fosse su partizione
<jester-> pitzalone: sceglire suono avviso
<jester-> in effetti sonori
<pitzalone> jester-: si ma come posso abianarlo?
<jester-> pitzalone: clicchi ed evidenzi quello che ti intressa a chiudi la finestra
<pitzalone> voglio il click del mouse
<jester-> pitzalone: cioè tutte le volte che clicchi sentire un versso?
<pitzalone> si. è per il touch
<jester-> pitzalone: boh non mi pare sia implementato e non so se esista un pachetto all'uopo
<pitzalone> jester-: frugo un pò
<pitzalone> jester-: un'altra domanda, hai sentito se è possibile installare ubuntu su tablet samsung?
<jester-> pitzalone: nexus7 only till now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<pitzalone> jester-: ok
<andrei0509> ciao ho un problemino: nn mi funge la webcam su skype ubuntu 12.10 qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> andrei0509: con cheese funge?
<andrei0509> jester-: cos'e cheese?
<jester-> un programillo, installalo
<andrei0509> jester-: non me lo trova ubuntu software centr
<jester-> sudo apt-get install cheese
<andrei0509> jester-:  sai per caso com'e il comando per uscire dal terminale su 12.10 xke "exit" non funziona , su 12.04 e le altre versioni funzionava
<jester-> uscire da cosa
<Marcantonio98> Buona sera :)
<mettilainbuca> raga qualcuno sa il link per scaricare debian a 32bit???
<Marcantonio98> Siamo nella chat Ubuntu non in quella di Debian. O_O
<jester-> Marcantonio98: /j #debian-it
<Marcantonio98> Jester infatti l'ha detto mettilainbuca
<leosacc> sera
<akis24> sera
<Marcantonio98> Sera
<ShrapShooter> buonasera
<ShrapShooter> ho problemi ad installare ubuntu 12.10 su virtualbox
<ShrapShooter> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> ShrapShooter: del tipo?
<ShrapShooter> una volta installato
<ShrapShooter> parte
<ShrapShooter> fatto il login
<ShrapShooter> il desktop però mi rimane vuoto
<ShrapShooter> c'è solo lo sfondo
<ShrapShooter> al primo avvio mi si è aperta una finestra con scritto che compiz si è chiuso inaspettatamente
<ShrapShooter> non so se dipenda da questo
<jester-> ShrapShooter: installate extensions e addons?
<jester-> ShrapShooter: e fagli usare ubuntu 2d
<ShrapShooter> cioè?
<ShrapShooter> scusami ma non ci capisco molto di ubuntu
<ShrapShooter> jester ci sei?
<jester-> ShrapShooter: virtualbox per funzionare la meglio deve aver installato le exstension e le guest addition
<ShrapShooter> dici che può dipendere da questo?
<ShrapShooter> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<jester-> ShrapShooter: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Configurazione
<jester-> le exstension le trovi sul sito, vanno scaricate e paerte con vbox
<ShrapShooter> jester ti ringrazio
<ShrapShooter> ora cerco di risolvere
<jester-> ShrapShooter: comunque devi fargli usare il 2d, il 3d in virtuale va una sega
<ShrapShooter> e come devo fare?
<jester-> ShrapShooter: segui la guida
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<Marcantonio98> Eccomi
<aquila941> @mibofra ti disturbo?
<mibofra> nono
<mibofra> ero a cena :D
<aquila941> :D
<salvo> ragazzi ho un pc cn preocessore intel...quale versione devo scaricare come live usb boot?
<busy87> ragazzi ho problemi con openvpn
<busy87> mi da una serie di errori
<busy87> l'ultimo dei quali
<busy87> Error: private key password verification failed
<neramarea> 'sera. sto cercando di scaricare acpi4asus; questo è quel che ottengo con git: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1684036/ Però la rete parrebbe rispondere...: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1684052/
<neramarea_> sera. sto cercando di clonare acpi4asus, ma http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1684148/. Anche se la rete pare rispondere: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1684052/
<mnemonik> ho installato Ubuntu 12.10 da qualche settimana e non ho ancora capito perché l'aggiornamento dei repository è così lento
<neramarea_> sera. sto cercando di clonare acpi4asus, ma http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1684148/. Anche se la rete pare rispondere: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1684052/
<arcicaserana> salve a tutti ho installato la macchina virtuale e ho installato windows7.....il problema è che non mi trova le porte usb
<alexia_kim> ciao a tutti
<alexia_kim> ho un problema, ho fatto un aggiornamento di ubuntu 12.10 ieri 18 febbraio e da ieri non riesco più a collegare la HDMI sapete drmi se è un baco noto del nuovo aggiornamento?
<alexia_kim> c'è nessuno che mi può aiutare
<alexia_kim> oddio divento dislessica
<alexia_kim> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<alexia_kim> ho un problema, ho fatto un aggiornamento di ubuntu 12.10 ieri 18 febbraio e da ieri non riesco più a collegare la HDMI sapete drmi se è un baco noto del nuovo aggiornamento?
<mibofra> alexia_kim, usi i driver proprietari?
<alexia_kim> purtroppo no perchè la mia scheda video nvidia 610m è un ibrido con la intel e per ora non è supportata
<alexia_kim> ma prima riuscivo comunque a collegare la hdmi
<alexia_kim> è da ieri dopo l'aggiornamento che non riesco più a collegarmi alla tv
<mibofra> alexia_kim, quale ibrido? avrai due schede video ma ibridi non ce ne sono...
<alexia_kim> la nvidia geforse 610m è stato un esperimento congiunto tra nvidia e intel e per questa scheda specifica non ci sono ad oggi driver proprietari
<mibofra> alexia_kim, ho un dubbio
<alexia_kim> quale?
<mibofra> dai lshw e posta il risultato su
<mibofra> !paste | alexia_kim
<ubot-it> alexia_kim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexia_kim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1684523/
<alexia_kim> ECCO
<mibofra> no no , sono due schede distinte e separate, e la intel è innutilizzata
<mibofra> *inutilizzata
<mibofra> sicuro che prima non usavi i closed...
<mibofra> o sicura :D
<alexia_kim> sicura
<alexia_kim> cosa sono i closed?
<mibofra> i driver proprietari di nvidia
<alexia_kim> :-)
<alexia_kim> nelle opzioni su ubuntu non ho driver proprietari e non da utilizzare, la schermata è vuota
<alexia_kim> mibofra hai consigli da darmi?
<mibofra> alexia_kim, di installare i closed
<mibofra> che versione di ubuntu usi?
<alexia_kim> non esistono per la mia scheda video
<alexia_kim> 12.10
<alexia_kim> 32 bit
<mibofra> a7x, vedremo
<mibofra> dai software-properties-gtk
<mibofra> vai poi nel tab driver aggiuntivi
<alexia_kim> invidia geforce 610m 2GB
<alexia_kim> non credo di aver capito cosa intendi per a7x
<mibofra> XD sorry, non avevo visto
<mibofra> a7x è un'altro utente , l'ho scritto per errore :D
<mibofra> perdon
<mibofra> ci sono i driver?
<alexia_kim> no
<alexia_kim> nessun driver proprietario
<alexia_kim> mibofra, hai suggerimenti?
<mibofra> alexia_kim, prova a reinstallare i driver open
<alexia_kim> come faccio? quali sono? dove li trovo? sono pronta a tutto... o quasi :-)
<alexia_kim> sono andata su ubuntu software center ed ho installato "ADDITIONAL DRIVERS, mi ha trovato 4 opzioni come faccio a mandarti lo stamp dei risultati
<alexia_kim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1684750/
<alexia_kim> TI HO MESSO QUELLO CHE MI È USCITO
<alexia_kim> sorry, caps scappato
<alexia_kim> cosa scelgo
<mibofra> metti il 3°
<alexia_kim> ok l'ho abilitata mi chiede di riavviare il pc, riavvio e ti aggiorno, grazie mille
<ALEXIA_KIM> niente da fare mibofra, ho installato il driver ma sono scomparse sia la dockybar di unity che la barra superiore e in generale tutta la window decorator di unity, per aprire goggle ho dovuto usare il terminale. che faccio?
<mibofra> oddio: rimuovi i driver
<mibofra> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current* ALEXIA_KIM
<ALEXIA_KIM> da terminale? se no come faccio non vedo più niente
<mibofra> da terminale
<Blacklist> sera a tutti
<ALEXIA_KIM> ok a dopo
<Blacklist> scusate dovrei istallare una scheda audio Terratech dmx 6 fire su kubuntu mi date un procedimento perfavore
<mibofra> ciao Blacklist di cosa hai bisogno :) ?
<mibofra> Blacklist, non va?
<Blacklist> nell terminale mela rileva danto lspci ma non e attiva
<Blacklist> e non suona
<mibofra> prova sudo alsamixer -V all
<mibofra> e alza tutti i canali
<Blacklist> mibofra, in alcuni forum  si dice che devo istallare i drivers ice1792  se non ricordo male
<mibofra> Blacklist, intanto vedi se ti prende la scheda
<Blacklist> no
<Blacklist> mibofra, ma alsa e anche su kubuntu ?
<mibofra> Blacklist, dovunque c'è GNU/Linux
<m8> n8n8
<mibofra> ok io vado gente , notte :)
<ALEXIA_KIM> alloraaa problema rientrato ho nuovamente ambedue le barre
<ALEXIA_KIM> il probleba del driver però no
<mibofra> ALEXIA_KIM, io sto andando a letto, facciamo a domani :) ?
<mibofra> io ci sono sempre :)
<ALEXIA_KIM> ma certooo
<mibofra> scusa l'attesa ma è tardi :D
<ALEXIA_KIM> ci sentiamo domani e grazie ancora
<mibofra> notte :)
<ALEXIA_KIM> notte a te
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-20
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti... da due giorni sto cercando di clonare acpi4asus, ma git risponde http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1688697/ eppure la rete parrebbe rispondere: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1688708/ ...che posso fare?
<OverMe> neramarea, è un problema loro
<neramarea> OverMe ma non c'è modo di recuperare il file in altro modo? io ho scaricato anche il pacchetto rpm... ma non saprei come installarlo...
<alexp_> ciao
<alexp_> un dubbio
<alexp_> sono  un novello ubuntu
<OverMe> neramarea, puoi scaricare la snapshot http://git.iksaif.net/?p=acpi4asus-dkms.git;a=snapshot;h=HEAD;sf=tgz
<alexp_> ma cosa cambia da ubuntu 12.04 diciamo "classico"
<alexp_> da quello della comunità?
<alexp_> quale mi consigliate di scaricare?
<OverMe> neramarea, e lo devi compilare a mano (qui non c'è supporto)
<neramarea> ci do' un'occhiata OverMe. grazie.
<alexp_> c'è nessuno ? :)
<enzotib> alexp_, quale sarebbe quello "della comunità"?
<alexp_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download da qua ho due possibili download 12.04 lts
<alexp_> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<alexp_> e
<alexp_> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS versione della comunità
<enzotib> alexp_, a dire il vero non lo so, ma dato che il sito generale (ubuntu.com) non presenta tale versione, me ne terrei alla larga
<zolletta> ciao a tutti.. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a sistemare il mio grub?
<TaLaDo> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<zolletta> già provato
<zolletta> lo avevo fatto altre volte anche
<zolletta> ma questa volta mi dice che i punti di mount /dev proc e sys non esistono
<TaLaDo> zolletta, magari se esponi il problema
<zolletta> ho installato kubuntu su una partizione
<zolletta> e si è danneggiato il grub
<zolletta> winzozz esiste,lo vedo con dolphin
<zolletta> ma non riesco ad accedere perchè kubuntu si avvia senza passare dalla schermata del grub
<zolletta> ho provato a ripristinarlo
<enzotib> ma?
<TaLaDo> zolletta, quando hai installato kubuntu hai specificato l'installazione a fianco di windows?
<zolletta> ho fatto installazione manuale
<zolletta> avevo tanto spazio non allocato
<zolletta> e ho creato la partizione logica di swap quella primaria di /
<zolletta> e poi una ext2 /boot
<enzotib> !enter | zolletta
<ubot-it> zolletta: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<TaLaDo> zolletta, ma hai seguito qualche guida o hai fatto di testa tua?
<zolletta> ho seguito una guida
<zolletta> *_*
<TaLaDo> quale?
<zolletta> posso linkare?
<TaLaDo> si
<zolletta> min 6.20 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQzmI_30nJM
<TaLaDo> -.-
<TaLaDo> !installazione | zolletta
<ubot-it> zolletta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<zolletta> sì...
<TaLaDo> zolletta, meglio seguire le guide ufficiali non le varie porcherie che ci sno in giro
<zolletta> ma devo installare kubuntu di nuovo? :(
<TaLaDo> zolletta, ti linkavo semplicemente la guida non ho detto che devi reinstallare
<zolletta> ok,cosa posso fare?
<TaLaDo> zolletta, se dici di aver già provato a ripristinare il grub non so dirti altro personalmente
<neramarea> alexp_ http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=545160
<zolletta> TaLaDo:
<zolletta> non ci sono riuscita a ripristinare il grub,mi dà errore
<glpiana> zolletta, mostraci gli errori
<zolletta> adesso mi dice che grub è già alla versione recente.. non capisco.. che probabilità ho di risolvere installando di nuovo kubuntu?
<glpiana> zolletta, ripristinare grub non significa reinstallare il pacchetto grub
<zolletta> ho provato a seguire la guida e a fare il ripristino, mi dice che non esistono i punti di mount dev proc e sys,quindi non me li fa montare, quindi non mi fa fare chroot dei mnt
<glpiana> zolletta, se ti va seguiamo l'operazione di ripristino insieme passo passo
<zolletta> ok grazie glpiana
<glpiana> zolletta, ora sei da live?
<OverMe> non ho capito... che devi ripristinare se kubuntu parte?
<glpiana> zolletta, o da kubuntu installata?
<enzotib> OverMe, non appare grub, quindi non può usare win
<zolletta> da live
<OverMe> enzotib, e mica devi "ripristinare"
<glpiana> zolletta, avvia la tua installazione
<zolletta> esco da live e torno da installazione?
<enzotib> OverMe, portami un caffè
<glpiana> zolletta, sì
<zolletta> fatto
<glpiana> zolletta, e collegati qui con quel pc
<zolletta> ok
<neramarea> gente... ho convertito l'rpm di acpi4asus con alien... ma sc dice che "il pacchetto è di scarsa qualita"; dipende dalla conversione, o è l'origine a essere corrotta?
<zolletta> ci sono
<glpiana> zolletta, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | zolletta
<ubot-it> zolletta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zolletta> ok
<danieledipisaITA> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> zolletta, mostra il risultato del comando su pastebin
<zolletta> glpiana: fatto
<danieledipisaITA> conoscete Zorin?
<zolletta> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689069/
<glpiana> !chat | danieledipisaITA
<ubot-it> danieledipisaITA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> zolletta, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l           e metti su pastebin
<zolletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689084/  glpiana
<glpiana> zolletta, sudo os-prober
<zolletta> glpiana: ok, l'ha preso
<zolletta> poi?
<glpiana> zolletta, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<zolletta> kubuntu 10.4
<glpiana> Found kernel: /vmlinuz-3.2.0-38-generic-pae
<zolletta> no scusa glpiana kubuntu 12.04 ho sbagliato
<glpiana> zolletta, ecco
<glpiana> zolletta, dpkg -l | grep grub
<zolletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689125/ glpiana
<glpiana> zolletta, sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<zolletta> glpiana: ok, adesso?
<glpiana> zolletta, fa vedere l'output
<zolletta> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689149/
<glpiana> zolletta, ls -la /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<zolletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689168/ glpiana
<glpiana> zolletta, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<zolletta> ok nessun errore
<glpiana> zolletta, sudo update-grub
<zolletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689198/ glpiana
<glpiana> zolletta, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<glpiana> zolletta, poi dai ls /mnt         e metti su pastebin
<zolletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689212/
<zolletta> glpiana:
<glpiana> zolletta, momento
<zolletta> sì scusa :)
<glpiana> zolletta, non capisco perchè non lo prenda. per vedere se la tua installazione di windows è ok ti farei ripristinar embr
<glpiana> *mbr
<glpiana> così vediamo se si avvia
<zolletta> ok
<glpiana> zolletta, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<glpiana> zolletta, segui sta guida
<zolletta> ok
<OverMe> zolletta, intanto dai un: cat /var/log/syslog
<OverMe> metti nel paste
<zolletta> glpiana: posso farlo partire da bootbl usb? ok OverMe
<glpiana> zolletta, fallo dalla tua installazione, non da live
<zolletta> glpiana: la guida mi dice di scaricare l'iso e di fare un cd live
<zolletta> OverMe: è lunghissimo e credo di aver perso l'inizio.. ora provo a cercare
<glpiana> zolletta, parti da: Scaricare la versione di ms-sys adatta alla propria architettura:
<zolletta> ok
<superr1> giorno
<zolletta> glpiana: c'è un errore a un certo punto, sono arrivata
<glpiana> zolletta, su pastebin
<zolletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689454/ glpiana
<glpiana> zolletta, l'errore è dovuto al fatto che hai sbagliato il comando per l'installazione del pacchetto
<glpiana> zolletta, nome completo e corretto del pacchetto, compreso il .deb finale
<glpiana> zolletta, e comunque devi usare /dev/sda non /dev/sda1
<zolletta> glpiana: ora riavvio
<glpiana> zolletta, frena
<zolletta> ok
<glpiana> zolletta, fai vedere l'output
<zolletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689524/ glpiana
<glpiana> zolletta, oki, riavvia
<zolletta> glpiana:
<zolletta> adesso neanche kubuntu parte.. boot manager is missing...
<zolletta> sono in versione live
<akis24> giorno
<tuscio> Salve ragazzi, ho un problema: installato ubuntu (12.04 della comunità) su hd, al riavvio parte direttamente win7 senza opzioni, come se non fosse stato installato grub boot
<glpiana> zolletta, da live ripristina grub così poi kubuntu parte, ma il rpoblema è che windows non ripartirà più comunque. ha qualcosa di rovinato
<glpiana> tuscio, quanti hard disk hai nel pc?
<zolletta> glpiana: ma se adesso installo di nuovo windows nn mi parte piuì kubuntu?
<glpiana> zolletta, se installi di nuovo windows poi esegui il ripristino di grub e tti ripartirà anche kubuntu
<zolletta> grub non parte piu' glpiana
<zolletta> ho fatto apt-get install grub
<glpiana> -.-
<zolletta> sì devo rifare come prima
<glpiana> zolletta, grub non parte perchè abbiamo ripristinato mbr
<zolletta> ah
<glpiana> e perchè abbiamo ripristinato mbr?
<glpiana> perchè volevamo vedere se windows da solo sarebbe partito o meno
<glpiana> e non parte, è spottanato
<zolletta> perfetto
<zolletta> come lo tolgo?
<glpiana> quindi se ti serve windows e hai intenzione di reinstallarlo, fallo e poi ripristina grub
<glpiana> se ti serve solo kubuntu ripristina grub
<glpiana> zolletta, cosa devi togliere?
<zolletta> ok, lascio kubuntu per adesso, seguo la guida per installare il grub..
<glpiana> zolletta, NON DEVI INSTALLARE GRUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> zolletta, devi ripristinarlo!
<glpiana> è così difficile da capire?
<zolletta> ho capito
<zolletta> lo ripristino
<zolletta> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino seguendo la guida
<zolletta> quando do il comando chroot /mnt mi dà errore, posso proseguire?
<enzotib> zolletta, che errore?
<AntonioCoimbra> ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu... all'avvio compare questa finestra che mi informa del fatto che ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno ai seguenti files http://imagebin.org/247396
<AntonioCoimbra> http://imagebin.org/247397
<AntonioCoimbra> http://imagebin.org/247399
<AntonioCoimbra> http://imagebin.org/247400
<FloodBotIt1> AntonioCoimbra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<AntonioCoimbra> come faccio sorry
<AntonioCoimbra> il fatto che in molte occasioni il sistema si blicca e sono costretto a riavviare... qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<zolletta> enzotib: non importa, installo di nuovo kubuntu,tanto ho perso ormai windows
<zolletta> tanto vale...
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<Motion> salve la mia webcam integrata si vede molto male nelle chiamate skype. Come posso fare per migliorarne la qualità?
<Motion> Grazie
<gohad> Motion può dipendere anche dalla tua connessione. Quanto usi Skype utilizzi altri programmi che succhiano banda?
<Motion> gohad: solo firefox. la connessione è impossibile ho a disposizione 50mb
<gohad> Motion 50 mb effettivi? Hai provato a fare uno speedtest?
<Motion> si sono su una dorsale dell'università
<gohad> Motion ma si vede a scatti?
<Motion> no è tutto in sincrono regolare
<Motion> è la qualità pessima
<tuscio> problemi avvio ubuntu: parte diretto win, grub non installato ?
<jester-> tuscio: o se hai 2 hd parte quello sbagliato o ti ha messo grub sulla usb
<tuscio> ho disinstallato xubuntu, poi ho riattivato l'mbr di win e reinstallato ubuntu
<tuscio> penso che l'mbr mi abbia coperto grub
<jester-> tuscio: se hai installato grub lo ha messo se non hai fatto casini
<tuscio> usb non usata
<jester-> tuscio: un solo hd?
<tuscio> due
<jester-> prova a fare il boot dell'altro hd
<tuscio> scelgo l'opzione da bios dici giusto ?
<gohad> Motion magari dico una fesseria ma hai provato con Google Talk o qualche altro programma simile? Magari il problema è proprio Skype for Linux... :)
<jester-> tuscio: se da tasto Fx non hai un menu di boot devi fare per forza nel bios
<tuscio> ok Jester, provo, grazie mille
<Motion> gohad: usando la webcam con cheese si vede bene.
<Motion> Magari è un problema di gestione video di skype.
<Motion> gohad: provo a cercare qualche info su google vediamo un po che viene fuori. Pensavo fosse un problema comune a tutti Grazie
<jester-> Motion: prova a lanciarlo cosi LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<jester-> Motion: installato da repo o da deb preso sul sito
<Motion> jester-: preso dal sito
<jester-> prova con quel comando
<jester-> se non va lo disinstalli, abiliti i repo parteners e lo reinstalli da apt
<akis24> buon pomeriggio
<lionne> CIao c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<lionne> LostInMyHead1:
<lionne> MH....
<akis24> lionne poni la domanda e se si puo' ...
<lionne> Sto seguendo l'istallazione, per una buona riuscita voglio essere seguita se è possibile...sono arrivata in cui istallo ubuntu affianco a windows..sotto però mi dice che ci sono partizioni nascoste e devo usare uno strumento per indentificarli
<lionne> akis24:
<akis24> beh quando installia un certo punto ti chiedera' dove installare
<akis24> normalmente hai diverse opzioni
<akis24> se hai una partizione pronta dovresti indicargli quella
<akis24> altrimenti scegli " altro "
<akis24> e poi gli dici dove installare dove vuoi tu
<lionne> sono arrivata qui akis24  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/screenshotfrom201302201.png/
<lionne> in realtà ho (C) dove ho il sistema di win e (D) che quasi vuoto..
<lionne> non voglio sbagliare akis24  consigliami il più possibile
<lionne> queste sono le partizioni http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/254/screenshotfrom201302201.png/
<akis24> si visto e quindi puoi decidere di installarlo sulla prima partizione accanto windows 7
<lionne> sulla D ? no ?
<akis24> si puoi
<lionne> si voglio affiancare windows a ubuntu
<akis24> anche
<akis24> ma è fin troppo spazio e comunque dovresti formattarla in ext4 o altro
<lionne> mh...sii più preciso...sicuro che se vado avanti non avro guai?
<akis24> a modo mio farei una cosa
<lionne> spiegati meglio : )
<lionne> questo è lo strumento di partizione che mi fa visualizzare http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/screenshotfrom201302201.png/
<akis24> restringerei la partizione d in modo di lasciarmi esempio : 20 giga vuoti
<lionne> come faccio?
<akis24> con il programma che ti fa' vedere le partizioni
<akis24> si chiama g-parted
<lionne> si ci sono andata
<akis24> se guardi le opzioni cliccando sulla partizione d potrai fare di tutto
<akis24> restringerla ecc
<lionne> ti ho mandata la foto
<lionne> sulla gparted
<akis24> si visto è un portatile per caso ??
<lionne> si
<akis24> la partizione nascosta è una partizione per recuperare  win7 in caso di problemi
<lionne> guarda però , dentro d c'è un'estensione...http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/screenshotfrom201302201.png/
<lionne> ah si???
<akis24> si recovery...
<lionne> esatto la fat 32
<akis24> sta' a te decidere che fare
<lionne> cioè?
<akis24> o installare accanto window7 oppure creare una partizione apposta
<lionne> creo una partizione apposta...
<lionne> senza intralciare win 7
<akis24> bene
<lionne> non si mai in caso di problemi
<akis24> restringi sda5
<akis24> e poi lo spazio vuoto che resta lo usi per ubuntu
<lionne> si
<lionne> free space cosa metto?
<akis24> la devi formattare come ext4
<lionne> sda5?
<lionne> sicuro?
<akis24> lionne
<lionne> se hai visto la foto ci sono 3 gb usati..
<akis24> ascolta hai ristretto sda5 ??
<lionne> si akis
<lionne> no...
<lionne> dimmi a quanto
<lionne> prima formatto o prima restringo?
<akis24> alt nell'ordine
<akis24> restringi sda5 a 150 giga dai
<akis24> solo restringerla  e basta
<lionne> quindi userò 50 gb rimasti per ubuntu giusto?
<akis24> si
<jester-> poi istalli su spazio libero contiguo e si incula lui
<lionne> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/screenshotfrom201302201.png/
<lionne> cosi akis24 ??
<lionne> come procedo?
<akis24> lionne fai al contrario a sinistra lascia tutto e restringi a destra
<lionne> cosi akis24 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/screenshotfrom201302201.png/
<lionne> : )
<lionne> akis24: ?
<jester-> lionne: hai fatto il conto in gb?
<lionne> no cioè??
<jester-> lionne: sda5 diventa circa 50 gb e lo spazio che si libera 150
<jester-> lionne: se un po meno di 50 vanno bene e 146 vanno bene per ubuntu fai esegui
<lionne> si
<jester-> allora pigia resize che ti fara vedere lo spazio libero in fondo, quindi pigi esegui, vai poi in intallazione e scegli installa su spazio libero
<lionne> ok
<lionne> grazie
<pito> ciao a tutti
<pito> avrei una problematica da voler sottoporre
<pito> ho appena installato la ubuntu gnome remix su un hp dv7
<pito> finita l'installazione tutto ok
<pito> ma al primo aggiornamento la scheda wifi non ha più funzionato
<pito> ho provato con mille forum e mille guide, ma non essendo molto capaca, non sono riuscito nell'intento
<pito> c'è qualcuno di buon cuore che possa aiutarmi?
<jester-> pito: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> gnome remix dove l'hai presa
<pito> da qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<jester-> fa vedere cosa risponde il comando
<pito> gester: 0a:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<jester-> pito: serve il firmware ma devi essere collegato a internet col cavo
<pito> ci sono
<pito> sono connesso via cavo
<jester-> spe
<pito> grazie, intanto
<jester-> pito: vai un po si sorgeti software--driver aggiuntivi
<pito> jester: ok
<pito> ci sono
<jester-> pito: cosa vedi circa bcm
<jester-> coso consiglia
<pito> allora
<pito> è in uso Linux STA driver source da bcmwl-kernel-source (proprietario)
<jester-> pito: prova a disabilitarlo e ad abilitare il bcm
<pito> jester: come opzioni ho o quello selezionato o "Non usare il dispositivo"
<jester-> disabilita e poi fai questa procedura
<pito> ok
<jester-> pito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690843/
<jester-> pito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690850/  mancava una riga
<pito>  Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> ha ragione non era caricato
<jester-> sudo modpobe b43
<jester-> sudo modprobe b43
<pito> quello ok
<pito> nessun errore
<jester-> pito: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<pito> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<jester-> pito: prova a riavviare
<pito> ok, riavvio e ti faccio sapere
<pito_> jester-: nessuna novità, ancora nulla
<jester-> pito_: riabilita lo sta va
<jester-> e installa linux-firmware-nonfree
<pito_> ok
<jester-> pito_: ha aggiornato il kernel per caso?
<pito_> non credo proprio
<jester-> pito_: uname -r
<pito_> ma potrebbe anche essere, non voglio affermare qualcosa di cui non sono sicuro
<pito_> 3.5.0-25-generic
<pito_> adesso con STA funziona
<jester-> pito_: pare che hai kernel proposed, io ho il 24 ultimo stabile, quindi riavvia col 23 o il 24
<jester-> pito_: si vede che si era sminchiato qualcosa e reinstallandolo è guarito
<pito_> probabile
<pito_> ti ringrazio jester-
<pito_> sei stato molto gentile
<jester-> di nulla
<pito_> buona giornata
<jester-> ogni tanto fa confusione fra sta e bcm
<pito_> sì, avevo letto
<pito_> in giro per mille forum
<jester-> comunque hai installato un firmware che male non fa
<pito_> grazie, ora ti saluto
<jester-> cià
<Akhilleus> cia a tutti ho installato adobe reader e vorrei toglierlo ma non lo trovo da nessuna parte!
<Akhilleus> come faccio a rimuoverlo?
<Akhilleus> credo sia andato nella cartella otp
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, come l'hai installato?
<Akhilleus> con sudo
<Akhilleus> sudo ./AdbeRdr9.5.4-1_i486linux_enu.bin
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, dove l'hai trovato?
<Akhilleus> vorrei rimuoverlo xkè con questo non mi stampa
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, che mi pare ci fosse anche nei repo partner
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> non so se sul forum canonical
<cristian_c> -,-'
<Akhilleus> ho fatto copia incolla
<cristian_c> -,-'
<Akhilleus> dei comandi
<cristian_c> link?
<Akhilleus> installato funziona ma non stamppa
<Akhilleus> e vorrei rimuoverlo
<cristian_c> link?
<Akhilleus> posso fare un pastebin
<cristian_c> di cosa?
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1691044/
<Akhilleus> così ho installato
<Akhilleus> non ho tra i preferiti i link
<Akhilleus> se magari mi aiutate
<Akhilleus> a toglierlo
<akis24> cristian_c e' su lffl  http://www.lffl.org/2013/02/update-adobe-reader-954-e-oracle-java.html
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Akhilleus> si grazie akis
<akis24> prg
<Akhilleus> era 1 forum
<Akhilleus> come posso rimuoverlo?
<akis24> aspetta cristian_c ...
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ls /opt/
<Akhilleus> nn va
<Akhilleus> appaiono altri comandi
<Akhilleus> ho messo adobe
<Akhilleus> appare reader 9
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Akhilleus
<ubot-it> Akhilleus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1691073/
<Akhilleus> come faccio??? oddiooooooo
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ls ls /opt/Adobe/Reader9
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ls /opt/Adobe/Reader9
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1691094/
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, postami un ls per ognuna della quattro cartelle
<cristian_c> *delle
<Akhilleus> come si fa?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ls bin
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ls Browser
<cristian_c> ecc...
<Akhilleus> DICE NON È INSTALLATO
<Akhilleus> scusate maisc
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Akhilleus
<ubot-it> Akhilleus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1691112/
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ls /opt/Adobe/Reader9/bin
<cristian_c> acroread  UNINSTALL
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, ecco, non era difficile
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> è adobereader-ita:i386
<Akhilleus> mi ha aperto il documento
<Akhilleus> ma non lo toglie
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge adobereader-ita:i386
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1691129/
<cristian_c> jester-, non ha installato da deb
<OverMe> comandi a caso
<cristian_c> OverMe, concordo
<jester-> io da deb
<jester-> sempre da deb
<cristian_c> jester-, installazione a caso su internet
<jester-> comunque da deb
<OverMe> si può vedere cosa c'è scritto in quel file UNINSTALL? magari c'è scritto come fare l'UNINSTALL. così a naso...
<cristian_c> jester-, eh, mi sembra sia nei repo partner
<jester-> cancella la roba in opt e l'eseguibile
<cristian_c> jester-, ma è meglio complicarsi la vita, no?
<cristian_c> jester-, magari con l'uninstall risolve
<Akhilleus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1691137/
<cristian_c> visto che c'è
<jester-> ma che gli ha fatto di male il reader8
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, appunto, utilizza l'uninstall se è un eseguibile
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, se è una cartella, guardaci dentro
<Mirko__> salve a tutti
<Mirko__> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Akhilleus> lo lascio pazienza
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, perché ti fai tanti problemi ogni volta? Disinstallalo e basta
<cristian_c> mah
<cristian_c> non riesco mai a capirti
<Akhilleus> perchè non riesco a toglierlo
<Akhilleus> mica sono bravo come voi
<Akhilleus> beginner io
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, hai già l'uninstall, usalo
<cristian_c> lancialo, fai come ti pare
<Akhilleus> ho rimosso le cartelle
<cristian_c> lol
<Akhilleus> le ho cancellate
<benji___> ciao a tutti
<benji___> avreste un attimo x darmi una mano
<benji___> x favore =)
<cristian_c> !kappa | benji___
<ubot-it> benji___: www.nokappa.it
<LORENZO_> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | LORENZO_
<ubot-it> LORENZO_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LORENZO_> sto scaricando ubuntu 64 bit
<LORENZO_> faccio bene=?
<enzotib> dipende
<LORENZO_> come faccio a saper e se faccio bebe o no?
<LORENZO_> bene o no?
<LORENZO_> ho un po con hard disk formattato e voglio installare linux
<enzotib> LORENZO_, nello specifico chiedi se fai bene a prendere la 64 rispetto alla 32? è questo il dilemma?
<LORENZO_> si questo e' il dilemma
<enzotib> oppure la domanda riguarda ubuntu contro windows?
<LORENZO_> no il dilemma del 64 o 32 bit
<enzotib> LORENZO_, dipende dal computer che hai, ormai tutti i nuovi sono a 64 bit
<enzotib> se è vecchio potrebbe non supportare 64 e devi usare necessariamente 32
<enzotib> è da vedere
<enzotib> comunque sta tranquillo, se prepari una live 64 e provi a farla partire su un pc a 32 bit, non partirà nemmeno
<LORENZO_> dual core di 3 / 4 anni fa
<LORENZO_> allora provo il 64
<LORENZO_> consigli su come istallare?
<LORENZO_> scarico il file lo masterizzo su uncd
<enzotib> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !md5 | LORENZO_
<ubot-it> LORENZO_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> !dvd | LORENZO_
<ubot-it> LORENZO_: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !masterizzareiso
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'masterizzareiso'
<cristian_c> LORENZO_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<LORENZO_> ok provo
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<robo25> Ciao ragazzi :)
<yarre2> Does italian ISP usually block/filter ports?
<enzotib> yarre2, not that I know
<mibofra_smart> ciao :))
<yarre2> enzotib, having serious problems with imaps but perhaps its just at that particular location.
<enzotib> which isp?
<mibofra_smart> enzotib: è passata una che mi cercava per caso?
<yarre2> enzotib, LINKEM-NET
<ErVito> lol
<yarre2> enzotib, and i suspect its over 3G/4G but still.. imap worked fine 20 years ago with 56k modem :P
<mibofra> ciao davyde84 :)
<davyde84> ciau mibofra
<davyde84> sto cercando di aggiornare xfce da 4.8.3 a 4.10
<mibofra> oh
<mibofra> ok
<Bithunter> buonasera
<Bithunter> ho un hp pavilion g series AMD... non parte nessuna distro ubuntu... perchè?
<Bithunter> tutti a vedere mistero? ahahahah
<WebbyIT> Ciao a tutti:  il tasto super non mi mostra più la dash, 12.04, che devo fare / smanettare / configurare? Grazie :)
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, prova a scoprire quale comando è celato dietro il tasto super
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: e da dove inizio? :)
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, beh, penso dal clic destro sul pulsante
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: fra l'altro non funziona neanche qualsiasi altra cosa con il tasto super, dove posso verificare che non sia la tastiera?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, cioè, praticamente è un pulsante morto?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: sembrerebbe, ma oltre in Unity non saprei dove provarlo
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, ma parli del tasto super o del pulsante?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, se è il tassto super, puoi provarlo in Xev
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: parlo del tasto sulla tastiera
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, xev
<cristian_c> *tasto
<cristian_c> oppure mi pare anche showkey
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: ok, grazie, è la tastiera! Nuova.
<cristian_c> loooool
<cristian_c> oppue riassegnalo ad un altro tasto XD
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: solo perché il canale è loggato non dico niente, proviamo con un brutale stacca riattacca
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, potresti anche assegnare la dash a un tasto diverso da super per vedere se funziona
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: in effetti non funziona neanche quello destro... mhhh
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, vai nelle impostazioni di unity e assegnagli un altro tasrto per prova
<cristian_c> *tasto
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: impostazioni Unity? Su Ubuntu 12.04?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, credo di sì
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: scusami, dove?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, mmmhhh
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, non c'è il tweak tool, ad esempio?
<cristian_c> preinstallato
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, o in dconf
<cristian_c> beh, strano, sapevo di gnoem tweak tool
<cristian_c> *gnome
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: ti sembrerò scemo, ma non trovo niente
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, neanche in dconf?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: non c'è neanche dconf
<cristian_c> mmm
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: adesso lo installo
<cristian_c> dconf-editor
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-21
<superr1> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<bau> ciao a tutti, ho installato lampp utilizzando tasksel, però non trovo la cartella di installazione che in genere è in /opt/lamp dove posso trovarla?
<akis24> giorno
<gianfranco> ciao, è possibile mettere l'icona di un programma nella scrivania?
<akis24> gianfranco http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico leggi qui
<gianfranco> akis24, ho letto ma non ho trovato quello che mi serve perchè ho ubuntu 12.04 con unity, ho trovato qualcosa solo con gnome
<akis24> oppure vai  nella cartella /usr/share/applications li trovi tutte le applicazioni installate clicca col destro del mouse su quella che vuoi sul desktop e fai dalla finestra che si apre " copia in > scrivania "
<akis24> ecco cosi risolvi anche per unity
<tuscio> Salve ragazzi, ho installato xubuntu, ma parte diretto win7, senza boot loader, posso installarlo ?
<TaLaDo> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gior123> Ubuntu non si avvia
<gior123> perchè?
<enzotib> bene
<gior123> l'ho messo sul cd e poi inserito nel pc dover devo recuperare i dati
<gior123> ma nada
<enzotib> gior123, devi impostare il bios per dirgli di partire dal cd, sempre che il cd sia fatto bene
<gior123> riprovo ad impostare il bios
<enzotib> gior123, come l'hai messo sul cd?
<gior123> l'ho masterizzato come file iso
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> come immagine, intendi?
<gior123> si come immagine
<gior123> poi ho inserito il cd nel pc e ho messo priorità a l cd
<gior123> enzotib, niente non parte!
<gior123> non so....hai dei suggerimenti?
<enzotib> gior123, se il cd è fatto bene (controlla anche l'MD5), e il bios è impostato bene, non è un problema di ubuntu
<enzotib> !md5 | gior123
<ubot-it> gior123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<gior123> provo
<gior123> grazie
<superr1> aloaz
<akis24> ciao a tt
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: scusa per ieri sera, ma mi è caduta la connessione, poi mi sono rotto e sono andato a letto
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: comunque il problema è del tasto, perché se assegno super ad alt, funziona, ma sono partiti tutti e due i super. Cioè, è quanto meno improbabile, no?
<Fly80> ciao
<daniele_> Ciao a tutti non riuscivo ad installare steam, chiedendo sul forum mi è stato suggerito di aggiungere : apt-get install ia32-libs ora da quando ho aggiungo la libreria nel softcenter non trovo più steam
<busy87> daniele_ che devi fare?
<busy87> devi rimuovere steam?
<daniele_> busy87, Volevo installare steam
<busy87> daniele_ http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<daniele_> busy87, 64 bit ?
<busy87> daniele_ il pacchetto è unico
<daniele_> busy87, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1699571/
<busy87> daniele_ da terminale sudo apt-get install -f install
<busy87> daniele_ scusa sudo apt-get -f install
<daniele_> busy87, niente non va ugualmente
<busy87> daniele_ cosa ti è uscito quando hai dato sudo apt-get -f install ?
<daniele_> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<daniele_> busy87, più precisamente http://paste.ubuntu.com/1699604/
<busy87> daniele_ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<daniele_> busy87, posto il risultato ?
<busy87> se da errori si daniele_
<daniele_> ook
<busy87> altrimenti nn serve
<daniele_> busy87, tutto liscio
<daniele_> non ha dato errori
<busy87> daniele_ sudo apt-get install libdrm-nouveau1a libgl1-mesa-dri
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, io parlavo del pulsante della dash
<daniele_> busy87, 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: ah ok... no no, è proprio la tastiera ad essere andata
<busy87> daniele_ hai aggiunto ppa o repo nn ufficiali?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, fai il test con un'altra tastiera
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: l'avessi...
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: tutti con dei fott*ti portatili da queste parti
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, come ha assegnato il tasto super? Tramite quale tool
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, io ne ho varie di tastiere XD
<marc0cram> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi perche non mi compaiono alcune icone nel menu in alto di ubuntu unity?
<cristian_c> !veggenti| marc0cram
<ubot-it> marc0cram: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: sono andato nelle impostazioni della tastiera, c'è una sezione che permette varie configurazione, e ho abilitato "scambia alt con super"
<busy87> cristian_c nn sei un mago te?
<busy87> :o
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, io non mi riferivo a quello
<cristian_c> busy87, lol
<busy87> ahhahah xD
<daniele_> busy87, si
<busy87> daniele_ magari ce n'è qualcuno che da problemi..
<marc0cram> allora ho ubuntu12.10 installato, uso unity come ambiente...ho installato vari programmi ad esempio pidgin e camera montior. Avvio questi programmi e l'icona che dovrebbe esserci nella barra in alto a destra non c'è...ad esempio per pidgin non ho l'icona con la bustina dei messaggi
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: lo so, ma così sono sicuro che non rileva proprio i due tasti super, e non è un problema di associazione super->unity
<daniele_> busy87, precedentemente all'uscita ufficiale avevo installato Steam beta da ppa per poi eliminarlo. Dici che può essere stato questo ?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, xev te li rileva?
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, inoltre, io farei un tentativo
<busy87> daniele_ si potrebbe essere quello il problema..
<daniele_> busy87, non posso far nulla ?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: xev non mi rivela tutto i tasti allineati con la barra spaziatrice
<busy87> daniele_ elimina i pacchetti che avevi installato
<busy87> ed elimina il ppa
<daniele_> busy87, già fatto questo
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: cavolata, non mi rivela i due super
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, non ho capito
<busy87> daniele_ hai eliminato anche il ppa?
<busy87> con ppa-purge ?
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: cancella quanto detto prima: no, xev non rileva nessuno dei due super
<cristian_c> marc0cram, non so se pidgin ha il supporto per unity
<marc0cram> qualcuno puo dirmi se il mio problema è risolvibile :)
<cristian_c> marc0cram, o meglio per la tray
<cristian_c> marc0cram, non puoi operare da launcher?
<marc0cram> cristian_c, scusami e perche camera monitor non mi appare...l'icona
<busy87> marc0cram pidgin nn va di default nella bustina
<marc0cram> cristian_c,di sicuro è avviato perche se rilancio il programma mi dice che c'è gia un'instanza avviata
<cristian_c> marc0cram, non lo conosco neanche questo software
<cristian_c> marc0cram, nel launcher non lo vedi?
<marc0cram> busy87, e come faccio a mandarlo nella bustina? c'è un modo :)
<daniele_> busy87, si si avevo eliminato tutti i ppa a dir il vero per un'altro problema che non mi aggiornava più il sistema
<marc0cram> cristian_c, si nel launcher c'è
<cristian_c> marc0cram, beh, puoi usare la quicklist, allora
<marc0cram> cristian_c, io pero volevo l'icona in alto che mi dice quando mi scrivono .. con empathy mi funzionava
<busy87> daniele_ prova con sudo apt-get purge libdrm-nouveau1a libgl1-mesa-dri
<cristian_c> marc0cram, cioè una notifica automatica?
<cristian_c> marc0cram, ma non è presente di default?
<cristian_c> marc0cram, a me funziona su altri de
<cristian_c> *su un altro
<daniele_> busy87, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1699737/
<busy87> marc0cram xkè usare pidgin? c'è empathy
<marc0cram> cristian_c, su empathy quando mi collego mi appare l'icona con la busta tra le altre in alto a destra...quando mi scrivono si colora di "blu" ... vorrei la stessa cosa su pidgin perche ho letto che la fa
<busy87> daniele_ secondo me hai combinato un casino con i repo..
<marc0cram> perche uso pidgin da tempo e mi ci trovo bene
<busy87> daniele_ prova sudo dpkg --configure -a
<daniele_> busy87, :( Ora devo staccare purtroppo riproporrò nuovamente il problema domani
<cristian_c> marc0cram, dove l'hai letto?
<daniele_> grazie per il tuo aiuto busy87
<busy87> figurati daniele_
<marc0cram> http://parliamodi-ubuntu.blogspot.it/2010/12/luccello-viola-conquista-il-mio-kubuntu.html qui
<cristian_c> marc0cram, guarda che lì si parla di kubuntu, non di unity
<marc0cram> si lo so...ma scusami è possibile o meno aggiungere icone in altro a destra su unity? ho installato my weather indicator e funziona...si sono agginte le icone con le varie indicazioni in alto a destra
<marc0cram> perche con pidgin...con camera monitor... e anche altri non mi funziona la cosa?
<cristian_c> marc0cram, magari non ha il supporto a unity
<cristian_c> o alla tray di unity
<cristian_c> dato che c'è già il launcher
<marc0cram> come posso verificare questo?
<cristian_c> marc0cram, che cosa?
<marc0cram> se non hanno il supporto a unity o alla sua tray
<mibofra> marc0cram, ciao , si è possibile, ho fatto una miniguida su questo nel forum di ubuntu
<mibofra> ti devi armare di gconf-editor :D
<marc0cram> bhe dimmi dove trovo la guida e lo faccio ;)
<cristian_c> beh, secondo me è un doppione
<marc0cram> forse potrebbe sembrare un doppione.. ma nel launcher devo cliccare prima sull'icona di pidgin...poi sulla finestra e se ne ho aperte piu d iuna è un casino
<cristian_c> marc0cram, in realtà no, il launcher ha la quicklist
<cristian_c> *le
<marc0cram> scusami allora io sono ignorante...spiegami come usare questa quicklist
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda le notifiche, quelle sono presenti di default
<cristian_c> marc0cram, le quicklist sono quei fumetti che escono accanto ad ogni pulsante del launcher
<marc0cram> si ma io li vedo solo quella per lanciare pidgin, per rimuoverlo dal launcher e per uscire da pidgin ... non mi permette di navigare tra finetre di pidgin aperte o altro
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> marc0cram, perché: l'icona sulla tray sì?
<marc0cram> non so...da quello che vedevo su empathy si era meglio strutturato :)
<marc0cram> ora provo a seguire la guida di mibofra...
<WebbyIT> cristian_c: ho riavviato su Windows, poi di nuovo su Ubuntu, e adesso funzionano O.o
<jester-> winz è una medicina
<WebbyIT> jester-: tipo una supposta
<jester-> c'è a chi piacciono le suppostone
<cristian_c> WebbyIT, lol
<DirtyJobs> ciao a tutti, sono passato a linux sono tutto apposto e ok. Su winsozz avevo però un applicazione che era un keylogger, che mi serviva per controllare l'attività del mio pc quando la gente ci metteva le mani per fare i suoi c***i e io non lo sopporto. C'è una cosa simile qui?
<DirtyJobs> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> 1malware | DirtyJobs
<cristian_c> !malware | DirtyJobs
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'malware'
<DirtyJobs> ascolta
<DirtyJobs> cristia
<DirtyJobs> non è un malware
<DirtyJobs> mi serve perchè
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, non diamo supporto a queste attività in canale
<FloodBotIt2> DirtyJobs: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> sì ce lo è
<cristian_c> *che
<DirtyJobs> no se lo installo IO nel MIO pc
<DirtyJobs> per monitorare l'attività del MIO pc
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<DirtyJobs> eddaje
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, non diamo supporto a questo tipo di attività in canale
<cristian_c> cerca su google
<DirtyJobs> bah
<WebbyIT> DirtyJobs: per quanto le tue finalità possano non essere malvagie, ha ragione cristian_c
<mibofra> DirtyJobs, dovresti fidarti della gente che a qui presti il pc ...  non spiarle :D
<DirtyJobs> mibofra ha colto nel segno
<mibofra> *cui XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, o meglio ancora, usare strumenti non potenzialmente dannosi
<cristian_c> mibofra, ma soltanto di difesa
<mibofra> DirtyJobs, far salvare la cronologia a ff ?
<DirtyJobs> va beh gli dò virtualbox e ci metto quel keyloggerino bellino che avevo quando avevo windos
<akis24> sera
<mibofra> disabilitare la navigazione in incognito?
<jester-> DirtyJobs: logkeys
<cristian_c> DirtyJobs, e non hai bisogno di un keylogger per contorllare gli utenti sul tuo pc
<DirtyJobs> cristia
<DirtyJobs> e come farei?
<jester-> DirtyJobs: keylogger,  se è ancora nei repo
<DirtyJobs> ah ci sta allora
<WebbyIT> DirtyJobs: /var/log
<DirtyJobs> arimortacci sua
<jester-> DirtyJobs:  all'user viene assegnata una pass appunto per la sicurezza
<DirtyJobs> ah jester
<DirtyJobs> te ricordi de me
<jester-> nu
<DirtyJobs> ero quello dell'artra volta
<DirtyJobs> della scheda broadcom
<DirtyJobs> poi non avevamo finito
<mibofra> DirtyJobs, spe un'attimo
<mibofra> ma perché non fai usare l'utente ospite del tuo pc agli ospiti :D ?
<jester-> DirtyJobs: con tutta la gente che passa qua dentro è difficile ricordarsi
<DirtyJobs> arimortacci sua, ogni tanto fa dei lag spikes tremendi
<DirtyJobs> l'ho notato giocando
<jester-> DirtyJobs: logkeys = keylogger
<DirtyJobs> poi ho fatto tipo 500 ping al router
<DirtyJobs> e ogni tanto va in pappa
<DirtyJobs> per questo lagga
<DirtyJobs> tipo su 500 ping la mia scheda wifi ogni 30-40 schizza il lag
<mibofra> oh , ciao WebbyIT :))
<DirtyJobs> a 7-800, non è mica normale
<WebbyIT> mibofra: oila
<DirtyJobs> i driver ho usato quelli di driver proprietari li
<DirtyJobs> jester-
<LoL^_^> Hellooo
<cristian_c> lol
<LoL^_^> can anybody help me?
<LoL^_^> .........
<cristian_c> !english | LoL^_^
<ubot-it> LoL^_^: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<LoL^_^> ok ottimo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> (ed è il caso di dirlo)
<LoL^_^> ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04 LOL
<nuovo_> salve a tutti
<nuovo_> posso fare una domanda?
<cristian_c> !domanda  nuovo_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'domanda  nuovo_'
<cristian_c> !domanda  | nuovo_
<ubot-it> nuovo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LoL^_^_> sono tornata
<LoL^_^_> dopo l'avvio di ubuntu 12.04 ho un messaggio d'errore. "Low graphic mode"
<nuovo_> vorrei sapere se è possibile creare un disco di avvio di ubuntu senza però intaccare windows xp, nel senso: quando voglio far partire ubunti metto il cd nel lettore e quando voglio xp lascio il pc nello stato attuale
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, in live?
<LoL^_^_> non va nè la live nè il recovery mode
<LoL^_^_> oltre che la versione base
<cristian_c> nuovo_, sia chiama live
<cristian_c> *si
<nuovo_> ah bene! e lo posso scaricare dal sito di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, hai visto se ubuntu è all'altezza del tuo pc?
<cristian_c> nuovo_, -,-'
<nuovo_> perdonatemi ma non sono alle prime armi
<nuovo_> sono*
<nuovo_> volevo dire non sono pratico
<LoL^_^_> un versione di ubuntu che possa andare su un portatile di medie prestazioni?
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, dovresti dire le caratteristiche o il modello di pc
<akis24> nuovo_ certo che si chi te lo impedisce ...
<cristian_c> nuovo_, una volta scaricat (e controllato l'hash della iso), puoi provarlo in live
<nuovo_> ok quindi faccio il download normale e poi lascio il cd creato nel lettore. poi mi dirà lui se installare o partire in live! ho capito bene?
<LoL^_^_> olivetti, olibook p1500
<akis24> nuovo_ si esatto
<LoL^_^_> processore intel(R) core(tm)2 duo cpu t6400 @2.00ghz
<LoL^_^_> ram 2 gb
<nuovo_> grazie. ultima domanda se non richiede troppe risorse :p che sarebbe la hash della iso?
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, strano, dovrebbe andare
<mibofra> nuovo: ti riferisci forse a questo?
<akis24> è un file che verifica che cio' che hai scaricato sia corretto
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, asp
<mibofra> !md5 | nuovo_
<ubot-it> nuovo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<LoL^_^_> scheda grafica sis mirage 3 graphics
<LoL^_^_> ok
<nuovo_> ok chiarissimo :) grazie a tutti. adesso provo a fare il download e provare il nuovo OS
<nuovo_> buona serata
<nuovo_> ^^
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, forse il problema è la scheda grafica
<LoL^_^_> sai di una versione che può andare bene?
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<DirtyJobs> Ciao, allora per chiunque fosse interessato alla mia causa, ho testato la connessione con una chiavina wifi diversa dalla broadcom interna e non fa questo troiaio che fa la broadcom, quindi sono sicuro al 100% adesso che è colpa della scheda in questione
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, dev'essere la scheda grafica a fare le bizze
<cristian_c> asp
<busy87> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, il messaggio appare nella live?
<LoL^_^_> ovunque :(
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, e se premi ok?
<LoL^_^_> ad un certo punto arriva una schermata nera e nn si avvia nulla
<LoL^_^_> per riavviare posso fare solo ctrl+alt+canc
<LoL^_^_> alcuni siti consigliano ctrl+alt+f1 per accedere al login
<LoL^_^_> qnd lo faccio io arrivo ad una schermata in cui tutte le righe che si dovrebbero leggere sono illegibili
<LoL^_^_> -_-°
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, prima ti permette di fare delle scelte?
<LoL^_^_> tutte le scelte portano lì
<LoL^_^_> l'unico modo per accedere al terminale è attraverso il recovery mode
<LoL^_^_> ma il file system è in sola lettura e l'apt-get non funziona
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, dovresti provare con nomodeset
<LoL^_^_> cioè?
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, fino a che punto arrivi in live?
<LoL^_^_> da nessuna parte
<LoL^_^_> la prima cosa che compare è l'errore
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, accendi il pc e....
<LoL^_^_> scelgo di avviare la versione live di ubuntu
<LoL^_^_> mi da errore
<LoL^_^_> scelgo la versione installata
<LoL^_^_> mi dà errore
<LoL^_^_> scelgo il recovery mode
<LoL^_^_> mi dà errore
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, ce l'hai la schermata di benvenuto di ubuntu?
<LoL^_^_> quale intendi?
<LoL^_^_> se intendi il login
<LoL^_^_> no
<LoL^_^_> ho il grub
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, io parlo della live
<LoL^_^_> ma non me lo danno il benvenuto questi maleducati
<LoL^_^_> no cristian
<LoL^_^_> o lo reinstallo
<LoL^_^_> e l'ho già fatto
<LoL^_^_> oppure avvio il live
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, ricapitoliamo: accendi il pc e...
<cristian_c> lo vedi il logo di olivetti?
<LoL^_^_> sì
<cristian_c> poi....
<cristian_c> !dettagli | LoL^_^_
<ubot-it> LoL^_^_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<LoL^_^_> scusa non riesco ad essere più precisa
<LoL^_^_> comunque ho scaricato lubuntu
<LoL^_^_> ora provo ad installare quella versione
<LoL^_^_> sperando funzioni
<LoL^_^_> per il resto ti ripeto
<LoL^_^_> esplorando tutte le scelte arrivo solo all'errore di cui sopra
<cristian_c> LoL^_^_, devo capire fino a che punto arrivi
<cristian_c> dopo il logo, cosa appare?
<LoL^_^_> la scelta
<LoL^_^_> del grub
<LoL^_^_> recovery mode o no
<LoL^_^_> entrambe mi portano all'errore
<LoL^_^_> se invece faccio boot da chiavetta
<LoL^_^_> per accedere alla versione live
<LoL^_^_> è esattamente la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> cioè?
<LoL^_^_> non so come spiegarlo diversamente :(
<DirtyJobs> Ciao, allora per chiunque fosse interessato alla mia causa, ho testato la connessione con una chiavina wifi diversa dalla broadcom interna e non fa questo troiaio che fa la broadcom, quindi sono sicuro al 100% adesso che è colpa della scheda in questione
<kiwo> ciao qualcuno di voi usa lxde?
<Akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> rieccomi
<Akhilleus> per favore chi mi dice dove posso vedere il sito dove è ubicato?
<OverMe> manca un pezzo di frase
<mettilainbuca> sera a tutti ragazzi... sapete dirmi cosa è /dev/shm?
<mettilainbuca> sera a tutti ragazzi... sapete dirmi cosa è /dev/shm?
<mettilainbuca> sera a tutti ragazzi... sapete dirmi cosa è /dev/shm?
<zul_> ff
<WebbyIT> Ciao a tutti. So che è un ora disperata, ma qualcuno sa come configurare ubuntu per far passare tutto il traffico su Openvpn?
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-22
<neramarea> 'giorno. ho un problema da principiante: che comando devo dare per eseguire dalla directory home per eseguire il file PROVA.sh che si trova nella directory /home/prova/ ???
<neramarea> 'giorno. ho un problema da principiante: che comando devo dare dalla directory home per eseguire il file PROVA.sh che si trova nella directory /home/prova/ ???
<neramarea> (troppi "per eseguire"...)
<glpiana> ola
<pollo> ciao
<pollo> c'e' qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | pollo
<ubot-it> pollo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<pollo> mi serve qualcuno esperto sia di linux
<pollo> che di informatica
<pollo> che di elettronica
<glpiana> !enter | pollo
<ubot-it> pollo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<pollo> ho un quesito forse un po' complesso
<glpiana> pollo, se il tuo problema riguarda ubuntu, chiedi pure
<glpiana> pollo, altrimenti ti invito a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pollo> praticamente ho bisogno di fare sotto linux ubuntu questo
<pollo> ho due fili che portano 220v
<pollo> devo collegare qualcosa vicino al computer
<glpiana> pollo, no, non sei sul canale giusto :)
<pollo> che rileva questi 220v
<pollo> e mi indica nel computer con ubuntu
<pollo> se ci sono o no questi 220
<glpiana> pollo, ohi, leggi per cortesia
<pollo> non so che fare, a chi chiedere ecc
<pollo> ho trovato qualcosa ma funziona solo x windows
<pollo> io voglio usare linux
<glpiana> pollo, allora, cosa non capisci di " non sei sul canale giusto" e di "ti invito a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat " ?
<pollo> ah
<pollo> come si fa per accedere?
<glpiana> pollo, clicca su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> pollo, o scrivi: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<pollo> ok grazie
<neramarea> ok... ho creato un secondo script in home che esegue un  changedir e lancia lo script /home/prova/prova.sh... ma non c'è una strada più veloce?
<glpiana> neramarea, per fare cosa?
<neramarea> glpiana: 'giorno. ho un problema da principiante: che comando devo dare dalla directory home per eseguire il file PROVA.sh che si trova nella directory /home/prova/ ???
<LordFire> neramarea: vai nella dir e prova "./nomefile"
<glpiana> neramarea, devi scrivere: /home/prova/PROVA.sh  appurato che il file sia eseguibile e il percorso corretto
<neramarea> glpiana non capisco... allora, il file in questione è utube.sh; se entro nella sua directory e lo lancio, funziona, ma se http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1704833/
<glpiana> neramarea, il percorso è sicuramente sbagliato
<glpiana> hai scritto /utube/UTube.sh
<glpiana> non penso tu abbia creato una directory utube direttamente sotto /
<neramarea> eppure... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1704839/
<glpiana> neramarea, appunto,il percorso corretto è: /home/mimmo/utube, non /utube
<neramarea> mmmh....
<glpiana> neramarea, cosa non ti torna?
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1704851/
<glpiana> neramarea, quello è un problema dello script. dammi l'output di: cat /home/mimmo/utube/UTube.sh
<neramarea> l'ho detto, che sono un principiante... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1704859/ ;-) quindi UTube.sh lancia utube.gambas, giusto?
<glpiana> neramarea, sì, lancia quello script, ma nella directory da cui lanci lo script precedente. nel caso in questione lo lancia in home e non lo trova
<glpiana> neramarea, ma ha poco senso lanciare uno script che lancia uno script. perchè non lanciare direttamente lo script che interessa?
<glpiana> neramarea, prova a scrivere:  /home/mimmo/utube/utube.gambas
<neramarea> stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa... ;-) quindi, per lanciarlo da home...
<neramarea> esatto...
<neramarea> grazie glpiana. alle volte mi perdo in un bloodymary...
<glpiana> :)
<cristian_c> neramarea, poi hai risolto il problema del wifi?
<neramarea> cristian_c bèh... quando abbiamo eliminato quel file, il wifi è tornato a funzionare, e la modalità aeroplano è perennemente off, finalmente. ho provato a reinstallare i moduli, ma secondo me c'è da lavorare... vanno in conflitto, e creano casotto, in quanto VECCHI... non vengono aggiornati da più di due anni: inutile sperare che tutto fili liscio, in un pc nuovo di pacca...
<cristian_c> neramarea, quale file hai cancellato?
<neramarea> ABBIAMO... il modulo acpi, non ricordi?
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> non ricordo di averlo fatto io
<cristian_c> neramarea, ma non era stato cancellato il modulo, era stato rimosso
<cristian_c> e non mi sembrava fosse acpi
<cristian_c> ma il wmi
<neramarea> era wmi, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> acpiu non c'entra
<cristian_c> *acpi
<neramarea> ma s'è tirato dietro il modulo.
<cristian_c> uhm
<neramarea> in ogni caso, ora funziona tutto alla pefezione, tranne che sto benedetto tasto fn. ma è un male accettabile. in più, ho aggiornato il bios, e ora non ho più problemi nemmeno con la luminosità del monitor (che si oscurava ad ogni riavvio, fino allo splash)
<neramarea> ù*perfezione
<cristian_c> neramarea, che ti hanno detto sul forum
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> (dato che in realtà hai soltanto spostato il problema)
<cristian_c> neramarea, poi ho un suggerimento
<cristian_c> (se ti va di accoglierlo)
<neramarea> non ho postato sul forum. dimmi...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> neramarea, la cosa più giusta da fare sarebbe aprire una segnalazione di bug su launchpad
<cristian_c> neramarea, in modo che possa essere risolta
<cristian_c> *risolto
<neramarea> ...è che se anche posto sul forum, poi mi scordo di seguire le discussioni e passo per un cagone...
<cristian_c> hai letto ciò che ho scritto ora?
<cristian_c> neramarea, per quanto riguarda in generale il forum, puoi sempre abbonarti alle discussioni che ti interessano
<akis24> giorno
<neramarea> problema: la mia stampante hp funziona perfettamente  come... stampante. ma appena tento di scannerizzare, le cose cambiano... ho installato da repo hplip-gui, ma non si avvia. xsane non vede alcun dispositivo. e hp-scan da terminale restituisce http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1705561/
<neramarea> praticamente, la cerca solo via usb? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1705578/ ma la stampante è in rete...
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai provato prima via usb?
<cristian_c> *a collegarla
<neramarea> credo che in casa non esista un solo cavo usb...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> male
<neramarea> con gli altri nb va..
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> neramarea, dove hai collegato lo scanner?
<neramarea> (e ho già purgato hplip, reinstallandolo da repo)  lo scanner E' la stampante...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> neramarea, dove hai collegato lo scanner?
<neramarea> in che senso, cristian_c? non capisco...
<cristian_c> hai detto che è uno scanner di rete
<cristian_c> quindi, dove lo colleghi?
<TaLaDo> neramarea, la stampante ha una porta di rete o solo usb?
<neramarea> stampante multifunzione.
<neramarea> solo usb
<TaLaDo> neramarea, allora con cosa l'hai cllegata se non hai il cavo?
<cristian_c> looooool
<neramarea> ??? wifi, osti!
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> -,-' (mi accodo)
<TaLaDo> neramarea, calmati è solo per capire
<TaLaDo> non siam indvini
<neramarea> ;-)
<cristian_c> neramarea, non ho capito che hp è
<cristian_c> soprattuto senza cavo usb :P
<neramarea> Photosmart 5510 All-in-one (b111)
<neramarea> oh, ma da qualche parte il suo cavo usb ci sarà... solo che è meglio... non aprire quella porta... ;-)
<cristian_c> neramarea, ma qualche scheda tecnica ci sarà?
<cristian_c> sempre detto, pessima hp
<neramarea> scheda tecnica? mh. boh. però con gli altri due pc di casa, una volta installata la gui, han visto la stampante che stampa e scannerizza ch'è un piacere. più che della stampante, il problema è: perchè non riesco a lanciare hp-setup?
<cristian_c> neramarea, sto scaricando il manuale
<cristian_c> neramarea, intanto ti faccio una domanda: hai riscontrato problemi nella segnalazione su launchpad?
<neramarea> ...tu vuoi farmi diventare un attivista... ma io sono PIGRO! non ho fatto nessuna segnalazione...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> beh, come preferisci
<cristian_c> il che è legittimo, però spero che non ti lamenterai di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lo prendi così com'è
<cristian_c> (ha quasi finito di scaricare)
<neramarea> mai lamentato e mai mi lamenterò ;-)
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> boh. però con gli altri due pc di casa, una volta installata la gui, han visto la stampante che stampa e scannerizza ch'è un piacere. più che della stampante <--- un esempio
<cristian_c> ma anche sul wifi si può fare lo stesso discorso
<cristian_c> (ok, aperto il documento)
<cristian_c> neramarea, ok
<cristian_c> neramarea, devi installarla prima via usb
<cristian_c> neramarea, cioè per quanto riguarda i drver
<cristian_c> *driver
<cristian_c> neramarea, una volta fatto questo, dovrebbe essere semplice impostare la rete dal display dello scanner
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<neramarea> forse non mi sono spiegato... la stampante è in rete; col mio vecchio pc e con quello della consorte, durante la prima connessione, avviavo hp-setup, inserivo l'indirizzo di rete della stampante e voila! stampante e scanner funzionanti via wi-fi. con questo nb, nuovo, ho installato hplip, la stampante viene vista dal wi-fi, ma posso solo stampare, perchè per farla riconoscere come scanner avrei bisogno di far partire hp-setup CH
<sa2ma> salve a tutti
<sa2ma> vorrei creare una chiavetta usb con ubuntu live
<cristian_c> neramarea, mi hanno segnalato dalla regia che devi installare un pacco
<cristian_c> !usb | sa2ma
<ubot-it> sa2ma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> neramarea: 12.10?
<sa2ma> come cristian?
<cristian_c> sa2ma, leggi la guida wiki
<neramarea> jester- 12.04
<jester-> neramarea: instrallato hplip-gui?
<neramarea> sì
<jester-> installata la stampante da al gui?
<sa2ma> si cristian
<sa2ma> ma quello mi serve se ho ubuntu
<neramarea> jester- è proprio questo, che non riesco a fare: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1705578/
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | sa2ma
<ubot-it> sa2ma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<sa2ma> io ho windows e devo recuperare dei file su un ubuntu che non si avvia più
<neramarea> non mi fa aprire hp-setup, nè da terminale nè da desktop
<jester-> neramarea: devi lanciare hplip gui poi da li installi
<sa2ma> quindi dovrei portare due chiavette una con ubuntu live e una con l'installazione di ubuntu?
<jester-> neramarea: li scegli da rete e non usb
<neramarea> jester- la gui non si apre
<jester-> neramarea: come no
<neramarea> no
<jester-> vai in preferenze o amministrazione
<cristian_c> saleggi la guida che ho linkato
<jester-> non va piu una sega nella 12.10 che si deve installare gui preso su sito hp ma sulla 04 è sempre andata
<neramarea> ...e clicco su hplip toolbox, sì... flash una finestra bianca e poi più nulla
<cristian_c> sa2ma, a te serve solo la live, suppongo
<jester-> neramarea: purgalo e reinstallalo
<cristian_c> sa2ma, leggi la guida che ho linkato
<neramarea> ...stamattina sarebbe la terza volta; mi aiuti? un comando con cui essere sicuro di afaltare ogni traccia di hplip, jester-
<sa2ma> cristian, a me serve la live, e poi mi serve formattare e reinstallare ubuntu
<neramarea> *asfaltare
<sa2ma> quindi mi servono due chiavette
<cristian_c> sa2ma, beh, allora sì
<cristian_c> sa2ma, o meglio, no
<jester-> neramarea: sudo dpkg -purge hpli-gui
<cristian_c> sa2ma, te ne basta una sola
<cristian_c> sa2ma, sempre che tu voglia installare ubuntu su hard disk
<sa2ma> prima con ubuntu in fase di boot potevo scegliere se fare partire il live o installare un nuovo sistema operativo
<jester-> neramarea: rm -r .hplip
<cristian_c> sa2ma, anche ora è così
<sa2ma> quindi non ho bisogno di seguire la guida
<sa2ma> devo solo fare il boot di ubuntu da usb
<cristian_c> sa2ma, perché?
<cristian_c> sa2ma, appunto
<neramarea> pure patebin s'è incantato... jester- dpkg mi dice che non riconosce l'opzione -u
<cristian_c> neramarea, ci sono un sacco di servizi
<jester-> neramarea: sudo dpkg --purge hpli-gui
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.com/
<jester-> neramarea: rm -r .hplip
<diego> ciao
<neramarea> ok, jester-
<diego> problema plungin
<diego> come faccio a vedere se ubu e' aggiornato  bene
<sa2ma> scusami cristian, quindi per creare una chiavetta bootable devo seguire lo stesso questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<jester-> neramarea: che stampante è
<cristian_c> diego, eh??
<neramarea> hp photosmart 5510 all-in one b111
<cristian_c> sa2ma, sì
<cristian_c> sa2ma, unetbootin c'è anche per windows
<diego> mi ha restiuito un errore durante un aggiornamento plugin automatico
<sa2ma> siccome mi parla di live
<cristian_c> !paste | diego
<ubot-it> diego: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> sa2ma, appunto
<diego> si ma ora non lo vedo piu
<sa2ma> scusa mi sto confondendo
<diego> come faccio a vedere se ubuntu è a posto
<neramarea> jester- reinstallo da repo
<sa2ma> ubuntu live è un discorso, ubuntu avviato da usb è un altro discorso, no?
<jester-> neramarea: spe
<jester-> !info hplip-gui precise
<ubot-it> hplip-gui (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI utilities (Qt-based). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.12.2-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 148 kB (Only available for any all)
<neramarea> ...quindi è meglio se lastrico anche hplip...?
<diego> qual'è il comado per far aggiornare ubuntu da terminale ???
<neramarea> diego sudo apt-get update
<diego> grazie
<cristian_c> sa2ma, non riesco a capire qual'è il problema con unetbootin
<cristian_c> diego, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> lol
<diego> si si grazie
<jester-> neramarea: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<sa2ma> unebottin mi dice che mi crea una versione live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> sa2ma, e a te cosa serve?
<diego> devo fare altro dopo apt-get update ??
<jester-> neramarea: se anche questo non va hai sminchiato delle lib da uso ppa pirla
<cristian_c> lol
<sa2ma> a me serve prima fare partire una versione live per recuperare dei file successivamente installare ubuntu exnovo
<neramarea> ci sono già su questa pagina, jester-. ok, provo con la versione del sito, ma prima devo purgare quella installata, giusto? sempre dpkg?
<cristian_c> sa2ma, appunto, e non va bene?
<sa2ma> unebootin mi crea un disco live, no?
<jester-> neramarea: ancora non lo hai fatto?
<jester-> e cancella .hplip
<cristian_c> sa2ma, ti crea la usb bootabile
<sa2ma> ah, mi crea solo un usb bootable
<cristian_c> sa2ma, yesss
<diego> ho installato gli aggiornamenti devo fare altro
<sa2ma> nel wiki dice che mi crea una versione live
<pablo__> a chi posso chiedere supporto nell'installazione di linux?=
<sa2ma> devi installarlo da disco ho da penna usb? lol
<cristian_c> diego, preoccuparti di meno
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> !chiedi | pablo__
<ubot-it> pablo__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> pablo__: linucs che tipo
<cristian_c> sa2ma, e non ti va bene?
<sa2ma> forse faccio confusione
<neramarea> dannazione... jester-, che diamine è python-devel? http://pastebin.com/iZfpi5H6
<sa2ma> una versione live o ubuntu installato da usb è la stessa cosa?
<pablo__> ok perfetto! allora io sto tentando invano ormai da qualche giorno di installare prima kubuntu 12.10, poi visto che non ci riesco perchè ho il famoso problema che lo schermo mi diventa nero , ho provato con 11.10, 11.04, e il problema continua a ripresentarsi
<cristian_c> sa2ma, sì
<pablo__> ho cercato su internet guide per risolvere il problema, le ho provate tutte
<pablo__> da terminale, al boot del kernel,
<cristian_c> sa2ma, nel senso che funge da live da cui puoi usare l'installer
<sa2ma> ok cristian
<cristian_c> pablo__, la 11.04 non è più supportata
<sa2ma> grazie di tutto
<pablo__> lo schermo continua a rimanere spento! o per lo meno se mi avvicino con una torcia si intravede qualcosa
<pablo__> okay ma lo stesso non me l'ha installata
<cristian_c> pablo__, hai provato in live?
<pablo__> cioè?
<cristian_c> lol
<sa2ma> eheheh
<pablo__> XD
<glpiana> pablo__, all'avvio del cd o usb che sia, premi un tasto, seleziona la lingua, premi f6 e seleziona 'nomodeset'. quindi avvia la prova di kubuntu
<cristian_c> pablo__, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<pablo__> si l ho provata
<pablo__> ti dirò di più
<pablo__> in una guida diceva di impostare nomodeset
<glpiana> -.-
<pablo__> in piu impostando questa modalità di esce una stringa di comandi che termina con splash --
<glpiana> pablo__, e lì devi premere invio
<jester-> neramarea: installa python-dev  e rifai da capo
<pablo__> la guida suggeriva di togliere i -- e scrivere nomodeset anche là
<neramarea> ;-) già fatto. sta lavorando
<glpiana> pablo__, fallo con f6 come ho scritto sopra
<pablo__> entri al boot del kernel?
<diego> scusaate ho dovuto riavviare a seguito deglio aggiornamenti
<diego> che altro devo fare per verificare  che ubuntu sia a posto ???
<cristian_c> pablo__, non è che hai installato la versione del majorana?
<cristian_c> diego, preoccuparti di meno
<diego> grazie cristian_c
<jester-> cristian_c: o una mint
<pablo__> O.o ?........io sono andato su ubuntu download, ho premuto su kubuntu e mi sono scaricato la 12.10.....poi se è di majorana non ho idea XD
<cristian_c> diego, prego :)
<diego> bene allora ci sentiamo
<jester-> pablo__: prendi la 12.04 alternate
<cristian_c> pablo__, allora no, tutto bene
<cristian_c> jester-, credo di aver capito il problema
<pablo__> allora provo pure con questa che mi dici tu jester-
<cristian_c> jester-, è un bug forse, che gli manca la retroilluminazione
<pablo__> da dove la scarico?
<jester-> pablo__: che cpu hai? che se prendi la 64 e hai una 32 la va no
<cristian_c> jester-, si dovrebbe risolvere con setpci
<pablo__> no, ho una 32
<pablo__> e ovviamente scarico 32
<neramarea> jester- cristian_c è andata... ma perchè mancava python-dev, poi... mah...
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> neramarea: gli serviva per compilare
<cristian_c> neramarea, forse andava installato a mano
<jester-> neramarea: non buttare il ,run che serve eventualemnte per disinstallare
<cristian_c> pablo__, prova tutto in live, prima
<neramarea> tant'è. ora funzia tutto... grazie cari. no, jester- io non butto mai via nulla... ;-)
<pablo__> allora io lo farei anche ,ora che non ho niente da perdere, ma non so cosa significa XD
<jester-> io cambierei la mia signora con 2 piu giovani ma nemmeno il nano lo fa. che mi frega di 300 dollars di imu
<pablo__> sto provando come diceva jester con la 12.04 alternate
<glpiana> pablo__, non ho capito se hai provato o meno l'opzione nomodeset
<neramarea> jester- eeeeeh?
<pablo__> allora l'opzione nomodeset la puoi usare da molti modi! per esempio all'avvio, o dal kernel direttamente aprendo gedit
<jester-> neramarea: per dire che non si butta niente
<cristian_c> pablo__, ti ho postato un link, leggilo
<neramarea> aah :-)
<DirtyJobs> come si fa a vedere le interfacce di rete e i  nomi a esse associate?
<DirtyJobs> tipo eth0 eth1
<DirtyJobs> wlan0
<DirtyJobs> wlan1
<glpiana> pablo__, se il tuo problema è che fai partire l'installazione e ottieni schermo nero devi farlo all'avvio della live
<glpiana> DirtyJobs, ifconfig
<DirtyJobs> grazie gianlù
<jester-> DirtyJobs: ifconfig e iwconfig per la wifi
<DirtyJobs> cmq da quando ho smesso di usare winsos mi sento un'altra persona, mi sento dalla parte dell'informatica, quella VERA. chiuso ot.
<pablo__> cristian il link di wiki dici? .....glpiana allora facendolo all'avvio della live mi permette di vedere la fase d'installazione! ma al riavvio lo schermo torna ad essere oscurato!
<glpiana> pablo__, oki, allora se il problema è successivo alla installazione, al menu di grub premi 'e' per editare la riga del kernel che avvii. cerca 'quiet splash' e aggiungi 'nomodeset'
<jester-> pablo__: e 4, prima finestra al boot del cd.  F6   selezionare: nomodeet
<glpiana> pablo__, senza virgolette. poi premi ctrl+x o quello che è indicato per avviare il kernel con la modifica. se funziona poi lo rendi definitivo
<pablo__> già provato! purtroppo niente di tutto ciò ha sortito alcun effetto...ho seguito questa guida principalmente io http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1535&Itemid=191
<cristian_c> mmmm
<TaLaDo> -.-
<pablo__> ormai non so più che diamine fare
<pablo__> può essere un problema di kubuntu? forse se provo con ubuntu è meglio?
<glpiana> pablo__, no, fai sta prova. avvia la seconda voce, cioè il recovery, e al menu che appare successivamente scegli di proseguire il caricamneto
<glpiana> pablo__, vediamo se così si avvia
<cristian_c> pablo__, è una intel la scheda video?
<pablo__> guarda non ti so dire, il pc era di mia sorella di qualche annetto fa....
<wolfenstein> ciao a tutti
<pablo__> comunque glpiana ora provo vediamo un pò
<cristian_c> pablo__, controlla anche da modalità di ripristino
<wolfenstein> per masterizzare la .ISO 12.10 64 bit ci vuole un CD di quale capacità
<pablo__> ehm asp, una cosa per volta! già devo capire cosa mi ha detto di fare glpiana eheheheh
<cristian_c> wolfenstein, ci vuole un dvd
<cristian_c> 11:53:25 <glpiana> pablo__, no, fai sta prova. avvia la seconda voce, cioè il recovery, e al menu che appare successivamente scegli di proseguire il caricamneto
<wolfenstein> ho provato ad usarlo ma mi chiede un CD
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> wolfenstein, chi te lo chiede?
<wolfenstein> ho anche provato con i CD da 870 Mb. ma non mi masterizza la .ISO
<wolfenstein> NERO
<cristian_c> pablo__, è un acer o un lenovo?
<cristian_c> wolfenstein, lascia perdere nero
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> wolfenstein, segui questa guida
<wolfenstein> OK. Vado subito a leggerla. Grazie !
<jester-> usare un dvd o una usb?
<cristian_c> jester-, ha provato già con il dvd :)
<jester-> md5sum?
<pablo__> cristian è un emachines....
<cristian_c> mmmm
<pablo__> allora in primis lo sto reinstallando quindi sono alla schermata in cui ho "avvia kubuntu, controlla difetti sul disco test memoria e boot dal primo disco rigido
<pablo__> premo f6
<pablo__> e metto nomodeset
<cristian_c> pablo__, prova a vedere se riesci ad entrare in live
<pablo__> come?
<cristian_c> Prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<jester-> pablo__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10735934
<jester-> dai il comando in tty
<jester-> poi alt-F7 per tornare
<pablo__> quindi da usb?....inglese no vi prego :'(
<cristian_c> pablo__, hai fatto?
<jester-> pablo__: control-alt-F2  ti logghi
<jester-> pablo__: sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=0
<jester-> pablo__: alt-F7
<pablo__> no asp io sono alla schermata di preinstallazione! sfondo blu e la prima voce è avvia kubuntu
<wolfenstein> Perfetto. Grazie ad InfraRecorder ho masterizzato la .ISO su DVD
<wolfenstein> Adesso la provo subito, grazie atutti ed alla prossima
<cristian_c> wolfenstein, visto?
<wolfenstein> Ciao
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> pablo__, la seconda?
<jester-> pablo__: avvia il sistema installato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ah
<pablo__> la seconda controlla difetti sul disco
<jester-> pablo__: a schermo nero pigi control-alt-F2 ti logghi
<pablo__> poi test della memoria
<cristian_c> pablo__, segui jester-
<pablo__> okay grazie XD
<jester-> pablo__: sudo nano /etc/rc.locale metti setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=0  prima di exit0, salvi e riavii
<pablo__> jester allora avvio kubuntu e a schermo nero premo ctrl alt f2 giusto?
<jester-> pablo__: sudo nano /etc/rc.locale metti setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=0  prima di exit0, salvi e riavii
<jester-> pablo__:  nano /etc/rc.local non local
<pablo__> niente si è bloccato su schermata nera....
<cristian_c> mmmm
<pablo__> e scritta kubunktu@kubuntu e altro
<cristian_c> pablo__, allora prova con: lspci
<cristian_c> così vediamo qual'è la scheda video
<cristian_c> anzi: lspci | grep VGA
<jester-> pablo__: sfatto il boot e sei nero?
<pablo__> allora penso che vi stiate riferendo a tutte queste operazioni da fare con kubuntu già installato sul pc! allora installo e poi faccio tutte ste operazioni qua....a tra poco!:)(grazie ragà!)
<cristian_c> pablo__, secondo me devi prima vedere se va bene in live
<pablo__> lo farei anche ma non so come vedere! ugualmente ho quasi terminato l'installazione, al riavvio provo a premere control-alt-F2
<pablo__> okay finita, riavvio vediamo che succede
<cristian_c> lol
<pablo__> allora al riavvio se provo a premere control-alt-F2 non succede nulla....però considerate che con una lampada piantata sullo schermo in qualche modo intravedo qualcosa e posso lavorare da terminale
<pablo__> può servire a qualcosa ?
<cristian_c> pablo__, ctrol+alt+f1
<cristian_c> ma sei sul desktop
<pablo__> si ora si,intravedo il desktop
<pablo__> provo a riavviare quando finisce il caricamento e provo con f1
<cristian_c> uhm
<pablo__> è importante l ordine di avvio al boot?
<cristian_c> ?
<pablo__> cioè prima ho dovuto modificare all avvio da bios prima da pennetta e poi tutto il resto
<pablo__> ovviamente al riavvio tolgo la pennetta
<pablo__> ma rimane sempre lei come prima nel bios
<cristian_c> pablo__, quindi non hai installato su hard disk?
<pablo__> la tolgo e faccio avviare prima il resto?
<pablo__> sisi
<cristian_c> mmmm
<pablo__> su hard disk certo!
<cristian_c> pablo__, forse hai solo creato la live
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | pablo_
<ubot-it> pablo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pablo__> guarda io riesco a muovermi tranquillamente su kubuntu, mi connetto a internet in wireless, solo che la luminosità è al minimo storico!
<pablo__> dove lo scrivo quel comando?
<pablo__> sudo fdisk-1?
<cristian_c> -l , non -1
<cristian_c> pablo__, è una elle
<cristian_c> pablo__, nel terminale
<pablo__> okay, eseguo subito
<pablo__> subito è un parolone, tento di non perdere la vista quanto menoXD okay fatto!
<pablo__> mi sono usciti una serie di parametri
<pablo__> device boot, start, end
<pablo__> blocks e system
<jj_> ciao a tutti
<jj_> scusate se disturbo ma ho un grosso problema
<jj_> in pratica sto cercando di avviare una live usb ubuntu 12.10 64 bit su un acer one725
<jj_> ma...
<jj_> non succede nulla
<pablo__> schermo nero pure a te?
<jj_> non mi visualizza la schermata di grub per installare il so
<jj_> no proprio
<jj_> ciao
<jj_> non mi prende niente
<cristian_c> jj_, il grbu non c'è in live
<jj_> parte con il solito win8
<jj_> ops scusa
<cristian_c> *grub
<jj_> mi sto avvicinando a ubuntu in questi giorni
<jj_> in pratica è come se non mi leggesse il boot da usb
<pablo__> mi disp allora, qua l'esperto è cristian!:)
<jj_> ovviamente ho modificato le varie impostazioni nel bios
<TaLaDo> jj_, magari è così controlla da bios
<emaxxim> jj_ e cristian_c, come avete fatto la chiavetta?
<emaxxim> con che programma cioè, ed inoltre il portatile aveva installato windows 8 quando l'avete comprato?
<jj_> dunque
<jj_> grazie a tutti innazitutto
<jj_> ho fatto la chiavetta con unetbootin ( una cosa del genere )
<jj_> si il pc aveva win 8 preinstallato
<jj_> ho provato anche ad utilizzare wubi ( che ho visto viene sconsigliato da tutti ) ma anche lì non funziona....
<jj_> uff
<jj_> :-)
<cristian_c> emaxxim, ???
<cristian_c> jj_, ahhhhh
<cristian_c> allora è un problema di secure boot
<cristian_c> !uefi | jj_
<ubot-it> jj_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jj_> ma l'ho disabilitato!
<jj_> ho già dato un occhio al wiki
<emaxxim> la live con che programma è stata fatta?
<jj_> e mi sembra di aver fatto tutto ciò che c'è scritto
<jj_> la live con unetbootin
<jj_> ho usato quel programma
<emaxxim> da windows 8?
<jj_> sisi
<emaxxim> in passato ho usato unetbootin
<emaxxim> e mi ha dato solo grattacapi
<jj_> ah
<jj_> quindi come dovrei fare per fare la usb live?
<emaxxim> se non è troppo ti conviene masterizzare il cd
<jj_> eh non ho il lettore dvd esterno...
<jj_> il mio è un netbook
<jj_> :-(
<emaxxim> prova un'altro programma per creare la live
<jj_> ho provato anche quella soluzione! ne ho usato un altro di cui non mi ricordo il nome ora
<jj_> sono due giorni che sto provando ma niente
<emaxxim> usb-writer?
<jj_> eah no
<cristian_c> jj_, forse ho capito
<jj_> un altro
<cristian_c> jj_, ho capito forse il problema
<jj_> sono tutto orecchi
<cristian_c> jj_, come hai formattato la pendrive?
<jj_> prima in fat e poi in ntfs
<jj_> ho fatto amdebue le prove
<jj_> ma ovviamente nada :-(
<cristian_c> jj_, che fat?
<jj_> 32
<cristian_c> uhm
<jj_> ce n'è un'altra? :-D
<cristian_c> sì, ma 32 va bene
<jj_> ah ok
<jj_> sto impazzendo, veramente
<jj_> poi sto win 8 a me si impalla ogni 15 minuti
<jj_> che schifo!
<jester-> !enter | jj_
<ubot-it> jj_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<jj_> ok,scusate tanto!
<cristian_c> jj_, provato con un'altra pendrive?
<jj_> in realtà, no. al momento ne ho solo una in casa...dici che potrebbe essere quello?
<jj_> mi conviene comunque provare, le ho praticamente provate tutte.
<cristian_c> jj_, può essere una possibilità
<jester-> jj_: sei da winz?
<cristian_c> jj_, la pendrive viene riconosciuta in generale come dispositivo esterno, attualmente?
<jester-> jj_: sei da winz?
<TaLaDo> 2
<jj_> sì sono da win e riconosce la pen drive
<jester-> jj_: usa iddu http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jj_> ok grazie mille ora provo a darci un occhio :-)
<jj_> ok ragazzi vi ringrazio molto siete stati gentilissimi e spero di non avervi disturbato troppo. Ora mi disconnetto e provo ad installarlo come mi ha suggerito jester-, nel caso prenderò una pen drive nuova. Appena riesco mi riconnetto per farvi sapere! Buona giornata a tutti e grazie mille ancora!
<marc0cram> ciao a tutti... ho un problema con pidgin, ieri ho gia chiesto aiuto..vorrei avere l'icona con la "busta" nella barra in alto stile empathy... è possibile? ieri sono riuscito ad aggiungerla ma non fa niente...mi permette solo di lanciare pidgin....ho ubuntu 12.10 in ambiente unity
<marc0cram> siete tutti a pranzo? :)
<enzotib> !nessuno | marc0cram
<ubot-it> marc0cram: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<marc0cram> ok
<marc0cram> ciao a tutti... ho un problema con pidgin, ieri ho gia chiesto aiuto..vorrei avere l'icona con la "busta" nella barra in alto stile empathy... è possibile? ieri sono riuscito ad aggiungerla ma non fa niente...mi permette solo di lanciare pidgin....ho ubuntu 12.10 in ambiente unity
<glpiana> !repeat | marc0cram
<ubot-it> marc0cram: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<lozahir> ciao, un system information per vedere, ad esempio il modello del masterizzatore senza smontarlo?
<enzotib> lozahir, sudo lshw -short -class disk
<lozahir> enzotib ok, funziona, grazie. qualcosa tipo Everest?
<guest___> salve, ho un problema ad installare ubuntu da usb. il boot parte correttamente, e anche la schermata di caricamento, poi però esce fuori una schermata con scritto busybox e una riga di comando.
<glpiana> guest___, controlla md5sum della iso che hai scaricato e rifai la chiavetta
<glpiana> !md5 | guest___
<ubot-it> guest___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<guest___> l'ho provata su virtualbox e funziona
<glpiana> guest___, questo non esclude che possano esserci errori
<glpiana> ma se non vuoi non farlo
<guest___> adesso provo
<guest___> è corretto
<glpiana> guest___, rifai la chiavetta allora
<guest___> l'avrò fatto con 2 chiavette diverse
<guest___> comunque riprovo
<filippo> giorno a tutti
<filippo> domanda, come faccio a cambiare i dpi di molte foto velocemente?
<enzotib> filippo, non so bene cosa intendi, ma senza saper né leggere né scrivere guarderei ImageMagik, che offre molti tool da terminale, da usare in batch
<filippo> enzotib grazie del suggerimento, ora controllo. io intendo cambiare i pixel per pollice (dpi) che indicano (correggete pure se sbaglio) la risoluzione dell'immagine. Mi servono per poterle inserire in una tesi e stamparle
<enzotib> filippo, wikipedia dice: "I DPI si riferiscono sempre a una densità "fisica" dei punti sia che siano stampati o visualizzati su un monitor, per una immagine digitale memorizzata in un computer parlare di DPI non ha nessun senso fino al momento in cui non viene stampata."
<filippo> sono un po' confuso. Se ho un immagine a 72 dpi che inserisco su un documento odt,  senza allargarla, quindi lo do alla stampa, il risultato è penoso. Se non dipende da quello come posso risolvere?
<filippo> enzotib
<acpro> ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04  su un aspire 5735z tutto ok l'installazione fino in fondo quando fa il reboot schermo nero e un trattino lampeggiante ...nessun altro messaggio
<acpro> qualcuno ha idea da dove iniziare ?
<Info_> cia
<Info_> ciao a tutti
<Info_> volevo chiedere un info qualcuno può aiutarmi
<enzotib> filippo, l'immagine l'hai prodotta tu?
<enzotib> acpro, c'è qualche altro sistema operativo sul pc?
<filippo> enzotib no, stiamo parlando di jpg presi da internet
<enzotib> filippo, se l'iimagine è piccola, c'è poco da fare, cercane qualcuna più grande
<filippo> e chi lo dice alla zita, sta preparando la tesi
<enzotib> oppure devi fare un resize con un programma opportuno, che cerchi di ridurre al minimo lo sgranamento, facendo interpolazioni o cose del genere
<enzotib> il resize fatto da dentro al word processor è sicuramente la cosa peggiore che tu possa fare
<tuscio> Salve ragazzi, come posso fare per utilizzare la pennetta usb della creative per sentire l'audio? con il comando lsusb, la trova
<filippo> enzotib, io sono abbastanza spratico di grafica, se si esclude un po' di inkscape e gimp ma a libello base. no, il resize su writer lo faccio solo in diminuzione, in ingrandimento vengono solo schifezze
<filippo> mi sfuggono le interpolazioni, vedro' un po' che fare
<pablo__> come posso installare i driver aggiuntivi su kubuntu 12.10?
<pablo__> aiutoooooo qualcuno mi sa dire come posso installare i driver aggiuntivi su kubuntu 12.10?
<enzotib> pablo__, ma di che driver hai bisogno?
<pablo__> scheda video
<gladiatore> salve
<pablo__> per il problema dello schermo nero
<gladiatore> no e per un touch screen che non riesco assolutamente ad istallare su ubuntu
<gladiatore> e un microtouch 3m
<gladiatore> salve
<gla> salve
<gla> touch screen 3m come istallarlo su ubuntu?
<mibofra> ciao gla
<mibofra> gla: dovrebbe prenderselo come l'acqua
<gla> ciao mibofra
<akis24> sera a tutti
<DIEGO16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5555598/
<DIEGO16231> raga avete visto il post
<DIEGO16231> che devo fare ???
<jester-> DIEGO16231: abilita repo extra e partners e rirpova
<DIEGO16231> e cioe' ?
<jester-> da rogenti software e cambia pure il server
<jester-> sorgenti*
<DIEGO16231> dove trovo sorgenti software ??
<DIEGO16231> jester-:  ???
<DIEGO16231> jester-:  come devo fare ???
<r4v3n> Ciao Diego, che versione Ubuntu usi?
<DIEGO16231> r4v3n:  12.10
<r4v3n> ok, guarda questo link :
<DIEGO16231> si
<jester-> DIEGO16231: impostazioni sorgetni software
<r4v3n> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2012/04/things-to-do-after-installing-precise.html
<r4v3n> si
<DIEGO16231> r4v3n:  un attimo
<jester-> r4v3n: che guida minchia sarebbe? non sono graditi link non ubuntu
<r4v3n> ops
<DIEGO16231> allora che faccio
<r4v3n> scusa ... è la prima volta che passo di qui.
<DIEGO16231> jes come devo procedere ??
<DIEGO16231> jester-:
<jester-> DIEGO16231: che va in impostazioni sistema e poi apri sorgenti soft
<jester-> DIEGO16231: entri in etichetta altro sofware e spunti parteners ed extra
<DIEGO16231> abbi pazienza
<DIEGO16231> una cosa alla volta
<r4v3n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<r4v3n> ci sono immagini qui
<DIEGO16231> ora clicco su impostazioni
<r4v3n> (ed è documentazione di ubuntu)
<r4v3n> chiedo scusa ma, come ho già detto sopra, è la prima volta che visito questo canale. Quindi quanto a modo di comportarmi sicuramente non brillo. C'è qualcuno che ha già litigato con UEFI in fase di installazione?
<r4v3n> Ci sono molte guide che coprono l'argomento ma uno dei passaggi non mi è chiaro. Dovrei creare una partizione EFI ma, tra i vari requisiti c'è il seguente:
<r4v3n> deve essere posizionata all'inizio di un disco GPT ed il flag boot deve essere attivato.
<r4v3n> cosa si intende per disco GPT?
<akis24> I dischi GPT (Tabella di partizione GUID, GUID Partition Table) utilizzano EFI (Extensible Firmware Interface). Un vantaggio offerto dai dischi GPT è rappresentato dal fatto che è possibile disporre di più di quattro partizioni in ogni disco.
<akis24> trovi guide in rete..
<r4v3n> ok, grazie akis24
<akis24> prg
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<akis24> ciao jester-
<jester-> cimunque di partizioi ne fai quante ne vuoi anche con mbr
<jester-> aiò akis24
<r4v3n> Chiedevo perchè alcune guide dicono di iutilizzare la partizione UEFI di win ma è il portatile della ditta e non vorrei rasargli la partizione win (non che mi dispiacerebbe)..
<r4v3n> riutilizzare*
<akis24> guarda la guida suggerita da jester-
<diego16231> jester-:  non trovo ne partners ne extra
<diego16231> partner di canonical ???
<jester-> r4v3n: efi gid o uefi che dir si voglia non è roba winz, è utilizzato da sempre da apple e tutti dischi possono essere partizionati in guid. ma per fae boot da eif serve un pc predisposto, non lo fa il bios
<akis24> diego16231 apri il gestore di pacchetti .. synaptic   poi impostazioni > repository
<diego16231> akis
<jester-> r4v3n: normale mbr la regola è 4 partizioni primarie, se ne servono di piu 3 primaire e una estesa dove ci fai altre partizioni dette logiche
<diego16231> da dove apro il gestore di pacchetti
<akis24> vai su strumenti di sistema > amministrazione > gestore pacchetti >
<r4v3n> l'ultrabook in questione è sicuramente UEFI (al primo tentativo che ho fatto con una USB live ha fatto il ripristino del sistema (che è win8) ...)
<jester-> r4v3n: 12.10 64 bit lo trova in automatico, vedi la guida
<diego16231> akis24:  su impostazioni di sistema non ho nessun "amministrazione"
<jester-> diego16231: impostazioni sistema sorgenti software lo trovi?
<diego16231> si jester-
<jester-> diego16231: etichetta in alto altro software la vedi?
<diego16231> si  jes
<diego16231> jester-:
<jester-> diego16231: abilita partenrs di canonical e indipendente
<r4v3n> Grazie delle risposte jester (l'avevo detto che, in quanto a comportamento, non brillavo) . Riesco ad avviare in modalità live ora (12.04.02 64 bit) . E' solo che ho un pò fifa di brikkare il tutto e quindi cercavo di capire come muovermi in maniera relativamente sicura
<jester-> diego16231: poi vai in software ubuntu
<diego16231> FATTO
<diego16231> si
<r4v3n> l'idea sarebbe di ottenere un dual boot win8/ubuntu 12.04
<diego16231> ci sono
<jester-> clicca su server principale o quel che è e scegli altro italia fastbull
<diego16231> io ho server italia
<jester-> r4v3n: lo fa automatico l'installerm al partizionamento scegli installa accanto
<diego16231> bene ora server principale
<jester-> e fai bene i conti degli spazi per winz e per ubuntu, è indispensabile deframmentare winz prima
<jester-> diego16231: altro, italia fastbull
<diego16231> jester-:  ora clicco ripristina ???
<r4v3n> grazie jester. Ci provo (e deframmento prima winz)
<jester-> !uefi | r4v3n
<ubot-it> r4v3n: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> diego16231: no
<diego16231> ora ho fastbull
<jester-> se hai abilitato chiudi e basta
<r4v3n> si ... ho questa guida aperta. Seguo step by step http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> diego16231: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer
<diego16231> si jester-  un attimo
<jester-> r4v3n: devi avere la 64 bit
<jester-> o non riconosce uefi
<r4v3n> ho già una USB live (usb 3.0) con su la 12.04.02 64 bit
<r4v3n> lo sto avviando ora con questa usb
<jester-> r4v3n: non va bene la 12.04 leggi la guida
<r4v3n> al boot me la vede come 'UEFI: KingstonDataTraveler ecc.'
<r4v3n> 'aspita
<r4v3n> ok leggo subito
<jester-> r4v3n: pare supportata anche da 12.04
<r4v3n> ho usato la 12.04 perchè avevo anche il problema della scheda grafica nvidia ... al boot mi dava schermo nero
<jester-> sìdevi mettere nomodeset da tasto F6 alla prima schermata
<r4v3n> la mia versione nella USB live è 12.04.2 LTS
<jester-> segui la guida
<r4v3n> sisì ho letto ... già faccio così all'avvio
<r4v3n> vado avanti con la guida
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5555690/
<diego16231> jester-:  vedi il post
<jester-> diego16231: scrivi bene. --configure e non -- configure
<diego16231> ok scusa
<diego16231> poi eseguo il secondo comando che mi hai detto???
<jester-> zi
<r4v3n> ok. con la live USB sono in modalità UEFI ... poichè         dmesg | grep "EFI v"   restituisce efi: EFI v2.31 by American Megatrends
<r4v3n> Un momento ... ho notato che questa macchina non mi riconosce la connessione wi-fi. La cosa può darmi problemi in fase di installazione (riformulo. è necessario essere connessi durante un'installazione UEFI)?
<r4v3n> Ad esempio per poi poter riavviare deve prima fare l'aggiornamento del sistema o simili?
<diego16231> posso eseguirlo anche in un secondo momento ???
<diego16231> jester-: ??
<jester-> r4v3n: se la live non riconosce wifi sarebbe buona norma collegare i lcavo
<jester-> diego16231: eseguire cosa
<diego16231> sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer
<jester-> diego16231: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  dopo il --configure
<r4v3n> Eh, certo : ) lo so, ma sono a casa e ho un solo cavo ethernet . Se uso quello per l'ultrabook perdo la connessione con voi ...
<diego16231> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5555722/
<diego16231> questo è quello che mi ha restituito
<r4v3n> Seguendo i link nella guida ho notato che sconsiglia di creare direttamente delle partizioni ( Se sul sistema è già presente Windows Vista o successivo, il programma di partizionamento di Ubuntu potrebbe comprometterne l'integrità. Prima di andare oltre con la normale procedura, è consigliato consultare la guida al partizionamento di Windows. )
<diego16231> jester-:  continuiamo domani
<diego16231> ora devo andare
<r4v3n> E poi punta ad un'altra pagina che spiega come ridimensionare le partizioni di win8
<r4v3n> Ho già fatto anche quello.
<diego16231> jester-:  hai visto il post
<jester-> diego16231: trolli o leggi poco
<jester-> diego16231: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer  dopo il --configure
<diego16231> ok scusa ora devo scappare se domani ci sei ci sentiamo
<r4v3n> Ciao jester, provo e magari domani ripasso di qui (sperando di portare bone news)
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<r4v3n> Ciao  a tutti
<r4v3n> jester- ho provato a procedere con l'installazione UEFI ma tra le opzioni di installazione non mi da 'install ubuntu alongside them' (che sarebbe l'opzione 'installa accanto agli altri' quando c'è più di sun sistema operativo)
<r4v3n> 'sta macchina (asus ax32vd ) mi sta facendo diventare matto.
<r4v3n> Il fatto è che speravo di dover metter mano al partizionamento manuale (dato che non mi sembra immediato). Non che non abbia prima d'ora fatto il partizionamento manuale in fase di installazione...
<r4v3n> *speravo di non dover metter mano*
<r4v3n> ok (devo aver beccato l'ora di cena)
<r4v3n> ciao a tutti
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<tpaper> Qualcuno ha idea del perché in virtualbox non viene visualizzata alcuna periferica usb connessa? Ho connesso oltre a mouse e tastiera un pickit2, e ho impostato i permessi su 777 al device corrispondente. Ho inoltre aggiunto il mio utente al gruppo vboxusers. Ma niente. Idee?
<tpaper> Inoltre, se avvio virtualbox da root vede le periferiche usb correttamente
<inesperta> Salve, sono una nuova utente Ubuntu. Come faccio ad installare iTune? Grazie
<gigirock> mi si aggiorna il windows che ne e' una bellezza
<enzotib> inesperta, non c'è iTunes per ubuntu
<inesperta> Quindi? Se uno ha un Iphone?
<gigirock> ue raga tutto rego ?
<gigirock> se lo tiene iphone e usa win oppure mac
<enzotib> inesperta, per trasferire musica, diversi audio player supportano iPod, per esempio Clementine
<gigirock> inesperta non credere a cosa ti dicono per la musica per iphone ce' solo itunes
<inesperta> Grazie gigirock, come faccio? ho letto che devo andare nei reposity e digitare sudo apt-get install playonlinux, ma non so dove trovare i reposity. Sono proprio alla prima elementare per Ubuntu
<gigirock> inesperta non lo so per ipad io uso win7 e itunes
<inesperta> Come lo hai installato?
<Serpico> ciao
<leosacc> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-23
<andreaia> Ho bisogno di aiuto!
<akis24> giorno
<Andrea1969> buongiorno a tutti
<eugenio> ciao, qualcuno sa darmi consigli si formati da usare per scambiare documenti tra libreoffice e office?
<Andrea1969_> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un errore nei repository in fase di aggiornamento http://pastebin.com/753k1Lea. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: La cosa piu semplice e' utilizzare l'accortezza di salvare i file libre office in formato xls o doc. in questomodo i file sono leggibili da entrambi i sistemi.
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: qualche complicazione solo ne caso di formule matematiche complesse
<eugenio> Andrea1969, ok, ma se poi il file doc viene letto da office?
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: certamente. Libreoffice legge tutto. occice solo formati microsoft. quindi utilizza la "lingua comune"
<eugenio> Andrea1969, in ufficio da me la situazione è questa: il capo ha un figo mac con ms-office x mac, altri hanno winzoz con ms-office e io, visto peraltro come pecora nera, ho ubuntu e libreoffice
<eugenio> Andrea1969, dal mmento che non voglio mollare l'osso e continuare a usare i miei strumenti, devo però trovare un modus operandi che mi salvi dai cazziatoni del capo...
<eugenio> Andrea1969, sono in una situazione scomoda...
<eugenio> Andrea1969, mi capisci?
<enzotib> Andrea1969_, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get update
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: tu sei ancora pià figo. utilizzando libreoffice leggerai tutto. prova. anche il nuovo formato xlsx che se non aggiorni excell non riesci a leggere
<enzotib> !pastebin | Andrea1969_ metti tutto l'output su pastebin
<Andrea1969_> enzotib: provo subito
<eugenio> Andrea1969, i problemi sostanzialmente li ho sui documenti condivisi e su cui si lavora a più mani...
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: arrvio che risolvo prima una mia bega
<eugenio> Andrea1969, ok
<Andrea1969_> enzotib: http://pastebin.com/1SnmYQ0d
<enzotib> Andrea1969_, mi pare autorisolto il problema,
<enzotib> hai un po' troppi PPA però
<Andrea1969_> enzotib: in effetti sembrerebbe. avevo fatto una liulizia.
<Andrea1969_> enzotib: per i ppa suggerisci qualcuno in particolare da eliminare eventualemnte?
<enzotib> Andrea1969_, io non ne uso nessuno, sarebbe comunque bene limitarsi solo a quelli strettamente indispensabili
<Andrea1969_> Andrea1969_: li uso per avere gli aggiornamenti a software che uso. diversamente non saprei come aggiornarli. qualcuno provo ad eliminarlo
<enzotib> Andrea1969_, ah, sei un patito dell'ultimo aggiornamento :) scherzo eh, non te la prendere
<Andrea1969_> enzotib: figurati. mi hanno maltrattato già in passato per le rep..;-))
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: per i doc condivisi libreoffice ti chiedera, dopio loe modifiche che avrai apportato, se vuoi conservare l'estenzione .doc o salvare in formato libreoffice
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: basta stare attenti. in ogni caso anche se salvassi in formato libreofficepotresti sempre cre<re una nuova copia in formato compatibile.
<eugenio> Andrea1969, si ho notato
<eugenio> Andrea1969, facciamo un esempio concreto
<eugenio> Andrea1969, supponiamo che il mio capo o un suo collaboratore a livello europeo creino ed editino un file docx
<eugenio> Andrea1969, il docx viene generalmente messo dentro una dir dropbox
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: lo apri con libre office , lo modifichi e salvi mantwenedo il formato. semplice.
<eugenio> Andrea1969, arrivo io, apro il docx con libreoffice mantenendo  il formato docx, edito e salvo
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: esatto ;-))
<eugenio> Andrea1969, succede che il capo con mac+msoffice lo vede modificato ma sformattato...e io mi becco la cazziata
<eugenio> Andrea1969, ad ora il docx quando lo apro losalvo come doc
<eugenio> Andrea1969, tocca poi però da mac+msoffice copiare ed incollare per non perdere la formattazione docx che è quella delle consegne
<eugenio> Andrea1969, ergo la cosa non è semplice e banale...
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: Procederei così. Salva la copia del file che vuoi modificare sul tuo pc. Modifica quello condiviso e chiedi agli utilizzatori di fare due prove. se va tutto bene, come credo, puoi contunuare altrimenti ripristina il vecchio file per le modfiche e chiedi ibile. procederei in questo modo. copia sul tuo pc un f
<damianoc> ciao ho appena scaricato ubuntu ma nn riesco ad istallarlo
<enzotib> !installazione | damianoc
<Andrea1969_> eugenio: poi per libreoffice ti suggerisco vivamente di trovare informazioni su http://www.istitutomajorana.it/. Su Libreoffice troverai di che soddisfare le tue necessità
<akis24> uhm...
<damianoc> cioè
<Andrea1969_> damianoc: Non vorrei suscitare commenti negativi ma per noi neofiti puoi utiilizzare questa guida http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1666&Itemid=214
<damianoc> grazie
<claudia> ciao
<claudia> raga' x scaricare qualche telefilm quazale e la stan
<Andrea1969_> damianoc: Io lo utilizzo spesso. Ricevo le news letter. Ho imparato tanto e disturbo in chat molto raramente. C'è un intera sezione dedicata ad ubuntu e derivate
<claudia> grazi
<claudia> come ci entro
<claudia> ci clicco sopra
<enzotib> !list | claudia
<claudia> !list
<enzotib> uhm, il bot non funziona
<claudia> non sono pratico
<claudia> ma facendo list non funge
<enzotib> claudia, scrivi /topic
<Andrea1969_> vado a preparare il pranzo. saluti
<claudia> cosa significa / dopic
<Andrea1969_> enzotib: se,mpre presente quando serve aiuto. Buona giornata
<enzotib> ciao Andrea1969_
<enzotib> claudia, se scrivi /topic lì dove stai scrivendo, vedrai l'argomento di questa chat
<claudia> azz quindi in questa stanza ninte telefilm mi indiicate la stanza  appropriata
<enzotib> claudia, non c'è nessuna "stanza" simile su questo server, vai a giocare da un'altra parte, please
<claudia> ok scusa
<claudia> un bel server si potrebbe pure suggerire...pero'
<enzotib> claudia, su questa chat non si parla di argomenti illegali, se non l'hai capito, è l'ultimo avvertimento prima di buttarti fuori
<akis24> ha capito ora ...
<enzotib> e direi :)
<Serpico> ciao
<busy87> salve
<busy87> come posso fare per vedere i video mediaset su ubuntu?
<akis24> busy87 leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=544843
<busy87> akis24 l'ho appena fatto, adesso provo
<busy87> grazie
<busy87> :)
<akis24> prg
<busy87> akis24 quando apro il link cn vlc mi da queso errore
<busy87> VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL
<busy87> ..
<akis24> asp ...
<busy87> akis24 è un link con protocollo mms
<hit> salve
<hit> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare a istallare un touch screen su ubuntu 12.10
<hit> salve
<mario__> salve
<mario__> ho dificoltà a istallare untouchscreen su ubuntu 12.10
<TequilaMex> ola
<mario__> ciao tequilamex
<mario__> servirebbe un aiutino ad istallareun touch screen su ubuntu 12.10
<mario__> ciao
<mario__> qualcuno di voi in chat puo aiutarmi per un istallazione ? colgo l'occasione per salutarvi tutto
<mario__> salve
<enzotib> mario__, non so, ho sentito che i touchscreen funzionano "out-of-the-box", ma non saprei, non ne ho uno
<mario__> salve
<Kla> ciao
<Kla> nessun file sistem root selezionato
<Kla> andare nella partizione e risolvere il problema
<jester-> Kla: ??
<Kla> ecco cosa mi dice ubuntu quando cerco di installarlo
<jester-> Kla: non hai settato il punto di mount /
<Kla> cerco di instasllsrlo su disco usb
<Kla> esatto
<Kla> e come si fa'
<jester-> settalo
<Kla> ?
<Kla> sono Gnorante colla gno maiuscola
<Kla> :D
<jester-> Kla: non c'è come non leggere il wiki, vuoi usare tutto il disco usb?
<Kla> nella partizione mi chiede file sistem
<Kla> e ce ne so 20 mila
<Kla> con jiornaling
<Kla> senza
<jester-> Kla: vuoi usare tutto il disco usb?
<Kla> s
<jester-> Kla: si o no
<Kla> ss
<Kla> ssi
<Kla> e farlo partire dal boot
<jester-> Kla: al partizionamento clicchi il disco usb e poi scegli unsa l'intero disco
<Kla> spe
<Kla> nn trovata lo pzione
<jester-> Kla: quindi scegli poi di installare grub sullo stesso disco
<Kla> grub?
<Kla> aio
<jester-> è il boot loader
<Kla> sai cosa
<Kla> devo aver fatto casino
<jester-> se lo metti sul disco interno poi non ti parte piu una cippa senza l'usb attaccato
<Kla> e mi ha fatto una partizione su c
<Kla> ex4
<jester-> se non sai tu cosa hai fatto
<Kla> ehhh si
<jester-> le partizioni mica se le inventa
<Kla> me sa che devo formattare anche c
<Kla> perche chiede de rinstallarlo
<Kla> anche senza usb
<Kla> atttaccato
<jester-> !installazione | Kla
<ubottu-it> Kla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<Kla> jester grazie
<Kla> ma credo di averlo gia letto
<Kla> :(
<Kla> azzz
<Kla> credo di avere la versione sbagliata
<Kla> Da ubuntu 10.10 ad Ubuntu 12.04
<Kla> io ho la 12 10
<Kla> ??
<jester-> Kla: a capirti, trolli?
<Kla> su wiki ce scritto
<Kla> 12 04
<Kla> io ho la 12 10
<Kla> fa differenza?
<Kla> in effetti me so appena sparato una k47
<jester-> 12.10 è l'ultimo rilascio
<Kla> s
<Kla> cambia nulla?
<jester-> nu
<Kla> ok
<Kla> 3.Al passo Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Altro.
<Kla> ah non va copia incolla
<Kla> cmq ho fatto come scritto
<Kla> e esce messaggio di errore
<Kla> nessun file sistem root selezionato
<Kla> bhoo
<Kla> pet che cerco cos é il grub
<jester-> Kla: ma usb è partizionato per ubuntu?
<Kla> ho eliminato
<Kla> le partizioni
<Kla> addirittura so riuscito a installarlo
<Kla> ma al riavvio
<Kla> nn trova da leggere
<Kla> resta tutto nero
<Kla> come se nn trovasse avvio
<Kla> windows parte normale
<Kla> invece
<jester-> va bè trolla pure i npace
<jester-> in
<Kla> :)
<Kla> grz
<Kla> me sa che devo spartizionare anchec
<Kla> C:
<Kla> che ho fatto quacche casino
<anton____> nvnmv
<cristian_c> ?
<gelo> ciao a tutti: che versione devo scaricare di ubuntu per installarlo su un EEE pc asus 1000 ha?
<krabador> gelo, dai un'occhiata a xubuntu e lubuntu, versioni di ubuntu con un ambiente grafico piu' leggero
<gelo> ti ringrazio!
<gelo> per il resto è come installarlo su un portatile normale? leggevo in giro che da' dei problemi su questi eee
<inform> Buongiorno,enzotib,mibofra gira ancora in questa room?
<enzotib> gira
<inform> ok
<blacklist> salve a tutti
<andrei0387> ciao ragazzi, ho un mega problema : mi si bloka ubuntu in continuazione ho la versione 12.10 64 bit non so piu cosa fare :(( AIUTOOOO
<jester-> andrei0387: reinstalla e stai alla larga dai ppa
<andrei0387> nn c'e nessuno ke mi puo aiutare???  :((
<andrei0387> cosa reinstallo tutto ubuntu???
<andrei0387> cosa sono i ppa ???
<onebitX> ciaooooooooooooooo
<jester-> andrei0387: ma come hai installato la prima volta vè
<onebitX> ho bruciato l'sd dove ho installato la versione 10.02 di lamerbuntu come faccio?
<andrei0387> jester-: con usb live
<jester-> onebitX: te le metti nel cucciolo e aspetti che cuocia
<onebitX> jester-: mi dice /dev/jester device busy
<jester-> onebitX: prova /home/onebitX/backorifice
<onebitX> jester-: device not found
<andrei0387> jester-:  non c'e qualche programino per correggere gli eventuali errori?
<ARM__> aiuto con driver nvidia
<ARM__> help me??
<cristian_c> !ppa | andrei0387
<ubot-it> andrei0387: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<jester-> !dettagli | ARM__
<ubot-it> ARM__: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ARM__> help me
<ARM__> allora
<ARM__> ho istallato linux mint 14
<ARM__> ma anche ubuntu 12.10
<ARM__> stesso problema
<ARM__> ho un geforce 8400 mg
<jester-> ARM__: per mint prego accomodarsi in #linuxmint
<ARM__> ok
<ARM__> grazie lo stesso
<ARM__> mi sono pentito di togliere ubuntu
<cristian_c> ARM__, qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> ARM__, pacioccato con i driver?
<ARM__> allora
<ARM__> credo di si
<ARM__> ho installato i driver
<ARM__> al rebbot lo schermo era buio
<ARM__> si riavviava continuamente
<ARM__> ho tolto nvidia-current
<ARM__> cristian_c: ??
<cristian_c> ARM__, sì
<cristian_c> ARM__, è un classico
<ARM__> cosa posso fare
<ARM__> adesso si vede
<cristian_c> ARM__, evitare di pacioccare
<ARM__> ok
<ARM__> un aiuto?
<ARM__> come posso rimettere le cose a posto
<ARM__> e istallare tutto im modo egregio?
<cristian_c> ARM__, dove hai preso questi driver?
<ARM__> sono alle prime armi
<ARM__> quindi
<ARM__> ho fatto
<cristian_c> ARM__, non ci vuole molto: basta non aggiungere ppa o installare driver esterni
<cristian_c> !enter | ARM__
<ubot-it> ARM__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ARM__> c'erano ppa
<ARM__> come sistemare le cose?
<cristian_c> ARM__, se sei su mint posso aiutarti poco
<cristian_c> perché non è proprio identico identico
<ARM__> ma che mint e mint
<ARM__> sono un neofita
<ARM__> mi hanno consigliato di provare
<ARM__> ed eccomi qui
<cristian_c> 15:47:58 <ARM__> ma che mint e mint <--- questa me la dovresti spiegare? :|
<cristian_c>  /s/?/
<andrei0387> si e dinuovo inkiodato tutto :((
<ARM__> linux mint e ubuntu 12.10
<ARM__> ho istallato queste due distribuzioni
<ARM__> ok? e con i driver grafici è un plb
<caniello> salve a tutti, ho un problema con un eeepc 1015cx, andava tutto bene quando ho deciso stupidamente di disattivare i driver grafici proprietari. Adesso all'avvio l'interfaccia grafica non parte più... cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> caniello, controlla se hai aggiunto ppa
<andrei0387> ragazzi se qualcuno mi puo aiutare nel mio problema con ubuntu 12.10 cioe il problema e che si blocca tutto .... grazie.... :7
<caniello> chiedo scusa ma sono  molto inesperto... cos'è la ppa? (grazie in anticipo!)
<cristian_c> andrei0387, ti avevo risposto
<cristian_c> !ppa | caniello
<ubot-it> caniello: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<akis24> ciao a tt
<andrei0387> cristian_c: si vede che non sono riuscito a legere la risposta xke si e bloccato ed ho dovuto spegnere il pc ... chiedo scusa
<caniello> grazie cristian, faccio un tentativo
<ARM__> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<caniello> a me basterebbe riuscire a farlo ripartire, anche con le vesa, per poter ripristinare i driver... solo che non ci riesco!
<cristian_c> andrei0387, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list &6 ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebon | andrei0387
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebon'
<andrei0387> cristian_c: nel terminale?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, sì
<cristian_c> !pastebin | andrei0387
<ubot-it> andrei0387: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> caniello, ha aggiunto ppa o simili?
<andrei0387> cristian_c: fatto
<Lemon> ciao gente
<cristian_c> andrei0387, posta qui il link a pastebin
<Lemon> ogni volta che gioco a hedgewars e mi deve partire lo screensaver mi compare il messaggio di uscita
<Lemon> come faccio a fare in modo che non parte lo screensaver quanto uso determinati programmi?
<cristian_c> Lemon, lo disattivi
<Lemon> no
<andrei0387> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558366/
<Lemon> nn voglio disattivarlo
<Lemon> mi è utile
<cristian_c> a cosa?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, nel paste devi inserire l'output di terminale
<Lemon> mi blocca lo schermo quando vado via e dimentico di bloccarlo io stesso
<jester-> Lemon: se il programma non è predisposto per inibirlo te lo tieni
<Lemon> in questo modo mi salvaguarda la mia privacy
<andrei0387> cristian_c: che sarebbe ?? scusa l'ignoranza :(
<cristian_c> andrei0387, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list &6 ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> andrei0387, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list &&ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> andrei0387, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> andrei0387, ora è giusto
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558377/ eccolo
<Lemon> porca l'oca!
<Lemon> jester-, non si può fare qualche magheggio?
<cristian_c> Lemon, asp
<cristian_c> andrei0387, l'ultimo comando, avevo sbagliato
<andrei0387> cristian_c: adesso riprovo
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558386/
<cristian_c> Lemon, dovresti speigarmi meglio il problema
<cristian_c> *spiegarmi
<Lemon> voglio che non parte lo screensaver con determinati programmi (per esempio in questo caso hedgewars) e basta
<Lemon> per il resto deve funzionare normalmente
<cristian_c> andrei0387, tualatrix e venerix-pkg-quantal
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  puoi spiegare meglio??
<cristian_c> Lemon, lo screensave prescinde da quali applicazioni stanno girando
<cristian_c> Lemon, in quanto il sistema è multitask
<Lemon> no vlc ad esempio non mi fa questo scherzo
<cristian_c> andrei0387, sono due ppa che hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> Lemon, uhm
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  non so come le ho aggiunte ... si possono togliere, se queste cose sono il problema???
<cristian_c> andrei0387, apri synaptic
<Blacklist> raga io vado grazie a tutti ed un saluto ad tutto il chan
<Lemon> ciao Blacklist
<andrei0387> cristian_c: come lo apro ?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, da menù o dash, dipende da quale interfaccia utilizzi
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  la dash non me lo trova
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> andrei0387, installalo
<cristian_c> Lemon, ho trovato qualcosa
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  mi puoi dare i comandi per favore... abbi pazienza :(
<cristian_c> Lemon, ma non posso linkare qui
<cristian_c> andrei0387, dal software center
<Lemon> mandalo in pvt
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  fatto
<cristian_c> andrei0387, aprilo
<andrei0387> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> andrei0387, vai nella colonna di sinistra e fai clic su Origine
<andrei0387> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> andrei0387, cerca i due ppa che ho citato
<andrei0387> cristian_c: fatto
<andrei0387> cristian_c: trovate
<cristian_c> andrei0387, prendi una e controlla che pacchetti ci sono
<cristian_c> *prendine
<mario__> salve a tutti
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  su tualatrix c'e ubuntu tweak
<mario__> cosa?
<mario__> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> andrei0387, e basta?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, come pacchetti, intendo
<andrei0387> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> andrei0387, e l'altro?
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  l'altro ha due pacchetti : 1) sp-auth 2) tv-maxe
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> andrei0387, spiega allora cosa hai fatto per arrivare a questa situazione
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  non so cosa dirti, io avevo prima ubuntu 12.04 32 bit e poi ho instalato il 12.10 64 bit , ha funzionato bene per qualche giorno e adesso ha cominciato a bloccarsi
<cristian_c> andrei0387, che carateristiche ha il tuo pc?
<cristian_c> *caratteristiche
<andrei0387> cristian_c: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz × 2
<cristian_c> ram?
<andrei0387> cristian_c: 4GB ram
<mario__> ciao lukito
<lukito> ciao
<cristian_c> andrei0387, dovresti controlla il file /var/log/syslog
<cristian_c> *controllare
<andrei0387> cristian_c: come lo controlo ?
<andrei0387> ha cominciato dinuovo a bloccarsi :(
<cristian_c> andrei0387, vain /var/log e posti il file syslog
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrei0387> cristian_c: scrivo vain /var/log nel terminale?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> andrei0387, apri il file manager
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  lo cercato nella dash ma non mi trova file manager :))
<cristian_c> andrei0387, nautilus
<andrei0387> cristian_c: dal sw centre?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, no
<cristian_c> andrei0387, dalla dash
<andrei0387> cristian_c: mi ha aperto my computer
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> andrei0387, ok
<cristian_c> andrei0387, vai nella directory
<cristian_c> e posta il file
<andrei0387> cristian_c: sto impazzendo e faccio impazzire anke te.... ke file ti devo postare?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, l'ho scritto prima: /var/log/syslog
<andrei0387> cristian_c: nn lo trova
<cristian_c> andrei0387, sei andato in /var?
<andrei0387> cristian_c: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558562/
<cristian_c> andrei0387, dimmi a che orario l'ultimo blocco
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  blocco completo quando ho dovuto spegnere 15:40 e adesso va molto male
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> andrei0387, il file finisce al 21 febbraio
<cristian_c> ma oggi è il 22
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<andrei0387> cristian_c: aspetta ke ne ho 3 di quei file
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<DarioCANE> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<andrei0387> cristian_c: ecco il file 23 feb http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558574/
<DarioCANE> a chi potrei chiedere?
<cristian_c> !chi | DarioCANE
<ubot-it> DarioCANE: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> lol, ho sbagliato data
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: grazie, il mio problema sta proprio nell'avvio del S.O. dal cd, perchè prima di installarlo lo voglio provare. Ma purtroppo dopo che seleziono "Prova Ubuntu" non carica l'interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> andrei0387, c'è uno stacco
<cristian_c> andrei0387, tra 15:17 e 15:48
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, caratteristiche del pc
<andrei0387> cristian_c: si xke si e bloccato ho spento e lo lasciato un po spento
<cristian_c> andrei0387, ma tu hai parlato di 15:40
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: mmm non ricordo bene bene, perchè è un po' vecchiotto, ma ha 2 gb di ram, processore intel celeron d e scheda grafica ati se non erro 512mb
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  15:40 e quando mi sono logato dinuovo alla chat... ma sinceramnete non ho guardato l'ora quando si era blocato :(
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, il celeron è sotto il giga?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, sarebbe importante
<DarioCANE> mi pare di si cristian_c
<cristian_c> andrei0387, ma sefosse così, vuol dire che non ha loggato su file
<cristian_c> andrei0387, e quindi può essere che sia un problema di hard disk
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: praticamente si carica solo lo sfondo del desktop e la freccetta. tutto il resto non appare
<andrei0387> cristian_c:  non si puo controlare in qualche modo il HD se funziona bene? quando ho riaviato il sistema mi scriveva ubuntu are fixing problemes .....si rifferiva al HD???
<eilain> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un consiglio
<eilain> ho provato a connettere il mio tablet al computer dove ho installato ubuntu 12.04 ma non riesco a trovarlo
<eilain> qualcuno mi saprebbe dare una mano?
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, allora non è la versione adatta per te
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, ti serve qualcosa si più leggero
<cristian_c> *di
<eilain> ma nella versione 12.04 non c'è un modo o cmq un aggiornamento che permette di visualizzare il tablet
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: kubuntu 12 invece va meglio? perchè l'altra volta ho provato ed è partito (sempre da cd)
<cristian_c> andrei0387, puoi controllare il disco in live
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, penso di sì, ma comunque io andrei su xubuntu
<cristian_c> con quel processore
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, provali entrambi in live
<andrei0387> cristian_c: come?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, dal gestore dischi, test SMART
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: sarebbe ancora più leggero?
<cristian_c> andrei0387, ovviamente in live
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, xubuntu sì rispetto a kubuntu, e kubuntu è più leggero rispetto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> ellain, dipende dal tablet
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: il problema è che lo devo installare sul pc di mia sorella, che non ha troppe pretese, (scrittura e web più che altro) solo che non ha sempre usato windows ed è abituata a s.o. user friendly, ora non vorrei che mi costringesse a re installare tutto xp
<eilain> Ho questo tablet Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd Galaxy S
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, se non vuole , non installarglielo
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, magari faglielo provare prima in live
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, senza installare nulla
<Lemon> ciao  a tutti
<andrei0387> cristian_c: quindi tu dici di farlo partire con la usb-live
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, anche se i codec video/audio non sono presenti sulla live, come il flash, ma si installano dai repository uffiiciali
<cristian_c> andrei0387, sì
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: ormai l'harddisk è formattato xD e se invece provassi a installare ubuntu 11 o versioni precedenti?
<andrei0387> cristian_c: per adesso grazie tante
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, la live puoi comunque usarla
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, penso che si arrabbierà se gli hai formattato il disco XD
<cristian_c> andrei0387, ok
<andrei0387> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ellain, collegalo e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> è uscito
<cristian_c> ellain, collegalo e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> ellain, e poi: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> ellain, e: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> ellain, e posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ellain
<ubot-it> ellain: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: no, vabbè tanto i file importanti glieli ho salvati in un hdd esterno, è a conoscenza di tutto, dato che il pc è vecchio le ho proposto di installare ubuntu, che è il più user friendly
<cristian_c> DarioCANE, io punterei su kubuntu o xubuntu
<eilain> federica@federica-System-Product-Name:~$ lsusb && lsusb -t Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<cristian_c> ellain, usa pastebin
<DarioCANE> cristian_c: e kubuntu sia!! grazie di tutto :)
<cristian_c> cià
<eilain> l'ho incollato su pastebin
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> l'hai incollato qui
<cristian_c> lol
<eilain> anche sul link di ubot-it
<cristian_c> eilain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<eilain> l'ho incollato e su poster devo mettere il link di questa chat?
<cristian_c> eilain, no
<eilain> l'ho incollato e poi faccio paste?
<cristian_c> eilain, apri un terminale, digiti i comandi, copi le risposte su pastebin, posti qui il link di pastebin
<cristian_c> sì
<eilain> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5558674/
<cristian_c> incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> eilain, ok
<cristian_c> eilain, sembra in modalità modem
<cristian_c> il tablet
<eilain> e come faccio a levare questa modalità?
<cristian_c> eilain, dal tablet stesso
<cristian_c> android
<eilain> questo lo so sono tre ore che cerco il modo di farlo connettere
<cristian_c> cdc_acm 1-5:1.0: This device cannot do calls on its own. It is not a modem.
<cristian_c> cdc_acm 1-5:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<eilain> ma nn ci riesco perchè non so qual è la cosa che devo cambiare
<cristian_c> va cambiata la modalità
<cristian_c> eilain, ce l'hai il manuale del telefono?
<cristian_c> di an dorid?
<cristian_c> *android
<cristian_c> del tablet
<eilain> no perchè non è mio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> che android è?
<cristian_c> lui al momento te lo riconosce come modem perché così è impostato sul tablet
<cristian_c> quindi occorre lavorare sul tablet stesso
<cristian_c> eilain, però mi serve almeno quest'informazione
<eilain> non so che android è cmq grazie delle info
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> è scritto nelle impostazioni
<cristian_c> icona degli attrezzi
<cristian_c> eilain, trovato?
<eilain> no ;(
<eilain> cioè impostazioni si
<cristian_c> l'icona degli attrezzi?
<eilain> però dopo do vado
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> prendo il mio e te lo dico
<ebola_> buonasera, a qualcuno è mai capitato che touchpad e tastiera non funzionassero in maniera random?
<cristian_c> eilain, l'ho acceso
<cristian_c> eilain, in basso, informazioni sul tablet
<eilain> e poi non c'è scritto da nessuna parte android
<eilain> ho versione firmware
<eilain> versione banda base
<eilain> etc
<cristian_c> eilain, Versione di Android
<eilain> non c'è scritto
<cristian_c> uhm
<eilain> c'è versione kernel
<cristian_c> eilain, tra numero modello e versione kernel
<eilain> quelli di prima versione firmware e versione banda base
<cristian_c> eilain, numero build
<eilain> GINGERBREAD.XXJQ1
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> eilain, android 2.3
<cristian_c> eilain, e questa è fatta
<cristian_c> eilain, forse se rimuovi la sim card
<cristian_c> eilain, dovrebbe disattivarsi anche il tethering
<eilain> adesso provo
<barattin> ciao, io ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 inun computer che aveva w7, ho fatto il dual bot, selezionanto la voce altro nel momento dell'installazione ma ora non riesco ad accedere a w7. come posso fare?
<eilain> mi dice sul tablet collegato, poi in alto applicazione mtp
<eilain> però non me lo fa vedere
<cristian_c> barattin, il grub lo vedi?
<cristian_c> eilain, spegati meglio
<cristian_c> *spiegati
<barattin> cristian_c no
<cristian_c> barattin, che cosa succede, esattamente?
<barattin> parte ubuntu
<eilain> mi dice solo collegato e si ricarica punto
<cristian_c> barattin, ok
<cristian_c> eilain, ma dove appare il messaggio?
<eilain> sullo schermo
<eilain> del tablet
<cristian_c> eilain, vai a vedere quali sono le modalità di collegamento usb
<barattin> cristian_c cosa faccio?
<eilain> non mi ci fa andare purtroppo
<eilain> adesso vi devo salutare che vado grazie mille dell'assistenza ;)
<eilain> alla prox sperando che ci riesco
<cristian_c> ok
<barattin> cristian_c ora si è aperto un gnu grub versione 2.00-7ubuntu 11
<barattin> ma w7 non c'è...
<cristian_c> barattin, come hai fatto?
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> barattin, chissà che installazione hai fatto
<cristian_c> e come hai partizionato l'hard disk
<barattin> premento f9
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> me lo segno
<mrbang> .
<mrbang> ciao a tutti
<antonio_> salve
<antonio_> salve a tutti
<barattin> cristian_c cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> barattin, usa il live cd
<cristian_c> e da lì si vee
<cristian_c> *vede
<antonio_> vorrei avere, se possibile, informazioni sull'istallazione di ubuntu su windows 8
<cristian_c> !uefi | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<antonio_> seguo il link da lei inviatomi?
<barattin> cristian_c cosa intendi per live cd  io l'installazione l'ho fatta da chiavetta
<cristian_c> barattin, allora live usb
<cristian_c> antonio_, sì
<antonio_> grazie gentilissimi
<antonio_> buona serata
<cristian_c> buona serata
<barattin> non allocato  186 gb
<barattin> non allocato  186 gb
<barattin> cristian_c ho scraticato gparted e mi dice che ho /dev/sda1  ext4   /    186.13gb       boot
<cristian_c> barattin, scaricato?
<barattin> si
<cristian_c> ?
<barattin> su ubuntu
<cristian_c> barattin, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<barattin> per vedere le partizioni
<cristian_c> da live
<barattin> è una l o un 1?
<barattin> l!
<cristian_c> elle
<antonio_> salve
<antonio_> devo installare ubuntu su windows 8
<cristian_c> -,-'
<antonio_>  e dovrei  procurami CD/DVD live o una live usb di Ubuntu 64 bit
<barattin> cristian_c
<barattin> mi chiede la pass
<antonio_> dove posso trovarli?
<barattin> ma non me la lascia mettere
<barattin> come faccio a far si che non mi chieda continumente la pass
<cristian_c> barattin, dagli invio
<cristian_c> barattin, la richiesta di password è giusta per certe operazioni
<cristian_c> barattin, non siamo su windows
<cristian_c> antonio_, a scelta
<antonio_> ok ma da dove posso scaricarli?non trovo il collegamento!
<barattin> cristian_c metto sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !torrent | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> barattin, giusto
<cristian_c> barattin, e come password, basta che digit invio sulla live
<barattin> e dice password for barattin
<cristian_c> *digiti
<cristian_c> invio
<luca__> buona sera. da terminale digitando  sudo apt-get update mi viene restituito il seguente errore:
<barattin> ma cosa intendi per live?
<luca__> W: Errore GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org quantal InRelease: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<luca__> W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 0BB4C0D56AE1EE0F
<cristian_c> !pastebin | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> barattin, prova ubuntu senza installarlo
<barattin> ma è già installato!
<cristian_c> barattin, infatti io parlavo di live
<cristian_c> barattin, comunque hai ragione
<cristian_c> sucsa
<cristian_c> scusa
<antonio_> chiedo venia..:) io ho scaricato la versione 12.10 x64 bit da qui http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<barattin> quindi vado sulla live?
<antonio_> ora come faccio a fare un CD/DVD live o una live usb di Ubuntu 64 bit?
<cristian_c> antonio_, controlla l'hash della iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> barattin, che password hai impostato?
<antonio_> vorrei capire cosa si intende per live!
<cristian_c> antonio_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<antonio_> ultima domanda.. ma ogni qual volta vorrò avviare la macchina con ubuntu dovrò inserire la penna usb ?
<cristian_c> antonio_, non funziona così
<barattin> cristina_c Anto20Marzo
<cristian_c> antonio_, se avvii in live, usi una modalità
<cristian_c> antonio_, se vuoi installare su disco è un'altra
<cristian_c> barattin, ops
<cristian_c> barattin, beh, dovrai cambiarla adesso
<cristian_c> barattin, era il caso che non la scrivevi qui in chan
<cristian_c> barattin, comunque per ora, digitala quando te la chiede
<barattin> cristian_c si l'ho già combiata
<barattin> ma non me la lascia digitare
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<barattin> non la scrive!
<antonio_> io vorrei fare una partizione su cui istallare ubuntu. il mio attuale sistema operativo è w8.
<antonio_> come devo fare?
<cristian_c> barattin, e quindi? È normale che non la vedi
<cristian_c> barattin, digitala e premi invio
<cristian_c> antonio_, prima di tutto avvia ubuntu in live
<cristian_c> antonio_, poi penserai ad installarlo
<barattin> cristian_c fatto e ora?
<cristian_c> barattin, il risultato su pastebin
<barattin2> cristian_c http://pastebin.com/N3KAGF38
<cristian_c> barattinhai raso al suolo windows
<cristian_c> complimenti
<barattin2> con tutti i dati?
<cristian_c> tutte le partizioni di windows
<cristian_c> sparite in un sol colpo
<cristian_c> e sei stato tu a farlo
<barattin2> e quindi?
<barattin2> perso tutto?
<cristian_c> quindi ciccia
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> a meno che non provi con qualche tool di recupero dati
<cristian_c> tipo testdisk
<cristian_c> ma la vedo brutta
<cristian_c> in ogni caso, non instalare nulla, non toccare il disco
<cristian_c> che le possibilità di recuperare qualcosa diminuiscono
<barattin2> okj
<barattin2> e testdisk dove lo trovo/metto
<cristian_c> nei repo
<cristian_c> ma fallo da esterno
<cristian_c> forse c'è anche una live di testdisk
<cristian_c> controlla sul sito
<barattin2> e come faccio?
<barattin2> c'è na guida
<simone> Salve, ho installato oggi lubuntu e ho un problema con la scheda di rete wlan0 .  Non mi trova alcuna rete e quando provo da terminale a dare    sudo su   ifconfig wlan0 up        mi viene stampato questo errore: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Errore di input/output    io non ho idea di che errore sia, potreste aiutarmi per favore?
<cristian_c> barattinsì, mi pare sempre sul sito
<cristian_c> barattin, ma comunque dovrebbe essere non difficilissimo usarlo
<cristian_c> simone, con il cavo va?
<simone> cristian_c, si con il cavo tutto ok
<cristian_c> simone, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=161809
<barattin2> cristian_c testdisck lo installo su questo pc dove ho perso tutto?
<cristian_c> barattin, allora non mi hai letto
<simone> cristian_c, quello lo avevo già letto, dice di installare wicd e dice come fare per connettersi con wicd, ma non ha funzionato.  Per sicurezza ho provato a disinstallare network-manager per paura facesse conflitto, ma niente da fare.   Poi ho disinstallato wicd e ho reinstallato networkmanager
<cristian_c> barattin, non toccare il disco, perché diminuiscono le probabilità di recuperare qualcosa
<barattin2> e quindi come faccio?!?!?!"
<cristian_c> simone, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> barattincome ti ho anticipato prima, dovrebbe esserci una versione live di testdisk
<cristian_c> barattin2 , come ti ho anticipato prima, dovrebbe esserci una versione live di testdisk
<Feroce>  /join #php
<cristian_c> lol
<Feroce> azz
<Feroce> :)
<barattin> cristian_c http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_LivecdIT      qui ma non capisco some fare!
<cristian_c> barattin, GParted LiveCD
<barattin> cristian_c  si ok ma lo scarico e lo metto in un cd?
<cristian_c> barattin, penso di sì
<cristian_c> ci sono le istruzioni , mi pare
<barattin> cristian_c si ma sono tutte in inglese, non capisco na mazza!
<simone> cristian_c, scusa non avevo visto il tuo messaggio: http://pastebin.com/WJSHTBkk
<cristian_c> barattin, sul sito di gparted?
<barattin> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> simone, la tua dovrebbe essere una scheda wireless difficile
<cristian_c> barattin, asp
<cristian_c> barattin, To install GParted Live on CD, download the .iso file and burn it as an image to a CD.
<cristian_c> barattin, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<simone> cristian_c, con la versione ubuntu 10.10 funzionava
<cristian_c> simone, può darsi
<cristian_c> simone, asp
<simone> cristian_c, ok grazie
<cristian_c> simone, dev'essere un problema del firmware
<cristian_c> simone, "Dopo tutti i tentativi più strani ho concluso che per avere il wifi l'unica cosa è usare il firmware vecchio ovvero (iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode)"
<cristian_c> simone, "così funziona anche il bluetooth. Sul sito cè scritto che questo firmware viene utilizzato su kernel serie 2.xx invece iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode è utilizzato su kernel serie 3.xx. Mi sono spiegato da solo perchè debian andava usa il kernel 2.xx."
<barattin> cristian_c  io scarico qui gpoarted e lo metto in una chiavetta, dopo?
<cristian_c> barattinse lo vuoi su usb, allora questo: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<simone> cristian_c, come si cambia il firmware? non l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> simone, da quello che ricordo, bastava sostituire il file nella cartella dei firmware
<cristian_c> simone, sul forum hai già domandato?
<simone> cristian_c, ok grazie ora provo
<cristian_c> di niente
<davyde84> 19:25:20 - davyde84: Errore: La dipendenza non può essere soddisfatta: libavcodec53 (>= 6:0.8.3-1~)|libavcodec-extra-53 (>= 6:0.8.5)
<davyde84> 19:25:20 - davyde84: sto cercando di installare dolphin-emu .... dove le prendo sti pacchetti?
<davyde84> 19:25:46 - davyde84: su xubuntu 12.04 se provo a installare il primo mi vuole rimuovere il secondo...
<cristian_c> davyde84, tutto preso dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<davyde84> dolphin non c'e' in ubuntu softawre center
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> ma non è il file manager di kde?
<davyde84> dolphin-emu
<davyde84> emulatore per la wii
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> davyde84, nei repo non hai trovato qualcosa di analogo?
<davyde84> no
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> !chat | davyde84
<ubot-it> davyde84: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davyde84> cristian_c: l'ho scritto anche di li :P ma al momento non rispondeva nessuno eheh
<simone> cristian_c, ho cercato il firmware (l'ho trovato per debian) e ho provato ad installare il .deb ma mi da questo errore: http://pastebin.com/XCfG1HNt
<cristian_c> simone, non a te serve proprio il file
<cristian_c> *no
<cristian_c> barattin, fatto?
<cristian_c> barattin, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/liveusb.php
<barattin2> cristian_c non riesco a meterla in live
<simone> cristian_c, io ho cercato un po' e ho trovato questa directory: /lib/firmware/  all'interno ho cercato i file che possono interessare: http://pastebin.com/A1wg6K1U       devo sostituire iwlwifi-1000-5  con iwlwifi-1000-3 ??  ovvero cancello il -5 e inserisco il -3?
<cristian_c> barattin2, in che senso?
<cristian_c> simone, sì, penso che devi sostituire il file
<cristian_c> simone, togliere quello vecchio è metterci quello nuovo
<cristian_c> simone, da root
<simone> si si
<barattin2> cristian_c sta ancora scaricando
<simone> cristian_c, devo fare un reboot o qualcosa per ricaricare il firmware?
<jardell> salve
<jardell> sapreste dirmi come si crea una usb live?
<barattin2> jardell scarica unebootin
<jardell> c'è nessuno?
<barattin2> hai già scaricato l'iso?
<jardell> vi spiego... avendo windows 8 devo fare una live usb per istallare ubuntu.
<jardell> ma non so fare la usb live
<jardell> l'iso gia l'ho scaricata
<barattin2> scarica unetbootin
<barattin2> ok
<barattin2> poi quando si è scaricato aprilo e selezione immagine iso, svogliando nel pc seleziona l'iso , inserisci l'usb e imposta l'usb in basso, proi premi ok
<jardell> ma devo scaricare uetbootin per windows o per linux?
<barattin2> per w
<cristian_c> simonuhm, non saprei
<cristian_c> simone, uhm, non saprei
<cristian_c> !uefi | jardell
<ubot-it> jardell: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jardell> ma sarebbe possibile installare ubuntu su una pennetta?se si da quanto dovrebbe esere la pennetta?
<jardell> poi dovrei utuilizzare su linux due programmi code_aster e salome-meca . potrei utilizzarli su pennetta?
<barattin2> cristian_c ma io prima di sapere di avere già eliminato tutto avevo già installato gparted qui
<barattin2> cristian_c ha senso metterla in live e non provare da qui?
<jardell> qualcuno mi saprebbe rispondere?
<barattin2> o perso tutti i dati che avevo su w7, devo usare gparted per provare a riprenderli, qualcuno mi può seguire?
<barattin2> vi prego!
<Lorenzo_> salve
<Lorenzo_> volevo chiedere una cosa se possibile
<Lorenzo_> ma c'è qualcuno???
<Lorenzo_> ubuntuuuu
<Lorenzo_> c'è almeno qualcuno???
<barattin2> cristian_c ci sei?
<barattin2> ragazzi vi prego
<snappy__> buona sera
<cristian_c> barattin2, sì
<snappy__> posso fare una domanda? Quando c'è un crash di qualche applicazione che si apre l'iconcina rossa che ti fa riportare il bug cosa bisogna fare? fa tutto da solo o bisogna procedere loggandosi in launchpad e riportare il crash manualmente?
<barattin2> cristian_c con unetbootin non riesco a metterla in live , non riconosce il file
<cristian_c> barattin2, che file è?
<barattin2> iso
<snappy__> barattin usa sudo dd if=/percorso/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX <<---- al posto della X metti la lettera che corrisponde alla tua chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> barattin2, ma hai formattato la pendrive?
<cristian_c> snappy__, anche quello che dici va bene :9
<busy87> salve
<barattin2> ora provo
<busy87> si può installare silverlight su wine?
<cristian_c> snappy__, apport dovrebbe allegarti automaticamente alcuni file alla segnalazione
<cristian_c> busy87, non è una buona idea, penso
<cristian_c> busy87, ma puoi provarci
<cristian_c> busy87, e poi con quale browser lo usi?
<busy87> firefox o chrome.. è indifferente
<busy87> tanto mi serve solo x i video
<snappy__> cristian_c: quindi non serve fare il login su launchpad?
<busy87> cristian_c conosci qualche alternativa?
<cristian_c> busy87, ma su wine?
<busy87> già dovrei installare anche il browser...
<snappy__> se non sbaglio c'è un' alternativa a silverlight
<cristian_c> snappy__, direi che serve invece
<busy87> forse nn è una buona idea.
<busy87> c'è monlight..
<busy87> ma va una chiavica
<cristian_c> busy87, esatto. quindi installa moonlight
<busy87> su firefox nn gira proprio
<cristian_c> *Quindi
<cristian_c> busy87, in che senso?
<busy87> cristian_c nn va.. l'ho provato
<cristian_c> busy87, hai fatto un test?
<busy87> nn carica il video..
<cristian_c> busy87, quale video?
<snappy__> mi sa che devi emulare browser e tutto, fortuna che io non ho mai avuto la necessità di usare silverlight
<busy87> nessun video cristian_c
<barattin2> snappy al posto della x  devo mettere /media/patrick/D8363-E4F9   ?
<snappy__> no
<busy87> invece chrome usa il plugin di flash player..
<busy87> xò nn va sempre
<cristian_c> busy87, con quali video hai provato?
<snappy__> barattin2: sudo fdisk -l
<snappy__> barattin2: e vedi la lettera giusta da mettere al posto della X
<barattin2> a ok!! :)
<busy87> cristian_c i video caricati abbastanza recentemente.. vanno con chrome... quelli più vecchi nn li carica
<cristian_c> busy87, cosa c'entra flash?
<busy87> cristian_c su chrome vanno cn il flash player
<cristian_c> busy87, ma non c'entra niente
<barattin2> sdb1  puù essere ?
<busy87> si hai ragione..
<snappy__> busy87 ma hai il pacchetto flashplugin-installer installato?
<cristian_c> busy87, usa un filmato di prova 'per testare silverlight
<busy87> si snappy__
<snappy__> si però devi mettere sdb e non sdb1
<barattin2> a ok!
<snappy__> e prima dai un sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<busy87> cristian_c nn lo carica
<barattin2> mi dice "/percorso/ubuntu.iso " : file o directory non esistente
<snappy__> barattin2: quando dai il comando dd non ti ci mette un po' e non ti da nessun output, devi solo aspettare non preoccuparti ;)
<snappy__> ahah, devi mettere il vero percorso e il vero nome della iso
<cristian_c> busy87, ma quale?
<busy87> cristian_c ho messo rai uno live dal sito della rai
<snappy__> dove hai l'immagine di ubuntu?
<barattin2> ma non devo mettere l'immagine di ubuntu! di gparter
<cristian_c> busy87, hai scelto l'esempio sbagliato
<cristian_c> busy87, loro rendono impossibile l'utilizzo ad altri
<busy87> cristian_c linka xD
<cristian_c> sì, ho un link
<cristian_c> busy87, ma dipende da cosa vuoi vedere
<cristian_c> busy87, vuoi vedere la rai?
<busy87> linka proviamo se va..
<busy87> no.. la rai nn m'interessa
<snappy__> barattin2: te vuoi avviare il pc da chiavetta con su gparted quindi?
<cristian_c> e cosa t'interessa?
<busy87> mediaset di solito
<cristian_c> dipende sempre da cosa vuoi vedere
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> allora sempre la stessa roba
<cristian_c> ti conviene un'altra soluzione diversa da silverlight
<busy87> ahhahaha
<busy87> vabbè..
<busy87> smanetto un po e vedo che riesco a fare
<cristian_c> busy87, non c'è da smanettare
<snappy__> una soluzione sarebbe smettere di vedere la tv :)
<cristian_c> busy87, installa l'estensione e bon
<busy87> hahahaha
<busy87> cristian_c ho installato moonlight..
<barattin2> snappy__ si perchè volevo installare ubuntu con w7 in dual boot ma ho smantellato w7 e partizioni, volevo recuperarli su consiglio di cristian_c con gparter in live
<cristian_c> busy87, non ti serve a niente
<busy87> l'ho notato
<cristian_c> busy87, installa l'estensione di firefox
<cristian_c> raismth
<busy87> cr
<busy87> okk
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> busy87, dovresti riuscire a guardare i canali rai , mediaset e la7
<snappy__> barattin2: quindi hai una iso di gparted?
<busy87> okk
<busy87> dopo provo
<snappy__> barattin2: tipo gparted.iso?
<busy87> ora devo staccare
<busy87> grazie dell'aiuto
<busy87> ciao a tutti
<busy87> :)
<FloodBotIt2> busy87: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<barattin2> snappy__ esatto
<snappy__> barattin2: sudo dd if=/prcorsofiledigparted/gparted.iso of=/dev/sdb
<snappy__> barattin2: il percorsofile dipende da dove hai l'immagine di gparted
<barattin2> ok!
<snappy__> barattin2: se l'avessi in scaricati sarebbe tipo /home/barattin/Scaricati/gparted.iso
<snappy__> barattin2: al posto di barattin metti il tuo nome utente e al posto di gparted.iso metti veronome.iso
<barattin2> si si ! ok
<snappy__> barattin2: bene ;)
<barattin2> snappy__ sta facendo delle robe assurde
<snappy__> ?
<snappy__> dovrebbe metterti la iso su chiavetta
<barattin2> il terminale sembra inpazzito
<kyan> ciao ragazzi
<kyan> qualcuno mi può dare una mano con un problema di usb?
<snappy__> kyan se domani voti beppe ti aiuto io
<snappy__> ahahah
<snappy__> scherzo dai :) spara
<kyan> ma io voto m5s
<kyan> lol
<kyan> allora, ho installato xubuntu desktop dalla minimal iso, su xorg a primo impatto nessun problema, dopo un dist upgrade non mi rileva piu' nessun usb... nè tastiera, nè mouse, ne altro.
<kyan> solo ps2...
<barattin2> snappy__ il terminale fa rombi e simboli cinesi!
<snappy__> oddio, :) prova a riavviare, entrare nel GRUB e partire con il kernel precedente
<kyan> stessa cosa
<kyan> curiosità: è necessario installare il pacchetto "hotplug"?
<snappy__> kyan non ti so aiutare, attendiamo qualcuno che lo sappia fare
<barattin2> snappy__  devo riavviare?
<snappy__> barattin2: ma che comando hai dato per curiosità? sicuro che /dev/sdb è la tua chiavetta?
<barattin2> si!
<snappy__> barattin2: ha finito allora?
<snappy__> barattin2: se ha finito riavvia e avvia il pc da chiavetta
<barattin2> no non ha finito!
<kyan> ah ecco.
<kyan> snappy__, udev ha rimosso hotplug, suppongo di dover trovare un repo contenente hotplug
<snappy__> kyan: scusami ma non saprei proprio, non sono molto pratico :(
<snappy__> barattin2: sto facendo la stessa cosa io
<snappy__> barattin2: matteo@matteo-Aspire-M5810:~$ sudo dd if=/home/matteo/Documenti/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdg
<barattin2> ok
<goamon> ciao a tutti
<snappy__> barattin2: però con ubuntu, a me non da nulla il terminale fino a quando non finisce
<kyan> sono probabilmente vicino alla soluzione..
<kyan> upgradando il kernel...
<barattin2> snappy__a me continua a fare simboli strani
<snappy__> barattin2: mi posti il comando che hai dato?
<kyan> soluzione!
<kyan> # apt-get update
<barattin2> sudo dd if=/home/patrick/gparded-live-0.14.1-6-i486.iso
<kyan> # apt-get dist-upgrade
<snappy__> barattin2: ecco il mio ha finito
<kyan> # apt-get install hotplug
<kyan> funzionalità.
<snappy__> barattin2: matteo@matteo-Aspire-M5810:~$ sudo dd if=/home/matteo/Documenti/ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdg 1419864+0 record dentro 1419864+0 record fuori 726970368 byte (727 MB) copiati, 238,017 s, 3,1 MB/s
<FloodBotIt2> kyan: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<barattin2> ora anche il mio!
<barattin2> ti posto tutto
<snappy__> barattin2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5559417/
<snappy__> barattin2: usa http://paste.ubuntu.com/ per incollare tutto
<snappy__> poi una volta che hai fatto dimmi il link come ho appena fatto io
<kyan> riavvio a nuovo kernel
<kyan> byee :)
<snappy__> kyan: facci sapere
<barattin2> pastebin.com/MTB51RcG
<barattin> http://pastebin.com/MTB51RcG
<barattin> ecco il linck
<barattin> link!
<barattin> snappy__ patrick@patrick-1011PX:~$ sudo dd if=/home/patrick/gparted-live-0.14.1-6-i486.iso
<snappy__> barattin: ti sei dimenticato la seconda parte del comando?
<snappy__> barattin: sudo dd if=/home/patrick/gparted-live-0.14.1-6-i486.iso of=/dev/sdb
<barattin> cazzo!!! devo rifare?
<barattin2> snappy ora ho dato il comando giusto! :) e fa come hai detto te!
<barattin2> ora riavvio cambianto il boot!
<barattin> ragazzi, non funziona
<mibofra> ciao barattin : posso darti una mano?
<barattin> certo
<barattin> mibofra sai già cosa devo fare?
<mibofra> barattin, sono arrivato ora, se mi spieghi semplicemente il problema :)
<barattin> mibofra ho installato in un altro pc ubuntu 12.10, credevo di fare il dual bot con w7 ma ho sbagliato
<barattin> si è eliminato w7
<barattin> e per cercare di recuperare i dati
<barattin> cristian_c mi ha detto di usare testdisck  il live
<mibofra> barattin, se hai formattato la partizione si può provare ma mi sa c'è poco da recuperare
<barattin> disponibile su gparted
<barattin> non l'ho formattata l'ho sovraposta
<barattin> avviare il programma in live su usb
<cristian_c> mibofra, ha eliminato windows, non so il motivo
<cristian_c> tutte le partizioni
<elio> salve
<elio> sono io ho
<elio> ciao a tutti
<mibofra> barattin, allora mi sa c'è poco da recuperare XD
<barattin> non vale la pena provre?
<elio> salve mibofra
<cristian_c> elio, e le storie tese?
<elio> si ,poteteaiutarmi ?
<elio> ho deciso nkio di istallare ubuntu
<mibofra> barattin, se hai formattato no
<barattin> non ho formattato!!
<elio> cristian c ho deciso di istallare ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> barattin, sì, invece
<cristian_c> elio, il grande elio che installa ubuntu? Wow. a parte gli scherzi, provalo prima in live
<elio> no cristian c ho gia istallato ubuntu
<cristian_c> barattin, avevi win 8?
<elio> emi piace
<elio> aiuto per istallare touch screen su ubuntu
<jester-> elio: devi abilitarlo in impostazioni sistema maouse
<barattin> cristian_c win 7
<cristian_c> barattin, sempre partizioni uefi
<cristian_c> di partizioni uefi si tratta
<cristian_c> barattin, sei stato poco accorto
<cristian_c> barattin, potevi perlomeno clonarti la partizione
<cristian_c> barattin, su questi nuovi pc, l'installazione di ubuntu viene resa più difficile, non come una volta
<cristian_c> barattin, mi dicono che uefi non è un tipo di partizione
<cristian_c> ma è una partizione del pc che serve al boot
<cristian_c> al posto del bios
<barattin> cristian_c cosa vuol dire?
<barattin> che ho perso tutto?
<cristian_c> barattin, pupi fare una prova
<cristian_c> puoi
<cristian_c> tanto per non lasciare nulla al caso
<cristian_c> lol
<clickpad> sera!
<clickpad> c'è qualcuno che ha un clickpad con ubuntu 12.10 che mi può gentilmente dare una mano?
<marco9088> buonasera
<clickpad> sera marco
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-24
<marco9088> posso chiedere un informazione?
<clickpad> prova
<marco9088> ho un acer apire 5750g e vorrei installarci ubuntu 12.10 solo che leggendo su internet ho visto che questo computer ha problemi con ubuntu perche ha la doppia grafica
<marco9088> e bisognerebbe disattivare la grafica dedicata
<clickpad> dovrebbe essere un opzione all'interno del bios
<marco9088> è cosi o ci sono altri modi per installarlo
<marco9088> capisco
<marco9088> e che succede se invece non la disattivo?
<clickpad> mah ti dico la verità mai avuto due schede video quindi non saprei o meglio non di recente
<clickpad> so però che solitamente c'è la possibilità di disattivarla dal bios
<marco9088> ok
<marco9088> disattivo la dedicata o quella integrata?
<clickpad> qual è la migliore?
<marco9088> aspetta ora ti dico cosa ho!!
<clickpad> solitamente un intel e poi o un ati o nvidia
<clickpad> io terrei una delle ultime due
<marco9088> si infatti ho una intel hd 3000
<marco9088> e una nvidia gforce gt 540 da 1gb
<clickpad> cmq da quel che ho letto al volo
<clickpad> devi disabilitare nvidia
<clickpad> e tenere intel
<marco9088> ah
<marco9088> non posso tenere la dedicata
<marco9088> '?
<clickpad> da quel che vedo no durante l'installazione
<clickpad> poi la puoi abilitare
<marco9088> ah ok
<marco9088> io invece avevo capito che non l'avrei potuta piu usare
<marco9088> grazie mille
<marco9088> ora entro nel bios per capire un pò meglio
<clickpad> prego
<marco9088> buona serata
<mico__> ciao a tutti
<mico__> sto tentanto di far partire  xubuntu da pendrive, ma visualizza sempre il terminal e il desktop grafico
<mico__> il pc è un netbbok acer aspire one d270
<mico__> qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie.
<mico__> il log dice 'fatal error no screens found' quando tento di far partire l'ambiente gafico
<sergio> buongiorno
<Guest2637> buongiorno
<Guest2637> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Guest2637
<enzotib> vabbuò, Guest2637 chiedi, se qualcuno è sveglio e sa rispondere, lo farà
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest2637> qualcuno è sveglio?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest2637
<ubot-it> Guest2637: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest2637> ok:)
<Guest2637> dovendo , per usi universitari, uilizzare ubuntu per  Code_Aster e Salome-Meca , mi chiedevo se fosse possibile fare un live dvd...
<cristian_c> Guest2637, non le conosco neanche queste applicazioni
<cristian_c> di che si tratta
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest2637> ingegneria civile
<Guest2637> secondo voi posso fare un live dvd?
<Guest2637> sarebbe stabile?
<cristian_c> Guest2637, ma all'università
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest2637> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<Guest2637> sul mio pc!
<cristian_c> Guest2637, ah
<Guest2637> :)
<cristian_c> Guest2637, allora sarebbe più opportuno installarlo
<cristian_c> ovviamente provato prima in live
<Guest2637> ...il problema è che lo dovrei installare su 2 computer. uno con windows 8..e uno con windows xp con pochissimo spazio su hd!
<Guest2637> per questo pensavo ad un dvd live
<cristian_c> Guest2637, installare ubuntu su pc con win 8 non è proprio semplice
<cristian_c> per via di uefi
<cristian_c> !uefi | Guest2637
<ubot-it> Guest2637: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Guest2637> esatto...
<cristian_c> Guest2637, potresti provare a installare su supproto usb capiente
<cristian_c> *supporto
<Guest2637> per questo con un dvd live credo sia piu semplice. no? è bisogna fare comunque il procedimento?
<cristian_c> Guest2637, e come fai con il live?
<cristian_c> Guest2637, con il live usi chiò che trovi
<Guest2637> in che senso?
<cristian_c> serve appunto per porvare, non per un utilizzo normale
<cristian_c> *ciò
<cristian_c> Guest2637, la live gira su cd
<cristian_c> su nessun altro supporto
<Guest2637> esatto!
<cristian_c> quindi non puoi salvare niente
<Guest2637> a ok...
<akis24> buona domenica
<cristian_c> riavvii il sistema, tutto com'era prima
<cristian_c> Guest2637, ti conviene installare su usb
<leosacc> giorno...
<Guest2637> cosa cambia ??
<cristian_c> Guest2637, che è un'installazione, mentre la live non è un'installazione
<Guest2637> forse mi sto confondendo io..
<cristian_c> Guest2637, forse sì
<Guest2637> io ho il file iso ....
<Guest2637> se lo masterizzo come immagine iso su dvd
<cristian_c> Guest2637, puoi provarlo in dvd
<cristian_c> stop
<Guest2637> adrebbe bene ^
<Guest2637> ?
<cristian_c> Guest2637, per provarlo sì, ma lì resti
<cristian_c> poi se lo vuoi usare veramente, va installato
<cristian_c> Guest2637, quindi sul pc con win 8 ti consiglio di installare in virtualbox
<cristian_c> Guest2637, su quello con xp, lo installi su usb
<Marty> Salve, sono nuovissima di Ubuntu, vorrei installare iTunese per
<Guest2637> non ti seguo.. a me servirebbe solo per lavorare con quei due programmi
<cristian_c> e hai risolto
<Marty> vorrei installare iTunes per utilizzare il mio iphone da dove inizio?
<cristian_c> Guest2637, i quali non sono presenti sulla live
<Guest2637> ma ho trovato una iso con i due programmi incorporetai!
<cristian_c> Marty, itunes viene rilasciato solo per dispositivi apple
<Guest2637> incorporati!
<cristian_c> Guest2637, non ne conosco di ufficiali
<Marty> Veramente mi hanno detto che non è così e che c'è un sistema per installarlo
<Guest2637> credo sia fornito diretamente dal produttore di quei 2 programmi
<cristian_c> Marty, chi te l'ha detto?
<cristian_c> Guest2637, non saprei, dove l'hai visto?
<Marty> Anche perché su pc windows itunes si scarica
<cristian_c> Guest2637, e comunque non sarebbe una versione ufficiale
<cristian_c> Marty, è vero infatti viene rilasciato per mac os e windows
<cristian_c> per linux no
<Guest2637> http://sourceforge.net/projects/caelinux/files/CAELinux2011/caelinux2011.iso/download da qui
<cristian_c> Marty, al massimo puoi provare in wine
<cristian_c> Guest2637, appunto, cosa c'entra ubuntu?
<Marty> Esatto! Ma da dove inizio? Perdonami, ma non so neanche dov'è Wine
<Guest2637> bo!:)
<cristian_c> Marty, non so se ti conviene
<Marty> Perché
<cristian_c> Marty, comunque wine si trova nel software center
<Guest2637> vorrei capire solo una cosa..(l'ultima)
<jester-> !wine | Marty
<ubot-it> Marty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cristian_c> Marty, perché wine permette di far girare applicazioni windows su linux
<cristian_c> Marty, ma non sempre riesce bene
<jester-> Marty: winz lo hai brasato?
<Guest2637> se io masterizzo su dvd questo file immagine quale sarebbe poi il mio problema?che non riuscirei a salvare i miei lavori?
<Marty> Mamma mia! Parlate troppo difficile. Avete presente una in prima elementare? Winz? Brasato? Oddio....
<cristian_c> Guest2637, dipende, dove li vorresti salvare?
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> Guest2637, in ogni caso qui si parla di ubuntu, non di altre distro
<Guest2637> su una chiavetta!
<cristian_c> Guest2637, e considera che su dvd le distro girano più lente rispetto a quando sono installate
<cristian_c> Guest2637, e qui siamo offtopic
<cristian_c> Marty, vorebbe sapere se hai eliminato windows dal pc
<cristian_c> *vorrebbe
<Guest2637> ok.. allora installero ubuntu su windows 8 seguendo quella procedura
<Marty> E' un pc nuovo, windows non c'è. Era installato già Ubuntu
<Marty> Ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> Guest2637, su virtualbox?
<cristian_c> Marty, che pc è?
<jester-> Marty: curiosità: che pc è che ha ubuntu preinstallato
<cristian_c> 12.04
<Marty> E' un Asus acquistato on line, 10 pollici.
<Guest2637> no... preferisco installarlo direttamente , ma...
<Guest2637> installando linux su pc mi farebbe 3 partizioni giusto?
<cristian_c> Marty, devi fare qualcosa di particolare con itunes?
<Guest2637> e se ne ho gia due, la somma fa 5!
<jester-> Marty: comunque linux è alternativa a winz non il sostituto, un po come la macchina e la moto
<cristian_c> Guest2637, io invece ti cnsiglio di installare su virtualbox, segui il consiglio
<Guest2637> e un singolo hd ne può avere max 4 giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest2637, appunto, win le occupa tutte la partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> Guest2637, e poi c'è anche il secure boot da sbloccare
<cristian_c> mica bruscolini
<Guest2637> quindi mi converrebbe istallare virtual box e poi caricarci sopra linux
<cristian_c> Guest2637, se uno fa le partizioni estese, anche di più, ma winz occupa tutte le primarie
<Guest2637> cosi eviterei tutta la procedura da fare su windows 8 giusto?
<cristian_c> Guest2637, esatto
<Marty> Con iTunes tutto. il backup dell'iphone, scaricare musica, gestire le applicazioni dell'ihpone. Praticamente hai il cell sul pc in modo che se perdi dati sul telefonino li hai sul pc.
<Guest2637> perfetto.
<Guest2637> grazie per i consigli
<cristian_c> Guest2637, essendo una macchian nuova, ce la farebbe sicuramente a sopportare virtualbox
<cristian_c> un sistema dentro l'altro
<cristian_c> *macchina
<cristian_c> Guest2637, invece su xp, installi su usb e bon
<cristian_c> hai risolto
<Guest2637> su usb o masterizzo il file immagine . giusto?
<jester-> cristian_c: su un eeepc scarso, altrimenti non ci avrebbero messo linux, la vedo dura con vbox
<cristian_c> jester-, è l'altro utente
<cristian_c> :D
<Marty> Jester-: cosa vuol dire? Lo so che è alternaivo, desidero solo imparare ad usarlo e capirlo
<cristian_c> Guest2637, ti serve un live dvd comunque per installare su usb
<cristian_c> Marty, sì, magari alcune operazioni le puoi fare lo stesso senza itunes
<Guest2637> ok
<jester-> Marty: la moto e la macchina ti portano da un posto all'altro ma sono due cose diverse con comandi e ambienti diversidiversi
<Giammy> ciao a tutti
<Marty> jester-, certo! Bè se ho imparato Winz forse riesco anche con linux e Ubuntu. Cercavo solo di avere qualche dritta su una cosa che pensavo fosse facile
<jester-> Marty: si ma come vedi non tutto quello che gira su winz ha una alternativa in linux
<cristian_c> Marty, comunque, con quel pc virtualbox non ce la farà mai
<Giammy> Buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> Marty: linux non è dotato di roba che gestisce i cellofoni o quasi, visto che i costruttori non fanno driver/perogrammi per linux
<jester-> Marty: quindi per cellofoni /tablet usa un pc con winz
<Giammy> qualcuno potrebbe dirmi cosa significa se quando avvio ubuntu al posto della schermata di login esce schermo  nero con scritto "OK" in bianco?
<cristian_c> Marty, dei metodi per il backup, sincronizzazione, e gestire la musica, ci sono anche su linux
<cristian_c> Marty, però ti consiglio di guardare queste cose con calma, magari domanda bene anche sul forum
<jester-> Giammy: ??
<cristian_c> Marty, prima di fare qualcunque cosa
<cristian_c> *qualunque
<Giammy> Jester
<jester-> Giammy: ok e basta?
<Giammy> jester  si
<jester-> senza prompt user?
<jester-> Giammy: ed è successo in seguito a?
<Giammy> jester aspetta vedo se riesco a trovarti uno screen
<Giammy> jester  a niente,funzionava benissimo,poi ho spento sono uscito torno accendo e esce cosi
<jester-> aaah che ubuntu si taglia da solo le palle di notte a pc spento è noto
<Marty> Ok, cercavo qui un po' di aiuto. Ti dispiace indirizzarmi al forum? Per ora ho trovato solo guide on line
<cristian_c> Marty, evita le guide on line
<jester-> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> Marty, perlomeno di seguirle senza l'aiuto di qualcuno
<Giammy> jester  era sarcastica?
<Marty> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> si rischi di fare danni al sistema, altriment
<jester-> Marty: consiglio: specialmente per roba apple lascia perdere
<cristian_c> Marty, che sì, se uno è inesperto, ci deve andare con i piedi di piombo
<Marty> Ok, avvisata!
<cristian_c> Marty, quindi sul forum domanda tutto, punto per punto, in modo da avere le idee chiare
<Giammy> jester  comunque avevo installato xfce e provato ad installare conky
<jester-> Giammy: ma anche no visto che tanta gente si ritrova il sistema a bottane sostenendo di non aver fatto niente
<jester-> Giammy: vedi che qualcosa hai fatto?
<jester-> Giammy: e conky a quanto pare non va daccordo con unity
<jester-> cioè con xfce
<Giammy> si ma questo l ho fatto 2 giorni fa,cioe venerdi,e funzionava bene,ieri sera ho spento sono uscito,torno e non va piu
<Marty> Perfetto, ora vado sul Forum e vedo. Altrimenti cercherò un informatico esperto che mi dia qualche informazione
<akis24> Marty !!!!!!! stai parlando con i migliori ....
<Giammy> jester non so se centra ma ubuntu l ho installato con Wubi
<jester-> Giammy: pure, wubi è un po un casino
<jester-> facile che si sia sminchiato il bootloader spe
<Giammy> lo so infatti io volevo installarlo con la chiavetta ma ho un problemino
<Marty> E allora! Non c'è nessuno che mi aiuti! Magari non iniziando da iTunes. Posso scaricare ad esempio Skype? Perché non seguire le guide on line? Voi non ne avete fatte?, così magari non vi disturbo e non faccio la figura della scema
<Giammy> marty allora itunes lascia stare perche ho provato e se riesci avrai dei risulati scadenti visto che non riconosce i dispositivi usb,per skype basta che vai sul sito ufficiale e ci sono i download anche per linux
<cristian_c> Marty, sì, skype è presente nel sftware center
<cristian_c> *software
<Giammy> Marty io non sono un esperto pero una cosa che mi hanno detto degli esperti e di lasciare stare il software center perche è ultra buggato,dovresti cercare sul forum qualche guida per installarlo da terminale
<cristian_c> Marty, le guide online non vanno seguite se non si capisce cosa si sta facendo, non sono per utenti inesperti
<cristian_c> Giammy, ma cosa dici????
<jester-> Giammy: non trovo l'appunto per far partire wubi da riga di comando
<cristian_c> Giammy, ma chi sono questi esperti?
<cristian_c> Marty, ti suggerisco invece di consultare il wiki
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !wiki | Marty
<ubot-it> Marty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<jester-> Giammy: trovato
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giammy> cristian_c sul forum una volta avevo aperto una discussione per installare skype,nelle risposte mi hanno detto che il software enter fa un po schifo,al massimo di usare synaptic
<cristian_c> Marty, sul wiki trovi quasi tutto ciò che ti serve
<cristian_c> Giammy, sono opinioni
<cristian_c> il software center va benissimo
<Giammy> cristian_c ci mancherebbe altro,poi essendo non molto esperto ho riportato quello che mi e stato detto dalla maggioranza
<jester-> Giammy: al menu di grub vai su bubuntu ligi e metti le stringhe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561145/
<cristian_c> mah, è la prima volta che sento una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> Giammy, rischi di dare informazioni sbagliate e fuorvianti ai neoutenti
<Giammy> cristian_c ok,scusa
<Giammy> jester grazie mille,ma se volessi reinstallarlo da capo co chiavetta senza wubi?
<cristian_c> Giammy, non era una critica, ma rischia di passare l'informazione sbagliata :)
<barattin> cristian_c ho trovato la vecchia partizione
<cristian_c> barattin, dov'era?
<Giammy> scusate ma come faccio a "citare" una persone nella chat?
<cristian_c> !tab | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<jester-> Giammy: scrivendoci il nick completo
<jester-> !tab | Giammy
<Giammy> ok scusate per la domanda idiota
<barattin> cristian_c non lo so! facendo partire gparted in live ho fatto dispositivo  recupera dati
<ubuntunoob> is there anybody out there?
<cristian_c> barattin, quindi la vedi?
<Giammy> jester-: ma se reinstallassi ubuntu senza wubi non sarebbe meglio
<marty> Cosa vuol dire installarlo da terminale?
<barattin> cristian_c:  ma non tra le partizioni in alto a destra
<cristian_c> marty, ?
<marty> Sì
<cristian_c> barattin, ma sei sicuro che hai la partizione con tutti i dati dentro?
<cristian_c> marty, spiegati
<cristian_c> marty, ti ho suggerito il wiki come documentazione per ubuntu
<ubuntunoob> io ho, per iniziare, una domanda molto semplice. Un problema con Lubuntu è assimilabile ad uno di Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> marty, per skype puoi usare il software center
<Giammy> cristian_c: penso volesse dire cosa vuol dire installare un programma tda terminale
<cristian_c> ubuntusì
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, sì
<cristian_c> marty, sì, sono equivalenti: puoi installare un pacchetto da terminale, da synaptic, con gdebi o con il software center. il modo più semplice è il software center
<barattin> cristian_c:  no!
<cristian_c> Giammy, grazie :)
<cristian_c> barattin, hai gparted live?
<Giammy> cristian_c: niente,sapresti dirmi come faccio a installare ubuntu da chiavetta?
<barattin> si
<cristian_c> Giammy, hai già la live usb?
<cristian_c> barattin, usa testdisk
<ubuntunoob> grazie mille cristian. Allora ho un problema generico, con l'audio di un vecchio portatile. Seguendo le istruzioni sul forum, mi chiede di digitare alcunecose al terminale. La scheda sembra riconosciuta, e  anche la riproduzione, ma io continuo a non sentire niente. Tra l'altro non ho neanche il cd dei driver (ma non so neanche se serve, boh)
<cristian_c> ubuntui driver sono integrati nel kernel
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, i driver sono integrati nel kernel
<barattin> cristian_c:  in gparted live è incluso
<Giammy> cristian_c:  si,perche io arrivo a dove dice installa al posto di windows,installa affianco a windows e altro,io avendo una partizione da 50GB lo vorrei installare li e quindi dovrei selezionare "Altro" giusto?
<cristian_c> barattin, lancialo
<marty> Scusami, me l'ha scritto Giammy. Vado a vedere nei link che ho già aperto che mi hai dato, Ma quello del terminale l'ho trovato in altre guide e mi dice di digitare sudo add-get....ecc, ecc. Ma non so proprio dove digitarlo. Scusami, ma credo proprio di dover iniziare dalla prima elemenatre.Mi studio le vostre guide e non disturbo più
<cristian_c> Giammy, sì, ma fai attenzione
<cristian_c> Giammy, cosa c'è attualmente su quella partizione?
<cristian_c> marty, davvero, evita di seguire le guide on line, lo dico per te
<Giammy> cristian_c: un ubuntu che non fuzniona piu :D
<Giammy> cristian_c: installato con Wubi
<cristian_c> Giammy, mmmmm
<jester-> Giammy: al menu di grub vai su bubuntu ligi e metti le stringhe http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561145/
<marty> Ok, seguo i tuoi suggerimenti. Speriamo bene.
<cristian_c> Giammy, ma wubi installa all'interno di windows, quind non credo sia possibile che stia su partizione separata
<jester-> Giammy: al menu tasto e
<ubuntunoob> allora cristian a cosa pensi sia dovuto questo malfunzionamento? tra l'altro se premo i tasti del volume del computer, sembrano non funzionare, non so se può aiutare
<cristian_c> !wiki | marty
<ubot-it> marty: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> !skype | marty
<ubot-it> marty: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<Giammy> jester-: si,ma io vorrei installarlo da capo,perche Wubi non mi piace granche
<jester-> Giammy: allora comincia a disinstallarlo da winz
<jester-> Giammy: poi hai una partizione libera?
<Giammy> cristian_c: nono te lo assicuro,io ho una partizione "C" dove ho installato Windows e ho creato una partizione "B" doe con Wubi ho installato Ubuntu
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, ci possono essere varie cause
<marty> Grazie!!!!
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, digita i seguenti comandi: lspci -k
<jester-> Giammy: wubi non sta su nessuna partizione
<jester-> Giammy: è virtuale dentro a winz e sta tutto in una cartella
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, aplay -l
<ubuntunoob> ok ora procedo :)
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, e servirebbe qualche schermata delle impostazioni audio e quella di alsamixer
<Giammy> jester-: per chiarimento,quindi io quando Wubi mi ha detto di installare ubuntu io ho scelto la partizione "B" dove lo ha installato
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob,  poi usa pastebin per le risposte
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ubuntunoob
<ubot-it> ubuntunoob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !image | ubuntunoob
<ubot-it> ubuntunoob: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Giammy: non hai scelto una partizione ma lo spazio per formare un disco virtuale in winz
<Giammy> jester-:  quindi come lo disinstallo?
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<jester-> Giammy: da installa rimuovi di winz
<jester-> come un normale programma
<ubuntunoob> ok allora appena postato, ora che screenshot devo fare?seguendo altre indicazioni sui forum ho scaricato pulseaudio, intendi quelle?
<Giammy> jester-:  non c'e niente in "disinstalla un programma"
<jester-> pulseuadio c'è gia di serie
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, direi che pacioccare non può che peggiorare le cose
<jester-> Giammy: pannello di controlla di windows
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<jester-> Giammy: come li disinstalli di solito i programmi
<cristian_c> lol
<Giammy> jester-:  sisi non c'e pero in "B" io ho la cartella "ubuntu" e fdentro "unistall -wubi"
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, cos'hai postato?
<cristian_c> Giammy, devi andare in windows
<jester-> Giammy: allora clicca unistall
<cristian_c> Giammy, wubi è una nor,male applicazione di windows
<cristian_c> *normale
<Giammy> jester-:  fatto adesso la partizione "B" e vuota"
<ubuntunoob> ho postato il risultato dell'inserimento sulle righe del terminale, sbagliai?
<jester-> eddai con sta partizione B
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, dove l'haio postato?
<jester->  ha fatto un po troppo in fretta
<ubuntunoob> comunque ora, al posto di 0 ho ben due regolatori del volume . su regolazione del volume/uscite vedo anche la barra della potenza del suono diciamo che si muove però non sento niente
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, fai ciò che ti è stato richiesto
<jester-> ubuntunoob: disinstalla sox
<Giammy> jester-: quindi?
<jester-> Giammy: si hai rimosso al riavvio ti dovrebbe partire winz
<Giammy> adesso provo
<ubuntunoob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561197/ ecco qui il risultato. non ho fatto altro che ascoltarvi, notavo solo le differenze rispetto a quando ho provato a metterci le mani ieri, che non c'era neanche un controllo volume. ora sono in mano vostra. che screenshot devo fare?
<ubuntunoob> e, per disinstallare sox, s'intende sistema operativo?
<jester-> ubuntunoob: si intende un pacchetto
<Giammy_> jester-: ci sei?
<jester-> Giammy_: eh
<ubuntunoob> <jester>ok ottimo
<Giammy_> jester-: si avvia windows
<jester-> Giammy_: quindi sei pronto per installare su partizione
<ubuntunoob> ottimo, scusa se lo chiedo, ma siccome aveva iniziato a rispondere lui, e 2 voci sono meglio di una, cristian_c confermi che sia un tentativo da fare?
<jester-> ubuntunoob: sudo dpkg --purge sox
<Giammy_> jester-: ma... come?
<jester-> Giammy_: non era per te
<jester-> ubuntunoob: sudo dpkg --purge sox
<jester-> !installazione Giammy_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !installazione | Giammy_
<ubot-it> Giammy_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ubuntunoob> la risposta è emblematica, te la metto qui perchè è corta:  viene ignorata la richiesta di rimuovere sox poiché non è installato
<jester-> ubuntunoob: ok
<ubuntunoob> se vuoi posso postarti uno screenshot, non so più dove però
<Giammy_> jester-: l ultima volta che ho seguito questa guida non si avviava ne windows ne ubuntu
<jester-> Giammy_: lancia la live a vieni in canale che si vede
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, l'errore è stato proprio metterci le mani
<cristian_c> !image | ubuntunoob
<ubot-it> ubuntunoob: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giammy_> jester-: ma devo avviare l usb e mettere prova senz installare
<Giammy_> e vengo qua?
<cristian_c> Giammy_, sì
<Giammy_> jester-: la chiavetta l ho creata con lili usb creator
<Giammy_> jester-: va bene
<jester-> Giammy_: se funza va bene
<Guest94660> non capisco
<Giammy> jester-: FATTO SONO SU UBUNTU
<Giammy> jester-: scusa il bloc maiusc
<Guest94660> che devo fare per avere qualche informazione?
<Guest94660> ???
<jester-> !chiedi | Guest94660
<ubot-it> Guest94660: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest94660> ok :-)
<Giammy> jester-:  ho fatto prova senza installare,ora
<jester-> Giammy: ora apri un terminale
<Giammy> jester-: oki
<jester-> Giammy: sudo fdisk -l  al richiesta pass batti enter e poi metti la riposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest94660> Installando ubuntu il programma di  installazione mi dice che non ho selezionato nessun file system. Che devo fare
<Giammy> jester-: eccomi si era buggato mozilla
<jester-> Guest94660: devi selezionare la partizione su cui metti linux, se ce l'hai, poi andare in modifica e usare coe ext4. montare come / , formattare
<Giammy> jester-:  ho aperto il terminale
<jester-> Giammy: sudo fdisk -l  al richiesta pass batti enter e poi metti la riposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest94660> Quello che jester ha detto centra qualcosa con il 32 o 64 bit o no?
<Giammy> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561267/
<jester-> Giammy: hai un solo disco da un tera?
<Giammy> jester-:  SI
<jester-> Giammy: apri gparted, fai uno shot del desktop e postalo
<jester-> !imagebin | Giammy
<ubot-it> Giammy: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<stevr1it> salve ho un problema con firefox,  apre da solo le pagine di facebook, ho cancellato la cartelal da home e continua a farlo. cosa faccio?
<stevr1it> naturalmente ho ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> stevr1it: che cartella hai cancellato
<stevr1it> .mozilla
<stevr1it> jester-,
<stevr1it> ora sto gaurdando in about:config
<jester-> stevr1it: setta la home page in ff
<stevr1it> ed ho ctrovato molte stringhe di facebook, posso cancelalrle?
<stevr1it> la home è in www.google.it
<jester-> stevr1it: se cancelli .mozilla e rilanci ff torna tutto a default
<stevr1it> e le pagien cvhe mi pare vmanno su una pagine di facebook vuota con scritto success
<stevr1it> no, non è tornato in default
<onebitX> !image | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onebitX> fai screen
<onebitX> !screen| stevr1it
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screen'
<onebitX> :/
<stevr1it> ok spetto che si riapra dammi 3 minuti
<jester-> non è possibile che non torni a default cancellando .mozilla
<stevr1it> jester-, adesso ci è andato in default, ora sono entrato in facebook e aspetto 5 minuti
<jester-> stevr1it: se poi apre facebucco significa che mette la homepage in ff
<stevr1it> jester-, no no, mi apre googl ein home
<stevr1it> aspetta un attimo vediamo se lo rifa'
<onebitX> precisamenrte quale era il problema?
<antonello> ragazzi qualcuno che mi da una mano con ubuntu 10.12 installato da cd mi ha messo il dual boot con windows ma quando lo faccio partire lavora un pò ma poi mi visualiza una scritta con sfondo nero che dice che per completare la procedura devo premere "esc" mah..
<stevr1it> jester, sembra tutto ok ora, se si ripete ti ricerco, grazie
<jester-> antonello: 10.12?
<Giammy> jester-:  eccomi,scusa sono dovuto andare un attimo su windows,adesso ti posto lo screen
<Giammy> jester-:  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/screenshotfrom201302241.png/
<antonello> ragazzi cerco di registrarmi sul forum ma la soluzione a questa domanda qual'è?? "Può essere acuto o grave e differenzia le parole ancóra e àncora: Questa domanda serve a prevenire iscrizioni automatiche.
<Giammy> antonello:  Accento
<antonello> vero...grazie.
<antonello> puoi dirmi qualcosa sul mio problema postato sopra?? Ho provato a creare anche una penna usb ma stesso problema
<jester-> Giammy: hai sda3 da 50 giga mettilo li non hai una swap con 2 giga di ram non serve
<onebitX> antonello: hai premuto Esc?
<antonello> si
<antonello> ma non accade nulla
<jester-> antonello:  /j #ubuntu-it-forum
<jester-> Giammy: sai come fare?
<antonello> perchè mi da quella schermata?
<antonello> alla fine dell'istallazione mi dice che è ok ma poi vado su quella schermata nera
<Giammy> jester-:  scusa ma non ho capito cosa devo fare,io ho 8GB di ram
<antonello> al momento dell'installlazione nessun problema
<antonello> nessun errore
<jester-> Giammy: vai in installa ubuntu segui le richieste e al partizionamento fischia
<antonello> non va ne da cd ne da penna usb
<antonello> aiuto
<antonello> voglio installare ubuntu adesso va veramente bene
<antonio_> salve
<antonio_> ragazzi scusatemi ma non ci sto capendo nulla..
<Giammy> jester-:  sono al partizionamento
<jester-> Giammy: vai su sda3
<antonio_> io ho windows 8 e vorrei mettere su una chiavetta usb ubuntu
<jester-> Giammy: clicca modifica
<antonio_> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> antonio_: cioè installazione normale su usb?
<Giammy> jester-:  cioe change
<antonio_> non lo so! quali potrebbero essere le alternative?
<jester-> Giammy: si
<jester-> Giammy: esce una finetra?
<Giammy> jester-:  poi_
<jester-> Giammy: usare come ext4 jurnaled
<jester-> Giammy: montare o punto di mount /
<jester-> Giammy: formattare
<jester-> e vai avanti ti dira che non c'èuna swap e fallo proseguire
<Giammy> jester-: lo spunto formattare
<jester-> Giammy: si spunta formattare
<demonio> ciao a tutti :)
<antonio_> ho windows 8 e vorrei mettere su una chiavetta usb ubuntu
<Giammy> jester-:  poi mi dice che l operazione di ridimensionamento puo durare a lungo  faccio  avanti
<jester-> <jester-> antonio_: cioè installazione normale su usb?
<jester-> Giammy: che cazzo ridemensioni
<antonio_> perche ci sono altre installazioni su usb?
<jester-> Giammy: devi scegliere altro e poi andare su sda3
<jester-> Giammy: occhio che seghi tutto
<antonio_> ci sono altre installazioni su usb?
<Giammy> jester-:  apposto fatto,adesso ho la partizione da 50 gb ext4 journaled
<jester-> antonio_: da usb di solito si installa la live che server pe installare e coe eentuale coltellino svizzero
<onebitX> !usb | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> Giammy: ok mount point /
<Giammy> fatto
<jester-> Giammy: format
<Giammy> fatto
<jester-> e vai avanti e conferma quando chide che non c' swap
<onebitX> antonio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> Giammy: non toccare impostazione grub
<antonio_> cosa mi consigliate di fare a me che ho windows 8?
<Giammy> jester-:  ecco cosa ho ora http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/screenshotfrom201302241.png/
<jester-> antonio_: installi su una usb penna o disco, intalli dentro a winz con wubi, virtualizzi in winz con virtualbox. scelta consigliata per conoscere meglio il sistema
<antonio_> winz?
<Giammy> jester-:  va bene?
<onebitX> antonio_: scarica qui  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.10/release/
<onebitX> antonio_: e segui le procedure indicate prima
<onebitX> antonio_: fin
<onebitX> fine*
<antonio_> se scarico virtualbox e carico in virtual box il ile iso?
<antonio_> file
<jester-> Giammy: ok
<jester-> antonio_: in vbox fai una installazione normale usando la iso
<antonio_> ok
<jester-> pranz
<antonio_> e quanto spazio dovrei dedicare?
<onebitX> antonio_: ho cercato su google "ubuntu 12.10 virtualbox windows 8" --> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuUP4qye2WE
<Giammy> jester-:  e adesso?
<antonio_> grazie gentilissim
<antonio_> o
<Giammy> jester-:  cosa devo creare adesso
<Giammy> jester-:  ci sei ancora?
<antonio_> scusate.. se installo ubuntusu virtual box quanto spazio mi consigliate di dedicare? ho un hd da 700gb di cui 600 liberi
<kaurubuntu> salve da tempo cerco di collegare il mio basso elettrico su ubuntu per suonare du basi
<kaurubuntu> su basi
<kaurubuntu> premetto che non ho scheda audio separata ma solo attacchi retro e front
<Giammy> kaurubuntu:  purtroppo gli esperti al momento sono assenti >
<kaurubuntu> Giammy,  ok
<Giammy> a7x:
<jester->  Giammy fatto?
<Giammy> jester-:  hmm cosa?
<jester-> Giammy: installazione
<Giammy> aspettavo te per ulteriori istruzioni
<Giammy> jester-:  non devo creare la partizione swap?
<jester-> Giammy: no
<jester-> fallo andare avanti quando avvisa che non c'è, com 8 ri ram serve a un casso
<Giammy> allora vado?
<jester-> vai
<Giammy> ok
<Giammy> jester-:  io invece quando seguii la guida creai partizione primaria+partizione swap+partizione EFI
<Gnomo> salve sul mio netbook ho ubuntu 12.04lts quindi con ambiente grafico gnome3
<Gnomo> come faccio a disabilitare alcuni effetti grafici per rendere il pc un pò più performanete?
<Gnomo> grazie
<jester-> Gnomo: usando gnome classic no effetti
<Gnomo> jester-: sicuro?
<Gnomo> perchè ho delle trasparenze
<jester-> Gnomo: no effetti significa non averli
<Gnomo> jester-: come possore vedere che ambiente grafico ho sul pc?
<jester-> Gnomo: hai detto di avere gnome3
<Giammy> jester-:  ci sei
<jester-> Giammy: eh
<Gnomo> jester-: si ma adesso mi stanno venendo dei dubbi
<jester-> Gnomo: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Giammy> jester-: quando avvio non mi esce la scelta dell OS
<jester-> nel terminale
<jester-> Giammy: hai installato?
<Gnomo> jester-: con quel comando mi viene fuori ubuntu
<Giammy> jester-: si,e uscito riavvia,ma si avvia windows
<jester-> Gnomo: allora hai unity, ha la barra a sinistra?
<Gnomo> si jester
<jester-> Giammy: prova a rifare il boot da usb
<[MauritZ]> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Gnomo> jester-: per unity non esiste un gestore?
<Gnomo> per tra le impostazioni non ho trovato nulla
<jester-> Gnomo: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback  poi termini la sessione alla finestra di login clicchi il logo accanto a user e cambi
<jester-> Gnomo: unity è un plugin di compiz
<jester-> a meno di usare ubuntu 2d
<Gnomo> jester-: io voglio mantenere unity ma renderlo più snello questa cosa è possibile?
<jester-> allora prova il 2d
<Gnomo> ok ti ringrazio
<Gnomo> provo vi faccio sapere grazie buona domenica
<Giammy> jester-: a me quando vado nel bios per avviare da chiavetta,mi da Sony storage media e UEFI sony storage media,da quake avvio?
<jester-> Giammy: prima che avviavi
<Giammy> uefi
<jester-> Giammy: 12.10 nè o uefi non funza
<jester-> comunque avvia la usb a vedere se ha piazzato li grub
<Giammy> jester-:  adesso e uscito prova ubuntu,installa ubuntu,oeminstall e controlla disco
<jester-> prova a riavviare con la usb collegata
<Giammy> ho avviato con l usb
<jester-> mi sa che  hai fatto casino , visto che hai detto di aver creato una partizione efi quando doveva gia eserci
<jester-> Giammy: avvia normale con usb collegata
<jester-> ma un goarted mica l'ho vista
<jester-> gparted
<Giammy> jester-:  non ho creato la partizione EFI l avevo creata qualche mese fa
<jester-> Giammy: perchè qualche mese fa cambia qualcosa?
<jester-> sempre creata l'hai
<jester-> Giammy: e se non serviva mo grub fa casino  prova ad avviare l'altro uefi
<Giammy> jester-: devo avviare l'altro uefi?
<jester-> spegni e togli la usb
<jester-> poi da bios avvii uefi
<Giammy> jester-:  già fatto
<jester-> eparte?
<jester-> se parte winz avvia il disco
<Giammy> jester-:  no parte il grub con try ubuntu whitout installinh install ubuntu oem install e check disc for defects
<jester-> Giammy: prova a far avviare il disco
<Giammy> jester-:  quale disco?
<jester-> Giammy: nel bios quali alternative hai
<Giammy> jester-:  hai skype che parliamo li che senno cosi non riusciamo a risolverE?
<utenteprecise> ciaaoo
<jester-> Giammy: non tengo skype
<jester-> Giammy: avvia la live che vediamo se in sda3 ha messo qualcosa
<utenteprecise> uso precise 12.04 e gnoem fall back e firefox: ho 2 problemi,  1 non mi funziona bene il programma Xchat;   2  alcuni server di IRC ad esempio Minforge mi hanno permanente bannato a causa in inglese, che uso proxy /  open , che significa ?? non ho fatto nulla di male
<utenteprecise> chi mi puo' spiegare bene ??
<jester-> utenteprecise: coi server irc non possiamo fare nulla, dipendiamo da freenode
<utenteprecise> vorrei spiegato ceh significa in poarole semplici che uso proxy o open ?? nn capsico
<utenteprecise> che*
<jester-> utenteprecise: usi tor o simili?
<Giammy> jester-: avevo avviato il controllo del disco e mi da un errore in un file
<bo> ciao a tutti. ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu e vorrei usare una pennetta usb come disco avviabile per poterlo installare su un pc. Come si fa?
<utenteprecise> si ma non ora sarannao alcuni giorni fa almeno una settaimna che non lo carico. perche'? infuisce didi ?
<utenteprecise> dici*
<jester-> Giammy: allora da winz scaricati il tool per usb  e fai fare il download della 12,10 a lui
<jester-> utenteprecise: a certi server non piace tor
<jester-> visto che naconde l'ip
<jester-> nasconde
<utenteprecise> jester: ma saranno un 8 giorni che non lo uso mai
<jester-> e bannano l'host con tor
<utenteprecise> e non mi ero collegato tramite tor a min forge
<jester-> utenteprecise: in frennode entri?
<bo> mi risp. x favorez?
<utenteprecise> freenode? non e' qui dici ?? e' questo no?
<jester-> !usb | bo
<ubot-it> bo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> utenteprecise: in xchat
<jester-> adesso stai usando la webchat
<utenteprecise> no mia collegato con nessun programma tramite la rete tor a irc , entro sempre in chairo
<utenteprecise> mi trovo permanetemente bannato, volevo capir ecome mai
<bo> ubot: non voglio creare una live, ma bensì una chiavetta avviabile per poterlo installare su un pc.
<jester-> bo se usi winz http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> utenteprecise: certi server non permettono tor
<utenteprecise> non ho capito io, non usavo tor insime a xchat pero'
<jester-> bo la live quello
<jester-> utenteprecise: in server freenode enti?
<jester-> entri*
<utenteprecise> e' il server di qui di quessto canale jester- ?
<bo> ono voglio la live!!! voglio fare la chiavetta come i cd di ubuntu che vendono su canonical shop!!!
<Giammy> jester-:  messo a scaricare automatico
<jester-> utenteprecise: a parte il fatto che l'admin del proxy ti vede pure il colore delle mutande
<bo> non voglio la live!!! voglio fare la chiavetta come i cd di ubuntu che vendono su canonical shop!!!
<utenteprecise> e quindi? che ce di male  ?? non capsico la ratio
<jester-> bo sveglia http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Giammy> jester-:  sta scaricando ,tu sei sempre qui?
<jester-> utenteprecise: chiedi agli admin dei server che bannano tor
<jester-> Giammy: yess
<Giammy> jester-:  ok bro
<bo> si scusa jester grazie!1
<Giammy> jester-:  intanto grazie
<utenteprecise> se sono bannato in quanto utente come mi ricevono? non mi possono chattare no?
<utenteprecise> permanete
<utenteprecise> la rete di questo canale e' freenode ?
<jester-> utenteprecise: chiedi su #freenode che questo canale non centra coi server itc in nessun modo
<jester-> server irc*
<utenteprecise> ma qui appartiene o no a frreenode scusa ??
<jester-> utenteprecise: eh siamo su un server freenode
<utenteprecise> ok
<utenteprecise> ma e' in inglese non parlo bene la lingua,,,,
<jester-> utenteprecise: che gentilmente ci ospita
<utenteprecise> mi traduci il secondo problema ?
<jester-> usa gogol translatro che fa meglio di me
<utenteprecise> google vuoi dire ??
<jester-> http://translate.google.it/?hl=it&tab=wT
<utenteprecise> bho cmq non sai il perche' bannanon e come si  fa a farsi disbannare, o ho capito male  io?
<jester-> utenteprecise: il perchè te lo spiegano su #freenode
<utenteprecise> bha    e peri il primo problem  sai qualcosa ? Xchat mi si chiude senza appernte motivo, va in crash e scopmare del tutto,   eccoperche' sono su wbchat
<utenteprecise> *apparente
<jester-> utenteprecise: rm -r xcaht2
<jester-> utenteprecise: rm -r .xcaht2
<jester-> col punto
<utenteprecise> solo il secondo comando ??
<jester-> zi
<utenteprecise> cancello tutto o sbaglio?
<jester-> riaprendo xchat la riforma a default
<utenteprecise> acccchhhh
<utenteprecise> uffa
<stevr1it> jester-,  l'ha fatto ancora ecco lo screenshot http://imagebin.org/247951
<jardell> salve
<jardell> ragazzi ho installato ubuntu su virtualbox
<jardell> ma ho notato che il mouse , all'interno della finesrta di virtual box , si muove a rilento.
<jardell> come posso risolvere il problema?
<utenteprecise> bravo.. bene 7 +
<utenteprecise> c'e una  estensione per il mouse credo
<utenteprecise> consultato il loro sito?
<jardell> ... non so quale sia!
<utenteprecise> eheheh ora non ricordo bene i dettagli, ma esiste una estensioe per la cattura rapida del mouse in virtualbox
<utenteprecise> *estensione
<utenteprecise> jardell:  ma tu usi windowss
<utenteprecise> ?
<jardell> si.. windows8
<utenteprecise> ahhi non conosco il bill - sistama
<utenteprecise> chiedi a utenti winwz
<jardell> dovrò lavorare su linux per un annetto e considerando che ho windows 8, virtual box mi è sembrata l'unica soluzione
<utenteprecise> no ne esiste un ' altra: dual boot
<utenteprecise> riflettici
<jardell> ?
<jardell> credo che con vindows 8 è un macello il dual bot
<utenteprecise> dual boot, cercalo su ubuntu . it
<utenteprecise> dici? cercare sul sito ??
<jardell> ora cerco
<utenteprecise> lo vuoi un vecchio pc ancora funzionante ? ci installi ubuntu
<utenteprecise> te lo cedo per poco
<uno> ri ciaoo
<uno> ho cambiato con Xchat ora funzia sembra... forse
<jardell> troppo complicato installarlo su windows 8
<jardell> credo che continuerò ad usarlo su virtualbox
<uno> si puoi, se vuioi  contattimi in pvt
<uno> pvt
<uno> jaster semvra che xchat si sia ripreso forse
<jardell> ragazzi scusate sapreste indicarmi il link per la guida all'istallazione di linux su windows 8?
<jardell> ragazzi scusate sapreste indicarmi il link per la guida all'istallazione di linux su windows 8?
<uno> jardell, ma hai cercato nel sito ubuntu it ?
<Fabio> ciao, ho un problema con l'audio del mio portatile, ho appena installato Lubuntu 12.10 .Ieri e oggi ho provato a installare pacchetti ecc, ma senza risultato. Non so se la scheda viene riconosciuta pare di si, infatti anche presso il controllo volume si vede il suono emesso, ma nella pratica non sento niente. i tasti esterni del volume del computer sembrano non funzionare. chi può aiutarmi?
<uno> nelle apgine Wiki
<uno> *pagine
<Fabio> stai dicendo a me uno?
<jardell> si ma non lo trovo
<uno> a jardell   dicevo...
<Fabio> ok... per me hai qualche consiglio? ormai ho provato di tutto, ma deve esserci un modo!
<uno> no fabio mi spiace non conosco ben lubunt
<jester-> Fabio: con una live ubuntu normale funza?
<uno> ciaooo
<uno> vi saluto
<Fabio> ...mmm mai provato a dirti la verità, mi ero buttato su Lubuntu, per vedere com'era...e funzionava, almeno credevo, mi sono dimenticato di testare l'audio,...ora provo!
<Giammy> jester-: sto creando la chiavetta,quanto devo mettere di persistenza?
<Elder78> ciao
<Elder78> cè nessuno?
<Elder78> someone here?
<jester-> Fabio: provala che serve per capire se sia il sistema o il gestore grafico
<jester-> !nessuno | Elder78
<ubot-it> Elder78: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Elder78> ho installato e disinstallato un sacco di programmi. ce un modo per ripulire il pc? tipo come si faceva con windows con ilr egosttro?
<demonio> chi mi può aiutare?
<demonio> in pratica a volte mi succede che quando le finestre sono a tutto schermo
<demonio> mi diventano bianche cosi mi tocca rimpicciolirle e tornano normali
<demonio> probabilmente ho installato i driver video sbagliati
<demonio> ho una nvidia geforce 7100 gs
<jester-> demonio: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<demonio> non ho questa variabile
<demonio> jester- cmq il mio problema principale
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | Elder78
<ubot-it> Elder78: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<demonio> è come posso scaricare i driver nvidia tramite wget
<Rury> ciao..ho installato ubuntu 12.04 e lo schermo mi è passato improvvisamente a risoluzione 4:3 e non riesco a riportarlo a 16:9 in alcun modo..
<demonio> perchè sto facendo tutto tramite ssh quindi non posso farlo da browser
<jester-> demonio: non serve wget o prenderli sal sito ubuntu ma installali da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> demonio: se sei andato di .run rimuovili
<demonio> si ma come posso installare i driver aggiuntivi da linea di comando?
<jester-> demonio: dipende da quale driver serve
<demonio> allora io sono da terminale e dando lspci mi risulta che la mia scheda è la GeForce 7100 Gs
<jester-> demonio: sudo apt-get install nvidia-srticass e poi inserire nomodeset in /etc/default/grub appena dopo quiet splash
<demonio> ora avevo pensato di dare un wget e scaricarlo dal sito nvidia
<jester-> e fare poi update-grub
<demonio> perchè dal driver aggiuntivo non posso farlo
<jester-> demonio: ripeto i .run non van bene su ubuntu
<demonio> si ma allora come posso farlo ?
<jester-> apt-get funza da ssh
<jester-> leggi sopra
<demonio> c'è un modo per installare i driver aggiuntivi da shell?
<demonio> si funziona
<demonio> a si scusa
<demonio> non avevo visto
<demonio> aspetta che provo
<Giammy> jester-:  ci sei?
<stonygate> Buongiorno, ho un problema con pureftp /etc/pure-ftpd/db/mysql.conf vorrei aggiungere la voce datetime
<jester-> demonio: cosa hai installato adesso
<demonio> sto installando
<jester-> demonio: cosa
<demonio> nvidia-srticass
<jester-> demonio: nvidia-173-updates  per la tua scheda
<demonio> a ok
<Giammy> jester-:  cos e la persistenza?
<jester-> demonio: poi metti il nomodeset
<stonygate> questa è la configurazione di mysql.conf http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5561605/
<jester-> Giammy: ??
<demonio> una domanda da dove hai preso quei numeri ? (tanto per capire quello che faccio)
<jester-> demonio: dai repo ubuntu e la descrizine vanno da versione 5 a 8
<Giammy> cjes creando la chiavetta mi chiede di impostare la persistenza
<jester-> Giammy: cioè?
<jester-> Giammy: lo spazio aggiuntivo?
<Giammy> jester-:  non dice niente solo persistenza
<jester-> Giammy: o il dev dove la metti
<jester-> scelgi la usb
<Giammy> jester-:  io ho scelto la chiavetta ha fatto il download automatico di ubuntu e adesso dice di impostare  la persistenza
<Marcantonio98> Ehilà
<Giammy> jester-:  se lo lascio a 0mb dice Solo modalità live se lo alzo dice modalita persistente
<jester-> Giammy: live
<demonio> Giammy http://it.ewrite.us/come-creare-una-chiavetta-usb-con-linux-live-persistente-87581.html
<jester-> Giammy: peristente ti fa una usb con installazione normale
<Marcantonio98> Non fare chiavette persistenti. Mettici la live
<Marcantonio98> Così puoi anche provarlo
<Giammy> grazie
<demonio> a quanto pare è un'area destinata al salvataggio delle impostazioni del sistema
<Marcantonio98> Ragazzi voi che DE mi consigliate?
<Giammy> jester-:  abilito avvio in linuxlive in Windows
<jester-> Giammy: live e basta
<Giammy> jester-:  poi devo rinstallare da capo?
<jester-> Giammy: direi di si
<Elder78> è possibile, SENZA FORMATTARE, creare un'altra partizione windows e installarci sopra windwos senza sputtanare il boot loader?
<jester-> Elder78: installano winz sega senza appello grub che andrà ripristinato
<Elder78> il mio rpoblema è che uso ubuntu per lavorare ed è eprfetto. solo che avevo un giochino che mi piaceva (l'unica cosa a cui gioco) e non posso piu giocarci
<demonio> jester- ho fatto l'update del grub ora che faccio?
<Giammy> jester-: sempre come prima senza creare swap e efi
<jester-> demonio: dopo aver aggiunto nomodest dopo quiet spash?
<demonio> si si
<jester-> Giammy: ifi se c'è gia che lo crei a fare
<jester-> Giammy: vuoi sminchiare tuttoè e dove lo prendi lo spazio
<jester-> demonio: in toria se non hai fatto casini con .run o simili dovrebbe andare
<jester-> in teoria
<Giammy> jester-:  ma cosa sarebbe l EFI
<jester-> Giammy: o uefi che sia
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> sempre che hai una macchina uefi
<demonio> jester- quindi riavvio o cosa? (cmq non penso per non mi si era scaricato il drivere.run ma un file.run di un 4.3 kb quindi non penso proprio fosse il driver vero e proprio)
<jester-> demonio: per forza devi riavviare
<demonio> ok grazie poi quanto sei meno impegnato se non ti è troppo disturbo mi spieghi o mi passi una guida di come hai preso il nome del driver sui repository
<anonimo> chi di voi mi può aiutare
<anonimo> ?
<Elder78> c'è' un posto nel mondo dove posso acquistare portatili senza SO o con linus sopra?
<jester-> !qualcuno | anonimo
<ubot-it> anonimo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<stonygate> come faccio a scrivere una date in una tabella sql?
<jardell> ciao
<jardell> con quale programma posso fare un dvd live?
<jester-> jardell: live di ubuntu?
<jardell> si.. perche ho detto una cavolata?
<jardell> ho windows 8 e sto seguendo la guida uefi.. e dice di procurare un cd/dvd live
<jardell> ho provato con la penetta ma non riesco a farla partire dal bot
<jardell> quindi ora provo con il cd/dvd
<jardell> live
<demonio> se non erro con wodin si può no?
<jester-> !iso | jardell
<ubot-it> jardell: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jardell> quindi basta che masterizzo il file immagine?
<jardell> e poi riavvio il pc
<jester-> !installazione | jardell
<ubot-it> jardell: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jardell> ?
<jester-> jardell: se leggi le guide capiscin non c'è differenza se te le scrivono qui
<jardell> scusate ma non ci sto capendo molto
<jardell> io ho masterizzato il file immagine
<Elder78> come faccio a creare delle cartelle sulla bara del menu a sinistra? in modo da raggruppare le aplicazioni per tipo?
<demonio> ora fai il reboot
<demonio> e imposti il boot da cd
<jardell> mi esce la schermata con try, install e check dissk... avendo windows 8 quale operazione devo selezionare?
<demonio> jester- scusa la domanda che forse è stupida ma se do il comando printenv
<demonio> non dovrebbe esserci la variabile DISPLAY?
<demonio> te lo chiedo perchè voglio avviare un programma con gui da ssh e non me lo fa fare
<jester-> demonio: è un pc in rete?
<demonio> si si
<jester-> demonio: in rete locale?
<demonio> già ci sono collegato tramite ssh
<demonio> si si
<demonio> prima davo questi comandi
<demonio> DISPLAY="0.0"
<demonio> export DISPLAY
<demonio> e poi per esempio davo firefox e partiva
<demonio> ora non piu
<Chat7010> Ciao tutti Bella rigazzina eio cosa de
<jester-> demonio: openssh-server su entrmbi i pc poi cerca nei menu connetti al server--> ssh ip scheda pc a cui ti colleghi e vivi felice
<jester-> demonio: ssh +x  o piu +X per avere la grafica ma la grafica del pdc remoto centra non
<Elder78> Ho troppi tasti nella barra di ubuntu. è possibile raggruparli in cartelle?
<demonio> jester- con il +x non mi si connette
<jester-> demonio: usa connetti al server
<jester-> o usa il desktop remoto
<jester-> ssh va bene da riga di comando per duri e puri se vuoi la grafica che cazzo usi ssh
<demonio> no
<demonio> non voglio la grafica sul mio
<demonio> ma su quello in cui mi connetto
<osvaldo> salve
<osvaldo> c'è qualcuno
<osvaldo> mi serve un aiuto
<jardell> ho avviato ubuntu da cd, poi ho cliccato su prova e ora dalla schermata di ubuntu ho cliccato su installa
<jardell> ad un certo punto dell'istallazione mi dice
<jardell> tipo di installazione
<jardell> non è stato trovato alcun sistema operativo installato su questo computer. come procedere?
<jardell> 1-cancella il disco e istalla ubunt
<jardell> 2-cifra la nuova istallazione dubuntu per maggiore sicurezza
<jardell> 3-usa lvm con la nuova istallazione di ubuntu
<jardell> 4-altro
<jardell> aiuto
<jester-> jardell: dipende da come sei messo con le partizioni
<jester-> lvm e cifra no
<jester-> jardell: ce l'hai una partizione pronta per ubuntu?
<jardell> non lo so. come faccio a vedere?
<favula> Buonasera
<jardell> ho le partizioni standard di windows 8
<jester-> jardell: fai un'installazione senza sapere le cose basilari?  apri gparted e controlla, è come non sapere quanti locali hai in casa
<demonio> jardell un consiglio installalo in VirtualMachine
<demonio> eviti di distruggerti il pc
<jester-> jester-: se hai solo winz e mai fatto riduzione e palle varie scegli installa accanto, a prima devi deframmentare winz
<favula> ho un problema ragazzi.. nel forum non ho trovato risposte..
<jardell> ci devo lavorare per un anno.. e mi servirebbe installato seriamente
<cristian_c> favula, spara
<favula> da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 12
<favula> non mi riconosce
<jardell> potresti darmi una mano?
<favula> usb
<favula> in pratica non vede l'hard disk esterno
<favula> e le usb che ci attacco
<favula> e nel riavvio del pc
<jester-> jardell: torna in winz fai la deframmentazione, poi scegli installa accanto e ti chiederà la dimensione della partizione per linux
<jardell> come faccio ad aprire gparted?
<jester-> si arrangia lui a ridimensionare e palle varie
<favula> mi esce una scritta device no such : error 32uu423u483
<jardell> torno in windows?
<jester-> yess
<cristian_c> favula, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jardell> e come si spegne ora linux?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | favula
<ubot-it> favula: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> deframmenta, torni il live e fai installa accanto
<demonio> jester- ma non può deframmentarlo con la live quando deve scegliere la partizione su cui installarlo fa avanzato, e poi ridimensiona win da li
<demonio> ?
<jardell> jaster ho 4 partizioni c,recovery,RECOVERY e samsung rec2
<jardell> deframmento c?
<perrottino_2> mi aiutate per favore? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5561844/
<jester-> demonio: va fatto da lui stesso medesimo o rischi di segartia cnhe winz se è frammentato piu di un tot
<jester-> jardell: deframmenti winz e basta
<cristian_c> perrottino_2, spiegati
<favula> Da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento dalla 11.10 alla 12.04 da Ubuntu è diventato Lubuntu. Ho riscontrato un errore all'avvio del pc in dualbot con windows errore: no device such (più un codice d'errore). Ho notato che entrando in Lubuntu, non mi rileva le porte USB, quindi le chiavette che collego e l'hard disk che ho collegato alla porta USB. Però il mouse collegato alla porta USB mi funziona. Non riesco neanche a vedere il sist
<perrottino_2> cristian_c, dando il comando che mi consiglia dal terminale sudo apt-get -f install mi esce quello che ho pastato e non riesco quindi ad aggiornare
<jester-> perrottino_2: kernel non ufficiale?
<jester-> non è roba ubuntu
<perrottino_2> jester-, è lubuntu
<jester-> perrottino_2: il sistema è lo stesso ma non mi pare u kernel da repo
<cristian_c> effettivamente quel kernel ha dei numeri strani
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> 3.2.0.38.46.
<cristian_c> mai visto
<jester-> per quello non ha le dipendenze
<perrottino_2> jester-, questo pc lo uso per l'essenziale ho lasciato sicuro le impostazioni predefinite al massimo. Lo aggiorno anche poche volte all'anno
<cristian_c> favula, digita il comando che ho indicato
<perrottino_2> cristian_c, jester- cosa potrei fare?
<favula> cristian_c ho fatto paste
<cristian_c> perrottino_2, lsb_release -a
<jester-> perrottino_2: kernel ubuntu non pare, hai messo qualche ppa?
<favula> ma mi dice di iscrivermi a ...
<jester-> perrottino_2: purgarlo
<favula> launchopad
<cristian_c> perrottino_2, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<perrottino_2> jester-, può essere. Cmq ho provato anche a disattivare i repo di terze parti non va uguale
<jester-> perrottino_2: purgalo
<cristian_c> favula, posta il link
<perrottino_2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5561866/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> perrottino_2, anche il secondo
<jester-> 3.2.0.38.46  non è normale
<perrottino_2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5561870/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> favula, niente affatto
<perrottino_2> jester-, scusa cosa dovrei purgare esattamente?
<jester-> perrottino_2: fa vedere dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> perrottino_2: pure uname -r
<perrottino_2> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5561879/
<perrottino_2> jester-, 3.2.0-38-generic
<favula> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561881/
<jester-> perrottino_2: sembra non ci sia niente in sospeso
<cristian_c> favula, ma non hai digitato il comando
<perrottino_2> jester-, ... quindi?
<jester-> perrottino_2: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> favula: è impossibile che avanazando si cambi l'abiente grafico
<favula> <cristian_c> mi son collegato al link che mi hai dato
<jester-> ambiente*
<perrottino_2> jester-, l'ho già fatto molte volte mi pare non dia errori
<favula>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> perrottino_2: sudo apt-get upgrade
<favula> e poi ho scritto il mio problema li..
<favula> e ho cliccato su Paste
<perrottino_2> jester-, pure e da quello che mi consiglia il sudo apt-get -f install e poi mi dà l'errore che ho postato all'inizio della discussione
<favula> (scusatemi ma sono nuovo su Ubuntu) :(
<cristian_c> favula, digita il comando e copia la risposta su pastebin
<favula> che comando?
<cristian_c> favula, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<favula> ah ok
<favula> devo uscire da winzoz ed entrare su Ubuntu..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sì
<jester-> lol
<perrottino_2> jester-, hai qualche altra idea? Se non risolvo mi sa che formatto perché poi gli aggiornamenti per lubuntu sono massimo 18 mesi anche per le LTS vero?
<jardell> juster ho fatto la partizione di c dedicando 100 gb alla nuova partizione
<jardell> ora riavvio e installo ubunto su questa nuova partizione
<favula> rieccomi
<ubuntunoob> ciao, ho un problema con Lubuntu, ma alla fine da come è capito è di ubuntu...non mi va l'audio! ho provato con un live di una vecchia versione...e mi va :)
<favula> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561929/
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, hai fatto quello che ti avevo chiesto?
<ubuntunoob> ciao, si era impallata la chat, un casino :) allora ho seguito il tuo consiglio, ho tolto  tutto em reinstallato
<cristian_c> favula, e qual'era il problema?
<ubuntunoob> però mi devi ridire cosa fare
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, lol
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, quando mai ti ho consigliato ciò? O__O
<favula> non riesce a vedere più le porte USB, mentre prima le vedeva
<favula> anche le cartelle di windows non vede +
<cristian_c> favula, e indivina perché?
<cristian_c> la parola ppa ti dice qualcosa?
<favula> ??
<cristian_c> ...
<favula> sono incompetente
<ubuntunoob> l'ho letto tra le righe, della serie che avevo provato e magari avevo incasinato, siccome era fresco di installazione, poco mi è costato. Ora è tutto base ho solo tirato giù gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> !ppa | favula
<ubot-it> favula: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, allora hai letto male
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, perché avevo indicato soltanto comandi e immagini
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, e in ogni caso, mica l'avevi detto che avevi pacioccato
<ubuntunoob> perdonami :) ora sono pronto, ridimmi i comandi e dimmi che scren devo farti :)
<favula> potresti spiegarmi in parole povere cos'è successo? e cos'è il PPA?
<cristian_c> jester-, no dico: lubuntu-desktop-ppa-precise.list
<cristian_c> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561929/
<cristian_c> ubuntucome sei messo ad audio?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, come sei messo ad audio?
<cristian_c> jester-, infatti ubuntu non diventa lubuntu con gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> a meno che non ci infili una carrettata di ppa....
<ubuntunoob> allora, così di base,non ho fatto niente ecc, non ho gli indicatori di volume,non sento niente, di norma uso youtube per fare una prova
<ubuntunoob> ma niente, però devo ancora installare pulse ecc
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, però hai alsamixer
<cristian_c> favula, leggi sopra il bot
<ubuntunoob> di base come programma? non lo vedo qui, non credo (trattami da noob)
<jardell> ragazzi quando avvio l'istallazione non mi esce la schermata per selezionare l'istallazione a fianco di windows..
<ubuntunoob> l'avevo installato l'altra volta...assieme a pulse
<jardell> ho sempre le 4 opzioni di prima
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, da terminale
<cristian_c> jardell, posta un'immagine
<cristian_c> !image | jardell
<ubot-it> jardell: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubuntunoob> da terminale...?installo?
<aido> hp6720s ubuntu 12.04 pangolin con scheda sonora AD1981HD. Cuffia si sente ma altoparlante no. Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, no
<favula> non ci sto capendo nulla cristian_c
<favula> :(
<ubuntunoob> allora non capisco cosa intendi, aspetto delucidazioni, andrei step by step, riga per riga se possibile
<cristian_c> favula, forse è per quello che ti sei messo nei guai
<aido> Ho un HP 6720s,  ubuntu 12.04 pangolin con scheda sonora AD1981HD. Cuffia si sente ma altoparlante no. Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, apri un termina e digita: alsamixer
<favula> puoi spiegarmi meglio? cos'è successo?
<cristian_c> favula, hai installato roba non uffiiciale probabilmente presa da qualche guida farlocca su internet che ti ha sputtanato il sistema
<ubuntunoob> controllo sela chat è saltata
<jardell> ubot it è uguale a questa.. http://www.google.it/imgres?q=tipo+di+installazione+in+ubuntu&hl=it&sa=X&rls=com.microsoft:it:IE-SearchBox&biw=1024&bih=596&tbm=isch&tbnid=UkzBrMxxKeJ3cM:&imgrefurl=http://imaniaci.blogspot.com/2012/11/guida-allistallazione-di-ubuntu.html&docid=Yj04SLDtDczmVM&imgurl=http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4067/48760905.png&w=400&h=262&ei=UzYqUdPYC4fYtQbFvYDYDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=2&vpy=278&dur=1438&hovh=182&hov
<jardell> ti scrivo cosa c'è scritto nei vari punti
<aido> cristian_c sei libero per aiutarmi?
<ubuntunoob> eccomi, esce una barra,è su MM tutto in basso
<jardell> 1- cancella il disco e installa il disco. attenzione verrà eliminato qualsiasi file presente sul disco
<jardell> 2-cifra la nuova installazione ubuntu per maggiore sicurezza. nel passo successivo verrà scelta la chiave di sicurezza
<aido> jardell sei libero per aiutarmi?
<jardell> 3- usa lvm con la nuova installazione di ubuntu. verrà configurato il logical volume management, che consente di creare snapshot e ridimensionare facilmente le partizioni
<cristian_c> jardell, allora 'altro'
<jardell> 4-aòtro. è possibile creare o ridimensionare le partizioni oppure scegliere piu partizioni per ubuntu
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, posta una schermata
<jardell> ma io ho gia fatto la partizione da winz
<aido> aiuto o o o
<ubuntunoob> ok...come a faccio a fare lo screen? e dove posto? (non ricordo, scusami)
<cristian_c> jardell, in che senso?
<jardell> quindi clikko su altro e seleziono la partizione su cui vado ad  installarlo
<jardell> ?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | aido
<ubot-it> aido: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<perrottino_2> ciao jester- grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> jardell, sì
<jardell> nel senso che sono andato in winz su c e ho creato una partizione da 100gb
<aido> !aiuto | aido
<ubot-it> aido, please see my private message
<aido> Ho un HP 6720s,  ubuntu 12.04 pangolin con scheda sonora AD1981HD. Cuffia si sente ma altoparlante no. Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> jardell, va bene , ma allora la devi formattare giusta nell'installer
<jardell> mi da errore.. nessun file system di root. non è stato definito nessun file system di root
<jardell> che faccio?
<cristian_c> jardell, schermata
<jardell> come faccio a metterti la schermata?non posso farti lo stamp mentre lo installo!
<itto> ciao a tutti
<ubuntunoob> non riesco a fare lo screen, che nabbo che sono
<itto> qualcuno ha dimestichezza coi problemi che ubuntu 12.10 da con asus eeepc?
<cristian_c> aido, apri alsamixer e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> jardell, e perché no?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, che difficoltà hai?
<ubuntunoob> non mi ricordo come si fa lo screen, sul fisso ho l'applicazione apposta di ubuntu, su xp c'erano dei tasti, mi sembra ctrl+ stamp R sist, ma ho già provato a incollare e non mi funziona, qui su Lubuntu sono spaesato
<Giammy> jester-:  hey jester
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, scrot
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, io avevo installato anche lxscreenshot, ma non è nei repository ufficiali
<ubuntunoob> scrot da terminale?
<akis24> sera
<aido> cristian_c ho copiato la schermata ma non sò come si posta :(
<akis24> ! image | aido
<ubot-it> aido: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, sì
<cristian_c> !image | aido
<ubot-it> aido: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> lol
<ubuntunoob> ok ora provo a vedere cosa riesco a fare, poi faccio come aido
<nicola> salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi un aiuto, ho comprato mesi fa un pc asus con efi e ubuntu preinstallato, la mia idea era di provare debian allora ho formattato eliminando tutte le partizioni sia efi sia recovery ora quando accendo mi si apre la schermata del  bios,
<nicola> quando accendo il pc con l'usb che ho usato per l'installazione debian si avvia
<mibofra> e poi?
<enzotib> hai installato grub nell'mbr dell'usb anziche sul disco rigido
<nicola> quindi se do grub-install /dev/sda risolvo
<enzotib> probabile, in ogni caso non fa dànni
<enzotib> danni*
<nicola> ma il fatto che ho cancellato /boot/efi è un danno grave??
<enzotib> non ne ho idea
<ubuntunoob> cristian, non ho trovato il tuo programma, tramite Lubuntu soft center sono andato a cercare qualcosa di simile, scaricato ma non lo trovo...
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, è già preinstallato, mi sembra
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, se digiti, man scrot, cosa esce?
<ubuntunoob> il manuale, ma io non ho capitocome si scatta proprio LOL
<ubuntunoob> ce l'ho!!!!
<nicola> ho fatto grub-install e mi dice this gpt partition table has no BIOS Boot Partition devo creare una partizione EF02 giusto??
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, scrot -u -d 5 'quellochetipare.png'
<ubuntunoob> sto caricando adesso posto il link
<ubuntunoob> http://imagebin.org/247967 ecco!
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, un bel casino
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, solo un canale beep
<ubuntunoob> (Y)
<ubuntunoob_> cristian c, sono tornato, se mi hai risposto, non ho visto
<ubuntunoob_> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, ok
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob_, c'è qualcosa di strano nel tuo mixer
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob_, digita: amixer
<cristian_c> nicola, qual'è il problema?
<ubuntunoob_> ora te lo posto su imagebin e ti passo il link
<ubuntunoob_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5562072/
<cassy> buona sera, per fare dei test di linea devo scaricare Java, vado sul sito, scarico il pacchetto tar.gz dal sito ma seguendo le istruzioni non riesco ad installarlo
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<busy87> cassy l'hai estratto dall'archivio?
<cassy> si busy87
<cristian_c> !java | cassy
<ubot-it> cassy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<ubuntunoob_> digitato, ti interessa il risultato?
<busy87> cassy che pacchetto è, lo devi compilare?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob_, sì, altrimenti non te l'avrei mai chiesto
<cassy> busy87: non so sto seguendo queste istruzioni http://java.com/it/download/help/linux_x64_install.xml#install
<busy87> ah okk.. devi installare java allora..
<cassy> cristian_c: devo installare Open JDK quindi?
<busy87> cassy che versione di ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> cassy, leggi sul wiki
<cassy> busy87: 12.10
<cristian_c> cassy, dipende, non è chiaro cosa devi fare
<busy87> cassy allora java è già installato
<ubuntunoob_> LOLhttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5562087/
<ubuntunoob_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5562087/
<cassy> busy87 cristian_c ho problemi di linea, devo fare dei test su test.telecomitalia.it ma andando li mi dice: Non è stato possibile caricare correttamente il test di navigazione. Il test per funzionare richiede l'uso di una Java Virtual Machine Sun versione 1.6.0_11 o superiore. Probabilmente la JVM richiesta non è installata. Accedi a Java.com e scarica la Java Virtual Machine adatta per il tuo sistema.
<cassy> scusate il paste sorry
<busy87> cassy magari ti manca il plugin x il browser, prova ad installare questo
<busy87> apt://icedtea6-plugin
<vinci98> salve, vorrei sapere se le ventole del mio portatile sono riconosciute da ubuntu 12.10 64bit perchè nonostante 3 mesi di utilizzo restano ferme e la temperatura nella norma
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, aplay -l
<cassy> busy87: da terminale lo scrivo?
<cristian_c> cassy, installa icedtea-plugin
<busy87> no.. clicca sul link che ti ho passato cassy
<cristian_c> lol
<cassy> scusate :)
<cassy> comunque mi rimanda ad 1 pagina di ricerca di gugol
<busy87> cassy installa da terminale allora
<cassy> lo trovo su synaptic?
<busy87> si cassy
<cassy> si sto facendo da li
<aido> cristian_c la mia alsamixer    http://imagebin.org/247969
<jardell> rieccomi.. ho fatto una grande cappellata..
<cassy> busy87: scaricato ed installato...come lo attivo sul broswer?
<cassy> basta riavviarlo?
<busy87> di solito si cassy
<vinci98> nessuno sa dirmi qualche test?
<cassy> beh provo
<cassy> grazie :)
<jardell> mentre installavo ubuntu.. ho cliccato suinstalla cancellando tutto..
<cristian_c> jardell, sei il secondo della giornata
<cristian_c> aido, rispiegami il problema
<aido> cristian_c ho un HP 6720s,  ubuntu 12.04 pangolin con scheda sonora AD1981HD. Cuffia si sente ma altoparlante no.
<cristian_c> aido, ok
<cassy_> rieccomi
<cassy_> busy87 niente non va ancora
<busy87> cassy ti bastava riavviare il browser :)
<cassy_> si ho riavviato solo quello
<aido> cristian_c il problema è nato durante l'esecuzione di un video con vlc. ho cercato soluzioni ma niente. non funziona neanche in win xp.
<busy87> cassy controlla se il plugin è stato caricato..
<cassy_> non tutto il pc :)
<cassy_> come lo vedo?
<busy87> scusa cassy_ devo staccare.. torno tra poco..
<busy87> controlla nei plugin
<cassy_> ok
<cassy_> grazie
<cassy_> :)
<aido> cristian_c dal momento che non và più neanche in win xp credo che resettando la scheda madre... ma smontare il portatile...
<jardell> soluzioni?
<cristian_c> aido, su live va?
<aido> no nemmeno in live
<cristian_c> aido, uhm
<cristian_c> aido, hai un tasto speciale fn?
<ubuntunoob> cristian si era impallata di nuovo la chat ho fatto aplay **** Lista di PLAYBACK dispositivi hardware ****
<aido> in vlc prima liscio, dopo gracchiava e poi niente più in meno di 4 secondi.
<aido> provati tasti fn
<aido> prove col file di alsaenon ricordo
<vinci98> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<cassy_> nessun'altro sa consigliarmi qualcosa?
<Marcantonio98> Salve! :D
<aido> cristian_c ho modificato il file alsa-base.conf aggiungendo delle righe... ma niente
<aido> in ubuntu sono nuovo
<aido> ho usato microsoft dal dos
<cristian_c> aido, potrebbe essere morto il chip
<Marcantonio98> Scusatemi ragazzi, vengo subito ;)
<cristian_c> cassy_, about:plugins
<cristian_c> cassy_, all'interno del browser
<cristian_c> jardell, prova con testdisk
<aido> cristian_c se il chip fosse morto la cuffia perchè funziona? poi io non sarevo ci fosse microfono interno. forse confonde qualche indirizzo?
<aido> cristian_c se il chip fosse morto la cuffia perchè funziona? poi io non sapevo ci fosse microfono interno. forse confonde qualche indirizzo?
<cristian_c> aido, perché nella scheda ci sono vari chip/connettori
<cristian_c> tipo, quello verde degli speaker
<aido> rosa per microfono
<aido> giusto
<aido> cristian_c il problema sembra sia comune in ubuntu e cercando su internet qualcuno ha risolto ma per il mio portatile non ho trovato niente
<Marcantonio98> Rieccomi
<ubuntunoob> cristian ora mi son messo la connessione via cavo e non mi perdo più
<ubuntunoob> io sono rimasto ad aplay ora guardo il log
<cassy_> cristian_c: è gia abilitato da li
<cassy_> ma non può essere 1 errore loro?? nessuno che ha telecom può provare a fare il test di velocità da test.telecomitalia.it per favore?
<ubuntunoob> e non mi hai più detto niente, io resto in attesa, fammi sapere secondo te cos'è!
<ubuntunoob> cristian_c ci sei?
<cristian_c> aido, sì, ma tu hai il problema anche in win
<aido> ora si
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, aplay -l su pastebin
<cristian_c> aido, ipotizza una rottura mentre usavi ubuntu
<aido> cristian_c quindi l'unica ultima risorsa sarebbe resettare la scheda e se funziona funziona
<aido> cristian_c grazie aiuto
<cristian_c> aido, prova
<ubuntunoob> cristian....cosa posso fare?n scusa se ti stresso
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ubuntunoob
<ubot-it> ubuntunoob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntunoob> ***Lista di playback dispositivi hardware *** questo è il risultato di -aplay
<Giammy> qualcuno sa come installare conky?
<roht> buonasera
<roht> ho la stampante canon pixma ip4300 installata su ubuntu 12.10 ma mi dà dei probelmi, infatti non stampa con la cartuccia del nero vorrei disinstallare tutti i driver ma come faccio?
<roht> *problemi
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, solo questa riga?
<busy87> cassy_ neanche a me carica dal sito della telecom..
<busy87> cassy_ fa il test dealla velocità qui http://speedtest.net/
<ubuntunoob> si
<busy87> roht controlla le impostazioni della stampante
<roht> ciao busy87 , ho controllato ma basta solo eliminarla dal pannello?
<roht> io vorrei proprio fare pulizia dei driver ho fatto un poco di casini
<jardell> salve
<jardell> sto utilizzando linux
<busy87> roht elimina la stampante dal pannello.. cmq penso sia un problema di configurazione
<roht> jardell, complimenti
<busy87> jardell wow.. anche tu?
<busy87> xD
<jardell> ma è possibile importare la tastiera di winz?
<roht> busy87, già ho fatto ma in ubuntu 12.10 nemmeno si avvia ...:-(
<roht> busy87, ho seguito questa guida ma ho peggiorato le cose http://www.lffl.org/2010/05/canon-pixma-ip4300-su-ubuntu-e-debian.html
<busy87> roht devi eliminare i pacchetti che hai installato se vuoi cancellare tutto
<ubuntunoob> qualcuno mi può iutare , è tutto il pomeriggio che sono su sta chat
<roht> busy87, humm quelli che ho installato con dpkg, immagino
<roht> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<busy87> si roht
<roht> ok busy87 , grazie ci proverò
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, non  c'è alcuna scheda
<busy87> !qualcuno | ubuntunoob
<ubot-it> ubuntunoob: please see above
<busy87> :o
<ubuntunoob> dovrebbe esserci! :) e infatti con una lvie precedente va. c'è una soluzione o devo mettere su qualcos'altro?
<busy87> qual'è il tuo problema ubuntunoob ?
<ubuntunoob> ne ho già parlato con cristian, ho installato Lubuntu ma non mi va l'audio
<ubuntunoob> e sembra non ci sia la scheda, che in realtà c'è
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, lsmod | grep hda
<busy87> secondo me è un problema di moduli..
<busy87> ecco xD
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, cat /proc/asound/pcm
<ubuntunoob> ok li eseguo tutti e tre poi posto il risultato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> roht, c'è un tool di canon
<roht> cristian_c, ciao, mi sai indicare dove lo trovo?
<ubuntunoob> pastebin.ubuntu.com/5562305/
<ubuntunoob> vedete?
<roht> ubot-it, mi sa che devi rifare quel link
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roht> non si attiva
<roht> ubuntunoob, rifai il link
<ubuntunoob> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5562305/
<cristian_c> roht, devo ricordarmi il nome
<ubuntunoob> scusate ma la chat sul portatole si blocca con il wifi, allora qua sul fisso scrivo e lavoro sul portatile !
<roht> cristian_c, prego non c'è problema
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, i moduli ci sono
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<ubuntunoob> strano è il mio secondo nome... ormai sono rassegnato credo mi tirerò giù un  Ubuntu meno nuovo, o un Lubuntu più vecchio anche quello, e via
<cristian_c> roht, che pixma è?
<roht> ip4300 della canon
<cristian_c> ubuntuhai provato a domandare in forum?
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, hai provato a domandare in forum?
<roht> cristian_c, ma da quanto ho capito googlando che non è solo un problema di ubuntu è la stampante stessa che dà problemi dopo un periodo di tempo
<roht> a me per esempio non stampa il nero
<roht> ho provato a pulire e ripulire tutto quanto ma niente da fare
<roht> non mi metto a pulire la testina per non fare ulteriori danni gulp
<cristian_c> roht, ok
<ubuntunoob> no...ho cercato qualcosa su google ma trovo robe simili, le soluzioni comunque non funzionavano...vabbè proverò scrivo un post...mi consigli come riassumere la situazione? Ubuntu 12.10 su portatile non si sente audio non si vede controller volumi
<ubuntunoob> scheda non si vede ma i moduli sono installati
<cristian_c> roht, ti serve il filtro
<cristian_c> è un pacchetto tgz
<roht> filtro?
<cristian_c> roht, sì
<roht> scusa ma non so che filtro
<cristian_c> roht, comunque, per togliere i tuoi dubbi, testala anche su windows
<roht> infatti quello che ho fatto
<roht> lei sembra che stampi e si muove
<roht> ma la pagina resta bianca
<cristian_c> roht, http://software.canon-europe.com/
<cristian_c> roht, anche su windows?
<roht> grazie cristian_c  provo a guardare
<cassy_> [18:37] <busy87> cassy_ fa il test dealla velocità qui http://speedtest.net/  e non posso
<roht> si anche su window lei parte e sembra stampare ma la pagina rimane bianca
<cassy_> xke x avere assistenza da telecom devo farlo da li
<cristian_c> ubuntunoob, gli posti alsamixer, aplay ecc...
<ubuntunoob> ok...grazie mille, buona serata, siete degli angeli
<cristian_c> cassy_, magari quello è flash
<cassy_> cristian_c: non saprei, li dice java
<cristian_c> cassy_, about:plugins
<cristian_c> cassy_, nel browser
<cassy_> si fatto
<cassy_> che devo fare cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> controlla che ci sia il plugin di java
<cassy_>  IcedTea - Versione: 1.3
<cassy_> The IcedTea-Web Plugin executes Java applets.
<cassy_> sempre consentito
<cristian_c> ok, io devo uscire
<cristian_c> puoi chiedere qui in canale
<jardell> ogni tanto si blocca la tastiera e non mi fa scrivere ulla. come si sblocca?
<jardell> come si apre il terminale in ubuntu?
<Steeler> jardell, CTRL+ALT+T
<Steeler> jardell, o ALT+F2 e scrivi gnome-terminal
<precise_gnome> 'sera
<precise_gnome> qualcuno sa se esite un canale di aiuto per TOR ?
<mibofra> precise_gnome, non ne ho idea, vedi su google
<mibofra> oppure vedi se ne esiste uno provando a joinarci dentro con /j #tor
<precise_gnome> nell'elenco di freenode non c'e',  chedevo per aiuto su tor e vidalia su ubuntu
<mibofra> precise_gnome, vedi se c'è ne uno su azzurra
<precise_gnome> e' un altro server irc ?
<mibofra> un'altra rete si
<precise_gnome> ahh ok provero'
<nicola__> ciao a tutti... ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04, ma il mouse è troppo veloce, come faccio a ridurre la velocità? grazie
<renata> ciao, scusa, come si fa a modificare le immagini con ubuntu?
<renata> sono nuova di questo canale.... scusate.. qualcuno può dirmi come si fa a modificare le immagini con ubuntu?
<dod> con gimp renata
<pietro> hi
<pietro> salve
<renata> ciao pietro
<mapreri> !buonasera | pietro
<ubot-it> pietro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pietro> grazie
<dod> http://docs.gimp.org/it/
<pietro> vorrei sapere quando sarà rilasciato ubuntu per tablet
<pietro> ?
<dod> pietro mah
<pietro> ho un tablet android e vorrei trasformarlo in un tablet ubuntu
<pietro> ...sul mio pc ho un server ubuntu 12.04
<pietro> mi interesserebbe avere sul tablet il software geogebra
<renata> scusa come si fa a modificare un'immagine con ubuntu?
<dod> non lo vedo fra le release disponibili.
<mapreri> pietro: le prime immagini sprovviste di qualsiasi cosa sono state rilasciate giovedì per gli sviluppatori delle core apps. probabilmente per fine anno ci sarà qualcosa di usabile
<mapreri> renata: con gimp
<pietro> grazie per l'info
<dod> http://docs.gimp.org/it/     renata la apri con the gimp. preinstallato in ubuntu. la guida in italiano e' al link
<pietro> per renata...se l'immagine è tipo jpeg gimp va bene, altrimenti se vettoriale usa inkscape
<mapreri> pietro: se hai un nexus 7 o 10 puoi a dire il vero installare l'intero stock ubuntu, poco utilizzabile non essendo ottimizzato per i tablet, ma funiona meglio di ubuntu touch
<renata> grazie a tutti!!! provo subito.. :-)
<pietro> ci sarebbe anche xsara....
<mapreri> renata: vai sul software center
<renata> mapreri cos'è?
<pietro> se le immagini sono per LaTex puoi usare xfig.  Molto spigoloso, ma efficace
<mapreri> renata: un programma installato in ubuntu che ti permette di installare con facilità qualsiasi programma.
<pietro> i miei due post precedenti sono per renata
<mapreri> cerchi sulla dash "software" e ti viene fuori.
<mapreri> è di default anche sul launcher
<renata> pietro sono foto e immagini jpeg
<renata> mapreri non è che m'intenda tanto...
<pietro> renata: allora gimp è il software che devi utilizzare
<renata> pietro ok
<renata> devo cliccare su esecuzione di gimp?
<renata> aiutoooooooooooooooo..... :-)..... mi aiutate per favore???
<renata> devo cliccare su "esecuzione di gimp" ?
<renata> pietro....
<mapreri> renata: apri la dash (il tasto con il logo di ubuntu in altro a sx)
<renata> grazie mapreri.... si l'ho aperta... adesso?
<mapreri> renata: poi in basso nel riquadro che compare premi il tasto con una A (spero che sia come sulla versione in sviluppo.., o in ogni caso è il secondo tasto doopo la casetta)
<mapreri> quindi scrivi nella casella in altro "gimp". dopo qualche secondo compare l'immagine di un animale con un pennello in bocca con scritto "gratuito". cliccaci sopra.
<mapreri> ti si aprirà il software center sulla pagina di gimp. clicca su installa a destra, inserisci la tua password nella casella. verrà scaricato e installato gimp.
<nabbolone> salve a tutti
<nabbolone> ho un piccolo problema: non riesco ad aggiungere un programma alla lista del avvio automatico allo start del SO
<renata> mapreri grzie mille!!!!! ciao :-)
<camaleonte> ragazzi come faccio ad impostare trasmission e vedere quale porta utilizza ?
<hollybau> ciao ^_^
<hollybau> c'è qualcuno
<hollybau> eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<hollybau> nn c'è un cax di nessuno ???????????????????????????????????
<hollybau> manica di finocchi
<AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOO> c'è qualcuno
<enzotib> !nessuno | AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ubot-it> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOO: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOO, potresti anche cambiare nick
<AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOO> mi potete aiutare =????????????????
<enzotib> AIUTOOOOOOOOOOOO, tu sei hollybau che prima ha sparlato, quindi adesso ti muto
<mapreri> bellissima. "tu sei lui, quindi ora ti muto" lol
<mapreri> bravo enzotib :)
<enzotib> ciao mapreri
<mapreri> ciao enzotib
<mapreri> enzotib: ma tutti i ban che arrivano dal server, che sono?
<enzotib> mapreri, sono ban nostri, che non so per quale motivo, o in quale occasione vengono cambiati nell'autore
<enzotib> forse vengono salvati dal server e riattivati a nome del server
<enzotib> probabilmente in occasione di qualche riavvio, non so
<mapreri> e non li rimuovete mai? (le vostre linee guida non prevedono di pulire la lista ban periodicamente?)
<enzotib> mapreri, dovremmo, ma non sapendo da chi sono stati fatti diventa difficile, dato che ognuno dovrebbe rimuovere i suoi
<enzotib> ma penso che prima o poi dovremmo fare un po' di pulizia
<mapreri> enzotib: l'ordine di sicuro non è la cosa che regna nel mondo :)
<Serpico> ciao
<mapreri> ciao Serpico
<sunso> ragazzi houn problema.   si blocca la finestra di impostazioni di flashplayer ????????????'
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-17
<diavoletto85> ciao
<diavoletto85> qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<easylearning> ciao a tutti
<easylearning> cerco qualcuno che mi aiuti con dei setup di alcuni driver
<easylearning> su ubuntu 1.2.0.4 LTS
<akis24> giorno
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho collegato il portatile con kubuntu 13.10 ad un hd esterno che si trova all'interno di una tastiera musicale. con il comando lsusb viene visto (Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0944:0018 KORG, Inc.) ma con dolphin no. Avete dei consigli?
<Red-XIII> buongiorno a tutti
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere se il fatto di avere una sola partizione ext4 root, e non le due ext4 root e home separate, possa in qualche modo rallentare il sistema.
<cybernova> knaigerchrome1, no
<Caterpillar2> voi della comunità ubuntu, perchè non segnalate al team legale di Canonical questo imbecille per utilizzo improprio del logo Ubuntu? http://www.lffl.org/2014/02/linux-e-davvero-una-religione.html
<Red-XIII> ragazzi, sono sempre qui a rompere l'anima perché in nessun modo riesco ad installare i driver nvidia ed avere il sistema funzionante...
<cybernova> !chat | Caterpillar2
<ubot-it> Caterpillar2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<knaigerchrome1> allora credo di avere poca ram, ho solo 4 GB dite che sono poche per ubuntu 13.10?
<Red-XIII> knaigerchrome1, vanno molto più che bene...
<playgirl> buongiorno a tutti! mi è sparito ubuntu dal computer! premetto che è il computer di mia mamma quindi non so assolutamente cosa possa esser successo/aver fatto perchè ciò accadesse;
<knaigerchrome1> booo mi lagga, non va bello fluido come prima....avvio lento ecc
<playgirl> il computer è diviso in due partizioni, una con windows l altra con ubuntu, improvvisamente ubuntu sparisce ma windows non lo vogliamo usare perche ci da tanti problemi e poi vorremmo riaccedere a tutti i ns files su ubuntu, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<knaigerchrome1> c'è un sistema per controllare eventuali errori d'installazione?
<cybernova> knaigerchrome1, che cpu hai?
<knaigerchrome1> pentium dual core ivy bridge
<cybernova> knaigerchrome1, eh forse è il pentium che ormai anche se di nuova generazione lascia il tempo che trova
<knaigerchrome1> no prima girava benissimo, è un buon G2120 se non ricordo male con 3,2Ghz
<knaigerchrome1> siccome ho installato diversi sistemi su questo hd credo piuttosto che siano degli errori che si sono mantenuti da una installazione a un'altra
<cybernova> knaigerchrome1, non è possibile se hai formattato ogni volta, quando dici prima girava benissimo cosa intendi? prima di cosa?
<knaigerchrome1> allora la primissima installazione è stata ubuntu 12.04 LTS e girava fluido nel senso che si avviava bene senza fronzoli quando ero sull'ambiente apriva le pagine bene senza lag
<knaigerchrome1> poi successivamente ho installato kubuntu, poi debian 7 poi archlinux ed infine ubuntu 13.10
<knaigerchrome1> ho paura che con tutti questi sistemi si siano creati errori interni all'HD
<cybernova> knaigerchrome1, da single user mode potresti provare a fare un controllo sui blocchi dell'hard disk se ce ne sono dei danneggiati o meno
<knaigerchrome1> come si fa?
<cybernova> knaigerchrome1, all'avvio devi scegliere la modalità ripristino, e poi una volta loggato dai un comando come fsck -c /dev/sda se l'installazione è su sda
<knaigerchrome1> ok ora provo grazie mille
<cybernova> di nulla
<knaigerchrome1> allora non sono andato in modalità ripristino perchè non ricordo come si fa, cmq ho riavviato 2 volte il pc proprio per capire come si faceva e adesso si è come impostato da solo e viaggia fluido come i primi tempi :)
<cybernova> aha
<cybernova> l'importante è che funziona
<knaigerchrome1> si si ora basta non ci installo più nulla che mi va bene così, prima ero mosso più che altro dalla curiosità ma ora che so che la versione ufficiale è quella che mi torna meglio terrò sempre questa
<knaigerchrome1> !amministrazione
<ubot-it> amministrazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema
<pac> buongiorno ho kubuntu 13.10 e non riesco a leggere un hd esterno esistono comandi per leggerlo da terminale?
<knaigerchrome1> ciao pac prova a dare un'occhiata qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/
<pac> knaigerchrome1: grazie vado subito
<knaigerchrome1> ci sono tutti i comandi relativi al terminale prova a controllare la sezione hardware se ti dice qualcosa. Prego ciao.
<glpiana> ola
<pac> se il comando lsusb vede l'hd esterno lo dovrebbe vedere anche il gestore delle partizioni o sbaglio?
<glpiana> pac, lsusb vede una periferica attaccata. se il disco ha problemi il gestore delle partizioni non lo vede
<pac> glpiana: ma se con windows leggeva e scriveva lo dovrebbe fare anche con kubuntu?
<glpiana> pac, mi stai chiedendo questo perchè tu hai collegato il disco e il gestore non lo vede?
<pac> glpiana: si dolphin non lo vede proprio
<glpiana> pac, dolphin non è il gestore dipartizioni
<pac> glpiana: scusami si anche il gestore non lo vede
<glpiana> pac, scrivi nel terminale: sudo fdisk -l           vedi qual è la partizione del tuo disco e montala a mano sotto mount
<glpiana> pac, poi da dolphin vai su /mnt e vedrai i file
<pac> glpiana: ho dato il comando ma non saprei cosa interpretare
<glpiana> !paste | pac
<ubot-it> pac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6947874/
<glpiana> pac, vedo solo un disco e non è quello esterno
<glpiana> pac, dove è collegato il disco?
<pac> glpiana: usb
<glpiana> direttamente?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> staccalo e riattaccalo. poi nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail         e metti su pastebin
<pac> glpiana: come dicevo prima il comando lsusb lo indica
<glpiana> pac, non mi interessa
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6947890/
<glpiana> pac, hai altre porte usb?
<pac> glpiana: ce ne sono tre sul portatile
<glpiana> pac, provane un'altra
<pac> g
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6947902/
<glpiana> pac, già meglio. sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> pac,  torno tra 10 minuti
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6947907/
<glpiana> pac, stacca il disco e attaccalo alla terza porta usb
<glpiana> pac, poi dai: dmesg | tail
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6947921/
<glpiana> pac, il disco è alimentato?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, lo stai tenendo acceso quando lo stacchi?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, ha un interruttore?
<pac> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pac, spegnilo con l'interruttore, staccalo, riattaccalo e solo dopo riaccendilo
<pac> glpiana: va bene
<pac> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6947938/
<glpiana> pac, niente da fare. collegalo a un pc con windows e conrolla che venga letto correttamentw
<pac> glpiana: purtroppo non ho più e comunque come ti dicevo prima veniva letto e scritto correttamente
<pac> glpiana: provo a fornirti ulteriori spiegazioni. l'hd in questione è installato all'interno di una tastiera e per arrivare al'hd ho due strade usb o fd. usb ormai lo escludo il fd viene letto correttamente da kubuntu ma non dalla tastiera. vede le cartelle ma non i file singoli!
<glpiana> pac, collegato a una tastiera?
<glpiana> e fd cosa sarebbe?
<pac> glpiana: no proprio all'interno
<pac> glpiana: floppy disck
<glpiana> pac, un hard disk dentro a una tastiera cui accedi con floppy disk?
<pac> glpiana: sia usb che fd
<glpiana> mi sa che devo cominciare a bere meno la mattina :D
<pac> glpiana: no davvero è così
<pac> glpiana: posso copiare da fd dei file sull'hd
<pac> glpiana: il problema è che vede solo le cartelle e non i file singoli e non so più da che parte andare per risolvere il problema
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<franco> Buongiorno, ho installato Ubuntu 12.4 cercavo un programma per il fotoritocco, ho installato Gimp2.6, ma mi pare molto meno efficace di Photoshop o Capture, qualcuno può darmi qualche consiglio?
<jester-> franco: gimp è il massimo che c'è in linux che mi risulti
<franco> <jester-> anche le Unit non hanno nulla di meglio?
<jester-> franco: unit?
<franco> <jester-> Kubuntu etc    Units
<jester-> franco: che io sappia gimp è il massimo come software open
<jester-> e gratis
<franco> <jester-> grazie ciao e saluti
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti è possibile da ubuntu trovare in qualche modo il modello preciso di monitor che sto utilizzando? non c'è scritto da nessuna parte qui all'esterno del monitor e mi interesserebbe capire che siglia ha, grazie.
<Affondo> qualcuno usa kubuntu?
<jester-> Affondo: dica
<jester-> knaigerchrome1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/IdentificarePeriferiche
<Affondo> uso korganizer e quando stampo mi stampa doppi appuntamenti ( anche quelli che ho dissociato dalla serie
<Affondo> o meglio stampa sia quello dissociato e modificato che quello della serie
<jester-> uso kde ma non organizer
<knaigerchrome1> grazie jester
<Affondo> jester,non usi agenda o hai qualche alternativa da consigliarmi?
<jester-> non uso quel genere di cose
<Affondo> beato te che puoi vivere senza agenda :9 comunque grazie
<jester-> Affondo: magari segnala il bug
<jester-> !bug | Affondo
<ubot-it> Affondo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<Affondo> ok
<Giadascola> Ciao, scusate ma il plugin per firefox Iced tea deve stare sempre attivo o no? Mi risulta che sul mio browser dice: chiedi prima di attivare
<glpiana> Giadascola, è il plugin per java quello
<jester-> Giadascola: che plugin
<Giadascola> iced tea
<Giadascola> scusa
<Giadascola> ma che cavolo dico
<Giadascola> non plgin.........componente aggiuntivo
<Giadascola> :D è la stessa cosa...
<Giadascola> cmq eulla roba la
<Giadascola> deve stare sempra attivo o va bene come l'ho adesso?
<glpiana> Giadascola, anche se attivo, va solo quando ci sono applicazioni java
<Giadascola> si lo so, ma quello che volevo sapere è se va bene settato come è adesso: non è "sempre attivo" ma " chiedi prima di attivare"
<glpiana> Giadascola, dipende da cosa per te è meglio. se lo lasci sulla richiesta, ti chiederà di attivarlo o meno al momento in cui deve far girare un applicativo java
<Giadascola> adblock può coesistere con ghostery??
<glpiana> !chat | Giadascola
<ubot-it> Giadascola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rizzelly> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con lubuntu, non riesco a copiare/cancellare file che si trovano sullo smartphone, é come se mi vietasse l accesso
<sumoh> salve, avrei bisogno di una mano, vorrei mettere la trasparenza nei pannelli in ubuntu 12.04 precise pargolin, dove ho installato gnome-session-fallback e impostato gnome classic. il problema è che quando imposto la trasparenza le applet del pannello rimangono con l'impostazione di ambiance, ho provato a modificare anche il file gnome-panels.css trovato all'interno del tema, sono riuscito a cambiarlo, tuttavia ora lo sfondo è bia
<sumoh> nessuno?
<norman> salve
<norman> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con virtualox?
<norman> virtualbox?
<glpiana> norman, spiega che problema hai
<norman> allora
<norman> se io voglio creare una macchina devo per forza avere un sistema operativo originale?
<glpiana> norman, certo
<glpiana> norman, così come devi averlo per installarlo su un pc
<glpiana> virtualbox virtualizza un pc e si comporta nello stesso modo
<norman> non posso creakkarlo o cose cosi?
<glpiana> norman, lo sai che stai parlando di cose illegali su un canale pubblico?
<norman> no non lo so pensavo che su virtual box si poteva
<norman> scusate!
<norman> cmq grazie mille :)
<norman> per l'informazione saluti norman
<norman> salve
<norman> se io vorrei giocare a questo gioco come faccio?
<norman> http://www.giochi.it/gioco/battlefront-heroes?featured=true&featured=true
<norman> dice che devo usare adobe ma nn va
<glpiana> norman, si dice "se io volessi", anzitutto
<glpiana> norman, e per giocare a quel gioco mi sa che ti serve windows
<jester-> infatti non funza col falsh linux
<tdk200> salve raga
<tdk200> Dovrei risolvere il problema riguardo la risoluzione di default u lubuntu che ho consegnato per l'ufficio degli ingenieri
<tdk200> il mio problema è che quando si avvia il pc il monitor mi da un messaggio con risoluzione da modificare alla 1024x768.Ciò avviene perche hanno un monitor tubo catodico
<tdk200> come lo setto di default a 1024??
<tdk200> glpiana: ci sei?
<hudsnavj> ciao a tutti
<tdk200> ciao
<hudsnavj> scusate, io avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu da usb
<hudsnavj> è possibile che il mio netbook non mi permetta di far partire il boot da pen drive?
<tdk200> ragapotete almeno dirmi e questa guida può fare al caso mio? http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.it/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html
<tdk200> si hudsnavj
<akis24> hudsnavj: imposta avvio da usb come prima periferica dal bios
<tdk200> che portatile è?
<tdk200> akis24: se è un sony vaio nn va
<hudsnavj> è un hp mini 110-3000 qualcosa :D
<tdk200> alloradovrebe andare
<hudsnavj> 3103 se non sbaglio
<akis24> tdk200: prova dal menu impostazioni > schermo  a settare la risoluzione
<tdk200> F2 all'avvio e dalla scheda bot (con penna usb inserita) scegli di farla partire da la
<hudsnavj> nell'ordine di boot ho messo usb come prima opzione
<hudsnavj> ma parte sempre windows da hd
<akis24> hudsnavj: come hai creato la usb e da quale sistema ?
<glpiana> tdk200, durante l'esecuzione poi il pc a che risoluzione lavora?
<tdk200> akis24:  già fatto ognivolta che riavvio mette di default un'altra risoluzione
<hudsnavj> da windows 7, tramite LiLi
<tdk200> va a 1280
<tdk200> e sul tubo catodico nn se vede
<akis24> !usbwin || hudsnavj
<tdk200> hudsnavj: F2 all'avvio premilo ripetutamente
<ubot-it> | hudsnavj: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<hudsnavj> @tdk... con F2 non fa nulla...è F9, ma non mi fa fare niente
<tdk200> come si apre il bios cerchi scheda boot (con la tua usbpen inserita IMPORTANTE) e selezioni il nome della pennetta come primo a partire
<tdk200> e salvi
<hudsnavj> mi consente solo di avviare da hd
<tdk200> cerca su internet come accedere al tuo bios hudsnavj
<hudsnavj> ma io riesco ad accedere al bios
<glpiana> tdk200, e com'è che ha sta risoluzione se lo schermo cui è collegato arriva a 1024?
<hudsnavj> solo che non posso impostare quasi nulla
<tdk200> hudsnavj: e cosa nn riesci a fare nel bios
<hudsnavj> a parte cambiare l'ordine
<tdk200> hehe glpiana quando ho installato il SO ero qui a casa e qui ho un monitor lcd
<tdk200> gli dovrei vendere il monitor :D glpiana
<hudsnavj> ho provato sia con la versione 12.04 che 13.10 di xubuntu...
<hudsnavj> a 32 bit
<tdk200> è hudsnavj  devi cambiare l'ordine
<hudsnavj> ma niente da fare
<hudsnavj> l'ho cambiato
<hudsnavj> ma nulla :(
<tdk200> la tua pennetta è una kingstone?
<hudsnavj> maxell
<jester-> pc vecchi non supportano boot da usb
<glpiana> tdk200, e hai a portata di mano pc e schermo lcd ora?
<hudsnavj> è del 2010 o 2009 al massimo...non è vecchissimo
<glpiana> hudsnavj, la penna è sicuramente funzionante?
<tdk200> io ho il mio pc qua ma nn quello che ho consegnato
<hudsnavj> mh, guarda...su un altro pc ho provato e parte tutto regolarmente
<tdk200> cmq ho trovato questa guida http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.it/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html secondo te può andare? glpiana ?
<hudsnavj> solo che devo installarlo sul netbook :(
<glpiana> hudsnavj, hai provato a mettere la penna in più porte usb?
<hudsnavj> certo
<hudsnavj> ne ha solo 3
<glpiana> tdk200, per seguire una guida che usa xrandr devi riuscire ad avviare il pc e vedere qualcosa a schermo
<tdk200> che hp è hai detto??
<hudsnavj> hp mini 110-3103sl
<tdk200> a si glpiana io posso usarlo lo schermo si vede all'ufficio
<tdk200> solo cheogni volta devo far cambiare a mano la risoluzione a chi lo usa per la prima volta
<glpiana> tdk200, quindi hai modo di collegare uno schermo che funziona. e perchè non configuri la scheda video con i soliti tool grafici invece che andare a disturbare xrandr?
<tdk200> si si
<tdk200> è l'ho fatto
<glpiana> tdk200, che scheda video hai?
<tdk200> su lubuntu c'è impostazioni schermo la metto 1024x768 faccio imposta oppure faccio salva se riavvio torna tutto come prima
<tdk200> una ati 9200
<hudsnavj> adesso provo con un'altra versione...ma non penso che sia questo il problema
<tdk200> aspè hudsnavj
<tdk200> adesso sulla usb che versione linux hai?
<hudsnavj> allora, io ho provato xubuntu 12.04 e 13.10 a 32 bit
<tdk200> hudsnavj:
<glpiana> tdk200, metti un eseguibile in avvio con xrandr che mette la risoluzione a 1024. all'avvio di lubuntu camberà risoluzione. o installa arandr che è pure grafico
<hudsnavj> adesso sto provando ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<tdk200> 64 bit su un netbook?
<hudsnavj> ma a prescindere dalla versione, quantomeno il boot dovrebbe partire...
<hudsnavj> poi al limite si riscontrerebbero altri problemi dopo
<tdk200> metti una versione 32 bit sulla usb
<hudsnavj> le altre due erano a 32 bit
<tdk200> glpiana: come si fa l'eseguibile?
<hudsnavj> non è questo il punto >_<
<tdk200> hudsnavj: cmq devi fare la usb avviabile con unebootin
<hudsnavj> l'ho fatto con lili
<tdk200> no
<hudsnavj> penso sia lo stesso, no?
<tdk200> NO
<jester-> hudsnavj: sei in winz?
<hudsnavj> sì
<tdk200> apri uneboot in sotto selezioni la iso a mano e la usb pen e crei lapenna avviabile
<tdk200> formattala prima
<jester-> !usbwin | hudsnavj è il migliore
<ubot-it> hudsnavj è il migliore: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<dev_> ciao ragazzi vorrei installare una chiavetta per navigare su internet su lubunt potete aiutarmi?
<tdk200> quale dev_ ??? CHE PENNETTA
<jester-> dev_: quasi tutte le attacchi e le riconosce
<dev_> della tim (onda)
<tdk200> glpiana: se uso quella guida xandr dovrebbe fungere il tutto?
<hudsnavj> ok ora provo anche questa :D
<jester-> dev_: hai provato a collegarla?
<tdk200> uauhuha jester- :D
<hudsnavj> comunque tdk200, ho provato sia con lili che con unetbootin
<krabador> dev_, configura la connessione a mano, con network manager
<hudsnavj> ma non cambiava niente
<tdk200> umm cmq sto tuo problema è strano
<tdk200> i netbook sono fatti a posta per partire con le usb avviabili
<hudsnavj> eh lo so
<hudsnavj> infatti c'ho perso un bel po' di tempo appresso
<hudsnavj> senza concludere niente...su internet non ho trovato niente di utile
<jester-> hudsnavj: per capire che dev è guarda in esplora risorse
<tdk200> tu adesso stai su winzozz??
<jester-> se b c g o altro
<hudsnavj> esatto :D
<tdk200> perfett
<jester-> per fargli usare la iso devi andare in fondo alla lista a settare altro
<hudsnavj> jester dici a me?
<jester-> hudsnavj: e controllare md5sum prim
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tdk200> hudsnavj: ti mando un messaggio in pvt
<hudsnavj> ok
<dev_> krabador ---------- la chiavetta è inserita ma non mi compare nessuna schermata
<krabador> dev_, va in network manager a configurare la connessione a mano
<krabador> con la chiavetta inserita
<tdk200> dev_: scrivi il modello precio di chiavetta che hai
<dev_> krabador dove lo trovo  il networ manager
<dev_> ok mo to dico
<krabador> in alto a destra c'è il task, clicchi con tasto destro
<krabador> e fai modifica connessioni
<krabador> ne aggiungi una
<Rapoi> Salve
<krabador> dev_ , nella sezione "banda larga mobile"
<tdk200> dev_: qual'è il model name della tua chiavetta internet???
<dev_> KABADOR-MT503HSA
<tdk200> dev_: converrebbe cambiargli il firmware a questa
<tdk200> cmq
<dev_> <krabador> che significa
<Rapoi> Raga, sapete dirmi se burg è disponibile per l'ultima versione di ubuntu?
<tdk200> sbrandizzare ma non so se sei un utente esperto per farlo dev_
<dev_> <krabador> no x niente
<dev_> <krabador> cosa succede se non lo faccio
<tdk200> dev_: io so tdk200 krabador nn sta parlando :D
<tdk200> se lo fai è probabile che viene riconosciuta senza problemi la chiavetta
<dev_>  <tdk200> ok scusa
<tdk200> su ubuntu la devi usare giusto?
<cybernova> !info burg
<ubot-it> Package burg does not exist in saucy
<dev_> tdk200_no su lubuntu
<cybernova> Rapoi, cos'è burg?
<tdk200> stessa cosa
<dev_> ok
<tdk200> sei pratico di lubuntu?
<dev_> no
<tdk200> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1332&Itemid=33 segui questa guida e dimmi cosa nn ti è chiaro
<Giadosa> Ciao a tutti, mi dite x cortesia dove trovo la lista delle scorciatoie x gnome?
<dev_> ok la leggo e poi ti dico grazie
<tdk200> :D chau
<Rapoi> Burg è l'interfaccia grafica di grub, una maschera per rendere grub più piacevole graficamente, detto in parole povere cybernova
<tdk200> akis24: http://ubuntu-inside.blogspot.it/2010/01/come-cambiare-la-risoluzione-dello.html questa guida può risolvermi il problema della risoluzione all'avvio di lubuntu??
<cybernova> Rapoi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Burg
<cybernova> non è presente in nei repo ufficiali, devi aggiungere un ppa a tuo rischio e pericolo
<Giadosa> grazie x avermi risposto :)
<tdk200> Giadosa: nessun problema :P
<Giadosa> no tdk200  :D era un eufemismo
<tdk200> auauuha lo so :D
<tdk200> nn so quale sia la lista delle scorciatoie che dici tu
<jester-> Giadosa: se al momento in canale nessuno lo sa
<tdk200> cosa intendi per scorciatoia
<Giadosa> intendo per esempio ctrl-alt-tab ecc
<cybernova> e poi esiste uno strumento chiamato google che pochi conoscono
<Giadosa> per esempio x copiare del testo e incollare senza usare il mouse?
<tdk200> :O
<tdk200> ctrl+c per copiare
<cybernova> glpiana non ha retto
<tdk200> aauauhhuahua
<jester-> Giadosa: control-c e control-v ma non sono gnome
<tdk200> poverino
<jester-> sono convenzionali
<Giadosa> io ho provato a usarlo questo xomando ma non copia nulla
<tdk200> come lo capisco povero glpiana lo stresso io e poi arrivano queste domande che distruggono la giornata di un lunedì già di merd
<tdk200> Giadosa: ma tu ctrl lo premi o lo scrivi?
<Giadosa> -_-
<tdk200> huhu domanda d'obbligo :D visto la precedente
<Giadosa> OVVIO che lo premo
<jester-> Giadosa: evienzi il testo da copiare, contro+c
<tdk200> risposta
<jester-> contro+v lo incolla
<Giadosa> jester-:  grazie
<tdk200> :S Lol
<jester-> funza su granparte delle applicazioni
<cybernova> Giadosa, non c'è nulla di ovvio
<Giadosa> l'uncio che mi prende sul serio sempre :D
<Giadosa> unico*
<tdk200> jester-: :D si sta trattenendo
<tdk200> fidati
<Giadosa> ma voi sapete.....mettetevi nei panni di chi non ci capisce una mazza
<tdk200> si si
<tdk200> io già nncapisco molto di linuz però ctrl+c è basilare di quasi tutti i Sistemi operativi
<jester-> Giadosa: una scorciatoia gnome è control+alt+t che apre il terminale
<tdk200> ecco
<jester-> altre non usandolo ninzo
<tdk200> winn nn la tiene
<Giadosa> si jester- , questa la conoscevo....
<tdk200> io no :D
<tdk200> a me nn funge ctrl+ alt + t ummmm peccato che sto su winzozz
<Giadosa> un altra cosa che necessita del vostro supporto....io ho installato gnome ieri, avevo unity...ora son nel sito dei themes for gnome e vorrei scaricarne qualcuno ma non so quale estensione deve essere perchè ci son vari tipi di themes
<mogwai_> Salve a tutti, utilizzo ubuntu sul mio pc da anni senza problemi. Ora sto tentando da 10 giorni di installare ubuntu sul portatile di mia mamma ma non c'è verso.... Ho provato Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu ma ad un certo punto dell'installazione o si pianta e compare lo schermo nero o mi dice che la scheda grafica non è compatibile ... Il computer è un Packard Bell, Easy Note, 32 bit, 768 MB di ram, Processore AMD Sempron (tm) Proc
<Giadosa> es GTK 1 , 2 e 3
<Giadosa> e altri
<jester-> Giadosa: deve essere gnome3 compatibile
<Giadosa> si ma nel sito nn lo dice..
<jester-> mogwai_: scheda grafica?
<tdk200> mogwai_: scheda vidio che è^
<jester-> sis?
<tdk200> ahuahua un'altro con la sis come me un collega
<mogwai_> COSì C'è SCRITTO SCHEDA GRAFICA....
<tdk200> ??'
<jester-> mogwai_: dove è scritto
<tdk200> si mache modello è
<mogwai_> se vado su computer proprietà
<jester-> da winz?
<mogwai_> si
<jester-> e non identifica la scheda?
<jester-> mogwai_: la live funza?
<jester-> o non hai porvato prova lubbuntu senza installare
<mogwai_> si non parte...
<mogwai_> non c'è un modo in run per identificare la scheda grafica?
<tdk200> stesso prob mio jester- èna sis quasi sicuro
<Giadosa> 1. Install 'User Themes Extension' https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/19/user-themes/ 2. Extract to ~/.themes 3. Open 'Gnome Tweak Tool' and select theme
<Giadosa> scusate cosa dovrei fare? x cortesia
<jester-> mogwai_: alla prima shermata tasto F6 e metti nomodeset e guarda che ci deve essere altro tasto per la grafica
<Giadosa> al punto 2 non capisco
<mogwai_> ok provo
<jester-> Giadosa: devi estrarre il tema e copiarlo i .theme
<Giadosa> si, fin qui c'ero arrivata ....so leggere :) ma come si estrae
<Giadosa> ?
<jester-> poi lo setti se è compatibile lo vedi se no faile che ti sminchi tutto
<jester-> Giadosa: .zip?
<Giadosa> non son capace di fare queste cose tecnche
<Giadosa> dal terminale si fa jester- ?
<jester-> doppio click sul file scarregato
<tdk200> no come un normale zip
<tdk200> ahuuah
<Giadosa> jester-: parli troppo difficile..... scarregato? what's?
<tdk200> ahuhuaauh lollissimen
<jester-> scaricato in ammaregano
<Giadosa> si, lasciamo fare....passiamo avanti :D
<mogwai_> ragazzi se faccio F6  parte windows e basta....
<Giadosa> quindi, x estrarre?
<tdk200> Giadosa: è quando usi il vc e tiri lo sciacquon scarregato :D
<jester-> mogwai_: si intendeva prima schermata della live
<Giadosa> ahahahahha :D
<jester-> sveglia
<tdk200> mogwai_: f6 dal menù del cd di ubuntu o lubuntu che sia?
<mogwai_> ok ok
<Giadosa> nessuno mi da retta.....che OO.....su google nn trovo info :(
<tdk200> devi avviare il cd mogwai_
<jester-> già lubuntu presagisce un pc non tanto giovane
<tdk200> infatti
<jester-> Giadosa: doppio click sul file prorpio come in winz
<tdk200> giadosa ma fai così che pc ubuntu hai?
<Giadosa> come che pc ubuntu ho??!!
<Giadosa> intendi il sistema?
<tdk200> sisi
<Giadosa> 13.10 64 bit
<tdk200> scusami
<tdk200> a quindi il pc è una buona macchina ram???
<tdk200> ram quanta ne hai?
<Giadosa> boo
<tdk200> azz
<Giadosa> mi sa 4 giga? puo essere?
<tdk200> può darsi
<jester-> che centra la ram col tema
<Giadosa> faccio sudo slhw?
<tdk200> buon per te
<jester-> Giadosa: free -m
<tdk200> Giadosa: scheda video??
<Giadosa> ibrida, intel nvidia
<tdk200> umm
<tdk200> fai così mettici u cairo dock e lascia perdere i temi
<jester-> Giadosa: hai installato il drivero bombalii?
<tdk200> driveroooo:D ahuuahua
<inesperto> buongiorno, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04.04 lts per la prima volta ma non mi funge l'audio tramite hdmi.... la scheda audio è una radeon hd pro/xt 2350/2400 series...help...
<Giadosa> giada@Linuxxx:~$ free -m              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached Mem:          3656       2193       1463          0         88       1179 -/+ buffers/cache:        924       2732 Swap:         3797          0       3797 giada@Linuxxx:~$ ^C giada@Linuxxx:~$
<tdk200> Giadosa: !paste
<jester-> inesperto: penso sia il driver che non supporta
<jester-> !paste | Giadosa
<ubot-it> Giadosa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giadosa> jester-: si ho installato ma non funziona...infatti son giorni che cerco qualcuno tra voi che mi assiste per questo bumlbebee
<jester-> cosa hai installato
<inesperto> che devo fare?
<jester-> inesperto: provare la live 13.10
<Giadosa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6949312/
<jester-> ch ha driver piu recenti
<Giadosa> jester-:  non riesco a seguirti, c'è troppo traffico
<Giadosa> aspe che rileggo
<Giadosa> ok...ho installato i drivers bumblebee dal wiki
<Giadosa> sotto consiglio di Krabador
<jester-> Giadosa: ne hai 4 o piu ma se non setti nel bios large memory support non ne vede poi 3..6
<jester-> Giadosa: sai che non è automatico?
<Giadosa> e che devo settare? dimmi te...son entrata + volte nel bios ma non trovo da poter settare nulla
<jester-> devi lanciare il programma con opzione
<Giadosa> ecco, jester- , dimmi tu come si fa x favore
<jester-> Giadosa: non c'è unbios uguale ad un altro
<Giadosa> nel mio non compaiono le periferiche ardware, tantomeno si possono modificare
<jester-> devi entrare e recare tipo large suppot ram o memory
<inesperto> jester: scusa l'ignoranza ma per live cosa intendi
<inesperto> la 13.10 64 bit?
<Giadosa> jester-: me lo sn scritta.....dopo riavvio e provo
<Giadosa> però x quanto riguarda bumblebee cosa devo fare?
<jester-> Giadosa: per es da terminale optirun firefox
<jester-> allora usa la invidia
<jester-> pare che dalla 14.04 sarà automatico
<mogwai_> già mi dice 54.543318 via irc not avaiable.....The system is running in low-graphics mode/ your screen, graphics card, and input device setting could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself....
<inesperto> ma non si puo scaricare solo il driver per la scheda audio come per windows?
<jester-> mogwai_: non riesce a identificare la scheda, metterà una risoluzione bassa
<mogwai_> no si schianta proprio...
<jester-> inesperto: ati fornisce solo driver per schede recenti, il resto lo fa la comunità
<giadosa_> jester ma che mi hai fatto fare? è sparito tutto e mi ha cambiato persino le icone dal browser...e poi ha rilevato un errore...comunque ti pasto cio che è venuto
<giadosa_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giadosa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6949357/
<mogwai_> cos adevo fare secondo voi? buttare ne cesso il pc?
<giadosa_> mogwai_:  ottima soluzione :D
<inesperto> jester e la comunità cosa pu fare per me?
<jester-> mogwai_: se non la identifica bisogna farli un xorg.conf
<giadosa_> jester-:
<mogwai_> bene jester, come si fa?
<jester-> mogwai_: secondo me è troppo obsoleto il pc
<Giadosa_> jester-:
<Giadosa_> mi hai letta prima?
<jester-> Giadosa_:  fa vedere dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mogwai_> jester ma secondo te non esiste una versione che supporti sta merda di pc?
<jester-> mogwai_: che roba è
<Giadosa_> jester-: dopo quella verifica che mi hai fatto fare sul browser mi compaiono 2 nick adesso nella lista
<Giadosa_> :/
<jester-> meglio di uno
<mogwai_> jester ora con xubuntu mi fa accedere con F6... cosa devo selezionare dal menu?
<Giadosa_> no dai, che cacchio è successo? ma poi mi si son cambiate le icone sul browser
<jester-> nomodeset
<jester-> Giadosa_: sei da webchat e hai avviato altro ff
<Giadosa_> cos'è ff???
<jester-> firefox
<jester-> usa xchat
<jester-> apri un gioco con optirun
<Giadosa> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giadosa> jester-:  guarda http://imagebin.org/293958
<Giadosa> dopo quella cosa che mi hai fatto fare
<jester-> chiudi firefox che va a posto
<Giadosa> ok
<jester-> e poi riaprilo con optirun
<mogwai_> jester, seleziono nomodeset e poi? viene la croce di fianco a nomodeset
<jester-> mogwai_: deve essere abilitao
<jester-> guarda se c'è altro tasto per la grafica
<jester-> e metti minima o simile
<mogwai_> jester acpi=off/noapic/nolapic/edd=on/nodmraid/solo softaware liber....queste le opzioni menu
<jester-> mogwai_: c'è anche nomodeset
<mogwai_> chipset amd k8  imc ecc disabled
<mogwai_> jester una volta selezionato nomodeset che faccio?
<jester-> provi ad avviare orova ubuntu
<jester-> prova
<mogwai_> ok
<mogwai_> jester viene fuori la scritta di prima mi dice 54.543318 via irc not avaiable.poi schermo nero
<mogwai_> e tutto tace
<mogwai_> help jester!
<mogwai_> nessuno mi da una mano?
<krabador> mogwai_, che cpu / ram / scheda video ?
<mogwai_> Krabador Il computer è un Packard Bell, Easy Note, 32 bit, 768 MB di ram, Processore AMD Sempron (tm) Processor 3000+, Scheda video VIA/S3G UniChr
<gale_> Buonasera!
<mogwai_> Krabador ci sei?
<krabador> mogwai_, quale ubuntu stai cercando di far partire
<mogwai_> li ho provati tutti!! xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu....
<gale_> Domanda: su codeblocks come si compila per ubuntu server ?
<mogwai_> che dici jrabador? ho qualche speranza?
<mogwai_> non esiste qualche versione obsoleta
<mogwai_> che giri di sicuro?
<mogwai_> se gira quella porcheria di xp...
<Riccardone> mogwai_: il tuo pc non mi sembra tanto porcheria, con Lubuntu ci vai alla grande e sicuramente è meglio di xp :)
<mogwai_> Grazie riccarone  ma il problema è che nn riesco a installare un bel nulla...anche la sola prova non parte
<mogwai_> schermo nero e prima messaggio 54.543318 via irc not avaiable
<krabador> mogwai_, lubuntu 13.10 ti da lo stesso problema?
<mogwai_> krabador- sì
<mogwai_> c'è una soluzione?
<mogwai_> davvero nn so più dove battere la testa
<filss> Salve, ho un problema con Ubuntu desktop 13.10 dopo l'installazione ho dettato un RAID 1 formato da due dischi il problema si pone quando dopo aver rebootato grub mi dice che non trova i moduli raid e mdraid ho aggiunto  la GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES corrispondente in /etc/default/grub e fatto update-grub ma continua a non trovarli c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi
<krabador> mogwai_, va nel bios a vedere le impostazioi acpi
<mogwai_> ok
<mogwai_> krabador, sono nel bios cosa devo cercare?
<mogwai_> system? Memory?
<mogwai_> cosa vuoi sapere?
<krabador> acpi
<krabador> che trovi nel power management
<mogwai_> krabador non c'è power management nel bios....
<krabador> mogwai_, è un notebook?
<mogwai_> si
<krabador> mogwai_, cerca a riguardo di acpi e vedi cosa c'è
<mogwai_> ide setting/ shared memory/apic-ioapic mode sono le opzioni del menu advanced
<mogwai_> acpi nn c'è da nessuna parte
<mogwai_> quindi?? krabador che faccio?
<krabador> mogwai_, adesso che supporto di ubuntu hai?
<mogwai_> lubuntu 13.10/xubuntu/ e l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<mogwai_> anche edubuntu
<krabador> li hai tutti?
<mogwai_> nessuno funziona
<mogwai_> si
<krabador> mi dici quale hai adesso?
<krabador> hai dvd di ognuna di esse?
<mogwai_> lubuntu 13.10
<mogwai_> sì dvd
<krabador> allora, fa partire in boot, selezione acpi=off e nomodeset, con f6 e fa partire "prova ubuntu"
<mogwai_> ok
<jester-> 3.10 ha poca retrocompatibilità
<krabador> si, ne hanno tagliata un po'
<jester-> 12.04
<jester-> che ha ancora qualche anno di supporto
<mogwai_> apparsa la solita schermatina azzurra con lubuntu13.10 ora il dvd sta macinando....
<mogwai_> ora schermatina nera nera e dvd che nn gira più.....
<krabador> in ogni caso, aspetta, che, non è proprio un fulmine
<mogwai_>  mi consigliate di installare la 12.04? Krabador io aspetto ma tutto tace
<jester-> mogwai_: il consiglio è di provare
<krabador> mogwai_, no, la 12.04 di lubuntu è fuori dal supoorto
<mogwai_> da dove la scarico questa versione sempre dal solito sito?
<krabador> mogwai_, ma puoi provare xubuntu 12.04
<jester-> mogwai_: xubuntu che lubunutu non è piu supportata
<krabador> che è ancora supportata
<mogwai_> Latest LTS release: 12.04, Precise Pangolin sarebbe questa?
<krabador> si
<jester-> mogwai_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/
<jester-> i386
<mogwai_> grazie
<mogwai_> questa? xubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> si non penso che hai cpu a 64bit
<mogwai_> e no!
<krabador> mogwai_, prova comunque a far ripartire il supporto di lubuntu , con noapic e nomodeset selezionati
<mogwai_> magari scarico il torrent che è piu veloce
<jester-> fa lo stesso
<mogwai_> ora mentre scarica provo
<mogwai_> una volta selezionati premo esc giusto?
<jester-> clicchi e basta
<mogwai_> e una volta selezionati per uscire da f6 ed andare sul menu prova lubuntu devo schiacciare esc
<mogwai_> se no nn mi lascia uscire
<krabador> mogwai_, assicurati che siano selezionati
<mogwai_> solita roba
<mogwai_> schermo nero
<krabador> mogwai_, per favore, sempre al boot del supporto, puoi dirmi cosa hai in f4?
<mogwai_> modalità
<krabador> mogwai_, che voci?
<mogwai_> normale, usa disco di aggiornamento driver, installazione oem per assemblatori
<mogwai_> krabador...
<krabador> mogwai_, prova nolapic e nomodeset, se non va o provi la alternate di lubuntu  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall
<krabador> oppure provi xubuntu 12.04
<inesperto> ciao
<inesperto> avrei bisogno di assistenza
<inesperto> ho installato ubunto 13.10 ma l'audio tramite hdmi non funge
<inesperto> la scheda  è una radeon hd 3450
<krabador> inesperto, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk , va all'ultima tab a destra,e dimmi che cosa è visualizzato
<inesperto> ok
<gale_> su codeblocks da ubuntu desktop come si compila per ubuntu server ?
<mogwai_> ragazzi con il 12.4 funzionaaaaaaa
<mogwai_> se funziona la versione prova posso installarlo giusto?
<krabador> mogwai_, si
<krabador> mogwai_, perfettamente
<inesperto> krabador:il tab sarebbe driver aggiuntivi?
<mogwai_> grazie mooolte
<krabador> inesperto, si
<inesperto> nessun driver disponibile
<mogwai_> ci si può accontentare della 12.4 no?
<inesperto> krabado:nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<krabador> inesperto, la macchina è connessa ad internet?
<krabador> mogwai_, per il momento si
<inesperto> yes
<krabador> inesperto, allora sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<gale_> grazie lo stesso
<krabador> modifica GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""      in      GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="radeon.audio=1"     poi    sudo update-grub
<tdk200> hu
<tdk200> hu
<inesperto> krabador:dal terminale?
<krabador> inesperto, tutto dal terminale
<krabador> sudo gedit , ti aprirà l'editor di testo
<krabador> segui quanto detto, salva correttamente la modifica
<krabador> poi prosegui
<mogwai_> grazie ragazzi
<mogwai_> vi saluto
<tdk200> chau
<krabador> buon sistema
<mogwai_> grazie ancora
<tdk200> hudsnavj
<tdk200> is gone?
<krabador> tdk200, c'è nella lista nick?
<tdk200> nu
<tdk200> :P
<inesperto> krabador:fatto...adesso dovrebbe funzionare? o c'è altro?
<tdk200> quindi è andato
<tdk200> hudsnavj:
<tdk200> allora che dice'
<krabador> inesperto, hai fatto sudo update grub ?
<krabador> !pastebin | inesperto
<ubot-it> inesperto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> manda il risultato di sudo update-grub, qui
<inesperto> krabador: sto usando un'altro pc per la chat..un attimo
<inesperto> krabador: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6949897/
<krabador> inesperto, ok, riavvia e prova
<inesperto> krabador: se funziona voglio la tua foto per farci un ingrandimento in camera..ahahah
<krabador> inesperto, prova, stando attento ai settaggi audio, e che il software che usi, usi l'uscita giusta
<inesperto> <krabador> allora mi ha creato  hdmi/displayport sapphire hd 2400 pro audio device che prima non c'era...cliccando su suono di prova...non si sente nulla...il tv ha il volume al massimo....
<krabador> inesperto, fa usare l'uscita al software di riproduzione
<inesperto> youtube?
<inesperto> <krabador> in piu youtube va velocissimo...
<inesperto> <krabador> il video scorre velocissimo
<inesperto> <krabador> 2 secondi alla volta
<krabador> inesperto, seleziona l'uscita e prova a fargliela direttamente vedere all'avvio
<krabador> inesperto, prova poi a lanciare un video da un software come vlc, assicurandoti che usi quell'uscita audio
<inesperto> <krabador> ci provo
<inesperto> <krabador> per quanto riguarda lo scorrimento veloce del tubo?
<STEF____> hi
<STEF____> salve non capisco come  si scarica os di ubuntu
<krabador> inesperto, non dipende da quell'impostazione
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> ho due hd in uno ho ubuntu 13.10 e nell altro vorrei installare win 7
<ziobardi> dal bios posso decidere con quale o.s avviare
<ziobardi> se intallo win 7 posso incorrere in qualche problema con ubuntu ?
<krabador> si, , sovrascrive l'mbr
<krabador> se vuoi un dual boot , devi ripristinare l'mbr
<krabador> altrimenti puoi da bios selezionare il boot ogni volta
<ziobardi> come riprisino im mbr
<krabador> se i dischi sono separati, puoi selezionare il boot da bios ogni volta
<krabador> oppure se vuoi un menu in cui scegliere quale sistema usare, devi seguire
<krabador> !grub | ziobardi
<ubot-it> ziobardi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> il wiki di ripristino
<ziobardi> ok ho capito
<inesperto> <krabador> non parte nulla
<krabador> inesperto, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, da terminale
<inesperto> <krabador> fatto
<krabador> inesperto, che cosa fa?
<inesperto> 85 86 87 % in attesa degli header
<inesperto> <krabador> mi chiede se continuare e che è necessario scaricate 107 mb
<krabador> fallo fare
<inesperto> 20%
<inesperto> <krabador> mentre lavora il terminale faccio una domanda...ma non esiste una sorta di teamviewer per ubuntu per dare assistenza da remoto?
<krabador> esiste teamviewer
<krabador> ed altre soluzioni
<inesperto> in caso non riuscissimo cosi potrei utilizzarle con te?
<krabador> inesperto, preferisco di no, al momento non è tra le opzioni di questo canale
<tdk200> we ciao a tutti
<inesperto> <krabador>ok...non vorrrei solo rinunciare ad usare ubuntu per via di questo problema che per me è bloccante...
<krabador> inesperto, ubuntu 13.10 ?
<inesperto> si l'ultima scaricabile.... perche mi hanno suggerito sul canale di scaricare quella che è piu aggiornata
<krabador> si
<inesperto> <krabador> ha finito...
<krabador> inesperto, riavvia e riprova
<inesperto> <krabador> ok
<inesperto> <krabador> non funziona...
<krabador> inesperto, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+files/oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201402140758%7Eubuntu13.10.1_all.deb
<krabador> scarica questo
<krabador> inesperto, poi apri il terminale , ti collochi nella cartella in cui hai scaricato questo file
<inesperto> come faccio a collocarmi nella cartella...
<krabador> inesperto, il browser ti chiede dove scaricare le cose, o installa automaticamente da qualche parte?
<krabador> *scarica
<inesperto> mi fa scegliere se installarlo con software centre o save file
<krabador> inesperto, save file
<inesperto> ok
<inesperto> <krabador.....
<krabador> inesperto, hai scaricato=?
<inesperto> <krabador> si
<krabador> inesperto, adesso apri il terminale, fai cd Scaricati, manda ls, e vedi se il file è li dentro
<inesperto> <krabador> si ce
<inesperto> <krabador> ok
<krabador> inesperto, allora adesso sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto
<krabador> inesperto, nel momento in cui ti trovi a scrivere il nome del pacchetto
<krabador> inizia a scrivere 3 o 4 lettere
<krabador> poi premi tab e lui autocompleta il nome
<inesperto> comando non trovato
<inesperto> ok fatto
<krabador> inesperto, sudo dpkg -i nome_del_pacchetti
<krabador> inesperto, manda un pastebin di questo comando
<krabador> !pastebin | inesperto
<ubot-it> inesperto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<inesperto> <krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950362/
<inesperto> ecco qua
<krabador> inesperto, perfetto, adesso riavvia, e riprova
<inesperto> ok
<inesperto> <krabador> niente
<inesperto> non funzionaa
<krabador> inesperto, sicuro di avere perfettamente l'uscita selezionata?
<krabador> inesperto, manda alsamixer da terminale
<inesperto> scusa un attimo ma con ul cavo dvi/hdmi l'audio funziona mi sta venendo questo dubbio...
<inesperto> <krabador> fatto
<krabador> inesperto, che cavo stai usando?
<krabador> inesperto, in alsamixer verifica che l'uscita non sia in mute
<inesperto> dalla pc parte un dvi che si sdoppia in hdmi e vga
<inesperto> <krabador> quindi dvi inserito nella scheda del pc e hdmi nel tv...
<krabador> inesperto, non è quella l'uscita
<inesperto> <krabador>???????????????????????????????'
<krabador> il dvi gestisce solo il video
<inesperto> <krabador>noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<inesperto> quindi per vedermi un film ????????????????????????????
<krabador> l'hdmi del pc, deve essere proprio l'hdmi
<krabador> inesperto, che uscite hai nel pc
<inesperto> dvi....:-) e vga ma il televisore ha solo hdmi.... o component
<krabador> dovresti entrare in component,
<inesperto> nel tv e nel pc invece?
<krabador> oppure cerchi un modo per entrare nell'hdmi del televisore, dal normale line out audio del pc
<krabador> inesperto, trovi una cosa del genere http://www.ocloja.com.br/ecommerce_site/arquivos5454/arquivos/1373891200_1.jpg
<inesperto> <krabador> ok sono un pirla...perfetto scusa....per quanto riguarda youtube che gira in riproduzione veloce?
<krabador> e ti fai un cavo per utilizzare il line out audio, per sfruttare
<krabador> inesperto, non puo' essere causato dalla modifica fatta in grub
<inesperto> da cosa puo essere dovuto.. sicuramente le modifiche di oggi non centrano nulla lo faceva anche prima
<krabador> ma puoi tranquillamente , da terminale sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> modifichi   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="radeon.audio=1"      in     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii, e vedi che succede
<inesperto> <krabador> grazie mille comunque e scusa...ma almeno oggi qualcosina l'ho imparata..grazie ancora...
<krabador> inesperto, la prossima volta, sii chiaro con quello che fai prima di avere un problema
<krabador> inesperto, non è questione di "inesperienza"
<inesperto> <krabador> hai ragione
<inesperto> grazie ancora buona serata
<krabador> ciao
<inesperto> ciao
<hudsnavj> scusate
<hudsnavj> dovrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc
<hudsnavj> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare alcune delucidazioni sulle partizioni, visto che vorrei affiancarlo a windows senza fare danno? :D
<hudsnavj> grazie
<akis24> sera
<krabador> hudsnavj, che pc, e che win c'è all'interno?
<krabador> hudsnavj, in canale, per favore
<hudsnavj> d'accordo
<hudsnavj> windows 7 starter
<hudsnavj> è un netbook hp
<krabador> hudsnavj, allora, per netbook, la piu' indicata è lubunut
<krabador> lubuntu
<hudsnavj> ho scelto xubuntu
<hudsnavj> dovrebbe andar bene
<krabador> hudsnavj, chiedi consiglio , se sai già cosa fare?
<hudsnavj> ma il consiglio non era sulla distribuzione
<hudsnavj> ma su come fare il partizionamento
<krabador> !gparted | hudsnavj
<ubot-it> hudsnavj: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<hudsnavj> grazie lo stesso...
<krabador> hudsnavj, oppure fai partire il supporto di installazione, fai partire l'installazione,e ti verrà chiesto come installare, troverai varie opzioni, tra cui "affianca a windows"
<hudsnavj> ed è quello che ho fatto
<krabador> e che cosa è successo?
<hudsnavj> ora ci sono già 4 partizioni
<krabador> !imagebin | hudsnavj
<ubot-it> hudsnavj: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hudsnavj> una da 18gb che è quella di recovery
<hudsnavj> altre due da 100-200MB
<hudsnavj> e poi quella di windows di 230gb
<hudsnavj> devo ridurre la dimensione di questa?
<krabador> hudsnavj, se scegli "affianca" successivamente hai una schermata in cui ti fa scegliere quanto spazio dare a ubuntu . con conseguente spazio rimanente di win
<hudsnavj> mi ha chiesto: Questo computer ha installato più di un sistema operativo. Come procedere? Cancella il disco e installa Xubuntu oppure Altro
<hudsnavj> ho fatto Altro
<hudsnavj> e mi appare l'elenco delle partizioni
<krabador> allora "ed è quello che ho fatto" ?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica#Partizionamento
<hudsnavj> mh no non c'era questa grafica
<hudsnavj> soltanto le due opzioni che ho elencato
<krabador> hudsnavj, xubuntu 13.10 ?
<hudsnavj> sì
<krabador> non hai avuto questa,   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=install_03_precise.png    quindi ?
<hudsnavj> no, m'ha detto che è installato più di un sistema operativo
<krabador> hudsnavj, allora, carica lo stesso supporto con "prova xubuntu"
<krabador> una volta dentro, apri gparted, ridimensioni la partizione win
<hudsnavj> ok
<krabador> hudsnavj, già che ci sei, manda una schermata di gparted, quando l'hai aperto
<krabador> !imagebin | hudsnavj
<ubot-it> hudsnavj: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<hudsnavj> ok finalmente è tornato indietro
<hudsnavj> da dove lo apro gparted (scusa l'ignoranza)
<Riccardone> hudsnavj: da terminale, scrivi gparted ...
<krabador> sudo gparted
<Tosca> hi there
<Tosca> qualuno mi sapreppe dare una mano? ho un problema con il wireless
<sh0t> ragazzi scusate qualcuno di voi ha fastweb?
<Tosca> da quando ho cambiato rutter non riesco a collegarmici via wifi
<Tosca> no
<sh0t> come faccio a impostare da Ubuntu la password WPA? I recnici non l'hanno settata
<sh0t> forse non è il posto adatto per chiedere lo so però non so dove chiedere...
<akis24> !chat | Tosca sh0t
<ubot-it> Tosca sh0t: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hudsnavj> imagebin.org/294001
<hudsnavj> dovrebbe essere questo
<krabador> allora devi ridimensionare /dev/sda2
<hudsnavj> ok quanto mi consigli di togliere?
<krabador> 20, 30 giga al massimo
<hudsnavj> mh
<hudsnavj> non mi fa fare resize
<krabador> hudsnavj, è montata
<krabador> smontala
<krabador> e te lo fa fare
<hudsnavj> ok l'ho ridimensionata, ma mi dice che non posso creare più di 4 partizioni primarie
<akis24> hudsnavj: infatti solo quattro partizioni primarie al massimo è possibile creare
<hudsnavj> ok quindi come posso fare? :(
<akis24> hudsnavj: di solito se ne elimina una poi si crea una partizione estesa e li si creano le altre partizioni  ma dipende caso per caso
<hudsnavj> asp avevo postato lo screenshot
<hudsnavj> vediamo se recupero il link
<akis24> hudsnavj: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<hudsnavj> imagebin.org/294001   akis24
<akis24> hudsnavj: e come posti i link in quel modo...
<hudsnavj> ok ma ho già 4 partizioni primarie
<hudsnavj> ...
<hudsnavj> http://imagebin.org/294001 :D
<akis24> hudsnavj: hai uefi
<hudsnavj> cos'è
<trustytharkde> sera a tutti
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<akis24> hudsnavj: la vedo critica qualsiasi partizione tocchi potresti perdere dati che ti servono
<hudsnavj> quella meno importante sembrerebbe hp tools
<akis24> hudsnavj: ti serve se vuoi recuperare sistema nel caso di problemi
<akis24> e comunque sono solo 100 mega circa
<hudsnavj> vabbè ma così rimuoverei una partizione primaria
<hudsnavj> e potrei crearne un'altra
<akis24> hudsnavj: si ma che ci fai con 100 mega ?
<hudsnavj> ma ho ridotto anche la partizione C
<hudsnavj> rimuovendo quell'altra da 100mega (primaria) non posso creare una partizione estesa con lo spazio che ho ricavato? (30GB?)
<akis24> sullo screen che ho io non si vede
<hudsnavj> l'ho fatto dopo, pardon ^^
<hudsnavj> sembra una cosa fatta apposta da hp
<hudsnavj> per impedirmi di installare un secondo so
<akis24> hudsnavj: si potresti comunque poi come accedi alla partizione dove hai il sistema da recuperare ?
<hudsnavj> sì il problema è che non so cosa ci sia in questa partizione
<hudsnavj> se i programmini inutili che hp ti installa (giochi e assistenze varie)
<hudsnavj> oppure qualcosa di più importante
<akis24> hudsnavj: la recovery contiene la prima installazione di win che hai trovato sul pc ..
<hudsnavj> le altre non le posso rimuovere di certo
<hudsnavj> sì, e onestamente essendo un netbook, non vorrei toglierla
<akis24> hudsnavj: infatti meglio lasciarla anche perche' se serve almeno uno lo ripristini di sistema
<Giadascola> ciao, vorrei configurare bumblebee, mi date una mano per favore?
<hudsnavj> system e c non si toccano
<akis24> hudsnavj: le altre due abbiamo detto che servono...
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti, sto cercando di copiare la cartella .mozilla su una penna usb, ma mi da degli errori. Dice che il file system non supporta i collegamenti...e qualcos'altro. perchè?
<hudsnavj> ...eh
<akis24> Valgio63: forse dice link simbolici ..
<Valgio63> esatto! come faccio a copiarlo? da una live?
<akis24> Valgio63: ignora il messaggio e continua se vuoi copiarlo ma vorrei capire a che scopo ?
<Valgio63> Altrimenti insegnatemi ocome esportare segnalibri, password etc. in modo da rimettere tutto sul pc nuofnuofo!
<Valgio63> Di solito basta copiare la cartella .mozilla, è tutto l'!
<Valgio63> idem per Thunderbird e xchat
<Giadascola> akis mi puoi aiutare tu ?
<Giadascola> mi leggete?
<akis24> Valgio63: nella /home/mozilla/firefox/ xxxxxx.default la copi e hai tutto
<Valgio63> Spetta che guardo
<akis24> Valgio63: oppure cerca se sui componenti aggiuntivi trovi qualcosa per fare backup
<akis24> Giadascola: serve qualcuno esperto
<Valgio63> Bella idea! non ci avevo proprio pensato. Guardo e poi ti dico.
<akis24> Valgio63: stessa cosa per thunderbird anche li cartella default..
<Valgio63> akis24, ne ho due di xxxx.default
<Valgio63> scusa....ter!!!
<Valgio63> tre non ter!
<Valgio63> oopps! Quattro!
<akis24> Valgio63: avrai trasferito le cartelle altre volte penso
<Valgio63> Forse una
<akis24> Valgio63: di solito è una sola
<akis24> Valgio63: dipende da quale usa al momento non saprei di solito si copia il contenuto non la cartella
<Valgio63> La più recente è di adesso
<Giadascola> akis24:  mi spieghi come mai se entro da ubuntu.org vedo attivi tutti i nick in lista e da thunderbind invece li vedo tutti ma posso interagire solo con alcuni? quelli attivi son colorati e gli altri tutti grigi
<akis24> Giadascola: quelli in grigio sono in away
<Giadascola> ok grazie
<akis24> !chat | all
<ubot-it> all: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio63> akis24, direi che la cartella è decisamente la più recente, copio quella. poi al limite ti riaggiorno dopo che avrò installato Ubuntu sul nuovo Pc. Ci sentiamo e grazie!
<akis24> di nulla
<hudsnavj> akis24 quindi cosa posso fare?
<hudsnavj> non si può ad esempio convertire una di queste partizioni in logica?
<akis24> hudsnavj: no
<hudsnavj> dovrà pur esserci una soluzione però
<akis24> !chat | hudsnavj
<ubot-it> hudsnavj: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hudsnavj> ??
<hudsnavj> che significa?
<Valgio63> akis24, non è che tutte le volte che si aggiorna firefox xrea un nuovo profilo?
<akis24> hudsnavj: la soluzione è rinunciare a qualcosa
<Giadascola> akis24: dici che c vuole 1 esperto...bè mi pare che tu lo sia
<hudsnavj> ok magari non me ne intenderò molto, però non sono un ritardato :D
<akis24> Valgio63: ti ripeto per trasferire basta copiare il contenuto della cartella non la cartella intera insieme a un altra...
<hudsnavj> l'ho capito che devo eliminarne una
<hudsnavj> ma quale
<hudsnavj> recovery mi consente di ripristinare il pc allo stato iniziale
<Valgio63> akis24,ok grazie e bounanotte!
<akis24> hudsnavj: sono collegate come devo dirtelo se togli la cartella tools non accedi alla revocery ecc
<akis24> recovery*
<Giadascola> dimmi solo questo: posso reinstallare il pacchetto bumblebee ?
<hudsnavj> ok quindi non posso installare ubuntu...
<Giadascola> e per attivarlo come si fa?
<Giadascola> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giadascola> akis24: puoi x cortesia dedicarmi un secondo anche a me? guarda, faccio da sola però almeno x favore dimmi come posso vedere che scheda nvidia ho
<akis24> hudsnavj: basta decidere che fare e allora fai tutto  ma la botte piena e moglie ubriaca non si puo'
<Giadascola> c'è una gestione sistema su ubjntu a parte sudo slhw?
<Giadascola> vorrei scaricare e attivare bumblebee
<akis24> Giadascola: bisogna che leggi un pochino eh le guide credo te l'abbiano date
<hudsnavj> ma qua si tratta solo di installare due sistemi operativi sullo stesso pc
<hudsnavj> non mi sembra una cosa proibitiva
<akis24> hudsnavj: fallo allora
<Giadascola> e daiie....si si la guida già ce la ho sotto mano ma mica mi dice passo passo che fare, anche perchè la guida si basa sulla versione 12.04 e io son 13.10
<Giadascola> perciò la guida nn la seguo
<hudsnavj> e come lo faccio
<hudsnavj> se non mi fa creare una nuova partizione
<akis24> hudsnavj: e decidi che togliere  se no ci giri sempre intorno
<Giadascola> dimmi solo il comando x vedere la scheda video nvidia, ti prego!
<hudsnavj> ma la mia domanda è questa
<hudsnavj> cosa posso togliere?
<akis24> Giadascola: lspci | grep VGA
<akis24> hudsnavj: con gparted ma lo fai a tuo rischio
<Giadascola> grazie, solo che mi da la Intel...x vedere la nVIDIA?
<akis24> hudsnavj: hai detto [21:42:44] <hudsnavj> system e c non si toccano quali restano ????
<hudsnavj> hp_tools e recovery
<Giadascola> akis24:  NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev ff)
<Giadascola> di tutte ste sigle quale è il mio modello?? :(
<akis24> hudsnavj: hai la risposta .. se le togli o una o l'altra o tutte e due niente piu' recupero sistema
<Giadascola> nulla da fare....a akis24 piace hudsnavj....meglio che vado tanto non aiutate
<Giadascola> grazie lo stesso
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> non riesco a formattare un hd in formato ntfs
<Giadascola> solo una domandina veloce, vi prego IUTATEMI..devo rimuovere la vecchia versione di bubmlebee e installare un altro pacchetto: domanda 1- come rimuovo bumblebee. 2- qual'è il comando x installare i pacchetti. 3- come aggiungo i drivers xchè funzioni?
<Giadascola> per favore rispondetemi
<cybernova> ziobardi, cioè che problema ti da?
<ziobardi> in quel hd avevo win 7 che non partiva allora ho formattato in ntfs ho fatto partire il cd  ma mi dice che non puo installare win 7
<cybernova> !chat | ziobardi
<ubot-it> ziobardi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ziobardi> ok grazie a tutti
<Giadascola> sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319 nvidia-prime è giusta?
<Giadascola> grazie in anticipo
<jester-> Giadascola: 2 achede?
<Giadascola> si
<jester-> !graficaibrida | Giadascola
<ubot-it> Giadascola: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<jester-> personalemnte preferisco bombalee he è piu stabile
<Giadascola> ci son gia stata jester-  solo che non riesco a installare da wiki perchè non mi funziona il gestore pachetti
<Giadascola> per questo che ho cercato il comando in rete
<Giadascola> a me ha consigliato krabador di installare bubmlebee
<jester-> Giadascola: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Giadascola: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Giadascola> jester-:  preferisco non fare casino perchè sono entrata in synaptic e ho rimosso manualmente i 3 pacchetti che avevo installati e ora voglio installari da capo
<jester-> poi devi comunque lanciare il programma con: otirun nomeprogramma
<jester-> Giadascola: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> o fallo da synaptic
<Giadascola> jester-:  per la versione 13.10 da un altro comando....
<Giadascola> guarda
<Giadascola> aspè se ci riesco
<Giadascola> er poter sfruttare la tecnologia Optimus tramite il pacchetto nvidea-prime è necessario:
<Giadascola>     Installare i driver nvidia-319.
<Giadascola>     Quindi installare il pacchetto nvidia-prime.
<Giadascola> questo sulle versioni di ubuntu 13.10
<Axel___> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno ha idea di come si può rimuovere l'account guest da Ubuntu 13.10?
<jester-> Giadascola: bumblebee-nvidia  se li prende per dipendenza
<Giadascola> come si può verificare se è installata o no?
<Axel___> (con l'Ubuntu Software Center (?))
<jester-> Giadascola: installi bumblebee-nvidia  e vedi che si prende il resto se hai rimosso
<Giadascola> ok faccio ora...proviamo
<Axel___> scusate se ripeto, qualcuno sà se si può rimuovere l'account guest? Almeno impedire l'accesso
<Giadascola> qui parla di PRIMUS e non PRIME e non accenna a drivers 319
<Giadascola> ha installato
<Giadascola> ora che devo fare jester- ?
<jester-> Giadascola: riavviare
<Giadascola> ok
<Giadascola> jester-:  eccomi
<Giadascola> però inwiki diceva di installare nvidia-prime
<jester-> Giadascola: ci sono 2 metodi
<jester-> il bombali e il prime
<jester-> il bomba è piu stabile
<Giadascola> che significa che è stabile?
<jester-> ce funziona magari con un filo meno di prestazioni ma non fa scherzi da prete
<Giadascola> ok, capito...e ora devo lanciarlo hai detto, come si fa?
<Giadascola> ah mentre facevo l'installazione nel temrinale un messaggio diceva di fare auto remove per eliminare un pacchetto che nn serve piu
<Giadascola> devo farlo?
<jester-> optirun nomeprogramma
<Giadascola> quindi: optirun nvidia-bumblebee?
<jester-> no optirun firefox
<jester-> o altro programma
<Giadascola> ????
<Giadascola> ma non riguarda la scheda video??
<jester-> a parte che per ff intel basta e avanza
<Giadascola> ma io voglio che faccia da sola
<Giadascola> ho letto su wiki che
<jester-> optirun dice al sistena di passare al driver invidia
<Giadascola> la prime infatti si autogestisce
<jester-> no
<Giadascola> c'è scritto sul sito
<jester-> lo farà dalla 14.04
<jester-> linka
<Giadascola> ok aspè, se la ritrovo
<Giadascola> non la ritrovo
<Giadascola> comunque se volessi usare sempre nvidia?
<jester-> non si puo
<jester-> e sarebbe controprocente
<Giadascola> ma io posso scegliere un uso fisso? ad esempio x grafica e film nvidia e il resto intel? però senza tutte le volte fare autorun
<Giadascola> optirun*
<jester-> Giadascola: cosa usi per guardare i film
<Giadascola> video lan e streaming hd
<Giadascola> streaming hd intendo film in streaming in rete
<jester-> lancerai da terminale optirun vlc e poi apri il film
<jester-> o optirun firefox se usi il browser
<jester-> Giadascola: comunque se hanno aggiornato che è automatico lo fai partire normale  poi verifiche che usi nvidia con lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> se compare nvidia vuol dire che il driver è in uso
<Giadascola> però su wiki c'è scritto di installare a parte i drivers 319 se no non va
<Giadascola> comunque ci provo
<Giadascola> aspetta
<Giadascola> jester-:  se digito nel terminale: lsmod | grep nvidia non accade proprio niente...torna al mio nome
<jester-> Giadascola: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Giadascola> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Giadascola:  se è automatico scatta quando serve
<Giadascola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6951466/
<jester-> Giadascola: avevi detto che avevi rimosso tutto
<Giadascola> no io ti avevo detto che era rimasto qualcosa
<Giadascola> ma tu mi hai detto di installare lo stesso
<Giadascola> che poi x dipendenza riprendeva cio che avevo tolto
<Giadascola> una cosa simile mi hai detto :D
<jester-> Giadascola: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current nvidia-304
<jester-> Giadascola: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<Giadascola> mi dice rimozione non possibile...problemi con le dipendenze
<Giadascola> vuoi che pasto?
<jester-> si
<Giadascola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6951482/
<jester-> Giadascola: secondo me è a posto cosi
<jester-> bombalee usa il 304
<Giadascola> ma è scritto che mancano pacchetti?!
<jester-> no
<Giadascola> scusa jester- , ma se volessi togliere la versione 304 perchè non si puo???
<jester-> Giadascola: allora togli il bombalee e tutto il resto nvidia
<Giadascola> ok si
<jester-> e installi il prime
<Giadascola> come si fa
<Giadascola> no aspetta, dopo si può rimettere quello che dici tu
<Giadascola> o no?
<Giadascola> sto bombalee...
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia  nvidia-*
<Giadascola> ohh che casini, aspè che pasto
<Giadascola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6951498/
<Giadascola> non mi fa fare nulla
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia
<krabador> sudo dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia  nvidia*
<Giadascola> jester-: ha funzionato ora
<Giadascola> e praticamente ora è tutto disinstallato?
<jester-> Giadascola: quale ha funzato
<Giadascola> il tuo
<Giadascola> sudo dpkg --purge bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia*
<Giadascola> jester-: no, non vuole l'asterisco finale
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-304
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-common
<Giadascola> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current dice che viene ignorato perchè la versione non è installata
<Giadascola> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-304 questo invece lo ha preso
<jester-> Giadascola: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Giadascola> sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-common , questo non lo faccio?
<jester-> si
<Giadascola> ok allora un secondo
<Giadascola> ignorata perchè non è installata
<Giadascola> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Giadascola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6951522/
<Giadascola> jester-: sei sparito? ora cosa devo fare?
<krabador> Giadascola, sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-settings-304
<jester-> Giadascola: sudp dpkg --purge nvidia-settings-304
<Giadascola> ora rifaccio grep quella roba la vero?
<Giadascola> non fa niente....torna al mio nome
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Giadascola> krabador: gia fatto...non fa nulla
<krabador> Giadascola, Giada , Perugia, dopo giorni che lanci comandi
<Giadascola> :D
<krabador> non ti sei accorto/a , che quando non danno risultati
<krabador> vuol dire che vanno a buon fine?
<Giadascola> dopo gg che lancio comandi son diventata matta
<Giadascola> ecco cosa
<krabador> sono giorni che non ti impegni una sega
<krabador> non è soltanto mettersi a chiedere disperatamente, l'impegno
<Giadascola> ma come no ...sto fondendo in rete a forza di cercare e di informarmi
<Giadascola> solo che è complesso
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> non da risultati
<Giadascola> no
<krabador> perchè non ha trovato nulla appunto
<krabador> a nome nvidia
<krabador> hai disinstallato tutto perfettamente
<Giadascola> si lo avevo capito krabador , fin li ci arrivo anche io :)
<Giadascola> benissimo, grazie jester-  !
<Giadascola> ora però x installare prime e relativi dribers 319 ?
<krabador> Giadascola, si, talmente tanto che "non fa niente....torna al mio nome"
<Giadascola> semplicemente ti riferivo cosa leggevo
<jester-> Giadascola: mo rienstalla il bombalee che si pernde lui quello che serve
<Giadascola> ma siamo sicuri che prende anche i drivers 319? perchè wiki specifica di farlo a mano
<Giadascola> dice di fare: apt-get install nvidia-prime
<Giadascola> e dopo lo stesso con 319
<krabador> Giadascola, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus#Nvidia_Prime   , dice il contrario, prima gli nvidia-319 poi nvidia-prime
<Giadascola> si va bè qui mi sarò sbagliata io sull'ordine, non ho gli appunti sotto mano...però dice cosi
<Giadascola> allora jester- , che faccio, mi fido di te :P
<Giadascola> krabador:  effettivamente si installano sempre prima i drivers :)
<krabador> Giadascola, non è una questione di supposizione
<Giadascola> si appunto...
<Giadascola> allora, cosa mi conigliate? prime o primus?
<Giadascola> jester-:  anche se volessi reinstallare il "bomba" non trovo piu la stringa perchè mi sn ricollegata dopo, l'ho persa
<krabador> Giadascola, sudo apt-get install nvidia-319
<krabador> Giadascola, riavvia
<krabador> Giadascola, sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<Giadascola> moltissime grazie a tutti e due!
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-18
<Giadascola> krabador ci sei?
<Giadascola> è stata la cosa piu brutta del mondo......schermo nero e non c'era piu verso di rientrare
<Giadascola> qualcosa è andato storto
<krabador> Giadascola, ctrl alt f2, avrai un terminale a tutto schermo
<krabador> quindi segnati
<krabador> fai il login
<Giadascola> krabador.....il pc era in panne.mi si aprira il grub in stile bash
<krabador> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Giadascola> e non sapevo che fare poi a forza di smanettarci dentro son riuscita a capire che c'era un tasto che apriva il terminale
<Giadascola> poi grazie a una guida su un forum mi son salvata
<Giadascola> non potevo neanche reinstallare
<Giadascola> perche il secur boot non me lo consentiva di cambiare il device
<Giadascola> ma quando succede ste cose c'è una specie di recovery?
<krabador> !ripristino | Giadascola
<ubot-it> Giadascola: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> in piu' puoi accedere da grub, in avvio in modalità recovery
<Giadascola> non mi si apriva la schermata del grub..eh eh sennò era facile con la guida davanti
<Giadascola> si apriva un'intera pagina nera con scritto che era un grub 2 ecc ecc
<Giadascola> e basta
<Giadascola> dovevo inserire dei comandi
<krabador> Giadascola, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Giadascola> non leggeva nè cd, nè usb, nulla di nulla
<Giadascola> era in panne totale
<krabador> Giadascola, se ubuntu è l'unico sistema, non hai grub in avvio, in automatico
<krabador> Giadascola, ma premi shift destro
<krabador> e lui appare
<Giadascola> infatti.....è che a forza di riavviare e premere tasti a caso per sbloccare quello che potevo sbloccare ho premuto esc e è apparso sto grub
<Giadascola> sto facenod anche autoremove
<Giadascola> faccio bene?
<Giadascola> con sudo -s
<Giadascola> ho preso i diritti di root
<krabador> Giadascola, l'importante è togliere nvidia-*
<Giadascola> l'avevo gia tolta ...sennò a quest'ora non sarei stata qua....avevo lo schermo nero.
<krabador> e apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> perchè nvidia-common serve ad ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> amen.
<Giadascola> fatto......
<Giadascola> la cosa strana è che ho letto che la prime è stata testata
<Giadascola> e allora come mai fa sti scherzi?
<jester-> lo dice che prime è instabile
<krabador> Giadascola, è instabile
<krabador> ancora
<Giadascola> avevi ragione te jester-
<Giadascola> ti dovevo dare retta
<krabador> nvidia si muove a rilento
<Giadascola> bene....e mò son da capo a 12....
<Giadascola> non si chiude neanche il terminale....boh
<Giadascola> jester-: poi non vi scasso più...per sistemare tuto ora come faccio
<Giadascola> intanto vi dico che si è rallentato ogni bene qua.....quando riavvio ci mette un monte x mostrare il desktop
<jester-> Giadascola: fai come prima
<jester-> usi il bombalee
<Giadascola> eh mica mi ricordo...scusami dovresti rimandarmi comando
<jester-> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<jester-> segui per bombali
<Giadascola> ah bè la prime non la rimetto manco morta!
<Giadascola> in questo link parla di quella
<jester-> apt://bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<jester-> segui 13.10
<jester-> è semplice
<Giadascola> si lo è ma il problema che ti spiegavo dianzi è che non mi fa aprire il pachetto.....
<Giadascola> faccio prima con la stringa...
<Giadascola> me la passeresti x cortesia?
<jester-> è scritto li per primo
<jester-> Ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> Installare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia.
<jester-> Non occorrono ulteriori configurazioni.
<krabador> Giadascola, sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<Giadascola> grazie krabador
<Giadascola> jester-:  non si chiude piu il terminale...
<Giadascola> che vor dire?
<claudiosal> non riesco ad APRIRE UBUNTU 13.10 COME AMMINISTRATORE. vA A NERO E DOPO ALCUNI MINUTI  EPRONTO PER APRIRSI COME OSPITE.
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<waterfall> ciao a tutti
<waterfall> qualcuno conosce una distribuzione linux per rilevare problemi hw?
<glpiana> waterfall, che tipo di problemi hardware?
<waterfall> tutto è iniziato con un errore sulla scheda grafica su un gioco (il driver grafico non risponde ed è stato riavviato) va bhe ho dato la colpa al gioco e fine
<waterfall> poi ha iniziato a bloccarsi
<waterfall> spia del disco accesa fissa e il pc completamente fermo
<waterfall> ora sono indeciso se è la ram o la scheda
<waterfall> e volevo sapere se esisteva una distribuzione che permettesse di fare test di sistema per sapere quale hw da problemi
<glpiana> waterfall, per la ram, al grub scegli il test della memoria
<glpiana> waterfall, per la scheda video, se hai la possibilità di usare altri driver, cambia e vedi come si comporta
<waterfall> gia fatto ma non cambia nulla
<glpiana> waterfall, non deve cambiare nulla, deve dirti se ci sono errori o meno
<waterfall> glpiana, scusami mi sono spiegato male intendevo che da gli stessi errori e si blocca
<glpiana> waterfall, non ci capiamo. Hai fatto il ram test? l'ha passato senza errori? il ram test testa la ram, non la aggiusta. non aggiusta niente
<waterfall> glpiana, scusa io stavo rispondendo al fatto dei driver della scheda. Il ram test l'ho fatto con win7 ma si blocca al 20%. ora io vorrei reinstallare tutto ma volevo sapere se esisteva una distribuzione che fosse specializzata per i test di sistema in modo da installare direttamente quella
<glpiana> waterfall, e io ti ho detto che il ram test lo fai dal grub senza installare nulla
<glpiana> a dopo
<waterfall> a dopo grazie dell'aiuto
<waterfall> ora ho capito
<pasquale> per installare lubuntu che caratteristiche deve avere il pc?io lo vorrei installare sul rasp berry
<cristian_c> pasquale, sbaglio o raspberry è architettura arm?
<jozef> ciao a tutti
<Guest74022> ciao a tutti
<pasquale> si il processore earm
<Guest74022> a chi posso chiedere dei consigli?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Guest43087
<ubot-it> Guest43087: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest74022> ok grazie
<cristian_c> pasquale, io di guida che possa essere utile , conosco solo questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaImg
<cristian_c> pasquale, ma hai scaricato la .iso giusta?
<Guest74022> allora praticamente io ho installata ubuntu 13.10 sul mio pc (sono alle primissime armi con ubuntu) e poi ho installato dal terminale l'interfaccia grafica di xubuntu! vorrei ritornare su quella predefinita, come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Guest43087, al login selezioni unity invece che xfce
<cristian_c> Guest74022,
<Guest74022> ma posso cancellarla la xfce?
<Guest74022> @christian_c
<cristian_c> Guest43087, non so quanto sia semplice
<cristian_c> Guest74022,
<Guest74022> scusa l'ignoranza, ma come esiste un comando dal terminale per installarla non esiste anche uno per toglierla del tutto? il pc e' vecchio percio' meno materiale inutile tengo meglio e'!
<cristian_c> Guest74022, xubuntu-desktop è un metapacchetto
<cristian_c> non un pacchetto 'reale'
<cristian_c> Guest74022, se il pc è vecchio, non ha senso tenere unity
<cristian_c> ci gira male
<Guest74022> a dir la verita' io volevo solo mettere il launcher in basso
<Guest74022> e dicevano che con xubuntu si poteva fare
<cristian_c> Guest74022, non so se si possa fare
<cristian_c> Guest74022, xubuntu non c'entra nulla con unity
<Guest74022> ah ok
<cristian_c> Guest74022, se vuoi personalizzare, usa altro de
<cristian_c> unity generalmente è fatto per essere usato così com'è
<Guest74022> tipo?
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest74022> se voglio personalizzarlo che devo usare?
<cristian_c> Guest43087, qualunque altro XD
<Guest74022> ti ricordo che sono alle primissime armi, percio' sarebbe meglio dirmi cosa di preciso
<Guest74022> :P
<cristian_c> Guest43087, a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> Guest74022,
<cristian_c> no privato
<Guest74022> ok
<Guest74022> se non voglio usare unity ho un altra scelta?
<cristian_c> cerrrto
<Guest74022> cosa devo fare per cambiare unity
<Guest74022> ?
<cristian_c> Guest74022, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<Guest74022> ok
<Guest74022> grazie mille
<Guest74022> :)
<gian__> come faccio ad attivare il microfono con adobe flash??, mi serve per un corso di inglese
<gian__> ho provato tramite il sito di macromedia, ma non mi fa attivare il micr.
<cristian_c> gian__, ma riesci a visualizzare correttamente la pagina delle impostazioni?
<cristian_c> gian__, forse ho trovato qualcosa di alternativo
<gian__> si, vado su www.macromedia.com/eccetera.. e poi mi fa settare solo controlli riguardo la privacy, ma non del microfono
<cristian_c> io ad esempio non riesco a visualizzare bene la pagina
<cristian_c> gian__, il pacchetto adobe-flash-properties-gtk è installato?
<cristian_c> !info adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<ubot-it> Package adobe-flash-properties-gtk does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sulla 12.04 c'è
<gian__> ho provato a dare il comando, !info adobe-flash-properties-gtk, ma mi dice bash: !info: event not found
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gian__, quale release di ubuntu?
<gian__> 12.04
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> gian__, sudo apt-get install adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<gian__> mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> sicuro di essere sulla 12.04. Perché c'è
<cristian_c> *?
<gian__> sicurissimo
<cristian_c> gian__, ma hai abilitato i repository partner?
<gian__> sarebbero i partner di canonical?,
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !repository | gian__
<ubot-it> gian__: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> gian__, comunque, sì, i repository partner di canonical
<gian__> no, sono disabilitati, partener canonical e partner canonical sorgente
<cristian_c> gian__, sorgente non ti interessa
<gian__> cristian_c, adesso mi sta installando adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<gian__> cristian_c, l'ho installato, adesso cosa faccio??
<cristian_c> gian__, apri un terminale
<gian__> cristian_c, si, dimmi
<cristian_c> gian__, digita: flash-player-properties
<gian__> mi è uscita la maschera
<gian__> cristian_c, ok risolto grazie
<cristian_c> gian__, funza?
<gian__> cristian_c, alla grande
<cristian_c> meglio
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest47675> ciao ragazzi
<Guest47675> ho un problema
<akis24> !aiuto | Guest47675
<ubot-it> Guest47675: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest47675> ho appena installa ubutu ma va lentissimo, le pagine si aprono con difficoltà e i video si vedono a scatti. potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> Guest47675: tipo di pc?
<Guest47675> portatile,asus
<Guest47675> asus k50c
<Guest47675> qulcuno potrebbe darmi qualche consiglio?
<akis24> Guest47675: quel notebooks ha una cpu da casa di riposo    Intel® Celeron® Processor 220 : 1.2 GHz   io proverei con xubuntu o lubuntu da live a vedere  come va'
<Guest47675> ok
<Guest47675> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest47675> farò la prova
<akis24> esatto prima prova Guest47675  con la live
<Guest47675> mi applico subito
<Guest47675> ancora grazie tante
<andreinkho> buongiorno ragazzi
<Giada> l
<ziobardi> ciao a tuti
<ziobardi> tutti
<ziobardi> ho reinstallato grub  dopo aver intallato win 7
<ziobardi> ma su grub all avvio ce solo ubuntu
<ziobardi> mi potete aiutare
<BubuSettete> Ciao a tutti....problemino da non sottovalutare, cioè questo: ho reinstallato il sistema op ieri e all'avvio ho fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti possibili e immaginabili avvalendomi di una guida in internet. Il tutto è andato bene fino a che non ho installato Java, openjdk-7-jre. Fatto questo e riavviato il pc la tastiera mi dava i caratteri inglesi. Allora pensando fosse java il problema l,ho tolta  ma la cosa nn è cambiata. Poi
<BubuSettete> sembrava fosse a posto ma ancora la tastiera ha caratteri inglesi. Non torna piu a posto
<ziobardi> ma ce qualcuno
<BubuSettete> ziobardi....mi sa di no
<ziobardi> esatto bubu
<ziobardi> mi dipiace non so aiutarti
<BubuSettete> fa niente, prima o poi qualcuni arriverà ;)
<R00T^_^> ciao ragazzi
<R00T^_^> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<R00T^_^> vorrei aggiungere una risoluzione di 1920x1080
<R00T^_^> ma nella risoluzione schermo c'è fino a 1600
<R00T^_^> premetto che ho gia installato i driver Ati
<akis24> R00T^_^: la massima risoluzione possibile viene rilevata dai driver oltre non è possibile andare
<R00T^_^> e sono entrato gia nelle impostazioni di catalyst control center
<R00T^_^> devo ridere?
<R00T^_^> spero scherzi
<R00T^_^> perchè stai dicendo una boiata pazzesca
<akis24> spero rispondi meglio..
<R00T^_^> no no ti rispondo cosi perchè sei ignorante!
<R00T^_^> ricordati che puoi sempre modificare Xconfig
<R00T^_^> magari se ti informi meglio
<akis24> grazie lo terro' a mente
<R00T^_^> bravo vai!
<R00T^_^> akis24 scrivitelo in grande Xorg.conf
<R00T^_^> ;)
<bottonim> akis: A parte il linguaggio non corretto di ROOT e certamente non opportuno, forse è possibile settare differenti risoluzioni
<akis24> certamente  bottonim
<BubuSettete> ciao akis24
<akis24> bottonim: ma visto che ha installato i driver proprietari  e sa tutto puo' farlo anche senza esagerare in canale
<bottonim> ah beh :-D
<akis24> BubuSettete:  ciao
<BubuSettete> velocemente: ieri ho piallato l'hd e reinstallato da capo, dovrei fare dei controllini post-installazione perchè mi da problemi la tastiera ,che dopo aver installato java mi da caratteri inglesi e se rimetto italiano resta un pò e torna inglese dopo poco
<BubuSettete> mi daresti una mano?
<akis24> BubuSettete:  ti basta andare sul menu > impostazioni e impostare la tastiera italiana
<BubuSettete> si lo so..ma torna caratteri inglesi da solo
<BubuSettete> anche se c'è il segno IT
<akis24> BubuSettete: prova da qui  apri il terminale  sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration  avrai un menu  e setti in modo opportuno
<BubuSettete> ho contato i tasti, dovrebbero essere 104, quindi setto su tastiera a 104 tasti, no?
<akis24> BubuSettete: di solito è 105 tasti
<BubuSettete> li ho ricontati 2 volte....conto 104 tasti escluso quello dell'accensione
<akis24> BubuSettete: perche' escluso ?
<BubuSettete> se fa parte della tastiera anche lui allora son 105
<BubuSettete> nn lo so se si conta anche quello
<akis24> BubuSettete: imposta generica 105 tasti
<akis24> BubuSettete:  e successivamente  " la disposizione predefinita della tastiera  "
<BubuSettete> tasto componi lo metto?
<akis24> BubuSettete:  usa solo quello che ti ho scritto
<BubuSettete> questo Tasto componi serve x per fare quei segni che non si vedono sulla tastiera come ad esempio la lineetta a esse che sta dopo nome users in terminale?
<BubuSettete> akis24:  grazie, ho settato..speriamo bene
<akis24> BubuSettete:  provala
<BubuSettete> la tastiera funge x adesso
<akis24> bene
<franzisca> Ciao a tutti, sono nuova della chat e anche di ubuntu!ho ubuntu 12.04 su un asus k52j parzionato con windows..andava tutto a meraviglia sino a hce non ho fatto un aggiornamento di quelli suggeriti dal gestore aggiornamenti..dopo il riavvio del pc, dopo la schermata di grub non vedo più niente...ora sto usando un cavo hdmi per poter vedere lo schermo..qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<BubuSettete> akis24: ...non ho risolto nulla con la tastiera, rifà il solito giochetto
<BubuSettete> mi tocca andare sul segnalino IT in alto a dx e ricliccarlo e torna italiana
<akis24> BubuSettete:  proviamo cosi da terminale ibus-setup
<akis24> BubuSettete: vai su metodo di imput e dimmi che hai ?
<BubuSettete> bravissimo, avevo inglish come predefinito. l'ho eliminato
<akis24> riprova a riavviare e vedi se funziona
<BubuSettete> ok
<BubuSettete> akis24: ...nulla....dopo riavvio è di nuovo ingelse
<akis24> BubuSettete devo assentarmi mezzora lavoro   e per favore non cambiare sempre nick non sappiamo piu' come chiamarti :)  se sei qui poi proviamo  a sistemare
<BubuSettete> va bene
<simonektv> raga
<simonektv> mi aiutate?
<simonektv> ?
<BubuSettete> ho installato da terminale bumblebee componendo questo comando: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia è esatto o ho sbagliato?
<akis24> BubuSettete:  il comando mi sembra sia  sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia
<Nikten> Salve a tutti. Novità riguardo Ubuntu 14.04?
<RobertoC> buonasera, come creo una directory con lo stesso nome di un file? (scusate per la domanda un po' stupida ma non ne vengo a capo)
<RobertoC> (senza rinominare, cancellare, il file)
<OverMe> non lo fai
<RobertoC> lol. o-verme
<OverMe> ?
<hjefs> Ciao ragazzi, dopo aver installato prime-indicator e riavviato ubuntu non parte piu la modalita grafica, come posso fare per rispistinare la grafica_
<niubbo> ciao a tutti, vorrei se fosse possible utilizzare la mia ps3 eye come web cam sul mio sistema operativo ubunto 13.10? è fattibile?
<niubbo> nessun on line?
<ViCe95> salve
<ziobardi> ciao
<ziobardi> a tutti
<ziobardi> come faccio a far vedere win 7  a  grub
<ViCe95> prova con un update-grub
<ziobardi> posso farlo anche ora
<ViCe95> ?
<nologo> salve
<ViCe95> salve
<nologo> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<nologo> nn c'è nessuno?
<ziobardi> scusa  vice
<ziobardi> ottimo
<ViCe95> @ziobardi risolto?
<ziobardi> da teminale cmq ha trovato win 7
<ziobardi> ora provo a riavviare
<ViCe95> riavvia e vedi se c'è nel grub
<ziobardi> ok ciao
<ViCe95> nologo che c'è?
<giuseppe_> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe_> mi date un suggerimento?
<giuseppe_> quale distro su un notebook  dv 8000 cpu turion 64 e una ram di 370mb
<giuseppe_> la mia necessita è solo facebok e video su youtube
<giuseppe_> non devo fare altro
<ViCe95> io ti consiglio lubuntu oppure meglio ancora puppy linux o slitaz
<giuseppe_> help me please
<ViCe95> giuseppe_: cerca su google le distro più leggere
<Matteo> ciao ragazzi
<giuseppe_> non sono un grande esperto
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: lubuntu o xubuntu dovrebbero andare bene (nel mondo *buntu)
<Guest81387> un programma per scaricare musica?
<giuseppe_> no quale musica
<Guest81387> no chiedevo, mi dite un programma per scaricare musica?
<giuseppe_> solo per vedere i video su youtube  e facebook
<giuseppe_> chiaramente esente da virus
<giuseppe_> quale distro
<giuseppe_> qualcuno mi ha suggerito queste tre ,,,lubuntu,cenots,peppermint
<giuseppe_> la cosa che mi chiedo è quale dei tre ha gia il flash incorporato e quale delle tre è in continuo aggiornamento
<giuseppe_> ops errore centos
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: ci sarebbe anche arch linux che puoi personalizzare come vuoi ma è complessa da installare e configurare
<giuseppe_> si gia mi hanno detto ho provato e mi sono sentito male
<Guest81387> mad dog mi sai dire un programma per scaricare musica?
<giuseppe_> archlinux troppo difficile per me
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: per youtube con chrome non serve il flash plugin perché chrome incorpora tutto (e il tubo stà o è passato ad HTML5)
<giuseppe_> ok
<mad_dog> Guest81387: io l'ascolto direttamente su grooveshark online in streaming, gratis e legale
<giuseppe_> io vorrei iniziare ad entrare nel mondo di linux, avere un supporto d'aiuto, andare su youtube e facebook
<giuseppe_> una distro a misura delle mie esigenze quindi quale
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: allora prova ad installare xubuntu o lubuntu (guarda quella che ti piace di più) così sei sempre nell'universo ubuntu ed è semplice trovare guide etc...
<giuseppe_> ok bene quindi gia lubunto ha il flash?
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: intendi il player flash? per vedere i video online?
<giuseppe_> si i video su youtube
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: spe
<giuseppe_> spe=?
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: cercavo un attimo...
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: preinstallato no... ma lo puoi installare da repository
<mad_dog> ci sono un mucchio di guide (googola ubuntu install flash)
<mad_dog> giuseppe_: oppure installa Chrome e via non serve installare il plugin flash (perché lo comprende)
<giuseppe_> ok procedo
<giuseppe_> mi hai convinto
<giuseppe_> sono gia in modalita live
<mad_dog> bravo :D io mo vado afk :) se ci son problemi chiedi pure qua qualcuno ti risponderà (o sul forum)
<giuseppe_> solouna cosa
<giuseppe_> se devo installare qualcosa quale eseguile
<giuseppe_> cioe nel mondo di linux qual'è l'estenzione
<giuseppe_> nel caso di lubuntu
<giuseppe_> cosa devo cercare+
<ViCe95> giuseppe_: su linux puoi installare i programmi da pacchetti .deb come i .exe ma esiste un metodo più facile
<ViCe95> giuseppe_: apri il software center (come google play) e li scarichi direttamente da lì oppure da terminale con il comando sudo apt-get install nomeprogramma
<giuseppe_> ok grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<giuseppe_> vedremo
<kek> raga sera
<ViCe95> sera kek
<kek> chi mi sa dire se è possibile installare il router di fastweb su libuntu?
<ViCe95> come devi connetterlo rj45 o usb?
<kek> usb
<ViCe95> modello?
<shinobido> ciao! ho installato spotify seguendo https://www.spotify.com/it/download/previews/
<kek> aspe che vedo
<shinobido> qui gira lubuntu 12.04. il programma non si avvia
<shinobido> non da nessun tipo di errore
<shinobido> se lo lancio da terminale ecco l'output: <Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)>
<ViCe95> che programma?
<shinobido> spotify
<ViCe95> prova con sudo
<ViCe95> kek: che modello è il router?
<shinobido> ViCe95: niente, inerte.
<fava> ho una versione vecchia di ubuntu, si può aggornare all'ultima
<fava> ???
<kek> sto andando a vedere
<ViCe95> fava: vedi se ubuntu ti suggerisce l'aggirnamento oppure dai il comando do-release-upgrade
<kek> vice scusami ma attendo che mi fanno sapere
<shinobido> se qualcuno può aiutarmi pingatemi pure
<shinobido> ciao e grazie
<shinobido> intendevo
<shinobido> highlight
<shinobido> ;p
<ViCe95> shinobido: lo so,che c'è?
<shinobido> il problema di spotify che non reagisce
<ViCe95> hai provato anche con sudo?
<shinobido> ye
<shinobido> inerte
<shinobido> no output e niente spotify
<giacomo> buona sera
<giacomo> ho una Asrok N68c
<fava> devo installare un router wifi ma avendo un programma eseguibile per l'installazione non me lo apre, come mi muovo??
<giacomo> con una scheda video integrata
<giacomo> Nvidia Geforce 7025
<kek> Technicolor
<giacomo> e mi dà ancora problemi
<kek> tg788vn
<kek> vice
<giacomo> qualcuno mi sà dare una soluzione definitiva?
<giacomo> ho ubuntu l'ultima versione
<ViCe95> kek: che interfacce ha il router?
<giacomo> nessuno ha una risposta ? sò che non è una scheda intergata facile da risolvere
<kek> we vice ci sei?
<kek> cmq è un technicolor modello tg788vn
<ViCe95> kek: hai mai usato questo router prima?
<kek> no
<kek> mi è arrivato da pochi giorni
<ViCe95> la porta usb non serve per il collegamento al pc bensì per collegare una pennina wifi oppure una memoria di massa
<ViCe95> kek: cerca il manuale su google
<giacomo> :-)
<ViCe95> giacomo: che ti è successo?
<giacomo> allora la scheda intergata Nvidia Geforce 7025 fà le bizze
<giacomo> Vice
<kek> trovato
<giacomo> quindi a volte vedo il video nella giusta modalità altre no
<kek> cosa devo fare con il manuale?
<krabador> nella media si legge
<ViCe95> kek:  il router lo devi collegare con un cavo utp alla presa rj45
<ViCe95> giacomo: hai provato ad installare i driver?
<kek> sarebbe il cavo di rete?
<giacomo> ..Vice95 come faccio a trovare i drivere per quella intergata?
<giacomo> li cerco tramite google
<giacomo> ?
<krabador> giacomo, di cosa ti serve il driver?
<giacomo> far funzionare meglio la scheda..fin lì ci sono
<krabador> giacomo, di cosa ti serve il driver?
<kek> vice ma mi servono i driver del router?
<giacomo> ...? scusa..
<giacomo> kabra..prendi in giro?
<krabador> no giacomo tu, stai prendendo in giro, visto che non stai rispondendo ad una normalissima domanda
<giacomo> ti ho risposto..basta leggere..non chiedo molto..per mè il driver serve per far funzionare meglio la scheda video
<krabador> giacomo, a me non hai risposto
<giacomo> la domanda è dove trovo quel specifico driver?
<krabador> io sono arrivato tipo 10 linee fa
<giacomo> mi spiace..
<krabador> giacomo, quale ubuntu?
<giacomo> l'ultima versione 13.10
<krabador> giacomo, allora
<krabador> puoi aprire un terminale
<krabador> mandare software-properties-gtk e vedere quali driver sono disponibili
<krabador> nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> giacomo, lshw -C video
<krabador> aiuta ad inquadrare meglio il discorso
<giacomo> ok aspetta che apro il terminale
<jester-> sera
<giacomo> mi ricordi come copiare il risultato?
<giacomo> kabra
<krabador> giacomo, puoi scrivere le prime lettere del nick , e con tab autocompleta
<krabador> !pastebin | giacomo
<ubot-it> giacomo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giacomo> trovato grazie
<giacomo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6956154/
<krabador> ok, software-properties-gtk che dice, nella tab driver aggiuntivi?
<giacomo> per ora nulla aspetto che appaia qualcosa?
<krabador> giacomo, fa uno scan online
<krabador> che dura un attimo
<krabador> poi dovrebbe dare un risultato
<giacomo> debbo copiare l'immagine
<giacomo> sempre su pastebin?
<krabador> !imagebin | giacomo
<ubot-it> giacomo: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giacomo> http://imagebin.org/294302
<giacomo> eccolo..
<giacomo> kabrador..dici che è grave?
<krabador> giacomo, puoi per il momento chiudere la schermata
<giacomo> ok
<krabador> sempre nel terminale, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> poi riavvia, riapri software-properties-gtk , vai nella tab driver aggiuntivi, scegli i 304 testati, applichi la modifica e riavvii
<giacomo> grazie
<akis24> sera
<giacomo> rieccomi..mi scusco..mi ridici il comando per aprire i driver aggiuntivi?
<uomofantasma> ciao a tutti, ho deciso di sostituire il mio Windows XP con l'ultima versione di Kubuntu ma ho un problema, premetto che il mio PC è un Pentium 4 con lettore ottico e HDD sue due canali SATA, il problema è che quando provo a lanciare l'installazione di Kubuntu, mi si blocca il PC con la schermata nera.
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, quanta ram? Scheda grafica?
<uomofantasma> Ho 2048 MB di ram.
<cristian_c> il pentium 4 mi sembra assai scarso per kubuntu
<uomofantasma> la scheda video possiede 512 MB di ram
<uomofantasma> la scheda madre invece è un ASUS P4P800 Deluxe e sto utilizzando solo i canali SATA
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, che scheda video?
<uomofantasma> ATI Radeon da 512 MB
<cristian_c> quale radeon?
<uomofantasma> Non lo so, so solo che si tratta di un ATI Radeo con 512 MB e una volta avevo anche installato Windows 7 professional senza problemi ma solo che non era originale
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, piratato?
<uomofantasma> Si, era piratato e poi ho dovuto rimettere il Windows XP Professional
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, comunque xp te lo diceva che scheda radeon era
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, ma in live come andava?
<uomofantasma> Si, solo che ora il PC non si avvia più perchè Windows è corrotto e non mi fa installare nemmeno Linux
<cristian_c> corrotto?
<uomofantasma> Si, mi sarò beccato qualche virus che non mi fa più caricare alcuni file perchè dice che mancano alcuni file e il sistema non può essere avviato,
<cristian_c> ah, questo prima di kubuntu
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, ma in live come andava?
<uomofantasma> se provo a installare Kubuntu, mi appare la schermata iniziale con le opzioni ma non mi appare la voce per lanciarlo in live ma mi chiede che lo posso installare direttamente, però poi una volta confermato, la schermata diventa nera e il PC si blocca
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<uomofantasma> Quello che sto provando nuovamente a riscaricare da questo sito.
<cristian_c> quale?
<cristian_c> (nome del file)
<uomofantasma> Kubuntu da 32 Bit
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> (nome del file)
<uomofantasma> kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, potrebbe esserci anche un problema di kernel pae
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, hai controllato l'hash della .iso?
<uomofantasma> Cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !md5 | uomofantasma
<ubot-it> uomofantasma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<uomofantasma> Ah ok, ma come faccio ora che lo sto riscaricando?
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, apri il primo link, ci sono le istruzioni su come controllarlo
<uomofantasma> è Questo? 28ac3506ce4cfb1dabcc4ae23f9a534b
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, controlla
<cristian_c> l'ha generato?
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, l'hai già scaricata la .iso?
<uomofantasma> Si è appena terminato il download e ho verificato, pare sia quello
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, hai masterizzato su dvd?
<uomofantasma> Non ancora, ho la copia già masterizzata che non si installa nel PC
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, masterizzala
<cristian_c> !iso | uomofantasma
<ubot-it> uomofantasma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<uomofantasma> Ok, ci riprovo
<uomofantasma> imposto la velocità di masterizzazione a 2X
<cristian_c> con quale software?
<uomofantasma> ImgBurn
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, non sarebbe meglio seguire le indicazioni contenute nella guida?
<uomofantasma> Dici che è meglio Infrarecorder?
<cristian_c> se è xp, sì
<cristian_c> o vista
<uomofantasma> Si ma attualmente sto utilizzando un netbook con windows 7 starter e masterizzatore USB esterno perchè il PC con Windows XP non parte
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, leggi la guida
<uomofantasma> Si ma il Windows 7 non ha nessun software per la masterizzazione all'infuori di ImbBurn, quindi installo Infrarecorder?
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, temo tu non abbia letto la guida
<uomofantasma> Se io clicco col tasto destro del mouse sul file iso, mi appare un menù a tendina ma non trovo la voce che mi dice di masterizzare il file.
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> uomofantasma, allora infrarecorder
<cristian_c> però, strano
<uomofantasma> forse sarà che il mio è un Windows 7 starter e magari è limitato?
<cristian_c> non so
<uomofantasma> Comunque ora provo a installare infrarecorder e poi provo a masterizzare con quello il file iso
<cristian_c> ok
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> non riesco a creare un lanciatore per un file testo
<ziobardi> su unity
<zg95> buonasera a tutti :)
<cristian_c> ziobardi, lanciatore?
<zg95> ho un problema con kubuntu..
<zg95> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | zg95
<ubot-it> zg95: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<zg95> il sistema si blocca dopo che inserisco la password di login
<zg95> che faccio?
<cristian_c> zg95, da quando?
<zg95> da un avvio all' altro
<cristian_c> improvvisamente?
<zg95> si
<cristian_c> zg95, hai fatto qualche cosa?
<zg95> del tipo aggiornamenti, installazioni o modifiche di sistema?
<cristian_c> eh
<zg95> ho provato ad installare skype
<cristian_c> zg95, in che modo?
<zg95> e poi c'erano degli aggiornamenti che andavano da soli
<cristian_c> lol
<zg95> ora non ricordo
<zg95> è un pò che avevo il pc fermo
<zg95> ho preso la pasta termica ieri
<cristian_c> zg95, hai pacioccato con i repository
<cristian_c> *?
<zg95> non credo
<zg95> ho cercato di fare più attenzione possibile mentre cercavo skype..
<zg95> ma non credo di aver toccato reposity o altro
<zg95> tra l'altro ho provato a fare ctrl alt f1 ma non si avvia lo stesso
<cristian_c> zg95, skype si trova nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<jester-> zg95: al login metti la pass e cosa succede esattamente?
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<zg95> al login metto la password e poi sparisco gli utenti però rimane sull' immagine di sfondo
<cristian_c> zg95, non riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<zg95> non saprei come fare
<zg95> sono nuovo
<cristian_c> zg95, ctrl+alt+t
<zg95> buono
<zg95> dopo ciò?
<cristian_c> zg95, si è aperto?
<zg95> ora sto usando windows
<cristian_c> lol
<zg95> quindi non saprei
<zg95> piuttosto dimmi cosa dovrei provare a fare
<cristian_c> zg95, poi digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<zg95> dopo l' invio?
<cristian_c> ?
<zg95> nel senso, dopo che digito e pigio invio, che faccio?
<cristian_c> poi posti il risultato
<zg95> damn...
<zg95> LOL
<zg95> è possibile accedere a questa chat tramite android?
<ziobardi> cristian
<cristian_c> zg95, certo
<ziobardi> devo creare un lanciatore  su unity
<zg95> allora datemi 2 secondi che provo a loggarmi con zg9519
<cristian_c> ziobardi, qual è il problema?
<ziobardi> come faccio a mettere sulla dash di unity
<ziobardi> scusa cristian mi spiego meglio
<ziobardi> ho un file testo che apro spesso
<ziobardi> vorrrei inserirlo nella barra a scomparsa di unity
<ziobardi>  ho provato a trascinarlo ma non funziona
<zg95> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> ziobardi, sul wiki c'è una guida apposita
<cristian_c> ziobardi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/LauncherFileDesktop
<jester-> ziobardi: una volta lanciato il programma compare l'icona sulla barra, cliccala col destro che vedi
<zg9519> devo avviarlo in modalit ripristino
<ziobardi> appare solo librewriter
<cristian_c> zg9519, non puoi dare ctrl+alt+t nel desktop?
<jester-> ziobardi: se libre è lanciato libre compare
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> cosa vorresti che appairsse
<jester-> apparisse*
<ziobardi> vorrei che apparisse direttamente il file non libre
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> ziobardi: il file aperto da libre?
<ziobardi> si jester
<jester-> ziobardi: cliccare il file stesso è troppo semplice?
<ziobardi> ok jester
<zg9519> sono nel menu di ripristino, che faccio
<ziobardi> io volevo una sorta di icona che mi lanciasse direttamente il mio file
<cristian_c> zg9519, non puoi entrare nel desktop?
<zg9519> no
<cristian_c> zg9519, perché?
<jester-> !ripristino | zg9519
<ubot-it> zg9519: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<zg9519> si blocca dopo il login
<jester-> fai alla svelta
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti. buonasera.
<BubuSettete> ciao ho questo problema:
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6956905/
<BubuSettete> Bumblebee che non funge....vorrei settarla bene che ho fatto casino
<BubuSettete> jester-:  son sempre Giadascola, guarda ho di nuovo bisogno di voi....sto bumblebee del c*** che non si setta x bene
<BubuSettete> mi daresti mano ancora, perdonate la petulanza
<jester-> BubuSettete: cioè?
<BubuSettete> ieri ho rifatto partizione e via tutto....ho risolto cosi....e ho reinstallato da live il so...ho quindi proceduto a rifare tutte le installazioni seguendo una guida in rete ma bumblebee come sempre da problemi....non so forse ho sbagliato io il comando...ho dato questo: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<BubuSettete> ah dimenticavo....ho fatto anche la prova della velocità...e risulta che la scheda nvidia sia piu lenta di quella intel
<jester-> BubuSettete: perchè seguire il wiki non è bello?
<BubuSettete> ma ho seguito il wiki jester-
<jester-> BubuSettete: quello per adesso è il driver
<jester-> dalla 14.04 pare sia sitemato
<BubuSettete> ho fatto la prova quella che vengono fuori gli ingranaggi sul terminale
<jester-> quindi non farti le seghe mentali che se non fai grafica pesante o usi tipo flightgear basta e avanza la intel
<BubuSettete> ma io veramente rivoglio il pc come mi funzionava prima...ho la nvidia, perchè nn dovrei sfruttarla? e poi io ci faccio anche i giochi
<jester-> BubuSettete: per adesso è cosi
<BubuSettete> se faccio: optirun firefox ( per esempio) da mess di errore
<jester-> pure io vorrei vincere il super enalotto
<BubuSettete> che risposata sciocca
<jester-> sciocco è volere qualcosa che non è diponibile
<jester-> disponibile
<BubuSettete> ieri, prima di reinstallare il so, la scheda nvidia funzionava  dovere
<BubuSettete> nn so se ci siamo capiti jester-
<BubuSettete> :)
<BubuSettete> e rivorrei, se possibile, risettarla in modo che funga anche oggi
<BubuSettete> da errori in continuazione
<jester-> BubuSettete: se invece di prendere appunti, visto che hai la memoria corta, o consultare il wiki vai di guide farlocche
<BubuSettete> jester-: ...te lo ripeto: HO SEGUITO WIKI
<BubuSettete> ma mi leggi?
<jester-> BubuSettete: quindi hai installato nvida-bombali?
<jester-> non c'è altro da faf
<BubuSettete> drivers nuveau credo sia
<jester-> fare
<BubuSettete> nn lo so quella che sta alla pagina ibrida
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> che centra il nuvo cpn nvidia
<BubuSettete> uff, ma nn lo so,,,ti dico quello che c'è scritto nella guida
<jester-> BubuSettete: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<BubuSettete> insomma....ho fatto esattamente come ieri solo che qualcosa non va
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> BubuSettete: ma se andava perchè hai brasato
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6956943/
<jester-> BubuSettete: è a posto
<BubuSettete> ieri ho dovuto cancellare il disco e rinstallare ubuntu perchè era successo un pasticcio e ho dovuto x forza fare cosi
<BubuSettete> e allora come mai da errore???
<jester-> BubuSettete: apre o no ff
<jester-> fregatene di quello che scive il terminale
<BubuSettete> lo apre ma dice questo: (process:14096): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<jester-> ma funza o no
<BubuSettete> jester-: , da cosa dovrei vedere se funge o no, sii piu preciso
<jester-> BubuSettete: firefox lanciato con otirun firefox
<BubuSettete> aprire fire fox lo apre ma per esempio il vlc me lo apre ma mi da una sfilza di stringhe di errori dicendo che non supporta ecc
<jester-> BubuSettete: è il verbose del caricamento, se pare e funza va bene
<jester-> BubuSettete: optirun glxgears
<jester-> chiudi tutto
<BubuSettete> chiudo tutto prima di lanciarlo o dopo?
<BubuSettete> non sono in firefox ora
<BubuSettete> sto su thunderbird
<jester-> chiudi tutte le applicazioni aperte
<jester-> e lanci
<BubuSettete> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> poi minimizzi la finestra ingranaggi
<jester-> e dicci quanto fps
<BubuSettete> ti pasto qualche riga di quello che ho visto?
<jester-> gli fps
<jester-> non mi frega di altro
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957002/
<paolo1> salve
<jester-> BubuSettete: adesso glxgeaes
<jester-> BubuSettete: adesso glxgears
<paolo1> qualcuno di voi usa linux mint ?
<jester-> 60 fps per unanividia non della madonna vanno piu che bene
<cristian_c> !buntu | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957022/
<jester-> BubuSettete: cosi a vuoti una la va l'altra
<BubuSettete> cosi a vuoti una la va l'altra  che vuol dire?
<BubuSettete> :P
<jester-> a vuoto
<jester-> non capisco dove sta il problema
<BubuSettete> ...la guida diceva che la seconda prova che mi hai fatto fare dovrebbe teoricamente risultare piu lenta rispetto alla prima, se nvidia è settata bene
<BubuSettete> io riferisco cio che ho letto eh
<BubuSettete> poi se mi dici che va bene , andrà bene ...
<jester-> BubuSettete: dipende da che invidia hai
<jester-> BubuSettete: e tutto funza
<jester-> se poi hai le paturnie non c'è rimedio
<BubuSettete> ok allora ti pongo questa altra domanda, prima ho provato a fare: optirun vlc
<BubuSettete> e il filmato che ho caricato risulta molto rallentato
<BubuSettete> i fotogrammi si accavallano
<jester-> e senza opirun?
<BubuSettete> senza fa benissimo
<jester-> lancia vlc normale
<jester-> apri il filamto e fa vedere lsmod
<BubuSettete> ismod cosè?
<cristian_c> !lsmod
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lsmod'
<jester-> elleesse
<jester-> mod
<BubuSettete> allora. apro vlc e mando un film e mentre va il film su terminale digito lsmod ( L ) ?
<BubuSettete> il film sta andando
<jester-> lsmod
<jester-> e fa vedere
<BubuSettete> mi dice voce non trovata
<BubuSettete> comando inesistente
<jester-> BubuSettete: in una altro terminale
<jester-> lsmod
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> elleessemod
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957049/
<BubuSettete> si avevo sbagliato e avevo messo una E in fondo
<jester-> adesso fallo con optirun vlc
<BubuSettete> ok
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957056/
<jester-> usa entrambi
<jester-> BubuSettete: chiudu vlc
<jester-> sudo rmmod i915
<BubuSettete> Error: Module i915 is in use
<BubuSettete> dice questo....
<jester-> optirun vlc
<jester-> sudo rmmod -f i915
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6957068/
<jester-> BubuSettete: quendi usa nvidia
<jester-> se il film non dovrebbe andare strano
<BubuSettete> ???
<BubuSettete> non ti ho afferrato bene
<BubuSettete> devo usarla o no?
<BubuSettete> con optirun non si vede bene
<jester-> non usare optirun
<BubuSettete> le figure quando si muovono lasciano il fantasmino
<jester-> se hai la paturnia togli bombali e segui per  prime
<jester-> installi il 319 che toglie lui il 304
<jester-> e aggiungi il prime coe da guida
<BubuSettete> no, prime neanche se mi pagano la rimetto.....ieri ti ho spiegato che casino è successo con quei drivers di cacca
<jester-> allora cosi è
<BubuSettete> va bè....che ci sta a fare sta nvidia , mi domando......se non la si puo usare....
<BubuSettete> cmq grazie del tempo dedicatomi
<jester-> BubuSettete: o aggiorni alla q4.04
<jester-> 14.04
<BubuSettete> nvidia o ubntu=
<jester-> ubuntu
<jester-> tanto pialli ogni 2 per 3
<BubuSettete> magari! ma so che esce a aprile???
<jester-> la 14.04
<jester-> 14=anno  04=mese
<BubuSettete> ah mi dicevi di aggiornare a aprile...
<BubuSettete> si ma ci avevo già pensato
<BubuSettete> creod che lo farò
<BubuSettete> si autogestice la cìscheda ibridanella 14.04 vero?
<jester-> dovrebbe
<BubuSettete> vale la pena provarla
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-19
<soop> ciao..scusate ma..con pidgin e il plugin skype installato , di regola si vedono le foto dei contatti nella lista contatti , senza doverci cliccare sopra ?
<akis24> giorno
<ceppe90_> salve io ho ubuntu e ho portato il pc in assistenza x cambiare sistema operativo.. ma ho un problema ubuntu chiede una password.. quale sarebbe??
<Gep> Buongiorno
<ceppe90_> buongiorno
<akis24> ceppe90_  :  non è chiaro quello che dici se devi mettere altro sistema operativo basta formattare e reinstallare quello che si vuole
<ceppe90_> no xk ogni volta dice di mettere una password
<akis24> ceppe90_  : la chiede ubuntu all'avvio  o il pc avrai mica messo password al bios ?  sono due cose diverse
<ceppe90_> no alla bios nn ho messo nnt
<akis24> ceppe90_  :  bene allora formattate e reinstallate non serve a nulla la password di ubuntu in quel caso e comunque la password è quella inserita da te all'installazione di ubuntu
<Gep> Sto provando sto lubuntu tanto per crearmi un po di problemi e imparar 2 cose nuove :) Continuo con lo studio... buona giornata a tutti!
<bossa> ciao a tutti, prima di chiedere qua ho provato vari suggerimenti trovati sui forum della comunità, ma nessuno ha funzionato e il mio problema resta:
<bossa> accendo il computer, kubuntu ultima versione aggiornato, e dopo la scritta Dell, schermo nero
<bossa> e non c'è verso di fare niente
<bossa> qcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<bossa> ah da aggiungere: connessione funzionante e cavi tutti ben attaccati...
<akis24> bossa  :  hai il menu di grub all'avvio ?
<bossa> macchè
<bossa> e non ci arrivo neanche da tastiera
<akis24> bossa  :  nessun messaggio di errore ?
<bossa> niente di niente
<bossa> schermo nero con cursore lampeggiante nell'angolo alto a sinistra e basta
<bossa> tra l'altro ieri sera andava perfettamente ed è stato spento correttamente
<akis24> bossa  :  provato a riavviare suppongo ?
<bossa> piu volte
<akis24> bossa  :  avevi sistema dual boot ?
<bossa> no
<akis24> bossa  :  prova a ripristinare grub
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<bossa> akis 24 ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<bossa> ora provo
<akis24> si segui la procedura di ripristino ti serve disco live
<bossa> akis 24 : problema
<bossa> non posso mettere un cd in questo computer per masterizzare cd live
<bossa> e poi cmq con questa procedura, i miei dati sul computer restano?
<bossa> tutte le mie cartelle intendo
<akis24> bossa  : puoi usare una usb ... si i dati restano serve solo a ripristinare il menu di avvio hai provato a premere ctrl+alt+f1 e vedere se accedi al terminale ?
<bossa> akis24 no quello non ll'ho fatto, provo prima quello
<bossa> akis24 : niente, unica differenza non c'è neanche il cursore in alto a sinistra
<akis24> bossa  : segui quanto detto prima per il ripristino di grub
<bossa> akis24 ok
<Guest41572> salve
<Guest41572> io ho installato ubuntu 13.10, poi andando sui forum ho installato la grafica di gnome e xubuntu
<Guest41572> sono alle prime armi
<Guest41572> come faccio a toglierle di nuovo, cosi non mi rallentano il pc all'avvio?
<Gep> qualche buon samaritano ha voglia di rispondere ad alcune domande probabilmente banali di un novizio?
<akis24> !chiedi | Gep
<ubot-it> Gep: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gep> Le mie curiosità al momento sono : 1) esiste un file dove trovo la configurazione del mio sistema? (periferiche e driver usati...)
<Gep> ok ok scusate figlioli... :)
<Gep> 2) quando lancio apt-get update cosa si scarica e dove? 3)Se volessi Far girare Office su ubuntu con wine la cosa funzionerebbe perfettamente?
<akis24> Gep  :  quando lanci apt-get update aggiorni dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu  ..un momento tel
<akis24> Gep  : office con wine non saprei ma è disponibile libreoffice su ubuntu  ..forse meglio di office
<Gep> ti dico quello che ho capito io e che non mi torna...  update scarica dati usando un file dove c è la lista dei repository... ma che dati scarica? non aggiorna i repository perche quelli stanno li belli in un file di testo..right?
<Gep> Cioè abbiamo la lista dei repository in un file, lui usa quel file per scaricare qualche cosa...ma cosa?
<Gep> il database dei sofware disponibili nei vari repository?
<Gep> tipo: nel repository 1 ci stanno a b c d e  software?
<vortex> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con la navigazione, ossia ho notato dei forti rallentamenti e penso non dipendano dalla rete o dall'operatore in quanto ho un altro pc fisso in casa, e problemi non me ne da
<vortex> pensavo potesse essere un fattore di aggiornamenti del pc? possibile?
<bossa> akis24 : ho scaricato la .iso di kubuntu e con il creatore di dischi l'ho messo su chiavetta usb, l'ho inserita nel computer col problema da spento e poi ho acceso: non cambia niente, schermo sempre nero e cursore in alto a sinistra...ho letto che devo modificare il Bios, giusto?
<bossa> ma mi sa che quel computer, che è vecchio non permette l'avvio da usb
<bossa> akis24 comincio a panicare...c'è tutto il mio lavoro su quel computer...
<kingji19> chi mi puo' dare una mano?
<bossa> akis24 ?
<akis24> bossa : devi impostare avvio da usb dal bios settando la usb com prima periferica di avvio
<bossa> akis24 : come arrivo nel bios? e se non ci fosse la possibilità di settare la usb come periferica di avvio?
<akis24> bossa : o se ne hai l'opportunita' di modificare la sequenza di avvio allo splashscreen di avvio del pc
<akis24> bossa : su alcuni pc è possibile farlo in entrambi i modi
<bossa> akis24 : quella del bios perlomeno so di cosa parli ma splashscreen è arabo per me :)
<akis24> bossa : quando parte il pc di solito da' qualche info sul sistema tipo di bios ecc e anche come accedere al bios
<akis24> !avviodacd
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<akis24> bossa : dai un occhiata al link per farti un idea
<akis24> bossa : tipo di pc modello ?
<bossa> akis24 : all'avvio, sotto la scritta Dell, mi da solo F2 e F12
<bossa> è un vecchio fisso Dell
<akis24> bossa : bene una delle due permette di modificare la sequenza di avvio o accedere al bios  credo f2 per il bios e f12 per la sequenza di avvio
<bossa> F2 setup F12 boot menu
<akis24> f12 boot menu
<bossa> e cmq non succede niente schiacciando nessuno dei due tasti
<bossa> già provato molte volte
<akis24> bossa :  premi piu' volte f12 all'avvio e selezioni avvio da usb
<bossa> schiacciando F12 fa uno strano suono
<bossa> ma non succede niente
<bossa> schermo nero
<bossa> porco mondo...
<akis24> bossa : oltre non posso aiutarti potresti avere anche problema di scheda video  prova a smuoverla se sai come fare
<akis24> bossa : smuovila o estraila e rimettila a pc spento ovviamente
<bossa> akis24 grazie ma non so come fare e cmq non vedo come possa essersi danneggiata da  un momento all'altro...fino a ieri sera nessunissimo problema, il computer non ha preso colpi, non ci sono state interruzioni di corrente...
<bossa> che rogna..
<akis24> bossa : mica pretendi avviso in caso di guasto...
<bossa> :)
<bossa> no l'avviso no ma un motivo plausibile....o si rompono di punto in bianco?
<akis24> bossa : si rompono e basta
<bossa> c'è sempre un perchè ;)
<bossa> cmq grazie per l'aiuto
<akis24> bon di nulla
<bossa> continuerÒ a provare
<Gep> Esiste in Lubuntu un "Gestione di Rete" ?
<Dario_> ciao a tutti
<Dario_> ho da poco istallato obuntu e sono un po nel casino....
<Dario_> qualcuno mi aiuta!!?!? non riesco ad installare i programmi lol
<akis24> Dario_ : i programmi li trovi sul software center o dal gestore pacchetti
<Dario_> ma quando li scarico direttamente da internet poi come li lancio?
<Dario_> skype ad esempio mi dice che lo installa ma poi magicamente alla fine NIENTE!
<akis24> Dario_ : nno scaricare da internet usa quelli di sistema
<akis24> non*
<Dario_> ma skype ad esempio non lo trovo
<akis24> Dario_ :  comunque l'icona per avviare skype dovrebbe trovarsi sul menu > internet
<Dario_> non riesco a trovarla
<Dario_> lol
<Gep_> Qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste un "gestione di rete" su lubuntu? che mi faccia vedere la mia lan?
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti se tolgo un ppa la key si rimuove pure?
<akis24> Dario_ :  non è opportuno installare pacchetti al di fuori dai repo ufficiali  hai il gestore pacchetti sul menu > sistema ?
<Dario_> io nn so neanche dove trovo il menu figurati come son messo male
<Dario_> ahaahh
<Dario_> cmq adesso ho trovato skype e lanciato grazie..
<akis24> bene
<Dario_> a sto punto consigliami un buon programma per scaricare i torrent
<akis24> Dario_ : credo ci sia gia' si chiama transmission
<Dario_> wow ottimo e è gia dentro? dove lo trovo? faccio ricerca ?
<Dario_> yes beccato
<akis24> Dario_ : ancora menu > internet
<Dario_> akis sei un mito
<akis24> ehh
<Dario_> azzo skype fa caccaaaa
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti se tolgo un ppa la key si rimuove pure?
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti se tolgo un ppa la key si rimuove pure?
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti se tolgo un ppa la key si rimuove pure?
<akis24> saltabecca :  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=476827
<Dario_> akis24 aiuto ancora ehehe scusami
<akis24> saltabecca :  comunque per rimuovere i ppa conviene installare  sudo apt-get install ppa-purge  e poi rimuovere con quello
<akis24> Dario_ : ?
<Dario_> senti come cavolo faccio ad installare i plugins
<akis24> Dario_ : quali plugins ?
<Dario_> in molti siti internet son richiesti
<Dario_> il browser mi dice che mancano ma quando chiuedo di scaricarli non li trova
<Dario_> lol
<akis24> Dario_ :  versione di ubuntu ?
<Dario_> 13.10
<Dario_> 64bit
<akis24> Dario_ : apri il terminale e dai  sudo software-properties-gtk
<akis24> Dario_ :  su  software controlla siano spuntate le prime  4 voci
<saltabecca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959443/
<akis24> ubuntu software*
<saltabecca> come la rimuovo?
<akis24> saltabecca :  sudo apt-key del id_chiave  mettendo codice della chiave al posto  di   id_chiave
<akis24> saltabecca :  sudo apt-key del 1024R/77296259 per essere precisi  e ora devo andare
<Gep> Come fare il copia incolla da pagina Web a Xterm?
<Gep> Nessuno mi illumina? :)
<Gep_> c è nessuno?
<fotoritocco> ciao
<fotoritocco> ho una serie di foto scattate con il telefonino
<fotoritocco> che vorrei riddurre di dimensione
<fotoritocco> sapete se esiste un programma su linux che permette di fare questo?
<fotoritocco> deve essere il sistema più veloce possibile
<tdk200> Ragazzi scusatemi adesso sono sul pc che devo impostare con la 1024x768
<tdk200> ho provato anche con arandr ma non mi salva l'impostazione che io gli do
<kek> ciao ragà
<kek> qualcuno di voi mi sa dire se è possibile installare il router di fastewb per il collegamento ad internet?
<halo> ciao a tutti...esiste un'alternativa a Wine per installare soft windows? il pc in questione monta xubuntu
<halo> ho comprato uno scanner mouse pur sapendo il rischio di incompatibilità..ovviamente il software sviluppato gira su win e mac, e con wine non funziona
<Tdk200_> salve
<Tdk200_> ragazzi ho lasciato un pc acceso con teamvieiwer avviato :D sarebbe tdk200 normale
<Tdk200_> stranamente non accedo a distanza dal mio pc volevo sistemarlo da casa ma nulla da fare nn accede
<Tdk200_> però ho lasciato il pc con la stanza aperta ed il mio nick collegato
<Tdk200_> perchè non funge team vieiwer a distanza ???
<Tdk200_> è rimasto con inizializzazione parametri di visualizzazione e non va avanti
<Tdk200_> cmq kikkate tdk200 normale
<DF10> Salve
<Tdk200_> We se potete fate uscire l'utente doppione tdk200 normale
<Tdk200_> l'ho lasciato connesso da un pc dove dovevo sistemare alcune cose in remoto. Sfiga vuole che non funziona teamvieiwer
<Simone> Ciao a tutti!
<Simone> Ho un problema chi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> ciao
<Dario_> ciao help me!!!!!!!!! quale versione di adobe installare!!?
<Dario_> akis24:    7 yum tar o rpm?????????????????
<akis24> Dario_:  che stai  a fare ?
<Dario_> eheheh mi ritrovo tipo a vedere un video su fb ed il browser mi dice di installare adobe per vederlo
<Dario_> arrivo a scaricare e mi chiedela giusta versione per linux ho 3 scelte
<Dario_> : yum tar rpm
<akis24> nessuno di questi Dario_
<Dario_> lol
<akis24> Dario_:  apri il terminale e dai questo         sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Dario_> una pg internet?
<Dario_> cazzo sei il mio salvatore akis!!!
<akis24> Dario_: sai coa è il terminale
<Dario_> no.... che vergogna
<akis24> cosa*
<akis24> asp un minuto
<Dario_> okke
<Dario_> una specie di bios...
<Dario_> capito .... e gia lanciato il tutto
<Dario_> grazie mio salvatore eheeheeh
<akis24> Dario_: prova a premere il tasto windows sulla tastiera  o guarda su menu > accessori se hai  " terminale "
<Dario_> gia fatto tutto
<Dario_> grazie
<akis24> Dario_:  installato ?
<Dario_> si si grazie
<akis24> bene
<Guest15141> salve ,vorrei istallare su ubuntu una stampante termica usb della meteor ma sono tre giorni che ci provo senza risultati , potete aiutarmi , perfavore grazie
<Guest15141> salve ,vorrei istallare su ubuntu una stampante termica usb della meteor ma sono tre giorni che ci provo senza risultati , potete aiutarmi , perfavore grazie
<Shin3> Guest15141: è inutili che ripeti la domanda appena qualcuno riesce ad aiutarti avrai una risposta
<Guest15141> ok grazie
<Nikten> Salve a tutti. ho un Samsung Galaxy S3. sul sito di Ubuntu è presente la guida per installare Ubuntu Touch. Solo che è solo la build 4 risalente ad inizio settembre, nemmeno la versione stable
<Nikten> volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi sapeva come installarci ubuntu 13.10 quello uscito il 17 ottobre oppure le versioni beta della 14.04 grazie mille in anticipo ;)
<Riccardone> !installazione | Nikten
<ubot-it> Nikten: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest15141> salve ,vorrei istallare su ubuntu una stampante termica usb della meteor ma sono tre giorni che ci provo senza risultati , potete aiutarmi , perfavore grazie
<Nikten> !installazione ubuntu touch
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest15141> ISTALLAZIONE METEOR
<Guest15141> MA L'HAI CREATE TU , LE VONGOLE
<akis24> Guest15141: quella stampante non ha driver per ubuntu  difficilmente potrai installarla su ubuntu
<Guest15141> SI LO SO CHE NON HA I DRIVER PER UBUNTO , MA CI DOVREBBE ESSERE UN MODO PER ISTALLARLA
<akis24> !!stampanti | Guest15141
<ubot-it> Guest15141: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<akis24> Guest15141: togli il caps .. maiuscolo
<Riccardone> Guest15141: un modo ci sarebbe ... ti scrivi il driver tu a mano con PErl o Python magari ....
<Guest15141> ok come si fa?
<akis24> lol
<akis24> Guest15141:  a meno che tu non sia un esperto di programmazione  non è possibile  e non credo tu lo sia
<Guest15141> come faccio io a scrivere i driver a mano per la mia stampante meteor - sprint usb
<Guest15141> non sono un esperto di programmazione
<Guest15141> non ho mai programmato niente
<akis24> Guest15141:  e quindi per conseguenza ..
<Nikten> ahahah
<Guest15141> la stampante la devo buttare ... è una stampante termica con rotolo da 80mm. come quella per i scontrini
<akis24> Guest15141: usala da window credo sia l'unica possibilita'
<Riccardone> Guest15141: ti devi accontentare di quello che passa il convento ... Se il driver per Linux non esiste, come possiamo fare ?
<Guest15141> ho visto che esiste su questa pagina  ma io non so istallarlo http://www.jabir.it/index.php/doc/
<Guest15141> in fondo alla pagina ci sono i driver per linux ma a me non funzionano
<Guest15141> hai visto la pagina che ti ho mandato ?
<Guest15141> ma tu lai rotto . quello ci mette la guarnizione e  tu lo rompi , ma non ti piace quel rubinetto , a a   ma intrappolato , ma esce sempre l'acqua , podarsi si agiusta
<Guest15141> come imparava giulia o mia cara gilia , ma perche hai buttato via tutto , e mia mamma che si impiccia dei fatti miei
<Guest15141> ma come si fa  tutto scordato
<Guest15141> samuele e gliu figlio di samuele ma come si impara
<akis24> Guest15141: ?
<Guest15141> e cquello dice io mi volevo imparare
<Guest15141> ma mo l'hai rombe questa casa
<Guest15141> ma come si imara .. ma come fai
<akis24> !chat | Guest15141
<ubot-it> Guest15141: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest15141> ok grazie
<Guest15141> ma come è questo fatto
<Guest15141> si è scordatto tutto cose
<Guest15141> e va bene
<Guest15141> saluti a tutti voi pa pure gilio faceva le scorregge?
<jester-> sera
<Nikten> Chi sa tradurre quello che sta dicendo adesso Mark?
<Nikten> http://ubuntuonair.com
<Nikten> Salve, chi mi saprebbe dire cosa hanno detto sul sito http://ubuntuonair.com ?
<Nikten> krabador: sei italiano?
<krabador> Nikten, hai domande?
<Nikten> krabador, Si. Visto che non ne capisco molto d'inglese volevo sapere se hai capito qualcosa di quello che è successo.
<krabador> Nikten, puoi entrare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> è il canale piu' adato
<krabador> adatto
<Nikten> krabador, grazie ora entro ;)
<Guest78568> Vabbe niente nick. Buona sera gente, ho installato Ubuntu ma la wifi non va
<Guest78568> rtl8192se
<Guest78568>  Aggiornando si collega senza apparenti problemi al router,  ma poi non funziona la rete
<soop> ciao ..qualcuno può aiutarmi ho un piccolo dubbio :D  proprio piccolo
<mussetto> ciao ragazzi,spero quallcuno possa aiutarmi..sto cercando invano di installare lubuntu da dvd su un pc intel core2 hp,con vista precaricato che non parte...ma quando seleziono la lingua e poi successivamente 'installa lubuntu'sullo schermo appare la schermata blu 'nessun segnale'e non parte nulla....soluzioni??
<davidcoq> Ola
<Dario_> aiuto download torrent
<Dario_> c'è nessuno?
<jester-> !nessuno | Dario_
<ubot-it> Dario_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Dario_> come velocizzare transmission???
<jester-> Dario_: la velocita, se non è limitata, dipende da quante fonti ti passano i pacchetti
<jester-> poche fonti poca velocità
<cristian_c> mussetto, neanche la live?
<trustytharkde> sera  a tutti
<trustytharkde> scusate cè un metodo per aumentare la ricezzione wifi su kubuntu12.04.4
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> trustytharkde: cioè?
<trustytharkde> cristian_c:  ho kubuntu in dual boot con win8.1 ma su win il segnale wifi è al massimo e su kubuntu mi da solo 4 tacche
<jester-> al di la delle tacche riceve bene?
<trustytharkde> si
<jester-> allora non c'è problema
<trustytharkde> ma avvolte scende il segnale da 4 a 1 e questo è normale jester-?
<Dario_> COME SCARICO DA TRANSMISSION???
<Dario_> tipo trovo un link e poi come faccio?
<jester-> Dario_: se chiedevi per la velocità si presume che stavi scricando
<jester-> scaricando?
<Dario_> si per un file son riuscito perche il sito mi ha fatto scaricare direttamente
<trustytharkde> poi lo apri tramite TRANSMISSION Dario_
<Dario_> per un altro link invece nn riesco
<jester-> Dario_: trovi il torrent e lo pari con transimission
<trustytharkde> jester-:  quindi e normale che il segnale cende è sale ?
<jester-> trustytharkde: è solo un cazzillo grafico magari piu preciso di quello winz, se la connessione rimane stabile il problema non esiste
<trustytharkde> jester-:  ho trovato questa guida mi puoi dire se  va bene o no ? http://www.lffl.org/2012/01/ubuntu-il-segnale-wifi-debole-rispetto.html
<trustytharkde> jester-:
<grumo> ciao, ho dei problemi x avviare ubuntu
<grumo> chi mi sa aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | grumo
<ubot-it> grumo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<grumo> cristian-c
<grumo> hai modo di aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | grumo
<ubot-it> grumo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Paolonzolo> CIAO!
<Paolonzolo> Come si scaricano i torrents ubuntu 13.10 64bit???
<Paolonzolo> GRAZIE
<jimmib> salve chiedo gentilmente comne faccio a vedere rai in streaming con ubuntu 12.10premetto che ho installa to rai smooth  su comp agg firefox ma non mi va
<cristian_c> jimmib, hai provato con winz in virtualbox?
<grumo> cristian, allora, premetto che non ho mai avuto problemi..ma adesso non mi simavvia più, mi chiede il login..e se io proseguo, arrivo ad un punto  he mi chiede qualcosa....ma non so cosa.. esce una frase con idati del pc e alla fine:~$
<Paolon> Non si riesce a colloquiare con i repo per i torrent
<cristian_c> dato che si usa tecnologia silverlight di microsoft
<cristian_c> grumo, in live hai provato?
<cristian_c> Paolon, ?
<jimmib> no ora provo
<grumo> cristian, spiegati meglio..non sono molto pratico
<Paolon> Eccomi
<Paolon> Caduto
<jimmib> ok ho installato virtual box poi?
<cristian_c> grumo, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | jimmib
<ubot-it> jimmib: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Paolon> Ehi... cristian_c!!!
<Paolon> AIUTO!!!!
<cristian_c> Paolon, che problema hai?
<Paolon> Non riesco a scaricare i torrent Ubnutu
<Paolon> nessuno!!!
<cristian_c> !torrent | Paolon
<Paolon> Puoi provare se tu riesci?
<ubot-it> Paolon: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<Paolon> azz. così
<Paolon> va bene
<Paolon> ...
<Paolon> a parte che cerco gnome classico...
<Paolon> se vai invece in download del sito ubuntu non parte
<Paolon> il sito non risponde
<Paolon> figo
<cristian_c> Paolon, gnome 2 non c'è più
<Paolon> beh...
<Paolon> gnome tipo vehhlio stile
<Paolon> * vecchio
<Paolon> non ne esiste uno simile?
<cristian_c> Paolon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<Paolon> Grazie
<Paolon> Un ritorno a Linux. Non che Windows 8 sia malaccio
<Paolon> ma non è Linux
<Paolon> e per un programmatore... beh, Linux è OS
<Paolon> Linux... allargato BSD
<Paolon> Comunque un grazie!
<Paolon> CIAO!
<mussetto> eccomi qua,scusate sono andato a mangiare...vi ripropongo il mio problema: sto ceracando di installare lubuntu su un pc con vista precaricato che non parte,o meglio,la barra di caricamento di windows si visualizza ma poi scheramata blu e dicitura nessun segnale da vga....stessa cosa quando faccio partire l'installazione da dvd ..(con lubuntu in dvd)...che posso fare??
<mussetto> forse è un problema di schermo??
<mussetto> mah...
<cristian_c> mussetto, e in merito alla domanda che ti ho fatto?
<mussetto> a proposito è un hp core2 intel..
<mussetto> si scusa cristian,nn l ho vista ero a mangiare..
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> mussetto, neanche la live?
<mussetto> per live intendi iso masterizzata?
<cristian_c> no
<mussetto> ho provato anche con unebootin...
<mussetto> ma mi dive bootmgr mancante..
<cristian_c> mussetto, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<mussetto> mo adesso guardo..
<mussetto> dici che devo far prima testare il sistema quando parte l installazione di lubuntu?
<cristian_c> eh
<mussetto> è strano..un hardware recente...non dovrebbe avere problemi..
<mussetto> allora....prova ubuntu senza installarlo....do invio,il disco gira.......ma....unknow signal da vga..poi il disco si ferma..
<jimmib> come si usa virtualbox grazie
<mussetto> dici che tolgo il disco rigido,lo formatto e poi vedo se riesco ad installare?
<enzotib> !virtualbox | jimmib
<ubot-it> jimmib: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> mussetto, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<cristian_c> mussetto, perché?
<mussetto> si si, avevo gia effettuato diverse installazioni con questa iso,tutto a buon fine,sia con unebootin che con cd..
<mussetto> è come se il pc si addormentasse..
<cristian_c> mussetto, sempre su questo pc?
<Franco> Buonasera, ho due hd, ho dovuto reinstallare XP su SDA mentre Ubuntu è su SDB,  naturalmente ho perso il dual boot , al riavvio parte XP mentre per far partire Ubuntu debbo utilizzare Super Grub, inoltre nell'elenco dei SO di Super Grub mi appaiono quattro righe di Ubuntu, come se lo avessi installatu due volte. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a riattivare il dual boot ed eventualmente disinstallare una copia di Ubuntu? ecco l'fdisk http:/
<mussetto> no,su altri...questo è un altro...è solo questo che mi da problemi...
<BubuSettete> sera a tutti...come posso fare l'aggiornamento di skype?
<BubuSettete> krabador che fai....avanti e indietro? prego...si accomodi :)
<krabador> sono indeciso
<krabador> sono molto attaccato a windows
<BubuSettete> ripeto la mia domanda per quelli nuovi.... sera a tutti...come posso fare l'aggiornamento di skype?
<krabador> percio' , entro ed esco
<krabador> BubuSettete: che ubuntu usi?
<BubuSettete> 13.10
<krabador> BubuSettete: per aggiornamento intendi che già usi una versione vecchia?
<BubuSettete> non lo so che versione sia....ma dall'interfaccia che ha sembra dei tempi del mio bis-nonno
<cristian_c> mussetto, hai controllato il cavo?
<krabador> BubuSettete: da dove l'hai installata?
<mussetto> si,è a posto...in questo momento sto guardando la schermata del bios...
<BubuSettete> terminale: sudo apt-get install skype
<krabador> BubuSettete: allora è l'ultima
<BubuSettete> mammamia ma che brutta che è :(
<krabador> BubuSettete: se non ti piace, purtroppo , prenditela con microsoft
<BubuSettete> speravo esistesse una vers nuova....
<BubuSettete> perchè?
<krabador> BubuSettete: puoi mandare dpkg -l | grep skype
<krabador> BubuSettete: skype è di microsoft
<BubuSettete> ii  skype                                     4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2                     amd64        client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service
<BubuSettete> ii  skype-bin                                 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2                     i386         client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files
<BubuSettete>  scusa se ho incollato qua ma son 2 righe.....
<BubuSettete> si ma è la versione ubuntu che fa cag**** su windows è strabella
<cybernova> BubuSettete, e allora utilizza winz
<BubuSettete> no..troppi virus
<cybernova> BubuSettete, comunque l'ultima versione è la 4.2.0.13-1
<BubuSettete> e come la installo? la mia non è questa?
<cybernova> ma la grafica è la stessa
<cybernova> BubuSettete, tu hai la 4.2.0.11-0
<cybernova> cambia quasi nulla
<BubuSettete> se do sudo ecc update o upgrade skype mi dice comando non valido
<cristian_c> mussetto, il pc è vecchio?
<mussetto> avrà al massimo sei sette anni..
<krabador> BubuSettete: ti ripeto, prenditela con microsoft
<BubuSettete> cybernova:  e come posso passare a quella versione la? ma mi conviene farlo? a aprile formatto e metto 14.04, meglio tenre tutto cosi o aggiornare i programmi?
<cristian_c> mussetto, 13.10?
<mussetto> ha hnche una presa hdmi che in questo momento ho collegato ma mi dice no signal...no,lubuntu 13.04..
<cybernova> BubuSettete, sei lo hai installato dai repo basta che dai apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade e se lo hanno inserito te lo aggiorna
<krabador> BubuSettete:sul sito stanno alla 4.2.0.13
<cristian_c> mussetto, lubuntu a 64 bit?
<krabador> ma non è diversa dalla 4.2.0.11
<krabador> BubuSettete: che hai tu
<cybernova> BubuSettete, puoi continuare tranquillamente con quella che hai
<BubuSettete> ok cybernova
<krabador> BubuSettete: se il tuo problema è l'estetica, devi metterti solo li ad aspettare che il team di sviluppo per linux la migliori
<mussetto> uhm..sai che nn lo so?? ma credo a 32..
<krabador> !chat | BubuSettete
<ubot-it> BubuSettete: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BubuSettete> si perchè fa davvero pena...
<BubuSettete> si va bè krabador ...è inerente dai, stiamo prlando di programmi di ubuntu
<mussetto> dici che provo con xubuntu?
<krabador> BubuSettete: qui si fa supporto al sistema
<halo> ciao a tutti...esiste un'alternativa a Wine per installare soft windows? il pc in questione monta xubuntu
<BubuSettete> è infatti supp al sist....stavo domandando di un upgrade :)
<BubuSettete> cmq nn polemizzo
<halo> ho comprato uno scanner mouse pur sapendo il rischio di incompatibilità..ovviamente il software sviluppato gira su win e mac :S , e con wine non funziona
<BubuSettete> vi ringrazio x ora
<krabador> BubuSettete: di la puoi parlare di qualsiasi cosa, tranne essere antisemita, e cose del genere
<BubuSettete> si lo so ma io ho bisogno di supporto e nn di chiacchierare
<krabador> BubuSettete: skype è chiacchierare
<cristian_c> mussetto, controlla il nome del file .iso
<krabador> BubuSettete: sei il benvenuto, di la puoi parlare di quello che vuoi
<BubuSettete> a proposito di supporto.....mi spieghi anche come si fa a impostare che il pc non vada in blocco schermo quando è attivo un video?
<krabador> BubuSettete: nelle impostazioni di risparmio energetico
<BubuSettete> io ho solo: alimentazione e impostazioni blocco e luminosità
<BubuSettete> ma in nessuna dei due c'è la possiblità di mettere questa opzoione
<krabador> BubuSettete: in impostazioni blocco, che opzioni hai ?
<mussetto> lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Franco> Buonasera, qualcuno può dirmi qualcosa riguardo alla mia delle 22:15?
<cristian_c> halo, il software windows gira su ubuntu tramite wine, se gira...
<cristian_c> mussetto, 32 bit
<BubuSettete> oscurare lo schermo per risparmiare energia ( al momento non è attivo), spegnere lo schermo quando inattivo per: ( ed è inattivo ora) e bloccare lo schermo dopo:
<BubuSettete> ma è tutto inattivo perche prima mi si spegneva mentre vedevo i film
<BubuSettete> e allora ho tolto tutto
<cristian_c> Franco, cioè?
<halo> ok cristian_c peccato
<cristian_c> halo, ?
<cristian_c> halo, altrimenti usa virtualbox
<halo> ] <cristian_c> halo, il software windows gira su ubuntu tramite wine, se gira...
<cristian_c> eh, dipende dal software
<krabador> halo: hai dual boot con windows , in questo pc?
<Franco> cristian_c Buonasera, ho due hd, ho dovuto reinstallare XP su SDA mentre Ubuntu è su SDB,  naturalmente ho perso il dual boot , al riavvio parte XP mentre per far partire Ubuntu debbo utilizzare Super Grub, inoltre nell'elenco dei SO di Super Grub mi appaiono quattro righe di Ubuntu, come se lo avessi installatu due volte. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a riattivare il dual boot ed eventualmente disinstallare una copia di Ubuntu? ecco l'f
<halo> eh si, sul pc da cui sto scrivendo ho provato cosi, con win 7 e funziona,...ma sul pc su cui dovrebbe girare di sicuro non riesco a virtualizzare
<mussetto> come faccio a controllare se è a 32? scompatto?
<halo> troppo vecchio..nn supporta vtx di sicuro
<krabador> Franco: se vuoi il dual boot , di nuovo, segui il ripristno di grub
<krabador> !grub | Franco
<ubot-it> Franco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> mussetto, no, lo è
<krabador> Franco: procurati un supporto di installazione di ubuntu, ed, seguendo la guida ripristino, indichi come disco , il disco che parte per primo nel pc, che suppongo sia quello, win, sda
<mussetto> secondo te da che cosa può dipendere?? ma è normale una risolusione di 640x487??
<Franco> <krabador> ho il disco install di Ubuntu, la guida ripristino ? quale, dove?
<krabador> quella che ti ho postato
<krabador> !grub | Franco
<ubot-it> Franco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Franco> <krabador> mi era sfuggito grazie provo
<cristian_c> mussetto, quindi parte?
<cristian_c> halo, se è un gioco è per piattaforma win, la cosa migliore è giocarlo su win
<mussetto> diciamo che si visualizza la schermata delle lingue,seleziono italiano,viene visualizzata la schermata di installazione di lubuntu,do invio ad installa lubuntu,il disco gira...poi schermata blu,unknow signal e il disco si arresta...
<krabador> BubuSettete: tolto tutto, e lui continua a spegnersi?
<krabador> !imagebin | BubuSettete
<ubot-it> BubuSettete: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> posta la schermata di impostazioni energia
<BubuSettete> ok
<BubuSettete> http://imagebin.org/294510
<BubuSettete> prima era cosi e si spegneva
<BubuSettete> ora ho tolto tutto
<cristian_c> mussetto, stessa cosa per la live?
<Nikten> Ciao ragazzi un aiuto per favore. Ho un netbook con ubuntu. Ogni qual volta apro nautilus la finestra la massimizza automaticamente(questo perchè lo schermo è di dimensioni ridotte). Come posso fare per aprire direttamente le finestre ridotte?
<BubuSettete> ti ho postato come era prima
<BubuSettete> poi ho tolto la spunta dal quadratino ma si spegneva lo stesso.....e allora ho tolto anche i 5 minuti e messo mai
<mussetto> intendi 'prova lubuntu'..??
<cristian_c> Nikten, ubuntu con unity?
<cristian_c> mussetto, sì
<mussetto> si...stessa cosa...
<BubuSettete> ora sta sempre acceso ma io vorrei che si potesse oscurare e solo quando va il video che resti acceso
<Nikten> cristian_c, yess. Ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> mussetto, prova con nomodeset
<mussetto> ...sarebbe?
<cristian_c> Nikten, non è che magari è impostata una sessione netbook?
<Nikten> Ho provato ad andare su unity control center ma o non l'ho trovato o non c'è
<krabador> BubuSettete: come vedi i video?
<cristian_c> Nikten, e unity non è proprio indicato per i netbook
<BubuSettete> in che senso krabador
<krabador> BubuSettete: perchè il browser per esempio
<krabador> non è un'applicazione attiva
<cristian_c> mussetto, è un'opzione che trovi nella schermata di menù
<krabador> BubuSettete: quindi se ti metti a vedere un video,e non tocchi mai il pc, dopo un po' si spegne
<BubuSettete> ahh quindi dici che se invece uso vlc resta acceso anche se ha il risparmio attivo?
<BubuSettete> con windows non mi succedeva
<BubuSettete> forse ha qualche ozione in +
<BubuSettete> opzione*
<krabador> BubuSettete: è una questione di applicazioni attive
<krabador> anche su win
<Nikten> allora io utilizzo ubuntu da 3 annetti circa. da 3 versioni a questa parte non avevo più formattato, avanzando di distribuzione direttamente del sistema. L'altra volta però ho voluto dare una bella pulita e ho formattato scaricando l'iso dal sito.
<mussetto> uh,ho capito..! in effetti avevo un sospetto che fosse un problema di video....cmq ora provo e poi ti dirò...
<BubuSettete> su win guardavo in streaming ore senza che si spegnesse mai
<Nikten> e adesso le finestre me le apre sempre massimizzate
<BubuSettete> eppure avevo le impostazioni di risparmio attive
<cristian_c> Nikten, ripeto, non è che adesso è impostata la sessione netbook?
<BubuSettete> comunque dopo ci provo...riattivo il risparmio energetico e mando un film su vlc....voglio vedere che fa
<Nikten> cristian_c: non lo so non penso. Ora provo ad uscire e vi faccio sapere
<Nikten> Scherzavo non posso uscire. Sto caricando un video su YouTube :D
<Nikten> Cmq a proposito di youtube, ho un altro problema. Con Chrome ogni tanto i video su you tube si bloccano, mentre con firefox no. Però solo you tube. ho provato a disinstallarlo e poi, come detto prima, a formattare. ma niente, il problema persiste
<Franco> Krabador , sto seguendo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ma ho qualche problema puoi dare un'occhiata? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6962346/
<cybernova> Franco, hai detto che ubuntu lo hai su sdb
<cybernova> allora non devi montare sda1 in cui c'è xp ma sdb1
<Franco> <cybernova> si
<cybernova> Franco, Prendere nota della partizione sulla quale è installato Ubuntu. Nei prossimi passi verrà assunto come partizione di installazione /dev/sda1.
<cybernova> tu sostituisci sda1 con sdb1
<Franco> <cybernova> dove c'è Ubuntu? non da dove parte attualmente?
<cybernova> Franco, leggi quello che ti ho scritto prima
<Franco> ok
<BubuSettete> ciao di nuovo a tutti, Per scaricare DeaDBeeF 0.6.0 come devo fare? in internet trovo siti da cui scaricare ma prima cosa non mi fido e poi non so come si faccia
<BubuSettete> cybernova:  qualche settimana fa un utente qua mi aveva dato un sito da cui si potevano cercare dei programmi rinomati di windows e vedere se c'è l'eventuale versione per linux....questo sito io non lo ricordo e vorrei dapere da voi se son affidabili e se si mi piacerebbe che me ne deste almeno 1
<BubuSettete> non trovo nulla da synaptic....stavo cercando foobar ma non lo trovo....
<cybernova> BubuSettete, non conosco mi dispiace
<BubuSettete> ok, ma sai come posso fare x installare DeaDBeef?
<BubuSettete> la recensione parla di una versione di fine anno....eppure USC non la trova
<cybernova> BubuSettete, se non è nei repo ufficiali non diamo supporto
<MohawkPanzer> Sera a tutti
<MohawkPanzer> Chi potrebbe cortesemente fornirmi alcune info sulla creazione di una bootable usb con ubuntu 13.10?
<cybernova> !usblive
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usblive'
<cybernova> !usb | MohawkPanzer
<ubot-it> MohawkPanzer: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<MohawkPanzer> Grazie mille cybernova!
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-20
<BubuSettete> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BubuSettete> c'è nessuno per assistenza?
<BubuSettete> o siete tt a letto?
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<Franco> Buongiorno, sto seguendo le istruzioni di  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino   ma ho dei problemi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964299/ qualcuno pu; seguirmi_
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Franco
<ubot-it> Franco: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> Franco, tu scrivi /dev/sdb ma devi specificare una partizione del disco sdb
<glpiana> Franco, dovresti recuperare il numero dal comando sudo fdisk -l che hai dato in precedenza
<Franco> glpiana ecco quello che ho fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964314/
<glpiana> Franco, questo lo hai già postato e l'ho già visto. leggi cosa ti ho scritto per cortesia
<Franco> glpiana il secondo past non [ lo stesso del primo
<glpiana> Franco, oki, ma tu non stai seguendo la guida la guida che hai indicato, tant'è che sei andato in chroot troppo rpesto
<Franco> possiamo riprendere insieme_
<glpiana> Franco, oki, comincia con lo scrivere nel terminale: exit
<glpiana> il prompt dovrebbe tornare a ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Franco> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> Franco, ora scrivi: mount                e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964337/
<glpiana> Franco, metti su pastebin l'output di: sudo fdisk -l
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964339/
<glpiana> Franco, in pratica all'avvio del pc ti si avvia windows e non vedi grub e non hai modo di fare partire ubuntu?
<Franco> glpiana, solo con il cd grub
<glpiana> Franco, ok, ora scrivi: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<glpiana> Franco, poi scrivi: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<glpiana> Franco, infine scrivi: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<Franco> ok
<glpiana> Franco, quando hai dato tutti e 3 i comandi scrivi: sudo chroot /mnt
<glpiana> il prompt cambia a root@ubuntu
<Franco> glpiana fatti i 4 comandi
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: grub-install /dev/sda
<Franco> glpiana     root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/sda Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<glpiana> Franco, quando finisce, se non da errori, scrivi: update-grub
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964356/
<glpiana> Franco, no, devi dare update-grub solo dopo che ti ha restituito il prompt
<Franco> glpiana debbo aspettare      ma sembra tutto bloccato con il quadretto
<glpiana> Franco, se così non va, puoi premere ctrl+c per interrompere il comando, installare grub su sdb e poi, da bios del pc, impostare il boot dal secondo disco
<Franco> GLpiana  [ avanzato di una riga, forse va avanti > Installing GRUB to /dev/sda as (hd0)...
<glpiana> Franco, aspettiamo
<Franco> glpiana  cosa rispondo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964407/
<glpiana> Franco, no
<Franco> <glpiana>  dimmi
<Franco> glpiana c-[ sempre il quadretto che lampeggia
<glpiana> Franco, ctrl+c
<Franco> glpiana   root@ubuntu:/#
<glpiana> Franco, dammi l'ouput di: mount
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964416/
<glpiana> Franco, grub-install /dev/sdb
<Franco> glpiana Serching ....... come prima lampeggia, aspettiamo
<glpiana> Franco, ok, vado a fumare
<Franco> glpiana io apetto
<ubi_> ciao a tutti, ho un problema sicuramente sciocco con la barra inferiore di ubuntu 12.04 :(
<ubi_> http://awesomescreenshot.com/0912dq523e
<cristian_c> ubi_, ti avevo postato il link di là
<cristian_c> l'hai letto?
<ubi_> icona di unìapplicazione che non riesco a rimuovere e sfondo della medesima che è cambiato spostando su di essa una foto :(
<cristian_c> ubi_, aspetta, ma su unity non c'è la barra inferiore
<ubi_> no cristain non l'ho letto perchè mi sono sloggato e sonovenuto sul canale giusto sperando di ricevere una mano :)
<cristian_c> ubi_, io l'avevo postato molto prima
<cristian_c> ubi_, ma non hai chiarito il dubbio
<cristian_c> sicuro che stai usando unity?
<cristian_c> ubi_, hai aggiunto ppa?
<ubi_> allora nello stream della chat non l'ho letto, a questpunto non sono sicuro di star usando unity se mi dici così :(
<cristian_c> lol
<ubi_> in realtà non so nemmeno che sia ppa quindi presumo di non averlo aggiunto
<cristian_c> !ppa | ubi_
<ubot-it> ubi_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> ubi_, apri un terminale
<ubi_> come ho detto, di la. sto usando Linux solo da qualche settimana
<cristian_c> ubi_, apri un terminale
<ubi_> aperto
<ubi_> terminale di Gnome
<ubi_> 3.4.1.1
<cristian_c> ubi_, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> ubi_, posta l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ubi_
<ubot-it> ubi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964454/
<glpiana> Franco, anzitutto dimmi che sistema windows hai su sda
<Franco> xp
<glpiana> Franco, allora adesso scrivi: update-grub
<ubi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964455/
<Franco> glpiana   siamo al punto di prima domanda  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964456/
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: ls /boot
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> ubi_, più una discreta quantità di ppa
<Franco> glpiana   Not creating /boot/grub/menu.lst as you wish  root@ubuntu:/#
<cristian_c> ubi_, ne conto 12
<glpiana> Franco, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Franco> 12.4
<glpiana> Franco, scrivi: update-grub2
<ubi_> cristian_c allora devo aver seguito qualche guida per risolvere qualche situazione e non mi ricordavo di aver mai aggiunto dei ppa ( che dovrebbero essere delle fonti da cui scaricare aggiornamenti se ho capito bene )
<Franco> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964473/
<cristian_c> ubi_, non mi sembra che i ppa servano a risolvere situazioni
<cristian_c> ubi_, in più hai pure attivato i proposed
<jake78> ragazzi ho installato polly per gestire il mio contatto twitter ma non riesco a lanciarlo. Da terminale compare la seguente dicitura http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964471/ qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<ubi_> probabilmente avveo bisogno di qualche servizio specifico ed ho seguito delle guide, come ti ho detto prima sto cercando di capire meglio come muovermi ed ahimè a volte si fanno anche delel fesserie
<cristian_c> ubi_, i ppa portano instabilità al sistema spesso
<cristian_c> ubi_, andrebbero evitati accuratamente
<cristian_c> !ripristino | ubi_
<ubot-it> ubi_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ubi_> se i ppa non mi sono necessari e nemmeno i proposed rimuovo tutto senza problemi. in fatti hai ragione era instabile ed a volte non faceva gli aggiornamenti
<ubi_> però quel che ora mi "da noia" maggiormente è l'icona e l'immagine sulla barra inferiore
<ubi_> se dovessi seguire il ripristino installazione mi farebbe perdere delle configurazioni di vpn che ho installato?
<cristian_c> ubi_, eh, ma ci hai pacioccato tu, dovevi pensarci prima
<glpiana> Franco, ma hai ancora grub 1 su sto pc, come è possibile?
<cristian_c> ubi_, in ogni caso, ti consiglio di leggere sempre la doc ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> senza andare a cercare improbabili guide sul web
<Franco> glpiana non ne ho idea, l-unica anomalia [ che con il cd grub 2 l-elenco degli Ubuntu ha 4 righe, come se fossero 2 ubuntu, ma non sono riuscito ad avere informazioni su cosa farci, del resto funziona 12.4
<ubi_> cristian_c l'instabilità ora non è il problema, ma lo sono l'icona e l'immagine integrata sulla barra per cui nn ho trovato alcun aiuto in rete e sono venuto qui da voi :) per leggere il wiki di ubuntu sicuramente lo seguirò come una bibbia da ora in poi XD
<cristian_c> ubi_, ti ho detto cosa fare
<cristian_c> ubi_, al limite, segui il link che ti ho postato nell'altro canale. in ogni caso, il tuo sistema è compromesso
<glpiana> Franco, ascolta, puoi avviare ubuntu dal grub cd e venire qui in canale con la tua installazione?
<ubi_> quindi mi vuoi dire che l'icona sulla barra inferiore e l'immagine inserita come sfondo della medesima non si possono rimuovere perchè il sistema è compromesso?
<Franco> glpiana tra 5 minuti devo andare,  ti cerco questo pomeriggio da ubuntu installato, ci sarai..
<ubi_> cristian_c il link purtroppo come ti ho detto non l'ho visto
<glpiana> Franco, forse sì. a più tardi
<Franco> ok
<cristian_c> ubi_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=530393
<cristian_c> ubi_, semplicemente, i problemi pare derivino dall'incauta gestione dei repository
<ubi_> thx, me lo leggo tutto
<cristian_c> ubi_, e io ti ho fornito il link al wiki per il ripristino
<ubi_> grazie cristian_c gentilissimo. per il ripristino temo di non riuscire a farlo perchè dovrei riconfigurare troppe vpn che ho già configurato e che uso tutti i giorni.
<ubi_> Provo a capire come rimuovere i ppa ed i proposed senza ripristino ( sul wiki di ubuntu stavolta XD )
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti ho due problemi penso semplici da risolvere ma non so dove andare, allora quando accendo il pc trovo sempre il volume disattivato e devo sempre riattivarlo manualmente sulla spunta escludi audio in alto per disabilitarlo e l altro problema e la tastiera che ha i caratteri diversi penso sia impostata come americana e non italiana.
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, ma poi hai capito tutta quella storia del bios?
<cristian_c> che non si possono installare cose nel bios
<knaigerchrome1> ciao cristian praticamente era successo questo, che debian aveva impostato una periferica sul bios quando l-ho installato, praticamente il fatto di avere una scheda madre UEFI dovrebbe centrare qualcosa, comunque ho aggiornato il bios e ora si e riazzerato ai valori standard e credo di aver risolto il problema
<knaigerchrome1> scusa la punteggiatura ma la tastiera mi sa che e impostata in maniera americana e non so come metterla in italiana standard
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, forse anche resettando il bios ottenevi la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, apri Impostazioni di sistema
<knaigerchrome1> no avevo provato e rimaneva sempre
<knaigerchrome1> ok
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, magari non l'hai resettato in modo corretto, o non hai salvato
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, una volta aperto, vai in Dispositivi di immissione
<knaigerchrome1> non lo so cmq ora si [ risolto
<knaigerchrome1> no aspetta non ce li ho
<knaigerchrome1> o almeno non li trovo
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, cosa?
<knaigerchrome1> su impostazioni di sistema non ce l-ho licona di dispositivi di immissione
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, posta una schermata
<knaigerchrome1> si
<knaigerchrome1> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<knaigerchrome1> http://imagebin.org/294596
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, ecco svelato il mistero
<cristian_c> non stai usando kubuntu
<knaigerchrome1> no kubuntu l ho cancellato da tempo sto usando ubuntu 13.10
<knaigerchrome1> solo che ieri andava tutto bene, stamani si sveglia con la tastiera americana, invece il problema del volume c e sempre stato ma non mi da tanto fastidio
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, fai clic su Tastiera
<knaigerchrome1> si
<jake78> ragazzi ho installato polly per gestire il mio contatto twitter ma non riesco a lanciarlo. Da terminale compare la seguente dicitura http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964471/ qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !info polly
<ubot-it> Package polly does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> jake78, ma è presente nei repo di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, cosa appare?
<knaigerchrome1> asp
<jake78> l'ho aggiunto io cristian_c
<cristian_c> jake78, come?
<jake78> tramite l'usuale modo riscontrato in rete sudo aadd-apt-repository
<knaigerchrome1> http://imagebin.org/294597
<jake78> aadd-->add
<cristian_c> jake78, non è l'usuale modo
<akis24> addirittura una pre alpha....
<cristian_c> jake78, qui non c'è supporto ai ppa
<jake78> perchè cristian_c io ho sempre utilizzato questa opzione...
<cristian_c> !ppa | jake78
<ubot-it> jake78: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, Impostazioni disposizione
<jake78> quindi mi converrebbe scaricare il deb e installarlo?
<akis24> jake78: il supporto è solo sulla distro con programmi installati dai repo ufficiali il resto e come dire a rischio di chi li usa ppa ecc provenienti da fonti esterne
<cristian_c> jake78, al limite sì
<knaigerchrome1> qui dice che e gia impostata la tastiera italiana
<cristian_c> knaigerchrome1, posta una schermata
<knaigerchrome1> si
<knaigerchrome1> http://imagebin.org/294598
<knaigerchrome1> aspetta ho risolto
<knaigerchrome1> praticamente bastava fare la combinazione che diceva li
<knaigerchrome1> maiusc+super+spazio
<knaigerchrome1> beno male un problema in meno, adesso mancherebbe il discorso che all'avvio mi rimane abilitato il comando escludi volume
<knaigerchrome1> devo riavviare a dopo
<knaigerchrome1> rieccomi
<knaigerchrome1> posso dare forse maggiori dettagli sul problema, in pratica mi sa che lo fa quando mi scordo le cuffie attaccate al jack cuffie frontale del case....perchè ora ad esempio al riavvio non mi ha dato quel problema
<akis24> quindi risolto
<knaigerchrome1> non è detto ora faccio un pò di prove
<knaigerchrome1> ci vediamo più tardi
<knaigerchrome1> rieccomi, ok trovato il problema quando in pratica accendo il pc con le cuffie collegate al jack frontale del case mi esclude automaticamente il volume e devo cliccare in alto su quella spunta per riabilitarlo
<Fuser> Buongiorno
<knaigerchrome1> buongiorno
<akis24> knaigerchrome1: quindi non è un problema
<Guest33654> Vorrei chiedervi supporto, riguardo al mio pc che ha ubuntu 13.10 e una amd radeon hd 7700
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<knaigerchrome1> è una cosa che succede a tutti?
<Guest33654> non riesco a mettere i driver giusti per far girare bene steam e i suoi giochi, ora gioco e funziona ma lagga veramente tanto
<akis24> knaigerchrome1: credo di si l'immissione del jack cuffie esclude l'audio principale ovviamente a meno di impostare manualmente
<knaigerchrome1> ok allora cercherò di non scordarmi più le cuffie attaccate bene sono a posto grazie di tutto saluti
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> !ati
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<Guest33654> Ho seguito la guida e sono andato nelle impostazioni nei driver aggiuntivi e ci sono tre scelte,  due proprietari amd fglrx e amd fglrx-updates e il primo è X.ORG Xserver (open source testato)
<Guest33654> prima adoperavo il fglrx-update e laggava, ho messo il fglrx e lagga
<akis24> Guest33654: di solito si mette il " testato " o raccomandato
<Guest33654> Ok ho messo il testato e ho applicato le modifiche , riavvio il sistema e faccio una prova, a presto ;)
<akis24> Guest33654: rimuovi quello messo prima ...
<Guest33654> mmmh come posso fare?
<akis24> Guest33654: credo tu possa farlo sempre dai driver aggiuntivi  " disattiva "
<Guest33654> ok
<fuser120> Rieccomi, adesso mi è uscito un errore di sistema che ho reportato, testuale " si è verificato un problema durante l'installazione del software" "pacchetto:fglrx 2:13.200-0ubuntu1"
<fuser120> "Title: pachage fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso installato script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 2"
<akis24> fuser120: usa pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fuser120> non me lo fa copiare perchè non sono sul terminale ma si è aperta una finestra "segnalazione crash" non copiabile
<akis24> fuser120: aspetta che qualcuno legga e possa risponderti
<riki56> ciao!
<riki56> avrei una domanda, ho windows 7 e metterò ubunto..
<riki56> come lo posso mettere su cd ?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> riki56: non correre e prima prova e poi dalle opzioni usa " installa accanto "
<riki56> perchè?
<akis24> riki56: cosi ti rendi conto di come funziona ecc al limite lo togli dopo
<riki56> no, tranquilli l'ho già usato e mi piace
<akis24> riki56: buona fortuna :)
<riki56> si.. ma non ho capito come installarlo sul cd.. così faccio partire il pc da cd
<riki56> tramite usb non posso
<akis24> riki56: devi masterizzare il file .iso che scarichi sul dvd
<riki56> grazie
<riki56> buona giornata!
<fuser120> Che comando devo scrivere sul terminale per eseguire questo file"amd-driver-installer-12-3-x86.x86_64.run" che si trova nella cartella home? quando lo apro usa gedit e si impalla
<glpiana> fuser120, io ti sconsiglio di installare in quel modo i driver video se non hai dimestichezza col sistema
<glpiana> fuser120, se la cosa non andasse a buon fine e i driver fossero sbagliati ti ritroveresti in una difficile situazione
<coco_> aloooo
<fuser120> Ok, evito di perdere altro tempo e aspetto consigli esperti, ti ringrazio per avermi assistito :)
<dexter89> buongiorno
<dexter89> sono un utente windows ma da tempo sto pensando di passare a linux
<dexter89> l'unico mio dubbio riguarda i driver per il supporto della tecnologia optimus di nvidia
<dexter89> sapete dirmi quale è la reale situazione in quanto a compatibilità?
<dudo> ciao a tutti
<dudo> ho un problema con vmware player, ovvero, ho scaricato una macchina virtuale con parametri prefissati (ram/memoria video/hdd ecc ecc) in teoria per windows ci sono delle patch da poter installare che permettono di modificare i parametri della macchina virtuale ma per ubuntu non sono riuscito a trovare praticamente nulla. qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<Maxafa> salve, vorrei sapere il metodo più semplice e funzionante per installare virtualbox su ubuntu
<glpiana> !virtualbox | Maxafa
<ubot-it> Maxafa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<dudo> vai nel software center cerca virtualbox ed installalo
<dudo> qualcuno sa dove trovare le patch per l'ultima versione di vmware (per intenderci hardwear bypasser) ?
<glpiana> Maxafa, ti consiglio comunque di scaricare la versione dal sito di oracle
<glpiana> !chat | dudo
<ubot-it> dudo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dudo> ok grazie
<fabio_> Salve. Esiste un modo per passare file da ubuntu a windows phone?
<juj> Buongiorno a tutti!
<juj> Posso fare una domanda a qualcuno di voi? Domanda tecnica riguardo Ubuntu.
<glpiana> !chiedi | juj
<ubot-it> juj: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<niksuper> ciao
<niksuper> ho installato ubuntù ma ora il pc non si avvia
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<matteXD6332> salve avrei bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> !chiedi | matteXD6332
<ubot-it> matteXD6332: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<niksuper> ho installato ubuntù ma il pc non si avvia più
<jester-> !dettagli | niksuper
<ubot-it> niksuper: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<matteXD6332> ah ok allora io possiedo un computer con bios uefi e ho disattivato tutte le sicurezze del uefi ma quando ubuntu 13.10 viene  installato  lo avvio e mi da un errrore del tipo wubi.mbr cosa posso fare??
<jester-> matteXD6332: ma lo hai installato dentro a winz cxon wubi?
<niksuper> non sò cosa è l' interfacci ma la versione d' ubuntù 13.10
<matteXD6332> io ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su una partizione dell'hard disk
<jester-> !uefi | matteXD6332 segui per ripritino del boot loader
<ubot-it> matteXD6332 segui per ripritino del boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<matteXD6332> come ò
<matteXD6332> già provato ma ritorna alla scelta tra windows 8.1 o ubuntu
<jester-> niksuper: dettagli significa che se non ci dici soa succede dopo aver scelto ubuntu e dato enter non avendo la palla di vetro non si puo fare un'ipotesi
<jester-> matteXD6332: hai fatto con cdlive secure remix?
<matteXD6332> cosa sarebbe??
<jester-> se non leggi la guida non puoi saperlo
<jester-> leggere non è vero che si perde la vista
<matteXD6332> ho letto ma non so come farlo
<niksuper> ho installato ubuntù ma il pc non si avvia più ho ubuntù 13.10 e windows 7 quando scelgo windows 7 il pc parte normalmente ma se scelgo ubuntù il pc si blocca al caricmento di ubuntù
<jester-> è descritto piuttosto bene. devi scaricare la iso di secure remix, scriverla su un cd o usb, farla partire e seguire passo passo la guida
<matteXD6332> ah ok io rimango in linea poi vi dico grazie =)
<jester-> niksuper: non parte neanche in modalità ripsristino?
<niksuper> no
<jester-> niksuper: appena installato?
<niksuper> si
<jester-> o reinstalli, che qualcosa è andato storto, verificando prima md5sum della iso e fai un ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<niksuper> non possso ho perso la is
<niksuper> o
<niksuper> e il pc non me la riscarica
<jester-> niksuper: se la iso scaricata e masterizzata conteneva errori è inutile fare qualsiasi azione
<jester-> niksuper: e non c'è motivo che non la riscarichi
<jester-> niksuper: 32 o 64bit
<niksuper> ho avv32bit
<niksuper> ho il pc a 32bit
<jester-> avv sarebbe?
<jester-> niksuper: http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<niksuper> grazie c'è anche con utorrent
<jester-> e questi sono gli md5sum http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/MD5SUMS
<niksuper> come lo verifico
<jester-> vedi te
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<niksuper> l' md5sum è corretto nella precedenteiso
<niksuper> precedente iso
<niksuper> infatti il problema si è verificato dopo che ho spento il pc e più tardi l ho riacceso
<jester-> se non parte nemmeno i recovery è irrecuperabile
<niksuper> come posso fare ad aggiustarlo
<niksuper> ho installato con wine se può essere d' aiuto
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> wine?
<niksuper> si
<glpiana> niksuper, cosa hai installato con wine?
<niksuper> ubuntù
<glpiana> con wine? incredibile direi
<glpiana> !wine | niksuper
<ubot-it> niksuper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> niksuper, mica è wubi per caso?
<niksuper> si wubi
<glpiana> ah ecco
<jester-> niksuper: ma prendi pelculo?
<niksuper> no
<jester-> niksuper: wubi è talmente affidabile che è stato soppresso, che versione ubuntu hai installato
<jester-> toglilo da winz e mettilo su partizione
<niksuper> sarà la 12.00
<niksuper> non posso non ho cd
<jester-> nemmeno usb?
<niksuper> no
<jester-> ellamiseria ma che cazz di pc è
<niksuper> comunque se volete vi posto il link da dove ho scaricato wubi
<jester-> niksuper: non serve
<niksuper> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<jester-> wubi è inaffidabile giusto per il tuo problema
<jester-> quindi reinstalla e tinitela cosi
<niksuper> l'ultima versione
<jester-> dall 13.04 è stata soppressa
<jester-> forse c'è ancora in lubuntu, forse
<niksuper> perchè altri hanno avuto questo problema
<jester-> è frequente
<niksuper> ufficiale quindi non esiste più
<jester-> esiste ma su versioni precedent
<niksuper> capisco
<niksuper> ho un cd con ubuntu dentro ma è una versione vecchia
<jester-> niksuper: disintalla da winz e rifai installazione
<niksuper> fatto
<niksuper> come artiziono ' hardisk
<jester-> deframmenta winz poi sceglierai installa accanto a windows e si arrangia lui dopo che varai indicato di quanto spazio usare per ubuntu
<niksuper> non trovo lk' opzione
<franco> glpiana, ciao, ecco l'immagine del cd di grub, sia con 3.8.0.25 che 3.8.0.35 mi pare si apra lo stesso Ubuntu 12.4,  vediamo per il dual boot? http://imagebin.org/294625
<niksuper> l' opzione
<jester-> de che
<jester-> niksuper: per installare su partizione non lo pui fare da winzoz
<jester-> e non avendo ne cdrom ne usb cheffai?
<niksuper> lo sò
<niksuper> io laprocedura la stoo facendo su un altro pc
<niksuper> un mio amico ne aveva un e me lo ha prestato
<jester-> ccon wubi?
<niksuper> no
<niksuper> è lo stesso pcper ui chiedevo aiuto
<jester-> d'improvviso è spuntato un cd materizzato con la live?
<jester-> crescono come i funghi le live ubuntu
<niksuper> no ho masterizzato ora
<niksuper> ho trovato sperduto un dvd
<BubuSettete> ciao a tutti, il pc mi da questi 2 errori da qualche giorno....posto immagini, grazie a chiunque mi aiuterà
<BubuSettete> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<niksuper> nel mio cassetto
<niksuper> nel mio porta cd nè avevo uno masterizzato
<niksuper> nno nel cassetto scusate
<BubuSettete> non funziona image... -_-
<BubuSettete> non riesco a inviarvela ma ve lo dico a voce:
<niksuper> ok dì
<BubuSettete> mi da errore usr/bin/Xorg e un errore simile però dicendomi che il programma in questione che non funge x bene e Banshee.exe
<jester-> BubuSettete: lol
<BubuSettete> ciao ezio :P
<jester-> Banshee.exe ??
<BubuSettete> giuro
<BubuSettete> anche io ci son rimasta di sasso
<BubuSettete> dice proprio exe
<jester-> e quando mai
<BubuSettete> purtroppo non mi ha fatto lo screenshot, oggi non funziona nulla nel mipo pc, sennò te lo facevo vedere
<BubuSettete> dice Pacht non aviable , una cosa simile e in fondo al nome file dice Banshee.exe
<BubuSettete> come risolvo, please?
<BubuSettete> e quell'altro errore dato dalla nvidia come lo risolvo?
<BubuSettete> usr/bin/Xorg
<franco> Salve, questa mattina ho interrotto un contatto con glpiana, vedo che è in linea, ho inviato un messaggio, c'è qualche modo per richiamare  la sua attenzione?
<BubuSettete> pvt Franco
<franco> pvt cosa è?
<BubuSettete> jester-:  ci sei ancor?
<BubuSettete> FRANCO vuo, dire messaggio privato
<BubuSettete> clicca 2 volte sul suo nick
<BubuSettete> ti si apre il privato
<BubuSettete> jester-: per favore mi puoi dare una mano? :(
<BubuSettete> son sempre nei casini con sto str*** di pc
<franco> BubuSette è la pagina con Status, UBUNTU, glpiana? è quella la linea privata? scrivo li?
<BubuSettete> franco: vai sul nick suo e cliccaci, ti si dovrebbe aprire whoise e query
<franco> scrivo in query?
<BubuSettete> clicca su query e vedrai che si apre sa qualche parte una finestra con il nome del nick suo, vai li e sei gia nel pvt
<BubuSettete> si, dovrebbe funzionare
<akis24> si e pure la porta di casa ma vi viene in mente che possa lavorare o sia assente qualcuno se non risponde ???
<BubuSettete> akis24:  perfetto, mi puoi aiutare tu? :( son nei pasticci ancora
<BubuSettete> jester-:  mi ha abbandonato
<jester-> BubuSettete: .exe è winz e in linux ha a che fare con wine
<BubuSettete> mi manca krabadro quando accadono queste cose
<jester-> e non tutto in winw funza
<BubuSettete> jester-:  io non so come sia successo in quanto banshee l'ho installato da synaptic
<BubuSettete> questo è quanto...
<BubuSettete> ma vorrei risolvere perchè mi da errore
<BubuSettete> non so neppure cosa sia wine
<jester-> cosa hai installato
<BubuSettete> banshee
<BubuSettete> dal gestore dei pacchetti
<BubuSettete> ho digitato banshee e si son aperti pacchetti disponibili e ho installato
<BubuSettete> perchè venga exe non lo so
<jester-> BubuSettete: come lo lanci
<BubuSettete> da icone sul luncher
<jester-> BubuSettete: se non parte sarà buggato
<jester-> lancia da  termiale
<BubuSettete> jester-: parte e funziona benissimo.....solo che ogni tanto scappa fuori questa finestra di errore
<jester-> BubuSettete: e dopo errore?
<BubuSettete> dopo errore c'è da inviare segnalazione e clicccare sui bottoni in basso solo che io annullo sempre perchè la descrizione è in inglese e non ci capisco...
<BubuSettete> niente di che, il lettore funge bene
<BubuSettete> nonostante cio
<jester-> BubuSettete: non è che sei vicina alla menopausa?
<BubuSettete> che razza di risposta è scusami jester- ..........................
<BubuSettete> per quale motivo dici questo
<jester-> è una paturnia
<jester-> bug di piccolo conto, segnala
<jester-> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<BubuSettete> jester-: .....son nuova di ubuntu..lo capite??????? quando uno è nuovo e non conosce il sistema è normale, credo che non son solo io. SOno abituata a windows che non da errori e fa da solo tutto
<BubuSettete> e mi piace che il pc funzioni bene senza problemi
<BubuSettete> nessuna paturnia!!
<jester-> appunto, segnala il bug
<BubuSettete> l'ho segnalalato come minimo 20 o 30 volte
<BubuSettete> cosa ho rislto???
<jester-> che apseptti che i dev che lavorano per la gloria fixino il bug e siccome è di poco conto se la prendono comoda
<BubuSettete> ok, basta saperlo....ora lo so...grazie
<BubuSettete> e per quanto riguarda l'errore della nvidia?
<BubuSettete> è di poco conto anche quello  no
<BubuSettete> usr/bin/Xorg
<jester-> BubuSettete: o spetti la 14.04 o avanzi adesso
<BubuSettete> nn ho capito, avanzo di cosa?
<jester-> alla versione beta 14.04
<BubuSettete> la beta ovviamente è sperimentale no?
<BubuSettete> se è sicura e non da problemi posso avanzare....a me basta non impazzire come sto facendo adesso....da quando ho messo ubuntu sto perdendo i capelli
<jester-> è beta
<BubuSettete> eh, ma se io la installo e poi a aprile esce la versione ufficiale cosa devo fare....devo di nuovo disinstallare oppure basta aggiornare?
<BubuSettete> o è la solita versione?
<jester-> continuanado ag aggiornare avrai la versione ufficiale ma beta presuppone che non è stabile
<BubuSettete> ah bè allora che consigli mi dai :D già impazzo adesso con la 13.10
<jester-> se installi, metti il bombalee e non cannibbalizzi andrà benissimo
<jester-> se dai retta alle paturnie sarà sempre sminchiata
<jester-> ecco krabador se gliela fai vedere, la distro zoppa, viene pure a domicilio
<matteXD6332> ok io ho masterizzato il file di ubuntu lo spostato come primo ad avviarsi dal bips  ma mi  dice che non c'e nessun sistema operativo
<BubuSettete> potrei eventualmente mettere su la 14.04 affiancata alla 13.10?
<matteXD6332> *bios*
<BubuSettete> e se si....come :D?
<BubuSettete> spiegazioncina veloce veloce
<BubuSettete> poi mi arrangio da me
<matteXD6332> c'e qualcuno??
<BubuSettete> jester-: si può fare o meglio di no?
<matteXD6332> avrei bisogno di aiuto!!!!
<BubuSettete> matteXD6332: fai la domanda e qualcuno ti risponderà
<glpiana> matteXD6332, come l'hai masterizzato?
<matteXD6332> con power iso
<glpiana> matteXD6332, sotto windows?
<matteXD6332> intendi con windows ??
<glpiana> matteXD6332, sì, intendo quello
<matteXD6332> si perchè ho solo questo di sistema
<krabador> !iso | matteXD6332
<ubot-it> matteXD6332: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<riki> Salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<glpiana> matteXD6332, oki, e se con windows acceso inserisci il cd, che cosa fa?
<riki> mi manca il driver del wireless
<BubuSettete> krabador...ciao intanto...senti per affiancare la 14.04 a quella che ho adesso devo fare a mano le partizioni oppure quando mando il live di 14.04 posso scegliere come nella 13.10 di affiancare e le fa da solo le partizioni???
<jester-> riki: che scheda
<matteXD6332> allora io in pratica lo ho installato corretamente  ma dopo aver spostato l'avvio  del disco come primo mi dice che non trova nessun sistema operativo ah io ho la tecnologia uefi
<matteXD6332> *correttamente*
<riki> vi dico il pc, hp pavilion zv6000
<matteXD6332> però ho disattivato tutte le sicurezze della tecnologia uefi
<matteXD6332> ho bisogno di aiuto =(
<omar_> ciao a tutti
<BubuSettete> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BubuSettete> http://imagebin.org/294647 JESTER-
<omar_> sono un pivello....nn riesco a far trovare lo scanner .nel forum nn trovo soluzione.grazie x l'aiuto
<jester-> hai tutto dentro a 461 gb
<omar_> epson office bx 305 f
<jester-> se la dimezzi ci sta comoda comoda la 14.04
<BubuSettete> eh lo so
<BubuSettete> e come si fa???
<BubuSettete> qui son una frana
<matteXD6332> allora io avrei bisogno di aiuto, avendo masterizzato ubuntu 13.10 su un dvd e aver disattivato la sicurezza del uefi e avendo spostato l'ordine d'avvio del sistema mettendo per primo il cd ma dice che non c'e nessun sistema come fare???
<riki> a me manca il wireless.. come posso risolvere?
<akis24> omar_:  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=475836
<akis24> BubuSettete:  ridimensiona la partizione con gparted e nello spazio vuoto crei una nuova partizione ext4 e installi li
<matteXD6332> ho bisogno di aiuto
<akis24> matteXD6332: se hai selezionato avvio dal lettore e non parte magari il dvd non è fatto bene prova a rifarlo
<matteXD6332> mi consigli un programma please??
<akis24> matteXD6332: su win di solito usavo ultraiso  ma power-iso dovrebbe andare bene
<matteXD6332> io ho usato proprio quello e dice che la masterizzazione è andata a buon fine
<akis24> matteXD6332: non masterizzare al massimo della velocita' ... riprova a farlo  sei certo di avere salvato nel bios l'opzione di avvio ? prova con altro disco se puoi
<matteXD6332> ok ti dirò dopo rimani in linea perfavore
<akis24> eh
<akis24> !wireless | riki
<ubot-it> riki: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<jester-> riki: che scheda wifi
<omar_> dove cerco " iscan-data_1.9.0-1_all.deb"
<riki> broadcom
<gabri90gabri> salve vorrei delle informazioni riguardanti a UNIX
<cybernova> !chat | gabri90gabri
<ubot-it> gabri90gabri: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabri90gabri> prima di installare ubuntu devo fare qualcosa? tipo formattare il pc?
<cybernova> !installazione | gabri90gabri
<ubot-it> gabri90gabri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cybernova> è scritto tutto nelle molteplici guide
<cybernova> se la segui vedrai che non ti sbagli
<gabri90gabri> ora lo sta ancora scaricando, ci sta mettendo parecchio tempo, ma quati MB occupa il download?
<cybernova> saranno 800-900 MB
<gabri90gabri> per ora ti ringrazio se avro' qualche problema mi farò vivo ;)
<cybernova> gabri90gabri, bene, noi siamo qui
<jester-> riki: in driver aggiuntivi cosa vede
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gabri90gabri> e possibile installarlo su un netbook acer aspire one?
<gabri90gabri> perchè mi chiede di masterizzarlo ma l aspire one non ha il maserizzaore
<gabri90gabri> masterizzaore
<gabri90gabri> ???
<cybernova> !requisiti | gabri90gabri
<ubot-it> gabri90gabri: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> !usbwin | gabri90gabri
<ubot-it> gabri90gabri: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Dario_> CIAO A TUTTI
<Dario_> oggi nuovo problemaaaa
<Dario_> help me!!!!!!!!!1
<cybernova> !chiedi | Dario_
<ubot-it> Dario_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Dario_> nonostante sia andata sempre bene la mia webcam non funziona piu'
<Dario_> è come se fosse gi aperta..
<Dario_> quando vado su di una videochat non si apre la mia webcam aiuto!
<jester-> Dario_: naturalmente ha fatto tutto da sola ubuntu
<Dario_> ?
<jester-> <Dario_> nonostante sia andata sempre bene la mia webcam non funziona piu'
<Dario_> eheheh non credo ma sinceramente da ieri non ho toccato niente
<jester-> poi di punto in bianco non è piu andata
<Dario_> non esattamente
<Dario_> è come se avessi le impostazioni errate
<Dario_> strano pero' in quanto ieri andava benissimo
<Dario_> lol
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<jester-> Dario_: di che chat parli
<Dario_> esce una finestrella che mi chiede il consenso di accendere la webcam
<tdk200> ciao jester-
<Dario_> ma non posso cliccare su consenti
<jester-> Dario_: ogni tanto  i siti scrausi cambiano i protocolli
<tdk200> perchè Dario_ ?
<Dario_> è come se il mio mouse non funzionasse
<Dario_> non capisco
<Dario_> una a caso ubiqq.tv
<jester-> aiò tdk200
<Dario_> conoscete?
<Dario_> esce impostazioni di adobe flash player ... dove devi cliccare su consenti per accendere la web... ma a me non fa cliccare... lol
<jester-> a me lo ha fatto cliccare consenti
<tdk200> jester-: ho provato su lubuntu openarena è un bel gioco e gira molto bene. su lubuntu ci sono giochi simili che si possono installare??
<jester-> e mi vedo
<jester-> tdk200: urbanterror
<Dario_> si esatto a me invece non fa cliccare su consenti e non capisco perche
<tdk200> e richiede sempre poca ram?
<gabri90gabri> è un casino installare ubuntu tramite usb, non ci capisco più niente ci sono tre ore ma niente da fare
<jester-> rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<tdk200> io con sto pc ho 700 mb di ram e open arena mi va lla grande
<cybernova> gabri90gabri, qual'è il problema?
<Dario_> rinomino la cartella?
<jester-> Dario_: eh
<Dario_> nn capisco
<jester-> .mozilla nella home
<jester-> è cartella nascosta con le impostazioni firefox
<Dario_> dove lo trovo?
<tdk200> grande jester- proprio quello che cercavo un game un pò + serio militare :D
<jester-> tdk200: non so se gira con cosi poca ram
<jester-> è uno dei migliori
<tdk200> umm e un gioco simile con requisiti richiesti molto bassi nn c'è oltre open arena?
<jester-> non saprei
<jester-> serve anche il 3d
<gabri90gabri> non riesco a fare niente, come faccio a installarlo senza masterizzatore
<jester-> gabri90gabri: fai la usb
<jester-> e poi fai il boot da usb
<tdk200> è su open arena anche li c'è il 3d e va bene
<jester-> tdk200: prova che non costa niente
<tdk200> sudo apt-get install urbanterror?
<cybernova> tdk200, c'è un gioco molto simile ad openarena ma fatto molto meglio ma ora mi sfugge il nome
<jester-> non c'è nei repo lo devi scaricae dal sito
<gabri90gabri> ci ho provato
<jester-> gabri90gabri: eh?
<tdk200> a o capito
<tdk200> cmq se ti sovviene il nome di quel gioco simile ad open arena fammelo sapere :D
<cybernova> tdk200, ho provato anche assaultcube non è male
<cybernova> sembra counter strike
<gabri90gabri> mi dice di installare spyware
<jester-> gabri90gabri: ???
<cybernova> tdk200, ecco mi è venuto in mente, si chiama Xonotic
<tdk200> hu hu nn dirgli di si
<jester-> gabri90gabri: stai facendo da winzoz?
<gabri90gabri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<gabri90gabri> sto cercando di fare quello che dice questo link
<tdk200> ma quando installo un prog da terminale per norma e regola il comando per disinstallarlo è sempre sudo apt-get uninstall openarena per esempio? quando si usa anche il comando purge?
<tdk200> woow ma linux è pieno di game free bello :D
<gabri90gabri> boooo
<cybernova> tdk200, il comando è sudo apt-get remove openarena poi se vuoi anche rimuovere i file di configurazione aggiungi al comando di prima l'opzione --purge
<gabri90gabri> ci rinuncio
<Dario_> problemi webcam
<Dario_> qualcuno mi aiuta???
<Dario_> pare che non sia installata a dovere
<dimitri> salve, sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un macbookpro ma se masterizzo un dvd o se preparo una pennetta usb il mac fa finta che il dvd o la pennetta non sono formattati.... qualcuno sa come dire a apple che esiste anche ubuntu ?
<Dario_> come si installa flash player???
<jester-> dimitri: macbook vecchio?
<dimitri> jester-, non direi ha un annetto
<dimitri> icore 5 4 gb
<jester-> dimitri: se tieni premuto alt al boot se usb o cd hanno il sistema le vede
<tdk200> cybernova: il comando completo è? sudo apt-get --purge uninstall openarena?
<jester-> !macbook | dimitri
<ubot-it> dimitri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<cybernova> tdk200, non esiste uninstall, è sudo apt-get remove --purge openarena
<Dario_> help me
<dimitri> jester-, ho seguito la guida e installato tutto .... vede la pennetta e dice che c'e' linux con tanto di piguino
<tdk200> a ok :D perfetto
<dimitri> ma poi dopo un po dice che il sistema non c'e'
<jester-> dimitri: quindi la penna è fatta male
<jester-> perchè a me è sempre partita ma mai installata
<dimitri> stessa cosa con i dvd masterizzo un ubuntu 64 mac con il mac ed appena lo ha finito di masterizzare dice che non è buono ma se lo uso su un altro pc lo ha masterizzato bene
<tdk200> io vado a provare il gioco assault cube ;D
<cybernova> tdk200, è una droga quel gioco pay attention!
<dimitri> no jester- è lui che come se quando vede ubuntu si incacchia
<jester-> ol
<tdk200> ahuhauhaua :D
<jester-> dimitri: non ha tutti i torti
<tdk200> viva le droghe buone
<jester-> gli cambi la bellucci con la bindi poverino
<dimitri> jester-, dici che non si debba installare ?
<tdk200> prima usavo sempre enemy territory mi son disintossicato
<tdk200> :D auhahua
<dimitri> ho fatto una partizione e voglio portarmeli tutti e due dietro
<dimitri> ho 750gb e 200 li posso dare a linux
<jester-> dimitri: non l'ho mai installato perche non sono masochista, l'ho virtualizzato con vmware
<dimitri> ops ubuntu
<dimitri> virtualizzarlo mi va troppo lento
<dimitri> già ho solo 4 gb
<jester-> dimitri: il dual boot su mac non è cosi facile
<jester-> e non ne ho mai visto l'utiliotà se non per cazzeggio
<dimitri> ho seguito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<dimitri> ma non c'e' verso
<BubuSettete> jester, ho fatto....ma il browser firefox è in stile windows 95, come mai???
<BubuSettete> è orribil
<jester-> dimitri: non  ho mai provato a installare su mac
<jester-> BubuSettete: ??
<BubuSettete> ho provato il live
<jester-> BubuSettete: è il firefox normale di tutti i giorni
<BubuSettete> no, non in kubuntu
<jester-> garda che la uso kubuntu
<BubuSettete> almeno non risulta cosi nel mio pc
<jester-> è uguale a quello ubuntu & co
<BubuSettete> si ti credo ma se riesco a fare uno screen shot ti faccio vedere comeviene
<BubuSettete> fai conto di vedere win 95
<BubuSettete> nn è che ho problemi io con la shceda grafica? o nn c0'emtra niente?
<jester-> BubuSettete: non è che hai un portatile e ti ha messo interfaccia portaitle piccolo
<BubuSettete> c'entra*
<BubuSettete> nn lo so questo....il portatile ce l'ho
<jester-> BubuSettete: eh con la doppia serve il driver
<jester-> BubuSettete: hai la barra sotto?
<BubuSettete> uffa sto pc...alla fine lo lancio dal terrazzo, mi ha stufata
<BubuSettete> dove sotto?
<BubuSettete> sul desktop =
<jester-> al desktop
<BubuSettete> si
<jester-> con la K azzurra a sinistra
<BubuSettete> ma ora son con ubuntu
<BubuSettete> si c'è
<Dario_> perche la mia webcam non funziona??
<BubuSettete> cosa devo fare adesso
<jester-> BubuSettete: decidi se installare la 14.04 o no
<BubuSettete> io volevo mettere su kubuntu e ubuntu beta 14.04 solo che se da problemi di grafica non so se mi conviene andare dalla padella alla brace
<gabri90gabri> perchè se apro il file che ho scaricato (ubuntu) mi dice che non ho il masterizzatore, infatti non c'è l'ho ma nel sito dice che si può installare anche tramite usb ma non fa, quando apro il file scaricato c'è solo l'opzione masterizzatore. COME FARE?????????????????
<jester-> BubuSettete: vedi te
<BubuSettete> ma sta cosa del browser si puo sstemare?
<jester-> gabri90gabri: sei da windows?
<gabri90gabri> si
<jester-> BubuSettete: è gia sistemato
<jester-> BubuSettete: ed essendo beta se è non definitivo lo sistemano
<BubuSettete> ora rientro con kubuntu e ti faccio uno screen shot e te lo posto qua...cosi vedi
<jester-> !usbwin | BubuSettete
<ubot-it> BubuSettete: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<BubuSettete> io nn ho windows
<Attila__> Salve
<jester-> lol
<BubuSettete> :D
<BubuSettete> son tarda
<jester-> !usbwin | gabri90gabri
<ubot-it> gabri90gabri: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Attila__> mi occorre aiuto per l'installazione di Ubunto o meglio capire come partizione l'hd
<Attila__> ora ho win 7
<gabri90gabri> ma è in inglese
<BubuSettete> jester-:  mi stai facendo ancora piu confusione :) che ce devo fare con sta pendrivelinux!?
<Attila__> solo e vorrei metterci Ubuntu
<jester-> attila cioè?
<jester-> BubuSettete: non era per te
<Dario_> la mia webcam non funziona piu aiuto
<jester-> !repeat | Dario_
<ubot-it> Dario_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Attila__> cioè quanto spazio dare a Ubunto
<Attila__> quanto allo swap
<jester-> Attila__: dipende dalle tue necessità
<jester-> Attila__: il sistema occuèa un po meno di 6 giga poi dipende da quanto vuo la home per i dati
<jester-> Attila__: la swap larga quanto la ram installata
<Attila__> io volevo usarlo come sistema secondario, userei windows per lavorare con i programmi di grafica
<Attila__> e ubunto per lo svago, ma ho un unica partzione con windows 7 come posso dividerla per metterci Ubuntu?
<jester-> Attila__: 50 giga possono essere pochi o tanti
<jester-> Attila__: deframmenti winz poi in installazione scegli installa accanto a winz
<jester-> ti chiede lo spazio da assegnare
<Attila__> si continua...
<Attila__> proprio quello che volevo sapere
<jester-> fatto quello si arrangia l'installaer
<Attila__> fa lui quindi le altre partizioni swap ecc
<jester-> si
<jester-> sempre che la tabella dos del disco lo permetta
<Attila__> io gli devo dire quandi quanto spazio massimo voglio che ubuntu usi
<Attila__> e lui poi se lo divide?
<jester-> yeess
<Attila__> grandeeeeeeee
<jester-> riduce la winz e ci mette linucs
<Attila__> come posso sapere se dos lo permette?
<jester-> se non ti propone installa accanto c'è qualcosa che non va
<BubuSettete> rieccomi, jester-  ma posso creare due dischi di avvio sulla stessa pendrive, cosi da metterci kubuntu e ubuntu 14.04 ?
<BubuSettete> ora ho riavviato il live e il browser era normale, versione non aggiornata ma normale...prima nn so che cosa avevo toccato che era diventato in quel modo
<jester-> BubuSettete: cioè due installer in uno?
<Attila__> ok, quindi non mi conviene ridurre lo spazio da gestione disco di winz
<BubuSettete> si xchè mi manca una pen drive
<tdk200> cybernova: assault cube nn mi va in multiplayer
<Attila__> [19:09] <Attila__> ok, quindi non mi conviene ridurre lo spazio da gestione disco di winz
<tdk200> xonotic è un bel pò caotico da come vedo nel video
<jester-> Attila__: dopo dovresti fare installazione manuale
<jester-> se no sei pratico è un po un casino
<Attila__> ah ok.
<Attila__> perfetto grazie
<BubuSettete> jester-:  eccomi
<BubuSettete> son da kub
<gabri90gabri> sono entrato sul link che mi avete dato e mi ha fatto installare video converter che non so a che serve e ora sono più icasinato di prima
<gabri90gabri> porca paletta
<Attila__> scusa jester un ultima info con gparted non mi conviene fare le partizioni e poi installarci ubuntu o lo fa in automatico l'installer?
<gabri90gabri> come fareeeeeee
<cybernova> tdk200, io non ho mai avuto alcun problema con assaultcube in multi, xonotic ci devi fare l'abitudine ma è molto bello
<tdk200> assaultcube nn mi carica il server
<tdk200> mi dice che nn riesce a contattare il master server
<tdk200> cmq ho visto che urban terror è compatibile con il mio hardware e penso che installerò quello
<tdk200> cybernova: cmq ho una domanda tecnica riguardo lubuntu spero tu ne sappia qualcosa più di me
<tdk200> io quando spengo lubuntu mi resta bloccato sulla schermata con il logo, però nel pc sento il comando di arresto ed il pc si spegne però resta sempre il logo a video di lubuntu
<tdk200> si può correggere questo problema?
<tdk200> sono costretto ogni volta a premere il pulsante di arresto dal pc
<tdk200> ciao krabador
<tdk200> we jester- io ho un problemino che nn ho mai risolto da quando ho installato lubuntu su questa macchina
<tdk200> quando spengo il pc il segnale di arresto arriva al pc e sento pure uno stacco che credo proviene dall'hd. unica cosa è che mi rimane con il logo lubuntu
<tdk200> e nn si spegne
<tdk200> poi devo premere il pulsante di avvio vicino al case
<krabador> tdk200, ma riavvia?
<krabador> tdk200, se mandi sudo shutdown -r now, riavvia?
<tdk200> a nn saprei
<tdk200> se io riavvio dal comando normale va
<tdk200> si riavvia tranquillo
<krabador> tdk200, allora, manda sudo shutdown -h now
<tdk200> we krabador lo faccio tra un pò che ceno e torno . sto pure scaricando urban terror
<tdk200> ok :D
<tdk200> se ci sei proviamo assieme
<jester-> il mio le bianco
<krabador> io tuo, le blanc.
<BubuSettete> krabador, ciao, avrei bisogno di te
<BubuSettete> perchè manca jester
<BubuSettete> dovevo finire un lavoretto con lui, ma non c'è
<Affondo> conoscete plugin per APE con k3b?
<Tdk200> krabador:
<Tdk200> arieccomi
<Tdk200> con quel comando di prima il pc si è arrestato ma il logo lubuntu è rimasto sempre la
<BubuSettete> devo installare altro sis op affiancandolo a ubuntu 13.10, vorrei cortesemente sapere se il partizionamento avviene in automatico dal live o se devo farlo io...se è cosi vorrei sapere come fare, grazie
<Tdk200> qual'è l'altro sistema operativo
<BubuSettete> kubuntu
<Tdk200> allora avvia il cd di ubuntu live
<BubuSettete> kubuntu 14.04
<Tdk200> e premi su prova senza installare o senza apportare modifice
<Tdk200> modifiche :S
<BubuSettete> e poi
<BubuSettete> ?
<Tdk200> una volta dentro premi su installa e andando avanti ti dice installare ubuntu affianco a kubuntu e tu selezioni quella scelta (la maggior parte delle volte è già selezionata) quindi leggi e vai avanti
<BubuSettete> no, io ho ubuntu adesso e devo installare kubuntu
<Tdk200> stessa cosa
<Tdk200> :D
<BubuSettete> quindi faccio il procedimento a contrario
<Tdk200> è identico
<BubuSettete> ok ma io volevo tenere in condivisione la home, avviene da sèquest?
<Tdk200> solo che tu hai già installato ubuntu lui ti dirà installare kubuntu affianco a ubuntu accetti e vai avanti
<BubuSettete> sè questo*
<Tdk200> ????
<Tdk200> in che senso condivisione la home???
<Tdk200> spiegati meglio
<BubuSettete> si, vorrei che i miei files personali fossero accessibili da entrambi i so
<Tdk200> hauahuhua nn credo si possa
<BubuSettete> ah ok , nn lo sapevo
<Tdk200> al massimo devi installare kubuntu in una virtual machine
<Tdk200> e non so bene come si condivide la home sotto VM
<krabador> BubuSettete, si puo' ma da problemi
<Tdk200> krabador: è + esperto di mei
<Tdk200> puoi chiedere a lui BubuSettete
<BubuSettete> tdk me ne son accorta
<Tdk200> grazie BubuSettete cmq da come dicevi tu la semplice installazione la sanno fare un pò tutti
<krabador> BubuSettete, puoi settare la stessa partizione home, e creando un'altro utente, con un nome diverso dall'altro dell'altro os, va
<Tdk200> poi condividere la home nn mi è mai capitata la necessità di farlo
<BubuSettete> prima jester- mi stava siegando che dovrei ridurre la partizione in ext4 perchè dice che è troppo grossa e che per installare kubuntu è meglio fare cosi
<BubuSettete> dimmi te
<BubuSettete> si krabador , eh.....come bere un bicchier d'acqua!
<BubuSettete> nn voglio complicarmi la vita
<BubuSettete> e neanche a voi :)))
<Tdk200> BubuSettete: senti a me nn c'è bisogno di condividere la home
<Tdk200> che file devi passare da una distro all'altra
<Tdk200> usa una usb pen
<BubuSettete> circa 120 giga di roba :D
<Tdk200> allora un hd esterno
<Tdk200> ma tu stai facendo tutto questo per passare a kubuntu definitivamente e togliere ubuntu??
<BubuSettete> ah ecco ...infatti nn ti capivo.
<BubuSettete> nono
<BubuSettete> voglio tenere tutti e due
<krabador> BubuSettete, puoi provare quello che ti pare, ma la 14.04 è in sviluppo
<Tdk200> nn ne vedo la necessità
<krabador> BubuSettete, a discrezione solo di gente esperta
<krabador> BubuSettete, utente avvisato....
<Tdk200> mezzo sarvato
<Tdk200> :D
<Tdk200> krabador: allora per questo mio piccolo problemino riguardo il logo che mi resta allo shutdown?
<BubuSettete> jester- mi ha detto che se non "cannibalizzo" dovrebbe reggere
<krabador> Tdk200, è qualcosa che riguarda la gestione energetica della macchina
<Tdk200> BubuSettete: installa la gui di kubuntu :D
<BubuSettete> però ragazzi...io nn ci capisco piu niente...a sto punto cosa fare? meglio installare kubuntu versione vecchia e aspettare che arrivi ubuntu 14.04 e rifare quella?
<Tdk200> quindi krabador come potrei risolvere questo problema
<krabador> BubuSettete, se non cannibalizzi, tutto regge, ma la 14.04 ha centinania di mega di aggiornamenti giornalieri
<Tdk200> beh certo BubuSettete
<BubuSettete> quindi appesantisce
<krabador> BubuSettete, dopo un'aggiornamento di kernel o driver video , potrebbe non partirti la macchina
<krabador> e te la tieni in quel modo
<BubuSettete> bene, allora lasciamo stare proprio
<Tdk200> installa ubuntu 13.10 BubuSettete
<BubuSettete> x carità
<BubuSettete> ho quello Tdk200
<Tdk200> ??
<Tdk200> ma tu scrivevi 14.04 :S
<BubuSettete> di KUBUNTU
<Tdk200> aaaaaaaaa allora ho capito io male
<Tdk200> lascia perdere nn la mettere la 14.04 senti a krabador
<BubuSettete> si infatti
<akis24> sera
<Tdk200> ciao akis24
<BubuSettete> ciao akis24
<BubuSettete> allora forse è meglio lasciare la 13.10 (passare alla 14.04 a aprile) e mettere su kubuntu, ma quale versione?
<BubuSettete> eh krabador?
<Tdk200> krabador: questo fatto poi che io spengo dal pulsante d'avvio influisce sull'audio heheh alle volte parte altre no
<krabador> Tdk200, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<daniele__> ciao a tutti
<Tdk200> io uso nano
<krabador> e aggiungi acpi=force, dopo splash
<BubuSettete> ciao daniele__
<daniele__> poi dopo volevo chiedervi una cosa...ma non voglio interrompere la discussione
<krabador> Tdk200, salvi , sudo update grub , riavvii, e provi a vedere se spegne
<Tdk200> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BubuSettete> krabador: senti me....adesso monto la iso di kubuntu, poi avvio dal live e fa da se le partizioni migliori o le devo fare a mano? ma sopratutto quando apre il menu di scelta di dove installare che voci ci sono e quale devo cliccare x affiancarla a ubuntu?
<krabador> BubuSettete, ripeto, puoi provare quello che ti pare, ma sii consapevole che una versione in sviluppo non è adatta ad utenti finali e/o alle prima armi
<BubuSettete> si, ho capito...infatti nn la installo
<BubuSettete> installo la versione stabile , quella che sta sul sito
<krabador> BubuSettete, se c'è la voce di affiancare, ti fa una partizione dove mette anche la home
<BubuSettete> se c'è....e se non c'è cosa clicco????
<Tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tdk200> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6967325/ dai un occhiatina
<Tdk200> il problema me lo ha sempre fatto
<BubuSettete> ahhhh krabador ...importante...ma x affiancare devo creare una partizione nuova? o prende lo spazio da sè in quella che gia c'è?
<Tdk200> questo qua che vedi è modificato per vedere lo splash scren in modo decente
<krabador> BubuSettete, fa una partizione in cui mettere la / con gparted, poi durante l'installazione, fai "altro" , gli assegni quella root, e gli assegni l'attuale home
<BubuSettete> krabador:  nn so come si faccia tt questo
<krabador> BubuSettete, vai avanti, ed alla richiesta di creazione dell'utente, ne crei uno con il nome diverso da quello nell'altro sistema
<krabador> BubuSettete, e tu vorresti provare una versione in sviluppo?
<Tdk200> hehe :D
<BubuSettete> si ma non so come faccio a assegnare la home a kubuntu e soprattutto non so quanto spazio dare a una nuova partizione...insomma....è troppk difficile nn c'ho voglia di ammalarmi di nervi
<BubuSettete> meglio se fa da solo
<Tdk200> krabador: hai visto il paste bin?
<BubuSettete> krabador:  a me ha consigliato jester- nn son stata io che ho voluto la versione priva
<BubuSettete> prova*
<Tdk200> jester??? nn consiglierebbe mai una cosa del genere
<BubuSettete> si vede che gli sto sull'anima :D che ne so
<krabador> BubuSettete, non posso sapere cosa gli hai chiesto per cui lui ti ha risposto cosi', ma se gli fai fare da solo, ti fa una partizione con dentro la home
<krabador> BubuSettete, a te la scelta
<daniele__> so che siete incastrati ora a risolvere il problems, vi scrivo purtroppo il mio e spero qualcuno riesca ad aiutarmi (sono nuovo utente ubuntu)  Se sospendo o iberno il pc non riparte (ho ubuntu 13.10) e sono costretto a forzare
<krabador> Tdk200, acpi=force, a fianco a quiet splash
<Tdk200> krabador:  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=10$ in questa stringa dopo quiet splash nomodeset la metto acpi=force?
<Tdk200> a ok
<krabador> daniele__, scusami, in che pc?
<Tdk200> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=force nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=10$ E provo a spegnere
<krabador> Tdk200, non ha effetto immediato
<BubuSettete> ho capito krabador...allora mi pui dire solo di quanto deve essere la nuova partizione e che tipo di file system deve essere? La creo dalla partizione in ext4 ?
<Tdk200> umm quindi devo riavviare e provare a spegnere?
<krabador> Tdk200, dopo salvato , devi mandare sudo update grub
<Tdk200> a si si :D
<daniele__> in un toshiba satellite
<krabador> Tdk200, riavviare e poi provare a spegnere
<krabador> per vedere se funziona
<BubuSettete> a jester stavo spiegando che avevo problemi con ubuntu...da li lui mi ha consigliato di aspettare la versione a aprile o provare a mettere su quella beta e da li mi ha consigliato poi kubuntu sempre versione beta
<krabador> BubuSettete, la partizione di sistema non deve essere grande
<krabador> BubuSettete, i soliti 20 - 30 gb
<krabador> se hai intenzione di usarla a lungo
<krabador> BubuSettete, ext4 con journaling
<BubuSettete> la home di cui parli è la swap??
<krabador> BubuSettete, per favore.
<BubuSettete> ??
<Tdk200> sudo: update: comando non trovato krabador
<Tdk200> come mai nn me lo aggiorna?
<krabador> Tdk200, sudo update-grub
<krabador> la linea
<franco> Salve oggi con glpiana abbiamo cercato di repristinare il dualboot secondo la procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino  alla fine a glpiana è sembrato che sul mio ubuntu 12.4 non fosse presente grub2, ora al riavvio non parte alcun so e debbo usare in cd di supergrub, qualcuno mi può seguire per ripristinare il dual boot?
<BubuSettete> krabador: non ho capito perchè dici x favore......
<BubuSettete> ho solo 3 partizioni
<krabador> BubuSettete, manda gparted e manda uno screen
<BubuSettete> una è swap l'altra è in ext4 e un altra piccolissima che nn ricordo
<Tdk200> grazie krabador adesso riavvio e provo a spegnere
<BubuSettete> ok
<krabador> !imagebin | BubuSettete
<ubot-it> BubuSettete: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> franco, nel seguire la procedura di ripristino, hai usato un supporto di installazione della stessa versione di ubuntu che hai ?
<franco> krabador si lo stesso
<BubuSettete> http://imagebin.org/294685
<krabador> BubuSettete, non hai la home
<BubuSettete> eh gia
<BubuSettete> lo sapevo
<krabador> BubuSettete, hai un'enorme partizione che comprende root e home
<krabador> BubuSettete, ecco, e volevi condividere la home???
<BubuSettete> krabador: ....io son qui perchè certe cose non le so...sennò farei da sola senza bisogno di voi...è possibile che accada quindi che dico cazz***...avete poca pazienza in questo canale, anche se fate molto e aiutate...ma un pò piu di pazienza nn guasterebbe
<krabador> BubuSettete, non è una questione di pazienza, fai domande precise, che ovviamente hanno risposte precise, senza farti o meno il problema che ci siano le condizioni iniziali per la domanda che stai ponendo
<BubuSettete> si ma scusa, dai certe risposte....èchiaro che io volessi condividere la home...perchè non so le cose....semplice
<krabador> BubuSettete, puoi rimpicciolire la /dev/sda2 di 20 30 gb
<krabador> BubuSettete, creare una partizione ext4
<krabador> BubuSettete, ed assegnarla all'altro sistema operativo quando lo installi con la voce "altro"
<krabador> BubuSettete, avrai una schermata con il lista le partizioni
<krabador> BubuSettete, selezioni la partizione in cui vuoi installare
<krabador> BubuSettete, clicchi su "change" , in basso a sinistra,
<krabador> assegni punto di mount /
<krabador> assegni file system "ext 4 con journaling" dai ok, e vai avanti
<tdk200> krabador: niente da fare resta sempre così
<krabador> tdk200, hai provato a spegnere, dopo il riavvio?
<tdk200> si 2 volte
<tdk200> dopo il riavvio il logo nn si vedeva
<krabador> tdk200, allora, togli la modifica fatta al grub
<tdk200> ok
<BubuSettete> gentilissimo krabador ....provo subito....speriamo di nn fare pasticci
<tdk200> la destinazione del grub ;D
<krabador> tdk200, edita, con l'editor che vuoi , /etc/default/grub
<krabador> tdk200, togli acpi=force
<tdk200> ok ho installato gedit
<krabador> tdk200, salvi, mandi sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> all'accensione, hai grub?
<tdk200> no ma posso premere shift di destra
<krabador> perfetto, lo fai, selezioni la prima linea in alto, premi il tasto "e"
<tdk200> si
<krabador> vai a fianco a quiet splash, scrivi noapic , premi f10
<krabador> e lui ti farà partire la sessione con quel parametro
<tdk200> e resterà salvato?
<krabador> provi a vedere se funziona , e se va, lo vai ad aggiungere a /etc/default/grub
<krabador> tdk200, no
<tdk200> a ok
<krabador> quando si fa in quel modo
<tdk200> capito
<krabador> è per provare
<tdk200> okok
<franco> ho problemi con il dual boot
<tdk200_> krabador: scusami com'era il codice?
<tdk200_> noacpl?
<tdk200_> il comando perdonami nn me loson trascritto
<krabador> tdk200_, noapic
<tdk200> krabador: allora adesso sono con il sistema avviato con noapic devo spegnerlo. Cmq tu prima mi hai chiesto se il pc si riavviava, io mi ricordavo di si ma facendo alcuni riavvii vedo che si blocca anche al riavvio
<tdk200> cmq adesso devo spegnerlo e ti faccio sapere al prox riavvio se è risolto
<krabador> ok
<tdk200> passami un secondo la directory del grub
<tdk200> che me la copio
<tdk200> vabè dopo va
<tdk200_> krabador: nulla da fare
<krabador> tdk200_, allora , stessa cosa di prima
<krabador> ma metti nolapic
<tdk200_> quindi shift poi "e" nolapic e f10?
<tdk200_> cmq se spengo io sento un rumore come un tack ed è l'hd che si spegne
<tdk200_> resta avviato però tutto il resto
<tdk200_> krabador: per spegnere pulseaudio come posso fare??
<tdk200_> come comando da terminale voglio fare una prova
<formattare> non riesco a formattare la chiavetta usb
<formattare> vi prego aiutatemi
<formattare> come si fa?
<tdk200_> tasto detro del mouse sulla pennetta e formatta
<formattare> heee non c'è!!!
<tdk200_> che distro usi?=
<formattare> mint
<formattare> 16
<tdk200_> formattare: fai cosi metti su terminale sudo apt-get install gparted
<formattare> cinnamon a 64 bit
<formattare> sto installando della roba
<formattare> fatto
<formattare> ora?
<tdk200_> aspètta vedi che dovresti avere gestore disco lascia perdere g parted
<tdk200_> vai in accessori
<tdk200_> e vedi se c'è gestore disci o dischi soltanto
<tdk200_> dischi*
<formattare> trovo "Dischi"
<tdk200_> premi la sopra però la pennetta la devi tenere collegata
<tdk200_> a sinistra ti da l'elenco dei dispositivi che hai
<tdk200_> premi sulla pennetta e a destra ti esce una finestrella dove c'è una "ruotina" meccanica ci premi sopra e ti dice formatta
<tdk200_> :D
<formattare> fatto ma non me la formatta
<formattare> ok fatto
<formattare> prima però qualcosa era andato storto
<formattare> grazie mille
<formattare> problema risolto
<Tdk200_> krabador: nulla da fare
<Tdk200_> krabador: ci sei??
<franko> salve
<franko> avrei bisogno aiuto per l'audio ho un amd e 300 conexant audio ma non sento i suoni del pc
<Tdk200_> krav
<Tdk200_> krabador: ci sei??
<Tdk200_> :S
<krabador> Tdk200_, spetta
<krabador> Tdk200_, riprova ancora una volta
<krabador> Tdk200_, con noacpi
<franko> ok
<mascibo> salve, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? non riesco a vedere un dvd originale...
<krabador> franko, apri alsa-mixer
<franko> ok aspe
<franko> poi ??
<mascibo> salve... qualcuno avrebbe voglia di aiutarmi a vedere Il Grande Lebowski originale? il mio VLC scrive VLC non è in grado di aprire il MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Controlla il registro per i dettagli.
<krabador> mascibo, prova /dev/sr0 , in apri disco
<krabador> mascibo, quale ubuntu?
<mascibo> trattasi di 13.10
<krabador> ok, apri anche il terminale,
<krabador> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<mascibo> fatto
<krabador> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<krabador> riavvia
<mascibo> ok proviamo.... x il momento grazie 10000
<mascibo_> krabador... il problema persiste!!!
<krabador> mascibo, mandami l'errore
<krabador> !pastebin | mascibo_
<ubot-it> mascibo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mascibo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6967788/
<krabador> mascibo_, prova , in vlc con l'opzione No DVD menus
<mascibo_> puoi essere più preciso... perdona la mia inesperienza
<krabador> mascibo_, in vlc in "apri disco" c'è un'opzione per evitare il menu del dvd
<mascibo_> metto baffetto su "nessun menu del disco"?
<krabador> mascibo_, si , prova cosi'
<mascibo_> niente da fare anche cosi non va
<krabador> mascibo_, sempre "apri disco" e metti /dev/sr0
<mascibo_> grazie!!! ci siamo ora!!!!
<krabador> perfetto
<mascibo_> buona serata!!!!!!
<krabador> a te :)
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> :)
<marcubuntu> buona sera :)
<marcubuntu> avrei bisogno di un'informazione
<paolo1> ragazzi per caso sapete come masterizzare file mdf mds
<paolo1> su ubuntu
<marcubuntu> io invece non riesco a installare ne aggiornare nessun programma su xubuntu 13.04, ho un problema da quello che ho capito con dpkg
<krabador> marcubuntu, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> mapreri, posta su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | marcubuntu
<ubot-it> marcubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !chat | paolo1
<ubot-it> paolo1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcubuntu> krabador di ringrazio adosso eseguo  e ti dico
<vixxo> buonasera ragazzi, so che non c'azzecca niente con ubuntu ma c'è qualcuno di L'Aquila o dintorni ? Ho bisogno di informazioni meteo XD
<krabador> vixxo, google non funziona?
<marcubuntu> krabador, ecco qui  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968016/
<vixxo> krabador, funziona è che c'è una variabile umana insostituibile
<BubuSettete> ciao a tutti,
<BubuSettete> krabador:  ho installato ma non parte
<BubuSettete> si avvia ubuntu
<krabador> BubuSettete, ha installato grub?
<krabador> marcubuntu, tutto apposto con gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> e con i repository
<BubuSettete> grub????
<BubuSettete> ho installato da live come mi hai istruito prima
<krabador> BubuSettete, come hai fatto l'installazione?
<BubuSettete> dal live di kubuntu
<krabador> BubuSettete, manda uno screen di gparted adesso
<krabador> !imagebin | BubuSettete
<ubot-it> BubuSettete: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BubuSettete> krabador penso di aver caipito perchè nn parte......
<BubuSettete> http://imagebin.org/294712
<BubuSettete> non me l'ha mica elaborata per essere partizione di avvio
<BubuSettete> è strano perchè ho seguito la tua guida
<krabador> BubuSettete, non sbraitare a caso, se segui perfettamente l'installazione , passando per "altro" c'è nella parte inferiore il campo in cui installare il grub
<krabador> BubuSettete, deve essere il disco che parte in boot
<krabador> ti si aggiunge la voce da selezionare
<marcubuntu> krabador, hai ragione da terminale sembrerebbe che non ci siano problemi ma quando tento di installare qualsiasi cosa mi da questo errore:     dpkg: error: reading package info file '/var/lib/dpkg/available': Input/output error
<BubuSettete> quando mi ha fatto scegliere le caratteristiche della partizione io oltre che dare root e dare file system ext4 con joernalin ho anche dato la spunta a formatta....non so, forse ho sbagliato li?
<krabador> BubuSettete, no
<BubuSettete> scusa, mi ero scollegata, non ho letto
<krabador> no, alla tua ultima domanda
<BubuSettete> cosa mi avevi scritto
<BubuSettete> ok, e alloea che è successo
<krabador> BubuSettete, hai grub in avvio?
<BubuSettete> all'avvio vengono 2 schermate nere con delle scritte dentro ma io nn posso scrivere nulla, se intendi quello allora si
<BubuSettete> nn è che gli da noia il secure boot???
<krabador> marcubuntu, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> marcubuntu, riavvia
<krabador> e vedi se fa la stessa cosa
<marcubuntu> ok krabador adesso provo
<krabador> BubuSettete, l'hai disabilitato o no il secure boot?
<BubuSettete> no
<BubuSettete> mi era stato detto che non da fastidio, infatti io ubuntu l'ho installato con secure boot e uefi attivi
<krabador> BubuSettete, le "schermate nere" hanno linee selezionabili?
<BubuSettete> ci son delle scritte bianche che scorrono verso il bassso e scrivono delle rghe di testo...con un quadtratino (credo) alla fine
<BubuSettete> il selettore o come si chiama lui
<BubuSettete> si ma è un grub, l'ho visto com'è fatto
<BubuSettete> è la stessa schermata che veiva una volta sui computer windows 98 ai tempi
<marcubuntu> krabador, questo è quello che mi esce http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968079/
<BubuSettete> jester- sto cercando di installare ma nulla.....
<BubuSettete> è stato lavoro inutile
<BubuSettete> krabador:  mi hai mollata?
<krabador> BubuSettete, gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg , e pastebin
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Djurko> ciao a tutti
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968100/
<Djurko> oggi ho fatto degli aggiornamenti e stasera quando ho riacceso il pc ho notato che scrivendo ci sono dei caratteri sostituiti con altri
<Djurko> ad esmpio se faccio per inseririe il punto di domanda mi mette il trattino basso
<Djurko> che posso fare__
<Djurko> ?
<BubuSettete> Djurko:  è lo stesso problema che ho avuto anche io
<Djurko> c e una soluzione?
<BubuSettete> ho risolto con il setup della tastiera da terminale
<BubuSettete> si si va a posto
<Djurko> come si fa?
<BubuSettete> sicuro che hai di default la tastiera inglese
<BubuSettete> la stringa nn la ricordo ma sicuramente se la domandi quacuno te la dice
<Djurko> ma in sostanza che si fa dal terminale?
<Djurko> si inserisce un comando?
<BubuSettete> ti apre il setup della tastiera, devi reinserire i parametri adatti
<BubuSettete> basta che segui le opzioni non è difficile
<BubuSettete> devi scegliere all'inizio il tipo di tastiera , io ho messo pc 105 tasti
<BubuSettete> credo che anche x te vada bene ma è meglio se domandi agli esperti del chan
<BubuSettete> io nn son x nulla ferrata :)
<Djurko> spero di riuscire a mettere a posto
<BubuSettete> krabador: ci sei ancora? infine cosa devo fare con sto pc? lo butto dal balcone o si puo sistemare
<marcubuntu> krabador: ti è arrivato il paste dei comandi che mi hai chiesto?
<BubuSettete> Djurko:  domanda il comando in chan
<BubuSettete> qualcuno ti assiste sicuramente
<BubuSettete> anche se stasera pare che dormano tutti
<Djurko> ragazzi sapete dirmi il comando per rimettere i tasti della tastiera in modalita italina?
<BubuSettete> aspetta Djurko , guardo se ritrovo sul terminale i vecchi comandi e te la dico io
<Djurko> pare che abbia fatto qualcosa per il quale ho quelli inglesi
<BubuSettete> asp
<Djurko> ok
<krabador> marcubuntu, sudo dpkg -configure a
<Djurko> mi da un sacco di opzioni quale scelgo?
<BubuSettete> ibus-setup  è unop
<BubuSettete> uno+
<BubuSettete> ma nn è quello che cercavo
<BubuSettete> prova con ibus-setup
<BubuSettete> krabador diglielo tu il comando giusto
<Djurko> scrivo quello nel terminale__
<Djurko> scusate nn sono molto pratico
<BubuSettete> si , ma nn credo che risolverai
<marcubuntu> krabador: ecco mi dice questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968154/
<Djurko> risolto
<Djurko> .:-
<Djurko> con quello che mi ha dato bubu
<BubuSettete> bene, menomale
<Djurko> c'era da scegliere solo il settaggio lingua!!!
<Djurko> thanks :)
<BubuSettete> si infatti, solo che a me dopo tornava inglese nonostante lo settassi
<BubuSettete> di nulla
<BubuSettete> krabador perchè mi lasci sempre sul piu bello??
<krabador> marcubuntu, sudo dpkg -configure -a
<BubuSettete> sigh
<BubuSettete> krabador:  ti prego
<krabador> BubuSettete, disabilita secure boot uefi, ecc, e segui la guida di ripristino di grub
<krabador> !grub | BubuSettete
<ubot-it> BubuSettete: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<BubuSettete> no no, prefrisco piallare la partizione, x carità, la guida no
<BubuSettete> ho provato a seguirla una volta , nn fa x me
<marcubuntu> krabador: con l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato mi dà ancora questa risposta     dpkg: errore: opzione -o sconosciuta
<krabador> marcubuntu, -a
<BubuSettete> krabador: se volessi quindi formattare la partizione e rifare da capo come procedo? disabilito eufi e company e poi reinstallo?
<krabador> marcubuntu, dpkg --configure -a
<marcubuntu> ok krabador provo
<krabador> marcubuntu, sudo dpkg --configure .a
<krabador> marcubuntu, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> l'ultimo
<marcubuntu> quindi devo fare       sudo dpkg  - - configure  -a   o anche quelli prima?
<krabador> no, solo  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> dimmi che ti dice
<marcubuntu> ok grazie
<jester-> BubuSettete: alura?
<BubuSettete> eh jester- un casino
<BubuSettete> non parte kubuntu
<BubuSettete> tutto lavoro sprecato
<jester-> BubuSettete: quella gia installata?
<BubuSettete> no la tua iso l'ho cancellata sotto consiglio di krabador che dice sia instabile e solo adatta a esperti
<BubuSettete> perciò ho riscaricato la iso dal sito, e ho provato a oinstallarla
<BubuSettete> ma nn va
<jester-> BubuSettete: e come mai non parte ubuntu
<BubuSettete> ubuntu si
<BubuSettete> kubuntu no
<jester-> BubuSettete: spiega come fai ad avere kubuntu se dici di non averlo installato
<marcubuntu> krabador: sembra che non faccia nulla http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968197/
<BubuSettete> jester-:  l'ho installato, nel bios addirittura compariva al primo device
<BubuSettete> ma riavviato il pc entra ubuntu
<BubuSettete> nn so perchè
<jester-> BubuSettete: nel menu grub non c'era?
<jester-> BubuSettete: sei da ubuntu ?
<BubuSettete> il menu grub è quella schermata nera dove compare installa, prova ecc?
<BubuSettete> per forza, kubuntu non si avvia
<BubuSettete> allora: ho installato come mi aveva istruito krabador oggi, è andato tutto bene, ha finito l'installazione e alla fine ho riavviato, si è avviato ubuntu allora ho mandato il bios e ho visto che al primo boot c'era kubuntu . ho provato a riavviare pernsando che forse la prima volta non partiva ma la seconda si e invece non parte mai
<krabador> "ho mandato il bios e ho visto che al primo boot c'era kubuntu" ???
<BubuSettete> xD
<BubuSettete> si va bè....
<jester-> BubuSettete: sudo update-grub
<jester-> se lo hai installato correttamente lo trova
<BubuSettete> volevo dire che dopo aver riavviato con F2 son entrata nel bios x vedere a che posto sta a kubuntu e ho visto che era al 1
<jester-> se non lo trova non hai installato per bene
<BubuSettete> no vede solo ubuntu, comunque ti mando paste
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> BubuSettete: hai ridotto la partizione?
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968209/
<BubuSettete> si
<jester-> BubuSettete: dal file manager la vedi la partizione kubuntu?
<BubuSettete> krabador mi ha detto di ridurre di 30 giga o 20 giga, io nel tentativo di ridurre di 30 ho ridotto di 40 e passa
<BubuSettete> da gparted?
<jester-> BubuSettete: che esagerati
<jester-> 40 giga e 420
<BubuSettete> cmq si la vedo, solo che non è stata elaborata come avvio
<jester-> BubuSettete: controlla se nautilus la vede
<BubuSettete> io ho eseguito cio che mi era stato spiegato ma qualcosa nn ha funzionato evidentemente
<BubuSettete> nautilus cos'è?
<jester-> BubuSettete: il filemanager la cartella home
<BubuSettete> ok e dove devo guardare?
<BubuSettete> in che cartella?
<jester-> BubuSettete: nella finestra di destra
<jester-> cioè di sinistra
<BubuSettete> ah ok la vedo...no, sta nella colonna asinistra, comunque si c'è.. "volume da 41 giga"
<BubuSettete> se lo apro dentro ci son svariate cartelle
<jester-> BubuSettete: clicca che la monta
<BubuSettete> e roba di sistema di kubuntu
<BubuSettete> l'ho montata
<jester-> BubuSettete: controlla se in /boot ci sono le linuzimage
<BubuSettete> cosa è /boot?
<jester-> la cartella /boot
<BubuSettete> ah ok
<BubuSettete> no, ci son solo cartelle e file di txt e due o 3 cartelle grigie metallizzate
<BubuSettete> con un logo al centro
<jester-> BubuSettete: deve avere le stesse cartelle che vedi cliccanto filesystem
<BubuSettete> jester-: scusa, non ti ho capito
<jester-> BubuSettete: li a sinsitra c'è anche filesystem o no
<BubuSettete> no
<jester-> cosa c'è
<BubuSettete> ti devo elencare tutti i nomi delle cartelle del volume o quelle all'interno della cartella boot?
<jester-> BubuSettete: fai uno shot va
<BubuSettete> ho visto una cartella che si chiama "sys"
<BubuSettete> è quella?
<jester-> no
<BubuSettete> lo shot di quale menu ??
<jester-> clicca la partizione kubuntu e fa vedere
<BubuSettete> ok
<BubuSettete> image
<BubuSettete> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BubuSettete> http://imagebin.org/294718
<jester-> BubuSettete: c'è tutto entra nella boot
<jester-> che connessone svelta
<jester-> come pompa il pippero
<BubuSettete> fatto
<jester-> cosa c'è dentro
<BubuSettete> vado di shot?
<jester-> dai
<BubuSettete> http://imagebin.org/294719
<jester-> BubuSettete: è la 13.10?
<BubuSettete> si
<jester-> sudo update-grub
<jester-> e fa vedere
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968244/
<BubuSettete> :-/
<jester-> BubuSettete: Trovato Ubuntu 13.10 (13.10) su /dev/sda4
<BubuSettete> ma che c'entra ubuntu sulla partizione sda4????
<BubuSettete> ma che ci sta a fare
<BubuSettete> mah
<jester-> quindi dovresti averlo nel menu
<BubuSettete> ma scusa jester- ....io su quella partizione ci ho installato kubuntu
<jester-> BubuSettete: è la partrizione su cui hai installato kakkaubuntu
<BubuSettete> ah e lo chiama cmq ubuntu
<jester-> BubuSettete: apunto
<jester-> eh
<BubuSettete> ok
<jester-> BubuSettete: lo vedi il menu al boot o parte diretto
<BubuSettete> parte diretto
<BubuSettete> anche se cambio device
<BubuSettete> nel bios lo vede
<BubuSettete> c'è
<jester-> BubuSettete: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<BubuSettete> ma all'avvio nn parte
<jester-> BubuSettete: centra na sega il bios
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968265/
<jester-> BubuSettete: #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 correggi la riga cosi
<BubuSettete> la riga...quale?
<jester-> metti il cancelletto
<jester-> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true diventa #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<BubuSettete> e ora che ho corretto?
<jester-> Guest60225: salva
<BubuSettete> mi dice error sul terminal
<jester-> BubuSettete: sudo update-grub
<jester-> BubuSettete: fregatene del terminal
<BubuSettete> no jester-  aspetta....cosi non capisco niente....ho corretto la stringa e ora devo chiudere gedit o lascio aperto e rimando un altro terminale?
<jester-> BubuSettete: fatto?
<jester-> BubuSettete: chiudi e conferma il salva
<BubuSettete> ok
<jester-> BubuSettete: sudo update-grub
<BubuSettete> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BubuSettete> non va la connessione...non riesco a pastare
<jester-> BubuSettete: ha fatto come prima?
<BubuSettete> ci sn riuscita V
<BubuSettete> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6968274/
<jester-> BubuSettete: riavvia
<BubuSettete> ok
<BubuSettete> e provo a entrare con kubuntu o rientro con ubuntu?
<jester-> BubuSettete: kubuntu e vedi se funza anche se lo hai messo nella gabbietta dl canarino
<BubuSettete> eccomi jester
<jester-> BubuSettete: da kakkauvbuntu?
<BubuSettete> all'avvio viene una pagina viola con su piu opzioni di ingresso
<BubuSettete> no, da ubuntu
<jester-> ci deve essere anche kubu saarà la seconda voce
<jester-> ma disolito dice on sd4
<BubuSettete> solo che non c'è kubuntu  ma al primo posto ubuntu, e poi c'è un misterioso ubuntu 13.10
<BubuSettete> è kubuntu quello?
<jester-> penso di si
<jester-> riavvia
<BubuSettete> riavvio ma clicco ubntu o quell'altro
<jester-> l'altro
<BubuSettete> ok
<jester-> BubuSettete: ubuntu secona voce
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-21
<BubuSettete> jester, sei un genio!!!!
<BubuSettete> :)
<BubuSettete> solo che l'installazione l'avevo fatta in italiano e non si sa perchè è tutto in inglese e non mi fa neanche cmbiare la lingua perchè ci sta solo inglese disponibile
<BubuSettete> ci siete?
<krabador> BubuSettete, vai in impostarzioni , lingua, ed imposta tutto in italiano
<jester-> BubuSettete: aggiungi lingua
<BubuSettete> c'è solo l'inglese come lingua nella lista
<BubuSettete> devo andare in locale no?
<jester-> BubuSettete: county
<jester-> o region
<jester-> BubuSettete: ipostazioni sistema
<jester-> BubuSettete: paese italia
<krabador> BubuSettete, se no, sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-it , rientra in impostazioni, lingua
<krabador> e selezionala come predefinita
<jester-> lingue seleziona itlainao e mandalo a s destra e per primo
<BubuSettete> no a posto...non so perchè prima non funzionava ma adesso ci son tutte nlla lista
<BubuSettete> bene, sembrerebbe risolta...jester sei veramente super, grazie mille!!!!
<jester-> BubuSettete: applica
<jester-> BubuSettete: la grafica?
<jester-> va bene?
<BubuSettete> tutto regolarissimo, cambierò però il browser perchè ora c'è rekonq
<jester-> BubuSettete: apllicazioni internet
<jester-> e installa ff
<jester-> BubuSettete: poi impostazioni sistema-->applicazioni predefinite
<jester-> browser web metti firefox
<BubuSettete> comunque ho applicato country italy ma rimane sempre inglese
<BubuSettete> forse perchè sta facendo aggiornameto software
<BubuSettete> ?
<BubuSettete> ah no, rettifico, non avevo applicato per il semplice fatto che non posso farlo...il tasto apply resta grigio
<BubuSettete> tutte le cose più strane capitano solo a me? :/
<jester-> BubuSettete: lol rifai
<jester-> BubuSettete: in  paese mettere italiano
<jester-> poi in linguaggio spostare italiano nella finestra di destra
<jester-> e poi metterlo per primo
<jester-> quindi applica
<BubuSettete> si lo so jester- ma come ti dicevo una volta che lo sposta restano tutti grigi i tasti, compresi quelli dove c'è scritto la lingua, x cui non posso nè spostarlo in alto nè dare apply
<jester-> BubuSettete: manca qualcosa se non si abilita
<BubuSettete> io nn lo so, puo esssere, non ne va mai dritta una con sto ubuntu
<BubuSettete> non mi fa applicare neanche country
<BubuSettete> -_-
<jester-> BubuSettete: apri contry o region che sia
<jester-> paese cosa hai
<BubuSettete> adesso ho cambiato e me lo italy ma non me lo fa applicare
<BubuSettete> e meso italy*
<jester-> vai in lingue
<BubuSettete> asp riavvio a torno ha finito l'update dei software
<BubuSettete> jester-:  ho riavviato e riprovato a cambiare la lingua ma mi dice : you try change lenguage but this is not supported
<BubuSettete> roba simile
<BubuSettete> x cio nisba
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> BubuSettete: in regions?
<BubuSettete> si
<jester-> BubuSettete: prima etichetta che hai
<BubuSettete> non si chiama region ma locale ma è la stessa cosa
<jester-> eh
<BubuSettete> country
<jester-> itlaia?
<jester-> italia in country?
<BubuSettete> di default da questa opzione: sistem country (italy)
<jester-> BubuSettete: in lingue?
<BubuSettete> poi se apro il menu a tendina c'è anche italia
<jester-> lista di sinistra
<BubuSettete> in lingue c'è solo inghlish
<BubuSettete> inglish*
<jester-> BubuSettete: solo english?
<BubuSettete> lista di sinistra ce ne son centinaia
<BubuSettete> ma non si possono applicare!!
<jester-> BubuSettete: vai su italia
<BubuSettete> e daiie,,,nn posso metterla...
<jester-> riprova
<BubuSettete> ci riprovo ma tanto lo so che nn posso
<krabador> BubuSettete, ci sono delle freccette, tra il campo di destra e quello di sinistra, nella selezione lingue
<jester-> ti fa cliccare la freccia per portarla a destra?
<krabador> sono cliccabili se selezioni una lingua?
<BubuSettete> ok, ora è andata....mi ha scaricato la lingua...ma prima invece la cliccavo e la passavo nel pannello di dx solo che non la scaricava ma rimaneva la scritta grigia....forse è perchè ho aggiornato i software
<jester-> si attiva
<jester-> BubuSettete: hihihi
<jester-> deve essere interessante giocare  cucuseppette con te
<BubuSettete> che intendi dire jester- ? guarda che non vengo qui a prendermi gioco di voi ...o come dice krabador a "trollare" se vi faccio presente che problemi mi da il sis op mica prendo x il culo
<BubuSettete> cmq grazie ancora, anche se è stato merito dell'aggiornamento penso
<krabador> BubuSettete, fai troppe cose tutte insieme
<jester-> BubuSettete: ma no era una riflessione e cucseppete una metafora maliziosa
<krabador> tra cui trollare.
<jester-> BubuSettete: hai trovato coma scaricare cambiare lo sfondo?
<BubuSettete> krabador....ho 31 anni e non mi diverto a fare ste pischellate a quest'ora della notte
<BubuSettete> ma secondo te...
<BubuSettete> krabador deve avere un caratterino di quelli speperi :P
<BubuSettete> ancora no jester-  poi con calma mi ci metto :)
<jester-> BubuSettete: destro sul desk
<jester-> impostazioni desktop
<jester-> e li puoi scaricare anche
<BubuSettete> -_-
<BubuSettete> è in inglese! arghh lo butto via
<BubuSettete> forse devo riavviare?
<jester-> BubuSettete: kde ha la mania dia applica o non fa una cazzo
<jester-> BubuSettete: hai fatto applica?
<BubuSettete> si certo
<jester-> messo per primo italiano?
<jester-> con la freccia su ?
<jester-> a destra della finestra?
<BubuSettete> solo che era venuta una finestra in cui diceva che la lingua sarebbe stata cambiata per le applicazioni aperte da ora in avanti...per cambiarla x tutte andva riavviatao
<BubuSettete> asp che ricontrollo
<jester-> BubuSettete: K eesci e chiudi sessone
<jester-> non serve riavviare
<BubuSettete> allora: dipende dai menù .....alcune etichette sono italiane e altre inglesi
<jester-> BubuSettete: K esci e chiudi sessione
<jester-> e rientri
<BubuSettete> K dove?
<jester-> la kappona in basso a sinistra
<BubuSettete> ah
<BubuSettete_> ribadisco, jester-  sei un genio
<BubuSettete_> tutto a posto
<jester-> ma va va
<BubuSettete_> 3 secondi e risolvi ogni cosa
<BubuSettete_> grandissimo
<jester-> BubuSettete_: messo ff?
<BubuSettete_> eh, ci avevo provato ma non ha installato...ci riprovo ora
<BubuSettete> jester-:  si ho provato a personalizzare il desktop...è bellissimo...ha un sacco di salvaschermi
<BubuSettete> solo che come grafica è meglio ubuntu
<jester-> lol
<BubuSettete> ma forse perchè mi mancano i drivers?
<jester-> mettili
<BubuSettete> :D perchè ridi?
<BubuSettete> nn so come si fa
<jester-> BubuSettete: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> e poi niente paturnie nè
<BubuSettete> eh, come si apre il terminale da kubuntu
<jester-> BubuSettete: scrivi konsole nella ricerca
<BubuSettete> LOL ..non ho le paturnie dai xd
<jester-> poi clicchi destro l'icona sulla barra e selezioni di mantenerlo nella barra
<jester-> oppure vai in applicazioni sistema e destro e aggiungi ai preferiti
<jester-> e lo trovi cliccando la k
<jester-> BubuSettete: se hai messo ff lo devi mettere a default in applicazioni predefinte
<krabador> BubuSettete, hai l'opportunità di settare il menu come vecchio stile, con tasto destro sulla k blu in basso a sinistra
<BubuSettete> seh...mica ci riesco...ma che imbranata
<krabador> potrebbe magari esserti piu' comodo all'inizio
<BubuSettete> si lo è infatti, solo che non trovo la konsole
<BubuSettete> uff lo farò domani
<BubuSettete> comunque è meglio kubuntu....
<BubuSettete> nn c'è paragone
<BubuSettete> è piu ordinato
<BubuSettete> ho pure il pannello nvidia, cosa che in ubuntu non c'è
<BubuSettete> ha finito l'installazione, ora devo provare con che comando?
<jester-> BubuSettete: impostazioni sistema
<jester-> BubuSettete: applicazioni predefinite
<jester-> mettici firefox al posto di rekongo
<BubuSettete> fatto
<jester-> BubuSettete: poi sta in applicazioni internet, lo clicchi destro e aggiungi ai preferiti
<BubuSettete> questo lo avevo gia fatto prima
<jester-> BubuSettete: poi l'icina sulla barra quando aperto e metti mostra lanciatore quando non in esecuzione
<BubuSettete> questa non l'ho capita
<BubuSettete> quale icona
<BubuSettete> e quale barrra
<jester-> BubuSettete: nella barra quando aperto ff o latro c'è l'icona o no
<jester-> dove minimizza
<jester-> BubuSettete: la barra di sistema in basso con data e palle varie
<BubuSettete> vai...l'ho trovata
<BubuSettete> si gia fatto
<jester-> hihihi
<BubuSettete> è che anche tu scrivi albanese a volte :D
<jester-> è l'età
<BubuSettete> non credo sia quello ma è che ci si sta troppo dvanti a sto pc, ci si fonde
<BubuSettete> io almeno son fusa ormai
<jester-> hai visto qaunti sfondi da scarregare?
<jester-> quanti*
<BubuSettete> mi resta solo il dubbio di come posso visualizzare e utilizzare i miei files
<BubuSettete> si ce ne sono un sacco...e poi è piu intuitio stile alla Vistaivo..vecch
<jester-> BubuSettete: leggi anche la partizione ubuntu
<BubuSettete> ci provo
<jester-> da dolphin
<BubuSettete> son dentro
<jester-> BubuSettete: visto che sei sempre quei a scassare i  maroni LOL dovresti mettere xchat
<BubuSettete> :)
<BubuSettete> che è sta roba?
<jester-> il clinet per irc
<jester-> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<BubuSettete> io da ubuntu entro con thunderbird
<jester-> mai usato
<BubuSettete> bo a me entra in automatico in chat quando apro la posta....è comodissimo
<BubuSettete> cmq, sono nella part
<jester-> BubuSettete: /home/sticass
<jester-> e vedi la tua roba
<BubuSettete> sticass :DDDDD
<jester-> se hai lo stesso nick leggi e scrivi
<BubuSettete> va bè, vado a vedere
<BubuSettete> non esiste questa cartella
<BubuSettete> apro home e appare cartella Giada
<jester-> BubuSettete: lol
<BubuSettete> e dentro ci son le mie cartelle
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sticass altra metafora
<jester-> non sapendo il tuo nome utente
<BubuSettete> ahahahahah ma che mi pigli x i fondeli???
<BubuSettete> ahhh va bene
<BubuSettete> e che devo guardare
<jester-> BubuSettete: che ne so che  hai li da guardare
<jester-> BubuSettete: quello dentro a giada lo puoi copiare
<jester-> se anche in kade sei giada ci puoi anche scrivere
<BubuSettete> si, me li apre e li visualizzo
<jester-> bene
<jester-> BubuSettete: cosi anche da ubuntu
<BubuSettete> però se per esempio salvo qualcosa da kubuntu me lo mette in home di kubuntu
<BubuSettete> quindi ogni volta devo copiare di la?
<jester-> BubuSettete: logico
<BubuSettete> che palle
<jester-> e dove dovrebbe metterlo
<BubuSettete> nn lo so , pensavo che ci fosse tipo un modo x condividere delle cartelle fra i due sist
<jester-> sono condivise
<jester-> visto che le monti e leggi
<BubuSettete> e comunque non ho bisogno di metterle su tt e due in effetti....quando le ho su ubuntu va benissimo, se voglio aprire file da kubuntu mi basta andare sul volume e farlo da li
<BubuSettete> jester-:  grazie di nuovo ...vado a letto...buonanotte a tutti!
<jester-> notte
<franko> sera
<akis24> giorno
<cybernova> buondì
<frapizza> salve potrei avere un aiuto per un problema'
<enzotib> !chiedi | frapizza
<ubot-it> frapizza: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<frapizza> ok
<frapizza> ok
<frapizza> problema con lo spegnimento di xubuntu 13.10
<Franco> Credo di avere un problema sulle partizioni, ecco una videata di SuperGrub http://imagebin.org/294820 e di fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/6969789/ , in particolare quando ho usato Gparted ho usato ext4 e non ext2
<cristian_c> Franco, esplica il problema
<Franco> cristian ho dovuto reinstallare xp ed ho perso il dual boot, cercando di riattivarlo con ...ora cerco la pagina,  alla fine mi chiedeva conferma la correttezza dell'installazione su  un dh... ma io non sapevo su quale indirizzo fosse linux per me è su sdb1, ma dalla videata di grub non  lo vedo,  dalla videata di grub, dove è linux?
<franko> salve
<cristian_c> Franco, dove hai installato grub?
<Franco> cristian ubuntu è su sdb1 la pagina che ho seguito è http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/ripristinare-grub2-scomparso-con-il-live-cd-di-ubuntu/
<Franco> cristian grub di cui malla videata è su cd
<cristian_c> Franco, non postare link esterni a ubuntu qui in canale
<cristian_c> Franco, grub non si installa su cd
<franko> ho un problema con l'aUDIO e i driver alsa mi da questo messaggio  ALSA error: snd_pcm_open failed: Dispositivo o risorsa occupata. mi succede ogni volta che apro ardour o programmi simili e dopo averli aperti non si sente piu l'audio
<cristian_c> franko, da quando si verifica il problema?
<Franco> cristian riepilogo: con la procedura cercavo di installare gfrub da live, ma aveva dei problemi alla fine, allora ho fatto la videata da grub sulle partizioni dal grub su cd ma non mi pare in ordine
<cristian_c> Franco, ho fatto una domanda precisa: dove hai installato grub?
<franko> da sempre
<franko> ho fatto di tutto cancellato i driver rimessi killaudio ecc
<franko> ma niente
<franko> fa sempre cosi
<cristian_c> franko, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<Franco> cristian dopo aver reinstallato xp ho perso il dual boot da allora sto cercando di rimettere grub su sdb1 ma non funziona, quindi non credo di aver reinstallato grub da nessuna parte
<Franco> cristian possiamo verificare?
<cristian_c> franko, con quali altre applicazioni?
<cristian_c> Franco, credo tu stia sbagliando
<franko> allora apro il programma ardour di editing audio o anche muse o lmms quando lo chiudo se voglio sentire un mp3 non me lo fa sentire si blocca compreso audio di youtube ecc non va piu nulla
<cristian_c> franko, anche con i riproduttori audio?
<Franco> cristian_c spiegami per piacere
<franko> si tutto
<cristian_c> Franco, avrebbe senso installare grub su sda, visto che fai il boot da lì
<franko> ho un amd e 300 conexant audio
<cristian_c> Franco, inoltre installando su una partizione fai maggiori danni
<cristian_c> Franco, apri un riproduttore multimediale e controlla quale server audio usa
<cristian_c> franko, apri un riproduttore multimediale e controlla quale server audio usa
<franko> come faccio a vedere quale server usa ??
<cristian_c> franko, dalle impostazioni del riproduttore
<franko> uscita alsa
<franko> ho messo jack output
<franko> e adesso si sente
<cristian_c> franko, magari se lo dicevi prima...
<cristian_c> franko, praticamente hai installato il server jack
<cristian_c> usandolo al posto di pulseaudio o altro
<franko> a ecco
<cristian_c> ma non hai detto alle altre applicazioni di usare jack
<franko> pensavo fosse colpa della scheda audio del pc
<franko> io ho installato
<franko> ubuntu studio
<Franco> cristian_c ho aperto riproduttore filmati dove trovo il server usato?
<franko> adesso infatti se chiudo il programma muse ecc non lo fa piu
<cristian_c> franko, no, se installi jack ovviamente per sentire l'audio si deve usare jack
<franko> capito quindi o uno o l'altro
<cristian_c> Franco, era per franko
<franko> a senconda del programma che uso giusto ??
<franko> aspettate cambio nick o ci confondiamo
<franko> \nick dj franko85
<cristian_c> franko, si suppone tu abbia installato jack per la produzione musicale
<franko> \nick djfranko85
<djfranko85> si esatto
<djfranko85> mi serve per la musica file midi ecc
<djfranko85> quindi o uso jack o alsa capito
<Franco> cristian_c rispondevo al mess ore 10:16 per Franco
<cristian_c> djfranko85, per sentire la musica jack non serve, per fare musica, sì
<djfranko85> adesso per sentire youtube ecc stessa cosa ?? anche perchè mi si blocca e non sento
<djfranko85> o devo mettere il flash player
<Franco> cristian_c comunque per il mio dual boot cosa posso fare, ora all'accensione non parte nulla e debbo usare il cd supergrub
<cristian_c> Franco, ti è stato già detto un po' come fare
<cristian_c> djfranko85, ma a cosa ti serve sentire youttube quando fai musica?
<cristian_c> -t
<djfranko85> ......
<djfranko85> se voglio andare su internet non posso vedermi piu youtube
<cristian_c> pensavo jack servisse per lavorare
<Franco> cristian_c evidentemente non ho capito, se non sei disponibile ad aiutarmi considerando che sono un principiante dimmelo,
<cristian_c> Franco, il problema è che non ascolti
<Franco> cristian_c dimmi cosa fare grazie
<cristian_c> lo ripeto
<cristian_c> Franco, avrebbe senso installare grub su sda, visto che fai il boot da lì
<cristian_c> Franco, inoltre installando su una partizione fai maggiori danni
<Franco> cristian_c ma se ora all'accensione non parte nulla perchè dici che faccio il boot da sda?
<cristian_c> Franco, perché su sda c'è win ed è il primo disco
<cristian_c> è normale che il grub debba stare lì
<cristian_c> sda è il disco impostato su master in questo caso
<cristian_c> mentre sdb è su slave
<Franco> cristian_c ho capito, ma dalle istruzioni diceva di individuare dove stava ubuntu riproverò, comunque, ti chiedo: cosa sono hd0,1  e   hd1,5 corrisponde a sda5?
<cristian_c> Franco, da quel che ho capito hai installato grub 1 invece di grub 2
<cristian_c> ieri , su sda
<cristian_c> Franco, senza generare un menu.lst
<cristian_c> il che spiegherebbe perché non funge
<Franco> cristian_c perchè posso scegliere quale grub installare? se lo faccio dal cd live del 12.4 cosa è successo? cosa mi consigli?
<cristian_c> Franco, io ti consiglio di reinstallare grub su sda
<cristian_c> Franco, tramite la live di una ubuntu aggiornata
<cristian_c> Franco, a meno che tu non abbia danneggiato le partizioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Franco, quale ubuntu è installato nell'hard disk?
<Franco> cristian_c ok ora provo, la vers che ho è 12.4.3 c'è modo di verificare lo stato delle partizioni?
<cristian_c> Franco, come hai installato la 12.04?
<cristian_c> Franco, se hai provato a installare grub su sdb1 può darsi che tu abbia sovrascritto alcuni settori della stessa
<Franco> lcristian_c ho installato sempre dal cd
<Franco> dallo stesso cd
<Franco> cristian_c siccome ubuntu mi pare funzioni bene, prima di riinstallere, possiamo fare qualche verifica?
<cristian_c> Franco, quindi, la prima cosa sarà installare grub2
<cristian_c> Franco, avvia una live
<Franco> cristian_c quindi spengo e parto da cd?
<cristian_c> Franco, riavvia con il cd/dvd
<Franco> ok a tra poco
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<franco> cristian_c sono su live dimmi
<cristian_c> franco, ora bisogna entrare in chroot
<cristian_c> franco, sudo fdisk -l
<franco> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970031/
<cristian_c> franco, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<franco> ok
<cristian_c> franco, fatto?
<franco> cristian_c ok
<cristian_c> franco, digita i seguenti comandi contenuti nel paste: http://pastebin.com/HcDDjxmj
<cristian_c> franco, e posta tutto su pastebin
<franco> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970056/
<ExPBoy> buon giorno ne
<cristian_c> franco, sudo apt-get install grub2
<franco> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970075/
<cristian_c> franco, procedi con S
<franco> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970097/
<cristian_c> franco, ora installiamo grub2 nel mbr: grub-install /dev/sda
<franco> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970108/
<tdk200> giorno a tutti
<cristian_c> franco, update-grub2
<unknown_> hello to everyone
<cristian_c> questo comando aggiorna il grub
<tdk200> stavo cercando on line la soluzione al mio problema dello spegnimento di lubuntu ho trovato questa guida volevo sapere se era valida. io ho gia avviato gedit per quel tipo di file ma quando si apre il file è vuoto
<tdk200> http://anticameradelcestino.wordpress.com/2008/11/06/ubuntu-non-si-spegne/
<unknown_> just a simple question for you: why do you prefer libreoffice instead of openoffice? thanks in advance
<cristian_c> tdk200, per favore non postare guide esterne a ubuntu qui in canale
<akis24> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<tdk200> forse la guida intende di modificare il file grub che ieri modificavo con krabador
<franco> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970119/
<tdk200> Scusa cristian_c  ma inserivo una guida che mi sembrava fare al caso mio
<cristian_c> tdk200, non cambia, non postare link a risorse esterne
<tdk200> cristian_c: oppure akis24 volevo chiedervi soltanto questa cosa ed un'altra inerente all'audio
<unknown_> scusate. ripropongo la domanda: installando ubuntu c'è libreoffice e non openoffice... perchè viene preferito il primo al secondo? grazie
<franco> cristian_c perchè ci sono due boot di linux?
<tdk200> per l'audio ho mandato questo comando ieri sera prima di spegnerlo sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base pulseaudio
<cristian_c> franco, ora digita: exit
<tdk200> stamattina avviato il pc l'audio fuunziona bene e come impostazioni di controllo volume ho alsamixer v1.0.27.1
<franco> cristian_c exit ok, ma perchè due linux? cosa significa?
<cristian_c> franco, fatto?
<franco> cristian_c ok ho risposto
<cristian_c> franco, ora digita i comandi contenuti in questa pagina: http://pastebin.com/MK9bhRuy
<tdk200> è possibile che l'audio avesse un qualche conflitto internto tra pulse audio ed alsamixer? Perchè in alcuni riavvii l'audio non funzionava ed in altri funzionava benissimo
<akis24> unknown_: prima nei repo mettavano openoffice ora libreoffice credo per una questione di licenza se non erro
<akis24> e*
<tdk200> vabè a dopo
<jester-> no hanno litigato con oracle che cacciava la money ma nascondeva certe pparti del sorgente
<akis24> ecco unknown_  ora sai perche'
<cybernova> franco, hai 2 linux perchè hai 2 versioni diverse del kernel installate
<franco> cristioan_c  se avessi dovuto digitare la tilde dove la avrei trovata?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970134/
<cristian_c> franco, da me è altgr+ì
<cristian_c> franco, hai fatto, riavvia il sistema e rimuovi il cd/dvd
<franco> ctistian_c anche da me, ti faccio sapere
<franco> cristian_c ciao, parte ubuntu 12.4
<cristian_c> franco, quindi funge?
<franco> cristian_c non c'è il dual boot, parte subito ubuntu
<franco> cristian_c a questo punto per avere il dual boot, ho altri tentativi da fare  prima di reinstallare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> franco, il grub non appare
<cristian_c> ?
<franco> cristian_c esatto il grub non appare
<cristian_c> franco, comunque, l'output precedente mostra che viene visto anche xp nel grub
<cristian_c> franco, allora fallo apparire
<franco> cristian_c non capisco, come?
<franco> cristian_c con la bacchetta magica??
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> franco, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<franco> cristian_c è apparsa una maschera   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970227/
<maxafa> come mai appena installo gli ultimi aggiornamenti non si avvia più ubuntu?
<cristian_c> franco, quale disco è selezionato nel bios per l'avvio?
<franco> cristian_c cd
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> franco, parlo degli hard disk
<cristian_c> che c'entra il cd? Mica è inserito?
<franco> cristian_c  per andarlo a vedere debbo riavviare ed entrare in bios o si può fare diversamente?
<cristian_c> franco, devi entrare nel bios
<cristian_c> se puoi fai anche foto
<franco> cristian_c ok, poi rientro in live o non importa?
<maxafa> disco principale
<franco> cristian_c il toshiba è sda dove c'è xp  http://imagebin.org/294831
<cristian_c> franco, prova a scambiarli
<franco> cristian_c cioè lo faccio partire da sdb dove c'è ubuntu??  comunque in questa videata delle partizioni che mi ha fatto supegrub, ti sembra sia tutto a posto?? io non ho mai formattato in ext2 ma solo in ext4 http://imagebin.org/294832
<franco> cristian_c cambio la partenza da bios a tra poco
<fabio__> salve ragazzi, ho ubuntu 12.04 lte e qualche giorno fà ho fatto alcuni aggiornamenti, risultato: nel grub all'avvio quando seleziono linux generic (quello che ho sempre fatto) nella schermata della scrivania di ubuntu non compare il launcher e la barra superiore dove c'è la data, il tasto di speegnimento ecc. sono costretto per accedere a ubuntu normalmente a scegliere linux generic (recovery mode). come posso ripristinare il tutt
<jester-> !unityreset | fabio__
<ubot-it> fabio__: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> fabio__: concella la cartella compiz-1
<jester-> .compiz-1
<jester-> e .config
<fabio__> ho fatto unity --reset dal terminale
<fabio__> ha lampeggiato un pò di volte il pc
<fabio__> devo comunque eliminare le cartelle .compiz-1 e .config?
<jester-> yess
<fabio__> grazie.
<fabio__> quindi devo riavviare il pc
<jester-> basta termina sessione
<franco> cristian_c   ora alla partenza si blocca su questa videata  http://imagebin.org/294833  con tab i comandi sono questi  http://imagebin.org/294834
<cristian_c> franco, avrai messo mano in profondità alle tabelle delle partizioni
<cristian_c> magari con super grub disk
<cristian_c> franco, io ti consiglio di rifare le tabelle delle partizioni
<cristian_c> da live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> franco, quindi backup
<cristian_c> e poi rifai le tabelle
<franco> cristian_c cioè riformatto il disco dove c'è ubuntu o anche quello di xp?
<cristian_c> franco, non basta formattare
<cristian_c> franco, prova a rifare la tabella di sdb
<cristian_c> ma prima backup
<franco> cristian_c riformatto e rifaccio le partizioni con gparted?
<cristian_c> franco, rifare l'mbr
<franco> cristian_c   rifacendo sdb ed installando ubuntu l'mbr non si aggiorna?
<franco> cristian_c oppure prima rifaccio l'mbr per far partire xp?
<cristian_c> franco, devi proprio rifare la tabella delle partizioni sul secondi disco
<cristian_c> *secondo
<franco> cristian_c dunque: con gparted cancello tutto sdb, quindi faccio le partizioni primaria ext4, estesa e logica nfts  poi installo ubuntu , è questa la sequenza??
<cristian_c> non so cosa ci devi fare sulla ntfs
<cristian_c> ma non sto parlando di rifare semplicemente le partizioni, ma tutta la tabella
<franco> cristian_c vorrei avere un disco dati accessibile ad ubuntu ed xp
<franco> cristian_c anche su sdb
<cristian_c> franco, qual'è il disco più capiente?
<franco> cristian_c sda
<cristian_c> franco, allora falla lì la ntfs, lol
<franco> cristian_c su sdb lascio solo una primaria? quindi sdb saraà inaccessibile a xp? intendi così
<cristian_c> franco, dovresti brasare tutto in sdb
<cristian_c> franco, sdb è un disco, giusto?
<cristian_c> franco, e ripeto non basta che rifai le partizioni
<franco> cristian_c   non basta?? cosa è brasare??
<cristian_c> franco, che devi cancellare la tabella delle partizioni in sdb, previo backup
<franco> cristian_c non basta cancellare tutte le partizioni?? ok per backup
<cristian_c> franco, no, non basta
<franco> cristian_c cosa debbo fare???
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> franco, che devi cancellare la tabella delle partizioni in sdb, previo backup
<franco> cristian_c come si cancella la tabella delle partizioni??
<cristian_c> franco, sempre da gparted
<cristian_c> c'è l'opzione
<cristian_c> però attenzione a non toccare sda
<franco> cristian:c mi pare ci sia cancella part
<cristian_c> Dispositivo-> Crea tabella partizioni
<franco> cristian_c a me pare che crea tabella partizioni faccia una foto delle partizioni, sbaglio??
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non è così
<cristian_c> quell'opzione permette di ricreare la tabella sul disco selezionato
<franco> Cristian_c ok riepilogo: crea nuova tab partizioni, faccio una primaria ext4  , sul resto dello spazio faccio una estesa  poi logica  ?
<cristian_c> franco, penso di sì
<franco> cristian_c perchè penso??? dubbi???
<cristian_c> franco, a quel punto io installerei ubuntu installando il grub in sdb
<cristian_c> attenzione: sdb, non sdb1 o sdb2
<cristian_c> franco, non sono lì
<cristian_c> non mi pare sia un problema, detta così
<franco> cristian_c ma quando installo ubuntu non si crea un dooble boot con grub2  in automatico??
<cristian_c> franco, non ho capito
<cristian_c> quando installi ubuntu , lo installi nella partizione che hai scelto
<cristian_c> e il grub lo installi dove vuoi
<cristian_c> ma va installato in sdb , ovviamente
<franco> cristian_c si ma caratteristica dell'installazione di ubuntu non è quella di riconoscere altri so e di aggiornare il grub correttamente sul dual boot in automatico??
<cristian_c> franco, il grub riconosce gli altri so della tabella
<cristian_c> non ubuntu
<franco> cristian_c abbi pazienza se non capisco bene, quando ho installato ubuntu la prima volta su sdb automaticamente si è attivato il dual boot, questa volta potrebbe non succedere?
<cristian_c> franco, quella era un'opzione dell'installer
<cristian_c> franco, tu scegli Altro
<franco> cristian_c  durante l'installazione non chiedo il dual??
<cristian_c> franco, si suppone che il dual sia sullo stesso disco
<cristian_c> ma non ho mai provato, di solito io ho un disco nel pc
<cristian_c> non due
<franco> cristian_c quindi mi dici sia + prudente scegliere altro e fare passo passo, l'installazione del grub su sdb non la chiederà ma dovrò farla dopo l'installazione?
<franco> cristian_c grazie di tutto, vado
<alfonso90> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<alfonso90> sn alle prime armi cn ubuntu server
<jester-> alfonso90: dica
<alfonso90> vorrei sapere se é possibile creare un server casalingo su cui depositare video foto ecc
<jester-> alfonso90: si puo fare tutto ma mica serve per forza un server
<alfonso90> a cui poter accedere da smartphone,ps3,tv cioé con tutti i dispositivi collegati alla rete
<jester-> alfonso90: da altro pc in lan sicuro, smartfoni e palle varie non so
<alfonso90> ok grazie
<alfonso90> lo stesso
<Juster> giorno
<Juster> ho bisogno di aiuto ragazzi qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da aiutarmi in una cavolata?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Juster
<ubot-it> Juster: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Juster> ho inserito in avvio automatico in file txt scambiandolo per uno script. ora all'avvio di kubuntu rimane tutto il desktop bloccato impedendomi di andare a rimuovere l'impostazione o il file
<Juster> come posso fare per eliminare il file txt da avvio automatico?
<jester-> Juster: unity?
<Juster> non saprei scusami jester. sono nuovo utente di kubuntu ps: uso KDE
<jester-> Juster: non penso che sia l txt il problema non essendo uno script non viene eseguito
<Juster> si però mi và a bloccare tutto il desktop impedendomi di fare qualsiasi azione. nemmeno il terminale riesco ad aprire
<jester-> Juster: spe che arriva peace- che il kde guru
<ExPBoy> mi sa di sistema a buone donne
<jester-> anche a me
<jester-> Juster: elimina la .kde
<jester-> e torni a default
<Juster> dove si trova questa cartella?
<jester-> Juster: da recovery attivi la rete, poi vai in root
<jester-> rm -r .kde
<Juster> ah ok ti ringrazion jester
<Peace-> sa ghe
<Juster> un'ultima cosa
<Juster> ho provato ad editare o eliminare quel file da bot
<Juster> però appare tipo
<Juster> File\ di\ testo
<Juster> se provo
<jester-> Peace-: dove li tiene gli script di avvio automattego kde
<Juster> -> rm File\ di\ testo dice che non trova quel file
<jester-> Juster: perchè il nome ha degli spazi
<Juster> si qundo come posso eliminarlo con gli spazi?
<Peace-> jester-: $HOME/.kde/Autostart/
<Peace-> jester-: cmq vai sul systemsettings autostart e lo paccioni da li
<jester-> Juster: nome esatto?
<Juster> File di testo
<jester-> Peace-:  non ha piu il desk
<Juster> se rimuovo quel file dovrebbe tornare normale perchè e quello che tenta di eseguire
<jester-> Juster: rm $HOME/.kde/Autostart/File*
<jester-> Juster: va in tty con control-alt-f2
<Juster> ci posso provare jester. il problema e che anche se apro tipo da esegui comando non appare nulla
<Juster> proprio come se il desk fosse morto e tutto quello che tenta di mostrarmi non viene visualizzato
<jester-> Juster: control+alt+F2 non apre la tty?
<Juster> fa il caricamento
<Juster> ma non mostra nulla
<Juster> cmq provo a seguire il tuo consiglio jester
<Juster> prima provo a togliere quel file
<jester-> Juster: parti in ripristino al menu attivi la rete o non monta in rw
<jester-> vai in root e dai il comando
<Juster> si
<jester-> rm $HOME/.kde/Autostart/File*
<Juster> grazie jester. vado a provare e vi faccio sapere. grazie mille per l'aiuto
<BubuSettete> ciao a tutti, jester- proprio te volevo... x calibrare lo schermo mi dice che devo installare gnome color management, solo che non c'è nel sogtware center
<BubuSettete> cosa installo al suo posto?
<BubuSettete> qualcuno mi sa spiegare su kubuntu cosa installare al posto di Gnome Color Managment , per calibrare lo schermo?
<Lillo> Salve a tutti voi del chan. Stavo per installare lubuntu però prima di continuare volevo verificare l'hardware che ho nel pc. Di solito su win esiste c-puz fare qesta verifica. Su lubuntu come posso fare? so che esiste inex, ma leggendo una guida mi dice che devo installare il ppa.
<Lillo> per fare*
<Dario_> ogni giorno un problema...
<Lillo> comunque  se installo i ppa su live dovrei stare tranquillo. tanto se installo da zero si tolgono i ppa
<Dario_> rhytmbox richiede istallazione di un plug per leggere i formati mp3
<Dario_> come faccio?
<Lillo> dovrebbe essere facile dario io uso da tempo ubuntu e credo che i plugin li trovi da ubuntu software center
<krabador> Lillo, prova in live, già li vedi se funziona tutto
<Lillo> Trovati Dario_ ?
<Lillo> a si lo so volevo solo vedere che scheda video ho visto che è integrata
<krabador> Lillo, sei in live?
<Lillo> sisi
<krabador> Lillo, allora, sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> Lillo, da terminale
<Lillo> si infatti
<Lillo> almeno quello :D
<Lillo>  product: 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adaptervendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<Lillo> quindi questo è il nome del modello
<Lillo> ok perfetto allora lo installo :D
<Lillo> dario avrà trovato i plugins :D
<krabador> plug in di qua, plug in di la
<Lillo> :D cmq krabador io sto installando, sopra questo pc c'è winxp è sto scegliendo sostituisci quindi userà tutto il disco giusto?
<krabador> Lillo, si, ti mette solo lubuntu
<krabador> Lillo, se vuoi farlo convivere con winxp non farlo
<Lillo> a no no solo lubuntu voglio :D
<krabador> a precauzione, ti consiglierei di non farlo
<Lillo> mettere solo lubuntu?
<krabador> si, tienilo in convivenza
<Lillo> ma nooooo :D che fia tifi per xp :p
<krabador> Lillo, possono sempre capitare situazioni software che vanno solo su win
<krabador> Lillo, ok
<Lillo> tranquillo per quello che ci devo fare su sto pc va bene
<Lillo> è una macchina discreta 1 gb di ram processore pentuim dual core
<DARIO_> ciao ragazzi!! OGGI NIENTE AUDIO
<Lillo> Mai tifare per win krabador nn farti indurre in tentazione :P
<DARIO_> e niente webcam quella persa ieri e non riesco a sistemare
<DARIO_> ogni giorno una nuova
<Lillo> dario poco fa problemi di plugin adesso audio?
<DARIO_> yes
<DARIO_> bello è
<DARIO_> è come se le casse fossero andate
<Lillo> dario ma che distro hai?
<DARIO_> distro?
<Lillo> che versione di ubuntu usi
<Lillo> lubuntu kubuntu xubuntu??
<DARIO_> 13.10
<DARIO_> ubuntu
<Lillo> a ok
<Lillo> strano che hai perso l'audio
<DARIO_> molto...oddio nn voglio tornare a win pls!!!
<Lillo> in basso a destra c'è l'icona per la regolazione dell'audio
<DARIO_> alto a destra...
<DARIO_> si
<Lillo> premici con il destro su
<DARIO_> impostazioni audi
<DARIO_> o
<Lillo> e scegli impostazioni di controllo volume
<Lillo> ti si apre qualcosa o no?
<DARIO_> certo faccio pure test audio e nada..
<Lillo> ummm ma ti esce pulse audio oppure la finestra alsa mixer
<DARIO_> entrambe
<Lillo> :D
<DARIO_> credo..
<DARIO_> ehehe
<DARIO_> ho in alto tutte impostazioni e poi audio
<DARIO_> vado su audio ho uscita entrata effetti sonori applicazioni
<Lillo> fai na cosa spegni il pc attendi qualche minuto e riaccendilo
<DARIO_> e relativi sotto
<DARIO_> ok
<DARIO_> come al solito lol.....
<DARIO_> ma son frequenti ste cose o ho un culo da paura?
<DARIO_> ehehe
<Lillo> so frequenti
<DARIO_> no buono lol
<DARIO_> dai riavvio
<Lillo> ok sennò prova elementary os :D
<DARIO_> ovvero?
<akis24> Lillo:  eh ???????
<Lillo> un'altra distro linux
<krabador> DARIO_, allora, manda dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<krabador> DARIO_, e fai un pastebin
<DARIO_> akis ciao grande
<DARIO_> ????
<krabador> !pastebin | DARIO_
<ubot-it> DARIO_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lillo> anche detta luna
<akis24> ciao DARIO_
<akis24> !chat lillo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat lillo'
<Lillo> ciao akis24 dimmi
<DARIO_> tento il riavvio dai e torno
<akis24> Lillo:  questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu ...
<Lillo> a me così funziona dopo aver chiuso
<Lillo> riparte su alcuni pc che ho con llinux
<Lillo> si lo so akis24 ma alle volte se una distro va male su un pc meglio provarne altre
<akis24> Lillo:  esiste anche ubuntu-it-chat
<Lillo> tanto sono tutte con anima linux
<Lillo> j/ ubuntu-it-chat
<Lillo> j/ #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lillo> :S
<Lillo> cmq stavo dando delle dritte a dario
<stefano> bbbbbbbb
<akis24> Lillo: non mettevo in dubbio quello ma la chat serve appunto a parlare d ialtro :)
<akis24> di altro*
<Lillo> ok allora userò quella per ciarlare .D
<stefano> ciao a tutti qualcuno ha un problema di lettura cd con ubuntu 13.10??
<Lillo> cmq se dopo l'installazione monto una pci-e nn dovrebbe darmi problemi l'installazione giusto?
<Lillo> se è fatto male oppure è graffiato stefano si è normale che nn vada :D masterizza bene la iso
<Lillo> oppure crea una penna avviabile
<stefano> nein quando inserisco un cd vergine me lo legge doppio
<Lillo> ?? cioè doppio?
<stefano> vede due supporti cd
<Lillo> mai capitata una cosa del genere
<stefano> ho cercato su internet e anche altri utenti hanno un problema simile ma non ho trovato soluzione
<Lillo> ma tu scusa lo metti alla partenza il cd
<stefano> no
<Lillo> cosa ti interessa di leggerlo dall'interno?
<stefano> no
<stefano> sono immagini iso
<Lillo> scusa ma l'immagine iso l'hai fatta masterizzare da un software che masterizza le iso?
<Lillo> oppure hai messo la iso nel cd?
<stefano> cioè sono immagini iso quelle che voglio masterizzare sul cd vergine
<stefano> con la 12.10 e la 12.04 tutto ok
<Lillo> aaaaaa
<stefano> 13.04 pardon
<DARIO_> ok raga sound ok!!! grazie a tutti
<DARIO_> non so perche ma riavviando è come se mai fosse successo niente
<DARIO_> succedera cosi anche per la webcam?
<krabador> Lillo, stefano non riesci a masterizzare le iso, oppure non riesci a visualizzare file iso masterizzati in modalità cd-rom su cd?
<Lillo> vistooo
<krabador> Lillo, scusa
<krabador> stefano,
<krabador> spiegati
<DARIO_> no webcam ancora niente
<DARIO_> akis ti va di aiutarmi?
<Lillo> dario nn tutto si può avere :D
<Lillo> dimmi che webcam hai?
<DARIO_> azzo odio dirlo ma....con win va tutto
<Lillo> avere in 2 secondi intendo si deve perde un pò di tempo
<Lillo> dario lo so
<DARIO_> yes... cmq webcam interna
<stefano> metto un cd vergine e in nautilus si vedono due supporti due cd poi brasero non funziona
<DARIO_> ha funzionato bene
<DARIO_> poi caput
<DARIO_> come se nn esistesse o meglio
<Lillo> webcam interna?
<DARIO_> si interna
<Lillo> è un portatile?
<DARIO_> si
<Lillo> modello?
<krabador> stefano, prova xfburn
<DARIO_> acer i5
<Lillo> :D
<Lillo> acer è la marca i5 il processore niente male :D
<Lillo> mi devi dire il modello
<Lillo> acer aspire 2900 cose del genere
<DARIO_> ah scusa
<DARIO_> aspire 7750g
<stefano> ok  però il baco c'è comunque no?
<Lillo> stefano
<Lillo> susi lubuntu o ubuntu?
<Lillo> usi :D
<stefano> ubuntu
<Lillo> vedi se hai xfburn
<stefano> toshiba satellite i7
<Lillo> quello nn mi serviva saperlo
<stefano> ok
<Lillo> dario aspè
<Lillo> DARIO_: vai qui http://www.testwebcam.com/ e vedi se ti si vede la cam
<DARIO_> ok grazie
<Lillo> si vede? DARIO_ ?
<DARIO_> dice che c'è un crash di adobe
<Lillo> allora il prob è il flash player
<Lillo> reinstallalo oppure installalo se nn lo tieni
<Lillo> fai così DARIO_ installati pure cheese
<DARIO_> conosci il comando da dare al terminale per installare adobe flash plugin?
<Lillo> cercalo da ubuntu software center
<Lillo> no DARIO_ apri ubuntu software center
<Lillo> e la cerchi sia flash player che cheese
<DARIO_> ?
<Lillo> nn sai dov'è ubuntu software center?
<Lillo> :S
<Lillo> stefano: xfburn è semplice semplice e dovrebbe funzionare bene
<Lillo> io devo riavviare ho terminato l'installazione ci vediamo
<Lillo> ciao a tutti
<Dario_> lillo
<Dario_> allora appena sono andato sul link mi si è impallato tutto inseguito AD un crash di adobe
<Dario_> ???
<DARIOO> asik aiuto
<DARIOO> questa cavolo di webcam mi da problemi
<akis24> DARIOO:  che problema hai ?
<DARIOO> è come se il sistema non la riconoscesse
<DARIOO> se vado su di una qualsiasi chat la webcam non viene captata
<DARIOO> presente quando esce il riquadro che chiedere di consentire l'accesso alla webcam?
<akis24> DARIOO: si
<DARIOO> ecco a me non fa cliccare su consenti.... come se il mouse fosse disabilitato
<Lillo> DARIOO:
<akis24> DARIOO: hai installato cheese ?
<Lillo> stefano:  avete risolto?
<DARIOO> emmmm credo di no
<Lillo> DARIOO: sei una capoccia :D
<stefano> no
<Lillo> stefano: tu idem :P
<akis24> DARIOO: installalo intanto e vedi se viene vista la webcam e se funziona
<DARIOO> verissimo lo sono ahahahah
<DARIOO> ok
<Lillo> cmq adesso ho anche io un problema :S
<Lillo> siete infettivi
<DARIOO> ahahah speriamo di no... raga i primi gg di ubuntu non è facile
<DARIOO> per uno cheha conoscenza zero di pc
<stefano> anche k3b magari potrei provare anche k3b però il problema è più strutturale è di riconoscimento dell'hardware
<Lillo> akis24: ho messo la psw a lubuntu ma nn l'accetta :S come la cambio sigh...
<DARIOO> ma apprezziamo l'avvicinamento ahaha
<akis24> Lillo: scrivila anche se non la vedi
<Lillo> installa xfburn fidati
<Lillo> stefano:
<DARIOO> akis cheese installato e mi vedo.... ammazza come so brutto
<stefano> no no installato e provaato
<stefano> ho lo stesso portatile con installato kubuntu e non ho questo problema
<DARIOO> akis pero se vado in videochat ancora niente
<Lillo> è l'ho scritta giusta come credo di averla digitata ma nn l'accetta :S
<akis24> DARIOO: da terminale   sudo apt-get install adobe-flash-properties-gtk
<akis24> Lillo: intendi al login ?
<DARIOO> impossibile trovare pacchetto dice
<Lillo> sia quella che la root sudo su
<Lillo> :S
<akis24> Lillo: hai attivato root  o intendi la password che hai messo in fase di installazione ?
<Lillo> forse ho premuto un tasto diverso però cosa strana l'ho inserita due volte per l'installazione e questo mi fa incazzà a bestia
<Lillo> quella in fase installazione ma è la stessa del login e del root
<DARIOO> akis mi dice impossibile trovare pacchetto
<akis24> !password | Lillo
<ubot-it> Lillo: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Lillo> grazie akis24
<akis24> DARIOO: aspetta ... vediamo
<DARIOO> ok grazie
<akis24> DARIOO: usi skype ?
<DARIOO> si
<DARIOO> anche se qua è bruttino ahahah
<akis24> DARIOO: funziona li la webcam ?
<DARIOO> bho credo di si
<akis24> DARIOO: e se non lo sai tu ...
<DARIOO> ahahaah non mi risponde nessuno eheheheh
<akis24> DARIOO: tu mica dai le risposte che servono pero '
<DARIOO> aspetta tento
<akis24> Sagitt: versione di ubuntu ?
<akis24> DARIOO: versione di ubuntu ?
<akis24> sorry Sagitt
<DARIOO> allora akis nulla manco in skype
<DARIOO> akis
<akis24> DARIOO:  apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DARIOO> dice che non puo scaricare alcuni pacchetti
<akis24> DARIOO:  usa pastebin
<DARIOO> di tentare a eseguire altri comandi.... li provo e mi dice comando nn trovato
<DARIOO> cos'è pastebin?
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DARIOO> cos'è??? che devo fare?
<akis24> DARIOO: copia e incolla quello che hai sul terminale su pastebin e metti l'indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<akis24> DARIOO: cosi possiamo vedere anche noi ...
<DARIOO> ah ok
<DARIOO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971770/
<DARIOO> eccoci spero di aver fatto bene
<DARIOO> okl?
<Rommy> Buonasera
<akis24> DARIOO:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rommy> Qualcuno può dirmi che ubuntu posso installare su un portatile pentium4 con 512 Mb di ram?
<akis24> Rommy: puoi provare con lubuntu o xubuntu visot che il pc è vecchio meglio se la versione 12.04
<akis24> visto*
<Rommy> la 12.04 ok. ma la differenza tra lub e xub?
<akis24> Rommy: sono differenti i DE gestori del desktop
<akis24> Rommy: lubuntu è la piu' leggera comunque
<Rommy> Ti ringrazio Akis
<akis24> Rommy: comunque prima da provare da disco live per vedere che tutto funzioni
<akis24> di nulla
<Rommy> ma se scarico la 12.04 su USB posso usarla senza installare?
<akis24> Rommy: sei su win giusto ?
<akis24> !usbwin | Rommy
<ubot-it> Rommy: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Rommy> ok Akis
<Rommy> provo subito
<DARIOO> STA ANCORA PENSANDO AKIS...
<DARIOO> SPERIAMO SIA LA VOLTA BUONA
<akis24> DARIOO: le leggi le risposte o no ??????
<akis24> DARIOO:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> e due..
<DARIOO> SI SI  fatto
<DARIOO> il terminale sta lavorando
<DARIOO> dicevo questo!
<akis24> DARIOO: quando finisce sempre su pastebin
<DARIOO> non si ferma piu ahahaha
<newbie> buona sera a tutti
<Guest84446> sto costruendo uno script per calcolare la velocità di banda con /sys/class/net/wlan0/statistics/rx_bytes
<Guest84446> ma non riesco ad avere valori attendibili
<akis24> !chat | Guest84446
<ubot-it> Guest84446: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DARIOO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971898/
<Guest84446> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla Guest84446
<akis24> DARIOO: sudo software sudo software-properties-gtk
<DARIOO> comando nn trovato
<akis24> DARIOO: sudo software-properties-gtk
<DARIOO> dario@ubuntu:~$ sudo software-properties-gtk gpg: /tmp/tmpsql2g3/trustdb.gpg: creato il trustdb dario@ubuntu:~$
<akis24> DARIOO: si è aperta una finestra .. guarda  clicca su " altro software " e metti la spunta  sui repo partner di canonical
<DARIOO> aggiungi volume?
<akis24> DARIOO: no
<DARIOO> spunto e chiudo?
<akis24> si la spunta sui due partner di canonical e chiudi
<DARIOO> informazioni sul software non sono aggiornate
<DARIOO> È necessario ricaricare le informazioni sul software disponibile per installare software e aggiornamenti provenienti da sorgenti aggiunte o modificate di recente.
<DARIOO> ricarica o chiudi
<akis24> DARIOO:   ricarica
<DARIOO> ok
<akis24> DARIOO:  oppure da terminale  ancora   sudo apt-get update
<DARIOO> cazzo se sei un mito ma come fai ?
<akis24> DARIOO:  continuiamo .. sudo apt-get install vlc
<akis24> sapessi quanto poco so' io :)
<DARIOO> dario@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto vlc è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 3 non aggiornati. dario@ubuntu:~$
<akis24> DARIOO: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<DARIOO> fatto
<akis24> DARIOO: ancora sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DARIOO> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 3 non aggiornati. dario@ubuntu:~$
<akis24> DARIOO: ubuntu 13.10 ?
<DARIOO> si
<akis24> sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<Dario_> akis
<Dario_> com'è la pagina che devo fare per caricarti il report del terminale?
<Dario_> ancora la webcam nn va
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Dario_: una per volta per ora sistemiamo la distro
<Dario_> ok
<Dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972002/
<akis24> Dario_:   prova a dare questo da terminale e vedi se funziona la webcam  si aprira' skype    LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /usr/bin/skype
<MASTOP89> Ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano mi è comparso un cerchietto con un punto esclamativo dando il sudo update questo è l'errore risultante:  W: Impossibile recuperare gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages  Somma hash non corrispondente
<MASTOP89> come lo risolvo?
<Dario_> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /usr/bin/skype
<Dario_> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<akis24> Dario_:  prova cosi  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Dario_> dario@ubuntu:~$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<macpro> ciao a tutti! Vorrei installare su un imac g4 (quello a palla) ubuntu nella versione più recente possibile
<MASTOP89> Si è risolto da solo si vede che i comandi che avevo dato prima non avevano ancora sortito effetto:D:D:D:D
<macpro> considerando anche che ha un processore da 800mhz e 512 mb di ram
<akis24> !installazione | macpro
<ubot-it> macpro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Dario_> akis come procedo?
<akis24> Dario_: un minuto ..
<akis24> Dario_: locate v4l1compat.so  e usa sempre  pastebin
<macpro> akis24: il problema è che stiamo parlando di un ppc
<akis24> macpro:  non saprei aiutarti
<Dario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972052/
<macpro> akis24: oltre a questo preciso che ho già rotto un imac g3 per installare ubuntu
<macpro> qualcuno nel canale ha idea di come installare su un ppc ubutnu?
<akis24> Dario_:  prova cosi  LD_PRELOAD=//usr/lib/x86_64/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Dario_> ERROR: ld.so: object '//usr/lib/x86_64/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<akis24> Dario_: aspetta che qualcuno esperto magari legge e possa risponderti  oltre non saprei dirti oppure riprova piu' tardi
<Dario_> ok grazie
<akis24> Dario_: prova a installare da terminale  sudo apt-get install libv4l-0
<akis24> Dario_: prova a riavviare e poi prova da skype vedi se va'
<Riccardone> macpro: hai dtao un'occhiata qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel ?
<francesco__> salve ho dei problemi con i driver alsa prima li ho cancellati adesso li ho reinstallati ma mi da degli errori quando tento di installare dei programmi
<francesco__> ERROR: Build failed. Please review the build log at /tmp/alsa-driver-linuxant.8624.log dpkg: error processing alsa-driver-linuxant (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already Errors were encountered while processing:  alsa-driver-linuxant Error in function:  Setting up alsa-driver-linuxant (1.0.23.1) ... Building modul
<krabador> francesco__, su che ubuntu, e su che pc?
<francesco__> ubuntu studio 13
<francesco__> amd e 300
<francesco__> riprovo a cancellarli ??
<francesco__> prima ho tentato di mettere q sampler mi dava errore di installazione proprio per colpa di alsa
<krabador> francesco__, un attimo
<krabador> francesco__, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge alsa-* && sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-*
<francesco__> ok provo
<francesco__> Recuperati 327 kB in 12s (26,0 kB/s) W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/festige/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/festige/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<krabador> francesco__, hai messo ppa,, che stanno dando problemi
<krabador> francesco__, apri software-properties-gtk da terminale, va nella tab altro software
<francesco__> ppa ??
<krabador> http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/festige/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<krabador>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/falk-t-j/festige/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<krabador> sono ppa
<krabador> fonti esterne
<francesco__> Il programma "software-properties-gtk" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:~$
<krabador> quegli errori, li danno loro
<francesco__> cazzo
<francesco__> maledetto festige
<francesco__> si l'ho messo io
<francesco__> sudo apt-get install software-properties-gtk
<francesco__> faccio cosi ??
<krabador> francesco__, aspetta
<krabador> francesco__, cerca sorgenti software
<francesco__> ehm sempre dal terminale ??
<krabador> no, dal menu delle applicazion i
<francesco__> trova applicazioni installate nel sistema è la stessa cosa ??
<krabador> in sistema amministrazione, hai synaptic ?
<francesco__> allora io vado in alto
<francesco__> a sinistra
<francesco__> clicco
<francesco__> vado su sistema
<francesco__> non lo trovo synaptic
<francesco__> cè gestore pacchetti
<krabador> francesco__, in amministrazione, hai gestore di pacchetti?
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> lui
<krabador> lui è synaptic
<francesco__> ok
<krabador> francesco__, in impostazioni o settings
<krabador> vai su repositories o sorgenti software
<francesco__> ok ci sono
<krabador> vai su altro software
<krabador> e disabilita tutto
<krabador> software di terze parti
<francesco__> mi escono solo delle caselle da slezionare
<francesco__> e basta
<francesco__> http://www70.zippyshare.com/v/87562923/file.html ecco vedi
<krabador> francesco__, il menu a tendina sotto la lista, cosa dice?
<francesco__> sezioni stato origine filtri personalizzati
<francesco__> cerca tra i risultati
<krabador> francesco__, quante voci ha?
<francesco__> ti rimando la foto aspe
<francesco__> http://www25.zippyshare.com/v/52407450/file.html
<francesco__> se disabilito il festige da li ?? dove è evidenziato ??
<krabador> francesco__, apri un terminale, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> !pastebin | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972300/
<francesco__> esatto ??
<Riccardone> francesco__: commenta tutte le righe che iniziano con deb-src
<Riccardone> francesco__: decommenta riga 50 e riga 57
<Riccardone> francesco__: salva ed esci
<krabador> Riccardone, buono
<Riccardone> francesco__: poi dai questo comando 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<francesco__> che devo fare??
<francesco__> ahhaah
<krabador> francesco__, aspetta
<francesco__> tenete presente che fino a ieri avevo win
<krabador> sempre nel terminale
<francesco__> ok
<francesco__> dimim
<krabador> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<francesco__> poi ??
<francesco__> ma non cè un comando per disinstallarli ???
<Riccardone> francesco__: si, ma aspetta! hai 'sporcato' la sorgente software con i ppa ....
<francesco__> cavolo
<francesco__> non pensavo fosse cosi complicato
<Riccardone> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riccardone> francesco__: ti si aprirà un editor di file di testo ok ?
<Riccardone> francesco__: adesso, prima di ogni riga che inizia con deb-src, metti il simbolo del cancelletto #
<Riccardone> francesco__: ora vai verso la fine (riga 50) e togli il simbolo del cancelletto da '# deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu saucy partner'
<francesco__> ok aspe
<Riccardone> francesco__: ora vai verso la fine (riga 57) e togli il simbolo del cancelletto da '# deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy main'
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972375/
<francesco__> mi è uscito questo
<Riccardone> francesco__: perfetto. hai la possibilità di modificare il file ...
<Riccardone> francesco__: adesso, prima di ogni riga che inizia con deb-src, metti il simbolo del cancelletto #
<krabador> francesco__, a che punto sei?
<giuseppe__> sera a tutti
<Riccardone> giuseppe__: ciao
<francesco__> aspe allora
<Riccardone> giuseppe__: francesco__ ma perchè mettete sti simboli _____ in fondo al nick ?
<krabador> francesco__, mi rispondi per favore?
<francesco__> ho cancellato
<francesco__> i cancelletti
<francesco__> fino alla riga 57
<francesco__> poi ??
<Riccardone> krabador: sta commentando le righe deb-src
<giuseppe__> non ho messo niente
<krabador> francesco__, per favore aspetta
<francesco__> ok
<krabador> Riccardone, stai buono
<giuseppe__> si sono messi da soli
<krabador> Riccardone, non ti puoi intromettere
<francesco__> rega' non mi incasinate perfavore ahhaha
<Riccardone> francesco__: non hai capto ... eppure è semplice :)
<krabador> Riccardone, rispetta il regolamento
<krabador> francesco__, prima che mi cadesse la connessione
<krabador> francesco__, ti avevo chiesto di controllare dentro la cartella /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Riccardone> krabador: gli ho detto di commentare le righe che iniziano con deb-src e decommentare le righe 50 e 57 ...
<krabador> se c'era qualcosa
<krabador> Riccardone, ok, ma sto seguendo un procedimento ben preciso
<francesco__> aspe controllo
<francesco__> come era il comando scusa ??
<Riccardone> krabador: ok. allora me ne vado a cena. Grazie ancora per il consiglio.
<Riccardone> a presto
<francesco__> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<francesco__> ok ho messo il comando nel terminale
<francesco__> non mi esce
<francesco__> nulla
<krabador> francesco__, manda ls
<krabador> e ti fa vedere il contenuto
<krabador> ls -la per contenuti nascosti
<francesco__> manda ls ?
<francesco__> cioè digiti ls
<krabador> si
<francesco__> digito
<francesco__> francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:~$ cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls falk-t-j-festige-saucy.list  google-chrome.list  google-chrome.list.save francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<krabador> francesco__, allora sudo rm falk-t-j-festige-saucy.list
<francesco__> sempre nella stessa cartella in cui mi trovo
<francesco__> o chiudo e riapro il terminale ??
<krabador> francesco__, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge alsa-* && sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-*
<krabador> francesco__, no, da dove sei adesso
<francesco__> ok do il secondo comando e incrocio le dita
<francesco__> francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo rm falk-t-j-festige-saucy.list [sudo] password for francesco:  francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<krabador> :)
<francesco__> fino qui giusto ???
<krabador> si
<krabador> aspetta
<krabador> manda di nuovo ls
<krabador> ma non incollare il contenuto
<francesco__> meerda ho mandato il comando
<krabador> vabeh, ok, se il primo non ha dato errore
<krabador> è tutto ok
<francesco__> Recuperati 327 kB in 12s (26,7 kB/s) E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<krabador> francesco__, si, scusa, chiudi synaptic
<francesco__> rimando il comando ??
<francesco__> francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<francesco__> sono qui adesso
<krabador> hai chiuso tutto di synaptic?
<francesco__> si
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> allora , manda un ls, per controllare se c'è ancora falk-t-j-festige-saucy.list
<krabador> poi manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge alsa-* && sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-*
<francesco__> francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ ls google-chrome.list  google-chrome.list.save francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<francesco__> no non cè
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> pero' non incollare
<francesco__> non devo incollare il comando ??
<krabador> no, intendo, non incollare qui in canale
<krabador> i risultati dei comandi
<krabador> il floodbot ti caccia
<krabador> per prevenire l'intasamento
<francesco__> ok speriamo bene
<francesco__> allora alla fine mi dice qualcosa
<francesco__> io ho installato anche wine
<francesco__> te lo mando in privato ??
<krabador> francesco__, pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972436/
<francesco__> ecco
<krabador> francesco__, sudo dpkg -l | grep alsa
<krabador> e pastebin
<francesco__> francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$  sempre qui ??
<krabador> sisi
<francesco__> non apre nulla
<krabador> francesco__, da un risultato
<krabador> non deve aprire nulla
<francesco__> non mi da nulla
<krabador> francesco__, sudo dpkg -l | grep *alsa
<francesco__> no manco cosi
<francesco__> forse devo ritornare all'origine senza apt ecc
<francesco__> ??
<krabador> francesco__, mandami pure quanto ha fatto sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge alsa-* && sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-*
<krabador> no, non c'entra nulla
<krabador> "ritornare all'origine"
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972484/
<francesco__> se è wine che da problemi lo si leva
<krabador> francesco__, manda un sudo apt-get install alsa-*
<francesco__> ok
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972522/
<krabador> francesco__, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntustudio-desktop
<francesco__> DAI SPERIAMO bene io volevo solo installare qsample dall'ubuntu software center
<krabador> beh, hai fatto un po' di casini con alsa, e prima col sistema
<krabador> i ppa fanno casini
<krabador> specie se presi senza cognizione di causa, fidandosi della prima guida trovata
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972561/
<francesco__> non li installo piu giuro ahahah
<francesco__> anche se open office mi serviva ma vabbe
<cristian_c> francesco__, openoffice non si installa tramite ppa
<krabador> francesco__, sudo dpkg -l | grep alsa
<francesco__> io sono andato sul sito scaricato un file e poi sinceramente non ho capito come si installasse e non l'ho messo con win era cosi facile prendi un fil clicchi e via
<cristian_c> francesco__, digita il comando che ti hanno suggerito
<krabador> in win c'è l'installer, e tutt'un'altra politica dietro
<francesco__> francesco@francesco-Aspire-5250:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ sudo dpkg -l | grep alsa ii  alsa-base                             1.0.25+dfsg-0ubuntu4                all          ALSA driver configuration files ii  alsa-utils                            1.0.27.1-1ubuntu1                   amd64        Utilities for configuring and using ALSA ii  bluez-alsa:amd64                      4.101-0ubuntu8b1                    amd64        Bl
<francesco__> scusa se incollo
<krabador> francesco__, ti ho chiesto
<francesco__> ma è poca roba
<krabador> ma non si impagina
<krabador> e rischi
<francesco__> si scusami non lo faccio piu
<krabador> di essere cacciato in automatico
<krabador> !pastebin | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco__> ci siamo ??
<krabador> no
<francesco__> :(
<krabador> pastebin
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972580/
<krabador> francesco__, perfetto, riavvia
<francesco__> ok aspe
<francesco_> eccomi adesso ?? posso provare ad installare qsample dal software center ??
<krabador> francesco_, si, prova pure
<krabador> francesco_, spetta
<krabador> francesco_, sudo apt-get install qsempler
<francesco_> ok
<krabador> da terminale, cosi' vedi che fa
<krabador> è sempre utile
<krabador> francesco_, scusa, qsampler
<krabador> non qsempler
<francesco_> cavolo mi si è chiuso il terminale mentre andava
<francesco_> che faccio ??
<francesco_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972616/
<francesco_> ecco ho riavviato il comando
<krabador> francesco_, ti si è chiuso da solo?
<francesco_> mi dice questo
<francesco_> no ho chiuso io per sbaglio
<francesco_> sto con il portatile e mi incasino senza mouse
<krabador> francesco_, ecco, adesso è ovvio che dica che qsampler gia c'è
<krabador> comunque
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> che hai componenti non piu' richiesti
<francesco_> cioè ??
<krabador> francesco_, hai componenti che non servono piu'
<krabador> francesco_, manda sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> ti sgrassa 7
<krabador> senza 7
<francesco_> ok aspe
<francesco_> oddio mica mi ha cancellato il boot ??
<krabador> NO
<krabador> no
<francesco_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972647/
<krabador> toglie solo quello componenti del sistema che non servono piu' al sistema
<francesco_> vedi leggi dove dice immagine ecc
<krabador> sisi
<krabador> siccome ha cancellato una vecchissima versione del kernel
<francesco_> Trovato Windows Recovery Environment (loader) su /dev/sda1 Trovato Windows 7 (loader) su /dev/sda2
<krabador> ti ha tolto la voce di quel kernel dal grub
<francesco_> ecco
<francesco_> mo non vorrei
<francesco_> che quando
<francesco_> avvio la maccihna
<krabador> e ti ha fatto una nuova voce aggiornata
<krabador> no
<krabador> tranquilla
<krabador> o tranquillo
<francesco_> ok grazie
<francesco_> me venuto un colpo
<francesco_> mo faccio il clean giusto ??
<krabador> potevi copiare ed incollare il comando come te lo avevo scritto
<krabador> ma se hai mandato solo autoremove
<francesco_> pensavo si dovesse fare separatamente hahaha
<krabador> fai sudo apt-get clean
<francesco_> mmm non va
<krabador> francesco_, non da risultati
<francesco_> non si avvia
<francesco_> niente
<krabador> francesco_, non ha scritte di output
<krabador> se lui va, non da scritte di output7
<krabador> tranquillo
<francesco_> no
<krabador> clean è cosi'
<francesco_> niente
<krabador> no
<francesco_> a ok
<krabador> non le deve dare, ti sto dicendo
<francesco_> apposto
<francesco_> si scusa non avevo capito
<Guest66229> ciao ragazzi ho un serio problema con il mio netbook, asus su cui è installato di fabbrica ubuntu 12.04. Da qualche giorno mi sta dando forti rallentamenti sulla connessione, con mozilla, ho eseguito diverse verifiche ma la situazione non è variata, fino a stasera dove è comlpetamente peggiorato.
<Guest66229> Ora non si connette più in nessun modo
<Guest66229> stavo navigando normalmente quando all improvviso ha perso la connessione e non si è più connesso.
<Guest66229> uso il wifi, ma per sicurezza poi l ho collegato via cavo, ma niente
<krabador> Guest66229, ethernet o wi-fi?, con
<Guest66229> niente di niente
<Guest66229> non da segni di vita
<krabador> Guest66229, riavviato il router?
<Guest66229> si diverse volte
<krabador> Guest66229, funziona con altre periferiche?
<francesco_> grazie mille
<krabador> francesco_, di niente
<francesco_> :)
<Guest66229> tipo?
<Guest66229> usb?
<krabador> Guest66229, altri pc , o altri devices che vanno in wifi
<Guest66229> in questo momento sono collegato con un pc fisso da cui sto scrivendo
<Guest66229> e va benissimo
<Guest66229> ma wifi non ho nulla
<Guest66229> a parte l'asus
<Guest66229> non so cosa gli sia preso, è veramente assurdo che perda la connessione così senza motivo, o meglio i segni di squilibrio li ha dati da qualche settimana ma mai pensando che sarebbe deceduta la connessione
<Guest66229> a volte la riprende la homepage ma se cerco di navigare, niente
<Guest66229> il netbook mi serve per lavoro ragazzi e la connessione deve servirmi necessariamente
<Guest66229> se credete sia un problema risolvibile grazie il vostro aiuto, mi fareste un grandissimo favore, altrimenti non saprei, lo porto in assistenza
<krabador> adesso con cosa sei connesso?
<Guest66229> con il fisso
<Guest66229> a fianco ho il netbook acceso ma per ora mi serve solo da orologio
<krabador> Guest66229, è un netbook?
<Guest66229> si
<krabador> Guest66229, allora, per prima cosa, prova una usb con dentro ubuntu, in live, nel netbook
<krabador> e vedi se la connessione ethernet funziona
<Guest66229> già provata e niente
<Guest66229> non da segni
<krabador> Guest66229, neanche in live?
<Guest66229> no
<krabador> Guest66229, sicuro che il cavo ethernet funzioni ?
<akis24> sera
<Guest66229> certo è quello che è collegato ora al fisso e da cui sto scrivendo
<drox> HELPPPP ragazzi ho un problemone e non riesco a risolvere da questo pomeriggio non riesco più ad avviare la sessione grafica del mio kubuntu 12.04
<krabador> Guest66229, che ubuntu hai provato in live?
<krabador> drox, sei connesso con quel pc?
<Guest66229> 12.04
<drox> krabador, no ti scrivo con il portatile ma il pc è acceso
<drox> si avvia tutto solo che mi sbatte in tty1
<Guest66229> non so dimmi se c'è da fare qualche prova
<krabador> Guest66229, prova una versione successiva, come l'ultima 13.10
<krabador> drox, allora, da tty , fa il login testuale, poi manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest66229> guarda non sono molto ferrato con ubuntu perchè ce l'ho da poco
<Guest66229> considerando che è di fabbrica
<BubuSettete> ciao a tutti...qualcuno mi spiega perchè il mio browser pare stile windows 95???
<BubuSettete> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest66229> tutto il pacchetto
<krabador> Guest66229, dal pc in cui scrivi, che os hai?
<drox> nella pagina alt+f7 mi da starting load graphics devices, krabador non volevo aggiornare il sistema
<Guest66229> windows xp
<drox> penso che sia solo un preoblema di drivers
<krabador> drox, per favore, manda quel comando
<BubuSettete> http://imagebin.org/294883
<krabador> drox, in terminale che hai con ctrl alt f2
<drox> krabador, ma quel comando non è per aggiornare al distro?
<krabador> BubuSettete, firefox in kubuntu non sfrutta le librerie di kde
<krabador> ma quelle di gnome
<Guest66229> ero scappato da windows ma a quanto pare ubuntu non ci scherza a momenti di follia
<krabador> BubuSettete, si puo' settare in modo da sfruttarle
<BubuSettete> ma ieri era normale....
<Guest66229> così senza senso
<BubuSettete> oggi boh....è cosi
<BubuSettete> come si setta krabador
<krabador> drox, quel comando risolve anche eventuali problemi che possono essere sorti con aggiornamenti andati male
<krabador> Guest66229, semplicemente se l'ethernet non va neanche in live, dopo che è andata, a tuo dire, potrebbe anche essere fisicamente partita
<drox> lanciato vediamo
<krabador> Guest66229, esulando il software
<BubuSettete> ma forse e metto chromium faccio meglio mi sa
<BubuSettete> che dici krabador ...è meglio?
<drox> opsss il sudo
<Guest66229> scusa per live intendiì?
<krabador> BubuSettete, se lo installi e usi anche lui , non fai male, ma firefox è un po' piu' sicuro e stabile
<krabador> BubuSettete, anche se piu' pesante
<BubuSettete> eh ma fa cag***...è prribile
<krabador> BubuSettete, per favore
<BubuSettete> ma ieri aveva solita grafica di ubuntu, stasera nn so che gli è preso è cosi
<krabador> non si sa cosa puoi aver combinato per cui l'hai magari ridotto cosi'
<drox> perdindirindina mi da errore ho sudo ma mi dice che non sono root
<BubuSettete> e poi prima mi sfaldava tutte le righe della chat....si scomponevano
<krabador> non ti puoi mettere qui a sbraitare
<drox> ????
<BubuSettete> m a chi dici krabador
<krabador> BubuSettete, a twe
<krabador> te
<BubuSettete> drox :D per dindirindina..ahaha
<krabador> drox, sei in terminale ctrl alt f2 ?
<BubuSettete> ma nn sto sbraitando krabador ....figurati...dico solo che è brutto e comuque oggi nn l'ho neanche acceso per cui qualsiasi cosa sia successa nn son stata io
<drox> è determinante f2? no sono in f1
<drox> XD
<krabador> BubuSettete, no, dici che "fa ca***" quando puo' essere colpa tua, ed io ti parlavo solo della stabilità del browser
<BubuSettete> krabador: ma non ho proprio smanettato nel pc da quando ho installato kubuntu....
<krabador> BubuSettete, in terminale, konsole, manda sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<krabador> vedi che succede
<Guest66229> krabador mi consigli l'assistenza quind?
<krabador> Guest66229, prova prima un'altra versione di ubuntu in live
<Guest66229> ma per live cosa intendi? Scusa ma alcuni termini ancora non li conosco
<drox> krabador, mi da 0 aggiornati 0 installati 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<francesco_> scusate esiste un glossario da dove poter imparare i comandi del terminale ??
<krabador> Guest66229, praticamente , mandi il supporto di installazione in boot, lo fai partire, selezioni "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> Guest66229, quella che carichi è una sessione live del sistema operativo, usabile
<krabador> Guest66229, apposta per provare
<krabador> !terminale | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<Guest66229> una sorta di modalità provvisoria?
<krabador> !bash | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> drox, che scheda video hai ?
<Guest66229> se mi dici come posso fare, lo faccio adesso dato che il netbook ce l'ho vicino
<drox> krabador, nvidia quadro 3500 se on mi ricordo male
<krabador> Guest66229, allora, scarichi una iso di ubuntu, e per il netbook ti consiglio lubuntu
<krabador> Guest66229, e usi questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> su win per fare la penna usb
<krabador> drox, ha aggiornato i repositories, quando hai dato il comando, in tty ?
<drox> ho dato update
<Guest66229> quale versione di lubuntu?
<krabador> Guest66229, prova con l'ultima, la 13.10
<drox> adesso volevo bloccare un po di ppa che ho come repository attivi e riprovare
<krabador> drox, madonna...
<drox> :D
<krabador> non si fa assistenza a sistemi con ppa
<krabador> combinano casini, e , come minimo, quando succede, si devono sfanculare
<krabador> drox, cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> manda il contenuto qui del contenuto di quella cartella
<drox> non me lo da mi da solo $
<Guest66229> sono arrivato fin qui, ma non ci capisco granchè perdonami
<Guest66229> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/
<drox> scusa sono rinco adesso ti scrivo il contenuto su paste
<drox> krabador,
<krabador> Guest66229, mi dici, per favore, il modello del netbook?
<drox> krabador, sara un po lunga XD
<Guest66229> asus eee pc seashell
<krabador> Guest66229, la sigla precisa, per favore
<Guest66229> 1015cx
<krabador> Guest66229, puoi prendere o la 32bit (i386) o la 64bit (amd64)
<krabador> il processore è 64bit, puoi provare con entrambe
<Guest66229> da me è 32bit
<krabador> lo so
<krabador> ma la cpu è 64
<Guest66229> ah ok
<krabador> puoi quindi usare entrambe
<krabador> indifferentemente, al fine della prova che devi fare
<Guest66229> cavolo mi dici cose che non sapevo, che ignoranza che ho cavolo
<krabador> Guest66229, questo è il canale ufficiale di assistenza ubuntu
<drox> krabador, posso saltare di scrive tre volte le stesso cose con l adifferenza distupgrade e save
<drox> ?
<krabador> drox, traduci
<drox> tipo trovo mozillateam-thunderbird-next-oneiric.list mozillateam-thunderbird-next-oneiric.list.distUpgrade mozillateam-thunderbird-next-oneiric.list.save
<drox> così per ogni .list che trovo
<Guest66229> quindi cosa mi consigli?
<krabador> Guest66229, te l'ho detto, puoi usare indifferentemente l'una o l'altra, al fine della prova che devi fare
<krabador> Guest66229, non incide
<krabador> drox, sono gli unici ?
<Guest66229> a sapere come si fa ad usarla :P
<Guest66229> non ne sapevo l'esistenza, quindi immagina
<krabador> l'uso tra esse è identico
<drox> adesso ti posto il pastebin
<krabador> Guest66229, lubuntu è solo un po' diversa da ubuntu
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972899/
<krabador> Guest66229, perchè ha un'altro ambiente grafico
<Guest66229> riassumendo, quindi per capire meglio, mi scarico questa versione 13.10 di lubuntu e poi lo installo direttamente sul mio netbook?
<drox> krabador, non ho cose strane XD
<krabador> drox, hai tutta porcheria
<krabador> drox, tra cui medibuntu
<krabador> che ha chiuso ufficialmente quasi 2 anni fa
<drox> da terminale come posso modificare il file sources.list?
<drox> uso ca?
<drox> cat
<krabador> nano
<krabador> drox, ma devi cancellare il contenuto della cartella
<krabador> il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<krabador> Guest66229, no
<krabador> Guest66229, prendi una chiave usb
<Guest66229> ok
<drox>  haaa chiaro quindi do il classico sudo rm -r /etc/apt/sources-list.d/medibuntu* giusto?
<krabador> Guest66229, prima di ho mandato un link di come fare, su win, per creare il supporto di installazione in chiave usb dalla iso
<Guest66229> l ho perso scusa
<krabador> drox, rimuovi tutto il contenuto della cartella
<drox> tutto? quindi rm -r *.*
<krabador> drox, si, tutto
<drox> ok vuota
<krabador> Guest66229, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> Guest66229, con questo crei la pendrive
<krabador> Guest66229, una volta creata
<krabador> Guest66229, la fai partire dal netbook, e provi la ethernet
<krabador> drox, mandami il pastebin di sudo apt-get update
<drox> krabador, come prima solo con un errore dovuto alla chiave pubblica non è disponbile di spotify
<krabador> drox, mandami il pastebin di sudo apt-get update
<drox> krabador, ci mettero un po visto che non posso fare copia incolla ma devo riscrivelo a mano
<krabador> drox, puoi fare una foto?
<drox> con cosa?
<Guest66229> ok ho salavato sulla penna universal usb installer 1.9.5.2
<Guest66229> sarebbe questo?
<drox> anche con | more non rimane fermo abbastanza
<krabador> Guest66229, si, lo devi usare in win
<drox> cmq ho un ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main
<drox> che viene ignorato
<drox> come i repository di spotify
<krabador> drox, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> commenti con # , le linee con ppa
<krabador> o le cancelli direttamente
<Guest66229> ah direttamente da questo pc lo lancio? Dove c'è win?
<krabador> Guest66229, certo
<krabador> è da qui che devi fare la penna
<krabador> visto che l'altro non si connette
<krabador> a meno che non la scarichi qui, la copi di la
<krabador> e di la, usi usb-disk-creator
<Guest66229> e magari si preferirei aprire questo programma direttamente sul netbook, con la speranza che non faccia danni
<Guest66229> se si può fare, farei così
<krabador> Guest66229, no
<krabador> Guest66229, ti ho mandato le indicazioni per fare la penna da win
<drox> archive.cannonical.com precise/partner TraslationIndex anche questo mi viene ignorato come mai?
<krabador> Guest66229, questo programma funziona per win
<krabador> drox, che significa ignorato?
<Guest66229> ok allora seguo le indicazioni che ci sono tramite gli screenshot
<drox> nella lista update mi da Ign
<krabador> drox, togli tutti i ppa, che possono esserci in /etc/apt/sources.list
<drox> li ho gia tolti tutti
<krabador> drox, hai salvato il file?
<drox> yes
<drox> infatti spotify e altro non risultano più
<drox> imetto ## anche a quello di cannonical chemi da problemi?
<krabador> drox, quello è il repo partner, non dovrebbe dare problemi
<krabador> mi mandi per favore, il messaggio completo
<krabador> che dai in sudo apt-get update
<krabador> con il repo partner abilitato
<krabador> ?
<drox> adesso sudo apt-get update
<drox> adesso sudo apt-get update | more
<drox> per riuscire a fermarlo
<drox> ho riprovato il comando update e upgrade con i && cmq ancora nulla
<krabador> drox, per favore
<drox> dimmi
<krabador> se non mandi pastebin di apt-get update
<krabador> non ti si puo' dare assistenza
<krabador> non si puo' andare per supposizioni
<drox> ok dammi il tempo di copiarlo da uno schermo all'altro
<Guest66229> rieccomi, allora il processo di installazione su penna è completato con successo a quanto comunicato
<Guest66229> ora nella penna mi trovo una cartella uui
<Guest66229> e poi dei files di lettura
<Guest66229> spero di aver fatto tutto bene
<Guest66229> a questo punto?
<akis24> Guest66229: riavviare e mettere sul bios avvio da usb come prima periferica di avvio
<Guest66229> questa operazione va fatta sul netbook si?
<akis24> esatto si
<Guest66229> perfetto, allora procedo con l'avvio del netbook con inserita direttamente la penna
<Guest66229> il tasto per il bios qual'è?
<Guest66229> f9 che ricordi
<akis24> Guest66229: prova
<akis24> Guest66229: magari lo leggi anche in avvio del pc allo splashscreen  o sul manuale
<Guest66229> F9 è il tasto che avvia la funzione di recovery
<Guest66229> sarebbe questo?
<akis24> no Guest66229
<Guest66229> allora non saprei quale tasto possa essere perchè dal manuale non lo vedo a parte questo f9
<akis24> Guest66229: qualcosa è scritto di certo oppure guarda quando avvii il pc se segnala un altro tasto   ?setup
<Guest66229> ah era f2
<Guest66229> ora sono nel bios
<Guest66229> amen
<akis24> alleluja
<Guest66229> mi trovo bios version 1001
<Guest66229> a questo punto?
<akis24> Guest66229:  dovresti avere sopra   " boot " vedi cosa hai come prima periferica
<Guest66229> mi appare la main, e la prima voce è asus eee pc acpi bios
<Guest66229> poi nel menu a destra, advanced
<Guest66229> e poi ancora boot
<akis24> Guest66229:  dovresti avere sopra   " boot " vedi cosa hai come prima periferica
<akis24> Guest66229: dovresti avere hard-disk di sicuro
<Guest66229> full screen logo enabled
<akis24> lassaperdere  il logo
<Guest66229> ti sto leggendo quello che mi da
<Guest66229> ho boot options #1 e options # 2 poi
<Guest66229> e hard drive priorities
<Guest66229> stop
<akis24> Guest66229: su hard drive priorities devi modificare
<Guest66229> ok mi da ora, sata pm e poi kingstone datatravel che è la penna appunto
<Guest66229> seleziono questa si?
<akis24> Guest66229: si
<Guest66229> ho selezionato e mi è apparso il seguente messaggio, sata pm, kingstone, disabled
<Guest66229> quale voce cliccare?
<akis24> Guest66229: devi avere usb come prima opzione di boot  e sata come seconda ...
<Guest66229> no mi appare ancora sata come prima
<Guest66229> mi sa devo cliccare su sata
<Guest66229> e la disabilito?
<akis24> Guest66229: sata era gia' impostata è l' hard-disk
<Guest66229> ah no ci sono riuscito
<Guest66229> a posto
<akis24> salva e riavvia
<Guest66229> semplicemente ho modificato l opzione uno tutto qui e l ho impostata con la penna
<Guest66229> ok sta riavviando
<Guest66229> si è bloccato su un messaggio ora
<Guest66229> could not find kernel image: /NULL
<Guest66229> cioè?
<akis24> Guest66229: la usb non è stata fatta bene devi rifarla
<Guest66229> il fatto è che non sapevo cosa mettere in browse
<akis24> Guest66229: come hai creato la usb ?
<Guest66229> allora da quel link sono andato sulla versione 13.10
<Guest66229> poi ho seguito l ordine degli screenshot come da esempio
<Guest66229> mi ha dato dei messaggi di errore però continuando poi mi ha dato completato con successo
<akis24> Guest66229: eri su win prima ?
<Guest66229> scusami, win cioè?
<akis24> Guest66229: windows
<akis24> con quale sistema hai creato la usb ?
<Guest66229> ah -.-
<Guest66229> si si win
<Guest66229> xp
<Guest66229> è quel browse che mi ha causato il problema sicuro
<akis24> Guest66229: allora vedi se parte da hard-disk se no rientri nel bios e rimetti sata su option 1 e poi ... usa questo per creare la usb
<akis24> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Guest66229> e da qui ho provveduto prima
<Guest66229> ho seguito i passi
<akis24> Guest66229: hai il file .iso giusto ?
<akis24> Guest66229: quello scaricato intendo ...
<Guest66229> no non mi trovo .iso
<akis24> Guest66229:  e quale file hai scaricato ?
<Guest66229> uui
<akis24> Guest66229: aspetta...
<Guest66229> ok
<drox> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6973226/ ecco
<drox> spero ci sia tutto
<akis24> Guest66229:  lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso    questo è il file da scaricare e mettere sulla usb
<akis24> Guest66229: riscarica e poi rifai la stessa procedura con questo file
<Guest66229> lo trovo su quel link?
<akis24> si certo
<drox> krabador, ci sei?
<Guest66229> scusami ma nell elenco a sinistra
<Guest66229> a quale voce corrisponde lubuntu 13.10?
<Guest66229> non lo vedo
<akis24> Guest66229: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/      e      lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso                16-Oct-2013 23:40  696M  Desktop image for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download)
<akis24> Guest66229: si trova sotto quasi alla fine della lista ...
<Guest66229> ok sta scaricando
<Guest66229> ci metterà 2 anni sicuro
<akis24> Guest66229: dipende dalla tua connessione i server di ubuntu sono velocissimi di solito mezzora al massimo
<trustytharkde> allora scarica  la iso da torrent
<Guest66229> dopo che l'avrò scaricato, lo passerò come prima sul netbook entrando nel bios e mettendo com opzione 1 la penna giusto?
<trustytharkde> si Guest66229
<akis24> Guest66229:  ripeti la procedura fatta prima
<Guest66229> perfettp
<Guest66229> dopodichè lo riavvio normalmente?
<trustytharkde> si
<Guest66229> e dovrebbe lanciare la nuova versione in conclusione
<Guest66229> ora la mia domanda è: che fine fa la 12.04?
<akis24> Guest66229: al solito rimetti usb su option 1 e se metti sata isk  hardlla se no a da queption 2 ti eiviti di entrare ancora nel bios cosi se trova la usb si avvi
<trustytharkde> nessuna la 12.04 di lubuntu non è una lts ma una periodica
<Guest66229> ma possibile che tutto sto casino per rimediare il problema che non mi si connette più?
<Guest66229> in sostanza sto manicomio della connesisone da cosa è dovuto?
<trustytharkde> dipende dalla scheda wifi del pc
<akis24> Guest66229: al solito rimetti usb su option 1 e se metti sata  su option 2  se non trova la usb si avvia dal disco ..
<Guest66229> e quindi in sostanza potrei avere lo stesso problema con il 13.10?
<Guest66229> cioè che non mi si connette
<drox> qualcun'altro mi può aiutare, di colpo non mi si avvia più la sessione grafica ma solo testuale in tty1 io mi sposto in tty2
<trustytharkde> che scheda wifi monta il tuo netbook Guest66229
<Guest66229> e bella domanda
<Guest66229> non sarprei dirti, da dove lo vedo così ti dico
<cristian_c> Guest66229, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Guest66229, il risultato su pastebin
<Guest66229> un attimo e ti dico
<trustytharkde> di solito i problemi nascono con la broadcom che usa drivers prop.
<cristian_c> teoricamente è solo una questione di licenza
<cristian_c> per il firmware
<Guest66229> qualcomm atheros
<trustytharkde> di solito dovrebbe riconoscerla da di suo se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest66229
<ubot-it> Guest66229: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest66229> va bene
<Guest66229> e come ti incollo se sono da un altro pc?
<drox> Guest66229 copia tutto a manina
<drox> ci rinuncio
<drox> ma cazzo
<BubuSettete> non mi prendete in giro se faccio questa domanda, per favore, ma ditemi perchè: su kubuntu ho scaricato la posta con thunderbird e c'era un messaggio poi quando son entrata con ubuntu ho riscaricato la posta e non mi ha scaricato niente, come mai?
<drox> è configurato in pop3?
<drox> se si e non hai spuntato lascia il messaggio su server un volta scaricato è scaricato
<BubuSettete> si in pop3
<drox> BubuSettete, configura in imap e vedrai il problema lo risolvi al volo
<BubuSettete> grazie drox  :)
<drox> unica cosa una volta cancellato il messaggio non lo trovi più
<BubuSettete> bè basta salvare quelli importanti no?
<drox> con imap lavori direttamente sulla cartella del provider
<BubuSettete> come se entrassi da gmail ?
<drox> yes
<BubuSettete> perfetto...benissimo....riconfiguro, grazie ancora :)
<drox> perchè se faccio X -configure non riesce a configurare?
<paolo1> salve
<krabador> drox, la parte dopo Lettura dei pacchetti...?
<drox> aspetta
<drox> lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto lettura elenco dei pacchetti... fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Esweguito
<drox> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<drox> cmq facendo altre prove ho provato a dare xrandr
<drox> e mi dice che non puo aprire ilo schermo
<krabador> drox, installasti i driver nvidia?
<drox> si certo mi a fatto anche 'aggiornamento
<drox> poi ha cominciato a fare i capricci e di colpo più partita la sessione video
<drox> volevo quasi rovare a reinstallarli
<krabador> drox, allora, sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<drox> sta disintstallando
<drox> vediamo che danni sto facendo XD
<drox> a dare sudo apio ho kubuntu scusa non te lo avevo deto
<drox> detto
<drox> krabador, io ho kubuntu
<drox> sto reinstallando adesso gli nvidia-current
<krabador> drox, ah, allora, aspetta
<drox> vediamo
<krabador> drox, lascia stare gli nvidia current
<ziovale> ciao  ragazzi  installare  pacchetti  scaricati
<drox> mmmm ok allora appena gli ha installati ri purgo nvidia
<drox> dimmi pure krabador
<krabador> drox, la seconda, è allora sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<drox> ci avevo provato ma mi diceva che non lo trovava
<drox> adesso ci riprovo
<drox> sembra cmq che non rilevi pù il monitor
<drox> la cosa strana è che non riesco neppure ad attivare la recovery mode
<drox> kubuntu-desktop lo ha installato
<drox> rebbot?
<drox> reboot?
<krabador> drox, si reboot
<drox> nisba mi sa da come fa! krabador
<drox> volevo entrare solo per spostare dei file che mi servono per il lavoro poi mi sa che mi tocca formattare e reinstallare il tutto
<krabador> drox, installasti gli nvidia, dentro la repositories?
<drox> si installati sempre queli ufficiali, mai da ppa
<drox> schermo tutto a righe e il pc sta lavorando come un matto
<drox> vediamo se fa qualosa
<krabador> drox, scusami, hai dato sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<krabador> o soltanto sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<drox> mmmmm dubbio
<drox> mi sa che ho fatto danni sto colpo
<krabador> !ripristino | drox
<ubot-it> drox: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> ed amen
<krabador> l'hai trattato fin troppo male
<krabador> è a brandelli
<drox> mi sa di si
<drox> domani entro con la live
<drox> sposto i file che mi interessano e poi piallo e reinstallo al 12.04
<drox> grazie mille adesso mi tocca spegnere brutalmente con il pulsante
<krabador> drox, prova ctrl alt f2
<krabador> vedi se ce la fai a far andare il terminale
<drox> non niente
<krabador> ziovale, "installare pacchetti scaricati" ?
<ziovale> ciao  ragazzi ho  difficolta' ad installare  pacchetti come  fare
<krabador> ziovale, in ubuntu, c'è il software center, per installare tranquillamente software
<ziovale> ho scaricato  i  driver per  epson scan  v300 photo  e' possibile  installarli   da software center ?
<krabador> ziovale, scusami, da dove li hai scaricati?
<ziovale> da epson download center
<krabador> ziovale, che tipo di pacchetti sono?
<drox> krabador, grazie mille domani andiamo di live e via dopo 9 anni di linux ancora combina pastrocci allucinante grazie dell'aiuto
<drox> buona notte
<krabador> drox, buonanotte
<ziovale> iscan-2.29.3-1.usb0.1.ltdl3.i386.rpm
<krabador> ziovale, rpm non è per ubuntu
<ziovale> quali sono per  ubuntu - che dicitura devono avere
<krabador> ziovale, http://download.ebz.epson.net/faq/linux/faq_ls_00002.html
<krabador> ziovale, che ubuntu usi?
<ziovale> 12.04 LTS
<krabador> 32 o 64 bit?
<ziovale> 32
<krabador> ziovale, iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-22
<ziovale> Krabador seguimi perche' sono scarso - pacchetti scaricati  - prossimo passo
<krabador> ziovale, in che cartella hai scaricato i files?
<ziovale> in  scaricati
<krabador> ziovale, allora apri il terminale
<krabador> digiti  cd Scaricati
<krabador> dai invio
<krabador> digiti ls -la
<krabador> invio
<krabador> ti assicuri che ci siano in files dentro
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<ziovale> mi da errore
<krabador> ziovale, pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ziovale> ci provo
<ziovale> ho aperto pastebin ho copiato ed incollato il testo del terminale - paste  ma  mi da errore
<krabador> come fa a darti errore
<krabador> ziovale, prova con http://www.pastie.org/
<ziovale>  An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators. Return to the Pastebin
<krabador> come fa a darti errore
<krabador> ziovale, prova con http://www.pastie.org/
<krabador> trascura la penultima linea
<ziovale> http://pastie.org/8757065
<krabador> ziovale, non hai scritto un solo comando corretto....
<krabador> ziovale, va con il gestore dei files, nella cartella dove hai scaricato i files
<ziovale> scusami  ma  ... sono  scarso
<ziovale> cartella  - Modelli  - iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<krabador> ziovale,  ci sei dentro, con il gestore dei files?
<ziovale> aprire con gestore archivi ?
<krabador> ziovale, no
<krabador> ziovale, mi dici se sei dentro la cartella con i files, nel gestore dei files
<krabador> ziovale, nautilus
<krabador> ziovale, puoi rispondermi, per favore?
<ziovale> devo estrarre  i file
<krabador> ziovale, no
<krabador> mi puoi semplicemente dire
<krabador> se
<krabador> sei
<krabador> dentro la cartella con i files, nel gestore files?
<ziovale> dimmi passo passo cosa devo fare
<krabador> tu rispondi alle domande
<jester-> mumble mumble mumble
<ziovale> dove trovo gestore  file
<jester-> dal gommista
<krabador> ziovale, allora apri il terminale, scrivi nautilus e premi invio
<ziovale> ok
<krabador> ziovale, una volta aperto, va dentro la cartella in cui hai scaricato i files
<ziovale> ok
<ziovale> ci sono  4 cartelle - DEBIAN - etc - usr - var -  bisogna estrarli
<krabador> ziovale, mi devi solo dire quando sei dentro la cartella con i tuoi files
<ziovale> cosa faccio
<krabador> premi ctrl l
<krabador> copi l'indirizzo della cartella
<krabador> apri un terminale
<krabador> cd    incolla
<krabador> invio
<ziovale> http://pastie.org/8757118
<krabador> bene adesso digita ls -la
<krabador> poi pastie
<ziovale> http://pastie.org/8757121
<krabador> ziovale, te ne manca 1
<krabador> ti manca iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<ziovale>  lo so che e' tardi come risolvere non  vorrei disturbarti troppo
<krabador> ziovale, torna  http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=25083&DSCCHK=9ab403beea0ed75ed3bdd4df3fdd0d1555967b6c
<krabador> lo scarichi, nella stessa cartella dove hai messo l'altro
<krabador> non chiudere il terminale
<ziovale> quale file scaricare
<krabador> ziovale, ce la fai ad impegnarti un po' di piu'
<krabador> te l'ho scritto 2 volte
<krabador> iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb
<ziovale> ok
<ziovale> do gli stessi comandi - cd e incollo indirizzo cartella
<krabador> ziovale, hai chiuso il terminale?
<ziovale> no
<krabador> non serve allora
<krabador> manda ls -la
<krabador> e paste
<ziovale> http://pastie.org/8757146
<krabador> ziovale, sudo dpkg -i iscan-data_1.26.0-1_all.deb iscan_2.29.3-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> copialo ed incollalo nel terminale
<krabador> e invio
<ziovale> http://pastie.org/8757153
<krabador> ziovale, perfetto, hai fatto
<krabador> i pacchetti sono stati installati con le loro dipendenza
<krabador> dipendenze
<ziovale> per provare dove lo trovo
<krabador> ziovale, cerca in epson
<krabador> ziovale, prova con iscan
<ziovale> impossibile inviare comandi allo scanner
<krabador> ziovale, in base a quello che ho visto nel pastebin, ti conviene mandare anche sudo apt-get autoremove
<krabador> dal terminale
<krabador> ziovale, prova a riavviare
<ziovale> prima sudo  apt get  autoremove
<krabador> si
<ziovale> http://pastie.org/8757184
<krabador> ziovale, perfetto, prova a riavviare adesso
<ziovale> riavviare tutto il sistema
<krabador> ziovale,si, riavvia la macchina
<ziovale> riavvio
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giuseppe> ciao a tutti
<Guest75455> come posso parlare con un support?
<giuseppe1986> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe1986> mi serve un aiuto con chi posso parlare?
<jester-> !qualcuno | giuseppe1986
<ubot-it> giuseppe1986: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giuseppe1986> vorrei installare ebuntu sul mio pc.. pero mi esce questo errore switching to clocksource tsc..come mai?
<giuseppe1986> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc.. pero mi esce questo errore switching to clocksource tsc..come mai?
<enrico__> ciao
<enrico__> ho la tastiera uk qualcuno sa come fare le lettere accentate?
<akis24> enrico__:  cambiala in italiano la tastiera
<enrico__> so che si pu
<enrico__> mi e' comodo il layout inglese
<akis24> enrico__:  sorry
<enrico__> so che si puo' usare il tasto compose
<enrico__> ma come?
<php> ciao
<php> c'è qualche programmatore di php esperto?
<akis24> enrico__:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=378593  leggi
<akis24> !chat | php
<ubot-it> php: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BubuSettete_> ciao a tutto il chan...
<BubuSettete_> qualcuno mi sa spiegare perchè non riesco ad aggiornare adobe flash plugin? ho anche immagine del problema,
<BubuSettete_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BubuSettete_> http://imagebin.org/295014
<BubuSettete_> http://imagebin.org/295015
<akis24> BubuSettete: prova a cambiare server
<BubuSettete_> e quale devo mettere?
<simone> ciao a tutti
<BubuSettete_> adesso ho ubunut.mirror.ir
<BubuSettete_> it*
<akis24> BubuSettete: metti fastbull
<BubuSettete_> ok ci provo....vediamo
<simone> ho un problema con l'installazione dei driver nvidia, qualcuno puo gentilmente darmi una mano?
<simone> vi prego non mandate mi su google
<simone> nessuno?
<akis24> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<BubuSettete_> akis24: ...questo è peggio...non scarica neanche i repositir
<BubuSettete_> repository*
<simone> ho fatto la domanda
<akis24> BubuSettete:  a me scarica tutto compreso l'aggiornamento di flash
<BubuSettete_> uff sempre a me le cose strane
<simone> ho un problema con l'installazione dei driver nvidia, qualcuno puo gentilmente darmi una mano?
<BubuSettete_> kubuntu va una meraviglia, ubuntu mi da sempre grane
<BubuSettete_> se metto il predefinito akis24 ?
<akis24> BubuSettete: importante che vada bene a te
<akis24> provane un altro o seleziona il migliore
<BubuSettete_> ok
<simone> ho una scheda video comprata oggi, geforce 210, un monitor acer al1916w risoluzione 1440x900, ubuntu no me la riconosce.
<simone> ho gia provato a installre i driver con il comando sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<simone> ma nulla
<akis24> simone: provato da driver aggiuntivi ?
<simone> che vuol dire dammi i comandi?
<simone> sudo...ecc ecc
<akis24> simone: non è un comando basta andare nel menu impostazioni
<simone> gia fatto 10 volte
<simone> è la prima cosa che ho fatto
<simone> xorg.conf è vuoto
<akis24> simone: è un portatile ?
<simone> no fisso
<levi99> salve a tutti
<levi99> chi mi può dare una mano? sto da 13.10 64bit e lo vedo a 800*600
<akis24> simone: aspetta se qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<simone> ci vuole uno bravo
<simone> xke se no devo installre windows
<simone> posso lasciare anche il mio contatto skype
<akis24> e si serve uno bravo
<akis24> simone: non si fanno conferenze qui
<simone> lo so
<simone> uso ubuntu dal 2007
<BubuSettete_> akis24:  grazie, selezionando il migliore funziona...però mi si è bloccato il download
<simone> ed è la prima volta che mi capita una cosa del genere
<BubuSettete_> si è sbloccato e ha aggiornato
<BubuSettete_> :) thanks
<akis24> BubuSettete_:  aspetta a volte è lento
<akis24> ok
<BubuSettete_> una cosa akis24 ...per poter vedere su terminal la situazione dei pacchetti di un programma quale è il comando che non me lo ricordo? clkp?
<BubuSettete_> una cosa simile era
<cybernova> simone, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig && sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cybernova> e poi riavvia
<levi99> nessuno mi aiuta per 'sta maledetta risoluzione?
<levi99> :)
<BubuSettete_> akis24:  mi hai leta?
<levi99> m
<BubuSetteteee> akis24:  o cybernova  potete x cortesia dirmi quale è il comando per vedere lo stato dei pacchetti di un programma?
<BubuSetteteee> pronto??
<BubuSetteteee> spariti tutti....
<BubuSetteteee> akis24:  ci sei???
<simone> parli a me?
<BubuSetteteee> simone:  ho chiamato akis24 ....
<Davez> holaaa
<Davez> c'è nessnooo
<Davez> ok XD
<akis24> !nessuno
<Davez> eheh
<Davez> ma senti ma a te ti posso chidere un aiuto di support
<akis24> Davez: la domanda magari se qualcuno legge e puo' risponde
<akis24> Davez: se posso aiutarti si
<Davez> in pratica devo installare ubuntu su un lenovo s300 i5 che ha su un win.... scelgo di avviare da EFI USB dopo aver creato una chiavetta funzionanete e mi appare la schermata di grub che mi dice se far partire ubuntu .. io scelgo start ubuntu da grub ma poi schermata nera totale
<Davez> non posso accedere a nessuna shell ne switchare in modalità console .. niente nero come se il pc fosse spento... e la chiavetta USB sono certo che funzioni alla perfezione perchè l'ho usata per altre installazioni
<akis24> Davez: leggiti bene la guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Davez> l'ho letta e super letta solo che a me succede una cosa diversa
<Davez> quando si avvia grub e mi fa scegliere "start kubuntu" ( parliamo di kubuntu 13.10) il passo successivo nel mio caso è una schermata nera stile pc spento
<akis24> Davez: se qualcuno piu' esperto legge e puo' ti risponde  ma credo il problema sia legato al settaggio del bios con uefi
<Davez> si infatti non ho ancora capito se devo impostarlo uefi o legacy
<akis24> Davez: credo legacy
<Davez> ook ;mi sa che devo smanettarci dietro ancora un po
<Davez> xd
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> ho un problema con skype
<ziobardi> il mio microfono ingresso e una webcam ma con skype non riesco  a configurarla
<krabador> ziobardi, hai verificato quanto assegnato, nelle impostazioni skype?
<ziobardi> e tutto pulse audiop
<ziobardi> pulseaudio
<ziobardi> e non posso impostare altro
<krabador> ziobardi, e in pulseaudio, il mocrofono e l'out sono impostati correttamente?
<ziobardi> come faccio a controllare ?
<krabador> ziobardi, che ubuntu ?
<ziobardi> 13.10
<krabador> nel task audio, in alto a sinistra
<krabador> clicca impostazioni
<ziobardi> se vado in impostazioni in uscita  ho audio interno in ingrsso geteway webcam
<ziobardi> credo sia tutto giusto
<krabador> ziobardi, prova da li' dentro il microfono della webcam
<krabador> vedi se il vu meter si muove, quando fai rumore
<ziobardi> nessun movimento
<ziobardi> zero
<krabador> ziobardi, muovi il volume dell'ingresso selezionato
<krabador> ziobardi, quanti ingressi sono visualizzati?
<ziobardi> solo geteway webcam in ingresso
<franco> Ho installato google earth, non funziona correttamente e vorrei disinstallarlo, nella videata http://imagebin.org/295026 del sofrware center si vede che è installato, l'opzione è reinstalla, come faccio a disinstallarlo?
<enzotib> franco, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg --get-selections *google*
<franco> enzotib  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6977206/
<mibofra> ciao enzotib
<mibofra> ciao jester-
<enzotib> ciao mibofra
<enzotib> franco, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get purge google-earth-stable
<franco> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/6977240/
<enzotib> franco, ok, prosegui
<franco> enzotib   http://paste.ubuntu.com/6977266/
<enzotib> franco, a posto
<franco> enzotib    grazie, dove posso trovare i rudimenti per i comandi da terminale''
<enzotib> !comandi | franco
<franco> enzotib con il punto esclamativo davanti   ma dove, nel terminale?
<enzotib> franco, no, quello era un comando per farti dare un messaggio pre-registrato dal bot del canale, che però non c'è
<franco> enzotib  non ho trovato una guida in Wiki, eppure ci sarà
<franco> enzobit     nuovamente grazie, ciao
<oisho0000> salve, come posso mandare file da un po all altro in lan con ubuntu? serve qualche programma?
<oisho0000> pc*
<enzotib> oisho0000, tutti e due ubuntu?
<oisho0000> si uno xubunutu
<enzotib> oisho0000, è una cosa una tantum?
<oisho0000> non capisco la domanda :)
<enzotib> oisho0000, mi viene in mente una soluzione semplice, che non richiede alcuna installazione di software, però non è pratica se devi trasferire molti files
<oisho0000> a ok e qual e? :)
<oisho0000> e se ho bisogno di trasferire  20 gb?
<oisho0000> volevo fare in modo piu veloce che mettere su chiavetta ecc :)
<ziobardi_> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi_> krabador ci sei
<ziobardi_> s
<ziobardi_> ho dei problemi audio con skype
<jester-> ziobardi_: installato da repo?
<ziobardi_> si
<jester-> sicuro?
<ziobardi_> da ubuntu software center
<jester-> ziobardi_: impostazioni skype e aggiusta
<ziobardi_> l audio in uscita e ok
<ziobardi_> pero on va il microfono
<ziobardi_> il mio microfono sarebbe la stessa webcam che mi riprende
<jester-> ziobardi_: se non si fa aggiustare install pavucontrol e usalo per settare il moc in ingressi
<krabador> ziobardi_, in "ingresso" in pulse, selezionato, e muovendo il volume, non cambia nulla?
<ziobardi_> non cambia nulla krabador
<ziobardi_> da teminale jester
<krabador> ziobardi_, apri il terminale, e digita alsa-mixer
<ziobardi_> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<ziobardi_> nulla
<ziobardi_> provo a fare la chiamata di prova ma non sento la mia voce
<ziobardi_> krabador adesso muovendo il volume in pulseaudio si muova qualcosa
<ziobardi_> ovviamente con la chiamata prova di skype non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> ziobardi_, audio o video?
<ziobardi_> audio cristian
<ziobardi_> ora ho installato peav control
<ziobardi_> peavcontrol
<ziobardi_> il micorfono webcam risulta in registrazione
<ziobardi_> la barra del volume si muove
<ziobardi_> ma in skype non sento la mia voce
<ubuntu59> buona sera
<ubuntu59> come posso velocizzare il mio 13.10 all'avvio? 2 minuti mi sembrano onestamente un po' troppi..
<enzotib> ubuntu59, ci ha sempre messo tanto?
<birba_> devo visualizzare una puntata in internet ma all' avvio mi dice che manca un plugin ... come faccio?youtube e altri video li visualizzo bene
<r00t^_^> Hi a tutti
<BubuSetteteee> ciao a tutti
<BubuSetteteee> il lettore clementine non mi ripsoduce alcuni brani perhè dice che il plugin di gstreamer non è stato trovato
<BubuSetteteee> cosa devo fare per aggiornare questo plugin? in rete non ho trovato ripsotsa
<r00t^_^> se sfreghi la lampada
<r00t^_^> esce il genio
<r00t^_^> forse se ti installi i codec
<r00t^_^> e ti aggiungi medibuntu ai repo
<r00t^_^> riesci a cavarne piedi!
<r00t^_^> anzi nn ricordo se medibuntu e tornato aveva kiuso i battenti tempo fa
<r00t^_^> http://www.freeonline.org/articoli/art/ubuntu-13-10-codec-ed-altro-con-un-click.html
<BubuSetteteee> r00t^_^:  se sapessi quali codec sono grazie...lo avrei già fatto....se domando qua è perchè nn so come si fa ....
<r00t^_^> vai la
<r00t^_^> ti ho dato il link
<BubuSetteteee> ok grazie
<r00t^_^> Ciao!
<BubuSetteteee> r00t^_^:  va bene anche x kubuntu vero???
<BubuSetteteee> no forse no
<BubuSetteteee> dice proprio ubuntu 13.10
<BubuSetteteee> dimmi te r00t^_^
<BubuSetteteee> grazie!
<r00t^_^> hai kubuntu?
<r00t^_^> va bene uguale!
<BubuSetteteee> li ho entrambi ma il problema di clementine si presenta su kubuntu
<r00t^_^> kubuntu non è altro che un interfaccia kde di ubuntu
<r00t^_^> il resto è uguale
<BubuSetteteee> ok benissimo allora procedo :) thanks!
<r00t^_^> di niente
<BubuSetteteee> aprirlo con Archive mounter va bene??
<BubuSetteteee> ho dato ok ma nn accade niente
<BubuSetteteee> r00t^_^:  nn so come si fa a installare
<BubuSetteteee> jester ci sei????
<BubuSetteteee> aiutami tu x favore
<osho0000> come posso mandare file tra pc in lan in ubuntu
<Eleirs> c'è qualcuno che sa usare i css?
<r00t^_^> hai sbagliato canale
<Eleirs> dove chiedo?
<r00t^_^> al macellaio
<r00t^_^> nn so dove indirizzarti
<jester-> r00t^_^: fai a meno di moderare il canale prego
<r00t^_^> cosa?
<r00t^_^> faccio a meno di che?
<krabador> r00t^_^, che problema hai ?
<r00t^_^> che problema ho?
<r00t^_^> Niente xke tu che problema hai?
<krabador> r00t^_^, questa è una chat di supporto
<jester-> <r00t^_^> hai sbagliato canale
<jester-> <Eleirs> dove chiedo?
<jester-> <r00t^_^> al macellaio
<r00t^_^> e quindi?
<r00t^_^> il supporto lo dato prima!
<jester-> dove pensi di essre
<krabador> ho letto la domanda
<r00t^_^> poi se arriva gente che ha argomenti non inerenti al canale
<r00t^_^> rispondo cosi
<krabador> e mi domandavo se non ti servisse qualcosa
<r00t^_^> non sono il segretario a lavoro
<jester-> r00t^_^: non spetta a te moderare il canale
<r00t^_^> che deve rispondere con gentilezza
<r00t^_^> skusa non volevo prenderti la mansione
<jester-> quindi asieniti
<jester-> astieniti*
<r00t^_^> ok maresciallo!
<krabador> se non hai nessun prolema, vion proseguimento, magari educato e rispettando le regole del canale
<krabador> *buon
<r00t^_^> eh si!
<r00t^_^> quanti giorni ci siete nel canale?
<r00t^_^> o per meglio dire su irc
<krabador> !chat | r00t^_^
<r00t^_^> !chat
<jester-> r00t^_^: vuoi fare a chi ce l'ha piu lungo?
<r00t^_^> nn ce problema vinco io a prescindere
<jester-> oggià
<r00t^_^> vuoi mettere me che son sardo con te che sei del nord
<r00t^_^> bianco latte e col cazzetto da vermetto!
<DD3my> ciao jester- krabador :)
<krabador> wei DD3my
<krabador> eri tu r00t^_^?
<DD3my> ahahha no
<DD3my> è un mio amico pero :P
<DD3my> xD
<jester-> cià DD3my
<krabador> ma lo vedi????
<DD3my> perche cosa ha fatto?
<krabador> :D
<krabador> fa casino
<jester-> il pirla
<DD3my> ahahahah
<drzvago> salve ho un problema con il wi fi mi dice wi fi bloccato da interreturo hardware e per farlo andare devo mandarlo in stanby e riaccenderlo non c'è modo di sistemarlo?
<jester-> drzvago: sudo rfkill unblock all
<jester-> drzvago: ma se hai un tasto da spostare non funza
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-23
<akis24> giorno
<pirandello> ciao a tutti c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una mano?
<akis24> !aiuto | pirandello
<ubot-it> pirandello: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pirandello> devo installare ubuntu su un fujitsu esprimo mobile v6555 ma ho dei problemi con i driver della scheda video.. il problema è che non entra neanche nel livecd, ho provato diverse versioni di ubuntu ma niente qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<akis24> pirandello: devi usare un dvd oppure una penna usb
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pirandello> con su i driver della scheda video?
<akis24> pirandello: se crei il disco liva da cui poi installare ubuntu trovi i driver video open poi successivamente potrai installare i proprietari
<akis24> pirandello: hai window 8  ?
<akis24> oppure bios uefi sul portatile ?
<pirandello> no...
<pirandello> il portatile non è mio e credo non sia dei più nuovi
<akis24> pirandello: allora creati un dvd oppure una usb e poi segui la normale procedura di installazione  anzi prima avvia la live e verifica che funzioni  senza installare e poi ...
<pirandello> ha installato winxp sp3 precedentemente credo che c'era vista...ho letto in rete che a scheda grafica che monta causa problemi
<akis24> pirandello: che scheda grafica hai ?
<pirandello> ma il dvd ce lho gia...lo inserisco mi accede alla schermata ...inizziale ...se provo ad entrare nel live inizia a caricarsi ma si blocca utto
<pirandello> ho provato anche altre versioni di linux solamente con opensuse disattivando all avvio acpi riesco ad entrare nel live, installare ma poi non parte
<akis24> pirandello: quando avvii il disco premi f6 e seleziona  nomodeset e vedi se continua a caricare
<pirandello> SCHEDA NVIDIA GF8200M
<pirandello> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=492358
<pirandello> questo è simile al mio problema ma aa  me non entra proprio neanche nel live
<pirandello> ora provo..
<akis24> pirandello: se il pc è vecchio forse è meglio provare con la 12.04 piuttosto che l'ultima versione
<pirandello> ho provato , ma stessi risultati...ho in casa anche un cd originale della 8.04 ma niente, comunque ora con nomodeset è entrato nel live..
<pirandello> tento l'installazione
<akis24> pirandello: fai
<pirandello> nel frattempo grazie mille :)
<akis24> pirandello: di nulla  ma al riavvio potresti avere l ostesso problema nel caso quando sei su ubuntu premi e e poi modifichi  come qui  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<akis24> pirandello: un volta partito il sistema installa i driver proprietari  da " driver aggiuntivi "
<pirandello> e si mi stavo un pò informando su nomodeset speriamo che funzionerà ... :)
<akis24> pirandello: buona lettura allora :)
<uait> Buongiorno
<uait> http://www.simulatlas.com/04download/applicazione.html
<uait> come devo fare in quel sito che non ci riesco?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<uait> jester-
<uait> aiutami
<uait> pls
<uait> http://www.simulatlas.com/04download/applicazione.html
<uait> come devo fare in quel sito che non ci riesco?
<jester-> comincia a scaricare il cazzillo per linux
<uait> fatto
<jester-> scompappa
<jester-> c'è un  .bin dentro
<uait> fatto pure
<jester-> scompatta*
<jester-> dove lo hai messo
<uait> su scaricati
<jester-> cd Scaricati
<uait> ~/Scaricati$
<uait> mi ha dato sta cosa
<jester-> chmod +x simulatlas_linux.bin
<jester-> certo sei andato col terminale nella cartella Scaricati
<jester-> dove c'è il file
<uait> ok ho dato anche il comando ora
<uait> ora?
<jester-> uait: adesso bisogna lanciarlo, non so cosa succede non essendo un pacchetto .deb e tantomeno uffuciale, quindi a tuo rischio
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> uait: ./simu  e batti tab che completa
<ExPBoy> ma sul sito c'è spiegato tutto mi sembra
<uait> allora vado su scaricati e faccio doppio clic giusto?
<jester-> no
<jester-> da terminale
<ExPBoy> 3. eseguire il file con il comando./simulatlas_linux.bin
<jester-> ne leggono le itsro sui siti e tanto meno quello che scrivi
<jester-> uait: non si sa se lo esegue come programma o installa qualcosa
<uait> Inserire la cartella di installazione di Simulatlas [/home/casella/SimulAtlas]:
<uait> mi ha dato questa cosa
<jester-> uait: mkdir ~/SimulAtlas
<jester-> e rilancia il bin
<uait> il comando 3?
<uait> ./simulatlas_linux.bin
<uait> ?
<jester-> come prima
<jester-> o la seconda volta che te la da richiami la mamma
<uait> aspetta
<uait> dopo aver fatto mkdir
<uait> cosa devo scrivere?
<uait> tutto da capo o ./simulatlas_linux.bin
<jester-> uait: mkdir ~/SimulAtlas
<jester-> poi  ./simulatlas_linux.bin
<uait> ok
<uait> Inserire la cartella di installazione di Simulatlas [/home/casella/SimulAtlas]:
<uait> mi dice di nuovo sta cosa
<jester-> uait: nome del tuo utente?
<uait> casella
<jester-> uait: hai nome casella nel sistema?
<uait> quando entro che metto la pass l'account si chiama casella
<ExPBoy> uait, premi enter
<ExPBoy> e vai avanti
<uait> Estrazione dei files necessari...attendere... casella@casella-X51RL:~/Scaricati$
<ExPBoy> attendi
<ExPBoy> sta installando robaccia
<jester-> si ma pare la tenga nella home
<jester-> pare
<uait> già ha finito e mi ridice
<jester-> comunque senza sudo non fa danni
<ExPBoy> non lo so non conosco questa procedura
<uait> casella@casella-X51RL:~/Scaricati$
<ExPBoy> uait, ok ha finito ora non so a che cosa serva quel programma
<jester-> uait: non ti ridice quello la stringa del terminale che ti fa vedere dove sei
<ExPBoy> leggi la documentazione
<uait> aspettate un attimo
<uait> su scaricati mi si è formata una cartella
<uait> vi faccio lo screen
<ExPBoy> e già
<ExPBoy> entra in quella cartella
<ExPBoy> e vedi cos ac'è
<ExPBoy> uait, certo che se fai così con la gnocca...
<uait> guardate qua
<uait> http://dumpshare.net/images/9306726Schermatadel2014_02_2310:48:52.png
<uait> che devo fare?
<jester-> uait: vai in scarivati e lania il .sh
<uait> scrivo questo "~/Scaricati$ .sh"?
<jester-> ExPBoy: è farlocco, vuole la cartella nella home e lascia eseguibili fuori e dove lanci il bin
<ExPBoy> io non lo installerei nemmeno
<jester-> uait: che file .sh vedi li dentro
<uait> Comando ".sh" non trovato, ma ce ne sono 22 di simili .sh: comando non trovato
<jester-> madu
<ExPBoy> uait, ma a che ti dovrebbe servire quel programma?
<uait> a fare le simulazioni
<uait> ah jester- ho capito
<ExPBoy> di che?
<jester-> uait: nella figura che hai postato quanti file .sh vedi
<uait> nello screen che ho fatto devofare doppio clic su sh giusto?
<jester-> no
<uait> avevo capito nel terminale
<ExPBoy> :\
<jester-> ./sticass.sh
<uait> mi dice eseguire o mostrare il suo contenuto?
<uait> cosa scelgo?
<jester-> esegui
<ExPBoy> tu che dici?
<uait> ok
<ExPBoy> ma dai ...
<jester-> zio bono
<uait> è entrato
<uait> ooooooooo grandissimi
<ExPBoy> uait, ...
<jester-> finalmente è entrato
<uait> grazie grazie
<uait> ciao casomai dopo rientro a darvi un po di fastidio
<jester-> uait: che monchi fa il programma
<uait> monchi?
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> lol
<jester-> per non dire minchia che sono pudico
<ExPBoy> via dal prevost
<akis24> test per ecdl credo fa'
<uait> si esatto
<uait> a proposito qualcuno l'ha fatta?
<jester-> ecdl sarebbe?
<uait> la paatente del pc
<ExPBoy> a bene
<jester-> aaah per i quizz?
<akis24> eh
<jester-> tè
<jester-> dalla sigla sembrava l'esame delle urine
<akis24> lol
<uait> xD
<uait> cmq qualcuno sa fare funzionare google sketchup su ubuntu?
<jester-> uait: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1k4xSM63rw
<uait> ma no :D
<uait> come installarlo
<uait> lo so usare
<jester-> uait: non lo vedo per linux, solo winz e mac
<jester-> winz non andrebbe mai segato dal pc
<jester-> o è come segare la macchina dopo aver piato la moto, se piove so cazzi
<uait> ce l'ho ce l'ho windows
<jester-> allora usalo in winz
<pirandello> akis24: terminata l'installazione, riavviato senza toccare nulla e tutto sembra funzionare....ma non ho neanche cambiato il paraetro nomodeset
<pirandello> bhoo
<akis24> uait: vedi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=390590  sembra giri con wine  ma forse qcad che è nei repo  fa le stesse cose
<akis24> pirandello: meglio cosi ..
<uait> una volta lo avevo installato, solo che poi entra ma esce subito dando errore
<pirandello> ah sicuro, chissà perchè
<akis24> pirandello: installandolo ha configurato hardware ..
<pirandello> :) si evolvono anche loro
<pirandello> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<knaigerchrome1> ciao a tutti, niente da fare tutte le volte che avvio ubuntu mi si autoimposta sempre la tastiera americana e devo sempre impostare manualmente quella italiana, come posso togliere questo errore?
<jester-> knaigerchrome1: lingua italica installata e messa in cima alla lista, poi click su apply to system wide?
<mannaggia> salve ho un problema: ho fatto ,o spegnimento del sistema dalla live usb di linux e ora non si avvia più il mio sistema windows
<knaigerchrome1> ho problemi con il pc ci sentiamo domani saluti
<jester-> mannaggia: hai installato ubuntu su usb?
<mannaggia> si
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> mannaggia: mi sa che ha messo grub sulla usb
<jester-> mannaggia: fai il boot da usb
<mannaggia> e poi cosa risolve
<jester-> se parte poi sistemiamo
<mannaggia> mi si avvia windows
<mannaggia> il boot usb parte un attimo ora lo faccio insieme a voi
<jester-> winz boot da usb con ubuntu si avvia winz?
<mannaggia> cose?
<mannaggia> cos'è winz?
<ExPBoy> mannaggia, su dai un pochina di fantasia
<jester-> sinonimo di uindos
<mannaggia> ah no
<mannaggia> quello no
<ExPBoy> ?
<mannaggia> è qst il problema linux non me lo fa piu avviare
<jester-> mannaggia: avvia da usb
<mannaggia> ci stà mettendo tantissimo
<jester-> mannaggia: sta partendo o no
<mannaggia> ce la schermata ubuntu con i puntini
<mannaggia> ma mi sa che mi prende in giro
<jester-> usb è un collo di bottiglia se il pc è scarso ci vuole tempo
<mannaggia> il pc è ottimo o meglio lo era
<mannaggia> non siavvia
<mannaggia> si è definitivamente ucciso
<mannaggia> cs avrei dovuto fare?
<ExPBoy> mannaggia, installare normalmente e non su usb
<jester-> mannaggia: senza usb winz parte?
<mannaggia> ah ciho provato e ilrisultato e che ora non funziona neanche windows
<jester-> mannaggia: mi sa che hai uefi
<ExPBoy> hai seguito qualche guida o hai fatto a caso?
<jester-> sicuro
<mannaggia> guide
<mannaggia> su guide
<ExPBoy> quali?
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> questa ad esempio?
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mannaggia> anche
<ExPBoy> allora hai sbagliato qualcosa
<jester-> mannaggia: segui ripristino boot oader
<mannaggia> e cosa fa mi ri darà winz
<jester-> e lasasta linux su usb che viene una ciofeca
<mannaggia> ?
<mannaggia> al momemto vorrei ri avere windows
<jester-> oppure ripristina avvio di winz dal suo dvd
<mannaggia> col cristo!!! ioho dei file li
<ExPBoy> calma!
<jester-> che centra l'avvio coi file
<jester-> winz rifà i file di avvio
<mannaggia> ah sai comè sn 2 sett che ci provo
<mannaggia> è orribile
<ExPBoy> mannaggia, si ma non è colpa nostra
<jester-> mannaggia: vieni qui da una live o si va per ipotesi
<mannaggia> una live?
<ExPBoy> ahh
<jester-> e il discutere se ha le tette grosse o piccole senza vederle è come dire che il gommista forse vende anche il pane
<ExPBoy> :)
<mannaggia> lol
<jester-> la live è quel dvd che hai usato per installare
<ExPBoy> un pochino gommoso
<mannaggia> nn ci ho capito nnt
<mannaggia> grz ora dv andare
<ExPBoy> ciao
<jester-> bye
<mario_> salve ho scaicato ma non si installa
<jester-> mario_: cosa
<mario_> ubuntu
<jester-> mario_: passi fatti?
<mario_> nessuno come clicco min dice che manca il programma per aprirlo
<mario_> ho scaricato win zip ma nulla
<jester-> !installazione | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> mario_: in sostanza ti devi fare il dvd e seguire la guida
<franco> Ho installato ubuntu 12.4 sul mio hp 2133, per rendere più fluido Skype vorrei ridurre la definizione della web cam ma non ho trovato il modo di farlo ne sulle imp di kype che nelle impostazioni del sistema   idee...
<enzotib> franco, skype regola da solo la risoluzione del video, fino a disattivarlo del tutto se non c'è banda a sufficienza
<franco> enzotib a me succede che vedo molto bene se la mia camera è spenta, malissimo quando la accendo, per questo volevo abbassarne la definizione
<enzotib> franco, c'è una opzione per la disattivazione dell'esposizione automatica, puoi provare quella, è la cosa più prossima a quello che chiedi, mi pare
<franco> enzotib la avevo vista ma non la ho provata in quanto dice che riduce qualcosa, mi pare la luminosità, comunque la proverò, grazie
<franco> enzobit  quello che non mi è chiaro è che quando avevo xp skype funzionava bene, ora molto meno
<enzotib> può dipendere da tante cose
<akis24> ciao
<attilal87> salve
<attilal87> ho un problema con Ubuntu da quando l'ho installato provenendo da win 7 il pc ha sempre la ventola al massimo e si surriscalda un botto
<akis24> attilal87: sei sul pc in questione ora ?
<attilal87> si
<akis24> attilal87: apri il terminale e digita   top   e poi metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<chiara> salve, ho problemi con la visualizzazione video da mediaset avendo tutti i plugin chi mi può aiutare? grazie
<rizutti> ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno a cui posso chiedere una dritta?
<krabador> rizutti, chiedi
<rizutti> krabador firefox nello streaming video mi va molto più lento rispetto a chrome, anzi direi addirittura a scatti, ma flash e tutto il resto sono ben installati. cosa può essere?
<krabador> rizutti, firefox e chrome hanno 2 versioni di flash diverse,
<krabador> rizutti, firefox sfrutta il plugin installato nel sistema, chrome un suo plugin interno
<krabador> rizutti, che ubuntu usi, su che pc?
<rizutti> 13.10 su un acer extensa
<krabador> rizutti, cpu/ram/scheda video?
<rizutti> 1,83Ghz Core Duo, 2gb ram
<rizutti> scheda video integrata.....
<krabador> rizutti, scusami, sudo lshw -C video , e posta su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | rizutti
<ubot-it> rizutti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rizutti> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6982558/
<krabador> rizutti, ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<rizutti> 32
<rizutti> krabador 32
<krabador> rizutti, allora, scarica https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/13.10/main/pool/main/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.3_i386.deb
<rizutti> krabador ok installo
<krabador> apri poi il terminale, posizionati nella cartella in cui hai scaricato il file
<rizutti> krabador ho installato
<rizutti> non dovevo?
<krabador> ah, ok
<krabador> allora, se è stato installato correttamente
<krabador> manda da terminale intel-linux-graphics-installer
<rizutti> si mi da tutti ok installo?
<krabador> certo, installa
<krabador> poi riavvia
<krabador> e riprova il flash
<rizutti> ok ritorno qui poi, grazie!!
<rizutti> krabador magari qualcosa è migliorato, ma non firefox :(
<krabador> rizutti, il flash è pesante, puoi soltanto usare il driver ufficiale di intel, per migliorare le prestazioni
<rizutti> krabador a questo punto forse mi conviene usare chrome, non avendo un pc performante
<krabador> rizutti, prova con firefox a mettere il flash block , un plugin, ed abilitare nella pagina in cui è presente il plugin, solo la parte interessata
<rizutti> krabador come si fa?
<Daniele_> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto!!!!
<Daniele_> ho una stampante kodak ESP3250 e non riesco ad installarla..non trovo nemmeno i software sul sito kodak per linux
<krabador> rizutti, se vai nella pagina degli addon di firefoz
<rizutti> krabador, si scusa fatto e provato, non migliora :( è proprio pesante il flash....
<krabador> rizutti, hai riavviato il browser?
<rizutti> krabador, si :)
<rizutti> si visualizza come un play, ma una volta avviato va comunque a scatti
<krabador> rizutti, se ti trovi meglio con chrome, usalo tranquillamente
<krabador> purtroppo il flash s'è appesantito molto nell'ultimo paio d'anni
<rizutti> krabador, ma verrà sostituito dall html5 piu leggero o piu pesante?
<krabador> rizutti, beh, piu' leggero, ma dipende da come lo implementano
<rizutti> krabador, posso chiederti un'altra cosa? se hai tempo scusa
<krabador> rizutti, chiedi
<rizutti> krabador, grazie! capita spesso che quando ho 4-5 periferiche connesse wi-fi, l unico pc con ubuntu si disconnetta quando vuole, e devo poi disabilitare e riavviare il wifi...cosa potrebbe essere?
<krabador> rizutti, a che dispositivo ti connetti con quei devices?
<rizutti> krabador, ad un router dlink, che a sua volta prende il segnale dal modem
<edofale> ciao
<edofale> ho cancellato dall'ubuntu software center i software del bluetooth e adesso non riesco più a usare il pc
<edofale> lo accendo, parte e poi schermo nero senza possibilità di fare niente
<akis24> ciao
<lillo> hola a todos :D come va??
<lillo> volevo fare una domanda generica a tutti voi del chan. vi è mai capitato che la vostra connessione vi fa scaricare con transmissione ma non vi fa navigare??
<lillo> da 2 gg la mia connessione mi vieta di visualizzare le pag web però posso scaricare con un programma per i file torrent
<lillo> :S
<lillo> come è possibile?
<cristian_c> lillo, che connessione?
<lillo> quella di internet alice
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lillo, intendi navigazione web?
<lillo> sisi
<lillo> non navigo ma con trasmission i file si scaricano
<cristian_c> lillo, provato con un altro browser?
<lillo> la velocità però è notevolmente diminuita
<cristian_c> lol
<lillo> andavo a 700 o 800 kb in download
<cristian_c> lillo, stesso problema con winz?
<lillo> adesso 100 130 max
<lillo> sisi
<lillo> ho provato da tutti e due i so
<mmmario> hello, someone there?
<mmmario> .
<enzotib> !english | mmmario
<ubot-it> mmmario: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<mmmario> scusatemi, non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> lillo, qual è il nesso con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> perché sei entrato in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> ?
<mmmario> ho bisogno di un aiuto, mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | mmmario
<ubot-it> mmmario: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mmmario> ubuntu non funziona su asus notebook pc - istallazione ok, al riavvio non riconosce l'hardware
<lillo> Lubuntu
<lillo> io sto su lubuntu cristian_c
<mmmario> ho provato varie versioni, sempre con lo stesso risultato
<mmmario> sembra un errore comune
<cristian_c> lillo, ma questo cosa c'entra?
<cristian_c> lillo, se dici che il problema c'è su qualunque so
<lillo> è infatti era una domanda generica la mia :D volevo sapere se mai a qualcuno gli è capitato
<lillo> so che è un off topic come domanda
<cristian_c> lillo, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<lillo> ok :D
<lillo> ciao cristian_c ciao raga notte
<cristian_c> lillo, se lo sai non la fare
<cristian_c> o chiedi in un altro canale
<cristian_c> !chat | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mmmario> un'altra cosa...
<cristian_c> mmmario, in live funge?
<mmmario> ...il problema sembra la scheda grafica, non la riconosce, ma in installazione la riconosce perfettamente
<mmmario> no, solamente l'installazione riconosce la scheda grafica
<mmmario> l'installazione riconosce anche il touchscreen, e ad alta sisoluzione
<cristian_c> mmmario, sto parlando della live
<cristian_c> quindi immagino di sì, che l'hai provato in lie
<cristian_c> *live
<cristian_c> o no?
<mmmario> si, ho provato ma non va
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> mmmario, chiariamoci, hai provato in live?
<mmmario> si, ho provato il live e non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mmmario, quindi, prima di installare uno si accerta che tutto funzioni in live
<mmmario> questo è vero, ma non ho detto che sono una persona giudiziosa :)
<cristian_c> mmmario, ok, quindi immagino sia un pc nuovo
<cristian_c> (hai parlato di touchscreen)
<mmmario> si, un netbook touchscreen
<mmmario> asus
<cristian_c> mmmario, modello di asus?
<mmmario> "asus notebook pc", nient'altro
<cristian_c> mmmario, davvero, seriamente, non è una risposta seria la tua
<mmmario> un momento che vedo meglio
<akis24> mmmario: non esistono pc portatili senza modello guarda sotto avra' un etichetta st'affare sconosciuto
<mmmario> model: F102B
<mmmario> model code: F102BA - DF057H
<mmmario> installava Windos8 e aveva un hardware troppo poco potente
<cristian_c> AMD Radeon HD 8180
<cristian_c> ?
<mmmario> cpu: ADM A4 - 1200 1.0GHZ/BGA
<cristian_c> parlavo della gpu
<cristian_c> mmmario, quindi quando avvii la live dove ti blocchi?
<mmmario> la live non parte proprio, non lo riconosce come eseguibile all'avvio
<mmmario> parto a usb ovviamente
<cristian_c> mmmario, il pc ha secure boot e uefi, considera questo
<mmmario> ummm, non so cosa sia uefi
<cristian_c> !uefi | mmmario
<ubot-it> mmmario: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> mmmario, come hai creato la usb? Quale file iso hai scaricato?
<mmmario> per l'installazione ho provato Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.2.exe ma non ha funzionato...
<cristian_c> mmmario, per piacere, rispondi anche alla seconda domanda
<mmmario> ...quindi ho semplicemente dezippato ubuntu-gnome-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso nella chiavetta e l'installazione ha funzionato regolarmente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mmmario, male
<mmmario> male? come avrei dovuto fare?
<cristian_c> mmmario, hai disattivato il secure boot?
<mmmario> si
<cristian_c> e launch cms?
<mmmario> non me lo ricordo, devo controllare
<cristian_c> mmmario, hai impostato uefi per dire da dove lanciare la live?
<mmmario> uefi -> boot sequence?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | mmmario
<ubot-it> mmmario: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> mmmario, usa questo strumento per creare la live
<mmmario> ok, allora provo. grazie per l'aiuto. ti faccio sapere.
<krabador> Reaper2ff, allora, adesso, tasto destro su /dev/sda5, selezioni umount
<Reaper2ff> ok
<Reaper2ff> fatto
<krabador> Reaper2ff, una volta fatto, sempre tasto destro, selezioni resize/move
<Reaper2ff> ora?
<krabador> hai la schermata di resize ?
<Reaper2ff> si
<krabador> scrivi nel campo dello spazio rimanente in fondo, 20480
<Reaper2ff> ok
<krabador> in free space following
<Reaper2ff> fatto
<krabador> dai ok
<Reaper2ff> fatto
<krabador> adesso in quello spazio che hai creato
<krabador> tasto destro e fai new
<krabador> assegni ext4, e fai ok
<Reaper2ff> krabador, non so perchè ma è scomparso
<krabador> Reaper2ff, scomparso cosa?
<Reaper2ff> lo spazio creato
<krabador> Reaper2ff, è grigio?
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295246
<Reaper2ff> dove devo andare?
<krabador> Reaper2ff, non hai fatto nulla
<krabador> Reaper2ff, allora, tasto destro su /dev/sda5 ------ resize / move
<Reaper2ff> sotto prima cera comparso qualcosa ma è scomparso
<Reaper2ff> lo rifaccio
<krabador> free space following 20480
<krabador> manda lo screen dopo questa
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295247
<krabador> Reaper2ff, ecco, non cliccare su cancel, ma su resize / move
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295248
<Reaper2ff> krabor, prima mi era uscitoquesto poi e scomparso
<krabador> Reaper2ff, adesso tasto destro su quel riquadro grigio risultante
<krabador> Reaper2ff, fai new
<krabador> assegni ext4, e dai ok
<Reaper2ff> quello in basso??
<krabador> Reaper2ff, quello in basso cosa?
<krabador> Reaper2ff, su unallocated, immediatamente a fianco a /dev/sda5
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295252
<Reaper2ff> krabador, fatto
<krabador> Reaper2ff, bene adesso salvi le modifiche, cliccando sulla V verde
<Reaper2ff> facciosave details?
<krabador> Reaper2ff, la V verde
<krabador> a fianco alla freccia giallo/arancione
<krabador> sotto il menu partitions
<Reaper2ff> fatto ora mi chiede save details o close
<krabador> Reaper2ff, screen
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295253
<krabador> Reaper2ff, ah, ok, close
<krabador> Reaper2ff, adesso puoi far ripartire l'installazioen
<krabador> installazione
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295256
<Reaper2ff> krabador
<krabador> adesso "something else"
<krabador> avrai una lista delle partizioni
<Reaper2ff> ok
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295258
<krabador> adesso Reaper2ff devi chiudere gparted
<krabador> dalla penultima immagine
<krabador> non l'hai chiuso
<Reaper2ff> chiuso
<krabador> Reaper2ff, tu avevi l'installa aperto , quando eri in gparted???
<Reaper2ff> si
<krabador> Reaper2ff, t'era stato di chiuderlo
<krabador> chiudilo adesso
<Reaper2ff> installer?
<krabador> Reaper2ff, no, il garage
<krabador> l'installare
<krabador> installer
<krabador> t'era stato detto di chiuderlo
<krabador> prima di fare le operazioni con gparted
<krabador> chiudilo adesso, e farlo ripartire
<Reaper2ff> ok
<Reaper2ff> sto aspetando che si chiuda
<Reaper2ff> lo riapro
<krabador> riapri
<Reaper2ff> scusa mi sembrava che si fosse chiuso ma è ancora li
<Reaper2ff> non si sta chiudendo
<krabador> Reaper2ff, dagli un attimom
<krabador>  Reaper2ff t'avevo detto di chiuderlo, apposta
<krabador> puo' dare problemi
<krabador> se ti metti a fare operazioni come quella che hai fatto
<krabador> con l'installer aperto
<Reaper2ff> scusa è che l'ho fato in fretta al posto di chiuderlo l'ho ridotto a icona
<krabador> Reaper2ff, ancora in chiusura?
<Reaper2ff> si
<krabador> Reaper2ff, apri il terminale , manda il comando top
<Reaper2ff> fatto
<krabador> Reaper2ff, premi q
<krabador> manda sudo pkill ubiquity
<Reaper2ff> ma dopo aver mandato top?
<krabador> premi il tasto q
<krabador> non si leggeva?
<Reaper2ff> fatto
<krabador> adesso sudo pkill ubiquity
<Reaper2ff> sudo pkill ubiquity
<Reaper2ff> ma dopo q non scrive niente
<Reaper2ff> nono sta scrivendo sotto
<Reaper2ff> krabador, mi dice comand not found
<krabador> pkill ci deve stare per forza
<krabador> sudo pkill ubiquity
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295261
<krabador> Reaper2ff, prendi per il culo?
<Reaper2ff> no scusa l'ho visto ora
<krabador> hai scritto pklii
<Reaper2ff> che ho scritto male
<Reaper2ff> ok l'installer è scomparso subito :D
<Reaper2ff> chiudo il terminale??
<krabador> Reaper2ff, si
<Reaper2ff> riapro l'installer?
<krabador> Reaper2ff, hai una stima di quanto tempo è passato per "chiudere l'installer " che ti era stato segnalato un ora fa?
<Reaper2ff> si
<krabador> Reaper2ff, riapri l'installer
<Reaper2ff> adesso mi chiede l'autentication wifi dopo che ho cliccato sull'installer
<krabador> Reaper2ff, se sei connesso con la lan, non serve
<Reaper2ff> sono in wifi
<krabador> Reaper2ff, solo in wifi?
<Reaper2ff> se vuoi attacco il lan
<krabador> Reaper2ff, hai l'opportunità di connetterti in lan, con il cavo ethernet?
<Reaper2ff> si
<krabador> Reaper2ff, è preferibile, in quanto durante l'installazione installerà aggiornamenti
<krabador> pacchetti lingua
<krabador> e software vari
<krabador> che è meglio vengano eseguiti con una connessione stabile
<krabador> in live non ci si puo' fidare troppo della wi-fi
<Reaper2ff> ok
<krabador> Reaper2ff, adesso chiudi qui, connettiti con la lan
<krabador> Reaper2ff, e poi rientra
<Reaper2ff> ok scusa ma stavo cercandoil cavo
<krabador> ok, l'importante che chiudi qui, prima di cambiare connessione
<krabador> altrimenti non ti fa rientrare subito con lo stesso nicl
<krabador> Reaper2ff, allora, fatto?
<Reaper2ff> sono in lan ora ti stavo aspettando periniziarel'install
<Reaper2ff> ho provato ad aprirlo e mi chiede di conettermi al wi fi
<Reaper2ff> anche se sonoinlan
<krabador> Reaper2ff, lascia stare la wi-fi
<krabador> ci pensi dop o
<krabador> dopo
<krabador> adesso fa tranquillamente partire l'installer
<Reaper2ff> ho fatto partire l'installer e mi chiede lapassword del wi fi
<krabador> Reaper2ff, lascialo perdere
<krabador> Reaper2ff, va avanti senza inserirlo
<Reaper2ff> manon parte l'installer
<krabador> Reaper2ff, screen
<Reaper2ff> krabador, http://imagebin.org/295266
<krabador> Reaper2ff, mi spieghi che cosa ci perdi se fai cancel?
<krabador> clicca in alto a destra , con il tasto destro sulle 2 freccette, e disabilita l'hardware wi-fi
<Reaper2ff> lol l0ho già fatto ma non va l'installer
<krabador> poi fai ripartire l'installer
<Reaper2ff> ok
<Reaper2ff> eccolo
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295268
<Reaper2ff> krabador, ora cosa scelgo'?
<krabador> seleziona di scaricare aggiornamenti ed installare software di terze parti
<krabador> vai avanti
<Reaper2ff> ok
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295270
<Reaper2ff> krabador, ora?
<krabador> fai yes
<krabador> le partizioni devono essere smontate
<Reaper2ff> okfatto
<from_mp3> ciaaa belli
<from_mp3> mi date una mano a creare un disco musicale con k3b?
<krabador> from_mp3, se hai i wav, apri progetto cd musicale, li metti dentro uno per uno, e fai masterizza
<Reaper2ff> krabador, http://imagebin.org/295271 ora?
<krabador> Reaper2ff, adesso hai l'opzione
<krabador> Reaper2ff, non ti appariva prima
<krabador> perchè avevi le partizioni montate...
<krabador> comunque
<from_mp3> ho solo gli mp3 e non riesco
<krabador> adesso fai "something else
<Reaper2ff> ok
<krabador> from_mp3, che ubuntu hai?
<from_mp3> ultima versione
<krabador> from_mp3, ti pesa specificarla, tra cui se a 32 o 64 bit?
<from_mp3> forse basta convertire gli mp3 in wav
<Reaper2ff> krabador, http://imagebin.org/295272 adesso??
<from_mp3> scusa
<from_mp3> no
<from_mp3> ho mint
<from_mp3> mint cinnamon 16 a 64 bit
<krabador> !chat | from_mp3
<ubot-it> from_mp3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> from_mp3, mi spiace
<krabador> Reaper2ff, prendi per il culo?
<Reaper2ff> perchè'??
<krabador> mandi un'immagine con la parte fondamentale coperta dalla chat?
<Reaper2ff> merdanonmene sonoacorto
<from_mp3> ma l'os non centra
<from_mp3> secondo me
<krabador> from_mp3, non c'entra neanche qui
<from_mp3> ok
<krabador> from_mp3, qui si fa supporto ubuntu, è il canale ufficiale italiano di supporto
<from_mp3> ok provo di la
<from_mp3> grazie
<Reaper2ff> krabador, http://imagebin.org/295272
<krabador> Reaper2ff, non ho tempo da perdere
<Reaper2ff> sticazzi scusa ancora
<Reaper2ff> http://imagebin.org/295275
<Reaper2ff> krabador, perdonami ma il mio cervello sta facendo cilecca
<krabador> Reaper2ff, seleziona /dev/sda6
<krabador> clicca poi su change, li in basso a sinistra
<Reaper2ff> ok
<krabador> assegni file system ext4 con journaling
<krabador> assegni punto di mount  /
<krabador> e poi fai installa
<krabador> praticamente dopo ti chiede soltanto di dare un nome ed una password,metti quello che ti pare, ma ricorda la password
<krabador> NON criptare la cartella home, visto che c'è un'opzione per poterlo fare
<krabador> e poi fa tutto da solo
<Reaper2ff> krabor, http://imagebin.org/295277 è giusto??
<Reaper2ff> krabador, è giusto??
<krabador> sisi
<krabador> ancora li stai?????
<krabador> :)
<Reaper2ff> ok ma ora sono come lento come un computer del 95 xD
<krabador> Reaper2ff, dai che è andata
<Reaper2ff> krabador, http://imagebin.org/295278 o no perchè mi è usito questo :(
<krabador> deve apparire
<krabador> faglielo fare
<krabador> clicca su avanti
<Reaper2ff> ok
<krabador> ti avverte solo che se hai fatto male le tue scelte, non funzionerà piu' nulla,
<krabador> e potresti aver iniziato una serie di reazioni a catena
<krabador> che porteranno alla distriuzione dell'intero universo
<Enniorrr> seeera!
<Reaper2ff> lol dai che a questo punto mi può arrivare un infarto xD
<Enniorrr> qualche anima pia? :)
<krabador> Reaper2ff, tranquillo tutto a posto
<krabador> !qualcuno | Enniorrr
<ubot-it> Enniorrr: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Enniorrr> qualcuno che può aiutarmi a installare ubuntu su hp g6?
<Enniorrr> scheda video amd, per intenderci
<Reaper2ff> krabador, http://imagebin.org/295280 help!!!
<krabador> Reaper2ff, puoi andare avanti
<krabador> Enniorrr, allora, hai la iso ?
<Enniorrr> non ancora! è in download!
<krabador> Enniorrr, allora, preoccupati di fare un supporto di installazione
<Enniorrr> c è una versione che da meno problemi?
<krabador> che puo' essere un dvd o una penna usb
<krabador> Enniorrr, fornisci le caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> Enniorrr, se l'hardware non è medievale, o minorissimo, non da problemi
<Reaper2ff> krabador, quindi non devo selezionare sda6 ext 4 /  ??
<Enniorrr> processore intel b690
<krabador> Reaper2ff, quel messaggio non c'entra nulla
<krabador> con questo
<Enniorrr> scheda video amd
<krabador> Reaper2ff, che stai combinando?
<Reaper2ff> niente sono fermo a quello screen
<Enniorrr> poi?
<krabador> Reaper2ff, all'ultima immagine che mi hai mandato, clicca avanti , e clicca installa
<Reaper2ff> ok
<krabador> Reaper2ff, non lo vuoi premere installa?
<krabador> Enniorrr, di ferrari ce ne stanno tante....
<Enniorrr> che caratteristiche devi scrivere? scusa.. ma non sono competentissimo
<krabador> Enniorrr, la scheda video, che amd è?
<Reaper2ff> Krabador, http://imagebin.org/295280 mi è uscito un'altro messagio.
<krabador> Reaper2ff, no, è lo stesso di prima
<krabador> Reaper2ff, se continui su questa linea, puoi anche uscire
<Reaper2ff> vado su avanti
<Enniorrr> AMD Radeon HD 7450M (1 GB di memoria DDR3 dedicata)
<krabador> Enniorrr, quanta ram hai?
<Enniorrr> è un pacco? :)
<Enniorrr> 6gb
<krabador> Enniorrr, beh, no, abbastanza potente
<krabador> Enniorrr, puoi tranquillamente provare l'ultima versione di ubunut
<Enniorrr> sto scaricando proprio quella
<krabador> Enniorrr, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> tieni presente che ci sono derivate, in base all'ambiente grafico che montano
<krabador> che su linux sono diversi
<Enniorrr> il problema è che leggevo, che su hp g6 ci sno dei problemi
<krabador> Enniorrr, di che tipo ?
<Enniorrr> installazione, schermata nera e problemi con la scheda video
<krabador> Enniorrr, incolla qui, il model number completo
<Enniorrr> hp g6-1347el
<krabador> Enniorrr, una volta scaricata la iso , fa il supporto di installazione, una volta fatto potrai lanciare una sessione live
<krabador> per vedere come va il sistema operativo
<krabador> e se fa le cose che deve fare
<krabador> una volta provato, lo puoi installare
<Enniorrr> ho scaricato ubuntu 13.10...
<Enniorrr> può essere mai 100mb??
<krabador> no
<krabador> assolutamente no
<Enniorrr> che strano.. mi si fermato come se avesse finito
<Enniorrr> riprovo
<Enniorrr> consigli kubuntu?
<Enniorrr> io non ci faccio niente, internet e word
<krabador> Enniorrr, non posso consigliarti o meno kubuntu
<krabador> lo devi provare il sistema
<krabador> se ti piace di piu' kde, che sarebbe l'ambiente grafico di kubuntu
<krabador> o unity, che sarebbe l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu
<Enniorrr> il fatto è che nn li conosco..
<krabador> provare è il modo migliore
<Enniorrr> d accordo!
<krabador> Enniorrr, http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<krabador> queste sono immagini di kubuntu
<krabador> Enniorrr, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/
<Enniorrr> voglio chiudere con microsoft!!
<Enniorrr> grazie cmq
<krabador> Enniorrr, di niente, ma ti consiglio, prima di "chiudere con microsoft" di verificare che il sistema faccia tutto quello cche ti serva
<Enniorrr> ah vabè.. al massimo ci ritorno :D
<krabador> Enniorrr, si puo' installare ubuntu a fianco
<krabador> in modo da continuare a tenerl o
<Enniorrr> ho appena formattato con windows
<Enniorrr> a che è vuoto voglio provare a cambiare
<krabador> Enniorrr, ok, allora impegno, e guide
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale
<Enniorrr> ci provo!
<Enniorrr> gentilissimo
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> Enniorrr, c'è tantissima documentazione a riguardo, quella internazionale è piu' completa
<krabador> c'è il forum
<krabador> tante risorse quindi, per risolvere problemi
<krabador> e trovare soluzioni ideali
<krabador> Enniorrr, i videogames originali sono, per il momento un tallone d'achille di linux
<krabador> nonostante molti, possono girare , tramite un software, chiamato wine
<krabador> e steam , ha pubblicato la piattaforma per i suoi giochi, anche per linux
<krabador> diversi titoli non vanno
<Enniorrr> la soluzione è la virtual machine?
<krabador> Enniorrr, la virtual machine ti permette di installare altri sitemi operativi e di usarli dentro ubuntu
<krabador> ma non è come avere un sistema operativo installato in maniera reale
<krabador> le prestazioni sono diverse
<krabador> se installi win in macchina virtuale, non è come un'installazione reale
<krabador> i giochi andrebbero piu' lentamente
<krabador> e di modo
<krabador> moltom
<Enniorrr> riesco a immaginare @.@
<krabador> Reaper2ff, tutto a posto?
<Enniorrr> domani ritorno in chat
<Enniorrr> spero di darti buone notizie
<Enniorrr> buona serata!
<krabador> Enniorrr, buon proseguimento
<deiana> Krabador, finalmente ho finito l'installazione! :D volevo ringraziarti per avermi aiutato, e chiederti scusa se ti ho scassato la minchia per tutto questo tempo xD.
<krabador> hheheheeheh
<deiana> krabador, ps sono (reaper
<krabador> devi essere tranquillo
<krabador> e sicuro di quello che fai
<krabador> altrimenti che ci sta a fare il supporto?
<deiana> lol è che quando si fanno ste cose se sbagli puoi fare dei casini allucinanti
<krabador> infatti, non è bello perdere dati
<krabador> meglio chidere una volta in piu'
<krabador> deiana, hai il dual boot all'inizio?
<krabador> la richiesta di cosa caricare, in avvio?
<deiana> allora appena è finito l'intallazione ho riaviato e dopo ho trovato direttamente xubuntu che mi chiedeva la password
<deiana> adesso non so se era perche avevo appena messo xubuntu cmq se windows è sparito di sicuro non mi metterò a piangere
<deiana> krabador, comunque ora devo andare grazie ancora!
<krabador> deiana, di niente
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<epizefiri> Ave
<epizefiri> Domanda da 00.37 .. Laptop + Monitor esterno (configurazione dual screen) Ubuntu Gnome o Ubuntu con Unity?
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-16
<Soveliss> Ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Soveliss
<ubot-it> Soveliss: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Soveliss> hola kadrador ... posso romperti ancora le scatole un attimo?
<krabador> questo è il canale di supporto, se hai domande , chiedi
<Soveliss> dunque ... l'altra sera abbiamo messo a posto skype che ora funziona meravigliosamente; ora mi chiedevo se volessi far funzionare la cam in una qualunque chat ... che devo fare? Innanzitutto devo utilizzare chrome come browser giusto? Si tratta solo di un problema di flash?
<krabador> "far funzionare la cam in una qualunque chat", va contestualizzato
<krabador> dipende da cosa usa l'erogatore del servizio
<Soveliss> ok, mi spiego ... apro dovisio.it per farti un esempio; mi chiede l'autorizzazione ad utilizzare la webcam, acconsento, ma non compare la mia immagine
<krabador> Soveliss, con quale browser?
<Soveliss> prima provavo con firefox e non mi consente nemmeno di autorizzare la cam; con chrome invece riesco a cliccare Sì nella finestra di autorizzazione, ma poi non compare la mia brutta faccia
<krabador> Soveliss, questo tipo di problematiche purtroppo sono spesso correlate a come impostano il servizio
<Soveliss> ah ok
<krabador> Soveliss, va in impostazioni chrome  ---- avanzate --- privacy --- impostazioni contenuti ---- multimediali
<krabador> vedi se la webcam è selezionata correttamente
<Soveliss> sembra a posto, non era selezionato il microfono e l'ho aggiunto
<krabador> Soveliss, https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<krabador> cosa viene visualizzato qui?
<Soveliss> mi dice che sono a posto ed ho l'ultima versione ... 16.0 ecc
<krabador> puoi scriverla per intero?
<Soveliss> 16,0,0,305 installed
<krabador> Soveliss, cheese funziona, giusto?
<Soveliss> porc ... no
<Soveliss> mi dice che si è verificato un errore nel riprodurre il video
<krabador> chiudi cheese , apri il terminale, scrivi cheese da li
<Soveliss> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10247715/
<krabador> sonne_, c'è qualcos'altro che la sta occupando
<krabador> chiudi tutte le tab del browser ed altri programmi, e rimanda il comando dal terminale
<Soveliss> stesso errore ed ho chiuso tutto ... riavvio un secondo
<Soveliss> riavviando cheese funziona
<krabador> Soveliss, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guvcview/+bug/1033146
<krabador> sembra non essere stato risolto
<krabador> è probabile che prima fosse rimasto in freeze, dopo aver cercato di usarla nel browser
<krabador> e risultasse occupata a cheese
<Soveliss> più che possibile
<Soveliss> ho letto velocemente e pare che sia ancora un bug non risolto
<krabador> Soveliss, prova con firefox
<krabador> anche se la versione è antecedente rispoetto a quella di chrome
<krabador> ma è mantenuta in sicurezza
<Soveliss> con firefox, quando si tratta di dare l'autorizzazione per la cam, nella mini finestra che compare, non mi consente di cliccare sì o nega
<krabador> Soveliss, controlla nelle impostazioni
<Soveliss> mi sto dando del deficiente da solo ... non trovo la scheda dedicata
<krabador> addons --- shockwave flash
<krabador> vedi se è sempre attivo
<Soveliss> installato e sempre attivo
<krabador> Soveliss, http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager06.html
<krabador> selezioni il sito in cui acconsentire sempre
<Soveliss> fantastico ... ho fatto alcuni controlli e funziona ... grazie mille Kabrador!!! :)
<krabador> bene
<akis24> giorno
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<glpiana> ola
<Crispis> ciao sapete se he possibile configurare SSD + 2 HD con Raid1 con ubuntu 14.10 ?
<glpiana> !raid | Crispis prova a vedere qui
<ubot-it> Crispis prova a vedere qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<mcsal> lol  a tutti
<mcsal> ho problemi con la versione 64 bit di ubuntu
<mcsal> nonostante abbia 4 giga di ram e un 1 giga di scheda video si blocca appena dopo mezz ora dall uso
<mcsal> che mi consigliate di fare
<PeppeSR> buongiorno, avevo attivato apache sul lubuntu, dopo 30 secondi crasha tutto linux e riavvio... mi rimane apache sempre attivo nonostante spenga e riavvii  . provo da shell a dare lo stop ma mi da fail.
<PeppeSR> come posso killare il processo?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, come hai provato a stopparlo da shell?
<PeppeSR> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stop
<PeppeSR> comando standard
<PeppeSR> se faccio start mi dice che già è in esecuzione... anche a pc appena avviato O_O
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10252630/
<glpiana> PeppeSR, prova con sudo service apache2 stop
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$ sudo service apache2 stop
<PeppeSR> apache2: unrecognized service
<glpiana> PeppeSR, dammi l'output di ps aux | grep apache
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10252656/
<glpiana> PeppeSR, sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl stop
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$  sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl stop
<PeppeSR> sudo: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: command not found
<glpiana> PeppeSR, come hai installato lamp?
<PeppeSR> dalla guida
<glpiana> PeppeSR, tiro a indovinare quale?
<PeppeSR> era Xampp
<PeppeSR> si
<glpiana> PeppeSR, oki, ci risentiamo quando avrò indovinato
<PeppeSR> aahh pensavo c era una guida non valida e la sapevi già
<PeppeSR> un attimo che la ricerco
<PeppeSR> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ps aux | grep lamp
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10252731/
<glpiana> PeppeSR, sudo /opt/lampp/lampp restart
<PeppeSR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10252761/
<glpiana> PeppeSR, sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stopapache
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$ sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stopapache
<PeppeSR> XAMPP: Stopping Apache...fail.
<PeppeSR> apachectl returned 1.
<glpiana> boh
<PeppeSR> killare il processo?
<PeppeSR> perdona l ignoranza totale , se arresto il pc e riavvio non dovrebbe tornare tutto base
<PeppeSR> ?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, se hai impostato il servizio per avviarsi all'avvio del pc, avviando il pc troverai il servizio attivo
<PeppeSR> allora non basta modificare questo? io cmq non ho fatto nulla di proposito
<PeppeSR> mi pare cmq srtano che non si possa stoppare
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ps aux | grep amp
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$ ps aux | grep amp
<PeppeSR> peppe     4900  0.0  0.0  17024   884 pts/1    S+   10:36   0:00 grep --color=auto amp
<PeppeSR> https://www.apachefriends.org/faq_linux.html
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ma tu sei sicuro che sia in esecuzione?
<PeppeSR> mi dice already running presumo di si
<PeppeSR> glpiana sicuro sarà problema di porta
<Giuseppe699> salve
<Giuseppe699> mi serve un aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | Giuseppe699
<ubot-it> Giuseppe699: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bellu> buongiorno. ho scritto un file bash che vorrei far eseguire in automatico alla connessione della hdmi al mio portatile. non riesco se si può fare ed ovviamente come...
<bellu> ...volevo dire non so so se si può fare...
<grullo> Ciao ragazzi. Ho una macchina con dualboot w8/ubuntu GNOME. In questi giorni ha funzionato tranquillamente, oggi il PC è in boot loop, ovvero, è un quarto d ora che vedo l animazione di GNOME del caricamento.. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<PeppeSR> lubuntu crasha di continuo ... possibile cause?
<Novellino> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> PeppeSR: avvia da recovery e prova opzione per riparare filesystem  se poi hai inserito ppa  serve il ripristino di sistema
<akis24> !ripristino | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> grullo: prova a riavviare se è bloccato e vedi che succede
<PeppeSR> mi cancella i dati?
<Novellino> ho la necessita di traslare l'immagine del monitor a destra ed in basso di qualche centimetro... è possibile?
<akis24> PeppeSR: non ripristina la home  ma i file di sistema
<PeppeSR> ok perfetto
<akis24> Novellino: prova a usare l'opzione " auto " sul monitor e vedi se si sistema
<Novellino> In realta è un TV
<Novellino> collegato tramite HDMI
<Novellino> ok, risolto modificando le impostazioni del Tv
<Novellino> grazie a tutti
<Novellino> saluti
<utente1234567> salve a tutti
<utente1234567> scusate ... ho la 14.10 ... e unity deve aver saputo che mi sta sulle balle ...e si è "oscurato" ...
<glpiana> !dettagli | utente1234567
<ubot-it> utente1234567: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<utente1234567> praticamente gli altri de funzionano
<utente1234567> ma unity una volta partito non mostra la dash e le finestre che riesco ad aprire non hanno margini
<glpiana> !unityreset | utente1234567
<ubot-it> utente1234567: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<utente1234567> problmea di compiz?
<utente1234567> già fatto ... stesso risultato
<utente1234567> aaa no .. non ho resettato compiz pero'
<utente1234567> ho reinstallato unity spianandolo prima e reinstallandolo...
<utente1234567> grazie glpiana !
<utente1234567> provo anche questa ...
<glpiana> utente1234567, disisntallando e reinstallando unity in pratica non hai fatto nulla perchè le configurazioni son rimaste
<utente1234567> si si glpiana mi era sorto il dubbio che il problema non fosse unity ma compiz ... avrò fatto qualche casino spippolando ...
<utente1234567> glpiana, non mi ricordo più una mazza di linux ... sono 5 anni che non ci metto mano ... :P
<utente1234567> okkey ciao a tutti .. proviam .. :P
<roby666> Buongiorno, mi chiamo roberta e sono una nuova utente di ubuntu, molto soddisfatta ma ... in difficoltà
<roby666> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore?
<superstep> !qualcuno | roby666
<ubot-it> roby666: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<roby666> ok, grazie: ho acceso il computer ed ho scoperto che non ho più i simboli corrispondenti ai tasti, come dire che ha cambiato tastiera. Come posso rimetterla a posto?
<superstep> in alto ci dovrebbe essere un quadrato con due lettere dentro (it o en)
<roby666> si, lo vedo
<superstep> ci premi sopra e fai impostazioni inserimento testo
<roby666> ok
<superstep> poi metti lingua inglese, e poi rimetti italiano
<superstep> e' un bug che ancora devono correggere
<roby666> ma devo riavviarlo?
<superstep> no
<superstep> quante lingue hai negli input gestiti?
<roby666> 3
<roby666> italiano inglese e spagnolo
<roby666> ho fatto quanto hai detto
<superstep> ok
<superstep> che tastiera hai?
<roby666> perfetto, è tornato a posto
<superstep> ok
<superstep> se dovesse riaccadere
<superstep> stessa cosa
<roby666> sì grazie, sei stato davvero gentile
<superstep> ciao roby666
<roby666> ciao e grazie ancora
<Smesh> buongiorno
<agarest> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiutino...
<agarest> da un paio di giorni sto provando a fare una live usb da collegare al pc di lavoro e al portatile per avere il mio ubuntu sempre sotto mano ma c'è qualche cosa che non funziona
<asd> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<agarest> ho provato a riscaricare la iso e anche a utilizzare xubuntu ma con il portatile quando si avvia da usb dopo qualche secondo si blocca tutto.
<agarest> che cosa può essere?
<giuse81> buongiorno a tutti
<giuse81> dove posso chiedere consigli sulla risoluzione di un problema?
<Smesh> quì, ma sembra non esserci nessuno.. :\
<giuse81> caspita le ho provate tutte ma non riesco a risolvere
<Smesh> che problema hai?
<giuse81> con skype
<giuse81> la webcam
<giuse81> ubuntu 14 la riconosce ma in nessun modo di avviamento ne terminale ne skype riesco a videochiamare
<Smesh> saranno i driver il problema
<giuse81> ho provato a scaricarli ma non va a buon fine
<Smesh> che ubuntu hai?
<Kijio> re
<giuse81> 14.04lts
<Kijio> riecchime ... compiz ciofeg ... 14.10 le istruzioni del reset di compiz non funziano .. unity down .. nonostante il reinstallo ..
<Kijio> alternative da proporre e suggerire per riattivare unity? ... o meglio che lo lasci in pace .. ?
<loco> !hcat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hcat'
<loco> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Smesh, non c'entrano i driver
<Smesh> ma come mai su ubuntu-gnome avete scelto Angela come nome utente?
<cristian_c> Smesh, ?
<Smesh> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/ubuntu-gnome
<cristian_c> spiegati
<Smesh> negli screen su ubuntu-gnome l'utente Angela
<cristian_c> giuse81, solo con skype rscontri il problema?
<cristian_c> Smesh, lol
<Smesh> come mai?
<Smesh> ha un perchè sta cosa?
<cristian_c> Smesh, chiedi a chi ho postato lo screenshot
<cristian_c> probabilmente un utente di nome Anglea
<cristian_c> *angela
<Smesh> e chi lo ha postato?
<Kijio> scusate ... qualcuno mi può dare una mano per favore con compiz che si inciccia in continuazione ?
<cristian_c> ma qui siamo offtopic
<cristian_c> !chat | Smesh
<ubot-it> Smesh: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Kijio> cristian_c, fatto .. il problema non si risolve ... ma si ripresenta
<cristian_c> Kijio, ma il comando viene eseguito?
<Kijio> cristian_c, ho fatto pure http://askubuntu.com/questions/541005/upgraded-to-14-10-and-no-unity-no-dash ... idem con patate
<agarest> buogniono a tutti, qualcuno mi può dare una mano su una live usb di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> agarest, ho letto
<cristian_c> quale file hai scaricato?
<Kijio> cristian_c, se faccio un resettone di compiz mi esce un errore di compiz .. se vuoi te lo pasto
<cristian_c> Kijio, pasta pure
<cristian_c> !paste | Kijio
<ubot-it> Kijio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kijio> grazie
<agarest> ora sto provando con xubuntu e ho notato che l'avvio della live si blocca appena si accende il led della scheda wifiù
<agarest> *wifi
<agarest> quindi credo che il problema sia proprio quando inizializza la scheda wifi, c'è un modo per disattivarla?
<Kijio> cristian_c, ... apport-retrace mi dice che non riesce ad esportare nulla ...
<cristian_c> agarest, fai una cosa, collega il pc via cavo al router
<cristian_c> riavvia la live
<cristian_c> Kijio, posta una foto
<Kijio> perso il log ... provo a riavviare compiz che si rintilterà con unity-tweak-tool --reset
<Kijio> cristian_c, si si ... aspetto che si rincicci ...
<Kijio> oramai la schermata è persa ..
<cristian_c> lol
<agarest> ok sto facendo
<agarest> fa la stessa cosa, appena si accende il led wifi si blocca
<Kijio> ecco ... non sta intiltando ... ma dai ... mi prende per i fondelli ... hahahah
<Kijio> domanda scema ... ma unity vuole per forza compiz ?
<cristian_c> agarest, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> Kijio, unity è un plugin di compiz
<cristian_c> almeno unity 7
<Kijio> a ecco ...
<Kijio> buono a sapersi ...
<agarest> xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386 (1).iso
<Kijio> e se mi butto su unity in dev? ... magari funziona .. ahhaha
<cristian_c> agarest, ok
<agarest> senza (1)
<cristian_c> agarest, hai controllato l'hash del file?
<cristian_c> Kijio, dev?
<agarest> si, è giusto, anche quando avevo provato con ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> agarest, schermata nera?
<Kijio> cristian_c, le versione in sviluppo di unity .... tanto per farmi del male .. visto che non ci sopportiamo a vicenda ...
<cristian_c> Kijio, non te lo consiglio, proprio perché in sviluppo
<cristian_c> Kijio, ma in live ubuntu va?
<Kijio> cristian_c, per me ho fatto casino con e20 ... però ho "purgato" tutto con ppa-purge ... boo
<agarest> no, rimane la schermata di avvio dove c'è la ruotina che gira ma si blocca appena parte il wifi
<cristian_c> giuse81, no provato
<cristian_c> *privato
<giuse81> cristian c
<cristian_c> Kijio, e20?
<Kijio> cristian_c, si si tranqui .. è compiz ... devo aver mischiato un pò di librerie .. poi si incicciava quando mettevo i driver nvidia prop.
<giuse81> scusate l'assenza
<cristian_c> Kijio, è la tua installazione per utilizzo quotidiano?
<Kijio> con i generici o.s. tutto bene ... fino a che è sparita la dash ed il resto ...
<giuse81> si il problema è solo su skype
<cristian_c> giuse81, non è un problema di driver
<cristian_c> giuse81, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Kijio, generici o.s?
<cristian_c> agarest, puoi postare una foto?
<Kijio> cristian_c, i driver non proprietari nvidia quelli open source (o.s.) ..
<agarest> come faccio per la foto?
<Kijio> agarest, premi stamp
<giuse81> aperto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Kijio, è la tua installazione per utilizzo quotidiano?
<cristian_c> !image | agarest
<ubot-it> agarest: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<agarest> ok arriva
<Kijio> cristian_c, è per un pc casalingo che uso "per il piacere di usare linux"
<cristian_c> giuse81, digita: uname -m
<cristian_c> Kijio, quindi lo utilizzi soltanto per smanettare?
<Kijio> cristian_c, le cose importanti che devono andare sono qgis e libreoffice ...
<cristian_c> non avendo nient'altro di importante
<cristian_c> Kijio, ma sulla stessa installazione?
<Kijio> cristian_c, bè si ... scarico pure ... ma se ho problemi posso accedere via driverwin da winzoz7
<Kijio> cristian_c, se mi si inciccia tutto posso sempre usare la partizione win7 per recuperare i dati importanti ...
<cristian_c> Kijio, mi sembra un approccio del tutto sbagliato
<cristian_c> Kijio, ti suggerisco di crearti una macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> installarci ubuntu e smanettare come più ti piace
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/2250/o0yFwb.jpg
<cristian_c> senza rischi
<cristian_c> cosicché se fai casini, puoi rifare la vm
<Kijio> cristian_c, sulla macchina virtuale ci metto kali per smanettare e provare le scemenze
<cristian_c> agarest, ah, ok, quindi si blocca sulla schermata dello splash
<cristian_c> Kijio, eh, ma su ubuntu fai lo stesso, a quanto pare
<Kijio> cristian_c, su questa box mettevo unity e massimo 2 de per vedere quale era il migliore con qgis
<cristian_c> Kijio, allora crea una nuova partizione per i tuoi test
<Kijio> cristian_c, e20 l'ho messa perchè sono caduto in tentazione ... ahhaha
<agarest> ok, non sapevo il nome della schermata
<Kijio> però non credevo compiz così "deboluccio
<cristian_c> agarest, ok, un attimo
<agarest> cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> Kijio, ?
<agarest> ok, scusa
<cristian_c> agarest, la schermata di splash ti nasconde tutti i messaggi di boot
<cristian_c> agarest, ma c'è un tasto (o combinazione di tasti) che ti mostra al di là della schermata
<cristian_c> cosa viene stampato
<giuse81> fatto mi da: i686
<cristian_c> giuse81, ok
<cristian_c> giuse81, un attimo
<agarest> basta che riavvio la live e tolgo quiet splash
<agarest> ?
<agarest> intanto ho provato e sembra loccarsi su setting up x socket directories
<agarest> stopping system V initialization compatibility
<Kijio> cristian_c, visto che ne stai facendo poche .. mi accodo ... :D ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10256801/
<cristian_c> giuse81, in un terminale, digita: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<cristian_c> agarest, è uno dei modi mi pare, ma c'è un tasto con cui lo fai in tempo reale
<cristian_c> agarest, ma hai detto che vedi soltanto lo splash
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Kijio, cos'è e20?
<agarest> si ma ho provato a riavviare la live e a togliere quiet splash
<cristian_c> elightmenr?
<cristian_c> agarest, dal grub?
<Kijio> si
<agarest> e quindi al posto della splash ora ho quelle scritte
<agarest> si
<agarest> ti mando la foto della schermata?
<cristian_c> Kijio, guarda, ti consiglio vivamente di creare due partizioni
<cristian_c> Kijio, una per l'utilizzo normale di ubutnu
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<cristian_c> Kijio, l'altra per gli esperimenti
<cristian_c> agarest, sì, manda la foto
<Kijio> cristian_c, si si tranquillo ... solo che visto che avevo creato un problema a ubuntu volevo risolverlo ..
<cristian_c> agarest, hai creato la live su usb?
<cristian_c> Kijio, ha poco senso quando si fanno grosse modifiche
<Kijio> poi .. finché va ... va bene .. ci devessere sempre un piano B ... ed un C... ed un D ...
<cristian_c> è meglio ripristinare
<cristian_c> altrimenti perdi tempo
<cristian_c> giuse81, va?
<agarest> si da windows con unetbootin
<Kijio> cristian_c, mettere su e20 non è una grossa modifica ... semmai lo è con le lib e pyton mettere su qgis .. ma se non mi regge qgis ultimo stabile 2.61 è meglio che metta su debian e ubuntu
<agarest> cco la foto http://imageshack.com/a/img661/6692/Dy7JdN.jpg
<cristian_c> agarest, prova anche con universal usb installer
<cristian_c> !usbwin | agarest
<ubot-it> agarest: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Kijio> *che
<cristian_c> agarest, preoccupati anche che la usb sia formattata in fat
<cristian_c> 32
<agarest> avevo provato con quello per ubuntu ma avevo lo stesso problema. poi ho provato con unetbootin ma con lo stesso risultato
<cristian_c> Kijio, il punto è che gli esperimenti non ottengono supporto qui
<Kijio> certo
<agarest> ora controllo la formattazione
<cristian_c> Kijio, se il sistema non viene maltrattato, funziona
<agarest> si FAT 32, l'avevo fatta con persistent da 4Gb
<Kijio> ne sono consapevole ... ma installare librerie derivate per un progetto come qgis sarebbe sbagliato non supportarlo per capire cosa manda in stallo unity
<cristian_c> agarest, su un totale di?
<agarest> 16Gb
<cristian_c> agarest, forse il massimo è 2 GB si persistenza
<Kijio> almeno .. questo è il mio parere .. si intende
<cristian_c> ma non ricordo
<Kijio> il limite della fat32 è 2 gighi ..
<cristian_c> Kijio, non è il canale adatto per affrontare le conseguenze di esperimenti
<agarest> UUI mi dava di default 4Gb, posso riprovare e mettere 2Gb allora
<cristian_c> Kijio, con software non ufficialmente supportato
<cristian_c> agarest, se ti dava 4, ok
<Kijio> cristian_c, qgis è sviluppato da ubuntugis ... più supportato di così
<cristian_c> ripeto, non ricordo con esattezza
<cristian_c> !info qgis
<ubot-it> qgis (source: qgis): Geographic Information System (GIS). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-2build2 (trusty), package size 3857 kB, installed size 14129 kB
<cristian_c> Kijio, quale versione?
<cristian_c> sulla 14.04?
<Kijio> cristian_c, quella ultima di ubuntugis che ti si installa in automatico con il ppa di ubuntugis a seconda della versione ubuntu che hai
<cristian_c> !chat | Kijio
<ubot-it> Kijio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ppa sono cancro
<cristian_c> tranne alcune eccezioni
<agarest> nessun problema. tanto non mi costa nulla, provo a fare 2 gb di persistenza
<Kijio> cristian_c, però per onestà ho il dubbio che a far casino sia e20 ... quindi non insisto
<giuse81> ho provatoo ma posso solo telefonare
<cristian_c> giuse81, il comando cosa fa?
<agarest> windows mi formatta comunque la chiavetta in fat32 con 16Gb, non è un problema giusto?
<Kijio> cristian_c, qgis non potrà che essere usata via ppa ... essendo un progetto a divenire .. semmai le nightly .. quelle sono una roulette ...
<cristian_c> agarest guardo la foto
<giuse81> apre skype automaticamente appena do invio
<Kijio> agarest, il limite della fat 32 è che non puoi trasferire o copiarci dati più grandi di 2 gighi
<cristian_c> agarest, si ferma su quell'ultima riga?
<cristian_c> giuse81, ok
<agarest> yes
<cristian_c> giuse81, un attimo ancora
<Kijio> agarest, intendo SINGOLI file ... non 4400 file da X mega che fanno 3 giga ..
<agarest> Kijio, ah ok, grazie
<cristian_c> agarest, se puoi aspettare qualche secondo...
<agarest> certo, nessun problema cristian
<cristian_c> agarest, sicuro sia la live?
<agarest> in che senso?
<cristian_c> agarest, secondo me è il quiet splash
<cristian_c> che hai rimosso
<cristian_c> agarest, puoi riavviare senza modificare il grub?
<agarest> ok, ora provo
<cristian_c> agarest, cerchiamo di riepilogare
<cristian_c> hai creato una live usb
<agarest> ma non conosco la sequenza di tasti per toglierlo dopo
<agarest> giusto
<cristian_c> agarest, quindi non hai installato niente?
<giuse81> ok
<agarest> nessuna installazione
<cristian_c> giuse81, su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> agarest, ok
<giuse81> il 14.04
<giuse81> l'ultimo scqricqto dql sito
<giuse81> scaricato
<cristian_c> agarest, dovrebbe essere ESC in vari casi
<cristian_c> giuse81, ok
<agarest> ESC non fa nulla
<cristian_c> agarest, con F2?
<cristian_c> giuse81, apri un terminale
<agarest> nulla, ho provato tutti i tasti Fx
<giuse81> ok
<cristian_c> giuse81, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | giuse81
<ubot-it> giuse81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> agarest, allora, invece di rimuovere quiet splash
<agarest> provo a farlo prima che si blocchi
<cristian_c> agarest, dopo quiet splash, aggiungi nomodeset
<agarest> ok
<cristian_c> agarest, ah, prova prima allora
<cristian_c> se non funge, si prova come ho detto adesso
<cristian_c> agarest, e prima di bootare, mi fai vedere la schermata del grub
<agarest> premendo esc appena esce la splash vedo la schermata come quella che ti ho mandato in foto prima
<agarest> ora provo con nomodeset
<cristian_c> agarest, ok, è identica?
<cristian_c> agarest, ok, quindi esc non andava perché si era già bloccato?
<agarest> si identica
<agarest> ora sto provando con nomodeset, qualche cosa sta facendo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> agarest, hai già bootato?
<agarest> si, e si è già bloccato di nuovo appena si è accesa la spia del wifi
<cristian_c> giuse81, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> agarest, fammi vedere la schermata del grub prima di bootare
<agarest> credo che ESC non andasse perchè era già bloaccato, si
<cristian_c> agarest, ma non hai modo di disattivare un momento il wifi?
<giuse81> cristian scusa non ho capito i passi da fare
<giuse81> ah ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> giuse81, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> giuse81, digita: sudo apt-get update
<agarest> il notebook ha un tastino per disattivare il wifi ma viene visto da windows e basta credo
<cristian_c> giuse81, incolli il risultato su pastebin
<agarest> ora ti mando la foto di grub
<cristian_c> agarest, sicuro?
<agarest> credo di si
<cristian_c> agarest, intanto manda la foto
<cristian_c> poi si vede
<agarest> tieni conto che è un tastino scorrevole a molla quindi torna nella posizione iniziale quando lo rilasci, credo sia solo il SO con i driver che vedono quando lo sposto per attivare/disattivare il wifi
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/8808/9VROKE.jpg
<cristian_c> agarest, che pc è?
<agarest> acer extensa 5230
<cristian_c> agarest, quello non è il grub
<cristian_c> agarest, intendo quando premi 'e' e fai le tue modifiche
<agarest> sorry, rifaccio la foto
<giuse81> fatto ho incollato
<giuse81> spero aver fatto bene
<cristian_c> giuse81, posta il link
<giuse81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10257289/
<giuse81> la lingua è in francese
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img661/4822/FxW4Z3.jpg
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> giuse81, sì, ho visto
<cristian_c> agarest, in quella schermata non hai aggiunto niente?
<agarest> no, questa è quella che esce di default
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> agarest, fammi vedere come la modifichi col nomodeset
<agarest> prima avevo tolto quiet splash o aggiunto nomodeset come mi avevi detto tu
<cristian_c> agarest, sbagliato
<cristian_c> avevo detto di non rimuovere il quiet splash
<agarest> no ok, erano due cose separate
<agarest> in un caso avevo provato a togliere quiet splash, poi ho provato ad aggiungere nomodeset lasciando tutto il resto
<krabador> agarest, con universal usb installer, sarebbe tutto piu' facile, unetbootin, non è molto indicato per queste cose
<agarest> l'avevo messo tra quiet splash e -- persistent
<agarest> in effetti si era avviato in odo diverso, con un altra grafica ma si era bloccato nello stesso punto
<agarest> krabador, avevo già provato con UUI ma il problema era lo stesso
<agarest> se preferite riprovo con UUI, non c'è problema
<krabador> agarest, se parte in boot, puoi gestire le opzioni di caricamento, in modo piu' semplice
<Kijio> cristian_c, ho capito dove sta il baco di unity ... che non è un baco ... ubuntuplugin va in conflitto con le librerie git via compiz ...
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/9497/nhasy1.jpg
<agarest> l'immagine sopra è dove si blocca facendo nomodeset ed ESC per togliere la splash
<giuse81> cristian la procedura è giusta?
<giuse81> spero di aver fatto bene
<agarest> in pratica si blocca appena dopo di dove si blocca di solito
<krabador> giuse81, apri il terminale, manda lsusb
<giuse81> fatto
<krabador> !pastebin | giuse81
<ubot-it> giuse81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> agarest, hai qualcosa collegato al pc?
<agarest> ora riprovo a fare la live boot con UUI
<cristian_c> come dispositivi usb, ad esempio
<agarest> no, nulla di collegato apparte il cavo di rete da quando mi hai detto di collegarlo
<cristian_c> agarest, prova anche senza opzione di persistenza, per vedere se cambia qualcosa
<cristian_c> agarest, ok
<giuse81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10257483/
<agarest> ormai provo con persistenza, avevo già dato l'OK, in caso poi provo senza
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:0819 Logitech, Inc. Webcam C210
<cristian_c> giuse81, non è webcam integrata?
<cristian_c> agarest, ok
<giuse81> no è un computer desktop con webcam usb
<cristian_c> ok
<giuse81> con micro incorporato
<cristian_c> giuse81, allora forse ho capito
<cristian_c> qual è il problema
<cristian_c> giuse81, devi andare nelle impostazuoni di skype
<cristian_c> quelle video
<cristian_c> giuse81, cheese la vede , giusto?
<giuse81> si
<cristian_c> giuse81, apri le impostazioni di skyp
<giuse81> la vede anche le impostazioni video di skype
<giuse81> ok
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> giuse81, l'anteprima, giusto?
<giuse81> si
<giuse81> la vede
<krabador> giuse81, allora, sei sicuro di fare "videochiamata" e non chiamata normale?
<giuse81> ma non la riconosce o meglio non la fa attivare al momento della chiamata
<giuse81> si quando chiamo l'icona della videochiamata rimane inattiva
<cristian_c> giuse81, esattamente, cosa fai?
<giuse81> trasparente comne se non fosse presente una webcam
<krabador> giuse81, seleziona "avvia il mio video automaticamente quando sono in conversazione"
<giuse81> apro skype o con terminale o con icona skype e in nessuna funziona
<krabador> dalle opzioni del device video
<giuse81> provo
<krabador> giuse81, una volta settate queste impostazioni
<krabador> chiudi e riapri
<giuse81> fatto ma ancora niente
<cristian_c> giuse81, non erano selezionate?
<cristian_c> giuse81, quali driver stai utilizzando?
<giuse81> no
<cristian_c> giuse81, che pc è?
<agarest> vi sono mancato? :-) ho rifatto la live usb con UUI e avviata. si blocca nello stesso punto in cui si bloccava con nomodeset prima quando avevo fatto la live con Unetbootin
<giuse81> i driver dice
<krabador> agarest, allora, manda in boot, selezioni la lingua, con f2, seleziona nomodeset, cancella quiet splash dalla linea che appare in basso, e manda "prova ubuntu"
<cristian_c> giuse81, intendo i driver grafici
<agarest> ok
<cristian_c> giuse81, apri un terminale
<giuse81> dice: UVC Camera (046d:0819) (/dev/video0)
<giuse81> ok
<giuse81> aperto
<cristian_c> giuse81, digita: lshw -c display | grep driver
<krabador> agarest, hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png  ?
<giuse81> mi dice che devo essere super utilizzatore
<cristian_c> giuse81, non importa, posta pure tutto su pastebin
<agarest> krabador, no non arrivo a quella schermata
<krabador> agarest, di che ubuntu hai fatto la pendrive?
<agarest> infatti non so dove premere F2, non ho modo di scegliere la lingua
<krabador> agarest, quella schermata che ti ho mandato, è la prima che appare , quando si fa la pendrive con universal usb installer
<agarest> xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<agarest> a me non appare quella scermata
<cristian_c> agarest, ok, quale appare?
<krabador> agarest, e cosa appare?
<krabador> agarest, hai formattato la pendrive, quando l'hai rifatta?
<giuse81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10257717/
<krabador> giuse81, sudo
<krabador> sudo prima di quel comando
<giuse81> ah scusa
<cristian_c> giuse81, quindi hai solo una scheda amd
<cristian_c> con driver open
<agarest> foto in arrivo
<agarest> comunque si, formattata da windows e anche da UUI
<Kijio> ciao a tutti
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img633/7923/xxl7xJ.jpg
<krabador> agarest, xubuntu non ha la schermata che ti ho detto
<krabador> agarest, ma con f2 in quel punto , cambi la lingua
<cristian_c> agarest, cosa appare in Advanced options?
<agarest> con f2 il notebook fa un beep e basta, non succede altro
<krabador> agarest, scusami, premi tab
<agarest> in advenced option mi compare solo un scritta back che se do invio mi riporta alla scermata in foto
<giuse81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10257783/
<agarest> se premo tab mi compare il grub in formato testo
<agarest> dove ho il quiet splash ecc
<krabador> agarest, premi esc , vedi se torni al menu precedente, e vedi cosa c'è in advanced options
<agarest> in advanced option mi compare solo back
<agarest> e se premo enter mi torna alla schermata principale
<krabador> ok f6 , nomodeset, e cancella quiet splash
<krabador> dalla linea
<giuse81> si
<agarest> f6 non fa nulla
<agarest> ho fatto il resto intanto
<cristian_c> ok
<giuse81> va bene come hardwer
<giuse81> ?
<cristian_c> giuse81, puoi postare una schermata di skype?
<cristian_c> quella da cui tenti di fare la videochiamata
<giuse81> si
<cristian_c> per capire
<giuse81> ok
<agarest> stessa cosa, si blocca su stopping system V initializzation compatibility
<agarest> con led wifi acceso
<cristian_c> giuse81, sto guardando, comunque
<cristian_c> nel frattempo
<giuse81> ok
<giuse81> cristian come faccio a inviare la foto?
<giuse81> scusami per la mia inesperienza
<cristian_c> !image | giuse81
<ubot-it> giuse81: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> agarest, mmmmm
<agarest> altre idee? non so più cosa fare
<cristian_c> agarest, mi fai vedere la schermata in cui premi f6?
<agarest> la schermata è questa https://imageshack.com/i/hlxxl7xJj
<agarest> ma premendo f6 non fa nulla
<giuse81> https://imgur.com/0tmMZxD,RxqoGQV
<agarest> ho porvato a premere tab e modificare come mi ha detto krabador
<giuse81> scusa ho sbagliato
<giuse81> immagini
<cristian_c> agarest, infatti con universal forse è diverso, e c'è scritto di premere tab
<cristian_c> il vecchio metodo non funge
<cristian_c> giuse81, prova a farla meglio
<krabador> agarest, allora, se scorri con i tasti freccia, i vari menu
<krabador> agarest, appare qualche linea?
<agarest> no, al massimo mi compare una scritta gialla quando scorro sopra Help e basta
<agarest> per gli altri menù rimane tutto uguale
<giuse81> https://imgur.com/z8eQXzg,h8GlC7i,s9OaTAa
<giuse81> ho fatto
<giuse81> si vede abbastanza
<cristian_c> giuse81, cosa trovi sulla freccia grigia?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> quando ci fai clic sopr
<cristian_c> agarest, però non ho capito il meccanismo a molla
<krabador> agarest, fa vedere la schermata che ti appare quando premi tab in corrispondenza della prima voce del menu
<giuse81> trovo chiama, vedi profilo, rinomina, ma non videochiama
<cristian_c> giuse81, ok
<cristian_c> quale versione di skype stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> e come l'hai installata?
<giuse81> sto utilizzando la 4.3
<agarest> foto in arrivo
<giuse81> insallata dal sito skype e poi con rilancio da logitheque
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<cristian_c> giuse81, 14.10?
<giuse81> di ubuntu si
<giuse81> l'ultima
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/4248/xuAOZc.jpg
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/2207/xOiczz.jpg
<agarest> ti ho messo la foto dei pulsantini a molla (a scorrimento) per abilitazione del wifi e bluetooth
<cristian_c> agarest, ma quello è il bluetooth
<cristian_c> ah, il secondo pulsante
<agarest> in pratica se scorro in avanti uno dei 2 per disabilitare il wifi appena lo rilascio torna nella posizione iniziale, a sinistra, per questo credo che il cambiamento lo rilevi il SO e basta
<agarest> esatto
<cristian_c> agarest, ma a cosa serve quel meccanismo?
<agarest> per abilitare e disabilitare il bluetooth e il wifi
<krabador> agarest, nella schrmata del tasto tab, cancella quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset, e premi invio
<cristian_c> giuse81, allora, ho visto, più che la schermata che hai postato, mi interessa quella in cui fai la chiamta
<cristian_c> *chiamata
<agarest> krabador, è quello che ho fatto prima ma si blocca sempre nello stesso posto
<cristian_c> agarest, ma non ha molto senso
<krabador> giuse81, sempre nello stesso posto quale?
<agarest> cristian_c cosa?
<cristian_c> agarest, se lo devi tenere premuto per disabilitarlo, non lo puoi tenere disabilitato
<cristian_c> visto che ritorna in posizione abilitato
<agarest> no, non va premuto, va spostato a destra, poi lui torna a sinistra ma quando lo uso in windows funziona perchè al SO basta vedere che lo sposto, non in che posizione è
<giuse81> si l'ho messa sempre nella stessa pagina
<giuse81> se apri la foto ce ne sono altre tre
<krabador> agarest, sempre nello stesso posto quale?
<cristian_c> agarest, ok
<agarest> sempre qui: https://imageshack.com/i/idDy7JdNj
<krabador> giuse81, allora, se nella schermata di impostazioni skype, la videocamera ti da l'anteprima , la videocamera funziona a tutti gli effetti
<giuse81> purtroppo però non va proprio
<cristian_c> giuse81, ah, ok, quindi tu la fai da qui la chiamata: http://i.imgur.com/z8eQXzg.png ?
<cristian_c> giuse81, se premi il pulsante verde, quale schermata appare?
<krabador> giuse81, quando chiami qualcuno, sotto a sinistra, hai il pulsante videocamera?
<krabador> giuse81, nessuno dei contatti in elenco, sembra essere videochiamabile
<cristian_c> lol
<giuse81> https://imgur.com/Ku0HXw7
<giuse81> si due sono videochiamabili
<krabador> giuse81, l'echo non è video chiamabile
<krabador> mai
<krabador> giuse81, mentre chiami un contatto reale
<cristian_c> giuse81, ok, ora ho visto
<giuse81> ho provato a chiamare quello con video e sempre trasparente
<cristian_c> agarest, visto
<brunocobalto> ciao, se ho dei dubbi su un file di dropbox che mi è stato linkato, con lubuntu posso stare tranquillo o c'è il rischio di beccarsi virus? (sn nuovo di linux)
<cristian_c> giuse81, con la linea barrata?
<agarest> non so più che fare, tra poco devo chiudere, al max ci risentiamo domani
<giuse81> si
<krabador> agarest, quanta ram c'è sul pc?
<agarest> 1,5GB
<cristian_c> giuse81, ok
<krabador> agarest, allora, sempre la prima opzione, premi tab , cancella quiet splash, scrivi nomodeset acpi=off
<krabador> invio
<cristian_c> giuse81, è un dell?
<cristian_c> inspiron
<giuse81> si
<brunocobalto> giuse81, era un sì alla mia domanda?
<giuse81> si scusa
<giuse81> è un dell
<agarest> ormai provo domani, devo scappare, grazie infinite intanto! vi faccio sapere appena provo domani se ci siete
<agarest> Grazie!!!
<krabador> giuse81, allora, togli le opzioni di privacy, nelle opzioni webcam
<giuse81> come faccio per farlo?
<krabador> opzioni, dispositivi video
<giuse81> ma su skype o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> su skype
<cristian_c> giuse81, funza?
<giuse81> no non va ancora
<cristian_c> giuse81, apri un terminale
<giuse81> ok
<cristian_c> giuse81, e digita: rm -R ~/.Skype
<giuse81> aperto
<cristian_c> giuse81, cosa risponde?
<giuse81> sto aprendo
<cristian_c> il terminale?
<cristian_c> giuse81, cosa risponde il comando?
<giuse81> impossibile di cancellare
<giuse81> dice nessun file o cartella
<cristian_c> giuse81, allora: rm -r ~/.Skype
<giuse81> dice uguale
<cristian_c> giuse81, aspetta solo un secondo
<giuse81> si
<krabador> giuse81, ls -la /home/utente/.Skype
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<giuse81> dice: impossibile accedere al nome utente
<krabador> giuse81, deve essere il tuo nome utente
<krabador> "utente" è esempio
<krabador> al posto , ci metti il tuo nome utente
<giuse81> ora per esempio ho provato ad aprire skype e si sono cancellati lo pseudo che avevo memorizato
<giuse81> ok
<giuse81> ho messo ma dice impossibile di accedere
<cristian_c> giuse81, ma quante volte l'avevi digitato?
<cristian_c> la prima volta l'aveva accettato?
<giuse81> una
<giuse81> con il nome utente
<giuse81> la prima era come lo hai trascritto tu
<cristian_c> giuse81, intendo il comando che avevi digitato tu
<cristian_c> *che ti avevo indicato io
<cristian_c> giuse81, comunque , hai fatto il login su skype?
<giuse81> si che mi avevi indicato tu
<giuse81> non ho fatto ancora il login
<cristian_c> <giuse81> ora per esempio ho provato ad aprire skype e si sono cancellati lo pseudo che avevo memorizato
<cristian_c> allora a cosa ti riferisci
<giuse81> si che ho provato ad aprire skype e si sono cancellati lo pseudo e password
<giuse81> prima li avevo memorizzati per l'accesso diretto
<cristian_c> giuse81, ok, fai il login
<cristian_c> quindi hai cancelllato .Skype inizialmente
<cristian_c> come da comando
<giuse81> fatto ma di nuovo come prima
<cristian_c> giuse81, ora come va?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ci si è provato
<giuse81> si
<giuse81> grazie cmq
<giuse81> sei stato paziente e d'aiuto
<cristian_c> giuse81, prova a domandare anche nel forum e Chiedi
<cristian_c> *e sul servizio Chiedi
<giuse81> ok
<cristian_c> ci vuole più tempo
<giuse81> proverò
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> giuse81, facci sapere
<giuse81> speriamo di risolvere
<giuse81> si
<giuse81> buona serata cristian
<giuse81> e grazie ancora
<cristian_c> giuse81, anche a te
<brunocobalto> mi sapete spiegare come funzionare la sicurezza su lubuntu? in che modo bisogna guardarsi da virus ecc rispetto a windows? thx
<krabador> brunocobalto, semplicemente non devi, i virus sono un problema che riguardano windows
<krabador> brunocobalto, da non confondere con le vulnerabilità alle quali tutti i sistemi sono soggetti, per i quali , basta aggiornare costantemente il sistema, per esorcizzare
<gelatina63> buonasera,scusate, ma ogni tanto ho bisogno di voi
<gelatina63> come devo fare per pulire da file e cose inutili, xubuntu 14,04 lite
<krabador> "file e cose inutili" , del tipo ?
<gelatina63> ho installato e poi disistallato chrome, perchè non  andava bene
<gelatina63> e cmq, quando navigo le pagine si bloccano e non caricano piu'
<krabador> gelatina63, disinstallando chrome , non c'è rimasto niente di esso
<gelatina63> e come mai il pc è lento e non caRICA?
<krabador> gelatina63, ubuntu non degenera come windows
<krabador> gelatina63, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<hopkinsss> ciao a tutti
<gelatina63> SI QUESTO LO SO...MA COME FACCIO A SAPERE SE C'È QUALCOSA CHE NON VA?
<krabador> gelatina63, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<krabador> gelatina63, senza grassetto per favore
<krabador> hopkinsss, salve
<gelatina63> è un dekstop, un pò vecchiotto, a cui ho aggiunto 2 schede mem da 16 ram( di mio figliop)
<krabador> gelatina63, apri un terminale, sudo lshw
<krabador> gelatina63, e pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | geheimnis`
<ubot-it> geheimnis`: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | gelatina63
<ubot-it> gelatina63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10259235/
<krabador> gelatina63, anche con 4gb di ram, cpu e prevalentamente vga , sono datate, cosa che condiziona la reattività del sistema
<krabador> gelatina63, cosa di preciso, non parte?
<gelatina63> si blocca quando carico you tube- a volte facebook, e non ricordo, perchè è successo ieri e ho spento perchè ero stanca...
<brunocobalto> @krabador gli aggiornamenti del sistema sono automatici o bisogna farli anche manualmente?
<krabador> brunocobalto, sono automatici, nel senso che ti tanto in tanto il sistema ti chiede di farli
<krabador> brunocobalto, ma puoi sempre farli a mano
<gelatina63> krabador...scusa,  ma per errore ero uscita
<krabador> gelatina63, cosa usi per interner?
<gelatina63> firefox mozilla
<krabador> gelatina63, allora, sudo apt-get install chromium pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> gelatina63, apri poi chromium, e vedi se i servizi che ti servono, funzionano
<brunocobalto> per farli a mano digito sudo apt-get update?
<krabador> brunocobalto, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    , in una sola linea
<brunocobalto> ok thx
<gelatina63> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10259438/
<krabador> gelatina63, che xubuntu hai?
<gelatina63> 14,04lte
<krabador> gelatina63, allora, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<gelatina63> senti, lo risolvo stasera più tardi sto problema, che mi sta arrivando gente
<gelatina63> grazie, se ci sei, a dopo!
<krabador> ciao
<krabador> gelatina63, cerca di chiedere supporto quando sai di avere tempo
<skagliotto> ciao ho un problema con l'installazione di kubuntu
<skagliotto> ciao a tutti ,ho un problema con l'installazione di kubuntu plasma 5
<krabador> skagliotto, kubuntu 14.10 , ha kde4
<skagliotto> durante l'installazione mi da un errore
<skagliotto> kde4 ?
<skagliotto> sono alle prime armi
<skagliotto> ho installato prima ubuntu 14.04.1 ma essendo lento xche ho solo 512 di ram ho provato a mettere kubuntu plasma 5
<krabador> skagliotto, allora lascia perdere kubuntu
<krabador> se hai 512 mb ram
<skagliotto> cosa mi consigli
<krabador> skagliotto, lubuntu
<skagliotto> ho provato a scaricare anche lubuntu ma mi da un errore in fase di installazione ...
<krabador> skagliotto, il che inizia ad indicare eventuali problematiche hardware
<krabador> skagliotto, elenca l'hardware di questa macchina, per favore, con precisione
<cristian_c> skagliotto, prova prima in live
<cristian_c> invece di installare subito
<skagliotto> hp pavillon ze4400
<skagliotto> 512 di ram
<skagliotto> mettendo il cd si apre una schermata viola gnu grub
<skagliotto> mi da alcune scelte tipo : *ubuntu,advanced option,memory test
<krabador> skagliotto, scarica lubuntu
<skagliotto> gia fatto dal sito
<krabador> questa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> il che ti candida a non avere nessuna voce con "ubuntu"
<krabador> ma lubuntu
<skagliotto> è quella che ho gia scaricato
<skagliotto> mi dice "gave up waiting for root device
<krabador> skagliotto, falla partire in live, premi f6, seleziona nomodeset
<skagliotto> e alla fine (initramfs) _
<krabador> cancella la voce quiet splash
<skagliotto> ma quando ?
<skagliotto> mi esce subito la schermata viola
<skagliotto> ho premuto e
<krabador> skagliotto, se ti esce la schermata viola
<krabador> e te lo ripeto
<krabador> non ha i scaricato lubuntu
<krabador> ma ubuntu
<skagliotto> non è perchè è gia installato sulla macchina ?
<skagliotto> ho masterizzato l'immagine .iso su cd tanto è minore di 800 ..
<krabador> lubuntu fa apparire questo http://zo0ok.com/techfindings/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/lubuntu-pae-1.jpg
<skagliotto> ah !
<skagliotto> quello mi usciva con kubuntu
<cristian_c> skagliotto, io non sarei tanto sicuro che hai lanciato lubutnu
<cristian_c> *lubuntu
<krabador> skagliotto, fa un cd con lubuntu, fa partire in boot, in quella schermata, e puo' essere solo solo quella, premi f6, seleziona nomodeset, seleziona la prima voce e premi invio
<skagliotto> sono in download ..
<skagliotto> grz intanto..
<cristian_c> skagliotto, una volta terminato il download controlla l'integrità del file .iso
<skagliotto> ok
<cristian_c> !md5 | skagliotto , seguendo questa guida
<ubot-it> skagliotto , seguendo questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> se combacia  puoi masterizzare la .iso su cd
<cristian_c> !iso | skagliotto
<ubot-it> skagliotto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<skagliotto> come si fa a verificare l'integrità del file iso ?
<cristian_c> skagliotto, te l'ho linkata sopra
<cristian_c> !md5 | skagliotto
<ubot-it> skagliotto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mcsal2015> salve a tutti e buona sera
<krabador> !ciao | mcsal2015
<ubot-it> mcsal2015: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mcsal2015> ho appena finito di installare ubuntu 14.1 32 bit su un i3 con 2 giga di ram
<mcsal2015> ma appena lo lascio acceso un po di ore si blocca e devo riavviare
<mcsal2015> ma non solo succede questo anche quando chiuso sessione e passo ad un altro utente si blocca e devo riavviare
<krabador> mcsal2015, succede se lo lasci acceso a fare nulla?
<mcsal2015> no anche se scarico con torrent succede
<mcsal2015> perche e gia successoa  qualcuno
<mcsal2015> ??????
<mcsal2015> :(
<mcsal2015> ma vedi krabador che anche con lubuntu succede e xubuntu succede lo stesso
<krabador> mcsal2015, nello stesso sistema?
<krabador> pc
<polako22> salve, possiedo un problema con kubuntu. Non riesco a visualizzare qualsiasi contenuto flash e cioe youtube ecc. Possiedo un pc molto obsoleto ma una volta un tecnico mi ha dato una mano e abbiamo risolto problema. Da incapace ho installato l'aggiornamento e il problema è tornato di nuovo
<krabador> polako22, apri il terminale, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> !pastebin | polako22
<ubot-it> polako22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polako22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10261707/
<mcsal2015> no stesso sistema krabador solo le versioni 32 bit
<krabador> mcsal2015, se hai installato gli ambienti grafici, non hai installato i sistemi completi
<mcsal2015> ma durante la installazione dei sistemi ho fatto fare anche gli aggiornamenti automatici
<krabador> mcsal2015, per lubuntu e xubuntu, intendi sistemi separati che hai in questo pc, o hai provato singolarmente, con ognuno?
<krabador> polako22, la cpu non supporta una caratteristica necessaria per flash, ovvero le istruzioni sse2
<krabador> polako22, devi scaricare l'ultima versione di flash per questo tipo di cpu
<polako22> si puo aggirare questo ostacolo ??
<polako22> una volta uno dei vostri tecnici è riuscito ad aiutarmi
<krabador> polako22, scarica questa https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50758594/libflashplayer.so
<mcsal2015> krabador ho provato tutti e tre i sistemi differentemente
<mcsal2015> ma no cambia nulla
<krabador> mcsal2015, manda il pc in standby e vedi se rientra
<mcsal2015> no no rientra si blocca
<krabador> polako22, una volta scaricato, devi copiarlo in sudo /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> polako22, una volta scaricato, devi copiarlo in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<iolpe> Ciao a tutti, il problema è, su lubuntu 14.10, avere tutto lo spazio disco occupato da una home criptata di uno user che non utilizzo più, mentre lo user che adopereo ora non ha praticamente spazio e lavora in /
<iolpe> che mi consigliate?
<krabador> iolpe, di reinstallare senza home criptata
<iolpe> :(
<enziosavio> mcsal2015  hai provato a togliere la pass per rientrare
<iolpe> ma la pass la so...
<iolpe> avevo creato un secondo user per un problema a connettermi
<polako22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10261930/
<iolpe> anzi, sarei ben contento di risolvere il problema del riuscire a connettermi col primo user
<krabador> polako22, devi copiarlo in quella cartella
<krabador> non mandare quella riga
<krabador> iolpe, se non usi quell'utente, elimina la sua home
<krabador> polako22, in che cartella hai scaricato il link che ti ho mandato?
<iolpe> e poi come sposto l'utente che uso ora a lavorare in quello spazio?
<enziosavio> A tiro al bersaglio povero krabador
<krabador> iolpe, dove hai messo la home di cui parli adesso
<krabador> mcsal2015, apri il terminale , sudo fdisk -l , pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | mcsal2015
<ubot-it> mcsal2015: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iolpe> usa la stessa partizione del sistyema /
<krabador> iolpe, lsblk , da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | iolpe
<ubot-it> iolpe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iolpe> ... non è questo pc devo metterci un po' facendo copia incolla vari su chiavetta
<krabador> mcsal2015, il mancato corretto resume del sistema, purtroppo puo' dipendere dal chipset non completamente supportato dal kernel
<krabador> iolpe, se vuoi assistenza, connettiti qui dal pc in questione
<iolpe> ok, sarebbe anche possibile
<iolpe> ma...
<iolpe> se decidessimo che proviamo ad aggiustare il motivo per cui non riesco a connettermi da quel pc con quell'user sarebbe anche meglio
<enziosavio> polako22  devi estrare e copiare solo libflashplayer.so  in  /usr/lib/browser-plugin/  apri il file manager  dal terminale con sudo  e  fai
<krabador> enziosavio, sbagliato
<krabador> enziosavio, lo fai apposta?
<enziosavio> No
<iolpe> ed in questo caso devo necessariamente stare su quest'altro pc
<polako22> l'ho scaricato nella castella download ma non riesco a coppiarlo in un  altra diversa
<krabador> iolpe, quanti problemi ha questo pc di cui stai parlando?
<polako22> non so come mai
<krabador> polako22, apri il gestore file, vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<iolpe> krabador, il problema di cossessione di quell'utente deve essere davvero una cazzatina.... è sparita l'icona delle connessioni di retesulla barra inferiore
<krabador> polako22, premi ctrl l
<pino> buonasera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pino
<ubot-it> pino: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> polako22, copi tutto il percorso, apri il terminale, scrivi cd   e incolli
<pino> avrei una domanda da porre
<krabador> polako22, premi invio
<krabador> polako22, una volta fatto, segnala
<iolpe> non sono più riuscito a rimetterla e ho creato un secondo user per questo motivo
<fabio_cc> !domanda | pino
<ubot-it> pino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> iolpe, quindi se risolvi il problema, poi non hai più motivo di cancellare la home criptata
<iolpe> esatto
<pino> ho dei problemi nell'installare ubuntu su macchina virtuale, ha finito l'installazione e ora si è bloccato durante la "Rimozione dei pacchetti aggiuntivi"
<krabador> pino, non si fa supporto ad installazioni virtuali
<pino> è fermo da 15-20 minuti, pensavo stesse lavorando ma sembra si sia completamente fermano
<pino> ah ok scusate allora, grazie lo stesso. Buona serata
<iolpe> sarebbe la soluzione migliore
<fabio_cc> iolpe, hai detto che l'icona era sulla barra inferiore, usi lubuntu?
<iolpe> si, lubuntu 14.10
<iolpe> attualmente aggiornato
<iolpe> ho provato a mettere tutte le  possibili tra le icone da aggiungere ma quella non c'è...
<iolpe> non è il monitor connessioni di rete ne altro
<iolpe> è quella che quando la utilizzi ti mostra le varie connessioni disponibili, modifica connessioni, reti ethernet, reti wi fi, banda larga mobile, ecc
<krabador> iolpe, apri il terminale , manda nm-applet
<iolpe> ok
<polako22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10262198/
<enziosavio> Scusa  Krabador  ma  sto  guardando  dove Ubuntu installa   libflashplayer.so  e  vedo  che da un post all' altro cambia percorso
<enziosavio> https://www.google.it/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=UF_iVMqtF8SCiAac7ICQAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=libflashplayer.so+ubuntu+site:ubuntuforums.org
<polako22> faccio fatica ad orientarmi in quel modno
<iolpe> mi risponde: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<krabador> polako22, allora adesso scrivi ls -la , e fa sempre un pastebin
<iolpe> ed il terminale resta così
<krabador> polako22, ls -la e invio
<krabador> iolpe, vedi se compare il taso
<krabador> task nella barra
<cristian123> Salve ho un problema.
<polako22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10262242/
<iolpe> il task manager?
<iolpe> quello con tutte le applicazioni in uso?
<krabador> iolpe, vedi se compare il task della rete nella barra
<fabio_cc> !domanda | cristian123
<ubot-it> cristian123: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian123> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con win 8 ma quando avvio ubuntu non mi riconosce il wif
<fabio_cc> cristian123, il wifi?
<iolpe> quello che mi serve no
<cristian123> si
<fabio_cc> cristian123, cliccando in alto a destra sul network manager, hai l'opzione "Abilita il wifi?"
<fabio_cc> scusa, "abilita wifi"
<iolpe> krabador , quello che mi serve no, no c'è quello con proprietà della connessione
<krabador> iolpe, network manager applet, nella barra, ne è uno , e se il wifi funziona, cliccato fa apparire anche la lista delle reti ricevute
<krabador> iolpe, manda uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | iolpe
<ubot-it> iolpe: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<iolpe> ok
<fabio_cc> cristian123, hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<cristian123> no no ho l'opzione
<fabio_cc> cristian123, ok, apri un terminale e dai lspci -k
<polako22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10262242/
<fabio_cc> cristian123, poi metti su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | cristian123
<ubot-it> cristian123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> cristian123, posta anche gli output di ifconfig -a    e di     iwconfig
<krabador> polako22, sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<krabador> polako22, chiudi firefox, lo riapri e provi a vedere se funziona
<cristian123> sono nuovo
<cristian123> cosa è pastebin
<fabio_cc> cristian123, ok ma basta che leggi quello che ti ha scritto il bot
<fabio_cc> cristian123, apri il terminale, dai i comandi, copi il risultato, poi apri la pagina http://paste.ubuntu.com/   e li incolli
<fabio_cc> cristian123, poi qui in canale comunichi l'indirizzo della pagina che ti da pastebin
<cristian123> scusa ma esistono dei driver magari da installare per semplificare la cosa
<iolpe> krabador imgur.com/wRmh4sr
<fabio_cc> cristian123, sto cercando di capire qual è il problema, ma così è difficile
<cristian123> ora ti spiego sto chattando con un  pc e ho ubuntu nell'altro pc
<fabio_cc> cristian123, collegati da quello, se non va il wifi, usa il cavo
<krabador> iolpe, in basso a destra il task c'è , se ci clicchi col tasto sinistro non hai la lista delle connessioni?
<polako22> avendo avuto quel problema con flash e risolvendolo con il vostro aiuto ora non posso piu effettuare una aggionamento qualsiasi?? il problema di flash ritorna ???
<krabador> polako22, allora, con l'aggiornamento di flash, il problema si ripresenterebbe
<iolpe> no, quella è solo proprietà delle connessioni, proprio la finestra che si vede aperta in centro
<krabador> in quanto verrebbe sostituito con la nuova versione che non ti funzionerebbe
<krabador> iolpe, tasto destro e tasto sinistro?
<iolpe> ti faccio uno shot di questo pc così capisci meglio quale mi manca
<krabador> polako22, si puo' configurare in modo che non si aggiorni il flash
<polako22> mi puoi dare qualche dritta per configurarlo
<krabador> si
<iolpe> no, tasto dx mi fa cose che non c'entrano con l'icona... le "proprietà della barra"
<polako22> e cioe non aggiornarlo piu quel flash
<iolpe> ok ora lo faccio e lo carico
<enziosavio> Intanto puoi fare una copia con lo stesso nome + una lettera che vuoi nella stesa cartella
<krabador> polako22, allora dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> polako22, pastebin
<iolpe> imgur.com/AxgcuLb
<polako22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10262594/
<fabio_cc> cristian123, riesci a collegarti dal pc con ubuntu?
<krabador> polako22, echo "flashplugin-installer" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<iolpe> è l'icona con le due frecce alla sx dell'orologio
<krabador> polako22, copialo ed incollalo correttamente nel termiale, e premi invio
<cristian123> non non trovo un cavo riprovo domani grazie siete grandi
<krabador> polako22, in questo modo il flash non si aggiorna piu'
<iolpe> quando è connesso ha le 2 freccie, quando non lo è mostra un monitor
<iolpe> si vede male perchè ho anche dei problemi di visualizzazzione su questo pc con questa scheda video
<krabador> iolpe, sudo lshw -C network
<polako22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10262626/
<krabador> iolpe, iwconfig
<polako22> un programma per collegarsi in desktop remotoper ubuntu??
<fabio_cc> polako22, cosa c'entra con flash?
<iolpe> mm... però uso una chiavetta mobile broathband... e ora è su questo pc
<polako22> perchè ho chiesto un mio amico di aiutarmi
<krabador> polako22, dpkg --get-selections | grep flash
<iolpe> in ogni caso se avvio con l'altro utente che ho creato l'icona c'è e funziona tutto
<polako22> e lui mi ha detto di installare teamviewer per collegarsi in remoto
<fabio_cc> !vnc | polako22
<ubot-it> polako22: Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<krabador> polako22, sudo apt-mark hold flashplugin-installer
<krabador> polako22, ed hai finito
<polako22> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10262708/
<polako22> grazie infinite !!
<krabador> polako22, di niente
<iolpe> ad ogni modo questo e il paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/10262756/
<krabador> iolpe, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<iolpe> .. vuoi ke accenda la scheda wi fi interna?
<iolpe> krabador, non ce l'ho wlan0
<iolpe> no such device
<iolpe> nemmeno se accendo la scheda wi fi
<krabador> iolpe, e vuoi far funzionare una rete wireless senza scheda wireless?
<iolpe> ...no, non è proprio così..
<iolpe> la scheda wirless interna si chiama o eth1 o eth0
<iolpe> l'ho anche accesa
<iolpe> ma quell'icona compare lo stesso quando è  apposto
<iolpe> non mi propone le connessioni se non inserisco la chiavetta usb wind che uso solitamente, ma l'icona compare
<krabador> iolpe, accendi la scheda wireless
<krabador> iolpe, manda rfkill list
<iolpe> ora lo faccio, intanto avevo già copiato questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/10262916/
<iolpe> niente di killato.. 0hd 0sw
<iolpe> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN soft bloked 0 hard bloked 0
<krabador> la wireless funziona, fa partire il pc, con la wireless abilitata, fa poi partire nm-applet
<iolpe> sicuramente funziona... posso anche fare questa prova ma il problema è "solo" far comparire quell'icona
<iolpe> appena installato c'era
<iolpe> e con qualche smadonnamento ero riuscito a far funzionare il tutto... in particolare ho dovuto aggiungere la voce nm-applet all' lxpannel al posto giusto
<iolpe> ma poi dopo uno sfarfallamento video strano, mi sono sparite quasi tutte le icone dalla barra sotto
<iolpe> e non sono più riuscioto a metterla
<brunocobalto> ciao c'è un mod o un comando per spegnimento automatico di lubuntu?
<Carlin0> brunocobalto, spiega meglio cosa ti serve
<brunocobalto> spegnere il pc in automatico con un comando ad una determinata ora
<krabador> brunocobalto, mand shutdown
<krabador> *man shutdown
<krabador> da terminale
<brunocobalto> e per l'ora?
<Carlin0> leggi il man
<Carlin0> che lo spiega
<brunocobalto> ?
<krabador> brunocobalto, con il comando che ti ho segnalato , vedi il manuale, non l'hai mandato, vero?
<Carlin0> brunocobalto, cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<brunocobalto> quindi devo digitare shutdown più l'ora esatta?
<krabador> oppure +m indicando dopo quanti minuti
<brunocobalto> ok grazie mille
<brunocobalto> buenas noches
<giuseppe_82> sera
<krabador> non è piu' facile chiedere qui?
<giuseppe_82> ah sei italiano
<krabador> giuseppe_82, se stai provando ad installare nvidia-96 in un sistema recente, è ovvio non vada
<krabador> giuseppe_82, in che ubuntu stai provando?
<giuseppe_82> pensavo mi stessi prendendo per il culo, noi italiani c'invidiano
<giuseppe_82> :)
<giuseppe_82> pardon hehe
<giuseppe_82> grazie allora e mi scuso
<krabador> abruzzese di poca fede
<giuseppe_82> haha mi stai già nmpappando l'ip?
<giuseppe_82> :D
<giuseppe_82> ecco perchè odio irc
<giuseppe_82> :)
<krabador> giuseppe_82, in ubuntu 12.04, puoi ancora tranquillamente usare nvidia-96
<krabador> giuseppe_82, sarà supportata ancora qualche anno
<giuseppe_82> ho un pc vecchio e ho provato con lubuntu 14.10
<giuseppe_82> ho installato l'ultimo kernel e ho ricompilato
<krabador> giuseppe_82, è che è xorg a non supportare quel driver nvidia
<giuseppe_82> infatti
<giuseppe_82> l'ultimo supportato è il 1.12
<krabador> giuseppe_82, o usi una distro recente, ma con xorg 1.12, e nvidia 96
<giuseppe_82> però ho trovato questo sito
<krabador> oppure usi per esempio lubuntu 12.04
<giuseppe_82> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/utopic
<giuseppe_82> credi che sia un build per ubuntu utopic
<giuseppe_82> '
<giuseppe_82> ?
<giuseppe_82> può essere?
<giuseppe_82> mi dicono che nvidia non supporta più le agp
<giuseppe_82> può essere?
<iolpe> rieccomi krabador
<iolpe> scusa ma mi era caduta la connessione
<giuseppe_82> allora sono fregato, la mia gigabyte GA-7VAXP laposo buttare nel cesso
<krabador> giuseppe_82, pressochè tutte le agp sono andate
<giuseppe_82> doh!
<iolpe> e poi ho avuto un inghippo
<krabador> giuseppe_82, ci sono in vendita ancora alcune
<krabador> che possono andare
<giuseppe_82> sempre nvidia?
<krabador> giuseppe_82, si
<krabador> sia nvidia che ati
<krabador> giuseppe_82, l'nvidia 6200 si trova ancora, agp
<krabador> ed ha un driver nvidia supportato
<giuseppe_82> ottimo, quanto può costare?
<krabador> il driver  	304.88
<krabador> sulla quarantina di euri
<giuseppe_82> minkia così tanto?
<giuseppe_82> mi stofumando sotto torno subito
<giuseppe_82> ci sei tra 5 min?
<krabador> per un po' sto quii
<giuseppe_82> hai guardato quell'url che ho appena postato?
<giuseppe_82> speravo che qualche pazzo avesse pakkettizzato il driver legacy per i nuovi kernel ma mi sbagliavo1
<giuseppe_82> compilato volevo dire
<krabador> giuseppe_82, i pacchetti disponibili in quel link sono per 12.04
<krabador> e lucid lynx
<krabador> puoi vederli cliccando su "overview"
<iolpe> krabador , ho riavviato con la scheda accesa ma il problema è sempre lo stesso
<krabador> giuseppe_82, non è una questione di pacchettizzazione, ma di supporto al server grafico
<krabador> iolpe, lubuntu 14.04 o 14.10 ?
<iolpe> dimmi come fare ad esserne certo...
<giuseppe_82> fammi capire la gpu è sempre quella, che cosa cambia? il problema è xorg dici
<krabador> giuseppe_82, se xorg non supporta un driver, qualcuno deve far si che xorg lo faccia
<giuseppe_82> appunto. il problema è che delle vecchie schede come la mia a nvidia on frega + un cavolo!
<krabador> giuseppe_82, o, al contrario, qualcuno dovrebbe modificare il driver , per supportare versioni successive di xorg
<krabador> giuseppe_82, il driver in questione, è chiuso
<krabador> se non ci lavora nvidia non puo' lavorarci nessunno
<krabador> giuseppe_82, geforce4 mx , a sono di 15 anni fa
<giuseppe_82> ekko appunto speravo che qualcuno l'avesse fatto, mi sembra che anche nouveau c'abbia dato a mucchio, tra un pò le nv18 saranno inutilizzabili1
<krabador> giuseppe_82, non si puo' pretendere che l'hardware sia supportato in eterno
<giuseppe_82> si ma è una cazzata per me è contro la politica stessa di unix
<giuseppe_82> è come se mi dicessero di cambiare scheda video
<giuseppe_82> anzi
<krabador> giuseppe_82, mi dispiace
<giuseppe_82> proprio la mainboard1
<giuseppe_82> !
<krabador> ma hai frainteso molto della politica unix
<giuseppe_82> (vsto che le agp nn sono quasi + supportate)
<krabador> unix non significa che non si debba andare avanti
<krabador> poi unix non è la filosofia sulla quale si basa linux
<giuseppe_82> andare avanti non vuoldire dimenticarsi del "vecchio"
<giuseppe_82> pensa che il mio proc non supporta la tecnologia sse2
<iolpe> scusa krabador , c'è una stringa ke posso digitare su terminale per sapere se ho il 14.04 o il 14.10 ?
<giuseppe_82> ho dovuto scaricare una versione vecchia sia di flash che di chrome
<krabador> iolpe, come mai non ti ricordi?
<giuseppe_82> l'unico che la supporta è firefox ma è lento da morire
<giuseppe_82> cmq
<krabador> andare avanti non significa dimenticarsi del vecchio, prima che il vecchio diventi un peso
<giuseppe_82> la differenza tra nouveau e nvidia si nota molto
<giuseppe_82> ?
<krabador> giuseppe_82, quella scheda, è talmente poco prestante, che non si puo' notare
<krabador> giuseppe_82, solo per il 3d le differenze son marcate
<giuseppe_82> mi scoccia che i video su youtube ma anche quelli in streaming vadano molto a scatti
<giuseppe_82> i file .avi si vedono da dio
<krabador> giuseppe_82, l'opensource non si dimentica del vecchio, come dici tu, a tal punto che il nouveau ancora te le fa supportare, se gli nvidia-96 non vanno,la colpa è solo di nvidia
<giuseppe_82> divx e qualsivoglia video
<krabador> ne' di unix
<krabador> ne di linux
<krabador> spero sia chiaro
<krabador> iolpe, lsb-release -a
<krabador> iolpe, da terminale
<iolpe> tnk
<giuseppe_82> meno male infatti
<krabador> giuseppe_82, in ogni caso, puoi sempre usare lubuntu 12.04 , supportata fino a 2017 , ed usare gli nvidia-96
<krabador> o crearti una distribuzione linux, con xorg 1.12 ed usare tranquillamente gli nvidia-96
<giuseppe_82> ma ke ver di xorg monta?
<giuseppe_82> si almeno per vedere se c'è differenza
<giuseppe_82> avrei un'altra domanda, oddio in realtà sarebbero molto più di una ma nn voglio stressarti troppo
<iolpe> lsb_release -a 14.04.1
<giuseppe_82> ho messo systemd come init principale
<krabador> giuseppe_82, 1.11.3
<giuseppe_82> come faccio ad aggiungere un .service relativo ad un programma installato?
<giuseppe_82> ok grazie
<krabador> giuseppe_82, va creato il file in una cartella specifica
<giuseppe_82> strano però che non ci sia già
<giuseppe_82> mi riferisco ad hdparm
<giuseppe_82> è installato ma systemd non lovede
<krabador> giuseppe_82, man systemd.service
<giuseppe_82> thx
<giuseppe_82> conosci per caso qualche tweaks per migliorare le prestazioni del pc? ho installato preload e l'ho configurato by myself, sembra migliorare moto le prstazione
<krabador> /etc/systemd/system
<krabador> giuseppe_82, monta /tmp e /home/utente/.cache in ram
<krabador> giuseppe_82, se ne hai abbastanza
<giuseppe_82> ho un 1 gb
<krabador> allora non puoi
<giuseppe_82> pochi?
<krabador> un'operazione del genere, puoi farla solo se assegni almeno 400M a testa
<krabador> al che non avresti niente
<giuseppe_82> ok
<giuseppe_82> /etc/systemd/system cosa?
<krabador> la cartella per .service
<giuseppe_82> in realtà io ce li ho in /lib/systemd/system/
<giuseppe_82> è uguale !
<giuseppe_82> cmq chrome è molto + veloce come browser
<giuseppe_82> rispetto a firefox intendo
<giuseppe_82> pekkato per i video in streaming che vanno un pò a rilento
<krabador> giuseppe_82, sono 2 cartelle diverse
<giuseppe_82> sisi
<giuseppe_82> devo leggermi una guida a systemd
<giuseppe_82> l'ho appena messo
<krabador> iolpe, 14.04 ha avuto all'inizio il problema di non avere nm-applet in caricamento automatico, e serviva metterlo a mano tra le app in avvio
<krabador> giuseppe_82, ubuntu non lo supporta ancora
<krabador> giuseppe_82, e in debian ha diviso in 2 gli sviluppatori
<iolpe> si, l'ho messo infatti
<giuseppe_82> dici che sarebbe meglio tornare ad upstart?
<iolpe> l'avevo aggiunto io su lx pannel
<krabador> iolpe, con 14.04.1 il problema è stato arginato
<iolpe> ma il problema dell'icona sparita è successo dopo
<iolpe> inizialmente c'era
<iolpe> poi avevo smanettato sulla barra x aggiungere alcune cose
<krabador> giuseppe_82, systemd è un'evoluzione per la parallelizzazione dei processi, ma in contesti come quello desktop, non ha molto senso
<iolpe> e d'improvviso mi erano sparite un sacco d'icone
<iolpe> alcune le ho ritrovate ma quella non la riesco ad aggiungere più
<iolpe> tuttavia quando ho creato un nuovo user questa compare normalmente
<giuseppe_82> devo andare ti ringrazio molto ci rivedremo
<krabador> iolpe, allora, puoi cancellare il contenuto della /home/utente/.config
<giuseppe_82> grazie per le dritte
<giuseppe_82> ciao!
<krabador> buonanotte
<iolpe> sudo nano /home/utente/.config e svuoto completamente il file?
<krabador> no
<krabador> iolpe, cd /home/utente/.config, dove "utente" è il tuo nome utente
<iolpe> ok, e poi
<iolpe> idea!
<krabador> iolpe, sudo rm -R *
<iolpe> quindi cancellerei tutto il contenuto di quella cartella, giusto?
<iolpe> ricorsivamente
<krabador> iolpe, si, con il riavvio, si ricrea da solo in default
<iolpe> ok, posso farlo * a fine stringa va messo?
<krabador> iolpe, prima di farlo
<krabador> iolpe, sei nella cartella?
<iolpe> però, senti sta idea che mi sta venendo... se copiassi la cartella .config dell'altro user? quello che funziona tutto?
<krabador> non va
<iolpe> ok
<krabador> iolpe, linux non funziona con lo scotch
<iolpe> allora dimmi... vado nella cartella e... cosa volevi sapere?
<krabador> iolpe, se sei dentro quella cartella
<krabador> altrimenti cancelli dati sbagliati
<iolpe> si si ok... devo mettere l'    *   a fine stringa?
<krabador> sudo rm -R *
<krabador> invio
<iolpe> ok
<krabador> al che riavvii
<iolpe> tra poco so dirti che succede
<marekeffe> buona sera
<krabador> salve marekeffe , chiedi
<marekeffe> ho installato da poco kubuntu
<marekeffe> e ho problemi ad installare pacchetti
<krabador> marekeffe, apri il terminale sudo apt-get install quellochetipare
<marekeffe> volevo installare gestore pacchetti muon
<marekeffe> ho seguito varie guide
<marekeffe> ma alla fine dell'intallazione
<krabador> marekeffe, c'è muon in kubuntu
<marekeffe> mi appare una schermata blu sul terminale
<marekeffe> e mi riporta a un sito microsoft che parla di licenze
<krabador> marekeffe, puoi mandare uno screenshot?
<krabador> !image | marekeffe
<marekeffe> è come se non avessi i permessi
<ubot-it> marekeffe: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-17
<krabador> marekeffe, lo fai premendo il tasto stamp
<marekeffe> sì scusami, ma sto con un altro pc in chat
<krabador> marekeffe, rientra qui con quello
<marekeffe> http://www.microsoft.com/typography/fontpack/eula.htm
<marekeffe> ecco questo è alla fine del messaggio
<iolpe> mitico :))) ce l'abbiamo fatta :)
<krabador> iolpe, perfetto
<marekeffe> appare questo link
<krabador> marekeffe, puoi accettare
<marekeffe> e riporta quello che c'è scritto nella schermata
<krabador> marekeffe, premi tab , e selezioni yes
<iolpe> ora gli sto dando un riavvio per sicurezza ma dovrebbe essere tutto ok
<krabador> marekeffe, è una delle cose che appare, quando installi kubuntu-resttricted-extras
<marekeffe> :/ non sapevo che dovevo premere tab
<marekeffe> e non riuscivo ad accettare
<marekeffe> sono un imbecille
<krabador> marekeffe, tranquillo, disorienta molti
<marekeffe> grazie krabador
<krabador> di niente
<iolpe> sembra tutto ok, grazie 1000
<krabador> iolpe, di niente, buon sistema, puoi rimuovere l'utente che hai fatto in piu'
<krabador> la relativa /home/utente
<iolpe> beh, a sto punto ne aprofitto, per un altro piccolo inghippo/ dubbio
<krabador> e stai apposto o
<iolpe> si certo, prima mi copio quei pochi dati che ho li e poi lo cancello
<iolpe> cmq, siccome ho appunto 2 pc e una connessione a bite limitati, per risparmiare sul traffico degli aggiornamenti
<iolpe> ho tentato di copiare tutto il contenuto della cartella archives da uno all'altro
<iolpe> ...anzi non ho tentato, l'ho fatto
<iolpe> poi ho digitato sudo apt-get upgrade
<iolpe> nel dubbio anche sudo apt-get update
<iolpe> e, gia che c'ero sudo apt-get install wine
<iolpe> alla fine non ho fatto nulla xkè quando mi chiedeva se procedere e scaricare chiedendo S n dicevo n
<iolpe> in quanto appunto non ero connesso
<iolpe> ma la procedura secondo te può essere giusta?
<krabador> beh, allora
<krabador> si puo' manutenere un sistema che non ha connessione ad internet, scaricando tutti i pacchetti da un pc connesso
<krabador> mettendoli in pendrive ,e installandoli nell'altro
<krabador> pero' la cosa va impostata
<iolpe> krabador, e tardi e non voglio rubarti altro tempo...
<iolpe> mi sei già stato di grande aiuto, magari la prox volta vedo di capire questa cosa
<krabador> iolpe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Use_apt-offline
<krabador> segui questa
<krabador> ti spiega con precisione
<krabador> cosa fare
<krabador> per poter aggiornare il sistema , scaricando i pacchetti da un altro computer
<iolpe> grazie mille... vedo che è in inglese ma intanto provo a capirmi con questa
<iolpe> magari un'altra sera ne parliamo se ci sono problemi
<krabador> iolpe, la logica di base è facile
<iolpe> cmq mi sto intrippando molto con questo s.o. e anche scuriosando per i forum sono riuscito a concludere bene diverse cose
<krabador> iolpe, con un comando fai fare la lista dei pacchetti in un file
<iolpe> che alla fine anche se non sapendone molto è di fondo uno scopiazzare
<krabador> iolpe, con un altro comando , nel pc connesso, lui verifica i pacchetti che ti servono e te li scarica in un file
<iolpe> ti da soddisfazzione riuscire
<krabador> iolpe, con un terzo comando, installi i pacchetti nel tuo pc
<iolpe> e poi sono convinto che ... "copiando, s'impara" :)
<iolpe> si, ho capito....
<krabador> molto facile
<iolpe> in quest'ultimo periodo stavo tentando di portare avanti di pari passo gli aggiornamenti e gli eventuali programmi istallati su entrambi i pc
<iolpe> ma alcune volte trovavo qualche difficolta proprio perchè, come dicevi, linux non funziona con lo scocth
<krabador> iolpe, da un lato bisogna sbatterci un po' il muso
<krabador> per imparare
<iolpe> ora seguirò questa guida e dovrei trovarmi bene... purtroppo ho un limite con l'inglese
<iolpe> e tanta roba la si trova appunto solo in inglese... :(
<krabador> iolpe, c'è tanta documentazione in italiano
<krabador> non disperare
<krabador> !wiki | iolpe
<ubot-it> iolpe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> cerca sempre sul wiki
<krabador> sul forum
<krabador> ma prevalentemente , vieni qui nel canale di supporto irc :D
<krabador> iolpe, se hai spazio , fatti una partizione, per metterci un sistema per gli esperimenti
<iolpe> eh.. ma credimi che per alcuni problemi "rari" non trovi niente tradotto
<krabador> iolpe, o se le macchine sono recenti, fai una macchina virtuale
<iolpe> la cosa più recente che ho qui è il mouse wirless...
<iolpe> che però ha la pallina e non il laser :)
<krabador> iolpe, se puoi , fatti una partizione, ci fai dentro tutti gli esperimenti
<krabador> contemporaneamente alla consultazione delle guide/manuali
<krabador> iolpe,
<krabador> <krabador> contemporaneamente alla consultazione delle guide/manuali
<iolpe> è un ottimo modo sicuramente
<krabador> scusa
<krabador> iolpe, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<iolpe> cmq va lentissimo il mio firefox... puoi dirmi il comando da terminale per testare la velocità... sono quasi convinto il problema sia di mozzilla ma vorrei provare anche a vedere la velocità di connessione
<iolpe> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/index.html  non l'ha ancora aperto è!
<krabador> iolpe, apri firefox, vai su www.speedtest.com
<yarid> ciao :)
<krabador> !ciao | yarid
<ubot-it> yarid: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<yarid> si potrebbero salvare anche delle guide-chat ??? ;)
<krabador> yarid, questa chat è consultabile tramite il log
<krabador> !log | yarid
<ubot-it> yarid: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<yarid> ok grazye
<yarid> stupendo, lol
<yarid> a marzo altri ubuntu-phone ???
<krabador> yarid, il meizu, presentato probabilmente al mwc di barcellona
<krabador> yarid, l'mx4 , in versione ubuntu
<yarid> wow
<yarid> se anche quello in flash ... io 2016, lol
<krabador> "e anche quello in flash ... io 2016, lol" ovvero?
<yarid> che non sono io molto flash ;) cmq meglio tardi che mai !!!
<krabador> yarid, bq è già uscito
<gnubbetto> ciao a tutti, ho appena aggiornato a ubuntu 14.04 lts e al primo avvio mi sono apparsi diversi mesaggi d'errore in merito a xulrunner 1.9.1 , come posso risolvere? lo disinstallo e reinstallo o come fixo il problema?
<krabador> yarid, il meizu era per natale, ma l'azienda ha posticipato anche la versione principale, che è appena uscita
<krabador> yarid, ed adesso esce la versione ubuntu
<yarid> si ha un buon prezzo ... il meizu costa di + ma ha + hw , giusto ?
<krabador> yarid, si, è un facia alta
<krabador> *fascia
<krabador> gnubbetto, sei in grado di riportare gli errori di cui parli ?
<gnubbetto> no sorry, erano 2 finestre genereiche d'errore di sistema
<krabador> gnubbetto, hai eseguito gli aggiornamenti di una 14.04 , oppure sei saltato da una precedente versione ubuntu?
<gnubbetto> quando ho fatto l'invia il report è venuto fuori che si trattava di  xulrunner 1.9.1
<gnubbetto> dalla 12.04 lts alla 14.04 lts
<krabador> gnubbetto, apt-cache policy xulrunner
<krabador> !pastebin | gnubbetto
<ubot-it> gnubbetto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gnubbetto> N: Unable to locate package xulrunner
<gnubbetto> N: Unable to locate package xulrunner
<gnubbetto> N: Unable to locate package xulrunner
<gnubbetto> non lo trova
<gnubbetto> doh sorry, non volevo copiarlo 3 volte xD
<iolpe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> gnubbetto, xulrunner non è disponibile per ubuntu 14.04
<iolpe> krabador , http://paste.ubuntu.com/10264802/
<iolpe> ci vedi qualcosa di strano nella prima riga?
<gnubbetto> ok, ma allora l'errore che mi ha dato quando ho avviato il sistema?
<krabador> iolpe, che cosa mi hai postato?
<iolpe> non riesco ad incollare 'na roba...
<krabador> gnubbetto, per questo ti ho chiesto se potevi postarli
<iolpe> è che ho provato ad installare speedtest
<krabador> iolpe, www.speedtest.net
<krabador> vai nel sito
<iolpe> che da web non riuscivo a fare la prova
<krabador> fai il test della linea da li
<iolpe> ...non riesco
<krabador> gnubbetto, dmesg | grep xul
<iolpe> cmq l'ho installato ma quando provo ad avviarlo mi risponde che c'è un errore nella prima riga di quel file che ho postao
<iolpe> ahhhh.. ok
<iolpe> mi sa che prima mi avevi lincato speedtest.com
<krabador> iolpe, si, ho sbagliato, .net , non .com
<krabador> errore mio
<iolpe> cmq siccome sono paranoico stavo temendo che il file che ho installato fosse modificato per poter far danni... ripeto solo paranoia mia ma se volesi darci un okkiata mi sentirei più tranquillo
<gnubbetto> provo a riavviare, e sto giro salvo i mesaggi d'errore se meli da ancora
<iolpe> 6,62 mbps in download e 1,59 in upload... ping 69ms
<krabador> stai messo piu' che bene
<iolpe> vuol dire che c'è qualche problema col browser allora xkè a volte va normale ma spesso non cammina proprio
<iolpe> cmq quel file l'ho cancellato tutto usando sudo nano e ora mi sento + transuillo :)
<iolpe> tranquillo
<iolpe> beh dai, ti ringrazio di tutto
<iolpe> e buonanotte
<krabador> iolpe, se quel file non ti serve
<krabador> sudo rm file
<iolpe> ora ti saluto che voglio provare a riavviare firefox x vedere se cambia qualcosa prima di spegnere tutto
<krabador> con file in cui c'è il percorso del file
<krabador> e lo cancelli
<iolpe> ok
<krabador> iolpe, siti come ansa.it per esempio , come vanno ?
<iolpe> sarebbe stato + veloce, comodo e intelligente... infatti ho fatto diversamente :)
<iolpe> lentino...
<iolpe> lo ha aperto ma sta ancora caricando delle foto
<iolpe> praticamente ha terminato ora di girare
<krabador> ed è la connessione wireless?
<iolpe> no, chiavetta wind
<iolpe> banda larga mobile
<krabador> beh, è un problema wind
<krabador> il bitrate di picco , puo' non corrispondere alla velocità effettiva di navigazione
<iolpe> si... ma c'è una cosa che mi ha sempre lasciato perplesso....
<iolpe> dovrebbe scrivere G3 o G4 o almeno Hsped o umts
<krabador> iolpe, con 6,62 mbps sei in pieno 3g
<iolpe> ah ok
<iolpe> questo mi toglie il dubbio
<iolpe> grazie
<iolpe> vuol dire che mi scrive GSM ma in realtà è un'altra cosa
<iolpe> grazie ancora
<krabador> di niente
<iolpe> buonanotte e buone cose
<iolpe> ciao
<krabador> grazie, anche a te
<krabador> buonanotte
<Ivanone> Buongiorno, non mi funziona vlc come posso fare?
<Ivanone> ho installato da terminale vlc e ora se inserisco un dvd non me lo legge..
<glpiana> ola
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti... piccolo problema: ho recentemente installato il kernel 3.18 su ubuntu 12.04, e c'è un problema che non riesco a risolvere, da quel momento: quando, per inattività, si spegne il monitor, al momento dell'awake il monitor si riaccende (riesco a vedere la schermata, anche se a fatica), ma la luminosità rimane a  zero e la devo riportare manualmente a livello...
<glpiana> neramarea, motivo del cambio di kernel?
<neramarea> glpiana il 3.2 non mi faceva sfuttare i driver b43 per un modulo bcm43228
<glpiana> neramarea, e dove hai preso il 3.18?
<glpiana> è la versione che monta la versione in fase di sviluppo, per questo te lo chiedo
<neramarea> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10269669/
<neramarea> ora però vedo che è uscito il 3.19 stabile...
<glpiana> neramarea, sai che qui non c'è supporto per pacchetti presi al di fuori dei repository ufficiali
<neramarea> mh, sì, glpiana, a dirti il vero ero convinto di averlo preso da una fonte ufficiale.
<glpiana> neramarea, ppa = fonte non ufficiale
<neramarea> forse per la fretta... comunque, da dove la prendo una versione ufficiale?
<glpiana> neramarea, anzitutto i repository di precise ti danno la possibilità di provare il 3.11. l'hai usato? da lo stesso problema di incompatibilità tra le due schede di rete?
<neramarea> la risorsa minima richiesta da 'sta broadcom era il 3.17...
<neramarea> non ho considerato versioni minori
<glpiana> neramarea, allora continua a usare quello che hai messo e considera di passare poi ad aprile a vivid (15.04)
<neramarea> :-( la vedo dura, staccarmi dalla 12.04... ormai siamo come fratellino e sorellina...
<neramarea> cmq, in soldoni, la domanda è: può dipendere proprio dal kernel, questo comportamento anomalo della sospensione, o è una coincidenza?
<glpiana> neramarea, stiamo parlando di sospensione o di standby del monitor?
<neramarea> standby, scusa
<neramarea> cioè, il monitor è attivo, ma non illuminato
<glpiana> neramarea, e parliamo di un portatile o di un fisso?
<neramarea> portatile of course
<glpiana> neramarea, che scheda video monta?
<neramarea> dovrebbe essere un'integrata intel
<neramarea> come te lo mostro?
<glpiana> neramarea, lspci | grep -i vga
<neramarea> confermo vga compatible controller
<glpiana> neramarea, dai, copia sta riga
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10269873/
<ExPBoy> :(
<glpiana> neramarea, riavvia il pc: al menu di grub premi "e", cerca la riga con le parole quiet splash e aggiungi in fondo: acpi_backlight=vendor
<glpiana> poi premi ctrl+x o F10 per avviare con sta modifica. vedi come si comporta
<neramarea> glpiana ho il timeout grub impostato a 0
<neramarea> premo "e" mentre carica o devo modificare il timeouyt?
<neramarea> *timeout
<neramarea> in ogni caso, non sarà la fine del mondo, se ogni tanto devo dare alt+f6 per "riaccendere la luce"... provo a fare come dici tu, ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> neramarea, per visualizzare il menu di grub premi il tasto shift quando il pc si riavvia
<neramarea> ok glpiana grazie
<agarest> buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di 2 aiutini
<glpiana> !aiuto | agarest
<ubot-it> agarest: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<agarest> ok, allora, dovrei aggiungere il comando nomodeset acpi=off sull'avvio di xubuntu da usb, come devo fare
<glpiana> agarest, devi aggiungerlo in maniera definitiva o devi solo provarlo?
<agarest> definitiva
<glpiana> agarest, sulla usb hai una installazione vera e propria o l'hai creata conq ualche sofwtare?
<agarest> fatta con UUI e persistenza
<glpiana> agarest, dammi qualche minuto che vedo una cosa
<agarest> ok, grazie mille
<agarest> seconda domanda intanto, se provo a connettermi al serve interno mi compare questo: There are no VFS modules available that can handle this connection
<agarest> devo installare quelche pacchetto per potermi connettere ad un server di rete?
<neramarea> glpiana non ha funzionato
<glpiana> agarest, da quel che vedo è forse possibile farlo, ma rischiamo di rovinare la chiavetta
<PeppeSR> salve, ho reinstallato lubuntu sul pc ma ora non parte pi\ nulla.. magari il boot loader rotot_
<agarest> ah, ok allora lasciamo stare, lo scrivo a mano, non è un grosso problema
<agarest> glpiana, ah, ok allora lasciamo stare, lo scrivo a mano, non è un grosso problema
<PeppeSR> glpiana  buongiorno
<agarest> per il discorso di connessione al server di rete invece, come posso fare?
<agarest> questo modulo vfs devo installarlo io a parte?
<glpiana> agarest, come cerchi di connetterti al server?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, non è mai partito dopo l'installazione?
<agarest> ho provato con gestore files e con tux commander che è quello che poi userei spesso
<PeppeSR> ho fatto partenza da live , installa lubuntu su quella gi' esistente cancellando programmi file ecc ecc ....poi mi ha chiesto il riavvio e non parte
<agarest> da tuxcommander faccio network, open connection e ho inserito l'indirizzo del server ma mi da l'errore
<PeppeSR> si blocca con un trattino alla partenza
<glpiana> agarest, sudo apt-get install tuxcmd-modules
<glpiana> PeppeSR, stessa versione che avevi installato in precedenza?
<PeppeSR> si , fatto dallo stesso pennino
<glpiana> PeppeSR, strano che una volta abbia funzionato e ora no. prova a reinstallarlo
<PeppeSR> ci sarebbe anche win nel pc, penso si sisa confuso con quello perche' la partenza e' dal disco 1 con win
<neramarea> glpiana ho provato anche così, ma non va... strano...
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10270453/
<glpiana> PeppeSR, allora, resettiamo tutto, riparti da capo e spiagmi tutto per bene, perchè io non so cosa hai tu sul tuo pc
<PeppeSR> ho 2 HD uno con win l altro con lubuntu in teoria
<glpiana> neramarea, perchè strano? era un tentativo. nessuno ha detto che avrebbe per forza funzionato
<agarest> ottimo, sembra funzionare! Grazie mille!
<glpiana> agarest, :))
<PeppeSR> nel primo deve restare win nel secondo voglio un lubuntu vergine
<neramarea> glpiana ma significa che il kernel è "incompatibile"?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, al boot prova a scegliere l'altro hard disk per il boot
<PeppeSR> ok
<PeppeSR> a tra poco
<glpiana> neramarea, se l'unica cosa che non va bene è lo schemro scuro dopo lo stand by non parlerei di incompatibilità
<neramarea> appunto... però prima funzionava... non capisco perchè lo schermo si riattivi, ma a luminosità settata a zero...
<PeppeSR> glpiana cambiando l hd di boot mi è partito lubuntu
<PeppeSR> quindi penso debba solo sistemare il bootloader per la scelta iniziale
<neramarea> glpiana sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 f4.b=FF regola solo la luminosità all'avvio, vero?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, se hai cambiato l'ordine di boot dal bios sei già a posto, sempre che grub ti mostri anche windows
<PeppeSR> non me lo mostra
<glpiana> neramarea, non ne ho idea
<glpiana> PeppeSR, apri un terminale
<PeppeSR> yes
<glpiana> PeppeSR, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> PeppeSR, mettici anche l'output di: mount
<PeppeSR> devo fare quindi anche sudo mount?
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10270533/
<glpiana> PeppeSR, no, solo mount senza sudo, altrimenti avrei scritto: sudo mount
<PeppeSR> spe lo rifaccio
<glpiana> no lascia
<glpiana> PeppeSR, scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<glpiana> PeppeSR, poi scrivi: sudo update-grub PeppeSR poi metti l'output su pastebin
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10270577/
<glpiana> pessimo
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<PeppeSR> ok
<PeppeSR> glpiana sto riavviando un attimo che ho installato roba, torno a breve
<gigirock> ciao a tutti , sono in 14.10 e devo installare un pacco .deb che invece e' in 14.04 cioe' trusty e non unicorn , come faccio ? scarico a manina ?
<cristian_c> gigirock, è compatibile?
<cristian_c> comunque, prova scaricando il deb
<gigirock> cristian_c, che sara' compatibile lo scopriremo solo vivendo, come si fa a manina ?
<cristian_c> gigirock, da packages.ubuntu.com
<gigirock> ecco quello mi mancava cristian_c
<cristian_c> gigirock, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/unity-webapps-qml
<cristian_c> ma ci sono molte dipendenze
<cristian_c> e probabilmente non corrispondono le versioni
<gigirock> cristian_c, che versione stai runnando
<cristian_c> io? trusty. Perché?
<gigirock> vai nella dash e scrivi webapps
<cristian_c> gigirock, ehm, non sto utilizzando unity, ma per queste cose , parliamone in -chat
<gigirock> cristian_c, k
<yarid> ciao
<gigirock> !ciao | yarid
<ubot-it> yarid: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<PeppeSR> salve, come si scarica un pacchetto direttamente dal repository? ... mi serve skype
<yarid> devi attivare dei repo ... quelli indipendente
<yarid> da software ed aggiornamenti
<yarid> e scrivere sudo apt-get install skype nel terminale
<PeppeSR> io vorrei quello del repository come consigliato nel wiki
<yarid> oppure andare in questa pagina http://goodies.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<giuseppe_82> raga ho attivato il bootlogd ma il file è sempre praticamente vuoto. come mai? ho bisogno di vedere i servizi avviati durante il boot. grazie!
<yarid> giuseppe_82 puo' aiutare il file syslog dentro /var/log ?
<giuseppe_82> si ma non ci sono i servizi avviati al boot. posso ovviare con initctl. è strano, il problema è sorto dopo un upgrade
<giuseppe_82> credo sia un bug!
<yarid> ops non so'
<giuseppe_82> root@giuseppe-GA-7VAXP:/home/giuseppe# sudo initctl list| grep -i log
<giuseppe_82> rsyslog start/running, process 540
<giuseppe_82> non è questo il demone
<giuseppe_82> ?
<brunocobalto> ciao come faccio a capire se un link è sicuro o meno? un link così secondo voi è sicuro? http://g-m-ltd.com/index.php/tractors/massey-ferguson-6160.html
<glpiana> !chat | brunocobalto
<ubot-it> brunocobalto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giapom> buongiorno, dovrei aggiornare il java almeno alla versione 7 come posso fare?
<gigirock> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<gigirock> giapom, segui la guida cmq installi la java oracle ?
<giapom> si
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Oracle allora ancora meglio questa guida | giapom
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti,ho salvato il suono di avvio di BT5 in .mp3 e l'ho convertito in .ogg Il file l'ho salvato nella cartell /usr/share/sounds/ ma mentre se provo a dare l'anteprima del file dalla cartella,il suono si avvia,se lo imposto come suono dalle impostazioni di sistema lo stesso suono non si avvia...da che può dipendere?
<gigirock> LoZioNe, chi e' il proprietario dei file sound di sistema ?
<LoZioNe> gigirock Root
<cristian_c> LoZioNe, parli di ubuntu?
<LoZioNe> il percorso l'ho seguito dalle imp.di sistema di kubuntu
<gigirock> LoZioNe, e anche il tuo file .ogg lo copi come root
<cristian_c> ok
<LoZioNe> si cartella aperta come root
<gigirock> LoZioNe, intendo dire chown file.ogg
<LoZioNe> si tutto root
<LoZioNe> hocontrollato adesso
<LoZioNe> devo tipo dargli anche i permessi al mio User?
<LoZioNe> EDIT: Risolto ;)
<gigirock> che cosa era LoZioNe ?
<LoZioNe> ho dato i permessi in lettura anche agli altri e adesso si avvia
<LoZioNe> ^^
<gigirock> LoZioNe, avrai dato i permessi a tutta la cartella cmq tutto e' bene cio' che finisce bene
<LoZioNe> gigirock, no solo al file
<LoZioNe> non trovo invece il suono per l'uscita di kubuntu
<Zombie2> salve, il sistema non si avvia...
<glpiana> Zombie2, qualche dettaglio per cortesia
<Zombie2> che tipo di dettagli?
<Zombie2> sistema in uso?
<glpiana> Zombie2, diciamo che la frase "il sistema non si avvia..." non dice nulla, se non che il sistema, appunto, non parte. ma non sappiamo se è una nuova installazione, se il sistema è mai partito, se funzionava, in seguito a cosa ha smesso di farlo....
<Zombie2> nuova installzione, re installato 3 volte, stesso problema
<Zombie2> nuov installazione, reinstallato piu volte
<glpiana> Zombie2, da live funziona?
<Zombie2> non ho provato
<glpiana> l'hai provato? o subito installato?
<Zombie2> installato subito
<glpiana> ecco, male. andrebbe provato prima di installarlo
<glpiana> hai altri sistemi sul pc in questione?
<Zombie2> posso provare subito
<glpiana> ok
<Zombie2> no, nessun altro
<Zombie2> precedentemente c era su lubuntu e andava benissimo
<Zombie2> sistema in uso: amd athlon x2 ql 64 geforce 8200m g 3gb ram
<Zombie2> sta caricando il cd
<Zombie2> scusami per l ignoranzae grazie per l aiuto
<Zombie2> piu che non parte rimane a una schermata arancione
<Zombie2> sta partendo la live
<glpiana> arancione? che versione di ubuntu è?
<Zombie2> ci mette un po
<Zombie2> 14.04
<Zombie2> scaricata oggi
<Zombie2> l ultima quindi
<Zombie2> la live sembra non partire
<giuseppe_82> bounjour a tout le monde
<Zombie2> live non parte, riprovo
<giuseppe_82> raga qualcuno può darmi una mano con bootlog? non mi logga più niente
<Zombie2> con la live schermo nero, sembr non muoversi da li
<Zombie2> ecco la schermata arancione chd mi da problemi anche nella live :(
<glpiana> Zombie2, fai sta prova, da live
<Zombie2> la live non parte
<Zombie2> schermo arancione come nell installazione
<glpiana> Zombie2, per riavviarla, prova ctrl+alt+canc (se non dovesse fare nulla fai ctrlèaltèf1 e poi ctrl-alt-canc
<Zombie2> ctrl alt f1 funziona
<glpiana> Zombie2, poi al riavvio della live, premi un tasto in modo da visualizzare il menu di avvio. quindi premi F6 e seleziona l'opzione nomodeset
<Zombie2> esce una specie di terminale
<glpiana> Zombie2, se con nomodeset parte interveniamo sull'installazione, altrimenti passa a un'altra versione che non richieda grafica forte come unity
<Zombie2> ehm mi esce un terminale dopo la pressione dei suddetti tasti
<Zombie2> versione 14.10 mi correggo
<glpiana> Zombie2, lo so, e ti ho detto di premere ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare
<Zombie2> lo leggo in questa specie di terminale
<Zombie2> rebootato
<Zombie2> dovevo premerlo 5 volte
<Zombie2> sta riavviando
<Zombie2> dopo aver riavviato sono sulla schermata dove chiede se provare o installare
<Zombie2> cosa faccio?
<glpiana> Zombie2, schermata con grafica dove puoi usare il mouse?
<Zombie2> si, quella dove si sceglie se installare o provare
<glpiana> Zombie2, io ti avevo scritto di fare altro. leggi sopra per cortesia, non farmelo riscrivere
<Zombie2> rifaccio
<Zombie2> dove devo premere f6??0
<glpiana> Zombie2, appena avvii il sistema, dopo i messaggi del bios, premi un tasto qualunque in modo da interrompere il caricamento e mostrarti un aserie di voci
<Zombie2> mi è uscita una schermata
<xjonny2013x> ciao atutti
<glpiana> Zombie2, ecco, premi F6
<Zombie2> ci  sono 5 opzioni
<Zombie2> nomodreset?
<glpiana> Zombie2, ti ho scritto quale scegliere
<xjonny2013x> sono nuovo tente ubuntu 14 ed ho un problema, sarei lieto se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi
<glpiana> !aiuto | xjonny2013x
<ubot-it> xjonny2013x: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Zombie2> premuto, l ha marcato, poi che devo fare?
<glpiana> Zombie2, premi esc, quindi premi invio con la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare" selezionata
<Zombie2> fatto, si sta avviando
<xjonny2013x> ok , dopo aver installato picprog lo visualizzo in ubuntu software center come programma installato ma non riesco ad aprirlo
<gigirock> xjonny2013x, che e' picprog ?
<gigirock> !info picprog
<ubot-it> picprog (source: picprog): Microchip PIC serial programmer software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1-3 (trusty), package size 61 kB, installed size 214 kB
<xjonny2013x> si proprio questo
<gigirock> uao roba da anni 80 xjonny2013x
<xjonny2013x> e si ma ancora molto util e
<gigirock> xjonny2013x, ma lo lanci dal terminale ?
<xjonny2013x> si
<xjonny2013x> lo installo correttamente
<Zombie2> sto ancora avviando la live
<Zombie2> sembra funzionare
<glpiana> xjonny2013x, mi sa che è un programma da riga di comando, senza interfaccia grafica
<glpiana> Zombie2, quindi è partita la grafica correttamente adesso?
<Zombie2> con pochissimi kb che interfaccia vuoi xD
<Zombie2> parte sempre quella schermata arancione
<Zombie2> che diamine
<Zombie2> ma il disco ancora gira
<Zombie2> speriamo
<xjonny2013x> sono ingorante in materia come lo lancio se è da riga di comando?
<gigirock> xjonny2013x, premi ctrl alt t
<ugone> xjonny2013x, apri un terminale e da  /usr/bin/picprog
<Zombie2> niente nkn va la live
<ugone> oppure picprog --help
<gigirock> ma xjonny2013x la porta seriale c'e' sul tuo pc ?
<xjonny2013x> ho un adattatore usb com
<Zombie2> aiuto
<glpiana> Zombie2, prova allora con una versione con interfaccia meno impegnativa per le risorse, tipo kubuntu xubuntu o lubuntu
<gigirock> mmmh xjonny2013x esiste anche la versione usb del programmer
<Zombie2> :(
<xjonny2013x> picprog --help  mi dice comando non trovato
<Zombie2> ho una 0.5 mega non so se mi spigo
<xjonny2013x> versione usb del programmer?
<Zombie2> !help picprog
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'help picprog'
<glpiana> Zombie2, non posso farci nulla
<gigirock> http://usbpicprog.org/ | xjonny2013x
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/cb3bMIi | xjonny2013x
<Zombie2> grazie lo stesso
<xjonny2013x> https://launchpad.net/~fransschreuder1              arrivato  a questo punto cosa devo scaricare ?
<gigirock> ma xjonny2013x dal terminale non vedi niente ?
<gigirock> xjonny2013x, dal terminale scrivi picp poi premi tab .... cosa vedi ?
<xjonny2013x> ok
<gigirock> ok cosa ? xjonny2013x
<xjonny2013x> ho fatto un schermata
<gigirock> eh mandacela
<xjonny2013x> si piu inviare in chat?
<xjonny2013x> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Av24wu5vS2S6fFoyFaep
<gigirock> xjonny2013x, perfetto funziona.....
<xjonny2013x> come lo uso da terminale ?
<xjonny2013x> non si dovrebbe aprire un interfaccia grafica ?
<xjonny2013x> come gli altri programmi?
<gigirock> no xjonny2013x quella versione e' da command line
<xjonny2013x> cioè?
<gigirock> xjonny2013x, devi scrivere i parametri dal terminale tipo picprog --device=picf16141 --input-file=filetarokko.hex
<xjonny2013x> ok grazie ho capito
<gigirock> http://picpgm.picprojects.net/ | xjonny2013x
<xjonny2013x> questo è con interfaccia grafica
<xjonny2013x> grazie sei molto utile
<xjonny2013x> cavolo anche questo eè a riga di comando cmq grazie
<Fabrizio_Actis> ciao a tutti, sono nuovo ed ho bisogno di aiuto
<Fabrizio_Actis> funziona che basta scrivere e premere invio?
<gigirock> !doimanda | Fabrizio_Actis,
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'doimanda'
<gigirock> !domanda | Fabrizio_Actis,
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_Actis,: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fabrizio_Actis> ok. Non riesco ad installare la mia stampante multifunzione brother pur seguendo la guida wiki. Credo sia un problema di URI.
<Fabrizio_Actis> è corretto scrivere l'URI così: lpd://169.254.145.221/binary_p1; perchè mi segnala errore?
<gigirock> Fabrizio_Actis, dubito che il tuo pc possa accedere all'indirizzo 169.254.145.221 perche' avra' la maschera 255.255.255.0 e ip 192.xxxxxxx
<Fabrizio_Actis> si giusto..quindi quando il tooldrive mi chiede l'indirizzo della stampante cosa devo scrivere?
<gigirock> Fabrizio_Actis, sul pannello della stampante dovresti mettere a mano un ip valido
<Fabrizio_Actis> sul pannello della stampante leggo nel menu/rete/Wlan/TCP-IP:169.254.145.221 ,non va bene?cosa vuol dire valido?
<gigirock> Fabrizio_Actis, ma la stampante e' wifi ?
<Fabrizio_Actis> si
<superstep> Fabrizio_Actis, la tua stampante deve avere un indirizzo che corrisponda per la rete di broadcast
<superstep> se la tua rete ha un indirizzo 192.168.35.x, la tua stampante allora deve avere un ip 192.168.35.0-255
<superstep> il tuo pc non puo' contattare quell'indirizzo
<Fabrizio_Actis> forse inizio a capire..
<superstep> nella tua rete c'e' un server dhcp?
<Fabrizio_Actis> il mio indirizzo di rete è quello del modem allora, 192.168.1.1
<superstep> si chiama router
<Fabrizio_Actis> ok
<superstep> il tuo router lo ha il server dhcp?
<Fabrizio_Actis> E' il router della telecom di alice, credo proprio di si.
<superstep> ok, allora nelle impostazioni di rete della stampante metti che prende automaticamente l'indirizzo
<superstep> e' marcato con la signa DHCP
<superstep> sigla*
<superstep> poi vai nel pannelo di controllo del router e cerca la macchina in rete, di solito l'hostname rispecchia il modello, ti conviene preservare quell'indirizzo ed utilizzare quello per contattarla
<Fabrizio_Actis> ok sto provando
<Fabrizio_Actis> ok, ho settato DHCP nella stampante ho riavviato la stessa ed adesso l'ip è cambiato, in 192.168.001.235
<superstep> ok, ovviamente quando lo vai a mettere ometti gli 0 prima
<superstep> 192.168.1.235
<Fabrizio_Actis> ok, riprovo subito la procedura di installazione dei driver di stampa con quell'indirizzo..
<superstep> ok
<Fabrizio_Actis> lpadmin: Il device-uri "socket://lpd://192.168.1.235/binary_p1" non è valido.
<Fabrizio_Actis> di mezzo c'è uno swich...cambia qualcosa?
<jester-> sera
<Guru33> Salve
<Guru33> volevo chiedere un'informazione, siccome ho provato a masterizzare un cd audio in mp3 con xbuntu
<Guru33> ho usato xfburn mi fà tutta la procedura di scrittura
<Guru33> ma il cd rimane vuoto o incompleto
<jester-> Guru33: the best è k3b
<Guru33> sarebbe??
<jester-> Guru33: sarebbe il tool per masterizzare di kde
<jester-> ma funza in tutti gli ambienti, bassta installarlo
<Guru33> sto scaricando k3b
<jester-> se pensi che sia il tool il problema e non mp3 ciucco
<Guru33> ma si può masterizzare anche brani in mp3?
<jester-> Guru33: non è che mi insnda di creare cd musicali ma k3b ha tutte le funzioni
<jester-> intenda*
<Guru33> jester, adesso provo, quindi i 2 programmi predefiniti di xbuntu li posso eliminare dato che non funzionano??
<jester-> Guru33: occhio che non trascinino mezzo xubuntu
<Guru33> nooo
<masterizzazionre> salve
<masterizzazionre> volevo chiedervi una cosa
<krabador> !ciao | masterizzazionre
<ubot-it> masterizzazionre: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<masterizzazionre> ma perchè non riesco a masterizzare un semplice cd audio mp3 con k3b?
<masterizzazionre> krabador_, ma perchè non riesco a masterizzare un semplice cd audio mp3 con k3b?
<masterizzazionre> krabador
<krabador> masterizzazionre, audio mp3, selezioni modalità cd rom, metti dentro i files, chiudi la sessione di masterizzazione
<masterizzazionre> krabador, ma l'ho fatto.. non mi masterizza nulla
<krabador> da dove prendi i files?
<krabador> hai i permessi per quei files?
<krabador> masterizzazionre, sicuro che il masterizzatore funzioni?
<masterizzazionre> ma certo
<krabador> masterizzazionre, stai usando un riscrivibile consumato?
<masterizzazionre> no
<krabador> sono un po' le domande a cui bisogna dare una risposta
<masterizzazionre> le canzoni li ho convertite e scaricate tramite you tube
<krabador> masterizzazionre, apri un terminale , scrivi ls -la /percorso/cartella
<masterizzazionre> so ok
<krabador> masterizzazionre, dove percorso cartella è il reale percorso cartella
<krabador> dove hai i files
<masterizzazionre> comando non trovato con il terminale
<krabador> masterizzazionre, hai indicato il percorso giusto?
<arsenico> ciao
<arsenico> ragazzi mi potreste aiutare?
<arsenico> ho un problemino con ò'istallazionne di ubuntu da usb
<krabador> arsenico, quale problema?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buonasera a tutti :)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> qualcuno mi spiegherebbe come spostarmi nel terminale su una particolare cartella? se digito cd /nome cartella mi dice File o directory non esistente...
<enziosavio> destro sulla cartella apri il terminale qui
<alexxxxxxxxxx> come scusa?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok
<alexxxxxxxxxx> non me la dà come opzione...
<enziosavio> http://www.linuxguide.it/command_line/linux_commands_it.html#3
<krabador> enziosavio, per favore, rispondi soltanto dando un consiglio diretto, che puoi spiegare
<krabador> non postando link non ufficiali canonical/ubuntu
<enziosavio> il problema è  quello io so come fare  , è che non son bravo a spigarlo
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma io ho fatto quel comando, cd /Documenti ma non mi ci va
<krabador> perchè se metti la barra prima
<krabador> ti riferisci ad una cartella che stia nella /
<krabador> non c'è /Documenti
<krabador> ma /home/user/Documenti
<krabador> alexxxxxxxxxx, con ls, e invio, vedi dove ti trovi
<alexxxxxxxxxx> hai ragione, era la barra l'errore, ora ci sono ;)
<krabador> !comandi | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<alexxxxxxxxxx> è che sto imparando a programmare in C, partendo proprio dalle basi per bambini e seguendo la guida pernsavo di dovere includere la barra
<krabador> !chat | alexxxxxxxxxx
<ubot-it> alexxxxxxxxxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ok ;)
<alexxxxxxxxxx> grazie, ciao ciao
<Ninni> Ciao a tutti
<Ninni> Ho installato ubuntu ma non parte piu' windows 7 che avevo lasciato in dual boot, come si fa a vedere se e' rimasto qualcosa dei dati che avevo ??
<enziosavio> sudo fdisk -l  nel terminale e posta in  pastebin
<roberto> salve
<Guest52338> ho il seguente problema
<Guest52338> ho installato ubuntu 14, dopo aver riavviato il pc dopo l'installazione il sistema operativo riconosce e capta le reti wifi, ma quando spengo il pc e lo riavvio scompare completamente l'icona delle reti wifi in alto a destra
<Guest52338> non è un problema di scheda wifi perchè ho provato anche con una scheda usb
<enziosavio> Ma il wifi  funziona ?
<giuseppe_82> buonasera!
<GhiroWolf88> Salve
<GhiroWolf88> Ho bisogno di un piccolo chiarimento riguardante l'installazione di Ubuntu. Spero di essere nella sezione giusta
<Maurlo> Salve a tutti, ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 14.04, ho collegato il mio cell, un nokia lumia 610, e' stato riconosciuto come hdd esterno e mi e' stato possibile prendere musica e foto... fin qui tutto bene, ora se riprovo a collegarlo (sempre tramite cavo usb) il cellulare viene letto come hdd esterno ma risulta vuoto...
<Maurlo> Salve a tutti, ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu 14.04, ho collegato il mio cell, un nokia lumia 610, e' stato riconosciuto come hdd esterno e mi e' stato possibile prendere musica e foto... fin qui tutto bene, ora se riprovo a collegarlo (sempre tramite cavo usb) il cellulare viene letto come hdd esterno ma risulta vuoto...
<Carlin0> Maurlo, posso immaginare che il problema nasca dal fatto che probabilmente l'hai scollegato senza smontarlo o espellerlo prima ma non so come potresti sistemare la cosa ... non mi intendo di cellofoni
<Maurlo> si perche' in realta' mi e' cascato xd
<giuseppe_82> raga per il mio vecchio...ma molto vecchio pc su cui ho installato lubuntu, quale session manager mi consigliate, openbox-session o lxsession?( di default ho lxsession) qual'è il + leggero? Come window manager di default monto openbox anche perchè è l'unico che attualmente è installato. E visto che ci sono, come display manager c'è qualcosa più leggera di lightdm?? Grazie!
<nilo83> Ciao a tutti
<nilo83> vorrei installare ubuntu sul pc Hp di un amico appena comprato, che ha un windows 8 inutilizzabile. Ho preparato quindi una chiavetta con Unbootin ed all'avvio del boot mi da un errore del genere: this product is covered by one or more of the following patents
<nilo83> con una serie di numeri a seguire..
<nilo83> di coneguenza non riesco ad installare ubuntu, sapreste aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema?
<nilo83> grazie
<nilo83> *Unetbootin
<nilo83> nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-18
<akis24> giorno
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<PeppeSR> giorno! lubuntu mi chasha fisso appena apro LAMPP
<PeppeSR> avvio+ firefox crasha ... al riavvio trovo già lampp attivato e non c'è modo di stopparlo ...
<PeppeSR> glpiana
<PeppeSR> mi aiuti? :(  a sistemare almeno il bootloader così posso tornare ad aprire almeno win?
<PeppeSR> help -ripristino grub
<PeppeSR> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<PeppeSR> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<PeppeSR> !glpiana
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'glpiana'
<PeppeSR> un aiuto per ripristinare il bootloader? non riesco a farlo con le guide
<PeppeSR> !install
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'install'
<PeppeSR> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<PeppeSR> !grup
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'grup'
<PeppeSR> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<PeppeSR> help ripristino grub
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ciao
<PeppeSR> buongiornoooooooo <3
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ieri ero rimasto al comando sudo update-grub che aveva dato un output brutto
<glpiana> PeppeSR, da allora immagino tu abbia riavviato il pc
<PeppeSR> esatto
<PeppeSR> ora sto facendo un altra live usb con ubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> PeppeSR, al riavvio cosa succede? ti viene mostrato il menu di grub?
<PeppeSR> no , nulla ... parte direttamente lubuntu se imposto l HD di lubuntu  come boot altrimenti se metto HD di win come boot va in grub rescue ed amen
<glpiana> PeppeSR, dammi l'output di mount e di sudo fdisk -l su pastebin. io torno tra un po'
<glpiana> !paste | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10287967/
<PeppeSR> kabrador <3
<krabador> salve PeppeSR
<PeppeSR> sto avendo infiniti con un installazione di lubuntu.... il primo giorno ok , al secondo ... appena starto con LAMPP e firefox crasha... al riavvio LAMPP parte già attivo ma non realemente e non c'è modo di stopparlo... da la in poi mi crasha con 30 secondi
<PeppeSR> ho re - installato lubuntu ma stesso errore fisso... però avrò commesso qualche errore perchè adesso neanche più win riesco a far partire
<PeppeSR> mi sono fatto una nuova live con ubuntu 14.10
<PeppeSR> mi stava aiutando glpiana per sistemare le mie partizioni penso che forse fanno schifo
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10287967/
<agarest> Buongiorno, ho un problema con convertitore usb-rs232, con putty mi dice unable to open connection e unable to open port
<fabio_cc> !ciao | agarest
<ubot-it> agarest: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<agarest> ho cercato in rete, ho trovato parecchie discussioni ma nessuna soluzione funzionante
<LoZioNe> PeppeSR, stesso problema che ho avuto io tempo indietro...avevo (ho) risolto mettendo Linux sulla stessa partizione di win
<krabador> PeppeSR: grub dov'è installato?
<LoZioNe> quindi su sda e non su sdb
<PeppeSR> non lo so più con tutte le guide che ho fatto
<PeppeSR> uffiaicli e non
<krabador> !grub | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<PeppeSR> già fatto
<PeppeSR> sbaglierò qualcosa
<krabador> segui l'ennesima sul ripristino , mettendolo nel primo disco che parte in avvio
<fabio_cc> agarest, oltre a collegare il convertitore usb-rs232, hai installato qualcosa?
<krabador> PeppeSR: senza numero di partizione
<agarest> ho provato a seguire una guida dove ho installato minicom
<PeppeSR> quindi 1) sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  o sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<agarest> e rimosso modemmanager
<fabio_cc> agarest, posta l'output di lsusb
<fabio_cc> !paste | agarest
<ubot-it> agarest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> PeppeSR: c'è scritto chiaramente
<agarest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288255/
<PeppeSR> ma io su sda1 ho win
<krabador> PeppeSR: continui a non leggere
<agarest> non credo cambi ma ti avviso che sto usando xubuntu in live usb
<krabador> PeppeSR: il punto 1 e il punto 2
<PeppeSR> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<fabio_cc> agarest, per lo meno il convertitore viene visto da xubuntu
<agarest> si, viene visto ma non riesco ad usarlo praticamente
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ci sono. dimmi se sei da live o dalla tua installazione ora
<fabio_cc> agarest, hai creato la live usb con l'opzione per salvare le modifiche sulla chiavetta?
<agarest> yes, persistenza
<fabio_cc> agarest, ad ogni modo non è proprio la stessa cosa del sistema installato, e non escludo al 100% che possa essere questo il problema
<agarest> krabador grazie per l'aiuto dell'altro giorno alla fine la live usb mi parte sul netobook mettendo acpi=off, c'è un modo per metterlo fisso senza che lo aggiunga io manualmente all'avvio?
<PeppeSR> dall installazione
<fabio_cc> agarest, dmesg | grep tty
<fabio_cc> agarest, sempre su pastebin
<agarest> fabio_cc pensavo che non potesse dipendere da questo... ci sono altre prove che posso fare per riuscire ad usare il convertitore?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, oki, allora scrivi in un terminale: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<agarest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288345/
<PeppeSR> fatto
<glpiana> PeppeSR, ora scrivi: sudo update-grub              e metti l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> agarest, non mi fraintendere, quasi sicuramente il problema è un altro
<agarest> teoricamente, se ha funzionato ho impostato USB0 come S0 tramite minicom
<agarest> fabio_cc ok
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288358/
<agarest> fabi_cc in ogni caso putty mi da l'errore sia se uso ttyS0 che ttyUSB0
<krabador> agarest: non puoi installare, adesso che parte?
<agarest> krabador preferirei di no, uso la live in vari pc, anche a casa per fare qualche lavoretto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fabio_cc> agarest, giusto per sicurezza, assicuriamoci che non sia in esecuzione brltty, che da quel che leggo può dare problemi: ps ax | grep brltty
<agarest> 5003 pts/5    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto britty
<krabador> PeppeSR: grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<PeppeSR> root@peppe-desktop:/# grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<PeppeSR> Installing for i386-pc platform.
<PeppeSR> Installazione completata, nessun errore segnalato.
<fabio_cc> agarest, usa copie e incolla, è brltty, con la elle
<fabio_cc> *copia
<agarest> ops, non mi ero accorto, mi da lo stesso risultato comunque
<fabio_cc> agarest, bene
<jester-> PeppeSR: krabador forse è andato al cesso, dai: sudo update-grub
<fabio_cc> agarest, cosa devi collegare alla seriale?
<agarest> devo comunicare con un microprocessore per salvare e caricare dati
<PeppeSR> fatto
<PeppeSR> ma sarà tipo la millesime volta oggi
<fabio_cc> agarest, lsmod | grep usbserial
<agarest> usbserial              38902  1 pl2303
<agarest> usbserial              38902  1 pl2303
<agarest> usbserial              38902  1 pl2303
<jester-> PeppeSR: ha torvato tutti i sistemi installati?
<PeppeSR> no
<agarest> scusate, tastiera malefica... :-)
<PeppeSR> non trova win
<jester-> PeppeSR: sicuro di averlo ancora winzoz o di non aver segato o files di avvio?
<jester-> se a posto lo trova, di solito
<PeppeSR> onestamente non so più nulla teoricamente penso ci sia
<jester-> PeppeSR: eh ma in pratica? sei da ubuntu adesso?
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288610/
<PeppeSR> ho due HD
<fabio_cc> agarest, stacca e riattacca l'adattatore, poi dai dmesg | tail
<jester-> PeppeSR: sudo update-grub lo trova?
<PeppeSR> no
<agarest> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288628/
<jester-> PeppeSR: ridai sudo update-grub e metti nel pastebin
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288631/
<jester-> PeppeSR: hai un raid?
<fabio_cc> agarest, dai il comando usb-devices e metti su pastebin
<fabio_cc> agarest, darà un output molto lungo
<PeppeSR> probabilmente si
<jester-> PeppeSR: come fai ad avere un raid con dischi e partizioni come da pastebin
<agarest> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288658/
<PeppeSR> boh :D ho seguito le guide e vostri consigli :D
<jester-> PeppeSR: hai fatto installazione raid?
<PeppeSR> no
<PeppeSR> ma io non li vorrei raid
<PeppeSR> li vorrei normali separati
<PeppeSR> non era mio sto pc
<fabio_cc> agarest, fin qui è tutto ok
<jester-> PeppeSR: i dischi sono 2 sata?
<jester-> PeppeSR: portatile o cassone fisso
<PeppeSR> cassone
<agarest> si, per quello che capisco io sembra riconosciuto e ok. mi viene da pensare di sbagliare qualche cosa su putty ma non c'è molto da configurare in realtà...
<jester-> PeppeSR: dischi sata o ide
<PeppeSR> jester- sono un ritardato
<PeppeSR> se mi dici come vederlo lo faccio
<jester-> PeppeSR: i sata hanno i cavi stretti ide ha cavo largo
<agarest> oltre a putty ho anche un programmino che gira su wine che utilizza le seriali e non vede nessuna porta com
<agarest> lo stesso programmino su winXP funziona correttamente e rileva automaticamente le porte seriali, sia reali che convertite da usb
<PeppeSR> ci stanno un cavo largo pieno di fili gialli-neri  ed uno piccolo rosa
<agarest> con lo stesso convertitore tra l'altro
<PeppeSR> presumo sata allora
<jester-> PeppeSR: largo un 5 cemtimetri?
<fabio_cc> agarest, con wine lascia stare
<PeppeSR> noo 1-2 max
<PeppeSR> intendo filo unico
<PeppeSR> poi c'è quello composto da tanti fili
<jester-> PeppeSR: sata usa due cavi che saranno un centimetro rossi o gialli
<fabio_cc> agarest, comunque non ho capito bene questo passaggio: [11:22] <agarest> teoricamente, se ha funzionato ho impostato USB0 come S0 tramite minicom
<agarest> ok, però almeno putty dovrebbe andare...
<fabio_cc> agarest, o usi minicom, o usi putty
<PeppeSR> ok sata allora
<agarest> avevo seguito una guida dove dicevano di configurare con minicom la seriale per farla diventare ttyS0 al posto di ttyUSB0 ma non è cambiato nulla, comunque devo usare putty, puoi dimenticare minicom
<jester-> PeppeSR: nelle partizioni del primo disco che vedi?
<PeppeSR> teoricamente HD 1 win
<PeppeSR> Hd lubuntu con swap - home e root
<fabio_cc> agarest, posta la schermata di putty dove configuri la connessione
<fabio_cc> !image | agarest
<ubot-it> agarest: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> PeppeSR: eh ma ci sono fikes e cartelle ?
<PeppeSR> si
<PeppeSR> io da linux lo vedo hd con win e tutti i file
<fabio_cc> agarest, schede session e serial
<jester-> PeppeSR: si potrebbe installare grub su sdb e ripristinare mbr di sda se al boot parte poi non parte winz vuol dire che è fottuto, quindi es non hai ub menu di avvio rapido da tast Fx andraia nel bios e  metterai sdb per primo andrai
<PeppeSR> ok proviamo :D tanto win neanche mi interessa... vorrei solo un ubuntu che non chashasse fisso
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img907/5391/inXUuU.png
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img537/2809/Pw9qK0.png
<fabio_cc> agarest, in entrambe le schede prova a sostituire /dev/ttyS0 con /dev/ttyUSB0
<agarest> già fatto, ma mi da lo stesso errore
<jester-> PeppeSR: è un pc che hai ereditato?
<fabio_cc> agarest, comunque cambiandone uno dovrebbe cambiare anche l'altro
<PeppeSR> si
<agarest> esatto, ho cambiato su session e su serial è cambiato da solo
<jester-> PeppeSR: secondo me e glpiana hai una configurazione residua di un raid e fa casino
<agarest> http://imageshack.com/a/img911/1557/PPxKvs.png
<jester-> PeppeSR: vedi nel bios e setta di usare raid come ide o sata
<PeppeSR> posso anche smontarlo da 0
<PeppeSR> formattare anche win e tutto
<jester-> PeppeSR: non serve è la conf che fa casino si vede che ti l'ha dato aveva un raid e poi ha tolto o resettato un disco
<fabio_cc> agarest, sei sicuro che gli altri parametri della connessione siano corretti? sono gli stessi che usi su putty con win?
<agarest> si, tutto uguale, ma il problema secondo me è che non viene gestita la seriale e non riesce ad aprirla, se i parametri di comunicazione fossero errati dovrebbe solo darmi errore di comunicazione con il micro e basta.
<PeppeSR> è per questo motivo che ubuntu mi crasha fisso ?
<PeppeSR> perchè cmq fino ieri win e ubuntu convivevano
<jester-> PeppeSR: secondo me installi grub su sdb  poi ripartizioni sda e installi win, quindi se parti poi con sda parte win che comunque pialla grub, se parti con sdb vedrai il grub e facendo uodate-grub dovrebbe aggiungere ure winz
<agarest> almeno, su win fa così. la connessione parte lo stesso, mi apre la schermata nera dalla quale posso inviare e ricevere i dati. qui su xubuntu invece non mi apre nemmeno la schermata e da subito quell'errore
<fabio_cc> agarest, facciamo un'altra prova
<agarest> dimmi tutto
<fabio_cc> agarest, prova sudo rmmod usb-serial
<PeppeSR> quindi detto in maniera più semplice che devo fare? :D
<fabio_cc> agarest, errore
<fabio_cc> agarest, correggo, sudo rmmod usbserial
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0557 product=0x2008
<agarest> rmmod: ERROR: Module usbserial is in use by: pl2303
<fabio_cc> agarest, ok
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe -r usbserial
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0557 product=0x2008
<jester-> PeppeSR: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb e poi sudo update-grub, installi winz su sda cancellando le due partizioni e ricreandone una sola
<agarest> modprobe: FATAL: Module usbserial is in use.
<fabio_cc> agarest, portiamo pazienza :)
<PeppeSR> ma se win lo mando a cacare?
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe -r pl2303
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe -r usbserial
<jester-> PeppeSR: quindi al boot dovrebbe partire win per andare in ubuntu devi invertite l'ordine di boot dei dischi
<jester-> PeppeSR: quindi darai sudo update-grub e aggiungerà pure win
<agarest> ok, queste ultime 2 cose non hanno dato risposta
<jester-> PeppeSR: se win lo mandi a cagare sei a posto cosi
<jester-> devi solo formattare le partizioni ntfs sul primo disco e decidere che uso farne
<fabio_cc> agarest, ok tra l'altro adesso te lo faccio scollegare quindi potevo evitare di darti questi comando
<fabio_cc> agarest, adesso scollega l'adattatore
<agarest> ok
<fabio_cc> agarest, ancora non hai dato sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0557 product=0x2008, vero?
<agarest> l'avevo fatto qualche appena me lo avevi scritto prima e basta
<agarest> *qualche minuto fa
<fabio_cc> agarest, i moduli dovrebbero essere entrambi scaricati, purtroppo prima ho fatto confusione, per sicurezza dai ancora:
<PeppeSR> perdonami  ma è crashato per l ennesima volta ubuntu
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe -r pl2303
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe -r usbserial
<fabio_cc> agarest, dovrebbe darti errore su entrambi
<PeppeSR> e riparte sempre co sto cazzo di apache già avviato ma non realmente
<PeppeSR> jester- ora ho un solo hd con linux
<agarest> convertitore staccato da quando mi avevi scritto, ho dato i 2 comandi ma non ho nessun errore
<fabio_cc> agarest, si in effetti anche se il modulo è già scaricato non da errore
<fabio_cc> agarest, ok ora dai sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0557 product=0x2008
<agarest> ok, fatto, nessun errore.scusami, devo andare a pranzo. lascio aperto qui così continuo
<jester-> PeppeSR: hai staccato l'altro?
<PeppeSR> si
<agarest> appena torno. spero da fare veloce
<fabio_cc> agarest, ok
<agarest> grazie mille intanto!
<fabio_cc> agarest, prego
<PeppeSR> ma il problema è proprio linux .... crasha fisso senza fare nulla di straordinario
<jester-> PeppeSR: se lo vuoi utilizzare devi solo ripartizionarlo
<PeppeSR> prima sistemiamo sto HD con linux in maniera che non crasha
<jester-> PeppeSR: crascia?
<PeppeSR> FISSO!
<glpiana> PeppeSR, descrivi: si blocca? o da errori?
<jester-> PeppeSR: spiega il crascia
<PeppeSR> ti spiego : formatto e metto lubuntu , installo  XAMPP   e lavoro in localhost il primo giorno tranquillamente .... iberno o chiudo
<PeppeSR> il giorno dopo accendo , faccio partire xampp apro firefox e si blocca tutto freezato e devo spegnere da interruttore
<PeppeSR> dopo di che al riavvio parte sempre xampp in automatico ma senza effettivamente essere attivo
<PeppeSR> e non si può più stoppare
<jester-> PeppeSR: i casi sono diversi, 1 il disco è ciucco, 2 il sistema non supporta il freeze della tua scheda matre, 3 xampp fa casino
<PeppeSR> freeze della scheda ? spiegami questa ipotesi per favore
<PeppeSR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10289069/
<PeppeSR> problema cmq solo di questo pc
<jester-> PeppeSR: per usare il freeze del sistema il bios deve essere 100% linux digeribile, se non lo è capita che o no frezza affatto, che freezi e poi non si ridesti, o che fa casini del tipo che stai vedendo
<PeppeSR> è quasi arabo per me.... come capisco se è 100% digeribile?
<glpiana> PeppeSR, nel dubbio non usare l'ibernazione
<PeppeSR> ma anche se non la uso crasha
<jester-> PeppeSR: che cazzo hai installato che sta in /opt  ed è logico che parta la boot visto che è un servizio attivo
<PeppeSR> ma lo installa in automatico
<PeppeSR> seguo il wiki
<PeppeSR> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<PeppeSR> mi sta anche bene che parte in autoamtico ma che almeno funzionasse e lo potessi stoppare
<jester-> PeppeSR prova: sudo service lampp stop
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$ sudo service lampp stop
<PeppeSR> lampp: unrecognized service
<jester-> PeppeSR: PeppeSR sudo ps -e e vedi se c'è qualcosa che somiglia
<jester-> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stop
<PeppeSR> nada , conrollata 100 volte la lista per killare dal pid
<PeppeSR> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stop  fallisce .. c'è il log nell ultimo pastebin
<jester-> PeppeSR: sudo service apache stop
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$ sudo service apache stop
<PeppeSR> apache: unrecognized service
<jester-> PeppeSR: ps -e c'è apache?
<PeppeSR> no
<jester-> strano
<jester-> PeppeSR: ma apache è installato?
<PeppeSR> certo
<PeppeSR> prima del crash andava :D
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, hai provato con sudo /opt/lampp/lampp stop
<PeppeSR> yes non va
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, ls /opt/lampp/lampp
<Tompla> Ciao a tutti :) avrei bisogno d'aiuto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Tompla
<ubot-it> Tompla: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Tompla, chiedi
<Tompla> Il mio ubuntu è morto qualche mese fa, e pur seguendo ogni singolo passo di ogni tutorial trovato su internet non sono riuscito a resuscitarlo
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$ ls /opt/lampp/lampp
<Tompla> quindi volevo reinstallarlo, tanto non ho dati importanti che devo salvare, ora ho scaricato l'installer qua dal sito di ubuntu e mi dice di metterlo su cd o chiavetta
<PeppeSR> peppe@peppe-desktop:~$ ls /opt/lampp/lampp
<Tompla> però 980 MB su un cd non ci stanno, e su chiavetta mi dà problemi: non riesco a far partire il pc dalla chiavetta, anche smanettando un po' con il boot order
<Tompla> Qualcuno ha idea di come posso fare?
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, serve l'output
<fabio_cc> Tompla, non cd, casomai un dvd
<Tompla> sì scusa, intendevo dvd (sono abbastanza ignorante eheheh)
<fabio_cc> Tompla, per quanto riguarda la chiavetta, cosa hai usato per crearla?
<Tompla> crearla in che senso?
<Tompla> io ho scaricato il file iso e l'ho copiato nella chiavetta
<PeppeSR> crashato ancora dal nulla... purtorppo devo andare . grazie cmq ! eventualmente vi scrivo dopo
<fabio_cc> Tompla, allora è normale che non funziona
<fabio_cc> Tompla, non è questo il modo
<fabio_cc> Tompla, devi creare la chiavetta da win?
<Tompla> sì
<fabio_cc> Tompla, usa http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Tompla> Ok, grazie! Lo installo, mangio e poi provo :)
<fabio_cc> Tompla, prego
<Tompla> eventualmente potreste anche aiutarmi sul problema che già ha il mio ubuntu? quando il computer parte con ubuntu (ho una partizione) mi esce un messaggio d'errore che dice "ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<fabio_cc> Tompla, deve essere un problema con la scheda video
<Tompla> ho cercato un po' su internet e ho provato a fare come c'era scritto: dal terminale dovevo dare come comando " sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop "
<fabio_cc> Tompla, se devi reinstallare non serve
<Tompla> ma sullo stesso computer ho windows e funziona benissimo
<fabio_cc> Tompla, purtroppo non è così semplice
<fabio_cc> Tompla, si intendevo di driver
<Tompla> ma così dal nulla? non mi ha mai dato problemi e di colpo appare?
<fabio_cc> Tompla, qualcosa devi aver fatto, magari è successo dopo degli aggiornamenti
<Tompla> a volte mi si blocca il computer, nel senso che rimane tutto immobile sullo schermo e non riesco a fare più nulla e devo spegnerlo in modo molto poco ortodosso
<Tompla> forse è successo dopo uno degli spegnimenti
<fabio_cc> Tompla, adesso vado a pranzare
<Tompla> anch'io, grazie per il supporto finora
<Tompla> buon appetito :)
<fabio_cc> Tompla, grazie :)
<greenrabbit> ma come e' possibile che una mia chiavetta di 4gb e' diventata 3 gb
<greenrabbit> ho sbagliato sezione sorry
<daniele_1986> Buon di
<agarest> fabio_cc eccomi di nuovo
<davideparpi> Avrei un problema, il sistema riconosce la scheda audio (al login l'audio funziona), solamente che dentro l'utente da qualche giorno nemmeno nelle impostazioni viene rilevata la scheda... Come risolvo?
<agarest> ero arrivato qui: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x0557 product=0x2008
<agarest> senza errori
<glpiana> davideparpi, nel terminale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> agarest, son tornato pure io
<davideparpi> ok ora provo
<agarest> ottimo! :-) io ho ancora il convertitore scollegato e il terminale aperto con le 3 istruzioni senza errori
<fabio_cc> agarest, adesso, dai sudo modprobe pl2303
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10289994/
<agarest> ok, nessun errore
<fabio_cc> agarest, ora collega l'adattatore
<fabio_cc> agarest, poi dmseg | tail
<glpiana> davideparpi, scrivi nel terminale: alsamixer
<glpiana> davideparpi, controlla che sotto i canali non ci siano "MM"
<agarest> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290023/
<davideparpi> sì, su speaker ho MM
<glpiana> davideparpi, piazzati sotto a Speaker e premi il tasto "m". eventualemtne, se il volume fosse basso, alzalo con la frecci ain su
<fabio_cc> agarest, fai la prova con putty
<agarest> sempre lo stesso errore... :-(
<davideparpi> alzato tutto, ora riavvio?
<fabio_cc> agarest, hai messo /dev/ttyUSB0 come porta?
<agarest> si ho provato con USB0, ora ho provato anche con S0 ma non cambia nulla
<glpiana> davideparpi, no, prova a sentire qualcosa
<davideparpi> Da spotify funziona, da impostazioni cliccando suono di prova niente, e nella barra dei menu è tornato il volume solo che non si può alzare
<fabio_cc> agarest, altro tentativo
<fabio_cc> agarest, scollega l'adattatore
<agarest> ok
<glpiana> davideparpi, prova a chiudere la sessione e a rientrare e vedi cosa cambia
<davideparpi> okay
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe -r pl2303
<agarest> ok
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo modprobe -r usbserial
<agarest> ok
<fabio_cc> agarest, ricollega adattatore, poi dmseg | tail
<agarest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290107/
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo adduser xubuntu dialout
<agarest> ok
<fabio_cc> agarest, nessun errore?
<agarest> no, ha detto Done
<agarest> Adding user `xubuntu' to group `dialout' ...
<agarest> Adding user xubuntu to group dialout
<agarest> Done.
<fabio_cc> agarest, ok, adesso devi terminare la sessione e rifare il login
<davideparpi> niente, come prima
<agarest> ok, devo accedere come user xubuntu?
<glpiana> davideparpi, vabbè, ma che avevi toccato nelle impostazioni audio?
<fabio_cc> agarest, perché ci sono altri utenti?
<davideparpi> niente, penso che dopo aver installato qualcosa abbia scombussolato tutto ma non mi ricordo cosa
<agarest> no scusami, pensavo avessi creato un nuovo user diverso da quello che ho ora ma in realtà no. ora termino la sessione e accedo
<fabio_cc> agarest, no, ti ho fatto aggiungere l'utente xubuntu al gruppo dialout
<glpiana> davideparpi, quindi ora l'audio va ma l'icona del volume non ti permette la regolazione
<fabio_cc> agarest, per rendere effettivo il cambiamento bisogna rifare il login
<davideparpi> esatto, e da impostazioni cliccando su suono di prova non si sente niente
<glpiana> davideparpi, del suono di prova non mi preoccuperei. che interfacci agrafica hai? unity? kde? lxde?xfce?
<davideparpi> oddio come faccio a saperlo :D non so penso quella di base messa su ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<davideparpi> uso unity tweak comunque
<davideparpi> per un tema
<glpiana> davideparpi, nel terminale scrivi: uname -a              e copia qui la riga
<agarest> fabio_cc eccomi
<fabio_cc> agarest, dai il comando groups
<davideparpi> Linux HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC 3.13.0-45-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 13 19:36:28 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<agarest> xubuntu adm dialout cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<fabio_cc> agarest, ok, adesso per sicurezza stacca e riattacca il convertitore
<fabio_cc> agarest, poi dmesg | tail
<agarest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290247/
<fabio_cc> agarest, prova con putty
<agarest> grandissimo!!! Grazie! funziona!
<fabio_cc> agarest, meno male, stavo esaurendo le risorse lol
<agarest> se riavvio poi dovrò rifare qualche cosa oppure dovrebbe rimanere funzionante?
<agarest> per fortuna è andata bene allora! :-) grazie mille!
<fabio_cc> agarest, non devi far nulla, di tutte le prove che ti ho fatto fare l'unica cosa da fare sul serio era aggiungere l'utente al gruppo dialout, per una questione di permessi
<agarest> ah ok, ottimo allora! me lo ricorderò di certo! Buona giornata e grazie ancora. Ciao!
<fabio_cc> agarest, prego
<glpiana> davideparpi, nel terminale scrivi: pavucontrol
<davideparpi> non è installato, installo?
<glpiana> davideparpi, sì
<glpiana> davideparpi, poi avvialo da terminale e vedi se tra pavucontrol e regolazione volume di unity riesci a impostare l'icona del volume
<davideparpi> come faccio a mandare una foto?
<glpiana> !image | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davideparpi> https://imgur.com/9EPpfP3
<davideparpi> si è aperto questo
<glpiana> davideparpi, nel temrinale: ps aux | grep pulse
<glpiana> !paste | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290370/
<glpiana> davideparpi, hai messo mano di proposito a pulseaudio?
<davideparpi> proprio no
<glpiana> davideparpi, nel terminale: pulseaudio --start
<davideparpi> "Avvio del demone non riuscito" O.O
<glpiana> davideparpi, pulseaudio -k
<davideparpi> "Terminazione del demone non riuscita: Nessun processo corrisponde"
<glpiana> davideparpi, dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290444/
<glpiana> davideparpi, prova a riavviare il sistema e torna qui
<davideparpi> fatto
<glpiana> davideparpi, oki, nel terminale: ps aux | grep pulse
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290464/
<glpiana> davideparpi, riproviamo: pulseaudio --start
<davideparpi> sempre avvio del demone non riuscito
<glpiana> davideparpi, sudo apt-get install --reinstall /etc/pulse/default.pa
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> scusa
<glpiana> davideparpi, sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<davideparpi> fatto, ora pulseaudio --start _
<davideparpi> ?
<glpiana> davideparpi, fammi vedere l'output del comando
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290506/
<glpiana> davideparpi, sì, prova pulseaudio --start
<davideparpi> uguale a prima
<glpiana> davideparpi, sudo apt-get update           e metti su pastebin
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290529/
<glpiana> davideparpi, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<davideparpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10290545/
<jester-> il pieno di ppa poi ci si lamenta
<glpiana> davideparpi, che è numix?
<davideparpi> numix flat, un tema
<davideparpi> + icon pack
<davideparpi> diciamo che posso anche toglierle queste ppa
<glpiana> no, lascia
<davideparpi> okay
<glpiana> davideparpi, chiudi sessione e apri una sessione opsite. vedi come si comporta lì l'audio
<davideparpi> okay ora provo
<davideparpi> sono in sessione ospite
<davideparpi> qui funziona
<glpiana> davideparpi, torna al tuo utente
<CarloLinux> Salve, vorrei sapere se è possibile installare ubuntu 14.04 indualboot con Win 8.1 in UEFI GPT con il partizionamento guidato come accade su Ubuntu 14.10
<davideparpi> eccomi
<glpiana> davideparpi, scrivi: mv .config/pulse .config/pulse_old
<glpiana> davideparpi, poi chiudi la sessione e rientra
<davideparpi> fatto
<fabio_cc> !uefi | CarloLinux
<ubot-it> CarloLinux: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<glpiana> davideparpi, cambia qualcosa?
<davideparpi> No
<glpiana> !gnomereset | davideparpi
<ubot-it> davideparpi: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<davideparpi> gconfd non c'era, ma c'era un .gnome
<davideparpi> riavvio la sessione?
<glpiana> davideparpi, sì
<davideparpi> ancora niente
<davideparpi> glpiana non è cambiato niente
<giuseppe_82> krabador, ! amico mio, come stai? ;)
<glpiana> davideparpi, non so che altro farti provare. se da guest funziona è qualche impostazione del tuo utente che da noia
<davideparpi> come potrei risolvere? mi conviene reinstallare tutto ma che barba
<glpiana> davideparpi, no, piuttosto crei un nuovo utente
<davideparpi> ah giusto e i dati? posso trasferire tutto?
<glpiana> davideparpi, sì, poi ti copi tutto. ricorda di mettere il nuovo utente nel gruppo adm e sudo
<davideparpi> perfetto
<davideparpi> dopo faccio
<davideparpi> grazie mille
<Barba> C'è qualcuno che può aiutare? :)
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Barba
<ubot-it> Barba: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Barba> Scusate, come posso risolvere? http://i.imgur.com/chzDa3L.png
<fabio_cc> Barba, non diamo supporto alle installazioni di ubuntu dentro virtualbox
<fabio_cc> prova a chiede su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> *chiedere
<Barba> Ok, grazie lo stesso :)
<fabio_cc> Barba, prego
<PeppoTux> hola raga
<fabio_cc> !ciao | PeppoTux
<ubot-it> PeppoTux: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<PeppoTux> raga ho appena installato la stampante
<PeppoTux> di default su questa distro ho abiword, ma il formato dei doc non è propriamente simile a quelli di microzozz
<PeppoTux> qualcosa cambia
<PeppoTux> quale mi consigliate d'installare? qual'è la migliore secondo voi che si avvicina ad office di ms?
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, che distro?
<PeppoTux> lubuntu
<PeppoTux> 14.10
<krabador> PeppoTux: libreoffice
<PeppoTux> ho notato che nn è neanche installato un vero desktop envirenment
<PeppoTux> di default usa lxsession come session manager che fa prticamente da DE. poi c'è openbox come windows manager
<PeppoTux> e lightdm come displ. man
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, confermo quello che dice krabador
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, lubuntu usa lxde
<PeppoTux> no per quanto mi risulti. lxde nn è installato c'è solo lxsession che cmq viene usato da lxde
<PeppoTux> c'è davvero l'essenziale ma così è meglio, preferisco installare quello che mi serve piuttosto che disinstallare l'inutile :)
<PeppoTux> ciao krabador
<krabador> PeppoTux: libreoffice
<PeppoTux> nn so se ti ricordi, sono l'abbruzzese
<PeppoTux> ;)
<PeppoTux> ok provo
<krabador> aaah l'abbbruzzese
<krabador> :)
<PeppoTux> quindi disinstallo sia abiword che gnumeric?
<PeppoTux> sisi, mi sono fatto assegnare un cloak
<PeppoTux> :)
<PeppoTux> vorrei provare openbox-session ce l'ho tra le alternatives. che dici è più leggero di lxsession?
<krabador> PeppoTux , prova libreoffice , prima di disinstallare i 2 software
<krabador> PeppoTux, prova, ma "più leggero" ... anche lxsession è all'osso
<PeppoTux> ok lo provo. volevo stampare il curriculum ma abiword me l'ha smostrato per quello cercavo di meglio :)
<PeppoTux> provo poi faccio sapere
<PeppoTux> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 332 MB di spazio su disco.
<PeppoTux> !minchia!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'minchia!'
<PeppoTux> haha il bottolo
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, ovviamente libreoffice si tira dietro un bel pò di librerie, avendo tu lxde
<PeppoTux> eh ho visto!:)
<orcoverde> ciao ragazzi, mi sapete consigliare un programma per ridimensionare immagini per lubuntu? thx
<PeppoTux> ho letto che è possibile installare proprio microsoft tramite un emulatore
<PeppoTux> ma sembra una porcata
<PeppoTux> che dite?
<PeppoTux> orcoverde, gimp?
<fabio_cc> orcoverde, per lubuntu vuoi dire che debba essere specifico per quel desktop enviroment, o ti va bene tutto?
<krabador> non funziona bene office in win, e sarebbe poi pesante come cosa, se non ricordo male , non hai un PC di ultima generazione
<krabador> *wine
<orcoverde> un programma installabile su lubuntu e che me le ridimensioni in formato jpeg
<PeppoTux> no affatto, ricordi bene!
<fabio_cc> orcoverde, allora confermo gimp
<krabador> orcoverde gimp è un programma serio
<PeppoTux> Linux web apps, ma ke è?? :S
<PeppoTux> "Il progetto Linux Web Apps, ha infatti creato un piccolo installer (rigorosamente unofficial) che ci permette di installare delle scorciatoie alle web apps di Microsoft Office."
<krabador> PeppoTux , ti farebbe usare office online
<PeppoTux> blah
<PeppoTux> provo a stampare vediamo come viene!
<PeppoTux> wow, PERFETTAMENTE UGUALE!
<PeppoTux> :DD
<krabador> bene
<PeppoTux> posso togliere abiword e gnumeric, che dici?
<krabador> se non le useresti piú , a tua discrezione
<PeppoTux> beh si oramai uso libreoffice
<PeppoTux> ho reinstallato upstart al posto di systemd
<PeppoTux> ti ricordi che se ne parlava?
<agarest> fabio_cc ci sei? ho una domandina rapida
<fabio_cc> agarest, si, ma non rivolgere le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare
<fabio_cc> agarest, a meno che riguarda quello che ti ho fatto fare prima
<agarest> si si, riguarda prima, mi puoi ridire la stringa che mi avevi dato per abilitare i permessi per favore?
<fabio_cc> agarest, sudo adduser xubuntu dialout
<fabio_cc> agarest, se il tuo utente è ancora xubuntu
<fabio_cc> agarest, comunque dove ho scritto xubuntu va il nome utente
<agarest> ok perfetto grazie, non la trovavo più e me la segno nel caso rifaccia la live
<agarest> grazie mille!
<fabio_cc> agarest, vale anche per una installazione normale
<fabio_cc> agarest, prego
<agarest> ottimo, infatti mi servirà anche per quello a casa.
<agarest> buona serata, ciao
<fabio_cc> agarest, anche a te
<fabio_cc> ciao
<orcoverde> sto provando a ridimensionare con gimp, faccio scala e però quando esporto il file è sempre della stessa dimensione di prima? che faccio?
<krabador> orcoverde: http://docs.gimp.org/2.8/it/
<ivo123> buona a tutti
<krabador> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ivo123> non riesco ha colegarmi e scaricare foto dela fotocamera panasonic DMC-SZ8 sul portatile con Ubuntu 14.04
<ivo123> il portatile non la vede quando la coleggo
<ivo123> perche?
<ivo123> grazie
<krabador> ivo123: lsusb, da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | ivo123
<ubot-it> ivo123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivo123> ok
<ivo123> ho mandato link dalla scermata
<ivo123> http://i.imgur.com/LD0e2PN.png
<krabador> ivo123: devi solo incollare il testo su pastebin , cliccare paste , ed incollare qui il link
<ivo123> http://imgur.com/LD0e2PN
<ivo123> cosi?
<pippo> salve
<pippo> pendrive su ubuntu fdisk mi dà: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10292916/
<pippo> gparted: non allocato
<krabador> se hai backup dei file da qualche parte , rifà tabella partizione e formatta
<pippo> non ho backup, in rete ho trovato solo questo, è la mia stessa identica situazione: http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CC8QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-it.org%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ft%3D466786&ei=-8TkVIv_FYP4yQPlkID4Ag&usg=AFQjCNE8Q4TBRYoTHvfTrHSN6K_NA4hAng&bvm=bv.85970519,d.bGQ
<krabador> pippo: non incollare i link di google
<pippo> ok
<PeppoTux> raga c'è qualcuno che ha una stampante Samsung configurata su linux?
<problemiip> lol e salve e buonasera a tutti e alla chan
<problemiip> ho problemi con ubuntu
<problemiip> mi dice nel browser clonato ip
<problemiip> che fare ora
<problemiip> ma e possibile che su linux ci sono hacker
<problemiip> ce nessuno
<LostInMyHead> problemiip, direi proprio di si, lo hanno creato... ma magari informati su cosa sono gli hacker...
<LostInMyHead> problemiip, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker
<skagliotto> ciao a tutti..ho un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu ..qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?!
<krabador> skagliotto, fa una domanda precisa
<skagliotto> sto cercando di installare da cd lubuntu..
<skagliotto> parte l'installazione ma mi appare una schermata viola con scritto GNU GRUB  version 2.02 ...
<skagliotto> posso scegliere tra :*ubuntu,advanced optin, memory test ..
<skagliotto> l'altra sera mi avevano consigliato di scaricare una nuova immagine iso..fatto ma siamo sempre a punto e da capo
<krabador> skagliotto, su che macchina?
<skagliotto> hp pavillon ze 4400 con 512 di ram
<skagliotto> prima avevo installato ubuntu ma ovviamente girava tutto a rilento e ora inserendo il cd mi trovo in questa situazione
<skagliotto> se clicco su *ubuntu mi esce una schermata nera con indicazioni varie e una riga di comando " (initramfs) "
<krabador> skagliotto, hai questa schermata http://zo0ok.com/techfindings/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/lubuntu-pae-1.jpg ?
<skagliotto> no
<krabador> skagliotto, come hai masterizzato la iso, e quale iso hai scaricato?
<skagliotto> ho masterizzato la iso da mac con utility disco
<skagliotto> lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386
<ivo123> non riesco a risolvere nulla
<skagliotto> ora invio screen shot
<krabador> skagliotto, per favore, cerca di postare un'immagine della schermata che hai al boot
<krabador> skagliotto, perfetto
<krabador> ivo123, non hai mai mandato il risultato del comando lsusb
<krabador> ivo123, a fotocamera inserita
<PeppoTux> hola krabador, mio :)
<PeppoTux> tu che le sai tutte, c'è un modo per vedere i video su youtube in maniera dignitosa? ho visto che il player è l'html5. in dimensioni ridotte si vedono bene ma full-screen sono scattosissimi!
<ivo123> http://imgur.com/BKDfVkp
<skagliotto> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aI1jKtYWRrqH70wK3ged
<krabador> PeppoTux, ci vuole un po' di potenza di calcolo, per youtube, prova chromium, con pepperflashplugin
<krabador> che sarebbe l'ultima versione di flashplayer , che quella ufficiale è mantenuta solo in sicurezza
<krabador> ivo123, hai mandato il comando con la fotocamera inserita?
<PeppoTux> il problema è che il mio proc non supporta sse2, per cui ho dovuto installare una ver di chrome che lo supporta. Le ver di chrome oltre la 30 nn fnzionano
<PeppoTux> sul mio pc
<PeppoTux> stesso discorso per flash
<PeppoTux> fino alla 11 funzionano oltre nada
<krabador> ah, dimenticavo, allora , non puoi fare nient'altro
<PeppoTux> ho provato ad instllare pep che sta in chrome stesso ma è più lento di flahplayer adobe
<PeppoTux> però è strano
<PeppoTux> il problema è proprio l'html5 altri video in streaming vanno alla grande!
<krabador> PeppoTux, non è strano, html5 non è una tecnologia matura, e non esisteva al tempo del tuo hardware
<ivo123> ho mandato
<skagliotto> krabador,lo butto sto pc ? :-))
<krabador> skagliotto, hai direttamente questa schermata, non hai nient'altro prima?
<skagliotto> no
<krabador> ivo123, hai mandato il comando con la fotocamera inserita?
<skagliotto> riavviandolo mi esce la schermata viola dove mi da opzioni di ubuntu
<krabador> skagliotto, cosa c'è dentro questo pc? niente?
<skagliotto> ubuntu 14.10
<krabador> ivo123, fotocamera inserita = collegata ?
<krabador> "<skagliotto> posso scegliere tra :*ubuntu,advanced optin, memory test .."
<krabador> manda un'immagine di questa
<skagliotto> ma voglio installare lubuntu xche con 512
<skagliotto> non gira
<krabador> "<skagliotto> posso scegliere tra :*ubuntu,advanced optin, memory test .."
<krabador> manda un'immagine di questa
<skagliotto> se premo opzioni ubuntu e poi c mi da una riga di comando grub
<PeppoTux> krabador, pipelight lo conosci? potrebbe andare come alternativa?
<krabador> "<skagliotto> posso scegliere tra :*ubuntu,advanced optin, memory test .."
<krabador> manda un'immagine di questa
<ivo123> ascolta ho trovato qualcosa di simile http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=144807
<krabador> PeppoTux, pipelight è un wrapper di plugin windows, puoi provare, ma non aspettarti troppo
<PeppoTux> thx
<skagliotto> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/L2E9MPP3QaqnffZlPaKA
<skagliotto> krabador,questa è la schermata che esce dopdichè ..premendo c mi esce una schermata viola con grub) _
<krabador> skagliotto, è ubuntu installata.
<skagliotto> come risolvo ?
<krabador> sicuro di far partire correttamente il cd?
<skagliotto> si da boot seleziono cd
<ivo123> http://imgur.com/Ar1yknn
<ivo123> va bene cosi?
<krabador> ivo123, la domanda è , se il comando l'hai mandato a fotocamera collegata, non di ripostare continuamente il risultato del comando
<ivo123> come posso capire se non ho conferma da te se mi dici di aspettare lo faro basta dire
<ivo123> tiho mandato link di problema simile al mio risolto pare
<krabador> ivo123, alle 19:35 "<krabador> ivo123, hai mandato il comando con la fotocamera inserita?" <krabador> ivo123, fotocamera inserita = collegata ?
<krabador> e non hai mai risposto
<ivo123> ok
<krabador> ivo123, prova a seguirlo
<ivo123> e colegat
<ivo123> colegata
<skagliotto> krabador,che tu sappia c'è un modo per disinstallare tutto e far ripartire la macchina solo con cd lubuntu ?
<ivo123> mi dice che e in corso colegamento gia da 1h
<krabador> skagliotto, non serve disinstallare tutto, per mandare in boot il cd
<krabador> skagliotto, basta selezionare in bios, il cd come prima periferica di boot , salvare ed uscire
<skagliotto> krabador,non capisco..il cd parte e mi esce la schermata nera di prima
<skagliotto> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aI1jKtYWRrqH70wK3ged
<krabador> ivo123, dmesg | tail   , ma fa il pastebin, non l'immagine
<krabador> !pastebin | ivo123
<ubot-it> ivo123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivo123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10294995/
<krabador> skagliotto, se fai partire ubuntu normalmente , funziona?
<ivo123> in lingua profana cosa voresti dire ?
<KarasuTengu77> Salve, avrei un problema con la webcam Orbicam integrata (usb) di un portatile Acer Aspire 5600AWLMi  funziona su Cheese ma la risoluzione è...strana. l'immagine è tripla e con linee orizzontali. sto cercando di applicare la patch indicata al fondo di questa pagina web https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1400164 ma forse sbaglio qu
<KarasuTengu77> alchecosa. entro come root, incollo il testo e premo invio: arrivo alla conferma di esecuzione S/n, immetto S e mi dà interrotto.... dove sbaglio?
<KarasuTengu77> ah ho xubuntu 14.04
<skagliotto> krabador,ora non piu !!
<skagliotto> krabador,mi è uscita nuovamente la schermata nera di prima
<krabador> skagliotto, togli il cd dalla macchina
<krabador> skagliotto, riavvia
<skagliotto> krabador,gia tolto
<krabador> skagliotto, allora il cd non parte proprio
<skagliotto> azz..
<krabador> skagliotto, ti sei assicurato che la sessione di masterizzazione figurasse come chiusa, tra le opzioni di masterizzazione?
<skagliotto> krabador,si
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, entri come root, "incollo il testo e premo invio" in quale file, ed aperto come?
<KarasuTengu77> un certo Luca nei commenti al bug 1400164 ha postato un listato per patchare il kernel nel punto dov'è il bug in questione (credo). ho semplicemente incollato il testo dalla pagina aperta in firefox nel terminale...ho sbagliato? scusate ma sono un neofita di linux.
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, hai ubuntu 14.04 ?
<KarasuTengu77> si, reinstallato da 0 poco fa. l'ho aggiornato comunque.
<krabador> skagliotto, allora, o problemi con il supporto fisico, o problemi del lettore
<skagliotto> krabador,provo a rimasterizzare un altro cd
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, l'utente segnala che ad ogni upgrade del kernel la cosa vada ripetuta
<krabador> skagliotto, che programmi hai per masterizzare?
<skagliotto> krabador,utility disco
<KarasuTengu77> si, ho letto. sto facendo questa patch dopo che ho aggiornato.
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, i comandi vanno inseriti uno alla volta
<PeppoTux> krabador, credo di aver trovato un app che decodifica youtube alla vecchia maniera (flash al posto di html5) spero funzioni anche su youporn! hahahah
<krabador> !chat | PeppoTux
<ubot-it> PeppoTux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<KarasuTengu77> ahh! ecco, ora provo
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, fa un pastebin di tutto il contenuto
<PeppoTux> va bene va bene che pignolo però ;)
<KarasuTengu77> er. pastebin del risultato del terminale?
<krabador> PeppoTux, questo canale ha il log, consultabile qui http://irclogs.ubuntu.com , l'altro canale c'è apposta per tutto cioì che non riguardi supporto tecnico, per favorire la consultazionen
<krabador> !pastebin | KarasuTengu77
<ubot-it> KarasuTengu77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KarasuTengu77> ok! Uhm ora incollando riga per riga sembra andare. sta installando la prima patch credo
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, la linea  con wget, li' è riportata in 2 linee, devi inserirla cosi'  wget https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1400164/+attachment/4296240/+files/vc032x.diff
<KarasuTengu77> ottimo! quasi finito il comando della 1a riga..
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, quando hai finito , copia tutto quello che c'è nel terminale , e fa un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | KarasuTengu77
<ubot-it> KarasuTengu77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KarasuTengu77> ok....sta scaricando ancora la prima riga. incollo sul pastebin, metto il nick e viene linkato automaticamente qui?
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, no, viene creata la pagina pastebin, di cui dovrai incollare il link qui
<KarasuTengu77> ottimo, grazie
<KarasuTengu77> elaborazione trigger...
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, sta effettuando l'installazione di pacchetti necessari per la compilazione del codice, che avverrà tra qualche linea
<KarasuTengu77> ok!
<KarasuTengu77> seconda linea partita!
<KarasuTengu77> 48%...
<skagliotto> krabador,ubuntu parte !
<KarasuTengu77> ok, problema con la terza riga.... ecco il pastebin (ahimè credo ci sia un limite di caratteri nel terminale) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10295393/
<KarasuTengu77> non trova la directory dove lavorare credo
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, ls -la /usr/src
<krabador> pastebin
<KarasuTengu77> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10295505/
<ivo123> notte a tutti
<krabador> ivo123, hai fatto il pastebin del link del forum, quando ti era stato chiesto di un comando
<ivo123> perdona la mia inioranza
<cristian123> ho installato ubuntu ma non mi ricosce wifi
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, updatedb , invio, successivamente locate linux-3.13.0
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, sempre pastebin
<krabador> cristian123, apri il terminale, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | cristian123
<ubot-it> cristian123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KarasuTengu77> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10295612/
<cristian123> ho digitato sudo lshw -C network
<ivo123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10295617/
<cristian123> ora
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, locate gspca
<cristian123> costantino@costantino-HP-550-FS328AA:~$  sudo lshw -C network
<cristian123> [sudo] password for costantino:
<cristian123>   *-network
<cristian123>        description: Ethernet interface
<cristian123>        product: 82562GT 10/100 Network Connection
<KarasuTengu77> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10295627/
<ivo123> krabador adesso va bene ?
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, allora nel comando in cui ti è stato chiesto di entrare nella cartella, la cartella è /root/linux-3.13.0/drivers/media/usb/gspca
<KarasuTengu77> ah ottimo! ora provo!
<KarasuTengu77> andata!, ora vado con la riga doppia wget etcc
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, non è doppia quella linea
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, è andata a capo nella pagina
<krabador> deve stare tutta su una linea
<krabador> come ti ho postato
<krabador> prima
<krabador> ivo123, <krabador> ivo123, dmesg | tail   , ma fa il pastebin, non l'immagine ---> apri il terminale, scrivi dmesg | tail , con fotocamera collegata, premi invio, e fa un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | ivo
<ubot-it> ivo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<KarasuTengu77> krabador, uhmm sembra sia andata bene lo stesso, credo. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10295769/
<KarasuTengu77> krabador, ha scaricato il file
<ivo123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10295791/
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, ok, vai avanti
<KarasuTengu77> vado di patch vc032x.c vc032x.diff
<KarasuTengu77> fatto
<KarasuTengu77> tutto ok
<KarasuTengu77> vado con make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` M=`pwd` gspca_vc032x.ko
<krabador> KarasuTengu77, prima intendevo , del pastebin, quando hai mandato tutti i comandi
<KarasuTengu77> ok
<wi-fi> buonasera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | wi-fi
<ubot-it> wi-fi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<KarasuTengu77> krabador, credo di aver finito, non mi ha dato più problemi mi pare. ora controllo con cheese. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10295867/
<KarasuTengu77> salve wi-fi
<wi-fi> bentrovati, prima volta per me sul chan, in balia di un rompicapo con una scheda wi-fi che non rileva nulla e non riesco a capire come procedere per cercare di risolvere
<fabio_cc> wi-fi, apri un terminale e dai il comando: lspci -k
<fabio_cc> wi-fi, poi incolla il risultato su pastebi
<wi-fi> premetto che il s.o. appena installato è mint 13 maya-mate, non vorrei essere ot
<fabio_cc> pastebin
<wi-fi> grazie fabio
<fabio_cc> wi-fi, si sei off topic
<fabio_cc> !chat | wi-fi
<ubot-it> wi-fi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<KarasuTengu77> krabador, ommioddio funziona! Funziona benissimo! Allelujah!  Grazie! Grazie!! è ora di donare un paio di euro mi sa. Mi conviene copiare e salvare la chat da qualche parte credo per evenienze future vero? grazie ancora!!
<wi-fi> ok fabio, grazie mille, se risolvo passerò comunque a fare volentieri una saluto :)
<fabio_cc> wi-fi, buona serata
<krabador> KarasuTengu77  :D  il log è consultabile tramite http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<wi-fi> grazie, altrettanto a te e a tutti voi!
<KarasuTengu77> grazie ancora e buona serata!
<cristian123> scusate che cosa è pastbin
<yarid> cristian123 prima clik sx su link che ti ha dato @ubot-it poi incolli li il risultato del comando che ti ha dato krabador poi click sx su paste ... ti dara' un link che poi incolli qui :) !pastebin | cristian123
<yarid> ops ciao :)
<krabador> salve yarid
<yarid> e non tartassate krabador che e' da stamattina che solve problemi a tutti :)
<enziosavio> megliochevadaalavorare
<yarid> nooooooooooo
<krabador> !chat | enziosavio
<ubot-it> enziosavio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enziosavio> ubot52digleloancheayarys
<yarid> sorry :) epoibasta
<krabador> vincenzo, in canale, per favore
<cristian123> Paste from cristian123 at Wed, 18 Feb 2015 20:34:49 +0000
<krabador> cristian123, il link
<krabador> cristian123, l'indirizzo della pagine
<krabador> *a
<cristian123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10296158/
<cristian123> scusate potete aiutarmi ubuntu non si collega wifi
<cristian123> o meglio non lo riconosce
<LoZioNe> cristian123, il comando sudo iwlist scan cosa ti restituisce?
<LoZioNe> posta da pastebin
<cristian123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10296158/
<LoZioNe> cristian123, posta il comando che ho scritto sopra
<krabador> cristian123, come mai nel pastebin ci sono comandi dati ad altro utente, quando non c'eri?
<krabador> cristian123, apri il terminale, mannda sudo lshw -C network, solo quello
<krabador> !pastebin | cristian123
<ubot-it> cristian123: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10296948/
<cristian123> krabador h fatto come hai detto
<LoZioNe> cristian123, il comando sudo iwlist scan cosa ti restituisce? Postalo su !pastebin
<cristian123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10297170/
<LoZioNe> iwlist scan
<LoZioNe> leggi bene i messaggi per piacere
<LoZioNe> sudo iwlist scan
<cristian123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10297202/
<Carlin0> !bcm | cristian123
<ubot-it> cristian123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<enziosavio> Servono i Driver
<cristian123> e dove si scaricano
<Carlin0> leggi il link cristian123
<LoZioNe> cristian123, ma sei sicuro che non sei sotto eth0? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10296158/
<cristian123> so solo che non ho nemmeno il pulsante per rilevare un wifi
<cristian123> ho solo 2 freccie in alto  a destra
<Carlin0> cristian123, devi configurare la scheda di rete wifi
<Carlin0> se segui il link che ti ho postato spiega come fare
<PeppoTux> raga sto impazzendo. è possibile impostare il codec h264 anzichè html5 per vedere i video in streaming su youtube?
<Carlin0> !chat PeppoTux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat PeppoTux'
<Carlin0> !chat | PeppoTux
<ubot-it> PeppoTux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-19
<vi-ce_> salve
<Guest81338> buona sera ho fatto una cazzata ho cliccato su una mai dove diceva di essere arrivato un telegramma da bbper, se non ricordo male. La mai l'ho aperta da ubuntu ma mi si è bloccato. Ora, passando da memory sono riuscito a rientrare ma non so se e quanto sono infettato. Ho una partizione del pc e metà è windows che xò non ho aperto. Grazie anticipata
<Guest81338> mente
<krabador> Guest81338, ricarica il sistema, senza fare nulla
<Guest81338> da ubuntu normale non è ripartito, ho fatto più volte riavvia, poi passando da una voce sotto, un memory sono riuscito a rientrare ed ora sono qui.La mail parlava di un telegramma dalla banca popolare Emilia Romagna, o qualcosa di simile
<krabador> Guest81338, su linux virus come cryptlocker non funzionano
<Guest81338> rischio di aver problemi quando andrò su windows? E' la prima volta che mi compare una schermata rossa con rischio d'infezione,si spegne il pc ed alla ripartenza è tutto bloccato. Io la mail sono riuscito a metterla in spam ed a cancellare tutto
<krabador> Guest81338, solo se lo apri su windows
<Guest81338> scusa la mia ignoranza. Quindi non mi rimane nulla di latente nel pc che si attiva nel momento in cui aprirò windows, senza necessariamente aprire la mail, che di fatto non c'è più
<krabador> Guest81338, in ubuntu non puo' essere successo nulla, in quanto cryptlocker e varianti non vanno, su windows basta non aprire l'allegato
<Guest81338> bene ti ringrazio e provo a riavviare il sistema normalmente,nella speranza che ora riparta normalmente. Come ultima cosa sai spiegarmi perchè non mi partiva ubuntu e mi compariva la schermata nera con tutte le scritte kernel, crash ecc.ecc.
<krabador> Guest81338, ecco, in base alle scritte che compaiono , si puo' dare una risposta, potrebbero essere un problema software, o un problema hardware
<Guest81338> se dovessero ricomparire provo a copiarne qualcuna ed a fartele vedere ma mi auguro vivamente di no. Grazie ancora per la consulenza per ora...
<krabador> di niente
<akis24> giorno
<Fire^fox> buongiorno, formulo la domanda . asus x53s corei3 doppia scheda grafica intel/nvidia gt540m, la parte video nvidia non va
<akis24> !nvidia
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Fire^fox> magari
<akis24> Fire^fox: prova se da bios riesci a disabilitarne una  oppure dai un occhiata qui magari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Fire^fox> il problema e' ben diverso
<akis24> Fire^fox: e fino adesso lo sai solo tu magari esponendolo qualcuno potrebbe risponderti se sa'
<Fire^fox> il driver va', ma i wallpaper non vanno e quzndo apri un full screen si apre si ma piccolo
<Fire^fox> desktop cinnamon
<Fire^fox> driver 3.43 vanno bene ma quando li aggiorna si presenta il problema
<greenrabbit> quindi Fire^fox il driver funziona... male ma funiona giusto?
<Fire^fox> es, adesso va, ma se lancio gli aggiornamenti fa' casino
<Fire^fox> si
<Fire^fox> se ritorno ai driver ufficiali dopo aver installato 3.46 il problema persiste
<Fire^fox> se faccio gli aggiornamneti e non installo la 3.46 stesso problema
<akis24> Fire^fox: versione di ubuntu ? il driver che dovresti usare è quello raccomandato non qualsiasi
<Fire^fox> 14.10
<Fire^fox> qualsiasi altro driver fa la stessa cosa
<Fire^fox> sono passato alla 15.04 e va benissimo, ma al momento che sostituiso i driver, baca
<Fire^fox> ed anche tornando indietro con --purge stessa cosa
<akis24> Fire^fox: ti ripeto come sopra il friver da utilizzare è quello raccomandato non quello che vuoi tu
<akis24> driver*
<glpiana> ola
<Fire^fox> il raccomandato non va
<akis24> Fire^fox: e dopo aver provato diversi driver mi sa' che hai fatto un po' di casini
<Fire^fox> consiglio ?
<akis24> Fire^fox: ritornare al dirver raccomandato dopo aver fatto pulizia
<akis24> driver*
<Fire^fox> gia fatto, non va
<glpiana> Fire^fox, in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<glpiana> !paste | Fire^fox
<ubot-it> Fire^fox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<Fire^fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10303867/
<glpiana> Fire^fox, ls /eyc/apt/sources.list.d
<akis24> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Fire^fox> sono abilitati i driver xorg
<glpiana> akis24, grazie ;)
<akis24> :)
<glpiana> Fire^fox, dunque?
<Fire^fox> dice che c'e un driver nvidia 331 ... con synaptic non c'e
<glpiana> Fire^fox, ti ho chiesto l'output di ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Fire^fox> vuoto
<glpiana> Fire^fox, dai il comando sudo apt-get update           e metti l'output su pastebin
<Fire^fox> spe
<Fire^fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10303966/
<glpiana> Fire^fox, lasciamo stare allora
<glpiana> ti chiedo un output, tu dai tutt'altro... impossibile intervenire senza collaborazione
<Fire^fox> forse con un po di pazienza, che dici
<glpiana> Fire^fox, no, basterebbe dare i comandi che ti scrivo, invece di improvvisare, che dici? :D
<Fire^fox> no ma magari se mi dai il tempo, sta aggiornando
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> sì sì, certo. una vita per fare update
<Fire^fox> linea del caiser
<Fire^fox> lanciato, e' a meta'
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304042/
<Fire_fox> che trristezza
<Fire_fox> c'e casino, somma hash non corrispondente
<glpiana> Fire_fox, normale con i server italiani
<glpiana> Fire_fox, se vuoi mettiamo un po' di ordine
<Fire_fox> sono indeciso, me la porto da anni , mai reinstallato credo sara' 10 anni che gira
<glpiana> Fire_fox, non voglio farti reinstallare
<Fire_fox> hai voglia che passare di versione in versione
<Fire_fox> ok se ti va proviamo, ho sempre un bk con clonezilla
<glpiana> Fire_fox, nel terminale: sudo software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> Fire_fox, dove leggi "scaricare da" scegli il server principale oppure tra quelli italiani garr o fastbull. poi ricarica gli indici da grafica o con sudo apt-get update
<Fire_fox> fatto, x domani forse ce la fa
<Fire_fox> il problema e' sempre stata l'optimus
<Fire_fox> dall'inizio, mai andata bene
<Fire_fox> poi installai xorg edgers e parti
<Fire_fox> ok fatto ma la somma hash non corrisponde
<glpiana> Fire_fox, su pastebin
<Fire_fox> spetta perche' l'ho fatto da gtk
<Fire_fox> lo lancio da terminale
<Fire_fox> copio
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304179/
<Fire_fox> v<i
<glpiana> Fire_fox, non hai cambiato server. rifai la procedura e cambialo stavolta
<Fire_fox> che server metto
<lexus> ciao, non riesco ad installare gnomecommander su ubuntu
<ExPBoy> !info gnomecommander
<ubot-it> Package gnomecommander does not exist in trusty
<lexus> ho scaricato il pacchetto tar.xz ma non mi funziona make
<polisso> giorno
<glpiana> Fire_fox, te l'ho scritto prima
<polisso> come faccio a togliere dal mio pc l'applicativo ubuntuwintv 0.7? perchè mi da problemi di stabilità del sistema
<Fire_fox> ok ho messo server italiani
<lexus> come faccio ad installare gnome commander su ubuntu?
<glpiana> Fire_fox, ascolta, o metti server principale o clicchi su altro e poi tra quelli italiani scegli garr o fastbull
<glpiana> lexus, nel terminale: sudo apt-get install gnome-commander
<Fire_fox> glpiana, ok
<Fire_fox> glpiana, fatto, in aggiornamneto
<lexus> Depends: libgnomeui-0 (>= 2.22.0) but it is not going to be installed
<glpiana> lexus, nel terminale: sudo apt-get update           e copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | lexus
<ubot-it> lexus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fire_fox> glpiana, ok andata
<polisso> come faccio a togliere dal mio pc l'applicativo ubuntuwintv 0.7?
<glpiana> Fire_fox, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<Fire_fox> glpiana, ah quello gia l'ho
<glpiana> polisso, scrivi nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep ubuntuwin            e vediamo cosa esce
<lexus> glpiana risolto, pensavo di aver già dato l'update, ora è ok, grazie!
<glpiana> Fire_fox, ora leviamo i repo di xorg edgerse e di bumblebee
<glpiana> lexus, :)
<glpiana> Fire_fox, scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<glpiana> Fire_fox, metti poi l'output su pastebin
<Fire_fox> glpiana, se togli bumblebee non disattivi la nvidia ?
<akis24> polisso:  prova da terminale   sudo apt-get remove ubuntuwintv
<glpiana> Fire_fox, leviamo i repo esterni, puliamo nvidia, torniamo a nouveau e poi vediamo
<Fire_fox> ok
<Fire_fox> glpiana, ...in progress
<Fire_fox> sarebbe piu veloce se la linea andasse, ma piu' di 100-150 non va
<polisso> Rimozione di ubuntuwintv (0.7.2-0ubuntu1)...
<polisso> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<polisso> buona continuazione a tutti
<Fire_fox> glpiana, somma hash ... eppure prima e' andata bene
<polisso> siete magici
<glpiana> Fire_fox, su pastebin
<Fire_fox> glpiana, premetto, dopo aver installato tutto l'ho lasciato in mano a mio figlio, percui dopo non so cosa possa essere successo
<Fire_fox> non per declinare nulla, ma non so' dove potrebbe essere stato il prob
<glpiana> Fire_fox, su pastebin
<Fire_fox> ecolo
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304365/
<glpiana> Fire_fox, eddai però
<glpiana> Fire_fox, ti avevo detto di cambiare server. non ci schiodiamo di nulla se non cambi server
<glpiana> Fire_fox, di nuovo: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Fire_fox> ma veramnete l'ho fatto
<glpiana> Fire_fox, dove c'è scritto scaricare da, apri il menu e scegli "altro"
<glpiana> Fire_fox, una volta che hai scelto altro trovi l'elenco per nazione. vai su italia e vedrai elencati dei server
<Fire_fox> fatto... scelto fastbull
<Fire_fox> update in corso
<glpiana> Fire_fox, ora chiudi software proprerties gtk
<glpiana> ecco, vediamo
<Fire_fox> ok buin fine
<Fire_fox> lanciato ppapurge
<Fire_fox> mi sa' che erano i server.... x la somma hash
<glpiana> Fire_fox, quando finisce metti su pastebin
<Fire_fox> ok
<Fire_fox> e' lento... e' la linea ogni sminchiata ci mette tre ore
<Fire_fox> te lo immagini se mi fuman ... per aprire una pagina tre ore
<Fire_fox> ok quasi fatto
<Fire_fox> disabilita e reinstalla
<Fire_fox> l'aggancio al cellulare, qui c'e lte, vediamo se ci si sbriga senno si fa notte
<glpiana> Fire_fox, da quando sei passato a 14.10, hai mai usato i driver open, i nouveau?
<Fire_fox> no, mai stati, mai andati dallinizio
<Fire_fox> installazione pulita da 0 andava lentissimo, considera quando l'ho preso era il primo optimus
<Fire_fox> ed i driver ufficiali non andavano
<Fire_fox> glpiana, ok fatto posto
<glpiana> Fire_fox, ora scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/testing
<glpiana> Fire_fox, e intanto fammi vedere l'output del comando precedente
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304553/
<Fire_fox> vai, velocizziamo
<Fire_fox> lanciato. attaccato caricabatteria vediamo se si muove
<Fire_fox> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: bumblebee testing
<Fire_fox> non c'e
<glpiana> Fire_fox, sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/stable
<Fire_fox> ok lanciato
<Fire_fox> ok  builind, ci siamo quasi
<Fire_fox> ok fine
<glpiana> Fire_fox, ora scrivi: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304597/
<glpiana> Fire_fox, fammi vedere l'output dell'ultimo purge
<Fire_fox> glpiana, li ho postati tutti
<Fire_fox> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304597/
<glpiana> Fire_fox, mi riferisco a sudo ppa-purge ppa:bumblebee/stable
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304673/
<glpiana> Fire_fox, apt-cache policy nvidia-343
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304704/
<glpiana> Fire_fox, oki, scrivi: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*              e poi metti su pastebin
<Fire_fox> glpiana, strano, i druver sono sempre di xorgedgers
<glpiana> Fire_fox, non ha potuto fare il downgrade perchè non ha trovato un corrispettivo nei repo ufficiali
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304729/
<glpiana> Fire_fox, sudo apt-get -f install
<LoZioNe> Ciao a tutti,posso chiedere un aiuto per un possibile trojan su Nokia Lumia?
<glpiana> LoZioNe, ma per favore!
<glpiana> !chat | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> !chat | LoZioNe
<Fire_fox> glpiana, sudo apt-get -f install
<Fire_fox> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<Fire_fox> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Fire_fox> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Fire_fox> I seguenti pacchetti saranno RIMOSSI:
<LoZioNe> okk grazie glpiana e ubot-it
<Fire_fox> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304752/
<glpiana> Fire_fox, hai aptitude?
<Fire_fox> glpiana, il driver e' in uso ecco perche'
<Fire_fox> glpiana, synaptic
<glpiana> Fire_fox, no, serve aptitude: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Fire_fox> anche aptitude
<glpiana> Fire_fox, sudo aptitude purge nvidia-343
<Fire_fox> glpiana, errore
<glpiana> Fire_fox, vediamolo
<Fire_fox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304817/
<glpiana> Fire_fox, oki, segnati cosa devi fare, perchè ti faccio chiudere la sessione grafica
<Fire_fox> ok
<glpiana> Fire_fox, chiudi la sessione, poi premi ctrl+alt+f1 per passare in tty, esegui il login testuale 8anche se non vedi la password che digit)
<glpiana> Fire_fox, scrivi: sudo service lightdm stop
<glpiana> Fire_fox, a questo punto scrivi: sudo aptitude purge nvidia-343
<glpiana> Fire_fox, vediamo se va a buon fine. se ci metti poco mi trovi qui, se no, ci vediamo più tardi. hai eventualemtne altro modo di collegarti se la grafica dovesse darti problemi?
<Fire_fox> glpiana, si dal mio pc
<glpiana> ok, a dopo
<Fire_fox> ok 10x
<Fire^fox> glpiana, non e' andata
<Fire^fox> glpiana, non disinstalla
<glpiana> Fire^fox, non importa. lo faremo da recovery. però io non mi ci metto adesso perchè son qui per 3 minuti e ti lascerei in sospeso. se ti va bene riprendiamo tra un'ora e mezza
<Fire^fox> glpiana, ok grazie x la pazienza
<glpiana> Fire^fox, sai entrare in recovery?
<Fire^fox> certo
<glpiana> Fire^fox, ok, intanto vai nella gestione dei driver proprietari e dimmi anzitutto se si apre e nel caso quel che vedi
<Fire^fox> o
<Fire^fox> ho trovato iltto il kill del pid processo e fa
<Fire^fox> ho trovato il processo e fatto il kill
<Fire^fox> rimossi
<glpiana> molto bene. se ha rimosso, dai ancora: sudo apt-get -f install            e vediamo come sta messo
<glpiana> però ora vado davvero. a più tardi
<Fire^fox> riavvio ?
<Gero> ciaooooo
<Gero> buongiorno
<Gero> C'è qualcuno per aiutarmi ?
<ExPBoy> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gero> devo installare dei driver per un arduino compatibile. Qualcuno da aiutarmi ?
<Gero> ho già scaricato i driver
<fabio_cc> !chat | Gero
<ubot-it> Gero: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gero> non risponde nessuno in ubuntu in chat
<cybernova> Gero, rispondere non è un obbligo, se nessuno risponde aspetta o ripassa più tardi
<Gero> ok
<Gero> Usage:
<Gero>  (load or unload linux driver of CH34x)
<Gero>  //compile
<Gero>  #make
<Gero>  //load ch34x chips driver
<Gero>  #make load
<Gero>  //unload ch34x chips driver
<mreb> buon giorno
<mreb> a tutti
<mreb> sono un nuovo utente linux (ubuntu 14.04 lts) installato ieri
<mreb> ho un problema per installare i driver della chiavetta usb ralink
<mreb> chiavetta wifi
<mreb> qualcuno puo' darmi delle delucidazioni?
<mreb> è una giornata che sul terminal non riesco proprio a installare i driver
<mreb> questa è la procedura che ho adottato:
<mreb> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<mreb> cd ~
<mreb> wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11876059/DPO_RT3290_LinuxSTA_V2600_20120508.tar.gz
<mreb> tar -xvf DPO_RT3290_LinuxSTA_V2600_20120508.tar.gz
<mreb> HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y
<mreb> HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y
<LostInMyHead> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mreb> cd ~/DPO_RT3290_LinuxSTA_V2600_20120508
<LostInMyHead> mreb, era riferito a te
<mreb> sudo su
<mreb> make
<mreb> make install
<mreb> sudo modprobe rt3290sta  sudo gedit /etc/modules  rt3290
<mreb> rt3290sta
<LostInMyHead> mreb...
<fabio_cc> !enter | mreb
<ubot-it> mreb: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mreb> a ok ubot
<mreb> #Wireless drivers conflicting with rt3562sta
<mreb> blacklist rt2800pci
<mreb> blacklist rt2x00pci
<mreb> poi salvo ma mi da error 1 e error 2
<LostInMyHead> mreb, è inutile che scrivi ok e vai avanti...
<LostInMyHead> !paste | mreb
<ubot-it> mreb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mreb> scusate ho finito ho salvato ma niente...perchè è cosi difficile installare le cose su ubuntu? o sono io che non ci capisco ancora niente. mi aiutate per favore
<fabio_cc> mreb, cominciamo dall'inizio
<fabio_cc> mreb, inserisci la chiavetta, e dai il comando ifconfig -a
<fabio_cc> mreb, incolla l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | mreb
<ubot-it> mreb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mreb> mreb@mreb:~$ ifconfig -a
<mreb> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:37:34:ae:18
<mreb>           inet addr:192.168.1.71  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<mreb>           inet6 addr: fe80::21e:37ff:fe34:ae18/64 Scope:Link
<mreb>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<mreb>           RX packets:29823 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<mreb>           TX packets:23152 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<LostInMyHead> va bhe...
<LostInMyHead> fabio_cc, chissa come mai ma me l'aspettavo...
<fabio_cc> LostInMyHead, avevo voluto dargli un'altra opportunità di ricevere supporto
<LostInMyHead> fabio_cc, capisco
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306179/
<fabio_cc> mreb, ok, adesso, sempre nel terminale: lsusb
<fabio_cc> e sempre su pastebin
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306239/
<fabio_cc> mreb, ok, la chiavetta wifi è: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp.
<fabio_cc> mreb, adesso leva e metti la chiavetta, poi nel terminale dai dmesg | tail
<fabio_cc> mreb, e metti su pastebin
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306285/
<fabio_cc> mreb, la chiavetta è attaccata a una porta usb del pc oppure ad un hub (moltiplicatore di porte)?
<fabio_cc> mreb, nel terminale dai lsmod
<fabio_cc> e metti su pastebin
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306304/
<glpiana> mreb, lsmod, non demsg | tail
<fabio_cc> mreb, è lo stesso di prova
<falcoman> ho un problema e vorrei capire se è la pen drive o ubuntu
<glpiana> falcoman, esponilo
<falcoman> inserisco la penna la vede
<falcoman> ma poi mi da un errore
<glpiana> falcoman, anzitutto, di che penna stiamo parlando?
<falcoman> se la voglio aprire
<falcoman> tdk 16 gb
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306365/
<glpiana> falcoman, che errore da?
<falcoman> Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/falcoman/FLASH DRIVE
<falcoman> e continua il messaggio
<glpiana> falcoman, togli la penna, inseriscila di nuovo e scrivi in un terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> falcoman, copia tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | falcoman
<ubot-it> falcoman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<falcoman> ok
<falcoman> fatto
<glpiana> ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<falcoman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306450/
<glpiana> a dopo
<fabio_cc> mreb, posta il link della guida che hai provato a seguire
<mreb> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104690
<falcoman> glpiana se vuoi posto anche il messaggio di errore per intero
<fabio_cc> mreb, speriamo che la guida che hai seguito non abbia creato problemi
<fabio_cc> mreb, adesso ne seguiamo un'altra
<falcoman> ho un problema e vorrei capire se è la pen drive o ubuntu
<akis24> falcoman:  apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get install libnss-myhostname  e poi riprova di nuovo come prima
<falcoman> ok provo
<falcoman> no niente da fare
<falcoman> akis24
<akis24> falcoman:  estraila e reinseriscila
<akis24> falcoman:  come prima  dmesg | tail  e metti su paste
<falcoman> ok
<akis24> falcoman: cosa contiene la chiavetta dati o cosa ?
<fabio_cc> mreb, devi scaricare il driver da qui: http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/mt7601u-usb/
<mreb> fabio_cc speriamo che non sia successo nulla....come mai su ubuntu è rognoso installare i driver?
<falcoman> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10306592/
<falcoman> dati
<falcoman> per lo piu foto
<akis24> falcoman: sembra un problema al filesystem
<falcoman> della penna
<mreb> fabio_cc fatto il downloaded
<fabio_cc> mreb, questo succede solo quando una periferica non è supportata, ma per fortuna non succede sempre
<akis24> falcoman:  si
<fabio_cc> mreb, il file che hai scaricato si dovrebbe chiamare DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913.tar.bz2, spostalo nella home se non sta già li
<falcoman> potrò recuperare almeno il contenuto?
<mreb> fatto fabio_cc
<akis24> falcoman: entra in #ubuntu-it-chat  ti posto una guida se vuoi seguirla
<fabio_cc> mreb, ora nel terminale dai il comando: cd            seguito da invio, così ci spostiamo nella home se non ti trovi già li
<mreb> fatto
<fabio_cc> mreb, ora ls -al DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913.tar.bz2
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306643/
<fabio_cc> mreb, evidentemente non si chiama così il file che hai scaricato
<fabio_cc> mreb, dai ls -al
<akis24> mreb:  hai messo la lettera l   di troppo
<gerry73> ciao.. ho installato molte volte xubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con windows.. però su pc "datati"
<akis24> scusate.. errore mio
<gerry73> oggi ho provato su un pc nuovo.. non riesco perchè il setup di xubuntu non trova nessun sistema già installato mentre invece c'e' windows 8.1
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306686/
<cybernova> !uefi | gerry73
<ubot-it> gerry73: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cybernova> gerry73, ubuntu 14.10 riconosce winz installato, mentre la 14.04 no, è consigliato disattivare secure boot
<gerry73> ok grazie..
<fabio_cc> mreb, mi sa che c'erano anche le cose che hai scaricato seguendo la guida precedente
<fabio_cc> mreb, cancella file e cartelle che cominciano per DPO, nella home
<gerry73> basterebbe disattivare secure boot? perchè in effetti è attivo
<cybernova> gerry73, la guida che ho linkato spiega tutto, ma per riconoscerti winz deve essere la 14.10, tu che versione stai installando?
<gerry73> 14.04 lts
<cybernova> gerry73, con quella devi seguire il partizionamento manuale anche disattivando secure boot
<gerry73> aha ok.. d'accordo grazie 1000
<cybernova> gerry73, prego
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306770/
<fabio_cc> mreb, no fermti chi ti ha detto di dare quei comandi
<fabio_cc> mreb, adesso dai solo ls
<fabio_cc> e metti su paste
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306794/
<fabio_cc> mreb, cancella anche DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913
<fabio_cc> mreb, poi riscarica di nuovo il driver da http://www.mediatek.com/en/downloads/mt7601u-usb/
<fabio_cc> mreb, e mettilo nella home
<mreb> fatto
<fabio_cc> mreb, di nuovo ls
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306891/
<fabio_cc> mreb, adesso clic con il destro sul file, e scegli estrai qui
<mreb> fatto
<fabio_cc> mreb, di nuovo ls
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10306999/
<fabio_cc> mreb, cd DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307011/
<fabio_cc> mreb, ho dimenticato, devi scaricare anche la patch
<fabio_cc> mreb, da qui: http://www.mediafire.com/download/fezezv1u28y7eey/rt2870-mt7601Usta-kuid_t-kgid_t.patch
<mreb> fatto messo sulla home
<mreb> sulla stessa hash dell'altra
<fabio_cc> mreb, cosa vuoi dire?
<mreb> nella home dove ci sta DPO MT760 ecc
<fabio_cc> mreb, ok, dai patch -p0 < ~/rt2870-mt7601Usta-kuid_t-kgid_t.patch
<fabio_cc> metti il risultato su pastebin
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307160/
<fabio_cc> mreb, patch -p0 < ~/rt2870-mt7601Usta-kuid_t-kgid_t.patch
<fabio_cc> mreb, non avevi scritto patch
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307172/
<fabio_cc> mreb, ok, stavo dimenticando, devi dare: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-generic build-essential
<fabio_cc> mreb, siamo a buon punto ma adesso vado a pranzare, se ci sei possiamo continuare dopo
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307190/
<mreb> fabio tra quanto ci sei??
<glpiana> mreb, proseguo io
<fabio_cc> mreb, :)
<glpiana> mreb, nel terminale scrivi: make
<glpiana> mreb, e metti quanto esce su pastebin
<mreb> grazie glpiana
<mreb> grazie anche a te fabio che m'hai sorbettato
<ExPBoy> sorbettato?
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307224/
<mreb> si sorbettato è sopportato in romanesco....
<glpiana> mreb, scrivi: su -c 'mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/'
<mreb> non mi vede il comando...
<glpiana> mreb, magari non ti da output
<glpiana> mreb, l'importante è che non dia errore
<mreb> comand not found
<glpiana> pastebin mreb
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307252/
<glpiana> mreb, non perdere in giro i pezzi di comando. "su" non era un'esclamazione per squoterti, scrivi:  su -c 'mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/'
<mreb> ahhaha che testa che c'ho
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307278/
<mreb> la password ho inserito la mia di ubuntu...
<glpiana> mreb, oki, facciamo altrimenti: sudo mkdir -p /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/
<Kekko001> salve
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307290/
<glpiana> mreb, ora scrivi: sudo cp RT2870STA.dat /etc/Wireless/RT2870STA/RT2870STA.dat
<Kekko001> perchè?
<glpiana> Kekko001, perchè cosa?
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307308/
<glpiana> mreb, ora la chiavetta è collegata?
<mreb> si
<Kekko001> ho un broblema con il bluetooth
<glpiana> mreb, staccala, reinseriscila e poi scrivi questo comando: sudo /sbin/insmod os/linux/mt7601Usta.ko
<glpiana> Kekko001, descrivi il tuo problema
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307329/
<glpiana> mreb, scrivi:  dmesg | tail
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307340/
<Kekko001> da poco ho comprato una pennetta usb bluetooth, avevo ubuntu 14.10 e andava bene senza problemi, la riproduzione audio tramite blutooth, solamente che ho cambiato sistema ( ora ho ubuntu 14.4 lts) ma non va lo streaming audio tramite bluetooth
<glpiana> mreb, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<jester-> sudo /sbin/insmod os/linux/mt7601Usta.ko
<jester-> glpiana: che minchia d path è?
<glpiana> jester-, con fabio_cc ha compilato il modulo. lo testiamo prima di installarlo
<jester-> aaaah
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307370/
<glpiana> mreb, ottimo! ora scrivi: sudo make install
<Kekko001> poi il venditore della pennetta mi ha consigliato di usare bluesoleil, ho scaracato per ubuntu ma nno
<Kekko001> non parte
<jester-> adesso contatta mibofra che ti impara a craccare le wifi altrui
<jester-> lol
<mreb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307384/
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<glpiana> mreb, bene, non resta che riavviare il pc, inserire la chiavetta e vedere se lavora
<mreb> quindi stacco la chiavetta riavvio il pc e al riavvio di ubuntu inserisco la wifiusb giusto?
<glpiana> mreb, sì, prova così
<mreb> a scusami devo salvare su terminal?
<glpiana> mreb, no
<mreb> chiudo direttamente
<glpiana> sì
<mreb> ok faccio la prova speriamo sia la volta buona intanto ringrazio voi e lo staff di ubuntu TY so much
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> Kekko001, hai porvato solo l'audio? o anche altra roba bluetooth
<Kekko001> la riproduzione audio bluetooth non va
<glpiana> e questo si è capito
<Kekko001> perchè?
<glpiana> Kekko001, hai provato altre periferiche bluetooth?
<Kekko001> si, ma funzionavano tutte con ubuntu 14.10
<glpiana> Kekko001, con 14.04 invece?
<Kekko001> funzionavano
<Kekko001> no, solo con 14.10
<glpiana> Kekko001, in un terminale scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | Kekko001
<ubot-it> Kekko001: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kekko001> e quindi?
<glpiana> Kekko001, ti ho detto di scrivere un comando in un terminale. darà dell'output. usa il servizio pastebin indicato da ubot-it per mostrarcelo
<Kekko001> ok
<Kekko001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307481/
<glpiana> Kekko001, avevi detto che era usb -.-, ho riletto ora. dai il comando lsusb
<PeppoTux> raga per questioni "logistiche" non posso utilizzare l'ultima versione di chrome. Vorrei installare un'applicazione dallo store di chrome però non posso scaricare nulla perchè ho il messaggio che la mia ver di chrome non è supportata dallo web-store. c'è un modo per bypassare quel messaggio?
<glpiana> PeppoTux, non c'è supporto per sofwtare non presente nei repositry ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | PeppoTux
<ubot-it> PeppoTux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gerry73> scusate ma non ho capito una cosa.. ubuntu 14.10 e ubuntu 14.04.1.. sono lo stesso sistema?
<Kekko001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307493/
<glpiana> gerry73, no
<gerry73> ho provato scaricare l'ultima vers di xubuntu.. e mi ha dato 14.04.1
<glpiana> gerry73, non è l'ultima quella. l'ultima è la 14.10
<glpiana> !release | gerry73
<ubot-it> gerry73: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> Kekko001, nel terminale: hciconfig -a hci0
<gerry73> okk grazie
<Kekko001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307511/
<glpiana> Kekko001, sì, visto. un attimo
<Kekko001> ok
<glpiana> Kekko001, viene perfettamente riconosciuto. è tra l'altro il device usato nell'esempio della guida del bluetooth del wiki
<Kekko001> mi può dare il link?
<glpiana> Kekko001, sì, ma c'è giusto il comando che ti ho fatto dare
<glpiana> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters
<Kekko001> ok, quale?
<glpiana> Kekko001, scrivi nel terminale: hcitool dev
<Kekko001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307599/
<glpiana> Kekko001, questo comando serve per identificare le periferiche bluetooth. il sistema audio bluetooth era acceso?
<jester-> PeppoTux: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Kekko001> si
<Kekko001> anzi no!
<glpiana> Kekko001, aalora accendi e poi ridai il comando
<glpiana> Kekko001, yuhuuu
<Kekko001> si
<Kekko001> non va
<Kekko001> non mi va ancora
<glpiana> Kekko001, oki, ti avevio chiesto di dare il comando hcitool dev dopo aver acceso le casse
<Kekko001> l'ho fatto
<glpiana> Kekko001, avrei voluto vederne l'output
<Kekko001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10307971/
<glpiana> Kekko001, è la stessa periferica che si vedeva prima a casse spente
<glpiana> Kekko001, che sistema audio è?
<Kekko001> ho un computer portatile
<glpiana> Kekko001, parlo del sistema audio bluetooth
<Kekko001> una pennetta che offriva sia il servizio di invia file sia di streaming audio
<Kekko001> cioè in pratica il computer stessa faceva da speaker bluetooth
<glpiana> Kekko001, non sto capendo più nulla
<glpiana> <Kekko001> la riproduzione audio bluetooth non va
<glpiana> Kekko001, rispiegami tutto da capo
<Kekko001> no
<Kekko001> ok
<Kekko001> avevo prima ubuntu 14.10 e se collegavo il mio smartphone (nokia lumia 630) al computer tramite bluetooth potevo sia inviare i file al pc sia da usare il computer come se fosse uno speaker bluetooth
<Kekko001> ma adesso, che ho ubuntu 14.04 lts non posso fare più questo.
<glpiana> Kekko001, oki, ora il dispositivo che visualizziamo dando hcitool dev è il tuo smartphone?
<Kekko001> si
<jester-> Kekko001: pensi che i nuovirilasci li facciano a casso?
<Kekko001> in che senso?
<glpiana> Kekko001, allora proviamo con: sudo hidd --connect 00:15:83:5A:AC:7B
<jester-> Kekko001: nuovo rilascio = piu supporto e meno retroattività
<glpiana> Kekko001, penso però tu debba controllare anche dallo smartphone che sia associato
<Kekko001> sudo hidd --connect 00:15:83:5A:AC:7B
<Kekko001> sudo: hidd: command not found
<Kekko001> con me lo da
<Kekko001> non me lo da
<Kekko001> allora?
<glpiana> Kekko001, sudo apt-get install bluez-compat
<Kekko001> ok
<glpiana> Kekko001, intanto ti cheido: ma se andava con la 14.10, perchè sei tornato a 14.04?
<jester-> Kekko001: per pura curiosità, visto che dici che con la 14.10 tutto funza perchè ti ostini con la 14.04?
<Kekko001> perchè 14.10 era più instabile di 14.04 e perchè dopo un pò non me la leggeva la pennetta usb
<Kekko001> Can't get device information: No route to host
<glpiana> Kekko001, che è?
<jester-> Kekko001: piu intasbile un par de bale e le pennette piu o meno a tutti continua a leggerle senza problemi se il sistema non è cannibalizzato da ppa
<Kekko001> è il risultato del comando sudo hidd --connect 00:15:83:5A:AC:7B
<Kekko001> allora devo fare l'avanzamento e poi dirvi se va?
<glpiana> Kekko001, il bluetooth sul tuo telefono è settato per collegarsi in automatico? da segni di vita quando dai il comando sul pc? il telefono vede la chiavetta bluettoth?
<Kekko001> si
<glpiana> Kekko001, è la risposta a quale delle tre domande?
<Kekko001> mai poi dopo un po si scollega senza "il mio consenso"
<Kekko001> si scollega da solo
<Kekko001> il blutooth si che è settato in modo automatico, dice che si collega ma poi si scollega, no so perchè, ed il telefono vede la chiavetta bluetooth
<glpiana> Kekko001, nel temrinale scrivi: dmesg | tail           e metti su pastebin
<Kekko001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10308235/
<glpiana> Kekko001, con 14.10 cosa avevi dovuto fare per usare il pc come uscita audio bt del cellulare?
<Kekko001> semplicemente collegarmi
<glpiana> Kekko001, da telefono a pc o viceversa?
<Kekko001> dal telefono al pc
<glpiana> Kekko001, se provi a farlo ora cosa ottieni?
<Kekko001> che si collega e dopo si scollega subito
<Kekko001> cosa posso fare?
<Kekko001> faccio l'aggiornamento?
<jester-> avanzare alla 14.10  previo uninstall dei ppa
<glpiana> Kekko001, l'unica cosa che mi viene da proporti prima di fare avanzamento di verisone è provare da live se funziona su 14.10. e visto che prima andava ci sono possibilità che avda ancora
<Kekko001> ok faccio l'aggiornamento... a dopo!
<tugun> buonasera a tutti
<tugun> scusate
<tugun> vorrei un consiglio
<tugun> che ubuntu posso mettere su un pc 32 bit del 2003
<glpiana> tugun, sehai un po' di ram, incrociando le dita, puoi vedere se ci ira lubuntu
<glpiana> *gira
<tugun> lubuntu
<glpiana> non ti piace come risposta?
<tugun> no no
<tugun> grazie
<krabador> quanta RAM hai?
<tugun> 24 gb liberi
<jester-> piu leggera di quella il convento non passa
<tugun> ok grazie
<tugun> ragazzi
<krabador> la RAM , non l'hard disk
<glpiana> 24 giga di ram su un pc del 2003? è stato un incredibile investimento
<tugun> mi metto subito all'opera allora
<tugun> 2 gb
<tugun> scusa avevo capito memoria libera
<krabador> tugun: eh allora va bene
<krabador> hai RAM a sufficienza
<tugun> grazie
<tugun> alla prossima
<tugun> mi potete spiegare
<tugun> se sbaglio in qualcosa
<tugun> allora inserisco il dischetto
<tugun> poi riAVVIO
<tugun> FACCIO BIOS
<tugun> metto in primisi
<tugun> il lettore dove sta il pc
<glpiana> !enter | tugun
<tugun> giusto
<ubot-it> tugun: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<tugun> invece per mettere solo lubuntu , insomma formattando il pc
<jester-> tugun: userai opzione usa tutto lu disco
<glpiana> !installazione | tugun
<ubot-it> tugun: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<slenz> ciao
<tugun> ciao silenz
<slenz> slenz :)
<slenz> avrei bisogno di un consiglio su un'istallazione di una derivata di ubuntu
<slenz> sono nel posto giusto?
<jester-> quale
<slenz> ho provato lubuntu ma mi sembra troppo minimale
<jester-> slenz: dipende dal pc che hai
<glpiana> slenz, a parte l'interfaccia scarna e leggera, è come ubuntu
<slenz> vorrei provare kubuntu ma non so se il mio vecchio toshiba può sopportarlo
<jester-> lubuntu è leggera per pc datati
<yarid> xubuntu :)
<glpiana> slenz, quanta ram hai e che processore monta il pc?
<jester-> slenz: cpu e ram?
<slenz> Processore Intel® Pentium® Dual Core T2080
<slenz> 1 GB di ram
<glpiana> slenz, prova pure kubuntu, magari disattivando gli effetti grafici
<glpiana> puoi installare direttamente sulla lubuntu che hai, con sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<slenz> ah ottimo
<glpiana> slenz, alla schermata di login scegli cosa avviare, se kubutnu (plasma) o lxde
<slenz> in questo modo avrei entrambe le distribuzioni?
<glpiana> slenz, è la stessa distribuzione, hai entrambe le interfacce e alcuni software doppi
<glpiana> slenz, tipo il file manager. kubuntu usa dolphin mentre lubuntu pcmanfs
<glpiana> slenz, due editor e altre cosine doppie, ma si sopravviave e se dessero fastidio si può disinstallare il software che non interessa
<slenz> e lo stesso potrei fare anche con xubuntu giusto?
<glpiana> slenz, certo, installando il pacchetto xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> e gnome e tutte la altre ciofeche in cricolazio, alla finestra di login scegli
<slenz> in ogni caso forse la migliore derivata la il mio pc sembrerebbe essere xubuntu
<yarid> io mi sono trovato bene ... prova le live :)
<glpiana> slenz, la più leggera in assoluto è lubuntu, che comunque magari non sembra ma è molto configurabile
<glpiana> yarid, abbiamo capito che ti piace xubuntu, basta dai! :D
<yarid> lol okkey
<tugun> ok ragazzi grazie di tutto
<tugun> alla porssima
<slenz> ok grazie mille ragazzi
<yarid> cmq bella e + leggera lubuntu :)
<Fire^fox> jester-, ciao
<yarid> ma il send file qui ( freccia blu a destra di dove scriviamo ) non funziona ? o e' meglio non usarlo
<mauxxx72> Buongiorno, sto provando il livecd 13.10. In esso l'interfaccia di Libre office è tutta in inglese. Esiste un livecd che abbia l'interfaccia di Libre Office in italiano? La stessa cosa vale per l'interfaccia del S.O.
<mauxxx72> Grazie, MAurizio
<jester-> mauxxx72: 13.10 è fuori supporto
<jester-> mauxxx72: scraica la 14.10 versione italiana
<jester-> [16:48:40] <jester-> mauxxx72: 13.10 è fuori supporto
<jester-> [16:49:28] <jester-> mauxxx72: scraica la 14.10 versione italiana
<maux72> In essa dite che le interfacce del S.o. e Libre Office sono in italiano?
<maux72> Jester? :)
<jester-> maux72: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download  scegli versione della comunità
<jester-> maux72: libre pia la lingua del sistema
<jester-> versione comunità è gia in ita
<maux72> Scusa, ho scritto male. La frase precedente non ha senso, non considerarla :p
<Fire^fox> jester-, ciaoooooooooooo
<jester-> cioa Fire^fox
<maux72> Grazie Jester, proverò come mi hai detto. ciao
<Fire^fox> jester-, dopo anni !
<Fire^fox> jester-, ho un problema, mi serve un consiglio "giusto"
<widecurio64> scusate
<widecurio64> ho installato windows e pensavo di fare un dual boot con kubuntu...
<widecurio64> ma ho dei problemi con il grub
<Fire^fox> jester-, ubuntu 14.10, me la trascino una versione dopo l'altra da anni, ieri faccio gli aggiornamenti, e boom wallpaper nero e la parte gtk come un vero cesso
<Fire^fox> jester-, ho pernsato ai driver video, parte di xorg edgers, e stamani ho fatto il ppa purge, mettendo i raccomandati, l'avessi mai fatto, inchiodato di brutto !
<jester-> Fire^fox: se hai usato il ppa edgers procedi pure a reinstallare, non sono reversibili
<jester-> Fire^fox: poi installi il testato ed ha gia la modalità doppia scheda se serve
<Fire^fox> jester-, allora ho riprestinato da clonezilla il bk che avevo, ho fatto gli aggiornamneti e sono passato alla 15.04, perfetto tutto ok, ho pensato di mettere i driver nuovi, ma boom, inchiodato schermo nero
<Fire^fox> jester-, mi sa' che merita limare che dici
<jester-> Fire^fox: che scheda è
<jester-> vanno dalla seire 8000 in su
<Fire^fox> jester-, gt540m, ma con i raccomandati non va
<jester-> in giu sono legacy
<jester-> Fire^fox: si che va
<Fire^fox> jester-, gt540m, si apre il desk e mi dice che non c'e accelazione video e va a 1
<jester-> canni qualcosa
<Fire^fox> jester-, ho provato stamani due volte
<jester-> reinstalla pulito e metti il 341
<jester-> e basta
<jester-> e aggiungi opzione nomedest da F5 installando
<jester-> F5
<jester-> 6
<Fire_fox> jester-, provato con glpliana stamani
<Fire_fox> jester-, assurdo, e non ha senso
<jester-> Fire_fox: non è che hai un video vecio?
<Fire_fox> jester-, in che senso
<Fire_fox> jester-, un driver rimasto inchiodato nel kernel ?
<jester-> Fire_fox: nel senso che se il video è vecchio non si fa interrogare e il drover non puo settare la risoluzione ideale
<Fire_fox> jester-, e' un portatile
<jester-> ma risolvi facendo fare xorg.conf a nvidia_settings
<jester-> Fire_fox: installa la 14.10 con nomedest oi metti il 341 e stop
<Fire_fox> jester-, provato...20 volte, solo casini, il prob e' che e' un optimus
<jester-> e 4
<jester-> il 341 è gia attrezzato
<Fire_fox> va limato tutto, merita
<Fire_fox> ho gia provato a reinstallare quel driver stamani, ma e' o, penso la parte grafica sia una delle piu' delicate e nonostante ave fatto un bel apt-get remove --purge nvidia* non va
<jester-> Fire_fox: 14.10 nvidia-341 installa prime se c'è doppia scheda intel nvidia lo usa
<Fire_fox> provato anche cosi'...nada, forse sfortuna....
<Fire_fox> qualsiasi install remove con purge o senza, non riparte
<jester-> Fire_fox: e 7 reinstalla pulito e non usare ppa
<Fire_fox> jester-, al limite anche se mi rompe un po' lo tengo cvosi' tanto mi pare aprile esce la 15 giusto ?
<jester-> vedi te
<Fire_fox> jester-, con i driver raccomandati non andava, non c'era verso, buffo ma vero
<jester-> Fire_fox: apri nvidia-settings
<Fire_fox> ci sono
<jester-> vedi di sistemare da li
<jester-> poi fai scrivere il xorg.conf
<Fire_fox> bho provero'
<tugun> ragazzi vorrei formattare il pc e rimettere linux
<tugun> come faccio?
<jester-> !installazione | tugun
<ubot-it> tugun: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<BoyDark> ciao a tutti
<BoyDark> Ho installato il sistema Ubuntu su un portatile, ma mi sono dimenticato di assegnare il boot. Adersso quando avvio il sistema mi compare una shell con grub rescue
<BoyDark> come faccio a partire il sistema senza reinstallare tutto?
<Matt_91> !grub | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Matt_91> segui la guida per ripristinare il grub BoyDark
<Guest70548> hi everybody
<orcoverde> ciao ragazzi, ma il tasto stampa schermo funziona su lubuntu? ho provato a incollare un immagine dello schermo su phtach, mtpaint e gimp ma niente...
<VahGina> ciao
<orcoverde> ciao ragazzi, ma il tasto stampa schermo funziona su lubuntu? ho provato a incollare un immagine dello schermo su phtach, mtpaint e gimp ma niente...
<krabador> orcoverde, controlla direttamente nella home, non in Immagini
<krabador> orcoverde, altrimenti va installato
<VahGina> ragazzi, ma esiste ancora ubuntu per cellulare_
<VahGina> _
<VahGina> ?
<krabador> VahGina, cambia nick con /nick altronick
<orcoverde> ok krabador grazie.
<orcoverde> nel caso non fosse stato nella home cosa bisognava fare?
<Kekko001> ho appena finito di fare l aggiornamento e va il bluetooth grazie
<altronick> va bene ora_
<altronick> ?
<krabador> altronick, http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<altronick> grazie
<altronick> ma posso metterlo in qualsiasi terminale?
<krabador> altronick, no
<krabador> altronick, ma entro febbraio pubblicano la porting guide, per consentire il porting sugli altri device
<altronick> quindi per ora non posso insallare ubuntu su android?
<altronick> nel senso sostituire
<krabador> altronick, negli ultimi 2 anni , ubuntu touch si è basata su una versione modificata di android, e si poteva installare in altri device , che puoi vedere qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_ports.2C_but_w.2BAC8-o_system-image_server
<krabador> device in cui si è potuto fare, in quanto membri della comunità hanno seguito la vecchia porting guide, realizzando questi porting
<krabador> altronick, se poi hai un nexus, la cosa cambia, perchè puoi installarlo ufficialmente.
<altronick> io vorrei metterlo in un asus fonepad k004
<krabador> altronick, hai letto i link?
<altronick> SI ho visto
<krabador> se non è nella lista dei vecchi porting, che sono tra l'altro risalenti ad una versione di ubuntu touch ormai desueta, allineata a saucy
<krabador> devi solo aspettare che , con la nuova porting guide, ne sia realizzata una
<krabador> altronick, puoi addirittura provare a farla tu stesso
<altronick> ormai dubito che venga realizzata, questo dispositivo comincia ad avere un paio d'anni
<altronick> magari riuscissi a farla!
<krabador> altronick, "porting guide" significa che è una guida per la realizzazione del porting
<krabador> altronick, è li' che te lo spiegano
<altronick> quindi dovrei realizzare solo il porting?
<altronick> o adattare la versione di ubuntu con il terminale ecc?
<krabador> altronick, alla pubblicazione, verranno svelati gli arcani
<krabador> altronick, di tanto in tanto , guarda qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<altronick> ok, attenderò con ansia la pubblicazione ;)
<krabador> verrà pubblicata entro febbraio
<altronick> grazie!
<krabador> di niente , figurati
<PeppoTux> hola guyz
<fonzy> Buonasera!
<cristian_c> Hey!
<fonzy> Puoi mica aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | fonzy
<ubot-it> fonzy: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fonzy> volevo sapere se Ubuntu supporta Intel Widi
<cristian_c> ma fonzy non chiede mai aiuto, è troppo orgoglioso :P
<fonzy> ahahah magari
<cristian_c> fonzy, bella domanda
<fonzy> eheh
<fonzy> io ho trovato dei driver per "sistemi operativi indipendenti"
<fonzy> ma una volta scaricati non c'è nessun file da installare
<cristian_c> fonzy, quali driver? Dove?
<fonzy> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProdId=3227
<cristian_c> io leggo windows
<fonzy> io OS Independent
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> si parla di firmware , veramente
<enrica> salve, ho un problema nell istallazione di ubuntu
<fonzy> ok quindi non ho speranze?
<enrica> ?
<enrica> nel momento in cui devo effettuare l istallazione dalla live di ubuntu al passo "tipo di istallazione" non mi fa selezionare la modalità di partizionamento e naturalmente non mi fa nemmeno andare avanti. come risolvere?
<lbracher> enrica, devi fare la selezione "advanced", sul fondo dal schermo. ho appena visto questa opzione, sono in mezzo di un re-install.
<lbracher> questa opzione non è insieme delle altre.
<krabador> enrica, se in italiano , l'opzione si chiama "altro"
<krabador> enrica, se la questione del partizionamento , allo stato attuale, è complessa, carica la sessione di prova, ed intervieni prima dell'installazione con gparted
<krabador> enrica, per poi selezionare , in installazione , le partizioni che hai creato/manutenuto
<cristian_c> fonzy, un attimo , soltanto
<enrica> ho aperto gparted ma una volta qui non so come continuare
<cristian_c> fonzy, ho trovato questo topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249517
<enrica> nella parte dell istallazione in italiano non mi spunta altro e in ogni caso quando seleziono per esempio change la schermata si chiude e ritorno sul desktop
<lbracher> enrica, se vuoi condividere il tuo computer con Windows, devi fare un partizionamento. Hai bisogno di Windows?
<enrica> si, non mi fa selezionare il partizionameno
<enrica> partizionamento
<lbracher> credo che devi aprire il gparted dentro dal livecd con il user root.
<lbracher> non mi ricordo più
<lbracher> Ma vuoi condividere con Windows?
<enrica> si
<lbracher> Ok. Dunque prova di fare così: torna a quel schermo delle opzione. c'è l'opzione "altro", come krabador ha detto. Credo che sia l'opzione più facile.
<enrica> scusate un attimo. nel momento in cui apro unebooting (quando faccio l istallazione su usb) nella casella "selezionare distribuzione" quale devo selzionare?
<enrica> scusate la grande ignoranza
<lbracher> Non, non è ignoranza. Prova da selezionare Ubuntu.
<lbracher> Vuoi mettere il sistema in italiano?
<enrica> si certo
<cristian_c> fonzy, hai dato un'occhiata al topic?
<enrica> ho selezionato ubuntu
<fonzy> sto leggendo!
<lbracher> ok. dunque adesso ce l'hai un schermo scritto "Ubuntu", e dopo questo, c'è lo schermo "Welcome", certo?
<krabador> enrica, per favore, rifa la chiavetta con universal usb installer
<krabador> !usbwin | enrica
<ubot-it> enrica: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<enrica> ubot-it, non mi apre la pagina
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fonzy> cristian, non penso possa essermi utile il wifi direct
<fonzy> cercavo di proiettare il contenuto dello schermo sulla TV senza alcun cavo
<lbracher> enrica, ce l'hai due opzione: rifare la chiavetta oppure provare questa chiavetta di installazione.
<lbracher> la prima opzione è più sicura.
<lbracher> ma puoi provare più 5 minute con questa chiavetta
<lbracher> enrica, hai selezionato Ubuntu? Cosa c'è nel schermo?
<enrica> ho formattato la chiavetta e sto riistallando il tutto
<enrica> sta trasferendo tutto sulla chiavetta e sto aspettando la fine
<lbracher> ok. quale versione metti adesso nella chiavetta?
<enrica> ho selezionato ubuntu (come mi è stato detto) nel momento in cui ho aperto il file exe di unebooting
<enrica> ho scaricato ubuntu 14.10
<lbracher> ok. adesso lasciamo il unebooting finire il suo lavoro.
<cristian_c> fonzy, bene, allora ti serve il wifi-direct per fare ciò che chiedi
<cristian_c> fonzy, la cpu lo supporta?
<enrica> esatto ibracher, attendo...
<fonzy> sinceramente non saprei, è un i7 uno degli ultimi usciti
<fonzy> però penso di si, nel senso che se dal televisore cerco i dispositivi wifi direct me lo trova, ma almeno con windows non mi si connette
<fonzy> ora riprovo con ubuntu
<fonzy> esiste un "aggiungi dispositivo" in ubuntu?
<krabador> enrica, allora, usa l'altro software
<krabador> enrica, unetbootin impedisce di selezionare eventuali opzioni di boot
<enrica> e allora cosa devo fare?
<krabador> enrica, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.5.9.exe
<krabador> visto che "non ti va" il link
<krabador> che funziona benissimo
<krabador> del bot
<enrica> ho scaricato ciò che mi hai mandato tramite il link. adesso?
<krabador> "rifa la pendrive" non è arrivato , prima?
<lbracher> se hai rifatto, devi riavviare il computer
<lbracher> purtroppo devo scappare
<enrica> non ha ancora finito il caricamento.
<lbracher> krabador, puoi aiutarla? Devo scappare, purtroppo...
<MaLa> Qualcuno si intende di Debian e Apache2 e può darmi una mano a capire dove sbaglio nel configurare un Alias per una cartella che risiede nella mia /home?
<fabio_cc> !chat | MaLa
<ubot-it> MaLa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MaLa> grazie
<fabio_cc> MaLa, prego
<cagias> Ho un pc un po' vecchiotto e volevo ihstallare ubuntu. Ho provato con fluxbuntu ma non mi riconosce la scheda di rete e cosi sono rimasto col computer senza poter fare niente in quanto ho solo un tablet android per poter scaricare altre versioni di ubuntu. Ma ho provato e non ci sono riuscito,
<cristian_c> cagias, fluxbuntu non è una derivata ufficiale
<cristian_c> !buntu | cagias
<ubot-it> cagias: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cagias> Hai ragione ci ho provato per cercare di risolvere col pc. Grazie lo stesso. Cercherò di installare ubuntu in qualche altra maniera
<cristian_c> cagias, magari dicci quali caratteristiche ha il pc
<cristian_c> in modo da consigliarti la versione più adatta
<cagias> Allora ha 1, 5 ghz di ram e un processore athlon da 1 ghz, la mb credo sia una elite. C'era installato xp ma era troppo lento e volevo velocizzare la cosa. Solo che sono rimasto bloccato con fluxbuntu, non riesco ad usarlo.
<cristian_c> cagias, fai un tentativo con lubuntu in live
<cristian_c> cagias, 14.04 o 14.10
<cagias> Il problema che dovrei andare in internet.ma non mi riconosce la scheda di rete e cosi non si collega per scaricarlo. Pensavo fosse piu semplice ed invece credo che bisognerà inserire dei parametri per fargli riconoscere la scheda
<cagias> Era l'unico sistema operativo che avevo sul cd e non mi ricordavo che era cosi. Se no mi sarei tenuto xp
<cristian_c> cagias, ti ho già spiegato che non c'è supporto qui per fluxubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> magari chiede il rimborso .
<cristian_c> lol
<alby> ciao a tutti. ho dei dubbi. devo urgentemente installare linux sul mio pc (per problemi con componenti bruciati della scheda madre). Scaricando ubuntu 32 bit base (anche se il mio pc supporta il 64) posso comunque eliminare successivamente windows in modo completo, o fare in modo che sia nascosto e non mi venga riconosciuto? Poi, riesco ad installa
<alby> re Ubuntu in circa 30 minuti e solo con la batteria?
<fabio_cc> alby, non credo che in 30 minuti scarichi e installi ubuntu
<fabio_cc> alby, poi non ho capito il discorso dei componenti bruciati
<krabador> alby, mezz'ora , hardware di ultima generazione, con ssd
<alby> ho un problema a dei circuiti bruciati sulla scheda madre. windows non mi lascia avviare il pc con l'alimentatore attaccato e pc acceso dandomi schermata blu. mi lascia solo ricaricarlo a pc spento. essendo un pc vecchio la batteria mi dura solo mezzora circa, e vorrei provare ad installare linux per raggirare il blocco di windows e risolvere il pr
<alby> oblema.
<fabio_cc> alby, se è un problema hw dubito *fortemente* che il pc si avvi con ubuntu, comunque puoi provare in live, senza installare
<krabador> senza alimentatore attaccato , win parte ?
<alby> potrei provare, comunque si, il pc va perfettamente se solo con la batteria...il problema è che dura poco la carica...
<alby> e tanto era solo per tenermelo ancora per uno o due mesi, per poi cambiarlo a breve
<adam996> slve chi mi aiuta?
<krabador> adam996, fa la tua domanda
<adam996> ah ciao krabador
<adam996> non riesco ad avviare alcuno app
<adam996> tipo trasmission
<adam996> o ualsiasi app che scarico
<adam996> quando le lancio non si avviano
<fabio_cc> !enter | adam996
<ubot-it> adam996: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<adam996> okok
<adam996> smbra si avviino ma invece no rimangono sempre e solo nel launcer
<adam996> ?
<fabio_cc> adam996, prova ad avviarne una dal terminale, per vedere se da errori
<fabio_cc> adam996, premi ctrl+alt+t
<adam996> allora sto provando ad aprire trasmission
<fabio_cc> adam996, si dovrebbe aprire il terminale, poi scrivi transmission-gtk
<adam996> non succede niente fabio
<adam996> non dice neanche niente nel terminale, mi riesce la riga per scrivere nuovamente
<fabio_cc> adam996, questo da quando hai fatto cosa?
<adam996> ma niente penso da sempre fabio
<fabio_cc> adam996, versione di ubuntu?
<adam996> ho installato ubuntu solo 2 settimane fa non ci ho fatto caso, 14.10
<fabio_cc> adam996, e in queste due settimane cosa ci hai fatto, se non apre niente?
<adam996> apre tutto tipo firefox o le impostazioni o le altre app
<adam996> ma transm. no
<fabio_cc> [22:00] <adam996> non riesco ad avviare alcuno app
<adam996> oppure ti faccio un esempio , prima ho scaricato linssid e non si apriva
<fabio_cc> adam996, ma ti compare l'icona sulla sinistra?
<maury90> buonasera
<adam996> nel launcer? si da la lo avvio , poi non succede niente anche se clicco con il sinistro e faccio 'start trans. with all torrents paused
<maury90> ce nessuno ho una domanda da fare
<fabio_cc> !domanda | maury90
<ubot-it> maury90: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | maury90
<ubot-it> maury90: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<maury90> ma google crome appana avvvio la na es tenzioni si blocca lo schermo so xubuntu ma lo faceva anche kubunto sono bug?
<maury90> scusa ho scritto da cani...
<maury90> succede che appena avvio la pagina delle estensioni  lo schermo diventa nero con google crome qualche bug? uso xubuntu fa quasi la stessa cosa con kubuntu solo che li va via il menu start
<adam996> ho appena installa qbittorrent e da lo stesso problema non si apre
<adam996> supportooo???
<maury90> ma scusa non hai trasmission??
<adam996> nn funge neanche quello -_-''
<maury90> come non funge rinstallalo
<maury90> cosa e che non va??
<adam996> nn si avvia
<maury90> quando disinstalli prova a lim inare la cartella trasmission che trovi su home nascosti
<maury90> e reinstalla
<cristian_c> maury90, ma chrome o chromium?
<maury90> crome
<maury90> google crome installato dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> maury90, e su chromium, invece?
<maury90> non lo provato
<cristian_c> prova
<maury90> ma su kubuntu crashava ugualmente
<maury90> suxfce  non ho provato
<cristian_c> 14.04?
<maury90> su kubuntu crashava quando gurdavo un video e avevo ladblock plus installatoa
<cristian_c> lol
<maury90> siisi
<cristian_c> <maury90> succede che appena avvio la pagina delle estensioni  lo schermo diventa nero con google crome qualche bug? uso xubuntu fa quasi la stessa cosa con kubuntu solo che li va via il menu start
<maury90> si googl crome
<maury90> fa cosi
<cristian_c> maury90, flash o html5?
<maury90> mi sa il flasc player
<cristian_c> maury90, prova con html5, se possibile
<maury90> succede su cromium che isntallo il component adbloch plus per le pubblicita apro  un video qualsiasi di you tube e li va via il menu start
<cristian_c> menù start?
<maury90> di kubuntu
<maury90> il menu sotto
<cristian_c> maury90, e su xubutnu?
<cristian_c> *xubuntu
<maury90> devo provare
<maury90> comuque sono dei bug?' giusto
<cristian_c> maury90, non so, vorrei capire la tua situazione
<cristian_c> maury90, quale kde stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> maury90, insomma, dovresti provare varie cose
<maury90> lo faceva sia sulla 14.10 e anche quella 04
<maury90> avevo nche installato pepperflash
<cristian_c> maury90, cerca di fornire i dati, appena in tuo possesso
<maury90> forse perquesto??
<maury90> non so come postarlo  se crasha
<cristian_c> maury90, hai installato sia flashplugin-installer che pepper contemporaneamente?
<cristian_c> maury90, ?
<maury90> si
<cristian_c> postare cosa?
<cristian_c> maury90, eh, ma non va bene
<maury90> volevo utilizzare si mozzilla che google crome
<maury90> nonsi puo?
<cristian_c> maury90, quindi uno vede flash e l'altro pepper?
<maury90> si
<cristian_c> maury90, perché usi due browser diversi?
<maury90> esigenze
<maury90> pero una cosa con maxton non lo fa
<maury90> non crasha
<cristian_c> maury90, cerca di fornire i dati, appena in tuo possesso
<maury90> e come
<cristian_c> scrivendoli
<maury90> dove scrivo
<cristian_c> qui
<cristian_c> se più lunghi di tre righe, su pastebin
<maury90> che dati devo dare
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maury90, quale kde stai utilizzando?
<maury90> 14.04
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maury90, e su xubutnu?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> *xubuntu
<cristian_c> <maury90> devo provare
<cristian_c> maury90, impossibile
<maury90> xubunt 14.04
<cristian_c> maury90, kde, non ubuntu
<maury90> si kde
<maury90> e xfce
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maury90, prova con html5, se possibile
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maury90, e su chromium, invece?
<cristian_c> <maury90> non lo provato
<cristian_c> maury90, ecco, quando hai tutti i dati in tuo possesso, torna qui
<maury90> su m cromium kde chrashava non lo provato xfce
<cristian_c> maury90, ecco, quando hai tutti i dati in tuo possesso, torna qui
<lol7> non mi parte ubunti
<cristian_c> !dettagli | lol7
<ubot-it> lol7: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Carlin0> lol7, se parte la live far partire l'installazione da li
<lol7> ho il cd ma la schermata per l installazione non parte  arriva direttamente a usarlo come ospite
<lol7> e dal live dove trovo la voce installa
<lol7> ?
<Carlin0> lol7, ma da li puoi far partire l'installazione
<maury90> cristian fa la stessa cosa su cromiium
<lol7> non ho trovato dove
<cristian_c> maury90, posta schermata
<lol7> sara che mi hanno dato il 32bit  e il pc  64
<lol7> ?
<maury90> schermo nero appena sfoglio la galleria delle sensioni appena carica lo chemo diventa nero
<maury90> lo shermo
<cristian_c> maury90, eh?
<Carlin0> lol7, fai partire la live vieni qui e facci vedere una schermata
<lol7> ok
<maury90> appena sfoglio la galleria delle sensione lo schermo diventa nero
<maury90> estensioni
<cristian_c> maury90, ma usi flash o html5?
<maury90> uso il flash
<cristian_c> lol
<maury90> come si usa html5??
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maury90, prova con html5, se possibile
<cristian_c> maury90, il video dove si trova?
<maury90> nnine videro
<cristian_c> non ho capito
<cristian_c> maury90, ma sei italiano?
<maury90> si e che i tasti sono andati
<maury90> sai che quando si va installare l entensioni  come adblock plus oppure monkey e quelle robe questa pagina appena va incaricamento lo shermo diventa nero
<cristian_c> maury90, ma scusa, hai pure greasemonkey attivo?
<maury90> nono
<cristian_c> comunque, non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> maury90, quindi non c'è nessuno video a causare il problema?
<maury90> no
<cristian_c> maury90, che cosa intendi con schermo nero?
<cristian_c> maury90, xubuntu 14.04?
<maury90> si
<maury90> schermo nero
<cristian_c> maury90, posta una schermata del desktop
<cristian_c> vediamo sto 'schermo'
<maury90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/HEg5vqw7TRW90jTpU2ea
<cristian_c> maury90, non vedo nessun browser chromium
<maury90> asp
<maury90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/RWl50DJOQ5iqFU8RRbrU
<maury90> eccolo appena faccio sfoglia galleria lo schermo diventa nero
<maury90> e dopo non lo riprendo piu
<cristian_c> più che schermo nero, browser nero
<cristian_c> maury90, scusa, ma hai due browser aperti
<maury90> schermo nero
<cristian_c> a quale ti riferisci?
<maury90> si ho 2 browese aperti
<maury90> e solo quando sfogli la galleria estensioni che succede
<maury90> non diventa il browser nero ma tutto lo shermo
<cristian_c> maury90, quindi quando apri la schermata delle estensioni?
<maury90> si
<cristian_c> solo quando non ci sono estensioni?
<maury90> e ovvio che non ci sono estensioni non mi fa aprire la pagina per installarli che lo schermo diventa nero
<maury90> sia google crome che con cromium fa la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> maury90, le estensioni non si installano soltanto da lì
<cristian_c> maury90, ma come fanno ad esserci estensioni e ad essere installato adblock plus?
<maury90> no quello era kde
<cristian_c> maury90, quindi il problema è diverso?
<maury90> si con kde si con kde con cromium appena installavo ladbloc plus chashava il menu    poi lo riavviavi ma almeno lo installava pero quando andavi a vedere un video su you tube si ripresentava il problema del crash
<cristian_c> maury90, quindi hai due problemi diversi
<cristian_c> su due sistemi diversi?
<maury90> si a adesso ho solo il problema di xfce perche kubuntu l avevo disinstallato
<cristian_c> maury90, allora, apri un terminale
<maury90> si
<maury90> aperto
<cristian_c> maury90, digita: sudo apt-get update
<maury90> una path?? oneconf-service?
<cristian_c> maury90, ?
<maury90> fatto
<cristian_c> maury90, non so cosa vuoi dire, ma posta il risultato su pastebin
<maury90> era iun invio di un errore da segnalare
<maury90> ho fatto invia
<cristian_c> maury90, posta su pastebin il risultato del comando che ti ho indicato
<maury90> del terminale??
<cristian_c> maury90, hai incollato il contenuto del terminale su pastebin?
<maury90> aurizio@skynet90:~$  sudo apt-get update
<maury90> [sudo] password for maurizio:
<maury90> Ign http://archive.canonical.com trusty InRelease
<maury90> Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease
<maury90> Trovato http://archive.canonical.com trusty Release.gpg
<maury90> Trovato http://dl.google.com stable Release.gpg
<lol7> eccomi
<lol7> non va
<lol7> eccomi
<lol7> mi chiede codici e poi si blocca
<cristian_c> lol7, ?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | lol7
<ubot-it> lol7: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<lol7> non riesco a installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol7, hai provato in live?
<lol7> lo scritto prima
<lol7> si
<lol7> ma si blocca
<lol7> mi sto dannando
<cristian_c> lol7, in che punto si blocca la live?
<lol7> quando mi chiede codice non me lo fa nemmeno scrivere
<cristian_c> lol7, codice?
<cristian_c> quale codice?
<lol7> a parte nn so che codice vuole
<cristian_c> ma cosa?
<lol7> su software
<lol7> installare dal cd
<lol7> mi appare  codice di autenticazione
<lol7> che devo fare
<lol7> aiutatemi a installare ubuntu
<lol7> windows di merda
<Pepenero> ho bisogno di aiuto per un problema legato all'installazione/rimozione di pacchetti
<Carlin0> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lol7> aiuto
<maury90> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/z90u2Z7uQpOWS1EZQJPz
<maury90> cristian ci sei
<cristian_c> Pepenero, qual è il problema?
<Pepenero> grazie cristian ti spiego brevemente
<Pepenero> provando a installare un programma, per sbaglio non ho accettato gli Eula, e da il processo di installazione o rimozione dei programmi si è impallato. Ho provato a eseguire il comando "dpkg --configure -a" ma mi dice che non ho spazio sul device pur avendolo in realtà
<Pepenero> ho provato a rimuovere con il programma che sta tentando di installare, ma niente.
<cristian_c> maury90, perché non su pastebin?
<maury90> http://pastebin.com/wTJtZN1i
<cristian_c> Pepenero, parli di un hard disk?
<Pepenero> no no
<cristian_c> maury90, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> maury90, risultato sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> Pepenero, allora cosa?
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> Pepenero, rimanda poi dpkg --configure -a
<Pepenero> ho eseguito il comando "clean" e mi dice questo
<Pepenero> Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (28: Spazio esaurito sul device)
<Pepenero> E: Impossibile bloccare la directory di scaricamento
<krabador> !pastebin | Pepenero
<ubot-it> Pepenero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pepenero> scusate è la prima volta
<maury90> ecco
<maury90> http://pastebin.com/fZwL7Xfv
<cristian_c> maury90, hai molti molti molti molti ppa
<Pepenero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10315023/
<maury90> tutti programmi che servono
<LOL7> RIECCOMI
<cristian_c> maury90, tutti repository esterni non supportati
<maury90> quali devo togliere?
<cristian_c> maury90, e almeno uno di quei ppa contengono applicazioni conenute anche nei repository ufficiali
<LOL7> MI CHIEDE È NECCESSARIO AUTENTICarsi per modificare le impostazioni dei repository software , con una password
<cristian_c> maury90, poi, prima di dare la colpa a kubuntu, xubuntu, o quant'altro
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo rm -R /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<LOL7> minchia  che deo fare
<krabador> Pepenero, poi dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> maury90, assicurati di non aver preso discretamente a martellate il sistema, come in questo caso, aggiungendo repository esterni, come se piovesse
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | LOL7
<ubot-it> LOL7: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<krabador> LOL7, se hai installato , la password è quella che hai inserito in installazione
<maury90> ma non centra nnt con le esensioni di google crome
<LOL7> non ne ho inserito
<maury90> o sbaglio
<cristian_c> maury90, hai molto probabilmente compromesso l'intero sistema operativo con quelle operazioni
<cristian_c> se ti va male
<maury90> cosa dovrei fare
<Pepenero> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10315082/
<maury90> formattare??
<cristian_c> !ripristino | maury90
<ubot-it> maury90: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<maury90> lol lo installato ieri :D
<maury90> gia danneggiato
<cristian_c> maury90, non si da supporto su danni quando sono presenti ppa non sicuri
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo ls -la /var/cache/apt/archives
<LOL7> come minchia lo autetico
<cristian_c> maury90, hai installato ieri, ma l'hai già riempito di cose non supportate
<LOL7> password per plus
<LOL7> pleas
<krabador> !ripristino | LOL7
<ubot-it> LOL7: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<LOL7> mi sere la password
<LOL7> ma se non lho manco installato
<cristian_c> maury90, cerca di fare un utilizzo corretto del sistema, che non lo porti a diventare instabile
<cristian_c> LOL7, cos'è plus?
<LOL7> ubuntu plus
<krabador> LOL7, linka da dove l'hai scaricato
<cristian_c> !buntu | LOL7
<ubot-it> LOL7: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<LOL7> me lhanno dato prima a un centro info
<LOL7> il cd
<Pepenero> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10315148/
<krabador> LOL7, non rispondiamo di come sono fatte altre derivate
<LOL7> è il 14.04
<krabador> LOL7, ma solo delle iso scaricabili nelle risorse ufficiali ubuntu
<LOL7> ok
<maury90> ma almeno spotify e office sono sicuri??
<Pepenero> ho eseguito il comando che mi hai detto e poi il configure --a-
<cristian_c> LOL7, perciò scarica una di quelle indicate nei link sovrastanti
<cristian_c> maury90, libreoffice si trova nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu, non serve aggiungere ppa
<maury90> e per nlaggiornamento nuova versione
<cristian_c> maury90, non so a quale ppa ti riferisci per spotify
<cristian_c> maury90, versione di cosa?
<maury90> quella ufficiale
<cristian_c> maury90, ripeto, non so quale è il ppa in questione
<maury90> e uscita la 4.04 di office
<cristian_c> maury90, lo installi in altro modo
<cristian_c> ci sono dei metodi alternativi, se vuoi testarlo
<cristian_c> maury90, ma consulta il sito di libreoffice, questo non è il canale adeguato per parlarne
<maury90> capito e grub costomizer?'
<cristian_c> maury90, ti posso suggerire di modificare il grub seguendo le guide wiki
<cristian_c> ma alla fine non posso controllare tutto il contenuto dei ppa che hai installato
<cristian_c> se c'è roba condivisa
<cristian_c> maury90, sta a te essere prudente ed evitare il più possibile l'installazione di roba esterna
<maury90> se mi puoi suggerire quali quali ppa posso installare
<cristian_c> che tende a rendere instabile il sistema, se non si è ben consapevoli di quello che si fa
<cristian_c> maury90, essenzialmente, sono sicuri quelli di pipelight, oracle java e pochi altri
<cristian_c> dipende dai pacchetti in essi contenuti
<cristian_c> maury90, ma l'uso di ppa è sconsigliato
<cristian_c> maury90, puoi scaricare i deb, gli eseguibili, oppure compilarti programmi da sorgente
<cristian_c> ci sono varie alternative, appunto
<maury90> capito
<cristian_c> di cui non trattiamo qui
<maury90> comunque non lo sapevo
<Pepenero> krabador, finalmente installa e rimuove, Grazie! Ma continua a non trovarmi le applicazioni nella barra di ricerca O.o
<maury90> una domanda come mai spoty non e sul softwar center ivece sul phone ce
<maury90> spotify ascolta la musica
<krabador> Pepenero, clicchi sull'icona della dash, cerchi e non trova?
<Pepenero> esatto
<krabador> Pepenero, riavvia
<Pepenero> ok speriamo bene grazie comuqneu
<Luciph3r> Carlin0: tenevo il motorino in ditta ... io andavo in auto ... ma per la cittò tenevo il motorino ... allora che faccio ... arrivo esco il motorino e la sera poi lo rientravo ... una sera me lo dimentico fuori con le chiavi sempre appese .. sono notoriamente scordativo ... l'indomani trovato li , i ragazzi che conosco tutti , non lo avevano preso neanche per tornare a casa e riportarlo poi l'indomani ... io non gli avrei detto nulla fig
<Luciph3r> errore scusate
<orcoverde> ciao quando dò il comando nel terminale shutdown + ora per lo spegnimento automatico mi dice che devo essere "root", che significa?
<Carlin0> orcoverde, metti davanti al comando 'sudo'
<orcoverde> grazie mille! buenas noches
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-20
<Karot> Ciao a tutti, c'è nessuno?
<krabador> Karot, chiedi
<Karot> Ciao, io ho un notebook P4, cpu 2.8ghz e 512RAM.... Che versione di Lubuntu mi potrebbe girare meglio??
<krabador> Karot, prendi un riscrivibile nuovo, scarica la 14.10 e prova a vedere se va
<krabador> !iso | Karot
<ubot-it> Karot: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Karot> Ok, una curiosità... dalle versioni tipo 10.10 fino all'attuale c'è molta differenza di requisiti minimi??
<krabador> stai parlando di 5 anni di sviluppo
<Karot> Quindi, volendo un notebook dalle prestazioni più veloci e da una buona compatibilità con il web quale mi consiglieresti?
<krabador> c'è differenza, semplicemente perchè nel kernel linux stesso, è stato tagliato il supporto per hardware desueto, e la stessa canonical, implementa un kernel con il quale ha deciso di non supportare uteriormente altro hardware
<Karot> E come faccio a sapere se il kernel attuale supporta il mio notebook? Semplicemente provando o posso osservare qualche caratteristica tecnica?
<krabador> questo pero', sempre mantenendo lubuntu come la piu' leggera, ed indicata per hardware datato
<krabador> Karot, p4 e 512 mb ram sono allineati a 15 anni fa
<yarid> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AmbientiDesktop
<krabador> "volendo un notebook dalle prestazioni più veloci e da una buona compatibilità con il web" purtroppo , non ti offendere, non riguardano l'hardware che hai a disposizione
<Karot> Neanche con la versione 10.10 c'è possibilità?
<krabador> Karot, puoi installarla, ma non sarebbe supportata
<Karot> La 10.10?
<krabador> dovresti settare poi i repositories EOL , per poter installare il software che c'era nei repositories al periodo della 10.10
<krabador> Karot, il supporto per ubuntu non è eterno
<krabador> Karot, le LTS sono supportate 5 anni, le versioni intermedie, dapprima erano supportate 18 mesi , ora 9 mesi
<krabador> attualmente 12.04 LTS , 14.04 LT e 14.10 , sono supportate
<krabador> tutte le altre no.
<krabador> yarid, i parametri riportati nel link , per alcuni ambienti grafici, con i kernel delle ultime versioni , devono essere ritoccati
<Karot> Quindi installando la 10 dovrei usare del software old che magari non va, come il browser.. può non supportare il web?
<krabador> Karot, non ti consiglio, di base, di buttarti su una versione vecchia, nell'ottica di poter usare questo notebook di cui disponi
<krabador> prova lubuntu 14.10 , vedi come va, poniti successivamente il problema , se riscontri problemi
<Karot> Dovrò scaricare la 14 allora... però il processore può andare bene un P4 2.8, aumentando la RAM?
<krabador> Karot, con 1gb lubuntu va bene
<krabador> Karot, anche con 512 va, ma li' devi giudicare tu, come puo' andare
<Karot> Ok, nel caso non andasse? A volte mi capitava su alcuni notebook che l'installazione non finiva proprio e andava in errore...
<krabador> Karot, possono essere necessari degli accorgimenti, qualora fosse una motivazione di supporto hardware, sempre se l'hardware è perfettamente funzionante
<krabador> Karot, entri qui nel canale di supporto, e si cerca di operare in base all'errore
<Karot> Ok, grazie... l'antivirus non serve con Lubuntu vero?
<krabador> no
<Karot> Ok proverò... Grazie!!
<krabador> di niente
<yarid> ma e' meglio la 14.10 o la 14.04 su un old PC ?
<krabador> yarid, dipende da quanto hold
<yarid> io proverei prima la 04 lol
<krabador> parere tuo
<yarid> sisi chiedevo
<krabador> le differenze tra 14.04 e 14.10 , nel caso di lubuntu sono poche, la piu' sostanziale, è il kernel
<krabador> 3.13 vs 3.16
<krabador> che , ai fini di un p4 con 512mb non cambia praticamente nulla
<yarid> si appunto su hw vecchio ho trovato meglio kernel vecchio ma magari va un po a fortuna
<krabador> uno prova prima con l'ultima, perchè se va, il parco software va ad essere il piu' aggiornato
<yarid> ma ti finisce prima il support ?
<yarid> se ti va la 04 poi ti sbatti meno ma io son molto retro' ;)
<krabador> e lo dici a me?
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> la questione del supporto, dipende da che tipo di esigenze si hanno e che tipo di utente si è, se si è disposti tranquillamente ad aggiornare frequentemente il proprio sistema
<krabador> o lo si reputa necessario, le versioni intermedie sono l'ideale
<krabador> se si ha l'esigenza di avere il sistema piu' stabile possibile, in quanto da relegare ad un certo numero di operazioni di vitale importanza, allora le lts
<yarid> ma e' vero che poi spariranno ... a parte le daily ?
<krabador> per il momento no.
<yarid> okkey :)
<Rastart> buona sera c'è nessuno?ho il seguente problema: presente la vista elenco?ci sono diverse informazioni, ma spesso soprattutto per i lunghi nomi dei files, difficili da leggere nella loro interezza senza ridurre il livello di zoom dal momento che non riesco ad espandere a piacimento le diverse barre della vista a elenco. bene il mio problema è proprio questo: come posso espandere le barre?
<Rastart> sembrerà banale e dovrebbe essere scontato che lo faccia.bene il mio ubuntu non lo fà.
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<gerry73> ciao.. nel mio nuovo pc ho uefi bios.. ho scaricato xubuntu 14.10 64bit
<gerry73> il setup parte in modalità non-uefi
<gerry73> e non so perchè.. e come farlo partire nel modo corretto visto che non mi chiede niente.. nessun menu all'avio
<gerry73> attualmente ho windows 81
<akis24> gerry73: dovresti seguire la procedura per uefi
<akis24> !uefi | gerry73
<ubot-it> gerry73: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gerry73> e vorrei affiancare ubuntu.. nel bios è attivo secureboot.. fastboot... OS type su secureboot è windows uefi mode
<gerry73> si ma nella guida c'e' scritto all'avvio del setup scegliere uefi
<akis24> gerry73: se leggi la guida dovrai disattivare secureboot ecc
<gerry73> ma come far appare il menu di scelta però... non c'e' scritto
<gerry73> anche con ubuntu 14.10 bisogna disattivarlo?
<gerry73> vabbeh provo toglierlo
<akis24> gerry73: si a prescindere  dalla versione
<gerry73> ho scaricato questo "xubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso"
<akis24> gerry73:  si si va bene  quella versione
<gerry73> nella guida c'e' scritto "avvio della live" e un immagine con un menu di scelta... ma a me parte direttamente la terza immagine della guida
<gerry73> non appare nessun menu
<gerry73> è questo che non capisco
<akis24> gerry73: se mantieni le impostazioni del bios attivate creano problemi  leggi bene la guida è scritto comunque di disattivare secureboot e fastboot
<gerry73> aha ok grazie.. allora provo così
<PeppeSR> buongiorno ! anche oggi lotto con l installazione senza crash di lubuntu nel mio pc fisso....
<PeppeSR> qulacuno mi può seguire passo passo? :( sarà la 100 volta che faccio
<Matt_91> PeppeSR, che ti serve?
<PeppeSR> i spiego: ho un pc con 2 HD sata collegati in RAID.... avevo installato in uno win 7 e nell altro lubuntu...
<PeppeSR> lubuntu però è in continuo crash
<PeppeSR> a quanto pare da quanto detto dai tuoi colleghi è colpa degli HD
<Matt_91> PeppeSR, e quindi?
<PeppeSR> quindi ora ne ho tolto uno! e vorrei installare llubuntu
<PeppeSR> mi serve un aiuto per settare le partizioni
<fabio_cc> !partizioni | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<fabio_cc> !installazione | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<PeppeSR> si le conoso a memoria :D .... solo una domanda... i dischi erano in RAID
<PeppeSR> non è che devo cambaire qualche impostazione per riporarli HD sata normale?
<Matt_91> PeppeSR, pialla tutto con gparted
<PeppeSR> quindi prima piallo a 0
<PeppeSR> poi faccio le 3 partizioni
<Matt_91> PeppeSR, che partizioni fai? ubuntu home e swap^
<Matt_91> ?
<PeppeSR> , /  ( root) , home e swap
<Matt_91> PeppeSR, procedi allora
<onepbl> Buongiorno a tutti ho ubuntu 14.10 e non mi parte più il software per installare programmi
<fabio_cc> onepbl, apri un terminale e digita: software-center
<fabio_cc> onepbl, posta eventuali messaggi di errore
<fabio_cc> !paste | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onepbl> fabio_cc, un attimo
<onepbl> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10321915/
<fabio_cc> onepbl, SystemError: E:La riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/launchpad_handbrake.list non è corretta (dist)
<fabio_cc> onepbl, hai aggiunto ppa
<fabio_cc> ?
<onepbl> fabio_cc, non saprei
<onepbl> fabio_cc, forse si
<onepbl> fabio_cc,  sono 2 mesi che mi da errore ma non ho mai avuto occasione di provare a risolvere
<fabio_cc> onepbl, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> onepbl, ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fabio_cc> onepbl, entrambi su pastebin
<fabio_cc> onepbl, e magari anche: sudo apt-get update
<fabio_cc> onepbl, sempre in pastebin
<PeppoTux> hola raga
<PeppoTux> volevo sapere se è possibile effettuare l'autoUnmount del cdrom/dvdrom drive quando si apre il carrello
<PeppoTux> se pò?
<PeppoTux> magari con uno scriptino in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<onepbl> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322084/
<onepbl> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322110/
<onepbl> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322118/
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, che intendi? quando premi il pulsante per aprire il cassettino l'unità ottica viene smontata
<PeppoTux> non proprio
<fabio_cc> onepbl, ok, adesso cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/launchpad_handbrake.list
<PeppoTux> cioè si viene smontata però se metto un altro cd non me lo auto-monta
<PeppoTux> capito
<PeppoTux> ?
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, faccio una prova, perché anche questo mi risulta che avvenga in automatico
<PeppoTux> fabio_cc, chiedo scusa, funziona bene
<PeppoTux> fabio_cc, adesso va
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, infatti mi sembrava strano
<PeppoTux> ho dovuto correggere fastb
<PeppoTux> grazie
<onepbl> fabio_cc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10322202/
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, ma in /etc/fstab non c'è mica una voce per il cd/dvd
<PeppoTux> l'ho dovuta aggiungere
<PeppoTux> siccome il device è /dev/sr0, ho aggiunto " /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,auto,exec,utf8 0 0"
<PeppoTux> anche se ho qualche errore
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, infatti
<PeppoTux> tipo blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 2317432
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, intendo dire che il tutto funziona senza che bisogna aggiungere alcuna riga
<PeppoTux> Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 579358, async page read
<PeppoTux> no, senza quella riga non lo montava
<PeppoTux> almeno a me
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, si ma non è questa la soluzione, perché il cd non è sempre presente
<PeppoTux> ho dovuto persino ricompilare il kernel per il supporto iso9660
<PeppoTux> fa tutto udev
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, ricompilare il kernel per quale motivo?
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, l'unità cd/dvd funziona senza bisogno di dover ricompilare nulla
<fabio_cc> onepbl, prova così: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/launchpad_handbrake.list
<fabio_cc> onepbl, la seconda riga deve essere la continuazione della prima, metti tutto su una riga
<fabio_cc> onepbl, praticamente di metti alla fine della prima riga e premi "Canc"
<PeppoTux> fabio_cc, non avevo aggiunto il supporto per filesystem iso9660
<PeppoTux> root@giuseppe-GA-7VAXP:/home/giuseppe# cat /boot/config-3.18.5-smaller | grep -i 9660
<PeppoTux> CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y
<PeppoTux> questo qui
<fabio_cc> onepbl, ora che mi rendo conto, bisogna toglierlo per repository
<onepbl> fabio_cc, quindi cosa devo fare?
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, allora se hai messo mano al sistema, ricompilando il kernel, non mi sorprende che abbia comportamenti strani, come quelli dell'unità dvd
<fabio_cc> onepbl, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/launchpad_handbrake.list
<PeppoTux> beh si ho cercato di snellire il più possible il kernel comilando come LKM quando potevo
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, si ma questo esula dal supporto tecnico
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, puoi provare a chiede su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> *chiedere
<PeppoTux> che vuoi dire?
<PeppoTux> ah che è colpa mia
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, prova ad utilizzare il kernel ubuntu
<PeppoTux> ce l'ho gia
<PeppoTux> 3.16.0-30-generic
<PeppoTux> ricompilandolo da me il boot è molto + veloce
<PeppoTux> ora devo uscire
<PeppoTux> ciao a dopo!
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, non metto in dubbio i vantaggi di un kernel ricompilato, solo che le conseguenze che ne derivano non riguardano il supporto tecnico che facciamo qui
<fabio_cc> ciao PeppoTux
<PeppoTux> poi vorrei chiederti un altro paio di cosette se nn ti rompe
<PeppoTux> ciao!:)
<fabio_cc> PeppoTux, quando torni chiedi e chi sa risponderà
<fabio_cc> onepbl, fatto?
<onepbl> fabio_cc, non ho capito
<onepbl> fabio_cc, scusa
<fabio_cc> onepbl, nel terminale: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/launchpad_handbrake.list
<gerry73> ciao.. sono alle prese con l'installazione di win81 e ubuntu 14.10 sul mio nuovo pc con bios uefi.. secureboot disabilitato come anche fast bootdisabilitato
<onepbl> fabio_cc, fatto
<gerry73> il setup di xubuntu 14.10 non vedeva windows.. allora ho creato io le partizioni e installato
<gerry73> adesso nel bios ho dato precedenza a ubuntu.. se avvio il pc parte xubuntu
<fabio_cc> onepbl, adesso dai di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<gerry73> come posso fare per avere la scelta inziale tra i due sistemi? ora non mi chiede nulla
<gero> buongiorno, ho installa Cairo dock da lubuntu software center, volevo rimuoverlo
<gero> ho già provato da lubuntu software center, ma mi spunta ancora nel menu start
<onepbl> fabio_cc, sembra funzionare
<onepbl> fabio_cc, si apre anche ubuntu software center
<onepbl> grazie
<fabio_cc> onepbl, bene
<fabio_cc> onepbl, prego :)
<onepbl> fabio_cc, grazie ancora e ciao
<fabio_cc> onepbl, ciao
<fabio_cc> gero, prova sudo apt-get --purge autoremove cairo-dock-core
<gero> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gero> grazie Fabio, non c'è più. Posso chiederti pure come fare ad inserire una barra delle app stile elementary os ed un visualizzatore della ram e cpu du desktop ?
<gero> che siano leggeri però
<fabio_cc> gero, per quanto riguarda la seconda cosa: sudo apt-get install indicator-multiload
<gero> provo
<gero> non ha fatto niente
<fabio_cc> gero, intanto fallo partire da terminale: indicator-multiload
<gero> ricordo che c'era un software su lubuntu software center, ma non ricordo come si chiama
<gero> http://pastebin.com/fBRnghqQ
<gero> da questo errore
<Pearl84> Buongiorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> gero, non si è aperta nel pannello? non vorrei che su lubuntu non funziona, aspetta che provo
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Pearl84
<ubot-it> Pearl84: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gero> okay
<Pearl84> Vorrei gentilmente un informazione
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, chiedi
<Pearl84> vorrei aggiornare il mio Ubuntu 14.04 alla versione 14.04.2, come posso fare?
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, non è un vero avanzamento di versione, avviene con i normali aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, lsb_release -a
<Pearl84> sì però ho letto che con i normali aggiornamenti non viene installato il kernel 3.16 e lo stack grafico
<Pearl84> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Pearl84> Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Pearl84> Release: 14.04
<Pearl84> Codename: trusty
<Pearl84> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Pearl84> Scusate volevo incollare il risultato del comando ma devo aver spammato
<Pearl84> comunque mi indica che ho la versione 14.04.1
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, prima sudo apt-get update
<Pearl84> non corro il rischio di saltare alla 14.10?
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, no
<Pearl84> ok adesso provo, per il momento ti ringrazio
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, ringrazia alla fine :)
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, prima ho dimenticato di dirti di usare pastebin
<fabio_cc> per le prossime volte lo sai
<fabio_cc> !paste | Pearl84
<Pearl84> ah ok
<fabio_cc> ah ubot-it è partito
<Pearl84> metto punto esclamativo paste e il testo?
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, no devi andare in un sito,
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Pearl84> http://pastebin.com/wRbiyJ9V
<Pearl84> era questo quello che volevo incollare
<gerry73> potreste suggerirmi una guida per configurare grub (xubuntu 14.10 64bit)  in modo da riuscire ad aggiungere il dual boot con windows? su un pc con uefi bios
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gerry73> grazie
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, si visto, con i comandi che ti ho dato ti dovrebbe passare a 14.04.2
<jester-> gerry73: sei su ubuntu?
<Pearl84> A fine aggiornamento dovrei avere il Kernel 3.16?
<Pearl84> sì ci sono passato
<gerry73> xubuntu 14.10.. se nel bios UEFI lo metto prima di windows parte
<Pearl84> alla versione che mi hai detto fabio
<jester-> gerry73: sei su ubuntu?
<gerry73> ma non appare nessuna scelta di sistema tra i due
<Pearl84> mi chiedevo che kernel dovrei avere adesso
<Pearl84> io avevo letto 3.16
<Pearl84> però ho il 3.13
<jester-> Pearl84: il kernel nuovo lo avrai al reboot
<Pearl84> ok
<ExPBoy> Pearl84, io non incasinerei tutto e mi terrei il kernel di serie
<gerry73> da quello che leggo credo di dover seguire la guida relativa al boot repair
<jester-> la 14.04 mi pare non abbia il 16
<Pearl84> ok
<gerry73> è la prima volta che installo su pc con uefi bios ;)
<Pearl84> allora l'aggiornamento l'ho fatto, faccio un riavvio
<ExPBoy> no il 16 mi pare l'abbia la versione in sviluppo
<jester-> gerry73: se non rispondi alle domande puoi fare quello che ti pare random
<Pearl84> se non mi vedete tornare.... KABOOOOOM :P
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, confermo, non c'è il 3.16
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, però adesso ti indicherà 14.04.2
<jester-> Pearl84: per il 16 devi avanzare alla 14.10
<Pearl84> ma che voi sappiate come sarà la 15.04?
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> gero, purtroppo indicator-multiload non va bene per lubuntu
<jester->  Pearl84 kernel ancora piu recente e cazzilli vari
<gero> si, infatti non succede niente
<jester-> e qualche bug nei primi 2 mesi
<Pearl84> sul lato grafico rimarrà invariato?
<gerry73> forse non ho capito la domanda.. se intendevi se in questo momento sono sul sistema ubuntu avviato.. no
<fabio_cc> gero, killall indicator-multiload
<gero> sai qualche altro da aggiungere da lubuntu soft
<jester-> gerry73: ubuntu si avvia o no
<fabio_cc> gero, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove indicator multiload
<fabio_cc> gero, ho sbagliato
<gerry73> si, si avvia
<fabio_cc> gero, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove indicator-multiload
<gero> ok
<jester-> gerry73: secure boot disattivato nel bios?
<gerry73> si.. disattivato
<gero> fatto
<jester-> gerry73: da ubuntu dai sudo update-grub  dovrebbe trovare winz
<gerry73> ok.. dammi solo qualche minuto che provo..
<fabio_cc> gero, no mi dispiace
<gero> okay grazie lo stesso
<gero> buona giornata
<fabio_cc> gero, anche a te
<gerry73> ho rimesso ubuntu prima di windows nell'ordine di boot... ma ubuntu non parte più!.. non riesco a fare la prova
<gerry73> ok intanto ringrazio per l'aiuto... ciao
<jester-> gerry73: non appare il menu grub?
<gerry73> no adesso parte windows diretto
<jester-> se non vai di bootrepair
<gerry73> prima invece era partito ubuntu
<gerry73> ok
<jester-> gerry73: winz7?
<gerry73> win 81
<jester-> ok prova col bootrepair
<gerry73> ok grazie
<Guest3134> salve ho un problema con un aggiornamento di ttf-mscorecorefonts-install , alcune app tipo transmissions non si avviano, avviandole è uscita una segnalazione di bug dopo un'aggiornamento di sistema che si blocca qui
<jester-> Guest3134: transmission centra na sega con gli ms fonts
<Guest3134> ok rimane il fatto che dicedopo l'aggiornamento ''scaricamento file extra non riuscito''
<jester-> Guest3134: e comunque con di ttf-mscorecorefonts-install devi approvare la licenza
<Guest3134> si dal terminale
<jester-> il file extra dice quale?
<Guest3134> mi da un'altro errore adesso ti dico quale
<jester-> di solito è il flash
<Guest3134> si all'inizio dice cosi e mi evidenzia sotto ttf-mscorecorefonts-install '' e ce il pulsante , prova a scaricare ora
<Guest3134> lo faccio, mi chiede i permessi di root dopo scarica i pacchetti e dopo non succede niente
<Guest3134> adesso provo a reinstallarlo dal terminale, ti dico che errore è
<Pearl84> Rieccomi
<Pearl84> il riavvio è andato bene
<Pearl84> ancora grazie dell'aiuto
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, prego, hai controllato lsb_release -a
<fabio_cc> ?
<Pearl84> sì sì 14.04.2 LTS
<guest333> lo instsallo e accetto i termini eula
<Pearl84> chissà che non si sia corretto anche il problema della tastiera che all'avvio mi parte in inglese
<guest333> ma va io penso propio di passare a kali
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, anche se cambi dal selettore in alto a destra?
<Pearl84> adesso non l'ha fatto
<Pearl84> non lo fa sempre
<Pearl84> in pratica quando avvio, il selettore è in italiano
<Pearl84> ma la tastiera è in inglese
<Pearl84> per correggere devo passare in inglese e rimettere italiano
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, la disposizione italiana è in cima alla lista?
<Pearl84> sì
<PeppeSR> ragazzi ma come diamine si prende skype dal repository come consiglia il wiki? -.-"
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, devi abilitare i partner
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, e indipendente
<PeppeSR> mi puoi aiutare? finalmente ho riformattato... rimetto tutot da 0... se ricrasha lubuntu rimetto win XD
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, nel terminale scrivi: software-properties-gtk
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, è lubuntu?
<PeppeSR> si
<PeppeSR> lubuntu
<PeppeSR> lo skype scaricato dal sito è di una lentezza assurda
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, ok software-properties-gtk
<PeppeSR> fatto
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, potresti risolvere con il comando setxkbmap it
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, da mettere in uno script che venga eseguito ad ogni avvio
<Pearl84> ah ok, ora lo provo subito o pensi che debba farlo solo se mi ricapita?
<PeppeSR> non ho capito
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, scusa
<fabio_cc> era per Pearl84
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, vai nella scheda altro software
<PeppeSR> si
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, a me capitava saltuariamente, e così ho risolto definitivamente
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, metti la spunta a partner di canonical
<PeppeSR> ce ne sono 2
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, codice sorgente non c'è bisogno
<PeppeSR> ok perfetto
<PeppeSR> ora ripristina?
<Pearl84> Bene, allora lo eseguo adesso e vedo se mi ricapita
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, da mettere in uno script che venga eseguito ad ogni avvio  era riferito a te
<fabio_cc> avevo scritto per sbaglio a PeppeSR
<Pearl84> nell'init qualcosa giusto?
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, no, basta che lo aggiungi in applicazioni di avvio
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, fai chiudi e poi sudo apt-get update, ma è lo stesso
<Pearl84> Ok l'ho aggiunto, adesso dovrebbe andare liscio
<Pearl84> grazie ancora, sei stato di grande aiuto :)
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, crei un file di testo dal nome tipo script.sh con il seguente contenuto:
<fabio_cc> #!/bin/sh
<fabio_cc> setxkbmap it
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, permesso di esecuzione con chmod +x script.sh
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, poi lo metti in applicazioni d'avvio
<Pearl84> la parte col cancelletto cos'è? (per curiosità)
<PeppeSR> ho fatto
<PeppeSR> ora per scaricarlo?
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, è la prima riga che va messa in tutti gli script bash
<Pearl84> ok capito grazie
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, sudo apt-get install skype
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, se non va, devi aggiungere indipendente
<Pearl84> ok fatto come mi hai detto
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, prego
<Pearl84> grazie ancora per tutto
<Pearl84> vado a pranzo, buona giornata a tutti :)
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, adesso dovrebbe essere sempre in italiano
<fabio_cc> Pearl84, buon appetito
<Pearl84> Grazie, anche a voi per chi va
<PeppeSR> ho fatto grazie mille!!!
<PeppeSR> a presto
<fabio_cc> PeppeSR, prego
<fabio_cc> rapido
<dna85> salve a tutti. cercherò di esporre brevemente il mio problema . ho un lumia 625 e ,una volta collegato alla porta usb, ubuntu (14.10) non è in grado di montarlo. cercando in rete  molti consigliano di usare direttamente Rhythmbox o gMTP. il problema èche non vanno nessunodei due. grazie in anticipo
<jester-> dna85: cellofono in modalità dati?
<krabador> cos'ha il lumia tra le impostazioni di collegamento ?
<jester-> puccioppo nessun produttore formisce driver per linux
<dna85> il lumia non ha la modalità dati
<jester-> dna85: sistema operativo winzoz?
<dna85> si
<krabador> dna85 , Microsoft non ha interesse che winphone funzioni su linux . Prova a dare uno sguardo      http://askubuntu.com/questions/499618/how-can-i-connect-my-nokia-lumia-520-with-ubuntu-14-04
<dna85> mentre se provo con virtual box e w xp dovrebbe andare?
<krabador> basta che USB funzionino , puoi virtualizzare qualsiasi win
<Guest99180> problemi ubunto studio
<Guest99180> non mi termina l'installazione
<ingamedeo> Guest99180, Hey, a che punto si blocca?
<Guest99180> nelle scelte quando arriva alle partizioni
<Guest99180> e si apre una versione virtuale momentanea
<ingamedeo> Guest99180, Live?
<Guest99180> live si scusate
<Guest99180> io ieri ho smontato hd per eliminare completamente windows
<ingamedeo> Guest99180, Si... e?
<Guest99180> e con crea dischi di avvio sul mio portatile con xubuntu ho fatto cancella hd e ho aggiunto i file da 2.5 Gb di ubuntu studio
<Guest99180> 14.04
<Guest99180> .01
<Guest99180> parte ma quando inizia l'installazione nella pagina delle scelte delle partizioni si blocca e parte un live
<Guest99180> se apro g parted
<Guest99180> vedo dev/sad1
<Guest99180> Fat 32
<Guest99180> mount point /cdrom
<Guest99180> flag    boot;raid
<Guest99180> il mio hd è 300Gb come vedo g parted
<Guest99180> ma se vado nel gestore file
<Guest99180> vedo il file system da solo 1Gb con circa 500 Mb liberi
<Guest99180> e un volume esterno da 1,1 Gb che non mi lascia neanche montare
<Guest99180> penso che il problema sia dovuto ha questo
<Guest99180> a qualcuno per caso è già capitato?
<Guest99180> ho posto male la domanda
<Guest99180> scusate la mia ignoranza
<Guest99180> ammetto di essere ad un livello molto basso
<Guest99180> non capisco se funziona la chat
<Guest99180> ma questo è un posto per principianti come me o per esperti? Non vorrei recare disturbo
<Dix78> Guest99180: questo è il canale di supporto dove puoi fare domande se hai problemi con Ubuntu :)
<Guest99180> come posso fare ha capire i miei problemi con ubuntu studio
<Guest99180> il mio hd è 300Gb ma se vado nel gestore file vedo il file system da solo 1Gb con circa 500 Mb liberi e un volume esterno da 1,1 Gb che non mi lascia neanche montare
<Guest99180> penso che il problema sia dovuto ha questo
<Guest99180> infatti l'installazione si blocca al punto che mi fa scegliere le partizioni
<aalexpan> cortesemente qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<aalexpan> aiuto
<cristian_c> lol
<Gio2180> Buonasera a tutti
<Gio2180> mi servirebbe aiuto su youtube-dl
<Gio2180> quando lancio il comando sudo youtube-dl -U
<Gio2180> per aggiornarlo
<Gio2180> mi compare questa scritta It looks like you installed youtube-dl with a package manager, pip, setup.py or a tarball. Please use that to update.
<Gio2180> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> Gio2180, sicuro sia quello il comando?
<Gio2180> io l'ho trovato su un tutorial
<Gio2180> credo di si
<Gio2180> in realtà il messaggio non mi sembra di errore
<Gio2180> mi dice che devo scaricare gli aggiornamenti in un altro modo
<krabador> youtube-dl ha la sua pagina ufficiale, consulta la
<Gio2180> ok grazie
<Fire^fox> jester-, ho sistemato poi+
<Fire^fox> jester-, ppa purge e driver originali
<moz_> salve, domanda: esiste una soluzione per silverlight su ubuntu?
<krabador> moz_: pipelight
<krabador> moz_: per la Rai , ormai non serve più
<moz_> krabador, pipelight funziona bene?
<moz_> krabador, come si installa? con apt-get?
<LostInMyHead> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Aalexpa> volevo chiedere perchè lubuntu, che sul mio vecchi pentum 4 da 2.4 GHz e con 2 GB di ram, funziona bene ed è anche veloce ma che i video in internet  sono molto lenti si muovono praticamente a scatti
<krabador> Aalexpa: i driver video
<krabador> Aalexpa: se la scheda è troppo vecchia, YouTube e simili sono pesanti
<Aalexpa> pare siano installati dallo stesso lubuntu
<Aalexpa> però con windows funzionava bene
<Aalexpa> scheda video GEFORCE4 MX440 SE 64 MB + TV
<Aalexpa> c'è qualcosa che io posso provare oppure mi devo accontentare di quello che ho
<krabador> puoi usare , con questa scheda , solo i nouveau , ovvero i driver open
<krabador> che sono quelli che stai usando
<krabador> l'ultimo driver nVidia, per quella scheda , nVidia non li supporta più
<krabador> Aalexpa: è hardware di 15 anni fa
<Aalexpa> ho il dischetto originale della scheda ma pare siano indicati solo i S.O. windows
<krabador> e se intendi "con windows funziona" parliamo di XP , che è del 2002
<Aalexpa> si lo so che il computer è obsoleto ma chiedevo se c'era qualcosa che io potevo fare oppure questa è la minestra
<Aalexpa> quindi ndi krabador a quanto mi dici non dipende dal fatto che youtube sia pesante ma dal S.O.?
<krabador> Aalexpa: sui CD non ci sono quasi mai i driver linux , in quanto è il kernel , in linux che si occupa del supporto , e le aziende ,anche se adesso le cose sono drasticamente cambiate, ma evitano di segnalare il supporto linux
<krabador> Aalexpa: hai hardware troppo vecchio per pretendere troppo con l'ultima generazione, il so è relativo
<Aalexpa> ok era solo per capire se dovevo buttare la mia vecchia carcassa tra i rifiuti speciali anche se non sono soddisfatto
<krabador> per le schede video, nonostante buoni risultati dai driver open , ma i migliori si ottengono con i driver closed , del produttore, e purtroppo per quella scheda , nVidia ha smesso di aggiornarlo
<krabador> e l'ultimo installabile , non supporta il server grafico delle ultime versioni ubuntu
<Aalexpa> infatti io sono certo che se mettessi i driver giusti i problemi che ho li risolverei
<krabador> potresti provare, a quel fine , lubuntu 12.04 la precedente lts supportata fino al 2017
<krabador> in cui si può usare il driver nvidia-96 , quello per la tua scheda
<krabador> Aalexpa: per favore , puoi mandare cat /proc/cpuinfo , dal terminale , ed incollare il contenuto su pastebin?
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aalexpa> mi spieghi in maniera + semplice?
<Aalexpa> come copio il testo dal terminale
<krabador> apri un terminale , scrivi il comando di prima , premi invio , incolli sul sito pastebin
<krabador> Alexandro: selezioni col mouse , tasto destro copia
<krabador> Aalexpa: ∆
<Alexandro> o.ò
<krabador> come su windows
<krabador> Alexandro: autocompletion failure , don't worry
<Alexandro> np -_^
<Aalexpa> non è lo stesso di windows l'avrei già fatto
<Aalexpa> almeno a me non funziona
<krabador> Aalexpa: copia/incolla è identico
<krabador> col mouse
<krabador> adesso non esageriamo con " linux non lo conosco "
<Aalexpa> io non sono un genio ma nemmeno proprio un imbecille
<krabador> allora avrai visto che seleziona , tasto destro copia, tasto destro incolla , è identico che su windows
<Aalexpa> io seleziono, poi tasto destro e niente tendina se vuoi te li scrivo a mano
<Dany> Salve a tutti, credo che mio fratello si sia divertito con il mio portatile e nn trovo più da nautilus la cartella Video, sapreste aiutarmi?
<krabador> Dany: clicca sull'icona dashboard cerca nautilus
<krabador> Dany: se la cartella video l'ha cancellata, inizia a metterti il cuore in pace
<Dany> ma dici davvero? nuoooooooooooo
<krabador> Aalexpa: ma stai usando il mouse o un touchpad
<Dany> touchpad
<Aalexpa> mouse ma ti garantisco che con xterm mi fa solo selezionare
<Dany> credevo dicessi a me krabador
<krabador> Aalexpa: apri il terminale di lxde
<Aalexpa> dove lo trovo
<krabador> Aalexpa: in accessori
<cristian_c> Dany, hai digitato Videos o Video nella dash?
<krabador> Dany: apri il terminale , locate Video , invio , vedi che dice
<Dany> ci provo
<Dany> nada
<Dany> noooo disperato mesi di documentariiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Dany> poi sulle risorse nn c'è più l'icona
<Aalexpa> era così semplice :)
<Aalexpa> è arrivato?
<cristian_c> Dany, conosci il nome di un video?
<cristian_c> almeno per parole chiave
<cristian_c> Dany, quando è sparito il tutto?
<krabador> Aalexpa: incolla il link del sito pastebin , dopo paste
<cristian_c> Aalexpa, ti è stato detto di digitare comandi?
<Dany> provo a cercare una parola chiave ... me ne sono accorto 3 ora fa
<cristian_c> Dany, quando è presumibilmente accaduto?
<Dany> ieri
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Dany, locate parolachiave
<Dany> annotazione..Cestino vuoto :/
<cristian_c> Dany, se non trovi niente: sudo updatedb && locate parolachiave
<Dany> nn ho trovato nulla che c'è sulla cartella aaaa
<cristian_c> Dany, attenzione, il terminale è case-sensitive
<cristian_c> quindi attento a maiuscole/minuscole
<Aalexpa> fatto
<Dany> ok
<cristian_c> Dany, la cartella si chiama aaaa o in un altro modo?
<krabador> Aalexpa, incolla qui il link del sito dopo aver premuto paste
<krabador> Aalexpa, 'ndo sta?
<Aalexpa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10327093/
<cristian_c> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pebs bts
<krabador> Aalexpa, allora puoi installare chrome , ed installare un plugin che forza il browser a non usare html5 per youtube
<krabador> Aalexpa, le cose dovrebbero migliorare
<Aalexpa> già installato va meglio ma non bene
<Aalexpa> ti invio anche i drive installati della scheda video
<Aalexpa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10327101/
<Karot> Ciao a tutti... c'è nessuno?
<krabador> Karot, tu chiedi
<krabador> Aalexpa, come ti dicevo prima, stai usando i nouveau
<krabador> si installano di base, in linux
<Karot> Ciao krabador, abbiamo parlato ieri sera..
<krabador> Karot, a riguardo di cosa?
<Karot> Ho appena installato Lubuntu 13.10..
<Karot> Sembra andare benino.. ti sto parlando proprio da Lubuntu.. però ho riscontrato un problema all'avvio..
<krabador> Karot, come mai hai installato lubuntu 13.10?
<Karot> E cioè, la schermata me la fa a metà tipo.. ho controllato la risoluzione e non va oltre la 1024x768...
<krabador> Aalexpa, a maggior ragione se non ci sono alternative
<Karot> Ho voluto provare la 13.10, ancora è supportata vero?
<krabador> Aalexpa, allora, installa chrome , installa poi un'estensione per forzare flash in default dove richiesto
<krabador> Karot, no
<Karot> Su Wikipedia me la da supportata...
<Aalexpa> la prima l'ho capita la seconda un po' + complessa
<Karot> Anche tu ieri sera mi hai elencato le ultime tre versioni...
<krabador> Karot, hai letto male
<krabador> Karot, 13.10 non era tra esse
<krabador> Karot, e wikipedia non è documentazione ufficiale ubuntu
<Karot> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Release
<Karot> Vabbè, il problema mio è la risoluzione dello schermo, dovrei installare la scheda video?
<LostInMyHead> comunque neanche su wikipedia è seganta come supportata
<Karot> La 13.10 si..
<krabador> Aalexpa, https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/disable-youtube-html5-pla/enmofgaijnbjpblfljopnpdogpldapoc?hl=it
<krabador> Karot, per favore, non si da qui supporto a versioni non supportate, specialmente se l'utente è stato avvertito a riguardo
<krabador> Karot, i repositories non funzionano piu'
<Karot> Ok, installerò l'ultima, anche se sicuramente non mi partirà con la configurazione hardware che ho...
<krabador> Karot, non è detto
<krabador> Karot, sul link che hai postato , alla 13.10 c'è scritto chiaramente "giugno 2014"
<Karot> Già gira quasi bene questa... l'ultima mi mangia tutta la RAM..?
<Karot> Si, però me la da in verde..
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Karot
<ubot-it> Karot: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<krabador> Karot, ma tu ti fidi di un colore, o di una dicitura di data?
<Karot> Io vado con l'idea di Windows, che XP non è ufficialmente pi
<Karot> piu supportato, però molte cose si trova tutt'oggi...
<krabador> !wiki | Karot
<ubot-it> Karot: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> Karot, xp ha avuto un ciclo di supporto lunghissimo
<krabador> !documentazione | Karot
<ubot-it> Karot: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<krabador> !ubuntu | Karot
<ubot-it> Karot: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> Karot, guardati i cicli di vita delle release ubuntu, per farti un'idea di quanto durano
<krabador> Karot, se una macchina ha le gomme da 27" , tutte le altre ce le hanno?
<Aalexpa> e se installassi windows i dreive della scheda video secondo te risolverei il problema?
<Karot> Ho capito, ma i driver della mia scheda video non si trova più??
<krabador> Aalexpa, a cosa mira la tua domanda?
<Karot> XP pure ha terminato il suo ciclo, però i driver della scheda video li trovo tutt'oggi...
<cristian_c> Karot, quelli di anni fa
<johack> salve a tutti qualcuno mi sa dire da cosa è sausato questo errore quando lancio il comando sudo apt-get update?? http://pastebin.com/nPHx3x6Y
<krabador> Karot, per quanto riguarda windows, non sei nel canale giusto
<Karot> I driver di anni fa?
<cristian_c> Karot, e xp non è più supportato con aggiornamenti, così come le vecchie ubuntu
<Karot> (a me quelli servono)
<krabador> Karot, le informazioni per il sistema di cui questo canale, sono che, la 13.10 non è piu' supportata , ne' in sicurezza, ne' per altro
<cristian_c> Karot, /join ##ẁindows
<Karot> La mia scheda video risale a un decennio fa..
<krabador> Karot, hai appena installato, fatti un favore, installa una versione supportata
<Aalexpa> nel senso che installerei i drive dal CD in dotazione e poi reinstallerei ubuntu. Non risolvo nulla?
<krabador> Karot, appunto
<krabador> Aalexpa, no
<LostInMyHead> e comuqnue il ragioanemnto vale anche per la 13.10, i driver magari li trovi, ma non vuol dire che sia supportata, cosi come trovi i driver per xp ma non è supportata
<Aalexpa> ok grazie
<krabador> Aalexpa, ti ho detto prima, che puo installare lubuntu 12.04, che puo' ancora farti installare gli nvidia-96, che son quelli per la tua scheda
<Karot> Preferisco un sistema leggero e non supportato, piuttosto che buttare il notebook..
<krabador> Karot, per quale motivo credi che solo con 13.10 puo' funzionare?
<krabador> a parte per il fatto che sicuramente non hai voglia di fare un'altra installazoone?
<Karot> Perchè avendo meno cose, magari gira più fluida..
<Karot> Apparte quello, ci ha impiegato 2 orette..
<Karot> :ç
<krabador> Karot, quindi sei sicuro di questo fatto, e puoi esser sicuro al 100% che l'ultima versione non va, giusto?
<krabador> dimmi se mi sbaglio.
<Karot> all'85% è più pesante...
<cristian_c> Karot, che notebook è?
<cristian_c> Karot, stai usando unity?
<Karot> P4 2ghz, 512mb ram..
<cristian_c> sono info che servono per capire
<Karot> no..
<cristian_c> Karot, ok, allora quale derivata stai utilizzando, se posso sapere?
<Karot> 13.10
<Karot> Lubuntu
<krabador> Karot, scarica lubuntu 14.10 , fa una iso , reinstalla
<krabador> Karot, tutto il resto è tempo perso
<cristian_c> Karot, in termini di pesantezza non cambia un granché
<Karot> Per curiosità... i driver della mia scheda video per la 13.10 non li trovo al 100%?
<Karot> cristian_c, però sono già al limite con la 13.10!
<krabador> Karot, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/20/%23ubuntu-it.html qui puoi vedere che ti sono state segnalate le giuste versioni in supporto
<krabador> Karot, nel momento che hai appena installato, è assolutamente consigliato l'allineamento ad una di esse
<cristian_c> Karot, se hai scheda nvidia , installa i driver proprietari da Driver aggiuntivi sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> non c'è altro da dirti
<Karot> Addirittura la 12.04 è supportata?
<Karot> cristian_c, si ho una nvidia geforce mx440 64mb..
<krabador> Karot, perchè non leggi il log della conversazione avvenuta qui ieri
<krabador> dove queste cose ti sono state dette?
<Karot> Io ricordavo di averne lette 3 di versioni, per intuito andavo con le ultime tre e quindi includevo la 13.10..
<krabador> ti pesa?
<Karot> Ti ho risposto già..
<cristian_c> Karot, se avessi aperto il link che ti ho postato prima, non mi avresti fatto questa domanda
<Karot> La 12.04 su Wikipedia la da rossa..
<krabador> Karot, hai avuto tutte le informazioni a riguardo.
<moz_> krabador, ho appena installato pipelight ma continuo a ricevere questa risposta: Per visualizzare questo contenuto installa Silverlight cliccando qui.
<Karot> La 12.04 è più leggera della 13.10?
<cristian_c> moz_, su qale browser?
<moz_> chrome
<moz_> cristian_c, ĉhrome
<cristian_c> moz_, chrome e non chromium, esattamente?
<enziosavio> Ma  la Gforce Mx440 non credo sia più supportata
<moz_>  cristian_c sì, chrome, non chromium
<cristian_c> moz_, apri chrome e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<moz_> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> moz_, copia tutto il contenuto che trovi e incollalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<moz_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10327684/
<Flaz> ciao, se scarico un software dai repository è sicuramente 'pulito' e sicuro?
<krabador> Flaz, il repository è il primo posto in cui andare a cercare
<cristian_c> moz_, allora
<cristian_c> moz_, hai tutta una serie di plugin disattivati
<krabador> Flaz, in cui all'interno trovare software pacchettizzato ufficialmente per ubuntu. Se hai paura di una situazione come playstore android, in cui all'interno capita software non controolato, non è paragonabile.
<cristian_c> ma a parte questo, non c'è traccia di pipelight/silverlight
<cristian_c> nella lista dei plugin
<moz_> cristian_c, l'ho appena installato via apt-get
<cristian_c> moz_, tra l'altro chrome non è neanche un pacchetto dei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> moz_, no
<cristian_c> ah, pipelight, sì
<Flaz> grazie krabador, perchè su un sistema dove ho installato ubuntu 14.04 lts sono stato molto attento a qualsiasi cosa installassi ma poi siccome non riuscivo a monitorare i livelli dell'inchiostro della stampante ho installato mtink (che poi non ho usato) e poi disinstallato e non vorrei aver fatto qualcosa che possa renderlo meno sicuro :)
<cristian_c> moz_, ma chrome no
<moz_> cristian_c, e allora che consigli? ho anche mozilla ma non funziona neppure lì
<LostInMyHead> neanche pipelight
<cristian_c> moz_, mozilla è un'altra storia
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, sì, giusto, si parlava di apt-get
<moz_> cristian_c, e allora che devo fare?
<cristian_c> moz_, preferisci firefox o chromium?
<moz_> cristian_c, non sapre
<cristian_c> tra i due , intendo
<moz_> i
<krabador> Flaz, puoi stare decisamente tranquillo con linux, sul fronte virus, tendenzialmente la prevalente motivazione di preoccupazione su software installato non ufficialmente , è piu' che alto che non possa funzionare o funzionare male
<moz_> cristian_c, fai tu!
<cristian_c> moz_, insomma, dai...
<moz_> cristian_c, firefox
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> moz_, apri firefox
<moz_> fatto
<cristian_c> moz_, e anche lì: digita: about:plugins
<krabador> Flaz, verifica sempre , il software non ufficiale ubuntu che installi, nel senso di prenderlo ufficialmente dalle risorse online degli sviluppatori , ovviamente dopo aver verificato che siano dev affidabili
<moz_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10327821/
<cristian_c> Silverlight Plug-In
<cristian_c>     Path: /usr/lib/pipelight/libpipelight-silverlight5.1.so
<cristian_c>     State: Enabled
<moz_> cristian_c, lo so, c'è ma va in crash
<cristian_c> moz_, quale versione viene richiesta in firefox?
<cristian_c> moz_, ah, ma funziona?
<cristian_c> <moz_> krabador, ho appena installato pipelight ma continuo a ricevere questa risposta: Per visualizzare questo contenuto installa Silverlight cliccando qui.
<moz_> cristian_c, no, non funziona, nel senso che va subito in crash
<moz_> cristian_c, mi riferivo a chrome
<cristian_c> moz_, però prova a caricarlo, giusto?
<cristian_c> firefox , intendo
<moz_> cristian_c, esatto, prova solo
<cristian_c> !pipelight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pipelight'
<cristian_c> Visitare la pagina di test per il plugin Silverlight. Si avvierà così la configurazione in Wine di Silverlight.
<cristian_c> moz_, hai seguito il wiki?
<krabador> Flaz, allora nessun problema, cio' che trovi nel repo è sicuro
<moz_> cristian_c, no, perché non ho wine
<krabador> Flaz, e mantenuto in sicurezza
<cristian_c> moz_, seriamente, spiega come hai installato pipelight
<cristian_c> e quali indicazioni hai seguito
<enziosavio> Il sito della Rai è una baracca , in questo momento va solo Rai Yoyo
<moz_> cristian_c, ho semplicemente installato pipelight via apt-get
<cristian_c> moz_, dai repository ufficiali di ubuntu intendi?
<cristian_c> lo trovo impossibile
<moz_> cristian_c,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<cristian_c> moz_, non è apt-get
<moz_> cristian_c,  sudo apt-get install pipelight
<cristian_c> moz_, quel pacchetto ha dipendenze wine
<gladiatore1> ho appena installato ubuntu e il sistema non mi legge la periferica cd/dvd e neanche l'hard disk
<cristian_c> moz_, dpkg -l | grep wine
<moz_> cristian_c, non me lo ha detto
<gladiatore1> qualcuno può darmi un consiglio?
<cristian_c> gladiatore1, come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> gladiatore1, dove l'hai installato, anche
<moz_> cristian_c, ii  wine-compholio                                              1.7.33~ubuntu14.04.1                                amd64        The Compholio Edition is a special build of the popular Wine software
<moz_> ii  wine-compholio-amd64                                        1.7.33~ubuntu14.04.1                                amd64        The Compholio Edition is a special build of the popular Wine software
<moz_> ii  wine-compholio-i386                                         1.7.33~ubuntu14.04.1                                i386         The Compholio Edition is a special build of the popular Wine software
<gladiatore1> da cd
<Karot> cristian_c, ho trovato il driver dal sito ufficiale della scheda video, è un file .run... come lo installo?
<gladiatore1> l'ho installato su un pc un po' vecchio, toshiba satellite
<krabador> gladiatore1, "e il sistema non mi legge la periferica cd/dvd e neanche l'hard disk" , puoi descrivere il problema?
<gladiatore1> praticamente se inserisco un cd, non lo apre neanche
<cristian_c> moz_, 14.04?
<krabador> gladiatore1, sicuro che il lettore cd funzioni ?
<moz_> cristian_c, credo di sì
<gladiatore1> si si
<krabador> gladiatore1, apri il terminale, con ctrl alt t , sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> moz_, per favore, controlla
<krabador> !pastebin | gladiatore1
<ubot-it> gladiatore1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enziosavio> ma ti mancano i codec
<krabador> enziosavio, rai , chrome / chromium con pepperflashplugin, vanno tutti , indistintamente in questo momento
<krabador> firefox con flashplugin 11.2 , problemi
<Karot> Come si installa un driver su Lubuntu?
<moz_> cristian_c, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<cristian_c> moz_, allora, la cosa strana, secondo me è la presenza di wine-compholio-amd64 e wine-compholio-i386
<cristian_c> e mancanza di altri pacchetti
<cristian_c> moz_, ma non daprei dirti con certezza
<cristian_c> moz_, ma posta tutto il contenuto del terminale su pastebin
<enziosavio> Ha allora è Firefox che non ne vuol sapere con flashplayer16
<moz_> cristian_c, quello era tutto
<gladiatore1> krabador: ho fatto come mi hai detto
<Karot> C'è nessuno che mi può dare una mano?
<cristian_c> enziosavio, freshplayer non è ufficialmente supportato, è un plugin immaturo
<gladiatore1> mi dice options e varie lettere
<krabador> gladiatore1, puoi incollare qui il link risultante del sito pastebin
<cristian_c> moz_, sudo apt-get install wine
<gladiatore1> sto chattando da un altro pc
<cristian_c> moz_, riporta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> integrale
<gladiatore1> sorry
<enziosavio> Funziona dappertutto meno che sulla RAI
<krabador> gladiatore1, torna qui da quel pc, se vuoi assistenza, in quanto servono informazioni , per poter fornire indicazioni precise per soluzioni
<moz_> cristian_c, After this operation, 489 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<gladiatore1> ok grazie
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> moz_, riporta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> integrale
<moz_> cristian_c, ok, appena finisce
<moz_> cristian_c, ma quindi dovrò accendere questo emulatore ogni volta che vorrò visualizzare video in silverlight tramite browser?
<cristian_c> moz_, pipelight è basato su wine
<cristian_c> una volta c'era moonlight, basato su .net
<cristian_c> moz_, in ogni caso, è roba ms, normale che funzioni con wine
<moz_> cristian_c, quindi, essendo pipelight basato su wine, dovrò accendere questo emulatore ogni volta che vorrò visualizzare video in silverlight tramite browser?
<cristian_c> moz_, e wine = wine is not an emulator
<cristian_c> !wine  | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<moz_> cristian_c, comunque stranamente ora sta funzionando
<cristian_c> moz_, forse perché hai installato wine?
<briciola> non sono un esperto. Da oggi nelle finestre di ricerca si vedono solo alcune lettere e non il testo intero
<moz_> cristian_c, l'installazione non è ancora ultimata
<cristian_c> moz_, allora molto probabilmente basta wine-compoholio
<cristian_c> non ho approfondito
<cristian_c> io ho semplicemente seguito la guida wiki, e tutto è andato
<cristian_c> almeno il sito di esempio linkato
<moz_> cristian_c, ,ma tu devi aprire wine e poi, all'interno di wine, il browser?
<cristian_c> moz_, in che senso aprire wine?
<cristian_c> cosa significa aprire 'wine'?
<cristian_c> hai detto che funziona senza wine
<moz_> cristian_c, wine è installato. cosa devo postare?
<cristian_c> wine è un layer di compatibilità con le applicazioni windows, non è un programma a finestra
<cristian_c> moz_, l'output del comando
<moz_> cristian_c, cioè ... digito wine e premo invio?
<cristian_c> moz_, no, il comando che hai digitato poco fa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> moz_, riporta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> come ho scrittp prima
<moz_> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> moz_, vorrei leggere l'output
<moz_> cristian_c, l'output di "apt-get install wine"?
<cristian_c> moz_, quello che hai digitato prima, cosa c'è di non chiaro?
<cristian_c> non devi neanche digitarlo, ce l'hai già nel terminale
<moz_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10328274/
<Karot> krabador, ci sei?
<briciola> va beh, niente aiuti...
<Karot> briciola cosa ti serve?
<briciola> nelle finestre di ricerca non vedo il testo completo, solo alcune delle lettere
<Karot> a chi lo dici, può essere un problema con i driver della scheda video...
<briciola> ma oggi e' la prima volta
<krabador> !image | briciola
<ubot-it> briciola: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> moz_, hai installato le versioni di wine entrambe a 32 bit che a 64 bit
<cristian_c> moz_, non è che hai agito a livello di sistema operativo?
<Karot> krabador dove posso scaricare la versione 12.04 lts?
<cristian_c> non dico per wine, ma in generale
<moz_> cristian_c, non saprei, ho lo dato il comando di apt-get
<cristian_c> moz_, precedentemente il problema non è solo per il pacchetto wine
<cristian_c> ma anche con altri pacchetti
<cristian_c> moz_, intendo in precedenza
<moz_> cristian_c, no
<briciola> Karot grz. ci provo
<krabador> Karot, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<cristian_c> moz_, hai seguito qualche tutorial in passato?
<cristian_c> o guida
<moz_> cristian_c, no
<Karot> Grazie krabador, questa è una versione supportata?
<Karot> prego briciola
<cristian_c> moz_, mi sembra molto strano
<cristian_c> moz_, non è che hai abilitato l'architettura?
<moz_> cristian_c, di sicuro non  l'ho fatto intenzionalmente
<cristian_c> moz_, questo comunque non è buon segno
<cristian_c> moz_, fare qualcosa vuol dire anche avere sotto controllo la situazione
<cristian_c> ed essere consapevoli di quello che si fa
<moz_> cristian_c, non credo di aver fatto alcunché
<cristian_c> moz_, digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> moz_, risultato su pastebin
<moz_> cristian_c, Linux moz-Lenovo-B560 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> ok
<moz_> cristian_c, alcune cose funzionano. Ad esempio questo: http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-d4792aa6-e5dd-4791-af6f-b0e06aae6f6f.html
<cristian_c> moz_, attenzione, la rai è in flash, a quanto mi risulta
<moz_> cristian_c,  se clicco col destro mi dice: silverlight, pipelight
<cristian_c> no, anzi, chiede silverlight
<cristian_c> moz_, se guardi adesso, col clic destro appare un menù in stile windows
<cristian_c> quindi sta utilizzando wine
<moz_> cristian_c, sì, è vero
<moz_> cristian_c, ma solo se clicco sui video
<cristian_c> ad esempio, il video che hai indicato non riesco a riprodurlo
<moz_> cristian_c, io sì, ma la cosa strana è che la finestra che si ottiene cliccando con il destro porta sia la scritta silverlight che quella pipelight
<cristian_c> moz_, allora, l'opzione silverlight ti aprono una finestrella con le opzioni di silverlight
<cristian_c> mentre l'opzione pipelight apre la pagina launchpad di pipelight
<cristian_c> moz_, comunque, come scritto nel wiki, prova a cambiare lo user agent
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<moz_> cristian_c, ok, grazie. ora devo andare. Grazie per tutto l'aiuto. ci sei nei prossimi giorni in chat?
<cristian_c> moz_, leggi la guida che ho indicato, io faccio un paio di prove
<moz_> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> il cambio dello user agent, sembra non sortire effetto
<cristian_c> dev'esserci qualche problema di pipelight con il sito rai
<cristian_c> moz_, ora funge
<cristian_c> moz_, disattiva adblock
<cristian_c> moz_, altra cosa dicono dalla -chat: che flash è per le dirette rai e silverlight per i filmati archiviati
<moz_> cristian_c, come si disattiva adblock?`in firefox o in chrome?
<cristian_c> moz_, stavamo parlando di firefox
<moz_> cristian_c, il sito rai su firefox va benissimo, sia per flash che per silverlight
<cristian_c> comunque, sempre dalla -chat dicono che i filmati nuovi di raI.tv sono in flash (quindi anche le dirette), mentre i filmati archiviati più vecchi in silverlight
<moz_> cristian_c, skygo invece no, riesco a visualizzare solo il primo canale, skytg24
<cristian_c> e quelli in flash non necessitano della disattivazione di adblock
<cristian_c> moz_, ma hai l'abbonamento?
<moz_> sì, mio padre
<cristian_c> per skygo, non so
<cristian_c> moz_, non so perché non vengano riprodotti
<moz_> capisco
<moz_> che cos'è drm?
<krabador> digital right management
<moz_> krabador, ed esiste su linux?
<krabador> moz_, che cosa stai facendo / vuoi fare?
<moz_> krabador, vedere skygo su ubuntu e pare non si possa per un problema di drm
<cristian_c> moz_, ah, capisco, ora è più chiaro
<krabador> moz_, skygo , sky lo realizza come vuole
<moz_> krabador, certo
<krabador> supportare o meno un sistema è una loro scelta
<moz_> krabador, certo, capisco
<jester-> sera
<Karot> Ciao a tutti, c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-21
<Luca93> Salve
<Luca93> avrei bisogno di assistenza tecnica
<yarid> buongiorno
<LostInMyHead> 'giorno
<akis24> giorno
<penguin87> Salve a tuttti non so a chi chiedere, ma da ieri all'avvio mi compare un messaggio d'errore e poi mi da il log in o come me stesso o come guest. Ma come "mestesso" non mi fa entrare e mi rimanda alla finestra di log in e mi concede di entrare in modalità guest e basta. Ho provato ad avviare in modalità recovery ma mi da un errore strano del tipo "m
<penguin87> emory corruption detected in low memory". Ho cercato un po su internet ma non ho trovato gran che riguardo Ubuntu 14.04
<maipiuwindows> Salve c'e' qualcuno?
<maipiuwindows> Buongiorno, io vorrei installare ubuntu su un vecchio pc fisso ,con processore pentium 4,e togliere di mezzo windows xp.Ho provato un paio di volte ma non  mi da la possibilita' di  eliminare windows ecosi mi ritrovo con due os.
<cristian_c> penguin87,
<cristian_c> penguin87, è iniziato ieri il problema?
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, se sei veramente sicuro di poter fare tutto quello che ti serve su quel pc senza windows e se non è una voglia passeggera, cancellare la partizione di windows è abbastanza semplice
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, comunque, sappi che windows può essere utile per avere un supporto hardware non compatibile con linux
<cristian_c> intendo hardware esterno, almeno
<maipiuwindows> Grazie crisrian,ma come si fa.
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, inoltre, quali tentativi hai effettuato?
<cristian_c> cosa hai fatto precisamente?
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, se sei sicuro di quei due aspetti che ho citato, puoi procedere alla cancellazione della partizione
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, sopratutto è una cosa che si fa quando ormai si è acquisito un certo grado di esperienza con ubuntu, da poter fare a meno di un altro SO
<maipiuwindows> Ho scaricato su chiavetta ubuntu e al riavvio del pc l'ho installato correttamente.Su alcune guide trovate in internet mi si spiegava che ad un certo punto tiveniva chiesto se volevi mantenere windows oppure no,ma questo passaggioio " non l'ho visto " .
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, credo tu sia partito col piede sbagliato
<maipiuwindows> cmq hounaltro pc ,volevosolo provare ubuntu su quello "vecchio" e se poi mi soddisfa e prendopratica lo installo pure sul nuovo
<maipiuwindows> Immaginavo lol
<cristian_c> motivo in più per sconsigliarti vivamente la rimozione immediata di windows
<maipiuwindows> .
<maipiuwindows> .
<maipiuwindows> ?
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, appunto, non capisco questa frenesia di cancellare windows, come fosse un dispetto
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, fidati, prova a meditarla maggiormente
<penguin87> si è iniziato ieri ma non avevo fatto nessun aggiornamento. grazie
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, intanto qualche consiglio
<cristian_c> penguin87, avevi fatto altre cose?
<maipiuwindows> Dimmi
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, 1) evita le 'guide trovate in internet'
<penguin87> avevo provato ad istallare Matlab con la crac
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, ma sofrzati di leggere la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu, sono attrezzati per queste situazioni
<cristian_c> !documentazione | maipiuwindows
<ubot-it> maipiuwindows: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<penguin87> scaricando il file .iso di matlab e scambiando al sui interno il pacchettto installa.jar
<cristian_c> penguin87, era veramente necessario?
<maipiuwindows> Ok ,
<penguin87> installare Matlab?
<cristian_c> penguin87, probabilmente non sai quel che hai installato
<enziosavio> Se  hai già un' altro computer con Windows , non vedo perchè non puoi spazzare via windows dal vecchio per farti un pò le ossa
<penguin87> come posso fare allora?
<cristian_c> maipiuwindows, 2) prima di installare un sistema per la prima volta su un determinato pc, provalo in modalità live
<cristian_c> enziosavio, per favore
<enziosavio> Hai bisogno di che Cristian ?
<maipiuwindows> enziosavio,pensavopropio questo era per cercare di far pratica...
<cristian_c> enziosavio, discutiamone in -chat, semmai
<maipiuwindows> Ditemi
<cristian_c> enziosavio, io appunto gli ho detto se era proprio sicuro di aver valutato le due motivazioni esposte sopra
<cristian_c> enziosavio, prima di procedere
<cristian_c> enziosavio, bisogna anche capire se c'è piena consapevolezza e capire la situazione specifica
<cristian_c> penguin87, allora
<cristian_c> penguin87, io farei non soltanto un ripristino ma una vera e propria reinstallazione
<enziosavio> Allora maipiùwindows  ha due computer e sul vecchietto vuol mettere Ubuntu , bene avvia la live con gparted elimina tutte le partizioni esistenti sull' HD e procede con l' installazione lasciando fare a Ubuntu meglio se Xubuntu
<cristian_c> penguin87, per esser sicuri che roba installata sia definitivamente eradicata dall'hard disk
<cristian_c> enziosavio, lui ha anche ubuntu, se elimina tutte le partizioni, elimina anche ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> non solo xp
<penguin87> cristian_c quindi mi onsigli di scaricare ubuntu 14.04 e ri-installarlo? ma i miei dati vanno persi vero?!
<enziosavio> Ho capito reinstalla usufruendo dell' intero Hd,
<cristian_c> penguin87, scusa, non ho detto 'previo backup'
<cristian_c> penguin87, quindi ti suggerisco di fare un backup prima dei tuoi dati
<cristian_c> penguin87, ma hai la 14.04 ora?
<cristian_c> penguin87, ma perch?
<cristian_c> penguin87, scusa
<cristian_c> enziosavio, ma perché?
<penguin87> si aggiorno solo alle LTS
<cristian_c> enziosavio, lui ha già installato lubuntu, non lo vuole eliminare
<cristian_c> penguin87, ok
<cristian_c> penguin87, allora reinstalla la 14.04, ma prima fai un backup
<cristian_c> dico reinstallazione perché non vorrei che file dannosi siano andati a finire anche fuori dalla root, cioè nella tua home
<cristian_c> quindi backuppa ciò che ti interessa e reinstalla
<cristian_c> penguin87, per quanto riguarda il discorso matlab, ora lo affrontiamo
<penguin87> cristian_c mi era stato consigliato di scaricarlo
<cristian_c> penguin87, pessimo consiglio, o lo acquisti o cerchi alternative
<cristian_c> che ce ne sono
<penguin87> ma penso che una volta ripristinato lo compro
<cristian_c> io ad esempio ho usato octave in passato
<cristian_c> penguin87, ok
<cristian_c> non so quanto costi la licenza di matlab per linux
<cristian_c> penguin87, ma te l'hanno imposto all'università?
<penguin87> cristian_c quella per studenti non un gran che su 50. Imposto no ma conisgliato si
<cristian_c> penguin87, perfetto, ma comunque, anche se un discorso più complesso, dovresti parlarne con il prof
<enziosavio> http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2013/07/14/2-free-software-alternatives-to-matlab/
<cristian_c> se è accettabile l'utilizzo di alternative
<cristian_c> penguin87, per il resto, possiamo continuare la discussione in #ubuntu-it-chat
<penguin87> credo proprio di si ora daro un occhiata anche ad Octave
<penguin87> cristian_c grazie mille intanto cerco di ripristinare
<cristian_c> penguin87, a parte matlab, cerca di non scaricare crac per software linux, sicurezza non ti mette al riparo da queste cose
<penguin87> cristina_c grazie del consiglio lo terro a mente per il futuro!
<cristian_c> penguin87, di niente
<penguin87> buona giornata a tutti
<enziosavio> mi proponi la chat e poi neanche rispondi !
<cristian_c> enziosavio, veramente ti ho risposto
<cristian_c> continua di là
<antoo> Ho creato sul disco una piccola partizione di 200 mb ma no mi consente di dargli come punto di mount /boo/efi
<cristian_c> antoo, ciao
<antoo> come posso fare
<cristian_c> antoo, esattamente, cosa stai cercando di fare?
<antoo> per far partire il grub
<antoo> ho letto una guida che diceva di creare una partiz. di 200 mb
<antoo> di boot/efi
<cristian_c> antoo, quale guida?
<antoo> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=592476
<antoo> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<antoo> come faccio
<cristian_c> antoo, sto leggendo il topic, che infatti non è una guida
<enziosavio> mi pare che devi formattarla in Fat32
<antoo> in Fat 32 comunque non mi consente di dare boot/efi
<enziosavio> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<antoo> poi quello che ho già che devo fare?
<greenrabbit_ipho> cristian_c: scusami se mi intrometto e correggimi se sbaglio ma antoo il problema nel topic è banale perché capita se si hanno più hard disk quindi se sul master c'è Windows e sullo slave Linux e se grub viene installato sullo slave è normale che all'avvio vede solo Windows
<greenrabbit_ipho> Per far partire Linux devi selezionare dal bios l'hard disk slave come primo ha
<greenrabbit_ipho> Hd
<antoo> ho un solo hard disk
<greenrabbit_ipho> Viceversa se hai un solo hard disk non ti preoccupare di creare la partizione di boot
<flash1988> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu o di qualsiasi sua derivata su un acer aspire one. Ho gia installato ubuntu su altri pc su questo invece mi si blocca alla schermata di avvio dell'installazione quella con il nome della distribuzione e l'animazione di caricamento. Qualcuno sa come risolvere? grazie in anticipo
<antoo> ma non mi parte il grub
<greenrabbit_ipho> Ci pensa ubuntu in fase di installazione a configurarti tutto
<antoo> non và
<greenrabbit_ipho> antoo: cosa ti parte?
<antoo> il grub
<antoo> che mi consente di scegliere
<antoo> parte dirattamente wind
<greenrabbit_ipho> E poi?
<antoo> parte windows
<cristian_c> antoo, niente ubuntu?
<greenrabbit_ipho> Anche se scegli ubuntu?
<antoo> non mi fa scegliere
<antoo> il grub non parte
<antoo> non lo vedo
<greenrabbit_ipho> Sei sulla live?
<antoo> il normale boot con Grub e dovevo agire sempre da bios e flaggare legacy mode se volevo far partire Ubuntu
<antoo> è da tempo che cerco di risolvere cristian_c
<cristian_c> antoo, hai già provato con boot repair?
<flash1988> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con l'istallazione di ubuntu o di qualsiasi sua derivata su un acer aspire one. Ho gia installato ubuntu su altri pc su questo invece mi si blocca alla schermata di avvio dell'installazione quella con il nome della distribuzione e l'animazione di caricamento. Qualcuno sa come risolvere? grazie in anticipo
<youneverknow> flash1988, al boot della live, premi f6 seleziona nomodeset, seleziona "prova "
<youneverknow> flash1988, su acer aspire one, lubuntu, tutto il resto è pesante
<antoo> cristian_c sì ho provato
<antoo> ma nulla
<flash1988> anche xubuntu? youneverknow?
<youneverknow> youneverknow, anche xubuntu
<krabador> flash1988, quantomeno potresti provare, ma tanto vale che ti butti sulla piu' leggera
<cristian_c> antoo, ce l'hai il log?
<flash1988> grazie ora provo
<cristian_c> di boot-repair
<antoo> sì
<cristian_c> antoo, puoi postarlo su pastebin?
<antoo> come faccio?
<cristian_c> !paste | antoo
<ubot-it> antoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<flash1988> salve ancora, ho ancora problemi con l'istallazione di qualsiasi distribuzione di ubuntu sul mio acer aspire one. Ho provato anche lubuntu sempre lo stesso problema si blocca sempre alla schermata di caricamento iniziale dell'installazione. qualcuno sa come risolvere? grazie
<jester-> flash1988: cotrollato md5sum della iso ?
<jester-> se ha errori
<krabador> flash1988: allora, lubuntu, hai selezionato "nomodeset" e poi "prova" come ti ho detto prima?
<flash1988> mmm nomdeset dove lo trovo?
<krabador> flash1988: in boot, al menu, premi f6
<krabador> flash1988: se hai fatto pendrive con unetbootin non ce l'hai
<flash1988> ok trovato e selezionato
<krabador> flash1988: adesso seleziona prova
<flash1988> prova senza installare?
<enziosavio> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<flash1988> krabador ho fatto come hai detto tu ma niente stessa cosa sempre bloccato
<flash1988> ora è partita la versione di prova solo che non funziona internet tramite il wifi devo installare i driver?
<krabador> flash1988, apri il terminale,
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<krabador> scrivi software-properties-gtk
<krabador> controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> se risulta un driver per quella scheda, installalo, ed il wireles inizierà a funzionare
<krabador> <krabador> scrivi software-properties-gtk  ---> invio
<flash1988> sta cercando ti dico subito
<flash1988> sta installando il driver :)
<flash1988> non va... dice no propietary drivers are in use
<krabador> flash1988, allora la wireless non è supportata, e va installata successivamente, questa è solo una sessione di prova
<flash1988> ok installo e provo dopo l'installazione allora sperando che poi va...
<krabador> flash1988, hai un cavo lan?
<flash1988> sisi con il cavo lan funziona
<krabador> perfetto, allora, esegui l'installazione con il cavo lan
<flash1988> okok grazie
<krabador> selezionando, durante l'installazione , aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<krabador> in questo modo, una serie di pacchetti verranno aggiornati direttamente ,e verrà completamente installato il supporto linguq
<flash1988> okok
<Pool> Ciao ragazzi, io avrei un hp pavillion dv5
<Pool> ho installato la distribuzione xubuntu
<Pool> ma non riesco a trovare i driver wi-fi
<Pool> sapete per caso dove posso trovarli e come risolvere il problema?
<krabador> Pool, hai il pc connesso con un cavo lan?
<Pool> no
<Pool> adesso sono da un altro computer
<Pool> e ho provato a cercare in internet ma continua a non riconoscere la scheda di rete
<cristian_c> Pool,
<cristian_c> Pool, puoi collegarti via cavo con ubuntu in questo momento?
<JethroTux> raga non capisco perchè os-prober mi crei dei duplicati dei kernel installati. ho dovuto togliere i permessi d'esecuzione allo script 30_os-prober_proxy altrimenti al boot c'erano doppioni di kernel.
<cristian_c> JethroTux, hai seguito una guida in particolare?
<JethroTux> no
<JethroTux> cioè, os-prober dovrebbe rilevare partizioni con relativo fs
<JethroTux> non ho winzozz installato
<cristian_c> JethroTux, puoi spiegare cosa vuoi fare esattamente?
<JethroTux> vorrei poter dare i permessi di esecuzione a tutti gli script in /etc/grub.d/ senza che os-prober ogni volta mi crei dei duplicati
<JethroTux> premetto che non sto usando applicazioni gui tipo grub-customizer, sto facendo tutto da shell
<JethroTux> (preferisco così)
<Pool> cristian adesso non posso proprio
<cristian_c> JethroTux, non ho capito il fine di tutto questo
<cristian_c> Pool, ok, allora apri un terminale
<Pool> si
<cristian_c> Pool, digiti il seguente comando: lshw -C network
<JethroTux> non è normale che os-prober crei delle immagini di kernel duplicate no?
<cristian_c> Pool, e incolli il risultato su un file
<cristian_c> di testo
<Pool> e lo passo qui?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, continui a girare intorno al vero scopo dell'operazione
<cristian_c> Pool, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Pool
<ubot-it> Pool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<JethroTux> cristian_c, non capisco
<Pool> ok
<JethroTux> non c'è uno scopo preciso, voglio capire il perchè
<JethroTux> se faccio l'update di grub mi ritrovo 6 kernel uguali al boot
<JethroTux> togliendo i permessi allo script creato da os-prober ho risolto, ma vorrei capire il èerchè dei duplicati
<cristian_c> JethroTux, puoi postare una schermata del grub?
<JethroTux> quale, quella al boot?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, sì
<JethroTux> eh come faccio
<JethroTux> ??
<cristian_c> cosa?
<JethroTux> come faccio a catturare l'immagine al boot?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, foto
<JethroTux> col telefono?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, come preferisci
<JethroTux> provo
<JethroTux> cristian_c, stavo pensando
<JethroTux> se dovessi creare una partizione
<JethroTux> e lanciare di nuovo os-prober, questo mi creerebbe in automatico uno script in /etc/grub.d giusto?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, dov'è la schermata?
<JethroTux> devo riavviare, un secondo
<JethroTux> aspè
<JethroTux> brb
<JethroTux> cristian_c, eccomi
<JethroTux> cristian_c, come faccio a mostrartele?
<cristian_c> !image | JethroTux
<ubot-it> JethroTux: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<JethroTux> cristian_c, https://imgur.com/X6U1vGV,MEjFNWW#0 https://imgur.com/X6U1vGV,MEjFNWW#1
<cristian_c> JethroTux, e qui ti sbagli
<cristian_c> non sono affatto identici i kernel
<JethroTux> eh grazie tel'ho detto perchè
<cristian_c> non sono duplicati
<cristian_c> quindi non capisco il problema
<JethroTux> ho tolto i permessi di esecuzione allo script di os-probe, per questo non ci sono
<JethroTux> forse non mi sono spiegato
<cristian_c> JethroTux, vorrei vedere questi duplicati
<JethroTux> spè ti faccio vedere /etc/grub.d
<JethroTux> così forse capisci
<cristian_c> io non capisco da dove nascano questi problemi
<cristian_c> non dovrebbero esserci duplicati, normalmente
<cristian_c> a meno che tu non abbia smanettato
<JethroTux> guarda questa foto
<JethroTux> https://imgur.com/hvT6W74
<JethroTux> vedi lo script di os-prober rinominat
<JethroTux> e senza permessi x
<flash1988> ragazzi ho appena completato l'installazione di lubuntu sul mio acer aspire one l'unico problema è che non mi riconosce il wifi... qualcuno ha qualche soluzione? grazie in anticipo
<JethroTux> cristian_c, ci sei?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, che ubuntu è?
<cristian_c> sicuro non sia debian?
<cristian_c> comunque, aspetta un attimo
<cristian_c> flash1988, sei collegato via cavo?
<JethroTux> cristian_c, è lubuntu
<JethroTux> 14.10
<flash1988> si
<flash1988> via cavo funziona
<cristian_c> JethroTux, ok
<cristian_c> flash1988, apri un terminale
<flash1988> aperto
<JethroTux> cristian_c, credo di aver capito
<JethroTux> cristian_c, non ho smanettato più di tanto, ho solo ricompilato il kernel più volte
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ahhh, ok
<cristian_c> flash1988, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | flash1988 incolla il risultato su pastebin
<ubot-it> flash1988 incolla il risultato su pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<JethroTux> cristian_c, c'è uno script denominato os-prober in /etc/grub.d/proxifiedScripts/ cel'hai anche tu?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, io ho soltanto /etc/grub.d
<cristian_c> quella sotto directory ce l'hai soltanto tu, mi sa
<JethroTux> ma hai installato il pakketto os-prober?
<cristian_c> lol
<JethroTux> cristian_c, non cel'ho messa io! :D
<cristian_c> JethroTux, a che scopo?
<cristian_c> perché dovrei utilizzare os-prober?
<JethroTux> appunto se non ce l'hai è perchè non hai os-prober!
<JethroTux> (credo)
<JethroTux> in realtà non servirebbe neanche me visto che nn ho windows
<JethroTux> grazie per il supporto
<JethroTux> apposto!
<flash1988> ecco il risultato: paste.ubuntu.com/10341847/
<cristian_c> JethroTux, ma che ci fai con os-prober?
<Guest29307> mi aiutate http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10341898/ ?
<JethroTux> in effetti non avendo altri sistemi operativi non mi serve
<cristian_c> ok visto
<cristian_c> !info os-prober
<ubot-it> os-prober (source: os-prober): utility to detect other OSes on a set of drives. In component main, is optional. Version 1.63ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 142 kB
<JethroTux> :)
<JethroTux> oh le sa proprio tutte
<cristian_c> product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cristian_c>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<jester-> flash1988: unity?
<flash1988> cosa intendi per unity?
<cristian_c> Guest29307, scusa, ma perché la domanda non l'hai fatta qui?
<cristian_c> perché postarla su pastebin
<cristian_c> !unity | flash1988
<ubot-it> flash1988: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> flash1988, hai la broadcom particolare
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<JethroTux> io per il wifi ho dovuto compilare come built-in cfg80211
<cristian_c> flash1988, 14.10?
<flash1988> lubuntu 14.04.2
<cristian_c> flash1988, ok
<cristian_c> In Ubuntu 12.04 per LP-PHY (ad esempio BCM4312) installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<cristian_c> quindi pare che questa cosa non serva
<ilsaggio> Ciao ragazza mi aiutate? Linux Xubuntu non mi carica più la scrivania
<cristian_c> ragazza?
<ilsaggio> ragazzi*
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, sei lo xubuntu/guest di prima?
<jester-> !gnomerest
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<flash1988> cristian_c quindi cosa faccio?
<ilsaggio> Si e mi si è spento il PC
<jester-> !gnomerest | ilsaggio
<cristian_c> flash1988, sulla 14.04 dovrebbe essere più semplice
<jester-> ubot-it: sveglia
<cristian_c> flash1988, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<ubot-it> pong
<jester-> !gnomerest | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<ilsaggio> Ho xfce
<jester-> ilsaggio: tu fallo
<JethroTux> cristian_c, visto che non ho altri sistemi operativi, posso disttivare os-prober anche direttamente da  /etc/default/grub aggiungendo la riga GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true. Che dici è utile per non trovarmi alri doppioni?
<ilsaggio> Aspetta che non mi accetta nemmeno più la password.. Me la accetta e poi mi torna alla schermata di login
<JethroTux> o disinstallo direttamente il acchetto?
<jester-> ilsaggio: spazio sul disco finito?
<ilsaggio> Ho ancora 20 GB
<cristian_c> flash1988, Per b43 installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> fai la procedura gnome reset in tty se ti fa autenticare
<ilsaggio> In tty?
<cristian_c> JethroTux, secondo me ti stai complicando la vita
<jester-> comtro-alt-F2
<jester-> control
<jester-> e fai da riga di comando
<cristian_c> JethroTux, windows viene già riconosciuto in genere
<cristian_c> dal grub
<ilsaggio> Mi esce: nome-Pc login:
<ilsaggio> Che scrivo?
<jester-> ilsaggio: nimeuser e poi la pass
<jester-> nomeuser*
<flash1988> cristian_c firmware-b43-installer mi ritorna comando non trovato
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> flash1988, installare il pacchetto, non ho detto che un comando
<cristian_c> *che è
<ilsaggio> jester- fatto e ora? Mi escono delle scritte con una specie di terminale
<cristian_c> flash1988, Per b43 installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> ilsaggio: rm -r .config/xfce
<cristian_c> flash1988, ma hai dato sudo apt-get update come descritto nella guida?
<cristian_c> prima di cercare il pacchetto
<jester-> ilsaggio: rm -r  .config/xfce4-session
<ilsaggio> File o directory non esistente
<JethroTux> cristian_c, stavo pensndo di creare una partizione su /dev/sda installando arch-linux
<jester-> ilsaggio: rm -r  .config
<JethroTux> lanciano l'update di grub la vedrebbe in automatico?
<JethroTux> (grub è installato in /dev/sda)
<JethroTux> lanciando*
<ilsaggio> jester- nemmeno
<jester-> ilsaggio: rm -r  .gnome2
<jester-> ilsaggio: scrivi bene che . config esiste
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, hai fatto login?
<jester-> .config
<jester-> colpunto prima
<ilsaggio> Aspetta
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, se non hai fatto login, non puoi digitare comandi
<ilsaggio> Se scrivo RM -r .config mi chiede se voglio cancellare dei file
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, per favore, posta una schermata, se non riesci a rispondere alla domanda
<cristian_c> hai fatto il login?
<jester-> ilsaggio: rm minuscolo
<ilsaggio> Si è la tastiera del tablet
<jester-> e non ti chiede nulla
<flash1988> cristian_c si, ho dato sudo.... come da guida, e ho installato b43 ora?
<ilsaggio> Come posto una foto?
<jester-> ilsaggio: si ha lavaga sensazione che trolli
<jester-> poi non tanto vaga
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Navoc3V3QiqOIqbJyHIz
<ilsaggio> ecco
<cristian_c> flash1988, cosa dice la guida?
<jester-> ilsaggio: hai la home criptata?
<ilsaggio> No
<flash1988> cristian_c dice di rimuovere un pacchetto e riavviare
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, un attimo
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, proviamo una cosa
<ilsaggio> Dimmi
<jester-> ilsaggio: o hai scassato i permessi della home o è criptata
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, sudo rm -r ~/.config/xfce
<jester-> ilsaggio: sudo rm -r .config
<cristian_c> flash1988, puoi postare il log?
<cristian_c> flash1988, su pastebin
<jester-> cristian_c: meglio segaral tutta la .config mi sa che ha dentro conf di cazzilli strani da ppa
<flash1988> cristian_c ho riavviato come dice la guida
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/YeDWGhj5TdKuoB2J0Owk
<Guest71018> ciao scusatemi ho appena installato ubuntu 14 ma limmagine non si adatta allo schermo
<jester-> ilsaggio: sudo apt-get clean
<Guest71018> non capisco
<ilsaggio> Fatto
<Guest71018> potete aiutarmi
<Guest71018> ???
<jester-> ilsaggio: ls -la e posta la foto
<jester-> Guest71018: spiega l'immagine non si adatta
<cristian_c> flash1988, mi sono disconnesso
<ilsaggio> jester- https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5SL3A7IQSOF7Xcc7jbFA
<cristian_c> flash1988, hai per caso postato su pastebin?
<flash1988> cristian_c ho risolto funziona grazie mille
<cristian_c> flash1988, ottimo
<flash1988> :D
<jester-> ilsaggio: ls -la
<ilsaggio> Da tty?
<jester-> ilsaggio: ma se vedi quall'immagine l'os funza
<jester-> ilsaggio: funza adesso o no
<ilsaggio> Si ma non l'utente principale e ne ho creato uno temporaneo
<ilsaggio> E se dovessi spostare tutto è un casino
<ilsaggio> Ho 10GB dell'android SDK e se non sono sull'utente thebigboss non posso spostarlo
<jester-> ilsaggio: in tty ti eri autenticato con user nuovo o vecchio
<ilsaggio> Vecchio cioè quello che uso sempre
<jester-> ilsaggio: puoi spostare quello che ti pare, la cartella dell'user guasto la leggi
<jester-> ilsaggio: cioè quello che ha problemi?
<ilsaggio> No perchè la cartella android SDK e sulla home
<jester-> ilsaggio: che centra android
<jester-> ilsaggio: secondo me ci fai col trolling
<ilsaggio> Il vecchio (quello dette foto) ha problemi con login e prima con la scrivania
<jester-> ilsaggio: e 4 fatto il login con quale utente in tty
<ilsaggio> In ttynsolo con quello vecchio
<ilsaggio> tty solo*
<jester-> e che cazzo centra android
<ilsaggio> Se dovessi chiudere l'account vecchio devo spostare quella cartella e non me la lascia spostare
<jester-> ilsaggio: come no basta usare sudo
<ilsaggio> E come la sposto?
<jester-> ma te la coierà con permessi di root come penso lo sia adesso
<jester-> secondo me hai sminchiato tutti i permessi della home
<jester-> ilsaggio: nome user problema?
<jester-> ilsaggio: alura?
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kRBKlavGSEm6PjsqGf0H
<ilsaggio> Spero si legga
<ilsaggio> Fatto da vecchio utente con LS -la
<ilsaggio> ls -la
<Carlin0> !paste | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ilsaggio: se ls -la dove l'hai dato?
<ilsaggio> da tty
<jester-> ilsaggio: se user nuovo gia hai roba root:root che non dovrebbe esserci
<jester-> ilsaggio: ci sei o ci fai, tty ma ute4nticato con quale user
<ilsaggio> In che senso?
<ilsaggio> tty fatto con utente danneggiato
<ilsaggio> Quello che ha problemi
<jester-> ilsaggio: nel senso che nella home è tutto user_user
<jester-> se c'è qualcosa di root hai sminchiato qualcosa
<jester-> ilsaggio: utente nuovo è aggiunto al gruppo sudo?
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4qrPw6kBTZGnsT4NCU3Q utente nuovo
<jester-> ilsaggio: o segui o ti arrangi
<jester-> ilsaggio: utente nuovo è aggiunto al gruppo sudo?
<ilsaggio> Devo guardare
<jester-> infatti root root è roba android
<ilsaggio> Si quello nuovo fa parte del gruppo sudo
<jester-> ilsaggio: allora loggati col l'user che funza
<ilsaggio> Ci sono già
<jester-> e ti copi quello che vuoi con sudo nuatilus se hai unity
<Inside> Ciao ragazzi ho appena installato lubuntu ma lo schermo si divide a metà.. chi mi aiuta?
<ilsaggio> Lo sto facendo
<jester-> ilsaggio: ma roba root:root nella home nn dovrebbe esistera
<jester-> e
<jester-> Inside: scheda video?
<Inside> come faccio a vederla?
<jester-> ilsaggio: non sei saggio affatto nè
<jester-> Inside: apri un terminale
<Inside> sul pc c'è l'adesivo nvidia graphics n
<jester-> Inside: apri un terminale
<Inside> ok xterm?
<ilsaggio> E poi i permessi di android SDK devo cambiarli?
<jester-> Inside: lspci e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Inside
<ubot-it> Inside: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ilsaggio: boh dipende da cosa ci fai
<Inside> Ispci devo scrivere?
<ilsaggio> Decompilazione/ricompilazione apk android
<jester-> e comunque per pacioccare quelle cartelle e files devi fare da sudo
<jester-> Inside: prova a voce magari funziona
<jester-> ilsaggio: farai con sudo
<ilsaggio> Non ho mai modificato nulla sulla home con sudo
<Inside> nvidia graphics geforce mx440 64m
<jester-> visto che l'user non parte secondo me hai sminchiato i permessi in qualche modo
<jester-> Inside: apari driver aggiuntivi e installa il driver testato
<jester-> apri
<Inside> da dove?
<ilsaggio> Uso anche virtualbox e ho copiato la cartella dall'altro utente e i permessi sono root root li cambio? Con cosa?
<jester-> ilsaggio: proviamo a ripristinare, nome user scrauso?
<ilsaggio> jester- in che senso?
<jester-> ilsaggio: cioè usi una virtuale?
<jester-> ilsaggio: eh che nome ha l'user che non funza
<ilsaggio> Uso virtualbox per XP
<jester-> ilsaggio: va bè
<ilsaggio> Comunque l'user corrotto è: thebigboss
<Inside> jester come procedo?
<nicobari> Ciao qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi
<jester-> Inside: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> !qualcuno | nicobari
<ubot-it> nicobari: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Inside> premetto di essere alle prime armi, cosa?? :D
<jester-> Inside: dai il comando nel terminale
<cristian_c> Inside, ieri è entrato un altro utente con stessa scheda
<Inside> ah ok dopo?
<jester-> ilsaggio: home separate?
<cristian_c> Inside, eri tu?
<Inside> nono
<jester-> Inside: sei sceso dallo stesso pullmino ?
<jester-> Inside: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION  cosa risponde
<Inside> in che senso? non capisco
<ilsaggio> jester- che significa?
<nicobari> Ciao a tutti mi sono avvicinato questi giorni al mondo linux con ubuntu ma ho notato che é molto lento
<achab> non riesco ad avviare pulseaudio da terminale per poter aggiustare l'audio con skype
<jester-> ilsaggio: se le home utente stanno sualtra partizione
<Inside> mi escono un sacco di scritte
<achab> ho problemi di configurazione
<jester-> ilsaggio: ls /home
<achab> $ pulseaudio
<achab> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<achab> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() non riuscita.
<Inside> cosa devo fare adesso?
<ilsaggio> jester- Se scrivo ls /home escono le home dei due account
<jester-> Inside: incollare qui la risposta visto che è una solo riga
<Carlin0> <achab> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. ← è già in funzione
<cristian_c> Inside, 12.04?
<Inside> non posso incollarla
<Inside> non ho internet sul linux
<jester-> ilsaggio: user guasto nome?
<Inside> 12.04 cosa?
<ilsaggio> thebigboss
<jester-> Inside: se non hai internet non puoi nenache installare il driver
<nicobari> Ciao a tutti mi sono avvicinato questi giorni al mondo linux con ubuntu ma ho notato che é molto lento anche a chiudere le finestre mostrandomi sempre l'errore non risponde
<cristian_c> nicobari, abbiamo letto
<cristian_c> non serve ripetere
<cristian_c> nicobari, quale hardware?
<Inside> e come posso risolvere? da li non ho il wifi
<jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chmod 755 /home/thebigboss
<nicobari> Scusate non avevo finto la frase per quel problema
<cristian_c> Inside, via cavo non va bene?
<jester-> ilsaggio: usa copia incolla
<nicobari> Un computer con 1gb di ram
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilsaggio> Lo faccio da terminale del nuovo account o da tty?
<Inside> sono in chiavetta
<jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chown thebigboss:thebigboss /home/thebigboss
<jester-> ilsaggio: dal nuovo account
<jester-> ilsaggio: quindi cd /home/thebigboss
<cristian_c> nicobari, a parte il GB di ram, quale pc è?
<jester-> ilsaggio: pe per finire; sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<nicobari> Delle informazioni hardware non so molto ora avvio il computer e controllo
<Inside> ragazzi niente soluzione?
<jester-> Inside: non internet no soluzione
<cristian_c> Inside, hai installato la 12.04?
<nicobari> È un sony vaio che aveva windows 7📹
<nicobari> Preinstallato
<cristian_c> nicobari, quale sony vaio?
<Inside> no cristian
<cristian_c> Inside, allora prova la 12.04
<Inside> la 14.10
<cristian_c> Inside, probabilmente la 12.04 ha i driver proprietari per quella scheda
<cristian_c> Inside, è del 2000 vero?
<Inside> ah ok
<Inside> cosa?
<cristian_c> <Inside> nvidia graphics geforce mx440 64m
<Inside> la scheda?
<cristian_c> eh
<Inside> boh!
<nicobari> VPCW12J1E
<cristian_c> Inside, da dove l'hai recuperata la scheda?
<cristian_c> o il pc
<Inside> è un portatile
<cristian_c> Inside, preso dal ferrovecchio?
<cristian_c> nicobari, ok
<Inside> vecchio si, ma non so di quanti anni
<cristian_c> Inside, come fai a non saperlo? Non è tuo?
<nicobari> Che dovrei fare
<Inside> aveva san XP
<cristian_c> nicobari, un attimo di pazienza
<cristian_c> nicobari, è un netbook , giusto?
<jester-> Inside:  e per ultimo sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<nicobari> Si
<Inside> no, me lo ha dato mio cognato
<Carlin0> nicobari, installa lubuntu o xubuntu ... quel pc ha poche risorse
<cristian_c> Nome processoreProcessore Intel® Atom™ N280
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> Processore	Intel Atom 1,66GHz N280
<jester-> minchia ci crediamo che è lento
<Inside> lui aveva installato debian e non aveva problemi del genere..
<jester-> Inside: serve lubuntu
<Inside> adesso ho lubuntu
<Inside> 14.10
<jester-> Inside: eh ma se non hai internet i driver video non lo installi manco da debian
<ilsaggio> Hester ho dato il comando che mi hai detto ma in alcuni file mi da errore
<cristian_c> !paste | ilsaggio
<ubot-it> ilsaggio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> ilsaggio: sono piu comandi
<Inside> allora mi tocca collegare quel pc?
<jester-> Inside: magari con la forza del pensiero
<cristian_c> Inside, e due
<cristian_c> Inside, installa la 12.04
<jester-> cristian_c: same little bus
<cristian_c> lol
<Inside> dici che la 14 non va bene? scarico direttam la 12?
<ilsaggio> Mi cerca di cambiare i permessi dell'account in uso ora non quello corrotto
<jester-> ilsaggio: hai fatto a cazzo
<cristian_c> Inside,  se la scheda è vecchia e non va bene con gli open, ci vogliono i proprietari che probabilmente stanno sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, pastebinna, come indicato
<Inside> okok
<Inside> grazie ragazzi, provo a scaricare la 12.04 allora!
<jester-> ilsaggio: da capo
<ilsaggio> No aspetta dato prima unome poi l'altro (preso prima e dopo && va)
<jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chown thebigboss:thebigboss /home/tthebigboss
<jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chmod 755 /home/thebigboss
<jester-> ilsaggio: cd /home/thebigboss
<jester-> ilsaggio: sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chown -R thebigboss:thebigboss
<ilsaggio> jester- https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/oE9lzZ8kTxjnQaXw94lp
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, mica l'hai dato giusto
<achab> non posso accedere a pulseaudio. vorrei accederci per poter configurarlo!!!!
<cristian_c> ah, due comandi, ok
<ilsaggio> Se non divido il comando che mi da sopra prova a cambiarmi i permessi dell'account che uso
<jester-> ilsaggio: hao cannato il comando
<cristian_c> achab,
<jester-> ilsaggio: è una sola stringa
<jester-> sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<cristian_c> <Carlin0> <achab> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. ← è già in funzione
<jester-> ilsaggio: e non si capisce perchè non usi pastebin
<jester-> ilsaggio: madu
<achab> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10343089/
<ilsaggio> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Sz0UQa9IRWK3bJQpuDeH
<jester-> ilsaggio: se sei nella cartella sticazzi li li cambia
<cristian_c> achab, ti è stato già spiegato
<achab> scusami mi sono disconnesso e ho perso i messaggi in questione
<jester-> ilsaggio: logico che se dai il comando nella cartella home li li cambia
<achab> mi potresti gentilmente ripeterli cristian_c ???
<ilsaggio> Aspetta
<cristian_c> achab, ripetere cosa?
<jester-> ilsaggio: non è che hai fatto tutto nella home di user nuovo e hai cambiato user e proprietario
<cristian_c> achab, ah, ok
<achab> scusami a i sono perso
<cristian_c> achab, te l'ho pure ripostato il messaggio di Carlin0
<cristian_c> <Carlin0> <achab> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. ← è già in funzione
<achab> ok ma non potrei accedere ad un menù grafico che mi permette la configurazione audio???
<jester-> [17:05:25] <jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chown thebigboss:thebigboss /home/tthebigboss
<jester-> [17:05:51] <jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chmod 755 /home/thebigboss
<jester-> [17:06:12] <jester-> ilsaggio: cd /home/thebigboss
<jester-> [17:06:28] <jester-> ilsaggio: sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 6[17:05:25] <jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chown thebigboss:thebigboss /home/tthebigboss
<jester-> [17:05:51] <jester-> ilsaggio: sudo chmod 755 /home/thebigboss
<cristian_c> achab, appunto, non si capisce che cavolo stavi facendo
<jester-> [17:06:12] <jester-> ilsaggio: cd /home/thebigboss
<jester-> [17:06:28] <jester-> ilsaggio: sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +44 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<cristian_c> achab, esattamente cosa devi fare?
<achab> volevo accedeere al programma di configurazione audio....
<cristian_c> achab, sei su unity?
<ilsaggio> Se uno pastebin resta su una riga sola
<achab> per poter vedere se l'audio in ingresso ha dei problemi
<achab> adesso si
<achab> ma di solito uso mate
<jester-> ilsaggio: va bè pure il patebon è strano
<jester-> pastebin
<cristian_c> achab, ok, ma è questo il pc con i problemi?
<achab> esatto
<cristian_c> achab, quindi hai problemi con unity?
<cristian_c> e pulseaudio
<achab> anzi non sono sicuro neanche di questo per dirla tutta
<cristian_c> achab, allora controlla
<cristian_c> di essere su unity
<ilsaggio> Il resto non l'ho diviso scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/10343171/
<achab> l'audio funzionava a meraviglia finchè non ho cercato di comunicare con skype
<achab> è allora che ho incominciato a utilizzare il microfono
<cristian_c> achab, il desktop è tipo questo: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/06/Unity_5.12_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png ?
<achab> presumo che lì ci sia qualcosa cje non va
<cristian_c> achab, è quello?
<achab> si cristian_c il desktop è questo, da skype ho selezionato pilseaudio come programma principale che gestisce gli aeventi audiop
<achab> ma non riesco a farlo avviare!!!
<cristian_c> achab, ok, allora hai presente l'area di notifica?
<cristian_c> del desktop, intendo
<achab>  non sono poi xosì incapace....
<cristian_c> achab, allora vai nell'icona dell'altoparlante
<ilsaggio> jester- non da errore se dopo && metto "sudo find..."
<cristian_c> quella da cui regoli il volume generale
<cristian_c> achab, fai clic destro
<cristian_c> achab, e così puoi accedere alle impostazioni di pulseaudio
<achab> me lo ricordavo diverso
<jester-> ilsaggio: è cosi difficile fare in copia incolla da qui al terminale?
<jester-> ilsaggio: cpoiando tutto + finale compreso
<cristian_c> achab, cosa?
<ilsaggio> Si perchè per parlare uso il tqblet e ho il PC davanti
<jester-> ilsaggio: perchè veire qui dal sistema no?
<cristian_c> ilsaggio, non puoi collegarti dal pc?
<ilsaggio> Perchè se avvio firefox da PC non mi lascia
<jester-> eh ci vogliono due lauree per capirlo?
<ilsaggio> Mi dice che è già avviato (e non lo è) e basta
<andrea-> buongiorno
<jester-> ilsaggio: sbagli a scivere la stringa
<ilsaggio> Ho inviato tutto via mail e data da terminale
<jester-> ilsaggio: killall firefox
<jester-> e tezza cosa strana
<ilsaggio> Aspetta che ho riavviato il PC
<jester-> ilsaggio va bè cedi te
<jester-> un'altra volta non ti riscrivo
<ilsaggio> Puoi aspettare?
<andrea-> vorrei installare una seconda distro nel mio pc ma non sò come partizionare al meglio, ho usato l'intero disco per la prima e non vorrei fare cazzate, come posso fare a ridimensionare ?
<cristian_c> andrea-, da gparted in live
<ilsaggio> Se provo a killarlo da terminale mi dice che non c'è come processo
<cristian_c> !partizionamento | andrea-
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<cristian_c> !gparted | andrea-
<ubot-it> andrea-: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<andrea-> cristian_c: ci possono essere problemi nella fase di ridimensionamento?
<cristian_c> andrea-, prima leggi la guida
<cristian_c> se hai dubbi, torni qui e chiedi nello specifico
<ilsaggiodiprima> jester- eccomi con il pc da guest account
<andrea-> ok grazie cristian
<ilsaggiodiprima> c'è nessuno?
<andrea-> cristian_c,  nella guida cè scritto che la fase di ridimensionamento può durare a lungo, non sai dirmi quanto può durare pressapoco?  devo dividere a metà un hd da 500g
<cristian_c> andrea-, dipende dall'hard disk e dal pc
<cristian_c> cpu come capacità computazionale
<cristian_c> hard disk come quantità da ridurre
<andrea-> cristian_c,  ok capisco...ultima domanda secondo te quanto spazio minimo dovrei dedicare a una distribuzione che userei come secondaria?
<cristian_c> andrea-, boh, dipende dalla distro
<cristian_c> ma non è domanda pertinente se non riguarda ubuntu
<andrea-> cristian_c,  ok grazie
<PeppoTux> raga sto ricompilando il kernel di nuovo visto che ho bisogno del CIFS support per utilizzare samba. volevo sapere se visto che ci sono è utile aggiungere l'nfs support da utilizzare da linux a linux. Vorrei inoltre sapere se sia possibile utilizzare entrmbi (cifs/nfs) su una stessa rete. Grazie.
<guest2334> salve ragazzi qualcuno mi può dire come cambiare velocemente proprietario a una cartella e a tutte le cartelle/file in esso contenuta?
<D3F4LT> ..?
<krabador> ebbene?
<D3F4LT> posso chiedere qui dunque?
<krabador> chiedi
<D3F4LT> Ho un problema, in particolare con wubi. ho installato regolarmente la iso e ho aperto l'installer, ho fatto tutto quello che andava fatto, pero' alla fine, quando il pc si è riavviato, mi si è accesa la schermata con ubuntu, ma al suo scaricamento, ho visualizzato quest'errore:"Non è stato definito alcun file system di root. Correggere questo prob
<D3F4LT> lema dal menu' di partizione"
<D3F4LT> come posso risolvere?
<krabador> lasciando perdere wubi, ed installando realmente
<krabador> wubi è una decisa fonte di problemi
<D3F4LT> il problema è che sono poco pratico con le partizioni. poi ho tentato in live cd, ma anche li un errore.
<D3F4LT> ho seriamente paura di danneggiare qualcosa xD
<krabador> D3F4LT, che versione di ubuntu stai cercando di installare, in che pc?
<D3F4LT> Il pc in questione è un Acer Aspire E1-510
<D3F4LT> L'ultima
<D3F4LT> da 64bit
<krabador> 14.10 64bit, ubuntu o derivata?
<D3F4LT> ubuntu
<krabador> D3F4LT, che sistema c'è installato all'interno?
<D3F4LT> Se intendi il sistema operativo, Windows 7 Ultimate.
<krabador> manda dvd di ubuntu, in boot, con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare" selezionabile in avvio del supporto
<krabador> da li, puoi connetterti qui
<krabador> e settare l'installazione
<D3F4LT> intendi dire installare la iso su dvd? e avviarlo all'accensione del pc? Se si, l'ho già fatto, ma anche li mi da un errore
<D3F4LT> oppure se intendi altro, spiegamelo in modo povero povero (scusa ma me ne intendo non poco, ma di piu' in campo di avviamento di sistemi operativi xD)
<krabador> D3F4LT, ti sto chiedendo di far partire con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> per contestualizzare l'errore
<D3F4LT> eh
<krabador> D3F4LT, in avvio del dvd, hai questa http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png
<krabador> premi immediatamente un tasto freccia
<krabador> avrai un menu
<krabador> con diverse voci
<krabador> premi f2 e scegli italiano
<krabador> al che "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> che è la prima voce
<D3F4LT> quindi per fare cio' da dove? (Scusami se sono deviato)
<D3F4LT> spiegami punto per punto, cosi eseguo, se puoi
<krabador> <krabador> D3F4LT, in avvio del dvd,
<krabador> è punto per punto
<krabador> quello che ti ho detto
<D3F4LT> provo
<krabador> D3F4LT, devi settare il lettore dvd come prima periferica di boot
<D3F4LT> si, ma poi se qualcosa va storto non è che ho bisogno di far partire windows con il cd?
<D3F4LT> (scusa l'ignoranza)
<krabador> D3F4LT, no, fa soltanto quello che ti ho detto
<D3F4LT> okok ci provo
<krabador> D3F4LT, se non sai come mettere il lettore dvd come prima periferica di boot, consulta il manuale del notebook, alla sezione bios, alla sezione boot
<krabador> il che escluderebbe che tu possa essere stato in condizioni di far partire il dvd, quando c'hai provato
<fabius> ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu studio ultima versione. Mi riconosce la scheda video solo come 640x480
<fabius> mi è successo che è mancata la luce , si è riavviato e all'avvio è arrivato il menu di grub
<krabador> !grub | fabius
<ubot-it> fabius: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui la guida del ripristino
<fabius> ok però normalmente il grub non mi arriva
<krabador> fabius, esegui il ripristino. Se non hai mai visto grub in avvio, premi shift in avvio ed appare
<fabius> ok grazie
<fabius> chiudo
<pedrok> hi, i got a problem with sudoers users
<krabador> in trentino parlano italiano
<pedrok> a bene
<krabador> :D
<pedrok> quindi, non riesco a loggarmi come root sulla mia debian
<pedrok> mi spiego
<krabador> per supporto debian #debian-it
<pedrok> a ok..
<pedrok> grazie
<Luca> qualcuno che mi puo dare una mano con un installazione di ubuntu su windows 8.1?
<krabador> Luca, hai uefi?
<Luca> yes
<krabador> !uefi | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Luca> ho seguito passo passo queste istruzioni http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Luca> ecco appunto
<Luca> ora ...
<krabador> Luca, che problema c'è?
<Luca> il problema e che mi sono un po perso sulla fase del partizionamento
<Luca> e siccome la guida consiglia di prendere nota dello spazio minimo richiesto da windows
<Luca> [e io vorrei un dual boot]
<Luca> quando ho cercato di tornare su windows ... sembra che magicamente sia sparito
<Luca> ma non e possibile [a proposito, ho grossi problemi anche con questa tastiera]
<Luca> perche fisicamente io non credo di aver mai cancellato nulla
<krabador> Luca, quando hai eseguito l'installazione , dove è stato installato il grub?
<Luca> ammetto di avere un po spataccato con gparted
<krabador> Luca, cosa dice il parametro di avvio in bios?
<Luca> hmmm si e avviato in automatico la schermata che comincia con try a ubuntu session [o qualcosa del genere]
<Luca> hmmmm
<krabador> Luca, hai estratto il supporto di installazione?
<Luca> non saprei, come faccio a vederlo?
<Luca> si
<Luca> mi dice che non c-[ sistema operativo
<Luca> ma a naso non credo possa essere tutto a un tratto sparito il sistema operativo originale
<JethroTux> ragazzi vorrei sapere se è possibile visualizzare l'icona corrispondente alla macchina linux in "rete" di windows 7 con samba. Devo per forza usare "connetti ad unità di rete"?
<Luca> peraltro, quando lancio l-installer di ubuntu che si trova sul desktop della sessione live ... mi dice che NON TROVA NESSUN SISTEMA OPERATIVO INSTALLATO
<Luca> su gparted tutto lo spazio risulta non allocato
<krabador> Luca, hai disattivato secure boot?
<Luca> io ho disattivato solo fast startup
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti ragazzi! Problemino, ho provato ad installare i driver pips Epson ma durante l'installazione mi da un errore: Startup ekpd-tool...
<Valgio63> ekpd-tool: error while loading shared libraries: libpangoxft-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<Luca> e poi ho riavviato come spiega la guida: Selezionare quindi Risoluzione dei problemi → Opzioni avanzate → Impostazioni firmware UEFI → Riavvia.
<krabador> Luca, fast startup, e secureboot
<Luca> e subito e partita la schermata di grub
<krabador> entrambi vanno disabilitati
<krabador> Luca, ubuntu quale?
<Luca> acci ... e ora come faccio?
<krabador> Luca, ubuntu quale?
<Luca> 14.04
<krabador> 14.10 è piu' indicata per sistemi con uefi
<Luca> LTS
<Luca> si ma dicevano che la 04 garantisce supporto piu a lungo
<krabador> si, ma il supporto a uefi è stato migliorato nella 14.10
<Luca> comunque ormai mi domando: avro' mica perso il sistema originale?
<krabador> Luca, se hai usato tutto il disco, si
<Luca> hmmmm ma non ho mai dato nessun ok
<Luca> non e mai partito nessun processo
<krabador> Luca, disabilita fast startup, disabilita secureboot, ricarica la live
<krabador> ed entra qui da li
<Luca> da ubuntu?
<Luca> come faccio?
<krabador> Luca, disabilita fast startup, disabilita secureboot, ricarica la live
<krabador> "prova ubuntu "
<Luca> prova ubuntu?
<Luca> io in questo momento sono su ubuntu, come faccio a disabilitare secure boot?
<krabador> Luca, da bios
<Luca> krabador, ora mi vergogno a chiedertelo ... ma precisamente cosa devo fare?
<krabador> entrare in bios, disabilitare le 2 voci, secure boot, visto che fast startup
<krabador> l'hai già disabilitata
<krabador> Luca, controlla piu' attentamente la guida uefi
<Luca> ok ora ci provo
<Luca> Krabador eccomi, ho disattivato secureboot
<krabador> Luca, apri terminale, sudo gparted
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> !image | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Luca> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Luca> krabador rieccomi ...
<Luca> come faccio a postare lo snapshot di gparted?
<krabador> !image | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> imgur
<krabador> Valgio63, vedi nella documentazione se dice dove lo vuole vedere
<Luca> krabador prova a vedere se vedi qualcosa: http://imageshack.com/a/img910/2634/0JgFk6.png
<Carlin0> Luca, che c'è da vedere ? è tutto vuoto
<Luca> esatto
<Luca> dice che tutto lo spazio e non allocato
<Luca> ma non e possibile
<Luca> io non ho mai formattato nulla
<Luca> non capisco dove sia sparito windows
<Carlin0> non puoi formattare manco hai le partizioni
<krabador> Luca, in presenza di fast startup , le partizioni non sono visibili
<Luca> si ... ma questa macchina un,ora fa montava windows 8.1
<Luca> ma fast startup l=-ho disabilitato
<Luca> almeno credo ... a questo punto
<krabador> Luca, avvio rapido , dentro windows8 immagino che non l'hai mai disabilitato
<Luca> io ho seguito le istruzioni della guida
<Luca> e ho deselezionato l-opzione avvio rapido
<Luca> che sia forse uscito senza l-ok_
<Luca> ?
<Luca> non saprei
<Luca> ma ora da ubuntu come faccio a rimediare?
<krabador> Luca, fa una cosa, cerca le opzioni di ripristino del sistema originale, dal manuale del notebook
<krabador> esegui
<krabador> prima di cio', apri il terminale
<krabador> manda sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<krabador> !pastebin | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10347789/
<krabador> Luca, fa uno screen pure del terminale
<Luca> come?
<Luca> a ok
<Luca> krabador scusami, ma ad aumentare il pathos del momento ci si mettono pure i problemi di connessione ... mi ridai il comando per cui ti serviva lo screenshot?
<krabador> sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<krabador> !pastebin | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !image | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Luca> krabador ecco http://imageshack.com/a/img903/3720/avmT2G.png
<Luca> e http://paste.ubuntu.com/10347917/
<krabador> Luca, fixparts /dev/sda
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10347945/
<Luca> krabador che ne dici?
<krabador> Luca, sudo gdisk -l
<Luca> Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2.
<Luca> The specified file does not exist!
<Luca> Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2.
<Luca> The specified file does not exist!
<Luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10348007/
<Luca> krabador eccomi
<krabador> Luca, fdisk -l
<krabador> Luca, sudo fdisk -l
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348055/
<Luca> krabador per la cronaca, spulciando il manuale online [http://support.hp.com/it-it/document/c03545143#notebook] sembra che nella mia situazione siano necessari dei dischi di ripristino che -ovviamente- non erano nella confezione acquistata
<Luca> ma il sistema non puo essere svanito nel nulla
<krabador> Luca, win8 ce l'hai messo tu, o c'era di base?
<Luca> era di base
<krabador> Luca, i dischi di ripristino il sistema chiede di farli dopo qualche avvio di windows
<Luca> a dire la verita non credo di usarlo, ma visto che c-era, una partizione avrei voluto tenerla
<Luca> ma tu dici che win8 sia sparito?
<Luca> intendo andato perso
<krabador> Luca, il ripristino tendenzialmente si fa da una partizione nascosta
<krabador> tramite la procedura
<Luca> qualcosa di questo tipo? http://blogbyte.it/blog/combinazione-tasti-per-recovery-notebook-dalla-partizione-nascosta/
<Luca> il punto e che ora come riavvio parte grub
<krabador> Luca, si, ma il manuale del tuo notebook, che cerchi per modello
<krabador> dal sito del produttore
<krabador> te lo dice chiaramente
<krabador> Luca, puoi tranquillamente aver polverizzato tutto
<krabador> Luca, descrivere per filo e per segno che cosa hai fatto , sarebbe decisamente indicato
<Luca> ma la procedura di formattazione e- una cosa lunga .... qui si e svolto tutto in meno di un minuto ...
<krabador> Luca, la procedura di formattazione non è una cosa lunga
<Luca> ho seguito tutta la procedura dalla guida di cui sopra [ad eccessione del secure boot]
<Luca> poi quando sono entrato nella live di ubuntu ho seguito questa procedura
<Luca> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale#UEFI_-_Tabella_partizioni_GPT
<Luca> solo che quando sono arrivato qui     Una volta creata, selezionare il menù Partizione → Gestione flag e selezionare boot (vedi figura in basso a destra).
<Luca> mi sono accorto che la gestione flag non era selezionabile
<krabador> Luca, hai creato una tabella partizioni gpt?
<Luca> si
<krabador> Luca, hai polverizzato il disco
<Luca> ...
<krabador> la nuova tabella partizioni fa perdere la precedente impostazione del disco
<Luca> ... ma la guida diceva di fare cosi ...
<krabador> non se volevi il dual boot
<Luca> e tutti i dati precedentemente archiviati dove sono finiti?
<krabador> Luca, se avessi fatto un backup della precedente tabella, potevi ripristinarla, e sarebbe tornato a posto
<Luca> no. niente backup
<Luca> dunque ....
<Luca> il disco era vuoto
<Luca> perche la macchina era nuova
<Luca> ho quindi perso il sistema operativo
<Luca> tu dici che non c-e proprio modo di recuperarlo?
<Valgio63> hai fatto fuori anche la partizione di ripristino, Luca !
<Valgio63> krabador, ma w8.1 lo fa i set di dvd? Come W7?
<Luca> irrimediabilmente?
<krabador> Valgio63, si
<krabador> Luca, la guida dice espressamente "Se invece si avesse la necessità di installare Ubuntu su di un disco ancora da formattare, sarà necessario: "
<krabador> e poi il punto con nuova tabella
<krabador> Luca, sei stato disattento
<Luca> gia-
<Luca> a questo punto niente dual boot
<Luca> ma comunque posso tranquillamente installare ubuntu vero?
<Luca> ma non riesco a capacitarmi di una cosa .... dove sono finiti tutti i dati del precedente sistema operativo?
<Luca> non c-e mai stata una reale formattazione
<krabador> Luca, puoi provare a recuperare la vecchia tabella partizione
<krabador> con software appositi
<Luca> la cosa mi sembra alquanto complicata
<krabador> Luca, in ogni caso, questo tipo di cose , no si affrontano mai da soli
<krabador> se non si ha la minima preparazione a riguardo
<Luca> avevo gia- installato ubuntu in passato su macchine vecchie ed era stata una passeggiata
<krabador> al di la della semplicità di fruizione delle guide
<Luca> sono stato troppo facilone
<krabador> Luca, uefi ha cambiato molte cose
<krabador> Luca, cose comunque espresse chiaramente nella guida
<Luca> ok
<Luca> ora posso comunque procedere con l-installazione di ubuntu vero_
<Luca> ?
<Luca> non piu- in dual boot
<krabador> Luca, se il computer è in garanzia, ti consiglierei vivamente di cercare di ripristinare lo stato di fabbrica del notebook
<Luca> krabador ora mi trovo in questa situazione
<Luca> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/465/XzcPz2.png
<Luca> krabador se do installa dovrebbe installarmi ubuntu senza complicazioni, corretto?
<krabador> Luca, con 14.04 ti conviene fare il partizionamento manuale, come consigliato nella guida uefi, in modo da creare anche una partizione efi in cui installare il bootloader
<krabador> Luca, pero'
<Luca> krabador ... anzi ... tu dicevi, se non sbaglio, che e- preferibile la 14.10
<krabador> c'è un software, chiamato testdisk
<krabador> che potrebbe cercare di farti ripristinare la macchina
<krabador> com'era prima
<krabador> testdisk /dev/sda
<krabador> sudo testdisk /dev/sda
<krabador> da terminale+
<Luca> devo prima scaricarlo?
<krabador> Luca, dovrebbe essere in live
<Luca> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348334/
<krabador> e allora?
<krabador> Luca, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_IT
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348337/
<krabador> Luca, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Luca> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348350/
<krabador> Luca, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> abilita tutti i repositories
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Luca> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348370/
<krabador> Luca, non hai abilitato i repositories
<krabador> Luca, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> abilita tutti i repositories
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> non ti sono arrivati, prima?
<Luca> krabador, scusa l-ignoranza, ma cosa significa abilitare tutti i repositories? devo spuntare tutti i checkboxes?
<krabador> scusami, aprire e chiudere quella finestra senza fare nulla, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare?
<krabador> al di la dell'ignoranza
<Luca> pensavo che con la seconda linea di codice mi avessi dato l-ulteriore input
<Luca> cmq
<krabador> spunta tutte le fonti software
<Luca> per essere certi intendi queste? http://imageshack.com/a/img538/7397/9iDve3.png
<krabador> spunta universe e multiverse
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Luca> http://imageshack.com/a/img909/3879/MbVZ1L.png
<krabador> ok
<krabador> quando ha fatto manda il comando
<Luca> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348450/
<krabador> sudo testdisk /dev/sda
<krabador> Luca, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_IT
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348471/
<Luca> procedo?
<krabador> Luca, si, ma muoviti leggendo la loro documentazione
<krabador> Luca, concentrato
<krabador> Luca, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_IT
<Luca> krabador Ora mi chiede quale partizione http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348474/
<Luca> krabador ora leggo
<krabador> ma leggi quello che scrivo?
<krabador> ok
<krabador> Luca, seleziona efi-gpt
<krabador> poi analyse
<krabador> e vedi cosa trova
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348521/
<Luca> ma lo vedi che le partizioni ci sono ancora?
<krabador> Luca, non credo tu abbia capito
<krabador> cosa sta facendo il programma
<krabador> che stai usando
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-22
<krabador> Luca, premi una volta enter
<Luca> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10348615/
<krabador> Luca, seleziona deeper search, e fallo fare
<renez> Ciao a tutti
<renez> ho creato una usb con la live di ubuntu tramite una iso scaricata dal sito: il pc su cui voglio installarlo ha eseguito correttamente il boot e ho lanciato il comando "prova ububtu senza installarlo",  dopo un poco mi è uscita questa frase: "(initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file system" e non va più avanti...
<cristian_c> renez, come l'hai creata?
<renez> con unetbootin
<renez> ma da un altro pc
<cristian_c> renez, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<renez> no, come devo fare?
<cristian_c> !md5 | renez
<ubot-it> renez: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<renez> ok, verifico
<cristian_c> renez, ok, domanda
<cristian_c> renez, a quale porta hai collegato la pendrive?
<renez> lausb frontale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> renez, sì, ma di che tipo?
<renez> 2.0
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> renez, quale pc?
<cristian_c> renez, e qual è il nome esatto del file scaricato?
<renez> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e il pc?
<renez> è un desktop acer
<cristian_c> renez, conosci anche il modello?
<renez> No, però dovrebbe avere un dualcore 2.5
<renez> 3 gb ram
<cristian_c> renez, mi servono maggiori info
<cristian_c> almeno sul processore
<cristian_c> renez, non hai il manuale del pc?
<isotore> Ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<renez> riavvio con windows e guardo i dati di sistema...
<cristian_c> renez, ok
<cristian_c> !aiuto | isotore
<ubot-it> isotore: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<isotore> ok ho un problema non riesco a far riconoscere il mixer helix board 18 firewire con il sistema ubuntu studio 14.04
<renez> Dunque, ecco i dati:
<cristian_c> isotore, sei sicuro che sia supportato da linux?
<renez> Modello  Acer Veriton M264
<cristian_c> renez, ok
<isotore> credo di si ma non ho la certezza !!
<renez> Processore: Pentium dual core CPU E5200 2.50GHZ
<renez> RAM 3GB
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Set di istruzioni 	64-bit
<isotore> tengo a precisare che sono appena entrato in questo bellissimo mondo linux
<isotore> non conosco questo linguaggio
<cristian_c> isotore, linguaggio? Quale?
<cristian_c> renez, un attimo
<isotore> linux per me e' un mondo nuovo
<cristian_c> isotore, hai guardato ad esempio nel sito ufficiale del produttore?
<cristian_c> isotore, linux non è un linguaggio
<isotore> ok
<isotore> vado a vedere nel sito e ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> renez, ho pensato a una cosa
<cristian_c> renez, esattamente dopo aver inserito la pendrive nella porta, cos'hai fatto?
<renez> ho riavviato e impostato il bootda usb
<densing> buongiorno durante l'avanzamento mi e stato dato il seguente tipo di errore......ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core.....io non ci capisco niente...
<cristian_c> renez, infatti quello volevo dirti
<cristian_c> *chiederti
<cristian_c> renez, ma dove, precisamente?
<renez> nel bios
<cristian_c> densing, hai un log?
<cristian_c> renez, ok
<cristian_c> renez, e basta quello per far apparire la schermata di unetbootin?
<renez> ho impostato l'ordine di boot, mettendo al primo posto l'usb
<cristian_c> renez, nel senso, hai impostato l'usb a priorità 1 nel bios?
<cristian_c> ok, a posto
<renez> si, anche se mi esce blu e in inglese
<densing> cristian,   un log? cos'è?
<isotore> negativo nel sito non parla di linux accidenti cosa devo fare !!
<cristian_c> renez, quindi hai la schermata di busybox?
<cristian_c> densing, 'mi è stato il seguente tipo di errore', puoi postare una schermata?
<cristian_c> isotore, ok, vediamo in dettaglio
<cristian_c> isotore, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505953
<cristian_c> phonic
<densing> come si fa?
<cristian_c> densing, la schermata?
<renez> ho uina schermata blu con su scritto unetbootin e una serie di opzioni tra cui "try ubunto without install"
<cristian_c> renez, e tu hai scelto quella , giusto?
<cristian_c> renez, io intendevo il punto in cui ti bloccavi, comunque
<Guest24595> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi comevposso configurare la chiavetta grazie
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Guest24595
<ubot-it> Guest24595: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> lol
<renez> faccio una foto della schermata?
<cristian_c> renez, se può essere utile, sì
<renez> ok
<renez> poi dove la posto?
<cristian_c> ma se ho ben capito, dovrebbe essere quella di busybox
<cristian_c> !image | renez
<ubot-it> renez: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest24595> Come posso configurare la chiavetta visto che non me la accetta
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Guest24595
<ubot-it> Guest24595: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest24595> Mi da la scrittta iso ma la connette
<Guest24595> Non.
<Guest24595> La connette
<cristian_c> Guest24595, per favore, cerca di essere più esaustivo
<cristian_c> Guest24595, non si capisce bene di cosa parli
<isotore> del sito non ci capisco nulla  inglese zero
<cristian_c> isotore, ok, avrai intuito che funziona
<cristian_c> *ma
<isotore> :-)
<cristian_c> isotore, al limite comunque, c'è il traduttore, eh
<cristian_c> lol
<isotore> si stavo vedendo ma sono troppo ignorante per capire le cose dette in maniera bbo!!
<cristian_c> isotore, quali dubbi hai su ciò che è scritto?
<isotore> e poi ho superato la mezza eta :-)
<isotore> parla di questo programma jack
<cristian_c> intendevo il primo post, comunque
<cristian_c> ok, un attimo
<cristian_c> Guest24595, cerca di spiegare bene il tuo problema
<cristian_c> isotore, ok, quindi la prima cosa è che venga riconosciuta, giusto?
<isotore> che io ho aperto vede il mixer ma non mi fa vedere input e out
<cristian_c> isotore, stai utilizzando ubuntu studio, giusto?
<isotore> giusto
<cristian_c> isotore, ah, allora è riconosciuto?
<cristian_c> se lo vedi...
<isotore> no
<isotore> perche non vedo in e out
<renez> Caricata: https://imgur.com/e1GxZlJ
<cristian_c> isotore, questo è un altro problema, se jack lo vede non significa che non sia riconosciuto
<cristian_c> renez, uhm, non è la solita schermata di unetbootin
<isotore> ok ma non lo configura
<cristian_c> <renez> ho uina schermata blu con su scritto unetbootin e una serie di opzioni tra cui "try ubunto without install"
<cristian_c> mmmmmmm
<cristian_c> isotore, ok
<cristian_c> isotore, lì, devi lavorare con jack
<cristian_c> !jack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'jack'
<isotore> ? come
<cristian_c> isotore, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<renez> quella blu esce subito, poi compare lo sfondo viola di ubunto con i quattro pallini bianchi e dopo un poco esce fuori questa schermata...
<isotore> ok adesso mi aggiorno ci provo grazie Cri buona vita spero di riuscire !!!
<cristian_c> isotore, apri un terminale e digita: cat /proc/asound/cards
<cristian_c> renez, ok
<cristian_c> renez, ok, altra domanda
<cristian_c> renez, nel bios il controller sata è su ahci o ide?
<renez> ma non può influire il fatto che ho creato la usb da un altro pc?
<isotore> musica@PRODUZIONE:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<isotore>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<isotore>                       HDA NVidia at 0xfe7fc000 irq 17
<isotore> musica@PRODUZIONE:~$
<isotore> musica@PRODUZIONE:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<renez> come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> renez, dal bios
<cristian_c> renez, è un'opzione del bios
<renez> ora sono nel bios..
<cristian_c> dai un'occhiata
<renez> c'è una voce "Installer OS select" ed è impostata su windows...
<renez> provo a cambiarla in "other"?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non credo c'entri
<cristian_c> renez, ma è un pc con uefi?
<renez> non credo, è vecchiotto...
<renez> come faccio a capirlo?
<renez> ho fatto quella modifica e ora ha funzionato...
<renez> sono entrato nella scrivania...
<cristian_c> allora non è uefi
<cristian_c> renez, cos'hai modificato?
<renez> quella voce da windows a other
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mah, questa cosa mi è nuova
<renez> non so cos afosse, ma ora è entrato
<cristian_c> l'importante è aver risolto
<akis24> giorno
<renez> approfitto della disponibilità: ora vorrei lanciare l'installazione e ho l'hd su cui c'è windows che ha già una seconda partizione che ho già formattato, posso impostare che ubuntu venga installato in quella partizione senza problemi?
<cristian_c> renez, funziona tutto bene?
<cristian_c> unity sul pc vecchiotto non è il massimo
<cristian_c> renez, intendo in live
<renez> funziona tutto, mi vede perfettamente anche tutti gli altri tre hd
<cristian_c> renez, intendo la navigazione, i dispositivi, ecc...
<cristian_c> fluidità...
<renez> sisi, tutto perfetto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> renez, ti consiglio un dual boot
<cristian_c> con windows
<renez> si, infatti ho partizionato il disco primario e su una partizione ho lasciato windows installato, sull'altra voglio mettere ubuntu: però che file system mi consigli?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> renez, volendo, ti viene data l'opzione 'installa accanto a windows'?
<cristian_c> o simile
<cristian_c> in modo da evitare il partizionamento manuale
<cristian_c> oppure, vai di partizionamento manuale
<renez> no, non me l'ha presentata: o solo ubuntu o altro, e io ho scelto altro
<cristian_c> renez, comunque, c'è la guida apposita
<cristian_c> !gparted | renez
<ubot-it> renez: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> renez, probabilmente perché avevi già partizionato tu l'hard disk
<renez> ok, perfetto
<cristian_c> altrimenti lo faceva lui per te
<cristian_c> nell'opzione installa accanto
<renez> si si, era già partizionato, e òla partizione di windows era già ridotta al minimo
<cristian_c> renez, beh, non ridurla troppo quella di windows, riducila quanto windows te lo permette (da windows stesso)
<brk> Ciao. vorrei far funzionare un wireless adapter Netgear N150 WNA1000M su ubuntu 14.04. Mi date una mano ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<jester-> brk: usb?
<brk> si USB
<jester-> brk: è collegato adesso?
<brk> No. sono connesso via cavo e l'adapter è staccato
<jester-> attaccalo
<brk> fatto
<jester-> brk: apri un terminale
<brk> fatto
<jester-> brk: iwconfig  e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<renez> sto installando: spero tuto vada liscio...
<jester-> !paste | brk
<ubot-it> brk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<renez> cristian_c grazie mille
<cristian_c> renez, di niente
<brk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10354180/
<brk> scusa jester, non ti ho detto una cosa...
<jester-> brk: hai anche una wifi integrata? ne vede 2
<brk> appunto. Quello volevo dirti. Ha una wifi integrata ma non si accende. Premo il bottone ma non succede nulla
<brk> Ho dedotto che si fosse guastata e volevo usare l'adapter esterno.
<cristian_c> brk, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | brk
<ubot-it> brk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brk> ovvio che se parte quello integrato mi va anche meglio...
<jester-> brk: di fatto  è accesa, nell'icona rete non vedi nessuna wifi?
<brk> no. nessuna
<jester-> brk: sudo  iwlist wlan0 scan
<brk> attimo che ti sto mandando il comando che mi hai chiesto prima
<brk> paste.ubuntu.com/10354253/
<cristian_c>        product: Centrino Advanced-N 6200
<cristian_c>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=iwlwifi driverversion=3.16.0-30-generic firmware=9.221.4.1 build 25532 latency=0 link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn
<cristian_c>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rtl8192cu driverversion=3.16.0-30-generic firmware=N/A link=no multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11bgn
<brk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10354273/
<cristian_c> brk, 14.10?
<cristian_c> sono tutte e due disattive le interfacce wlan
<jester-> brk: rfkill list
<brk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10354290/
<cristian_c> phy0 sarà la intel?
<jester-> brk: sudo rfkill unblock all
<brk> fatto
<cristian_c> brk, rfkill list
<brk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10354321/
<jester-> brk: una delle due non è bloccata la dovresti vedere nell'icona cliccandola
<brk> mi dà CONNECTED. Ora cerco di capire qual'è
<enziosavio> se può essere utile http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<jester-> brk: sacchi la usb e vedi dubito ma dosconnetti ka cavo
<dario> ciao
<jester-> stacchi*
<dario> mi serviva un consiglio su come paartizionare un pc... vorrei fare un dual boot windows e ubuntu ma vorrei trovarmi gli stessi file a prescindere da quale sistema uso. che consigliate?
<jester-> dario: spiega gli stessi files
<dario> jester- le cartelle documenti, immagini, download desktop e musica devono essere le stesse e sincronizzate
<brk> ho staccato Netgear e la connessione è rimasta attiva. Provo a staccare il cavo Eth?
<dario> del tipo se modifico un file in documenti da ubuntu volgio ritrovarmelo anche quando accedo da windows
<jester-> dario: winz non legge ext4 cosa sincronizzi
<dario> jester-:appunto, come faccio?
<dario> jester-:pensavo di fare la home separata in ubuntu e fare la home in NTFS
<jester-> dario: il voglio non sempre è possibile tu la vuoi ma lei si nega
<cristian_c> brk, prova
<enziosavio> la /home in ntfs non te la lascia fare
<dario> jester-:quindi non si può fare una home separata in ntfs?
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<dario> e in fat32?
<jester-> dario: linux legge e scrive ntfs quindi puoi fare un sync con grsync delle cartelle che interessano
<cristian_c> dario, leggi la guida wiki
<tes11> ciao
<dario> cristian_c:grazie ma la guida non mi dice come posso fare per fare quello che voglio fare.... perciò chiedevo consigli
<enziosavio> devi creare una partizione /archivio in ntfs  e fate il collegamento con la /home
<jester-> dario: la home separaa non centra uba sega con winz e ntfs
<tes11> ubuntu si blocca spesso cosa devo fare
<dario> ripeto: voglio fare un dualboot windows e ubuntu ma da entrambi i sistemi le cartelle documenti, immagini, desktop ecc ecc devono esere le stesse e coincidere..... posso pure piallare tutto l'HDD
<jester-> dario: i due sistemi non sono incrociabili
<dario> enziosavio:puoi spiegarti meglio? grazie
<jester-> dario: leggi sopra
<brk> se tastodestro sull'icona rete mi dice che tute e 2 le connessioni wifi sono "disabled by hw switch"
<dario> jester-:non mi interessa dei sistemi.. io parlo dei file salvati
<jester-> enziosavio: per costesia non suggeriamo cazzate qua dentro
<jester-> dario: leggi sopra
<enziosavio> ma va a faunculo stronzo
<cristian_c> enziosavio !!!
<jester-> dario: non puoi usare partizione winz per fare la home e viceversa
<dario> jester-:volendo posso anche fare windows, ubuntu e una partizione a parte per i dati condivisa tra i due dove far puntare immagini, documenti, dekstop e download ... si può fare?
<jester-> dario: vedi fare ub sync
<jester-> usand grsync ma vale solo linux piglia da winz non esiste il contrario
<dario> jester-:scusa ma non è possibile dopo aver installato ubuntu, far puntare le cartelle documenti e immagini ecc di ubuntu su un altra partizione?
<chahal> nn riesco vedere video a schermo intero sul tv collegato
<jester-> dario: che sarebbe ka home separata ma non puoi usare tutto winz in ntfs come home
<dario> no non parlo della home separata
<jester-> dario: ammesso e non concesso fosse possibile ti scriverebbe nella / di winz
<jester-> dario: ci sei o ci fai
<cristian_c> brk,
<dario> magari faccio una partizione centrale che non cì'entra un cazzo con winz e nemmeno con linuxx... solo per i dati.. e faccio puntare le cartelle documenti immagini e musica si di winz che di linux lì
<cristian_c> brk, premi il tastino
<cristian_c> quello wifi
<brk> ci sono cristian
<jester-> dario: in breve non è possibile, se trovi il sistema vieni a spiegarcelo
<cristian_c> brk, e poi digita: rfkill list
<enziosavio> dario lascia perdere  cercati una guida che fai prima
<dario> jester-:io il sistema pensavo di averlo trovato sinceramente .... mi pare strano non sia possibile
<dario> enziosavio:ma secondo te è possibile fare quello che dico?
<brk> fatto ma non parte...
<enziosavio> si
<brk> scusa cristian, ma il tastino attiva il wifi interno, mentre prima quello che si era attivato era l'esterno...
<jester-> dario: una partizone con cartelle lincate è possibilissima ma non è coerente con quello che chiedevi
<enziosavio> http://linuxguide.altervista.org/
<cristian_c> brk, posta il risultato
<cristian_c> ora
<brk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10354515/
<dario> jester-:io chiedo solo un modo per avere winz e ubuntu in dual boot e poter ritrovarmi gli stessi file nelle cartelle doc, immagini, download ecc a prescindere da quale sistema uso.... se c'è uin modo dimmelo per favore
<cristian_c> dario, col bind, no?
<dario> non so cos'ìè bind
<cristian_c> dario, il punto è che la cosa non è bidirezionale
<cristian_c> dario, una specie di collegamento
<jester-> dario: monti la partizone fai dei simlink
<cristian_c> dario, il punto è che windows non vede le partizioni ext
<dario> cristian_c:ma non posso farlo neanche se io faccio una partizione ubunut, una winz e una partizione a parte che contiene cartelle documenti immaggini ecc e sono le stesse su cui pountano entrambi i sistemi?
<cristian_c> se la home è in ext, allora ti conviene utilizzare programmi di windows che abilitano il riconoscimento delle partizioni ext
<cristian_c> invece ubuntu le ntfs le vede e le monta
<dario> allora mi è venuta un'altra idea
<cristian_c> dario, leggi sopra, di idee ne ho date
<dario> io installo windows e ubuntu e i dati li salvo tutti su windows però da linux dico che le cartelle doc, img, download ecc di linuxx puntano su quelle di windows.... è possibile così?
<cristian_c> se vuoi una partizione di comunicazione, ne fai una in ntfs e bon
<cristian_c> dario, ubuntu ha una sua /home
<cristian_c> o come cartella o come partizione
<dario> lo so che ubuntu ha la sua home... e quindi=
<dario> ?
<cristian_c> dario, sono due filesystem diversi
<dario> cristian_c: quindi tu mi stai dicendo che non dalla mia home di ubuntu in ext4 non posso fare dei link permanenti di cartelle su cartelle che sono sulla ntfs di windows???
<cristian_c> dario, ma scusa, fai prima una cosa
<dario> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> dario, sulla home di ubuntu non ci metti dati
<cristian_c> dario, li metti direttamente sulla ntfs
<cristian_c> non ti piace?
<dario> cristian_c:il fatto è che io installo linux solo se poi posso ritrovarmi i file in comune con windows sennò diventa un macello e troverei file sparsi tra i due sistemi e non installerei linux
<cristian_c> visto che vuoi mettere tutto su windows
<dario> ok si posso farlo
<dario> ma poi???
<cristian_c> dario, ma scusa, hai detto che i file li metti tutti su windows
<cristian_c> che senso ha metterli nella home ubuntu?
<dario> se accedo da linux ho la home vuota e i file dove li vado a prendere?
<cristian_c> da ubuntu li metti direttamente sulla partizione win
<cristian_c> dario, ti ho risposto prima: dalla ntfs
<cristian_c> è molto semplice
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> invece ubuntu le ntfs le vede e le monta
<dario> eh ma ci avevo provato una volta ma era scomodissimo perché ogni volta devi farti tutto il percorso per entrare nel sistema windows e nell'utente
<dario> non è immediato aprire documenti, immagini ecc ecc
<cristian_c> dario, allora fai dei link
<cristian_c> dario, anzi, ideona
<cristian_c> dario, credo si possa fare, ma non l'ho mai fatto
<cristian_c> dario, invece di montare tutta la ntfs
<dario> posso fare dei link delle cartelle documenti, immagini e musica di ubuntu che puntano sulle omonime cartelle che stanno però su wundows?
<cristian_c> monti solo le cartelle che ti servono
<cristian_c> anzi, la sottocartella
<cristian_c> dario, non ci siamo capiti
<brk> .
<cristian_c> le cartelle documenti , immagini e musica di ubuntu non vengono toccate
<dario> ah ok
<cristian_c> brk, ?
<brk> si
<cristian_c> brk, cosa significa il puntino?
<dario> e i link intendi link permanenti fatti da sistema o il crea collegamento di windows della cartella?
<brk> scusa, mi è scappato un colpo :)
<cristian_c> dario, prima di tutto, dimmi il percorso che fai su windows
<cristian_c> brk, ok, visto il paste
<cristian_c> brk, ma quante volte hai premuto il tastino?
<brk> mah direi una...il fatto è che non capisco cosa deve succedere. C'è una spia sotto, ma è sempre spenta
<cristian_c> brk, anche se lo premi, è spenta?
<brk> si
<cristian_c> brk, in live stesso problema?
<dario> cristian_c: il percorso sono le cartelle documenti immagini ecc del mio utente admin di windows
<brk> cosa vuol dire in live ?
<cristian_c> brk, comunque, ci sono due strade per attivarla
<cristian_c> brk, lol
<cristian_c> dario, me lo puoi dire?
<cristian_c> dario, se ci sono nomi sensibili, oscurali
<cristian_c> o inventa
<cristian_c> dario, mi serve il path
<brk> cristian, prima seguendo le istruzioni di jester si era attivata una delle due, ma NON era quella interna (che sospetto sia guasta)
<brk> era la netgear
<cristian_c> brk, come fai a dire che la intel è guasta?
<brk> poi l'ho estratta, re-inserita e non riparte
<dario> cristian_c:ma il fatto è che windows devo ancora installarlo
<cristian_c> la intel
<brk> non ne sono certo. Ma lo sospetto xche non funziona e non si accende la spia quando schiaccio il bottone.
<cristian_c> dario, lol
<cristian_c> dario, allora stai facendo tanto baccano per niente
<dario> cristian_c: cosa c'è da ridere?
<cristian_c> ancora non hai fatto nulla
<cristian_c> e già pensi a questo
<dario> cristian_c: no perché prima voglio capire come devo fare
<dario> che installo windows a casaccio intanto?
<akis24> dario: in ogni caso devi installarlo winz e non è che cambi modo ..
<dario> è un HDD vuoto e windows lo devo mettere per forza, poi se riuscivo a mettere linux potendo ritrovarmi gli stessi file tanto meglio altrimenti lascio stare
<cristian_c> dario, ma scusa, una cosa fatta meglio è questa:
<dario> akis24:però magari cambiavano le partizioni da fare quindi ho aspettato a installare windwsoz
<cristian_c> dario, due partizioni per windows
<cristian_c> dario, cioè due ntfs
<dario> ok
<cristian_c> dario, in una l'os , nell'altra i dati
<dario> ok
<dario> poi?
<cristian_c> dario, a quel punto, quella dei dati te la gestisci come preferisci come organizzazione
<cristian_c> e quindi ci accedi meglio da ubuntu
<cristian_c> e ci salvi i dati di ubuntu
<akis24> !usbwin | SAVIER
<ubot-it> SAVIER: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<dario> ok cristian_c grazie
<cristian_c> poi però per i permessi non saprei
<cristian_c> è una richiesta particolare la tua
<dario> cristian_c: ti chiedo una cosa .... la partizione dati in ntfs che mi dici di fare, posso farci un symlink da linux?
<SAVIER> scusate se mi intrometto , ma dopo che ho scaricati il file ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent come faccio a mandarlo in esecuzione da chiavetta usb ?
<akis24> !usbwin | SAVIER
<ubot-it> SAVIER: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> dario, quindi fai un tentativo, in ogni caso hai due partizioni per windows
<cristian_c> dario, e quindi anche formattando windows, hai la partizione dati salva, che potrebbe essere un vantaggio pure
<dario> ah ok
<cristian_c> <brk> non ne sono certo. Ma lo sospetto xche non funziona e non si accende la spia quando schiaccio il bottone.
<cristian_c> solo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> brk, ma scusa, prima di installare ubuntu, l'hai provato in modalità live?
<dario> e tu quindi diresti di farmi lì a mano le varie cartelle documenti, musica immagini ecc e salvo la roba su quelle sia se sto da ubuntu che windows?
<dario> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> dario, la partizione dati windows te la organizzi come preferisci, nel modo più semplice possibile si intende
<yarid> ma un hd ext o un cloud no ... :)
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> dario, ovviamente ci andranno documenti, musica, film, ecc...
<brk> Prima sul PC c'era solo Win7 e cmq il wifi interno non andava. Ora ho messo Ubuntu 14.04 in dual-boot
<cristian_c> yarid, lui vecchia maniera :P
<yarid> ;)
<cristian_c> brk, ah, quindi manco su winz?
<cristian_c> brk, ma i driver erano installati?
<cristian_c> brk, te l'hanno venduto così?
<brk> mmm...li' andava a singhiozzo
<cristian_c> brk, è diverso
<dario> cristian_c ok grazie.... però una cosa..... da linux poi ogni volta devo montare quella partizione oppure posso renderla attiva di defualt e usare quelle cartelle di defualt rispetto a quelle che si autocreano con ubuntu nella home ubuntu?
<cristian_c> brk, la spia si accende quindi in winz?
<brk> no neanche su winz
<cristian_c> dario, la monti di default se vuoi, automaticamente all'avvio di sistema, ma lo devi specificare nel file fstab
<cristian_c> !fstab | dario
<ubot-it> dario: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<dario> cristian_c:è una cosa rischiosa?
<cristian_c> altrimenti lo devi fare a mano
<cristian_c> dario, cosa?
<dario> modificare il file fstab
<cristian_c> brk, uhm, allora la spia non c'entra con la connessione, giusto?
<cristian_c> dario, se lo fai bene...
<cristian_c> dario, in ogni caso non devi usare ibernazioni su winz
<cristian_c> altrimenti non funza nulla
<brk> mi accontenterei di far funzionare il netgear N150. Prima aveva dato segni di vita...
<dario> cristian_c perché non funziona?
<dario> cristian_c:comunque devo andare a cagare da due ore.... mi stavo trattenendo ma non ce la faccio pi
<dario> ci sentiamo più tardi?^
<dario> ti ritrovo qui tanto no?
<dario> perché preferirei continuare a parlarne con te visto che abbiamo perso un'ora a capirci senza dover rispiegare tutto da capo a un altro
<cristian_c> dario, a me sembra comunque chiara la roadmap
<cristian_c> poi ibernazioni ecc.. ne puoi parlare
<cristian_c> ma due ntfs e bon
<dario> grazie mille di tutto comunque...... quindi tu dici di installare windows con una partizione a parte per i dati in ntfs e da linux salvo tutto su quella?? ho capito bene?
<brk> cristian, purtroppo sono in timeout. o torno dalla moglie o divorzio... Riproverò
<brk> Grazie del supporto
<brk> ciao
<cristian_c> dario, sì, perché hai detto che da linux salvare in partizione winz è complesso
<akis24> dario: si hai capito bene
<cristian_c> come percorsi
<dario> cristian_c:sì lo è.... perché ti fa passare èper tutto il sistema
<dario> anzi aspè
<dario> mi porto il pc sulla tazza e continuiamo a parlarne
<SAVIER> ho lanciato universal usb installer ma  il  file dal quale  creare  l'usb  -ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso.torrent non va bene
<akis24> SAVIER: il file dovrebbe avere solo estensione .iso
<dario> cristian_c:eccomi... allora faccio come mi hai detto... ora cerchiamo di capire come installare ok?
<dario> cristian_c:scusami ma non sono molto esperto e grazie mille per gli aiuti
<akis24> SAVIER: prova a rinominare in  ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso e vedi se lo accetta   e da dove hai scaricato ?
<dario> cristian_c:allora va bene se installo windows e l'altra ntfs come partizioni normali e invece linux in una logica?
<cristian_c> dario, no
<dario> perché no?
<cristian_c> dario, ti servono almeno due ntfs per winz os e winz dati
<dario> si certo+
<cristian_c> dario, ma è un pc con uefi?
<dario> no niente uefi
<cristian_c> dario, però se non vediamo gparted , difficile capire
<dario> lo so, ma io aqncora devo installare tutto
<dario> allora ti faccio qualche domanda
<cristian_c> dario, poi crei una partizione estesa, con dentro la swap e quella di ubuntu
<cristian_c> dario, appunto, vorremmo vedere gparted in live
<cristian_c> per capire il da farsi
<dario> per fare l'altra ntfs per i dati per windows basta fare una normle ntfs anche da gparted o devo specificare che è la dati di windows?
<cristian_c> dario, non credo tu debba specificare nulla
<ExPBoy> dario, ma perche semplicemente non installi prima windows e poi ubuntu accanto e fa tutto da solo?
<cristian_c> dario, in quanto windows vede le partizioni ntfs da explorer
<dario> ExPBoy:perché io devo poter gestire gli stessi file sia da winz che ubuntu
<dario> cristian_c:grazier
<cristian_c> dario, che è il file manager di winz
<ExPBoy> non veco problemi
<dario> cristian_c: posso mettere in ordine nell'hard disk per prima la ntfs per i dati, poi windows, e poi in una estesa tutto linux?
<dario> ExPBoy: i file sia di windows che di linux voglio averli tutti in un unico posto e non sparsi per le varie partizioni del pc
<cristian_c> dario, boh, di solito winz sta in cima, ma non ti so dire se è obbligatorio
<ExPBoy> ok
<dario> cristian_c volevo farlo così poi se serve piu spazio a windows come OS posso darglielo dalla ntfs per i dati
<akis24> dario: di solito in fase di installazione con winz puoi creare le due partizioni ntfs stabilendo lo spazio per ciascuna e lasci il resto dello spazio vuoto  poi dalla live di ubuntu si provvede a fare il resto
<cristian_c> dario, ok
<dario> ah grazie... non sapevo permettesse di farlo proproio windows akis24
<akis24> dario: si che puoi farlo
<cristian_c> dario, anche come dice akis, penso sia indifferente
<dario> akis24:però posso mettere quella per i dati in cima e poi l'os?
<cristian_c> dario, se ci mostri gparted, sappiamo dirti in dettaglio
<akis24> dario:  la prima partizione di sistema  sara' per winz .. dopo la ntfs per dati
<dario> ok grazie
<dario> allora nel pomeriggio provo a farlo
<cristian_c> dario, se hai dubbi, chiedi qui
<dario> a windows inteso come OS quanto gli do come spazio? ripeto che i dati li salvo nella ntfs a parte che faccio
<yarid> ma frammenta anche quella se poi win ci mette i file ???
<akis24> dario:  stabilisci tu lo spazio che vuoi  per le partizioni
<akis24> dario:  il resto puoi chiederlo su ##windows  .. qui si supporta ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<dario> akis24:sì certo... intendevo per stare sicuro che non finisco lo spazio per l'OS.... non so quanto gli serve a windows senza dati,  ma solo programmi
<cristian_c> dario, appunto, domanda su #windows come gestire os e dati
<dario> ok grazie
<dario> ragazzi ma i symlinks si possono fare anche di una sola cartella?
<Kinxif> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema: volevo installare ubuntu 14.04.02LTS 32bit sul mio acer iconia tab W501.
<Kinxif> Ho scaricato dal vostro sito il file .iso e con il programma Universal Linux UFD creator l'ho spostato su una chiavetta per avere così un disco da cui installare il SO
<Kinxif> Il problema è che all'avvio, dopo aver definito al primo posto del boot la chiavetta USB il pc parte, ma si blocca in una schermata nera con la scritta: "SYSLINUX 4.03 PETER ANVIN ET AL" e non va più avanti. Cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<D3F4LT> ok vi espongo il mio problema
<cristian_c> Kinxif, aspetta
<Kinxif> Sono qui
<LostInMyHead> aspetta
<cristian_c> Kinxif, ah, cpu amd
<cristian_c> Kinxif, ma non so se supporta il touch
<D3F4LT> Ho installato Ubuntu sul pc ieri sera, ora pero' ho un problema: è privo di scheda di rete, quindi intendo l'elenco delle reti wifi. Come faccio?
<cristian_c> o meglio, dovrebbe
<D3F4LT> privo di driver della scheda di rete*
<Kinxif> Cristian_c per il touch non è un problema, lo uso sempre con la sua tastiera e mouse fisico
<cristian_c> Kinxif, ah, quindi è ibrido?
<Kinxif> sì
<cristian_c> Kinxif, secondo me, hai utilizzato lo strumento sbagliato
<Kinxif> con W7 ha sia la tastiera virtuale sia la sua della acer fisica
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Kinxif
<ubot-it> Kinxif: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<D3F4LT> Nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Kinxif> ubot-it mi dà errore 404 il tuo link
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, scusa, ma se non ha la schede di rete...
<D3F4LT> i driver, mi sono corretto
<cristian_c> Kinxif, ho capito il motivo
<cristian_c> Kinxif, copia il link senza parentesi
<D3F4LT> la scheda di rete ce l'ho ovvio
<cristian_c> ti ha incluso la parentesi
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, ah, quindi solo wifi usb?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, sei collegato via cavo?
<D3F4LT> no, su internet con quel sistema operativo non posso navigare, solo con windows 7 dato che ho la partizione
<D3F4LT> dovrei in qualche modo installare i driver della mia scheda di rete wifi, ma come faccio?
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, ok, quindi hai solo il wifi interno?
<cristian_c> non puoi collegarti via cavo, intanto, qui in chat con quel pc?
<cristian_c> Kinxif, fatto?
<D3F4LT> sono collegato con un altro pc
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, non puoi collegarti con quel pc via cavo?
<cristian_c> e chattare da lì?
<Kinxif> cristian_c come si chiama lo strumento per spostare il file .iso che mi hai detto?
<cristian_c> Kinxif, guarda: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<cristian_c> Kinxif, questo link te lo apre?
<D3F4LT> si ma una volta che mi collego via cavo che faccio?
<D3F4LT> di collegarmi via cavo posso
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, è più facile copiare i risultati dei comandi
<cristian_c> rispetto a ora
<cristian_c> e installare cose
<Kinxif> è quello che ho usato prima
<D3F4LT> quindi, mi collego via cavo e poi? Indicami per passo
<cristian_c> Kinxif, questo è senza la parentesi, non ti da 404
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, poi ti ricolleghi qui
<cristian_c> con quel pc
<cristian_c> e si procede
<D3F4LT> ok, provo :)
<D3F4LT> grazie per questo, nel frattempo
<cristian_c> Kinxif, scaricato?
<Kinxif> no, è quello che avevo usato prima di chiedere qui
<cristian_c> ok
<Kinxif> ho provato una volta, e non è partito, ho formattato la chiavetta e riprovato e ancora niente
<D3F4LT> cristian_c mi sono collegato via cavo e tutto ok. sto arrivando da quel pc
<cristian_c> Kinxif, allora, come hai usato l'applicazione?
<Kinxif> l'ho aperta, ho selezionato ubuntu dal menù a tendina, ho indicato il drive usb, e messo la spunta sul tasto Format D:\ Drive
<cristian_c> Kinxif, comunque, quel processore supporta anche i file .iso a 64 bit, non solo quelli a 32
<cristian_c> Kinxif, ok
<D3F4LT> Eccomi cristian_c ci sono, Ora?
<cristian_c> Kinxif, che bios hai?
<cristian_c> è del 2011
<Kinxif> e poi ho schiacciato create
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, lshw -C netowrk
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, in un terminale
<Kinxif> si il pc è del 2011, come faccio a dirti che BIOS ho?
<D3F4LT> ok, provo
<cristian_c> Kinxif, entra nel bios stesso
<Kinxif> dovrei spegnere il pc
<D3F4LT> cristian, mi dice nessun comando trovato
<D3F4LT> mi dice che il comando ishw non lo trova
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, leggi bene, è scritto lshw
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, copia e incolla
<cristian_c> Kinxif, sto guardando
<cristian_c> Kinxif, sembra un bios normale
<cristian_c> Kinxif, controlla che sata mode sia in ahci mode
<D3F4LT> cristian ho fatto
<cristian_c> nella scheda Main
<cristian_c> !paste | D3F4LT
<ubot-it> D3F4LT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, incolla su pastebin
<D3F4LT> come faccio lo stamp?
<D3F4LT> o solo copia e incolla?
<Kinxif> ok, una volta che è in ahci mode dovrebbe funzionare?
<cristian_c> Kinxif, nella scheda boot, usb hdd al primo posto
<cristian_c> o usb flash
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, copia e incolla su pastebin
<cristian_c> Kinxif, controlla che sia già così
<cristian_c> su youtube lo fanno vedere
<Kinxif> io mettevo usb sony ....
<Kinxif> in boot
<cristian_c> Kinxif, è sony la usb?
<Kinxif> sì
<cristian_c> allora va bene
<cristian_c> Kinxif, controlla anche l'opzione sata
<cristian_c> in Main
<Kinxif> ok, allora ora controllo il sata, se è diversa la cambio in ahci e provo
<Kinxif> se non va ancora chiedo.
<cristian_c> ok
<Kinxif> Grazie mille cristian_c
<cristian_c> ancora non si è fatto nulla
<D3F4LT> Mi dice di creare un account ubuntu one
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, leggi bene le istruzioni
<cristian_c> devi premere Paste dopo aver indicato il nick
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> stai facendo altro
<D3F4LT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10355783/
<D3F4LT> trovato :)
<cristian_c>        product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<cristian_c>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<cristian_c> !broadcom | D3F4LT
<ubot-it> D3F4LT: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<D3F4LT> devo scaricare il driver da li?
<cristian_c> b43 per chip con id: BCM4306 (rev 03), BCM4309, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4322, BCM4331, BCM43224 e BCM43225
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, quella è la guida
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, Per b43 installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, 14.04?
<D3F4LT> si esatto
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> Riavviare il computer.
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, se segui bene le istruzioni, funzionerà
<D3F4LT> quindi praticamente senza seguire quella guida, metto questo codice nel terminale e riavvio il pc?
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, ti ho sintetizzato i passi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> D3F4LT, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, poi installi il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, e infine riavvii il pc
<D3F4LT> IL firmware-b43-installer devo trovarlo su internet=
<D3F4LT> ?
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, no
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, i pacchetti si trovano nei repository
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, o da software center, o da synaptic, o da terminale
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, da terminale è: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, ma prima digita: sudo apt-get update
<D3F4LT> il problema è uno: quando mi chiede di inserire la password per confermare, anche se scrivo su tastiera non mi fa scrivere la pass
<cristian_c> tu scrivi lo stesso
<cristian_c> la password e dai invio
<D3F4LT> ok
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, se l'update va a buon fine, dai il comando per installare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, se l'installazione del pacchetto va a buon dine, dai il comando: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<D3F4LT> ok stanno uscendo delle instalazioni con percentuali
<D3F4LT> ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> se pure il terzo comando va a buon fine, riavvii il pc
<D3F4LT> lettura pacchetti,,,fatto
<D3F4LT> procedo con l'altra stringa?
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, vai con l'installazione del pacchetto
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<D3F4LT> ha finito l'estrazione
<D3F4LT> ora mi rimane il prompt aperto. riavvio?
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, no
<cristian_c> se il secondo comando non ha dato errori vai con il terzo comando
<D3F4LT> il terzo sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer?
<D3F4LT> l'ho dato gia
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<D3F4LT> ah
<D3F4LT> il terzo è questo?
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, scusa, e qual era il secondo e il primo?
<D3F4LT> ho sbagliato io
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, nella guida che ho linkato è tutto scritto
<D3F4LT> era il secondo questo
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, hai dato anche il terzo?
<D3F4LT> d3f4lt@D3F4LT:~$ sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<D3F4LT> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<D3F4LT> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<D3F4LT> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<D3F4LT> Il pacchetto "bcmwl-kernel-source" non è installato e quindi non è stato rimosso
<D3F4LT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10355955/ mi esce questo cristian
<D3F4LT> questo era il terzo comando
<D3F4LT> ci sei?
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, sicuro sia la 14.04?
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, su pastebin
<D3F4LT> ti dico appena finisco di mangiare
<cristian_c> lol
<D3F4LT> ti trovo fra un po? xD
<cristian_c> penso che mi assenterò
<giovannone> ciao a tutti
<giovannone> avrei una domandina oggi per risistemare un po il pc
<giovannone> come faccio a installare oltre a ubuntu windows sullo stesso hd
<giovannone> o meglio come devo configurare le partizioni
<giovannone> ???
<cristian_c> !gparted | giovannone
<ubot-it> giovannone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<giovannone> grazie cristian
<giovannone> e all' avvio come si presenta il boot?
<giovannone> schermo nero con selezione windows o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> giovannone, dovrebbe apparirti il grub con la possibilità di scegliere
<cristian_c> giovannone, ma son tutte cose che trovi nel wiki di ubuntu
<giovannone> sono super ignorante ancora e molte cose ho bisogno me le spieghi una persona la wiki non è chiarissima in alcuni punti
<Kinxif> cristian_c, sono tornato
<cristian_c> Kinxif, ho trovato cose
<cristian_c> Kinxif, sul forum rumeno di acer ne parlano
<cristian_c> e hanno il tuo stesso problema
<cristian_c> però non ho capito bene come hanno risolto, solo che hanno risolto
<Kinxif> Ah fantastico :)
<cristian_c> il traduttore non è il massimo
<Kinxif> Intanto io ho controllato la sata mode che era già in ahci mode
<Kinxif> e messo in boot usb hdd, anzichè usb device sony...
<Kinxif> però è partito windows facendo così
<cristian_c> Kinxif, l'installer di windows?
<Kinxif> no, si è avviato normalmente w7
<cristian_c> Kinxif, devi impostare sony
<Kinxif> si, poi ci ho riprovato, ma rimane sempre la stessa schermata nera con la scritta
<cristian_c> sul sito di linlap è scritto che è completamente suppportato da linux, tutte le periferiche , pure il touch
<cristian_c> Kinxif, il punto credo sia come aggirare quel problema
<cristian_c> anche lì parlano di universal usb installer (sul forum acer)
<Kinxif> un secondo che entro in chat dal telefono così mentre parliamo ho la bios sotto mano
<kinxif> Cristian_c
<kinxif> Eccomi
<cristian_c> ah, forum russo, non rumeno
<cristian_c> kinxif, la bios è a posto, credo
<kinxif> Cazzo, la mia ragazza sa il rumeno, stavo per chiederti il Link
<kinxif> Allora
<cristian_c> kinxif, allora, quanto è grande la partizione sulla flash drive?
<cristian_c> lì non spiegano bene
<cristian_c> kinxif, io avrei due idee
<cristian_c> per superare il problema
<cristian_c> 1) o utilizzare unetbootin invece di universal usb installer
<kinxif> System bios version v1.10 VGA BIOS VERSION ATI VGA VER012.036.000.007.000000
<cristian_c> 2) o trasferire direttamente la iso con dd
<cristian_c> (che però anche se ha maggior successo, è più difficile)
<kinxif> Con DD? Cioè?
<cristian_c> in pratica con dd è come se tu avessi un dvd invece che una usb
<cristian_c> kinxif, ma ti ci vuole sempre una distro linux, anche in live, su un altro pc
<kinxif> E come faccio?
<cristian_c> kinxif, quindi la prima cosa che potresti fare è provare con unetbootin
<cristian_c> kinxif, ma non hai risposto comunque alla mia domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> kinxif, allora, quanto è grande la partizione sulla flash drive?
<kinxif> Ok, allora adesso provo a fare il file .iso con unetbootin
<cristian_c> c'è gente che ci ha installato archlinux, come si vede sul forum di arch, ma forse avranno usato dd
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | kinxif
<ubot-it> kinxif: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<kinxif> Scusami, non avevo letto della partizione. Come faccio a vedere?
<cristian_c> kinxif, no, il file .iso è quello che hai scaricato, e lo puoi usare con unetbootin
<cristian_c> kinxif, scusa, da windows non puoi vederlo quanto è grande la partizione?
<cristian_c> sulla flash drive
<kinxif> ok
<kinxif> È dentro le proprietà della usb?
<cristian_c> kinxif, quel tablet supporta anche le iso a 64 bit
<cristian_c> tu hai scaricato la 32 bit
<cristian_c> kinxif, vedi, non ho windows davanti
<kinxif> Quindi dici che è quello il problema?
<cristian_c> kinxif, no, dico solo che non sei limitato a 32 bit, ma se vuoi provare con 64 bit, meglio
<cristian_c> kinxif, comunque, posso confermarti che la gente ci ha installato linux su quel tablet, questo te lo posso confermare
<cristian_c> kinxif, ora devo andare, mi assento
<kinxif> ottimo! È un passo avanti
<kinxif> Grazie mille di tutto
<D3F4LT> cristian scusami, rieccomi
<D3F4LT> comunque ho ricontrollato 14.10 ho.
<D3F4LT> ecco, si è assentato, che sfiga xD
<D3F4LT> chi puo' continuare ad aiutarmi?
<D3F4LT> nessuno? :(
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: la domanda qual è?
<D3F4LT> ciao, allora praticamente ieri ho installato ubuntu, e fin qui tutto bene. solo che ildriver per la scheda rete, wifi, non c'è. allora ho chiesto a cristian_c come fare e mi ha indicato i comandi da inserire sul terminale. solo che ora sono arrivato ad un punto e non so continuare
<D3F4LT> poi lui parlava della versione 14.04, io ho la 14.10
<D3F4LT> quindi non saprei
<D3F4LT> cosa posso fare?
<Fra_Supercar83> qual è il modello della tua scheda wifi?
<D3F4LT> broadcom
<D3F4LT> ora non mi ricordo quale. mi ha dato un comando prima per farla vedere
<D3F4LT> cosa faccio? mi sto disperando..
<ziocarissimo> salve ho riscontrato diversi errori di sistema in ubuntu 14.02 come vi poxo inviare gli screenshot??
<ziocarissimo> ce nessuno?
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: prova a riportare l'output del comando lspci
<ziocarissimo> ?? sono inespetrto
<ziocarissimo> comunque ci sono diversi errori tanto da occupare 2 screen shot e alcune app non si avviano
<ziocarissimo> come posso fare?
<D3F4LT> ispci?
<Fra_Supercar83> lspci D3F4LT
<Fra_Supercar83> ziocarissimo: usa !pastebin
<D3F4LT> non ho inserito alcun comando ispci fin ora
<Fra_Supercar83> ok quello mi serve per capire che modello di scheda di rete wireless hai
<ziocarissimo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/h3m4EnfURz5AkYmWHLHg https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2IQvDi09TnyqVePUfLAj
<ziocarissimo> grave?
<D3F4LT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10356601/ ecco qua
<D3F4LT> Fra_Supercar83 ci sei?
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: si, sto dando un occhiata
<Fra_Supercar83> esattamente che problema ti dà la scheda? Non riesci a connetterti? Non trova le reti wireless...
<D3F4LT> non trova le reti wireless esatto
<Fra_Supercar83> ziocarissimo: aspetta che prima vedo se riesco ad aiutare D3F4LT
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: giusto per non dar nulla per scontato esistono reti wireless attive? Cioè con lo smartphone ad esempio riesci a vederle e a coinnetterti?
<ziocarissimo> fai con comodo
<D3F4LT> certo
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: l'output di "iwconfig" ?
<D3F4LT> devo solamente installare il driver, è quello il problema..tramite terminale
<D3F4LT> no wireless extension
<Fra_Supercar83> ok se fosse solo quello il problema allora la prima cosa che mi verrebbe da chiederti è: l'hai scaricato, da dove?
<D3F4LT> Ubuntu? da qui, il sito ufficiale
<D3F4LT> cristian_c mi stava dando dei comandi appunto per installare quel driver. solo che i comandi erano riferiti alla versione 14.04, io ho la 14.10
<Fra_Supercar83> ma in teoria quel modello di scheda di rete non ha bisogno di particolari comandi
<Fra_Supercar83> sto cercando di capire se esiste qualche pacchetto già presente nei repository
<D3F4LT> si dovrebbe esserci in teoria
<Fra_Supercar83> comunque visto che sono arrivato da poco mi incolleresti i comandi che ti aveva dato?
<D3F4LT> io ho installato anche windows 7, su questo pc, se puo aiutarti
<D3F4LT> ok
<Fra_Supercar83> vabbè ma il problema ce l'hai con Ubuntu, no?
<D3F4LT> si, ho detto cosi', magari puo' servire a qualcosa..ora ti invio i comandi
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: prova a lanciare questo comando: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<D3F4LT> 1) sudo apt-get update 2) sudo spt-get install firmware-b43-installer 3) sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<Fra_Supercar83> dimmi cosa ti restituisce
<D3F4LT> ok provo
<Fra_Supercar83> (i comandi che ti aveva dato crstian_c li hai eseguiti?)
<D3F4LT> si li ho eseguiti tutti, solo all'ultima mi dava una sorta di errore
<D3F4LT> forse perchè appunto non è quello il sistema. lui parlava della 14.04 ed io ho detto si, invece era la 14.10
<D3F4LT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10356780/  mi esce questo comunque
<ziocarissimo> in attesa di supporto.......
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: mmm mi dai anche un sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<D3F4LT> ok
<Fra_Supercar83> poi dovresti provare a riavviare il PC la tua scheda è decisamente supportata da Ubuntu? E fra la 14.04 e la 14.10 non ci sono differenze
<D3F4LT> si broadcom è supportata
<Fra_Supercar83> si intendevo dire il modello
<Fra_Supercar83> ziocarissimo: sto controllando i tuoi screenshot
<D3F4LT> si
<D3F4LT> ora ti invio il risultato dell'ultimo comando
<Fra_Supercar83> ziocarissimo: quella finestra che hai girato ti compare in fase di aggiornamento?
<D3F4LT> sta installando un sacco di cose.
<Fra_Supercar83> e te credo c'erano 118 pacchetti da aggiornare :)
<D3F4LT> xD
<davide1> ho installato hollywood, tutto ok, chiud il terminale lo apro di nuovo e quando digito hollywood mi compare duplicate session..come mai
<D3F4LT> ora sta estraendo
<D3F4LT> comunque per sdrammattizzare nel frattempo... ci vuole una laurea per capire i sistemi linux...già windows a conoscerlo..
<ziocarissimo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/h3m4EnfURz5AkYmWHLHg https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2IQvDi09TnyqVePUfLAj
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: ai richiede molto tempo e dedizione
<Fra_Supercar83> per qualcuno viene un po' + facile per qualcun altro molto + difficile però rispetto al passato (almeno per quanto riguarda ubuntu e derivate) il sistema è diventato molto + user friendly
<D3F4LT> io ho 17 anni Fra_Supercar83, ma ho tanta voglia di imparare a programmare già da ora..infatti mi sono iscritto ad un tecnico e ho preso informatica 3 anni fa.
<Fra_Supercar83> e allora è solo questione di tempo e diventerai più bravo di me nel giro di qualche anno ;)
<davide1> aiuzz
<D3F4LT> eh speriamo, io studio anche a casa programmazione. il concetto di informatica è sbagliato a scuola
<D3F4LT> si impara pochissimo secondo me.
<Fra_Supercar83> appena finisce l'estrazione e installazione dei pacchetti dammi l'output del comando lspci -vnn
<D3F4LT> d'accordo
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: lasciamo stare la scuola (perito in elettronica e telecomunicazioni e ho imparato tutto quello che so fuori dagli ambienti scolastici)
<Fra_Supercar83> nel frattempo dai un occhiata a questo link (se non l'hai già fatto): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<giovannone> ciao qualcuno mi consiglia sul partizionamento_
<giovannone> alla fine ho optato per un hd da 320 esterno per ospitare ubuntu
<giovannone> via usb
<giovannone> va bene_
<ziocarissimo> va benissimo, per una corretta installazione di ubuntu bastano anche soli 16
<giovannone> mi daresti le dimensioni ottimali per le partizioni
<giovannone> swap root e home
<giovannone> ?
<ziocarissimo> be dipende da te quanto spazio vuoi utilizzare per ubuntu
<D3F4LT> Fra_Supercar83 http://paste.ubuntu.com/10356957/ ecco qui il comando che mi hai deto
<D3F4LT> detto*
<ziocarissimo> io l'ho fatta 30 gb
<giovannone> quindi nell ordine dimmi se sto sbagliando ho pianificato
<ziocarissimo> giovannone hai anche windows sopra?
<giovannone> root 10gb - home 60gb - windows 60gb - dati 100gb - swap 2gb
<ziocarissimo> giovannone penso vada bene ma chiedi a fra_supercar83
<Fra_Supercar83> giovannone: non conosco bene le caratteristiche della tua macchina comunque la distribuzione della memoria va bene
<Fra_Supercar83> magari metterei 4GB sulla partizione swap
<D3F4LT> Fra_Supercar83 niente?
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: installa il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<Fra_Supercar83> con: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<D3F4LT> ok, provo
<Fra_Supercar83> questo è il driver della tua scheda wireless
<Fra_Supercar83> dopodichè deve funzionare
<Fra_Supercar83> comunque prima di provare riavvia la macchina
<ziocarissimo> fra_supercar83 daresti un'occhiata veloce a gli screenshot è un ora che aspetto
<D3F4LT> mi da questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10357091/
<Fra_Supercar83> ziocarissimo ti chiedevo prima se gli errori dei tuoi screenshot ti vompaiono in fase di aggiornamento
<ziocarissimo> anche ma non adesso,
<ziocarissimo> mi è apparso in automatico dopo che ho lanciato qualche app che non si lanciano tralaltro
<giovannone> anche l ordine di posizionamento va bene_
<giovannone> ?
<D3F4LT> Fra_Supercar83 che devo fare? non so se hai letto l'ultimo pastebin
<giovannone> e devo fare altro per aggiungere il boot dei sistemi... mi spiego meglio per poter scegliere il sistema all avvio
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, quel comando non ha avuto effetti molto probabilmente perché non era la 14.04
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: si ho letto. dai quest'altro comando sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43legacy-installer
<cristian_c> e quindi non aveva niente da rimuovere
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, ha installato pure il legacy?
<cristian_c> lol
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c: spero di no :)
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, ma hai riavviato il pc?
<cristian_c> come scritto nella guida
<Fra_Supercar83> ma il driver b43 dovrebbe andar bene anche per la 14.10
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<D3F4LT> Ancora no
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, nella guida è scritto di riavviare il pc
<cristian_c> non devi fare nient'altro
<ziocarissimo> fra_supercar83 il problema principale è che ubuntu non lancia alcune app tipo wine o transmission o altre app scaricate,
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, perché non l'hai letta?
<D3F4LT> provo a riavviare dunque?
<cristian_c> eh
<Fra_Supercar83> yess
<D3F4LT> comunque ho eseguito quel comando, è lo stesso
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, per il futuro, leggi sempre il wiki
<cristian_c> la documentazione di ubuntu, e te la caverai bene
<D3F4LT> il problema non è tanto leggerlo, piu' capirlo, vado in totale confusione a volte. anche perchè linux mi è nuovo
<D3F4LT> ma si sarà capito xD
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, ma quei passaggi sono semplice
<cristian_c> se ci sono dubbi nei passaggi chiedi, ma di base le guide vanno lette
<D3F4LT> provo a riavviare comunque, vi faccio sapere alla riaccensione,a fra poco.
<Fra_Supercar83> ziocarissimo ma quando lanci wine che messaggio ricevi?
<ziocarissimo> non sempre da la segnalazione di errori, la maggior parte delle volte non succede niente e basta
<ziocarissimo> l'app che apro va sul launcer e dopo niente
<ziocarissimo> la cosa che mi tocca e che una app preinstallata come traismission non si apre
<ziocarissimo> invece altre come firefox o libreoffice vanno senza problemi
<D3F4LT> Siete fantastici! Funziona alla perfezione ora, vi ringrazio infinitamente, davvero!
<Fra_Supercar83> son contento D3F4LT
<D3F4LT> :D
<Fra_Supercar83> adesso vai e fai nuovi proseliti del mondo Linux :D
<D3F4LT> Una sola domanda: dato che ho due pc no, se dovesse ripresentarsi lo stesso errore anche li se dovessi instalare linux, devo inserire gli stessi comandi, ma con driver di scheda di rete differenti??
<Fra_Supercar83> ziocarissimo: io non sono un mago dell'informatica erò quando trovo dei problemi con qualche applicazione il primo tentativo che adotto è provare a disinstallarla completamente e reinstallarla
<D3F4LT> comunque nel caso, verro qui! siete dei pro, davvero :P
<Fra_Supercar83> poi wine è un agglomerato di problemi e lì ci vuole un vero esperto per capirci qualcosa... :(
<ziocarissimo> ma il prolema che il 70% delle app che avvio non si lanciano
<ziocarissimo> magari fosse solo wine
<ziocarissimo> adesso ho installato bluemon e neanche non si avvia
<ziocarissimo> se non hai niente da consigliarmi provo a mettere la 14.10
<Fra_Supercar83> D3F4LT: googla un po' e se proprio non ci riesci prova qui o alla mailing list o ancora meglio su chiedi.ubuntu-it.org
<Fra_Supercar83> non tutta la cmonuità è attiva su IRC
<ziocarissimo> oppure cambio distro.... stavo pensando di mettere kali
<D3F4LT> siete stati utilissimi :)
<Fra_Supercar83> guarda dirò un eresia ma se il 70% delle applicazioni non va fai prima a rifare la macchina reinstala ubuntu ex novo
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, se avessi letto la guida, avresti risparmiato tempo
<cristian_c> per il wifi
<Fra_Supercar83> io ti consiglio la 14.04 LTS
<D3F4LT> si ma sono tanto deviato, da non averlo fatto..credo non ci avrei capito niente lostesso xD
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, comquneu, non è un errore, alle schede broadcom manca il firmware, che non viene preinstallato per questioni legali
<ziocarissimo> ma eppure è strano... che mi dici di kali?
<cristian_c> e quindi va installato dall'utente, per questo motivo esiste la guida sul wiki
<Fra_Supercar83> confermo quello che dice cristian_c anche io su un vecchio lenovo dovevo installare il driver manualmente
<Fra_Supercar83> mai usato
<D3F4LT> Capisco cristian, grazie mille davvero!
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, in realtà, il driver c'è ma i pacchetti contengono il firmware
<Fra_Supercar83> ma hia delle esigenze particolari per utilizzare kali?
<cristian_c> ma son dettagli
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c: si intendevo dire il firmware
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !documentazione | D3F4LT
<ubot-it> D3F4LT: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> D3F4LT, e comunque, le guide sono fatte per chi è nuovo, altrimenti non hanno molto senso
<Fra_Supercar83> cristian_c: scusa ti ricordi qual è il pacchetto da installare per avere un puntatore su una sessione di terminale tty?
<ziocarissimo> no mi attira solamente, perche se reinstallo ubuntu e mi da di nuovo questo problema penso di cambire distro
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, puntatore?
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, intendi l'uso del mouse?
<Fra_Supercar83> yess :)
<cristian_c> Fra_Supercar83, si può fare?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Fra_Supercar83> per fare un copia incolla da terminale ;)
<cristian_c> quello con trl+alt+f1?
<Fra_Supercar83> lo so che è quasi una bestemmia
<Fra_Supercar83> io ricordavo un pacchetto aspetta
<cristian_c> o intendi il terminale che si usa in finestra?
<cristian_c> non sapevo neanche dell'esistenza di una cosa del genere
<Fra_Supercar83> si si la sessione che si apre con ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> mai sentito che si possa usare il mouse in tty
<Fra_Supercar83> eccolo il pacchetto è gpm
<Fra_Supercar83> "Nei terminali virtuali è possibile installare ed attivere un server per mouse, disponibile nel pacchetto gpm."
<cristian_c> conoscevo quel pacchetto, ma non sapevo servisse a quello
<cristian_c> lo provai per il mouse seriale
<cristian_c> senza fortuna
<cristian_c> !info gpm
<ubot-it> gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-6.1 (trusty), package size 204 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Fra_Supercar83> però se ti dovesse servire un emulazione di puntatore di mouse su una sessione di terminale virtuale funziona benissimo :)
<cristian_c> mai provato, mi piacerebbe e potrebbe pure essere utile
<cristian_c> per copiare risultari
<cristian_c> *t
<Fra_Supercar83> infatti per quello serve a me ;)
<argobiker> installato correttamente lubuntu 13.04 ppc su ibook g4 al riavvio mi compare la seguente dicitura: fixing recursive fault   but reboot is needed. grazie
<akis24> sera
<kinxif> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda: io ho liberi solo 9 gb nell'hd. ho provato a installare ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS ma dopo aver definito con il bios la pennetta usb al primo posto il pc si riavvia e appare una pagina nera con scritto:" syslinux...." e non posso più andare avanti
<kinxif> come posso risolvere il problema?
<akis24> kinxif: come hai creato la usb ? con che programma ? e su che sistema sei adesso ?
<kinxif> ora sono su w7
<kinxif> la usb l'ho creata con unetbooting
<akis24> !usbwin | kinxif
<ubot-it> kinxif: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<kinxif> akis24 usbwin l'ho provato stamattina
<kinxif> stesso risultato
<akis24> kinxif: controllato md5sum del file scaricato ?
<kinxif> md5sum? cos'è?
<akis24> !md5sum | kinxif
<ubot-it> kinxif: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<kinxif> comunque no, non l'ho controllato
<kinxif> ho scaricato il file .iso dal sito di ubuntu
<akis24> kinxif: controllalo per sicurezza
<kinxif> come si fa?
<akis24> kinxif: se leggi al link indicato trovi la parte relativa a come fare su winz ..
<kinxif> ok
<vikyng> Buon pomeriggio, mi date una guida di installazione da ambiente windows, non riesco ad installare, a fine processo mi da access denied
<vikyng> process denied
<fabio_cc> vikyng, da ambiente windows intendi tramite wubi?
<vikyng> certo
<fabio_cc> !wubi | vikyng
<ubot-it> vikyng: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Carlin0> cmq non è una vera installazione quella ... in quel modo ubuntu gira all'interno di win come una applicazione
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, non è così
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, è solo il modo di installarlo, che è come se fosse una applicazione windows
<Carlin0> fabio_cc, e crea una sua partizione ?
<vikyng> effettivamente quando si seleziona altro anzichè cancellare, mi da già tutte e 4 partizioni occupate
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, no perché viene memorizzato tutto in un file
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, non sto dicendo che sia un buon metodo di installazione, anzi lo sconsiglio
<Carlin0> fabio_cc, non è per contraddirti ma tratto dal link che gli hai postato → Disinstallazione
<Carlin0> Lanciare l'eseguibile per la disinstallazione dal pannello di controllo in Installazione applicazioni.
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, stavo solo dicendo che non gira dentro windows "come una applicazione", perché viene avviato al boot come sistema operativo vero è proprio
<fabio_cc> [17:20] <fabio_cc> Carlin0, è solo il modo di installarlo, che è come se fosse una applicazione windows
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, l'ho scritto
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, viene avviato come sistema operativo autonomo
<Carlin0> all'interno di win
<Carlin0> bon chiudiamola li :o)
<fabio_cc> Carlin0, si, infatti
<vikyng> provo con boot da usb
<JethroTux> raga ma è possibile che la velocità di reasferimento di file win-linux non arrivi a mezzo mega/s? sto usando samba
<Carlin0> molto meglio vikyng , ma se  hai 4 partizioni primarie la cosa non ti rixolve il problema
<vikyng> ho appena dislocato la quarta partizione, in questo modo la faccio riconoscere dal sistema in secondo momento con opzione altro
<vikyng> installo ubuntu gnome su notebook, che ne dite?
<Carlin0> vikyng, crea una partizione estesa all'interno della quale poter creare altre partizioni logiche
<Carlin0> !requisiti | vikyng
<ubot-it> vikyng: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<krabador> vikyng, se il notebook è recente, puoi installare quello che ti pare
<JethroTux> raga mi date na mano pls?
<fabio_cc> JethroTux, hai già chiesto, se qualcuno è in grado di aiutarti, lo farà
<mauri> bonansera ragazzi ho un problema o appena installato kubuntu o messo il driver wifi bradcom pero non mi funge
<mauri> non si accende il dispositivo
<fabio_cc> mauri, apri un terminale e digita: ifconfig -a
<fabio_cc> metti l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | mauri
<ubot-it> mauri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mauri> paste.ubuntu.com
<mauri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359084/
<mauri> ecco
<fabio_cc> mauri, adesso dai lspci -k
<fabio_cc> metti su pastebin
<fabio_cc> mauri, come hai installato il driver wifi?
<mauri> dal diver gestore
<mauri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359097/
<fabio_cc> mauri, da driver aggiuntivi?
<mauri> si dal gestore driver
<fabio_cc> mauri, dai rfkill list
<fabio_cc> mauri, fino a tre righe puoi incollarle direttamente qui
<fabio_cc> mauri, se di più usa pastebin
<cristian_c> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<mauri> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<mauri>         Soft blocked: yes
<mauri>         Hard blocked: no
<mauri> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<mauri>         Soft blocked: yes
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359141/
<maury> ecc
<fabio_cc> maury, scappato il ditino? :D
<maury> si
<cristian_c> maury, quali driver, esattamente hai installato?
<cristian_c> pacchetto
<maury> faccio uno screen
<fabio_cc> maury, perfetto
<fabio_cc> !image | maury
<ubot-it> maury: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<maury> https://imgur.com/edit
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio_cc> maury, è come pastebin
<maury> hai visto
<maury> https://imgur.com/edit
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> maury, se postassi il link a un'immagine, sarebbe meglio
<maury> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/4jZr4YraQvq2nCpbBhsH
<cristian_c> maury, comunque, ti conviene seguire l'apposita guida wiki per le broadcom
<maury> http://imgur.com/ok6Xwgn
<maury> ecco
<cristian_c> maury, sudo rfkill unblock all
<cristian_c> maury, poi rfkill list
<cristian_c> maury, posta tutto su pastebin
<fabio_cc> maury, dai anche il comando lsmod
<fabio_cc> maury, metti sempre su pastebin
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359263/
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> maury, si è sbloccato
<cristian_c> maury, ifconfig -a
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359305/
<cristian_c> maury, lsmod come ti ha detto fabio_cc
<cristian_c> !broadcom | maury
<ubot-it> maury: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359329/
<maury> QUALE DEVO VDERE
<maury> aps
<cristian_c> maury, è un acer aspire?
<maury> si
<cristian_c> è simile al mio, ma non troppo
<maury> che devo fare
<akis24> avere pazienza...
<maury> ??
<fabio_cc> maury, torna in driver aggiuntivi, e rimuovi quello che hai installato
<fabio_cc> maury, anzi
<maury> ok
<cristian_c> maury, 12.04?
<maury> no 14.04
<cristian_c> maury, digita: lsb_release -a
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359406/
<maury> fatto ho disabilitato
<nicola88> salve amici, ho un problema audio con un notebook compaq 15h003nl con installato xubuntu lts ultima versione. Da ieri non mi funzionano più i tasti rapidi di controll audio e si sente molto basso...
<fabio_cc> maury, sudo apt-get update
<maury> dato
<fabio_cc> maury, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<fabio_cc> maury, metti l'output su paste
<cristian_c> nicola88, cosa è successo prima di ieri?
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359455/
<fabio_cc> maury, anche di quello successivo
<nicola88> niente di particolare..
<maury> dopo il firmavare devo lanciare
<fabio_cc> maury, dopo update, se non l'hai dato, devi dare: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<nicola88> cristian_c mi pare niente di particolare
<fabio_cc> maury, e mettere l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> nicola88, apri un terminale
<nicola88> ok
<argobiker> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa aiutare???installato correttamente lubuntu 13.04 ppc su ibook g4 al riavvio mi compare la seguente dicitura: fixing recursive fault   but reboot is needed. grazie
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359480/+
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359480/
<cristian_c> nicola88, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> nicola88, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | nicola88
<ubot-it> nicola88: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> maury, ora: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<fabio_cc> maury, metti l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> !ppc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppc'
<maury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359510/
<cristian_c> !mac | argobiker
<ubot-it> argobiker: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<cristian_c> argobiker, scusa, ma perché 13.04?
<fabio_cc> maury, adesso riavvia il pc, e prova il wifi
<maury> ok
<maury> a dopo
<nicola88> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359524/
<cristian_c> nicola88, niente niente?
<nicola88> cristian_c non ricordo niente di particolare...
<cristian_c> <nicola88> niente di particolare..
<cristian_c> nicola88, neanche ppa?
<cristian_c> nicola88, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nicola88> cristian_c possibile che non funzionasse da giorni, me ne sono accorto quando mi serviva l'audio alto e non alzava... In pratica c'è un tasto rapido con un led rosso che spegne o accende l'audio. Il led non va più, da un segnale al pc ma non cambia niente
<cristian_c> nicola88, digita il comando
<nicola88> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/10359582/
<cristian_c> nicola88, hai fatto il pieno di ppa
<cristian_c> canonical-chromium-builds-ubuntu-stage-utopic.list
<cristian_c> conky-companions-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list
<maury> grazie mille fabio grazie anke a te cristina adesso funziona
<cristian_c> linrunner-ubuntu-tlp-utopic.list
<nicola88> cristian_c ultima cosa che ho cambiato è installare gimp
<cristian_c> rebuntu16-ubuntu-other-stuff-utopic.list
<fabio_cc> maury, prego :)
<cristian_c> teejee2008-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list
<cristian_c> tualatrix-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list
<cristian_c> ubuntu-wine-ubuntu-ppa-utopic.list
<nicola88> canonical-chromium-builds-ubuntu-stage-utopic.list
<cristian_c> oltre agli altri repo innocui
<maury> alla fine non ho capito il perche non ha funzionato di solito dl gesore va
<maury> gestore
<cristian_c> maury, i broadcom sono così, solitamente, vanno installati a parte
<maury> e stato forese perche ho formattat il pc perche di soli andava
<cristian_c> maury, non credo
<maury> di solito
<maury> io avevo xubuntu e andava
<cristian_c> probablmente non avevi fatto gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> dopo l'installazione
<maury> provabile si
<maury> pero lo riformattato la seconda volta e fatto aggiornamenti ma non e andato lo stesso
<maury> la prima volta non l avevo fatta
<cristian_c> maury, beh, comunque ora sai che in caso di wifi non attivato, basta seguire la guida
<cristian_c> maury, stai usando kubuntu?
<maury> si
<maury> e vero che toppe ppa installati esterni mettono a rischio il sistema?
<cristian_c> maury, sì
<cristian_c> sopratutto se non sicuri
<maury> io volevo installare spotyfy dal sito ufficiali
<maury> di solito io li installo da nooblab
<cristian_c> maury, scarica direttamente i deb
<cristian_c> se possibile
<cristian_c> in modo da non aggiungere repository
<maury> le guide di pèost installazione?? di marco che un ppa che dice se volete kubuntu sempre aggiornato
<maury> non so se meterlo
<cristian_c> maury, marco chi?
<cristian_c> maury, comunque sul wiki di ubuntu c'è una guida wiki alla post-installazione
<cristian_c> maury, ah, trovato quel che dicevi
<maury> mi puoi dare la pagina
<cristian_c> ma evita guide online
<cristian_c> cerca sempre la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu e della comunità
<cristian_c> maury, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/PostInstallazione
<cristian_c> altrimenti rischi di fare pasticci
<cristian_c> !documentazione | maury
<ubot-it> maury: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<maury> ok grazie piu o meno ho capito
<maury> sistemback si pu installare??
<cristian_c> !info systemback
<ubot-it> Package systemback does not exist in trusty
<maury> percio non consigliato lo installa anche dal prof majorana
<cristian_c> maury, forse intendevi back in time
<maury> no sistemback
<cristian_c> per linux esiste?
<maury> http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemback/
<cristian_c> maury, ci sono fior fior di software che fanno la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> in ubuntu
<maury> fa beck up e crea la disto
<maury> distro
<cristian_c> !backup
<ubot-it> backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<cristian_c> maury, guarda qui
<cristian_c> ce ne sono veramente molti
<cristian_c> anche per creare distro personalizzate
<maury> ok allora uso quello di kubuntu
<cristian_c> maury, dai un'occhiata al link, se possibile
<krabador> maury, installi e configuri la tua distro, poi, dd if=/dev/sdxx of=dovetipare
<krabador> ed amen
<krabador> life is simply
<maury> ce rymasysy
<maury> un altra domanda ma telegramm sar disponibile ne softwa center
<cristian_c> maury, telegram?
<cristian_c> mmm
<cristian_c> !info telegram
<ubot-it> Package telegram does not exist in trusty
<maury> si
<maury> ok
<krabador> maury, nel software center ci finisce quando raggiunge una certa stabilità
<maury> pero su ubntu phone ce
<krabador> e viene pacchettizzato ufficicalmente
<krabador> maury, sei giovane, vero?
<maury> si
<krabador> ubuntu touch != ubuntu
<krabador> non sono perfettamente la stessa cosa
<maury> il software center e diverso??
<krabador> maury, non tutto quello che è nel software center per ubuntu pc, puo' essere installato per ubuntu touch
<krabador> e viceversa
<maury> ok
<krabador> telegram per desktop, non è ancora considerato ufficiale
<krabador> nonostante sia segnalato sul sito
<maury> ma java 7 e java 8 sono la stessa cosa??
<krabador> maury, tu e tua sorella siete la stessa persona?
<maury> no xd
<dario> quanta swap devo mettere su un pc con 4gb di ram?
<gatri> ciao
<gatri> ho un problema quando abbasso lo schermo del pc poi lo alzo il pc è bloccato
<cristian_c> gatri, prova a controllare le opzioni del gestore di alimentazione
<cristian_c> gatri, ubuntu con unity?
<cristian_c> dario, hai intenzione di usare l'ibernazione su ubuntu?
<gatri> si
<cristian_c> gatri, ok
<gatri> ma mi si blocca il pc
<cristian_c> gatri, ripeto, controlla le impostazioni blocco e qualcosa
<cristian_c> mi pare si chiami così
<cristian_c> gatri, dal control center
<gatri> dovrei mettere nessuna azione
<cristian_c> gatri, fai un po' di prove
<gatri> okk
<cristian_c> con le opzioni disponibili
<gatri> okk
<cristian_c> attenzione che dovrebbe esserci una differenziazione nelle opzioni
<cristian_c> per corrente e batteria
<gatri> ho risolto il problema
<cristian_c> lol
<gatri> grazie
<cristian_c> di niente
<dario> cristian_c:si voglio usarla
<super> raga ho un hp pavilion dv 6000 con quick play prima avevo windows 7 e funzionava ma con ubuntu non va come faccio?
<cristian_c> dario, allora 4 GB di swap
<dario> ok grazie
<alec96> Ciao a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu in dual boot con w8, ma quando dal bios faccio partire la chiavetta usb lo schermo mi da "Assenza di segnale" e penso che il problema sia perchè lo schermo sia collegato con hdmi
<alec96> Come posso fare?
<Fra_Supercar83> alec96: sei sicuro di aver installato sulla chiavetta la iso per archietetture a 64 bit?
<Fra_Supercar83> sennò UEFI non la riconosce
<alec96> Si si, non è la prima volta che faccio questa operazione, con unetbootin
<Fra_Supercar83> beh l'HDMI non credo sia un problema
<alec96> chiavetta formattata in Fat32
<alec96> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64 bit scaricato dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu, non dovrebbe creare problemi
<vlt> alec96: Ma FAT32? Perché?
<alec96> Ho letto su internet
<vlt> alec96: Non hai bisogno di un file system sulla chiavetta.
<alec96> Ma se installo ubuntu in dual boot con w8 come posso fare per ovviare ai problemi di UEFI?
<Pepenero> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con aptdaemon, con la rimozione/installazione. Ho eseguito i comandi sudo get update quindi sudo dpkg configure a-- e mi spunta questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361416/
<krabador> Pepenero, non ricevo pm, per favore spiega qui in canale
<Pepenero> Ciao a tutti ho un problema con aptdaemon, con la rimozione/installazione. Ho eseguito i comandi sudo get update quindi sudo dpkg configure a-- e mi spunta questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361416/
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> rimanda poi il comando
<krabador> Pepenero, non è normale che si riempia cosi' facilmente lo spazio
<Pepenero> è strano si, gli ho dedicato circa 14 gb alla partizione per l S.O
<Pepenero> inoltre stavolta non ho rifiutato per sbaglio gli EULA, stavo installando un programma ed è andato in errore
<krabador> Pepenero, hai home separata?
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo fdisk -l
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361561/
<krabador> !pastebin | Pepenero
<ubot-it> Pepenero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361589/
<krabador> Pepenero, 20gb , non meno, se si ha intenzione di installare diverso software
<krabador> Pepenero, df -h
<krabador> !paste | Pepenero
<ubot-it> Pepenero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361614/
<krabador> Pepenero, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image
<krabador> sempre pastebin
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361651/
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-34-generic linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-35-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-36-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361694/
<krabador> Pepenero, hai mandato sudo apt-get clean ?
<Pepenero> si prima, poi si ho chiuso il terminale, lo rimando?
<krabador> no, prova sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pepenero> fatto, mi si è chiuso il terminale!
<krabador> Pepenero, riaprilo e rimandalo
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361739/
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-34-generic linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic linux-image-3.13.0-36-generic linux-image-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-3.13.0-39-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-34-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-35-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-36-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-37-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-39-generic
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361785/
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> pastebin
<Pepenero> E' comparso "In lavorazione" e si è chiuso il terminale
<krabador> Pepenero, riavvia
<Pepenero> e si dovrebbe essere risolto?
<krabador> Pepenero, riavvia e torna qui
<Pepenero> ok
<krabador> Pepenero, apri il terminale sudo apt-get update
<Pepenero> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361895/
<krabador> Pepenero, software-properties-gtk , nel menu a tendina "scarica da" seleziona "altro" seleziona italia garr, dai ok, chiudi correttamente, torna nel terminale, e rimanda sudo apt-get update
<Pepenero> software-properties-gtk è un comando o una cartella?
<krabador> Pepenero, si sta parlando di comandi del terminale
<Pepenero> scusa l'ignoranza, comunque ho mandato il comando :http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10361988/
<Pepenero> non ho capito dove trovare lo "scarica da"
<krabador> Pepenero, apre una finestra
<krabador> non serviva il risultato del terminale
<Pepenero> non me l ha aperta
<Pepenero> ci riprovo
<Pepenero> allora mi si è aperta, ho fatto come dici, ho mandato il comando update e questo è il risultato http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10362048/
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<Pepenero> krabador, mando il comando ma non succede nulla
<krabador> non da output
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<Pepenero> mi spunta la solita scritta che mi chiede di mandare il comando dpkg confiure a e dice che non c'è spazio sul device
<krabador> mandalo
<Pepenero> in più ora mi spunta in alto a destra il simbolo del "senso vietato" e dice che ci sono delle dipende irrisolte
<krabador> mandalo
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10362191/
<youneverknow> Pepenero, sudo gparted
<Pepenero> si era aperto gparted e si è chiuso da solo
<youneverknow> Pepenero, riaprilo
<Pepenero> ho rimesso il comando, lo apre e lo chiude nuovamente
<krabador> Pepenero, riavvia, fallo partire, torna poi qui
<krabador> Pepenero, spetta
<Pepenero> si
<krabador> Pepenero, hai un supporto di installazione di ubuntu?
<Pepenero> dici tipo una chiavetta autoinstallante?
<Pepenero> ho solo un cd del 12.04
<krabador> Pepenero, puo' andare, riavvia quel cd, con la voce "prova"
<krabador> Pepenero, torna poi qui
<krabador> Pepenero, se non hai un cavo lan, ed hai una wireless non supportata, allora, carica gparted, togli 5 gb alla home, dalli alla root
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> torna poi qui
<Pepenero> devo praticamente reinstallare
<krabador> no
<krabador> leggi i messaggi
<Pepenero> ma per mettere 5 gb alla root, non si formatta la partizione?
<krabador> Pepenero, no
<krabador> "ridimensiona/sposta"
<Pepenero> ah ok allora lo faccio subito grazie krabador del supporto, appena finisco torno
<krabador> Pepenero, hai cavo lan?
<Pepenero> no solo wireless
<Pepenero> è un problema?
<krabador> Pepenero, se la wireless non viene vista, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk, e vedi se nell'ultima tab a destra , c'è il driver selezionabile
<krabador> se c'è , abilitalo, e torna qui
<krabador> se la wireless viene vista , all'avvio del supporto, torna qui
<Pepenero> ok
<Pepenero> riavvio allora
<Pepenero> krabador, sono in live con il 12-04 in prova. Mando gparted e sposto i gb
<Pepenero> krabador, una osservazione preoccupante. prima che chiudessi tutto mi era scomparso tutto dalla home, e ora guardando su g parted risulta come formattato!
<krabador> Pepenero, con "ridimensiona/sposta" non cancelli nulla
<Pepenero> no, questa cosa mi è successa prima, quando ho mandato sudo rm archives/*
<krabador> Pepenero, quello cancella solo il contenuto di quella cartella
<Pepenero> non so..era tutto vuoto, comunque non è un problema ho i backup dei file
<krabador> Pepenero, la cartella del comando era /var/cache/apt/archives ,  "*" è per tutto il conutenuto
<krabador> Pepenero, i comandi che ti sono stati indicati , non cancellano / rimuovono contenuto di partizioni, e niente era comunque riferito alla home
<Pepenero> ti credo ti credo, ma è strano perchè io non ho fatto nulla
<krabador> Pepenero, hai computo le operazioni di ridimensionamento , e riassegnazione?
<Pepenero> si, ma ci sta impegando del tempo
<Pepenero> ho cliccato il tasto per applicare le operazioni suddette
<krabador> Pepenero, quando ha finito, riavvia il sistema
<krabador> Pepenero, puoi mandare un'immagine di gparted?
<krabador> !image | Pepenero
<ubot-it> Pepenero: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pepenero> il comando mi dice "event not found"
<krabador> il comando?
<Pepenero> !image ! non devo mandarlo su terminale?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> no
<krabador> Pepenero, devi premere il tasto stamp
<krabador> andare sul sito imgur
<krabador> fare l'upload dell'immagine fatta
<krabador> che troverai in Immagini
<Pepenero> ora ci provo
<Pepenero> krobador. http://imgur.com/O7pR2OX
<krabador> Pepenero, ok, quando finisce chiudi correttamente,e riavvia il sistema
<Pepenero> ok e così dovrebbe essere risolto il problema si spazio sul device giusto?
<krabador> Pepenero, gli abbiamo dato 5 gb
<krabador> sulla carta si
<krabador> a meno di altre problematiche
<Pepenero> quindi poi mando il comando configure -a?
<Pepenero> o prima update?
<krabador> prima update, e vedi che dice
<Pepenero> ok, comunque qui il processo di ridimensionamento è lungo, stimato un ora, quindi no problem se devi andare
<argobiker> grazie cristian_c, risolto era un problema di ram. adesso devo risolvere qualche altro problemino ma funziona.
<Pepenero> krabador, ho riavviato. Ho eseguito il comando sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10363660/
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo apt-get update , che ha fatto?
<Pepenero> ha scaricato un po di cose
<Pepenero> non mi ha dato il problema dello spazio sul device
<krabador> Pepenero, i ppa che hai nel sistema , a cosa si riferiscono ?
<Pepenero> cosa sono i ppa?
<Carlin0> Pepenero, repository aggiuntivi non troppo consigliabili
<krabador> fonti software esterne, che sono presenti nella tua lista
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Pepenero, pastebin
<Pepenero> non so se dico una sciocchezza ma l unica applicazioni fuori da quelle ufficiali è spotify
<krabador> Pepenero, è probabile
<Pepenero> e questo mi comporta problemi?
<Pepenero> il problema me l ha dato il processo di installazione di play on linux
<krabador> puoi mandare il pastebin di apt-get update?
<iolpe> Ciao, sto tentando di far partire la live di lubuntu 14.4 su un amd athlon xp. credo che sia già pronto ma non vedo nulla sul monitor da 14"... per esperienza suppongo possa risolvere il tutto cambindo la risoluzione video ma devo farlo da terminale. al momento con ctrl+ alt + F.. sono in un terminale
<Pepenero> si
<krabador> Pepenero, è evidente
<iolpe> cosa devo digitare x cambiare la risoluzione ed averne una giusta?
<krabador> iolpe, riavvia la live, nel menu iniziale, premi f6, seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> seleziona poi prova
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10363708/
<iolpe> ok grazie, è che è lentissimo ... ci ha messo una mezzora a partire
<iolpe> 256 MB di ram :(
<iolpe> prima di farlo vorrei cmq tentare, se si puo, quello che dicevo
<Carlin0> iolpe, 256 mg di ram sono proprio pochini eh
<iolpe> eh, già ... il fatto è che ha anche degli slot strani e non entrano le ram solite che ho in casa
<Pepenero> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10363708/
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> Pepenero, sempre pastebin
<iolpe> c'è una stringa che posso dare in terminale per avere la risoluzione 640 x 480 ? poi al prossimo riavvio do il nomodeset
<krabador> iolpe, scrivi xrandr da terminale
<krabador> iolpe, se 640x480 è tra le modalità
<iolpe> Can' t open displat
<iolpe> è la risposta a xrandr
<Pepenero> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10363771/
<krabador> iolpe, allora, riavvia
<iolpe> ok tnx
<krabador> Pepenero, allora sudo apt-get remove --purge playonlinux mesa-utils && sudo apt-get install --reinstall playonlinux mesa-utils
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10363784/
<iolpe> cmq fino alla schermata blu con la scritta lubuntu 14.04 si vede, si perde nell'ultima parte, si comportava simile anche con il 12.4 (forse era un altro pc però)... solo una volta avviato riuscivo a tentoni graficamente tra visioni doppie e giranti a selezionare la risoluzione bassa e poi andava bene
<iolpe> cmq ho riavviato
<krabador> Pepenero, sudo apt-get install --reinstall mesa-utils
<Pepenero> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10363791/
<Carlin0> iolpe, come pretendi di caricare un SO in 256MB
<Pepenero> penso l abbia installato senza problemi
<krabador> Pepenero, bene, installa playonlinux
<Pepenero> risolto mi pare? :)
<krabador> si, è andato
<Pepenero> non dovrebbe più darmelo il problema giusto?
<Pepenero> Grazie krabador, sei stato gentilissimo, disponibile e paziente
<krabador> Pepenero, di niente
<Pepenero> Chiudo, grazie ancora!
<krabador> buon sistema
<krabador> iolpe, puoi provare la versione alternate,di lubuntu , se hai problemi di visualizzazione, in modo da installare in modalità grafica minma
<iolpe> Carlin0 .. boh ci provo :) in fondo nasceva x xp questo compiuter...
<iolpe> krabador l'alternate immagino sia un'altra versione da scaricare non una modalita di istallazzione dallo stesso cd giusto?
<iolpe> da quel poco che so lubuntu e xubuntu sono già versioni molto alleggerite
<iolpe> cmq tra poco scopriamo se ja fà o se no ja fà
<krabador> iolpe, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-alternate-i386.iso
<iolpe> tnx crabador, l'ho copiato
<iolpe> vedo che ho una "Ubuntu 11.04 "Natty Narwhal" - Release i386" dentro una cartella che si chiama alternate... che possa essermi utile... si può aggiornarla poi?
<krabador> noo
<iolpe> ottima notizia krabador, ........cosi libero quasi 700MB sull'hard disk ;)
<krabador> !rilasci | iolpe
<ubot-it> iolpe: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-22
<giuli7928> ciao a tutti
<giuli7928> ho un problema
<giuli7928> con la password interna del mio pc
<giuli7928> qualcuno puo aiutarmi per favore?
<caveat-> giuli7928: quale pensi sia il problema?
<giuli7928> non ricordo piu la mia password
<giuli7928> solo che non riesco a cambiare le impostazioni
<giuli7928> e non posso aggiornare il sistema
<giuli7928> esisste un modo  per sbloccare
<caveat-> ti riferisci alla password dell'utente normale, o a quella di root?
<giuli7928> account  utente
<giuli7928> si esatto
<caveat-> giuli7928: id   che restituisce?
<giuli7928> prego scusami ma non sono molto pratica
<giuli7928> n
<giuli7928> alcune cose non le cùonosco
<caveat-> nel terminale, digita:  id
<giuli7928> scusa dove devo digitare id??
<caveat-> nella shell
<giuli7928> e dovè la shell??
<giuli7928> perdonami veramente sono molto ignorante di tutto ciò
<giuli7928> io tratto vini
<caveat-> giuli7928: devi solo cercare il terminale tra i menu
<giuli7928> io ho la versione 12.04 lts
<caveat-> giuli7928: si e` in un paradosso
<giuli7928> scusaa aiutoo
<giuli7928> non capisco
<caveat-> se ora sei loggata, la password dell'utente ti e` nota
<giuli7928> il problema è quello io posso accendere e navigare senza immetere la password
<giuli7928> ma per cambiare o scaricare mi viene richiersta
<caveat-> non ti logghi mai
<giuli7928> eh no
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<caveat-> chi ha impostato la cosa?
<giuli7928> altrimenti non avrei questo problema
<giuli7928> un amico ma ora neanche lui se la ricorda
<caveat-> giuli7928: allora devi (re)settarne una di root, facendo il boot in single user mode
<caveat-> devi agire quando grub ti mostra la sua schermata, al boot
<caveat-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<caveat-> in particolare, da root, poi imposterai una nuova password per l'utente di cui non la ricordi piu` con: passwd username
<giuli7928> scusa sono veramente incompetente puoi dirmi tutti i passaggi e dove devo digitare e cercare
<giuli7928> sono ignorante forte
<giuli7928> ed anche un po dislessica
<caveat-> i passi sono qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<caveat-> stampalo, e reboota seguendoli
<giuli7928> scusa ho un notebook e mi manca il tasto shift
<giuli7928> ma si puo sono proprio sfigata
<giuli7928> tu sei super gentile ma io sono molto rinco
<caveat-> giuli7928: non credo ti serva in ogni caso lo shift, il menu grub forse ti appare comunque
<caveat-> giuli7928: io pensavo che li avessi rotti entrambi, prendendoli tipo a martellate
<caveat-> il sinistro, ti manca il sinistro
<caveat-> non funziona
<caveat-> allora, come farai, giuli7928?
<giuli7928> aiutooooo
<giuli7928> sto impazzzendoo
<giuli7928> saranno le due birre medie
<caveat-> se fossi nei tuoi panni, sarei nella tua stessa situazione psicosomatica
<giuli7928> si puo bestiemmiare
<caveat-> e allora inizierei a chiedere di qua e di la` per ottenere una risposta che, inconsciamente, so non esistere
<caveat-> certo, si puo`
<giuli7928> hahhaha
<giuli7928> vabbe
<giuli7928> è destino che non riesca
<giuli7928> grazie infite e buona notte
<caveat-> altrettanto
<caveat-> mi sento niubbo, krabador et al., avrei dovuto rispondergli che allora il problema non sussisteva, se veramente aveva il login automatico. L'unico caso in cui gli fosse dovuto servire resettare la password root sarebbe stato se si fosse chiuso fuori da /etc/sudoer, come capito` a me l'altro giorno.
<momo> ciao a tutti sapete come posso fare ho un pc windows xp vorrei usare un disco con ubuntu come devo fare
<akis24> !installazione | momo
<ubot-it> momo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<momo> provato a mettere il disco nel pc da spento
<momo> o già il cd
<akis24> momo: devi impostare il bios per avere come prima periferica di avvio il lettore cd se ha creato un dvd
<akis24> hai*
<momo> sapevo che si poteva utilizare con usb o disco
<akis24> momo: esatto tu cosa hai creato ?
<momo> io o il disco
<akis24> momo: che programma hai usato per crearti il disco live ?
<akis24> momo:  e sopratutto in che formato hai masterizzato .. dai ? o cosa ?
<akis24> dati*
<momo> la fato un tecnico propio un disco con ubintu kubuntu
<akis24> momo:  speriamo bene .. ti ripeto imposta il bios per far partire all'inizio il lettore cd
<momo> e come lo devo impostare
<akis24> momo:  mica conosco tutti i pc  di solito si accede al bios leggendo sul manuale del pc  o provare usanto il tasto " canc  F2  o altri ancora dipende ..
<momo> ok si ma dal bios cosa devo scegliere
<momo> non lo sapete
<akis24> momo: alla voce " boot priority " imposta in modo che il lettore  sia al primo posto  poi salvi esci e provi con disco inserito
<momo> ok
<momo> sto provando
<momo> no
<akis24> [10:34:18] <momo> non lo sapete   " se non sei contento delle risposte vai dal tecnico  lo paghi e ci pensa lui
<momo> si sarà meglio
<akis24> si credo di si
<momo> beh si,,sii
<momo> sei permaloso
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  oggi  accendendo  il pc  prima di caricare  il  sistema   mi e'  uscita  una  schermata  che dicevail  firmware ha  rilevato  che  il cmos  ha  fallito
<akis24> !chat | Rebarbaro91
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro91: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sous> ciao..ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc da poco..volevo sapere come fare quando scarico qualcosa mi chiede un'applicazione per aprire i download..ne serve una specifica in base a cosa scarico o ce ne una in generale che apre tutto
<biagiobuglione> ad installazione avvenuta non il pc non parte dicendomi che non vi è alcun SO. Ho aperto un intervento nella sezione Chiedi al seguente link dove ho anche postato l'output di Boot Repair.   http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/46605/pc-non-riconosce-sistema-operativo-dopo-installazione-ubuntu-1510
<Carlin0> biagiobuglione, hai uefi ?
<biagiobuglione> Scusate. Non ho capito cos'è successo e ho inviato un messaggio tagliato. Volevo dire che ho installato ubuntu come unico SO e (continua con messaggio precedente)
<glpiana> biagiobuglione, hai criptato il disco?
<biagiobuglione> @carlin0 si
<biagiobuglione> @glpiana Si credo proprio di si... dove mi chiedeva di criptare ho spuntato la casella
<glpiana> biagiobuglione, reinstalla e non farlo. poi segui i consigli di Carlin0 per uefi
<Carlin0> beh se reinstalla non dovrebbe avere problemi
<biagiobuglione> Quindi nell'iter, non cripto nè il disco e ne la cartella personale? Chiedo perchè ho gia reinstallato due volte e comunque non parte..
<Carlin0> biagiobuglione, reinstalla senza criptare , se poi hai ancora problemi prova a sistemarli con bootrepair
<biagiobuglione> @carlin0 grazie mille. 4 domande: 1. reinstallo sempre in UEFI? 2. Dove chiede come partizionare il disco, clicco su " cancella il disco e installa ubuntu" oppure "altro" e in tal caso imposto qualcosa io? 3. Nel caso debba ricorrere a bootrepair, devo cliccare sul tasto (che a memoria) si chiama Repair raccomanded oppure advanced? 4. In bios, dove
<biagiobuglione>  parla di avvio rapido e Legalicy come devono essere impostati?
<biagiobuglione> Grazie mille, e perdonatemi le mille domande. Ma non essendo davanti al pc mi informo per provarci stasera
<Carlin0> biagiobuglione, hai altri sistemi operativi o dati da salvare su quel pc ?
<biagiobuglione> No per fortuna avevo fatto il backup di tutto
<Carlin0> allora puoi usare tranquillamente tutto il disco
<Carlin0> in quanto a uefi : dovrebbe rilevarlo da solo
<Carlin0> se poi dopo installato al riavvio hai ancora lo stesso problema torna qui che ti indichiamo come usare boot repair
<biagiobuglione> Fantastico.. grazie mille allora. Spero di trovarvi stasera se ne avessi di bisogno
<Carlin0> qualcuno trovi ...
<Evol> Buongiorno a tutti :)
<marioX> Salve, dopo l'aggiornamento a lubuntu 15.10 ho riscontrato problemi con le icone nel  vassoio di sistema. In particolare con telegram, mostrando un'icona bianca invece di quella  usuale.
<marioX> Salve, dopo l'aggiornamento a lubuntu 15.10 ho riscontrato problemi con le icone nel vassoio di sistema. In particolare con telegram, mostrando un'icona bianca invece di quella usuale.  Come risolvere, se possibile?
<jester-> sera
<sand97> ciao sono novo di ubuntu, ma aggiornando da terminale ho questa risposta
<sand97> W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<sand97> in fatti l'audio ogni tanto si flippa per un secondo rieccaggiando
<alevipri> sand97 hai aggiunto un vecchio PPA che non fornisce pacchetti per la 14.04
<alevipri> rimuovilo e vedrai che il problema da terminale scompare
<sand97> ppa rimossi ma il diffetto audio persiste, in tempi piu ampi
<alevipri> sand97 io parlavo solo del ppa "ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa", non so quali altri PPA hai aggiunto
<alevipri> comunque togliendo quel PPA risolvi il problema dell'aggiornamento a terminale
<alevipri> per il problema audio non saprei aiutarti
<sand97> ok grazie comunque
<gnomo> salve, che versione di Gnome è presente su Ubuntu Gnome 15.10? Come verifico da terminale? Grazie
<biagiobuglione> Buona sera, ho scritto oggi in quanto ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu come unico SO in quanto al primo avvio del pc mi esce l'errore "dispositivo di avvio non trovato, installare un sistema operativo sul disco rigido". Per questo errore avevo ancora l'altro ieri aperto   una sezione nella pagina "chiedi" su cui avevo anche allegato l'o
<biagiobuglione> utput di Boot System repair. (link  http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/46605/pc-non-riconosce-sistema-operativo-dopo-installazione-ubuntu-1510 ) . Mi è stato dunque consigliato di reinstallare ubuntu cancellando completamente  il disco  e facendo l'installazione in UEFI e senza criptare nulla. In questo momento ha appena concluso l'installazione
<biagiobuglione>  ma nuovamente stesso errore.. Mi potete cortesemente dare una mano?
<biagiobuglione> Buona sera, ho scritto oggi in quanto ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu come unico SO in quanto al primo avvio del pc mi esce l'errore "dispositivo di avvio non trovato, installare un sistema operativo sul disco rigido". Per questo errore avevo ancora l'altro ieri aperto una sezione nella pagina "chiedi" su cui avevo anche allegato l'out
<biagiobuglione> put di Boot System repair. (link http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/46605/pc-non-riconosce-sistema-operativo-dopo-installazione-ub... ) . Mi è stato dunque consigliato di reinstallare ubuntu cancellando completamente il disco e facendo l'installazione in UEFI e senza criptare nulla. In questo momento ha appena concluso l'installazione ma nuovame
<biagiobuglione> nte stesso errore.. Mi potete cortesemente dare una mano?
<biagiobuglione> .
<alevipri> biagiobuglione mi sa che hai fatto qualche errore ad avviare la LiveDVD
<alevipri> biagiobuglione leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu#Avvio_del_supporto_di_installazione
<alevipri> biagiobuglione segui la colonna riguardante UEFI
<nygma> ciao a tutti
<nygma> ho degli errori di sistema all'avvio
<nygma> potreste aiutarmi a risolverli per favore? grazie
<biagiobuglione> alevipri grazie anzitutto... Una cosa non capisco, perché quando accendo il pc se premo il tasto F2 si apre il menù di avvio dove tra le scelte non parla di UEFI ma di Bios?? Scusa la domanda
<biagiobuglione> Avvio protetto, prima di aver installato UEFI, risultava esser "ATTIVO".
<biagiobuglione> Altra cosa che noto è che se entro con il tasto F2 all'accensione nella sezione "Avviamento Ordine" mi fa vedere solo la parte UEFI tra cui non c'è  l'HD.. C'è anche la lista Dispositivi precedenti ma se  voglio accederci mi dice che non vi possibile perché ce l'avvio protetto
<sancho_panza> ciao qualcuno ha esperienza con alsa e le schede usb esterne?
<biagiobuglione> Chiedo scusa, per la poca precisione, non avevo il pc davanti, ora ci sono... Premendo F2 all'avvio - sezione Avviamento Ordine mi da:   SORGENTI DI BOOT UEFI (e qui mi  da: Cd/floppy USb, Disco rigido USB, UEFI IPv4, UEFI IPv6) e SORGENTI DI BOOT PRECEDENTI (dove di dice esser disattivato in quanto è attiva l'opzione "Avvio Protetto")
<Guest83036> ciao gente , qualcuno di voi sa dirmi se in kde5 è ancora possibile usare sfondi diversi per i diversi desktop ?
<marioX> Salve, dopo l'aggiornamento a lubuntu 15.10 ho riscontrato problemi con le icone nel vassoio di sistema. In particolare con telegram, mostrando un'icona bianca invece di quella usuale. Come risolvere, se possibile?
<cristian_c> marioX: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> !info telegram
<ubot-it> Package telegram does not exist in wily
<nuovo> ciao ragazzi
<nuovo> ho appena installato ubuntu
<nuovo> in dual boot
<nuovo> installazione completata
<nuovo> ma si avvia ancora con windows 7
<nuovo> come devo fare per avviare il pc con ubuntu installato
<nuovo> ??
<nuovo> cè qualcuno??
<nuovo> ragazzi qualcuno mi può aiutare
<nuovo> ho appena finito di installare ubunt in dual boot con windows appena completata l' installazione e riavviato il pc si avvia ancora con windows
<nuovo> come devo fare per avviare il pc con ubuntu
<nuovo> ??
<Carlin0> nuovo, hai uefi ?
<nuovo> cosa è uefi
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<nuovo> cosa devo fare devo installare questo uefi
<Carlin0> non lo devi installare , devi dirci se il tuo pc ha uefi o il vecchio bios
<nuovo> vecchio bios
<Carlin0> ripristina il grub nuovo  ...
<Carlin0> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> segui la guida
<nuovo> devo andare nella bios??
<Carlin0> devi leggere la guida
<nuovo> non ci capisco tanto..
<Carlin0> è scritta in italiano ...
<nuovo> ragazzi nn capisco bene quello che devo fare
<nuovo> devo andare nel prompt dei comandi
<cristian_c> nuovo: ma hai letto la guida?
<nygma> ciao a tutti
<nygma> ho degli errori di sistema all'avvio
<nygma> potreste aiutarmi a risolverli per favore? grazie
<cristian_c> nygma: se n'era parlato ieri, mi pare
<nygma> sì cristian_c ma parlato e basta xD
<cristian_c> nygma: avevi parlato di problema a random
<cristian_c> non solo all'avvio
<biagiob91> Buona sera a tutti. Domanda per chi ha avuto stesso problema o che sappia la soluzione. Come si installa la Wireless Usb Adapter Netgear n-300 wna-3100?
<nygma> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> biagiob91: prima di tutto, l'hai collegata?
<biagiob91> Si
<cristian_c> nygma: quindi ora hai problemi solo in avvio?
<nygma> cristian_c, non lo so
<cristian_c> nygma: per favore, sìì più chiaro
<nygma> so solo che ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> nygma: elenca questi problemi
<cristian_c> biagiob91: apri un terminale
<nygma> cristian_c, accendo il pc e mi appare finestra di errore
<nuovo> come devo fare per avviare questo ubuntu??
<cristian_c> biagiob91: digita: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<Carlin0> nygma, sapresti dire almeno che errori da ?
<nygma> questa cristian_c --> http://postimg.org/image/e86lst5d7/
<nygma> Carlin0, purtroppo no --> http://postimg.org/image/e86lst5d7/
<cristian_c> nygma: se fosse solo quello, sai che puoi disattivare apport
<nygma> cristian_c, lo so
<cristian_c> nuovo: vuoi rispondere alle domande, o vai per i fatti tuoi?
<nuovo> si dimmi
<nuovo> cry non avevo cpt
<nuovo> dimmi
<cristian_c> nuovo: ma hai letto la guida?
<nuovo> si ma non ci capisco niente
<nygma> nella cartella /var/log sto guardano i file di log
<cristian_c> nuovo: cosa ti ha frenato esattamente?
<nygma> cristian_c, eliminare la finestra non elimina i problemi che ci sono dietro
<cristian_c> nygma: se fai clic su 'segnala problema', cosa esce?
<nuovo> non so se ho uefi che dici o la vecchia bios
<cristian_c> nuovo: che pc è?
<nuovo> un netbook samsung
<nuovo> con starter
<cristian_c> nygma: però, ti ho chiesto di elencare i problemi, poco fa, e non l'hai fatto
<nygma> cristian_c, ora non ho la finestrella aperta, devo riavviare
<cristian_c> nygma: hai detto soltanto che appare 'sta finestra in avvio
<nygma> cristian_c, ma come faccio a sapere che errori ha se non li dice in quella finestra?!
<cristian_c> nuovo: puoi dirci anche il modello?
<nuovo> si n145plus
<nygma> cristian_c, posso pastare i file di log al massimo
<cristian_c> nygma: hai parlato genericamente di 'problemi'
<cristian_c> nygma: l'unico problema è la comparsa di quella finestra?
<cristian_c> nuovo: ok
<nygma> da auth.log posso capire che problemi ha?
<cristian_c> nuovo: ok, trovato
<nygma> cristian_c, quella finestra compare perché ci sono dei problemi
<cristian_c> nygma: puoi rispondere alla domanda?
<nygma> ma non so quali siccome non lo dice
<cristian_c> nygma: nel senso, hai problemi che puoi direttamente riscontrare?
<nygma> l'unico problema che ho potuto notare è il riavvio improvviso della sessione
<cristian_c> perche dire 'ho problemi' non serve a niente
<Carlin0> nygma, ma il problema è solo la finestrella che si apre ? o hai dei problemi reali ?
<cristian_c> nygma: ehhh, e quante volte avviene sto 'riavvio improvviso'?
<nygma> spesso
<nygma> soprattutto quando uso molte risorse del pc credo
<cristian_c> nygma: che pc è?
<cristian_c> ?
<pacio> buonasera
<cristian_c> che ubuntu monta?
<nygma> dell latitude 3540 display touch
<nygma> 15.10
<pacio> posso chiedervi un informazione?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | pacio
<ubot-it> pacio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carlin0> nygma, scalda parecchio ?
<nuovo> ubuntu 15.10
<pacio> sto provando ad installare kubuntu 15.10 su un pc portatile ma si blocca all'avvio...il pc è ASPIRE 5734Z
<nygma> no Carlin0
<pacio> 2bg di ram pentium t4500
<Carlin0> pacio, usi un dvd o chiavetta usb ?
<pacio> chiavetta usb
<pacio> fatta con unetbootin
<Carlin0> pacio, falla con questo programma
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pacio> grazie
<pacio> quale mi consigli??ho aperto la pagina ed è full di info
<Carlin0> leggi la guida pacio
<pacio> fatto
<pacio> adesso sto facendo la chiavetta
<pacio> grazie per il momento
<cristian_c> nygma:
<cristian_c> nygma: che cpu ha?
<pacio> mi sa che non va ancora
<pacio> windows parte ma non riesco ad avviare l'installazione di kubuntu
<Carlin0> pacio, ma il pc supporta boot d ausb ?
<pacio> bella domanda...credo di si
<Carlin0> ah credi ...
<pacio> è la prima volta che mi capita
<pacio> come faccio a capirlo?
<Carlin0> guarda nelle impostazioni del bios se c'è l'opzione
<Carlin0> usb hdd
<cristian_c> pacio: di che anno è il pc?
<pacio> presumo 2011
<cristian_c> pacio: ma è tuo il pc?
<nuovo> ragazzi scusate
<cristian_c> nuovo: hai il bios classico
<nuovo> io avrei bisogno di aiuto
<nuovo> cè qualcuno che mi può aiutare perfavore
<nuovo> si
<nuovo> bios classico
<pacio> lo hanno regalato alla mia ragazza
<pacio> cmq con l'usb si blocca...
<pacio> se faccio un fortamt c: e poi riprovo...troppo drastico??
<cristian_c> pacio: 1) hai controllato il bios?
<cristian_c> nuovo: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi in canale, per favore
<pacio> per la sequenza del boot
<pacio> ?
<cristian_c> pacio: sì
<pacio> si si modificata
<pacio> passa prima dall'usb
<nuovo> ok cosa faccio adesso
<pacio> non capisco perchè si blocchi...
<cristian_c> pacio: quindi puoi fare il boot da usb
<cristian_c> nuovo: cosa dice la guida in merito?
<pacio> si dal bios mi dice di si
<cristian_c> pacio: come hai fatto la pendrive?
<nuovo> che se ho windows 8 devo andare su impostazioni pc per disattivare avvio rapido
<nuovo> ma io ho windows starter e non so cosa devo fare perché non riesco trovare avvio rapido
<pacio> mi hanno consigliato di usare universal sb nstaller
<nygma> cristian_c, i5
<cristian_c> nuovo: un attimo
<pacio> è strano
<cristian_c> nuovo: dove leggi di 'avvio rapido' qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino ?
<cristian_c> nygma: quale i5?
<cristian_c> nygma: di dell latitude 3540, ce ne sono vari
<nygma> cristian_c, il mio ha il display touch e i5-4200U
<cristian_c> pacio: e quando l'hai fatta la pendrive con universal usb installer?
<cristian_c> nygma: ok
<cristian_c> nygma: scheda grafica integrata?
<nygma> sì
<pacio> adesso
<pacio> fatta in questo momento
<pacio> ma si blocca
<pacio> strano
<cristian_c> nygma: ok
<pacio> proprio nulla
<pacio> consigli?
<cristian_c> pacio: controllato md5 del fle .iso?
<pacio> no
<pacio> come si fa?
<cristian_c> pacio: cpu ,ram e scheda grafica del pc
<cristian_c> !md5 | pacio
<ubot-it> pacio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/MD5SUMS
<pacio> il problema che adesso gira windows 7
<pacio> se propro ad instllare lubuntu kubuntu non parte l'installazione
<pacio> provo
<pacio> installare
<cristian_c> pacio: ?
<pacio> allora....sul pc gira windows 7 ma non riesco a formattarlo ed installere kubuntu
<pacio> se metto la chiavetta usb si blocca all'avvio
<nuovo> cristian non ci riesco dove devo digitare
<nuovo> queste cose che ci sono scritte nella guida
<cristian_c> pacio: ti ho mandato link md5 e poi ti ho fatto una richiesta
<cristian_c> nuovo: a quale parte ti riferisci della guida?
<nuovo> alla prima parte
<nuovo> avviare il proprio sistema ed effettuare il login.
<nuovo> Per rendere il sistema come predefinito all'avvio:
<nuovo> se i sistemi sono installati su di un unico disco digitare :
<nuovo> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<nuovo> se i sistemi sono installati su dischi differenti il comando sarà sempre del tipo:
<pacio> scusa adesso vedo
<nuovo> sono qui
<cristian_c> nuovo: ok
<nuovo> la prima parte dice di digitare dei comandi
<nuovo> dove li digito
<cristian_c> nuovo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pacio> fatto...il file è corretto
<cristian_c> qui non è scritto da nessuna parte 'avviare il proprio sistema ed effettuare il logjn'
<cristian_c> pacio: ok
<nuovo> cristian
<nuovo> non capisco dove digitare queste cose che ci sono scritte nella guida
<cristian_c> nuovo: ma tu stai leggendo la stessa pagina che ho linkato io?
<nuovo> si
<cristian_c> pacio: esattamente, dove si blocca?
<pacio> quindi non so proprio come fare
<pacio> all'avvio.....
<pacio> infilo la chiavetta accendo e si blocca
<cristian_c> nuovo: ma quelle cose che hai scritto, non ci sono in quella pagina
<pacio> praticamente 5 secondi
<cristian_c> pacio: in che punto?
<nuovo> cri
<pacio> adesso scrivo la stringa che compare
<nuovo> io ho letto tutto quello che mi hai mandato
<nuovo> ma non capisco cosa devo fare aiutami tu
<nuovo> non ci sto capendo niente
<nuovo> aiutami
<nuovo> perché ho già letto tutto
<cristian_c> nuovo: io dico che dovresti leggere quella guida, visto che finora hai dimostrato di non averla neppure aperta
<nuovo> lo lettaaa
<pacio> syslinux 4.07 edd 2013-07-25
<pacio> m_
<nuovo> ma come te lo devo dire
<pacio> evito il copyright
<cristian_c> nuovo: allora, seriamente, in che punto della guida che ho linkato, ti sei bloccato?
<cristian_c> pacio: ok
<pacio> secondo te cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> pacio: il processore è a 64 bit?
<pacio> credo di no
<pacio> 32
<cristian_c> pacio: e quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<nuovo> io mi sono bloccato quando devo digitare sudo gru-install
<pacio> kubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386
<nuovo> sistema predefinito all' avvio
<cristian_c> nuovo: ok
<pacio> anche questo
<pacio> lubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386
<pacio> li ho provati entrambi
<pacio> ma si ferma sempre allo stesso momento
<cristian_c> nuovo: ' Ripristino con accesso diretto al sistema'?
<nuovo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub#predefinito
<cristian_c> nuovo: tu stai leggendo un'altra pagina
<cristian_c> non quella che ti avevo linkato
<nuovo> no vabbè
<cristian_c> ecco perché insistevi
<nuovo> io non ci sto capendo nulla veramente
<nuovo> non so veramente
<nuovo> cosa fare
<cristian_c> nuovo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nuovo> ha 3 ore che scivo
<nuovo> tutte le volte cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> nuovo: non hai neanche aperto la pagina giusta
<nuovo> adesso penso di levare questo ubuntu perché non serve a nulla
<cristian_c> ci credo che giri a vuoto
<nuovo> il supporto tecnico
<cristian_c> nuovo: forse non fa per te, ci hai provato
<nuovo> non 6  stato chiaro perdonami
<cristian_c> l'installazione di un sistema operativo richiede almeno di saper cliccare sui link che vengono forniti in supporto
<nuovo> ma a me mi basterebbe che mi aiutassi tu passo per passo
<cristian_c> nuovo: la guida è passo-passo, per aiuarti passo-passo serve almeno che tu apra la pagina giusta
<cristian_c> e qui non si sta a perdere tempo
<nuovo> cristian ti prego
<nuovo> mi puoi aiutare si o no
<cristian_c> nuovo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> ecco, questa è la guida
<cristian_c> per ripristinare il grub
<nygma> cristian_c, news?
<cristian_c> nygma: ci sto guardando
<nygma> ok grazie
<cristian_c> se nel frattempo nuovo incomincia ad aprire la pagina del wiki, si risparmia tempo
<cristian_c> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201306-13865/
<nygma> tra l'altro c'è qualche app per gestire il touch del display?
<cristian_c> nygma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230005
<cristian_c> nygma: beh, dici che stai utilizzando solo il semplice tap?
<nygma> sì
<cristian_c> nygma: dovrebbe essere una gestione similare a quella del touchpad
<nygma> se scorro il dito sulle pagine invece che scrollare la pagina mi seleziona il testo
<cristian_c> è pur sempre un dispositivo di input e si configura allo stesso modo
<nygma> ma da dove?
<cristian_c> nygma: beh, parli del browser?
<cristian_c> nygma: con due dita cosa accade?
<nygma> parlo gei gesti in generale
<cristian_c> (lo scrolling)
<cristian_c> scrolling a due dita
<nygma> niente
<cristian_c> ok
<nygma> seleziona e basta
<cristian_c> nygma: dovresti entrare nelle impostazioni del browser
<cristian_c> nygma: firefox o chrome?
<cristian_c> o cromium
<cristian_c> *h
<nygma> cristian_c, ma anche qua su xchat non lo fa
<nygma> seleziona tutto quello che tocco
<cristian_c> nygma: digita: xinput list
<cristian_c> !paste | nygma
<ubot-it> nygma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> nygma: bwh, però considera che questa è una distro desktop
<cristian_c> nygma: quindi lo scrolling singolo, generalmente, come su win 10, equivale a un trascinamento, come per esempio spostare un'icona
<cristian_c> in giro per il desktop
<cristian_c> o una finestra, trascinando la barra del titolo
<nygma> i miei gesti equivalgano al click sinistro del mouse
<nygma> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15174998/
<cristian_c> nygma: le temperature come sono?
<cristian_c>   ↳ ELAN Touchscreen                        	id=9	[slave  pointer  (2)]
<cristian_c> nygma: digita: xinput list-props 9
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nygma> le temperature non lo so
<cristian_c> !lm-sensors | nygma
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lm-sensors'
<cristian_c> !lmsensors | nygma
<ubot-it> nygma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<nygma> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15175028/
<cristian_c> nygma: comunque, prima ti ho chiesto quale browser utilizzi su ubuntu
<nygma> firefox
<cristian_c> nygma: bene
<nygma> quello del sistema
<cristian_c> nygma: ci sono due cose da fare per far funzionare lo scrolling a dovere
<cristian_c> nygma: te le spiego in -chat
<nygma> ora faccio un tentativo con ubuntu browser
<nygma> ok grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> nygma: ubuntu browser?
<nygma> non si chiama così ma c'è un altro broswer oltre a firefox qua
<cristian_c> O.o
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-23
<YouNeverKnow> krabador
<eugenio_> ciao, non trovo dove php5 ha impostato la directory Extension. Non è nei file php.in in quanto la direttiva è commentata, sapete dove ubuntu va a prendere la configurazione?
<akis24> !chat | eugenio_
<ubot-it> eugenio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pasolliluca> buongiorno a tutti, non riesco a far andare l'audio del pc via HDMI, Ubuntu 15.10 scheda video Nvidia GForce 9600GS, nelle impostazioni audio è già abilitata l'uscita dell'audio su HDMI. ho provato ad alzare tutti i volumi da alsamixer ma ancora l'audio non si sente, voi sapreste come fare? grazie!
<glpiana> pasolliluca, controlla i volumi digitando alsamixer in un terminale. controlla che non ci sia "MM" sotto i canali (nel qual caso spostati con le frecce e premi "m" per togliere il mute)
<glpiana> pasolliluca, e una cosa che puoi provare a fare è inserire le cuffie (o altre casse) nell'uscita analogiche; a volte sblocca l'audio
<pasolliluca> glpiana però adesso stavo notando che in alsamixer mi vede come scheda "HDA Intel Realtek ALC1000
<glpiana> pasolliluca, premi F6 e seleziona l'hdmi
<pasolliluca> glpiana però adesso stavo notando che in alsamixer mi vede come scheda "HDA Intel Realtek ALC1200" che credo sia quella della MB, e nelle impostazioni di alsa per cambiare scheda non mi da altyre alternative, scusa il mex di prima mi è partito a metà
<glpiana> pasolliluca, intanto attacca qualcosa all'uscita analogica e senti se l'audio esce di lì
<pasolliluca> si si prima al monitor ero collegato con vga + jack per l'audio ed andava tutto, ora con hdmi va solo il video glpiana
<glpiana> pasolliluca, non so perchè alsamixer non veda l'hdmi. se non hai aggiornato il sistema, fallo. altro no dirti
<pasolliluca> glpiana, si ho provato a cambiare i vari driver ma non cambia nulla, il sistema è aggiornato, l'ultimo aggiornamento me lo ha notificato sta mattina
<cecchini> buon giorno a tutti
<carlo> Salve a tutti
<Guest32874> Chiedo aiuto in quanto ho appena installato ubuntu su un pc ma non si avvia
<Guest32874> nell installazione ho scelto cancella disco e installa ubuntu al riavvio il boot non lo trova
<Guest32874> nessuno sa niente
<dodo> salve
<Guest75042> volevo chiedere aiuto
<Guest75042> GRAZIE
<Angel9089o> ho scaricato il dowload appena si scarica cosa devo fare
<Diego84> Buonasera, vorrei sapere come posso creare una penna usb per installare ubuntu su un netbook acer
<Diego84> Grazie
<Carlin0> Diego84, hai windows ?
<Diego84> si
<akis24> !usbwin | Diego84
<ubot-it> Diego84: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Diego84> grazie provo subito
<Diego84> ragazzi ma compatibilità di programmi c'è?
<Carlin0> Diego84, cioè?
<Carlin0> i programmi per win non girano su linux
<akis24> Diego84: in buona parte avrai programmi alternativi che permettono di fare le stesse cose  ma non tutto .. dipende a cosa ti riferisci
<Diego84> nono chiedevo in maniera generica
<Diego84> e non c'è nemmono modo di creare un simulatore windows sotto ubuntu?
<cristian_c> 'la macchina virtuale'
<akis24> Diego84: si installa virtualbox e si usa anche winz in virtuale
<Diego84> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<Diego84> ora sto avviando l'installazione
<Carlin0> ma non ha senso simulare
<akis24> Diego84:  bene facci sapere coem va' alla fine .. io pero' ti consiglierei di prova da live prima
<Diego84> ti spiego per lavoro ho esigenza di alcuni programmi che girano sotto win
<Diego84> però ubuntu è velocissimo
<Carlin0> che programmi ?
<Diego84> e lo sto installando su un secondo portatile
<cristian_c> Diego84: se installi una macchina virtuale
<Carlin0> si ma se virtualizzi la cosa cambia
<Diego84> software di gestione videoproiettori
<Diego84> e videoconferenze
<Diego84> della ricoh
<cristian_c> la leggerezza va, come dire, a farsi benedire
<Diego84> sisi lo so
<Carlin0> Diego84, che cpu ha questo pc ?
<Diego84> ma siccome nn li uso molto
<cristian_c> Diego84: 'appiccia' winz in dual boot
<Diego84> dall'installazione posso partizionare il disco?
<Diego84> è un atom n450
<Diego84> cn 7 gira benissimo
<Diego84> ha 3gb di ram
<Carlin0> diego se è un atom installa lubuntu
<orazio> Come si installa?
<cristian_c> orazio: cosa?
<cristian_c> !caio | orazio
<ubot-it> orazio: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<orazio> scusate
<orazio> ho scaricato lubuntu perchè mi serviva un os leggero
<orazio> e non riesco ad installarlo
<Carlin0> !installazione | orazio
<ubot-it> orazio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> leggi le guide orazio
<orazio> grazie!
<Diego84> rieccomi scusa
<Diego84> ma come posso partizionare il disco?
<Diego84> mi conviene installare prima win?
<Carlin0> diego se è un atom installa lubuntu
<Carlin0> si diego prima win ma ubuntu è troppo pesante per un atom
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Diego84> ok ragazzi ci provo avevo già avviato l'installazione di ubuntu
<Diego84> lo provo e altrimenti seguo sicuramente il vs consiglio
<Carlin0> fai come vuoi Diego84 ma ubuntu li sopra è un chiodo
<biagiobuglione> Buonasera a tutti, ho finalmente installato Ubuntu e mi rimane da configurare la mia chiavetta Wifi Usb adapter Netgear N 300 WNA 3100.  Ho letto varie guide ma non ci sono riuscito .. Qualcuno è  in grado di aiutarmi ? grazie mille
<biagiobuglione> Buonasera a tutti, ho finalmente installato Ubuntu e mi rimane da configurare la mia chiavetta Wifi Usb adapter Netgear N 300 WNA 3100. Ho letto varie guide ma non ci sono riuscito .. Qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi ? grazie mille
<Guest91730> salve!
<Guest91730> ho un pc con un processore amd athlon 64 attualmente ho installato sopra ubuntu 12.04... ogni volta che provo a passare alla versione 14.10 o cmq superiore mi viene sconsigliato...  attualmente uso l'architettura a 32 bit, cambiando a 64 migliorerebbe la situazione?
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: ieri ti ho chiesto di postare il risultato di un comando
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: l'hai digitato?
<cristian_c> Guest91730: chi te l'ha 'sconsigliato'?
<Guest91730> il sistema?
<cristian_c> 'mi viene sconsigliato' <- l'hai scritto tu
<Guest91730> cioè sui soliti aggiornamenti ho provato a cliccare per la versione superiore e invece di istallarmela mi appare un messaggio con scritto "fai cisti che il tuo pc fà cagare", forse ho un pò edulcorato, ma il contenuto  mi sembra quello!
<lusy80> ciao
<Guest91730> ciao!
<lusy80> ho installato ubuntu 14.04, posso ora con gparted dividere il mio hd ???
<cristian_c> Guest91730: seriamente, che pc hai?
<lusy80> hd= 500 gb
<cristian_c> lusy80: quanti sistemi hai sull'hard disk?
<lusy80> ???
<lusy80> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> lusy80: quanti sistemi operativi hai sull'hard disk?
<lusy80> 1 solo ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> lusy80: da libe riduci la partizione di ubuntu
<Guest91730> ho un acer con processore amd athlon 64 120gb di hard disk e qualche hard disk recuperato che funziona coi connettori sata... ho aumentato la ram a4gb( di cui me ne prende solo3,2gb)
<cristian_c> e nello spazio liberato puoi creare una o più partizioni, a seconda della tua comfogurazione
<lusy80> da libe cosa intendi ??
<Guest91730> ah è desktop, se si dice così, non è portatile(portatile=laptop?)
<cristian_c> Guest91730: sinceramente, se il processore è vecchio, prova con xubuntu
<cristian_c> o lubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest91730: li scarichi, masterizzi su dvd, e li provi in live
<cristian_c> lusy80: sorry, da live
<cristian_c> lusy80: utilizzi il supporto d'installazione in sessione di prova
<Guest91730> ho un altro pc portatile in cui ho istallato lubuntu... visto che sono niubbo ti faccio la domanda secca, perchè girando sui forum non ho ben capito...  ma tra ubuntu normale e lubuntu che cambia??? ho capito che è più leggero ma alivello di prestazioni il sistema lubuntu che  svantaggi ha?
<cristian_c> lusy80: considerato che il ridimensionamento può essere effettuato soltanto a partizioni smontate
<cristian_c> e se la partizione in uso è quella di sistema, non la puoi smontare, quindi ti tocca farlo da live
<cristian_c> Guest91730: è una ubuntu più leggera
<Guest91730> ho provato lubuntu su questo pc di cui parlo e non mi apriva firefox... è solo perchè non era installato ed era solo prova?
<cristian_c> Guest91730: le prestazioni non sono dell'os, ma del pc
<cristian_c> Guest91730: logico che se il desktop è più leggero, il pc viaggerà meglio rispetto ad utilizzare un desktop pesantr
<cristian_c> anche se i miracoli non li fa nessuno
<Guest91730> ok... quindi se i lavori, tipo registrazioni che faccio fan cagare è il mio processo che scarenza!
<cristian_c> Guest91730: dovresti contestualizzare il problema di firefox, se non hai il pc in azione, non possiamo dirti niente a riguardo
<Guest91730> bella quindi a livello di programmi supportati, prestazioni nei programmi stessi, non mi cambia nulla vero?
<lusy80> cristian_c, cioe rimetto il dvd di ubunu 14.04
<cristian_c> Guest91730: ripeto, non puoi far correre i 100 metri alla nonna, anche con il desktop più leggero del mondo
<Guest91730> ok grazie cristian_c un salutone! proverò a installare lubuntu se non funge mi farò risentire!
<cristian_c> lusy80: sì, ma selezioni 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> Guest91730: beh, prova in live, preliminarmente
<cristian_c> lusy80: una volta sul desktop, apri gparted, smonti la partizione da ridimensionare e procedi
<lusy80> cristian_c, cd di Ubuntu faccio partire il computer totalmente da quel cd e seleziona la voce"Prova Ubuntu senza minstallare accedi a gparte , smonto la partizione
<cristian_c> lusy80: sì
<cristian_c> !gparted | lusy80
<ubot-it> lusy80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<biagiobuglione> cristian_c perdonami ma ieri si è poi bloccata la connessione internet e non sono più riuscito a far nulla
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<biagiobuglione> cristian_c ecco a te: http://pastebin.com/iZhhsAup
<biagiobuglione> cristian_c è la prima volta che pubblico un pastebin, riesci a vedere?
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: sì
<cristian_c> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0846:9020 NetGear, Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<cristian_c> |__ Port 3: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 480M
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: non c'è il driver
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: quale ubuntu?
<biagiobuglione> Ubuntu 14.10
<biagiobuglione> scusa 14.04 LTS
<KuroTonno> salve
<KuroTonno> volevo chiedervi se esiste un modo per spostare la dock di ubuntu da sinistra alla parte bassa dello schermo :-/
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: ok
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: attualmente no, nella 16.04 dovrebbe esserci questa possibilità
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: ma devi aspettare due mesi circa per il suo rilascio
<KuroTonno> D:
<KuroTonno> è tanto T-T
<biagiobuglione> cristian_c grazie, devo leggere la guida?
<KuroTonno> perché questo tempo così lungo per una funzione così?
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: è un buon punto di partenza
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: a dirla tutta, per anni è stata immodificabile
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: perché la 'barra a sinistra' è un tratto distintivo di unity
<cristian_c> altrimenti esistono altri desktop, più configurabili
<KuroTonno> appunto! ma perché non mettere da subito questa funzione? D: è presente su quasi tutte l'interfacce D:
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: se la metti in alta posizione , diventà già un'altra interfaccia
<KuroTonno> mi trovo bene con quella di ubuntu, percarità è fatta molto bene ma trovo un pò scomoda la barra a sinistra e il fatto di non poterla spostare in alto :-/
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: quindi, considerata la tua richiesta, perché hai scelto unity?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: puoi ottenere lo stesso risultato con altri desktop, il mondo è grane
<cristian_c> grande
<lusy80> ciao
<KuroTonno> non ho scelto unity, ho scelto ubuntu per la sua compatibilità con una grande vasta di programmi e per motivi didattici :-/ se no avrei messo mageia e tanti saluti :-/
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: hai scelto ubuntu con l'interfaccia di default, le altre *buntu ufficiali cambiano solo il tipo di desktop utilizzato
<cristian_c> la scelta c'è
<lusy80> cristian_c, è dieci minuti che il cursore va a destra e a sinistra ( nella pagina applying pending operations ) qualcosa non va ??
<cristian_c> !derivate | KuroTonno
<ubot-it> KuroTonno: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> lusy80: hai ridimensionato o spostato le partizioni?
<cristian_c> lusy80: in ogni caso controlla i 'dettagli'
<lusy80> ho ho ridimensionati
<KuroTonno> scusa non sono stato chiaro, errore mio, il mio prof di informatica ci ha detto di mettere ubuntu classico :-/ sia per la vastità dei programmi sia per la semplicità d'uso ma non credo che mettere un'opzione per spostare la bvarra da sinistra al basso costasse così tanto :-/
<lusy80> cristian_c, ho ridotto da 500 a 150 hd dove c'e ubuntu 14,04 e i rimaneti 300 ho fatto nuova partizione new partition #1
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: beh, mi lasci due perplessità: 1) non ti hanno dato indicazioni in merito al look, che peraltro non fa parte della richiesta didattica, 2) ripeto, le varie *buntu ufficiali cambiano solo il vestito, ma sotto il vestito sono identiche
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: e nessuno credo ti vieti di installare le applicazioni preferite dai repository di ubuntu
<KuroTonno> scusate si era impallato il modem
<cristian_c> lusy80:  e prima quanti GB utilizzava ubuntu?
<lusy80> tutto i 500
<cristian_c> lusy80: intendo occupati, non lo spazio totale della partizione di ubuntu
<lusy80> 12,73 gb
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: beh, mi lasci due perplessità: 1) non ti hanno dato indicazioni in merito al look, che peraltro non fa parte della richiesta didattica, 2) ripeto, le varie *buntu ufficiali cambiano solo il vestito, ma sotto il vestito sono identiche
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: e nessuno credo ti vieti di installare le applicazioni preferite dai repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lusy80: dodici?
<lusy80> cè scritto cosi nel gparted
<KuroTonno> semmai, come mai se installo Plasma 5 e lo utilizzo non mi va più internet? nel senso, installo tutto il pacchetto plasma, faccio log out, seleziono plasma e faccio il login e sia firefox che chromeium mi dicono che non sono connessi a internet :-/
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: beh, in tal caso: 1) è sempre meglio installare una derivata 'pulita' invece che pasticciare con più desktop su un unico sistema, ma è solo un consiglio, 2) purtroppo plasma 5, allo stato attuale non è ancora maturo e possono verificarsi dei bug anche molo fastidiosi
<cristian_c> molto
<cristian_c> lusy80: intendo prima del ridimensionamento
<lusy80> cristian_c, smonto , resize/move riduco a 150 gb, mi rimane la parte unallocated che fare ora ??
<lusy80> faccio new
<KuroTonno> cristian_c: non c'è un modo per risolvere o installare plasma4?
<cristian_c> lusy80: ah, quindi ha finito?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: su kubuntu 14.04 c'è kde 4
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: che funziona benissimo, a detta degli utilizzatori
<KuroTonno> ho la 15.10
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: esistono compromessi da fare
<KuroTonno> se volessi installarlo a parte cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: non so quanto sia possibile, si può fare tutto, ma ci sono dei limiti
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: hai già googlato a riguardo?
<lusy80>  cristian_c, operazione  smonto , resize/move riduco a 150 gb, mi rimane la parte unallocated che fare ora ??
<lusy80> faccio new
<KuroTonno> si, e non ho trovato molto :-/
<KuroTonno> poi non so se sia la mia linea che ha voluto sclerato xD
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: personalmente, sarei stato d'accordo pure io a tenere kde 4 anche su 15.10, finché kde 5 non avesse risolto la maggior parte dei problemi
<cristian_c> ma, c'est la vie
<cristian_c> lusy80: intendo, hai già ridimensionato dunque?
<cristian_c> KuroTonno: che problemi ci sono a usare kubuntu 14.04 o ubuntu 15.10?
<cristian_c> lusy80: se hai ridimensionato, puoi creare una o più partizioni facendo clic su 'new'
<biagiobuglione> cristian_c Cristian, ho seguito la guida passo dopo passo. Nel punto finale dove mi dice di verificare se il driver si è installato correttamente mi dice "invalid driver" (ti allego pastebin)
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: il problema è un altro
<lusy80> non mi fa il ridimensionamento
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: che non hai letto la guida attentamente
<biagiobuglione> http://pastebin.com/QdfLvFaZ
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: il tuo chip non è presente nella lista contenuta nella pagina
<biagiobuglione> Perché?
<cristian_c> e la guida si applica ai chip della lista
<biagiobuglione> No, appunto. Mi rimanda alla pagina Wiki dove tramite l'id mi fa installare
<biagiobuglione> ah ok
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: allora, ndiswrapper potrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: ma c'è un però
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: da quel che so ndiswrapper funziona solo con i driver di xp
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: e solo su installazioni a 32 bit
<lusy80> cristian_c,     /dev/sdc1 461 gib____ resize/move-----ridimensiono a 150 gib e do invio(fleg verde ), si blocca
<biagiobuglione> Io ho un 64 :(
<cristian_c> lusy80: , ma prima ti ho chiesto una cosa
<cristian_c> lusy80: ovvero: prima di ridimensionare, ubuntu quanto spazio occupava sulla partizione da 500 GB
<cristian_c> ?
<lusy80> non mi si ridimensiona
<cristian_c> _prima_ di ridimensionare
<lusy80> size  461---used 12,73----unsed 449
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: credo che potrebbe essere utile: 1) o cambiare adattatore wifi con uno supportato su linux, 2) o provare con un'installazione a 32 bit
<cristian_c> biagiobuglione: personalmente, mi sembra logica la prima
<cristian_c> lusy80: ok, questo prima del tentativo di resize, giusto?
<lusy80> ok
<cristian_c> lusy80: quindi ridurre a 150 non dovrebbe provocare casini
<cristian_c> lusy80: hai guardato nei 'dettagli' mentre lavorava?
<lusy80> c'e cartello rosso
<cristian_c> !image | lusy80
<ubot-it> lusy80: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lusy80> cristian_c, ho fatto questa operazione
<lusy80> cristian_c,  /dev/sdc1 461 gib____ resize/move-----ridimensiono a 150 gib e do invio(fleg verde ),
<cristian_c> lusy80: posta una schermata
<biagiobuglione> cristian_c Finalmente sono riuscito ad installare il driver per la chiavetta..
<biagiobuglione> cristian_c ti chiedo un ultimo aiuto. Nella guida dice questo: Aprire con un editor di testo con i privilegi di amministrazione il file /etc/modules e aggiungere la seguente stringa:
<biagiobuglione> ndiswrapper   .  Dove scrivo la stringa???  Ti allego pastebin di quanto scritto nel file modules
<biagiobuglione> cristian_c http://pastebin.com/zEHG7erD
<Evol> sera!
<Evol> qualcuno può aiutarmi? :)
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Evol
<ubot-it> Evol: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Evol> giustissimo!
<Evol> Ho provato ad installare Steam sul mio Ubuntu 15.10
<Evol> download, installazione pacchetti ecc... tutto ok
<Evol> appena apro steam, non compare nulla
<cristian_c> !steam
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'steam'
<Evol> dove posso trovare il problema? ( ammetto di avere una TOTALE ignoranza delle basi di linux)
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi/Steam
<Evol> già letta
<Evol> ho segtuito anche alcune discussioni sul forum
<Evol> ma nessuna di quelle lette porta lo stesso problema
<Evol> aprendo il monitor di sistema, compare che è effettivamente aperto il programma Steam
<cristian_c> Evol: cioè, non compare neanche la finestra?
<Evol> mi compare come prima schermata
<Evol> di accettare i termini ecc ecc
<cristian_c> Evol: e poi?
<Evol> dopo alcuni secondo compare la schermata di aggiornamento
<Evol> con il "Start Steam"
<Evol> ( per aggiornarlo insomma)
<Evol> ma non compare altro
<Evol> resta lì bello che dorme
<cristian_c> Evol: cioè, questa schermata rimane sul desktop?
<Evol> clicco su "Start Steam", aggiorna, ricompare la stessa schermata e l'unica cosa che posso fare è "Chiudi"
<Evol> dopodiché, aprendo Steam, nulla accade.
<cristian_c> Evol: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Evol: e digita: steam
<Evol> ok
<Evol> steam
<Evol> Running Steam on ubuntu 15.10 64-bit
<Evol> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<Evol> Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0)
<Evol> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<Evol> ehm...
<Evol> mi son dimenticato che non si può incollare
<cristian_c> !paste | Evol
<ubot-it> Evol: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Evol> si ahahhaah
<Evol> per incollarla adesso
<Evol> dovrei incollare il link?
<Evol> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15183729/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Evol: solo questo esce?
<Evol> si
<cristian_c> Evol: e la finestra si è chiusa?
<cristian_c> la finestra di steam
<Evol> l'ho chiusa dato che non è possibile far nulla
<Evol> ora controllo in monitor di sistema
<Evol> tra i background
<Evol> ce ne sono 2
<Evol> li chiudo?
<cristian_c> Evol: ma dopo averla chiusa, non appare niente nel terminale?
<cristian_c> la finestra di steam, imtendo
<Evol> none
<cristian_c> ok
<Evol> ora chiudo quello in background e riprovo
<cristian_c> Evol: 15.10?
<Evol> già...
<Evol> non è ancora aggiornatissimo vero?
<cristian_c> Evol: http://askubuntu.com/questions/613532/help-steam-wont-work-at-all-on-ubuntu-15-04
<Evol> provo a tradurre dammi un minutino :)
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/654566/steam-doesnt-start-libgl-error
<cristian_c> Evol: leggiteli con calma, non avere fretta
<Evol> non sono un asso con l'inglese :D
<Evol> andrò molto lento per capire bene
<Evol> ho appena letto una risposta riguardo al come aggiustare il problema
<Evol> lui ha 15.04 mentre io 15.10
<Evol> ma a quanto pare è identico il problema dato che nulla accade
<Evol> ora leggo a cosa servono i comandi digitati ( spero spieghi)
<Evol> io avevo già fatto l'upgrade del driver mesa
<Evol> ho installato la versione 11
<cristian_c> c'è chi ha risolto e chi no
<Evol> dopo i primi 2 comandi, suggerisce di inserire un terzo comando
<Evol> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<Evol> m'è comparso un testo enorme riguardanti avvertenze eccetera
<Evol> provo ad avviare il programma prima di fare ciò
<cristian_c> Evol: hai provato invece gli altri comandi?
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-24
<barrt> buongiorno
<akis24> giorno barrt
<barrt> ho un quesito da principiante
<barrt> :O
<barrt> a chi posso chiedere?
<akis24> barrt: se riguarda il sistema ubuntu falla pure
<akis24> !chiedi | barrt
<ubot-it> barrt: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<barrt> ah ok non lo sapevo
<barrt> Esiste un modo per accedere a tutti in programmi installati  in ubuntu?
<akis24> barrt:  accedere in che senso se li installi di solito li trovi sul menu'
<barrt> intendevo un menù tipo quello di windows dove sono elencate tutte le applicazioni ed eventualmente eseguirle
<akis24> barrt: usi ubuntu ..xubuntu.. lubuntu ?
<barrt> ubuntu versione 15.10
<akis24> barrt: allora dovresti avere a sinistra se non sbaglio una barra laterale con alcuni dei programmi installati
<barrt> si
<akis24> barrt: se digiti programmi nella barra di ricerca in alto si dovrebbe aprire una finestra con il resto  dei programmi installati
<barrt> si però mi escono risultati non inerenti a ciò che è installato effettivamente nel computer
<akis24> barrt: se sono li è perche' ci sono ma forse tu preferisci qualcosa del genere .. apri il link cliccaci sopra http://prntscr.com/a7aih0
<barrt> si è quello che cercavo :D
<akis24> barrt: allora usa xubuntu ..
<akis24> !derivate | barrt
<ubot-it> barrt: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<barrt> ma xubuntu può essere installato sopra a ubuntu?
<glpiana> !xubuntu | barrt
<ubot-it> barrt: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<barrt> ah ok sto guardando la documentazione in linea
<barrt> grazie mille akis24
<akis24> barrt: figurati di nulla
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la visualizzazione su monitor esterno. quando lo connetto non riesco a fargli impostare in automatico la frequenza e devo sempre reimpostarla a mano, qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<glpiana> lusuhard, potresti usare un programma tipo arandr, ti permette di configurare gli schermi come credi e creare uno script. quindi metti in autoesecuzione lo script all'avvio dell'interfaccia grafica
<lusuhard> glpiana proverò
<lusuhard> grazie
<outpost> salve, vorrei installare il pacchetto .deb relativo a MegaSync senza però aggiungere il loro ppa. E' possibile? Se sì, come?
<Carlin0> !chat outpost
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat outpost'
<Carlin0> !chat | outpost
<ubot-it> outpost: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest25804> ho installato ubuntu 15.04 poi l'ho aggiornato  ma poi ho voluto allegerire   il sistema  con  l'ambiente LXDE poi sono passato a questo ambiente e funziona tutto  fuorchè  i tasti chiudi sessione  e shutdown che non danno segno di vita.  Devo arrestare il computer spegnendo il pulsante  di accensione  del  computer.    Valerio
<Guest25804> ho lasciato un messaggio  20 minuti fa
<Guest25804> mandami una risposta !
<Mr_Pan> Guest25804, chi ti deve mandare una risposta !?
<jester-> Guest25804: va che qui la gente è volontaria e magari ruba tempo al proprio lavoro
<Mr_Pan> Guest25804, se qualcuno vorrà / avrà voglia / ne saprà qualcosa allora ti risponderà
<Guest25804> va bene
<jester-> se non ottieni risposta immediata signifia che nessuno a temp o nessuno dei presenti conosce il problema specifico
<Guest25804> cosa devo fare
<jester-> Guest25804: per spegnere usa il terminale con comando sudo halt  o sudo reboot per riavviare
<jester-> circa i tasti non conosco lxde
<Guest25804> grazie
<jester-> prova con; sudo apt-get install reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> prova con; sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> il secondo
<Carlin0> Guest25804, al 90 % è un problema di compatibilità hardware e magari basta aggiungere qualche comando al grub ... ma non saprei aiutarti
<Guest25804> va bene cosi per intanto, arivederci!
<KuroTonno> salve, arrivo, per la 3^ volta, a chiedervi una info :3
<KuroTonno> perché dopo che ho installato amarok se l'avvio crasha?
<lore0003> posso rimuovere ubuntu dal pc usando il terminale?
<italia23> ciao!
<italia23> ho bisogno di un supporto per ubuntu
<italia23> hello?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | italia23
<ubot-it> italia23: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<italia23> ho bisogno di sapere se esiste un modo per far andare l'audio su pannello frontale e posteriore simultaneamente via jack
<italia23> utilizzo ubuntu studio a livello musicale, e mi sarebbe comodo poter usufruire di entrambe le uscite audio
<italia23> nessuno sa come aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | italia23
<ubot-it> italia23: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Claudiopiccia> salve volevo installare ubuntu 15.10 su una chiavetta usb in modo da poterlo usare senza affiancarlo o sostituirlo a quello attuale che possiedo
<Mr_Pan> !usb | Claudiopiccia
<ubot-it> Claudiopiccia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> !winusb | Claudiopiccia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | Claudiopiccia
<ubot-it> Claudiopiccia: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Claudiopiccia> ok grazie mille!
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-25
<gigirock> ciao a tutti ...
<gigirock> visto i tempi che corrono vorrei creare su una usb una live persistent dove poi con wine installare qualche antivirus windows per poi controllare gli hard disk windows senza dover avviare il sistema operativo
<gigirock> ma mi serve persistent perche' l'antivirus si deve aggiornare praticamente giornalmente
<RoMaNtIcLoVeR> buon gioorno a tutti
<RoMaNtIcLoVeR> :)
<andromeda74> Buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | andromeda74
<ubot-it> andromeda74: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andromeda74> Posso chiedervi aiuto
<andromeda74> ho un problem
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andromeda74> ok grazie
<andromeda74> macchina con installato lubuntu 14.4 lts installato vnc-server ho questo problema non riesco a collegarmi al desktop interfacciandomi con l'utente mi si apre una sessione xfce
<akis24> andromeda74:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/Vnc
<eugenio_> ciao, è possibile fare una lista dei pacchetti installati con indicazione della data d'istallazione?
<glpiana> eugenio_, puoi cercare di estrarre i dati che ti servono dai log di dpkg che trovi sotto /var
<Mircods> Buongiorno
<Carlin0> !ciao | Mircods
<ubot-it> Mircods: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> !caio | Mircods
<ubot-it> Mircods: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<Mircods> Io ho ubuntu 15.10, E avrei bisogno di installare Adobe AIR, ma purtroppo non ci riesco.
<Carlin0> Mircods, è software che hai scaricato dal web ?
<Sergino> ciao a tutti
<Mircods> https://get.adobe.com/air/
<Mr_Pan> c'è scritto che non è più supportato ...
<Carlin0> Mircods, a parte che qui non diamo supporto a software che non arriva dai repo ufficiali come ha detto Mr_Pan ...
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Mircods
<ubot-it> Mircods: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mircods> Ok grazie.
<Sergino> ciriciao a tutti, io avrei una domanda sugli angoli attivi per 1404
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Sergino
<ubot-it> Sergino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sergino> seguendo guide varie li ho attivati installando ubuntu tweak ma funzionano una volta si e due no a seconda dei riavii, ho letto anche che ubuntu tweak non è più supportato, per cui esiste un modo migliore per avere la funzione sempre attiva?
<Carlin0> Sergino, seguire guide varie non è molto consigliabile
<Sergino> mi rendo conto, l'internetto è pieno di opinioni discutibili
<Desty-Nova> cycle
<Mr_Pan> Desty-Nova, ?
<Desty-Nova> Sorry :-)
<Desty-Nova> provavo un paio di comandi
<Mr_Pan> Desty-Nova, non ci sono comandi da provare qui
<Desty-Nova> Tipo / clear
<Desty-Nova> ok, se lo dici tu
<Desty-Nova> :-)
<Desty-Nova> Esiste un modo per vedere cosa viene caricato da Ubuntu appena eseguito il log-in?
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: in che senso?
<cristian_c>  Syntax: /CYCLE channel1, channel2, ...
<cristian_c>  
<cristian_c>  Cycles the given channel(s). This command is equivalent to sending a PART then a JOIN command.
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: a che scopo?
<Desty-Nova> ho notato
<Desty-Nova> che passano diversi secondi dal log-in alla visualizzazione della scrivania
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: inendevo cycle
<Desty-Nova> ops
<Desty-Nova> ho semplicemente sbagliato inserendo quel comando.
<Desty-Nova> cristian_c,  sai dirmi se esiste un modo per vedere cosa viene caricato all'avvio?
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: che devi farci?
<Desty-Nova> capire se magari il rallentamento è dovuto ad un determinato servizio o programma
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: ti basta controllare il monitor di sistema
<Desty-Nova> ok, grazie
<cristian_c> Desty-Nova: ma se tu fossi meno vago, si potrebbe darti un aiuto maggiore
<cristian_c> *ti si
<Desty-Nova> Forse sono vago perché non ho ben chiaro se sia possible velocizzare il ubuntu, nel tempo che impiega a caricare la scrivania, una volta effettuato il log-in, comunque grazie, proverò a controllare i processi attivi tramite monitor di sistema.
<Desty-Nova> :-)
<Eagle2> sera a tutti
<Eagle2> quando avvio ubuntu si blocca e dalla scritta che vedo a schermo, vuole l' hard disk esterno conneso altrimenti non si avvia, non riesco a risolvere il problema, ho provato anche con nautilus in root, in gui dei permessi cambio da root al nome utente dal menu a tendina (di cui faccio il login), ricambia automaticamente in root, come posso risolvere?
<Eagle2> hard disk>proprietà>permessi>proprietario>me
<Eagle2> tutto con sudo nautilus
<cristian_c> Eagle2: forse manca un pezzo alla storia
<Eagle2> quale?
<cristian_c> Eagle2: manca tutto il contesto iniziake
<cristian_c> iniziale
<ReKayo> Buona sera a tutti!
<ReKayo> Avrei bisogno di una mano per installare il nuovo ubuntu.. ho scaricato l'iso.. gli ho dato i permessi read-write e l'ho abilitato
<ReKayo> ad essere eseguito come programma ma purtroppo non riesco ad installarlo ne da USB ne da CD (ho anche vericato che la priorità boot sia corretta)
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, come hai creato la usb / cd   ?
<Mr_Pan> !iso | ReKayo
<ubot-it> ReKayo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ReKayo> premetto che ho già UBUNTU ma una versione vecchia 11.04
<Mr_Pan> !usb | ReKayo
<ubot-it> ReKayo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, devi fare un agigornamento o reinstalli tutto   ?
<ReKayo> vorrei reistallare tutto
<ReKayo> mettendo il nuovo (15 e non mi ricordo)
<ReKayo> vi chiedo scusa per l'imbranaggine..
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, comincia a leggere le guide che ti ho linkato per creare cd e/o usb
<ReKayo> ok provo a guardare l'USB
<ReKayo> ma scusate la 15.10 si può installare tramite USB? nella pagine linkata c'è scritto di no se ho capito bene..
<Eagle2> cristian_c, mi spiego meglio
<cristian_c> !usbwin | ReKayo
<ubot-it> ReKayo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Eagle2> avviando ubuntu si blocca è non può procedere all' avvio totale perchè dice a schermo che vuole hd esterno collegato all' usb, quando l'ho collego si avvia, dopo che si avvia, con sudo nautilus vado su:  hard disk esterno>proprietà>permessi>proprietario>me, in quest' ultima provo a mettere l' utente di cui faccio il login, ma ritorna automaticamente in >me
<ReKayo> io però uso una vecchia versione di Ubuntu funziona lo stesso?
<Eagle2> nel concetto del problema non capisco perchè vuole hd esterno!!!! altrimenti non si avvia
<cristian_c> Eagle2: un qualunque hard diak esterno?
<Eagle2> no solo quel hd
<cristian_c> ReKayo: ho i privati disabilitati
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, in questo moomento sei da ubuntu  ?  che versione  ?  se precedente alla 15.04 puoi seguire la guida linkata in precedenza
<cristian_c> ReKayo: se ti serve supporto, scrivi in canale
<ReKayo> ho la versione 11.04 e non mi da la possibilità di aggiornarsi in automatico
<ReKayo> ok cristian_c tranquillo.. .. sto provando a creare l'usb come scritto dalla guida.. ma già non ho capito come fare una creazione di un disco di avvio USB
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, si un salto troppo grande ... usa la guida usb linkata crea la USB e prova ad installare ..
<ReKayo> tu Mr_Pan potresti darmi un aiuto passo passo? ti posso scrivere in PVT così non intaso il canale?
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, cerca nel menù Creatore dischi USB ... inserisci la USB ... seleziona l'immagine ISO precedentemente scaricata ... avvia l'installazione sull aUSB
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, no ho i privati disabilitati .. si fa tutto in canale
<cristian_c> ReKayo: non siamo un call center
<cristian_c> il supporto si riceve in canale
<ReKayo> io nella 11.04 (tra l'altro in inglese) non la trovo.. sapete come si chiama in inglese?
<ReKayo> ok non sapevo scusate!
<cristian_c> ReKayo: hai l'interfaccia unity?
<cristian_c> Eagle2: ma di quale hard disk parliamo?
<cristian_c> puoi dirci cos'hai fatto prima di trovarti in questa situazione
<cristian_c> o dobbiamo mandarti qualcuno a casa per saperlo??
<ReKayo> non so cos'è.. mi dispiace.. sono mega imbranato.. è la prima volta che installo ubuntu.. cmq l'ho trovata si chiama: Startut Disk Creator
<cristian_c> bene
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, bene
<cristian_c> ReKayo: formatta la usb in fat32
<cristian_c> poi utilizzi l'utility che si è detto
<ReKayo> ok formatattata
<ReKayo> ho selezionato l'iso e fatto make startup disk.. adesso lo sta installando nella chiavetta..
<Mr_Pan> ReKayo, perfetto
<Eagle2> cristian_c, quello esterno http://paste.ubuntu.com/15200924/
<ReKayo> Ok.. adesso che ha finito di copiare riavvio reimpostando nei boot la priorità all'usb..
<cristian_c> ReKayo: esatto
<ReKayo> Ragazzi se non torno fra 5 minuti è perchè ci sono riuscito.. perciò nel dubbio vi ringrazio
<ReKayo> ciau
<jester-> sera
<Eagle2> sera a tutti
<ReKayo> salve a tutti! Purtroppo non riesco ad installare il nuovo UBUNTU. ho completato tutta la procedura per il Live USB ma quando faccio partire il boot da USB mi dice: gfxboot.c32 not a COM32R image
<akis24> ReKayo: come hai creato la usb ? e da che sistema ?
<jester-> ReKayo: con cosa hai fatto la usb
<ReKayo> io ho solo una vecchia versione di ubuntu e ho usato Startup Disk Creator
<ReKayo> ho provato su due chiavette una da 2Gb e una da 4Gb risultato identico
<jester-> ReKayo: potresti rispondere alle domande?
<ReKayo> ho usato Startup Disk Creator per fare l'usb
<jester-> ReKayo: e controllato il sum della iso prima diprocedere?
<jester-> !md5sum | ReKayo
<ubot-it> ReKayo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<ReKayo> credo che sia quello che nella guida venga chiamato: "Creazione Disco avvio usb"
<ReKayo> provo a guardare non so cosa sia.. grazie
<akis24> ReKayo: hai anche windows sul pc ?
<ReKayo> il link non va
<jester-> ReKayo: serve a controllare che la iso scaricata non abbia errori
<jester-> come non, entro a palla
<ReKayo> no purtroppo ho solo ubuntu 11.04 (non mi fa fare l'upgrade dal menù)
<jester-> ReKayo: la 11.04 è morta e sepolta e i relativi server spianati
<ReKayo> infatti sono tagliato fuori.. sto provando ad installare la 15.10 ma non riesco
<akis24> ReKayo:  puoi usare il comando dd da terminale per crearti la usb
<jester-> ReKayo: comincia e controllare il sum della iso se non quaglia la riscarichi
<ReKayo> come si controlla il sum della iso?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jester-> ReKayo: che pc hai?
<ReKayo> un SAMSUNG
<jester-> ReKayo: non è che hai un arnese a 32 bit e scaricato la 64bit
<jester-> si ma con che cpu
<cristian_c> ReKayo: è anziano il pc?
<ReKayo> no no .. è un: R540 - (64b) Intel Core i3 380M
<jester-> ReKayo: nel terminale: getconf LONG_BIT cosa risponde
<ReKayo> ehm.. come si usa il terminale?
<jester-> ReKayo: lo hai ereditato con ubuntu installato?
<jester-> o dopo 5 anni non sai cosa è il terminale
<ReKayo> avevo windows e mi hanno passato questa versione (11.04)
<akis24> ReKayo: guarda sul menu di sistema "terminale " .. ci clicchi e lo apri dovrebbe apparire una finestra nera .. e poi ci scrivi dentro   getconf LONG_BIT  e dai invio  e scrivi qui il numero apparso
<jester-> non ce l'ha un lettore dvd?
<ReKayo> si ho anche provato a fare un ISO con un DVD vuoto.. e .. niente.. mettendolo come boot l'ha saltato
<jester-> eh la iso non si copia tal quale ma si scrive
<jester-> !iso | ReKayo
<ubot-it> ReKayo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ReKayo> il menu di sistema non so nemmeno quale sia.. abbi pazienza.. il sistema operativo è tutto in inglese
<akis24> ReKayo: mai usato il sistema tu giusto ?
<ReKayo> esatto..
<akis24> ReKayo: fatti aiutare da qualhe amico ..  è il mio consiglio
<akis24> c*
<ReKayo> eh credo che alla fine farò così .. perchè non ne vengo più a capo..
<akis24> ReKayo: serve un minimo di conoscenza al limite entrate insieme se avete bisogno di qualche consiglio
<ReKayo> avendo sempre usando windows mi trovo spiazzato
<akis24> ReKayo: puoi mettere entrambi i sistemi  cosi man mano impari a usarlo
<davide96> salve a tutti, ho un problema con il mio pc
<davide96> praticamente ho ubuntu 15.10
<davide96> e non riesco a connttermi a nessuna rete wifi
<davide96> e col cavo si collega solo alla rete di casa
<davide96> cioè le reti wifi non le trova proprio
<davide96> l'unica connessione perennemente presente è 'wired connection 1'
<davide96> come posso risolvere questa situazione?
<jester-> davide96: terminale: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<davide96> network controller (in rosso): qualcomm atheros device 0042 (rev30)
<jester-> davide96: e rfkill list  usa il pastebin
<jester-> le atheros non dovrebbero avere problemi
<davide96> ora ti scrivo tutto
<davide96> infatti perciò sono perplesso
<jester-> !paste | davide96
<ubot-it> davide96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide96> paste.ubuntu.com/15201592/plain/
<jester-> davide96: non in pain text o non lo vedo
<jester-> davide96: iwlist
<davide96> e in che formato
<Mr_Pan> jester-, leva il plain dal link ..
<jester-> pigia paste e basta
<jester-> Mr_Pan: fatto
<jester-> la vede la scheda
<franco> cristian_c Ciao vorrei aggiornarti in relazione al dual boot che non permette di vedere xp del quale parlammo l'altra sera, curiosando tra le cartelle di xp mi sono accorto che non è presente sistem32, penso possa essere quella la causa dell'impossibilità di avviare xp, come se installandolo w10 si premurasse di impedire il riavvio di altri sistemi
<franco>  windows, stessa cosa succedeva installando xp dopo w10, w10 non era più avviabile. Inoltre ho notato che se accendo il pd ed avvio ubuntu i sischi risultano smontati e non possono essere montati dal launcer mentre se avvio w10 e riavvio ubuntu risulta tutto normale, in entrambi i casi nella videata di avvio di ubuntu appare  comunque per meno di 1
<franco> /2 secondo   questo avviso https://imgur.com/5fXQ1fx  schiacciare m non modifica  il successivo stato dei dischi. Se può esserti utile allego qualche informazione http://paste.ubuntu.com/15186470/ cosa può significare l'avviso che appare all'avvio? E la questione dei dischi?
<Carlin0> a franco ...ma ti sembra il modo ?
<franco> puoi spiegarmi?
<cristian_c> franco: beh
<cristian_c> stai  hiedendo supporto a xp
<Mr_Pan> franco, sei entrato a bomba ...
<jester-> franco: prendi fiato
<franco> continuavo un discorso interrotto
<davide96> a jester come devo fare io?
<franco> cristian_c se non puoi fammelo sapere
<jester-> franco: hai piu sistemi wiz o avevi?
<cristian_c> franco: hai provato a invertire ordin di boot nel bios?
<cristian_c> franco: è comunque un modo per aggirare il problema
<franco> cristian_c non ho provato, ma quale sarebbe il problema che verrebbe aggirato prima l'uno o l'altro, poi il riavvio???? cosa  potrebbe impedire il corretto avvio di ubuntu?
<davide96> scusate
<davide96> per il mio problema?
<cristian_c> franco: esempio, ora hai win10 e ubuntu su disco A, ma non appare xp su disco B nel grub, giusto?
<franco> cristian_c giusto, ma se manca sistem32 in xp  non credo possa comunque partire
<jester-> winz mette i files di avvio in una sola partizione di winz, se la formatti non parte piu una sega
<cristian_c> franco: ma avevi detto che prima partiva
<Mr_Pan> canale di supporto ubuntu ....
<cristian_c> franco: se magari metti disco B in cima al boot, magari parte direttamente xp
<cristian_c> invece di grub su disco a
<franco> cristian_c riprendo dal mattone di sopra: ho installato xp in B e funzionava insieme a ubuntu, ho installato w10 in A e xp è sparito penso per il fatto che  l'installazione di w10 ha eliminato sistem32 da xp.   Quindi non hanno mai funzionato contemporaneamente w10 e xp montati su dischi diversi. Comunque ora  penso di rinunciare ad xp in quanto ho
<franco>  trovato versioni dei vecchi programmi che usavo con xp che inaspettatamente funzionano anche in w10. Ora mi resterebbe soltanto il problema di quel messaggio di errore di ubuntu  ed i dischi smontatiti
<franco> cristian_c posso invertire l'ordine di avvio nel grub ma la soluzione mi sembra strana
<cristian_c> franco: se il file stava nella partizione di xp, winz10 non c'entra na mazza credo
<cristian_c> franco: sì, winz 10 dovrebbe avere modalità compatibilità con xp per i programmi
<cristian_c> quando lanci eseguibili programmi
<franco> cristian_c a rigor di logica si, ma con windows non mi meraviglierei più di tanto, comunque abbandoniamo xp e ragioniamo sul messaggio di ubuntu che appare anche quando l'avvio avviene regolarmente???
<cristian_c> franco: comunque, per xo, se il pc ce la fa, puoi installarlo in macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> anche perché xp è abbastanza leggero
<cristian_c> *xp
<franco> cristian_c si, avevo pensato a quella soluzione, ma al momento avrei superato il problema come ho detto sopra
<franco> cristian_c invece per il problema del messaggio di errore di ubuntu e la questione dei dischi?
<cristian_c> franco: dal confronto tra foto e paste, pare che l'unità con quel uuid non sia presente
<cristian_c> franco: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<franco> cristian_c si ho notato non è presente, ma tra le partizioni a parte lo swap e l'estesa ci sono tutte
<franco> cristian_c scusa mi ero distratto  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15201776/
<cristian_c> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<cristian_c> UUID=038e3be1-1ad4-4352-843b-cd955ba39cb7 none            swap    sw              0       0
<cristian_c> franco: era la vecchia swap
<cristian_c> franco: dovresti cancellare queste due righe da /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> franco: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> franco: cancelli le due righe che ho postato, salvi, chiudi
<cristian_c> franco: e dovrebbe andare
<franco> cristian_c  debbo lanciare /etc/fstab ?
<cristian_c> franco: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> franco: copia e incolla il comando
<franco> cristian_c  ora ho capito procedo
<franco> cristian_c  cancello anche la terzultima? http://paste.ubuntu.com/15201865/
<cristian_c> franco: la 12?
<franco> si
<cristian_c> la 12 roguarda la swap attuale
<cristian_c> che non hai cancellato
<cristian_c> franco: quindi non devi toccarla
<cristian_c> visto che la usi
<cristian_c> franco: salva il file
<cristian_c> e chiudi l'editor
<franco> cristian_c partendo dal fondo la 3 e la 4 sono identiche solo sciftate le lascio?
<franco> le 2 sw
<cristian_c> franco: bastava rimuovere le due righe relative alla swap che non c'è più
<cristian_c> # swap was on /dev/sdb6 during installation
<cristian_c> UUID=038e3be1-1ad4-4352-843b-cd955ba39cb7 none            swap    sw              0       0
<cristian_c> franco: non c'è altro da cancellare
<franco> ok salvato riavvio e vedo se c'è il messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> franco: ok
<franco> a tra poco
<franco> cristian_c è cambiato il messaggio di errore, premendo S parte regolarmente tutto https://imgur.com/OttgtHy
<cristian_c> franco: cat /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<franco> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/15201967/
<cristian_c> franco: questo era fstab originale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15201776/
<cristian_c> hai fatto un po' di casino
<cristian_c> franco: hai lasciato una mezza riga
<cristian_c> di quella da cancellare
<cristian_c> franco: la seconda riga delle due postate l'avevi solo mezza cancellata
<cristian_c> franco: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> correggi e riavvia
<franco> un momento che le stampo
<cristian_c> lol
<franco> cristian_c nel pastebin appaiono i numeri delle righe nel terminale e nel gedit /etc/fstab le righe non sono numerate e vanno a capo, ecco la confusione
<cristian_c> franco: in gedit, attiva i numeri di riga
<cristian_c> dalle impostazioni di gedit, si può fare
<franco> trovato
<franco> cristian_c mi sembra corretto, ma perchè si è bloccato il salva? debbo togliere la numerazione?
<franco> https://imgur.com/2PpFq6G
<cristian_c> franco: ma come l'hai aperto gedit?
<franco> si apre da solo con il comando gedit /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> eh, no
<cristian_c> 'franco: sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<caveat-> franco: sudoedit /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> avevo scritto questo
<franco> cristian_c errore   https://imgur.com/LBn5fUv
<cristian_c> franco: noto che hai nuovamente digitato male il comando
<franco> sono ripartito ora correggo
<cristian_c> 'franco: sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<franco> ok
<franco> riavvio
<franco> cristian_c NESSUN ERRORE  grazie e buona notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-26
<cristian_c> franco: notte
<franco> ciao
<davide96> salve a tutti
<davide96> ho un problema con ubuntu 15.10
<davide96> praticamente non si collega più ad internet
<davide96> ne col cavo nel col wifi
<davide96> anzi col wifi non riesce proprio a trovare reti
<davide96> mentre a casa col cavo si collega ad internet
<davide96> come devo fare?
<glpiana> davide96, dici che non si collega col cavo e poi che si collega col cavo. si collega col cavo oppure no?
<davide96> solo a casa
<davide96> poi non si collega con nessun altro cavo
<ExPBoy> ?
<davide96> cioè se lo collego col cavo al modem di casa si collega tranquillamente
<davide96> mentre se provo a collegarmi col cavo da qualsiasi altra parte
<davide96> non va
<davide96> non rileva nemmeno il cavo collegato
<ExPBoy> e dove lo vorresti collegarlo?
<ExPBoy> ops collegare
<davide96> all'univerisità
<ExPBoy> non c'è wifi all'uni?
<davide96> si
<davide96> ma non rileva nemmeno quella
<davide96> eppure ci sono più di 6 reti
<ExPBoy> chiedi a qualcuno che le usa
<ExPBoy> magri serve una password
<ExPBoy> *magari
<davide96> serve
<davide96> la password
<davide96> ma non è questo il problema
<davide96> il problema è che non me le trova proprio le reti
<ExPBoy> davide96, che scheda wifi hai?
<davide96> come si fa a vedere
<davide96> ?
<ExPBoy> davide apri un terminale e digita iwconfig e metti su pastebin
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> che vediamo una cosa
<davide96> non posso usare il link perché il pc sul quale ho il problema non è connesso a internet
<davide96> comunque mi esce scritto
<davide96> enp2s0
<davide96> no wirless extension
<davide96> lo
<davide96> no wirless exstension
<davide96> extension*
<ExPBoy> ecco se non hai lka scheda wifi difficile che ti veda le reti :)
<davide96> ma c'è la scheda wifi
<davide96> perchè avendo anche windows 10
<davide96> riesco a collegarmi tranquillamente
<ExPBoy> allora non è linux compatibile
<ExPBoy> scusa ma ora devo andare
<neramarea> ...buongiorno a tutti... ho un problema con amule adunanza su ubuntu 14.04... in dipendenza dal kernel installato, nel log di adunanza continua ad apparire questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15204538/
<glpiana> neramarea, non c'entra nulla il kernel. c'è qualcosa che non va nel file segnalato dal log
<Lukesky> Buongiorno.Problema wireless su asus F552C.istallazione driver tramite git clone.mi da questi errori che non capisco.scusate le inesattezze.
<Lukesky> qui il paste http://pastebin.com/8tb9vd8j
<Lukesky> chi  mi pu; seguire.grazie
<glpiana> Lukesky, che scheda wireless è?
<Lukesky> MEDIATEC MT7630E
<Lukesky> ho la cartella driver
<Lukesky> con la 14.04 funzionava ora sono sulla 15.10
<Lukesky> in questo asus c era windows8 ora c e solo ubuntu,e a dir il ver la tastiera ora non funziona bene
<Lukesky> ma ora priorit' alla scheda wireless
<glpiana> Lukesky, per cortesia riposta l'errore su  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Lukesky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15204801/
<glpiana> Lukesky, prova con: git clone https://github.com/neurobin/MT7630E/
<Lukesky> ok,provo e pastebin
<Lukesky> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15204836/ ora_
<Lukesky> scusa la tastiera non mi fa il punto interrogativo
<glpiana> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2300107&page=2 Lukesky ultimo post
<Lukesky> ok,provo.grazie.ora provo e ti dico.
<Lukesky> siii.yes yes ies,grazie
<Lukesky> problema wireless risolto
<Lukesky> glpiana grazieee
<Lukesky> ora non oserei chiedere ancora,ma ho la tastiera che non funziona bene.i tasti a destra delle lettere sono sballati
<Lukesky> ad es.questo [ dovrebbe essere e con accento. alt 2 invece delle virgolette  da la chiocciola @,
<Lukesky> le parentesi danno * e cosi via,eccetto i tasti delle lettere qua e un casino.grazie per l attenzione
<glpiana> Lukesky, vai nelle impostazioni di sistema e scegli il layout corretto
<Lukesky> ok,grazie davvero !"£$%&/()=?^ tutto apposto.grazieeee
<SirLoc> Ragazzi scusate posso chiedere info qui per quanto riguarda ubuntu per device?
<glpiana> SirLoc, tu prova a chiedere
<SirLoc> Volevo sapere se i device supportati sono solo quelli descitti o si può provare a installarlo anche su altri...cioè se ci sono delle  limitazioni  hardware
<glpiana> SirLoc, di che device parli?
<SirLoc> tablet samsung
<SirLoc> p3110
<glpiana> SirLoc, prova a vedere qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<SirLoc> grazie
<am81> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con l 'audio, ho appena installato 14.04 e non mi andava, ho installato pavucontrol fatto force-reload di alsa disinstallato e reinstallato pulse audio e niente, ho persino 2 pc uguali e spostando lhard disk dà sempre lo stesso problema, così a naso secondo voi cosa potrebbe essere?
<am81> praticamente quando inserisco il minijack mi dà l'audio per un nano secondo poi muto
<Emanuele1993> Ciao ragazzi
<Emanuele1993> ho un problema all avvio di ubuntu... Inserisco la password e sembra caricarsi però poi mi torna immediatamente alla schermata precedente dove mi chiede di nuovo di reinserire la password
<glpiana> Emanuele1993, avrai il disco pieno. ctrl+alt+f1, fai login testuale e poi dai: sudo apt-get clean
<Emanuele1993> oraticamente  anche se la password e corretta perché me l ha chiesta una settimana fa ed era quella adesso non riesco più ad entrare... C'è qualche modo per entrare senza password? O qualcosa che io possa fare?
<Emanuele1993> Adesso provo ti ringrazio
<Bananeiraz> Salve a tutti!Premetto che sono al primo approccio su linux e ubuntu..posso scrivere qua o c'è una sezione per principianti?
<glpiana> Bananeiraz, se hai bisogno di supporto sei sul canale giusto. per altre cose puoi andare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bananeiraz> Ottimo!
<Bananeiraz> Ho appena installato l'ultima release di ubuntu sul mio vecchio HP Pavillion dv6000.Ho prima fatto il test lanciando linux da chiavetta usb e tutto andava per il meglio.Una volta fatta l'installazione completa sul portatile la grafica è scarsissima e non riesco nemmeno a riconoscere le icone
<Bananeiraz> suppongo sia un problema di driver grafici
<glpiana> Bananeiraz, anzitutto aggiorna il sistema e riavvia. controlla quindi se ti vengono proposti driver aggiuntivi per la scheda video
<Bananeiraz> Non ha aggiornato nulla nè mi ha richiesto eventuali aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Bananeiraz, aggiornalo tu. trovi il programma nella dash
<ics> yttyfdgc
<ics> Abbiamo un probblema con il famossissimo Minecraft
<ics> Si avvia e si formatta il pc
<ics> Perchè??
<glpiana> !chat | ics
<ubot-it> ics: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doom_> salve uso ubuntu gnome 14.04.3 64 bit su un laptop ,mi ha segnalato questo errore tracker-miner-fs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()
<doom_> e mi ha reindirizzato al sito di segnalazione bug
<doom_> questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+filebug/adc1abdc-dc94-11e5-92f5-d485646cd9a4?field.title=tracker-miner-fs%20crashed%20with%20SIGSEGV%20in%20g_type_check_instance_is_a%28%29
<doom_> ma non so che fare ora
<glpiana> doom_, se vuoi procedere alla segnalazione del bug e non hai un account per quella pagina, metti la spunta alla voce corrispondente e procedi
<doom_> <glpiana - ho un account su ubuntu one e ci sono entrato
<glpiana> doom_, ok. di solito prima di segnalare un bug, si fa una ricerca su launchpad e ci si accoda se il bug è già stato segnalato. comunque la gestione dei bug esula dagli argomenti di questo canale
<doom_> glpiana- si quel tipo di bug e stato gia segnalato da altri utenti e che non ci capisco tanto dal lounchpad
<glpiana> doom_, numero del bug?
<doom_> <glpiana- non capisco che vuol dire numero del bug?
<doom_> mi segnala questo :tracker-miner-fs crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()
<glpiana> doom_, se il bug è stato segnalato, gli è stato dato un numero. se vuoi che gli si dia un'occhiata per dirti se c'è qualcosa da fare devi darci un riferimento
<doom_> glpiana_ ce ne sono tanti segnalati  il primo e questo ​ 	#1387217 ma non e la stessa distro mia
<glpiana> doom_, che distro hai?
<doom_> ubuntu gnome 14.04
<glpiana> doom_, c'è poco da fare. aspetta che si risolva con gli aggiornamenti. non penso comunque che tu abbia problemi per quel messaggio, se non il messaggio stesso al login
<doom_> glpiana _  grazie  ciao
<francesco__> Salve
<francesco_> Buonasera a tutti
<Stefan> Buonasera
<Stefan> Mi potete dare un consiglio_
<Stefan> _
<giak> aiuto !!! ho fatto aggiornamento da xubuntu 14 a 15-10 mi chiede di fare il login - che cosa fare non so
<Stefan> c'è nessuno?
<giak> ci sono io giak
<Stefan> ciao giak
<Stefan> mi puoi dare un consiglio su un dualboot?
<giak> ma sono imbranato non so prprio come aiutarti
<cristian_c> !tizio | Stefan
<ubot-it> Stefan: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<Stefan> ho capito ;)
<Stefan> scusa cristian_c
<cristian_c> giak: hai installato tu l'os?
<giak> ho scaricato aggiornamento
<cristian_c> giak: cioè?
<giak> mi era uscito avviso che potevo aggiornare e passare a 15.10
<giak> ho dato installa ed è iniziata installazione
<cristian_c> giak: e ti ha chiesto quindi una 'assword
<cristian_c> password
<giak> siiii
<cristian_c> per eseguire l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> giak: ed è quella la password con il quale eseguire il login.
<giak> la inserisco ma mi dice che il login è errato
<cristian_c> giak: e la username?
<giak> mai usata
<cristian_c> giak: beh, è giunto il momento
<cristian_c> anche perché la schermata già fornisce il nome utente
<cristian_c> giak: puoi postare una schermata?
<giak> quando facevo aggiornamenti digitavo solo la password e tutto filava liscio
<cristian_c> 'password per utente xyz'
<giak> la schermata che esce mi chiede di fare il login
<giak> batto invio mi chide password
<cristian_c> 'giak: puoi postare una schermata?'
<cristian_c> vl. 2
<Stefan> now i'm here
<giak> sono su xp devo uscire e riaccendere provo per ora grazie
<Stefan> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Stefan
<ubot-it> Stefan: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Stefan> hahah
<Stefan> Vorrei avere due sistemi operativi nel mio computer.
<Stefan> Ho letto su internet che esistono programmi che fanno tutto, però non so dove orientarmi, cosa mi consigliate?
<Stefan> Vorrei windows (che utilizzerà la famiglia) e ubuntu (o forse mint?) per lavorare con la programmazione.
<cristian_c> Stefan: 'programmi che fanno tutto'
<cristian_c> Stefan: se intendi il partizionamento del disco, puoi farlo anche da supporto live
<Stefan> nel senso che partizionano e installano automaticaemente
<cristian_c> Stefan: nell'installer di ubuntu ci sono opzioni per il dual boot solitamente
<cristian_c> Stefan: ma comunque, l'hai già provato sul pc?
<Stefan> allora faccio tutto manualmente
<Stefan> grazie
<Stefan> buona serata
<Guest94103> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi a cancellare il virus Win32.Tipa Cryp trovato da avast su un file boot vmlinuz 4.2.0 16 generic _ ho appena istallato Mate oggi per la prima volta !
<Guest94103> Avast non riesce ad eliminarlo ...
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<nygma> sera
<LucaR> Ciao a tutti. Domanda sempoe veloce. Sto per installare ubuntu sul mio pc. Vorrei poi inserire adobe premier pro cc....è possibile?
<Galeb62> TOSHIBA Satellite A600-11M installato ubuntu 15.4 non riconosce CD/DVD
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-27
<Moreno> ciao a tutti
<Moreno> richiedevo info in merito ubuntu
<Moreno> non rispondete tutti insieme
<nygma> buongiorno
<lupusnubilus> nygma buongiorno
<nygma> giorno lupusnubilus :)
<bandio> buongiorno
<akis24> !ciao | bandio
<ubot-it> bandio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bandio> grazie
<bandio> mi servirebbe una guida per principianti per rsnapshot qualcuna sa dove trovarla
<akis24> bandio:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Rsnapshot
<bandio> grazie ... già letta
<bandio> probabilmente  il mio errore non è in rsnapshot
<lupusnubilus> essendo impossibile valutare le capacità di una persona tramite chat, se la guida ufficiale non ti basta
<lupusnubilus> ti consiglio di googlare a manetta
<akis24> !chat | bandio
<ubot-it> bandio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bandio> ok scusate
<Pier> salve
<Guest74167> vorrei chiedere gentilmente un informazione
<akis24> !chiedi | Guest74167
<ubot-it> Guest74167: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest74167> va benissimo, grazie mille. In pratica ieri ho installato Ubuntu 15.10 versione 32 bit e quando effettuo il login, inserendo la password il sistema si blocca e non funziona nessun comando e sono costretto a riavviare. Ci sarebbe qualche soluzione in merito per poter risolvere?
<akis24> Guest74167: quando scrivi la password rispetta minuscolo maiuscolo ecc
<Guest74167> si ho rispettato correttamente i caratteri, il login viene effettuato correttamente, il problema si presenta dopo quando accedo e non va nessun canale
<akis24> Guest74167:  ma ti appare il desktop o no ?
<Guest74167> si il desktop mi appare, l'unico problema che non funziona alcun comando
<akis24> Guest74167: ubuntu con unity o altra versione ?
<Guest74167> è l'ultima 15.10
<akis24> Guest74167:  sul desktop hai la barra laterlae con applicazioni ?
<akis24> laterale*
<Guest74167> sisi esatto
<akis24> Guest74167: su che pc hai installa to cpu ? rma ? scheda video ?
<akis24> ram*
<Guest74167> sulla ram
<akis24> Guest74167: pc recente o risale a parecchi anni ?
<Guest74167> è un pc del 2007, con un intel pentium 4, una scheda madre asus
<Guest74167> e 2 gb di ram
<akis24> Guest74167: ubuntu su un pc del genere nno ci gira assolutamente al massimo puoi installarci xubuntu o lubuntu
<Guest74167> il modello della scheda madre è la seguente: asus p5vd2 mx
<akis24> Guest74167: ti ho risposto gia'.. leggi sopra
<akis24> Guest74167: ubuntu ormai richiede parecchie risorse e quel pc non le ha troppo datato .. mettici qualcosa di leggero ..xubuntu  o lubuntu ancora piu' leggera
<Guest74167> si ho visto, quindi anche con la versione a 32 bit non gira? perchè avevo sentito che questo problema al login si era già presentato per diversi utenti
<akis24> Guest74167:  scaricati la 32 bit di xubuntu o lubuntu di sicuro andra' meglio
<Guest74167> ho trovato proprio in questo momento un video trasmesso su youtube, in cui spiega come risolvere il problema al login di questo crash del sistema
<Guest74167> lei mi consiglia di eseguire ciò, reinstallando il sistema, o di procedere come detto pocanzi da lei?
<akis24> Guest74167:  puoi usare il mio nick .. non serve il lei :)
<Guest74167> va benissimo XD
<akis24> Guest74167:  si te lo consiglio in ogni caso ..
<Guest74167> akis, in privato posso linkare il video di youtube? almeno per vedere cosa ne pensi
<akis24> Guest74167:  no ti posto un link io se proprio vuoi provarci ..
<akis24> !password | Guest74167
<ubot-it> Guest74167: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Guest74167> ho visto, l'unica cosa è che non ho dimenticato la password, perchè riesco ad accedere senza problemi al sistema con la seguente visualizzazione del desktop e la barra laterale delle applicazioni, con l'impossibilità di utilizzare comandi
<akis24> Guest74167:  il sistema stenta a reagire su quel pc .. te lo ripeto ancora ..
<pernazzo> C'è qualcuno?
<lupusnubilus> esponi il tuo problema e vediamo che si può fare
<pernazzo> ah ok,intanto buongiorno.Io avrei un problema.Avendo un netbook con prestazioni piuttosto basse,per renderlo pi
<lupusnubilus> sai quanta ram hai a disposizione?
<lupusnubilus> comunque buongiorno :)
<pernazzo> renderlo più veloce oggi ho deciso di installare lubuntu.Solo che saranno 15 minuti che l'installazione è bloccata su "grub-install/dev/sdb,non mi da nessun messaggio di errore,solo che non va avanti...Ps:Ho 1 gb di ram
<lupusnubilus> per installare hai usato un cd/dvd?
<pernazzo> Ho usato una chiavetta e unebbotin
<lupusnubilus> giusto per farla semplice hai un pc con windows?
<pernazzo> Bè avevo,fino a mezz'ora fa,ora non ho nè lubuntu ne windows...
<nicolac> Ciao ragazzi  dopo un po' di minuti la connessione non carica pià pagine in pratica è instabile
<lupusnubilus> nicolac hai provato a fare un speed test
<nicolac> ho Ubuntu 15 10
<lupusnubilus> che valori ti da
<lupusnubilus> pernazzo quando è partita la prima schermata di installazione
<lupusnubilus> c'erano opzioni tipo installa lubuntu, prova lubuntu, memtest ecc?
<lupusnubilus> controlla difetti disco ecc ?
<pernazzo> se parliamo della stessa schermata,era in inglese ed ho scelto prova lubuntu senza installarlo..e ora lo sto installando dal desktop
<Carlin0> !usbwwin | pernazzo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbwwin'
<Carlin0> !usbwin | pernazzo
<ubot-it> pernazzo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> usa questo per fare la chiavetta pernazzo
<lupusnubilus> Carlin0 ho pensato la stessa cosa ma ha già brasato windows
<pernazzo> bè posso usare un altro pc
<Carlin0> bravo pernazzo !
<pernazzo> cioè questo da dove sto scrivendo
<lupusnubilus> e dillo subito ! ahahaha
<lupusnubilus> scarica il programa che ti ha detto
<lupusnubilus> portati la iso su windows
<pernazzo> ecco ragazzi ora si è bloccata l'installazione
<pernazzo> e mi riporta l'errore che ho trovato su internet
<pernazzo> cioè esecuzione di groub ecc non riuscita
<pernazzo> errore fatale
<pernazzo> ora provo con il programma vostro e vi faccio sapere se ancora ci siete
<pernazzo> grazie ancora
<lupusnubilus> io farei la controprava al posta di usare unetbootin come si scrive
<lupusnubilus> di farlo da windows
<lupusnubilus> quando apri il programma nella lista delle distro scegli lubuntu
<lupusnubilus> poi dovrai digli il percorso dove si il file iso
<lupusnubilus> selezionare la partizione della tua chiavetta
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<pernazzo> scusami ma adesso mi sta chiedendo dove installare il bootloader
<lupusnubilus> stai attendo a selezionare la partizione della chiaveta controlla prima, in esplora risorse, computer come si chiama
<pernazzo> annullo tutto o provo a continuare?
<Carlin0> prova
<Carlin0> pernazzo, hai uefi ?
<pernazzo> non so cosa sia uefi,però mi chiede  "scegliere un nuovo device in cui installare il bootloader" oppure continuare senza un bootloader o annullare l'installazione
<Carlin0> pernazzo, quanti anni ha il pc ?
<lupusnubilus> non c'è l'opzione per selezionare /dev/sda
<pernazzo> si c'è
<lupusnubilus> seleziona quella
<pernazzo> sotto scegliere un nuovo device in cui installare
<pernazzo> no aspetta scusami
<pernazzo> qui c'è dev/sdb
<lupusnubilus> Carlin0 se continua a mostrargli errori, io sospetteri che il disco potrebbe essere danneggiato
<pernazzo> o dev/sdb1
<Carlin0> pernazzo, quanti anni ha il pc ?
<pernazzo> io l'ho comprato 3 anni fa ma non so quando è uscito
<Carlin0> che win aveva installato ?
<pernazzo> 7 starter
<Carlin0> pernazzo, io farei la chiavetta col programma che ti abbiamo indicato e rifarei tutto da capo
<pernazzo> okok faccio subito
<Carlin0> pernazzo, che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<pernazzo> grazie ancora
<Carlin0> pernazzo, non fare le cose di fretta
<pernazzo> no no
<Carlin0> rispondi alle domande
<pernazzo> perchè ti sembra che io le faccia di fretta?
<Carlin0> pernazzo, che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<pernazzo> 1 gb di ram
<pernazzo> e cpu ora glielo dico
<lupusnubilus> Carlin0 è un eeepc sicuro
<lupusnubilus> lenti da farti impazzire
<pernazzo> intel atom 1,60ghz
<Carlin0> pernazzo, su un atom ubuntu è troppo pesante
<Carlin0> installa lubuntu
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | md5: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<pernazzo> e io quello sto installando
<Carlin0> ah ok ...
<pernazzo> eheheh
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<pernazzo> allora vado con universal USB?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> crea la chiavetta con quello
<lupusnubilus> assicurati anche di spuntare l'opzione di formattare
<pernazzo> dove devo spuntare l'opzione'
<pernazzo> ?
<lupusnubilus> dal programma universal usb installer
<pernazzo> per ora non la vedo
<lupusnubilus> nel caso fallo esplora risorse, insomma dove vedi la cartella C: D: ecc
<pernazzo> ah dici formattare la chiavetta?
<lupusnubilus> una volta individuato se la tua chiavetta è per esempio F: fai pulsante destro formatta
<lupusnubilus> *se è la tua chiavetta
<pernazzo> no ho trovato il pulsante direttamente dal programma
<pernazzo> faccio da lì,è uguale no?
<lupusnubilus> si
<lupusnubilus> basta che non formati C:
<lupusnubilus> NON formatti C:
<pernazzo> ehheeh sono scarso ma non così tanto
<pernazzo> cmq poi sotto c'è una barra
<pernazzo> che mi chiede in inglese di impostare
<pernazzo> la grandezza file
<lupusnubilus> lascia il suo valore massimo
<lupusnubilus> fat32
<lupusnubilus> e spuntanto solo formattazione veloce
<pernazzo> metto il massimo però
<pernazzo> non era default
<pernazzo> di default era 0
<pernazzo> cmq ho messo 4 gb
<lupusnubilus> si metti 4gb
<pernazzo> è normale che ci stia mettendo così tanto?
<pernazzo> Ha finito!
<cristian_c> pernazzo: benw
<cristian_c> bene
<totino> Ciao! stavo cercando di velocizzare un po' ubuntu su un lenovo g50-45 e ho utilizzato una guida che mi faceva aggiornare dei driver, il problema è che quando ho riavviato sul desktop le icone sono enormi e lo schermo "si muove"
<lupusnubilus> hai provato a modificare la risoluzione del monitor?
<totino> si ma sono già al massimo, provato anche ad utilizzare i driver precedenti andando in driver aggiuntivi ma nulla
<lupusnubilus> la scheda grafica che hai tu è una ati?
<totino> direi di sì, ma prima funzionava abbastanza bene. Poi provando a renderla più veloce è successo il patratrac
<lupusnubilus> ma in cosa lo notavi lento
<lupusnubilus> lo usavi anche giocare?
<totino> no, caricando siti con molte foto e video
<lupusnubilus> che browser usavi firefox o chrome?
<totino> firefox
<lupusnubilus> su youtube i video in full hd ti scattavano?
<totino> adesso mi accontenterei di tornare indietro, anche perchè ci lavoro
<totino> i video funzionavano bene mi pare
<lupusnubilus> per aggiornare i driver, hai usato la schermata grafica che si chiama tipo driver aggiuntivi?
<totino> no, il terminale seguendo una guida
<lupusnubilus> la schermata grafica che ti consiglia i driver hai presente qual'è?
<totino> quella dei driver proprietari?
<lupusnubilus> si esatto
<lupusnubilus> prova ad aprirla
<totino> fatto, ci sono 3 driver ( xorg - amd normale e amd updates )ma ho provato tutti e 3 e non cambia nulla
<lupusnubilus> precedentemente avevi già provato?
<totino> no solo adesso dopo il pasticcio
<lupusnubilus> nel senso hai già provato tutte e 3 l'opzioni e poi riavviato ogni volta, e la situazione non è cambiata?
<totino> esatto
<lupusnubilus> hai ancora il link di quella guida?
<lupusnubilus> ti ricordi se ti ha fatto aggiungere dei ppa?
<totino> la cerco
<lupusnubilus> ok grazie
<totino> mi ha fatto aggiungere ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<lupusnubilus> il link della guida?
<totino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1386721
<totino> ho fatto solo questo
<totino> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<totino> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<totino> sudo apt-get update
<totino> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lupusnubilus> mi verrebbe da dire di rimuovere quel ppa e di nuovo aggiornare, ma potrebbe succedere un disastro
<totino> ci provo tanto ho appena fatto un backup su DVD e ho scaricato l'ultimo versione di Ubuntu
<totino> grazie per il momento
<lupusnubilus> allora se non hai nulla da perdere rimuovi quel ppa
<lupusnubilus> poi dai apt get update
<lupusnubilus> apt-get update
<lupusnubilus> poi apt-upgrade
<totino> ok, provo, sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<lupusnubilus> e apt-dist-upgrade
<lupusnubilus> apt-get dist-upgrade
<totino> dice che non c'è nulla da scaricare
<lupusnubilus> apt-get autoremove
<Carlin0> totino, no diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Ivan^^> Salve: ho scaricato dal sito l'immagine di ubutu 15.10, con che programmi la posso scrivere? brasero funziona?
<akis24> Ivan^^: se devi scrivere dvd si ovvio  scrivila come file immagine
<akis24> !iso | Ivan^^
<ubot-it> Ivan^^: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Ivan^^> caduto: avevo fatto partire la masterizzazione ma poi aprendo il link che mi avete incollato (ho ora ubuntu14) si è bloccato tutto il pc e penso anche la  masterizzazione dato che ora non vede il dvd semi vergine che risulta da questo aborto indesiderato.. è salvabile o lo butto?
<akis24> Ivan^^: non sappiamo se era partita la scrittura al limite se hai winz anche fallo da li ..
<lupusnubilus> io avevo avuto problemi a masterizzare con brasero, usavo k3b su linux
<Ivan^^> grazie lupus lo scarico e per il prossimo dvd uso quello
<ciccio> perche non riesco a scaricare
<Scannachiappolo> Sera, sto installando ubuntu 15.10. Mi consigliate di selezionare "cifra l installazione per una maggiore sicurezzA" e l uso di lvm per le partizioni?
<omegamicron> Sinceramente, se non hai particolari esigenze di sicurezza non serve.Io non l'ho mai fatta, poi per le altre cose sulla sicurezza basterà impostare una buona password per l'utente.
<omegamicron> la configurazione dell' utente e delle altre cose le troverai più avanti nell' installer
<Scannachiappolo> E per le partizioni? È piu semplice e immediato con o senza lvm?
<omegamicron> penso senza, ma ripeto io non l'ho mai fatta su una installazione di ubuntu e comunque per l'utente medio non credo serva
<Scannachiappolo> Grazie
<Scannachiappolo> Darmi dell utente medio lo considero un elogio: sono nettamente sotto la media!
<omegamicron> prego
<omegamicron> siamo tutti stati newbie una volta
<scannachiappolo> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 15.10. volevo sapere come posso installare nell'ordine 1) google chrome 2) skype 3) cacaoweb (una cosa preziosissima per lo streaming, sul 14 mi avevate aiutato) 4)se si possono trovare l'equivalente dei driver per una stampante\scanner epson wf-2510 grazie a chi può
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  nell'ordine  chrome lo scarichi da sito di google skipe lo trovi nei repo ufficiali abiltando i repo partner cacaoweb non saprei ...i driver vanno cercati sul sito della epson ovviamente
<scannachiappolo> ma senza fare nulla da terminale? perchè finora sul 14 queste cose le avevo installate con consigli presi qui e nessuna esclusa richiedeva dei comandi su terminale....
<akis24> scannachiappolo: i comadi da terminale a volte servono ..comunque per skype e chrome esistono i pacchetti deb  quindi non usi il terminale skype ti ripeto è presente nei repo uffciali ti basta usare synaptic il gestore dei pacchetti
<akis24> comandi*
<scannachiappolo> sul 14 non funzionava ma provo. grazie!
<akis24> di nulla
<Carlin0> scannachiappolo, hai la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<scannachiappolo> 64
<Carlin0> avrai problemi con skype allora perchè è solo  a 32
<scannachiappolo> funzionerà male o non funzionerà?
<scannachiappolo> se ho 32 o 64 dipende dalla versione di ubuntu 15.10 che ho installato, giusto?
<akis24> giusto
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  niente pvt dialo tranquillamente in canale
<akis24> dialoga*
<scannachiappolo> cosa sono i pacchetti deb e dove li trovo?
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  a usare gogol no eh .. https://www.google.it/chrome/browser/desktop/
<scannachiappolo> la distribuzione da scegliere per skype è ubuntu12.04 ? sembra la più simile al mio 15.10.. altrimenti c è un debian 7
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: lammultiarch
<cristian_c> la multiarch
<scannachiappolo> cosa è?
<akis24> scannachiappolo: 12.04 multiarch scarica
<scannachiappolo> fatto: lo apro da scaricati con un semplice doppio click o c'è qualcosa in più da fare?
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  cliccaci col destro del mouse e dalla finestra che si apre  " installa con gdebi "
<cristian_c> 'installatore pacchetto'
<scannachiappolo> c è solo apri con ubuntu soft center
<scannachiappolo> e apri con e l'elenco programmi
<scannachiappolo> dove risulta solamente il gestore di archivi
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: allora non hai gdebi installato
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: installiamo da terminale
<cristian_c> apri un terminale
<scannachiappolo> fatto
<akis24> scannachiappolo:terminale sudo apt install gdebi
<akis24> sorry cristian_c
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: uname -m
<scannachiappolo> quale faccio per prima ? uname o sudo?
<akis24> segui cristian_c  scannachiappolo
<cristian_c> uname -m non fa danni
<scannachiappolo> uname -m fatto
<cristian_c> che esce?
<scannachiappolo> x86_64
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: lanciato il comando?
<scannachiappolo> mi ha chiesto la pass
<cristian_c> digitala, anche se non la vedi
<scannachiappolo> e poi di nuovo riga pronta del terminale non è uscito nulla
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: il risultato incollalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | scannachiappolo
<ubot-it> scannachiappolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scannachiappolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15221064/
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: bene
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: il risultato incollalo su pastebin
<scannachiappolo> mi chiede se continuare
<scannachiappolo> dico si
<cristian_c> sì
<scannachiappolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15221151/
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: ora chiudi pure il terminake
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: apri Scaricati
<cristian_c> e fai clic destro sul pacchetto .deb di skype
<cristian_c> il multiarch, intendo
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: nel menù, seleziona Apri con -> gdebi
<cristian_c> o 'installatore pacchetto'
<akis24> pernazzo2: controlla md5sum della iso scaricata
<akis24> !md5sum | pernazzo2
<ubot-it> pernazzo2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<scannachiappolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15221493/
<scannachiappolo> fatto
<pernazzo2> scusate non ci capisco nulla di queste cose perdonatemi
<pernazzo2> non so cosa sia
<pernazzo2> md5sum
<akis24> se leggi pernazzo2  magari lo capisci in fondo è semplice  md5sum momeisoubunttu da terminale e ti restituisce una serie di numeri e lettere
<akis24> scannachiappolo: riavvia il sistema e rientra qui
<scannachiappolo> ok
<scannachiappolo> grazie della pazienza penso di essere l'utente più nehandertal che abbia mai solcato la pubblica di questa chat
<scannachiappolo> a dop
<akis24> tranquillo scannachiappolo  riavvia
<pernazzo2> no akis veramente non ho mai usato lubuntu ho sempre usato windows,per me non è facile capire.Ho provato a leggere ma quando su 5 parole ce ne sono 3 che non capisci è difficile capire ciò che è scritto.
<pernazzo2> comunque allora vado su terminal e scrivo quella stringa lì
<pernazzo2> no such file or directory
<akis24> pernazzo2: apri il terminale nella cartella dove si trova il file.iso scaricato e dai md5sum nomefileiso   ti restituisce una serie di lettere e numeri  poi confrontiamo se sono corretti ..
<pernazzo2> ah ok allora non avevo capito nulla
<pernazzo2> io ho scritto nomeiso nel terminal hahaha
<akis24> eh ..
<pernazzo2> allora apro il terminal
<pernazzo2> e fino qui ci sono
<akis24> pernazzo2:  copia qui il nome del file esatto anche
<pernazzo2> la prego di avere pazienza
<pernazzo2> io ho aperto LXTERMINAL
<pernazzo2> e ho tutta la schermata nera
<pernazzo2> e fino qua ci sono
<pernazzo2> poi devo andare nella chiavetta?
<akis24> pernazzo2:  avrai scaricato il file .iso ? oppure lo hai eliminato ?
<pernazzo2> no io il file iso ce l'ho in un altro computer
<pernazzo2> poi l'ho messo nella chiavetta
<pernazzo2> cmq è l'iso di lubuntu
<pernazzo2> lts
<akis24> pernazzo2: controllalo li allora per vedere se è integro
<akis24> versione 32 o 64 bit ?
<pernazzo2> 32
<pernazzo2> non posso controllarlo
<pernazzo2> ma ho scaricato
<pernazzo2> sia quello normale
<pernazzo2> sia quello lts
<pernazzo2> ed è da oggi che smadonno
<pernazzo2> non credo assolutamente
<pernazzo2> sia un problema di file corrotto
<akis24> pernazzo2: bon se lo credi risolvi da solo ..
<pernazzo2> ma perchè mi risponde così scusi?
<pernazzo2> le sto dicendo che è un giorno intero che smadonno
<akis24> perche' non faccio il veggente mi baso su quello che rispondi
<scannachiappolo> sono tornato. provo a fare tasto destro su skype e vedo cosa viene fuori e riferisco
<pernazzo2> e allora le rispondo che il file non è corrotto
<pernazzo2> glielo garantisco
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  bene
<scannachiappolo> quale dovrei usare?
<akis24> installatore pacchetto gdebi
<akis24> pernazzo2:  spiacente senza nessun dato certo non saprei aiutarti ..
<scannachiappolo> trovato
<scannachiappolo> vado!!
<pernazzo2> Ma lei è proprio un cafone,è come se io andassi dal meccanico con un problema alla frizione e quello mi chiedesse se quando ho comprato la macchina aveva problemi al cambio.Cercando su internet si trovano migliaia di con questo problema e lei mi chiede se il file è corrotto?Comunque grazie del tempo perso,le auguro di trovare qualcuno disponibile c
<pernazzo2> ome lei,quando avrà un problema.Buon proseguimento.
<scannachiappolo> skype fatto! per installare cacaoweb uso lo stesso metodo? tasto destro ecc?
<scannachiappolo> http://cacaoweb.org/it# è il sito su cui c è già il file per linux
<akis24> scannachiappolo: cacaweb non e presente nei repo ufficiali e non non supportiamo programmi non ufficiali
<scannachiappolo> l'altra volta mi hanno detto la stessa cosa, indirizzandomi in un'altra stanza..allorchè la stessa persona che mi aveva reindirizzato rispose alla mia domanda nella sede opportuna.. :S si può seguire lo stesso procedimento?
<akis24> scannachiappolo: puoi usare lo stesso comando per pacchetti .deb non altri programmi  da sorgenti ecc
<akis24> scannachiappolo: gdebi ti permette di controllare prima se è possibile installarli oppure ti avvisa se ci sono problemi ..
<akis24> scannachiappolo:  io vado è tardi buon serata
<akis24> a*
<scannachiappolo> e per installare quello cacao cosa devo premere o terminaleggiare?
<scannachiappolo> l'altra volta mi diedero una riga di terminale che però non mi sono scritto
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-28
<luca81> buongiorno qualcuno mi può iutare? problema in fase di avvio
<akis24> luca81: giorno ..  dacci qualche dettaglio
<luca81> per l'avvio in dual boot non si avvia più windows da grub e nemmeno con l'opzione di recovery credo che l'mbr sia ko come è possibile risolvere da ubuntu...ah nemmeno la live mi parte
<luca81> da live avevo lanciato boot repair al riavvio windows non parte +
<akis24> luca81: tipo di pc ? che sistema windows hai ?
<luca81> lenovi ideapad z580 win 10 il problema è nato da uno spegnimento improvviso durante l'aggiornamento di win
<luca81> poi con il tasto di recovery riuscivo  a far partire win o live di ubuntu dopo aver lanciato boot repair non parte + nulla solo ubuntu
<akis24> luca81: apri il terminale e dai  sudo os-prober e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | luca81
<ubot-it> luca81: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15227736/
<akis24> luca81:  ora   sudo update grub  sempre su paste
<luca81> dice comando non trovato
<akis24> luca81:  scusa ridai cosi  ora   sudo update-grub  sempre su paste
<luca81> si l'avevo intuito ora arriva il paste
<luca81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15227763/
<akis24> luca81: prova a riavviare vedi se viene visto ora
<luca81> ok ti ritrovo qui?
<luca81> al riavvio ho la possibilità che windows vada?
<akis24> prova luca81  ..
<giorgie> scusate ho installato lubuntu,come faccio a sapere se ho Bios o Uefi?
<akis24> giorgie: che versione di windows hai sul pc ?
<luca81> akis24 niente tutto come prima
<giorgie> non ho windows.come ho scritto "ho installato lubuntu"
<akis24> luca81: dammi qualche minuto il problema è complesso visto che hai usato boot-repair senza successo
<akis24> giorgie: ti ripeto ancora che versione avevi prima di installare lubuntu ?
<luca81> non c'è problema...
<giorgie> windows 7
<akis24> giorgie: sei su lubuntu adesso ?
<giorgie> no ora sto su un pc con windows 8
<giorgie> ma su quel pc lì
<giorgie> ho lubuntu
<akis24> giorgie:  il pc in questione quanti anni ha  ?
<giorgie> 3 massimo 4
<akis24> giorgie:  si avvia lubuntu su quel pc ?
<giorgie> no
<giorgie> ha dei problemi
<akis24> giorgie: hai un manuale del pc ? sai che scheda madre monta ?
<giorgie> no questo no
<giorgie> so la cpu
<giorgie> e la ram
<akis24> giorgie: sei capace di accedere al bios quando si avvia ?
<giorgie> si
<akis24> giorgie:  allora accedi al bios e senza modificare nulla guarda le varie voci se hai qualcosa del genere  " uefi secure boot "  dovrebbe avere bios efi
<giorgie> no non c'è
<akis24> giorgie: non hai bios efi allora
<giorgie> però non legge le chiavette che non siano fat 32
<akis24> giorgie: come hai creato il disco di installazione o la usb ?
<giorgie> usb
<akis24> giorgie: fatta da windows ?
<giorgie> si
<akis24> !usbwin | giorgie  usa questo
<ubot-it> giorgie  usa questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<francysdog> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno francysdog
<giorgie> scusi ubot ma perchè dovrei scaricare usb installer
<giorgie> io già l'ho usato
<francysdog> una domanda , la versione trusty cos'ha di diverso dalle altre scaricabili?
<giorgie> dice che con quel programma è possibile far leggere le pennette fat 32?
<akis24> francysdog:  è una versione LTS con supporto fino al 2019  al contrario delle versioni normali supportate per circa nove mesi
<francysdog> grazie
<akis24> giorgie:  le indicazioni le hai avute  se vuoi seguirle sarebbe opportuno  il programma ti permette anche di formattare la usb in fat 32
<akis24> di nulla francysdog  se intendi scaricarla piglia la versione 14.04.4 ultima ..
<akis24> luca81: prova a postare sudo fdisk -l
<francysdog> ne ho provate diverse adesso ho installato la 14.04.2
<luca81> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15227921/
<francysdog> è l'unica che all'arresto del sistema non mi da problemi tipo rimanere bloccato
<akis24> francysdog: avvia gli aggiornamenti siamo alla 14.04 ormai
<francysdog> ok procedo
<akis24> luca81: sicuro sia tutto li ?  dove è installato  non c'è li .. è presente solo la swap
<luca81> cosa la partizione di linux?
<akis24> luca81: se intendi ripristinare winz ti conviene avviare il ripristino di sistema che hai di certo sul pc
<akis24> luca81: devi usare il disco di windows all'avvio e ripristinare il sistema  ose hai qualche procedura di avvio che permette di ripristinarlo dal pc stesso
<luca81> si ok il problema è che non risco a farla avviare....da grub e nemmeno con il pulsante di ripristino...mi puoi essere d'aiuto ugualmente?
<akis24> luca81: ubuntu non ti permettera' di avviare windows che avra' sovrascritto mbr  con l'aggiornamento non andato a buon fine ..
<akis24> luca81: sul pc hai le partizioni di windows per ripristinare dai un occhiata al manuale del pc
<akis24> luca81: quasi certamente si tratta di premere qualche tasto all'avvio del pc e poi fara' da solo ..
<luca81> si c'è un tasto se lo premo mi da la possibilità di selezionare bios oppure ripristino....lo seleziono ma mi ributta a grub questo dopo ave usato boot repair
<akis24> luca81: visto che non è argoemnto di supporto a ubuntu nel caso entra in chat
<akis24> !chat | luca81
<ubot-it> luca81: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PARAPENDISTA> BUONGIORNO A TUTTI VOI
<PARAPENDISTA> opsss scusate per scrittura grande
<akis24> PARAPENDISTA: ecco perfetto giorno anche a te
<PARAPENDISTA> oggi in veneto piove da matti...ottima giornata per dedicarci al caro ubuntu...posso chiedere un aiuto?
<akis24> !chiedi | PARAPENDISTA
<ubot-it> PARAPENDISTA: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PARAPENDISTA> grazie, chiedo scusa.....è la prima volta che entro in chat :-)
<akis24> vai tranquillo ..
<PARAPENDISTA> allora  mi hanno regalto un servere modello : FUGITSY -SIMENS  PRIMERGY TX 150 S4 volevo provare ubuntu..ho scaricato versione server... installato ma non ho nessuna interfacci grafica..
<PARAPENDISTA> cosa posso fare? non ho esperienza..ma voglia di imparare..
<akis24> PARAPENDISTA:  infatti la versione server non ha nessuna interfaccia grafica
<akis24> PARAPENDISTA: se cominci allora sarebbe meglio usarne una con interfaccia  credo
<Carlin0> !server | PARAPENDISTA se vuoi imparare ...
<ubot-it> PARAPENDISTA se vuoi imparare ...: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<PARAPENDISTA> e per chi non ha esperienza? cosa puo installare tanto per giocarci dietro? mio figlio sta studiando elelttronica e mi interessava sia io e lui a imparare in futuro come gestirlo
<PARAPENDISTA> ah...ok non avevo visto il link
<PARAPENDISTA> altra cosa...... sto smanettando con dreambox ((linux) e usando file M3U.....qualcuno sa dirmi come creare una lista M3U con linux?
<Carlin0> !info dreambox
<ubot-it> Package dreambox does not exist in wily
<akis24> PARAPENDISTA: se metti la stessa domanda su gogol hai voglia a risposte ..
<akis24> !chat | PARAPENDISTA
<ubot-it> PARAPENDISTA: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PARAPENDISTA> mmm ok.....grazie per i consigli.......intanto mi studio per il server..poi se ne vengo fuori a farlo funzionare....torno per altro aiuto.....grazie a tutti voi
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> e non sfracellarti con il parapendio  auguri eh
<PARAPENDISTA> eh eh eh grazie........periodo di voli..per il momento...zero...... :-)
<Carlin0> PARAPENDISTA, cmq (mi pare) che un file m3u per crearlo basti un editor di testo
<francysdog> sto usando la versione 14.04.4 lts trusty quale versione di skype mi suggerite di scaricare?
<akis24> francysdog: scaricati la 12.04 multiarch dal sito di skype
<francysdog> :) grazie akis24, sei operativissimo
<Carlin0> francysdog, hai la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<francysdog> 64
<Carlin0> scarica il pacchetto che poi ti spieghiamo come installarlo dato che skype è solo a 32
<francysdog> ok
<francysdog> skype multiarch 12.04 scaricato, sto facendo l'installazione di alcuni aggiornamenti, aspetto che abbia finito o posso procedere con l'installazione di skype?
<akis24> francysdog: una cosa alla volta ..
<francysdog> ok
<Taemot> ciao a tutti!
<Taemot> ho un vecchio eeepc con ubuntu 13.10 sopra di cui non ricordo la password, ho un modo per poterla recuperare senza dover friggere tutto e ricominciare da capo?
<Carlin0> !ciao | Taemot
<ubot-it> Taemot: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carlin0> Taemot, la pass la puoi anche recuperare ma il 13.10 è fuori supporto
<francysdog> sono pronta per installare skype
<Carlin0> !pass
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pass'
<Taemot> ho un vecchio eeepc con ubuntu 13.10 sopra di cui non ricordo la password, ho un modo per poterla recuperare senza dover friggere tutto e ricominciare da capo?'
<Carlin0> francysdog, apri un terminale ora ti do un comando che dovrai incollare tutto in un colpo solo
<Carlin0> Taemot, leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<Taemot> volevo scrivere tutt'altro scusate
<Taemot> volevo dire che devo recuperare file e poi installare una nuova distribuzione
<Carlin0> francysdog, sudo apt -y install gdebi && sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt update
<Carlin0> dalla tutto in un colpo solo francysdog quando ha finito di lavorare dimmelo
<Carlin0> Taemot, se devi installare non ti serve + la vecchia pass
<akis24> Taemot: usa un disco live con la versione che intendi installare per recuperare quello che ti serve
<Taemot> non ho capito :\
<akis24> Taemot:  se devi recuperare qualcosa dal sistema installato .. altrimenti  reinstalli e basta
<Carlin0> Taemot, cmq se proprio vuoi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Taemot> ok credo di aver capito che intendeva akis, grazie Carlin0!
<francysdog> ok, fatto!
<Carlin0> francysdog, ora click col destro sul file skype che hai scaricato e fai apri con gdebi
<francysdog> ok, l'ultimo messaggio è "and that's just the start"
<Carlin0> francysdog, ha dato errori ?
<francysdog> no
<Carlin0> quindi è installato ... cercalo nel menù
<Taemot> Grazie Carlin0, ho risolto! buona giornata a tutti!
<Carlin0> di nulla
<francysdog> non lo vedo da nessuna parte, forse qualcosa non è andato a buon fine, che dici provo a reinstallare ?
<Carlin0> riaprilo con gdebi lui ti dice se è già installlato o no
<francysdog> con il tasto dx come prima?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> francysdog, cosa dice gdebi ? era installato o no ?
<francysdog> avevo saltato "installa pacchetto" :(
<francysdog> adesso ha finito veramente
<Carlin0> gdebi serve proprio a quello lol
<francysdog> fantastico! funziona
<francysdog> grazie a tutti specialmente a Carlin0, buona domenica e w Ubuntu
<Carlin0> ciao francysdog :o)
<fede> ciao a tutti
<fede> qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi una guida per installare ubuntu 15 su disco fisso esterno?
<fede> non ho la possibilita di fare l'ISO su CD, ho solo un disco fisso esterno
<fabio_cc> fede, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<fede> grazie molto gentile, inizio a dargli un occhiata
<fabio_cc> fede, prego, dovrebbe essere quello che fa al caso tuo
<francysdog> scusa Carlin0 ma dopo l'installazione di skype quando effettuo l'arresto il pc rimane bloccato sul logo Ubuntu con i pallini
<francysdog> ho forzato l'arresto e adesso è ripartito
<francysdog> ho usato questo comando sudo apt-get remove speech-dispatcher adesso si spegne
<francysdog> di nuovo ciao
<jkf1> salut a todos
<Sylv3r> ragazzi vi potrei chiedere una cos?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Sylv3r
<ubot-it> Sylv3r: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sylv3r> Siccome conosco in modo avanzato HTML,CSS,JS e in modo basico PHP, mi vorrei candidare per il vostro tema se cercate ancora.Mi riferisco a questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=605874
<Carlin0> Sylv3r, /join #ubuntu-it-web
<Sylv3r> Mr_Pan?
<Mr_Pan> Sylv3r, devi contattare Janvitus in privato come scritto nel forum
<Sylv3r> ok thanks
<Mr_Pan> e entra nel chan segnalato da Carlin0
<Sylv3r> Non sono registrato sul forum, vabbè vado su quel chanù
<pietroalbini> Carlin0, cosa mi mandi gente? non sono del forum io :/
<Carlin0> eh forse hai ragione pietroalbini .. indirizzalo tu che ne sai di + se non ti è di troppo disturbo eh
<pietroalbini> Carlin0, già fatto
<Carlin0> io (e lo sapete) sul forum so pure bannato :P
<Sylv3r> perchè Carlin0?
<Carlin0> Sylv3r, perchè cosa ?
<Sylv3r> sei bannato
<Carlin0> !chat | Sylv3r
<ubot-it> Sylv3r: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sylv3r> OK
<Sylv3r> Ma ci sono limitazioni con ubuntu in vm?
<Mr_Pan> Sylv3r, quelle date dalla macchina che ospita la vm
<Carlin0> le limitazioni che impone wm come hardware
<Sylv3r> ah ok
<Sylv3r> Janvitus potrei aiutarvi con il tema per il forum?
<Sylv3r> conosco HTML,CSS,JS in modo avanzato e PHP in modo basico
<Janvitus> l'ho scritto sul forum, contattatemi in privato e mostratemi qualcosa
<Sylv3r> ok
<Sylv3r> Janvitus per ora non ho molto
<Sylv3r> però se vuoi
<Sylv3r> ti faccio vedere il mio ultimo sito
<Sylv3r> Janvitus?
<Sylv3r> http://firehackgroup.altervista.org/
<Janvitus> si, ma mandami un mail uo un mp per tenere traccia, se no mi dimentico
<Reby92> ho un assurdo problema con la mia installazione di kubuntu
<Reby92> si blocca aprendo due finestre. stessa cosa sia con una vecchia installazione aggiornata alla versione attuale, sia con una partizione ex novo.
<Reby92> in pratica la mia gaming rig è diventata monotasker :) :(
<daniele> ciao ragazzi
<daniele> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | Guest78842
<ubot-it> Guest78842: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest78842> da windows 8 non mi riconosce il boot iniziale. premetto che ho già messo dentro la chiavetta la versione 15.10
<Guest78842> ma non mi parte niente dalla chiavetta, parte sempre windows 8
<Franco> Ho due dischi, ubuntu 14.04 da alcuni avvii i due dischi non si montano dal launcher
<jester-> Franco: non si montano di default
<Franco> esatto
<jester-> Franco: monta solo / e la home se separata
<jester-> Franco: basta u click dal filemanager
<Franco> jester_ da il messaggio: Impossibile accedere al volune
<Franco> jester_ ti mando il messaggio
<Franco> jester-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/15231285/
<Franco> jester- altra partizione http://paste.ubuntu.com/15231311/
<jester-> Franco: partizione winzoz?
<jester-> Franco: se winz ibernata non la monta e consiglio di non montarla a mano in ro che facile che faccia danni
<Franco> jester- non ti seguo
<jester-> Franco: cosa c'è su quelle partizioni
<Franco> jedter- in sda1 window 10 in altre dati
<Franco> jester- in sdb1 un residuo di xp in sdb2 dati
<jester-> Franco: winzos 8 e 10 non rilasciano il filestem ma ibernano altrimenti impiegano mezzora poi a partire
<jester-> Franco: se invece di spegnere winz10 riavvii e vai in ubuntu il fs è rilasciato
<Franco> jester- ora ho riavviato da spento comunque non ti seguo perfettamente
<jester-> Franco: se winz lo spegni poi ubuntu non monta la partizione se rivvii invece si
<jester-> riavvii
<Franco> jester- può essere che se avvio w10 e poi riavvio senza spegnere sia tutto regolare
<jester-> Franco: non puo è
<jester-> se riavvii e va i ubuntu la monta
<Franco> jester- quindi posso risolvere in qualche modo?
<jester-> Franco: settare winz a non fare il freeze ma non ti so dire come
<b00k3r> Franco: spegni windows 10 aprendo esegui ci scrivi questo dentro "shutdown /s /t 00" e premi invio
<Franco> jester- spengo w10 poi cosa apro?
<jester-> Franco: non lo spegni ma lo riavvii ed entri in ubuntu
<Franco> jester- entro in ubuntu e shutdown /s /t 00 dove lo scrivo?
<jester-> Franco: wins. spegni pc
<jester-> scegli riavvia
<jester-> al riavvio vai in ubuntu
<Franco> ok poi
<jester-> e poi la partizione winz si fa montare
<Franco> jester ammettiamo di si poi?
<jester-> Franco:  perchè monti una partizone?
<Franco> jester- quando i dischi sono regolari si montano tutti. "perchè monti una partizone?" non capisco
<Franco> jester, potrei andare in w10 e cercare di evitare il freeze
<jester-> Franco: eh è possibile ma non so dirti come
<Franco> jester- ora che mi ci fai pensare forse mi è già capitato, quindi cerco grazie!
<Franco> jester- ciao
<Buongiorno> Buonasera
<cristian_c> Buongiorno: buongiorno
<Buongiorno> non riesco a far funzionare il sintetizzatore zynaddsubfx non si sente l'audio ho già provato con il forum a inserire righe nel terminale ma non ha funzionato qualcuno sa come fare?
<Buongiorno> Buonasera
<Buongiorno> ok grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> !info zynaddsubfx
<ubot-it> zynaddsubfx (source: zynaddsubfx): Realtime software synthesizer for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.5.1-2 (wily), package size 3148 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<prime2016> ciao a tutti venerdi il prof di informatica mi ha chiesto perche non funziona più ettercap su facebook e gmail
<prime2016> voi mi sapete rispondere
<cristian_c> !info ettercap
<ubot-it> Package ettercap does not exist in wily
<Nikop> Ciao ragazzi c
<Nikop> ehy
<mikeeeeeeeeeeeee> posso chiedervi una cosa?
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> mikeeeeeeeeeeeee: che coooooooosaaaaaa?
<jester-> mikeeeeeeeeeeeee: cucuuuuuuuu
<justdoit> ciao
<ubuntu-mate> scusate che differenza passa tra ubuntu mate e ubuntu normale oltre a mate _
<jester-> ubuntu-mate:  ambiente grafico
<jester-> ubuntu-mate: o sistema è comune a tutte le ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> grazie jester-
<jester-> ubuntu-mate: è sempre la stessa tipa ma con vestito doverso
<jester-> diverso*
<mikeeeeeeeee> ciao raga: volevo chiedervi , ho provato a installare ubuntu da usb ma mi appare una schermata nera con tanti nouveau_error
<cristian_c> mikeeeeeeeee: anche se scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'?
<mikeeeeeeeee> se lo scelgo non va proprio
<mikeeeeeeeee> si blocca
<cristian_c> mikeeeeeeeee: come ti è stato detto, utilizza opzione 'nomodeset'
<cristian_c> e vedi se 'try ubuntu without installing' va
<mikeeeeeeeee> ok grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-20
<gabriele> grazie gigi.
<gabriele> In poche parole, ieri ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 64bit , ho installato dei programmi inserendo la passw che avevo scelto per autenticarmi. dopo qualche riavvio, il sistema non riconosce piu la password. La password e* sicuro giusta e l'ho utilizzata fin pochi attimi prima che non la riconoscesse piu.
<gabriele> ho risolto con grup e la recovery mod
<gabriele> ubuntu cmq mi ha fatto inviale una segnalazione per errore interno
<gabriele> grub*
<simon86> buon giorno scusate avrei un problema con la stampante qualcuno può aiutarmi
<gabriele> che tipo di problema
<simon86> ciao,in pratica mela da inattiva pero scannerizza
<simon86> e stampa in ritardo
<ilfabri> Buongiorno a tutti... ho un paio di fastidiosi problemi sulla mia LTS 16.04
<ilfabri> 1) non si connette a nuove reti wifi, quando seleziono la rete rimane in attesa e non mi apre la finestra per l'inserimento della chiave - 2) non compare l'icona del bluetooth nonostante sia impostata per essere mostrata e nei settaggi riconosce l'adattatore. Anche l'interfaccia blueman sembra non funzionare a dovere
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti. vorrei clonare il mio hd su un ibrido di pari dimensioni appena acquistato. ho ubuntu in dual boot, con partizione dati separata. esiste un modo abbastanza semplice per farlo da terminale? posso collegare tranquillamente iòl nuiovo disco tramite usb con adattatore sata.
<gabriele> sapete dove trovo la desktop app di facebook?
<gabriele> o anche come si chiama il pacchetto
<ExPBoy> gabriele, http://askubuntu.com/questions/813084/desktop-facebook-application-for-ubuntu
<Gabros93> scusatemi, ma perchè chrome è sparito dalla selezione "browser predefinito"?
<Gabros93> dov'è finito??
<Gabros93> mi chiede continuamente di metterlo come predefinito ad ogni apertura...
<gabriele> grazie expboy
<ExPBoy> a sapere cosa hai fatto...
<ExPBoy> gabriele, occhio però è a tuo rischio e pericolo
<gabriele> si infatti ho lasciato perdere
<ExPBoy> :)
<gabriele> exp qualche guida sulla programmazione base invece ce l'hai?
<ExPBoy> !chat | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gabriele> perfetto :)
<neramarea> 'giorno a tutti. vorrei clonare il mio hd su un ibrido di pari dimensioni appena acquistato. ho ubuntu in dual boot, con partizione dati separata. esiste un modo abbastanza semplice per farlo da terminale? posso collegare tranquillamente iòl nuiovo disco tramite usb con adattatore sata.
<gigirock> neramarea: ciao, io userei clonezilla , usando la distro clonezilla live
<neramarea> gigirock googlando ho letto di problemi col dual boot...
<gigirock> neramarea: , cmq se fai un clone puoi sempre ritornare alla situazione precedente
<gigirock> neramarea: ma il dual boot e' con win10 ?
<neramarea> gigirock win 7
<neramarea> epartizione dati separata
<jk^^> scusate se torno sulla questione, ho letto tutte le pagine di info che mi sono state suggerite, e il problema del ritardo è dovuto anche al fatto che sto aspettando di trovare un HD-esterno dove copiare tutto, perchè il mio è pieno... la cosa che non mi è chiara è se il problema del PAE si può bypassare solo usando lubuntu o se si può fare il FakePAE o ForcePAE o non so cosa, anche
<jk^^> sulle altre versioni? tipo xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu stessa (la principale) o le altre?
<Mr_Pan> !info PAE
<ubot-it> Package PAE does not exist in yakkety
<Mr_Pan> !pae
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pae'
<Carlin0> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<Mr_Pan> esatto grayie Carlin0
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, se leggi la documentazione linkata risulta chiaro che il fakepae e' applicabile da qualunque distro della famiglia ubuntu
<jk^^> ho letto, ma nella pagina del fake pae dice che devo usare lubuntu :| questo non mi era chiaro :| se mi tocca per forza usare lubuntu applicando sto fakepae o cos'altro che non so, oppure se si può fare pure con le altre
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, leggi bene sotto installazione dice solo che se usi lubuntu la sintassi e' leggermente diversa
<Carlin0> jk^^, si parla di lubuntu (credo) perchè su un pc con cpu così vecchia da non supportare il pae è improponibile installare altro
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, esatto
<jk^^> sì, ma neanche quello mi è chiaro perchè ho visitato tutti i siti dedicati delle varie derivate e non sempre trovo la scheda system requirements o requisiti minimi di sistema, dunque non so farmi una chiara idea... io ho visto nelle pagine ufficiali di ubuntu "Principale" e delle derivate e non di tutte ho trovato questi dati, di solito ci metto requisiti minimi e requisiti consigliati,
<jk^^> dunque due tabelle, ma anche se non rientro nei requisiti consigliati e rientro solo nei requisiti minimi, potrei provare perchè non faccio grosse operazione di audio video editing che implicano l'utilizzo di molte risorse
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, ci dai info riguardo il pc   ?
<jk^^> se le do io le potrei dare anche male cmq ci provo
<jk^^> dico che potrei darle anche male perchè non ne so più di tanto
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, provaci
<jk^^> so solo 1,4 GHz, 2 GB di ram e poi?
<jk^^> cos'altro serve?
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, basta cosi
<jk^^> mmmhhhh
<jk^^> perfavore non mi "condannare" a lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, con quel quantitativo di RAM le uniche soluyioni sono lubuntu / Xubuntu ... le meno esose come hardware
<jk^^> perchè so che è il più minimale
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, non hai via di uscita ... ma io lo uso sul mio laptop com 8 gb di ram perche mi trovo bene
<jk^^> azz e perchè fai così?
<Mr_Pan> te lo sistemi un po e vai cosi
<jk^^> con un computer prestante non è solito mettere un ubuntu più completo?
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, perche me lo sono aggiustato come mi piace , e' reattivo e mi sta bene cosi
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, sono tutti uguali cambia l'interfaccia...
<jk^^> eh ma io non saprei aggiustarlo come mi pare, già è tanto se riesco ad usarlo :\
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, lascialo cosi come viene aggiungi solo i programmi che ti potrebbero servire ... firefox libreoffice che ne so ...
<jk^^> sì ma poi ho bisogno di utilizzare dei programmi che non esistono per linuz e lì sarà un grosso problema, cioè lo sarà se l'emulatore non li farà girare uguale a come girano per le piattaforme per cui sono rilasciati
<jk^^> e purtroppo non riesco manco a farne a meno perchè le alternative mi risultano scomode
<jk^^> cmq c'è un sito che consiglia le alternative famoso nel mondo linux
<jk^^> come si chiama?
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, con 2 gb di ram dimentica di fare girare un qualsiasi emulatore ...
<jk^^> alternativesoftware?
<jk^^> azz perchè non posso?
<jk^^> mi pare uno si chiami wini
<Mr_Pan> mancanza di risorse
<jk^^> che fa girare programmi di win su linuz
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, allora tagliamo corto ...
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, con quella configurazione puoi usare xubuntu ma meglio lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> niente emulatori o simili
<Mr_Pan> uso basilare del pc ... navigazione  word processor e simili
<jk^^> perchè, che problema avrei? :\ non ce la fa wini a far girare dei programmi su linuz.. ora tutti non mi vengono in mente ma di sicuro mirc, che non è pesante
<Mr_Pan> stop
<jk^^> ma anche altri pesanti tipo guitar pro
<jk^^> mi servono :(
<jk^^> scusa, ma qui ci gira guitar pro eppure son le stesse risorse, e io sapevo che appunto ubuntu richiedeva meno risorse soprattutto le derivate "alleggerite"
<jk^^> :\
<jk^^> sta cosa non mi torna, capisci :| qui ci gira guitar pro eppure le risorse son quelle
<[Enrico]> jk^^: beh prova no? Inutile stare a pensare se puoi o non puoi farlo se puoi semplicemente provare. Btw il programma si chiama wine e non wini.... cerca di non aspettarti troppo da wine
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, tu al S.O. (linux) vuoi frapporre uno strato sw (emulatore) che esegua i programmi da te richiesti .,.. fai la somma ...
<jk^^> anzi qui c'ha lo svantaggio di avere un sistema appesantito dal tempo, dai programmi pesanti, e dal fatto che win c'ha un difetto che mi hanno detto che su linux non c'è, non so come si chiama sto difetto ma lo spiego a parole, cioè win se sta tanto acceso, va in accumulo di risorse e dopo tanto tempo acceso è più appesantito e lento, mentre mi hanno detto che linuz è veloce allo stesso
<jk^^> tempo sia appena acceso che dopo 3 giorni...
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, fai le tue prove e valuta di piu non posso dirti
<Mr_Pan> vai di lubuntu
<jk^^> sinceramente non so manco com'è il meccanismo con cui un emulatore su linuz faccia girare programmi di win :\ perciò sono ignorante già su win, figuriamoci su linuz
<jk^^> ok è che sto aspettando quel cavolo di hd esterno
<jk^^> devo copiare tutto
<jk^^> sennò non posso andare avanti
<[Enrico]> jk^^: sinceramente le versioni moderne di Windows sono molto migliorate da quel punto di vista
<Mr_Pan> ok buona fortuna e se ti occorre aiuto torna qui e chiedi
<jk^^> ne ho trovato uno a 99 euri di 3 TB però mi sto zitto che so che qua non si parla di cose che vanno ltre il supporto ubuntu
<jk^^> ma infatti l'ho sentita sta cosa,
<jk^^> uno mi ha detto win10 è più leggero di win xp :-o
<jk^^> sono rimasto allibito
<Mr_Pan> jk^^, infatti per "chiaccherare" esiste l'altrpo canale dove sei gia entrato ..
<jk^^> e tutt'ora non è che ci creda tatno
<Mr_Pan> !motd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'motd'
<Mr_Pan> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^^> sìsì, infatti non chiedo niente in merito all'hd esterno... sto solo vedendo i prezzi, ma siccome qua spesso e volentieri si blocca, manco quello riesco a fare più
<jk^^> manco navigare
<jk^^> Btw il programma si chiama wine e non wini.... cerca di non aspettarti troppo da wine
<jk^^> che vuold ire BTW?
<Mr_Pan> by the way
<[Enrico]> oh scusa, inglesismo
<ubuntu1604> buon giorno
<jk^^> sarebbe?
<jk^^> per la via?
<jk^^> :\
<[Enrico]> è come dire, già che siamo in argomento
<[Enrico]> o una cosa del genere
<jk^^> sì ma lessi che ce n'è anche un altro
<jk^^> eh vatti a ricordare
<jk^^> spè cerco
<ubuntu1604> e da un paio di giorni che cerco di installare ubuntu 16.04, pero un Errore: /dev/sda: etichetta del disco non riconosciuta
<ubuntu1604> Modello: ATA WDC WD3200BPVT-2 (scsi)
<ubuntu1604> Disco /dev/sda: 320GB
<ubuntu1604> Dimensione del settore (logica/fisica): 512B/4096B
<ubuntu1604> Tabella delle partizioni: unknown
<ubuntu1604> salve, non riesco ad installare ubuntu 16.04 xche un Errore input/output mi impedisce di leggere e/o scrivere dev/sda
<ubuntu1604> sudo parted -l  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034288/
<ubuntu1604> sudo fdisk -l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034296/
<[Enrico]> ubuntu1604: l'etichetta definisce semplicemente che tipo di partition table vuoi usare su quel disco. Se non c'è basta crearla (se avevi dei dati sopra li perderai tutti, quindi occhio)
<[Enrico]> l'installer dovrebbe crearla per te se assente, suppongo
<ubuntu1604> sai indicarmi qualche guida su come crea la partition?
<[Enrico]> sudo parted /dev/sda mklabel msdos
<[Enrico]> se hai un computer con UEFI abilitato devi usare gpt invece di msdos
<ubuntu1604> sono con ubuntu live
<ubuntu1604> sudo parted /dev/sda mklabel gpt
<ubuntu1604> Errore: Errore di input/output durante la lettura su /dev/sda
<ubuntu1604> sudo parted /dev/sda mklabel gpt
<[Enrico]> sicuro che il disco non sia rotto o protetto da scrittura / lettura?
<ubuntu1604> rotto non penso
<ubuntu1604> prima di installare ubuntu 16.04 usavo ubuntu 15.10
<Carlin0> o impostato come raid ...
<[Enrico]> momento... stai usando una liveUSB? se si sda è la USB probabilmente non il disco rigido
<ubuntu1604> dvd
<ubuntu1604> live dvd
<ubuntu1604> sudo fsck /dev/sda  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034401/
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, fsck devi usarlo su una partizione, non su un intero disco
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, /dev/sda è un intero disco
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, le partizioni sono numerate: per esempio /dev/sda1
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, per vedere le partizioni: sudo parted -l
<ubuntu1604> sudo parted -l    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034423/
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, sei in live, no?
<ubuntu1604> sono in LIVE DVD
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, il disco sembra avere grossi problemi. Prova ad avviare l'applicazione Dischi per vedere i dati SMART
<Ricciardi96> bungiorno, qualcuno avrebbe una guida su come disattivare il bluetooth all' avvio? ho ubuntu 16.04
<Ricciardi96> ho provato a guardare un po in internet ma non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema
<ubuntu1604> scusa la mia ignoranza in materia, dove si trova l'appicazione dischi
<fabio_cc> Ricciardi96, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu#Abilitare_e_disabilitare_i_servizi_all.27avvio
<ubuntu1604> trovato scusa fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, ok
<ubuntu1604> Dati SMART_
<fabio_cc> !image | ubuntu1604
<ubot-it> ubuntu1604: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubuntu1604> http://prnt.sc/eb5syd
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, è come pensavo: il disco ha grossi problemi hardware
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, se vuoi avere più dettagli, clicca sul pulsante con le 3 barrette e scegli dati e test SMART
<ubuntu1604> http://prnt.sc/eb5w49
<Ricciardi96> Servizi bluetooth è già disattivato ma si attiva comunque
<Ricciardi96> non riesco a capire perchè è tutto il pomeriggio che ci sbatto la testa
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, c'è una buona probabilità che non si possano più recuperare i dati, il disco ormai sta per guastarsi o è già guasto: prova a seguire questo wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Partizioni
<fabio_cc> Ricciardi96, non ti serve il bluetooth?
<ubuntu1604> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034577/
<Ricciardi96> no
<Ricciardi96> al momento no anche percheè tastiera e mouse non li uso perchè ho ubuntu sul portatile
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, in realtà serviva più la seconda parte del wiki. Comunque prova a dare il comando print
<fabio_cc> Ricciardi96, prova apt purge bluez
<Ricciardi96> ok l' ho fatto
<Ricciardi96> cosa dovrebbe fare?
<ubuntu1604> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034595/
<fabio_cc> Ricciardi96, riavvia, vedi se si attiva ancora
<ubuntu1604> per esseguire la seconda parte del wiki, devo installare gpart
<ubuntu1604> ?
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, come immaginavo il primo metodo non andava bene, si vedeva già da quando ti ho fatto dare sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, si installalo in live
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, sudo apt install gpart
<ubuntu1604> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034608/
<ubuntu1604> installato? scusami e
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, no, non lo ha installato. Digita software-properties-gtk
<fabio_cc> !image | ubuntu1604
<ubot-it> ubuntu1604: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubuntu1604> http://prnt.sc/eb68fe
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, metti la spunta anche alla seconda e quarta opzione
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, poi click su chiudi. Dovrebbe comparirti una finestra in cui cliccare Ricarica
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, quindi aspetta che termini
<ubuntu1604> fatto fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, adesso di nuovo apt install gpart
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, preceduto da sudo
<ubuntu1604> ok
<ubuntu1604> fatto
<ubuntu1604> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034671/
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, ora prova a seguire il wiki
<ubuntu1604> ok
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, in ogni caso mi auguro che tu avessi delle copie di sicurezza dei tuoi dati
<ubuntu1604> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24034682/
<ubuntu1604> *** Fatal error: cannot get sector size on dev(/dev/sda).
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, mi dispiace, non credo ci sia altro da fare. Esistono dei centri specializzati per il recupero dati da hard disk guasti, nel caso in cui ci fossero dei dati molto importanti
<ubuntu1604> i dati non mi interessano cosi tanto
<ubuntu1604> volevo solo installare l'ubuntu
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, lo installerai su un altro hard disk. Questo è guasto
<ubuntu1604> infatti
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, intendo a livello hardware. Il sistema operativo non c'entra
<ubuntu1604> cmq grazie fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, potresti formattarlo e potrebbe anche funzionare un altro po', ma anche se fosse durerebbe poco e rischieresti solo di perdere altri dati
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, avevi già provato a installare ubuntu su questo disco?
<ubuntu1604> avevo ubuntu 15.10
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, no intendo adesso
<ubuntu1604> che aveva smesso di funzionare
<ubuntu1604> ma cmq si puo fare a farlo funzionare un altro po?
<ubuntu1604> giusto il tempo del acquisto di un nuovo HD
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, ti ho chiesto, hai già provato a installare ubuntu successivamente al guasto?
<ubuntu1604> solo l'ubuntu 16.04
<ubuntu1604> che non andava a buon fine
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, ok, allora direi che non si può fare
<ubuntu1604> durante l'installazione usciva un pop/up di ERROR
<Xundres> come aggiungo un programma nella lista di "apri con"?
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, si, non c'è nulla da fare
<fabio_cc> Xundres, l'ultima voce dovrebbe essere "Altra applicazione..."
<ubuntu1604> grazie mille fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> ubuntu1604, prego :)
<Xundres> fabio_cc: non compare nulla, mi apre il software center con i programmi consigliati
<fabio_cc> Xundres, cliica su "Visualizza tutte le applicazioni"
<fabio_cc> Xundres, non "Trova nuove applicazioni"
<Xundres> fabio_cc: non c'é nella lista
<fabio_cc> Xundres, con cosa vuoi aprire il file?
<Xundres> un file xif con amide
<fabio_cc> Xundres, e amide non compare?
<Xundres> no
<fabio_cc> Xundres, ma è un programma con GUI o da terminale?
<fabio_cc> Xundres, attualmente, se fai doppio clic con cosa lo apre?
<Xundres> mi apre la cartella in cui si trova xD
<Xundres> ma possibile che una cosa cosi semplice non si possa fare? xD
<fabio_cc> Xundres, fai clic col destro, scegli proprietà
<fabio_cc> Xundres, cosa indica come Tipo?
<Xundres> .xif document
<fabio_cc> Xundres, incolla
<Xundres> ho incollato
<fabio_cc> Xundres, non c'è nulla tra parentesi?
<Xundres> no
<Xundres> Select an application to open "Mamma.xif" and other files of type ".xif document"
<fabio_cc> Xundres, prova ad aggiungere al file /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache  la seguente riga (alla fine): application/xif=amide.desktop;
<fabio_cc> Xundres, ma non saprei se funziona
<fabio_cc> Xundres, anzi ne dubito
<fabio_cc> Xundres, in ogni caso, dopo averlo fatto non so se sia necessario riavviare la sessione
<fabio_cc> Xundres, se funziona o te lo apre direttamente o per lo meno ti compare tra i programmi da scegliere con "Apri con" oppure "Altra applicazione...", magari scegliendo nuovamente "Visualizza tutte le applicazioni". Insomma prova
<fabio_cc> Xundres, altro non saprei dirti
<fabio_cc> e in ogni caso devo pure andare, adesso
<Xundres> grazie
<Xundres> ora provo
<fabio_cc> prego :)
<Xundres> !filesystem
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'filesystem'
<totore> Ciao non rieaco a gar partire linux da dvd ne.usb
<cristian_c> !dettagli | totore
<ubot-it> totore: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<totore> Dual core 3 G di ram nvidi geforce210 con usb non parte memmeno con il dvd si avvi schermata principale poi facci per installare e.non va piu
<cristian_c> totore: fisso o portatile?
<cristian_c> totore: fisso o portatile?
<totore> Fisso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> 'poi faccio per installare e non va più' <- definisci questa frase, totore
<totore> Quando selezione per.installare. fa un po di cose e poi si ferma e non va avanti non so essere piu utle
<cristian_c> totore: ma non hai provato quindi in modalità live?
<totore> Uguale fa.la.stessa.cosa
<cristian_c> totore: allora, nella schermata del menù, premi 'e'
<cristian_c> totore: appare una nuova schermata da cui dovrai eliminare quiet splash e aggiungere nomodeset
<totore> Adesso riavvio
<totore> No fa niente con la lettera.e.
<cristian_c> totore: puoi mandare una schermata del menu?
<cristian_c> totore: cos'era selezionato quando hai premuto 'e''
<cristian_c> ?
<totore> Ho trovato la scritta monodeset in f6 ma l'altra non lo trovata . Adesso   e partito
<cristian_c> ecco
<totore> E come se fosse andato in prompt di dos che attende.qualche comando ho pigiato invio  e dopo un po e partito il live
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> quindi hai il vecchio menù
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> totore: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=01-16.04.png
<cristian_c> invece di questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Grub.jpg
<angellkde1604lts> sera tutti
<Innerina> Salve, avete un programma per Ubuntu Mate che faccia gif animate in output in alta qualità? Purtroppo Lives non mi offre più l'opzione...!
<cristian_c> !chat | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Innerina> Ok sorry
<nebur> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0KzDB00GTv
<cristian_c> nebur: ?
<cristian_c> !ciao | nebur
<ubot-it> nebur: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nebur> ciao a tutti, da oggi sul mio ubuntu 16.04 mi compare questo messaggio all'avvio: Impossibile applicare la configurazione memorizzata per i monitor
<nebur> errore riga 1 carattere 1: il documento deve iniziare con un elemento (es. <book>)
<nebur> Sapete come risolvere? grazie mille
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> nebur: da quanto tempo hai installato 16.04?
<cristian_c> nebur: puoi aprire un terminale?
<ubuntu1604> buona sera
<nebur> non ricordo da circa un anno
<nebur> apro il terminale
<cristian_c> nebur: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nebur> fatto
<cristian_c> nebur: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<nebur> mi ha dato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24036453/
<cristian_c> nebur: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<ubuntu1604> potete indicarmi una guida su come creare le partizioni, sto cercando di installare la ubuntu 16.04 ma voglio mantenere pure windows
<nebur> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24036466/
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: nelle opzioni di installazione non hai 'installa accanto a windows'?
<ubuntu1604> ce scritto solo che questo computer ha installato windows 7
<cristian_c> nebur: ah, hai fatto avanzamento da 15.10
<ubuntu1604> ma non di installare ubuntu a fianco di windows
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: intendo, durante la procedura d'installazione
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: puoi mandare una schermata?
<ubuntu1604> appunto
<ubuntu1604> ok
<nebur> mi sembra di si, ma da un sacco di tempo e non mi aveva mai dato questo errore
<cristian_c> !image | ubuntu1604
<ubot-it> ubuntu1604: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> team-xbmc-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list
<ubuntu1604> http://prnt.sc/ebb8ps
<cristian_c> nebur: magari è questo ppa
<cristian_c> nebur: dove appare esattamente il messaggio d'errore?
<nebur> appare subito all'avvio
<nebur> sulla schermata iniziale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !image | nebur
<ubot-it> nebur: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: , ok, è strano, allora sì, va partizionato a mano
<cristian_c> !gparted | ubuntu1604
<ubot-it> ubuntu1604: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: puoi mandare anche una schermata di gparted?
<ubuntu1604> scusa la mia ignoranza in materia,  sono in Livedvd
<ubuntu1604> dove lo trovo la scermata di gparted
<Carlin0> ubuntu1604, cerca nel menù il programma gparted lo avvii e fai una schermata
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: premendo stamp e controllando nella home
<nebur> scusa ma non so come si fa, comunque il messaggio compare sulla scrivania
<ubuntu1604> http://prnt.sc/ebbdcm
<cristian_c> nebur: tasto stamp, anche tu....
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: beh, è partizionato così e così....
<cristian_c> !gparted | ubuntu1604
<ubot-it> ubuntu1604: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: poi, scusa un attimo
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> ubuntu1604, che win hai li installato ?
<nebur> http://prntscr.com/ebbfdj
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu#Precauzioni_per_Windows
<ubuntu1604> 7
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: dalla regia, mi chiedono: hai ibernato windows 7 per caso?
<Carlin0> il fastboot
<cristian_c> nebur: ok, questo è il desktop, ma non vedo il messaggio d'errore
<ubuntu1604> non so cosa ho combinato ma ho fatto cosi, il HD che avevo su questo pc era danneggiato
<ubuntu1604> cosi ho preso il Hd da un'altro pc, e l'ho inserito su questo
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: sì, ma prima di avviare in live, hai spento seven completamente o l'hai ibernato?
<nebur> il messaggio l'avevo chiuso all'inizio, per fartelo vedere dovrei riavviare
<cristian_c> nebur: puoi farlo?
<nebur> ok
<cristian_c> bene
<ubuntu1604> ibernato
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: ecco, Carlin0 aveva ragione
<totore> Ciao e normale che ci.vogliono piu di due ore per l'installazione
<Carlin0> totore, dipende dall'hardware che si usa
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: entra in seven, spegnilo completamente, riavvia la live e prova ad instaòlare
<cristian_c> installare
<totore> Dual core xon 3 g di ram
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: vedi se compare l'opzione 'installa accanto a windows'
<cristian_c> totore: di che annata?
<nebur> non funziona  stamp se non chiudo il messaggio
<totore> Minimo otto anni
<Carlin0> nebur, fai na foto
<cristian_c> nebur: in che senso 'non funziona'?
<cristian_c> totore: e allora non c'è molto da stupirsi
<cristian_c> totore: a che punto è l'installazione?
<ubuntu1604> ok
<nebur> premo stamp e non succede niente
<cristian_c> nebur: come detto prima, controlla la home
<totore> Esecuzione comando du post installazione initramsf-tools
<cristian_c> la schermata dovtebbe essere disponibile lì
<cristian_c> dopo aver premuto stamp
<nebur> nella home c'è l'immagine che ti ho mandato prima
<cristian_c> totore: ma sta procdendo in questo momento?
<totore> Si
<cristian_c> nebur: ma sei sicuro di aver premuto stamp quando è comparso il messsggio?
<cristian_c> totore: allora aspetta
<nebur> certo, ma se non chiudo il messaggio stamp non va
<cristian_c> nebur: puoi effettuare una  foto, quindi, come suggerito anche prima da Carlin0 ?
<Carlin0> o cercare l'applicazione nel menù
<nebur> http://prntscr.com/ebbr5a
<ubuntu1604> solo cancella disco e altro
<ubuntu1604> l'opsione installa a fianco a win non appare
<cristian_c> nebur: quali driver nvidia hai installato?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: ma l'hai spento completamente?
<nebur> non lo so dove li vedo? scusa l'ignoranza
<ubuntu1604> spento completamente, tolto pure la batteria
<cristian_c> nebur: da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: intendo, 'non ibernato'
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: e intendo, hai spento completamente da windows 7?
<ubuntu1604> si
<totore> Cristian_c  ma tutta questa lentezza nell'installazione se la portera dietro anche nell'esecuzoone?
<cristian_c> ubuntu1604: allora vai di partizionamento manuale, come spiegato nella guida linkata prima
<cristian_c> totore: se hai installato ubuntu su un pc vecchio, forse sbagli candeggio
<cristian_c> totore: io userei una derivata più leggera
<ubuntu1604> in caso scegliessi di cancellare il disco e installare ubuntu, l'ubuntu verrebbe installato correttamente?
<cristian_c> totore: ma in live il sistema come va?
<totore> Bene un pelino lento  come  seven
<cristian_c> u ubuntu1604 puoi anche installare a fianco a windows, ma devi leggere la parte del wiki 'precauzioni per windows' linkata prima
<cristian_c> !derivate | totore
<ubot-it> totore: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<nebur> http://prntscr.com/ebbviy
<totore> Si e riavviato ma e partito in seven
<nebur> scusami, devo lasciare, grazie mille x la pazienza, se ci sei provo a ricollegarmi domani, ciao
<cristian_c> nebur: cat .config/monitors.xml
<cristian_c> nebur: magari domani posta il contenuto del fil3
<cristian_c> file
<cristian_c> totore: ma ha terminato l'installazione?
<nebur> ok grazie
<totore> Si
<alessio> Ciao
<alessio> ho scaricato nel fine settimana la nuova release 16.04.02
<alessio> ma ho problemi di stabilità, ogni tanto si riavvia da solo e quando si riavvia mi manda una scermata da prompt dei comadi e dopo quale decina di secondi riparte
<alessio> è possibile rifare il downgrade alla versione 14 lts che non mi ha mai dato problemi?
<alessio> c'è qualcuno?
<alevipri> alessio la scarichi nuovamente e la installi
<alessio> con la pennetta o lo fa automaticamente?
<alessio> cioè con l'usb live
<alevipri> alessio devi usare la live
<alevipri> da DVD o USB, come preferisci
<alevipri> dovrebbe comparire l'opzione "sostituisci Ubuntu 16.04 con Ubuntu 14.04" o simile
<alevipri> prima un bel backup dei tuoi file, ovviamente
<alevipri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/TrustyTahrTorrent
<alessio> ok la stessa cosa se volessi passare alla 16.04 prima della release di inizio febbraio
<alevipri> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<alessio> giusto?
<alevipri> eh, penso di si
<alevipri> si può passare facilmente dalla 16.04 alla 16.04.2, il contrario non saprei
<alessio> sapete se anche altri hanno questi problemi con questa versione?
<alevipri> ma cosa non funziona con la 16.04.2?
<alessio> all'improvviso diventa lo schermo viola e si riavvia
<alevipri> hardware del pc?
<alessio> è un hp pavilion g series
<alessio> g6
<alessio> il processore è un i5
<alevipri> sudo lshw -short
<alevipri> magari metti tutto su paste.ubuntu.com e lasciati un link qui sotto
<alevipri> lasciaci*
<alessio> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlvqW1K9nuY
<alessio> intendevi questo?
<alevipri> si va benone qualunque sito pastebin
<alessio> resto in attesa di vostri pareri?
<alevipri> bah, è un proceddore intel i5 di seconda generazione, io ho un i3 di seconda generazione eppure non ho mai avuto blocchi :)
<alevipri> può essere andato storto qualcosa durante l'installazione?
<alevipri> utilizzi dei PPA esterni?
<alevipri> driver proprietari? qualcosa da segnalare? Così brancoliamo un po' nel buio
<alessio> cos'è un PPA?
<alevipri> personal package archive
<alessio> l'hard disk è partizionato con windows
<alevipri> se ne usi, li vedi in "Software e aggiornameni → Altro software" (iniziano generalmente con https://ppa....
<alessio> ok controllo
<alessio> no non ne vedo con quell'iniziale
<alessio> file:///home/alessio/Immagini/Schermata%20del%202017-02-21%2000-40-11.png
<alessio> volevo mandarti uno screenshot ma non so come si fa qui
<alevipri> caricalo su un sito di imagehosting
<alevipri> however, ho fatto una ricerca veloce ma non ho trovato niente sul tuo pc con ubuntu
<alessio> http://it.tinypic.com/r/2i0x1t/9
<alessio> lo screenshot da qualche indocazione?
<alevipri> ah
<alevipri> non avevi detto che hai fatto un avanzamento di  versione!
<alessio> si sono passato dalla 14.04 alla 16.04.2
<alevipri> uname -r
<alevipri> (cos' vediamo che kernel hai)
<alessio> 4.4.0-63-generic
<alevipri> ok, quindi non hai installato l'hew stack di yakkety
<alevipri> quindi, non hai completamente la 16.04.2, hai solo gli aggiornamenti
<alevipri> ma è un discorso ingarbugliato, lasciamo perdere
<alevipri> la risposta più semplice in questi casi è: sarà andato storto qualcosa durante l'avanzamento
<alessio> potrebbe essere questa la causa dell'instabilità?
<alevipri> comunque
<alevipri> nono, la questione dell'hwe stack non riguarda la stabilità o meno
<alevipri> mi serviva per capire se avevi fatto altre operazioni dopo l'avanzamento di version
<alevipri> vediamo se ci sono problemi con i repo
<alevipri> sudo apt update
<alessio> posso fare qualcosa per recuperare la versione completa?
<alevipri> poi posta l'output su pastebin e lasciaci il link
<alessio> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhO1ZgBZ76f0
<alevipri> nessuna riga di errore?
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-21
<alevipri> apt list --upgradable
<alessio> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZPvnZNLcB
<alevipri> ok, c'è un file parziale che possiamo rimuovere
<alevipri> puoi postare l'output completo di sudo apt update ?
<alevipri> prima ne avevi tralasciato un pezzo
<alessio> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhK1JQ7BkXH4
<alevipri> sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades.ucf-dist
<alevipri> poi nuovamente sudo apt update
<alevipri> compare ancora la riga N:... ?
<alessio> https://thepasteb.in/p/RghnEkX7BOjIz
<alessio> no come vedi non compare più su sudo apt...
<alevipri> ok, quello l'abbiamo tolto
<alevipri> sudo apt install -f
<alevipri> qual'è l'output?
<alessio> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVzAJ8kWGhW
<alevipri> mmm
<alevipri> allora, il sistema è aggiornato e non ci sono problemi con i repository
<alessio> devo fare l'autoremove?
<alevipri> questo vuol dire che l'avanzamento dalla 14.04 alla 16.04 è andato bene e hai tutti i pacchetti giusti, installati e al loro posto
<alevipri> se vuoi fare un po' di pulizia, certamente
<alevipri> sinceramente non so dirti a cosa siano dovuti i blocchi dello schermo
<alessio> beh da quando ci scriviamo non è più succeso
<alevipri> se continuano, magari prova a scaricare la 16.04.2 e a installarla da capo
<alevipri> beh, è già una piccola vittoria
<alessio> prima mi è successo 3 volte nell'arco di 20 minuti mentre stavo su youtube
<alevipri> nada, ora scappo
<alevipri> ciao alessio, ciao gente
<alevipri> alla prossima
<alessio> ciao e grazie
<alessio> buona notte
<OLife> a
<OLife> a
<OLife> b
<OLife> c
<OLife> d
<OLife> e
<xundres> ola
<Bender> ciao, qualcuno sa darmi una dritta come recuperare i dati da un android con schermo rotto con ubuntu 14.04?? grazie
<Mr_Pan> Bender, androodi con ubuntu ?!? android o ubuntu ....
<Bender> <Mr_Pan> un samsung (android) e un computer con ubuntu, tutti i programmi che ho trovato in internet sono per windows o mac
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> Bender, comunque se il telefono si accende potresti provare a collegarlo al pc e vedere se to lo rileva in automatico
<Mr_Pan> e da li copiarti i dati che ti servono
<Mr_Pan> oppure provare con i ltermianel
<Bender> no, non lo fa. il display è rotto
<Bender> cioè lo rileva ma siccome c'era blocco dello schermo prima che si rompesse, non rileva nessun dato
<Carlin0> !chat | Bender
<ubot-it> Bender: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> [16:14] <[Enrico]> jk^^: ... Btw il programma si chiama wine e non wini.... cerca di non aspettarti troppo da wine
<jk^> [16:19] <jk^^> sì ma lessi che ce n'è anche un altro
<jk^> [16:19] <jk^^> eh vatti a ricordare
<jk^> [16:19] <jk^^> spè cerco
<jk^> non l'ho più trovato, stavo cercando nella cronologia ma se scrivo wine trova solo le pagine che hanno la prola wine nell'intestazione, dovrei cercare all'interno delle pagine e firefox mi sa che non me lo permette
<cristian_c> ?
<jk^> ?
<[Enrico]> jk^: gli altri sono a pagamento (che io sappia) e sono comunque basati su wine
<moz> laptop si blocca con chiusura coperchio. Qualche aiuto?
<Mr_Pan> Guest98251, che significa si blocca? va in sospensione ?
<Guest98251> Mr_Pan, significa che la freccia del mouse è ferma, la tastiera non risponde e se è in corso un video o una musica si incantano. Tocca solo riavviare
<Carlin0> Guest98251, che scheda video hai ?
<Guest98251> Carlin0, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)
<Carlin0> Guest98251, e hai installato ubuntu su quel pc ?
<Guest98251> Carlin0, sì, ubuntu 16.10 su inspiron 15 dell 3551
<Carlin0> Guest98251, la cpu atom è tropo scarsa installa qualcosa di + leggero tipo lubuntu
<Guest98251> Carlin0, non voglio reinstallare tutto da capo
<ch0liaxish3re> Salve
<Guest98251> Carlin0, il sistema è veloce, il computer è fluido. L'Hardware sembra reggere bene il software
<Carlin0> l'hai detto tu che si blocca mica io
<Saramis> :)
<Saramis> ciao..
<forseInformatico> Ciao a tutti
<Gabros93> domanda: quando devo selezionare una foto X da una cartella, magari perchè devo cambiare la foto di un profilo, e indirizzo il file manager sulla cartella immagini, vedo solo i nomi delle foto e non le anteprime, quale impostazione devo cambiare affinchè possa vedere le anteprima?
<nebur> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlELN7Wx5sZ
<nebur> openConnection: connect: File o directory non esistente
<nebur> cannot connect to brltty at :0 è l'errore che trovo in .xsession-errors
<nebur> se chiudo il messaggio funziona tutto, mi pare, è cambiato solo un pò lo stile dei caratteri nella home, nomi delle cartelle,ecc..
<nebur> sapete come risolvere?
<peppino> salve a tutti
<totore> CIAO  volevo sapere nella funzione f6 cosa di va ad eliminare mettendo tutte le spunte
<mz94> Salve, potreste aiutarmi con un problema?
<marcy81ge> buongiorno
<cristian_c> ehm...
<cristian_c> è sera
<marcy81ge> lol scusate
<marcy81ge> come si contatta direttamente un utente?
<cristian_c> non è proprio il caso di porre qui tale domanda
<marcy81ge> e dove?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto che c'entra questa domanda con il canale di supporto a ubuntu?
<marcy81ge> perché non sapevo dove chiedere
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> !chat | marcy81ge
<ubot-it> marcy81ge: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy81ge> bhe era una chat su ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok, ma la domanda non ha a che fare con ubuntu
<cristian_c> sei nel canale sbagliato
<marcy81ge> sì perché volevo contattare un utente del forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> marcy81ge: gli mandi un messaggio privato
<marcy81ge> non so come si fa
<cristian_c> ma ripeto, questa è la chat di supporto, non il forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<marcy81ge> non è il caso di scaldarsi, cercavo aiuto
<cristian_c> marcy81ge: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/faq.php?sid=2ce3d2528a5d45681a8f50d5f7f8f042
<cristian_c> marcy81ge: nessuno si scalda,
<cristian_c> !chat | marcy81ge , per favore,
<ubot-it> marcy81ge , per favore,: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcy81ge> sono andato nella pagina dell'utente ma non trovo la voce: Messaggio privato, non sarei in chat sennò
<cristian_c> marcy81ge: questo canale è riservato esclusivamente al sipporto tecnico a ubuntu
<cristian_c> la tua domanda è palesemente offtopic qui, non insistere
<marcy81ge> mi serve aiuto per ubuntu e visto che un utente mi sembrava più ferrato di un altro volevo contattarlo ma non sapendo come fare ho provato ad entrare qui
<cristian_c> se devi fare domande richiedenti aiuto per il sistema operativo, sei nel canale giusto
<cristian_c> ma per favore, domande sul funzionamento del forum, qui non c'entrano nulla, e ti è pure stato dsto il link alle faq
<cristian_c> *dato
<marcy81ge> ok
<cristian_c> qui link alla faq sui messaggi privati nel forum: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/faq.php?sid=2ce3d2528a5d45681a8f50d5f7f8f042#f5r0
<totore> ciao non so come sono riuscito ad installarlo un grazie a tutti in questo momento dgt dal sistema linux
<cristian_c> totore: per qualsiasi probkema, leggi il wiki della comunità e la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | totore
<ubot-it> totore: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !wiki | totore
<ubot-it> totore: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<totore> adesso dovrei aggiustare la grafica
<cristian_c> totore: e naturalmente anche le varie risorse di supporto
<totore> come faccio
<cristian_c> totore: che problema hai alla grafica
<cristian_c> spiegati bene
<cristian_c> ?
<totore> e grande va oltre il monitor anche se vado nella sezione della risoluzione non riesco ad aggiustarla
<cristian_c> totore: fisso o portatile?
<geraldo> buonasera
<totore> fisso
<cristian_c> totore: l'hai collegato al tv?
<cristian_c> o a un monitor vero e proprio?
<totore> no e un monitor da  pc
<cristian_c> totore: di quanto va oltre?
<cristian_c> 'nella sezione della risoluzione' <- del sistema o del monitor?
<totore> e solo quella presente
<totore> cristian_c se hai scritto non lo visualizzato
<totore> c'e solo un tipo di risoluzione  quella in atto
<cristian_c> totore: di quanto va oltre?
<cristian_c> 'nella sezione della risoluzione' <- del sistema o del monitor?
<totore> di molto secondo te dovrei trovare i driver per la scheda video?
<cristian_c> totore: non hai risposto alla seconda domanda
<totore> io ho trovato monitor
<totore> l'altro dove e?
<cristian_c> totore: per favore spiegati in modo più chiaro
<cristian_c> è difficile starti dietro
<cristian_c> totore: intendo hai agito nelle impostaziono di ubuntu, o tramite l'osd del monitor?
<cristian_c> *impostazioni
<totore> chiedo scusa  allora te mi hai chiesto la risoluzione del sistema o del monitor io da linux sono entrata in quella del monitor  poi se ce anche quello del sistema non saprei
<totore> in quello di ubunto
<cristian_c> totore: o lo fai tramite software (ubuntu) o tramite i tasti presenti sul monitor (e il sistema operativo non c'entra)
<cristian_c> totore: hai provato agendo sui tasti del monitor?
<cristian_c> ce n'è anche uno per adjust e overscan di solito
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-22
<domy> salve
<domy> non riesco a capire perchè ls -a
<domy> oppure ls -la
<domy> non visualizza tutti i file
<domy> molti file in minuscolo con maiuscole restono non visibili
<domy> con locate lo trovo
<domy> locate "Fondation Borel - Me Terrier     (735104).xlsx"
<domy> locate "Fondation Borel - Me Terrier     (735104).xlsx"
<domy> locate "Fondation Borel - Me Terrier     (735104).xlsx"
<domy> ???
<domy> con mc non lo trovo nemmeno con ls .a
<domy> ??? come mai ? grazie in anticipo dell' aiuto
<abel> salve, c'è qualcuno? ho un problema
<abel> nessuno?
<enzotib> domy:
<enzotib> domy: locate potrebbe fornire informazioni obsolete, dato che il database su cui si basa viene aggiornato a intervalli di tempo di non meno di 1 giorno
<enzotib> domy: prova con sudo updatedb, e poi prova a vedere se locate ti dà ancora gli stessi risultati
<enzotib> domy: al contrario ls e mc vanno a prendere le informazioni del filesystem in tempo reale, quindi sono "più affidabili"
<pac59> buongiorno, sono con lubuntu 16.10, mi trovo male con i pulsanti delle finestre a destra. Ho provato con l'editor di configurazione ma senza successo. Avete dei suggerimenti?
<davide_> ciao
<mozart92> Buongiorno a tutti! vorrei chiedere un'opinione hardware. Voi abbinereste un celeron 1840 con una geforce 710? o la integrata è meglio della dedicata?
<mozart92> Buongiorno a tutti! vorrei chiedere un'opinione hardware. Voi abbinereste un celeron 1840 con una geforce 710? o la integrata è meglio della dedicata?
<simon86> ciao a tutti avrei un problema con la stampante
<simon86> cioè mi stampa la pagina di prova ma poi quando seleziono un doc da stampare non và
<ubuntu1604> buongiorno
<ubuntu1604> sto cercando di installare l'app Cinelerra
<ubuntu1604> ma quando inserisco il comando sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa
<ubuntu1604> il terminale mi chiede di riprovare a riscrivere il password
<ubuntu1604> anche se il pass e corretto
<Carlin0> ubuntu1604, non si da supporto a software proveniente fuori dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<ubuntu1604> dando il comando sudo apt-get update mi esce questa scritta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24046584/
<Carlin0> chiudi software center gestore pacchetti e cose simili
<Andry1> Ragazzi ho un problema con l'istallazione di xubuntu su un acer con xp, ho scaricato la Iso da qui e lo messa su una chiavetta usb con rufus ma nell momento dell'installazione si blocca dopo che esce la schermata celeste con la scritta xubuntu sembra che il sistema collassi e poi tenti di ripartire da solo....cosa dovrei fare?
<Andry1> Con unetbootin addirittura si blocca il pc....
<jenna> salve, chi può aiutarmi con un piccolo problema?
<wlinux> ciao ragazzi mi potreste aiutare? sto installando xubuntu su un pc acer con xp, ho scaricato la iso e lo messa su una chiavetta usb con rufus ma quando parte l'installazione mi si blocca quando esce la schermata blu con la scritta XUBUNTU...e mi si spegne il pc...come mai?
<Carlin0> !dettagli | wlinux
<ubot-it> wlinux: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<wlinux> ho xp home edition, processore intel pentium 4 cpu 3,40 ghz
<lubuntu> salve
<wlinux> scheda video 3dp edition v 10.04 mobility radeon 9600/9700 series memoria video 64 mb
<Guest36029> non riesco a installare lubuntu
<wlinux> memoria totale 1 gb di ram
<cristian_c> Guest36029: esattamente quale problema hai?
<wlinux> dici a me?
<Guest36029> ho l'hard disk formattato completamente e mi da errore perchè non ho il boot
<Guest36029> voglio solo installare lubuntu sul pc
<Guest36029> è un netbook
<Guest36029> ma avviata la procedura guidata ad unc erto punto si blocca perchè dice che non è presente il boot
<akis24> Guest36029:   formattato oppure eliminate le partzioni ?
<Guest36029> entrambi
<Guest36029> ho anche eliminato le partizioni
<Guest36029> :(
<cristian_c> wlinux: non hai fatto domande ;)
<akis24> Guest36029: avvia la live senza usare subito la procedura di installazione  usa l'opzione  " prova ubuntu senza installare " che poi vediam ocome è messo il disco
<Guest36029> ok sto avviando
<cristian_c> Guest36029: se possibile connettiti in chat dalla live
<wlinux> cristian si..iao ragazzi mi potreste aiutare? sto installando xubuntu su un pc acer con xp, ho scaricato la iso e lo messa su una chiavetta usb con rufus ma quando parte l'installazione mi si blocca quando esce la schermata blu con la scritta XUBUNTU...e mi si spegne il pc...come mai?
<wlinux> avevo scritto questo prima... :P
<cristian_c> wlinux: il pentium 4 può ambire credibilmente solo a lubuntu
<cristian_c> rimanendo alle ubuntu flavour
<wlinux> solo lubuntu?
<cristian_c> pentium 4 3.40 ghz
<Guest36029> ok avviata la "live"
<cristian_c> il processore è quello che è
<akis24> wlinux: parliamo di un pc con architettura da preistoria nel campo informatico . .
<wlinux> 3 anni fa avevo xubuntu...poi mi si ruppe il pc...
<wlinux> avevo il 14.04
<Guest36029> akis24: ok avviata la "live"
<akis24> Guest36029:  bene prosegui fino alla fine e quando arrivi al desktop avvisaci
<Guest36029> akis24: ci sono
<akis24> Guest36029: apri gparted
<cristian_c> wlinux: sicuro che il pc non ti stia dando l'ultimo saluto?
<Guest36029> akis24: fatto
<cristian_c> 'si spegne'
<akis24> Guest36029:  posta una schermata di gparted e mettila qui →
<wlinux> con xp funziona...
<akis24> !image | Guest36029
<ubot-it> Guest36029: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> wlinux: hai provato ora?
<cristian_c> wlinux: e 'come' funziona?
<cristian_c> perché se dicsuo si trascina a fatica, non lo vedo bene xubuntu
<akis24> Guest36029: puoi creare lo screen richiesto usando ctrl+stamp  o usare " cattura schermata dal menu
<wlinux> va bene ...a volte capita che se lo spengo poi non si riaccende subito...ma con xp va bene...
<akis24> Guest36029:  alt+stamp sorry
<dvs89> salve
<akis24> salve dvs89
<cristian_c> wlinux: quante volte hai provato a riavviare xubuntu?
<wlinux> 3 o 4 volte...
<wlinux> sempre lo stesso problema...mi va in crasch :P
<cristian_c> wlinux: prima hai detto che 'si spegne'
<cristian_c> che nnon è 'va in crash'
<dvs89> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts sul mio acer apsire 5755g ma la cpu molte volte va al 100½
<cristian_c> *non
<dvs89> qualcuno puoi aiutarmi
<wlinux> si ma quando provo a istallarlo scusa....si spegne il pc...scusami
<akis24> dvs89: hai installato driver proprietari ?
<akis24> dvs89: hai aggiornato il sistema dopo l'installazione ?
<dvs89> quelli nvidea
<cristian_c> wlinux: riesci a caricare la live?
<dvs89> mi capita come apro qualche programma schizza al 100
<Guest36029> akis24: fatto
<wlinux> no non mi fa proprio andare avanti..
<cristian_c> wlinux: detto ciò, ascolta il consiglio, scarica lubuntu se proprio devi andare di linux
<dvs89> come devo aggiornare?
<akis24> Guest36029:  posta il link della schermata qui in canale ..
<Guest36029> http://prntscr.com/ec1q8s
<cristian_c> wlinux: quindi ricapitolando: se scegli la live si blocca, e se installi invece si spegne?
<akis24> dvs89: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update  e metti tutto su paste →
<akis24> !paste | dvs89
<ubot-it> dvs89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<wlinux> si spegne se installo,la live non la vedo proprio..
<cristian_c> dvs89: puoi elencsre cpu, ram e scheda grafica dell'acer?
<cristian_c> wlinux: perché cosa succede quando scegli l'opzione della live?
<wlinux> non la veo proprio quella opzione...
<wlinux> non mi fa arrivare li...
<wlinux> si spegne dopo 2 minuti di installazione...
<akis24> Guest36029:  che versione di windows hai sul portatile ?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> wlinux: ehm.....
<cicciocap> salve
<cristian_c> wlinux: semmai l'installazione la fai dopo, non prima di aver caricato la live...
<akis24> salve cicciocap
<cicciocap> vorrei sapere un informazione è possibile installare ubuntu su usb 32gb 3.0 da usare su mac
<wlinux> eeee all'opzione live non ci arrivo...si spegne tutto appena 2 minti di caricamento..esce una schermata blu con scritto XUBUNTU e poi si spegne
<cristian_c> wlinux: hai detto 'dopo due minuti di installazione'
<cristian_c> non 'dopo due minuti di caricamento'
<cristian_c> wlinux: mettiti d'accordo con te stesso ;)
<wlinux> si intendevo all'inizio della procedura....
<dvs89> intel core i7 2360QM 2Ghz ,Nvidia ge force GT 540M ,6gb ram ,Intel HD Graphics 3000
<wlinux> scusami .un po di pazienza sono un novellino...
<cristian_c> procedura di installazione o procedura di caricamento?
<cristian_c> *di boot
<Guest36029> ask24: scusa puoi ripetere l'ultimo passaggio che devo fare dopo il terminale?
<wlinux> caricamento....
<cristian_c> wlinux: sì, ma sono due cose nettamente diverse
<akis24> Guest36029:  che versione di windows hai sul portatile ?
<Guest36029> akis24: scusa puoi ripetere l'ultimo passaggio che devo fare dopo il terminale?
<wlinux> perdonami...
<Guest36029> avevo Starter
<dvs89> correggo intel core i7 2630QM
<cristian_c> dvs89: ok
<Guest36029> ma ora praticamente non c'è piu' alcun sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Guest36029: ci sono due partizioni ntfs, una di boot e una di sistema
<dvs89> non mi fa scaricare neanche i driver intel
<akis24> Guest36029: hai ancora due partizioni una di boot e una di sistema ntfs sul disco
<wlinux> si spegne nelle prime fasi di caricamento ......
<Guest36029> cosa devo fare?
<rek> ciao ho un probelma vorrei cambiare gruppo a tutte le sottodir di una dir e dargli i premessi  rw come posso fare?
<cristian_c> wlinux: bene, allora l'installazione non c'entra un bel nientr
<cristian_c> *niente
<wlinux> si si
<rek> tutte su un botto
<akis24> Guest36029:  vuoi eliminare tutto e usare solo ubuntu o tenere entrambi i sistemi ?
<Guest36029> entrambi
<cristian_c> dvs89: in genere non devi scaricare i driver intel
<cristian_c> dvs89: sei in dual boot?
<Guest36029> se è la cosa piu' semplice.. altrimenti installo solo ubuntu
<akis24> Guest36029: allora per cominciare devi ridimensionare la partizione /dev/sda2 lasciando almeno un 50 gb liberi
<dvs89> si dual boot windows 10 e ubuntu 16.04 lts
<cristian_c> dvs89: non riscontri problemi simili in win 10?
<dvs89> no sul 10 no
<cristian_c> (tanto per escluderlo)
<cristian_c> ok
<dvs89> cmq sembra che ora la cpu si sia stabilizata
<dvs89> ho usato una guida
<cristian_c> dvs89: da quanto tempo si verifica il problema?
<akis24> Guest36029: al momento sul disco non hai ne partizioni per linux e neanche lo spazio
<cristian_c> dvs89: ?
<cristian_c> wlinux: esattamente dopo quale schermata si spegne il pc?
<Guest36029> vado col tasto destro su /dev/sda2 e cosa devo scegliere?
<dvs89> da quando ho installato ubuntu
<rek> chown -R root:www-data dovrebeb andare no?
<cristian_c> dvs89: riscontri lo stesso problema in live?
<wlinux> dopo la seconda....la prima esce tutta nera con il simbolino di bianco sotto...poi arriva la seconda ,blu con scritta xubuntu bianca...e poi si spegne mentre gira il pallino...
<cristian_c> dvs89: e quale guida hai utilizzato?
<cristian_c> wlinux: difficile capire a quali schermate tu ti riferisca
<cristian_c> wlinux: puoi mandare un paio di foto?
<dvs89> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNKRjB1EjSZ
<akis24> Guest36029: devi usare la voce ridimensiona - sposta e poi restringerla di circa 50 gigabyte
<wlinux> è una schermata blu con al centro xubuntu scritto bianco...e c'è un pallino che gira...
<akis24> Guest36029:  e ridimensiona dalla parte finale della partizione non dall'inizio
<wlinux> non posso mandare foto...
<rek> ho assegnato il gruppo a tutte le sottocartelle ma ora devo rendere scrivibile tutto ciò anche a www data
<cristian_c> wlinux: beh, dsi, sicuro?
<akis24> rek: siamo impegnati al momento eh ..
<dvs89> niente rallenta lo stesso
<cristian_c> wlinux: fai solo la foto allo schermo, nulla di più, nulla di meno
<dvs89> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/1AaQfFXT0CJLbDA3NzlW?signature=a9c34347641655256fdfb5f303e4a74cafa14405b62d09286409dd302ea3aa9d&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODc3ODE5ODZ9
<akis24> Guest36029: man mano che fai qualcosa chiedi e facci vedere  con gli screen
<Guest36029> ora ho: /dev/sda2 ntfs Size 183.57 GiB Used 6.98 GiB Unused 176.59 GiB
<davide_> quit
<akis24> Guest36029: fai uno screen e fai vedere su mica dovro' chiederlo di continuo
<Guest36029> si scusa
<cristian_c> dvs89: un attimo
<rek> perchè con un chmod -R 766 nemmeno l'utente può listare il ocntenuto della dir
<akis24> !permessi | rek
<ubot-it> rek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<cristian_c> dvs89: hai semplicemente dato update e upgrade, nulla di che
<dvs89> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3QOc15XhREKxUidvN3CM?signature=8baf09b198f82b2678f2b38de1af51228973166ebd5cece3f8fab266fa656633&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODc3ODIyODl9
<dvs89>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/9Dr4Q6M5RizMQYXZuRCX?signature=42aa9ddccd59330384cb45031d19678ebb68af79ff2b25ed6c169d923e5ed329&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODc3ODIzMTh9
<cristian_c> dvs89: sì, non è che non ti crediamo , eh
<Guest36029> akis24: http://prntscr.com/ec21m6
<dvs89> si si ahhaha per farvi vedere la situazione ma mi è partita due volte ilmesaggio
<dvs89> sorry
<cristian_c> dvs89: non ho capito se dopo aver dato i due comandi hai risolto il problema o è comparso
<dvs89> no no non si è risolto purtroppo
<akis24> Guest36029: ora seleziona lo spazio libero e crea una partizione logica
<cristian_c> wlinux: per tutto il resto, fidsti, scarica lubuntu
<cristian_c> *fidati
<wlinux> ok ci provo..
<Guest36029> quella unallocated?
<wlinux> quale versione? 16.10 o 16.04 lts?
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | wlinux
<ubot-it> wlinux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> wlinux: vedi tu
<cristian_c> wlinux: forse meglio 16.04
<wlinux> ok
<cristian_c> ma è a scelta
<wlinux> che differenza c'è?
<akis24> Guest36029: si certo
<cristian_c> 16.10 ha solo 9 mesi di supporto, ciò vuol dire che a luglio scade il supporto
<wlinux> a ok
<cristian_c> dvs89: e dove hai trovato questa 'guida'?
<wlinux> in sostanza xubuntu è troppo pesante per essere caricato sul mio catorcio?
<cristian_c> dvs89: in ogni caso, vorrei vedere la lista dei processi attivi
<dvs89> http://askubuntu.com/questions/789385/software-and-updater-consumes-100-cpu-in-ubuntu-16-04
<dvs89> ok un attimo
<Guest36029> http://prntscr.com/ec252j
<cristian_c> dvs89: ehm..., secondo me non hai letto neanche il titolo....
<cristian_c> dvs89: in live riscontri il problema?
<dvs89> non ho provato in live
<cristian_c> dvs89: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> dvs89: digita: top
<cristian_c> dvs89: e poi manda una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | dvs89
<ubot-it> dvs89: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> wlinux: ti xonviene provare a caricare la live di lubuntu
<cristian_c> wlinux: hai provato su usb o anche dvd?
<akis24> Guest36029: quanta ram hai sul pc ?
<wlinux> provo con lubuntu da usb con dvd non va....
<wlinux> ho il lettore fuori uso
<wlinux> ti faccio sapere
<cristian_c> wlinux: ecco
<cristian_c> wlinux: io continuerei a usarlo su xp finché non fonde
<cristian_c> non credo gli rimanga molto
<dvs89> http://prnt.sc/ec27l9
<Guest36029> 2 gb
<akis24> Guest36029: ridimensiona di due gb la partizione creata im modo che restino liberi e la imposti come swap con gparted
<Guest36029> ridimensiono sempre dalla parte finale vero?
<akis24> Guest36029:  si
<cristian_c> dvs89: beccato i 'colpevoli'
<cristian_c> kodi.bin utilizza il 111% (O.o)
<dvs89> utilizzo kodi per la tv
<cristian_c> poi ci sono otto processi kidle-inject che consumano quasi il 50%
<cristian_c> di cpu
<dvs89> ma con windows non caricava cosi pesantemente la cpu
<cristian_c> dvs89: è lui che da problemi
<cristian_c> dvs89: apri un terminale
<dvs89> si
<dvs89> http://prnt.sc/ec2bbw
<dvs89> con kodi chiuso
<cristian_c> dvs89: digita: sudo apt-get install pastrbinit
<akis24> dvs89:  e dici niente eleborazione video con kodi e un pentium 4 ...
<dvs89> da terminale dice impossibile trovare pacchetto
<akis24>  <cristian_c> dvs89: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   corretto ..
<akis24> dvs89: ridigita correttamente come scritto adesso
<dvs89> ok
<dvs89> fatt
<cristian_c> dvs89: la situazione è cambiata, ma alcuni core sono ancora occupati
<dvs89> ma quindi è impossibile usare Kodi
<dvs89> ?
<cristian_c> dvs89: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<akis24> Guest36029: problemi ?
<Guest36029> sta caricando l'immagine che ho fatto della schermata
<akis24> ok poi fai vedere bene
<Guest36029> http://prntscr.com/ec2fhc
<dvs89> http://prnt.sc/ec2fml
<cristian_c> dvs89: manda il link al pastebin
<cristian_c> Guest36029:
<Guest36029> senza parole ????  :D
<dvs89> cioè?
<cristian_c> Guest36029: a me sembra ok, premi il pulsante applica
<cristian_c> dvs89: il comando in fondo restituisce un link
<cristian_c> dvs89: incolòa il link qui in canale
<cristian_c> *incolla il link
<Guest36029> e non c'è
<Guest36029> basta chiudere il Gparted?
<cristian_c> Guest36029: sì che c'è, lo si vede anche nella schermata
<cristian_c> Guest36029: no
<Guest36029> ok la spunta
<akis24> Guest36029:  bene avvia l'installazione da desktop .. dovresti avere una icona per quello e poi in fase di installazione selezioni partizionamento manuale o altro dopo   la ext4  gli assegni come punto di mount /   la swap  di solito viene riconosciuta direttamente  e segui le indicazioni a video
<cristian_c> Guest36029: l'icona a forma di 'spunta'
<dvs89> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hB2XJjKxGU3
<Guest36029> sta lavorando
<cristian_c> dvs89: ?
<cristian_c> dvs89: il link in fondo alla risposta del comando
<akis24> Guest36029:  se hai dubbi chiedi .. io mi assento qualche minuto ma cristian_c  sa' meglio di me cosa suggerirti
<Guest36029> grazie mille anticipate
<Guest36029> siete grandi
<Guest36029> anche se non dovessi riuscirci
<Guest36029> :P
<dvs89> non ho caito niente
<dvs89> capito*
<cristian_c> dvs89: il comando che ti è stato mandato, restituisce alcuni messaggi nella risposta, tra cui un link, alla fine della risposta
<cristian_c> paste.ubuntu.com ecc
<dvs89> ok scusatemi
<dvs89> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh03xvjg9Gi4
<dvs89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24047338/
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> dvs89: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Guest36029> cristian_c: http://prntscr.com/ec2owu
<Guest36029> mi da' questo errore
<akis24> Guest36029:  quasi non si riesce a vedere cosa è scritto sulla foto tanto è piccola se puoi rifalla
<akis24> anche se sembra non aver installato grub
<Guest36029> http://prntscr.com/ec2tbj
<Guest36029> cosa devo fare per installare grub?
<dvs89> ed ora^
<dvs89> ?
<akis24> Guest36029:  di solito si installa senza problemi normalmente è destinato su /sda  hai cambiato destinazione per caso ?
<Guest36029> no
<Guest36029> non me lo fa installare su sda
<Guest36029> clicco si OK ma non va
<akis24> Guest36029: hai bios efi per caso sul pc ?
<Guest36029> devo riavviare ed entrare nel bios
<akis24> Guest36029: rispondi per adesso ..  sopratutto windows si avviava regolarmente
<Guest36029> si si avviava
<akis24> Guest36029: bios efi sul pc che hai ?
<Guest36029> credo di aver fatto io casino nel formattare
<akis24> Guest36029: se spieghi che hai fatto magari troviamo qualche soluzione se no possiamo restare in eterno qui
<Guest36029> è un netbook samsung processore Atom che montava Windows Satarter ma poi ci avevano installato altra versione senza eliminare la prima
<Guest36029> praticamente il pc non ha nessun sistema operativo al momento
<akis24> Guest36029:  quindi non si avviava allora ultimamente giusto ?
<Guest36029> esatto
<Guest36029> non c'èra alcun SO
<Guest36029> poi ho provato ad installare LUBUNTU ma si blocca sempre a questo punto
<Guest36029> dicendo che non è stato possibile installare il bootloadre
<akis24> Guest36029:  allora senti .. se vuoi usare entrambi i sistemi devi prima reinstallare windows e dopo rifare la procedura altrimenti puoi installare usando tutto il disco e dovrebbe andare bene
<dvs89> ?????
<Guest36029> ok..
<akis24> Guest36029:  ma non avrai windows ..
<akis24> se scegli la seconda opzione ovvio
<Guest36029> ok.
<Guest36029> solo una cortesia
<akis24> Guest36029:  di pure
<Guest36029> possibile fare tutto domani?
<Guest36029> devo allontanarmi ora
<akis24> si ovvio
<Guest36029> domani riprovo a contattarti
<Guest36029> grazie mille per la pazienza
<akis24> di nulla
<Guest36029> siete comunque grandi
<dvs89> che devo fare ragazzi?
<akis24> Guest36029:  se non hai bios efi fai solo una partizione per windows elimini la prima e ridimensioni sda2  è un consiglio ..
<akis24> dvs89: in che senso ?
<akis24> dvs89: hai un sistema pieno di ppa io ti avrei detto di ripristinare gia'
<dvs89> dopo avere lanciato il sudo apt-get install pastrbinit
<dvs89> che devo fare ora?
<dvs89> ho installato ubuntu per avere più stabilità di kodi...ma se mi carica troppo la cpu non risolvo niente
<dvs89> :(
<akis24> dvs89: quel comando ti ha installato pastebinit che serve per avere i link dei vari comandi richiesti nulla di piu' poi come ti ho scritto sopra sui sistemi come il tuo con diversi ppa è consigliabile ripristinare o reinstallare  ma forse non ti rendi conto che i ppa rendono il sistema instabile ..
<akis24> !ripristino | dvs89
<ubot-it> dvs89: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> dvs89: ehm, ti avevo dato un altro comando
<cristian_c> alle 17:42
<cristian_c> dvs89: di cui ti chiedi di incollare il link risultante
<rek> php 7 nei repo di 16.10 se già installato può essere configurato con XML ?
<dvs89> scusate mi è saltata la linea
<dvs89> quindi non c'è modo per risolvere il sovraccarico della cpu
<wlinux> sera raga ho un problema con lubuntu ,non mi si avvia....potreste aiutarmi?
<wlinux> l'ho appena installato...
<wlinux> tutti a vedere la juve? :P
<cristian_c> wlinux:
<cristian_c> wlinux: 'non mi si avvia' <- ovvero?
<wlinux> allora....
<wlinux> accendo il pc in dual boot e scelgo lubuntu poi esce la schermata della password e va in blocco
<wlinux> e come se andasse in stand by
<wlinux> e poi si blocca
<wlinux> qualche volta vuole avviarsi ma niente...si spegne.. :(
<jenna> buonasera, ieri ho installato l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 16.10 e ora un sacco di pagine non si caricano più
<cristian_c> wlinux: credo tu abbia peoblemi col tuo pc
<cristian_c> non tanto problemi a livello software
<cristian_c> wlinux: in live hai riscontrato problemi?
<wlinux> no
<cristian_c> wlinux: temo tu abbia problemi con l'hard disk
<cristian_c> jenna: 'un sacco di pagine' <- ?
<wlinux> che tipo di problemi? l'installazione è andata a buon fine e solo che non si avvia ......qui ho anche xp e mi va bene...
<jenna> la posta, alcune pagine contenenti video, pagine qualunque che prima visitavo senza problemi
<cristian_c> wlinux: da tutti i sintomi che hai descritto oggi, pare di no
<cristian_c> jenna: stai parlando del browser? Di chrome, firefox, ...?
<jenna> si si scusa, nè su chrome nè su firefox vanno. eppure ieri si aprivano
<wlinux> su xubuntu ti do ragione è troppo pesante ma lubuntu l'ho installato a meraviglia poxp mi funziona perchè lubuntu non si avvia??
<cristian_c> jenna: apri un terminale
<jenna> si
<cristian_c> wlinux: se in live va senza problemi e dopo installato no, ho paura che tu abbia problemi all'hard disk
<cristian_c> jenna: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wlinux> ma xp va bene se hd è andato neanche xp dovrebbe funzionare...
<jenna> ok ho fatto, cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> chi ha detto cenl'hdd è andato?
<cristian_c> wlinux: 'ha problemi' != 'è andato'
<cristian_c> !pastrbinit | jenna
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastrbinit'
<cristian_c> !pastebinit | jenna
<ubot-it> jenna: pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<wlinux> si si
<wlinux> vabbe dai...
<cristian_c> jenna: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> wlinux: hqi fatto il test smart al disco?
<cristian_c> *hai
<cristian_c> wlinux: così verifichi tu stesso il suo attuale stato
<wlinux> con xp? lo scan disk dici?
<cristian_c> .....
<jenna> ok e ora?
<cristian_c> wlinux: https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology
<cristian_c> jenna: il comando restituisce un link
<jenna> si lo vedo
<cristian_c> incollalo in canale, perfavore
<jenna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24048871/
<cristian_c> jenna: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list &&bls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> jenna: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<cristian_c> jenna: la seconda riga
<cristian_c> nella prima c'è un errore
<wlinux> ma smart è un programma?
<jenna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24048900/
<cristian_c> wlinux: leggi pure al link, con calma
<cristian_c> jenna: ah, partiti da una 14.04 in beta....
<jenna> inizialmente si ma fino a ieri avevo 16.04
<cristian_c> stai ancora usando i repository partner della 14.04
<jenna> e quindi cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto 9 ppa, di cui alcuni per 14.04 e 16.04
<cristian_c> jenna: avanzamenti, anche di questo tipo, sommati a ppa, possono portare a instabilità del sistema
<cristian_c> in ogni caso qui non si da supporto a sistemi compromessi dall'uso di ppa
<jenna> nn sonemmeno cosa siano..
<cristian_c> !ppa | jenna
<ubot-it> jenna: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> jenna: eppure ne hai aggiunti vari
<jenna> non c'è un modo per eliminare questi ppa?
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<jenna> il problema è che io non ci capisco niente..per me  è arabo tutto questo :(
<jenna> forse xke ho cliccato su abilita aggiornamenti da terze parti credo si chiami?
<cristian_c> jenna: no
<cristian_c> jenna: avrai pescato i ppa da qualche blog sul web
<cristian_c> molto probabilmente
<cristian_c> se neanche ti rendi conto di averlo fatto.
<jenna> come faccio a vedere quali sono questi ppa da eliminare cosi da levarli?
<cristian_c> jenna: è abbastanza facile, quelli che contengono molte librerie come dipendenze del programma
<cristian_c> e che sopratutto abbiano librerie condivise con i repository ufficiali di ubuntu, di cui sostituiscono le versioni originali, con quelle fornite dai ppa
<jenna> possono essere quelli che iniziano con launchpad
<cristian_c> non è detto, non è un criterio valido di selezione
<cristian_c> jenna: per esempio, chrome non è un problema, il ppa contiene solo il pacchetto chrome non presente nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non va ad intaccare quindi nessun altro componente di sistema
<jenna> ascolta, nell'ultimo link che ti ho incollato hai visto quali sono quelli che nn vanno bene? cosi magari mi dici in che riga sono e so cosa cancellare se ci riesco
<cristian_c> jenna: non posso controllare tutti i ppa al posto tuo
<jenna> ma sono in quel link comunque?
<cristian_c> jenna: avresti dovuto verificarli prima di aggiungerli, in realtà
<cristian_c> jenna: quella è una lista dei tuoi ppa
<cristian_c> quali hanno fatto il danno, è tutto da vedere
<cristian_c> jenna: in ogni caso, l'avanzamento di sistema, per di più consecutivo è scpnsigliato, a maggior ragione se l'utente manomette successivamente l'os
<jenna> ti chiedo un ultima cosa
<cristian_c> jenna: perciò ti suggerisco di installare ubuntu da zero
<jenna> dove trovo una guida per farlo?
<jenna> xke non l'ho installato io
<cristian_c> !installazione | jenna
<ubot-it> jenna: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> jenna: masterizza un dvd o crea una usb avviabile con rufus
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<axelandro> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | axelandro
<ubot-it> axelandro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jenna> ripeto, è tutto arabo xme ma ci proverò..
<rek> cosa jenna
<cristian_c> jenna: beh, dai la guida seguita passo passo è abbordabile
<axelandro> Ho una macchina in cui è installato windows 10 in raid 0 e vorrei aggiungere in dual boot anche ubuntu. Da windows ho già effettuato la riduzione di volume da dedicare ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> ancora di più i link per masterizzare e rufus
<cristian_c> jenna: se ci sono problemi, siamo qui
<jenna> eh ma la metà dei termini utilizzati non so nemmeno che significano quindi domani proverò e vediamo che succede
<axelandro> quando lancio il live cd posso installare ubuntu nel modod classico attraverso la partizione manuale o prima devo prendere qualche altro accorgimento?
<cristian_c> axelandro: sui raid starei attento, verifica in live se il disco viene rilevato
<jenna> ok grazie dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> jenna: di niente, in bocca al lupo
<rek> dai jenna vai
<jenna> crepi! buonanotte
<rek> che non abbia bisogno di qualcosa di particolare o addilittura una versione server
<axelandro> dal live facendo su partizione manuale (Altro) vedo 2 partizioni booter per windows 10 e 2 partizioni sconosciute che presumo siano i dati di windows 10 e poi mi rileva un altra partizione sconosciuta che è quella che ho creato da windows per l'installazione di ubuntu
<axelandro> e credo che fin qui sia tutto giusto
<axelandro> dato che è un raid 0
<cristian_c> axelandro: manda una schermata di gparted, se puoi
<cristian_c> !image | axelandro
<ubot-it> axelandro: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<axelandro> devo fare prova ubuntu e poi avviare gparted?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> axelandro: volendo, puoi anche collegarti qui in chat dalla live
<axelandro> ok dammi il tempo xkè la macchina in cui devo fare queste cose è quella che sto utilizzando per parlare con voi
<axelandro> ok sono dal live cd
<axelandro> dove trovo gparted_
<axelandro> _
<axelandro> ?
<cristian_c> axelandro: basta cercarlo nella dash
<cristian_c> scrivendo il suo nome nella dash di ricerca
<axelandro> ok
<cristian_c> axelandro: poi premi il tasto stamp
<axelandro> http://imgur.com/ctlGU37
<cristian_c> axelandro: ok, dovrebbe essere esterno al discorso delcraid
<cristian_c> delcrsid
<cristian_c> *raid
<axelandro> quindi? come mi comporto?
<cristian_c> l'unico dubbio è in merito al bootloader, ma penso che vada a dar fastidio alla partizione ntfs di boot
<cristian_c> axelandro: teoricamente, potresti partizionare nello spazio non allocato creato in precedenzs
<cristian_c> *precedenza
<cristian_c> e installare ubuntu nella nuova partizione
<cristian_c> axelandro: facci sapere se hai problemi
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<axelandro> e se il grub non parte dopo l-installazione
<axelandro> ?
<cristian_c> axelandro: beh, prima di tutto bisognerebbe vedere se riesce ad installare il grub
<cristian_c> axelandro: ma in teoria dovresti sempre trovare il modo di farlo apparire
<axelandro> cmq provo a fare il partizionamento manuale nella parte non allocata ed installo come descritto nella guida
<axelandro> nel frattempo mi sn loggato anche col portatile come axelandro2
<axelandro> in caso di problemi posso chiedere?
<cristian_c> certo
<axelandro> ok provo
<cristian_c> magari a quest'ora non so se troverai qualcuno disponibile
<axelandro> e infatti forse [ meglio domani mattina
<cristian_c> ma prova comunque a domandare in caso di problemi con la guida e non
<axelandro> cmq ti ringrazio
<axelandro> domani tu ci sei?
<cristian_c> di niente
<cristian_c> axelandro: è un canale di supporto, non si fa ssistenza ad personam
<axelandro> lol chiedevo mica imponevo
<axelandro> cmq grazie
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<axelandro> buonanotte
<cristian_c> è un po' il principio e la fioosofia del supporto
<cristian_c> notte anche a te
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-23
<Gabros93> buongiorno, i link ai file .pdf non funzionano nè su chrome nè su chromium ma solo su firefox, che può essere?
<andrea1> buongiorno a tutti....ho un problema di disnstallazione con ubuntu 16.10...qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore?
<Gabros93> risolto, era uget
<gigirock> mikeit, andchat e' meglio.....
<mikeit> gig
<mikeit> gigirok
<mikeit> che è andchat un app?
<mikeit> si s
<mikeit> si vista
<ombbre> buongiorno a tutti, utilizzo ubuntu mate 16.04.2 lts ho un problema con la compressione delle cartelle. Ad esempio sto tentando di comprimere una cartella in documenti quindi clicco per comprimere si avvia il programma ma la cartella compressa non c'è anche segliendo un altro percorso diverso da quello di default
<ombbre> non si trova, quindi presuppongo che non si comprime nulla
<Carlin0> mate cosa  usa file roller ?
<ombbre> utilizza caja come file manager
<Carlin0> per comprimere
<ombbre> non è installato file roller ma p7zip
<Carlin0> ma p7zip non ha gui
<ombbre> quando clicco con il destro su una cartella si apre una finestra con scritto comprimi e non vedo il nome del programma
<Carlin0> ombbre, se scrivi nel terminale dpkg -l | grep file-roller
<Carlin0> risponde qualcosa ?
<ombbre> non risponde niente
<Carlin0> quindi non è installato
<Carlin0> eh non so che gui usi mate
<Carlin0> toccherebbe andare da riga di comando
<ombbre> con p7zip allora altrimenti dovrei installare file roller, non capisco come faccio a trovare il programma di compressione che ho ora
<ExPBoy> !p7<ip
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'p7<ip'
<ExPBoy> !info p7zip
<ubot-it> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 16.02+dfsg-1 (yakkety), package size 358 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Carlin0> si ma p7zip non ha gui
<ExPBoy> ombbre, usa il terminale
<ombbre> si è da riga allora installerei file roller che dici?
<Carlin0> For help, type: /usr/bin/p7zip -h
<Carlin0> ombbre, sudo apt install file-roller
<Carlin0> se non sei pratico ti conviene
<ombbre> va bene grazie
<ombbre> Carlin0 riguardo alla compressione dei file in ubuntu mate 16.04.2 il programma di default è engrampa poi ho installato anche file roller ma niente si apre la finestra per comprimere la cartella poi non accade nulla
<ombbre> non funzionano nessuno dei due, tempo fa però engrampa funzionava correttamente
<ombbre> ho delle cartelle zippate
<ombbre> adesso non so perchè non funziona più e neanche file roller
<ombbre> che però ho installato oggi
<ombbre> p7zip non so utilizzarlo ho provato a lanciare p7zip -d -h cartelladacomprimere ma non mi ha dato nulla forse sbaglio qualcosa
<gigirock> ombbre, man p7zip ti aiutera'
<gigirock> ombbre, ma che devi fare ?
<ombbre> devo comprimere cartelle
<gigirock> che cartelle
<Carlin0> tar -zcvf nomedelarchivio.tar.gz /path/della/cartella/da/comprimere
<ombbre> se volessi comprimere in zip?
<gigirock> !info unzip
<ubot-it> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-20ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 152 kB, installed size 542 kB
<gigirock> !info zip
<ubot-it> zip (source: zip): Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0-11 (yakkety), package size 158 kB, installed size 609 kB
<jenna> ragazzi mi serve una mano..sto tentando di reinstallare ubuntu. la usb è pronta, riavvio il pc, premo f2 ed entro nel bios ma quando riavvio mi torna come era prima
<gigirock> jenna, ci sono anche ragazze, ma cmq nel bios selezioni la usb come prima risorsa per il boot ?
<Carlin0> e come l'hai fatta la usb ?
<jenna> era un ragazzi generico :D comunque si vado nella configurazione del bios e metto al primo posto la usb
<gigirock> jenna, rispondi a Carlin0
<jenna> con il programma creatore dischi di avvio
<Carlin0> jenna, se non va la usb procurati un dvd
<jenna> il pc non mi legge i dvd
<gigirock> jenna, hai fatto la usb dal ubuntu che vuoi zappare ?
<Carlin0> se il pc non legge i dvd ho dubbi che booti da usb
<jenna> quando ho installato ubuntu la prima volta l'ha preso benissimo dall'usb quindi non è quello il problema
<jenna> si sul pc con ubuntu ho scaricato quello che mi serviva e l'ho messo sulla usb
<gigirock> jenna, direi che la usb che hai creato non funziona , cmq hai scaricato una .iso ?
<jenna> si dal sito
<gigirock> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> jenna, controlla il md5sum della iso
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Carlin0> jenna, potrebbe essere anche la chiavetta usb che daje e daje è andata a  escort
<jenna> allora..la chiavetta inserita mi dice ubuntu 16.04.2 lts amd 64 ma nella lista non la vedo
<jenna> è nuova la chiavetta
<Carlin0> hai controllato il md5sum jenna ?
<jenna> ho digitato il comando md5sum ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso e mi dice file o directory non esistente
<ersandro> jenna: riprova lo stesso comando dopo aver copiato la iso direttamente nella tua home
<jenna> già fatto e mi da la stessa cosa
<ersandro> se apri un terminale e dai il comando ls vedi la iso con quel nome?
<jenna> ok aspetta ho scaricato la versione che mi serve su questo pc che è un windows 7, ho utilizzato il programma winmd5sum ho fatto compare e risulta corretto
<jenna> ora come metto il file iso sulla chiavetta da questo pc?
<ersandro> su windows in passato utilizzavo "linuxlive usb creator"
<ersandro> se lo cerchi con google lo trovi al volo
<jenna> sta copiando..volevo chiedere intanto..una volta che ho installato e che la chiavetta non mi serve più come faccio a cancellare i file dalla usb?
<gigirock> ersandro, jenna su win7 e' meglio usare rufus ....
<gigirock> !info usb
<ubot-it> Package usb does not exist in yakkety
<gigirock> !info usb-win
<ubot-it> Package usb-win does not exist in yakkety
<gigirock> !usb-win
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gigirock> scusate
<ersandro> grazie del suggerimento gigi, in passato linuxlive usb creator non mi ha dato mai problemi ma sicuramente testerò anche rufus
<jenna> ora inserisco la chiavetta, riavvio ed entro nel bios. vediamo se ora funziona
<ersandro> ok, poi per recuperare la chiavetta basta cancellarne il contenuto, al limite la puoi riformattare con gparted
<jenna> allora sono nel bios, faccio boot device priority, già nel primo posto mi da removable device
<jenna> salvo ed esco giusto?
<ersandro> sì
<jenna> niente da fare, è tornato com'era prima
<ersandro> scusa jenna, sono arrivato tardi e ho solo letto del tuo problema con la iso e su come metterla su chiavetta
<ersandro> cosa intendi con "come era prima"?
<jenna> adesso l'ha presa, in pratica nel bios dovevo modificare in due voci la posizione della usb
<jenna> cmq gparted va installato?
<ersandro> sì, senno puoi usare gnome-disks che dovresti già avere
<jenna> cmq mi sa che non potrò più usare chrome
<jenna> è possibile installare chrome?
<fabio_cc> jenna, si è possibile ma non diamo supporto per l'installazione di applicazioni che non si trovano nei repository ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !chat | jenna
<ubot-it> jenna: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> jenna, comunque nei repository c'è chromium, la versione libera di chrome
<jenna> ah ok e funziona uguale?
<fabio_cc> jenna, puoi provarlo, ovviamente non è identico
<jenna> mi dice scaricamento file dati extra non riuscito riguardo a flashplugin-installer, ho fatto esegui questa azione ora ma non è cambiato niente
<fabio_cc> jenna, è per via di questo problema che vuoi installare chrome?
<jenna> no quello è perchè mi sono sempre trovata bene con chrome. adesso si è avviato con ubuntu da zero, c'erano aggiornamenti e mi è comparsa questa finestra
<fabio_cc> jenna, prova così: apri il terminale e digita: sudo apt clean
<fabio_cc> jenna, successivamente: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jenna> con sudo apt clean non è successo niente, ho messo la pass ma non ha fatto nulla
<fabio_cc> jenna, ok, corretto
<fabio_cc> jenna, dai il secondo
<axelandro> una macchina su cui è installato windows 10 in raid 0 e adesso vorrei effettuare l'installazione di ubuntu (in particolare la versione 14.04). Da windows ho già effettuato la riduzione di volume prevedendo di destinare circa 90 GB per l'installazione di ubuntu. Dall'immagine potete vedere come Gparted dal Live CD vede la situazione delle partizioni
<axelandro>  http://imgur.com/2Pw6ydA
<axelandro> Adesso io mi chiedevo, e chiedo a voi, se posso semplicemente installare ubuntu sulla parte non allocata effettuando la partizione manuale una volta avviata l'installazione così come è spiegata nella guida, oppure devo fare alcune operazioni preliminari per evitare che mi si sballi tutta la configurazione in raid 0 ?
<jenna> mi dice impossibile rimuovere 'var/lib/apt/lists/partial': è una directory
<fabio_cc> jenna, ok
<fabio_cc> jenna, ha scritto solo questo?
<jenna> si
<fabio_cc> jenna, allora ok
<fabio_cc> jenna, adesso: sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> !paste | jenna
<ubot-it> jenna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<jenna> ok ora mi dice che 30 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati, di dare apt list --upgradable
<fabio_cc> axelandro, mi dispiace non sono pratico di raid
<axelandro> ok grazie lo stesso
<fabio_cc> jenna, riesci a mettere su pastebin tutto quello che hai ottenuto?
<fabio_cc> !paste | jenna
<ubot-it> jenna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<jenna> ok allora aspetta che accedo da ubuntu
<fabio_cc> jenna, ok
<fabio_cc> jenna, è molto meglio, fai prima
<jenna2> ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053321/
<fabio_cc> jenna2, ok adesso dai: sudo apt dist-upgrade
<jenna2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24053350/
<fabio_cc> jenna2, di flashplugin-installer non c'è traccia, forse era già riuscito a scaricare i dati extra, comunque non dovresti avere più quel problema
<jenna2> c'è altro che devo fare? installazioni o aggiornamenti vari?
<fabio_cc> jenna2, adesso è tutto aggiornato
<jenna2> ok grazie mille per avermi aiutata e per la pazienza!!
<fabio_cc> jenna2, di nulla, siamo qua per questo
<jenna2> non escludo il ritorno :D :D
<fabio_cc> jenna2, se vuoi provare chromuim: sudo apt install chromium
<fabio_cc> no scusa
<fabio_cc> jenna2, sudo apt install chromium-browser
<jenna2> ok
<fabio_cc> jenna2, se invece vuoi chrome, devi scaricare e installare il file .deb per ubuntu dal sito ufficiale
<jenna2> e una volta scaricato come si installa?
<fabio_cc> jenna2, ripeto questo esula dal supporto ufficiale ubuntu, posso spiegartelo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<jenna2> ah ok
<jenna2> allora vado di là! grazie a tutti
<simon86> ciao avrei un problema cosa vuol dire grub rescue
<fabio_cc> !veggenti | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<simon86> in pratica accendo il pc e ce scritto grub rescue
<Carlin0> !grub | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> simon86, segui la guida per il ripristino
<simon86> okay do un okkiata grazie
<fabio_cc> simon86, non è che devi darci una occhiata (non si scrive okkiata), devi leggerlo con attenzione. Grazie
<simon86> si era per dire
<fabio_cc> simon86, bene
<simon86> scusate sarò più specifico,accendo il pc e mi appare scritto ERROR:UNKNOWN FILESYSTEM ENTERING RESCUE MODE GRUB RESCUE
<fabio_cc> simon86, avvia il pc con chiavetta o dvd live di ubuntu e verifica che l'hard disk funzioni correttamente
<simon86> POI HO DIGITATO sudo update-grub e mi dice unknown comand
<fabio_cc> simon86, comunque ancora non hai nemmeno detto che versione di ubuntu stia utilizzando
<simon86> ubuntu mate nell'altro pc insieme a vista
<simon86> 16.04 lts
<fabio_cc> simon86, e vista si avvia?
<simon86> no
<simon86> il problema e che non vorrei perdere vista
<fabio_cc> simon86, se è un problema del disco puoi farci poco. Avvia il pc con la live di ubuntu 16.04
<simon86> ok
<simon86> cosi sta partendo
<simon86> ok funziona
<fabio_cc> simon86, certo
<fabio_cc> simon86, ha finito il caricamento?
<simon86> si
<simon86> e attivo
<fabio_cc> simon86, prova ad accedere alle partizioni del tuo hard disk
<fabio_cc> simon86, dovrebbero essere su Risorse, se usi MATE
<simon86> hd il disco è ok,un settore danneggiato
<fabio_cc> simon86, hai controllato dati e test SMART?
<simon86> no
<fabio_cc> simon86, dove lo vedi che ha un settore danneggiato?
<simon86> accessori dischi disco fisso toshiba
<fabio_cc> simon86, ok
<fabio_cc> simon86, clicca sul pulsante con le 3 linee
<fabio_cc> simon86, apri dati e test SMART
<simon86> scusa pulsante 3 linee?
<simon86> cioè
<fabio_cc> simon86, tre barrette orizzontali
<fabio_cc> simon86, forse in MATE è diverso, non saprei
<simon86> solo una rossa
<simon86> mi dice formatta partizione
<fabio_cc> simon86, no non quello
<fabio_cc> simon86, prova ctrl+s
<fabio_cc> simon86, dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra dati e test smart
<simon86> si ok avvio test automatico?
<fabio_cc> simon86, no
<fabio_cc> simon86, mi confermi che le singole voci sono tutte OK?
<fabio_cc> simon86, la lista probabilmente è da scorrere
<simon86> si apparte 1na temperatura dell?aria guatato in passato dice
<simon86> guastato
<fabio_cc> simon86, ok quello non è il massimo ma potrebbe semplicemente essere stato qualche surriscaldamento momentaneo, soprattutto in estate
<fabio_cc> simon86, ok dal punto di vista hardware il disco dovrebbe essere ok
<fabio_cc> simon86, prova a montare le partizioni del disco
<fabio_cc> simon86, le trovi nel menu risorse, o volendo anche dall'applicazione Dischi in cui ti trovi adesso
<simon86> NTFS-MONTATO su media/ubuntu-mate/88
<simon86> questo?
<fabio_cc> simon86, quella è la partizione di win
<fabio_cc> simon86, è leggibile?
<simon86> cioè
<fabio_cc> simon86, vedi il contenuto?
<simon86> si si
<fabio_cc> simon86, prova le altre
<simon86> partizione n1 239 gb partizione n2 11 gb
<fabio_cc> simon86, le riesci ad apire tutte?
<simon86> si
<fabio_cc> simon86, apri il terminale e digita: sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> simon86, metti tutto su paste
<fabio_cc> !paste | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<simon86> dopo parted -?
<fabio_cc> simon86, elle minuscola
<simon86> opzione non valida l
<fabio_cc> simon86, -l
<fabio_cc> simon86, trattino elle
<simon86> si opzione non valida nell'altro pc non appare cosi l
<fabio_cc> simon86, prova sudo parted --list
<simon86> sempre paste
<simon86> ?
<fabio_cc> simon86, si metti su paste poi qui scrivi il link
<simon86> file directory non esistente
<simon86> opzione non riconosciuta --list
<fabio_cc> simon86, per favore copia tutto su paste, compreso il comando che digiti
<fabio_cc> simon86, e scrivi qui il link
<simon86> paste sudo parted --list
<simon86> giusto?
<fabio_cc> !paste | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<simon86> si ma non mi appare niente
<fabio_cc> simon86, devi andare su quella pagina web con firefoz
<fabio_cc> firefox
<fabio_cc> simon86, quindi?
<simon86> ho un altro problema,in pratica se provo ubuntu con la chiavetta non mi fa andare in internet anche l'altra volta ho dovuto instalarlo per poterci andare
<fabio_cc> simon86, ok
<fabio_cc> simon86, usi il wifi?
<simon86> si
<fabio_cc> simon86, ok lascia perdere paste
<simon86> ti mando una foto dello schermo se vuoi
<fabio_cc> simon86, sudo fdisk -l    ti funziona?
<simon86> si
<fabio_cc> simon86, ok, la parte che interessa dovrebbe essere in fondo
<fabio_cc> !image | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> simon86, fai foto e poi usa uno di quei servizi
<simon86> si
<simon86> http://prnt.sc/echnhq
<fabio_cc> simon86, la live è su pendrive usb?
<simon86> si
<fabio_cc> simon86, ok quindi /dev/sdb è quella
<simon86> si
<fabio_cc> simon86, su sda ci sono solo le partizioni win
<simon86> cioe?
<fabio_cc> simon86, su quel pc ubuntu non è installato
<simon86> si è installato fin quando andavo con ubuntu andava poi oggi ho fatto partire vista e ciao
<fabio_cc> simon86, non è che hai usato wubi?
<simon86> nonso cos'è
<Msystem> Ciao a tutti :-), sto usando ubuntu 16.4 su un eebook asus ma ho dei casini con la tastiera, mi si incasinano i tasti funzione e tasti alt shift
<fabio_cc> simon86, manda uno screenshot dopo aver selezionato l'hard disk
<fabio_cc> simon86, scusa ho saltato un pezzo
<fabio_cc> simon86, intendevo dell'applicazione Dischi, quella che hai usato prima
<simon86> ok
<Msystem> la tastiera e inglese, ho smanazzato tra le impostazioni tastiera ma non trovo un layout decente che corrisponda a questa tastiera. sapete se c`e un modo per configurarla a mano
<fabio_cc> Msystem, dovresti avere 5 layout per tastiera inglese
<fabio_cc> Msystem, scusa errore mio
<fabio_cc> Msystem, ricominciamo
<fabio_cc> Msystem, dalle impostazioni apri inserimento testo
<fabio_cc> Msystem, clicca su +
<simon86> http://prnt.sc/echtdy
<fabio_cc> Msystem, ci sono 30 layout per inglese
<fabio_cc> Msystem, aggiungi quello che ti serve
<fabio_cc> simon86, confermo hai una partizione con win, una di recovery sempre di win e basta
<fabio_cc> simon86, ubuntu non c'è
<fabio_cc> simon86, il disco è da 250 GB ed è partizionato per intero
<simon86> scusa ma perchè allora all'accensione mi da grub
<simon86> error
<fabio_cc> simon86, ma scusa cosa vuol dire che oggi hai fatto partire vista. Non lo avevi mai avviato?
<simon86> no dopo che gli avevo affiancato ubuntu no .sempre usato ubuntu
<simon86> oggi volevo usare vista per installare reincast
<simon86> fabio-
<simon86> _
<fabio_cc> simon86, affiancato ubuntu dove?
<fabio_cc> simon86, ci sono solo 2 partizioni, entrambe di win
<simon86> http://imgur.com/LQRSoVK
<fabio_cc> simon86, manda screenshot dell'errore di grub
<simon86> e quello
<fabio_cc> simon86, apri gparted
<simon86> sempre con la chiavetta
<fabio_cc> simon86, si, riavvia in live
<fabio_cc> simon86, apri gparted, selezione sda e manda foto
<simon86> ok
<fabio_cc> *seleziona
<simon86> fabio   https://imgur.com/a/kjrXN
<simon86> fabio_cc   https://imgur.com/a/kjrXN
<fabio_cc> simon86, non ti ho chiesto questo
<fabio_cc> simon86, apri gparted
<simon86> non c'è
<fabio_cc> simon86, seleziona /dev/sda
<fabio_cc> simon86, sudo apt install gparted
<fabio_cc> simon86, ah no, non hai internet
<simon86> non và internet
<fabio_cc> simon86, mi sembra strano che non ci sia
<fabio_cc> simon86, sudo dpkg -l | grep gparted
<fabio_cc> simon86, manda foto
<simon86> fabio_cc  https://imgur.com/a/joNrx
<fabio_cc> simon86, a parte che hai scritto / invece di |, comunque è installato
<fabio_cc> simon86, scrivi sudo gparted
<simon86> :)
<gigio> ciao, c'è qualche anima gentile che può aiutarmi con l'installazione di ubuntu affiancata a windows?
<fabio_cc> gigio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<simon86> fabio_cc  https://imgur.com/a/HIakX
<gigio> grazie fabio l'ho già letto, però ho alcune domande a riguardo
<fabio_cc> simon86, senti, le partizioni sono entrambe ntfs, ubuntu su quel disco non c'è
<simon86> ok fabio ti ringrazio per la tua paziensa
<fabio_cc> simon86, e non mi sembra che ci siano altri hard disk collegati
<simon86> reinstallo ubuntu formattando e via
<fabio_cc> simon86, resta il fatto che non capisco cosa tu abbia fatto
<fabio_cc> simon86, credo che tu abbia omesso di dire qualcosa
<simon86> no va beh
<simon86> nel senso quando ho installato ubuntu ho dovuto formattare win 7 perchè prima avevo win vista e win7 insieme
<simon86> poi dopo win vista e ubuntu e finchè ho usato ubuntu tutto okay poi ho provato win e ciao belli
<fabio_cc> simon86, ma dove lo hai installato ubuntu? ci sono solo due partizioni, entrambe NTFS, e non c'è spazio non partizionato
<fabio_cc> simon86, non diciamo cose impossibili
<simon86> difatti l'hd era in comune
<fabio_cc> simon86, doveva per forza esserci almeno una partizione etx3/ext4
<fabio_cc> *ext
<simon86> non so cosa dire
<simon86> cmq grazie
<fabio_cc> simon86, se non riesci a far partire windows, rivolgiti alle risorse di supporto windows
<simon86> e come si fa
<fabio_cc> !windows | simon86
<ubot-it> simon86: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<simon86> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> simon86, prego
<simon86> wey fabio_cc parlano solo inglese :D
<soleluna> buonasera! ho un problema con la connessione. al momento internet c'è però al posto del solito simbolo del wifi mi ritrovo due frecce una che va su e una che va giu, e se clicco non mi più l'elenco delle connessioni wifi disponibili
<soleluna> nessuno?
<pier> buonasera, ho provato ad installare delle applicazioni da ubuntu software, mi chiede l'accesso con un account ubuntu one. fatto. uno con libero e uno con gmail. entrambi non funzionano. mi ritorna email o password non corretta. è già successo a qualcuno?
<pier> #ubuntu-it-chat
<kondork> ciao a tutti, una domanda, se mi serve ubuntu server e ho un pc di 5 / 6 anni fa, la versione amd 64 non girerà mai vero?
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-24
<bruno> salve a tutti
<Guest46607> ok thanks!
<Guest46607> ls
<Guest46607> cmd
<Guest46607> command
<gigirock> yeps
<soleluna> salve, ho un problema con la connessione, potete aiutarmi
<soleluna> nessuno nemmeno oggi?
<soleluna> vabbè grazie lo stesso eh
<gigirock> soleluna..... n e' obbligatorio il servizio
<gigirock> !paga
<ubot-it> se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<pac59> buongiorno, come posso risolvere questo problema: Il gestore della scrivania non è attivo su lubuntu 16.10.
<gigirock> pac59, cosa vuol dire ? nella tua installazione non funziona il gestore della scrivania ?
<pac59> esatto, non riesco a mettere lo sfondo ed è tutto nero.
<gigirock> pac59, ma quindi hai fatto la login senza grafica ?
<pac59> gcollura: sul desktop ho delle icone e il pannello e nìente sfondo, vuole che sono entrato senza grafica?
<carmelopin> Salve... posso chiedere una info?
<carmelopin> C'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<carmelopin> grazie. scaricata l'immagine iso di ubuntu 16.10 basta masterizzarla in un dvd per poter installare nuovamente il sistema operativo?
<carmelopin> utilizzo mac e ho trascinato il file dentro il dvd e sto masterizzand
<Carlin0> !iso | carmelopin leggi la guida
<ubot-it> carmelopin leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<carmelopin> grazie
<geggiolo> ho ubuntu gnome 16.10 e non si apre più file
<ninny> salve non sono molto esperto di ubuntu perchè lo uso in casi particolari
<cristian_c> ninny: ad esempio?
<ninny> ho un vecchio portatile con hardware datato
<ninny> e vorrei un consiglio su se sia meglio lubuntu o xubuntu
<ninny> qual è il meno esoso di risorse
<ninny> ?
<cristian_c> !derivate | ninny
<ubot-it> ninny: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !requisiti | ninny
<ubot-it> ninny: Per conoscere i requisiti minimi per l'installazione di Ubuntu e derivate: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<ninny> hanno gli stessi requisiti minimi
<ninny> partono da minimo 512mb di ram
<cristian_c> ninny: scusa, ma che ci devi fare col pc?
<ninny> volevo sapere se qualcuno sa dopo nei fatti qual è più leggero
<cristian_c> non tutti hanno le stesse esigenze
<cristian_c> 'nei fatti' <- se non spieghi che ci devi fare...
<cristian_c> hai letto al primo link?
<cristian_c> o al secondo
<ninny> questo è un vecchio pc che mi hanno chiesto di sistemare perchè non va bene viene usato per internet leggero e scrivere
<cristian_c> ahhh, fsi ilriparatore
<cristian_c> *fai
<ninny> è giusto per recuperarlo
<cristian_c> e quindi ti serve una cinsulenza
<ninny> non sono un appassionato
<ninny> aiuto un amico
<cristian_c> ninny: però potevi invitare direttamente l'amico qui
<ninny> windows è troppo pesante per un pc così vecchio
<Riccardone> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ninny> non è molto pratico con la tecnologia
<ninny> il pc avrà 15 anni XDXDXD
<cristian_c> ninny: forse dovresti leggere qualcosa anche tu
<cristian_c> ad esempio, consultando i primi link forniti
<cristian_c> ninny: allora non hai letto neanche la pagina dei requisiti
<ninny> sisi li ho letti
<cristian_c> Lubuntu
<cristian_c> Lubuntu è particolarmente adatto per PC meno recenti, tuttavia non può gestire macchine con più di 10 anni di età.
<cristian_c> ninny: direi proprio di no ;)
<ninny> ah... questo non lo avevo visto
<cristian_c> ninny: lascia perdere i ricicli...., fidati
<cristian_c> a prescindere che sappia come gestirli
<ninny> grazie per i consigli :)
<cristian_c> di niente, ninny
<ninny> io gli ho detto molte volte di cambiare
<ninny> ma visto che più che altro lo usa per macchina da scrivere
<cristian_c> ninny: forse dovresti lasciarlo con windows finché la macchina schiatta
<cristian_c> e data l'età del pcche hai fornito , non credo ci vorrà molto
<cristian_c> *del pc
<ninny> il fatto è che ha xp
<cristian_c> ninny: visto che non c'è un problema tecnico
<ninny> e visto che gli da qualche problema e ho difficolta a reperire il cd di istallazione
<cristian_c> !chat | ninny
<ubot-it> ninny: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ninny> stavo cercando di faglielo tirare un altro pò
<cristian_c> ninny: linux non è un ripiego se si trova a suo agio con windows, lasciaglielo installato
<ninny> non è un ripiego
<ninny> perchè lo trovo un sitema molto valido e versatile
<cristian_c> ninny: hai detto che neanche tu sei appassionato
<ninny> è la versione in particolare che mi interessava perchè ha requisiti minimi molto bassi
<cristian_c> in ogni caso se ha minimo quindici anni, non ci fai niente lo stesso, internet non è più quello del 2003
<ninny> io sono un appassionato è il suggeritore che ha inserito il non XDXD
<cristian_c> !chat | ninny
<ubot-it> ninny: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> per le chiacchiere è meglio, qui solo supporto a ubuntu
<ninny> ok grazie
<ninny> chiudo ;)
<pac59> buonasera a tutti, ho installato Ubuntu 16,10, ma essendo una macchina vecchia ho optato pero però untrasformarlo in lubuntu. Ci son paio di problemi che non riesco a risolvere 1. non riconosce il mic interrno. 2 . non posso installare sfondi. Avete dei suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> pac59: quindi hai installato lubuntu?
<pac59> si
<cristian_c> pac59: come hai testato il microfono?
<pac59> pavu  control
<pac59> e il mic estrerno funziona
<cristian_c> pac59: che cosa succede esattamente in pavucontrol?
<pac59> nulla alzo il volume ma non entra nessun segnale in alsa mixer il volume è abilitato
<cristian_c> pac59: ma in Ingressi il microfono compare?
<pac59> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> ma la progress bar non si muove, giusto?
<pac59> cristian_c: esatto
<cristian_c> dove leggi silenzio, base 100%
<pac59> cristian_c: confermo
<cristian_c> pac59: apri un terminale
<pac59> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac59: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pac59> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac59: digita: arecord -l | pastebinit
<pac59> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac59: il comando restituisce un link
<pac59> cristian_c: si
<pac59> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060455/
<cristian_c> pac59: di quale pc parliamo?
<pac59> cristian_c: acer netbook
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pac59
<ubot-it> pac59: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pac59> cristian_c: c'è un comando per ricevere queste informazioni o le devo cercare manualmente?
<cristian_c> pac59: stai usando lubuntu in questo momento?
<pac59> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> pac59: digita: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<pac59> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060475/
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<pac59> cristian_c: hdaintel
<cristian_c> un zttimo
<cristian_c> *attimo
<pac59> cristian_c: va bene
<cristian_c> pac59: digita: alsamixer
<cristian_c> pac59: poi , premi tab
<cristian_c> e manda la schermata, premendo stamp
<cristian_c> e caricando la schermata su un sito di hosting immagini
<cristian_c> !image | pac59
<ubot-it> pac59: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecybse
<cristian_c> pac59: hai provato ad agire su questi controlli?
<pac59> cristian_c: si ho alzato tutto
<cristian_c> pac59: secondo me, non hai provato tutto
<cristian_c> mic, anche se non leggi internal, è off
<cristian_c> mic boost è a zero
<cristian_c> digital è basso
<pac59> cristian_c: ho provato tutti quelli che rispondono, alcuni purtroppo non danno segni di vita.
<cristian_c> il primo internal mic è off
<cristian_c> pac59: 'ho provato' <- in che modo?
<pac59> cristian_c: freccia su
<cristian_c> ma poi siamo sicuri tu stia usando lubuntu?
<cristian_c> pac59: con alcuni freccia su non va bene
<pac59> cristian_c: il logout è stato su lubuntu
<cristian_c> pac59: ?
<pac59> cristian_c: quali tasti suggerisici?
<pac59> cristian_c: scusa login
<cristian_c> pac59: bastava leggere l'help di alsamixer
<cristian_c> pac59: non capisco
<cristian_c> pac59: devi premere space per quei canali
<pac59> cristian_c: fatto ma il volume non sale compare solo la scritta cattura, che sua quello?
<cristian_c> pac59: alza tutti i volumi e attiva i canali che ora sono a off
<cristian_c> *su
<cristian_c> pac59: poi, manda la schermata
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecyjlc
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecyk2u
<cristian_c> pac59: non hai alzato tutti i volumi, inoltre il primo internal mic è ancora su off
<cristian_c> pac59: e poi, perché hai premuto tab?
<cristian_c> hai pure impoststo mic su mute
<pac59> cristian_c: se abilito un cursore si disabilita automaticamente se ne subentra un altro
<cristian_c> pac59: alza i volumi e cerca di abilitare almeno il primo internal mic
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecyo0b
<cristian_c> pac59: ok, ma l'internal mic è ancora su off
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecyps9
<cristian_c> pac59: ok, se vai in Tutto, il mic è ancora su mute?
<pac59> cristian_c: cosqa intendi con in tutto?
<cristian_c> pac59: http://prnt.sc/ecyk2u
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecyswa
<cristian_c> a parte che hai spdif su on
<cristian_c> attivo
<cristian_c> pac59: ma il mic è ancora su mute
<cristian_c> pac59: se vai di freccia destra, quali altri canali compaiono nella schermata?
<pac59> cristian_c: se intendi semprer in tutto, ci sono diverse voci. vuoi una schermata di tutte?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> per favore
<pac59> cristian_c: sei tu che fai il favore! provvedo subito
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecyy9f
<cristian_c> pac59: che succede se togli il mute a Mic?
<cristian_c> pac59: detto questo, non hai mostrato tutti i controlli in Tutto
<cristian_c> perfetto
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecz4db
<cristian_c> pac59: che succede se togli il mute a Mic?
<cristian_c> pac59: detto questo, non hai mostrato tutti i controlli in Tutto
<pac59> cristian_c:http://prnt.sc/ecz4v0
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecz5fm
<pac59> cristian_c: scusa ho dovuto riavviare http://prnt.sc/ecz5fm
<pac59> cristian_c: se tolgo i mute non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> pac59: hai anche internal mic impostato su mute, fai un po' te...
<cristian_c> e altri due cabali spdif misteriosamente attivi
<cristian_c> *canali
<pac59> cristian_c: farò con calma tutte le prove del caso.
<cristian_c> pac59: magsri disattiva temporaneamente anche loopback
<pac59> cristian_c: mi puoi consigliare qualcosa per lo sondo del desktop, all'avvio si vede ma poi scompare misteriosamente e lasdia spazio ad un desktopo nero e non m odificanbile:
<cristian_c> che ha senso solo se vuoi redirezionare l'input in output
<pac59> cristian_c: grazie
<cristian_c> pac59: manda una achermata del deskrop
<cristian_c> *desktop
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecz81o
<pac59> cristian_c: http://prnt.sc/ecz8ub
<cristian_c> questa non è lubuntu
<pac59> cristian_c: veramente, cos'è?
<cristian_c> ,non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> ma non è lubuntu
<cristian_c> pac59: apri un terminale
<pac59> cristian_c: fatto
<cristian_c> pac59: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pac59> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060947/
<cristian_c> pac59:
<cristian_c> pac59: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<pac59> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24060962/
<cristian_c> pac59: hai aggiunto quattro ppa
<pac59> cristian_c: sono da togliere?
<cristian_c> un sttimo
<cristian_c> *attimo
<cristian_c> pac59: tra l'altro confermo che non hai installato lubuntu
<cristian_c> !ripristino | pac59
<ubot-it> pac59: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<pac59> cristian_c: rifaccio tutto allora
<cristian_c> we, totore
<totore> buona
<cristian_c> pac59: direi di sì, e prova a teneeti alla larga dai ppa
<cristian_c> pac59: semmai scarica lubuntu 16.10
<pac59> cristian_c: perfetto grazie mille!
<cristian_c> pac59: e prova il microfono, una volta installato
<cristian_c> pac59: di niente
<totore> mi sono successe un po di cose strane volevo chiedere se alcune cose erano normali  la prima e che dopo varie fatiche sono riuscito ad installare ubunto quando ho messo i driver della scada video consigliato dal sistema e andato in pappa in pc quindi ho formattato hd  che conteneva ubunto e non e partito nemmeno windows
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<cristian_c> totore: che driver?
<totore> li ho trovato stesso li quando andavi a configurare la risoluzione  mi portava due scelte una con costruttore (consigliato) e l'altro solo costruttorter   io ho fatto la prima e non e piu partito il sistema
<cristian_c> totore: grafica nvidia?
<totore> si
<cristian_c> totore: beh, un po' strano è
<cristian_c> di quale pc parliamo?
<totore> fisso dual core con tre g di ram
<cristian_c> !dettagli | totore
<ubot-it> totore: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<freddocane> https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkM3KxXyou7
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-25
<Giacomo> salve
<Giacomo> ho aperto una pagina facebook per offrire supporto , potrei condividerla qui ?
<Giacomo> c'è nessuno ?
<Giacomo> https://www.facebook.com/ubsupportforall/?fref=ts
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> Giacomo, niente link grazie
<Giacomo> ok mi spiace , è che ho incominciato da poco la pagina e non so come farla girare
<ExPBoy> questo è il sito di supporto di ubuntu niente pubblicità
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! 2 domande per il mio pc che è entrato in (initramfs) per un errore di corrupted orphan. E' normale che il comando poweroff -d DELAY non funzioni anche se mi viene riportato facendo poweroff --help ? E' possibile settare la tastiera italiana per trovare subito - / etc? Grazie.
<cristian_c> David77: non credo che sia inerente al supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> intendo initramfs
<cristian_c> David77: poi sarebbe bene riportassi il messaggio d'errore completo
<Carlin0> David77, prova setxkbmap it
<David77> cristian_c grazie della risposta. ho Xubuntu bloccato e non riesco a spengerlo forse è inerente. ma in caso non fosse vado in "Zona Scazzo". comunque poweroff -d 1 non da errori ma attende 1 secondo ma non spenge il PC :( setxkbmap non found. forse setkeycodes che mi sembra sia un comando disponibile da help?
<cristian_c> David77: non ho capito il nesso con initramfs
<David77> cristian_c il mio pc, da 1 mese, è fermo perchè è andato in Busybox prompt (initramfs) e volevo spengerlo e poi, una volta che avrò fatto il backup, correggere manualmente con fsck gli orfani. ma poweroff -d 1 non funziona e per trovare sulla tastiera lo / e il - volevo mettere il layout italiano.
<cristian_c> David77: hai il pc acceso da un mese? O.o
 * cristian_c si chiede se sia un server
<cristian_c> David77: va beh, dai, non è difficile, fatta l'abitudine trovare i caratreri giusti con un layout us
<cristian_c> il - corrisponde al tasto '
<cristian_c> e / mi pare corrisponda al tasyo - o ,
<cristian_c> o forse ù
<David77> cristian_c  grazie della risposta. no è spento ma la mia compagna l'ha acceso perchè pensava fosse ok, e ora non sa come spengerlo
<cristian_c> David77: non conosco bene i comandi di initramfs
<cristian_c> la cosa non è molto relativa a ubuntu
<David77> cristian_c ok grazie lo stesso. che tu sappia se faccio poweroff -f glielo faccio spengere? non so però se -f (forced) mi rovina qualche cosa prima del backup :(
<David77> cristian_c è un pc con xubuntu che si è bloccato, se vuoi vado in "zona scazzo" se pensi non sia un supporto ubuntu :)
<cristian_c> David77: è un pc con dischi in raid?
<David77> anche se non frequenti fortunatamente ma è la prima volta sono +/- come in http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/46571/richieste-frequentissime-di-fsck-manuale No niente dischi raid è un desktop semplice con xubuntu e 1 disco solo ide
<David77> disco piccolo da 80GB
<cristian_c> David77: ma il disco è in buona salute?
<cristian_c> David77: non so perché il comando di initiramfs non funzioni, credo tu debba spegnerlo forzatamente
<David77> cristian_c si fortunatamente ho visto che ci sono i file qualche settimana fa e lo smart dice tutto ok. ma non ho ancora avuto il tempo di fare il backup prima di correggere con fsck :( ora il problema di cui chiedo supporto è solo di spengere il pc erroneamente acceso  :)
<cristian_c> David77: come detto prima, initramfs non so quanto sia legato ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> e sul motivo per cui uno dei comandi di initramfs non faccia il proprio dovere
<cristian_c> David77: perciò temo tu debba spegnerlo forzatamente
<cristian_c> David77: immagino che se hai acceso in initramfs non hai montato ancora nessuna partizione
<cristian_c> *non abbia
<David77> ok passo in "zona scazzo". quindi quì solo se ubuntu parte ""normalmente" ma ha problemi? penso che quando ubuntu va in errore e chiede "requires a manual fsck" non monti la partizione anche quella con errori orfani ma non lo so come si comporta ubuntu in questa condizione ed era per questo che chiedevo supporto :(
<cristian_c> David77: no, intendo che probabilmente i comandi di initramfs siano standalone, cioè che sia una shell indipendente
<cristian_c> David77: ricordo di aver fatto qualche volta un fsck manuale
<cristian_c> David77: non so se tu abbia già provato
<David77> cristian_c ok e grazie! per spengerlo senza perdere dati ora vado in zona scazzo. grazie lo stesso e alla prossima. no non ho ancora provato perchè prima volevo fare un backup da live ubuntu per sicurezza ma il tempo nonce l'ho ancora avuto.
<cristian_c> David77: ma la partizione è montata?
<David77> cristian_c non lo so ed è per questo che sono venuto qui per evitare danneggiamenti ai dati prima del backup. fdisk non c'è quando va in quella shell :( continuiamo in zona scazzo?
<David77> passo di la, grazie
<Gabriel2855> Buonasera, ho appena installato Ubuntu e non riesco ad usare il mouse
<Gabriel2855> Nella versione di prova tramite USB invece funziona
<LOAB> ciao vorrei chiedere info sulla partizione efi
<LOAB> ho un hdd con windows e la partizione efi, ed un ssd con ubuntu. Vorrei poter avviare ubuntu anche senza l'hdd di windows.
<cristian_c> LOAB: hai installato il grub dove?
<LOAB> su fstab c'è scritto che /boot/efi era sull'hdd all'installazione
<cristian_c> LOAB: dovresti installarlo sull'ssd forse
<cristian_c> il grub/bootloader, intendo
<LOAB> quindi fare una partizione efi sull'ssd? Poi a windows non da problemi?
<cristian_c> uhm, ora che mi ci fai pensare
<cristian_c> forse non è così semplice, in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> però dovrebbe funzionaee
<cristian_c> *funzionare
<LOAB> non credo sia attivo uefi. Purtroppo ho fatto l'installazione automatica e l'ssd ha l'mbr
<cristian_c> LOAB: di norma, grub quando viene installato o aggiornato, scansiona i sistemi operativi sui dischi collegati e ne inserisce le corrispondenti voci nel menù
<cristian_c> LOAB: intendo nel bios, l'uefi
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<cristian_c> 'ho un hdd con windows e la partizione efi' <- quindi hai bios uefi?
<LOAB> asus p25lqualcosa
<LOAB> sì ma non uso la firma e le chiavi
<cristian_c> LOAB: cerca di essere più preciso
<cristian_c> vai nel bios e controlla quale modalità
<LOAB> ho disabilitato la protezione di uefi
<LOAB> dal bios
<cristian_c> LOAB: prima o dopo aver installato ubuntu?
<LOAB> prima
<cristian_c> non s0 ,forse dovresti reinstallarlo in modalità uefi
<cristian_c> LOAB: ma ti merita d
<cristian_c> LOAB: ma ti merita fare una prova come l'hai impostato adesso, cioè in legacy
<LOAB> però la partizione efi viene montata all'avvio. Su fstab c'è scritto così
<LOAB> in che senso?
<cristian_c> è la partizione efi preesistente
<cristian_c> che contiene il bootloader di windows
<cristian_c> LOAB: se il grub è localizzato sull'hdd dovrai installarlo sull'ssd, se vuoi fare in modo che compaia una volta scollegato l'hard diak
<LOAB> ora se rimuovo l'hdd grub non si avvia
<LOAB> devo fargli una partizione separata sull'ssd?
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> te l'ho ripetuto anche poco fa
<cristian_c> se il bootloader / grub è sull'hdd, scollegandolo non lo vedrai msi
<cristian_c> mai
<cristian_c> !grub | LOAB
<LOAB> :D si grazzzie! domani ci provo
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti
<sandrinux> posso usare il comando dd per creare una chiavetta USB live dalla iso della 16.04-amd64 per fare un'installazione su un PC con UEFI? O serve qualche tool con delle impostazioni particolari per UEFI?
<sandrinux> ho letto che il semplice "dd if=cartella/file.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync" funziona bene. Ho solo qualche dubbio sul discorso UEFI. Non mi è chiarissimo come funziona, e mi è venuto il dubbio.
<sandrinux> grazie
<thecrow> Buonasera, ho un problema, ho collegato il pc alla tv con cavo hdmi per vedere un film in streaming, solo che si vede tutto ma non riesco ad abilitare l'audio. Grazie in anticipo.
<Gabros93> buonasera, ho acquistato un pc, e vorrei migrare il mio attuale sistema operativo, quale procedura consigliate?
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-26
<Xundres> Come si ordinano le app nella dashboard? Creare cartelle, nasconderle etc?
<cristian_c> Xundres: le icone escono in basa a una ricerca o cosa?
<Xundres> cristian_c: nella lens: applications escono tutte le app, ma se io voglio riordinarle?
<cristian_c> Xundres: prova a configurare con dconf-editor
<Xundres> cristian_c: provato, non si puo fare nulla da li
<Xundres> cristian_c: provato anche con alacarte
<cristian_c> Xundres: puoi usare i filtri, no?
<cristian_c> Xundres: al monento con quale criterio/filtro sono elencate le applicazioni?
<Xundres> nessun criterio o filtro, la lens preimpostata
<cristian_c> ......
<Xundres> dai tanto mi sono arreso
<cristian_c> Xundres: infatti, lascia perdere se non riesci a concentrarti
<Xundres> mi hanno risposto #ubuntu che non é possibile
<cristian_c> mi riferivo alla domanda che ti ho posto prima
<cristian_c> ma se gli hai parlato di launcher invece di dash, come hai fatto prima in -chat, non sei di grande aiuto
<Xundres> i filitri non rispondono alla mia domanda. Non permettono di creare cartelle o ordinare le app
<cristian_c> i filtri elencano le app
<cristian_c> quindi le ordinano
<cristian_c> stessa cosa anche per le altre lens, che usano altri filtri
<Xundres> ma non posso avere un ordine personalizzato, per esempio: prima riga terminale, firefox, stalpanti, gimp (per esempio), seconda riga chip e chop
<cristian_c> Xundres: sai a cosa serve la dash?
<cristian_c> i filtri ad esempio sono per categorie
<Gabros93> come faccio a migrare il sistema operativo su un altro pc senza perdere tutte le app-impostazioni?
<Carlin0> che sistema operativo devi migrare e a quale ?
<Gabros93> Carlin0, devo migrare ubuntu mate 16.04.2, da un pc ad un altro
<Gabros93> Carlin0, da un aspire 5536, ad un aspire 7720g
<Carlin0> Gabros93, si ma di che app vuoi salvare le impostazioni ?
<Gabros93> Carlin0, voglio salvare tutto il sistema così per com'è
<Gabros93> Carlin0, sono pieno di applicazioni...
<Carlin0> stanno nella home
<Gabros93> Carlin0, allora ti faccio un'altra domanda
<Gabros93> Carlin0, dato che ho la home su un secondo hd, mi basta installare il sistema pulito e rimettere le applicazioni per riavere tutte le impostazioni?
<Carlin0> e cambiare i permessi nella home dopo incollata
<Gabros93> Carlin0, mi spiego meglio
<Carlin0> potresti incasinare tutto
<Gabros93> Carlin0, ho 2 hard disk
<Gabros93> Carlin0, in uno solo root e swap, l'altro solo home
<Carlin0> ma la home non puoi condividerla tra 2 os
<Gabros93> Carlin0, in pratica prenderei questi due hd e li metterei sull'altro pc, formattando solo l'hd che contiene root e swap e reinstallando il sistema
<cristian_c> Gabros93: ti basta salvare le applicazioni installate?
<cristian_c> Gabros93: in caso affermativo utilizzi apt per salvare la lista dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> e per le impostazioni delle applicazioni, come dice Carlin0 , stanno nella home, quindi ti basta salvare la home
<Carlin0> e sistemare i permessi
<cristian_c> Gabros93: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FApt#Backup_e_ripristino_delle_applicazioni_installate
<Gabros93> cristian_c, in che senso salvare la home? il l'hd con la home non lo tocco proprio..
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ci sta un 1tb di roba che non posso mica spostare
<cristian_c> le impostazioni sono nella tua home, ti conviene fare il backup della home
<cristian_c> Gabros93: e allora escludi i dati personali dal backup della home
<cristian_c> la home (escluse le cartelle con i dati personali
<cristian_c> )
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ma cmq la home rimarrebbe tale e quale nel nuovo pc, come faccio a fare un backup di una cosa che di fatto resta tale ?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> "escludi i dati personali dal backup della home"
<Gabros93> cristian_c, mi spiego meglio, una volta che porto fisicamente l'hd con la home nel nuovo pc, la home conterrà sempre i dati che contiene attualmente
<cristian_c> che suppongo siano quelli a maggior impatto sulle dimensioni complessive
<Gabros93> cristian_c, si, ma anche le impostazioni delle applicazioni verranno spostate
<cristian_c> Gabros93: non hai parlato di spostamento dell'hard disk
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ho parlato solo di spostamento di hd fisico
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ho detto che prendo i 2 hd che ho attualmente
<cristian_c> e allora qual è il problema?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, e li metto sul secondo pc
 * cristian_c scuote la testa
<Gabros93> cristian_c, chiedo solo se è possibile migrare i 2 hd senza avere problemi di incompatibiltà
<Gabros93> cristian_c, considerato che l'hardware attuale è amd
<Gabros93> cristian_c, e quell'altro è intel
<cristian_c> Gabros93: in che senso?
<cristian_c> rimuovi l'hard disk, lo colleghi al nuovo pc
<cristian_c> fatto.
<cristian_c> Gabros93: qualcosa cambierò
<cristian_c> *cambierà
<Gabros93> cristian_c, anche senza formattare l'hd con il sistema?
<cristian_c> Gabros93: potrebbe partire come no
<Gabros93> cristian_c, oh, ecco il punto
<cristian_c> ma al massimo serve qualche accorgimento successivamente
<Gabros93> cristian_c, onde evitare che non parta, come faccio a copiare tutto il sistema così com'è e migrarlo?
<cristian_c> Gabros93: semplice, provi e vedi se parte
<cristian_c> se non parte, ci pensi poi
<Gabros93> cristian_c, proprio questo volevo evitare
<cristian_c> non mi sembra una cosa difficile da capire
<cristian_c> Gabros93: ti stai fasciando la testa prima di rompertela
<Gabros93> cristian_c, non mi sembra un metodo efficace
<Gabros93> cristian_c, volevo creare una copia del sistema per poterlo migrare
<Gabros93> ed essere sicuro al 100%
<cristian_c> cosa c'è di non chiaro in "al massimo serve qualche accorgimento successivamente"?
<cristian_c> Gabros93: pupi fare quello che ti pare
<cristian_c> qui ti sono stati dati consigli a riguardo
<cristian_c> in entrambi i casi
<cristian_c> *puoi
<cristian_c> io fossi in te, proverei semplicemente a montare l'hdd, che è la cosa più sensata nel tuo caso
<cristian_c> nessuno ti impedisce di rimontarlo nel pc originario
<Gabros93> cristian_c, in caso prima tolgo i driver proprietari amd che ho installato?
<cristian_c> Gabros93: non devi rimuovere nienre
<cristian_c> *niente
<cristian_c> il peggio che possa capitarti è arrivare al login non grafico
<Gabros93> cristian_c,
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> io eviterei di avventurarmi in clonazioni dd, backup apt , sync vari della home, ecc....
<cristian_c> quando hai una strada più semplice
<Gabros93> cristian_c, in settimana proverò e vedremo come andrà
<cristian_c> ho spostato alcuni dischi da pc a pc, in alcuni casi ho dovuto semplicemente installare i driver broadcom da driver aggiuntivi, in altri ho dovuto effettivamente riconfigurare xorg
<Gabros93> cristian_c, va bene, proverò questa strada
<Gabros93> cristian_c, mal che vada, formatto hd con root e swap e creo un file che mi installa tutte le app che avevo e spero che la configurazione presente nella home venga riconosciuta
<cristian_c> Gabros93: dal link di prima, lo fai agevolmente con apt
<cristian_c> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log
<Gabros93> cristian_c, sisi ho visto, grazie mille
<cristian_c> sudo dpkg --set-selections < ./installed-software.log && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<cristian_c> in e put
<cristian_c> out
<Gabros93> cristian_c, dove lo salva?
<cristian_c> ehm, *coff *coff
<cristian_c> 'installed-software.log
<Gabros93> cristian_c, aahah giusto
<cristian_c> crea una lista da usare poi nel pc di destinazione
<cristian_c> il peimo comando da dare nel pc da cui esportare, il secondo nel pc nel quale importare
<cristian_c> è scritto nella guisa
<cristian_c> guida
<cristian_c> Gabros93: il problema comunque è che le impostazioni salvate delle applicazioni stannp nelle cartelle nascoste della home
<cristian_c> perciò con Carlin0 ti avevamo suggerito il backup della home
<cristian_c> o di una parte della home
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ok, di fatto a me basterà dare quei comandi
<Gabros93> cristian_c, perchè la home resterà sempre la stessa
<cristian_c> prima di salvare la lista, meglio dare un sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gabros93> cristian_c, come nella guida
<Gabros93> cristian_c, inoltre dice Prima di effettuare questa operazione, è consigliato ripristinare il file /etc/apt/sources.list come nella precedente installazione, in modo tale da consentire a apt-get di ritrovare tutti i pacchetti precedentemente installati. cosa intende con questo?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, guarda cosa salva nelle ultime stringhe https://paste.ubuntu.com/ relativamente a xorg...
<Gabros93> cristian_c, tutta la configurazione ati...bel pastrocchio
<Gabros93> cristian_c, mi sa che mi conviene crearmi un file manuale solo con i pacchetti essenziali e via
<cristian_c> Gabros93: non hai linkato nessun paste
<Gabros93> cristian_c, dalla stringa 2369 in poi https://paste.ubuntu.com/24071781/
<cristian_c> non vedo nulla di strano, sono i pacchetti di xorg
<cristian_c> di norma li trovi installati nel sistema
<cristian_c> sei in macchina virtuale?
<Gabros93> cristian_c, nono
<Gabros93> cristian_c, ottimo allora
<davide> raga gwakeonlan come funzia
<cristian_c> davide: ehhhh, spetta
<cristian_c> è una gui dicwakeonlan?
<davide> si
<ciccio> Salve a tutti ragazzi, avrei bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di lubunto su un vecchio hp del 2008. Sto avendo qualche problema, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> non è abbastanza intuitiva?
<cristian_c> ciccio: lubuntu, vorrai dire
<cristian_c> davide: esattamente, che devi fare?
<davide> solo accendere il notebook a distanza con internet
<ciccio> Si una precisazione indispensabile grazie, adesso che hai smisuratamente innalzato il tuo ego a dio assoluto della programmazione correggendo un errore di battitura potremmo anche concentrarci sul problema. Sostanzialmente l'installazione non viene completata, il messaggio d'errore è "grub-pc failed to install into /target/"
<davide> il mio ha ubuntu 16.10 altro windows 10
<davide> o accenderlo il pc in un altra stanza
<cristian_c> 'a distanza'
<cristian_c> davide: come sono collegati?
<cristian_c> ciccio: hai controllato l'integrità del file .iso?
<cristian_c> hai masterizzato a bassa velocità?
<davide> in wifi a casa
<davide> altro appartamento tramite internet
<cristian_c> davide: sei sicuro che wake on lan sia possibile da realizzare in questo modo'
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> a prescindere dall'os utilizzato
<davide> in wifi a casa funzia?
<cristian_c> è una domanda o un'affermazione?
<davide> o dei dubbi che tramite  internet nell'altro appartamento funzia
<davide> domanda
<cristian_c> davide: ehm , puoi riformulare questo?
<cristian_c> 16:02] <davide> o dei dubbi che tramite  internet nell'altro appartamento funzia
<cristian_c> non si capisce niente
<davide> in rete locale wifi a casa volevo sapere se funziona
<cristian_c> davide: per quanto ne so, il wake on lan si usa tramite cavo ethernet alla scheda di rete
<cristian_c> poi dovresti leggere la documentazione in merito
<davide> ok grazie volev osapere solo questo...grazie 1000
<cristian_c> davide: non lo devi chiedere qui nel canale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non è una domanda specifica del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> davide: forse è meglio se la discussione prosegue nel canale di chat libera
<davide> ok grazie ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> di niente
<davide> quit
<clango> sto pensando di fare un upgrade dalla 14.04.5 LTS. Conviene fare l'upgrade con un vecchio dell latitude D630?
<pippo> file.sh come installarli?
<NickLL> Salve, ho un problema: ho installato ubuntu su windows 10, in dual boot, ma quando avvio il pc non mi viene richiesto di selezionare il sistema operativo. Anche andando sulle impostazioni non riesco a settare Ubuntu come sistema operativo, potete darmi una mano?
<Sbeir> Ciao
<Sbeir> C'è qualcuno?
<Sbeir> Non mi va il wifi, qualcuno mi puó aiutare?
<segaman> #sesso
<FFrancavilla_31> buonasera, vorrei sapere se una scheda video "Mobile Intel - famiglia Express Chipset 45" fosse compatibile con ububntu
<FFrancavilla_31> grazie in anticipo a chiunque mi risponderà
<FFrancavilla_31> e scusate per l'orario inadatto :D
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-19
<Pas> Buongiorno, ho eseguito l'avanzamento a Ubuntu 17.10  penso sia andato tutto ok . Solo anonimi m
<Pas> i funzionano tastiera e mouse (USB con cavo) computer fisso
<Pas> Sono da cellulare
<gigirock> Pas, intendi dire che non funzionano tastiera e mouse ?
<MoL0ToV> io aspetto il 18.04
<MoL0ToV> LTS
<MoL0ToV> in quale versione di ubuntu verrà inserito libreoffice 6.01?
<Pas> Ok ma come risolvo
<Pas> Ho spostato le USB, ho aggiornato il tribunale
<Pas> Ho messo l'altra versione di kernel
<Pas> Grub non tribunale
<gigirock> Pas, non ho mai sentito di tali problemi con tastiera e mouse, dovresti andare sul pc e cominciare a dare lsusb e vedere cosa viene rilevato + dmesg che dovrebbe evidenziare perche' non ci sono quelle periferiche ....
<gigirock> Pas, una domanda come fai ad accedere a quel pc se non hai keyboard + mouse ?
<Pas> Cercando su Google non è un problema rRo
<Pas> TSrierAT e mouse funzionano nel BIOS non funziona su ubunUb
<Pas> Con lsubs rivela tutto mouse e tastiera
<Pas> Stessa cosa quando lancio l'altro comando
<Carlin0> Pas, se tastiera e mouse non funzionano direi che l'avanzamento di versione non è andato molto bene
<Pas> Prov a cercare tastiera e mouse non divelati ubuUbu
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Pas
<ubot-it> Pas: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Pas> Con il cellulare sono molto limitato
<Pas> È una cosa che si risolve ... Sono al lavoro
<Carlin0> ok Pas ma non serve che ci fai la telecronaca
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pas> Se faccio keyboard configurazion mi da che non posso scrivere il file e solo lettura
<Carlin0> come fai a farlo se non va la tastiera ?
<Pas> Ripeto LA TASTIERA E MOUSE FUNZIONANO. FUBZIONA NEL BIOS. FUNZIONAVA VENERDÌ. ho fatto l'avanzamento e non funziona.
<Pas> Funziona nel BIOS. Funziona se faccio recover ma quando mi trovo nella schermata iniziale non funziona
<Pas> La nuova schermata iniziale di Ubuntu 17.04.
<Carlin0> allora forse devi leggere la pagina wiki relativa alla recovery mode
<Carlin0> !recovery
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'recovery'
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<Pas> Non voglio rupristuripr la vecchia versione, devo tenere il computer fermo per un altra  ora.
<Pas> Leggendo su internet con la 17.04 ma anche con quelle precedenti si risolve subito.
<Carlin0> !chat | Pas non ci interessa cosa leggi su internet
<ubot-it> Pas non ci interessa cosa leggi su internet: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Pas> Quindi secondo te devo ripristinare una cosa che si risolve con un minuto per non hai mai hai mai sentito?
<Carlin0> secondo me dovresti leggere il wiki ufficiale e non guide prese a casaccio nel web
<Carlin0> [10:38:45] <Pas> Se faccio keyboard configurazion mi da che non posso scrivere il file e solo lettura
<Carlin0> ti ho dato la soluzione a questo problema , ma tu preferisci cercare a  casaccio nel web
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<Pas> Io ora sto ripristinato ... Ma la situazione non è cambiata nulla
<Carlin0> in 8 minuti hai ripristinato ? addirittura
<Pas> Sono di nuovo nel ripristino. Ho fatto dpkg aggiornato il tribunale e messo desume.devo fare altro?
<Pas> Sono con lo schermo nero.   Penso che devo riavviare
<Pas> Faccio prima a reinstallare tutto
<Pas> Niente non va inizii a essere disperato una giornata di lavoro buttata
<Carlin0> Pas, inoltre se usi il pc per lavoro sarebbe consigliabile usare solo LTS ed evitare le intermedie
<Pas> La usavo fino fino a venerdì. Tu devi essere un ingegnere. Dai risposte giuste che però all'atto pratico non servono a niente.
<Carlin0> ok allora smetterò di cercare di aiutarti
<Carlin0> [11:07:09] <Pas> Faccio prima a reinstallare tutto ← te lo dissi un'ora fa
<manu83> buongiorno a tutti
<manu83> volevo chiedere una cosa: ho installato sia neofetch che screenfetch ed entrambi mi mostrano il logo di ubuntu.io uso xubuntu, come posso visualizzare il logo di xubuntu?
<gigirock> manu83, siamo sicuri che dovresti avere il logo di xubuntu  ?
<gigirock> !info screenfetch
<ubot-it> screenfetch (source: screenfetch): Bash Screenshot Information Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.0-1 (xenial), package size 39 kB, installed size 206 kB
<gigirock> !info neofetch
<ubot-it> Package neofetch does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> manu83, se dai screenfetch -h  nelle varie opzioni c'e' anche quella per il 'custom' logo
<manu83> ah ok ci provo, grazie
<manu83> fatto grazie
<Think> Carlin0, ciao buongiorno, ho messo ubuntu 16.04 e direttamente poi passerò alla nuova lts
<Think> Carlin0, ma ho un problema che avevo risolto tampo fa con questa versione, non funziona il tap to click
<Think> Qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problema?
<ecoubntu> salve a tutti ma linux avra mai problemi con simboli indiani
<fabio_cc> ecoubntu, tranquillo non c'entra nulla tu fai riferimento ad un bug di ios
<fabio_cc> !chat | ecoubntu
<ubot-it> ecoubntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Franko> Salve potete aiutarmi ? Ho un problema con una stampante , grazie
<tony0> ho installato heimdall su ubuntu 17.10.1 ma quando apro da terminale mi apre la finestra in bianco
<kilolinux> Buonasera, devo partizionare per avere in dual boot Win10 , Ubuntu ,Partizione dati
<kilolinux> il mio bios consente le modalità bootmode=legacy/uefi
<kilolinux> attualmente è impostato su legacy
<kilolinux> vorrei sapere se posso impostare bootmode legacy e tabella delle partizioni gpt per avere tutte partizioni primarie
<kilolinux> leggendo qui https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/TabellaPartizioni devo seguire "BIOS - Tabella GPT"?
<Carlin0> kilolinux, se imposti il bios legacy mode avrai tabella partizioni dos
<kilolinux> Carlin0 BIOS - Tabella GPT che significa allora
<Carlin0> tabella partizioni gpt la hai se imposti uefi
<kilolinux> Per poter utilizzare la tabella di partizioni GPT su BIOS tradizionale, oltre che impostare il tipo di tabella è necessario creare una piccola partizione di avvio non formattata necessaria al boot loader GRUB
<Carlin0> cmq credo tu possa fare tutto anche se non sono tutte primarie le partizioni
<kilolinux> Carlin0 non penso perchè devo installare anche WIndows 10 che ha bisogno di partizione primaria
<Carlin0> kilolinux, con tabella partizioni dos puoi avere 3 primarie + una estesa
<Carlin0> installa win sulle primarie e il resto dove ti pare
<kilolinux> Carlin0> attualmente sono dos il problema è: mi ha creato sda1 Riservato per il sistema, sda2 dove è installato windows e poi c'è una partizione strana di 450MB sda3
<Carlin0> kilolinux, a parte queste 3 partizioni ti resta spazio vuoto ?
<kilolinux> poi ho una partizione estesa che comprende una logica e lo swap, il problema sorge quando devo creare la partizione dati mi compare il seguente messaggio su gparted Non è possibile creare più di 4 partizioni primarie
<Carlin0> la partizione dati la puoi creare tranquillamente dentro la estesa
<Carlin0> come partizione logica
<kilolinux> ma poi viene letta da windows?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> la fai ntfs così condividi anche i dati tra win e ubuntu
<kilolinux> lo spazio non allocato si trova fuori dall'estesa
<Carlin0> allora devi prima allargare la estesa e poi ... creare la partizione dentro
<Carlin0> da live lo puoi fare con gparted
<kilolinux> ho capito, cmq devo formattare tutto mi conviene usare gpt perchè posso creare tutte partizioni primarie senza limite di 4
<Carlin0> al massimo (forse) dopo dovrai ripristinare il grub
<kilolinux> in che senso
<Carlin0> dopo modificato le partizioni
<Carlin0> ma se formatti ... questo problema non lo hai
<kilolinux> da quello che ho capito devo creare una partizione di 2MB con il flag bios_grub
<kilolinux> punto di mount area di boot BIOS
<Carlin0> è solo win che vuole la primaria
<Carlin0> io non vedo questa necessità di formattare , poi fai tu
<kilolinux> si è vero, è per avere una struttura più pulita avere tutte partizioni primarie senza estese
<kilolinux> windows se lo installo per prima il bootloader dove viene installato
<Carlin0> di windows qui non ci occupiamo a dirla tutta
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<kilolinux> Carlin0 è solo per avere qualche programma che su linux non c'è
<kilolinux> Carlin0 sapresti spiegarmi che cosè la partizione sda3 che mi ha creato?
<Carlin0> kilolinux,  chi l'ha creata ?
<kilolinux> windows
<Carlin0> e lo vedi che finiamo offtopic ? io non uso win da 8/9 anni
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kilolinux> Carlin0 ok ok, tornando al discorso del bootmode legacy significa BIOS?
<Carlin0> legacy mode = il vecchio bios e tabella partizioni dos
<kilolinux> si ma la dicitura "BIOS - Tabella GPT" su https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/TabellaPartizioni signfica che va bene anche GPT?
<kilolinux> volevo questa conferma
<kilolinux> Carlin0
<Carlin0> [16:49:42] <Carlin0> kilolinux, se imposti il bios legacy mode avrai tabella partizioni dos
<Carlin0> [16:51:08] <Carlin0> tabella partizioni gpt la hai se imposti uefi
<kilolinux> ma che significa allora BIOS - Tabella GPT
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, è spiegato chiaramente nel wiki
<Carlin0> vorrei anche sapere cosa significa BIOS - Tabella MBR
<Carlin0> ma le guide non le scrivo io
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, è possibile usare il partizionamento GPT anche con il BIOS, ma bisogna creare quella speciale partizione bios_grub
<kilolinux> fabio_cc nel mio bios ho una voce Bootmode che consente uno di questi due valori: legacy, UEFI attualmente l'ho impostato su legacy. Posso fare il partizionamento GPT e creare la partizione bios_grub?
<kilolinux> impostato a legacy
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, si, facendo come è scritto in quel wiki, ma non capisco che senso abbia
<kilolinux> fabio_cc è per non creare la partizione EFI
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, ma devi creare bios_grub che cambia
<Carlin0> e devi reinstallare tutto
<kilolinux> fabio_cc adesso non mi ricordo bene perchè l'avevo impostato su legacy forse perchè non mi consentiva di fare il boot da pendrive (se non ricordo male)
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, questo non mi sembra verosimile, comunque non è un problema che sia impostato su legacy
<Carlin0> kilolinux, se dai retta a me avvii una live allarghi la partizione estesa e ci crei dentro la partizione dati (AMEN)
<kilolinux> fabio_cc se devo installare ubuntu o altre distro mi sembra di aver letto che con uefi è necessaria la certificazione del boot una cosa del genere
<kilolinux> fabio_cc quindi forse ha senso per bypassare questo tipo di controlli
<kilolinux> Carlin0 si può fare anche come dici tu, ma tieni conto i sistemi moderni utilizzano GPT
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, ubuntu si può installare in entrambi i modi, in modo uefi è necessario disattivare il secure boot da UEFI e il fast boot da windows
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, ma nel tuo caso non devi installare nulla
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, devi solo allargare una partizione e crearne un'altra
<kilolinux> fabio_cc> mi confermi allora che funziona bootmode=legacy tabella partizioni GPT
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, facendo come ti ha detto più volte Carlin0
<Carlin0> kilolinux, ma tu sei la prova provata che anche win10 lo puoi installare senza uefi , quindi non vedo il problema
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, si, come è scritto nel wiki, non capisco perché continui a chiederlo
<kilolinux> Carlin0> dato che a prescindere devo formattare tutto, per avere un partizionamento nuovo volevo aggiornarlo a GPT tutto qua
<kilolinux> fabio_cc> perchè quando installerò per prima win10 non vorrei avere problemi nel riconoscimento del bootloader
<kilolinux> dato che bisogna creare la partizione bios_grub ma ancora ubuntu non è installato
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, qui ci riferiamo solo ad ubuntu
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, ma mi sembra che ti faccia finta di non capire
<fabio_cc> *tu
<kilolinux> fabio_cc si il discorso iniziale era di fare il dual boot
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, così continuiamo fino a domani, io ti ho detto che è possibile usare GPT con BIOS e riuscire comunque ad avviare Ubuntu
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, riguardo a win, non so che dirti
<fabio_cc> non è questo il posto giusto
<kilolinux> ascolta, purtroppo è il mercato che decide e quindi win10 per alcune ragioni bisogna averlo. (per esempio AVM consente di ripristinare i propri router con tool che sono compatibili solo con piattaforma windz)
<kilolinux> fabio_cc è per questo che mi serve il dual boot
<Carlin0> !chat | kilolinux
<ubot-it> kilolinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, ma cosa c'entra il mercato? questo è il canale di supporto di Ubuntu. Non si parla di altro
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, è l'ultimo avviso
<claudiostefano> Ho aggiornato la mia versione a 16.04 LTE, AMD64. Cercavo di dividere delle tracce mp3 con Audacity, ho seguito correttamente tutti gli aggiornamenti, ma il programma non carica la libreria. Cortesemente, qualcuno di voi ha qualcosa da suggerirmi, grazie-
<claudiostefano> Hi. I have a problem with a library on AUDACITY, with my UBUNTU 16.05 LTE AMD64, it not charge. I have done every support program charged on it, follow the istruction online. In case you have seen another each problem in other parts? Wait a answer, thanks a lot for all.
<claudiostefano> Where i see my IP, please?
<claudiostefano> ip.93.41.1.190
<fabio_cc> !italiano | claudiostefano
<ubot-it> claudiostefano: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, qua puoi scrivere in italiano :)
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, riguardo audacity, facci vedere uno screenshot dell'errore
<fabio_cc> !image | claudiostefano
<ubot-it> claudiostefano: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<claudiostefano> Grazie. Sto impazzendo con Audacity. Non capisco perché non carica la libreria per gli mp3. Sto cercando di costruirmi una piattaforma multimediale.
<claudiostefano> Ok. Ora ci provo. In questo momento vi sto scrivendo attraverso il MAC. Ora passo all'altro con UBUNTU.
<claudiostefano> Devo chiudere questa sessione, per aprirla con l'altro PC. Vedo che non mi permette di effettuare entrambe.
<claudiostefano> Buonasera. Potete riscrivermi  il link di riferimento dove mettere lo screenshot, cortesemente, grazie
<fabio_cc> !image | claudiostefano
<ubot-it> claudiostefano: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<claudiostefano> Fatto.
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, scrivi qui il link
<claudiostefano> http://prntscr.com/igyhj2
<claudiostefano> Scusa!
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, io non vedo nessun messaggio di errore, se la tua problematica riguarda l'utilizzo di audacity ti invito a consultare il sito ufficiale del progetto per documentazione/contatti
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, che è questo: https://www.audacityteam.org/
<claudiostefano> Effettivamente l'errore non si vede, ma perché, perché Audacity, dovrebbe caricare un popup chiamato "Libreria", che in questo caso non c'é. Ho installato il pacchetto successivo di Ubuntu, riferito al completamento di compatibiltà con Microsoft, in quanto proprietari del formato mp3.
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, guarda che per importare mp3 non c'è nulla da configurare: devi solo andare nel menu file -> importa -> audio
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, al limite ti mancano i codec per gli mp3, ma dovrebbero essere stati installati per impostazione di default a meno che tu non l'abbia cambiata durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, mi devo assentare
<claudiostefano> Grazie. No, non ho cambiato niente nell'installazione di Ubuntu, per cui ci dovrebbero essere. Cercavo un modo per dividere dei file mp3 lunghi in tracce multiple.
<kilolinux> volendo installare un dual boot win10 e ubuntu su HDD GPT/UEFI mi conviene creare la EFI partition in automatico con win10 oppure la devo creare con gparted precedentemente?
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, installa win10 avendo cura di lasciare lo spazio non partizionato e poi ubuntu
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, allora prova ad inportare un mp3, se te lo importa e visualizzi la traccia, poi puoi dividerlo tranquillamente ma questo riguarda l'utilizzo del programma, non riguarda il supporto tecnico ubuntu
<fabio_cc> claudiostefano, *importare, errore di battitura
<claudiostefano> Ho capito, grazie. La mia era una richiesta su quanti si fossero eventualmente imbattuti nel mio stesso problema e magari avrebbero avuto una risposta. Grazie ad ogni modo.
<kilolinux> fabio_cc io stavo pensando di creare con una live uno spazio non allocato con gparted ex 500gb , un altro spazio non allocato per ubuntu ex 200GB e 300GB per i dati. Prima installo win10 e seleziono lo spazio non allocato 500gb (penso che creerà in automatico la efi partition, riservato per il sistema, e la partizione win10) poi installo successivamente ubuntu e creo anche la partizione per i dati
<kilolinux> fabio_cc se win10 creà la efi partition in automatico mi sembra che sarà di dimensione 100MB , può bastare per installare successivamente ubuntu in uefi?
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, con gparted puoi creare le partizioni, non differenti "spazi non allocati": lo spazio non allocato è spazio che non fa parte di nessuna partizione
<tony0> come si usa pastebinit
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, ma l'installer di win10 non ti permette di scegliere quanto spazio usare?
<fabio_cc> !paste | tony0
<ubot-it> tony0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, ah scusa, pastebinit
<kilolinux> fabio_cc se creo una partizione con gparted come non formattato e al momento di installare win10 la seleziono, non creà la efi partition in automatico o mi sbaglio?
<fabio_cc> tony0, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, ma parli di win10?
<kilolinux> fabio_cc si
<fabio_cc> kilolinux, mi dispiace ma devi ascoltare le indicazioni, non ti si può ripetere mille volte la stessa cosa
<tony0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YrVVNjkW7S/
<uno> salve a tutti
<tony0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bhBfQSdDwS/
<uno> aggiornando lubuntu o xubuntu firefox crasha
<fabio_cc> !ciao | uno
<ubot-it> uno: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> tony0, come hai installato questo software?
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | uno
<uno> iso su usb
<ubot-it> uno: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<uno> versione 14.04 appena  installata funziona tutto su amd sempron 1 gb ram
<uno> verione 32 bit macchina 32 bit
<uno> come faccio gli aggiornamenti  firefox non funziona più
<fabio_cc> uno, come mai la 14.04 e non la 16.04?
<uno> stesso problema con xubuntu sempre a 32 bit
<uno> ho fatto l'avanzamento ma il problema rimane
<fabio_cc> uno, ma non ha senso: installa direttamente la 16.04
<uno> la 14.04 non mi dava nessun problema finchè  un giorno sono usciti degli aggiornamenti che non mi fanno più
<uno> funzionare nessun tipo di browser , non funziona neanche chromium per esempio
<Carlin0> uno, non funziona o non riesci ad aprire siti ?
<uno> scaricato la iso 16.04.03 speriamo funzioni...
<uno> firefox va in crash  e si apre la finestra di segnalazione
<Carlin0> e chromium ?
<uno> stesso problema con chromium , non si apre la finestra per navigare ed esce la segnalazione di crash
<Carlin0> cmq non installare ubuntu vai su qualcosa di + leggero
<uno> provato anche altri browser , niente da fare come aggiorno lubuntu  non riesco più afar partire nessun browser
<uno> infatti ho scaricato lubuntu
<uno> funziona solo se parte liscio senza update
<tony0> heidmall-flash-frontend un software per installare firmware su samsung
<fabio_cc> tony0, ok, da dove?
<tony0> synaptic
<Carlin0> uno, che scheda vide ha il pc ?
<Carlin0> video*
<uno> ora  ho la iso di xubuntu  16.04.03 , proverò con questa
<uno> il pc ha una ati radeon
<fabio_cc> tony0, dpkg -l | grep heidmall-flash-frontend | nc termbin.com 9999
<uno> altre versioni di linux hanno sempre funzionato senza problemi
<fabio_cc> tony0, poi metti il link qui
<uno> ok  vedo di passare la iso nella penna usb e speriamo bene.... per ora stacco  salutoni.
<fabio_cc> tony0, correzione
<fabio_cc> tony0, dpkg -l | grep heimdall-flash | nc termbin.com 9999
<marco_> !pondering42 Fredrik Backman - Beartown (The Scandal) (retail) (epub).rar
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fabio_cc> !list | marco_
<ubot-it> marco_: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<marco_> sorry, ho sbagliato canale
<fabio_cc> marco_, ok nessun problema
<fabio_cc> [20:40:46] <fabio_cc> tony0, dpkg -l | grep heimdall-flash | nc termbin.com 9999
<tony0> http://termbin.com/8mj4
<tony0> fabio_cc questo è l'output di rimando
<fabio_cc> tony0, ma perché provi ad avviarlo così? è il frontend grafico qt, non ti ha creato una icona?
<tony0> si me lo avvia ma mi dà la finestra bianca
<fabio_cc> tony0, da icona o da terminale?
<tony0> e non capisco perchè i passi li ho fatti giusti
<tony0> da icona
<fabio_cc> tony0, comunque sembrano problemi riguardanti l'ambiente grafico
<tony0> e come risolvo?
<fabio_cc> tony0, sicuro che apt non ha dato errori?
<fabio_cc> tony0, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<tony0> no apt non mi ha dato errori
<Mr_Pan> tony0, avvialo con sudo
<tony0> fatto ma non si avvia
<tony0> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<fabio_cc> tony0, ma che versionedi ubuntu hai?
<tony0> 17.10.1
<fabio_cc> tony0, hai avviato sessione wayland o X?
<tony0> sessione xorg
<tony0> ma ho provato anche con wayland ma mi riporta gli stessi errori
<tony0> non capisco come risolvere sto problema
<fabio_cc> tony0, comunque creco che prima non hai digitato correttamente il comando che ti ho dato dato il messaggio che hai ottenuto
<fabio_cc> tony0, sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> tony0, usa copia/incolla
<tony0> ma ho usato copia incolla ma mi riporta l'errore di prima ora ciriprovo
<tony0> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<fabio_cc> tony0, ma niente link?
<fabio_cc> mi serve il link
<tony0> niente link solo il messaggio warning
<fabio_cc> tony0, prova sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> poi usa ubuntu paste
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tony0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/b9c2K3YvVr/
<fabio_cc> tony0, sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tony0> fatto ora provo di nuovo a lanciarlo heidmall
<tony0> ma adesso me lo ha cancellato da synaptic e dal software center come mai
<fabio_cc> tony0, posso vedere il risultato di dit-upgrade?
<tony0> aspè che te lo invio
<tony0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wh84kC6WBb/
<fabio_cc> tony0, sudo apt autoremove
<fabio_cc> tony0, ma nulla di che, solo pulizia
<tony0> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tpWRf95szT/
<fabio_cc> tony0, ok,
<fabio_cc> andato
<Manu83> buonasera
<Manu83> ho installato neofetch per visualizzare nel terminale il logo di xubuntu come immagine
<Manu83> seguendo i tutorial a me non riesce perchè l'immagine che metto jpg non ha uno sfondo trasparente e compare al di fuori della finestra del terminale
<Manu83> andando a coprire i menu
<Manu83> qualcuno conosce una guida dove poter imparare ad usarlo?
<tony_be_good> buonasera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-20
<Claudio74> Buon giorno, ho un netbook Samsung NC 10 con processore Atom. E' ormai piantato, se istallo Ubuntu lavora meglio?
<MoL0ToV> Claudio74, ti consiglio xubuntu, è più leggero
<MANU83> SALVE RAGAZZI
<MANU83> POTRESTE AIUTARMI CON NEOFETCH
<MANU83> SE USO LA FUNZIONE LOOP IMPOSTATA SU ON IL MIO TERMINALE (XUBUNTU 16.04) NON MI FA SCRIVERE NULLA
<MANU83> FINCHE' NON PREMO CTRL + C
<MANU83> AVETE IDEA DI COME FARE PER LASCIARE SEMPRE FISSA L'IMMAGINE ANCHE QUANDO INGRANDISCO LA FINESTRA DEL TERMINALE?
<MANU83> GRAZIE
<Carlin0> !maiuscolo | MANU83
<ubot-it> MANU83: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<MANU83> perdonatemi ragazzi sono in ufficio e qui scriviamo per default in maiuscolo
<MANU83> non accadrà più scusate ancora
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, eccomi :D mi hnno attivato vpn ;)
<sonne> MANU83: commercialista? :D
<sonne> di solito i commercialisti scrivono tutto in maiuscolo
<MANU83> no no ma ci sei andato vicino, contabile :)
<sonne> comunque non e' molto chiaro cosa vuoi fare
<Mr_Pan> !info neofetch
<ubot-it> Package neofetch does not exist in xenial
<sonne> si ok so cos'e' neofetch
<sonne> ma non ho capito che vuole fare lui
<Mr_Pan> sonne, neofecht non si trova nei repo = OT in questo canale ...
<MANU83> allora, vorrei visualizzare l'immagine del logo di xubuntu nel mio termnale
<MANU83> oltre alle info di sistema
<sonne> Mr_Pan: ah ok
<Carlin0> è nei repo ma solo dalla 17.04 in poi
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ah ok erore mio allora ...il bot non e´ aggiornato
<Carlin0> il bot è rimasto indietro con le info
<Mr_Pan> sonne, tutto ok
<MANU83> mi succede che pero' l'immagine mi si mette fuori dalla finestra coprendo addirittura il menu file, visualizza, ecc ecc
<MANU83> e se ingrandisco la finestra del terminale addirittura sparisce
<Carlin0> MANU83, tu che xubuntu usi ?
<MANU83> 16.04
<Carlin0> MANU83, quindi hai installato usando ppa ...
<MANU83> si
<MANU83> e sono riuscito a mettere l'immagine dove volevo come coordinate
<MANU83> ma agendo su --loop per non farla sparire
<MANU83> non mi fa uscire la riga di comando del terminale e quindi
<Carlin0> MANU83, come diceva Mr_Pan in questo canale non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<MANU83> non posso scrivere nulla
<MANU83> ah non lo sapevo
<Carlin0> !chat | MANU83
<ubot-it> MANU83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MANU83> sono nuovo in generale di linux
<MANU83> grazie a tutti ragazzi
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5XPOkPw6Cq
<Carlin0> cristy, sei connesso via cavo da xubuntu ora ?
<sonne> cristy: credo tu abbia trovato cattive guide - sicuramente xubuntu e' piu' leggera di ubuntu, ma aspettarsi che questo facesse funzionare il wifi e lo spengimento era un po' troppo ottimista
<cristy> no ora sono su un Mac
<sonne> cristy: prova a fare 'lspci' sul terminale e guardare se c'e' una riga che riguardi la scheda wifi, comincerei da li'
<cristy> ok accendo e provo subito
<Carlin0> bhe comunque se entri connesso via cavo vediamo che scheda wifi ha quel pc
<Carlin0> ecco ...
<cristy> ma sul fatto che non si spenga né si riavvii?
<sonne> cristy: bisogna vedere cosa fa invece di spengersi e riavviarsi, ma comunque va vista una cosa per volta
<cristy> rimane a girare all'infinito (sia Ubuntu che Xubuntu) come se caricasse qualcosa o si aggiornasse..ma la cosa dura fino a quando non spengo con shut down (ho lasciato che andasse così per 2 h...)
<sonne> bisogna vedere cosa fa davvero mentre ti fa vedere il disegnino
<sonne> sarebbe da avviare il kernel senza il quiet, forse Carlin0 sa se c'e' una qualche guida che spiega come fare
<Carlin0> guide no tocca cambiare le impostazioni del grub a manina
<cristy> la macchina non gira quando cerco di spegnere o riavviare. non c'è nessun suono almeno che io possa percepire sembra come in stand by
<Carlin0> vabè cristy se entri vediamo altrimenti sono solo chiacchiere inutili
<cristy> considerate che io sono proprio una neofita..non so cosa voglia dire avviare il "kernel senza quiet". ps sto aspettando che si carichi Xubuntu
<sonne> cristy: purtroppo i problemi che hai non sono banali da gestire per un/a neofita - hai un po' di sfortuna
<sonne> comunque quando accendi quel computer, prima che parta xubuntu, dovresti avere un menu con qualche scelta che nel giro di qualche secondo scompare e avvia la prima
<sonne> ti risuona?
<cristy> sono connessa via cavo e ho provveduto a fare Ispc su terminale ma non mi da nulla che riguardi la scheda wifi
<sonne> sicura? hai scritto lspci, dove la prima lettera e' una L minuscola? non c'e' una riga con scritto "Network controller" verso l'inizio?
<Carlin0> cristy, entra qui in chat con quel pc
<cristy> ok
<cristy> sono collegata via cavo con Xubuntu
<cristy> a questa chat
<cristy> ora
<Carlin0> ok cristy apri un terminale
<Carlin0> cristy, lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> incolla dentro quel comando
<Carlin0> e poi ci passi il link che ne esce
<cristy> non esce nulla. viene fuori "esegui lspci..." invio e scompare tutto cioè il terminale ritorna vuoto
<Carlin0> cristy, prova questo sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<cristy> stesso risultato
<Carlin0> cristy, ma fai copia incolla del comando o lo digiti tu ?
<ryuujin> cristy: sul terminale
<cristy> faccio Ctrl
<cristy> Ctrl C/V
<ryuujin> selezionae... e incolla con il tasto centrale
<cristy> ok
<Carlin0> cristy, lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> cristy, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<cristy> non cambia nulla
<ryuujin> cristy: impossibile... prova a scrivere a mano il comando
<ryuujin> lspci
<ryuujin> e basta
<ryuujin> pero' non incollare sul canale l'output...
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPmZNl3NgIY
<cristy> ecco cosa esce
<ryuujin> 04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Carlin0> cristy, sudo iwlist scan
<sonne> cristy: sudo dmesg | grep 3945
<Carlin0> quella scheda dovrebbe andare out of box
<sonne> Carlin0: non e' che serve qualche firmware balordo? di solito le intel danno queste sorprese
<ryuujin> io con la stessa scehda su linux avevo un problema di ricezione... che su altri sistemi operativi non riscontravo. :(
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6Wj303j7tO
<sonne> puzza di rfkill
<cristy> sarebbe?
<sonne> cristy: sudo rfkill list
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhm0GjPRYotM
<sonne> cristy: rfkill sarebbe la possibilita' di spengere una scheda wireless, e' una cosa che si puo' fare su molti portatili - alcuni in modo "soft" (tipicamente con un tasto) altri in modo "hard" (tipicamente, ma non per forza, con un iterruttore)
<Carlin0> infatti è spenta
<sonne> a giudicare da quel comando, la tua scheda wifi e' spenta in modo "hard" - guarda a giro per il computer se non c'e' un qualche interruttore i qualcosa del genere da pigiare
<fabio_cc> cristy, oppure disabilitata dal bios
<cristy> si c'è un tasto per il wifi che però pare non funzionare con xubuntu.
<cristy> mentre prima funzionava
<cristy> devo andare su BIOS e controllare?
<sonne> prova a pigiarlo lo stesso
<cristy> già fatto
<sonne> e allora mi sa che ti tocca il bios
<sonne> senno', se e' una questione software (ma non credo), puoi provare --> sudo rfkill enable all
<sonne> giusto per dire "ci ho provato"
<fabio_cc> sonne, purtroppo quello è solo per il soft-block
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVxnp1n79SN
<cristy> ecco quanto mi esce da terminale
<sonne> fabio_cc: e' vero, per quello sono scettico.. pero' "prima funzionava"..
<sonne> cristy: scusa, unblock, non enable
<fabio_cc> cristy, dovrebbe essere sudo rfkill unblock all
<fabio_cc> sonne, ecco :)
<cristy> non mi da risposta su questo il terminale
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/DRhjm6Zrm0Yfy
<sonne> cristy: presumibilmente significa che non ci sono stati problemi
<cristy> provo andare su bios e vediamo
<sonne> riprova sudo iwlist scan, se sei miracolata da' un risultato diverso da prima, altrimenti prova a guardare nel bios
<cristy> ma sul fatto che non si spenga nè riesca a riavviarsi?
<sonne> 13:17 < sonne> comunque quando accendi quel computer, prima che parta xubuntu, dovresti avere un menu con qualche scelta che nel giro di qualche secondo scompare e avvia la prima
<sonne> cristy: ha senso questa cosa?
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKGxQnEAZC4
<cristy> ecco la "non" risposta
<fabio_cc> cristy, fai anche questa prova, nel terminale digita: tail -f -n 0 /var/log/kern.log        e poi premi il tastino del wifi e vedi se scrive qualcosa
<sonne> cristy: ultima spiaggia: sudo ifconfig wlp4s0 up ; sudo iwconfig wlp4s0 mode managed ; sudo iwlist scan
<sonne> e anche quello che dice fabio_cc
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/Mjhx8oYEnQkcV
<cristy> altra risposta ma diversa
<sonne> cristy: ma che tasto e'? e' uno degli F o cose del genere?
<fabio_cc> cristy, non viene riconosciuto il tasto
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBqDLrO0pH8
<sonne> e niente, e' quel tasto maledetto il problema
<cristy> mi dice che operazione non possibile a causa di un rf kill
<cristy> entro in BIOS e vediamo.
<cristy> e il fatto che non si spenga mai?
<sonne> into the wolf's m outh
<sonne> cristy: rispondimi alla domanda che ti ho fatto due volte, poi si guarda :D
<fabio_cc> cristy, sudo ifup wlp4s0    invece cosa da?
<sonne> fabio_cc: ifup e' un wrapper intorno a ifconfig
<fabio_cc> sonne, si ma in passato mi sembra di aver avuto risultati diversi, non ricordo bene
<cristy> https://thepasteb.in/p/y8h6Wj3ngYKtO
<cristy> ecco la risposta a sudo ifup wlp4s0
<fabio_cc> comando non trovato?
<cristy> così esce dal terminale
<cristy> riavvio ed entro in bios ci sentiamo dopo spero con novità
<thealmighty> salve ho appena installato synaptics per gestire le applicazioni e i pacchetti, ho premuto su aggiorna e ritrovo diversi errori di pacchetti non firmati, firme non valide e robe del genere
<thealmighty> come posso scoprire cosa non va e magari sistemare?
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, chiudi synaptic, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, poi metti qui il link ottenuto
<thealmighty> http://termbin.com/euvn
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, ma che sistema hai? dai lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999
<thealmighty> http://termbin.com/len5
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<thealmighty> http://termbin.com/idbv
<cristy> ciao...sul BIOS era già tutto Enabled...scheda wifi compresa. Ho attivato il bluetooth che ora vedo in icona in alto a dx
<cristy> per il resto niente wifi
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<sonne> cristy: strano, dovrebbe essere lo stesso chip - mi pare strano che con ubuntu andasse comunque
<thealmighty> http://termbin.com/ktkr
<sonne> cristy: se andava veramente, puoi provare a fare questa cosa: fai una chiavetta di ubuntu -> avvia da chiavetta -> premi il tasto
<cristy> anche con UBUNTU niente wifi
<sonne> con cosa andava allora?
<cristy> andava con windows xp
<gigirock> cristy, lspci -v |  nc termbin.com 9999
<sonne> ah scheisse
<sonne> quindi hai spento la wifi prima di cancellare l'unico sistema che la poteva riaccendere, ottimo :P
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, hai una sacco di repository esterni che possono darti problemi
<thealmighty> togliamoli se possiamo
<cristy> non ho spento nulla
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, intanto dai sudo apt dist-upgrade |  nc termbin.com 9999
<gigirock> cristy, controlla nel bios che tutte le opzioni di avvio varie attivino il wifi
<thealmighty> penso che parecchi siano dei temi o icon packs
<thealmighty> http://termbin.com/put0
<gigirock> cristy, mandaci il link del comando ...... cosi' capiamo il tuo chip wifi
<sonne> gigirock: ha un rfkill che e' semi-hardware - un qualche tasto della sua tastiera che fa un hard kill ma passa dal kernel, che nel caso di ubuntu non lo riconosce
<sonne> gigirock: quindi non puo' riaccendere il chip
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo apt autoremove |  nc termbin.com 9999
<cristy> posso anche fare a meno del wifi. Mi preme invece capire perchè il notebook non si spegne nè si riavvia. posso accedere a internet via cavo e pazienza. Ma non posso continuare a fare shut down
<gigirock> sonne, non e' vero lspci ti dice che chip e' installato acceso o no non conta
<thealmighty> http://termbin.com/jq3u
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, scusa, fai ctrl+c
<sonne> gigirock: e' una ipw3945
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, poi sudo apt autoremove -y |  nc termbin.com 9999
<sonne> cristy: te lo chiedo un'altra volta: quando accendi quel computer, prima che parta xubuntu, dovresti avere un menu con qualche scelta che nel giro di qualche secondo scompare e avvia la prima - ti torna questa cosa?
<thealmighty> http://termbin.com/de5b
<cristy> si certo c'è la scritta Fujitsu Siemens e mi indica F2 e F12 per accedere a Bios. se non faccio nulla in 3-5 secondi parte Xubuntu
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, ah ma già avevi dato Y prima, i pacchetti non ci sono più
<thealmighty> avevo dato S per accettare
<thealmighty> magari avrà fatto e poi bloccato
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, allora metti su ubuntu paste quello che è uscito prima
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<thealmighty> comunque avevo fatto diverse volte questo procedimento
<thealmighty> dell'autoremove
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, si si mi serve per vedere se dia errori o meno
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, fatto questo ti faccio rimuovere alcuni repo e poi riprovi synaptic
<sonne> cristy: dopo che vedi il bios e prima che parta ubuntu non hai un'altra scelta? prova a guardare meglio, male male prova a spammare il tasto ESC
<gigirock> cristy, se premi f2 vai nel bios controlla che ci sia per default acceso il wifi , per la questione dello spegnimento puoi provare con acpi=off
<thealmighty> https://pastebin.com/f3BGc81w
<gigirock> cristy, ma sudo apt update / upgrade
<gigirock> .......
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, no volevo vedere la parte dove venivano rimossi i pacchetti, comunque dato che li ha tolti sembra tutto ok
<thealmighty> ook
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, adesso dai sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/arc-theme.list.*
<thealmighty> sempre lo stesso messagio con synaptic
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, non abbiamo finito
<thealmighty> dato
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, quel comando non dovrebbe scrivere nulla
<thealmighty> infatti
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, ok
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official.list.*
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, ho fatto un piccolo errore, te li devo far ripetete
<thealmighty> ok
<fabio_cc> *ripetere
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-official.list*
<thealmighty> no problem
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/arc-theme.list*
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, c'era un punto di troppo
<thealmighty> ok
<thealmighty> vai
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, dati?
<thealmighty> si
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/numix-ubuntu-ppa-xenial*
<thealmighty> tutti i temi stiamo rimuovendo :-(
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, quello che hai installato rimane
<thealmighty> ottimo
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, anche perché non ho idea di quali pacchetti tu hai installato
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, infatti questo metodo non è corretto al 100%
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera-stable
<thealmighty> impossibile rimuovere
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera-stable*
<thealmighty> ok
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/papirus-ubuntu-papirus-xenial*
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/slack*
<thealmighty> ok
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/sublime-text*
<thealmighty> ok
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tista-ubuntu-adapta-xenial*
<thealmighty> ok
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vertex-theme*
<thealmighty> vai
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/vscode*
<thealmighty> ok
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner*
<thealmighty> si
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, su spotify e teamviewer non saprei
<thealmighty> vediamo se abbiamo risolto così
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, i repo di skype e chrome non non dovrebbero dar problemi
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, dai sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, anzi prima dai sudo apt clena
<fabio_cc> sudo apt clean
<thealmighty> fatto
<thealmighty> che cambia tra quello e il -get?
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, riprova con synaptic e se da ancora errori fai uno screenshot
<thealmighty> tutto ok
<thealmighty> grazie mille
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, a partire da 16.04 è preferibile apt invece che apt-get
<thealmighty> ottimo
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, però ti dico che il sistema non è pulito
<thealmighty> farò una formattazione a breve
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, abbiamo tolto dei repository, ma non il software che hai installato
<thealmighty> tipo prima dell'estate
<thealmighty> cosa comporta per gli aggiornamenti?
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, adesso sembra tutto ok, proviamo ad installare un pacchetto di prova
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, sudo apt install pastebinit
<hez> hey
<thealmighty> impossibile installare il blocco
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, chiudi synaptic :)
<thealmighty> ufff è vero
<thealmighty> è andato
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, senza errori? allora tutto ok
<thealmighty> si senza errori
<thealmighty> quindi ora per aggiornare di tanto in tanto sudo apt update
<thealmighty> sudo apt upgrade
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, puoi continuare come hai sempre fatto, li facevi graficamente?
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, ah ti riferisci al comando
<thealmighty> gli aggiornamenti? intendi da info sul computer?
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, intendo che puoi continuare a farli come li facevi primva, se li fai da terminale va bene apt invece che apt-get
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, da terminale meglio sudo apt dist-upgrade rispetto a apt upgrade
<thealmighty> perfetto...terrò conto
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, qua sconsigliamo l'utilizzo di repository di terze parti
<thealmighty> bhe è ovvio, ma se si vuole uscire un attimo dalla bolla, bisogna usarle
<thealmighty> perchè per quelllo che ho visto sono repository di sublime, vscode e temi vari, oltre quelle di opera
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, quelli più dannosi sono quelli che forniscono versioni più aggiornate di applicazioni e librerie già presenti nei repo ufficiali
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, solitamente si creano conflitti il più delle volte richiedono il ripristino del sistema
<fabio_cc> *che
<thealmighty> quindi conviene sempre installare roba dal software center?
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, nel caso tuo, non è successo nulla di che, semplicemente mancano delle firme per alucni repository che avevi aggiunto
<fabio_cc> *mancavano
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, assolutamente si
<thealmighty> perfetto proverò
<fabio_cc> thealmighty, :)
<thealmighty> grazie mille ancora
<tony0> ho installato un pacchetto deb non sicuro come lo cancello dai repò
<tony0> ubuntu17.10.1
<oel_> buona sera a tutti
<traba> ciao a tutti
<traba> qualcuno mi dice come fare per aggiornare ubuntu tramite chiavetta usb per favore
<traba> ...nessuno
<Carlin0> traba, aggiornare di versione ?
<traba> si esatto
<traba> tieni presente che sono incapace in tutto
<traba> sto scaricando la versione 17.10
<Carlin0> e che versione hai installata ?
<traba> 14.1
<Carlin0> traba, scarica la 16.04 che è più stabile , poi quando avvii l'installazione dovrebbe chiederti da solo di aggiornare la versione che trova già installata
<traba> la scarico e come avvio l installazione?
<Carlin0> !installazione | traba leggi la guida
<ubot-it> traba leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<traba> grazie
<oel> buona notte a tutti a domani
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-21
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, mi leggi  ?
<ryuujin> io si.. ma non vedo altri messaggi oltre te
<ryuujin> forse c'e' uno split
<Mr_Pan> boh o forse non scrive nessuno
<Carlin0> infatti michele ha scritto in chat
<Trpger> 5
<gianfry> ! list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<doomed> salve , ho reinstallato da poco UbuntuGnome 16.04 , e dall'applicazione dischi vedo che la swap non e attiva, ho creato 3 partizione / home  swap
<doomed> https://postimg.org/image/i16ypmny3/
<Mr_Pan> doomed, dove vdi che non e´ attiva ?
<Mr_Pan> doomed, quanta ram hai  ?
<doomed> Mr_Pan se clicco sulla partizione  in dischi , sotto c'è scritto non attivo,ho 4 gb di ram ed ho fatto una partizone swap di 4gb
<doomed> disco fisso 500gb
<Mr_Pan> doomed, ma la swap si attiva al bisogno ...
<Mr_Pan> doomed apri il terminale e scrivi
<Mr_Pan> top
<doomed> fatto
<Mr_Pan> doomed, vedi in alto a sx KiB swap ..... che ti dice   ?
<Mr_Pan> ci osn o3 valori   total free used
<doomed> 0 total, 0 free 0 used
<Mr_Pan> ok quindi esiste ma non e´atutalmente in uso
<Mr_Pan> se guardi la riga sopra ti da  i valori per la ram
<Mr_Pan> total free used cache
<Mr_Pan> ne starai utilizzando meno di quella installata per cui lo swap non e´ necessario
<Mr_Pan> io con 8 gb ho lo swap perennemente  a 0
<doomed> ok ero in dubbio
<Mr_Pan> doomed, ma sei in digital divide  ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> vedo che usi router lte con sim h3g/wind
<doomed> sI
<Mr_Pan> azz ..
<Mr_Pan> doomed, sul serio non sei coperto da nessuna adsl ?!?
<doomed> si ho un router 3g ma la sim 4g
<Mr_Pan> si
<doomed> purtroppo non posso
<Mr_Pan> ok...
<doomed> Mr_Pan curiosità come fai a vederlo?
<Mr_Pan> doomed, indirizzo IP ...
<Mr_Pan> del router me lo avevi detto tu
<Mr_Pan> [15:09:31] <*aka> doomed (~phobia@5.87.72.23) is located in Milan, Lombardy, Italy (45.4655, 9.18652) / Timezone: Europe/Rome / Proxy: False / Mobile: True / IP: 5.87.72.23 / rDNS:
<Mr_Pan> [15:09:31] <*aka> All complete.
<doomed> dall'indirizzo ip si vede che rete uso?
<Mr_Pan> il gestore
<Mr_Pan> [15:09:25] <*aka> doomed (~phobia@94.162.173.227) was last seen in #ubuntu-it-chat at 2018-02-18 19:16:29 saying "Mr Pan si con un router lte perche?".
<Mr_Pan> doomed, e se la rete e´ H3G per forza stai usando router lte o al limite un cellulare
<Mr_Pan> basta che qui siamo OT
<doomed> Mr_Pan che vuol dire OT?
<ryuujin> off topic
<doomed> OK
<ryuujin> fuori dall'argomento consentito
<doomed> SORRY
<ryuujin> !chat | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doomed> ho un problema, sto provando ad installare una  iso Debian su virtualbox in ubuntu 16.04 ma appena carico il file da disco fisso si blocca tutto, VB l'ho installata regolarmente da repository
<Mr_Pan> doomed, qui si da supporto solo a installazioni reali niente VM
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> passa su chat
<doomed> si blocca il pc
<Delfino83> Sera a tutti ragazzi
<Delfino83> Ragazzi ho questo problema io vorrei installare linux ubuntu affianco a windows 10 solo che non riesco a capire come disabilitare l'uefi
<Mr_Pan> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mr_Pan> Delfino83, leggi le guide
<Delfino83> grazie
<YADW1> Ragazzi come faccio a disattivare l'autoavvio di sshd all'accensione? Sono su Ubuntu 17.10, non funziona neanche sudo update-rc.d ssh remove
<sonne> systemctl disable ssh
<sonne> (sudo)
<YADW1> Ok, ma poi non riesco più ad avviarlo, no?
<sonne> systemctl start ssh
<YADW1> Oh, ok. Mi pare giusto. ^^
<sonne> :D
<YADW1> Grazie mille!
<sonne> ma di che
<[Enrico]> è sshd non ssh
<[Enrico]> systemctl start|stop sshd
<[Enrico]> mhm oddio in realtà no
<[Enrico]> è ssh, ma funziona anche sshd
<[Enrico]> interessante
<[Enrico]> l'ho scoperto ora :D
<sonne> [Enrico]: :D
<YADW1> Ah, ultima cosa... questo impedisce al servizio di avviarsi al boot, ma se dopo aver usato systemctl start ssh riavvio, si abilita di nuovo al boot?
<[Enrico]> no
<drnet> Ciao a tutti
<[Enrico]> YADW1: devi usare systemctl disable ed enable per abilitare l'avvio automatico. start e stop sono azioni valide per una volta sola
<YADW1> Perfetto, penso di aver risolto. Grazie ancora!
<[Enrico]> YADW1: anche una precisazione:
<[Enrico]> YADW1: disable non impedisce ad ssh di avviarsi al boot, semplicemente toglie l'avvio automatico. Ma se un altro servizio richiede ssh attivo si avvia
<[Enrico]> quindi un servizio disabilitato può comunque avviarsi durante l'avvio, se un altro servizio lo richiede
<YADW1> Questo è decisamente interessante. Dovrò studiarmi bene allora quali servizi potrebbero richiederlo, può darsi che ce ne sia qualcuno abilitato. ¯_(ツ)_/¯
<[Enrico]> YADW1: sinceramente non conosco nessun servizio che richiede ssh avviato, quindi dubito ti accada
<[Enrico]> ma l'ho menzionato visto che non è impossibile :)
<YADW1> Ok, effettivamente non si sa mai. Grazie!
<[Enrico]> prego
<oel> buona sera a tutti
<leo80> volevo dire che dopo una settimana di prova sono riuscito a fare partire grub in dual boot  :) .ora mi fa scegliere se fare partire windows o ubuntu
<leo80> grazie mille fabio_cc gigirock e Carlin0 per i consigli dato in questa settimana
<leo80> buona notte a tutti a domani
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-22
<ryuujin_> buongiorno
<doomed> Ho installato su un hd esterno Debian,  ma non so perchè mi ha installato il boot loader su ubuntu gnome 16.04 c'èrano 3 voci , installa su sda, sdb , sdc ma me l'ha installato sul pc
<Carlin0> !chat | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gino> salve
<audgqf> salve
<Rambo1> Buongiorno ragazzi. Ho 16.04 lts ma da quando ho fatto l'ultimo aggiornamento ogni volta che accendo non ho le due barre applicazioni
<Rambo1> Ne riesco ad aprire il terminale con ctrl alt t
<Damed> Ciao a tutti gli utenti linux.. Ho un sony vaio modello PCG-5J5M
<Damed> Quale versione  di linux   è consigliata o mi consigliate per questo portatile?? Grazie ..
<Carlin0> Damed, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Damed> ciao Carlino.. ecco i dati tecnici
<Damed> Intel Core 2 Duo T7250, 2.00 GHz, 2MB cache L2, FSB 800 MHz
<Damed> Memoria 2048 MB DDR2 667 MHz
<Damed> Schermo 14.1 pollici WXGA (1280 x 800) X-black
<Damed> Scheda Video Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) X3100
<Damed> Hard Disk 160 GB SATA 5400 rpm
<Damed> Drive Ottico Masterizzatore DVD DL Super Multi
<[Enrico]> ma lol porello
<leo80> buona sera a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | leo80
<ubot-it> leo80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<leo80> buona sera fabio_cc
<leo80> volevo ringraziarla per l'aiuto che mi avete dato per sistemare il dual boot  finalmente sono riuscito a risolvere
<leo80> sono oel ora mi chiamo leo80
<fabio_cc> leo80, :)
<fabio_cc> fabio_cc, prego, mi fa piacere che finalmente hai risolto
<fabio_cc> *leo80
<leo80> fabio_cc, gentilissimo :)
<fabio_cc> leo80, per qualunque altro problema riguardante ubuntu, siamo qua
<pippuccio76> Salve ho un problema con la stampante epson , in wireless quando stampo la pagina di prova funziona perfettamente , se spedisco dei dati li rifiuta os xubuntu
<MARVO> salve ho un pc nuovo con windows 10 ma non riesco ad istallare ubuntu
<pippuccio76> Salve ho un problema con la stampante epson , in wireless quando stampo la pagina di prova funziona perfettamente , se spedisco dei dati li rifiuta os xubuntu
<nkm4> Ciao!
<Guest58057> buonasera
<leo80> buona sera nkm4 e Guest58057
<Guest58057> Avrei una cortesia da chiedervi; sapete come posso installare Java in xubuntu oppure se avete una guida passo-passo da linkarmi.
<Guest58057> grazie
<nkm4> Ciao, appena installato per la primissima volta ubuntu su impostazioni alla voce wifi risulta: "Nessun adattatore wi-fi trovato".
<Carlin0> !java | Guest58057
<ubot-it> Guest58057: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Guest58057> grazie
<nkm4> è un problema di driver?
<Carlin0> nkm4, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> e poi incolla qui il link che ne esce
<nkm4> La prima che lettera è?
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla dell'intero comando
<Carlin0> lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<nkm4> termbin comando non trovato
<nkm4> *termbin.com
<pippuccio76> Salve ho un problema con la stampante epson , in wireless quando stampo la pagina di prova funziona perfettamente , se spedisco dei dati li rifiuta os xubuntu
<leo80> buona notte a tutti  a domani
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-23
<bitfawkes> salve, ho necessita di impostare una vlan tra due server che espongono dei servizi in loopback e devono essere raggiunti da entrambe senza essere esposte all'esterno. i due server hanno due indirizzi ip pubblici differenti. grazie e perdonatemi se mi sono posto o spiegato male.
<Giuseppe11111111> ho installato metasploit su ubuntu.. dopodiché non mi si connette più a internet tramite wifi.. che devo fare
<Mr_Pan> !info metasploit
<ubot-it> Package metasploit does not exist in xenial
<Mr_Pan> Giuseppe11111111, giochiamo ai piccoli hackeri ?
<Mr_Pan> Giuseppe11111111, qui nn si da suporto a programmi non presenti nei repository ufficiali
<Giuseppe11111111> no no mi serviva per un esercizio di laboratorio
<Giuseppe11111111> si e rimango senza poter accedere a internet ?
<Mr_Pan> Giuseppe11111111, devi passare su chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Giuseppe11111111> il io ubuntu non si connette a internet
<Mr_Pan> Giuseppe11111111, eri su chat li qualcuno potrebbe aiutarti .. qui no sei OT
<AlfaBravo> Ciao...
<BitByBit> Buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu su una macchina ARM, adesso la sto avviando da consolle bootloader attraverso Putty. Ho problemi a configurare la rete, al momento di caricare il sistema operativo dice [FAILED] Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
<BitByBit>  Il servizio networking non è abilitato, ifconfig mi da solo "lo". Ho provato a configurare manualmnete ma non sono arrivato a nulla
<franko> sera
<BitByBit> franko, Ciao... Avresti qualche minuto per provare ad siutarmi?
<franko> pensa pure io ho bisogno di aiuto per una stampante che non funziona su xubuntu :D
<franko> tu che problema hai ??
<BitByBit> ho installato ubuntu su una macchina ARM, adesso la sto avviando da consolle bootloader attraverso Putty. Ho problemi a configurare la rete, al momento di caricare il sistema operativo dice [FAILED] Failed to start Raise network interfaces.
<BitByBit> <BitByBit>  Il servizio networking non è abilitato, ifconfig mi da solo "lo". Ho provato a configurare manualmnete ma non sono arrivato a nulla
<franko> bo purtroppo non ci capisco nulla manco io
<franko> forse qualche driver da installare da riga di comando ma non saprei
<BitByBit> lavoro tutto da riga di comando. non ha interfaccia video.
<BitByBit> grazie lo stesso. spero che qualcuno si faccia avanti
<Mr_Pan> franko, che stampante
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, dove hai installato ?
<franko> canon lbp6000 ho installato i driver la vede riconosce quando vadoa  stampare mi dice elaborazione in corso e non stampa
<franko> posso mettere il link di uno screenshot con l'errore ?
<Mr_Pan> franko, si
<BitByBit> Mr_Pan, Ciao, grazie della risposta. Ho installato su EspressoBin che monta un processore MArvell con architettura ARM.
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, uhmmm
<BitByBit> purtroppo attualmente non riesco a lanciare neanche un journalctl -xe
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, fai una cosa passa sul canale chat per favore qui siamo ot
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BitByBit> !chat
<Mr_Pan> BitByBit, devi scrivere /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<franko> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1849802838377471&set=a.501783513179417.119475.100000433193998&type=3&theater
<franko> ecco
<BitByBit> Mr_Pan, grazie
<Mr_Pan> franko, quell erroe lo hai da quando hai instalalto i driver canon ?
<franko> mi ha sempre fatto cosi cmq si
<franko> ho disinstallato installato ecc ma a sempre fatto cosi
<franko> cancellato anche la pa
<franko> ma niente
<franko> eppure la stampante la riconosce ma quando deve stampare rimane in elaborazione in corso dai processi di stampa e non va
<Mr_Pan> franko, i drive rli hai scaricati dal sito di canon  ?
<Mr_Pan> franko, che versione di ubuntu stai  usando  ?  32 o 64 bit?
<franko> xubuntu 32 bit
<Mr_Pan> franko, mi dici il modello ESATTO della stampante non basta lbp6000 ci sono diverse varianti
<franko> driver dal sito canon
<franko> qui cè scritto isensys
<franko> lbp6000
<franko> sulla stampante non dice altro
<Mr_Pan> franko, guarda dietro/sotto dove sta etichetta
<franko> seriale mhaa164813
<Mr_Pan> franko, hai scaricato questi https://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/printers/laser/i-sensys_lbp6000.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=WINDOWS%2010%20(64-bit)
<Mr_Pan> scusa link errato
<Mr_Pan> franko, https://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/printers/laser/i-sensys_lbp6000.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=Linux%20(32-bit)
<franko> si
<franko> quelli per linux
<franko> in inglese
<Mr_Pan> franko, e poi li hai installati  ?
<franko> si certo
<franko> la stampante se la metto via usb viene riconsociuto ma quando stampa rimane in sospeso
<franko> dice elbaorazione in corso nei processi dis tampa e poi niente
<Mr_Pan> franko, apri Terminale (ctrl+alt+t)
<franko> ok poi
<Mr_Pan> ls /dev/usb/lp*
<Mr_Pan> dovresti vedere la tua stampante installata
<franko> dice file directory non esiste
<Mr_Pan> franko, sei sicuro che hai instalalto la stampante ...
<franko> si si
<Mr_Pan> franko, qui non la vedo ...
<franko> frankoxubuntu@frankoxubuntu-MS-7275-VB:~$ ls /dev/usb/lp* ls: impossibile accedere a '/dev/usb/lp*': File o directory non esistente frankoxubuntu@frankoxubuntu-MS-7275-VB:~$
<trilli> ciao a tutti
<trilli> non riesco a settare ip manuale dal network manager
<trilli> fino alla versione 14 la usavo facile ora quando aggiungo i parametri nelle caselle saltano
<trilli> .....
<trilli> non ce nessuno che aiuta
<trilli> ciao
<[Enrico]> trilli: cosa intendevi prima con "le caselle saltano"?
<[Enrico]> ho capito che non riesci a settare IP statici manualmente, ma non ho capito come mai
<trilli> ciao scusa mi sono distratto
<trilli> entico ci sei
<trilli> ciao
<trilli> chi mi puo dare un aiuto
<dante94> slave
<dante94> salve
<Guest91752> volevo installare adobe flash player potete darmi consigli sono nuovo grazie
<gigirock> Guest91752, perche' 'devi' installare adobe flash ?
<Guest91752> per vedere  cam su altri siti
<Guest91752> o cè un altro sistema
<gigirock> |info flashplugin-installer
<gigirock> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.616ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gigirock> Guest91752, fai sudo apt install flashplugin-installer e 6 a posto
<Guest91752> essendo nuovo dove li copio
<gigirock> Guest91752, fai ctrl alt t , si apre un terminale ?
<Guest91752> c i provo
<gigirock> Guest91752, da dove mi stai scrivendo ?
<Guest91752> Dalla chat provato ma non mi prende la password non mela fa scrivere
<gigirock> Guest91752, non si vede quando scrivi la password.....
<guest1111> sto provando ad installare flash player manon mi fa confermare la password
<gigirock> la password la sai solo tu
<pippuccio76> Buonasera a tutti , ogni volta che apro chromium o chrome mi chiede di sbloccare il portachiavi , è possibile evitare di farlo ogni volta ?
<alecarnevale> buonasera a tutti, avrei un problema con ubuntu 17.10, quando mi arriva una notifica e ci clicko se ho in background mega o telegram (nella system tray, non semplicemnete minimizzate nel pannello) queste si aprono in primo piano
<alecarnevale> qualcuno conosce un metodo per risolvere l'errore?
<Carlin0> alecarnevale, quelle applicazioni non sono nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu e quindi qui non ne diamo supporto
<alecarnevale> :(... mi suggerisci di provare comunque a chiedere su forum/ask per vedere se qualcuno ha risolto in qualche modo?
<Carlin0> tentar non nuoce
<alecarnevale> proverò, grazie
<alecarnevale> un'altra cosa, sto usando hexchat e ho spuntato minimizza nell'area di notifica alla chiusura ma l'icona nell'area di notifica non è presente... sono su ubuntu 17.10
<enri87> ciao ragazzi scusatemi una domanda... io posso installare ubuntu anche da usb vero?
<Carlin0> enri87, se il pc lo supporta si
<enri87> lo vedo solo nel bios questio o posso scoprirlo in altre maniere?
<tewn> quit por que era la verdad.  7200*2 is me.  a new existance.  perfume, abuelito, and proper disposal.  only a signature knows.
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-24
<lll> c'è qualcuno?
<davide> ciao
<Carlin0> !ciao | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Pupu> Buongiorno a tutti, non riesco ad impostare firefox in italiano, e quando scarico le'estensione mi dice che la versine 54 e che l'ultima è la 58
<Pupu> mi per scaricare la nuova versione ma non si sovrappone alla vecchia
<Pupu> come posso dire a firefox di aggiornarsi sovrascrivendo la vecchia versione con la nuova??
<Carlin0> Pupu, che ubuntu usi ?
<Pupu> 16.04 lts
<Carlin0> Pupu, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install firefox-locale-it
<Carlin0> dopo riavvia firefox
<Pupu> ok fatto, ravvio. se ho problemi posso ritornare qui giusto??
<Carlin0> si , ha scaricato qualcosa ?
<Pupu> avevo scaricato dalla pagina di mozilla, me lo aveva dato il sito ufficiale l'estensine ma non si installava sulla nuova
<Carlin0> no ora con quel comando intendo
<Pupu> la considerava come una a parte. non sopreché
<pupu> Carlin= ho provato a fare come mih ahi detto ma non ha funzionato. Mi troovo sempre la versione 54.00
<pupu> Carlin0
<Carlin0> pupu, apri un terminale e  scrivi dpkg -l | grep firefox | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> pupu, incolla qui il link che esce
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla del comando per non sbagliare
<pupu> dpkg -l | grep firefox | nc termbin.com 9999
<pupu> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5X41E8WXfq
<pupu> Scusami è passato il vicino per una questione di casa
<Carlin0> pupu, sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<Carlin0> pupu, il quando il terminale finisce di lavorare riavvia il pc
<pupu> ok grazie
<Carlin0> ma aspetta che finisca però
<pupu> Carlin0 ha finito il primo comando e ho mandato il secondo
<pupu> attendo che finisca e poi ravvio il pc
<Carlin0> era un comando unico a  dire il vero
<Carlin0> sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade
<pupu> ah, e se l'ho spezzato è un problema??
<Carlin0> hai dato update  prima ?
<pupu> si
<Carlin0> ok ora dai upgrade
<Carlin0> alla fine riavvia
<pupu> perfetto
<pupu> grazie
<Carlin0> in pratica ti aggiorna tutto il sistema
<pippuccio76> Buongiorno a tutti , ogni volta che accendo il pc e apro chrome o chromium devo sbloccare il portachiavi , è possibile avviarlo normalmente ?
<Simoz> ragazzi senza lettore cd/dvd come posso procedere all`installazione?
<Rambo1> Buongiorno ragazzi. Io ho linux 16.04 lts e dall'ultimo aggiornamento non mi compaiono più le barre applicazione
<Rambo1> Cosa posso fare?
<Rambo1> Scusate andata giu la linra
<Rambo1> Sono sempre il ragazzo senza barra applicazioni
<pippuccio76>  Buongiorno a tutti , ogni volta che accendo il pc e apro chrome o chromium devo sbloccare il portachiavi , è possibile avviarlo normalmente ?
<cybornaut> ciao a tutti
<cybornaut> ho un problema con l'estrazione di un file qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<doomed> ho avuto un errore di sistema interno su ubuntuGnome, la cosa che mi e sembrata anomala e che nel report di crash dice che la segnalazione del problema non puo essere elaborata perche e danneggiata
<doomed> vi mando il link dello screen shot
<doomed> https://postimg.org/image/u52de3s3n/ddd62f80/
<doomed> continua qui https://postimg.org/image/lzkbg6w7n/
<jk^> ho un problema quando passo degli mp3 su una pendrive, faccio un esempio c'è una cartella con tanti file dentro ed "ovviamente" per stare tutti nella stessa cartella devono essere "necessariamente" tutti di nomi diversi, solo che quando passo sulla pendrive se copia il primo file esempio.mp3 poi quando ne trova uno che si chiama "ESEMPIO.mp3" mi dice che già ne esiste uno e mi chiede di sovrascriverlo, cmq fin qui poco male perch
<jk^> è credo d'aver capito che forse sull'hd formattato in ntfs c'è il case sensitive e sulla pendrive formatta in fat32 (x necessità) non c'è il case sensitive... il punto è che mi chiede di sovrascrivere tanti altri file di cui nella cartella originale ce n'è un solo e soltanto file :|
<stefypok> ciao a tutti, ho installato ieri Uma purtroppo non mi installato la lingua italiana come posso fare ?
<stefypok> Ubuntu
<cybornaut> salve
<cybornaut> ho un bel problemino con ubuntu 17.10
<cybornaut> sarebbe :Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito
<cybornaut> e non mmi fa fare gli aggiornamenti
<cybornaut> mi dice di controllare la mia connessione a internet che se sono qui ovviamente funziona
<Carlin0> cybornaut, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> cybornaut, incolla qui il link che ne esce
<cybornaut> ok
<cybornaut> http://termbin.com/2bmc
<cybornaut> leggo un errore infatti
<Carlin0> cybornaut, il problema nasce dal fatto che hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali , ora vediamo
<cybornaut> ok grazie mille
<Carlin0> cybornaut, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta il link che esce
<cybornaut> ok
<cybornaut> http://termbin.com/yy6k
<Carlin0> cybornaut, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/latualat*
<Carlin0> e dopo dai
<Mr_Pan> tualkatrix e morphis ?!?
<cybornaut> ok
<Carlin0> sudo apt update
<Carlin0> e vedi se da ancora errori
<cybornaut> si stesso errore
<Carlin0> cybornaut, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<doomed> ho avuto un errore di sistema interno su ubuntuGnome 16.04 , a me sembra strano nel report del crash c'è scritto "questa segnalazione di problema è danneggiata e non puo essere elaborata
<doomed> https://postimg.org/image/u52de3s3n/
<cybornaut> http://termbin.com/pb7r
<Carlin0> cybornaut, evidentemente hai sbagliato a dare il comando , fai copia incolla
<Carlin0> cybornaut, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/latualat*
<Carlin0> ops scusa
<Carlin0> ho sbagliato io a scriverlo
<Carlin0> cybornaut, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tualatri*
<cybornaut> ok
<cybornaut> fatto
<Carlin0> cybornaut,  sudo apt update
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<cybornaut> provo
<cybornaut> no al comando nn da errori
<cybornaut> ora va bene grazie!
<cybornaut> :)
<Carlin0> sei a posto  cybornaut ma sappi che aggiungendo sorgenti software non ufficiali si può danneggiare gravemente il sistema
<Carlin0> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cybornaut> ah ok , ma io non so nemmeno come ho fatto, in pratica devo cambiare qualche settaggio?
<cybornaut> io ho installato 2 giochi sono stati quelli?
<Carlin0> cybornaut, evita le guide prese a casaccio dal web , quando dai il comando "sudo add-apt-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software non ufficiali
<cybornaut> ah ok
<cybornaut> :)
<cybornaut> ciao a tutti e grazie ancora
<gigirock> non riesco a fare sudo apt upgrade
<fabio_cc> gigirock, che errore ottieni?
<gigirock> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<gigirock> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<gigirock> ps -ea | grep apt
<gigirock> non da nessun processo in esecuzione
<fabio_cc> o hai synaptic aperto oppure c'è qualche processo apt in esecuzione, magari di quelli automatici
<fabio_cc> gigirock, strano, hai provato a riavviare?
<gigirock> ps dovrebbe trovare il processo
<gigirock> fabio_cc, no non ho voglia adesso
<fabio_cc> gigirock, hai controllato anche ps aux | grep dpkg ?
<Carlin0> gigirock, rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock sudando ovviamente
<gigirock> no eco son partiti 500 aggriornamenti
<fabio_cc> gigirock, allora doveva esserci per forza un processo
<fabio_cc> gigirock, mi sembra sia qualcosa tipo xapi-update-apt
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-25
<ultimo> problemi avvio gufw con ubuntu 17.10
<ultimo> scusate, ho problemi con ubuntu 17.10 e il firewall gufw non si avvia potete darmi una dritta?
<alfio> ciao
<davide1> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | davide1
<ubot-it> davide1: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davide1> mi chiede sempre la psw del portachiavi posso non farla più apparire
<fabio_cc> davide1, in che senso sempre? quando fai cosa?
<fabio_cc> davide1, inoltre, in che senso non puoi farla più apparire?
<fabio_cc> davide1, scusa avevo letto male :D
<davide1> risolto
<davide1> grazie
<fabio_cc> la punteggiatura è importante
<fabio_cc> ok
<davide1> scusa
<fabio_cc> :)
<Iryna> Salve.. non riesco ad avviare skype su xubuntu.. Suggerimenti per favore?
<leo80> buon giorno a tutti
<davide1> digto nel browser localhost631 e mi cHiece numo utente e psw ma quale è
<Carlin0> davide1, il tuo
<davide1> non funzia
<Mr_Pan> davide1, e come sei entrato nel sistema  ?   devi usare lo stesso account ...
<davide1> e crerto ma non funzia
<Carlin0> davide1, ovviamente devi essere nel gruppo sudo
<davide1> mi correggo certo
<davide1> spiga
<Carlin0> davide1, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<davide1> 17.10
<Carlin0> e la 17.10 non ha impostazioni di stampa ?
<davide1> eccome ....curiosità mia entrare in cups da browser
<Carlin0> davide1, scrivi nel terminale groups e vedi se esce anche sudo
<davide1> esce poi
<Carlin0> allora deve funzionare col tuo nome utente e la tua pass
<davide1> lo so metto nome utente e nno funzia
<fabio_cc> davide1, stai anche in lpadmin?
<fabio_cc> (come gruppo)
<davide1> compare oltre a sudo anche lpadmin
<fabio_cc> davide1, ok
<fabio_cc> davide1, come ha detto Carlin0, nome utente e password richiesti sono gli stessi per accedere al sistema
<Carlin0> davide1, hai abilitato root per caso ?
<davide1> come
<Carlin0> se non lo sai credo tu non lo abbia fatto
<davide1> non ho fatto niente
<Carlin0> scrivi nome utente tutto minuscolo e sei sicuro di non sbagliare la pass ?
<davide1> la pass non la chiedo quando metto nome utente in minuscolo  mi richiede ancora il nome
<Carlin0> davide1, di norma cups chiede nome e pass insieme
<Carlin0> localhost:631
<davide1> cmq cups da browser non funzia
<davide1> forse sbaglio io
<Carlin0> https://i.imgur.com/3h3E4yS.png
<Carlin0> la 2° che hai detto
<davide1> provo
<fabio_cc> davide1, all'avvio ubuntu ti chiede la password o hai abilitato l'autologin?
<davide1> la pssw
<fabio_cc> davide1, ok
<Mr_Pan> davide1, puoi indicare tutti i grupi di cui fa parte il tuo utente?
<davide1> solo ilmio è un pc di casa
<Mr_Pan> davide1, con il comando groups
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<fabio_cc> davide1, groups | nc termbin.com 9999
<davide1> carlino0:vado sul sito mi chiedo nome utente.ma tastiera bloccata.non funzia niente
<Mr_Pan> groups | nc termbin.com 9999       >>>> unico comando ... copialo tutto su una riga
<Mr_Pan> e poi incolla qua il link che ti restituisce
<davide1> http://termbin.com/emf2
<Mr_Pan> ok gruppi standard
<fiorenzo> Ho problemi accedendo a youtube: sembra caricare la pagina correttamente, dopo pochi secondi di oscura parzialmente bloccandosi in modo definitivo.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, versione di ubuntu? che browser usi?
<fiorenzo> 16.04 64 bit
<fiorenzo> firefox
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, ci sono altri siti che ti danno problemi?
<fiorenzo> no, solo youtube.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, ti succede aprendo la pagina principale o provando a caricare un video?
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, caricare intendo riprodurre
<fiorenzo> indifferentemente, anche caricando un video lo riproduce correttamente ma dopo pochi secondi si oscura bloccandosi.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, e questo succede anche se rimani nella pagina principale di youtube, senza cliccare nulla?
<fiorenzo> si
<fiorenzo> Potrei mostrarti una stampa video che ho fatto del sito www.youtube.com?
<fabio_cc> !image | fiorenzo
<ubot-it> fiorenzo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, ti succede da quando hai installato ubuntu o il problema si è presentato dopo?
<fiorenzo> Bella domanda......mi sembra di poter dire dopo ma non ne sono sicuro essendo passato dal 32 bit al 64 bit.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, carica pure l'immagine
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, in che senso passato da 32 a 64 bit?
<fiorenzo> l'immagine l'ho caricata forse non ho messo il link che mi richiedevi perché non so come fare.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, devi incollarlo qui
<fiorenzo> https://prnt.sc/ijiel7
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, la cosa che mi sembra strana è che ti accada solo con youtube
<fiorenzo> e si
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, ti ho chiesto in che senso sei passato da 32 a 64 bit
<fiorenzo> Ho disinstallato il 32bit per installare il 64bit.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, ok
<fedez> salve, ho installato ubuntu su un vecchio pc ( acer aspire M1610)  ma non riesce a connettersi alla rete, che fare?
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, ma ti ricorderai se il problema si è presentato subito dopo l'installazione oppure dopo
<fiorenzo> Non mi ricordo esattamente, in ogni caso abbiamo due vie da seguire, iniziamo a batterne una.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, hai provato con un altro browser?
<fiorenzo> no questo non l'ho fatto.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, ok prova chromium
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, sudo apt install chromium-browser
<fiorenzo> ok, provo
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, prima dai sudo apt update | nc termnin 9999
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, prima dai sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> avevo sbagliato
<fiorenzo> ok
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, poi metti qua il link
<fiorenzo> http://termbin.com/vi9h
<fiorenzo> http://termbin.com/vi9h
<fiorenzo> http://termbin.com/vi9h
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, hai aggiunto un sacco di repository di terze parti
<fabio_cc> fedez, che versione di ubuntu?
<fiorenzo> non so neanche cosa voglia dire
<fedez> 16.04 LTS
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, vuol dire che hai seguito delle guide prese dal web e hai dato comandi tipo sudo add-apt-repository etc....
<fabio_cc> fedez, provi con cavo di rete o wifi?
<fedez> cavo di rete
<fiorenzo> ah... può essere quando ho cercato di installare kompozer senza riuscirvi.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, hai messo di tutto
<fiorenzo> se compromette togliamo
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, non basta toglierli
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, non basta toglierli
<fiorenzo> compromette?
<fabio_cc> non diamo supporto a sistemi compromessi da repositoy di terze parti
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | fiorenzo
<ubot-it> fiorenzo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, per quanto riguarda il browser, provane altri
<fiorenzo> Cosa si intende per sistema danneggiato?
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, può darsi che quei repository abbiano compromesso il sistema. Seguendo quel wiki puoi effettuare un ripristino senza perdere dati e applicazioni (queste ultime ovviamente per quanto possibile)
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, altrimenti puoi continuarlo ad usare così, ma qui non riceverai supporto
<fiorenzo> Ora è chiaro.........grazie.
<fabio_cc> fiorenzo, prego
<fedez> per il mio problema?
<fabio_cc> !pazienza | fedez
<ubot-it> fedez: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<fabio_cc> fedez, prova ping www.google.it da terminale
<fedez> scusi
<fabio_cc> fedez, poi riporta qui cosa dice
<fedez> come faccio a fare la prova?
<fabio_cc> fedez, apri un terminale e scrivi ping www.google.it
<fabio_cc> poi fai una foto allo schermo con il telefono e la carichi su un servizio di image sharing
<fabio_cc> !image | fedez
<ubot-it> fedez: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> fedez, altrimenti dovresti riportare qui tutto a mano
<fedez> https://prnt.sc/ijiphn
<fabio_cc> fedez, dai questi altri comandi, poi fai foto
<fabio_cc> fedez, ifconfig -a
<fabio_cc> fedez, sudo lshw -C network
<fabio_cc> fedez, massimizza la finestra del terminale, così fai una foto soltanto
<fedez> http://prntscr.com/ijiron
<fabio_cc> fedez, hai omesso sudo per il secondo comando
<fabio_cc> fedez, comunque va bene lo stesso
<fabio_cc> fedez, a cosa colleghi il cavo?
<fedez> il cavo è collegato ad uno switch collegato anch'esso ad un altro switch e poi al modem
<fedez> scusa per il comando
<fabio_cc> fedez, devi fare la prova a collegare il pc direttamente al router
<fedez> ok, devo lanciare qualcge coando?
<fabio_cc> fedez, lo hai collegato?
<fedez> si
<fabio_cc> fedez, prova ad aprire il browser e a navigare
<fabio_cc> fedez, e comunque l'icona della rete dovrebbe apparire come due frecce
<fedez> funziona
<fabio_cc> fedez, devi verificare gli switch, la loro configurazione e che non siano guasti
<fabio_cc> fedez, il tuo ubuntu è a posto
<fedez> in questo momento ti sto scrivendo con un computer collegato agli stessi switch però
<fabio_cc> fedez, se riesci a navigare evidentemente il pc funziona, ubuntu funziona, il cavo funziona e il router funziona
<fedez> ho provato a ricollegare il computer agli switch e prova  a connettersi, Poi "Ethernet, disconneso",...
<fedez> "Disconnessa, si è ora fuori rete"
<fabio_cc> fedez, questo non riguarda ubuntu, ma la configurazione degli switch, forse sono state configurate delle virtual LAN, non so che switch hai e come li hai configurati
<fabio_cc> fedez, non è che quegli switch hanno porte solo a 1000 Mbit/s ?
<fabio_cc> fedez, vedo che la tua scheda è una 10/100
<fedez> Che io sappia non credo che si possino configurare comunque sono così collegati: MODEM> Switch (TP-LINK TL-SF1005D)> Switch (D-LINK DES-1005D)> Ubuntu
<fedez> Arrivano a 10/100
<fabio_cc> fedez, ripeto che il problema non può dipendere da ubuntu, dato che senza l'interposizione degli switch funziona
<fabio_cc> fedez, stacca il cavo dallo switch, poi riattaccalo e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<fabio_cc> fedez, poi fai foto
<fabio_cc> fedez, intendo quello dal pc con ubuntu allo switch
<fedez> http://prntscr.com/ijj3ef
<fabio_cc> fedez, proviamo in un modo un po diverso:
<fabio_cc> fedez, stacca il cavo, poi scrivi: tail -f -n 0 /var/log/kern.log
<fabio_cc> fedez, poi riattacca il cavo e aspetta che si fermino le scritte
<fabio_cc> fedez, quando non compaiono scritte per un po', fai foto
<fabio_cc> fedez, poi ctrl+c per uscire
<ciotolinam> ciao a tutti, ho un hard disk  esterno che il mio pc non legge piu, ossia lo vede come f ma senza il suo nome samsung e non mi fa vedere nulla di quello che ce dentro anzi, impalla il pc. dopo averne provate tante, ho letto che scaricando ubunto, potrebbe leggerlo,  Vorrei scaricarlo su un altro hdd esterno ma quamdo sul sito provo a scaricarlo non
<ciotolinam>  so come farglielo scaricare su un hdd esterno,......arte il download  in automatico,...come fare??
<ciotolinam> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi??
<ciotolinam> veramente gentili...
<pino> ciao ragazzi vorrei formattare il mio ssd su un pc portatile, ho una chiavetta con ultimatebootcd e quando vado su parted magic riesco solo ad avviarlo dal menu
<pino> dal failsafe menu scusate
<pino> altrimenti mi dice ACPI :bus type pnp unregistered
<pino> passato questo passaggio riesco ad avviarlo dal failsafe menu ma quando provo a fare un secure erese mi da un errore di mode security
<pino> lo vorrei formattare perchè tempo fa avevo installato ubuntu e avevo fatto due partizioni
<pino> e una non la vedo più
<pino> praticamente il mio ssd  da 512 ora lo vedo da 476 gb
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-18
<mapreri> fabio_cc, Carlin0: non so se venite notificati, quindi sappiate che ho approvato la vostra iscrizione in lista-gruppi@ :)
<Carlin0> mapreri,grazie
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> come si fa a vedere il dettaglio di un errore quando appare la finestra: "problema a un programma di sistema" e da scelta "annulla" o "segnala" ?
<Mr_Pan> se fai egnla dovrebbe mostrarti le specifiche che vuole inviare
<Mr_Pan> *segnale
<sacarde> pare di no...
<sacarde> cioe' a me lo visualizza il programma inquisito
<sacarde> ma a uno su chiedi, no
<sacarde> https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/63501/si-e-verificato-un-problema-ad-un-programma-di-sistema
<Carlin0> sacarde sempre a fare domande per gli altri ....
<Carlin0> sacarde,i problemi di chiedi se li risolvono su chiedi ... chi vuole supporto dalla chat che entri qui in prima persona
<Carlin0> te lo avevo già detto mi pare
<fabio_cc> mapreri, si mi era arrivata la notifica, comunque grazie per avermi avvisato :)
<Jureriba44G> Buongiorno, ho fatto la registrazione e per confermarla, come inndicato  ho cercato di collegarmi all'indirizzo  dato :
<Carlin0> Jureriba44G,registrazione a cosa ?
<Jureriba44G> al forum ma mi da come risultato che la ricerca  sul link fornito ha dato nessun risultato
<Carlin0> Jureriba44G,questo è un canale per il supporto a ubuntu , abbiamo poco a che fa e col forum
<Jureriba44G> dove devo collegarmi?
<Carlin0> aspè , 2 minuti
<Carlin0> !forum | Jureriba44G
<ubot-it> Jureriba44G: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org e per problemi col forum https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoForum
<Jureriba44G> grazie, buona giornata
<blackgrain> ciao a tutti
<iperbole> buona sera, vorrei sapere come fare a far vedere al bios uefi la recente installazione di ubuntustudio-18.04-dvd-amd64 a fianco window 8. Grazie in anticipo
<Liant> sera a tutti,  sto cercando di risolvere problema al lettore cd  che non si avvia piu'
<Liant> mi servirebbe avviare il computer dal masterizzatore ma non lo vede...chi mi da un aiuto.grazie
<iperbole> tutto tace... cmq fondamentalmente il mio problema è l'impossibilià di cambiare lordine di boot nel bios uefi
<iperbole> non mi fa cambiare nulla, come faccio?
<Liant> ciao, dovresti  cambiare ma poi in fondo salvare tipo f10 comunque te lo dice
<Liant> io aspetto per la mia domanda e nel frattempo se ti posso aiutare..dimmi
<Carlin0> Liant,il tuo sembra un problema di hardware che poco ha a che fare con ubuntu
<Liant> eject  con k3b   mi fa espellere il cd....
<Liant> ciao Carlino ci sei ? cosi proviamo a ripristinare questo benedetto masterizzatore...grazie
<Carlin0> Liant,qui diamo supporto a ubuntu non all'hardware
<Liant> guarda ma per quel po' che conosco ubuntu e' un problema di ubuntu...tempo fa avevo cancellato qualche cartella di sistema proprio del lettore sbadatamente e da allora non ci accedo piu'
<Carlin0> Liant,se fosse un problema di ubuntu (come dici tu) il pc si avvierebbe dal masterizzatore essendo che ubuntu non centra in quel caso ... ti pare ???
<Liant> bus info: scsi@0:0.1.0
<Liant> bus info: scsi@0:0.1.0
<Liant> da terminale;  logical name: /dev/cdrom    .../dev/cdrw .../dev/dvd..../dev/dvdrw.../dev/sro...version:   CPO3   ...capabilities: removebe audio cd-rcd-rw  dvd   dvd-r    configuration:ansiversion=5  status=nodisc
<Liant> eanche se avessi cancellato qualche cartella di sistema?
<Liant> ringrazio ...e buona cena a tutti i presenti
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-19
<Guest56327> salve
<Guest56327> posso chiedere?
<iose> buongiorno atutti
<iose> Chiedo subito il vostro aiuto a seguito dell'installazione di Lubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<iose> All'avvio del sistema tutto si ferma all'immagine del desktop senza restituirmi la tavolozza del log-in e alcuna icona, riesco ad accedere alla sessione solamente se aggiorno di volta in volta il GRUB attraverso la modalità recovery.
<iose> Ho provato a ripristinare il grub servendomi di boot repair ma niente...per utilizzare il pc devo ripetere il passaggio di aggiornamento del grub in recovery. Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? Grazie.
<PiERDiGio83> buongiorno, ho un grosso problema con la mia webcam integrata
<PiERDiGio83> possiedo un portatile hp stream 13 e da quando sono passato da windows a ubunti la webcam non ha mai funzionato
<PiERDiGio83> e non viene nemmeno riconosciuta dal comando lsusb
<PiERDiGio83> vi prego aiutatemi in quanto ho necessità di utilizzarla
<PiERDiGio83> nessuno risponde?
<roby99> Buonasera a tutti, devo creare una Pennetta con Ubuntu per clover
<roby99> triplo boot ubuntu win10 high sierra
<roby99> devo scaricare una versione particolare?
<roby99> grazie
<roby99> penso uefi
<iperbole> Buona sera, dovrei ripristinare il grub a seguito di un ripristino su windows. qualcuno sa dirmi che devo fare?
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-20
<xPaolo> buongiorno. ho copiato la home su disco esterno per fare un dual boot. installato win, ok. installato ubuntu ok. quando sono andato a ricopiare la home ok, ma mi si è spento il pc prima che potessi dare i permessi della home all'utente. rosultato. non riesco a fare il login, posso fare qualcosa da usb live? grazie
<xPaolo> nisba? nessuna idea?
<Carlin0> xPaolo,o da live facendo chroot o da recovery mode
<xPaolo> ciao Carlin0 tu sei quello che mi dicesti che sul pc hp 2570p la rete wifi intel non funzionava? ricordi?
<Carlin0> no
<xPaolo> ok scusa allora Carlin0
<xPaolo> per l'appunto sto scrivendo da quello...
<xPaolo> con chroot che dovrei fare?
<xPaolo> c'è una guida?
<Carlin0> quello che stavi per fare prima che si spegnesse , cioè cambiare i permessi
<Carlin0> ma lo puoi fare anche da recovery
<Carlin0> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<xPaolo> grazie per l'info. buona giornata
<Massimino> Buonasera
<Massimino> Ho problemi ad installare ubuntu
<Alex87aa> Ciao a tutti.
<Alex87aa> Non ricordo più la password per accedere a ubuntu.come posso fare?
<Carlin0> parli del forum ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-21
<rosella> 21.02.2019
<rosella> buongiorno
<rosella> exit
<davide> ciao a tutti
<iose> buongiorno
<iose> ho bisogno di supporto tecnico
<iose> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? grazie
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | iose
<ubot-it> iose: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<iose> grazie
<iose> praticamente ho installato lubuntu 18.04
<iose> all'avvio, dopo il caricamente..non appare la tavolozza del log-in
<iose> rimane tutto fermo all'immagine del desktop
<iose> senza icone
<iose> riesco a risolvere solo se entro in mdalità recovery ed aggiorno il grub
<iose> riavvio e tutto funziona ma non rimane permanente..debbo farlo di volta in volta
<iose> ho provato ad installare il grub ma con nessun risultato. Come posso fare?
<Carlin0> iose,che scheda video hai ?
<iose> nvidia geforce 610M
<iose> i driver installati sono quelli open source, quelli proprietario non funzionano bene
<iose> mi danno problemi insomma
<Carlin0> iose,hai solo ubuntu o anche win sul pc ?
<iose> solo lubuntu..
<Carlin0> iose,prova a fare questa cosa ... al menù di grub premi "e" quindi cerca una riga che inizia con "linux" e aggiungi al fondo di quella riga "nomodeset" poi premi F10 per avviare con la modifica provvisoria effettuata e vedi se va bene
<Carlin0> se funziona in questo modo poi la fixiamo
<Atris83> ciao
<Atris83> volevo solo sapere alcune informazioni
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Atris83
<ubot-it> Atris83: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Atris83> Volevo farmi un laptop/notebook nuovo come computer. è Meglio linux, Ubuntu, o sto con Win 10 o superiore?
<Carlin0> !chat | Atris83
<ubot-it> Atris83: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<iose> Carlin0: scusami mi ero assentato..al menù di grab intendi quello in recovery?
<Carlin0> iose,dal menù di grub intendo la prima schermata
<iose> ah ok...
<Carlin0> segui quella procedura , è provvisoria e andrebbe rifatta ad ogni avvio ma se funziona si può fissar eil parametro nell?OS
<iose> ok ci provo
<iose> Carlin0: fatto...si è avviato ma noto dei rallentamenti adesso
<Carlin0> eh boh iose quello è il classico problema delle nvidia che si risolve con nomodeset
<iose> nella riga c'era quiete splash $vt_handoff
<iose> se può servire
<Carlin0> sssi più o meno c'è quello
<iose> si, no nomodeset lo selezionavo in fase di installazione, stavolta non l'ho fatto perchè nella prova dell'os partiva
<iose> a differenza di un'altra macchina in cui senza nomodeset selezionato nemmeno la prova partiva
<Carlin0> iose,se vuoi fissarlo devi scriverlo nel file /etc/default/grub a poi fare update-grub
<iose> va bene ti ringrazio...non credo di fissarlo
<iose> rallenta troppo il sistema
<iose> riavvio nuovamente
<iose> ciao e grazie
<iose> Carlin0: scusami..ci sarebbe invece un modo per fissare la procedura che faccio in recovery? ovvero qualla di aggiornare il grub
<iose> perchè credo sia lì il problema... fatto questo il sistema si avvia correttamente
<iose> e la scheda video lavora bene
<iose> io vado in recovery, nel menù schiaccio su grub e faccio l'aggiornamento del bootloader
<iose> riavvio e parte normalmente
<iose> ,
<iose> buonasera
<iose> avevo chiesto stamattina per un problema all'avvio del sistema operativo..ragionandoci ho paura che sia un problema di risoluzione in realtà (non vedo la tavolozza del log-in nè le icone all'avvio)
<iose> ho aperto il file etc/default/grub
<iose> nella riga GRUB_GFXMODE trovo questa risoluzione ="640x480"
<iose> in realtà, quando poi aggiorno il grub da recovery e riesco ad entrare la risoluzione giusta è
<iose> 1366x768
<iose> dite sia questo il problema?
<Mr_Pan> probabile
<iose> provo a cambiare la risoluzione nel file grub
<Mr_Pan> si
<iose> grazie Mr_Pan . non sono molto pratica
<iose> ora dovrei fare salva nel file
<iose> e poi dare un sudo update grub
<iose> ?
<Mr_Pan> esatto
<iose> ok fatto..vediamo...provo a riavviare..
<iose> a dopo
<iose> niente da fare...
<iose> per avviare correttamente l'os devo prima aggiornare il bootloader grub in modalità recovery
<iose> di volta in volta
<Mr_Pan> iose strano davvero...mi viene da pensare ce l installazionenon sia andata a buon fine
<Mr_Pan> e comunque resta incognita della sk video nvidia
<roheryn> ciao
<roheryn> ciaO
<roheryn> qualcuno e online ?
<roheryn> arrivederci
<punkdentro> ciao mi si legge?
<punkdentro> ciao, non riesco a condividere una partizione su samba, mentre riesco a farlo con tutte le cartelle della home
<punkdentro> ho ubuntu con lxqt
<punkdentro> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<punkdentro_> ciao, ho ubuntu con lxqt e non riesco a condividere una partizione, e forse nemmeno dischi esterni, mentre invece con qualsiasi cartella della home va, ah, ho pasticciato i permessi forse
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-22
<PiroPit> Salve, sul mio linux mint 19.1 tessa, non riesco a playonlinux non installa programmi windows perchè winw risulta crashato ma ho tentato in mille modi di reinstallare wine ma non compare in usr/bin...come non compaiono fluidsynt e timidity
<PiroPit> c'è nessuno?
<PiroPit> Register Alicia.1999 pierobello56@gmail
<PiroPit> REGISTER Alicia.1999 pierobello56@gmail.com
<PiroPit> REGISTER Pit pi56le56 pierobello56@gmail.com
<PiroPit> REGISTER PiroPit Alicia.1999
<PiroPit> REGISTER PiroPit password Alicia.1999 email pierobello56@gmail.com
<PiroPit> come si fa questa benedetta registrazione?
<Mr_Pan> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Mr_Pan> devi inserire /  prima del comando
<Mr_Pan> PiroPit>
<PiroPit> PiroPit> /msg nickserv register PiroPit
<PiroPit_> Salve, ho problemi con playonlinux su tessa
<PiroPit_> c'é nessuno?
<[Enrico]> PiroPit_: si qualcuno c'è
<[Enrico]> :)
<PiroPit_> Mille grazie
<PiroPit_>  ho problemi con playonlinux su tessa
<PiroPit_> scusate se sto pasticciando, ma non sono pratico...
<PiroPit_> avrei bisogno di aiuto su playonlinux perchè in linus mint 19.1 tessa, non mi installa i programmi windows dicendomi che wine è crashato, ma ho tentato vanamente di reinstallarlo...
<Carlin0> PiroPit_,cmq non diamo supporto a mint essendo che non è una derivata ufficiale
<Carlin0> !chat | PiroPit_
<ubot-it> PiroPit_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PiroPit_> garzie, ma per avere supporto cosa devo fare? grazie della risposta.
<Carlin0> puoi provare a  chiedere in chat come ti ho indicato
<andtop> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?
<BCorgan> ciao a tutti
<BCorgan> c'è nessuno?
<corgan> buona sera
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-23
<Innerina> Ho un problema, ho installato il driver della stampante nella posizione sbagliata... come faccio ora?
<corsair> Ciao a tutti! qualcuno di voi ha esperienza con displaycal e colord?
<Domeico> Salve; ho installato ubuntu sul pc portatile acer aspira es15 ma non riesco  combatterlo tramite Wi-Fi e anche con il cavo.. cosa devo fare?
<otaner55> salve a tutti , ho da poco installato kubuntu 18,10 percio non ci capisco molto, ma ho da subito capito che dall'accensione  alla possibilita' di operare passano 7 minuti di attesa mi sembra troppo. installazione fatta da dvd acquistata dal giornalaio. qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema? e come lo ha risolto ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-24
<EmanueleC> Salve
<treeview94> Ciao a tutti, su ubuntu 18.04 come riesco a vedere le anteprime dei video_
<jerod> \list
<Carlin0> !list | jerod
<ubot-it> jerod: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<debian_user> Buonasera a tutti :)
<debian_user> Ho un piccolo problema nel formattare /dev/sda in ext4
<debian_user> Lo scopo finale è la creazione di un piccolo NAS casalingo.
<debian_user> Qualcuno ha 1 minuto da potermi dedicare ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<diamante> Ciao Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> diamante,se è debian qui sei offtopic , passa in chat ed esponi il problema e se qualcuno sa risponde
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-17
<nuovolnx> Per un nuovo pc quale scheda mi consigliate fra queste 2? ---1) Msi GeForce GTX 1650 4GB Aero ---2) ASRock Phantom Gaming D Radeon RX580 8GB OC
<Carlin0> !chat | nuovolnx
<ubot-it> nuovolnx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nuovolnx> Carlin0: dovrò utilizzare ubuntu poi, ecco perchè
<Carlin0> !chat | nuovolnx
<ubot-it> nuovolnx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> schermo capovolto con ubun 191.10 usato xrandr -o normal tutto ok..per rendere effettive questo comando perche aquando accendo il pc  è ancora capovolto devo usare il comando indicato
<davide> quando accendo il notebook è sempre capovolto non vogli osempre usare xrandr -o normal per metterlo diritto
<davide> voglio rendere il comado effettivo che quando accendo il pc è diritto
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_faccio_a_centrare_l.27immagine_nello_schermo.3F
<Mr_Pan> davide> metti il comando in crontab e lo fai attivare al boot
<alessioubuntulov> Ciao! Sono appena diventato un Ubuntu-lover! Funziona tutto alla grande, tanto che l'ho installato subito sul mio SSD. Ho però un piccolo problema: con la versione 19.10 la mia scheda di rete wireless Realtek 8821AE non ne vuol sapere di funzionare, va lentissima. Il problema invece non si pone con la versione 18.04 del SO. Cosa posso fare? Grazie!
<Mr_Pan> alessioubuntulov> potevi tenere la 18.04 che é anche LTS ...
<alessioubuntulov> Certo, è quello che faccio, però avrei preferito la 19, per via del tema e della grafica migliore. E' quello che mi ha colpito di più :(
<Mr_Pan> alessioubuntulov> quella scheda non va nenache con 18.04 ... avevi di sicuro installato i driver
<alessioubuntulov> Mmh, non saprei, a installazione ultimata il wi-fi funzionava alla grande, non ho toccato nulla
<Mr_Pan> !realtek
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'realtek'
<alessioubuntulov> Quindi è un problema "generale"? Sto aspettando con molta ansia la 20.0
<alessioubuntulov> 04*
<alessioubuntulov> Ma a quanto pare non potrò goderne al 100% per via della mia scheda di rete?
<Mr_Pan> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1075086/ubuntu-18-04-no-wi-fi-adapter-found-realtek-driver-rtl8821ae
<Mr_Pan> segui la guida ... installa i driver realtek ...
<Mr_Pan> al riavvio dovrebbe essere tutto a posto
<alessioubuntulov> Ok, proverò subito!
<Mr_Pan> le realtek sono rognose alcuni modelli piú di altri
<Mr_Pan> se nn vuoi avere problemi con wifi usa sk intel
<alessioubuntulov> Ma così facendo, mi assicuri che i driver poi non vadano via ad ogni update/upgrade?
<Mr_Pan> con 30 euroo ne compri una e la sostituisci
<Mr_Pan> no non posso assicurartelo
<alessioubuntulov> Ok, ti ringrazio, sei stato gentilissimo!
<alessioubuntulov> Buona giornata :)
<Mr_Pan> a te
<Mr_Pan> fai sapere se risolvi
<davide> mr pan..mi spieghi meglio
<davide> grazie
<davide> so no nuovo
<Carlin0> davide, apri un terminale e scrivi "crontab -e"
<Carlin0> scendi in basso e aggiungi questa riga
<Carlin0> @reboot xrandr -o normal
<Carlin0> premi ctrl +o per salvare e poi ctrl +x per uscire
<Carlin0> e questo dovrebbe eseguire il comando in automatico ad ogni avvio
<Carlin0> anzi meglio ancora ...
<Carlin0> @reboot /usr/bin/xrandr -o normal
<davide> grazie 10000000
<peppect84> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<peppect84> ho bisogno di qualcuno che ne capisce qualcosa di reti
<peppect84> qualche anima pia in grado di aiutarmi?
<[Enrico]> peppect84: semplicemente chiedi. Se la domanda non è strettamente legata al supporto ubuntu puoi chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> questo canale è strettamente per il supporto ufficiale
<peppect84> è relativa alla creazione di una rete open vpn con proxy. Il server è già funzionante, dovrei solo aggiungere il proxy sul client e mi sono perso
<[Enrico]> peppect84: penso sia meglio chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<peppect84> ok... chiedo... vediamo che mi dicono
<peppect84> non risponde nessuno li...
<maxivig> hopc con windows 10 e ho installato la 18.04.3 su hd esterno. superati i problemi UEFI tutto funziona, però se stacco hd, non parte win 10 ma esce messaggio "grub rescue..." cosa posso fare? grazie
<vitodoc> Questo accade perché hai installato il grub sull'hd esterno. Entra nel bios e setta come primo boot l'hd di windows.
<vitodoc> Se hai disattivatoil uefi è normale che win non ti parta
<vitodoc> ora devo andare, ciao
<maxivig> Se entro in ubuntu e scelgo windows tutto funziona. Penso che Uefi sia abilitato
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-18
<Funky72> ciao a tutti
<Funky72> ho un vecchio notebook con vista, quale versione mi consigliate di provare? grazie!
<vitodoc> caratteristiche hardware ?
<Funky72> intel Core 2 Duo, 2gb di ram, scheda video Nvidia Geforce 8600GS, hhd250
<vitodoc> puoi installare Lubuntu o Xubuntu
<Funky72> ah dimenticavo: 32bit
<Funky72> grazie vitodoc!
<Funky72> quando provo a scaricare mi dice : not found
<vitodoc> prova con il torrent
<Funky72> mettendo la spunta su "download torrent" la situazione non cambia
<Carlin0> i dual core al 90% supportano il 64 bit
<sardonico> che io sappia tutti i Core 2 Duo sono a 64 bit
<romolo> come posso scaricare 32bit
<AG1982> Vorrei installare il so, sono un novizio, chiedo a voi se è poi possibile installare applicazioni di edubuntu visto che non esiste più
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-19
<Paccia99> salve ho appena installato ubuntu, ho un Asus con scheda grafica nvidia geforce. Il programma gira ma non si vede niete
<Paccia99> cosa posso fare ?
<Paccia99> Salve richiedo supporto
<Paccia99> qualcuno online?
<Paccia99> oooooo
<MoL0ToV> bye
<alessandro987567> ciao, ce nessuno ?
<Carlin0> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alessandro987567> ok, no niente, volevo vedere solo se l'assistenza funzionava, visto che siamo in italia meglio controllare sempre, non funziona mai un ca..
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-20
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<paolo777> Ho provato xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso in Live e funziona ok / tutti i driver compresi / vorrei installarla fissa ora ma non ho capito quando scade...?
<paolo777> qualke aiuto?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-21
<MoL0ToV> ciao
<romuda> chiedo che sia fatto l'avanzamento a Ubuntu 18.04
<romuda> l'attuale versione di ubuntu 16.94 va in crash - chiedo che sia fatto l'avanzamento a Ubiuntu  18.04
<emichi> salve, non riesco a trovare dove impostare il tempo in cui il sistema entra in stanby. ho provato con il tasto destro sul desktop e selezionato impostazioni, ma non c'è la possibilità di questa modifica
<Carlin0> emichi, prova a guardare lo screensaver
<Carlin0> o la gestione batteria
<emichi> da dove accedo alle impostazioni dello screensaver ?
<Carlin0> non uso gnome , quindi devi cercare
<emichi> trovato ok grazie
<Paolo777> Ho installato Xubuntu 19.10 e tutto ok. Avverto scalda un poco di piu' di win 7.....ci sono indicazioni o settaggi da eseguire per abbassare il consumo della cpu?
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-22
<Nitch> ciao ragazzi
<Nitch> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare un attimo?
<nitch321> scusate se vi bombardo di messaggi ma vado di fretta
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-23
<Mike66> il mio sistema ubuntu 18.04 non vede hdd condiviso da Vodafone Power Station chiedo Aiuto!!!
<romuda> Salve
<romuda> per trasferire i file su un sito web
<romuda> ftp e arrivati alla pagine "Benvenuti" cosa bisogna fare per entra nel sito
<romuda> hi
<romuda> nessuno sa dirmi come devo fare?
<ann> salve, avrei bisogno di una mano
<gigirock> !domanda ann
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'domanda ann'
<gigirock> ann poi la tua domanda se qualcuno conosce la risposta risponderà
<fabio_cc> gigirock: è giù uscito
<fabio_cc> *già
<gigirock> fabio_cc: veloci sti problemi......
<TABS_minerbio> Buona sera a tutti, sono un utente linux da anni con un vecchio portatile. Ho un acer extensa  5235 processore intel 32 bit. Ho xubuntu 18.10 perchè l'ultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu non era andato a buon fine. Lo schermo era rimasto nero per un problema di scheda grafica. Posso passare ad una versione nuova di xubuntu o potrei avere problemi?
<Mike66> Buona sera a Tutti, lavoro con ubuntu 18.04 ho problemi di condivisione su hdd condiviso su Vodafone Power Station. Posso avere un suggerimento per risolvere il problema???
<fabio_cc> TABS_minerbio: ubuntu 18.10 (e quindi xubuntu) è fuori supporto, ti consiglio di installare xubuntu 18.04 che è LTS
<fabio_cc> altrimenti prova xubuntu 19.10
<fabio_cc> Mike66: descrivi meglio il problema e se qualcuno sapra aiutarti lo farà
<fabio_cc> TABS_minerbio: ovviamente prima di installare prova il sistema in live in modo da vedere se da problemi
<TABS_minerbio> ok grazie
<Mike66> Lavoro con un os Ubuntu 18.04 su una rete lan domestica. Ultimamente ho installato un router
<Mike66> Della vodafone al quale ho installato sulla porta usb un hdd con percorso smb://vodafone/VodafoneAA
<Mike66> dalla macchina riesco ad arrivare a vodafone e non visualizzo le cartelle di VodafoneAA
<Mike66> premesso che sulla mia macchia ubuntu sono installati tutti e tre i protocolli di samba
<robilive> 'sera
<Mike66> sera
<robilive> Avrei bisogno di una mano. Ho appena comprato un notebook con win10 installato, scaricato ubuntu ed installato accanto a windows. Naturalmente parte direttamente quest'ultimo. Rebootato da live, provato con chroot vari a reinstallare grub ma niente. La tabella delle partizioni e' gpt. Qualche soluzione? Grazie in anticipo.
<fabio_cc> Mike66: mi sembra un problema di configurazione della vodafone station
<Mike66> no no con windows 10 lavoro benissimo
<fabio_cc> robilive: non è naturale come dici tu. Forse hai installato in modo legacy ma andava installato in modo uefi
<fabio_cc> !uefi | robilive
<ubot-it> robilive: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<fabio_cc> Mike66: io non sono pratico con samba: prova sudo apt install smbclient
<robilive> @fabio_cc si' avevo chiaro che andava installato in modo uefi e legacy non me lo ha menzionato da nessuna parte. Da bios non ho cambiato uefi per legacy ed in fase d'installazione ho lasciato fare ad ubuntu con l'opzione <<installa a fianco di windows>>
<fabio_cc> robilive: si ma può capitare che l'automatismo di selezione tra legacy e uefi non funzioni
<Mike66> gia' installato.
<fabio_cc> Mike66: findsmb | nc termbin.com 9999    poi scrivi qui il link ottenuto
<Mike66> gentilmente non e' chiaro findsmb | nc termbin.com 9999
<robilive> fabio_cc: perfetto, in quel caso che faccio? Sono da live ancora, una soluzione credo sia riavviare e disabilitare i vari avvii automatici e reinstallare ubuntu una volta reavviato, altrimenti ci sono altre soluzioni da live?
<fabio_cc> robilive: prima bisogna controllare che sia realmente accaduto questo: monta l'hdd con l'installazione di ubuntu che controlliamo
<robilive> fatto
<fabio_cc> Mike66: è un comando che devi dare dal terminale
<fabio_cc> robilive: ora dentro quel disco devi cercare sys/firmware/efi
<Mike66> https://termbin.com/nsb7 ecco il link da te chiesto
<fabio_cc> Mike66: 192.168.1.14 è il router?
<Mike66> no il 14 e' il pc sul quale c'e' ubuntu il router sta 192.168.1.1
<Mike66> e viene raggiunto regolarmente
<robilive> fabio_cc: la directory sys sembrerebbe completamente vuota
<fabio_cc> robilive: apri il terminale e dai lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mike66> ho controllato il file smb.conf e sembra tutto ok
<robilive> fabio_cc: fatto, mi ha restituito un link con alla fine block
<fabio_cc> Mike66: non capisco, findsmb non trova nemmeno il server samba della vodafone station
<fabio_cc> robilive: mi serve il link
<robilive> in privato?
<Mike66> onestamente il comando findsmb non lo conosco
<fabio_cc> robilive: no li ho disabilitati
<robilive> https://termbin.com/blok
<Mike66> dal nome dovrebbe trovare il sever samba se non erro
<Mike66> ma non lo vede
<fabio_cc> robilive: sda3   8:3    0  97.1G  0 part /media/ubuntu-mate/Acer   è qui ubuntu?
<robilive> no, quello dovrebbe essere windows. ubuntu e' la sda5
<fabio_cc> Mike66: apri nautilus poi clicca su "altre posizioni" e fai uno screenshot
<fabio_cc> !image | Mike66
<ubot-it> Mike66: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> Mike66: ma è montata la partizione di ubuntu?
<fabio_cc> scusate errore
<fabio_cc> era per robilive
<Mike66> tranquillo
<fabio_cc> robilive: è montata la partizione di ubuntu? deve trovarsi su /media
<robilive> fabio_cc: la montai su mnt
<fabio_cc> robilive: ah pensavi l'avessi montata facendo doppio click sulla partizione visibile sul desktop
<robilive> fabio_cc: no, l'avevo montata da terminale, poi nel dubbio ho cliccato sull'altra sul desktop che e' stata montata in ubuntu-mate/Acer
<fabio_cc> robilive: dai cat /mnt/etc/fstab | | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> robilive: dai cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> robilive: il secondo comando, avevo sbagliato
<robilive> capito, una pipe di troppo
<robilive> fabio_cc: https://termbin.com/hn2z
<Mike66> scusami della scarsa dimestichezza ma i file di  screenshot qui sulla chat dove li carico???
<fabio_cc> robilive: dai cat /mnt/sys/firmware/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> no cat
<fabio_cc> robilive: dai ls -al /mnt/sys/firmware/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<robilive> OK
<robilive> ops, scusate il capslock
<robilive> fabio_cc:  cannot access '/mnt/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<fabio_cc> Mike66: ad esempio con http://prnt.sc/
<robilive> ah, certo, la dir sys me l'aveva data vuota prima...
<Mike66> ecco indirizzo prima immagine http://prnt.sc/r6kb3p
<Mike66> http://prnt.sc/r6kbzp
<Mike66> http://prnt.sc/r6kc9x
<fabio_cc> Mike66: apri vodafone e premi anche ctrl-l, poi fai screenshot
<fabio_cc> robilive: credo sia veramente installato in modo legacy
<fabio_cc> robilive: sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<robilive> fabio_cc: ma se fosse in legacy durante l'installazione non avrebbe visto il windows bootloader, no?
<robilive> https://termbin.com/2dvp
<fabio_cc> robilive: non saprei
<robilive> fabio_cc: non sapresti se il windows bootloader non viene visto durante installazione legacy o non sapresti cosa fare a questo punto?
<fabio_cc> robilive: la prima
<Mike66> http://prnt.sc/r6kewf
<robilive> ok. hai quindi qualche altra idea o riprocedo all'installazione da zero?
<fabio_cc> Mike66: ok ora prova ad aprire ancora VODAFONE poi sempre ctrl+l e screenshot
<Mike66> si blocca non da segni di vita
<Mike66> lo screenshot e' inutile
<fabio_cc> robilive: puoi provare boot-repair
<fabio_cc> robilive: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<fabio_cc> robilive: crea una pendrive avviabile
<robilive> grazie, do un'occhiata
<robilive> fabio_cc: sono su una avviabile
<fabio_cc> robilive: si mi riferivo a boot repair, comunque se riesci installalo sulla live ed eviti di creare la pendrive avviabile
<fabio_cc> *installalo
<robilive> infatti. sta aggiornando i repo ;)
<fabio_cc> robilive: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> robilive: ok
<fabio_cc> Mike66: a questo punto non saprei
<Mike66> arrivo a vodafone e non accedo a VodafoneAA che e' la cartella condivisa in rete
<Mike66> grazie cmq ti auguro una buona serata e a risentirci alla prossima prima o poi trovero' la soluzione
<fabio_cc> Mike66: prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<robilive> fabio_cc: Please use this software in a live-session (live-CD or live-USB). This will enable this feature.
<Mike66> ok grazie mille lo faro' per oggi basta grazie di nuovo
<fabio_cc> robilive: prova Recommended repair e se non va allora https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi#Riparare_installazione_non_UEFI_accidentale
<fabio_cc> robilive: ok allora devi creare pennetta avviabile e avviare da li
<robilive> fabio_cc: da lo stesso errore anche dopo la reccomended. provo a far la live
<fabio_cc> robilive: per forza
<robilive> ok, provo ed in caso torno. grazie mille!
<robilive> sera di nuovo. fabio_cc niente da fare, provato tutte le opzioni di bootrepair e provato anche a reinstallare ubuntu da zero ma non ne vuole sapere, parte sempre e solo windows
<vitodoc> win 10 ?
<robilive> sì
<Mr_Pan> robilive> facevi prima a pialalre e reinstallare tutto
<vitodoc> hai disattivato avvio veloce da win 10 ?
<vitodoc> fastboot
<robilive> Mr_Pan: computer comprato oggi, non ho file d'installazione di windows e vorrei tenere la licenza per qualche mese. non uso windows da decenni ma per la garanzia qui (danimarca) credo lo vogliano intatto
<robilive> vitodoc: certo
<Mr_Pan> robilive> come non hai file di installazione di win  ?
<Mr_Pan> ci deve essere un modo per creare disco backup o simili
<robilive> Mr_Pan: oltre la partizione di recupero no
<Mr_Pan> da dentro windows ovviamente .. .ci sará  una qualche procedura
<Mr_Pan> robilive> ah ecco quindi hai la partizione di recupero nascosta?
<vitodoc> robilive: una alternativa drastica sarebbe di montare un altro hd per installare linux e conservare intatto quello di win.
<robilive> Mr_Pan: scusami, non credo abbia senso però formattare per poi riprisrinare...
<Mr_Pan> robilive> ho letto un po'a salti .. in pratica installi ubu e ti parte comunque win  ?
<Mr_Pan> non vedi neanche il menu du grub all'avvio  ?
<robilive> vitodoc: non ho intenzione di spenderci altri soldi, male che va levo veramente windows. solo che non capisco, nel 2008 avevo win, hac e linux in triboot e mo' un dualboot del ca' non funziona? :')
<robilive> Mr_Pan: esatto in tutt'e due le affermazioni!
<Mr_Pan> robilive> hai installato con uefi attivo   ?
<robilive> sì
<Carlin0> robilive, ma l'avvio veloce l'hai disabilitato ?
<robilive> sì
<vitodoc> ancxhe dal bios ?
<robilive> vitodoc: solo dal bios. non ho trovato altre impostazioni a riguardo
<vitodoc> sta anche in win
<robilive> probabile allora ma non ricordo
<Carlin0> !fastboot | robilive
<ubot-it> robilive: Per disabilitare il fast boot di Windows seguire questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<robilive> visualizzo ;)
<robilive> ho controllato, avevo disattivato
<vitodoc> non ho più idee
<vitodoc> il secureboot ?
<robilive> uhm, illuminami... Sicuramente l'ho fatto ma dove sta?
<Carlin0> la priorità di boot
<robilive> Carlin0: la priorità non mi pare dia scelta, o windows bootloader o periferiche varie
<robilive> Carlin0: ricontrollo per scrupolo a breve però
<robilive> vado ora, a tra poco
<robilive> niente, non ho altre opzioni disponibili su bios...
<cecio09> buonasera, non riesco a reinstallare ubuntu
<gigirock> cecio09:che succede ?
<robilive> bon, dopo varie prove ho deciso di piallare il pc e levare windows. mi son copiato il product key ed in caso di emergenza incrocierò le dita
<vitodoc> ok
<Guest10549> Ciao, Ho scaricato e configurato php7.3 mysql e apache2, ma l'unica pagina che funzione è quella che inserisce nel database, le altre mi danno schermata bianca. Su windows funziona tutto
<Guest10549> Ho ubuntu 19.10
<CWR|23404> Ciao
